# Hunter x Hunter



## Hisoka (Sep 27, 2004)

*Hunter x Hunter*


*Plot summary*​


			
				Anime news network said:
			
		

> Plot Summary: Many people in the world aspire to be hunters, for either the fame, wealth or special privileges. However, it is said that only one in hundreds of thousands can pass the test to be a qualified hunter. Gon’s journey to become such a hunter, and to find his father, who is acknowledged as the greatest hunter in the world, begins.Along the way, he befriends Killua, a member of a renowned assassin family, Kurapica, who is determined to become a Blacklist Hunter to capture the criminals responsible for his tribe’s deaths, and Lerio, who aspires to be a doctor.



*Indepth info -* Here

Guide to nen/ nen combat
Speed of the HXH verse

Both provided bye Limit Tester​


----------



## BigR (Sep 28, 2004)

*Hunter x Hunter - HxH is Back Baby!! (march 3rd)*

Wow, I started reading the manga, and it's just as addicting as the anime! I noticed the manga cuts to the chase, where as the anime had alot of fill the episodes in a bit. Not bad, still good, and I like it  I read 2 volumes yesterday, but since I started late, I figure I can reach 6-8 volumes today


----------



## raphous (Sep 28, 2004)

It is addicting... until Greed Island ends. Then, it becomes boring and lacks totally of imagination. I mean good imagination.


----------



## Uchiha^Sasuke (Sep 28, 2004)

It's really nice I agree. The anime is better though. Hope we can see the OVA 4 series soon! Although that's definately not the best arc in the manga, I'm curious to see it


----------



## ~K+ (Sep 28, 2004)

I prefer the anime over the manga for this one...since Togashi's art is...lazy.

But I lost interest once the Ryodan arc ended, since characters other than Gon and Killua were so neglected in G.I.

I loved the first arc though.


----------



## Uchiha^Sasuke (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeah, the Ryodan arc was the coolest of all. It's kinda dumb that we won't see neither Kurapica nor Hisoka in the following one.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 28, 2004)

i really like this manga/anime.  i've seen all the anime and have read up to the current chapter in the manga.  the manga releases are slow but i can handle the wait. btw...his art only is lazy when he releases a chapter every week, when he releases one every two weeks its usually pretty good.  

i happen to like the current arc.  though the ryodan one was the best, i still like this one.  this arc's purpose is for killua and gon to develop into better nen users so they can hang out with all the cool characters in the show that are really strong.  there has to be an arc where they improve their nen dramatically for the show to evolve.


----------



## Uchiha^Sasuke (Sep 29, 2004)

fireball said:
			
		

> this arc's purpose is for killua and gon to develop into better nen users so they can hang out with all the cool characters in the show that are really strong.  there has to be an arc where they improve their nen dramatically for the show to evolve.


Yeah, their talant si huge and all they need now is experience. I think in the near future they'll be somewhere around the Spiders' level and then they can return to Kurapica (after Gon's found his father of course) But there's still a possibility that everything will end with Ging's appearance. I really hope that's not the case!


----------



## Nakor (Sep 29, 2004)

Uchiha^Sasuke said:
			
		

> Yeah, their talant si huge and all they need now is experience. I think in the near future they'll be somewhere around the Spiders' level and then they can return to Kurapica (after Gon's found his father of course) But there's still a possibility that everything will end with Ging's appearance. I really hope that's not the case!



the story should end with gon finding ging.  that is the main objective of Gon. but that doesn't mean ging won't appear in the manga before that.  just as long as gon doesn't meet him then its ok for ging to be in the story.


----------



## damnpassword (Sep 29, 2004)

I really lik this anime can somebody tell me where can I get the manga volumes 17 tru 20?


----------



## Uchiha^Sasuke (Sep 29, 2004)

fireball said:
			
		

> the story should end with gon finding ging.  that is the main objective of Gon. but that doesn't mean ging won't appear in the manga before that.  just as long as gon doesn't meet him then its ok for ging to be in the story.


They're probably gonna find Ging this arc and that's why I think we won't happen to see Kurapica anymore  My hopes rely on Kuroro vs Hisoka fight though.


----------



## AnimeSource (Sep 29, 2004)

Uchiha^Sasuke said:
			
		

> They're probably gonna find Ging this arc and that's why I think we won't happen to see Kurapica anymore  My hopes rely on Kuroro vs Hisoka fight though.



I don't think that that would end the series. that's because The nen removal user or something like that would cure Kuroro. and that will become the new arc after this arc..If you ask me..


----------



## raphous (Sep 29, 2004)

I think Kuroro is going to be veryyyy pissed off, if he gets cured. Because, if you're a nen user, I think having your nen taken away from you sounds a bit difficult.


----------



## ~K+ (Sep 29, 2004)

When Kuroro and Hisoka gets back into the story, I'll start following it again. =)


----------



## Nakor (Sep 30, 2004)

Uchiha^Sasuke said:
			
		

> They're probably gonna find Ging this arc and that's why I think we won't happen to see Kurapica anymore  My hopes rely on Kuroro vs Hisoka fight though.



someone else might find ging but i doubt gon and killua will.  ging won't appear there if he knows that gon is going to be right around there and would prolly see him.  no one seems to know exactly where ging is so i doubt nen users of gon and killuas level(without a special nen ability) are going to find ging(one of the top five hunters).

usually with this type of manga, after the main character does what he sets out to do at the beginning of the manga, the manga will end.  gon's main purpose in HxH is to find ging.  thats his ultimate goal.  everything else is after this.  he can put finding ging on hold for something else but it will always resurface because its gon's ultimate goal.  once his ultimate goal is complete there is no need for anymore HxH.  with everything going on now, there is no way gon will find ging in this arc.


----------



## Uchiha^Sasuke (Sep 30, 2004)

fireball said:
			
		

> someone else might find ging but i doubt gon and killua will.  ging won't appear there if he knows that gon is going to be right around there and would prolly see him.  no one seems to know exactly where ging is so i doubt nen users of gon and killuas level(without a special nen ability) are going to find ging(one of the top five hunters).


Yeah, it's more likely for Ging to appear on his own will. But now there's not only Gon and Killua but Kaito as well. He'll play an important role in the future (something like Bisuke maybe)


----------



## ~K+ (Sep 30, 2004)

Could anyone post an image of Kaito? I haven't kept up since Volumn 18 and HxH sites doesn't seem to be that updated. (Easy to find sites anyway)


----------



## IonDragon (Oct 1, 2004)

havent read the manga.. but i love the anime.. very nice


----------



## cute_jay (Oct 20, 2004)

lolx......hxh rocks!!


----------



## Lee (Oct 20, 2004)

i have heard of it but i have not yet seen it


----------



## Vaelen (Oct 20, 2004)

Great manga..  Hanv't seen the anime though.
And just to let you know, the mangaka isn't lazy, he's sick  He's been sick for quite some time, wonder what's wrong.


----------



## Akukairu (Oct 21, 2004)

i wasnt liking greed island as much as the rest... probably since kurapika wasnt as important then....


GENIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ommnibox (Nov 11, 2004)

i can't find the manga for hunter x hunter past the point where they first meet hisoka on greed island.  Can someone direct me towards where i can get it please?


----------



## gohmaking (Nov 11, 2004)

I love the manga, havent seen the anime tho.


----------



## Zhongda (Nov 12, 2004)

iam a BIG anime fan! but only signed up for the fc cause i thought the name was made up and it resembles my nickname! i would like to check out the manga before i buy the anime! u guys know where i can get it!


----------



## ZeQueH (Nov 12, 2004)

It seems that N U L L has picked the manga up after absorbing manga-section. The first four chapters were released. I checked them out, pretty good quality.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 4, 2005)

*Hunter x Hunter, the artwork of*

I dont normally venture outside of the Naruto forums so this is a big thing for me, here it goes.

I just thought i would say something about the frankly SHITE HxH artwork for the past few manga releases.

Seriously, what the hell is going on? on what should be the msot exciting part of the manga to date, we finally get to see the Rhyodan in full action, we are met with squiggly lines and vage pencil drawings?

This is spoiling a very good manga that amde a very bad anime.


----------



## pakku (Jan 4, 2005)

Weekly JUMP releases = sketchy, terrible.

Tankubon (or whatever you wanna call it) releases = Cleaned up, same stuff as we've been getting since the early days... hm, maybe a bit worse.

It's not really something all that new, I think. Togashi is simply a procrastinator and leaves the real artwork to do at the last minute.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 4, 2005)

Lol, thanks for the heads up

You couldnt give me a link to Tankubon chapters could you? I think mine started going bad at around 221 (Killua/Knuckles/Gon/Shooter arc)


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 4, 2005)

You guys do realize that for quite a while Togashi has been ill and working on the Hunter X Hunter manga by himself without any assistants and stuff yet is able to keep up with releasing more chapters. I doubt Kishimoto would be willing to go as far Togashi has including the fact that Kishimoto has had more than one break that wasn't connected to any holiday.

Hopefully since Togashi will be getting at least two weeks of rest will be back to normal health and thus restoration of the usually good art instead of the current sketchy stuff.


----------



## User Name (Jan 5, 2005)

neodragzero said:
			
		

> You guys do realize that for quite a while Togashi has been ill and working on the Hunter X Hunter manga by himself without any assistants and stuff yet is able to keep up with releasing more chapters. I doubt Kishimoto would be willing to go as far Togashi has including the fact that Kishimoto has had more than one break that wasn't connected to any holiday.
> 
> Hopefully since Togashi will be getting at least two weeks of rest will be back to normal health and thus restoration of the usually good art instead of the current sketchy stuff.


ill, my ass. The art have been crap since the end of greed island(chp 184). Togashi is just LAZY. He should get assistants instead of drawing crap. 
chapters were redrawn when it was released in volume form. If he has time to redraw them then he should've just get it right the 1st time. 

Side note: The anime rocks. i still enjoy the manga.


----------



## njt (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah, why not use assistants? It sure would help in the crap that he's doing now. I'm way unsatisfied with what he's doing with the manga... I would rather see it not released than see it like this. It's very heart-breaking :s...

it was my favorite manga... but the art is just.... tourmenting me :s. Normally I don't care if the art is a bit sketchy as long as the story is good and it flows... but now It's hard to really understand what's going on because the art doesn't really show what needs to be shown, on top of that the story is jumping around like them damn mexican jumping beans.... is he just trying to crash it into a speeded ending?


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 5, 2005)

I think whats happened is he has gotten to carried away with this whole insect thing and he isnt really sure where the story is going to go.

As a result he threw the Spiders into some pointless facts in a lame arse attempt at character development and has just ruined his manga


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 5, 2005)

Shikamaru-sama said:
			
		

> I think whats happened is he has gotten to carried away with this whole insect thing and he isnt really sure where the story is going to go.
> 
> As a result he threw the Spiders into some pointless facts in a lame arse attempt at character development and has just ruined his manga



The point of the Spiders fighting wasn't character development when obviously something has to be done about other existing carnivorous chimera ants and also gets us the chance to see more of the abilities of the spiders.

My idea of someone slightly ruining a manga is having it so that a certain fight in a certain manga is easily predicted by most people chapter by chapter and also the situation of contradictions.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 5, 2005)

giving us a chance to see their abilities isnt character development?

and you really couldnt predict the outcome of spiders v insects?

Or the volleyball match? or Gon v Gensuru?


----------



## pakku (Jan 5, 2005)

Eh, I think there are a lot of manga out there that are just made up as they go, but I have a feeling Togashi is still somewhat in control of his manga compared to some authors... *looks at Bleach and shakes head*

I don't really have much of a problem with the fight between the Ryodan and the ants. Bonorenofu turned out to have a decent power, we got a mostly naked Shizuku, etc. The stuff that annoys me is mostly anything related to Knuckle, Shoot or Palm.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 5, 2005)

reasons for his bad drawing of late is him being ill and him not having assistants to help him draw. he seems to like to do things alone, without any help.  

the purpose of having the spiders fight the ants is to show some of the spider's powers.  none of the spider's that are alive have really shown their fighting powers.  this is a chance to reveal them without them having to fight the main characters.  plus its leading up to the other ant fights with gon/killua and the rest of the hunters.  the ant arc to me is for gon/killua to gain in nen strength.  there has to be an arc where gon/killua gain in nen so they can fight the ryodan and the other strong nen users in HxH.  while the arc certainly is lacking in plot, it still has a purpose.

oh yea, togashi also redraws yu yu hakusho mangas.  so while redoing the HxH volumes plus releases HxH every week or so, he redraws yu yu hakusho manga volumes.


----------



## njt (Jan 5, 2005)

If he did it well in the first place they wouldn't need to be re-drawn.  I don't know about anyone here... but for normal people doing a half ass job like that all the time would make you end up getting fired. 

And it's weird that he happens to get really sick whenever Dragon Quest games come out... 
just something to think about...


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jan 6, 2005)

Can someone please show me one of those "bad drawing," so that i can see for myself how bad is it?


----------



## Codde (Jan 6, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Can someone please show me one of those "bad drawing," so that i can see for myself how bad is it?


TsunadeWallpaper!

The art isn't 'that' bad... 

Here's a picture from a volume release

TsunadeWallpaper!


----------



## angieness (Jan 6, 2005)

that's pretty bad X_o any comparisons between a page that is from shonen jump magazine and a page that's from the volume? I know code did that already but I'm talking the same exact page. At the moment I'm still pretty early in the manga and it just got liscensed by Viz so I haven't gotten to catch up on the series


----------



## njt (Jan 6, 2005)

here ya go...

jump
book

Now why can't he do it like the book all the time? isn't it more work to re-draw it all?


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 6, 2005)

It probably would of been better to use pages form the Queen/Feitang fight, or even the fight of Killuas sister.

those were proibably the worst moments for me. 

What i really want to know is, whats going ot happen to Kiato, hes one of my favourite characters but his specification nen is crap 

what type of nen Does Bonohrofu use btw? i cant decide if its materialization or Emission?


----------



## njt (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah, but they don't have book pictures yet... 

and I'm sooo rusty on hunter hunter now. Forgot pretty much everything about it. The schock of the art kinda effected my memory :s


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Jan 6, 2005)

lol, i know what you mean.

I really enjoyed the manga, especially on GI but then when the insects came, i thought the story was taking a funyn turn of events, but then the art started getting very very bad and it was scary.

the anime is, in my opinion, crap and the insect bit isnt going to be any better in that :S

like i said, its a shame cos its a good manga ith lots of potential.


----------



## Axass (Jan 6, 2005)

My sweet God... I don't read Hunter x Hunter (I wanted to, now I'm no more sure :sad ) so I'm not concerned but... that's the WORST art I ever saw... it SUCKS really bad... they aren't even finished artworks they're sketches!!! They have the guts to show those on Jump???? Really????


----------



## pakku (Jan 6, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> My sweet God... I don't read Hunter x Hunter (I wanted to, now I'm no more sure :sad ) so I'm not concerned but... that's the WORST art I ever saw... it SUCKS really bad... they aren't even finished artworks they're sketches!!! They have the guts to show those on Jump???? Really????



Keep in mind that the first couple hundred are drawn fine, and I don't think you have to worry.

Though it's certainly a nice thing to have and helps manga which are lacking in other areas gain bonus points, art doesn't matter that much. I'm not really all that bothered with the new chapters of HxH, especially knowing that they'll soon be replaced with the nice redrawn art.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jan 6, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> TsunadeWallpaper!
> 
> The art isn't 'that' bad...
> 
> ...



Thank so much. Now i see why people are complaning so much.


----------



## angieness (Jan 6, 2005)

nihonjintaylor said:
			
		

> here ya go...
> 
> jump
> book
> ...



thanks for the links! Man, that's insane! I'm glad I'm not caught up on the series so I can just see them as they come out in book form. Plus I doubt Viz is going to be catching up to HXH in Japan any time soon so I won't ever have to see the badness and I can live my life not knowing any better heh


----------



## Axass (Jan 6, 2005)

> Though it's certainly a nice thing to have and helps manga which are lacking in other areas gain bonus points, art doesn't matter that much. I'm not really all that bothered with the new chapters of HxH, especially knowing that they'll soon be replaced with the nice redrawn art.



If I want to read a manga it's also because of the art or else I would read a book... I wouldn't dare call that art by the way... I'm sure a normal guy interested in drawing, is able draw those sketches easily... (maybe not so easily but still...)


----------



## Codde (Jan 6, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> If I want to read a manga it's also because of the art or else I would read a book... I wouldn't dare call that art by the way... I'm sure a normal guy interested in drawing, is able draw those sketches easily... (maybe not so easily but still...)


The volume sketches are fine... no worse than any other regular manga and in fact better. There are only about 10-15+ chapters currently not in volume form. Not sure what hte volume relase date is.

But otherwise Hunter X Hunter is one of my favorite shonen series. I would *definitely* without a doubt put it above Naruto and probably even above Bleach. 

The ant arc from chapter 219 or so on has been good story wise. at least he's fixing things such as what happened to kaito. 

How the heck is the Ant arc bad compared to say the chuunin exams of naruto by the way?


----------



## pakku (Jan 7, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> But otherwise Hunter X Hunter is one of my favorite shonen series. I would *definitely* without a doubt put it above Naruto and probably even above Bleach.



Agreed. Bleach's current arc is taking far too long, and I get the feeling that the mangaka knows less and less where he's taking the story as time goes on.



			
				Code said:
			
		

> How the heck is the Ant arc bad compared to say the chuunin exams of naruto by the way?



*Weak spoilers for the Chimaera Ant arc* 

I guess it's not awful, I just like all the other arcs so much, I guess it's hard to pump out something of the same quality again. I'll admit the ant arc has a few merits like Kaito's return, Netero's return, Ryodan getting more involved (in comparison to Greed Island).


----------



## njt (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I sooooo wanted them to go and kick them insects ass.... but argh... I'll have to wait for the tank I guess, I just can't read it in jump any more....


----------



## Axass (Jan 7, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> The volume sketches are fine... no worse than any other regular manga and in fact better. There are only about 10-15+ chapters currently not in volume form. Not sure what hte volume relase date is.
> 
> But otherwise Hunter X Hunter is one of my favorite shonen series. I would *definitely* without a doubt put it above Naruto and probably even above Bleach.
> 
> ...



I guess I'll try it someday (reading Hellsing, Evangelion and Ranma 1/2 right now)... how's the chuunin exam arc bad anyway??? It's one of my favorite parts...


----------



## TheAM (Jan 10, 2005)

The anime isn't licensed yet, only the manga. You can get the anime at Link removed


----------



## Codde (Jan 10, 2005)

toriyamaworld.com has about the first 16 or so volumes of the manga. You can get the rest at nexgear.


----------



## D-Boy (Jan 11, 2005)

Probably one of the best mangas i have read, Naruto takes a lot of influence from this tbh


----------



## Literally Exaggerated (Jan 20, 2005)

I was a huge fan of this series until after Greed Island. Then the art started to absolutely blow, and I basically gave up on it once the king was introduced. I mean, can you say "Cell"?


----------



## Gunshin (Jan 20, 2005)

***warning may contain spoilers***

Is there anymore HxH manga after the GreedIsland chapter and after the Queen Insect Monster is killed and after the King Insect Monster started killing the people in the random villages? If so, where can I get the rest of this chapter?


----------



## pakku (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm not sure which chapter you're refering to exactly, but the latest Hunter x Hunter chapter is 229, and even that is so new it has yet to be translated.

Unfortunately, there's not really any one site with all the HxH manga on it, so if you can tell me specifically which chapter you're on I'll be able to help.


----------



## Codde (Jan 20, 2005)

Literally Exaggerated said:
			
		

> I was a huge fan of this series until after Greed Island. Then the art started to absolutely blow, and I basically gave up on it once the king was introduced. I mean, can you say "Cell"?


Hunter X Hunter only as bad art in the weekly releases.... The Volume releases are fine. King reminds you of Cell? God knows how many naruto characters remind me of DBZ characters....

Anyways to the person who posted above. No HxH is still in that arc. So there is no HxH after it currently.


----------



## Gunshin (Jan 20, 2005)

pakku said:
			
		

> I'm not sure which chapter you're refering to exactly, but the latest Hunter x Hunter chapter is 229, and even that is so new it has yet to be translated.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's not really any one site with all the HxH manga on it, so if you can tell me specifically which chapter you're on I'll be able to help.


I deleted them all, and I haven't read it since Naruto episode 110... All I remember is where I was at. If you can point me to 229 that'd be nice. I don't care about the translation, raw is fine. 

<-- speaks/read/write Japanese

Thanks a lot! Maybe I can translate it for you to return the favor.


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 21, 2005)

Gunshin said:
			
		

> I deleted them all, and I haven't read it since Naruto episode 110... All I remember is where I was at. If you can point me to 229 that'd be nice. I don't care about the translation, raw is fine.
> 
> <-- speaks/read/write Japanese
> 
> Thanks a lot! Maybe I can translate it for you to return the favor.



Go to Tabs Three for the thread that has the link for the raw of chap 229.


----------



## pakku (Jan 21, 2005)

Ooo, someone fluent in Japanese. Well, if it's not any trouble, mind telling me if there's any reason that a picture of the Zaoldyeck family in 229? Is it because Karuto is reflecting back on something to do with his family, or is it just a random page simply there for prettyness?

Edit: Oh, and for the other chapters... hmm...  has from somewhere in Greed Island (I think) up to 225, and then 226, 227 and 228 (English, of course) are here.


----------



## Codde (Jan 21, 2005)

Chapter 229 was a very good chapter.

Feitan finishes of the Queen. That is the queen I think... i read 228 a while ago but I do remember her transforming. He did some armor nen to put on himself then launched a sun thing that got brighter and brighter and eeventually well his opponent was gone... Ryodan end up killing all the ants there. The last page shows the King sitting on the throne. So I guess it's time to move on to the King vs. 'Other Group that is not as cool as Ryodan' now...


----------



## pakku (Jan 21, 2005)

Spoilers, I guess?:

Feitan's power was pretty cool, considering before I thought that he was just a swordsman or something. Are there any members of the Ryodan whose power we haven't really seen?


----------



## Codde (Jan 22, 2005)

Well here's some images of around chapter 210 and such.

here
here
here

Has you see. The art isn't bad...


----------



## Gunshin (Jan 22, 2005)

I just translated 229. I'll be putting it up a link. I've never made a translation before, so bare with the awful paintshop job. Also- this isn't where I left off in the story, so it was hard for me to translate not knowing what happened previously.


----------



## Gunshin (Jan 22, 2005)

pakku said:
			
		

> Ooo, someone fluent in Japanese. Well, if it's not any trouble, mind telling me if there's any reason that a picture of the Zaoldyeck family in 229? Is it because Karuto is reflecting back on something to do with his family, or is it just a random page simply there for prettyness?
> 
> Edit: Oh, and for the other chapters... hmm...  has from somewhere in Greed Island (I think) up to 225, and then 226, 227 and 228 (English, of course) are here.





I think its just random prettiness.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 14, 2005)

This is teh ONLY manga->anime ive seen/read that i like the anime MORE than the manga. Try the anime :>


----------



## metronomy (Mar 14, 2005)

stick with it, its defiantly very rewarding...

like pek said try the anime.....


----------



## suPMah (Mar 14, 2005)

meh! i like the manga.. but thats mybe 'cause i saw the anime first.. wait.. well dunno..
the drawing quality has seriously lowered i nowaday.. and this last arc haven't so good story.. sry for bad english i is tired..


----------



## Codde (Mar 14, 2005)

Well I have to disagree and say I like the manga better... 

I also have to disagree and say this last arc's story isn't that good... I would say it's quite good now. Better than greed island at least. The drawing quality is also back to normal and the volume releases drawing quality is better than ever. And yes I did see the anime first.


----------



## metronomy (Mar 14, 2005)

can anyone tell me a good place to get the manga..... i suppose it will have to be mirc


----------



## Diaketh (Mar 14, 2005)

<- enjoy!


----------



## pakku (Mar 14, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Everything.



I agree. I went back and reread it all, and in retrospect it never was that bad at all. All Greed Island had that was ever any good was janken and the final fights  The anime is a well-done, it's just the slower pace/further stretched explanations of the anime can hurt it.

I'd say don't give up on t afer five chapters, at least hold out for one of the later, better exams.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 14, 2005)

It's my favorite manga and imo one of the best anime/manga ever.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Mar 14, 2005)

Merged your Hunter x Hunter thread with an older one jewboy606. If any of you are interested in discussing the manga's artwork specifically, try this thread as well:

SJen

Cheers.


----------



## Inconspicuous_lurker (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah. it's definitely addicting.  lol  esp manga. never bothered with the anime.


----------



## pakku (Mar 22, 2005)

*reads 236*

*has a would-be badass Killua experience ruined because of ugly black boxes*


----------



## D-Boy (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm so shocked by the newest arc...the death of certain characters was very unexpected and the way those characters died wasn't too pretty.


----------



## Crusifikz70 (Mar 31, 2005)

D-Boy said:
			
		

> I'm so shocked by the newest arc...the death of certain characters was very unexpected and the way those characters died wasn't too pretty.


I agree with you.


----------



## D-Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

No still waiting on nexgears release of it.

Edit: Scratch that found this *ChaosNinja* hope that helps a bit


----------



## Strikeoutinanger (Apr 6, 2005)

That helps a lot! Thanks!

Great chapter, as always. Killua's semi-en strategy to find the sniper was predictable to say the least, but Killua is still badass enough to make the chapter a damn good read.


----------



## D-Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

Ah yea this arc is good but I think more chars will be dieing before the end. Which is really a shame. The reason I think this is because 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Even Kaito wasn't strong enough, Pokkaru and Ponzu aren't the best fighters ever but they also didn't last long




 I doubt we'll see Killua or anyone like that die but some of the others who went after the other targets (Knuckles, The president ect) may end up dieing.


----------



## ThrawnReborn (Apr 6, 2005)

I hope the speed picks up a little bit, I don't want to still be reading the ant arc next spring.


----------



## Darky (Apr 6, 2005)

in the anime is it gonna carry on from ova 3 cos if it dusnt i think it ended a bit poo lol it would be good if his dad starts teaching him new cool moves


----------



## D-Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

If it does carry on it will most likely be after this arc and I don't think that it will finish anytime soon tbh.


----------



## Codde (Apr 7, 2005)

D-Boy said:
			
		

> Ah yea this arc is good but I think more chars will be dieing before the end. Which is really a shame. The reason I think this is because
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaito was unlucky with his weapons and only got his arm cut off becuase of Gon has blatnatly stated by Gon and Killua when Gon started feeling guilty. It isn't that he wasn't strong enough. Either way it seems that Kaito will be back to normla by the end of this arc as he probably realized his mistake of killing him off too easily...




I think this arc is getting better and better. Hopefully not much other people will be dieing. Though it seems there some internal strifes within the hunter aganecy thing and who knows if we will see some kind of hunter arc with the establishment of a new president.


----------



## D-Boy (Apr 7, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaito himself stated "Monster" before she disarmed him. His face looked really worried too and he said "I have to buy them some time" I think he knew he couldn't win tbh. He's strong yes I don't deny that he's one of my fav chars but he couldn't have won that fight. She was one of the royal guards and the ant who defected said he didn't think the president could even reach the king before he would be killed by one of the guards. So I think it wasn't just Gon and Killua being there that made him lose


----------



## aaasss (Apr 7, 2005)

where can I dload hxh manga?

Directmanga sucks... Any ideas?


----------



## Strikeoutinanger (Apr 7, 2005)

Until you get to volume 19, no. I can get you a link to volumes 1 and 2, but beyond that, I have no idea where to get the chapters other than Directmanga or DC++.


----------



## D-Boy (Apr 8, 2005)

vol 1 - 21


----------



## metronomy (Apr 8, 2005)

^ that link didnt work


----------



## D-Boy (Apr 8, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> ^ that link didnt work


Works fine for me try registering.


----------



## metronomy (Apr 8, 2005)

ahh okies
thanx


----------



## D-Boy (Apr 8, 2005)

Go on when it's not prime time and it's easy to get


----------



## HazardNights (May 3, 2005)

*Hunter x Hunter 240 raw???*

Does anyone know if chapter 240 of HxH has been released yet? I know it hasn't in translated form but what about the raw?

Thanks.


----------



## pakku (May 3, 2005)

It's not just yet, but soon enough...


----------



## Alexander Anderson (May 4, 2005)

There's no HxH on the next issue of Jump.


----------



## HazardNights (May 5, 2005)

I see, thanks.


----------



## decapitatedKOW (May 6, 2005)

is there chapters after the third ova? cause i really want to see them. please post/email/pm or w/e works. this series is great!


----------



## Smitty (May 6, 2005)

*Hunter X Hunter Manga*

Could anyone tell me which chapter starts off right after the anime? I dont wanna wait like a year to find out if its his dad he found or what the heck is going on!


----------



## User Name (May 6, 2005)

chp 185. Though the artwort is pretty bad.


----------



## Codde (May 6, 2005)

User Name said:
			
		

> chp 185. Though the artwort is pretty bad.


Then I'd consider the naruto artwork crap. 

I'd rather not listen to that statement. The artwork is quite good aside from a few chapters in the v1 release I think around 20-29 or so as I don't think volume 22 has been scanslated and replaced with the v1 releases that are the bad artwork(though 230 on the artwork is back to normal in the shonen jump raw). So yeah chapter 185, and I'd reccommend you get the v2 releases from nexgear which are scanslated from the volume.


----------



## User Name (May 6, 2005)

i am talking about v1 releases. Most people would consider the artwork, bad. Even you said v1 releases have bad artwork... It's a pretty fair statement...

naruto artwork = crap. right!!!


----------



## spinstate (May 6, 2005)

The quality of the artwork after the Greed Island story arc is just plain bad.


----------



## Freija (May 6, 2005)

yup it really is bad after G.I arc


----------



## HazardNights (May 6, 2005)

Not so much as bad as it isn't as detailed as it was before then. Though it makes since why it wouldn't be as detailed considered the locations the characters are in. The Greed Island arc takes place in fields, plains, forest so it wouldn't expect it to be as detailed as they York Shin arc which takes place in a city. Though this could be seen as making excuses. The art work does pick up and get better as the Ant Arc goes along so it doesn't stay "bad".


----------



## Codde (May 6, 2005)

It doesn't "stay" bad and it's no worse than any other manga... if you've actually read it recently, it's no worse than the non-volume releases in the beginning(as I believe TW scanslated from and such) and compare current volume release art to that, it's better than ever.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 6, 2005)

Oi!!!!!!! Don't say bad stuff about HxH art. Its still cool. Personally, I like the waves of so called 'good' and 'bad' art in HxH. It sorta fits the story.

Smitty: They haven't found Gon's dad yet...as far as I know. I haven't read HxH for a year now...damn college. I reaally need to go back home.


----------



## atiss1 (May 6, 2005)

i had to stop reading the manga when it got to the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 bug thing


----------



## Codde (May 6, 2005)

atiss1 said:
			
		

> i had to stop reading the manga when it got to the
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but this arc is one of the better ones... I admit it started off not good but well *tired of defending HxH from people who assume things/haven't read enough/say false things*


----------



## metronomy (May 6, 2005)

im going to back up code here and say HxH is still as great as it ever was


----------



## Bergelmir (May 6, 2005)

Yep, Code is right. This is arc is sweet. Especially since we see more of the Kumo. Damn I love those guys. Feitan is sooooo cool.


----------



## RunningKid (May 9, 2005)

the reseason the mnga is bad is bcoz the person who draws it is on his honey moon i think (who is also the women who drew sailor moon)


----------



## sdre (May 10, 2005)

is it still being translated? i havent found any recent chapters


----------



## mow (May 10, 2005)

Merging with a previous HxH thread =]


----------



## Cao Ren (May 11, 2005)

Alot of people lately have benn telling me how good this manga is, but I want to know what anime/manga is Hunter x Hunter closely assoicated with?


----------



## metronomy (May 11, 2005)

Naruto, rips it of alot


----------



## FullMetalSamurai (May 11, 2005)

atiss1 said:
			
		

> i had to stop reading the manga when it got to the
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


lol, true it doesnt make sense with them gaining so much power in such a short period of time.
im also with other ppl on pointing out that the drawing quality has degraded lately.


----------



## Cao Ren (May 11, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Naruto, rips it of alot



doesn't it rip from YYH a little bit, thats what some people told me.


----------



## 420 (May 11, 2005)

Of course it does. They're both made by the same manga-ka.


----------



## Black Swan (May 11, 2005)

hunter hunter is a great manga b/c it has a great story and characters.  It is very detailed in its plot and is pretty unpredictable.  Even though the artwork has been bad at a cerrtain point that was only because the manga-ka was ill.  The artwork is slowly getting better and the story is progressing really well.


----------



## Bad_Shinobi (May 13, 2005)

good for you HxH rules!!


----------



## aaaaaabbbbbb (May 13, 2005)

Is Kurapica still in it? and Leorio?


----------



## Codde (May 13, 2005)

aaaaaabbbbbb said:
			
		

> Is Kurapica still in it? and Leorio?


Well they haven't appeared in a while(just as there are times when Gon and Killua haven't appeared in a while). But a few months ago(yes that long) there was a cover about them appearing so I'm sure they will appear soon enough..

240 was good, better than I expected. The way he finished the fight was very nice... Seeing as how another ant didn't expect, it seems his fights might be over. So hopefully we'll move on to the ant king tournement now or at least something interesting pops up.


----------



## Black Swan (May 13, 2005)

> 240 was good, better than I expected. The way he finished the fight was very nice... Seeing as how another ant didn't expect, it seems his fights might be over. So hopefully we'll move on to the ant king tournement now or at least something interesting pops up



yup i hope togashi focus his attention to gon now and show how badass he has gotten by showing him fight some strong ants like killua or even going after nef :


----------



## suPMah (May 13, 2005)

where can i get the raw of 240?


----------



## User Name (May 13, 2005)

suPMah said:
			
		

> where can i get the raw of 240?


Link removed


----------



## Cao Ren (May 13, 2005)

Is there English manga scans for HxH of later chapters, I have read Vol. 1 and 2 already?


----------



## shalb (May 13, 2005)

there's scans up to chapter 239


----------



## Itachi (May 13, 2005)

anyone knows when the next OVA is planned to air? :/


----------



## metronomy (May 13, 2005)

Itachi said:
			
		

> anyone knows when the next OVA is planned to air? :/



Are they planning to air one.  :amazed


----------



## Itachi (May 13, 2005)

FewAgainstMany said:
			
		

> Are they planning to air one.  :amazed



umm yeah, when the manga is further away or something like that


----------



## metronomy (May 13, 2005)

Itachi said:
			
		

> umm yeah, when the manga is further away or something like that



Excellent. Ill have a look around on the net, see if i can find any news.


----------



## Cao Ren (May 13, 2005)

shalb said:
			
		

> there's scans up to chapter 239



Where can I find them, site?


----------



## Codde (May 13, 2005)

nexgear.com same link as above.


----------



## Steel Guardian (May 13, 2005)

Somewhat, it's been Killua ownage for a few chapters now, I think we can move to the main event: Gon/Killua vs. Nef.


----------



## Nakor (May 14, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Nope. I'd say it gets better by the chapter now. THe ant arc starting out 'wtf' story wise and art wise. But now it's good. Right now it's certianly my 2nd favorite manga in the Weekly Shonen Jump.(Only under One piece).



i guess for me its just taking so long for the main fights to happen.  I thought all the minor enemies would not be a factor at all anymore.


----------



## D-Boy (May 14, 2005)

Well I wouldn't call any of the Ant "minor" that's what Togashi is trying to show  Remember the whole hunter society is going after them


----------



## Cao Ren (May 14, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> nexgear.com same link as above.



Thanks a lot.  now I can continue this great manga :


----------



## Nakor (May 14, 2005)

D-Boy said:
			
		

> Well I wouldn't call any of the Ant "minor" that's what Togashi is trying to show  Remember the whole hunter society is going after them




SPOILER:





they are minor compared to the royal guards and the king, is what i mean. it seems like its going to take forever for them to even meet up with Nef with begin the fight. by then, they will be worn out already.


----------



## suPMah (May 15, 2005)

i just re-read vol 20-21 (nexgears v2 release) and i started to wonder why i ever doubted this manga, it's nothing but awesome. what i don't understand is why the mangaka lets the lowquality scetches to be in the weekly jump when he has hq in the volumes. why not have it hq all the way?


----------



## D-Boy (May 15, 2005)

Time limits, he often releases slowly


----------



## Codde (May 15, 2005)

suPMah said:
			
		

> i just re-read vol 20-21 (nexgears v2 release) and i started to wonder why i ever doubted this manga, it's nothing but awesome. what i don't understand is why the mangaka lets the lowquality scetches to be in the weekly jump when he has hq in the volumes. why not have it hq all the way?


Well at least now the art is back to normal...


----------



## aaaaaabbbbbb (May 18, 2005)

I have a few questions if someone would be so kind to answer them.
1) What happened to Kurapica?
2) Did the 5 of the spiders die?
3) What is going on right now between Kurapica and the spiders?


----------



## Black Swan (May 18, 2005)

Kurapica and Leorio both have been left out of the plot ever since the greed island arc began, and have yet to be re-introduced into the story  :sad .  Kurapica is still working for the same dude trying to find the missing eyes of his clan.  The 5 spiders are not dead but alive and kickin  :.  The answer to your last question is has not been revealed yet.


----------



## Black Swan (May 18, 2005)

> I have a few questions if someone would be so kind to answer them.
> 1) What happened to Kurapica?
> 2) Did the 5 of the spiders die?
> 3) What is going on right now between Kurapica and the spiders?



Kurapica and Leorio both have been left out of the plot ever since the greed island arc began, and have yet to be re-introduced into the story  :sad .  Kurapica is still working for the same dude trying to find the missing eyes of his clan.  The 5 spiders are not dead but alive and kickin  :.  The answer to your last question is has not been revealed yet.


----------



## aaaaaabbbbbb (May 18, 2005)

Thanks, I hope Kurapica returns soon, he better not die though I get an odd feeling he will


----------



## Codde (May 18, 2005)

aaaaaabbbbbb said:
			
		

> Thanks, I hope Kurapica returns soon, he better not die though I get an odd feeling he will


Kurapica ain't dying before Ryodan die and that's not going to be too soon.


----------



## aaaaaabbbbbb (May 19, 2005)

But they know his secret dont they?  They could have a person pretend he is a member then after Kurapica uses his techinique, the person can reveal that he is not, and thn Kurapica would die.  That is the feeling I got from it, that they would some how trick Kurapica.


----------



## Deathmeister (May 20, 2005)

fantastic anime, but i didnt think that much of the greed island OVA.....


----------



## Black Swan (May 20, 2005)

> But they know his secret dont they? They could have a person pretend he is a member then after Kurapica uses his techinique, the person can reveal that he is not, and thn Kurapica would die. That is the feeling I got from it, that they would some how trick Kurapica.



I think the Ryodan wont do something like that instead when their leader comes back he will go after Kurapica and kill him.


----------



## kungfuchopstickz (May 23, 2005)

Great series. Killua kicks ass.


----------



## Baka-san (May 23, 2005)

I love this series. Never thought about advertising it here, but I made a Hunter x Hunter fansite / forums. If anyone wants to help PM me. We have 2 gigs of space so we can easily host all manga chapters.


----------



## Windy (May 23, 2005)

I finally read the ant arc up to the current chapter.. .It's actually pretty good, not like what I expected. And the art recently seems to be improving. However, I really wish Togashi would speed up a bit. Shorten some fights, have them reach Nef (Argh! >_<) faster and such. But there's no way they can fight her by themselves... Some one would come to their rescue. 
Also... Shouldn't death by decapitation be instant?   I mean, it seems like people in HxH tend to stay alive a bit when it happens to them... Kinda funny, actually. XD (I can still bite you!)


----------



## Tenderfoot (May 28, 2005)

Anyone know where i can get chapters 193 - 236 online or torrennt sites, if so pliz do tell..or even send me, i'ld reallybe grateful, i really searched and the nexgear links have expired...


----------



## Codde (May 28, 2005)

nexgear.com should have downloads up on thier forums.


----------



## decapitatedKOW (May 28, 2005)

can some1 tell me where the 3rd ovas leave off. pm me because i will forget about this. but very nice site keep it up!


----------



## Tenderfoot (May 28, 2005)

this one offers hunter x hunter from 212 - 239... Akatsuki Gaara



> can some1 tell me where the 3rd ovas leave off. pm me because i will forget about this. but very nice site keep it up!


It lives off when Gon and Kullia are about to meet Gin (well at least they thought so)


----------



## Codde (May 28, 2005)

decapitatedKOW said:
			
		

> can some1 tell me where the 3rd ovas leave off. pm me because i will forget about this. but very nice site keep it up!


About chapter 175 or 185.


----------



## zionforsell (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey, for those who think the mangaka is lazy, he is not!! Come on, guys, a mangaka only finish the simple sketchs, it is the assistants who are gonna fill in colors, details then refine the lines as mangaka's instructions. So if you want it to be pretty and nice like the ones up to the end of Ryodan, I guess we have to wait till its out in volume. I have never cried in any anime but I cried in HxH when Pakku died...huhuhuh...


----------



## D-Boy (Jun 8, 2005)

There are spoiler tags u know


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ponzu and Pokkaru's death was worse I thought


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 8, 2005)

zionforsell, Pakku was the big boobed Ryodan chick with the memory gun ability, right? I didn't cry, but yeah, that was sad. Whos Ponzu and Pokkaru?
*Spoiler*: __ 



The dart guys that Killua killed?


----------



## Codde (Jun 8, 2005)

warefumetsu said:
			
		

> zionforsell, Pakku was the big boobed Ryodan chick with the memory gun ability, right? I didn't cry, but yeah, that was sad. Whos Ponzu and Pokkaru?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


No. The archers and I think poisin girl from the hunter exams.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh yeah, the archer with the seven colored arrows. Ah, too bad he died...but _someone_ had to teach the 'insects' about Nen. When did the poison girl die?


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 8, 2005)

*I need help with Hunter x Hunter (minor spoilers)*

Some time ago i experienced a hardware crash right during a period when i had stopped reading HxH temporarily. Now because of the crash i don't have any chapters any longer so i have no idea which number to start at again.

These are the most recent events i remember:
The ant king had ben born and flew away to some nearby city
Killua had removed something which was planted in his head by his brother

In addition: Do you know where i can get the chapters?


----------



## User Name (Jun 8, 2005)

chapter 219 is when Killua removed the needle

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Black Swan (Jun 8, 2005)

this ant arc is seemingly taking a long ass time with all the breaks and slow releases in between, and there is still so much action to happen.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 9, 2005)

Its ok because it Hunter x Hunter. Any other manga and I would have been annoyed. But HxH is goood... ... ...and its always been like that.


----------



## Codde (Jun 9, 2005)

warefumetsu said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, the archer with the seven colored arrows. Ah, too bad he died...but _someone_ had to teach the 'insects' about Nen. When did the poison girl die?


Shortly after him or right before.


----------



## b00m13 (Jun 9, 2005)

she died just as she sent a wasp carryin a letter msg to warn the others (Gon and company)


----------



## D-Boy (Jun 9, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She died Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay before he did


 

I'm guessing at least a few more people will be killed before the end of this arc. I'm wishing that they will show what the other characters are doing during this invasion since it seems to be all over the globe now not just in NGL.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 9, 2005)

Ahh thanks both of you


----------



## Raistlin-sama (Jun 12, 2005)

Hunter X Hunter is defintley very good, i have to catch up to the latest chapters (think i stopped reading around 220) nexgear, i'm comming...


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 12, 2005)

I wonder when or if Killua is gonna die. He seemed to have that death thing going for him...but after he doug out the needle thing his brother put in his head, I'm not so sure...


----------



## D-Boy (Jun 14, 2005)

If he was to die it would be saving Gon. In the latest chapter seems they are calling back up who do u think will come. I guess Hisoka maybe Hanzo if we're lucky


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 14, 2005)

I wonder how strong Hanzo has gotten?...Imagine if the back up was the Geneiryodan..not likely tho. Was anyone freaked out by how strong the old man has gotten? Probably not back to his peak even...lol


----------



## Codde (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah. Hanzo was probably the strongest non-nen user in the Hunter Exam. Would be nice to see him after some nen training.

The scen with Netero was awesome.


----------



## pakku (Jun 14, 2005)

It's unlikely since he's always shown to be a weak character, but I would kinda like to see Leorio as part of the back up. Hell, Hanzo could come too, and maybe a few others to use as cannon fodder.

This chapter was pretty great, for some reason, to the point that I'm actually looking forward to the big confrontation again. "Killua's Zany Ant Slaughter Variety Hour" bored me fast, despite my love for split-second decapitations.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 15, 2005)

Holy crap, I forgot all about Leorio...but he'll prolly show up with Kurapica...hmm, I wonder if Kurapica will develop new abilities...I mean he's no use against the stronger non-ryodan nen-users, no?


----------



## darklide (Jun 15, 2005)

*Where the hell is Hisoka*

Yo i read the manga a few days back...It is extremely addicting.
I read the last chapter released.  But i found something weird

*Spoiler*: _I hope no one asked this one_ 



Where is hisoka??? hisoka is fond of strong opponents.  The chimera ant king is EXTREMELY strong.  So where is Hisoka???  Wouldnt it be nice to see a fight between the king who wants to get stronger and hisoka...the one who like tough fights


----------



## ResoluteOne (Jun 15, 2005)

To people like fireball and such, thanks for helping me get the HxH manga. Appreciate it.


----------



## |dragon| (Jun 17, 2005)

oh ivbe been looking for that 244 for awhile now, now i found it thx


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 22, 2005)

Uh, I know this is off-topic, but do any of you guys know of a good HxH RP site?

What do you think the Cheetu's nen ability is? He's seems pretty stupid so I'm guessing he's a Kyokakei, but he could be a Houshutsukei as well.


----------



## Codde (Jun 22, 2005)

warefumetsu said:
			
		

> Uh, I know this is off-topic, but do any of you guys know of a good HxH RP site?
> 
> What do you think the Cheetu's nen ability is? He's seems pretty stupid so I'm guessing he's a Kyokakei, but he could be a Houshutsukei as well.


RP? Role Playing? Not exactly sure...

Well Zitoh's ability seems to be speed. (Can find info on their nen abilies Link removed ). We saw him fight with Knuckles and his master before but he was forced to flee.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 22, 2005)

Did he have nen then? From his reaction at the end of ch221, I thought he was one of beasts who didn't have nen. He says, "So this is nen..." Like he had heard of it, but never used/seen it.


----------



## pakku (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah, that was pre-nen baptism, I believe. The super speed was just 'cause he's part cheetah.

His nen ability is going to have to work well with his speed or with Leol's ability if they're going to pose a threat to Morau... they're noobs to Nen, and he's a pro.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 23, 2005)

yea unles he really improved and got use to his nen fast, or if he and leol got some great teamwork going, i don't see them poseing a true threat to morau. he is too elite for newbs of nen to be beating him.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 25, 2005)

OK, it looks like Cheetu is a really fast learner. He's prolly got the basics down, and has his own hatsu. Pretty cool if you ask me, and it works really well with his speed. It seems like a Tokushitsukei ability. How do you think Morau is gonna get out of the dimesion/field thingy? It seems similar to Choutenkun's(Houshinengi) ability. It was a field where the only way out was to die or be released by Choutenkun, but Youzen turned into sand and filled the field, bursting out. Morou might do the same with his bunnies, but I don't think he has enough Nen left.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 25, 2005)

warefumetsu said:
			
		

> OK, it looks like Cheetu is a really fast learner. He's prolly got the basics down, and has his own hatsu. Pretty cool if you ask me, and it works really well with his speed. It seems like a Tokushitsukei ability. How do you think Morau is gonna get out of the dimesion/field thingy? It seems similar to Choutenkun's(Houshinengi) ability. It was a field where the only way out was to die or be released by Choutenkun, but Youzen turned into sand and filled the field, bursting out. Morou might do the same with his bunnies, but I don't think he has enough Nen left.



i'd give you my opinion but i haven't read the translation for it yet since i don't believe its out yet. :sad 

will edit this after i read it.


----------



## D-Boy (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm not sure how Morau will fight the speed king and I'm also not sure how Novu will handle the plan on his own. At least he still has the cover of deep purple to help him out now. Oh btw nexgear completed their version now.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 26, 2005)

just read nexgears version.   

im sure morau has some tricky plan up his sleeve. plus he will recover some of his nen by taking a nap.  

i can't even remember what novu's ability is. i don't think leol is that strong in terms of fighting with nen. his ability is strong but i highly doubt he could take novu on alone.  we will have to wait and see how strong these two new ants are to assess the situation. i doubt they are very strong though. if they are able to come up with a plan, it might pose a problem for novu.

edit: im actually starting to really enjoy these HxH chapters now. i had a brief stint when i only read the chapters to just continue the story and i wasn't realy enjoying them.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 1, 2005)

This is kinda off-topic in terms of the storyline(teyuka it is off-topic), but I'm wondering, what kind of Nen ability and what focus(Houshutsu, Gugenka, etc) would you guys have?


----------



## Nakor (Jul 10, 2005)

anyone read the latest chapter?


*Spoiler*: _Don't click if you haven't read chapter 246_ 



seems the king is greatly improving against his mysterious oppenent.  also looks like novu found out about the dragonflies and morou seems to be at the advantage.  novu's ability is pretty cool though. it even said neteros room was the biggest, so that just shows how strong netero's nen abilities are.  hopefully at least one of the current fights finishes next chapter. i hope the board game battle finishes and we maybe find out who the kings opponent really is.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 10, 2005)

OK, I just started the anime and I am less than impressed. I am on ep 4 now and I feel like giving up on this show. Does the HxH anime get considerably better as it progresses? Should I stop watching and start reading the manga, instead?


----------



## Codde (Jul 10, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> OK, I just started the anime and I am less than impressed. I am on ep 4 now and I feel like giving up on this show. Does the HxH anime get considerably better as it progresses? Should I stop watching and start reading the manga, instead?


I personally like the manga but I'm more a manga-person and the anime animated some fights amazingly well. 

I'd simply say watch more...


----------



## jkingler (Jul 10, 2005)

If you say so, dude :-/

*jkingler chugs away at a few more episodes*


----------



## Codde (Jul 10, 2005)

Well if you really feel like giving up you can probably skip about 30-40 or so episodes to look at other arcs...


----------



## Nakor (Jul 10, 2005)

yea the anime does a really good job with the fights. 
*Spoiler*: _dont' click if you haven't watched all of the anime tv series_ 



The one at the end with kururo vs. silva and zeno is sweet	




yea you should keep watching the anime and maybe even read the manga too. it gets really good later on. and togashi(author) is really in depth about some of the fighting abilities and the whole system. you will see


----------



## shadowbigboss (Jul 10, 2005)

Give it a try, it is more realistic, but with nen


----------



## ArckAngel (Jul 11, 2005)

There are Ova's that continue the story, and follow the manga.  As for where to get em?  I'm not positive myself.


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey, I have a question... when is volume 22 v2 going to come out? is the difference in art that much? I just want to know because I just finished volume 21.


----------



## ArckAngel (Jul 13, 2005)

Note:  For anybody that is interested there is a Hunter X Hunter RP starting some time soon at  soon if anybody is interested.


----------



## lekki (Jul 14, 2005)

I read the entire manga up to 246 in 3 days. I just couldn't stop. It's awesome. The deaths are a bit gruesome though and the way the dispose of characters sometimes...apart from that Killua is absolutely the man.


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 14, 2005)

Morau is awesome! anyone seen what he did in 247?

And apparently the girl said something to the king that made him not want to play again...


----------



## pakku (Jul 14, 2005)

I think he's just taking a break... we've invested too much time into the Gung-Gi matches for it to end just because the King doesn't like being unable to win.

As for the Morau fight... nicely done, but what's Cheetor (yeah ) doing at the last part? It has to be something long range, otherwise he's at risk of being tagged. The game of tag hatsu was inspired by Knuckle's Hakoware... I believe this will be something with pulled inspiration, too. So, who else has he seen use long range weapons? Morau used his smoke on him, but I doubt that's it... we HAVE seen him fight a bunch of policemen, though, so I'm thinking he's materializing a nen gun of some sort. I'm sure it'll have some kind of speed-related trick, too, since that's Cheetor's style.

By the way, yeah, I know his name's not Cheetor. I just get the same vibe from him, and I don't feel like memorizing the ant's names, especially when they went ahead and changed them lately. >_>


----------



## Shiron (Jul 14, 2005)

I just finished cleaning-up the RAW Of Ch. 247. You can get my Cleaned-Up Raw here!


----------



## Kepa (Jul 14, 2005)

Arcanis said:
			
		

> Hey, I have a question... when is volume 22 v2 going to come out? is the difference in art that much? I just want to know because I just finished volume 21.


you mean a lq and a hq version?? or what


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, the weekly releases from jump have the art remade for the volume releases, and there's a big difference everything looks way better! I'm waiting for volume 22 v2 by nexGear since the raw is already out.


----------



## lekki (Jul 15, 2005)

What's the wait between lq and hq?


----------



## D-Boy (Jul 17, 2005)

I still want to see Nova prawn someone or trap them in his mansion. That ability is just too cool the guy must be able to create some interesting battles.


----------



## Midus (Jul 21, 2005)

Cheetah's name is Zitoh. Anyone else get the feeling that he'll become a good guy or get away and show up later somehow. I think that they're showing his development for a reason...


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 21, 2005)

248 was a nice chapter, Morau is so much more better thant Zitoh and he showed it... now he's with Novu, I wanna see what they'll do.

The lion guy was think a bunch of stuff. Need translation


----------



## Nakor (Jul 25, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _248 spoiler_ 



i don't like that lion guy much. he seems like he is overestimating himself. he thinks he can take on morau or novu by himself. what a fool. i don't like his ability much either. doesn't seem too great. he is prolly no stronger than zitoh.


----------



## lekki (Jul 26, 2005)

Where can I get 248 that's DD since I don't have internet at home?


----------



## Codde (Jul 26, 2005)

lekki said:
			
		

> Where can I get 248 that's DD since I don't have internet at home?


Why Kakashi is underestimated.

Usually has the latest chapters of nexgear's manga.


----------



## adwsax (Jul 26, 2005)

The manga rocks, but i thought the anime was a little slow.


----------



## Wierd Divide (Jul 26, 2005)

Hunter x Hunter is one of the best mangas ive ever read and the anime is just as good. I quite like the current arc, it's so different to what the story was about before that i have to admire the bravery and imagination.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 27, 2005)

Merged all threads about the popular manga, Hunter x Hunter! Carry on!


----------



## Nakor (Jul 29, 2005)

anyone know if 249 is coming out this week? the raw is stil not up on nexgear.


----------



## narutoforever (Aug 2, 2005)

i'm not sure,i read it online on degree-anime and it still says 248 so the translated chapter isn't out yet


----------



## Nakor (Aug 4, 2005)

yea its coming out this week. hopefully.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 5, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get HxH in Volumes?


----------



## johnny mcwhirlpool (Aug 5, 2005)

HunterXHunter is one of the best series out there. For those of you who have said the current arc isn't any good or it like's creativity you are dead wrong. Plus togashi is not neglecting charecters he said himself that kurapica and leorio will both make a reapearance in the current arc.


----------



## CABLE (Aug 5, 2005)

Absolut-Kaos said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can get HxH in Volumes?



Kaos, #lurk@irchighway.net is your friend

and on another note, ive been thinking about starting HXH so could somebody give me a quick synapsis without spoiling anything.


----------



## Codde (Aug 5, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> Kaos, #lurk@irchighway.net is your friend
> 
> and on another note, ive been thinking about starting HXH so could somebody give me a quick synapsis without spoiling anything.


Well ANN's has a spoiler-less summary. 


			
				Anime News Network said:
			
		

> Many people in the world aspire to be hunters, for either the fame, wealth or special privileges. However, it is said that only one in hundreds of thousands can pass the test to be a qualified hunter. Gon?s journey to become such a hunter, and to find his father, who is acknowledged as the greatest hunter in the world, begins. Along the way, he befriends Killua, a member of a renowned assassin family, Kurapica, who is determined to become a Blacklist Hunter to capture the criminals responsible for his tribe?s deaths, and Lerio, who aspires to be a doctor.



Though each arc isn't neccessarily tied to Gon's goal of finding his father.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 6, 2005)

johnny mcwhirlpool said:
			
		

> HunterXHunter is one of the best series out there. For those of you who have said the current arc isn't any good or it like's creativity you are dead wrong. Plus togashi is not neglecting charecters he said himself that kurapica and leorio will both make a reapearance in the current arc.


he did an interview? where did you read that at?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 6, 2005)

Master Hiko said:
			
		

> Kaos, #lurk@irchighway.net is your friend
> 
> and on another note, ive been thinking about starting HXH so could somebody give me a quick synapsis without spoiling anything.



Do you know any non-IRC places?

I am not any good with IRC.


----------



## johnny mcwhirlpool (Aug 6, 2005)

fireball said:
			
		

> he did an interview? where did you read that at?




Supposedly but I never read it. So I can't confirm that it came from a interview or not.


----------



## blahbleh (Aug 14, 2005)

could anyone possibly post chapter 217 anywhere..i have up to 249..but my 217 is missing 

thnx

blah bleh blohohooouu


----------



## iggyspeedstars (Aug 15, 2005)

i only saw episode 1.  I need a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 25, 2005)

I just caught up with the manga this series properly rocks! i really really like the ant arc greed island was good but it never felt that important but with this arc Gon and Killua are improving greatly and its a life and death thing so that makes it seem more dramatic if you like!!


----------



## Nakor (Aug 25, 2005)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> I just caught up with the manga this series properly rocks! i really really like the ant arc greed island was good but it never felt that important but with this arc Gon and Killua are improving greatly and its a life and death thing so that makes it seem more dramatic if you like!!


it seems like most people who do read or watch HxH end up liking it alot. glad you like it


----------



## Samjiva (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a question, does anyone know where I can find the official romaji spelling for the characters' names?
Yes, I'm talking about these absolutely ridiculous spellings like:

Hisoka = Hyskoa
Illumi = Yellmi
Pakunoda = Phaknothdk
Ubogin = Wbererauin
Kuroro Lucifer = Quwrof Wrlccymel

I hope you know what I'm talking about, I just have to see the other official names, for a good laugh or two.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 10, 2005)

yeah i know what you mean samjiva but i really am not sure where you can get that info! sorry


----------



## Crowe (Oct 10, 2005)

I seriously wonder what the next arc have to provide. I really dont want this arc to be animated, just to gore / dark to fit the whole HxH anime scene, i know that the Spider OVA was a bit 'dark' and all that but that doesnt even come close to what's happening atm 0:


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 15, 2005)

> originally posted by tasmo
> I seriously wonder what the next arc have to provide. I really dont want this arc to be animated, just to gore / dark to fit the whole HxH anime scene, i know that the Spider OVA was a bit 'dark' and all that but that doesnt even come close to what's happening atm 0:


Agree on that with all the human suffering and mutallation and just blatant killing in this arc which originally turned me off from this arc, it took a little more reading and letting the stroy progress to get me interested again.  When they animate the arc it will be on elfen lied level of gore and killing.


----------



## pakku (Oct 15, 2005)

Well, on the other hand, we could always hope for that .1% chance of them animating the arc in the gory, near-apocalyptic way that we all hope for it to be.

Of course, deep down we all know what we're going to get: GI Final style :/

In other news, I love that octopus.


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I've just started to read HxH a couple of days ago, and I'm currently at Volume 16. Does anyone know where I could find later volumes, or chapters?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Codde (Oct 30, 2005)

Chapter 255 is the latest.

But... well you should get used to waiting... Togashi isn't exactly the most consistent manga... say the last chapter was released after a two week delay. Now it's been 2 weeks since 255 was released... though it usually isn't that bad, so hopefully the release rate will go back to normal soon.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Oct 30, 2005)

ah i see. well lately the art in the manga isn't as appealing as it was in earlier chapters so i just hope togashi gets his stuff together and makes some good neat chapters. i don't mind how the wait either .


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 30, 2005)

I really want them to animate this current arc just as it is! HxH is possible the most edited shonen jump series when it comes to the anime, they really toned it down compared to the drker graphic nature of the manga!

255 was a good chapter though really nice colour pages and a bit more attention to etail! but I guess doing colour pages must have taken it out of Togahi as we have had to wait three weeks for the next release


----------



## Codde (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah the color page of the Ant King was nice.

Well about the edits in the anime... well even the Shonen Jump edited chapters of the current arc earlier on with those black boxes...


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 31, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Yeah the color page of the Ant King was nice.
> 
> Well about the edits in the anime... well even the Shonen Jump edited chapters of the current arc earlier on with those black boxes...




hmmmm yeah thats true that surprised me quite a bit actually I had only ever watched the anime up to greed island but seeing the way the ant arc had so much violence shocked me and the fact that it was edited even in the manga made me feel that I should read all of HxH cos I figured it must have been more violent/dark in parts then the anime was


----------



## skethee2 (Nov 2, 2005)

Just wondering
When will the new chapters be available
Is it even being released in Japan?


----------



## Codde (Nov 2, 2005)

skethee2 said:
			
		

> Just wondering
> When will the new chapters be available
> Is it even being released in Japan?


Well it's supposed to be weekly... but it's not been so lately. So... its comes out when it comes out I guess. But it's been two weeks since the last chapter, and before that chapter, there was a 2 week break. So there *might* be one this week.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 9, 2005)

There;s coming a chapter out this week And next week another pause 

I wonder if Togashi is ever going to finish this manga without doing it injustice.


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 10, 2005)

its thur. and the raws of gantz and hunter hunter have not surfaced :sad looks like the waiting will have to continue.

*EDIT*hunter hunter has 256 has come out


----------



## Finks82 (Nov 10, 2005)

u say 256 is out... could u pls tell me where to grab it? 





			
				nova_1813 said:
			
		

> its thur. and the raws of gantz and hunter hunter have not surfaced :sad looks like the waiting will have to continue.
> 
> *EDIT*hunter hunter has 256 has come out


----------



## Codde (Nov 10, 2005)

this site

Glad there's *finally* a release....

Though I'll have to wait for nexgear's scanslation to really understand it since there's quite a bit of talking.


----------



## zuhair (Nov 10, 2005)

i want to ask sumthing about the OVA..is there gonna be a new OVA?..
(i hope it will)im too lazy to read manga


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 13, 2005)

Can anyone get me Hunter x Hunter Chapters 240 and above with non-irc? Please?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 16, 2005)

Just got worse, fellow fans...



			
				Anime News Network said:
			
		

> Hunter X Hunter on Hiatus (2005-11-16 17:13:28)
> Following the recent announcement that D.Gray-man would be temporarilly halted due to the manga-ka being ill, Shonen Jump has announced that Yoshihiro Togashi is also ill, therefore Hunter X Hunter will be on hiatus until next year's issue #8, to be released on January 23. Source: Manga News [ discuss (1 posts) ]


----------



## jkingler (Nov 16, 2005)

Damn, I thought there was a sudden drop in D.Grayman's quality. I guess that explains it :sad

*hopes that the two series will be started up again and concluded before the sick manga-ka die*


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Nov 16, 2005)

Can anyone give me a sit that has chapters 240 and up WITHOUT mirc?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 16, 2005)

Try Link removed


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 16, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Anime News Network
> Hunter X Hunter on Hiatus (2005-11-16 17:13:28)
> Following the recent announcement that D.Gray-man would be temporarilly halted due to the manga-ka being ill, Shonen Jump has announced that Yoshihiro Togashi is also ill, therefore Hunter X Hunter will be on hiatus until next year's issue #8, to be released on January 23. Source: Manga News [ discuss (1 posts) ]


Oh no not again, I dont think i can wait that long again this time I will probably lose interest in the manga all togethier.


----------



## Codde (Nov 16, 2005)

... *sigh.... nearly 3 months of no HxH...


----------



## Zouri (Nov 17, 2005)

What!!! No D. Gray-man or Hunter x Hunter! Nnnooo!!!!!!! This can't be happening!

-calms down-

Well, damn. This sucks. I mean, we were just about to see all their planning in action too. And if Killua's suspicions were correct, as to wether or not the plan was going to be as easy as they thought.


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 18, 2005)

I wonder what is really wrong with Togashi... I mean during the greed island arc he was said to be ill as well right? and from now to January is a long time its kinda odd I guess cos whereas we would say if someone was seriously ill the japanese seem to be kinda hush hush about it all.....

Yeah I was really looking forward to seeing the plan put into action well I guess i'll just have to hold my breath and wait till january


----------



## Crowe (Nov 27, 2005)

Am i the only one that think we are overestimating the importance of this arc, if the chimera possesed such a threat towards the humanity all high level hunters, Gin as an example, would have offered their help. Oh and they are about to get owned atm, the invincible dude will betray them. 

On 231, he says; _Are they here....to kill the king....?!
If thats the case, then i cant just leave them alone..._

Anyway, re-reading this arc makes me love this arc even more.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 4, 2005)

I used to really like this series, but it started declining with the artists health. I heard that it was something with his hand, to him having a life threatining illness. Who knows what is the truth.

Either way if he is this bad and has to resort to publishing sketches, he needs to hire assistants or take a long break.

He really should just have Gin, Kurapika and Leoreo show up already and end this arc.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 15, 2005)

Oi. Anyone know if there is going to come more episodes of this wonderful cool awesome anime?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 15, 2005)

KenmakiNaruto said:
			
		

> Oi. Anyone know if there is going to come more episodes of this wonderful cool awesome anime?


Probably when the manga have finished this arc or something, and i wouldnt bet my money if they did ignore this arc in the anime since its so gore 0:


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Dec 15, 2005)

hmmmmm anime episodes of the bug arc? (ova's maybe). Anywayz i hope so,cuz they are some cool battles (Genei Ryodan,.....)


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 15, 2005)

Ahh I see... Guess i'll just have to pray!!! 

<3 HiSoKa!


----------



## Danchou (Dec 15, 2005)

Hm, i hope Togashi will end this arc soon and concentrate on some other plot. Altough i have to admit it has it's moments, the ant arc doesn't work too well for me.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 15, 2005)

The bug arc should be skipped over in the anime. The quality is poor and Leoreo and Kurapika aren't even in it. They are more likely to animate something with them in it.


----------



## Codde (Dec 15, 2005)

Uchiha Obito said:
			
		

> The bug arc should be skipped over in the anime. The quality is poor and Leoreo and Kurapika aren't even in it. They are more likely to animate something with them in it.


Quality is poor? I'd say this is "much" better than Greed Island... 

Leorio and Kurapicai weren't in the Celestial Tower part either... Though this arc is kind of long, but it already seems like the main fights should be starting soon (when HxH resumes...).


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 22, 2005)

how long has it been, im also still wating for 257


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 22, 2005)

The new chapter of the hunter hunter manga will be bitter sweet for me b/c the same week it will be coming out is the same week my winter break ends


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Dec 24, 2005)

Nice, so it's coming soon? Can't wait for to see what happens now.


----------



## Jones (Dec 24, 2005)

quick question for all of you manga readers out there.

Do the anime and the manga sync up, or are they two seperate things? 

because i have watched the anime in its entirety and there still seems to be manga chapters being squeezed off.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 26, 2005)

they sync up bu there are differences between manga and anime, some thing wont heppen in the anime and vice versa. anywayz i find the manga to be better like in most cases.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 30, 2005)

Jones said:
			
		

> quick question for all of you manga readers out there.
> 
> Do the anime and the manga sync up, or are they two seperate things?
> 
> because i have watched the anime in its entirety and there still seems to be manga chapters being squeezed off.


well the manga goes much further than the anime. if thats what you wanted to know. they sync up to that point fairly well, but when the anime ends, the manga will continue.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Dec 30, 2005)

So no HXH this week either huh? How many weeks has it been since the last chapter came out?


----------



## pakku (Dec 30, 2005)

It's on hiatus until sometime in January.


----------



## Steel Guardian (Jan 2, 2006)

He won't have anything new until January 28.


----------



## Insipidipity (Jan 2, 2006)

Is he still sick?  I heard something about that.  For some reason I thought someone else took over to draw for him but I guess I misheard.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, while we wait lets talk speculate. How strong do you think Gin is? His Nen Type and etc.? 

I think he's on par with the Ant King and his Nen Type is either Materialization, Emission or Reinforcement.


----------



## zionforsell (Jan 13, 2006)

Can anyone summerize for me what's going on in HXH now? I took a break from it after watching some members of the Spider defeated the Queen something!


----------



## Jones (Jan 16, 2006)

from the last HxH anime ova that cam out can someone tell me what chapter is directly after that maybe. i'd be very appreciative of that. (gin just met his dad)


----------



## Codde (Jan 16, 2006)

Jones said:
			
		

> from the last HxH anime ova that cam out can someone tell me what chapter is directly after that maybe. i'd be very appreciative of that. (gin just met his dad)


Chapter 185. 



There should be a Hunter x Hunter chapter this week, because I recall it was a the Jump out on the 23rd that it'll return. Hopefully the art is back to normal at least along with a consistent weekly schedule.


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 16, 2006)

Yessssssssss.

If a reliable person like you believes it will come out this week i also think it will also. But I doubt the art will be good until togashi gets an assistant and does not do all the drawing himself I think the art will suffer b/c looks like he has some kind of chronic sickness.  I hope his illness does not also rush him to end the manga prematurely with a crappy ending.  But on the brightside the art in the volume releases are always topnotch.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 17, 2006)

I hope you are correct Code. Also, the mangaka has left a small New Year's message for us fans. 

Translation (by Karasu)
A happy new year.
I'm sorry to have troubled you by my poor health last year.
I'm gonna do my best with the schedule that has some time to spare this year.
(The return is from January. It'll slack off, but I think I want to publish the work regularly.)
January 1, 2006. TOGASHI Yoshihiro.


----------



## pakku (Jan 17, 2006)

"Which chapters does GI Final's end translate to?" has to be one of the msot frequently asked questions around.

I've gotta ask, where did you get that picture in your sig, Kurapica? It's terribly cool, and it looks familiar. If its a spread from the manga itself (meaning I totally forgot about it), which chapter?


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah it has to be said that the sig/avy combo you have going on there is just damn good kurapica!

Togashi's message was quite sweet I didnt really understand some of it as well it didnt really make much sense but still all in all the message was sweet!

The new chapter will be out in the Shonen jump released this week as the raws we get this week will e from the shonen jump due to hit the japanese streets on the 23rd


----------



## Codde (Jan 19, 2006)

257 Raw out:
new one
new one


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 19, 2006)

thanks a lot great chapter.  

Cant wait to till the rumble starts, and gon fighting nef with everything hes got.


----------



## pakku (Jan 19, 2006)

257 was really great. My love for HxH is rekindled yet again!


----------



## Danchou (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes it was nice. Some more action would be nice, but I'm sure we'll get that very soon.


----------



## Codde (Jan 20, 2006)

Well nexgear as scanslated it.
*Link Removed*

I was thinking the King was starting to regret his actions and such... till his expression at the end... either way, can't wait for the fights to start.


----------



## Codde (Jan 21, 2006)

Link removed


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 22, 2006)

The end of the latest chapter was pretty interesting for me and a little distrubing.  Which is the part where the king gets excited over the prospect of destroying something before it reaches its full potential and reminising about it.  It kinda shows the restlessness of the king to be challenged, so he can test the extent of his own strength. 

Also what has surprised me is the kings attachment to komugii his go instructer, he recognizes her by name and almost revels at her growth in go.  Shows me that the king is not an arrogant egotistical bastard but someone who can appreciate and except the talent of others.

Togashi has once again amazed me with character development.  Instead of taking the easy way out and making the king a pure evil meglomaniac who has no regard for life and just kills everything in his path and cares for no one and is an easy to hate bad guy.  He is turning him into an intelligent, calculating, and almost humble character.


----------



## heaven (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with nova on all of this but, his expression on the end, makes you wonder if he wont change his tune and become the pure evil meglomaniac.  I'm looking forward to seeing where he take this.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 24, 2006)

^If he does make him a megalomaniac that would suck. The king, expressing emotional concern for human beings would have been awesome. IMO, like if the ing himself decided to kill the guards because he foudn them twisted. 

IMO, but I doubt it. If the king develops a concious.... just basically it would be the most original thing I've seen in a manga for awhile. 

The only thing that could compare would be the way kenshin totally broke down, in the enishi saga - when
*Spoiler*: __ 



karou was killed. However, I found it lame as hell she didn't get killed. And, that the mangaka felt compared to bring her back, because her death was so rough to fans. Although the ending, and what happenned after was still amazing. OMG I CCRIED FOR KAORU


----------



## babsai (Jan 25, 2006)

so true. but if he does develop a conscience, whatever would happen to the selection? would he stop it? hmm. i doubt if it was a conscience at all. i believe it to be a simple realization of the consequences of his deeds. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 you all saw that grin right? It never showed any remorse at all. more like sadism and the drive to conquer all (in an evil way)..


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 25, 2006)

I dont think the king has any kind of conscience for the killing of human beings b/c i think he does not think much of them.

I think the king is developing a conscience for anything with the talent and power.  Nen capabilities and extradrinary skill basically. B/C he seems to be having a power complex where he does not know the true meaning of power and what absolute power means. 

And his sinister smile did kinda freak me out too, almost like he has an incredible blood lust.  Which will makes his encounter with netero even more interesting.  A king who is searching for the meaning of power and the leader of the most powerfull nen using organization it will sort of be similar to vagabond.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



With musashi constantly trying to justify his own power and the extent of it by attemting to beat strong opponents.  Searching for power from an external entity.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 26, 2006)

258 Raw Out:
[Freelance-Raws] My-Otome DVD Volume 1 (My-HiME 'Fake Movie' Included).iso


----------



## Danchou (Jan 26, 2006)

Yup, it's out. The King is getting more complex by the chapter.


----------



## Codde (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice to see HxH weekly (and with art better than usual). 

Well mostly talking like most chapters so I need a translation to understand. But from the looks of the violin guy (name escapes me at the moment), I'm sure the King said something not along the lines of caring for people, unless those weren't neccessarily tears of hapiness... either way his later actions seems to contradict that, though he seems to really be looking for a challenge and probably finds her quite interesting.... Really looking forward to the next chapter, seems like they might finally start the attack.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 27, 2006)

A translation I got from nexgear, done by OGmonk.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Page 1
King: Kukukuku kukukuku. I've taken lives without reason. Kuhkuh kukuku* Then... what power I possess!! I'll take the fragile and random powers of countless others, then crush and break them. That is... my strength.
Page 2
King: Violence is the strongest power in this world.
Page 3
Shau (Pufu): I am... a failure as a royal guard...
Nef (Pitoh): ? Why?
Shau: My rash and quick misinterpretation almost had me belittle the king. I thought perhaps the king was regreting his own actions... How stupid of me to think such things.
Mon (Yupih): You always read into things too deeply.
Shau: Yes, that's all there is to it...
Nef: Hmm, but it's true that since that girl came, the king has changed slightly(nya)
Shau: Yes, that is true...
Mon: Just kill the girl if she's in the way of the king.
Shau: Ahh... To think that I thought at the same level you do... (Sob).
Page 4
King: That's right. My strength alone is at the top of the world. The pathetic strengths of others when compared to mine are meaningless!! Just like dust on the road!! Komugi, it is the same for her as well. It's only Gunji...! A mere game played upon a board...!!
Page 5
King: If I only nudge her, she'll turn to a pile of flesh!! I can choose to end her life as I please. If I want to, I can do it right away (Crack). That's right,... what am I hesistating for? It was only a diversion to keep me occupied until the selection. The selection is tomorrow...! It's been enough. (Running sounds) I've had enough amusement. It's no longer has use...!!... I'll kill. Now (Wham)!!
Page 6
King: !!
Kom: ... ...
Page 7
Kom: Th... Thank you very much.
King: Why didn't you call for help?! Here, and over here!! You're covered in blood!! ...(Argh). What... What fragile creatures...!!
Kom: Ah... bo... Since it was early morning... I felt... I shouldn't bother...
Page 8
King: ...Nothing would be a bother.
(What am I...)
You are... an important guest.
(What am I saying?) (Didn't I just come in to kill her...?)
Kom: U u ueeeea
King: ?!
(Why cry?!... Why don't I kill?!)
Kom: Bime Zorry... 'gauze, 'gauze... Bive Nebber bin dreated zo nize 
King: (What?!)
Kom: A"A"A"~n
King: (Is this...?!)
Kom: A"A"A"
King:...
Page 9
King: What is this?! This creature...!! What... am I going to do with her...?!
Page 10
(Birds Chirping)
Kill: Let's do a final check. It's finally tonight. Until the day finishes at midnight... (pi) we have 19 hours. Gon and I will climb the great staircase upon entry and storm the king's chamber. Ikarugo, you go to the north east elevator to the basement and look for Palm. If you're successful, don't worry about us and escape.
Page 11
Kill: If the king and his royal guards are in the king's chamber, we go according to plan. The problem is, if they're not there.
Gon: Killua, you seem pretty intent on that.
Ikar: What's the percentage we're talking about here?
Kill: Well,... I think it's something that doesn't happen often. However, those incidents do occur somewhat frequently.
Ikar: You're contradicting yourself.
Kill: You observe the opponent's pattern and decide "this is the day," right? If you think, "at that hours they will be there no matter what" and wait... Events that both sides didn't predict will occur on that day. In my previous job, it happened a lot. Something that almost never happens will sure enough, happen on that day. In my previous job, all I had to do was postpone until the next sure-fire opportunity... But this is different...!! We can't change the time, and once we start, we can't go back. A moment of unexpectedness will result in death.
Page 12
Kill: That's why we think now, about all of the possible situations. Even if they're not in the king's chamber, as long as they are in the palace, there's no problem... Pitoh's "en" covers an area well beyond the palace and the courtyard. Which means as soon as we enter and feel the incredibly strange aura, it means they're within the palace. After that, we just need to head in the towards the thickest part of that aura and they will be there in the center! The problem arises when we can't feel Pitoh's aura... meaning a situation in which they're not in the palace or if they're in the palace, but not using "en" for some reason.
Ikar: ? Is there such a situation that they're be in the palace, but won't have the "en" to protect the king?
Gon: It actually happened, when Novu-san entered the palace!
Ikar: Ohh
Page 13
Kill: Yes! That's the most unsettling. According to Koruto, the aura Novu saw was Pufu's aura. The royakl guards don't leave the king unattended, so it means Pitoh was in the palace as well. Then why did Pitoh withdraw her dolls and "en" and let Pufu manage the security, allowing Novu to succeed?... I think it has something to do with Pitoh's ability.
Gon: Let's ask Koruto that.
Kill: Yeah
Kor: Most likely, Pitoh was healing somebody at that time.
Kill: Healing?
Kor: I told you before that Pitoh was the one who restored Kaito. When I think of it now, I think Pitoh didn't use "en" during that time... Which means that restoration takes a great amount of concentration. So when using the restoration ability, "en" or the dolls can't be used.
Page 14
Kill: Now it makes sense. That time somebody... probably the king or another guard was injured, and Pitoh withdrew "en" and the dolls for the healing!
Ikar: Yeah... but who could injure them? Those... monsters.
Gon/Kill: That's true...
Kill: Did they fight amongst themselves?...
Gon: Maybe the king hurt one of the royal guards?
Ikar: No... It's still impossible
Gon: ?
Ikar: There is no way that Pitoh would increase the danger of the king by retracting "en" to heal somebody else!! I can assure you of that.
Kill: ...Which means that the injured one was
Gon: The king himself...!
Mor: I see, it does make sense, but the part that's hardest to explain is "then who hurt the king?"
Gon: ...
Mor: There's no way the royal guards would, but the rest of them couldn't even scratch the king.
Gon: Yeah, so our conclusion is...
Page 15
Mor: The king himself?! What kind of situation is that?!
Gon: We don't know that either, but that's how it must be.
Mor: It's true... that I just rejoiced at the fortune and didn't think too far about it. That chance could only have come about if something like that had occured...! Is something becoming twisted over there...? (Howling wind). Not good. I'm beginning to feel that something is going to happen too...


----------



## Midus (Jan 29, 2006)

Am I the only one that noticed the jelly bean sized baby of the queen has now grown to the size of a small child. Seems to be growing at a very fast rate. Could actually help in the final fight IMO.



Well if that is the child that he held in his hands and promised to take care of. 

BTW, I'm starting to hate how much the king looks like cell... :<


----------



## pakku (Jan 29, 2006)

Damn, I'm glad you pointed that out or I'd have missed it. Interesting... there's no way his super growth will go unused in the story.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 29, 2006)

i really just want the fighting to start soon. seems like it is taking forever.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 30, 2006)

Í'm not too sure about the kid. It looked so small at birth while Meruem was capable and powerfull from birth.


----------



## Codde (Feb 3, 2006)

Link removed

Well seems like the sorting is beginning and Novu is back and with light hair.... was he really that scared? ... .... ...


----------



## Nakor (Feb 3, 2006)

^^ is that the raw?


----------



## Codde (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah the 259 raw.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow thx..so the break is over??? Can't wait for the new ova also^^


----------



## felippe (Feb 3, 2006)

New ova?!!

what are you talking about??
Where did you see that?


----------



## Nakor (Feb 3, 2006)

yea where did you hear about a new ova?


----------



## pakku (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't think he's saying it has been announced, but rather that he's looking forward to the inevitable day that we _do_ see an NGL OVA.

That, or he's been smokin' the reefer.


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 3, 2006)

cool chapter but is it just me or did 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 novu's hair turn white?,its like that in several frames. Did the encounter with the ants do that to him? Afterall it made his partner crazy and not even the old mans en could do that.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 5, 2006)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> cool chapter but is it just me or did
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



yea it did. maybe the stress of seeing pitous en did it for him and made him age 30 years. i really hope something happens soon. while i wil keep reading, all these chapters before the selection havent' been that entertaining.


----------



## felippe (Feb 10, 2006)

I can't believe another break, what's wrong with togashi anyway?!


----------



## pakku (Feb 10, 2006)

Nobody knows, it never says. It had better be damn near killing him, otherwise there's no fucking way I'll ever forgive him for stopping here. Everybody's just thinking to themselves, there's very little real dialogue this chapter ( 2 pages)... it's the calm before the storm, everybody is thinking about how badly they'lll rape the enemy.

The art hasn't been that far from tankoubon quality... what a faker.


----------



## Codde (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow... another break...


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Feb 13, 2006)

Where's the translation?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2006)

HxH is pretty good at the beginning but it goes downhill after the Genei Ryodan arc. Now I don't even understand what it is trying to say and the drawings are also terrible:S


----------



## babsai (Mar 1, 2006)

*sigh*

why sooo long?? Mr. Togashi!  stop the breaks please! i wanna hear your story!!!...


----------



## zizou (Mar 27, 2006)

Hm... Currently the manga is stopped? damn it... I'm just at the vol 23 yet think I gonna read more slowly by now =P

When it comes back?


----------



## SaiST (Mar 27, 2006)

Next month.


----------



## zizou (Mar 27, 2006)

Hm... nice, not so long. thx


----------



## SaiST (Mar 31, 2006)

Indefinate hiatus?...

INDEFINATE HIATUS?!...

​
This better be some kind of sick April Fool's Joke, or my weekend will be ruined. My *favorite* SJ manga... ;_;


----------



## pakku (Mar 31, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Indefinate hiatus?...
> 
> INDEFINATE HIATUS?!...
> 
> ...



Wait... what?


----------



## Codde (Mar 31, 2006)

Was this announced in the Weekly Shounen Jump?


----------



## SaiST (Mar 31, 2006)

.

_Pleeeeaaaaase_  let this be a joke, please let this be a joke, please let this be a joke, please let this be a joke please let this be a joke, please let this b...


----------



## k1nj3 (Apr 1, 2006)

looks like bullshit to me


----------



## Tiesto422 (Apr 1, 2006)

"Umm.....I felt that my three years' imprisonment turned into life imprisonment."

i lol'd @ that, but i feel for him


----------



## gnutte (Apr 1, 2006)

Argh! Hope it's a joke..


----------



## Freija (Apr 1, 2006)

SERIOUSLY they ought to kick togashi soon if he doesn't do his job, how many months has he skipped now really,......


----------



## Inactive Kurosaki Ichigo (Apr 3, 2006)

I heard he had cancer...


----------



## Freija (Apr 4, 2006)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:
			
		

> I heard he had cancer...


and i say he's faking it


----------



## lekki (Apr 4, 2006)

It really wouldn't sit well with me if the best story out there(You heard me right, THE BEST STORY!) was incompleted on account of a lazy author.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 4, 2006)

lekki said:
			
		

> the best story out there(You heard me right, THE BEST STORY!)




It pains me when I tell people that they can find everything they think Naruto lacks in terms of story/fights in HxH, and they disregard it because of the art or some such mess.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 4, 2006)

I have to agree, HxH has the potential to be the best manga out currently, just all the breaks, and everything make it hard on the fans though Im sure itd be even harder to be in togashi's shoes with the exception of having his lovely wife.

I wish he could have written it all before his hand disease. Hopefully he doesnt rush it like YYH after the Sensui arc either.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 4, 2006)

Hand disease? Wha? His illness was actually disclosed?


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 4, 2006)

yeah Im pretty sure theyve discussed it at  before on the boards. I think they even showed a picture of someone with a similar ailment and his hand was all inflated and scary looking. I think it flares up from time to time and give him significant difficulty in writing. Thats why his drawings look so awful some weeks, and so great others.


----------



## lekki (Apr 4, 2006)

Dude, he should amputate and get a cyborg hand like they sometimes give cops or do the whole Steven Hawkings thing.
They probably have a contraption that converts thoughts to images by now


----------



## SaiST (Apr 4, 2006)

He needs to hire some fucking *assistants!*

I still do not understand why he is against that. Editors, I can see that, as I'm sure he doesn't want his story fucked with like with YuYu. Do art assistants have any say in how Togashi's story is done? I r baffled.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 4, 2006)

Is Greed Island in the manga? If it is then what chapter?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 4, 2006)

GI arc starts in Chapter 126.

But the York Shin part is really a part of that arc. You should just start from there(Chapter 64).


----------



## Ziko (Apr 4, 2006)

Is there any place i can read this online?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 4, 2006)

Total Pokemon


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow I never knew what specifically was wrong with Togashi but now that I know I will show a bit more sympathy when it comes to art quality in his releases... 

Im still impatient for the next chapters though I totally agree with what has been said about the story telling in HxH and some of the action sequences to me it has alot more to offer than other shonen series. If anyone is interested I made a HxH fanclub in the non-naruto fc's section im gonna make some good banners and stuff try and draw some attention to this series.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 4, 2006)

I rather see him resting for half year and then continuing it then being half sick the rest of his life. Give the guy a break, by stressing him you'll only get him killed.


----------



## Tiesto422 (Apr 4, 2006)

"It pains me when I tell people that they can find everything they think Naruto lacks in terms of story/fights in HxH, and they disregard it because of the art or some such mess."

yeah its really a shame


----------



## Ziko (Apr 5, 2006)

And what volum is Greed Island on?


----------



## SaiST (Apr 5, 2006)

Volume 13.


----------



## lekki (Apr 6, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> I rather see him resting for half year and then continuing it then being half sick the rest of his life. Give the guy a break, by stressing him you'll only get him killed.


I'd think the guy would want to stress himself to the max, leave one kickass manga in his life and then die knowing that he finished the best shounen manga I have ever read. 

He'll have an awesome legacy and fans will remember him for his guts aswell.

Although I doubt the guy is gonna die from a bum-hand.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 6, 2006)

I dont think his art work is that bad, just diffrent, though it slipped due 186 i think but that is down to illness.

Anyway, my main point was i read up to chapter 260 now, is that where it is left at for the time being?


----------



## Crowe (Apr 6, 2006)

lekki said:
			
		

> Although I doubt the guy is gonna die from a bum-hand.


Is it really a bum hand? Cause I keep hearing different diseases etc.


----------



## k1nj3 (Apr 6, 2006)

i heard he had cancer


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 6, 2006)

I bought the first two volumes, I would like to have a link to where I can get manga volumes for Hunter x Hunter?  Thanks.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 6, 2006)

Here     :


			
				Sai said:
			
		

> Total Pokemon


----------



## Comoesa (Apr 6, 2006)

anyone know where i can read the manga online like bleach exile or naruto gruops and not have tosave to a disk?


----------



## Crowe (Apr 6, 2006)

[yesy]​_Soul​_Link​_-​_01​_[BF581AF7].avi

Fanclub Issues Thread <- Tho only the first 10 volumes.


----------



## pakku (Apr 6, 2006)

The fact that there have been so many different rumors of exactly what's wrong with Togashi makes me think that his exact illness was never publicly stated.

I could be totally wrong though. I would just assume with all these "I hear Togashi has disease x" posts on message boards, somebody fluent in Japanese would eventually correct us if he/she knew what it was.


----------



## Tiesto422 (Apr 7, 2006)

yeah i don't think anyone knows for sure.


----------



## Advent Children (Apr 8, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> i heard he had cancer


 Let's hope it's not that... but it still sucks... Togashi is my favorite mangaka, 'cause not only of HxH nut also YYH, and if he had to stop xH permanently in the middle of the arc... damn...


----------



## zizou (Apr 8, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> i heard he had cancer


liar!!


----------



## Tiesto422 (Apr 9, 2006)

thats one badass sig you got there niabingi


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 9, 2006)

Man, with such long down periods I keep forgetting what a awesome manga HxH really was (plus the fact that the NGL arc isnt as great as the rest of the manga IMO). I really hope Togashi gets better, at this rate I can really see him just rushing the rest of this arc and then end it at that without concludeing the over all plot of the manga. I really hope this isnt the case though, HxH is the best Shounen manga Ive read since Flame of Recca and while I still think Flame of Recca is the best, HxH comes in at a close second. I really want to get to read the end of such a great story.


----------



## Codde (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah, 260 is the latest chapter.


I don't think "NGL arc isn't as great as the rest of the manga" I personally like it a lot better than Greed Island and some parts of the Hunter exam. Parts of the beginning wasn't too great, but it slowly got better for me.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm glad my standards are lower than all of yours. I have pretty much enjoyed the whole thing so far!


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Apr 9, 2006)

Code said:
			
		

> I don't think "NGL arc isn't as great as the rest of the manga" I personally like it a lot better than Greed Island and some parts of the Hunter exam. Parts of the beginning wasn't too great, but it slowly got better for me.



Idk, I just think the basic plot of this arc is kinda lacking and dosnt have much to do with the central plot. Plus I am extremely annoyed by the "ants". I hate bad guys that come out of no where, no training, no nothing, but then just appear and are more powerful then everyone. These ants were just born from eating some humans and a third rate nen user or two and they have the power to compeltely destroy something like Kaito  Just dosnt add up to me. Same reason why the android and cell saga bugged me so much in DBZ.

Then throw in the fact that the art has been lacking severly in this arc and that makes find it less enjoyable then previous arcs. Dont get me wrong, I still enjoy it and its a great manga, just not as great as it used to be to me.


----------



## Codde (Apr 9, 2006)

It doesn't have much to do with the central plot? That would be Greed Island. This arc actually involves hunters, we actually see hunters doing thier duty and we even learn about some internal strife within the hunter organization. 

About blaming how bad an arc is based on the art... Well as I always say with anyone who mentions that, there's such thing as a graphic novel / volume /  tankobon release, volume 23 just came out a few weeks ago, and it's just a matter of time before Nexgear scanslates it. The gap between that and the current chapter release is only about 10 or so chapters. 

Though I admit that the ants did come out of nowhere in terms of not being mentioned before,though the creatures were weak in the first place, I haven't read the beginning in a while, but they'd have to actual capture the nen user using their own strength before even attaining nen. They aren't neccessarily  regular "ants." Gon and Killua were merely touched and had their nen release. Though on the other hand, the Royal Gaurds are incredibly strong without an incredible amount of training, but not every creature is equal fighting-wise. Though Gon and Killua  didn't exactly train a lot more than hunters they are stronger than. 

Well not really arguing at all, just stating my opinion on those matters. Though the concept of the Chimera Ants, while could've been a lot better had it been something different (though it does show another aspect of the Hunter x Hunter world), it doesn't bother me enough to dislike the arc.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2006)

^^^ yeh that somewhat bugged me when i found out that the ants could pwn the likes of hisoka, and the rydon, and that old guy. I get the feeling he will die and the king could probably redeem himself in someways.

I mean that girl that schools his ass with the game, he was going to kill her, then he saw her vurnerable and changed his mind, confortating her.

(sorry my spellings a bit off)


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 10, 2006)

Tiesto422 said:
			
		

> thats one badass sig you got there niabingi



  Thanks!


In regards to all this NGL talk I dont think its that much of a weak arc, greed island and this whole ant saga are both quite a bit detached from the central story or themes but I think this is done for a very good reason. Namely, allowing Gon and Killua to gain strength and experience, unlike series like Bleach where the lead gets very strong very quickly or Naruto where they go away to train and we dont really see it. Togashi decided to make every growth in strength we see in Gon and Killua evidenced by something, they have gained soo much from playing the greed island game and fighting the ants. They may be able to win fights with older and more experienced nen users now!


----------



## zizou (Apr 10, 2006)

NGL is becoming a really great arc since we are seeing a bit of Ryodan and knowing more about Hunter organization. Btw, I agree with Code, I didn't like so much of Greed Island arc, actually it was boring. Both arcs lack Leorio and Kurapica, I miss them. =|


----------



## Solar old (Apr 11, 2006)

This arc seems to be going forever. I'm really amazed at how drawn out it has become. Has anyone already made the obvious comparison between the king and Cell from DBZ? THe designs are pretty much idnetical. It's kinda sad.

Was the second "queen" that the Ryodan killed, the tiny infant insect that was saved from innards of the first queen as she was dying? It wasn't spelled out explicitly, so I was trying to connect the dots.

The one thing I find terribly annoying about this series is how technical the mangaka gets when he's doing the training sessions for Gon and Killua. Isn't pretty lame that everything comes down to an absolute mathematical equation? I liked the vagueness of the power levels in manga/animes like DBZ and Bleach. The way he confines the characters and their abilities gives me an almost clostrophobic feeling as I read the manga. Oh well.


----------



## zizou (Apr 12, 2006)

SOLARLORD said:
			
		

> This arc seems to be going forever. I'm really amazed at how drawn out it has become. Has anyone already made the obvious comparison between the king and Cell from DBZ? THe designs are pretty much idnetical. It's kinda sad.


Oh shit! yeah, I haven't noticed it!  



			
				SOLARLORD said:
			
		

> The one thing I find terribly annoying about this series is how technical the mangaka gets when he's doing the training sessions for Gon and Killua. Isn't pretty lame that everything comes down to an absolute mathematical equation?


The one problem is that happens all the time, sometimes it's pretty boring indeed.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 26, 2006)

Ehh i have only seen the Anime and i think the Greed Island ending sucked so i would like to read the manga but first i have some questions about whats happened:

1. Have Gon fought against Hisoka again?
2. How is Kurapica,is anyone of The Spiders dead? (exept the ones you see dying in the anime)
3. What has happened to Killua?

(sorry the bad spelling...)


----------



## SaiST (Apr 26, 2006)

Ziko said:
			
		

> 1. Have Gon fought against Hisoka again?


Nope.



> _2. How is Kurapica_


Neither he, or Leorio have made an appearance since the end of the York Shin arc. They've been MIA for a *long* ass time.



> _is anyone of The Spiders dead? (exept the ones you see dying in the anime)_


Nope. They're all alive and well for the time being.



> _3. What has happened to Killua?_


He's still chillin' with Gon.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 29, 2006)

Ziko said:
			
		

> Ehh i have only seen the Anime and i think the Greed Island ending sucked so i would like to read the manga but first i have some questions about whats happened:
> 
> 1. Have Gon fought against Hisoka again?
> 2. How is Kurapica,is anyone of The Spiders dead? (exept the ones you see dying in the anime)
> ...



Really there ha been minimal story line progression in the ant arc all that has happened which is vaguely story related is the growth of Gon and Killua in their nen use and abilities.


----------



## cygnus (May 2, 2006)

I haven't enjoyed this arc really in terms of the actual story...because well...it's completely random. And it appears that the author copy/pasted drawings of Cell. The higher level nen-battles are getting kind of rediculous too. Dammit I want to see Jin/Gin/Ging fight someone.


----------



## cape (May 7, 2006)

every how much does the manga/new chapter come out?


----------



## Freija (May 7, 2006)

cape said:
			
		

> every how much does the manga/new chapter come out?


random, the manga-ka has been sick for years, but he releases a few chaps once in awhile.


----------



## Carthage (May 7, 2006)

Sorry if this has already been answered before but...
Can someone point me to the manga chapter that picks up after the Greed Island Final OVA?
Thanks ^^


----------



## Codde (May 7, 2006)

Chapter 185 I think.


----------



## Carthage (May 7, 2006)

Ooh thanks. =D


----------



## SaiST (May 10, 2006)

Tsubasa: RESERVoir CHRoNiCLE Volume 13 chapters 94+95


----------



## Nakor (May 10, 2006)

how long has the wait been for 261. its been so long i can't remember


----------



## s_n_i_p_e_r_01 (May 10, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> *Trick 127 RAW*




thank you very much!!!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 18, 2006)

I just read the first two volumes last night, thanks to Sai and his uploads.  I must admit that Hunter x Hunter is an amazing work and truly deserves to be consider equals/possibly better than Naruto, Bleach and maybe One Piece.  The intro was great and the beginning of the Hunter Exams are awesome seeing all the people and there powers.

My favorite characters are Gon, Killua, Leorio, and Hisoka.  I like Hisoka since he is insane and just slices people up with no worry.  Gon, since he is the main character and I like his outgoing attitude.  Leoria, he is there since he is funny.  Killua, probably my favorite of them all, I loved when he lost from getting the ball from the old guy and sliced up those to people saying "I could've killed you old man, if I wanted to."


----------



## Niabingi (May 18, 2006)

Trust me that the series gets better! But im glad you are enjoying it


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 18, 2006)

I've read like 6-7 volumes of the story, but I stopped reading..

.. heh, that reminds me - I'm gonna read more soon. Killua & Gon ftw, I don't like Leorio or Kurapika that much, but the juggler-alike villain pwns. Big time.

=O


----------



## Mori` (May 19, 2006)

whew read all of whats been released/scanned in the last 3 days 

really enjoying it so far, the storyline is cool and the art is nice, some really great panels (helped by the fact that limb severages and beheadings seem to be popular =p). I like the way everythings linking up together whilst not getting remotely stale and even when an arc might seem like it doesn't connect that much to the overall storyline it always does link up come the end (so i have faith in the current one) and we always get nice development of the characters.

~happy mori


----------



## zizou (May 19, 2006)

I want more chapters


----------



## Solar old (May 19, 2006)

Me too. I'm really eager to see the king storyline resolved. I'd guess there's still another 40 chapters of it to go, unfortunately. Art's gotten a bit messy of late, but I can handle that since the creator has some kind of serious illness. I think I read that somewhere, at least.

I wonder if the chairman of the hunter organization is going to be able to take on the king after his training? he already admitted that one of the guards was stronger than him. I'm just really eager to see these fights get started. MOre Gon! more Killua!

Hey Sai - that link for chapter 261 is a goof-off chapter, not the real one, right? Cause that was one zany, confusing chapter, that had nothing to do with anything. Bishiest Bishi? sheesh.

Although it would be nice to see the spider organization back in the storyline - they were for a brief time, but seem to have fallen out of it. ONe of them could definitely take on the king is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Danchou (May 19, 2006)

SOLARLORD said:
			
		

> Me too. I'm really eager to see the king storyline resolved. I'd guess there's still another 40 chapters of it to go, unfortunately. Art's gotten a bit messy of late, but I can handle that since the creator has some kind of serious illness. I think I read that somewhere, at least.
> 
> I wonder if the chairman of the hunter organization is going to be able to take on the king after his training? he already admitted that one of the guards was stronger than him. I'm just really eager to see these fights get started. MOre Gon! more Killua!
> 
> ...


- The mangaka redoes his work in the volume releases. They are much better drawed than the SJ scans. 

- I assume the chairman is going to win his fight with Meruem. He probably has one of the greatest nenablity's out there, since he is the hunter orginizations chariman. And he has experience, something the King lacks. In brute strength I'm sure he isn't all that far behind the Royal Guards and the King. He did hold back and is known to be quite devious. 

- Yes, 261 was a joke chapter. The chapter recycled bits and pieces from older chapters. 

- We saw a glimpse of the Genei Ryodan, but that wasn't near enough. I just hope this arc will end soon, so we can get back to the Spider, Kurapica, Leorio, Hisoka etc. And yes, I'm sure at least Kuroro would have a more than decent chance at defeating Meruem.


----------



## Solar old (May 20, 2006)

Kurapica said:
			
		

> - The mangaka redoes his work in the volume releases. They are much better drawed than the SJ scans.
> 
> - I assume the chairman is going to win his fight with Meruem. He probably has one of the greatest nenablity's out there, since he is the hunter orginizations chariman. And he has experience, something the King lacks. In brute strength I'm sure he isn't all that far behind the Royal Guards and the King. He did hold back and is known to be quite devious.
> 
> ...




Kuri- thanks for reading my post, and more importantly, using all the proper terminology/name references in your reply. I obviously suck at doing that. I remember faces well, just not names for some reason. SO anyway, you basically metioned everyone in the series worth mentioning which is cool, cause now I have this post as a reference next time I think to myself "what was that guy's name again"?

One more thing - as far as you know, are there any websites out there that have character/ability breakdowns for HxH? Maybe even plot summaries? This a pretty long-running series, and it would be cool to refresh my memory on the story lines I read ages ago.


----------



## Danchou (May 20, 2006)

SOLARLORD said:
			
		

> One more thing - as far as you know, are there any websites out there that have character/ability breakdowns for HxH? Maybe even plot summaries? This a pretty long-running series, and it would be cool to refresh my memory on the story lines I read ages ago.


I think this site is one of the best hxh-sites out there. It has much factual info, it's up to date and has a nice, clean lay-out. Have fun.


----------



## mow (May 26, 2006)

I've read up to volume 5 now, and Im loving every moment of this. Even though I'm still early in the manga it has a very interesting pace and the character's chemistry is extremely enjoyable. I cant wait to read more


----------



## Niabingi (May 27, 2006)

Yay im glad your loving it Moe, my heart warms every time a new HxH reader is born!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 27, 2006)

^ True.
But,
my heart needs some new chapter as well. 
I wonder if Togashi has recovered from hsi sickness, and or if he's going to continue H x H?


----------



## zizou (May 27, 2006)

Shika said:
			
		

> ^ True.


true as well...


----------



## Kusajishi (May 27, 2006)

You guys know if there will be one more OVA on this serie soon?


----------



## zizou (May 27, 2006)

I guess there's no info about it


----------



## Nuriel (May 30, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested I made a HxH fanclub in the non-naruto fc's section im gonna make some good banners and stuff try and draw some attention to this series.



I went to find this fc to join, but I didn't see it listed.  I did a search too, and couldn't find it.  Could you post a link maybe?  I seem to be missing it somewhere.


----------



## mushi (Jun 2, 2006)

Erm, anyone give me any download links to where i can keep up to date?


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 2, 2006)

I believe there are links to Hunter x Hunter manga over on Effects of nexium, but it seems the site is having a few technical difficulties at the moment.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 2, 2006)

For those that were interested: the Hunter x Hunter Fanclub is here


----------



## SaiST (Jun 2, 2006)

Voiea isn't my site, it belongs to a friend. I'm just helping him manage things.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the link to the fc.  I'm not sure why I couldn't find it....


----------



## mushi (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks  ...


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 3, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Voiea isn't my site, it belongs to a friend. I'm just helping him manage things.



It isn't?  Didn't know that since a lot of people act like its your site.  Sorry about that.  

I just finished Volume 6 and 7-- Hunter x Hunter is officially awesome.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah, I really like it too.  I didn't read it when it originally came out, so I am catching up now.


----------



## Kuki (Jun 4, 2006)

I haven't read the manga but i finished the anime


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 4, 2006)

Uchiha Kuki said:
			
		

> I haven't read the manga but i finished the anime



Well...if you want the manga...

Link removed


----------



## Plot-no-jutsu (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi, new HxH reader here. 

Does anyone know how many available volumes are out in the US? I saw up to volume 8 at Borders but that's it.

Any site info about the US version releases would be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Codde (Jun 6, 2006)

You can find the release info from Viz's website here Pee Wee's Playhouse

Only up to 8 volumes is out, volume 9 won't be out till a month from now.


----------



## nigggs (Jun 8, 2006)

Someone pm me when 261 is out. thx.


----------



## phuongthao (Jun 8, 2006)

c261?  they hoaxed me, what a fool i was
i'm in fear that c261 will never come out ...


----------



## ecelipse (Jun 9, 2006)

this is one of the most fav manga i like


----------



## Supreme-Shinobi (Jun 10, 2006)

anyone have any idea when the manga is gonna start up again? its not bin updated in about 3 months. was wondering if the mangaka has finished or is ill or what, anyone know?


----------



## mushi (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure he is ill and the manga has been delayed till he is better. Not sure though


----------



## pakku (Jun 10, 2006)

IIRC it's on hiatus for an indefinite period of time due to his sickness.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 11, 2006)

Ahahaha.

Togashi doesn't care about yew~


----------



## zizou (Jun 11, 2006)

what a crap..  so he's just lazy >.<


----------



## Shiron (Jun 11, 2006)

Link removed
There you go.


----------



## nigggs (Jun 12, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Ahahaha.
> 
> Togashi doesn't care about yew~


Yoshihiro Togashi is a sommamabitch


----------



## Questess (Jun 12, 2006)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> Link removed
> There you go.



Ooh, tackar


----------



## SaiST (Jun 12, 2006)

nigggs said:
			
		

> Yoshihiro Togashi is a sommamabitch


Right?

Right. >_>

Seriously, that better be some angry fanboy's assumption. If Togashi's delayin' my favorite Shounen manga due to laziness, imma be pissed.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 12, 2006)

He's like the kid who pretends he's sick so he doesn't have to go to school. It all makes sense now.


----------



## ETA (Jun 12, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Ahahaha.
> 
> Togashi doesn't care about yew~


 
Broken arm/cancer/AIDS my ass... assuming that this is true, that is.

Question: Why do most of the sites still have that joke chapter of two hundred sixty-two up on them? Do they just not pay attention, or something?


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 13, 2006)

I dont think he would just stop for the sake of it, I mean who could be that callous and cruel? Its like biting the hand that feeds you since most fans are forgetting about this series.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 15, 2006)

That joke chapter was funny as hell and made me


----------



## Chunkyhunks (Jun 16, 2006)

Are there any major differences between the manga and the anime?  Ive been watching the anime, and its gradually been getting more and more disapointing(last third of TV series or so to first couple eps of greed island).  I get the feeling that its all been created by a filler team, and a lot of fights were avoided out of sheer laziness from the author.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 16, 2006)

i dont watch the anime. so...


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jun 16, 2006)

Meh. I'd like a decent chapter than a half-baked one. ;/


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 16, 2006)

Farom said:
			
		

> Are there any major differences between the manga and the anime?  Ive been watching the anime, and its gradually been getting more and more disapointing(last third of TV series or so to first couple eps of greed island).  I get the feeling that its all been created by a filler team, and a lot of fights were avoided out of sheer laziness from the author.



No not much filler but some people find the whole York Shin arc not so enjoyable because it deviates so much from the initial pace and is more about mood and feeling plus its dark and emotional and unlike the more jovial start or infact the more jovial nature of other shonen series. That is also the reason why many people especially enjoy the york shin arc (including me) its really less about fights and when they do appear they are good.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 17, 2006)

This is only time I ever enjoyed a anime more than the manga. There still both good storywise. Same story, but the art style is just unenthusiastic and sloppy in the manga. 

I will just wait for more OVAs to be released whenever.


----------



## cygnus (Jun 21, 2006)

I know that the mangaka was taking a 3 month break or something like that but when is the next chapter "due" out.


----------



## ETA (Jun 22, 2006)

cygnus said:
			
		

> I know that the mangaka was taking a 3 month break or something like that but when is the next chapter "due" out.


 
"Three month break" hardly. _Hunter X Hunter_ is on an indefinite haitus until noted otherwise. Togashi is taking a vacation of sorts, and until information about him putting out more chapters comes around, nobody knows when chapter two hundred sixty-one is going to be put out.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 22, 2006)

My worst fear is that he won't go back to it.  I think I may be rushing things there, but I have seen it happen too many times.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 24, 2006)

My fear is not so much that he wont come back from this break, but that he will come back from this break and throw together some crappy, rushed ending to the series because he cant/dosnt want to continue it anymore. Im pretty sure he will atleast want to finish this arc since it is almost done, but after that I have my doubts.

I really hope Togashi is in it for the long haul. That and he should HIRE SOME ASSISTANTS ALREADY!!!! but maybe thats a seperate issue XD


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 24, 2006)

he could just make his wife or someone else draw it for him and just layout the story. wont be that hard.


----------



## Nuriel (Jun 24, 2006)

^^That is exactly what I think he should do as well.


----------



## cygnus (Jun 25, 2006)

I thought this latest arc was crap anyway. I mean COME ON, BUGS. Lead by *cough* Cell *Cough*.

It was so win before the bugs...I was hoping he would continue it though...


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 25, 2006)

cygnus said:
			
		

> I thought this latest arc was crap anyway. I mean COME ON, BUGS. Lead by *cough* Cell *Cough*.



Once you get used to the bugs it's not that bad, and the storyline is still tight enough to keep you waiting for the next chapter.


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 25, 2006)

What is the most impressive about this Arc is the growth of Killua and Gon, I cant wait to see what they will do with all their unlocked potential.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 25, 2006)

This latest arc is the best of the series. It's the most plot and character driven. King has to be the most complicated and interesting character in the series as well.

I don't see why Togashi won't finish this eventually. But regardless, it's extremely unprofessional what he's doing.


----------



## Frieza (Jun 25, 2006)

Isn't he also the guy that does D. Greyman. Not sure about that but i think so. I think he does not know what to do next and is taking a while to think/draw it out.

My mistake.. there not the same person.


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 25, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> I don't see why Togashi won't finish this eventually. But regardless, it's extremely unprofessional what he's doing.


Wasn't he so sick that he can't draw or something?, or am i confusing him with someone else?


----------



## cygnus (Jun 27, 2006)

KLoWn said:
			
		

> Wasn't he so sick that he can't draw or something?, or am i confusing him with someone else?



Sick is apparently another word for "LAZY". He is known in Japan for being one of, if not THE laziest mangaka.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 27, 2006)

OMG ...i finally decided to watch the anime....WTF Happened to the kastro fight.


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 27, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> he could just make his wife or someone else draw it for him and just layout the story. wont be that hard.



Well his wife Naoko Takeuchi is busy with her own manga that she's currently doing plus she's gotta take care of their child lol. So it may not be as easy as you say. Though she has helped him in the past as stated by Togashi in his manga.


----------



## Virtua_Fighter (Jun 27, 2006)

anybody here prefer HxH over Naruto and one piece???i havnt see one piece yet, but i prefer HxH over naruto


----------



## Danchou (Jun 27, 2006)

I sure do. But I have to admit that Naruto has a more consistent storyline and better character development.


----------



## cygnus (Jun 28, 2006)

I did until Cell came along


----------



## VyseTheNice (Jun 28, 2006)

cygnus said:
			
		

> Sick is apparently another word for "LAZY". He is known in Japan for being one of, if not THE laziest mangaka.



We are talking about Togashi-ism here, right? I've been waiting for ages..! It's the number before I'm forced to take a plane to Japan and kick some lazy ass!


----------



## Danchou (Jul 1, 2006)

Not really directly related to the manga but here are two cut scenes from the hxh-musical on youtube. It features the original voice-actors.

Dancing Hisoka with Kurapica, Leorio, Gon, Killua etc.
Hisoka vs. Zeno and Silva 

<3


----------



## Catterix (Jul 3, 2006)

I've just gotten into HunterXHunter... I didn't realise that this was the case with it. Its going to be years before we see any development of the story (Though, I'm still on 28 and loving it ) 

I knew it had been cut short, but I thought that it had been Kenshin-ised or something. Why can't he just... say what he wants to happen, write it down, and send it to the animators to make an anime ending instead. I know some people prefer the manga, but surely this means alot less work and we get the story still


----------



## Black Swan (Jul 3, 2006)

If your starting hxh manga stop because the wait and togashi work schedule will drive you crazy. Its been like 6 months and still no 261 , but once it does come out im definatly gonna read it, and read the next chapters, no matter how much i've come to dislike the mangaka. The story is just to good to resist.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 3, 2006)

Are there ever gonna be anime episodes after greed island?


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 6, 2006)

^^Thanks I will check it out.  I was curious about the musical anyway.


----------



## Sawako (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey, I just finished watching Hunter x Hunter and all of the OVAs, and I was wondering what chapter I should start off on to read the rest of the story from the Greed Island arc?

And I'll make sure to read it so slowly that maybe the next chapter will be out by the time I catch up. XP


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 17, 2006)

Yachiru said:
			
		

> Hey, I just finished watching Hunter x Hunter and all of the OVAs, and I was wondering what chapter I should start off on to read the rest of the story from the Greed Island arc?
> 
> And I'll make sure to read it so slowly that maybe the next chapter will be out by the time I catch up. XP



start with Chapter 185, the art may suck at first though coz the mangaka is a sickly person and I guess around that part he's sick, but it gets better again. 
Just in case you don't know where to get it: Total Pokemon 
chapter 185 is within volume 18. hope that helps


----------



## Sawako (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you! ^^ That helps me out, Bakakage.


----------



## Nuriel (Jul 19, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:
			
		

> Are there ever gonna be anime episodes after greed island?




Hopefully, later on down the line.  It's unfortunate that hxh manga is so up in the air right now.  I really would like the mangaka to get better so it can be finished.


----------



## floopyliangchu (Jul 23, 2006)

hey guys where do you dl the manga from

Total Pokemon  i've seen that link and used it, but net fucked up and i cant get there no more.

where else do you guys get it? btw im up to 256 theres more after that right?


----------



## WeAllEatFood (Aug 5, 2006)

has anyone find information on togashi sickness, is there way to find out whats wrong and when he can started hunter x hunter again?


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 5, 2006)

> has anyone find information on togashi sickness, is there way to find out whats wrong and when he can started hunter x hunter again?



Nobody knows what "sickness" he has or when he will start the manga up again.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 6, 2006)

I have tried to find more information on his sickness, but with no luck.  So, unforunately we are all in the same boat.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Aug 10, 2006)

Well i just finished 260 and now the wait for 161 begins.. ooohhhh the agony!!!!


----------



## Virtua_Fighter (Aug 20, 2006)

Link removed

you can download the entire musical via bitorrent here.  have fun


----------



## zizou (Aug 20, 2006)

no new chapters yet? >_>


----------



## gnutte (Aug 20, 2006)

Nope. Still on hiatus.


----------



## Freija (Aug 20, 2006)

still absent, sadly enough


----------



## zizou (Aug 20, 2006)

U_I_, why this gay name?


----------



## HXHFMP (Aug 22, 2006)

i believe togashi is an assassin. he's doing everything on purpose. how can someone make an anime this good and now he's just lazying around about not finishing it. i might need to go to japan and slap  him a little to get his ass moving.


----------



## isanon (Aug 24, 2006)

Diaketh said:
			
		

> 260 is in fact the latest chapter. It hasn't been cancelled but has been put on hold for now due to the author being sick. Much to the demise of every HxH fan...


acualy 261 is the latest and he isnt sick just lazy


----------



## SaiST (Aug 24, 2006)

261 is a joke chapter from the scanslators, guys(notice the "[jK]"). 260 is really the latest.

And no, hussamb, the manga has yet to end. Togashi has expressed his desire to continue on with HxH in his blog. It's just a matter of... When?... *When*, God damn it?!


----------



## Segan (Aug 24, 2006)

But I wonder why there's no satisfying explanation why Togashi didn't draw for so long...

I mean, does he have some serious illness or doesn't he want to work on HxH anymore or something else?


----------



## coriander (Aug 24, 2006)

hxh used to be my favorite before Naruto came. and then bleach came. and then i just discovered lately one piece... they're too addictive, yes.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 24, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> 261 is a joke chapter from the scanslators, guys(notice the "[jK]"). 260 is really the latest.
> 
> And no, hussamb, the manga has yet to end. Togashi has expressed his desire to continue on with HxH in his blog. It's just a matter of... When?... *When*, God damn it?!



I hear you. It sucks that he had to stop at such a critical moment too. I need to see what's gonna frikkin happen!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 28, 2006)

I just had to bring this topic back alive since this is one of the best mangaka's I have ever read. I'mm currently on Volume 23. And was wondering, does Hisoka or Kuroro ever appear in the Ant Arc? If so what volume?


----------



## HXHFMP (Oct 28, 2006)

Siru said:


> I just had to bring this topic back alive since this is one of the best mangaka's I have ever read. I'mm currently on Volume 23. And was wondering, does Hisoka or Kuroro ever appear in the Ant Arc? If so what volume?



Well Hunter x hunter is dead for now and it's been that way since April and i don't think the mangakan will resume this story anytime soon now or just never. And for your question about the Ant arc, The Ryodan appears in this arc but not hisoka and kurroro.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 28, 2006)

HXHFMP said:


> Well Hunter x hunter is dead for now and it's been that way since April and i don't think the mangakan will resume this story anytime soon now or just never. And for your question about the Ant arc, The Ryodan appears in this arc but not hisoka and kurroro.



I doubt its done forver because its likely that Togashi has taught his wife, how to work with HxH.  Togashi can finish the plot and his wife, creator of Sailor Moon can help mimic the drawings and do well with the speaking.


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 28, 2006)

I hope you are correct.  I would really like for the hxh manga to continue, or at the very least the anime.  It would be okay if it was at least at a good stopping point. But, this is as unresolved as it gets.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 29, 2006)

isanon said:


> acualy 261 is the latest and he isnt sick just lazy



Lol! Are you joking? Or do you just not know? The Mangaka, last time I heard, was terminally, ie. going to die.

Do you honestly think someone stays "sick" (or even lazy) for 5 years. There's no point in him being lazy about it - he won't get paid, it'd be a stupid thing to do, not to write anymore for pure luxury's sake. It was clear with periods of YuYu Hakusho that he was off and on again, being very ill. And with HXH, a large part of the Greed Island arc become very talky because he felt too ill to do all the work that was required for an action scene in a manga.

So long as he's Ok with it, I guess it doesn't matter if his wife continues the story, but in many ways, isn't it just kind of sick? For the sake of a TV show, many fans of HXH have actually been asking his wife to continue the manga after his death. For a STORY!! It kind makes me shudder really to think that so many "fans" are willing to be that insensitive, to not only the wife, but also the Mangaka himself ("Oh, its ok, he can be replaced - so long as I get my Hunter X Hunter"). But it seems he's fond of the idea lol, and as the people above me said, if he plans out the story's developments towards the end, and she mimick's his art work and creates a pastiche of his writing/conversation style, then it'd be kind of cool.

Oh, and is there enough so far ar of Ant Arc for another OVA to be released? I was actualylly, 5 mins ago, watching the 7th ep of the Greed Island Arc (Still making my way through the story). And sorry if this is asking for alot of info, but is the Ant Arc good? I had the end of the Greed Island arc spoiled for me by someone's AMV (Grrr ) so I'm curious about it. Thanks


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Lol! Are you joking? Or do you just not know? The Mangaka, last time I heard, was terminally, ie. going to die.



Where did you find this information?  I'm just curious, everytime I try to find info on his condition I come up empty-handed.  Last I looked they said that he could have anything from a cold to cancer.  That the information just wasn't available.  I always been curious what exactly was going on, but I could never find any info.....


----------



## Catterix (Oct 29, 2006)

Nuriel said:


> Where did you find this information?  I'm just curious, everytime I try to find info on his condition I come up empty-handed.  Last I looked they said that he could have anything from a cold to cancer.  That the information just wasn't available.  I always been curious what exactly was going on, but I could never find any info.....



I gathered the information froma  number of different sites and pieced it together, which of course could make it all rumours. All I know is that fans have been asking if his wife will take it on after he dies and that was enough to make me stop reading LOL.

Sorry, I'll try and find a link to the info


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks.  Its news to me that his illness is bad enough that he might die.  That is very sad to hear.  I don't think I can remember something like this happening with anything else I read.


----------



## isanon (Oct 29, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Lol! Are you joking? Or do you just not know? The Mangaka, last time I heard, was terminally, ie. going to die.
> 
> Do you honestly think someone stays "sick" (or even lazy) for 5 years. There's no point in him being lazy about it - he won't get paid, it'd be a stupid thing to do, not to write anymore for pure luxury's sake. It was clear with periods of YuYu Hakusho that he was off and on again, being very ill. And with HXH, a large part of the Greed Island arc become very talky because he felt too ill to do all the work that was required for an action scene in a manga.
> 
> ...



i guess im ignorant because i had no idea about that


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 29, 2006)

Nobody has a real idea on wtf is up with Togashi. Everything is basically internet rumors and he could be just lazy as Hell (Which he has a reputation for) or about to die. It's somewhere between that.


----------



## HXHFMP (Oct 29, 2006)

Catterix said:


> Lol! Are you joking? Or do you just not know? The Mangaka, last time I heard, was terminally, ie. going to die.
> 
> 
> So long as he's Ok with it, I guess it doesn't matter if his wife continues the story, but in many ways, isn't it just kind of sick? For the sake of a TV show, many fans of HXH have actually been asking his wife to continue the manga after his death. For a STORY!! It kind makes me shudder really to think that so many "fans" are willing to be that insensitive, to not only the wife, but also the Mangaka himself ("Oh, its ok, he can be replaced - so long as I get my Hunter X Hunter"). But it seems he's fond of the idea lol, and as the people above me said, if he plans out the story's developments towards the end, and she mimick's his art work and creates a pastiche of his writing/conversation style, then it'd be kind of cool.



You know when you say it that way, it makes me feel very little and shit for calling him lazy. 




> Oh, and is there enough so far ar of Ant Arc for another OVA to be released? I was actualylly, 5 mins ago, watching the 7th ep of the Greed Island Arc (Still making my way through the story). And sorry if this is asking for alot of info, but is the Ant Arc good? I had the end of the Greed Island arc spoiled for me by someone's AMV (Grrr ) so I'm curious about it. Thanks



I think there could be at least like 6 chapters away to really complete this Arc and I believe that's enough to make another OVA. The chimera ant arc ins't at the level of the Yorkshin but i think it's still good. Besides What i like about this arc it's that KIllua gets more Highlight on this one.


----------



## VyseTheNice (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't really trust stuff I read about the mangaka from forums, which is where most of the "on the verge of death"-rumourssurfaced. I will believe what I read on AN or the official HXH-site about what Togashi's condition is (or isn't). Running around insisting on him being lazy or terminally ill is just cruel since we don't really know what his condition is. He can have a personal reason for why he doesn't update the manga, but that's all up to him. I won't force him to draw when he doesn't feel like it- better no manga than a rushed manga!

When, and I do believe he will, he continues the manga, it will be because he has enough energy and ideas to continue making Hunter X Hunter one of the greatest Shonen-manga we can get our filthy hands on. So I won't believe any rumours of people dying when there's absolutely no hard facts to back up such garbage, and you shouldn't believe it either. But then again, it's all up to yourself to decide if you believe such rumours, or discard them as such.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 29, 2006)

I like the Ant Arc, I don't know why a lot of people don't like it that much. I think it's on Par with the Ryodan Arc at the least. Nothing can be worse than Greed Island >.>.
The Hunter arc was the best though.


----------



## Freija (Oct 30, 2006)

personally, Ant Arc is best arc


----------



## mab (Oct 31, 2006)

hey i agree ant arc is very good 

a lot of breaking the rules and new moves and we know more about Ryodan moves the one which we dont see

mabye this arc will become  better in future and become one of the best arcs
nobody know


----------



## Segan (Oct 31, 2006)

It it's ever going to be finished, you mean...


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 31, 2006)

every time this thread gets bumped i always think good news will come from it, alas im always disappointed


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2006)

same here Black >_>


----------



## nagareboshi (Oct 31, 2006)

Um.. I finished watching the anime and ovas a few months ago and now I wanna read the ant arc... could someone -pleeeeease- tell me what chapter it starts at? :33


----------



## Crowe (Oct 31, 2006)

Black Swan said:


> every time this thread gets bumped i always think good news will come from it, alas im always disappointed


This and the Ares thread >_>

Yeah, I also love the ant arc. It isn't as awesome when you follow it chapter to chapter, re-read the whole arc and I'm almost certain that you will love it.

Anyway, am I alone thinking that hxh anime > manga pre-Greed Island? I really dislike the Greed Island animation.


----------



## Megaharrison (Oct 31, 2006)

Greed island (both anime and manga) bored me greatly. Only the last fight, Gon vs. Genresu or whatever was interesting. 

This current arc, is the best in the series. King is a fascinating character and it's more character driven.


----------



## Freija (Oct 31, 2006)

well the entire GI arc was about training them, so plotwise it was good, but it lacked action


----------



## HXHFMP (Oct 31, 2006)

Freija said:


> well the entire GI arc was about training them, so plotwise it was good, but it lacked action



"Not too much repetitive actions", ins't that what differentiate this anime from being Naruto, bleach or Dbz. Not saying that it doesn't have any similarity but many shonen nowadays are more about actions while Hunterxhuner centers specifically on telling a story. The Yorkshin arc doesn't have much actions and yet it seems to be the fans favorite arc. The Ant arc is great too but only if you re-read it again and I've done so and i think it's quite entertaining. I bet it's the ending that will actually point out how great this arc really is since every ending of an arc always leave to a cliff hanger. I'm expecting something like Killua leaving Gon  and that'll be great.


----------



## Hat Hair (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd have to agree with those that think the Chimera Ant arc has been the best and is one of the few arcs that I have actually enjoyed. I basically read the whole thing in one-sitting and was surprised at how well-done it was compared to what I often heard about it sucked and lacking focus on Leorio and Kurapica and the Phantom Troupe and so on and so forth. At this point it's clear that none of them are as important to the plot as some thought that they would be.  I hope we get to see this arc's ending, which I wouldn't mind being The End in relation to Togashi's health/motivation.


----------



## Black Swan (Oct 31, 2006)

> originally posted by *pek the villian*
> This and the Ares thread >_>


But at least in the case of Ares their is light at the end of the tunnel. Waiting for hxh kinda seems hopeless atm .


> Anyway, am I alone thinking that hxh anime > manga pre-Greed Island? I really dislike the Greed Island animation.


Nope, i agree with that assesment too.


> originally posted by *HXHFMP*
> the Yorkshin arc doesn't have much actions and yet it seems to be the fans favorite arc. The Ant arc is great too but only if you re-read it again and I've done so and i think it's quite entertaining.


Thats an interesting fact thats quite true, i think that is b/c when i was following the arc week by week it felt like it was not making sense. But once the broader goals became clear it seems to make sense imo.


----------



## Catterix (Oct 31, 2006)

I actually love the animation of the GI Arc at the moment :embarrassed

Its very bright and vibrant, which in many ways, doesn't really suit nor fit in with the rest of the show's art, however, I always felt the animation itself was excellent, and suited this story. The Island itself was beautiful and vibrant it seems and I think it would've been a shame for it to be drawn with the gritty style used for the rest of the show. And the animation itself was good, I thought, little things like flick of the hair, or when a character stops running suddenly, where the momentum knocks him for example. I though all these were done very well and the animation was very fluid too. Its more the art really.

 I'm onto the second GI OVA now, about 6 episodes in and I'm really enjoying it. Rumour has it that its because of his illness that the GI arc had much less action, as I said in a previous post, but I got this information from Wikipedia; so I don't know how reliable it is lol.


----------



## HXHFMP (Oct 31, 2006)

Actually i can't wait to see how they will animate the chimera ant arc because i really think it could be great and i wouldn't mind if they use the same format in the greed island (note that i say greed island and not greed island final because i think the art look different and i like the greed island better). By the way that is if only this anime is going somewhere and i really hope so.


----------



## VyseTheNice (Nov 1, 2006)

I do not bring news about the mangaka, so calm down everyone.



I think the Greed Island chapter where Gon blew off his arm was the chapter that made Hunter X Hunter jump up to be my third most favourite manga ever! I never expected a shonen-manga of this sort to do something like that.. Blood, yes.. blow of arm, no!

I can't wait for the cleaned and finalized pages of the already published Chimera-chapters comes out. His art is so rough yet good in the magazine-chapters, but I do so love the chapters they use in the tankoubon's! His drawing style is probably one of the best I know of, which makes him my favourite mangaka nr. 1 (tied with Eiichiro Oda for his funny style and Kentaro Miura for just being the best damn artist there is).


----------



## Danchou (Nov 1, 2006)

Mweh, the Ant Arc is not the best (Ryodan Arc was), but it's far from bad. I like the unpredictableness of the plot and the focus on (new) characters. Truth be told, I didn't care much for Gon and Killua's character development, but I can see why Gon's attitude has changed. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



after Kaito's death


----------



## Crowe (Nov 5, 2006)

^ Much better.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 5, 2006)

It sucks cause I didn't even like the ant arc up until the last few chapters before he stopped.  If only I didn't start to get into it more, I wouldn't be wasting my time looking to see if it came out each week.


----------



## HXHFMP (Nov 5, 2006)

fireball said:


> It sucks cause I didn't even like the ant arc up until the last few chapters before he stopped.  If only I didn't start to get into it more, I wouldn't be wasting my time looking to see if it came out each week.



Then don't if you think that's too much of an hassle for you. 

At that point now i really don't care if the art is good or not, i just want Togashi to come back. Besides i really want to know how this arc is going to end.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 6, 2006)

HXHFMP said:


> Then don't if you think that's too much of an hassle for you.


that's the point, I can't. I'm too interested in the story to just forget about it


----------



## OniTasku (Nov 7, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> ^ Much better.



Whoa. Yea, that's a fairly impressive improvement. XD


----------



## HXHFMP (Nov 7, 2006)

pek the villain said:


> ^ Much better.



Too bad that the art went bad right after a few chapters from that one


----------



## Stepped (Nov 26, 2006)

What was the last chapter before the guy went on a 'sick' leave?


----------



## Freija (Nov 26, 2006)

damnit, i always get false hope when someone writes in this thread


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 26, 2006)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> damnit, i always get false hope when someone writes in this thread



You and me both  

@Stepped, the last chapter done was chapter 260


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 27, 2006)

About the art, I didn't think it was that bad as everyone pictured it.  But, the drawings in the first few chapters of the Ant Arc like when Gon and Killua met Kaito the drawings were horrendous since they didn't have landscape or anything.  Other than that instance, the art has been bearable ever since.


----------



## BlaZeR (Dec 20, 2006)

Damnit, chapter 261 still isn't out yet. How long will he be


----------



## Freija (Dec 21, 2006)

As long as his sickness fucks around with him


----------



## BlaZeR (Dec 21, 2006)

Whats wrong with him?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't mean too spread false hope, but I read somewhere that Togashi is supposdly going to start up again in January of 2007. Don't crucify me if he doesn't, i don't know the realiability, nor do i think it can factor in Togashi "behaviour" and sickness.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Dec 21, 2006)

anyone knows when the chimera ant arc be made into anime i was kinda dissapointed bout greed island.  only thing that made me perked up bout greed island was the dodge ball match


----------



## Gene (Dec 21, 2006)

The only thing exciting about Greed Island was Hisoka's appearance and when Gon's arm blew off.


----------



## Freija (Dec 21, 2006)

Techno said:


> The only thing exciting about Greed Island was Hisoka's appearance and when Gon's arm blew off.



You obviously doesn't enjoy all the small details that goes into HxH like not getting a powerup in 3 days....


The Greed Land arc was designed to make Gon and Killua stronger not to fight everyone they saw.


----------



## Arcanis (Dec 21, 2006)

Damn it don't post in this thread, you get me all excited for nothing


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 21, 2006)

Arcanis said:


> Damn it don't post in this thread, you get me all excited for nothing



I get sooo happy everytime I see a new post here. The wait for the new chapters is killing me although I heard a sometime 2007 rumour which barely does any good as that could still mean a full 12 months from now!!



			
				Paracetamol Peter said:
			
		

> You obviously doesn't enjoy all the small details that goes into HxH like not getting a powerup in 3 days....
> 
> 
> The Greed Land arc was designed to make Gon and Killua stronger not to fight everyone they saw.


Agreed, for me it was quite clear that Greed Island was an arc designed to help Gon and Killua becme stronger and also to better maste thir Nen abilities. This is what I love about this series any growth in strength is earnt and explained.
The ant arc is looking this way as well Gon and Killua both powered up and it seems as though we are on the verge of seeing very high level nen battles.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2006)

I doubt the ant arc will ever be animated. It's far too graphic to do an anime any justice.


----------



## Gene (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't care if it was designed to make them stronger, it was still boring for the most part. The idea of collecting these stupid cards never appealed to me. The battle tower episodes managed to make Gon and Killua stronger through training with Wing and fighting. Plus it entertained me at the same time.


----------



## zizou (Dec 21, 2006)

ow... so do you guys still believe new chapters will be released?


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 21, 2006)

Techno said:


> I don't care if it was designed to make them stronger, it was still boring for the most part. The idea of collecting these stupid cards never appealed to me. The battle tower episodes managed to make Gon and Killua stronger through training with Wing and fighting. Plus it entertained me at the same time.



You couldn't be more right. Didn't like the stupid carts either. Weakest arc in HxH if you ask me. And people dare to complain about the chimera ant arc


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 22, 2006)

Techno said:


> I don't care if it was designed to make them stronger, it was still boring for the most part. The idea of collecting these stupid cards never appealed to me. The battle tower episodes managed to make Gon and Killua stronger through training with Wing and fighting. Plus it entertained me at the same time.



I can't say that I agree, I loved the idea of cards having powers and collecting them to finish the game. Its also great to see the way they trained - digging through the rocks - and it was really funny. And just like you I do agree that the battle tower were great but their training with wing were a bit to simple. I want them to have their own special technique and that was given in the Greed Island episodes.


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 22, 2006)

yeah I loved greed island. they could make a whole series just using those cards/nen powers/


----------



## Podman (Dec 22, 2006)

So any one got any rumors of when the series might start up again or a website that has past chapter 260.


----------



## Freija (Dec 22, 2006)

zizou said:


> ow... so do you guys still believe new chapters will be released?



If he doesn't die, i expect a chapter within 6 months XD


----------



## zizou (Dec 23, 2006)

it's called hope ;P


----------



## Podman (Dec 26, 2006)

Any News ???


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 26, 2006)

Podman77 said:


> Any News ???



Yes. Hunter x Hunter will not be appearing in the next issue of Shonen Jump.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 26, 2006)

Just when things start to get really exciting...

I cant wait to see Killua pwn with his new ability, GAAAH! Togashi, you need to come back!


----------



## ultra_chingon (Jan 3, 2007)

just finished the anime and been looking for the manga cant seem to find it =\ i know this is a discusion thread but i was looking for a pimping project but there was none sadly. >.< so can anyone direct me to where i can get the manga plz =)? thxs in advance


----------



## ultra_chingon (Jan 3, 2007)

thxs man =D time for some sleepless nights XD


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 4, 2007)

ultra_chingon said:


> just finished the anime and been looking for the manga cant seem to find it =\ i know this is a discusion thread but i was looking for a pimping project but there was none sadly. >.< so can anyone direct me to where i can get the manga plz =)? thxs in advance



If you don't want register to get it go to this site - Total Pokemon


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 4, 2007)

I hate you togashi.


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2007)

k1nj3 totally trapped me, i went "OMG A NEW CHAPTER SINCE K1NJ3 POSTED!"


----------



## Pantera (Jan 5, 2007)

*When will HXH continue?*

I have been waiting for chapter 261 in HXH for ages.........i know that the author had been on sick leave for about 2 years....but i am just wondering if anyone heard anything.

a side note for HXH readers....i am really curious to see killua's new technique.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 5, 2007)

Sadly, no one knows.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 5, 2007)

*merges with HxH discussion thread


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 11, 2007)

> i am really curious to see killua's new technique.


its not really a mystery, we did get a glimpse of it when he was fighting in the cave.


----------



## gabha (Jan 11, 2007)

What a coincidence! It hasn't even been 24 hours since I've read the last arc in this series and this thread gets bumped .

Ant arc had no Hisoka. From the looks of it I'll never see new material of him again .


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 11, 2007)

OK i just read the whole dam series in 2 days and now its gone.

Dude im so freakin set its like a freakin cliff hanger and a half.

how long has teh wait been for sum of the other people. 

The king battle should be bad ass.


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 11, 2007)

its been close to a year since the last chapter came out... I've been waiting that long.


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2007)

Been that long already ?


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 11, 2007)

Yup its been a year.. I just reread the chimera ant arc and I decided that I really like it!
The story isnt really all there but the fights are great also Gon and Killua have gotten many times stronger, but my favourite thing about this arc has been the range of nen abilities we have seen. More than anything we have seen before we have come across some unique and very well used nen abilities. I have been particularly impressed bu Morau and his pipe/smoke ability.


----------



## HXHFMP (Jan 11, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> OK i just read the whole dam series in 2 days and now its gone.
> 
> Dude im so freakin set its like a freakin cliff hanger and a half.
> 
> ...



Wow just in two days??!! dude you definitely set some sort of a record here.  Really irritating though that we still haven't heard anything from Togashi.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah I only wish that we could at least know roughly how long the break is going to last or if its looking more or less likely that he will start again. I mean one whole year without any word at all, it feels almost rude in a way.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 11, 2007)

HXHFMP said:


> Wow just in two days??!! dude you definitely set some sort of a record here.  Really irritating though that we still haven't heard anything from Togashi.



I couldnt stop reading. i was liek dling a volume as i was reading a current one.

it was liek a cycle.

IS there a reason why its been a year or what?


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 11, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> I couldnt stop reading. i was liek dling a volume as i was reading a current one.
> 
> it was liek a cycle.
> 
> IS there a reason why its been a year or what?



Togashi is "ill" thats all we know he has been suffering from some form of sickness for a while since greed island reportedly.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 11, 2007)

Can we stop bumping this thread?  It toys with my emotions because each bump, I think a new chapter will be released.  Just kidding, for the stop of bumping. XD



> Ant arc had no Hisoka. From the looks of it I'll never see new material of him again .



I would expect Hisoka to make an appearance against the King Insect guy, if the  old guy fails or against the animal girl who killed Gon's friend.  The more thing that gets me hyped up is more Ryodan intervention and some Kuroro/Nen-eraser appearances.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 11, 2007)

I am actually really looking forward to seeing the chairmans nen ability and how he uses it.
I doubt we will see any more ryodan or hisoka action in this arc as I have always seen it as a means to get killua and gon to power up. I think the next arc (as optimistic as that sounds) is gonna be a big one and will surely link up with the story and other characters more.


----------



## HXHFMP (Jan 11, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I am actually really looking forward to seeing the chairmans nen ability and how he uses it.
> I doubt we will see any more ryodan or hisoka action in this arc as I have always seen it as a means to get killua and gon to power up. I think the next arc (as optimistic as that sounds) is gonna be a big one and will surely link up with the story and other characters more.



Definitely, i really believe more characters are going to show up in the next arc and i also believe hopefully that this expected arc is going to circle more around Kurapika/Ryodan and Leorio. I'm also expecting a little time skip. Gon still hasn't developed yet, and togashi showed that it doens't take little time to honestly know how to use Nen. I  Even don't expect the king  to be really strong, hence why i think Netero and Morau are so confident that they are going to win. The king only has a huge amount of Aura with no experiences. I mean does the king even know how to use "GYO"...i doubt it.


----------



## gabha (Jan 11, 2007)

Hokage Naruto said:


> I would expect Hisoka to make an appearance against the King Insect guy, if the  old guy fails or against the animal girl who killed Gon's friend.  The more thing that gets me hyped up is more Ryodan intervention and some Kuroro/Nen-eraser appearances.



Is he and Gon even on the same continent? If so then I still have hope that we'll see him this arc. The scenario you gave with him fighting the catgirl (boy?) seems fitting. 

That is, if the series ever continues.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 11, 2007)

I doubt Hisoka will come by. Hes probably somewhere with Kuroro and that nen remover, if the nen hasnt been completely removed yet, and I think it hasnt.

I dunno how Gon and Killua can beat Nef, probably Killua can keep up with his "Godspeed" ability, though I very much doubt they'll engage Nef head on. Killua would most likely cook something up.


----------



## Black Swan (Jan 11, 2007)

After reading the whole series again over the winter recess... Hisoka has become my favorite character and if he found out about the amazing abilities of the royal guards or the king he could make a surprise appearence... But he did say the next time he meets gon they will fight to the death so I doubt that will happen.


----------



## gabha (Jan 11, 2007)

Biggest shocker while reading the Chimera Ant arc: finding out Feitang was a guy!


----------



## Hikaru (Jan 12, 2007)

Yoshihiro Togashi stopped writing because he can't think of a way for Gon and Killua to beat Nef! j/k... but it has almost been 1 year since he last stopped.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 12, 2007)

lol
I think Gon and Killua vs. Nef battle would be a lot easier to write than Hisoka vs. Kuroro, now that is a challenge. The only outcome, if it were up to me, would be a tie.



> Biggest shocker while reading the Chimera Ant arc: finding out Feitang was a guy!


Seriously? I figured Fetain was a guy the first time I saw him, which was in the anime. He is voiced by a female though.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 12, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> Togashi is "ill" thats all we know he has been suffering from some form of sickness for a while since greed island reportedly.



He shoudl jsut write out the script have another artist draw it out. that would be cool.


----------



## isanon (Jan 12, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> He shoudl jsut write out the script have another artist draw it out. that would be cool.


apparently his whife has helped him allot but i think she is bussy with her own manga sr something like that


----------



## Danchou (Jan 18, 2007)

Someone posted this on the nexgear forum. 



It could mean that hxh returns, but I need a translation to verify.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll try go find one xDDD


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 18, 2007)

I really do hope that this is real! But someone posted on the nexgear website saying that its the announcement from last year when HxH first went on hiatus. Still im just keeping my fingers and toes crossed that this is new and holding good news.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 18, 2007)

doh, i just got hold of a translator via irc and they said the same thing T_T


----------



## Danchou (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, the guy in the NF translation section says: 

dear readers

thank you for reading hunter x hunter

the writer got sick and will not be able to continue for a while

continuation will be from issue #8, planned to be out 1/23/07 

So it does seem like this is the initial announcement they made before the second which entailed a indefinite hiatus. I can't believe I'm still this obsessed with anything hxh-related.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 18, 2007)

Sophomore said:


> Yeah, the guy in the NF translation section says:
> 
> dear readers
> 
> ...



You and me both! I jump at any HxH news which comes my way. But wouldnt the 1/23/07 be next week don't you mean 1/23/06


----------



## Danchou (Jan 18, 2007)

That would be more logical, indeed. But the guy that translated it said, 2007.

Nice Feitan avy btw.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 18, 2007)

Sophomore said:


> That would be more logical, indeed. But the guy that translated it said, 2007.
> 
> Nice Feitan avy btw.



Ahh hmaybe the guy doing the translation made a small mistake with the date part!
Thank you for recognising my avy, very few people are able to make the connection and guess who it is.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 18, 2007)

Damn, just when I thought for a moment that the series might be returning, my hopes are dashed once again. Ah, come on Togashi, stop hiding and pick it up again!


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jan 18, 2007)

Sophomore said:


> That would be more logical, indeed. But the guy that translated it said, 2007.
> 
> Nice Feitan avy btw.


i believe the translator assumes that the page came from a recent SJ so he put 2007...

and if u read the page (dont need to kno japanese or kanji w/e) it just state 1/23...

nothing mentioned about 2006 or 2007...so it means he assumed it...


----------



## Danchou (Jan 18, 2007)

I see. I thought the kanji for 2006 were written there. 

Well, seems like this thread can go back to sleep until the next hxh-related bulletin appears.

Same time, same place.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 18, 2007)

might just have to look for HxH fanart and spam the thread with it instead >_>

well till ryan tells me off for doing that <<


----------



## Soljah (Jan 18, 2007)

I wonder will Gon and Killua will get an ouftit change sometime. @_@ Even tho Killua wears something different every now and then.


----------



## Pantera (Jan 20, 2007)

I have been reading and watching HXH for a few years now.....and what i noticed is that the Spider is really really overrated. I mean the only reason that they are considered dangerous is because they have team work( and because they are from the shooting star)....as for combat abilitites i see that in the current Spider roster there are only 3 super-high level fighters, which are...Kuroro, Feitang, and phinix. ( didnt include hisoka and ubogin cause the first left the spider and the latter is dead, and i also know that Karuto is not a real spider but they just added him for his ability to find the nen-removal).

i will go from the begining of the series to the last chapter and pick the characters that are at least a spider level. 

1) Kaito
2) Kurapica
3) Killua ( not at the beginig but at the current chapter after he removed this stick from his head)
4) Illumi
5) president Netero
6) Zeno
7) Silva
8) Biscuit Krueger
9) Gensuru 
10) Razor
11) Shauapufu ( guitar royal guard)
12) Montutuyupi ( stupid royal guard)
13) Nefelpitou ( cat royal guard)
14) Morau 
15) Novu
16) Knuckle Bine
17) Shoot McMahon
18) The king
19) Maha Zoldick
20) Ging Freaks

there are also others who are propably spider level but we cant tell for sure like the Injuuya, creators of Greed island, floor masters at clestial tower, some ants division commanders, and some other hunters like the the hunter exam judges.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 20, 2007)

I think the present Gon in the Chimera Arc is around Ryodan level aswell.

His Jajanken rock is strong enough to kill Morau in one hit afterall.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 20, 2007)

Siru said:


> I think the present Gon in the Chimera Arc is around Ryodan level aswell.
> 
> His Jajanken rock is strong enough to kill Morau in one hit afterall.



I think this way also.

Secondly some of the people you listed there nightfall_dream I would place above ryodan level.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 20, 2007)

I think Gon and Killua will be Ryodan level when/if this arc ends, I don't see them matching up before that. I also think the Ryodan might get powered up as well actually.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> I have been reading and watching HXH for a few years now.....and what i noticed is that the Spider is really really overrated. I mean the only reason that they are considered dangerous is because they have team work( and because they are from the shooting star)....as for combat abilitites i see that in the current Spider roster there are only 3 super-high level fighters, which are...Kuroro, Feitang, and phinix. ( didnt include hisoka and ubogin cause the first left the spider and the latter is dead, and i also know that Karuto is not a real spider but they just added him for his ability to find the nen-removal).
> 
> i will go from the begining of the series to the last chapter and pick the characters that are at least a spider level.
> 
> ...


bolded = disagree, _ = depends on the ryodan they're facing


why ichose to bold kurapica is easy, if his ability wasn't so specifically designed to kill Ryodan he would be a mere amateur._


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 20, 2007)

I think that Morau is on ryodan level he has a hell of alot of combat experience behind him and he has a very versatile nen ability which he can use extremely well. Not to mention the fact that his basic level of skill in speed and strength is indicated as being high.


----------



## Freija (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't see him winning against Feitan........


----------



## HXHFMP (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't see in no way Gon and killua equaling to the spiders. Especially for gon considering that he couldn't even stand ten seconds in full strength against Knuckles. 
Killua still hasn't developed his Hatsu yet. he can really run fast, however it is proven that hunters can adapt from any situation rapidly.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 20, 2007)

Sigh, it's hard to see how the Spiders are overrated, when Togashi made it clear (beginning of the manga) that when dealing with them, even the strongest hunters would hesitate to help you. And now that we are beginning to see those hunters, you start to rule the Ryodan out based on the little that they have shown? The Ryodan have been a consistent element in the story (as one of the main antagonists), meaning that their story is to be settled at the end of the manga. If they don't pose a threat to the protagonists later on, what is the point of even keeping them in the picture? This is the basic law to any shounen.

Furthermore there is not such thing as "spider level' in the way you conceive it to be. 
As you should know, the Genei Ryodan consists of several nenusers whom each have a different set of skills related to their nenexpertise.  It's the combination that makes them nigh unvincible.
For instance, Shalnark and Pakunoda (information gatherers), Shizuku (cleaner), Coltopi and Karuto are not recruited for their ability in fighting, but for their usefullness in other area's. (People like Feitang, Nobunaga, Ubo, Franklin, Phinx etc. are the front line fighters.) Hisoka stated that you can be recruited if Kuroro thinks your skill is advantagous to the Ryodan.This is the way Karuto (who is clearly not at the level of the other Ryodan) is recruited, since she had the skill to find the nenremover. Also, do you remember that Nobunaga wanted to recruite Gon and Killua when they were nen-novices, just because he liked their attitude. 
In no way does this mean that non-combatorientated Ryodan members are weak. They can fend for themselves and eliminate threats they face. The performances of Shizuku, Shalnark and Karuto in the ant arc are prime examples. They are commonly regarded as the weaker members, yet have no real problem facing the Chimaera ants (whom all had a hatsu) as opponents. 

Add to that that there is no way of predicting a nenfight if the combatants are in the same league. Indeed, most of the characters _in the top 20_that you listed and the Ryodan are in the same league. Some of them might be at the top of the league (people like Netero, Ging, the Zoaldyecks, Hisoka, the King and the Royal Guards), but that's about all there is to say. I'd place Kuroro foremost and the frontline fighters at the top of the league too, btw.


----------



## big nate (Jan 20, 2007)

lol no new chapter i presume
and also the spiders arent atkatsuki yet...


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

big nate said:


> lol no new chapter i presume
> and also the spiders arent atkatsuki yet...



o_O 

ryodan stomp all over akatsuki everywhere you want to compare them >_>



> Sigh, it's hard to see how the Spiders are overrated, when Togashi made it clear (beginning of the manga) that when dealing with them, even the strongest hunters would hesitate to help you. And now that we are beginning to see those hunters, you start to rule the Ryodan out based on the little that they have shown?



I agree with this, I think in part the problem is that togashi had to show stuff from them and he had to give some plot advancement towards kurapica and the Ryodan as a whole, which meant allowing some meetings earlier in the series. 

This kind of de-powered the Ryodan in a way as it appeared they were having a few problems with some of our lesser characters, as well as with Kurapica (who's nen is kinda broken against them =p)

We've already seen an instance in this chimera ant arc where they've shown us some awesome stuff and I think we'll probably see some more as they are powered up as it were.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2007)

Well in the Chimaera arc they showed us what they really go for, the "fighters" easily took out their targets, or well Feitan who wasn't even close to his best form had some troubles though... but then he activated his ability and melted the queen and a big piece of the fortress


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 21, 2007)

I heard something came out regarding HxH this last weeks shonen, is this bullshit? y/n


peace


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

yes its bull =p

it was the announcement from 06 about HxH going on hiatus and not actually something saying it was coming back T_T


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 21, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> bolded = disagree, _ = depends on the ryodan they're facing
> 
> 
> why ichose to bold kurapica is easy, if his ability wasn't so specifically designed to kill Ryodan he would be a mere amateur._


_

Whatch you talking about?! Morau and Novu might even be stronger than most of the Ryodans. O_O Morau is the sensei of both Knuckle and Shoot too I think. I think Morau could tear apart most of the Ryodans though, But for Novu I'm not completely sure... He might be equal to the Ryodans but definately not weaker..

I'm sure if the Ryodans saw the power of the King they would piss in their pants as much as Novu did. xD lol_


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2007)

Siru said:


> Whatch you talking about?! Morau and Novu might even be stronger than most of the Ryodans. O_O Morau is the sensei of both Knuckle and Shoot too I think. I think Morau could tear apart most of the Ryodans though, But for Novu I'm not completely sure... He might be equal to the Ryodans but definately not weaker..
> 
> I'm sure if the Ryodans saw the power of the King they would piss in their pants as much as Novu did. xD lol



i don't really think anyone of those 2 could actually take onthe fighters in Ryodan, honestly


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 21, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> I don't see him winning against Feitan........



The thing is that nen fights are highly unpredictable so you can never really tell how they will turn out. Unless there is a vast gulf between peoples power levels



			
				Moridin said:
			
		

> yes its bull =p
> 
> it was the announcement from 06 about HxH going on hiatus and not actually something saying it was coming back T_T



 the false hope was so so depressing.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2007)

> The thing is that nen fights are highly unpredictable so you can never really tell how they will turn out. Unless there is a vast gulf between peoples power levels


Well, let's say then Morau meets up with Feitan... how well would he fare against Feitan as he was against the queen ?


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 21, 2007)

Paracetamol Peter said:


> Well, let's say then Morau meets up with Feitan... how well would he fare against Feitan as he was against the queen ?



Lord only knows.. thats my point! Morau has used his ability in many intresting ways I wouldnt have expected so far.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah, but Feitan has the speed to cut of a persons head before he knows it


----------



## zizou (Jan 21, 2007)

Don't forget Feitan was fighting the Queen.

- 
So... no hopes for HxH fans... that danm lazy mangaka. =T

@Niabingi
What's that manga of your sign?


----------



## VyseTheNice (Jan 21, 2007)

But why hasn't there been a message from Shonen Jump or tha mangaka himself about why he won't continue the story? Just putting one of the greatest successes in manga-history on indefinite hiatus without telling us why, is so crazy that only the japanese could do it!


----------



## zizou (Jan 21, 2007)

if he did it he would not look "cool"


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

zizou said:


> Don't forget Feitan was fighting the Queen.
> 
> -
> So... no hopes for HxH fans... that danm lazy mangaka. =T
> ...



I can answer this now =p

its Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!



> But why hasn't there been a message from Shonen Jump or tha mangaka himself about why he won't continue the story?



well they said he was ill and that it was on hiatus a year ago, I don;t know why there've been no updates on its status :/

considering the volumes tend to be re-drawn for release I would have guessed he was doing that but I think things are upto anyway?

he drew something for the kochikame 30th year anniversary thing so he is still alive at least =p


----------



## zizou (Jan 21, 2007)

it seems nice... gonna read some review, thank you, sir.


----------



## Xell (Jan 21, 2007)

moridin said:


> I can answer this now =p
> 
> its Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!
> 
> ...



I get the feeling he doesn't want to work on HxH anymore. It must get boring working on the same thing for this long. I dunno.


----------



## zizou (Jan 21, 2007)

for how long, do you mean?


----------



## HXHFMP (Jan 21, 2007)

2007 just made it 9 years. There may really be a possibility that he is losing interest.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

possibly, but it sucks to completely lose interest in a career =p

I'm holding out hope it might show up in the first quarter of this year, or that we'll at least get an update on it.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

possibly, but it sucks to completely lose interest in a career =p

I'm holding out hope it might show up in the first quarter of this year, or that we'll at least get an update on it.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 21, 2007)

Togashi likely lost inspiration, or just didn't know how he would progress the story any further. Couple that with his "illness" and there you go. Though I would love to see him pick up the manga sometime in the near future and at least _try_ to wrap it up (even if it were rushed).


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

the problem is HxH is in a fairly grandiouse arc at the moment, with major players in the series spread out around the world a bit :/

the only way I could see him tying it up moderately quickly would be if he powered gon and killua up very quickly, we got close to the end of this arc and Jin showed up to save Gon. They take out the king and so on and things wrap up forgetting about the other characters.

If he wants to tie everything up that'd really take quite a while still.


----------



## zizou (Jan 21, 2007)

> 2007 just made it 9 years. There may really be a possibility that he is losing interest.


Probably, if he wasn't so lazy, it would even have finished HxH a while ago. ;P


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 21, 2007)

True...but throwing Ging in there would be awesome. I mean, it was stated in the manga that he would be one of the top-5 nen users in the world. So he'd probably also be one of the strongest characters in the world, as well. I'd love to see him in a few fights. 

I really hope Togashi (if he ever picks the series back up...) doesn't go with the quick route, though. I want to see a nicely developed plot, without nonsensical power-ups (ie: Gon and Killua get the power to beat the King ) and such. Ignoring the Chimera Ant Arc, there is still tons of things that Togashi threw out there as though he'd come back to it later. Many characters that would perhaps have a match-up against Gon/Killua, bringing back Leorio (as he really needed more page-time) and dozens of other things I'm not remembering as of right now.


----------



## zizou (Jan 21, 2007)

Since even the ryodan is joining this fight, I think we gonna (or maybe not?) see other guys like Ging and killua's father in.


----------



## HXHFMP (Jan 21, 2007)

zizou said:


> Probably, if he wasn't so lazy, it would even have finished HxH a while ago. ;P



I bet if hunter x hunter had the much attention like naruto he would have gotten the motivation to finish the manga already. Hunter x hunter ins't doing well in popularity and still not license yet in the U.S, i'd lose interest too if that was me....


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

> really hope Togashi (if he ever picks the series back up...) doesn't go with the quick route, though. I want to see a nicely developed plot, without nonsensical power-ups (ie: Gon and Killua get the power to beat the King ) and such. Ignoring the Chimera Ant Arc, there is still tons of things that Togashi threw out there as though he'd come back to it later. Many characters that would perhaps have a match-up against Gon/Killua, bringing back Leorio (as he really needed more page-time) and dozens of other things I'm not remembering as of right now.



yep, HxH has tons of potential as a story, its got great characters and some great onrunning plotlines. It'd be a shame if he didn't develop it to its full potential and instead scrappily rounded stuff up


----------



## FFLN (Jan 21, 2007)

I think the Ryoudan were just thrown in to break up the monotony for a bit, and he just wanted to draw Shizuka in her underwear. No complaints about that.

He could just lay out the general direction of the remaining arc in the manga and then the anime, as it always did, could just elaborate upon it.

Personally, I liked the joke chapter that was released as the last chapter to HxH. "Leorio and Kurapika get married and leave the manga forever," or something like that. The last bit with Gon and company just walking in and then blasting away the King's head while his guards are just chatting away was pretty funny too. I liked the, "Your boy just got owned!" part from Gon. Anyway, that seemed like a pretty good fan-made ending, in my opinion.


----------



## Freija (Jan 21, 2007)

Well he has said how much he wants to continue this manga, so unless SJ decides to cancel the comic, he will continue on it


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2007)

words don't mean all that much though really

and bah...it sucks to debate whether a series is even going to carry on T_T


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 22, 2007)

Hopefully they will continue the series. It would be such a waste to just cut it there. And there will be a lot of angry fans out there if they don't continue it.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jan 22, 2007)

Togashi is SUCH a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) >_>


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2007)

moridin said:


> words don't mean all that much though really
> 
> and bah...it sucks to debate whether a series is even going to carry on T_T



Let's just hope his words are reliable


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2007)

Did I miss something? I thought Togashi was sick and couldn't continue HxH (at least not for a while), and now I read, he's a lazy bum 0_o


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2007)

well he's been "sick" for a year >___> 

and was well enough to draw something for the kochikame tribute

<_<


----------



## zizou (Jan 22, 2007)

his disease is lazyness


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2007)

this is true, we need to get someone to whip him into shape...possibly with a real whip


----------



## Catterix (Jan 22, 2007)

> Togashi is SUCH a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) >_>



Yeah... Ok >_> I'm more happy that he gave us this incredible story, even if only half of it, but y'know, for some people they need more for satisfaction.

Anyway. I was just wondering, if the worst came to the worst, would anyone object to Togashi sending hist story plans, along with scripts, etc. to Studio DEEN to have them animate it, and the manga storyline is continued by the anime, but under Togashi's supervision, with his storyline and writing, so its still canon.

Not very likely or whatever lol but still, just wondering would the manga fans necessarily object to that?


----------



## Mukuro (Jan 22, 2007)

Is this manga worth a read? I've heard that Naruto is a rip-off of it...is it still ongoing?


----------



## stomponfrogs (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd say it's worth reading, but it's kinda... semi-ongoing. The writer dude is "sick", so he hasn't written anything for a pretty long while..


----------



## Mori` (Jan 23, 2007)

> Not very likely or whatever lol but still, just wondering would the manga fans necessarily object to that?



naturally wouldn't object as the HxH anime has always been great and it'd mean a conclusion of the story. More of a last resort though =p


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 29, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> Is this manga worth a read? I've heard that Naruto is a rip-off of it...is it still ongoing?



I think the manga is worth reading, if you don't mind being stuck in the middle of an arc.  I doubt he will ever continue the manga.  He is so lazy...  If he finished the arc by drawing stick figures I would be thrilled!  Just finish it damnit....ahhhhh I'm so annoyed  

FYI, I watched the anime/ova first.  Then I just continued where it left off in the manga.


----------



## cyu2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Naw man, don't read this series.  It's total crap, Naruto wannabe.  . . .



You do know that HXH came first.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jan 29, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Naw man, don't read this series.  It's total crap, Naruto wannabe.  . . .



Have you even read Hunter x Hunter in the first place?


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2007)

Nah, it sounds like he read Turrin's "Naruto ripped off from HxH" and interpreted it the exact other way around xD


----------



## Mori` (Jan 29, 2007)

xDDD, Agmaster failed


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 29, 2007)

They are all very similar   I love HxH & Naruto.  

I just started watching Yu Yu Hakusho and I was amazed at how many times I was reminded of HxH


----------



## Chopper (Jan 29, 2007)

I read all of the HunterxHunter and it's a great series!! I can't believe the author been sick for a year... Some said he will be "unsick" this year. Haha


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 29, 2007)

Isn't he married to the person who did Sailor Moon?  She should whip him for being so lazy


----------



## zizou (Jan 29, 2007)

Itachi Amaterasu said:


> Is this manga worth a read? I've heard that Naruto is a rip-off of it...is it still ongoing?



It's a great manga. I think you will like it and yes, naruto is a rip-off of HxH, if you read HxH you will see many things of Naruto in. ;P


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 29, 2007)

I've read the HxH manga, and it's really good. And i was wondering was the HxH manga popular as naruto, bleach, and OP?


----------



## zizou (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't think so...


----------



## HXHFMP (Jan 29, 2007)

HxH ins't popular like naruto and never was. probably because it ins't license yet or most people turn away once they hear the title(hunter) thinking that it has to be about animals. Besides HxH came out at the same time naruto did, naruto was the highlight at that time and HxH was probably left in the dark. It's only now i hear people talking about Hxh.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 29, 2007)

> I've read the HxH manga, and it's really good. And i was wondering was the HxH manga popular as naruto, bleach, and OP?



In the U.S. HXH isn't popular but in Japan HXH> Naruto. HXH manga would outsell Naruto only One Piece in Shonen Jump would outsell HXH. I used to follow the monthly sells that were posted on animeondvd.com manga section and HXH would constantly outsell Naruto.

Though it's been such a long time since the last chapter came out I wonder if readers of HXH will still be interested in HXH?


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 30, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> In the U.S. HXH isn't popular but in Japan HXH> Naruto. HXH manga would outsell Naruto only One Piece in Shonen Jump would outsell HXH. I used to follow the monthly sells that were posted on animeondvd.com manga section and HXH would constantly outsell Naruto.
> 
> Though it's been such a long time since the last chapter came out I wonder if readers of HXH will still be interested in HXH?



HELL YES! I've been waiting for six months for the new chapters.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jan 30, 2007)

HXHFMP said:


> HxH ins't popular like naruto and never was. probably because it ins't license yet or *most people turn away once they hear the title(hunter) thinking that it has to be about animals.* Besides HxH came out at the same time naruto did, naruto was the highlight at that time and HxH was probably left in the dark. It's only now i hear people talking about Hxh.


lol, thats exactly what i thought when i watched the first 2 episodes


----------



## Freija (Jan 31, 2007)

That's true, the first chapter isn't exactly action  but i love the first chapter anyway since Gon meets Kaito and learns the truth etc


----------



## zizou (Jan 31, 2007)

it sounds gay, pete. ;P


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2007)

zizou said:


> his disease is lazyness



Does he earn money while being sick?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 31, 2007)

he probably gets some income via merchandise and continual volume sales so yeah, i'd guess he does =p


----------



## big nate (Jan 31, 2007)

lol....this guy is one lazy mangaka.


----------



## zizou (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah. think moridin is right and he must have some contract and stuff.

anyway his wife is a mangaka as well and pretty famous. ;P


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2007)

zizou said:


> anyway his wife is a mangaka as well and pretty famous. ;P



"pretty"? She did freakin Sailormoon.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone here really think he's still sick?

I mean how can someone be sick for as long as a year with no word...


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, having a problem with health is realistic, but what bothers me too is that they just won't say the REASON, the TYPE of sickness he has.

I mean, maybe he caught genital herpes while having a sex holiday in herpes and got infected by a gay hooker, now THAT would be a reason not to make it public, but I doubt that happened.


----------



## zizou (Jan 31, 2007)

Zaru said:


> "pretty"? She did freakin Sailormoon.


yep.  
--
I don't think he's sick for this long. =T


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2007)

zizou said:


> yep.
> --
> I don't think he's sick for this long. =T



Someone suggested his wife should copy his style and continue the manga for him :amazed 

Maybe she gets a personal touch in it

Like Gon doing a 30 seconds transforming dance with flashy effects around him everytime he gets prepared for a fight, and someone plz turn Lucifer into Tuxedo Mask.

Wait, I'm actually looking forward to that.


----------



## zizou (Jan 31, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Someone suggested his wife should copy his style and continue the manga for him :amazed
> 
> Maybe she gets a personal touch in it
> 
> ...



LOL... yep. sailor moon was cool... well, at least when I was at age 8. ;P
that don't seem a good idea, after all. hehe.


----------



## Pantera (Feb 1, 2007)

do you think that rienforcments will appear to help (gon, killua, Moru, shoot, knuckle.........) against the ants. and if yes thwn whom?

Spiders maybe? or Ging will appear alongside other hunters? or hopefully leorio and kurpica? or all?

what you think?


----------



## zizou (Feb 1, 2007)

actually I don't (at least I try to) think about hxh -_-


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 5, 2007)

Lol, he could've gotten raped by a gay hooker for all we know that goes on in Japan. >.>

I'm lookingfor a poster of HxH, I think it was a color spread in the manga but it's the one on the beginning of this AMV with the guys wearin' all blue:
ED


----------



## GaryDAI (Feb 5, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> do you think that rienforcments will appear to help (gon, killua, Moru, shoot, knuckle.........) against the ants. and if yes thwn whom?
> 
> Spiders maybe? or Ging will appear alongside other hunters? or hopefully leorio and kurpica? or all?
> 
> what you think?



I haven't read the series in a while.  I forgot the name of the old man...  Didn't he say an old friend of his was coming?


----------



## HXHFMP (Feb 5, 2007)

Siru said:


> Lol, he could've gotten raped by a gay hooker for all we know that goes on in Japan. >.>
> 
> I'm lookingfor a poster of HxH, I think it was a color spread in the manga but it's the one on the beginning of this AMV with the guys wearin' all blue:
> just to get on your nerves



You mean this one...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 5, 2007)

where can I see Hunter X Hunter and what's it all about and does it have a lot of action?


----------



## GPM (Feb 6, 2007)

I saw the anime and greatly enjoyed it; I especially enjoyed the Greed Island Arc, though the ending makes it appear like Gon is about to meet his father.

Then I read the manga, and it's like... that's not his father... -_-;;
Some of the art was really terrible, but it was fun to read. I thought it was interesting that the King kept losing to that blind girl... that guy wanted to be the best at everything...and then the manga cuts off as our heroes depart on their mission to destroy the enemy insects.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 7, 2007)

GPM said:


> I saw the anime and greatly enjoyed it; I especially enjoyed the Greed Island Arc, though the ending makes it appear like Gon is about to meet his father.
> 
> Then I read the manga, and it's like... that's not his father... -_-;;
> Some of the art was really terrible, but it was fun to read. I thought it was interesting that the King kept losing to that blind girl... that guy wanted to be the best at everything...and then the manga cuts off as our heroes depart on their mission to destroy the enemy insects.



Welcome to the group of people who will be waiting for the new chapters that will not probably come out in a couple of months or maybe not come out at all.


----------



## Codde (Feb 11, 2007)

Interesting article on HxH's hiatus.


----------



## Freija (Feb 11, 2007)

after reading that im starting to wonder if he's not just doing this to fuck with his audience and the editors


----------



## GaryDAI (Feb 11, 2007)

He's fucking with his fans too though


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 11, 2007)

Code said:


> Interesting article on HxH's hiatus.



interesting article, but all it did was villify the suspicious I had that that H x H is done. It's a shame too, and I really don't understand why someone else couldn't be prompted to do the drawinings, whilst togashi writes the story. Within the same token though, I could understand how someone wouldn't want others to do their own work, because there's a lot of pride and self-fufillment wrapped up in it.


----------



## Batman (Feb 13, 2007)

It's very upsetting that thi is the case. I need this story to be finished so I can die. Lol. Otherwise I'll live forever. A 500 year old hermit perched in front of his computer with extremly limited capacities. All I'd be able to do is Download and headshot!


----------



## Freija (Feb 13, 2007)

Lol i would never be able to sleep at night knowing i'd never find out the rest of HxH XDDD


----------



## zizou (Mar 1, 2007)

you mean insomnia?


----------



## Freija (Mar 1, 2007)

scccccccchhhhhhhhh Zizou don't ruin it!


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2007)

as long as the rest of NGL stays up to the quality of the 1st half then I really could care less as to the length of his break


----------



## King Bookah (Mar 3, 2007)

Can't wait till Togashi comes back (if he does).  Over the past two weeks, I decided to check out HxH.  Needless to say, I loved it.  A plus is that it was from the creator of YYH (which I also loved).

I'll admit, it got very tedious in some spots (Hunter Exam), but once I hit the Genei Ryodan Arc, I was hooked.  For an arc with only one real fight, it was absurdly awesome. Greed Island was good too, especially at the end.  

I'd say the best thing about HxH is that is does not fall victim to shonen cliches, plus I can't seem to find any noticable patterns in any of the arcs like all the other shonen manga.  

And I must say, Genei Ryodan are one of the most badass organizations of all time.  My favorite members are Kuroro and Nobunaga.  Glad I was introduced to this awesome manga/anime.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2007)

READ THE MANGA!!!!111!!!one!!!!111!!!


seriously though do it, its worth it for the major fight (and one of the best in A/M history) the anime cut the other random violence the anime cut (which was kinda funny) and the half of NGL thats done.


----------



## King Bookah (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, I'm going back to read the manga for sure.  I still gotta start the Chimera Ant arc, But I don't wanna start until I know Togashi is back.  When I get some confirmation on his return, then I'll get right on reading the manga.


----------



## Segan (Mar 3, 2007)

Do you know Drakuun? That was an fucking awesome manga, but it was stopped right in the middle of the story, when it was about 3 volumes long. And this because there were some differences between mangaka and studio.

And now I get the same feeling of a good, but unfinished story, when I look at HxH and the fact, that Togashi didn't work at it since almost 2 years (the break began somewhere in 2005, right?).

Edit: I was wrong, it's only one year. Since January 2006 there was no new chapter.


----------



## Virtua_Fighter (Mar 3, 2007)

the more i think about it, this series is dead already.  Togashi has made a lot of fans angry and that most of them already gave up on this series.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 4, 2007)

hes probably trying to figure out how Gon and Killua could win without bringing in someone else that could help them...
and how he's gonna do Hisoka and Kuroro


----------



## zizou (Mar 4, 2007)

somehow... I expect more than it from Togashi. I think.


----------



## Freija (Mar 4, 2007)

Togashi stopped disappointing me along time ago


----------



## Twirl (Mar 4, 2007)

Is Chimera Ant Story Arc out in Anime format yet?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 4, 2007)

No. It's not 100% it's gonna come out either.


----------



## mootz (Mar 7, 2007)

does anyone have the slightest word or idea on when this manga will start again or if it will at all


----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2007)

trust me if anything was announced this topic and ALOT more all over the net would be fucking on fire...


----------



## Kraker2k (Mar 8, 2007)

So the rumor that hes restarting in April is really false? T_T


----------



## Freija (Mar 10, 2007)

Kraker2k said:


> So the rumor that hes restarting in April is really false? T_T



Lol what if he starts and then says "April fools i weren't sick, lol!"


----------



## Batman (Mar 12, 2007)

Yo if this starts in april, I might have to deflower a few virgins to celebrate.


----------



## Freija (Mar 12, 2007)

if it starts in april i will run naked outside


----------



## isanon (Mar 13, 2007)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:


> if it starts in april i will run naked outside


ha then ill take pics and post them in the bathhouse


----------



## olaf (Mar 13, 2007)

Kraker2k said:


> So the rumor that hes restarting in April is really false? T_T


there was a rumor that it would continue in april but april 2006 T_T


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 13, 2007)

I gave up on the manga   I have no faith in the mangaka


----------



## Freija (Mar 13, 2007)

isanon said:


> ha then ill take pics and post them in the bathhouse



i'll make sure you come over to take the pics


----------



## isanon (Mar 13, 2007)

Uchiha_Itachi_ said:


> i'll make sure you come over to take the pics


kori will be happy


----------



## Sylar (Mar 15, 2007)

Is the manga on delay or what?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 15, 2007)

Noone knows its a mystery


----------



## Sylar (Mar 15, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Noone knows its a mystery



Jeez and I just got to Volume 24 too.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 15, 2007)

^ I know its anoying as hell., but what can you do.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 15, 2007)

read it again?


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 15, 2007)

^ You could do that too.

But after the 5th time in a month it kinda gets boring.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey guys. I just started reading this, per KY's banning request.

What can I say? It's pretty good! :amazed I'm only on volume 3, so far. It was slightly confusing and moved fairly fast at first, but now it's slowing down and I want to see more blood! 

Anyway... this looks promising.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2007)

^^^^ If you want to see blood pay close attention to Killua and Hisoka.


----------



## white_tiger_991 (Mar 17, 2007)

haven't read the manga but i love the anime....
like it very much...


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 18, 2007)

the anime didnt show one of my favorite parts in the manga...Hisoka vs. Kastro...
prolly one of the goriest/sickest moments in HXH..awesome!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Mar 18, 2007)

well when will the manga start rolling again, it was at such a cliffhanger


----------



## Mori` (Mar 18, 2007)

uchiha-alia said:


> well when will the manga start rolling again, it was at such a cliffhanger



no one knows


----------



## Batman (Mar 20, 2007)

We can only keep hopinh for it's return. It's been too long.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2007)

This manga is eating away my NF Social time at work.

All I do all day is read the manga. I haven't made a solid 100 posts in the past week!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This manga is eating away my NF Social time at work.
> 
> All I do all day is read the manga. I haven't made a solid 100 posts in the past week!



Glad you took my advice and started reading the manga. Don't worry, you'll equally be frustrated at the incredible cliff-hanger that the manga leaves all it's readers on when it comes to an abrupt stop 

*rereads last 10 chapters*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2007)

I keep hearing about that... is it wishful thinking that when I get up to that point the manga will have continued, or is it just gone forever?


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll never get sick of that last scene in the Greed Island ova.  It was just so beautiful!!!  

Just give up CrazyMoronX   I did and it feels great


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 22, 2007)

Has anyone sent death threats to togashi yet... b/c i heard when toriyama wanted to end dbz after freeza he recieved death threats and that seemed to work.

Tries to find Togashi's address and phone number.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 22, 2007)

death threats from his editor...

Togashi on the otherhand has the editors and the whole of Jump running on the palm of his hands...


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah and I'd rather him start it when he feels like it so that its not rushed and isn't up to his other stuff (like someone *cough* Buu saga *cough*)


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 22, 2007)

I almost have completely given up that hxh will be continued.  I need to rewatch the anime, maybe that will renew my hope that someday it will be finished.


----------



## isanon (Mar 22, 2007)

fucking bastards!! every time someone posts in this thread i get my hopes up about a new chapter


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Mar 22, 2007)

isanon said:


> fucking bastards!! every time someone posts in this thread i get my hopes up about a new chapter



lol this is the same as whats happening to me right now...and im sure its the same for a lot of people too...considering that this thread has 779 posts and 2983 views XD


----------



## Taleran (Mar 22, 2007)

anyone read the Signature on this




it looks like it could've been Togashi and was at the end of one of the volumes and is an awesome piece of art


----------



## uchiha-alia (Mar 24, 2007)

lol well people, lets start predicting what will happen next, so neteoro is going for the king, do you think he can beat him? or will it be gon and killua that will do that, or will the king even become a good guy himself?


----------



## Neenah (Mar 25, 2007)

...Hm.
Is HunterxHunter good as people say so? 
I need more good manga doses in these days. xP

* I got back into reading manga thanks to Shaman King*


----------



## Xell (Mar 25, 2007)

Yusura said:


> ...Hm.
> Is HunterxHunter good as people say so?
> I need more good manga doses in these days. xP
> 
> * I got back into reading manga thanks to Shaman King*



Yes! HxH is brilliant, and you won't regret it.

I have not really read the manga much, because I can't stand reading Manga on the computer.. I wish there was an easier option.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 25, 2007)

Xell said:


> Yes! HxH is brilliant, and you won't regret it.
> 
> I have not really read the manga much, because I can't stand reading Manga on the computer.. I wish there was an easier option.



Same here! D:
I mostly buy mangas here in Italian since they are..simply the best.
No edits. : ] *justform Japanese to Italian*
Plus alot of manga are very close to reaching the offical volumes in Japan.
One Piece here it's in volume 42 or 43 nows. Though One Piece didn't appeal me much.
*_*
Better start my manga shopping again soon...
*as soon as I complete Shaman King*


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 25, 2007)

Yusura said:


> ...Hm.
> Is HunterxHunter good as people say so?
> I need more good manga doses in these days. xP
> 
> * I got back into reading manga thanks to Shaman King*



In term of shounen manga it's truly a masterpiece


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2007)

indeed easily in the upper level of the genre


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 27, 2007)

Ok, Paku's dead, Uvo's dead, Hisoka left, and Kuroro is missing.  However as of Chimera Ant arc where is Nobunaga, Franklin, and Kurotopi.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2007)

on another mission probably they mentioned that all of them getting together doesn't happen that often


----------



## Sasuke_2323 (Mar 27, 2007)

uchiha-alia said:


> lol well people, lets start predicting what will happen next, so neteoro is going for the king, do you think he can beat him? or will it be gon and killua that will do that, or will the king even become a good guy himself?



there's a number of diffrent things that might happen depending on what Togashi decides to do.


if he want to end it quickly(the manga) he might make Ging come and fight the king, but i highly doubt that Gon and Killua will


if Togashi decides to keep the manga going much longer then Netero will probably beat him with his ability.


----------



## VyseTheNice (Mar 27, 2007)

It's been a couple of pages since the last time I read anything in this post.. Has anyone said anything about Togashi deciding to return to HXH yet? Or even explained where the hell he is? I'm starting to get a little bit agitated, since it's been so long since I read anything of this mange, and I have forgotten so much. I have to start from the beginning again when he decides to come back!

Did he pause YuYu Hakusho in the same way?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 27, 2007)

> Did he pause YuYu Hakusho in the same way?



No. To my knowledge YYH is over


----------



## VyseTheNice (Mar 27, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> No. To my knowledge YYH is over



Yes, I know it's over.. I meant if he did the same thing to YYH while he was still working on that. Which could explain to me why the anime had such a weird and unsatisfying end, and I haven't read the manga yet.


----------



## st3fan01 (Mar 30, 2007)

*ds*

the hunter x is good


----------



## HXHFMP (Mar 30, 2007)

I wonder is there any mangakan worst than Togashi because this laziness act he pulled off for already a year is remarkable. You would think he would at least give us a little news why he stopped so suddenly but nothing.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 31, 2007)

I've heard various things about why the manga has not moved at all in such a long time. The most popular belief seems to be that Togashi has been ill (which explains the declining quality of the chapters as they were coming out). So is he ill or is there some other reason that I missed as to why progression stopped on the series?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2007)

Nen Baptized?  How'd I get such a boon?


----------



## Pantera (Apr 1, 2007)

Instead of screaming and babling when will hxh be continued lets disscuss it a bit..

How strong do you think killua really is? and what exactly is his new technique?

I think his strength after removing that stupid stick from his head is equal to a high-level spider (like ubogin, phinx, or feitan) but still far from the level of the god-likes (like his father, kurroro, hisoka). 

As for his new ability.......he stated that its name is god-speed. recalling his last fight with those darts guys he stated that the idea of using the electricity to send signals to his hand directly instead of going through the nerves to the brain and then hand to give him a greater reaction speed has given him the idea of his new technique. He also said that he is going to use it to keep people away from gon so he can fight freely. 

My prediction is it will be something similar to Sasuke's chidori nagashi, but to a long range and he can transport himself through the current and not just use it to defend (like his dark step technqiue but in a much greater speed).

What do you think?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2007)

No, I think he's maybe combatable to the vaccuum girl.

As for the technique, I'm hoping it's something involving the yo-yos.

I'm actually curious about The King and GunGi mistress.  I expect after the dust clears for him to take her away from all of this.  Maybe the cheif will be one blow from killing him and she'll run to save him.


----------



## Gonz (Apr 4, 2007)

well , there's no news . So don't get your hope up when you see this topic is bumped up lol
I'm just a fan of HXH , accidently meet this topic and read 40 page lol
And after finish reading 40 page , all I can say is that I'm happy to know that though HXH is not that much popular as OP or Naruto , but still , its fan is pretty much to say : stable .
Anyway , I still keep a hope that Togashi is drawing secretly , and in a near future , he will release all the chapters , with best quality of course lol .


----------



## Batman (Apr 4, 2007)

It would be nice for him to be allowed this time to take his time and release some high quality manga art. Since the final chapters of greet island pretty much throughout the chimera ant art, the art has declined. I'm hoping that this hiatus is so that his style and artistic talents will shine through once more.


----------



## Emery (Apr 5, 2007)

Holy crap, I just finished the anime and started reading the manga.  The art made me laugh so much.  It looks like a 3rd grader drew it.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2007)

^^^^ At that point in time I beleive he was sick so did doodles.


----------



## Emery (Apr 5, 2007)

I noticed around ch. 190 it got a bit better.  But then in an action scene, he went back to doing doodles.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2007)

are you reading the single chapters or the volumes since the volumes have touched up art


----------



## Emery (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm reading the volumes I got from #lurk.


----------



## jaqen (Apr 6, 2007)

I think those were compiled from chapters though?

its because he doesn;t use any assistants for his weekly stuff, puts him under way to much pressure.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 6, 2007)

They (nexgear) should really remove the announcement: "Hxh 261 Released!". Even if it's only for a split second, I actually get the hope that it's a real chapter instead of a april fools joke.


----------



## Emery (Apr 6, 2007)

I can't find the tankobon releases of the chapters anywhere.  If anyone can hook me up with a site one that works...) that has them, that would be groovy.


----------



## jaqen (Apr 7, 2007)

Emery said:


> I can't find the tankobon releases of the chapters anywhere.  If anyone can hook me up with a site one that works...) that has them, that would be groovy.



peK did have something at some point in time, think they were raw though.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 21, 2007)

anyone got news on chap 261, for gods sake has he forgotten the manga or something?!


----------



## Mori` (Apr 22, 2007)

well HxH definately isn't in issue's 22-23, 24 or 25

not that that isn't a surprise =p


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone with me for going to Japan and break his fucking hands ?


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 23, 2007)

Freija said:


> Anyone with me for going to Japan and break his fucking hands ?


lol if you do that then he really cant continue


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok, so i finished watching the anime and then of course...seeing as i have absolutely no will power, then continued onward with the manga.

never have been good at avoiding spoilers.

Anyway I was actually quite shocked with this recent chimera arc. I mean I don't think i have ever seen so many small young children slaughtered as they sit crying helplessly after watching their parents brutally torn to pieces.  And then...(can't remember his name) when that guy from the hunter exam got captured and then you are lead to believe he will escape....oh hellz no in face they just rip is skull open manipulate his brain while he is conscious and force him to divulge information. His physical traits are then even passed on to the King.

...some crazy shit.


*P.S.
Does anyone know exactly what is wrong with him...illness wise?


----------



## Crowe (Apr 25, 2007)

Nope. No one apparently knows.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 28, 2007)

Freija said:


> Anyone with me for going to Japan and break his fucking hands ?



ok, ill book the plane tickets if i get to do it 



WHEN WILL HE START WRITING AGAIN!!!

back on note, I'll try and start a relevent discussion, in the fight weve all been waiting for, who do you think would win, hisoka or kuroro?


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 29, 2007)

pek the villain said:


> Nope. No one apparently knows.



Wasn't it said that he was 'ill'?

Which could mean anything, of course.


----------



## Freija (Apr 29, 2007)

rather lazy than ill


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah, I've heard he was lazy.  One of the main reason's I've never really started the series.  No manga is worth waiting a year for a new chapter to come out.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hisoka is the dude who wigged out and "retired" right. But i didnt think he was fighting anyone?


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 30, 2007)

tenten-2-20 said:


> Hisoka is the dude who wigged out and "retired" right. But i didnt think he was fighting anyone?



Which fight/arc are you exactly referring to...?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Apr 30, 2007)

the last chapter released. As far as i am aware is when the team all start to infiltrate the "palace" to try and seperate the king from his royal guards. ALthough its been a while since ive read a chapter so the names are a lil blurry for me.


----------



## Tmb04 (May 8, 2007)

I'm on about Chapter 187 right now but I wanted to know if all the crappy Sketches were going to Stay or does it actually get back on track eventually?


----------



## Codde (May 8, 2007)

The volume scans of v21-v23 should have re-drawn art.


----------



## cyu2 (May 9, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> I'm on about Chapter 187 right now but I wanted to know if all the crappy Sketches were going to Stay or does it actually get back on track eventually?



Actually, the manga goes flies off the tracks and over a cliff.


----------



## Junkyard (May 10, 2007)

the redrawn volumes look rather nice i think


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2007)

Just started reading the manga, I'm at volume 6 now.


----------



## Crowe (May 13, 2007)

WATCH TEH ANIME


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2007)

LOL I'M GONNA


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2007)

I was going to start reading it and I've heard great things about this series.  Maybe when it eventually returns I'll start.


----------



## Birkin (May 13, 2007)

It's still a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Slips (May 13, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> I was going to start reading it and I've heard great things about this series.  Maybe when it eventually returns I'll start.



See you in 20 years 

Thats what it bloody feels like I cant remember how long Ive been waiting for it to restart a year or 2 it seems


----------



## King Bookah (May 13, 2007)

Damnit, new rule: No new news on HxH's return, no thread bumpage.

.......or I'll eat u


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2007)

Lol. Give it up, there's never gonna be news on the end of the hiatus.


----------



## Mori` (May 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> This series deserves more attention.



it gets a lot of attention, its just there's been no releases in over a year :/


----------



## jay22098 (May 13, 2007)

can someone tell me what the actual date was when 260 was released. including the year ~_~!!


----------



## Codde (May 13, 2007)

I think it was around the first week of February in 2006.


----------



## Taleran (May 13, 2007)

the next person who bumps this thread without having important release info will be slaughtered!


----------



## King Bookah (May 13, 2007)

Or better yet, the next person to bump this thread (after me) without info is gonna have a visit from Suge Knight.  And he'll hang you off a balcony.


----------



## jay22098 (May 13, 2007)

damn, its been so damn long...1 year and 3 months, is it even possible to be ill for sucha long tim ... ive actually just finish reading 260 and i cant wait for more... its like an addiction! someone help!


----------



## Goom (May 14, 2007)

wow who actually negged jay for bumping this thread.  Thats pretty stupid.  Well its better to keep this thread bumped so we can have more potential readers for this great series.  Whether its bumped or not won't affect when the new chapter is going to come out.

@Jay well i suggest you watch the anime if you have not done so.  That might help you.  If not then unfortunately you will have to suffer  along with me.


----------



## jay22098 (May 14, 2007)

haha ive watched the anime already... and how come my lil green boxes turned into lil red boxes? ~_~!!


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 20, 2007)

moridin said:


> it gets a lot of attention, its just there's been no releases in over a year :/



well yeah, but it still didnt get the attention it deserved when it was getting regularly updated, lol its a legendary series.

anyway, sry for bumping without any update news...


----------



## Taleran (May 20, 2007)

actually Hunter X Hunter was extremely popular even when coming out


Togashi has near legendary status at Shounen Jump


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2007)

^Which is why he abuses it and is lazy.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Jul 11, 2007)

How strong do you guys think the President of the Hunter Community is? If you guys get mad thinking this was an update, I'm sorry. I was just curious and I wanted to weigh how strong are certain characters.


----------



## Pantera (Jul 17, 2007)

If you mean fighting strength...he is pretty strong. 50 years ago he was the srongest nen user in the world. Now his strength has decreased but apparently he is still one of the strongest for sure.


As for authority...i guess he could be equal to a king of a country however he seems to be unpopular with the board members.


----------



## zionforsell (Jul 25, 2007)

This has become unbearable. How long do we have to wait for the new chapter??? Plus, what's with the speculation? It drives me crazy that we have not a single piece of info FROM the mangaka himself to tell us what is going on with the series. Yeah yeah he's sick, but what sickness? Why does it prevent him from drawing the series COMPLETELY? Or that he is sick, and also being at a dead end with storyline? Whether or not his sickness will affect his ability to draw from now on or just temporarily? 

HxH was my most favourite series. (WAS)It has gone downhill since the buggie arc, that is just the storyline and I haven't mentioned the quality of the artwork yet. I remember when it first came out, and I was blasted away with all the fighting theory and such. A magnificiant series, his best work I think. But why have things gone this way???

I demand an answer, and I think all fans deserve an answer. Why haven't Shounen Jump said ANYTHING??? I'm going crazy because of the wait if you can't tell.


----------



## Freija (Jul 25, 2007)

The author is just a lazy piece of shit that hates the editors at Shounen Jump so he takes it out on us by not releasing chaps...


----------



## barbapapa (Jul 25, 2007)

Like you can blame him for hating the editors at Jump. They're ruthless bastards that only care about making money! xD


----------



## Freija (Jul 25, 2007)

He doesn't have to take it out on his fans now do he ?


----------



## barbapapa (Jul 25, 2007)

That's a bit of an egocentric way to look at it.


----------



## Freija (Jul 25, 2007)

Not really, he's been holding out on us for soon 2 years.. he released 4 chaps last year, he's making his fans go wild, he's the egocentrical one, he's proved his point that he has more power than the editors since he's not been discontinued, but he's doing it anyway since he's a lazy bastard...


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 25, 2007)

I swear people need to stop posting in this thread unless its to say YAY Togahi is back on the case we will have new chapters soon. All this pointless thread bumping gets my hopes up every time.


----------



## Freija (Jul 25, 2007)

Same here, but for the first time in a long time i started a convo in here


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2007)

Lol, Togashi is too busy in his little queer club to come back.

Or he pulled a Tupac and dissappeared out of nowhere. But unlike Tupac, no one cares about him, just HxH. xD


----------



## Freija (Jul 25, 2007)

XDDDDDDDDDD Good one XD hahaha, but honestly, that pretty much describes it


----------



## mushi (Jul 25, 2007)

aaaaargh, stop with the bumping.. lol. This is fustrating!


----------



## Freija (Jul 25, 2007)

frustration is what all the fans of HxH feels, let's take it out on togashi  also i think Ging will show up in the final fight...

and Mushi it's Ninamori in my avatar


----------



## GaryDAI (Jul 25, 2007)

I wonder what Togashi is doing right now?  Probably eating dinner.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 26, 2007)

After the words of my previous post i'm going to go ahead and post in this thread on a subject unrelated to Togashi's return.

Is it just me or are the scans for the non NG volumes of Hunter x Hunter not very good! They have bad english and gutter shadow issues. I'm re-reading it and I really prefer to read scans on the pc (I own all the books) but the standard of whats available is quite bad.


----------



## Freija (Jul 26, 2007)

yeh, i think so too, sub average :/


----------



## Pantera (Jul 26, 2007)

what are the fights you truly desire to see in HXH.....for me there are 2:

1) *Hisoka Vs Phsychytrist girl from Hunter Exam* ( A mental match like that between her and leorio)

2) *Killua Vs Illumi* (DUEL)


I really wanna see if hisoka can drive that girl crazy.  and i want to see Killua put his brother in his proper place (espicially after killua's huuge improvment and the removal of that penis from his head).


----------



## Freija (Jul 26, 2007)

Hisoka vs Kuroro... easily


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 26, 2007)

Freija said:


> Hisoka vs Kuroro... easily



QFT. I've been dying to see this match. Actually I don't care who he fights just as long as we get to see Kuroro fight seriously


----------



## Freija (Jul 26, 2007)

D: i want both to be alive, T_T Hisoka rocks mah world, and Kuroro is coolio T_T oh if i had to chose i'd say Hisoka


----------



## mushi (Jul 26, 2007)

lol, thanks ^.^

And well.. I'd like to enter a debate about the characters, its just I've forgot half of them xd. The mangaka really needs to finish this off, even if its just a "I cbf with it, gtfo" >.>


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 26, 2007)

I have to agree on the Hisoka vs Kuroro I think it would be very entertaining and of a highe level! I would like to see Hisoka go full out because we have never really seen him give his all and as for Kuroro the only time he fought seriously was against Zeno and Silva and then he was outnumbered and couldnt really draw out his abilities.

On the point of the low quality scans I have always thought it would be good to have well translated scans for the celestial tower arc as thats when we learn a lot about nen and some of it is hard to make out and understand. Even the translations of different peoples moves and uses of nen are not very good (especially Hisoka's pansy gum). If not for the fact that I own the books and have watched the anime and read this a few times   I would be at a loss


----------



## Freija (Jul 26, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I have to agree on the Hisoka vs Kuroro I think it would be very entertaining and of a highe level! I would like to see Hisoka go full out because we have never really seen him give his all and as for Kuroro the only time he fought seriously was against Zeno and Silva and then he was outnumbered and couldnt really draw out his abilities.
> 
> On the point of the low quality scans I have always thought it would be good to have well translated scans for the celestial tower arc as thats when we learn a lot about nen and some of it is hard to make out and understand. Even the translations of different peoples moves and uses of nen are not very good (especially Hisoka's pansy gum). If not for the fact that I own the books and have watched the anime and read this a few times   I would be at a loss



actually kuroro weren't serious as mentioned by Zeno after the fight.


as for the earlier chaps, i have fairly good scans of it actually


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't believe he was not fighting seriousl against them both Zeno and Silva have always come across as being high lvel nen users above most if not all of the users we had seen up to that point no way he would be facing both of them trying to kill him and then just dick about for the fun of it!

My scans oft use the word "silentiously" and other such faux pas plus the sentence structure and general grammar burns my eyes. I tried to send some scans to someone who I got watching the anime to help explain about nen but that ended up making things worse (no way I was gonna give them my books due to a general lack of respect for other peoples property).


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 27, 2007)

Is the manga still going? And how many chapters are there?


----------



## PDQ (Jul 28, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> what are the fights you truly desire to see in HXH.....for me there are 2:



I'd like to see Hisoka and Feitan against Zero and Silva.

Also I bet if Hisoka ran into the Chimera ant king his balls would explode.


----------



## Freija (Jul 28, 2007)

Niabingi said:


> I don't believe he was not fighting seriousl against them both Zeno and Silva have always come across as being high lvel nen users above most if not all of the users we had seen up to that point no way he would be facing both of them trying to kill him and then just dick about for the fun of it!
> 
> My scans oft use the word "silentiously" and other such faux pas plus the sentence structure and general grammar burns my eyes. I tried to send some scans to someone who I got watching the anime to help explain about nen but that ended up making things worse (no way I was gonna give them my books due to a general lack of respect for other peoples property).



not to be mean or anYthing, but it doesn't matter what you think since Zeno said "If you were serious it would've been another outcome" to that Kuroro replied "Shit he noticed, what a scary old man."

so it's quite clear he was holding back


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 28, 2007)

Freija said:
			
		

> not to be mean or anYthing,


Oh no!! My thoughts on this subject matter not, that was just so mean to point out im hurt... I shall now proceed to silentiously cry in the corner.


> Zeno said "If you were serious it would've been another outcome" to that Kuroro replied "Shit he noticed, what a scary old man."


I just think if you look at the complete context of what was being said you realise that Zeno was talking about if they were to fight one on one (if I remember rightly). During the fight Kuroro mentions that 2 vs 1 is very difficult for him add that to the fact that he recieved a very good beat down I think its fair to say he was fighting seriously. However, where Zeno and Silva were trying to kill him he was trying to win a way that meant he could steal their abilities like he was defending more than attacking doesnt mean he wasnt trying. Thats the impression I got at any rate there are more reasons why I had made said impression (I think) but i'm only going of memory at the moment as I have none of my materials on hand in order for me to consolidate or "back up" what I just said.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Is the manga still going? And how many chapters are there?



It's not done and has been on hiatus for over a year.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 29, 2007)

How many chapters are there then?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2007)

260 I think, though you should ask someone that reads the series.


----------



## Freija (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah 260 chaps out so far


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok thanks for the info. And it doesn't look like it will get any farther eh?


----------



## mushi (Jul 29, 2007)

Nope, but we can all hope.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 30, 2007)

My friend told me it stopped right before a big battle or something lol.


----------



## DoomRabbit (Jul 31, 2007)

Has the author said anything about quitting the series?


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 31, 2007)

Nothing at all! Which makes it all the more frustrating, there is no info at all.


----------



## DoomRabbit (Jul 31, 2007)

bah, that's really bad because it's a great manga....


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 31, 2007)

I heard some rumor about his wife continuing it or something.


----------



## DoomRabbit (Jul 31, 2007)

Is she a good mangaka then?


----------



## Freija (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol she's sailor moons manga-ka XDd also that was just a suggestion by fans, said "he can write the plot and she can draw" i think it originated in this thread even


----------



## G@R-chan (Jul 31, 2007)

I think she's the mangaka that did Sailormoon.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah she is.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 31, 2007)

From Wikipedia


> Speculations that perhaps Togashi's wife Naoko Takeuchi (famed creator and artist of Sailor Moon) would take Togashi's place in authoring and illustrating the series were laughed off by her on her web diary, stating that this was merely a rumor.



this kills the wife working on more of it rumor


----------



## DoomRabbit (Jul 31, 2007)

Wikipedia also says that he is on a "sick leave" .... for a year


----------



## Freija (Jul 31, 2007)

sick leave is the official statement


----------



## Brooke (Jul 31, 2007)

Ehhhh how Lame right before a huge fight lol.Yeah i just read like 100 to 260 in two days so now I want moar lol.

So is there going to be another OVA that will focus on the Ants?


----------



## Twirl (Aug 1, 2007)

I think it is already longer then a year that he is on his "sick leave"


----------



## Freija (Aug 1, 2007)

it is way over a year -_-;;


----------



## Batman (Aug 1, 2007)

I really hate this mangaka for doing this. Probably my favorite manga ever and i'll never knowhow it ends.


----------



## Freija (Aug 1, 2007)

well you're not alone in the boat :/


----------



## Kepa (Aug 1, 2007)

Batman said:


> I really hate this mangaka for doing this. Probably my favorite manga ever and i'll never knowhow it ends.


you hate him? well I'm sure he's very sorry for getting sick and having his wife take over his work in such a stressful time. I guess human lives mean nothing to you when they're not providing you with entertainment?


----------



## Freija (Aug 1, 2007)

1. he's done this before and then he was caught playing video games

2.he's been sick since the end of GI so he must be fucking dying to be sick over 2 years

3.he was healthy enough to draw a congratulations story for another manga

4.his wife is not going to take over thats just a suggestion from FANS


----------



## Brooke (Aug 1, 2007)

How sad it was really good and I was a bit obssessed but with the stop and probably no picking the story up in site its sad.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 1, 2007)

Ehhh this is too bad. No more HxH.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 1, 2007)

I miss HXH man, Togashi is so good but he knows how to let down, First he rushes through the end of YYH and now he just stops on HXH. Don't draw and write long Manga series if your not focused on keeping it up.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm actually surprised no one in Japan has done anything about Togashi, they don't send mails into SJ asking...

I hope he got raped in an alley and tossed in the sewers for the sewer men to come get him.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 1, 2007)

Thats bit a harsh isn't it?


----------



## Brooke (Aug 1, 2007)

Not really to abandon a series out of no where and obviously not plan on finishing it.He should be raped by the sewer people or at least the mermen there vicous.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh my....


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 1, 2007)

Eh, he's human, I give him the benefit of the doubt, I believe he really is ill. And who knows, perhaps it will start up again in a couple years, like Shaman King.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 1, 2007)

I sure hope it starts again..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2007)

In a couple years? We've waited a couple years already. I just want him to tell the world that he is either stopping or continuing.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah I guess. He should at least make a letter to Jump or something.


----------



## Brooke (Aug 2, 2007)

I think we all agree that we would just like to know.


----------



## DoomRabbit (Aug 5, 2007)

so he has been quiet for a year and a half?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 6, 2007)

Taichi said:


> I'm actually surprised no one in Japan has done anything about Togashi, they don't send mails into SJ asking...



oddly i just read this on comipress



			
				comipress said:
			
		

> Fans Petition to Send Huner X Hunter Revival Request to Shonen Jump's Editor-in-Chief
> Sat, 2007-08-04 16:44
> Tags:
> 
> ...


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2007)

In other words, HxH doesn't attracts the fans so much anymore?

That's sad, but what I would like to know, how is Togashi's current condition. That at least should be clarified for all the readers waiting for HxH to continue.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2007)

Damn Japanese, tsk.

I hope someone beats the shit out of Togashi if he's still alive.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 7, 2007)

Lol either be happy hes dead or kill him if hes alive.


----------



## OniTasku (Aug 7, 2007)

He's obviously not dead. That would have been major news that would've been released all over the place. Though it's not so much that people don't care about HxH anymore, if anything, it's becoming more popular (at least in Japan). It continues to do incredibly well in sales.


----------



## DesignCore (Aug 7, 2007)

What if its not his fault? WHat if shoen decided to stop his series. They could have him in a clause where he cant speak on buisness terms.  For all we know they wanted to get rid of it and replace it. So there holding him back from finishing it or publishing it.

Never know it could not be his fault. Though it sux. also i hated chapters where the image quality was really low and bad. SO where can i watch the anime??


----------



## Codde (Aug 7, 2007)

Well one thing I found interesting was the fact that they haven't cancelled his series, despite all these breaks (which I don't think areall that new, just the length of it). So I doubt that's the case, unless they have a reason to force him to stop, while listing it as a series serialized in WSJ for some reason.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 7, 2007)

Lol you guys really hate him don't you? Maybe it's because I'm not caught up yet though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2007)

It's doing pretty decent outside Japan aswell.

And here's my hate Togashi rant for the day.

"Screw you, Togashi punk"


----------



## rchill (Aug 9, 2007)

maybe the mangaka is playing greed island.


----------



## isanon (Aug 9, 2007)

rchill said:


> maybe the mangaka is playing greed island.


nah he is probably just reading chiyo-shan hentai


----------



## Freija (Aug 10, 2007)

or tapping his wife cosplaying as sailor moon


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2007)

Word is that Togashi has recovered, and HxH's return to Jump is imminent.



"Hunter is planned to return shortly"



from BF over at Arlong Park 



O.O (stupid japanese text)


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh please let it be true. 

October huh?


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 10, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Word is that Togashi has recovered, and HxH's return to Jump is imminent.



What disease was it to be so serious ? I'm glad he vanquished it. And I hope the convalescence time gave him time to think of good ideas.


----------



## TenshiOni (Aug 10, 2007)

O glorious day.

*edits thread title*


----------



## Gene (Aug 10, 2007)

OMG thank you, Jesus.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

Omg. This is amazing!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2007)

HUMANITY IS SAVED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2007)

more of it translated

"Though, Jump will just publish whatever the chapters Togashi has prepared, then once they're all out, he'll take break again to draw some more."


----------



## Codde (Aug 10, 2007)

Releases seems like what Takehiko Inoue does with Vagabond which isn't too bad. Hopefully that at least means he'll release chapters that don't seem like an incredibly early draft.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 10, 2007)

FUCKING FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best new I've heard in a LONG time.


----------



## Emery (Aug 10, 2007)

I may cry now.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2007)

damn now I'm gonna have to re-read it...again


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2007)

*simultaneous fangasms heard world-wide*

I'll finally exhale a sigh of relief and jump for joy once the first new chapter makes it's re-debut.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2007)

I wonder if that issue of Jump will get a boost in sales


----------



## Crowe (Aug 10, 2007)

*Countdown *: 546 Days


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2007)

That *sure* is a *long* countdown. Too long. ;_; 546 isn't short. lol

And he' going to take even more _breaks?!_ Damn.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2007)

Uh...546 is like next fall.  Oh well, either way nothing's changed.  Only that worst gift has been given to people.  Hope.

Put me back in Ryodan, though.

And I want to know what this disease was.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2007)

Fuck Yeah!

I couldn't be happier now that one of my favorite series is returning.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 10, 2007)

You sir...are hardcore.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

Lol wow. Thats amazing.


----------



## HXHFMP (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh god, let it be true because i can't take it anymore


----------



## Batman (Aug 10, 2007)

omg. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . why do I feel the need to get drunk all of a sudden?


----------



## mushi (Aug 10, 2007)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Finally, lol. Least we have a date!


----------



## S.o.L (Aug 10, 2007)

Now I'm going to have to reread everything. Because I forgot what the hell was going on.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm just going to ask this, are you _sure_ it's Fall? I don't see where it says that...


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2007)

well Ritual has it marked down for returning in October


----------



## geG (Aug 10, 2007)

so im wondering if i should read this series

I've heard so many good things about it that it made me curious but I'm reluctant to start due to the whole hiatus thing. If he really does start doing new chapters I'll probably start reading it.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

You should read it. It's really good.


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 10, 2007)

546 Days oh wow...at least it's finally coming. ><

Now I got to go reread everything again too.  Been so long completely forgot many things.


----------



## Freija (Aug 10, 2007)

i have a stiffy, am i alone?


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 10, 2007)

I will celebrate after chapter 261 comes out.


----------



## Freija (Aug 10, 2007)

Are you joking ? im already celebrating


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2007)

Geg, you should watch it instead of reading it, I think you might enjoy it more that way. But reading it will be faster.


----------



## Freija (Aug 10, 2007)

reading it is the only way!!!!!! the anime was less gory and specific, and i enjoyed the manga way more... anyway gotta go, laters


----------



## Brooke (Aug 10, 2007)

So According to the name that has been changed its coming back.


----------



## Halo (Aug 10, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! I just saw the thread title change and I'm freaking excited as hell!!!! Yes yes yes!!!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

toothpick said:


> So According to the name that has been changed its coming back.



Yes of course!


----------



## Brooke (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats awesome OMG how cool is this?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

Very very cool.


----------



## Brooke (Aug 10, 2007)

Lol im glad it took me so long to read the hole thing again.I only had to wait like a few months for it to come back not years like some people.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I only say anime because I don't like the art...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

Ehhh I don't really like the drawing style for both anime and manga though. I just like the story.


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 10, 2007)

yesssssssssssssssssss! the wait is finally over, a great manga and story is coming back into my reading world and I cant wait to see it.


----------



## Brooke (Aug 10, 2007)

The drawing is cool either way for me except when the creator (dont know his name lol) gets lazy.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

Ehhh I liked more detailed drawings such as D.Gray-man.


----------



## Brooke (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree D.gray-man has good art,I also like the art in Katekyo Hitman Reborn!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

Bleach art is pretty good too. I also like FT and OP.

We should get back on topic.


----------



## Emery (Aug 10, 2007)

Let's all cross our fingers and pray he doesn't release scribbles!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 10, 2007)

Lol yeah. He better not be making us wait for crap.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 11, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!
THIS IS TOO AWESOME, CAPS ARE NOT ENOUGH TO EXPRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiron (Aug 11, 2007)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> YES!!!!!!!!
> THIS IS TOO AWESOME, CAPS ARE NOT ENOUGH TO EXPRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Indeed. Can't wait.  Hopefully he isn't just pulling our legs, or just going to release one chapter and then dissapear again, or something like that though.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 11, 2007)

Lets all not get our hopes up, god knows when its returning and I hope togashi does a good job.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh hell yes. Hm, now I need to go back and re-read the whole series or something, despite liking it so much it has been awhileeee.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 11, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Indeed. Can't wait.  Hopefully he isn't just pulling our legs, or just going to release one chapter and then dissapear again, or something like that though.



AHHHH!! He better not!!


----------



## Shiron (Aug 11, 2007)

I know. I really don't want that to be the case. But this _is_ Togashi we're talking about here, so I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah I guess. But I'm just happy that we got the news at least.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2007)

At least the series is planned to come back, but then again wasn't it planned to come back in spring?  When new chapters start coming I will start this series up.


----------



## smurfx (Aug 11, 2007)

zomg i'm so happy! lol maybe now that it's coming back oda will have something good to rip off and naruto will return to being good as it once was.


----------



## TAM ZEDEKIAH (Aug 11, 2007)

sources form nexgear says is coming back in october


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Aug 11, 2007)

Good news at last.


----------



## Judgemento (Aug 11, 2007)

Awesome @_@
I hope he stays with the plot and doesnt go cutting important parts 
We also demand double chapter


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2007)

Shiron said:


> I know. I really don't want that to be the case. But this _is_ Togashi we're talking about here, so I'm not going to get my hopes up.



too late for that in my case, my hopes are already up D:


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2007)

I also need to read this over again like many others. The whole ant arc is very vague for me and I can't remember much of what happened.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh god,the last chapter I read of hxh was so long ago..the Chimera ants..god so cool!
I really can't wait to see where Togashi will take this story..and what was the whole deal about a monster being asleep in Gon..
But Togashi better not be pulling our legs,releasing only a chapter in 6 months or someting like that!
Disclaimer:All of the possible mistakes in this post are due to the extreme state of excitement I am experiencing right now!


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2007)

Finished rereading the entire manga now  im ready for more come on togashi give it to me


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 11, 2007)

Then we better hope it won't be kids doodle like the last couple of volumes and that the story gets interesting again. Which means he better finish that annoying Cell arc and start something new.


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2007)

if you dloaded the volumes the art was good.. but yeah if he does that imma be annoyed


----------



## Xell (Aug 11, 2007)

Guys, I'm practically in tears of joy over this news of HxH returning. This has to be one of the greatest news this year in terms of manga.


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, it easily is, i got a tear yesterday too when i read this


----------



## Tmb04 (Aug 11, 2007)

Are you Serious!? Thats great News!! When did they announce this?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 11, 2007)

Yesterday, yo.

ONE MORE DAY CLOSER. I think I'll just go on Wiki and read on some names and bios since that's what I forgot. I still remember the big cliffhanger and what's going on.

Hisoka porn ftw.


----------



## Batman (Aug 11, 2007)

I just need the story to end.

*The king has to be destroyed or befriended*

*Gon has to fight Hisoka for reals.*

*Gon has to meet with Jin/Gin/Ging (whatever name they've going with now.)*

*Killua has to return home for one reason or another.*

Quite a few loose ends.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah,I too want this great story to be concluded,but not in a rushed way like it was in Yuyu Hakusho..


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 11, 2007)

eh? coming back? yeah right, he also once said he'll be coming back in April last year, but that didnt happen.
unless I see a chapter, this is nothing but just a rumour and a trap! a TRAP! for something... I dont care.


----------



## Codde (Aug 11, 2007)

Lord of the Abyss said:


> eh? coming back? yeah right, he also once said he'll be coming back in April last year, but that didnt happen.
> unless I see a chapter, this is nothing but just a rumour and a trap! a TRAP! for something... I dont care.


Though probably doesn't matter now, but I've heard that before (from people saying he stated that), but never saw any reliable source stating he'd resume in April, was it a WSJ statement?

I know there was an initial break, then he released an "apology" letter deal stating he would try to release more frequently, though he did at least release 3 chapters before taking the current break.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Aug 11, 2007)

I think I'm going to reread the manga...

...again!


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 11, 2007)

This is very exciting news.  I can't wait for hxh to return.  I'll need to reread the current arc.  I don't really remember what was happening anymore.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 11, 2007)

Lord of the Abyss said:


> eh? coming back? yeah right, he also once said he'll be coming back in April last year, but that didnt happen.
> unless I see a chapter, this is nothing but just a rumour and a trap! a TRAP! for something... I dont care.




actually that was just a baseless rumor


----------



## Danchou (Aug 11, 2007)

Terrific news. I think I fangasmed when I first heard this news.

Time to revert to my old nick and avy.


----------



## Brooke (Aug 11, 2007)

Lol yay everyone seem to be going pretty crazy over all this I am as well.


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2007)

This is prob the biggest manga news this years... who wouldn't go crazy


----------



## Xell (Aug 11, 2007)

Since this current news, I've finally forced myself to start reading the manga from where the anime finished. I'm enjoying it massively.


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2007)

>_> you haven't read ants arc yet, its just like the best arc of HXH?


----------



## Brooke (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah the ants Arc is definetley the best


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2007)

not just best, but superior


----------



## Crowe (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm going to rewatch the series soon enough ;<


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2007)

ok peK seriously, where did you find the stock to your feitan avas ?


----------



## Brooke (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah seriously where did you find that pic?


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2007)

i was refering to his last one too


----------



## Brooke (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh I was talking about this one


----------



## Freija (Aug 11, 2007)

well that's a nice avy too


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 11, 2007)

They're all nice lol.


----------



## Brooke (Aug 11, 2007)

Lol yeah heh heh this is like a weird little arguement that isn't really an arguement.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 11, 2007)

You can find lots of those fanart all over the net, try Deviantart, they might have some.

Some Japanese sites will have a lot of them.


----------



## Xell (Aug 12, 2007)

Freija said:


> >_> you haven't read ants arc yet, its just like the best arc of HXH?



I was just too lazy, lol. I'm on Volume 22, so I have about 2 more volumes to read until I'm upto date.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2007)

Should I wait for the series to return before I start reading, or just start ASAP?


----------



## Xell (Aug 12, 2007)

Parallax said:


> Should I wait for the series to return before I start reading, or just start ASAP?



Just read it. One of the reasons I'm reading it is so I can join in with the weekly discussions about the current chapters when they're released. Fun fun.


----------



## Goom (Aug 12, 2007)

HOLY CRAP HXH IS BACK... omg its a global event whip out the cake!!!! wait... i gotta wait till fall


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Aug 12, 2007)

This is great news ....... 
lets hope he finishes the current Cell arc and then gets into something more intresting. But then, cant wait to see the President go up agains the Cell thing ...... that would be one epic fight like Lucifer Vs Killua's Dad + Granmps


----------



## Xell (Aug 12, 2007)

plzletmefrag said:


> This is great news .......
> lets hope he finishes the current Cell arc and then gets into something more intresting. But then, cant wait to see the President go up agains the Cell thing ...... that would be one epic fight like Lucifer Vs Killua's Dad + Granmps



Lol Cell.. He does indeed look like a DBZ Villain.


----------



## Freija (Aug 12, 2007)

he might actually quit after this arc, he might make ging appear randomly


----------



## HXHFMP (Aug 12, 2007)

Xell said:


> Lol Cell.. He does indeed look like a DBZ Villain.



Actually I wonder what was going through his head when he came up with this Dbz character though Lol, but i still do like the Ant arc. My second best behind The ryodan's.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2007)

I've finally started this series, it's pretty good so far.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 12, 2007)

Kurapica will make smex with Leorio soon.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 12, 2007)

Parallax said:


> Should I wait for the series to return before I start reading, or just start ASAP?



Yeah, just read it.  It'll take like a day or two to read of all of it since its fast paced and addicting too.

This is great news can't wait to see Gon, Killua, Kurapica, Kuroro, Hisoka and the  rest of the Ryodan back.


----------



## Black Swan (Aug 12, 2007)

I have not read HxH since the break, and I think I have forgotten most of it so I'm about to start reading it again from chapter one.


----------



## Kepa (Aug 12, 2007)

Parallax said:


> I've finally started this series, it's pretty good so far.


yeah about halfway the manga gets really good (when they all get their powers), but the latest arc is just weird. I've never been a fan of qiant-animal-bug-creatures...but atleast the battles are still intresting


----------



## barbapapa (Aug 13, 2007)

The ant arc really is sort of weird; like it doesn't fit in with the rest. But over time I've come to appreciate it a lot because of that. Leave it to Togashi to just do whatever the hell he wants.


----------



## metronomy (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, this is very exciting news, very exciting.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2007)

looks like its time to start a re-read on the ant arc


----------



## Nakor (Aug 13, 2007)

very exciting news! i must reread the ant arc now.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 13, 2007)

Kepa said:


> yeah about halfway the manga gets really good (when they all get their powers), but the latest arc is just weird. I've never been a fan of qiant-animal-bug-creatures...but atleast the battles are still intresting



I liked it before that, I found it really weird how the series became completely different after the introduction of Nen.  Before that it was a lot to do with strategy and abstract thinking and teamwork and now it's more and more about heavy training and random nen powers with some strategy thrown in from time to time.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG.. I'm so happy..

That being said, I want the ant arc to finish and Gon must continue his search for Jin.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 13, 2007)

We all know the mangaka had a writers block.


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2007)

Lol over a years worth of writers block XD


----------



## Batman (Aug 13, 2007)

PDQ said:


> I liked it before that, I found it really weird how the series became completely different after the introduction of Nen.  Before that it was a lot to do with strategy and abstract thinking and teamwork and now it's more and more about heavy training and random nen powers with some strategy thrown in from time to time.



Quite true. Not as much lateral thinking as there was in the past, however its still interesting enough that he doesn't make it all about the powerups. I think there's enough strategy involved that its quite intriguing. I was dissapointed that so many chapters were devoted to the king playing a board game.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 13, 2007)

FUCK YES YES YES EYSAEFFJ
sdVJ
dj
fsj
dfjsdjsdf

JOY!


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2007)

YOU JUST NOTICED IT KENNETH ? YOURE SLOW!


----------



## Birkin (Aug 13, 2007)

I noticed it a few days ago, someone linked it off Wikipedia.

The thing is I've seen the same sentence before, only exchange October for May.


----------



## Freija (Aug 13, 2007)

its real now


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Aug 13, 2007)

Freija said:


> its real now




IT BETTER BE OR ELSE!


----------



## Orion (Aug 13, 2007)

SwordDancer said:


> IT BETTER BE OR ELSE!



I agree with this statement .


----------



## Razza (Aug 13, 2007)

Bwe he he he. It returns!

(Am I the only one who actually doesn't mind the Chimera Ant Arc?)

And that's it. Time to re-read the manga and re-watch the anime (For the third time)

Hell, it's not like there isn't a lack of things to cover.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope it does get back on track... Shounen Jump has been a slacker this year with 0 good mangas out there.


----------



## DesignCore (Aug 14, 2007)

Onrik said:


> Bwe he he he. It returns!
> 
> (Am I the only one who actually doesn't mind the Chimera Ant Arc?)
> 
> ...



Whats a good place i can stream the anime??


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2007)

Onrik said:


> (Am I the only one who actually doesn't mind the Chimera Ant Arc?)




most people who have read it liked the series and don't say right of the bat, BLARGH the art is bad, love NGL, almost as much as York Shin.



and while re-reading through the manga I made this image to show my liking of the character of Kurapica


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2007)

BattousaiMS said:


> I hope it does get back on track... Shounen Jump has been a slacker this year with 0 good mangas out there.



But, um, One Piece is better?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2007)

than HxH your pushing it


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Two questions for you guys.
> 
> 1) You think Hunter X Hunter could go timeskip?
> 
> 2) Do you think Togashi's will change during this hiatus?





1. DON'T WANT

2. hope not


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2007)

Hunter doesn't need a timeskip to be awesome.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 14, 2007)

I just want Kuroro vs. Hisoka


----------



## Razza (Aug 14, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Two questions for you guys.
> 
> 1) You think Hunter X Hunter could go timeskip?
> 
> 2) Do you think Togashi's will change during this hiatus?



1) Other than the current speeding through a month's worth of time of time no. 

2) Sure as hell hope not.


----------



## The Sentry (Aug 14, 2007)

HXH used to be good but then became shit. Its got shitty art 2


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 14, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Two questions for you guys.
> 
> 1) You think Hunter X Hunter could go timeskip?
> 
> 2) Do you think Togashi's will change during this hiatus?


1)can u even imagine gon not being naive? more mature?

i cant...

btw...is gon's hair suppose to be green?


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 14, 2007)

A timeskip done right would be awesome and would really help develop the characters more.
I can't really see Gon and the others defeating their current enemies when they are so young..I have faith that Togashi could pull a really good timeskip unlike another mangaka..I am looking at you Kishimoto!


----------



## Xell (Aug 14, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> HXH used to be good but then became shit. Its got shitty art 2



Maybe you just can't follow the storyline.


----------



## Halo (Aug 14, 2007)

Now I can reread the manga in its entirety without feeling the agony of having to wait un unknown amount of time before it continues! Hooray!


----------



## Dio Brando (Aug 14, 2007)

Timeskip would be awful. I really don't want Gon to lose his innocence. :\


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 14, 2007)

Gon doesn't have to lose his innocence..it'a an important part of him..look at Goku for example..even as an adult he was innocent.
I repeat,a timeskip isn't bad unless it is done bad by the mangaka.
The possibilities for character evolution would be higher.
You can do and put teenagers in situations where you can't put children no matter how strong they are.


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2007)

No timeskips will ever occur in HxH im pretty sure of that


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 14, 2007)

Freija said:


> No timeskips will ever occur in HxH im pretty sure of that



Why do you think that?
Because Togashi wants to wrap this story fast or what?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> Gon doesn't have to lose his innocence..it'a an important part of him..look at Goku for example..even as an adult he was innocent.
> I repeat,a timeskip isn't bad unless it is done bad by the mangaka.
> The possibilities for character evolution would be higher.
> You can do and put teenagers in situations where you can't put children no matter how strong they are.



I'm more compared about everyone else aging rather than Gon, and I don't see a logical reason for Kurapica to take a break looking for the Spider, since they now have the nen remover on their team


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 14, 2007)

Who knows..maybe Kurapica looks for the Spider for 3-4 years and doesn't find them untill after the timeskip!


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2007)

but that'd be effing pointless theres no real need for a timeskip usually, authors just use it , when there is need or when they're series is dying down


neither is true with HxH, I believe that it'll jump back right into its usual Ryodan course right after Ant King is dead


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 14, 2007)

Who knows..it's not about the story dieing,but for the characters to evolve.
Do you really see Gon beating Hisoka as a child..as he is now?
You can just do so much more with teenager characters from a writer's point of view,and it adds freshness to the story.
We shall just have to wait and see..that is if he really is going to resume the manga again and this is not a false hope..


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2007)

I had no problem with their 1st fight when he was just 12


and besides there isn't any fights that a pure PIS (Kurapica's are largly influenced), Togashi is smart when writing them so I believe that when Gon does beat Hisoka the reason will make sense


----------



## HXHFMP (Aug 14, 2007)

Setoshi said:


> Two questions for you guys.
> 
> 1) You think Hunter X Hunter could go timeskip?
> 
> 2) Do you think Togashi's will change during this hiatus?



I'd like it, simply because i wouldn't want to see Gon DBZ-ed in that just little training that he did. Leave that kind of stuff to One piece or Bleach. 

Second question is easy. People don't change!!


----------



## Nakor (Aug 14, 2007)

i could maybe see a short timeskip, like 3-4 months after the ant arc.


----------



## Xell (Aug 14, 2007)

Freija said:


> No timeskips will ever occur in HxH im pretty sure of that



I agree with this. A timeskip would have happened by now, I don't see why Togashi would want a timeskip if he hasn't done one already.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 14, 2007)

Who knows maybe after a fight between Killua and Gon?


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Aug 14, 2007)

A timeskip... for what actually? All this build up, the grand clash, for what? I don't think so. Unlike other manga, HxH has shown and stated *numerous *times that experince is the key to survival. I'd like to see the experince, he managed to show it well so far. Now I wanna see what they do with this newfound experince after the Ant Arc, etc.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 14, 2007)

I would like to see what Killu and Gon are like when they are older but I don't want a time skip at the same time.


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2007)

Xell said:


> I agree with this. A timeskip would have happened by now, I don't see why Togashi would want a timeskip if he hasn't done one already.



only way a timeskip would ever happen is if they went to a training camp for hunters or something


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2007)

Meh I hope they get their ass whooped then a timeskip occurs that would be nice but I doubt it would happen. I guess I just like seeing characters grow.


----------



## Kuroro (Aug 14, 2007)

How long as it been since I've read HxH?  Hopefully the good news will come true.


----------



## Freija (Aug 14, 2007)

what if they fail, and the ants take over zeh world, and timeskip occurs and they be le resistance


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2007)

> what if they fail, and the ants take over zeh world, and timeskip occurs and they be le resistance


That would be cool, though you would have to wonder where/what people like Ging and Killua's side of the family are doing.

I am probably underestimating the ants greatly but I only really saw them as stepping stones for Gon and Killua. I forgot his name but the old guy seems to take them seriously so I guess they are more powerfull than I give them credit for =/.


----------



## Razza (Aug 14, 2007)

Lets see, for a timeskip. 

I dunno. First off it's difficult for me to imagine Gon as a teenager. Given of course that he has matured over the course of the series, however he still maintains the same sorta child-like attitude at times.

Killua is easier to imagine considering he acts much older (At times). Though I wonder if the rest of the Zoldeycks would try to bring him back at some point again.

Kurapika... Well, unless he had no way of finding the Ryodan for a few years I don't see what they would do with him. I'm pretty sure that they are going to try to go after him at some point.

Leorio would be the easiest to have a timeskip for since he is in med-school anyway.

I'm actually kinda torn on if I would like to see a timeskip or not. I like the fact that Togashi has let the reader know about the passage of time, from mentioning specific dates to making general references to time. It's nice to see the characters grow and be a be able to attach a period of time to that growth wile still being able to see what was going on during that time. A timeskip sorta removes that and any growth is seen in retrospect.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2007)

If the manga is continuing means a good chance the anime will start up again right? Atleast OVAs. This is great news


----------



## Taleran (Aug 15, 2007)

Jio said:


> Meh I hope they get their ass whooped then a timeskip occurs that would be nice but I doubt it would happen. I guess I just like seeing characters grow.



and obviously the sole kind of growth is in height and age


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 15, 2007)

Freija said:


> what if they fail, and the ants take over zeh world, and timeskip occurs and they be le resistance



if the ants win, wouldnt 
-the team gets killed
-all the humans get killed/changed to ants

besides...they are pretty much the resistance to begin with


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't think that they will fail, I personally never viewed the ant arc as a major arc. To me although still highly enjoyable Greed Island and this ant arc have simply been training grounds for Gon and Killua. For that reason I don't see the ants winning whereas the Ryodan we knew would come back and once again take the role of villains in a different arc I very much doubt we will see the ants again in a bad guy capacity.


----------



## barbapapa (Aug 15, 2007)

timeskips ruin more than they do good.
thank god Togashi seems to agree; though it would be neat to see Killua and Gon older


----------



## BattousaiMS (Aug 15, 2007)

Parallax said:


> But, um, One Piece is better?



Gon Frecks  + Killula >>>> better story then anything crappy pirate story One Piece (aka Clown Piece) can bring.


----------



## Gene (Aug 15, 2007)

An end of the manga timeskip would be interesting. It could show how everybody's been doing after the final battle of the manga.


----------



## Razza (Aug 15, 2007)

End of manga timeskips are rumors and lies! 

But anyway. Anyone else think that Ging has potential to be the ultimate badass? I mean come on. He was riding a dragon which was riding a dragon.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 15, 2007)

BattousaiMS said:


> Gon Frecks  + Killula >>>> better story then anything crappy pirate story One Piece (aka Clown Piece) can bring.



I agree 100%.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2007)

^Since when did you read One Piece?


----------



## Stepped (Aug 16, 2007)

Oyay. I'd better start reading again last time I checked I was on chapter 19


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2007)

DDDDDDDD: i don't really compare HxH and OP i consider them to be the same level of awesomeness


----------



## isanon (Aug 16, 2007)

*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!
*


----------



## olaf (Aug 16, 2007)

is ther any info on release date? or still nothing too precise?


----------



## BattousaiMS (Aug 16, 2007)

H X H doesn't need a time skip. Remember the goal of the story, they aren't there to become the strongest of the world here. Gon is in search of his father and that's pretty much the bottom line it's just that they help anything that falls along their path. This is why we didn't Gon and Killua when Kurapica was on his revenge mission, cuz it's really not their mission they would help only if the incident fell in front of them. So it's more of a journey. Having a time skip would prove nothing here since H x H universe doesn't evolve in terms of characters gaining new abilities one after another. It's you gain your ability and then your evolution in that department stops. So now you getter acquire strategies to utilize your ability to the fullest on the given situation you are facing.


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2007)

they will become the strongest anyway though :rofl


----------



## Razza (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, yah they _will_. However that is one of the things I always found interesting is that they really only become stronger out of necessity. Actually I find it funny that Until the end of Greed Island and the Ant arc Gon had always been weaker than Killua... Probably still is but the distance between the two has been reduced severely. One of the reasons I found the York-Shin arc interesting was that they took a back seat simply because they had no chance of fighting any member of the Ryodan and surviving.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 16, 2007)

It would be nice if they didn't end up the strongest. Since Togashi is such an awesome mangaka I'm sure he won't let us down!


----------



## Freija (Aug 16, 2007)

Let down? I WANT THEM FUCKING OMNIPOTENT


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 16, 2007)

Finally read the Chimera Ant arc guys.  Needless to say, it's my fave arc after the Ryodan Arc.  Action packed with a servicable story to boot.  And I like the Ryodan subplot (Pain Packer FTW).  Definitely ends on one hell of a cliffhanger.  Even more anxious for October now.

This arc further cements my thoughts that HxH>>>>>>.Bleach/OP/Naruto.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 16, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Finally read the Chimera Ant arc guys.  Needless to say, it's my fave arc after the Ryodan Arc.  Action packed with a servicable story to boot.  And I like the Ryodan subplot (Pain Packer FTW).  Definitely ends on one hell of a cliffhanger.  Even more anxious for October now.
> 
> This arc further cements my thoughts that HxH>>>>>>.Bleach/OP/Naruto.



Wait, wait, wait.

So all this time, you were just a watcher of HxH? :amazed I though you'd read it.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, I watched HxH all the way through Greed Island.  Then I said "fuck waiting" and read the whole Chimera Arc.  Awesome shit indeed.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 16, 2007)

Did you finish reading it just now? It's good indeed, although the Ryodan arc was better imo as well.


----------



## Blinus (Aug 16, 2007)

YAY!!! One of my faves. Hopefully this means a new OVA soon too. Did the Chimaera Ant arc end before hiatus, or will it still be that arc when it returns?


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 16, 2007)

Goku said:


> Did you finish reading it just now? It's good indeed, although the Ryodan arc was better imo as well.



Yep, I finished reading last night.  It was hard to stop myself from reading.  And as a result, I was sleepy at work, but it was all worth it.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 16, 2007)

The Chimera Ant Arc was just about to get really exciting. Gon's team was just heading out to face the King etc. in the palace.


----------



## Razza (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm one of the few who *ducks* Actually liked the anime more than the manga. But on average I enjoy anime more for most things anyway.

I want to see Netero do something.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 16, 2007)

I got a bad feeling that Netero is gonna die.  He said he isn't in his prime anymore and that the King is supposedly stronger.  I hope he doesn't bite the dust, but I'm pretty sure he'll probably end up losing tho.

And I generally tend to prefer anime anyways.  I like animation, sound and color plus the art in alot of places in the manga, is pretty poor (but I let is slide because Togashi is awesome)


----------



## Birkin (Aug 16, 2007)

Kurapika should make his return late this arc and then disappear again.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 16, 2007)

I want Leorio back! Screw his med examns, he needs to hurry up and learn Nen and make a reappearance.


----------



## geostigma (Aug 16, 2007)

Stepped said:


> Oyay. I'd better start reading again last time I checked I was on chapter 19



lol...great sig tho man. HxH as a series reminds me a lot of the guy in your sig, Arenas.
It has more potential than every other series out there but due to lags at times and injuries it never gets the recognition it deserves. But hopefully like for Gil, this will be hxh's year and we'll get back on track.


----------



## Razza (Aug 16, 2007)

Two completely differen't things I'm hoping for though. A) Leorio and Kurapika returning. I'm all for Gon and Killua, love 'em to death. But that's not to say the other two aren't great as well. 

I also hope that, if this is a return to a somewhat regular flow of chapters, that the fandom increases. I always like to see a fandom growing and HxH is sadly neglected. Not to say that there aren't a lot of people who like it but It's gnereal appeal to me seems like the type that would draw a much larger crowd than it does... This is particularly annoying to me considering I think a bunch of the die-hard Bleach/OP/Naruto fans could really get into it, especially Naruto fans considering how similar *ahem* the series are.

That said it's a double edged sword considering there will also be idiots that enter the fandom but whatever.

On a slightly off topic-topic since this is the manga section. Anyone think the anime will ever be licensed in English? From what I understand the series as a whole is popular amongst other areas.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 16, 2007)

One slight thing bothered me this arc, the tiers.  They seemed kinda off this arc.  Can't quite place my finger on why tho, I'm sure someone understands what I'm getting at.

And what's with the Ryodan? I find it hard to dislike these guys despite the fact that they massacred Kurpica's clan.  It seems like Togashi was trying to garner simpathy for Kurapica, but then later on has the Ryodan defending their home turf and even declining the offer to perform mercy kills on the Queen's pets making them not seem as nearly as bad as before.

I'm trying to figure out what Togashi is trying to accomplish with these guys.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 17, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> And what's with the Ryodan? I find it hard to dislike these guys despite the fact that they massacred Kurpica's clan.  It seems like Togashi was trying to garner simpathy for Kurapica, but then later on has the Ryodan defending their home turf and even declining the offer to perform mercy kills on the Queen's pets making them not seem as nearly as bad as before.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what Togashi is trying to accomplish with these guys.



Well if he was trying to create one of the coolest and most badass evil organizations in anime/manga history he has succeeded with flying colors


----------



## Pantera (Aug 17, 2007)

It is without a doubt the coolest criminal organization in the manga/anime/comics history. The Espada, CP9, and akatasuki doesn't even come close to the ryodan cause as you guys mentioned , the ryodan shows you that there is no right or wrong in this world but just points of view. 

And most importantly they have the greatest and coolest leader in the existence ( koruro lucifier).  Its just amazing how he managed to keep such people with personalities like feitan and the others in check and firthermore won their love.


----------



## Freija (Aug 17, 2007)

^
i can mention way cooler organzations you mentioned, but your point still stand


----------



## Birkin (Aug 17, 2007)

You did not just compare Shitruto to God HxH. :amazed


----------



## Freija (Aug 17, 2007)

i think he did


----------



## Birkin (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh Jesus... God just killed a kitten.


----------



## Freija (Aug 17, 2007)

no 10 kittens, the punishment is stricter now... and he cut the human population in half


----------



## Birkin (Aug 17, 2007)

I hope Pajhli was in the half that got killed.


----------



## Freija (Aug 17, 2007)

you're such a cute little hater


----------



## Birkin (Aug 17, 2007)

I agree. :3


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 17, 2007)

i hope the chimera ant arc comes to a close quickly since i've been w8ing 4 hisoka v.s kuroro to duke it out


----------



## Freija (Aug 17, 2007)

nah, i don't wanna know who of them die T_T


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 17, 2007)

i just would be intresting to see how hisoka deals with the spider after the nen chain of kuroro is remove i mean the ryodan wouldn't just stand their and let their leader fall


----------



## Freija (Aug 17, 2007)

they would if he ordered them to, and i don't think they'll be there+as spectators


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 17, 2007)

it would come down to a toss coin i think
and besides i think hisoka would be happier to fight them more the merrier


----------



## Birkin (Aug 17, 2007)

Freija said:


> they would if he ordered them to, and i don't think they'll be there+as spectators



Doubtful, when Kuroro was captured by Kurapika he said they wouldn't bother with him anymore since the survival of the Spider was more important. He was wrong then.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 17, 2007)

well half of them are loyal to kuroro while other would just prob do as their told


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 17, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> well half of them are loyal to kuroro while other would just prob do as their told


uhm, they are all loyal to Kuroro...


----------



## Freija (Aug 17, 2007)

All of them are loyal to Kuroro which is why they're loyal to the spider.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 17, 2007)

Read the last post of the previous page, Freija.


----------



## Freija (Aug 17, 2007)

quote it instead, im too lazy


----------



## Birkin (Aug 17, 2007)

Goku said:


> Doubtful, when Kuroro was captured by Kurapika he said they wouldn't bother with him anymore since the survival of the Spider was more important. He was wrong then.



hai2you2kk


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 17, 2007)

not all of them were willing to risk their necks for kuroro safety
i mean they are more loyal to spider as a group than having kuroro not die


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 17, 2007)

Kuroro's orders, the legs are more important than the head.
Feitan and Phinx wanted to go and just kill Kurapika, Kuroro himself thought something the same, that Pakunoda should bring everyone.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 17, 2007)

Lord of the Abyss said:


> Kuroro's orders, the legs are more important than the head.
> Feitan and Phinx wanted to go and just kill Kurapika, Kuroro himself thought something the same, that Pakunoda should bring everyone.



yah thats wat i mean some would rather just cut their losses rather than willing to risk sumting else


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 17, 2007)

BTW,HxH fans... Am I mentally sick if I don't feel that this manga is the best ever ? Because it isn't really to me... I mea, it's decent, but I don't feel the orgasm you guys feel (yes, I've read it to an extent. I have a big fan of HxH as a friend. Refuses to lend them, so I have to squat his place to read them...)

I ask you, make me want to love.


----------



## Razza (Aug 17, 2007)

I've got nothing for you. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Birkin (Aug 17, 2007)

If you don't like, you don't like.

I value this as the best new generation series.


----------



## Razza (Aug 17, 2007)

There you go. There's nothing we can do to get you to like it really. You don't like it, It is my personal favorite series. That's our opinions. Re-read it, watch the anime if you haven't. ect ect.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 17, 2007)

Just as the othe rs said; if it you like it, keep on reading it. If you don't, then drop it. Don't force yourself to read it if you don't really like it.


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 17, 2007)

The channel airing the anime only puts episodes when they feel like it and they restart it at the moment things get interesting... (I kinda enjoyed the first arc.)

I guess the fact my friend keeps interupting me with "IT'S AWESOME ISN'T ? SAY IT'S AWESOME !!!" and that the solution of reading it in the bookshop isn't conforable, I just didn't appreciate it full throttle (and buying ? pheh, my salary barely supports my living costs...)



> Don't force yourself to read it if you don't really like it



I'll read it. I mean, I hear so much about it, I must focus a little more attention on it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 17, 2007)

Watching it might be better then reading but that's your personal choice.

I watched and then read where it left off at.


----------



## Freija (Aug 17, 2007)

Goku said:


> hai2you2kk



Villains are always wrong.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 17, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> The channel airing the anime only puts episodes when they feel like it and they restart it at the moment things get interesting... (I kinda enjoyed the first arc.)
> 
> I guess the fact my friend keeps interupting me with "IT'S AWESOME ISN'T ? SAY IT'S AWESOME !!!" and that the solution of reading it in the bookshop isn't conforable, I just didn't appreciate it full throttle (and buying ? pheh, my salary barely supports my living costs...)
> 
> ...



you could always read it online. Wow! is a good place to read it. or watch it at 
CRUNCHYROLL


----------



## DethStryque (Aug 17, 2007)

^_^ i loved the anime so i guess i better start reading the manga also.....


----------



## Razza (Aug 17, 2007)

DethStryque said:


> ^_^ i loved the anime so i guess i better start reading the manga also.....



Yes, my children, come to the dark side until we take over the universe!

Edit: Hmm, Killua is coming up in the second round of the Character popularity Tourney in Ch12. I say we show our support when the time comes.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 17, 2007)

I hope he doesn't meet Goku. T____T


----------



## Xell (Aug 17, 2007)

If I'm reading the bracket right, it looks like he's against Yagami Light. :\ Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 17, 2007)

That Tournament already became a joke when Hisoka lost to Yahiko. I mean COME ON!! XD


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

God damn it Xell. How did you get the video to make your avy. I can't find anything but the Greed Island and GI final episodes that are in the correct format for .gif making.

Yah, that was unfortunate. But oh well. I'm still rooting for Killua to the end.


----------



## Xell (Aug 18, 2007)

Onrik said:


> God damn it Xell. How did you get the video to make your avy. I can't find anything but the Greed Island and GI final episodes that are in the correct format for .gif making.
> 
> Yah, that was unfortunate. But oh well. I'm still rooting for Killua to the end.



Source

Get the episodes needed in .avi format. :3


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

Okay, so that's where I got them, Virtual Dub just hates me.

Whatever. Screw Gif's. I'm sticking to my transparencies.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 18, 2007)

If he doesn't beat Light I'm gonna shoot someone, seriously.

When is it open though?


----------



## Freija (Aug 18, 2007)

Or you could use Link removed


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 18, 2007)

Freija said:


> Or you could use Link removed



I think it's down...Or I don't know how to use it.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 18, 2007)

The site is [BSS-Anon] Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann - 20.​ass

Freija got it wrong.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 18, 2007)

> I value this as the best new generation series.



I agree. too bad togashi is too lazy to keep going with it, but is it true that its coming back to shonen jump?   on a unrelated note, does anyone think Eve from black cat looks like kurapica?


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> I agree. too bad togashi is too lazy to keep going with it, but is it true that its coming back to shonen jump?   on a unrelated note, does anyone think Eve from black cat looks like kurapica?



What do you think all of us have been Fangasming about what with the mentions of october in the sigs, the large amount of HxH appearing in peoples sets amongst other things.

I'll take this time to confess. I'm not as hardcore as some of you. I only got into this series a few months back though it quickly took my #1 slot. So, while I do say I have good timing, I'm not as hardcore for having to wait.


----------



## Lord Snow (Aug 18, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> That Tournament already became a joke when Hisoka lost to Yahiko. I mean COME ON!! XD



Lol. You have got to be kidding with me.


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

Just on a whim. Gave the anime a try. Gave up for a week after the first episode but tried again because I had heard a lot about it. Gave up for a week after the second episode because it was boring but tried again because the episode preview looked interesting. At that point I considered it entertaining enough to keep watching, then I got to the exams and started watching it for Killua. By the  time I got to the fourth exam episodes I declared myself a fan and the York Shin arc I declared it my favorite series of all I've seen.

Read the manga after I finished the OVA's. I like the anime better but that's just me and I fully expect to be crucified for saying that in a manga section.

(Not to say that I didn't like the manga, it's still great.)


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 18, 2007)

Heard a lot of good things about it..tried the anime first.
It was good but it became one of my favorites after the Celestial Tower and the discovery of Nen..the characters were incredibly well written.
Especially Gon and Kuroro..Gon is a Naruto done right..I am sorry,I meant that Naruto is a Gon done wrong.
I watched it all untill the end of the OVA's and then started the manga..
No amount of letters can truly display the sorrow I experienced when I found out that Togashi was on sick leave or whatever..but now my hope is renewed!


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, don't feel alone, I caught up by watching the anime, then switched to the manga when the anime ended.  I prefer the anime, but the manga still kicks ass when Togashi's art is right.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes Togashi's art is truly great and well,original,when he puts his effort into it..unfortunetly that wasn't the case in the Ant arc..


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> Heard a lot of good things about it..tried the anime first.
> It was good but it became one of my favorites after the Celestial Tower and the discovery of Nen..the characters were incredibly well written.
> Especially Gon and Kuroro..Gon is a Naruto done right..I am sorry,I meant that Naruto is a Gon done wrong.
> I watched it all untill the end of the OVA's and then started the manga..
> No amount of letters can truly display the sorrow I experienced when I found out that Togashi was on sick leave or whatever..but now my hope is renewed!



On that note, watching HxH made me hate Naruto even more just because I started to draw parallels all the time...

I think at one point I literally said out loud: 
"So after the Hunter exam Illumi used some illusionary mumbo-jumbo which caused his younger brother, Killua, to abandon his friends to go his family's secret hideout forcing his best friend, Gon with the help of others to 'rescue' him.

...

So after the Chuunin exam Itachi used some illusionary mumbo-jumbo which caused his younger brother, Sasuke, to abandon his friends to go Orochimaru's secret hideout forcing his best friend, Naruto with the help of others to 'rescue' him.


... Well fuck"

And I realize that Illumi and Itachi's goals are very different. The point, however, stands.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 18, 2007)

Onrik said:


> On that note, watching HxH made me hate Naruto even more just because I started to draw parallels all the time...
> 
> I think at one point I literally said out loud:
> "So after the Hunter exam Illumi used some illusionary mumbo-jumbo which caused his younger brother, Killua, to abandon his friends to go his family's secret hideout forcing his best friend, Gon with the help of others to 'rescue' him.
> ...



The fact that Kishi has..umm..how should I say this.."borrowed",yes "borrowed" or not elements from HxH was and is widely disputed among the fans of the both.
There is even that little joke that says that Naruto part 2 was so crappy because Kishi couldn't inspire from Togashi anymore.
There are huge similarities..strarting from Kurapica's eyes transformation to the fact that the Chakra sistem is so similar to the Nen one and basic motiffs in the story.
One could argue that some are part of the traditional rules of shonen and of storytelling in general,but I won't go there.
In my opinion the manga HxH is much more better than Naruto,just as the characters from HxH are much more well developed and ultimately likeable that the ones in Naruto.
And congrats on the fact that Togashi didn't pull a Gary Stue like Kishi did with Sasuke and on the fact that Togashi didn't sell his main character out due to the popularity of others like Kishi did with Naruto in favor of Sasuke!


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

Indeed with the character development. There isn't a single character that I truly hate in terms of character. (Though I dislike the Zaoldyecks for pestering Killua but thats more of the Rossiu breed of hate, I like the characters overall). And hell, first series I've seen where I actually loved all of the main characters.

The thing is, you'd think if Kishimoto copied Togashi's work as people say, he would have been able to improve somehow. Now, given that Chakara seems to resemble Dragonball's Ki more than Nen, but the character models and general plot fail to compare.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 18, 2007)

Well,the Chakra sistem resembles more the Nen then the Ki from DragonBall..it has rules and a way in which it works according to logic(an internal logic but nonetheless logic) while Ki has no such things.
Togashi truly did a wonderfull job with Nen,it was refreshing to see such attention paid to these details.
And no,Kishi doesn't posess the same imagination Togashi has.
Kishi may have his merits..but I place Togashi over him with ease.


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

Nen, hm. I think I liked nen slightly more before the consept of personal moves was introduced, if only slightly. The whole strategy of sacrificing defense for the ability to dodge or sacrificing power for defense was neat. Then again, considering the Hatsu techniques are, in general, pretty damn inventive...


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 18, 2007)

I am curious to what degree the Nen moves can affect the world..and by that I mean how powerfull will those moves become..wasn't Gon's purpose to cut a mountain in two eventually with his technique?


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

Seems a bit much if you ask me. His paper and Scissors techniques are based on emission and transformation respectively which he can't use at full power.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 18, 2007)

Hmm,let's wait and see..I don't know if even the ones that have achieved 100% mastery in emission and transformation can do that..that would be cutting a mountain in two..but Togashi put those words in Gon's mouth for a reason so we shall wait and see!


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

Honestly I don't want Gon to become that strong. A small portion of what I like about him is his endearing personality dispite rarely being the strongest at any given time. (Though I admit I do like the fact that he has or is catching up to Killua.)


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 18, 2007)

I do wonder who is the strongest character in HxH seen until now..the fanboy in me wants to say Kuroro..although Hisoka may very well be equal!


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

Silva and grandpa Zaoldyeck (Forget his name) seemed pretty damn strong.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes..but Kuroro for the most part held his own against the two!
He fought the two strongest Zaoldyeck's alive and even smiled!


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

And that is when I said "YES YOU ARE THE BEST FEARLESS LEADER EVER!"


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 18, 2007)

Yes,yes that was the moment when I said "this guy may be evil,REALLY evil,but he is the most likeable REALLY evil guy I have ever seen!" 
He stands out among all the other villains with the fact that he cares about his men more then he cares about himself and rules over them not by fear,but by devotion..soo kickass..
He has morals and a code..sick morals and a sick code but nonetheless!


----------



## Freija (Aug 18, 2007)

... Kuroro held back in that fight, stated afterwards


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 18, 2007)

Freija said:


> ... Kuroro held back in that fight, stated afterwards



I know!


----------



## Xell (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm also excited about the fact that the anime might continue if HxH does return. I can't wait to hear some more "JAN KEN".


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

Takeuchi Junko. That was of course my first parallel between the characters. She does better when she's not straining her voice to make it lower pitched and I think she does Gon perfectly. Manages to make him cute, loveable, and yet still kickass when he needs to be.

Hell, everyone does their voices well.


----------



## Xell (Aug 18, 2007)

Onrik said:


> Takeuchi Junko. That was of course my first parallel between the characters. She does better when she's not straining her voice to make it lower pitched and I think she does Gon perfectly. Manages to make him cute, loveable, and yet still kickass when he needs to be.
> 
> Hell, everyone does their voices well.



Hahaha yeah! Yet I hate her work on Naruto.. Maybe it's just because Naruto sucks as a character though.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 18, 2007)

Hmm,I wonder how Gon would look like a teenager..I sure hope we will eventually find out!
Edit:Yes,Naruto does suck as a character..


----------



## Freija (Aug 18, 2007)

bah who cares about gon, GO KILLUA, FEITAN, HISOKA AND KURORO!!!!!!!!!! oh and Shizuku and Machi


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 18, 2007)

Freija said:


> bah who cares about gon,



That's blasphemy!


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

But I like Gon. He's cute. But I also like Killua and Kuroro and Hisoka and... *goes on muttering to himself*


----------



## Freija (Aug 18, 2007)

Gon sucks, i might re-evaluate him after the upcoming fight


----------



## Xell (Aug 18, 2007)

Freija, your new sig is great. I love it how they translated that page in the manga

"DON'T FU-"

"Alright".

;D


----------



## Freija (Aug 18, 2007)

i just totally love the page


----------



## Catterix (Aug 18, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> Well,the Chakra sistem resembles more the Nen then the Ki from DragonBall..it has rules and a way in which it works according to logic(an internal logic but nonetheless logic) while Ki has no such things.
> Togashi truly did a wonderfull job with Nen,it was refreshing to see such attention paid to these details.
> And no,Kishi doesn't posess the same imagination Togashi has.
> Kishi may have his merits..but I place Togashi over him with ease.



That NinXKiXChakra isn't related to the anime they're from, they're all just different forms of belief, some have more rules. The Chakra from Naruto having more rules and logic has no direct relation to the Nen from HXH, it's all just part of Japanese Background anyway.

It's like saying one Racing Car show copies another more because they focus more on the skill of the driver.

Either way, REALLY HAPPY that HXH is back


----------



## tictactoc (Aug 18, 2007)

lol HunterXHunter


----------



## Parallax (Aug 18, 2007)

^lol naruto


----------



## Xell (Aug 18, 2007)

Lol Naruto


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

I feel somewhat of an urge to try and convert the narutards here to this show just because of the similarities.

I must say, the anime does a good job of conveying pain. (Said after grimacing his way through the Hanzo vs Gon fight)

Oh and also


> lol HunterXHunter


lol, Naruto.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 18, 2007)

^^And the moral of all this is, don't fuck with HXH.


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

Parallax said:


> ^^And the moral of all this is, don't fuck with HXH.



For it's fans are a strong and proud breed. Then again the same could  be said for quite a few shows.


----------



## Ulysses (Aug 18, 2007)

I think Gin might be the strongest nen user.


----------



## Razza (Aug 18, 2007)

I beleive Netero is the strongest, however Ging would rate in the top 10 given his status as a (sorta) Triple Hunter.


----------



## Ulysses (Aug 18, 2007)

Onrik said:


> I beleive Netero is the strongest, however Ging would rate in the top 10 given his status as a (sorta) Triple Hunter.




Netero said gin was one of the 5 greatest nen users.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 19, 2007)

I think I remember Netero saying he wasnt as strong as he used to be, though he did say he's just as strong as Novu and Morau which I highly doubt.


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

You never trusted me you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) piece of shit 

You're like Pajhli if i give a link and say "hey do this" you go "NO WAY I DONT TRUST YOUR LINKS!"


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 19, 2007)

the ant even told netero that he wouldn't get past the royal guards


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

Neteros ability might give him a powerpush


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 19, 2007)

king v.s netero should be awesome 2 top teirs


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

Netero isn't a top tier, he even said it himself he's not even half as strong as in his prime... he's far from top tier


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 19, 2007)

well from the current people shown his prob. one of the strongest and his training should have brought him back up to his top form


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

lol his training could never take him back to prime, impossible, while he's prob one of the strongest shown so far, he's not on the level of hisoka and kuroro


----------



## Birkin (Aug 19, 2007)

Freija said:


> You never trusted me you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) piece of shit
> 
> You're like Pajhli if i give a link and say "hey do this" you go "NO WAY I DONT TRUST YOUR LINKS!"



I always click your link


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

That's a dirty lie and you know it


----------



## Birkin (Aug 19, 2007)

That's the golden truth and you know it


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

i will eat your soul norweigan 


anyway, Hisoka will slay Kuroro D: but i don't want any of them to die T_T


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 19, 2007)

Freija said:


> lol his training could never take him back to prime, impossible, while he's prob one of the strongest shown so far, *he's not on the level of hisoka and kuroro*


haha, say wut?


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

You heard me.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 19, 2007)

Kuroro and Hisoka are nowhere near his level dude. Hes stronger than those two kids.


----------



## Pein (Aug 19, 2007)

has it been confirmed officially that its returning or is this just a rumor i would hate to be let down


----------



## Birkin (Aug 19, 2007)

It's confirmed. It's at Wikipedia, but I have no idea where the guy who posted it there got it.


----------



## Pein (Aug 19, 2007)

lol the most reliable info ever wikipedia the place where anyone can edit


----------



## Razza (Aug 19, 2007)

The original post that I saw was on some forum I lurk on which said that someone who, in the past, was reliable when it came to Shonen Jump related things, said that it would be back in October. Who that guy is, I don't know.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 19, 2007)

Onrik said:


> The original post that I saw was on some forum I lurk on which said that someone who, in the past, was reliable when it came to Shonen Jump related things, said that it would be back in October. Who that guy is, I don't know.


Battle Franky (well, he himself is not the source, but he's the one who found the info), on ArlongParks forum, was the source of this news:


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 19, 2007)

> What do you think all of us have been Fangasming about what with the mentions of october in the sigs, the large amount of HxH appearing in peoples sets amongst other things.



i havent been around narutoforums in a while.
But anyway,   whats going on with kurapika? ive only read up to volume 21 and cant find anything beyond that.


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

I hope the fights start right away with the new chap


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 19, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> i havent been around narutoforums in a while.
> But anyway,   whats going on with kurapika? ive only read up to volume 21 and cant find anything beyond that.



they have been fighting ants no sign of kurapika poping up anywhere


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

No kurapica since York shin


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 19, 2007)

there was a page though that has leorio and kurapika saying when will it be our turn


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 19, 2007)

Kurapika pwning ants with his chain = badass.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Aug 19, 2007)

I actually look forward to see Gon&Killua's devlopment.


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

I look forward to see Killua going all out


----------



## ez (Aug 19, 2007)

can't wait for the showdown between Nefelpitou and Killua/Gon


----------



## Freija (Aug 19, 2007)

Killua said he was goonna stay behind and make sure no one intteruppts, so itll be gon vs nefel


----------



## Danchou (Aug 19, 2007)

Which doesn't make much sense, since Nef >>> Kaito > Gon + Killua.

I think it's practically impossible for Gon and Killua to win, without something happening.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 19, 2007)

Well I think that part of the reason Kaito faired so so badly in his fight with Nef was Gon and Killuas presence. He wouldnt have lost that arm if not for them being there. Though he probably still wouldve lost.
Now Gon and Killua have increased in their strength and nen abilities a whole lot plus they will have the advantage of surprise if things go to plan.
For these reasons I would say its more like Nef >> Kaito = Gon and Killua (their combined current strength).


----------



## Gene (Aug 19, 2007)

I wonder if the Ryodan will interfere with the fights in any way.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 19, 2007)

Probably not, the Ryodan already had a go at the Chimera when they wiped out the Queen and her minions.  I'd be neat if Hisoka would help Gon and Co. but he's probably with Kuroro or something.


----------



## Gene (Aug 19, 2007)

I was just saying since tbh I don't see Gon and co. winning this fight at all.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 19, 2007)

I didn't mean that in a condescending way, my bad.


----------



## ez (Aug 19, 2007)

I just wanna see Nef and Killua in action again


----------



## Nakor (Aug 19, 2007)

I still wonder who the old friend is that is coming to help.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 19, 2007)

That was mere sarcastic foresight on Netero's part. He meant that Meruem had moved from the NGL to East Goruto.

At least that was what I gathered.



> Well I think that part of the reason Kaito faired so so badly in his fight with Nef was Gon and Killuas presence. He wouldnt have lost that arm if not for them being there. Though he probably still wouldve lost.
> Now Gon and Killua have increased in their strength and nen abilities a whole lot plus they will have the advantage of surprise if things go to plan.
> For these reasons I would say its more like Nef >> Kaito = Gon and Killua (their combined current strength).


I agree with your assumption that Kaito was hindered by Killua and Gon when he faced Nef. But he seemed greatly outclassed to begin with, seeing as how easily he lost his arm and didn't really put much of a dent in Nef. The same should hold true for Current Gon and Killua.
Unless they've suddenly become as strong or stronger than Netero they shouldn't stand much of a chance.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 20, 2007)

Killua likely has a plan to beat Nef, or increase their chances.

Killua: just as keikaku


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 20, 2007)

Gene said:


> I wonder if the Ryodan will interfere with the fights in any way.


I really hope they will, since we haven't seen the members get really serious yet, some we haven't even seen fighting.

I wanna see what Machi can do when she gets serious


----------



## Birkin (Aug 20, 2007)

It's still doubtful the Ryodan will arrive in this fight as they've already had their little run-in.

It's a tiny chance though.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow This is the best anime news of the year. :amazed I really need to re-read the Chimera Ant arc. Does somebody know in wich chapter it starts?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## HXHFMP (Aug 20, 2007)

Chapter 185, i think.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 20, 2007)

well, that sucks. i kinda wanted those four to fight together, because it feels like kurapika and leorio are drifting off.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2007)

They will eventually reunite, it will happen.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 20, 2007)

> They will eventually reunite, it will happen.



i guess after reading YYH im too used to the whole " four guys kickin ass" thing.  



> Now Gon and Killua have increased in their strength and nen abilities a whole lot plus they will have the advantage of surprise if things go to plan.



not trying to sound foolish, but what is killuas nen again?

PS check my sig!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2007)

Killua has a transformation type nen and he's learnt to transform it into electricity


----------



## HXHFMP (Aug 20, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> well, that sucks. i kinda wanted those four to fight together, because it feels like kurapika and leorio are drifting off.



I'm glad they aren't in this arc because i'm not a fan of the whole "always fighting in groups" idea. I think it's best to have just like togashi did with the ryodan arc, an arc dedicated to each character so everyone will have their moments to shine without the conception that one character is more important than the other one.


----------



## Freija (Aug 20, 2007)

moridin said:


> Killua has a transformation type nen and he's learnt to transform it into electricity



i wonder at what percentage he's at...


----------



## Pantera (Aug 20, 2007)

Man.....am used to checking this thread once every week and find three or four new posts....i checked here about 4 days ago and now there are 6 new pages....go HXH.


I would like to mention saomething u guys were talkin about..........Its true that kuroru said that the one to survive is the spider and not a memeber....but remeber what pakunoda said : " In order for the spider to survive you are necessary, we still need you".

As for the Kuroro VS Hisoka...i seriously doubt it will happen before the very end.( Possibly if hisoka joins Kurapika, Gon, Killua in a one last stand against the spider).


----------



## Razza (Aug 20, 2007)

Freija said:


> i wonder at what percentage he's at...



I would put both him and Gon at slightly under-average or equal to the average hunter's power in terms of Nen.

Edit: 

Also, VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 21, 2007)

> ( Possibly if hisoka joins Kurapika, Gon, Killua in a one last stand against the spider).



I doubt it to be honest but Hisoka will do anything to have a challenge.

And am I the only one who's dreading the inevitable Gon v Killua?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 21, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> And am I the only one who's dreading the inevitable Gon v Killua?


I believe so; I'm quite looking forward to that, myself.


----------



## Razza (Aug 21, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I doubt it to be honest but Hisoka will do anything to have a challenge.
> 
> And am I the only one who's dreading the inevitable Gon v Killua?



I'm split

Though I do want to see it it will pain me to watch it.

The testosterone in me is saying "fuck yes" for a good fight.

The pansy-sappy side that goes "Awww" at the Whale Island interlude says otherwise.

Unfortunately for me, both sides of me are equally prevalent.


----------



## Twirl (Aug 21, 2007)

Is HxH guy back from his vacation? New volumes?!


----------



## Shiron (Aug 21, 2007)

Twirl said:


> Is HxH guy back from his vacation? New volumes?!


Yes. He's supposed to start back up in October, I believe.


----------



## Twirl (Aug 21, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Yes. He's supposed to start back up in October, I believe.



That's great news!!!  I thought he might never return


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Aug 21, 2007)

HXHFMP said:


> Chapter 185, i think.



Thank you now I know were to start again  *reps*


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 21, 2007)

Twirl said:


> That's great news!!!  I thought he might never return


You weren't alone in thinking that


----------



## Ulysses (Aug 21, 2007)

Do remember that Killua said he would leave Gon after this ant arc, so there may be a timeskip where Gon meets/finds killua a few years later.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 21, 2007)

Ulysses said:


> Do remember that Killua said he would leave Gon after this ant arc, so there may be a timeskip where Gon meets/finds killua a few years later.


Not really.
*Killua leaves.*
*Gon travles around without him, most likely with Leorio and/or Kurapica with him.*
*Gon eventually ends up running into Killua again somewhere down the line after that.*

I just don't see a timeskip happening in HxH, especially not for such a reason as that (unless the manga is going to end after this arc or something in which case such a thing is possible as an epilogue chapter or something).


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 21, 2007)

> I'm glad they aren't in this arc because i'm not a fan of the whole "always fighting in groups" idea. I think it's best to have just like togashi did with the ryodan arc, an arc dedicated to each character so everyone will have their moments to shine without the conception that one character is more important than the other one.



i meant in the manner togashi did YYH. even if yusuke was the main character,  Kurama, hiei, and kuwabara still got alot of credit.

cool sig nightfalldream, kurapika pwning emoboy sasuke.



> And am I the only one who's dreading the inevitable Gon v Killua?



the cover of volume 13 makes it seem like thats gonna happen.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 21, 2007)

after this arc i hope hanzo shows up again i've always wondered what that bald ninja would come up with


----------



## Master Bait (Aug 21, 2007)

oh man i love this series!!! 

i'm glad it's back though i thought the mangaka had already died... then again, this is GREAT NEWS!!!


----------



## Birkin (Aug 21, 2007)

I seriously have no words for the return.

I've been speechless for over a week.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 21, 2007)

What is the exact date that it is scheduled to return?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 21, 2007)

I just started reading this series yesterday (already at ch. 207) and loving it!

Does anyone actually know why the mangaka took a long break?


----------



## Birkin (Aug 21, 2007)

There were only rumours.

Just after the Greed Island Arc was finished you see 7 chapters with more or less awful art. This is because Togashi (the mangaka) was very ill but still delivered.

Rumours are:

Lazy
Sickness (stated above)
Died (whoever started this SHOULD die)


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 21, 2007)

Didnt his wife(the creator of sailor moon) say he was ill?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 21, 2007)

Ah, ok. Yeah, I noticed that those chapters art weren't as good as the rest.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 21, 2007)

The art gets worse, but the story is so good I dont care.


----------



## Neko (Aug 21, 2007)

Parallax said:


> The art gets worse, but the story is so good I dont care.



Yea same here


----------



## Birkin (Aug 21, 2007)

Parallax said:


> The art gets worse, but the story is so good I dont care.



My point exactly.


----------



## Halo (Aug 21, 2007)

Parallax said:


> The art gets worse, but the story is so good I dont care.


Agree, a bad storyline discourages me from reading it any further. Occasional bad art, I can put up with, hell sometimes it provides unintentional comedy.


----------



## Razza (Aug 21, 2007)

Halo said:


> Agree, a bad storyline discourages me from reading it any further. Occasional bad art, I can put up with, hell sometimes it provides unintentional comedy.



Honestly, I don't care that much about the artwork either. Anime I do somewhat, manga, oh well.


Having watched the anime first then read it freaked my eyes out at first. He drew Gon very differently in the beginning.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Aug 21, 2007)

> I seriously have no words for the return.
> 
> I've been speechless for over a week.



goku, you must be the biggest fan of HXH i ever seen. nothing wrong with that of course.


----------



## Master Bait (Aug 22, 2007)

i don't care about the art!!! i just want to finish this awesome series... i started watching the anime and reading the manga about 7 years ago and stopped as the mangaka was on a sick leave and now it's coming back!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Pantera (Aug 22, 2007)

*Does Gon really stand a chance against Killua?*

Does Gon really stand a chance against Killua? 

I was readin about how many think that Gon Vs Killua will happen....and i must say i thought of it....but no matter how u look at it Gon always and i mean always finishes short to killua.

At the begining of the story it was normal that Gon's abilities and fighting skill were no match for Killua due to his special training.....which is quiet normal to find in other mangas..but the difference here is that the main character hasn't caught up yet to the secondary one. 


Each and everytime they are compared killua wins the favor......everytime time they do something good it it goes something like this : " Oh gon and killua did a great job, but killua did better".....dont misunderstand me i like this thing cause am fan of killua and he is my favorite character in all the mangas i've read, but i think HXH is making a direct breach to the Shounin religion ( maybe thats why it stopped .....lol), but i like it.

Here just check these things in the last fifth of the manga only. 



Raizor commenting how great what gon,killua, and hisoka just did and emphasizing on killua:


Again RAizor talkin about killua and so is bisuke.


Killua knocking gon easily:



He He He:



Despite learning nen at the same time and bisuke concentrating on gon much more than killua in greed island nen training....killua can already hold his ren more.



Shoot aknowledging the difference between gon and killua:



The Lizard Divison commander saying that gon and killua are strong and then saying *espicially * killua:



Killua announcing the truth and gon not objecting ( in fact his face says: " ya i know already"):


Shoot again saying that gon and killua seem ready...espicially killua:



Even at the very end in the last chapter....killua seems to be expanding the difference by creating a new technique:



EDIT: Even hisoka when he was asked during the hunter exam about who is he intrested in.....he pointed at killua's picture and then pointed at gon saying " This is also good".


----------



## Razza (Aug 22, 2007)

Killua still is stronger than Gon, however, it seems to me that Gon has been able to gain in him.

I dunno. Killua being stronger makes me a bit anxious just because he has the greatest potential to do something really bad... And I don't even know what that entails, however... I don't know. He's my favorite character and all but something about him still being stronger than Gon sets me on edge. Then again, I'm one for balance so it's probably partly to do with me wanting them to be equal.

Then again, him going into assassin mode, while awesome in my opinion, also sets me on edge just because I don't want him to end up doing something stupid.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 22, 2007)

Are they still doing it?

And concerning the art, I do care if art is good or bad.  However certain cases arise when the story quality is high and superb.  such as HxH.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 22, 2007)

Gon would never fight Killua, im sure of it, he would rather let killua kill him, thats the type of person he is.

A bit off topic, but any hxh fan should see this:

Link removed[sharejapan-net]-Hunter-X-Hunter-Musical---Part-1


Link removed[sharejapan-net]-Hunter-X-Hunter-Musical---Part-2


----------



## Birkin (Aug 22, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> goku, you must be the biggest fan of HXH i ever seen. nothing wrong with that of course.



It isn't that bad. 

I just don't know how to express the joy. :starber


----------



## Pantera (Aug 23, 2007)

What fights do u guys truly desire to see happen in HXH........ for me there are 3 that i desperatley wish to see:

*1) Killua Vs Illumi* ( I want Killua to kick the crap out of his brother now that he removed that accursed penis from his head)

*2) Hisoka Vs The Shrink from the Hunter Exam Tower*( of course in a mental match like that between her and leoreo...i think this will be a truly intresting confrontation but i give it to Hisoka)

*3) Hisoka Vs Kuroro* ( Its hard to guess this one.....kurora might have a very slight edge in his nen due to its variation....but hisoka equals that with his battle smartness and mental tricks)


What u guys think?


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 23, 2007)

top 3 fights I want to see:
Killua Zoldick vs. Feitan
Hisoka vs. Netero 
Hisoka vs. Kuroro Lucifer - the cream of the crop, probably will be the most epic fight in manga ever imo.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 23, 2007)

hmmmmm

All the fights in the end of NGL

Nobunaga vs. Kurapica (I'll be rooting for Nobunaga)

more of Killua's family getting to go all out (Silva, and Zeno mostly)

Kuroro Vs. Hisoka



had to get a new sig (re-reading it was so much win and awesome)


----------



## killa willy (Aug 23, 2007)

So was the last chapter 260...

If not can some one hook me up?


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 23, 2007)

the zoldicks v.s the ryodans
although killua sister in the ryodan


----------



## Aizen (Aug 23, 2007)

OMFG OMFG!!!


hxh is finally coming back 

*tears of joy*


----------



## Nathan (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok, I just caught up.

There is one thing I don't understand.

The Chimera Ants were Humans who once died, and then were reborn as Ants?


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 23, 2007)

Sasha said:


> Ok, I just caught up.
> 
> There is one thing I don't understand.
> 
> The Chimera Ants were Humans who once died, and then were reborn as Ants?



chimera ants are insects which gives birth to ants with characteristics of what it eats since their queen been eating humans they get human qualities


----------



## Razza (Aug 23, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> the zoldicks v.s the ryodans
> although killua sister in the ryodan



Karuto is his younger brother.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Top three fights I'd like to see

Killua vs. Hisoka
Feitan vs. anyone
Kurapika vs. any Ryodan basically.

But above all, I'd like to see Leorio come back and fight for once. Too bad he never really fought anyone 

Am I the only not completely psyched about Hisoka vs. Kuroro? Powerful fight yes, but I really don't like it.


----------



## Master Bait (Aug 23, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> the zoldicks v.s the ryodans
> although killua sister in the ryodan



killua's sister??? does killua have a sister???  

i thought karuto is a male...


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Aug 23, 2007)

For some reason I want to see Killua vs. Feitan.


----------



## Gene (Aug 23, 2007)

iluvOnePiece said:


> killua's sister??? does killua have a sister???
> 
> i thought karuto is a male...


He crossdresses.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2007)

I just wanna see Leorio fight, I can't wait for that to happen.


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2007)

karuto is a girl damnit


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 23, 2007)

sorry always thought of her as female cause he wears yukata always


----------



## Taleran (Aug 23, 2007)

Karuto isn't a girl Killua has 4 brothers


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Aug 23, 2007)

lol

Togashi is into fooling people on his character's genders


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2007)

killua has 3 bros and a sis


----------



## Razza (Aug 23, 2007)

Freija said:


> killua has 3 bros and a sis



Illumi, Milluki, Killua, (The rather unknown and speculated) Alluka, and Karuto.

It is clearly stated that the Zaoldyeck family has five sons.


----------



## Freija (Aug 23, 2007)

while Karuto has been called girls several times she's still a boy +


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey Karuto does look like a chick...


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Aug 23, 2007)

As much as Kalluto may look like a chick, he is a boy.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 23, 2007)

this pic shows it best


----------



## Danchou (Aug 23, 2007)

Your pic isn't showing [picture not found), but I think you meant to post this pic.


It is also a fact that all Killua's siblings are male. I think a tourguide mentioned it when Gon, Kurapica and Leorio visit the Zoaldyeck residence.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 23, 2007)

its shows perfectly fine if you click on the link....nvm oh right I moved that image but yeah thats the one


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 23, 2007)

Damn, Taleran's sig reminds me of how much i like Bonorenofu, he is probably the most underrated member of the Ryodan.
Give him some more screentime Togashi, dammit!!


----------



## Taleran (Aug 23, 2007)

infuckingdeed, hell they all need more screentime


----------



## Danchou (Aug 23, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> Damn, Taleran's sig reminds me of how much i like Bonorenofu, he is probably the most underrated member of the Ryodan.
> Give him some more screentime Togashi, dammit!!


Yeah, Bonorenof's got a sick ability and demeanor (as all GR have).

The thing I don't understand is why he had no qualms about slaughtering the Kuruta clan while was from a tribal background himself. There's something fishy about the events surrounding those killings, which will probably be elaborated on when Kurapica finally fights Kuroro, whom maybe had some ulterior motive other than profit.

But that's just me.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 23, 2007)

hell he should have just made the Manga focus around the Ryodan

every moment with them in the manga kicks the awesome up to the next degree


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Razza (Aug 23, 2007)

And this is why the Genei Ryodan is the bestest evil organization ever.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 23, 2007)

I swear, Ryodan needs their own manga, forget a side-story.  Or at least a nice Ryodan Gaiden mini-series showcasing their rise through the ranks until the Kurwhatever Clan massacre. It'd be an epic in itself


----------



## Orion (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats my boy feitan,takin bare body emission attack and got a fucked up arm...still ready to slice some bitches up lol.


----------



## Gene (Aug 23, 2007)

lol Phinx looks like Kuwabara in that scene


----------



## killa willy (Aug 24, 2007)

So the LAst chapter was 260..


----------



## Master Bait (Aug 24, 2007)

> karuto is a girl damnit





> killua has 3 bros and a sis



again, karuto is a male! A MALE!! A MALE!!!


----------



## killa willy (Aug 24, 2007)

So, I'm guessing the brother that's hiding his face in that picture with the rest of the family is the final villian.


IT'S DA TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 24, 2007)

btw whos that old guy is that their great grand father


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 24, 2007)

Maha Zoldick 
99 years old


----------



## Lusankya (Aug 24, 2007)

Just reread the entire manga in anticipation of its continuation (hopefully). Genei Ryodan kicks so much ass. I sure hope they get deployed against the Chimera Ants. While we are at that, i want Ging to lend a helping If things get out of control, and from the looks of things, it will.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 24, 2007)

iv only watched the anime not the manga but are u sure its comin back tihs fall?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 24, 2007)

The manga is coming back this fall.  But who knows when the anime will.


----------



## Freija (Aug 24, 2007)

The anime may never return


----------



## Shiron (Aug 24, 2007)

The anime will return when this arc is finished, probably. That's my guess.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 24, 2007)

hopefully they can go for another OVA although one that looks like the TV series did (i loved the animation)


----------



## Razza (Aug 24, 2007)

I dunno. I'm torn between them waiting longer and just releasing it as a regular series and having a shorter wait and just having OVA's

Edit: Finally, the Killua/Gurren-Dan crossover sig is complete!


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Aug 24, 2007)

Seems like it would be stupid not to continue the anime. Even after all this time, HxH is still popular and liked in Japan (evident by the fact that SJ hasn't dropped it yet after all this time).


----------



## Freija (Aug 24, 2007)

Shiron said:


> The anime will return when this arc is finished, probably. That's my guess.



Now you're ruining my lie  THANKS


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 24, 2007)

I hope that Togashi sits down to continue this series for real now, i will be pretty pissed if he just makes two chapters then goes on a hiatus again.

Hopefully that wont happen(but given his track records of hiatus, it can happen)
Hope not.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 24, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> I hope that Togashi sits down to continue this series for real now, i will be pretty pissed if he just makes two chapters then goes on a hiatus again.
> 
> Hopefully that wont happen(but given his track records of hiatus, it can happen)
> Hope not.



lol i hope that wouldn't happen it would seem like hes teasing hxh fans for fun


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 24, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> lol i hope that wouldn't happen it would seem like hes teasing hxh fans for fun



Actually i heard somewhere that he does this on purpose so his manga wont turn into a cash cow like DB.
Toriyama wanted DB to end at the Freeza saga, but he was forced to continue by the fans and the editors. 

With all those breaks Togashi takes he's really screwing with the editors, but they can't do anything to stop it either due to Togashi's popularity.
So in that way he can advance the story at his own phase.

Its still a bit irretating though.


----------



## Razza (Aug 24, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> Actually i heard somewhere that he does this on purpose so his manga wont turn into a cash cow like DB.
> Toriyama wanted DB to end at the Freeza saga, but he was forced to continue by the fans and the editors.
> 
> With all those breaks Togashi takes he's really screwing with the editors, but they can't do anything to stop it either due to Togashi's popularity.
> ...



A bit is an understatement.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 24, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> Actually i heard somewhere that he does this on purpose so his manga wont turn into a cash cow like DB.
> Toriyama wanted DB to end at the Freeza saga, but he was forced to continue by the fans and the editors.
> 
> With all those breaks Togashi takes he's really screwing with the editors, but they can't do anything to stop it either due to Togashi's popularity.
> ...



reading this it gave me shivers down my spine imagining the ant arc the end of this series. hope that doesn't happen (shudders)


----------



## Razza (Aug 24, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> reading this it gave me shivers down my spine imagining the ant arc the end of this series. hope that doesn't happen (shudders)



I can see it now.

The king dies of a heart attack.

Ging steps out of the shadows. The end.


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 24, 2007)

Onrik said:


> I can see it now.
> 
> The king dies of a heart attack.
> 
> Ging steps out of the shadows. The end.



Thats even more anticlimatic than the second part of Naruto.

Hope it dosn't end like that.


----------



## HXHFMP (Aug 24, 2007)

Onrik said:


> I can see it now.
> 
> The king dies of a heart attack.
> 
> Ging steps out of the shadows. The end.



This's more a nightmare than an ending.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 24, 2007)

indeed


and me personally I can't see how Kurapica can take the rest of the Ryodan, especially if their Sober....oh well will be a wild ride


----------



## Master Bait (Aug 25, 2007)

Onrik said:


> I can see it now.
> 
> The king dies of a heart attack.
> 
> Ging steps out of the shadows. The end.



NO~!!!! IT WILL BE MY WORST NIGHTMARE!!! 

anyway, i have a question... i'm really confused so i need your help about this...

who was first introduced to nen? killua or karuto???


----------



## Freija (Aug 25, 2007)

lol if anything Ging will appear after the battle


----------



## Nakor (Aug 25, 2007)

Freija said:


> lol if anything Ging will appear after the battle



hopefully gon doesn't see him.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 25, 2007)

Concering the news that HxH will be back in October, I heard that during the time the mangaka was on hiatus he was also making chapters - these chapters will be published and then there will be a break again where the mangaka will make more chapters?

True or not true?


----------



## Razza (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, I'm hoping for continuous releases but whatever.


----------



## Freija (Aug 25, 2007)

fireball said:


> hopefully gon doesn't see him.



doesn't matter, remember ging will run, and gon is not even close to the level at where he can catch him.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 25, 2007)

Freija said:


> doesn't matter, remember ging will run, and gon is not even close to the level at where he can catch him.


Actually he is. Gin instructed the Game Masters of Greed Island to take Gon to him if he cleared the game and had come alone. That was probably the requirement for Gon to meet him. But since he came with Killua, he was teleported to Kaito. Furthermore Kaito had completed his assignment to find Gin and since Gon is more or less supposed to be as strong as Kaito or even stronger if he wants to face Nef and win, he could find Gin as well.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 25, 2007)

Sasha said:


> Concering the news that HxH will be back in October, I heard that during the time the mangaka was on hiatus he was also making chapters - these chapters will be published and then there will be a break again where the mangaka will make more chapters?
> 
> True or not true?



no validity on whether he's been drawing since he was on hiatus, but yes shounen jump will release all the chapters he can manage and then he'll break again while he does more.

the ideal situation for this kind of thing I think would be if they could get a volumes worth of material released continuously, then he can break and draw more, then the next vols worth and so on.


----------



## Freija (Aug 25, 2007)

well the fact is, Ging weren't gonna run away from Kaito, more like hiding, Ging said he'd run away from Gon "Catch me if you can"


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 25, 2007)

Just a question: Am i the only one here who despise Nefelpitou??


----------



## Nakor (Aug 25, 2007)

Freija said:


> well the fact is, Ging weren't gonna run away from Kaito, more like hiding, Ging said he'd run away from Gon "Catch me if you can"



i hope gon doens't even see ging yet. thats like a huge step towards the end.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 26, 2007)

Timur Lane said:


> Just a question: Am i the only one here who despise Nefelpitou??




no I'm pretty sure Gon does aswell, and his fist will show that before the end


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2007)

Finally caught up.  Finally up to date.  Why didn't I read this series earlier?


----------



## Razza (Aug 26, 2007)

Parallax said:


> Finally caught up.  Finally up to date.  Why didn't I read this series earlier?



Because you are a fool. I was kicking myself two months ago for the same reason.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 26, 2007)

im about to read the whole series. i watched all the anime then read the manga from where it left off. i'm curious to see if anything is different between the anime and manga.


----------



## Razza (Aug 26, 2007)

fireball said:


> im about to read the whole series. i watched all the anime then read the manga from where it left off. i'm curious to see if anything is different between the anime and manga.



The Anime had some filler's in it like the Period in between the 2nd and 3rd exames and then between the 3rd and 4th exams (The first of those two kinda detracted from Killua's character a tiny little bit, the second was awesome anyway to the point where I would hardly consider it filler in the traditional sense past just what the name means). Not much overall is changed though.

Edit: Yes the violence was also removed but I felt that was standard in Shonen anime manga adaptions...


----------



## Taleran (Aug 26, 2007)

they also removed Hisoka vs. Kastro and alot of the violence is toned down for TV


the filler in HxH is awesome though so I don't mind it, all the voices are spot on aswell


----------



## Parallax (Aug 27, 2007)

Im gonna start watching the anime after I finish Gurren Lagann.  Since I only watch 1 anime at a time.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 27, 2007)

the warship hunter exam filler was quite good for me didn't know it was a filler til i read the manga


----------



## Master Bait (Aug 27, 2007)

Yay~!!! i've finally caught up!!! i can't wait till october comes. i want to see Killua's new technique...


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 27, 2007)

I wants to see Netero vs. the King... that fight is going to be so epic.


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 27, 2007)

So, who's your favorites of the new guys that got introduced this arc.

Mine are probably Morau, Knuckle and that octopus guy(forgot his name)


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Aug 27, 2007)

morau and kaito well kaito been introduced way before but it was dis arc how good he is. well the death of ponzu was quite disappointing for me.
oh and palm


----------



## Danchou (Aug 27, 2007)

Well mostly, Meruem, The Royal Guards, Gun-Gi Girl, Morau and Knuckles.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Aug 27, 2007)

My favorite character was and always be...

Killua.

For some reason it seems as if he was reborn.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, of the new characters, Nefelupitoo is my favourite. Shame he's a _he_ though.


----------



## killa willy (Aug 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any actual proof? I mean not just some guy saying so...


----------



## Nathan (Aug 27, 2007)

I always thought Nefelpitou was a girl, because in my scans 'it' was called a 'she' but then in my later scans 'it' was called a 'he'. xD

I really liked Pokkuru, too bad he died. Had a lot of potential and we only saw 2 of his arrow abilities. Now that I think about it it was Pokkuru that gave the information for the Chimera Ants to learn Nen and he made the King want to eat people with Nen (since he was mostly likely the delicious one the King was talking about).

I also like Marou, his battles are fun to watch. xD


----------



## Taleran (Aug 27, 2007)

Morau is easily my favourite character post NGL, along with the ryodan and Knuckle


----------



## Master Bait (Aug 27, 2007)

favorite characters in this arc are Morau, Knuckle, Palm, Mereum (the King), Komugi (gun-gi girl), and of course... Gon and my all time favorite Killua...


----------



## Razza (Aug 27, 2007)

Peace said:


> favorite characters in this arc are Morau, Knuckle, Palm, Mereum (the King), Komugi (gun-gi girl), and of course... Gon and my all time favorite Killua...



Knuckle wins it for me.


I think if we asked for favorite overall character it would end up being Killua and Kurapika as the top two.

That said and since people are doing it anyway, Killua is, of course, my favorite, followed in a close second by Gon.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 28, 2007)

Mangarun.com is complete I think...


----------



## Taleran (Aug 28, 2007)

doesn't tazmo have the shit quality ones though?


----------



## Nakor (Aug 28, 2007)

i got mine from torrentspy i think. there was a batch file with all the chapters in it.


----------



## HXHFMP (Aug 28, 2007)

It's easy to find them chapters.


----------



## killa willy (Aug 28, 2007)

Sasha said:


> I always thought Nefelpitou was a girl, because in my scans 'it' was called a 'she' but then in my later scans 'it' was called a 'he'. xD
> 
> I really liked Pokkuru, too bad he died. Had a lot of potential and we only saw 2 of his arrow abilities. Now that I think about it it was Pokkuru that gave the information for the Chimera Ants to learn Nen and he made the King want to eat people with Nen (since he was mostly likely the delicious one the King was talking about).
> 
> I also like Marou, his battles are fun to watch. xD





I actually loved how he was killed captured tortured and butchered in the backgroud showed the brutality of the ants.


Something i would like to see in shonen more..


----------



## Master Bait (Aug 29, 2007)

killa willy said:
			
		

> I actually loved how he was killed captured tortured and butchered in the backgroud showed the brutality of the ants.
> 
> 
> Something i would like to see in shonen more..



wow you sound like a sadist though i also liked pokkuru being tortured... blood everywhere~~!!!


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 29, 2007)

Finally caught up, it's an awesome manga! Can't wait for the continue.
Favourite characters so far are mainly Killua and Feitan.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 30, 2007)

october can't come fast enough D:

V24 Oct 4th, HxH returns in issue 45 (oct 6th release date)

DGM and HxH both back in the same issue :3


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Aug 30, 2007)

moridin said:


> october can't come fast enough D:
> 
> DGM and HxH both back in the same issue :3



That issue will have massive win potential.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 30, 2007)

Volume 24 comes out the 4th and chapter 261 comes out the 6th.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK WIN


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2007)

About goddamn time vol.24 comes out.  I can't wait for the 6th.  Just a little more than a month away.  So glad I have Gurren Lagann and JJBA to keep me occupied.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah another one of Morau's fights in the better drawn quality !!!! WOO


----------



## Seimen (Aug 30, 2007)

damn september!


----------



## Danchou (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow, I'm really surprised to see Hunter x Hunter will return early Oktober. Knowing Togashi I would have thought he would have delayed the issure until the last week of the month.

Excellent.


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 30, 2007)

Still hoping for some better art than sketches this time around. 
When it has been on hiatus for so long i hope Togashi's art improved a bit since those awful "sketch chapters".


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Aug 30, 2007)

When does the Chimera Ant arc start? I need to read it in order to get ready for the newest chapters.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 30, 2007)

Chapter 185.


----------



## Mango Flavour (Aug 30, 2007)

been thinking about starting since i heard it's coming back.  How many chapters are there?  And why did it stop anyway?


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Aug 30, 2007)

Mango Flavour said:


> been thinking about starting since i heard it's coming back.  How many chapters are there?  And why did it stop anyway?



260 chapters so far

and a combination of illness and laziness, I believe.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2007)

Sasha said:


> Chapter 185.



Bloody hell how long is that Chimera ant arc? I thought it was a filler arc?:amazed


----------



## Razza (Aug 30, 2007)

On an entirely different note, I think Killua is one of the few characters in any Shonen series that chages his clothing with any sense of regularity. Gon should change his every once in a while, not that the green suit is bad but still.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 30, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Bloody hell how long is that Chimera ant arc? I thought it was a filler arc?:amazed



how could it be a filler arc when it is in the manga?


----------



## Razza (Aug 31, 2007)

fireball said:


> seriously!?! when did this happen?



Sometime in the past few days. Go try to do a search on there and you'll see.

Not like you can't just use a foreign proxy to bypass it though.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 31, 2007)

Onrik said:


> Sometime in the past few days. Go try to do a search on there and you'll see.



well damn!

i'm glad i got hxh before that happened.

i just finished re-reading it, and MAN! I think the story got better the second time i read through it


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 31, 2007)

Chimera ant arc is my favourite, though i hope the Genei Ryodan get more fight time.
And i hope Kaito returns, he was a badass and he still hasn't shown us all of his weapons (though the scythe rocks).


----------



## Wing-WangSensei (Aug 31, 2007)

Still waiting for the return of this anime  

The manga rocks just as good too....


----------



## Birkin (Aug 31, 2007)

I can't remember Pokkuru dying :/

When was this? Watching the anime now and I'm in the Celestial Tower, but of course, read all the manga.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 31, 2007)

Goku said:


> I can't remember Pokkuru dying :/
> 
> When was this? Watching the anime now and I'm in the Celestial Tower, but of course, read all the manga.


 
The one i didn't want to die was Ponzu mainly   But i didn't want Pokkuru to die either.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Pokkuru gets eaten by chimera ant queen


----------



## Razza (Aug 31, 2007)

Goku said:


> I can't remember Pokkuru dying :/
> 
> When was this? Watching the anime now and I'm in the Celestial Tower, but of course, read all the manga.



I think I actually laughed when that happened just because it seemed like weird writing to re-introduce some semi-important people from the hunter exam only to kill them fairly  quickly.

And wow, the quote in your sig...


----------



## Birkin (Aug 31, 2007)

Which volume was this in? Or chapter? I remember the scene but not really the characters. Thought it was random fodder at the time.

DAMN IM GONNA CRY NOW

And yes, the quote in my sig, jesus christ. :<


----------



## perroloco (Aug 31, 2007)

OMFG! I can´t wait for October to come!


----------



## Birkin (Aug 31, 2007)

I just found the chapters were they were in.

How could I not have noticed? :/

It's like I only noticed Pokkuru in the anime. Damn that is sad!


----------



## Razza (Aug 31, 2007)

He was more prevalent in the Anime. They used him instead of random-examinee #274 at least once. I think it was to avoid showing another mangled corpse. My only complaint about the Anime really was that they really didn't need to remove as much blood as they did but It still worked out just as well.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 31, 2007)

Goku said:


> I just found the chapters were they were in.
> 
> How could I not have noticed? :/
> 
> It's like I only noticed Pokkuru in the anime. Damn that is sad!



Yeah, Pokkuru was one of my favorite characters to, and I was so angry he was killed off in such a bad way.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 31, 2007)

At least it shows that the mangaka isn't scared to kill of characters


----------



## Timur Lane (Aug 31, 2007)

I was pretty surprised that Pokkuro got offed, it was just so random. Atleast it wasn't Hanzo(god i want to see him again)


----------



## Razza (Aug 31, 2007)

Hanzo reminds me of Ikkaku from Bleach in a way... But I suppose it would be the other way around.


----------



## roselala (Aug 31, 2007)

i am going to follow hunter x hunter , is the manga better or the anime ? i've heard that the fillers in the anime were very good


----------



## Razza (Aug 31, 2007)

I liked the Anime more but both are good. Frankly though I always prefer Anime to Manga. Ink on paper just does a hell of a lot less for me.

Some will say the Anime is better Some will say the Manga is better. I'd say watch the anime first than go back and read it. If you read it first then watch it you're going to get the cannon effect where you'll discredit anything that's filler as filler.


----------



## Danchou (Aug 31, 2007)

I think I prefer the anime to the manga. The best arc (York Shin) just comes together better with the musical score and animation added. The same holds true for the other arcs with the slight exception for the Greed Island arc. It lacked a lot of (background) detail.


----------



## Gene (Aug 31, 2007)

I would go anime first, then read the manga where the anime leaves off.


----------



## Razza (Aug 31, 2007)

Kurapica said:


> I think I prefer the anime to the manga. The best arc (York Shin) just comes together better with the musical score and animation added. The same holds true for the other arcs with the slight exception for the Greed Island arc. It lacked a lot of (background) detail.



While I agree Greed Island was probably the worst part of the Anime it was still quite entertaining. I would argue that Greed Island was probably the most boring arc thus far. And that is only boring in a relative sense.

And just because I haven't said anything of the sort before, god damn am I excited for October. Hell, in the next two months there are a million things happening that make me excited.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 31, 2007)

end of TTGL 
HxH
possibly Hellsing OVA 4 


yeah Epictober indeed


I liked Greed Island, because I love classic RPG's and Razor and Gensuru were AWESOME


----------



## Goom (Aug 31, 2007)

naww greed island was less boring then the york shin thing.  York shin was so boring.. seriously that auction crap was so stupid.  Only the ending was good.

i personally think that whole 200 level tower arc is the best.  The hisoka fight was a whole level of win on its own as well.  And killua scaring the shit out of that clown when he kidnapped that little karate kid was epic


----------



## Razza (Aug 31, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:


> naww greed island was less boring then the york shin thing.  York shin was so boring.. seriously that auction crap was so stupid.  Only the ending was good.



YOU LIE!

York-Shin was fucking awesome, even if everyone but Kurapika was being essentially useless.


----------



## Gene (Aug 31, 2007)

I would have to agree. York-shin was the most exciting arc in the whole anime. I can't remember a single dull moment from that arc.


----------



## Goom (Sep 1, 2007)

Gene said:


> I would have to agree. York-shin was the most exciting arc in the whole anime. I can't remember a single dull moment from that arc.



what about when gon and killua go to the flea market auction place.  That was so boring.  They hired that guy to give advice on what was good auction pieces.  And then that guy gave his whole life story on how he made a copy of this statue. And then gon said he must have put a lot of effort in it because it had nen on it.   That whole part was way too sappy.  It served like no purpose because in the end they hardly made any money from that flea market auction.  Even the arm wrestling competition scheme was better then that...


----------



## Razza (Sep 1, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:


> what about when gon and killua go to the flea market auction place.  That was so boring.  They hired that guy to give advice on what was good auction pieces.  And then that guy gave his whole life story on how he made a copy of this statue. And then gon said he must have put a lot of effort in it because it had nen on it.   That whole part was way too sappy.  It served like no purpose because in the end they hardly made any money from that flea market auction.  Even the arm wrestling competition scheme was better then that...



I thought it was funny. Whatever.


----------



## Goom (Sep 1, 2007)

Onrik said:


> I thought it was funny. Whatever.



Well i didnt hate it.   But it just didnt live up to some other parts.  I liked the arm wrestling thing a lot better though.  Especially when gon arm wrestled that hot girl (forgot her name).  And that whole part led up to them being recruited to catching the ryodan.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 1, 2007)

wow i just started this manga and i'm already on chapter 199, this is some gory violent shit man!!!! especially these chimera ant fuckers this is nutso, but i love this manga this author is a genius, he keeps coming up with new impressive characters and ideas, each arc is totally different but they flow together cumulatively too !!! awesome dudes thumbs up. by the way i skipped those chapters when that "sizing up" dipshit was talking to gon and killua about his methods that was way too irrelevant for me, i cant believe like 3 chapters were wasted on that bull. but other than that yes york shin arc >>>> greed island arc. especially when the ryodan were like chasing sculawa, and running on the side of walls and stuff,t hat was intense dudes, thumbs way up, i'm so glad i found this story !!!!!!!


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 1, 2007)

Chimera ant is the best one so far IMO, so much action, and awesome characters and villains.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 1, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:


> naww greed island was less boring then the york shin thing.  York shin was so boring.. seriously that auction crap was so stupid.  Only the ending was good.
> 
> i personally think that whole 200 level tower arc is the best.  The hisoka fight was a whole level of win on its own as well.  And killua scaring the shit out of that clown when he kidnapped that little karate kid was epic



What made the York Shin arc was its lack of fights. There were rarely any fights in the whole arc.

Instead it resolved as a pre-quest for Gon and Killua while Kurapika had his hands full with the Ryodan.



CP9 Rob Lucci said:


> Chimera ant is the best one so far IMO, so much action, and awesome characters and villains.



I beg to differ, they killed off Pokkuru. Nefelpitou just went from the like rank to the utmost hate rank.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 1, 2007)

Goku said:


> I beg to differ, they killed off Pokkuru. Nefelpitou just went from the like rank to the utmost hate rank.



Also Ponzu  
But the rest of the arc is still good though, the upcoming episodes with the palace invasion are going to rock.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't care if it's regarded plot no jutsu, but I want to see them alive again.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 1, 2007)

Maybe they turned to bugs and come to the good side again


----------



## Pantera (Sep 1, 2007)

Man i have a question.....................when palm sneaked into the palace by pretending to be a hooker..did she actually sleep with the minister or did she kill him or what???


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 1, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> Man i have a question.....................when palm sneaked into the palace by pretending to be a hooker..did she actually sleep with the minister or did she kill him or what???



Nah, he slept with another girl, that stupid fatass lol. Palm was investigating while that was happening i think, and about to do something daring. Now we don't know what happened to her, gotta wait till the awesome month, October.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

Can't wait for HxH to make its return. I've been longing to know how are they going to ambush the palace and stuff.

Tho the art seemed to be, err...kindergarden-ish at times, the characters and plots are awesome.


----------



## roselala (Sep 1, 2007)

okay guess i am going to follow the anime then ,thanks guys XD (ooOoO i've read a lot of spoilers but oh well


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

Is the anime good?


----------



## Pantera (Sep 1, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Is the anime good?



Oh ya...........its great.............no fillers exept for 2 episodes in the hunter exam which are really good. ( they make an extra stage).

The art is amazing up untill greed island where it stays equally great ( if not better) but it changes into a little computerish format. ( some like the old format some like the new...but both are great). 

And it goes up to the end of greed island arc.....from there you can continue the current arc (chimera ants) by manga.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 1, 2007)

Can someone tell me what chapter Ponzu is killed?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 1, 2007)

Just check around before or after Kaito is killed. 
that was so sad since she died half-panel.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 1, 2007)

I honestly can't find it. Someone has to know!



Nightfall_Dream said:


> Somewhere in volume 18.......i think



The last chapter of Volume 18 was the one with Pokkuru pwning ants then by plot nen paralyzed.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 1, 2007)

I just checked it...its chapter 190

here is a link for it on youtube:
Limp Bizkit


----------



## Birkin (Sep 1, 2007)

As far as I can see, Ponzu didn't die in that chapter. Or it's just not very clear.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 1, 2007)

Goku said:


> As far as I can see, Ponzu didn't die in that chapter. Or it's just not very clear.



Oh ya.....sorry i forgot that he is just paralyzed now and is  later killed.......i'll try to look it up


----------



## Birkin (Sep 1, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> Oh ya.....sorry i forgot that he is just paralyzed now and is  later killed.......i'll try to look it up



You got me wrong.

That was Pokkuru, the arrow guy.

I want to know when Ponzu, the girl that ran away with the bees died, since people claim this to be true.

And the chapter where you see Pokkuru die (FUCK YOU NEFELPITOU) is 8 chapters into Volume 19.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 1, 2007)

Ponzu dies in chapter 190


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2007)

Kenneth stop spamming this thread 

edit:NEFELPITOU OWNS YOU GOKU! 

@Above, yeah that was the last we saw of him, he became king food  or rather queen food who went to the king in her.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 1, 2007)

If you mean  the girl that can control the bees and who was in the hunter exam then she did die in chapter 190.....here see minute 1:44 at this link

Limp Bizkit



If she isn't who u mean then please clarify


----------



## apollolucis (Sep 1, 2007)

.....nani?


----------



## Batman (Sep 1, 2007)

After the Chimera Ant art, does anyone else smell the return of a useful Leeorio? I think its about time for him to make his nen mark.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 1, 2007)

That's who I thought it was. Although that doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2007)

no. plain and simple.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 1, 2007)

ok i just read up to chapter 260 and i assume thats the latest one so far. why did his art style like dramatically detoriate after greed island? like ever since the beginning of the chimera ant arc hasnt anyone but me noticed the manga artwork becoming a lot sloppier, looser, more "impressionistic" if you will.... like he's not even really filling in the details of the scenery nearly as much as in the earlier arcs. is this because of his "illness"?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes, like I said before, it was because of his illness.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 1, 2007)

> That's who I thought it was. Although that doesn't make much sense.



Actually i wasn't too sad cause she was a useless character anyway..... 

 by the way i consider myself the greatest HXH fan, and i never met someone who comes even close to my obsession...but my friend u are a true HXH fanboy that even surpass me.......( of course i mean this as a complement)




Batman said:


> After the Chimera Ant art, does anyone else smell the return of a useful Leeorio? I think its about time for him to make his nen mark.



He He He...i haven't heard a good joke like this in a while....leorio is a great character in my opinion ( one of my top 10 in HXH) but he is just not the combat type.....i mean he we saw that he knows shit about nen......and now that he has the medical exams ahead of him its gonna be even harder to find time to train.......

by the way its stated somewhere that his nen is of the emission type...(besides razor we never met any good emission users).





PS: is it stated when will HXH will return exactly? ( exact date)


----------



## Birkin (Sep 1, 2007)

I actually don't mind Ponzu dying. Although it could've been avoided.

Pokkuru dying however was pure shit. The guy had like the most awesome ability ever. And was a generally cool guy.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 1, 2007)

wow well i might be repeating some things here i havent really read this thread much.... but i am not so sure netero vs king will even happen!!! and if it does i have no doubt netero will be killed. do you guys think the king will learn his name? i am pretty sure he will, and that will change his personality somehow. i think that blind girl is super super crucial, maybe she will somehow make the king not be uber evil? i dunno or maybe at the last second when he learns his name he will become evil again and kill her. or perhaps a royal guard will kill her and push him over the edge. but we all know the king will be killed by gon probably, with the rock thanks to that meleoron or whoever ant. right?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 1, 2007)

The only thing I want to see happen now is Gon slaughtering Nefelpitou. Whatever happens after that doesn't really bother me for now.

That's prio number one. I generally dislike this whole arc for some reason.

It's because Pokkuru died I'm sure.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 1, 2007)

> I actually don't mind Ponzu dying. Although it could've been avoided.



Would u have wanted her to live and then waste 3 chapters later on for a too pit fight against a too pit enemy.



Goku said:


> Pokkuru dying however was pure shit. The guy had like the most awesome ability ever. And was a generally cool guy.




I think his death could've been made in a much better way...i mean he survived the first death just to wake up later and teach them about nen's kinds and then die again..... pure shit. i agree. 


Is anyone sharing me the feeling that HXH ( hopefully years from now) will end in the celestilial tower with fights between Gon, killua, hisoka, kurapica, leoreo, and the spider.  i mean we already know that Hisoka is a floor master now, gon and killua are already 3 and 4 wins respictevly in the 200th floor, and judgin from machi being always there we can assume she is a floor master, and propably some other spiders as well, and the zoladycks seems to be fond of that place.. What do u say?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 1, 2007)

Hisoka does not wish to fight Gon in the Celestial Tower, as they forbid Death Matches which is what he wants.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 1, 2007)

lol @ celestial tower idea. do you have any idea what a letdown that would be? not only would it totally copy the worst aspects of DBZ plot derailment into mindless tournament style battles for no real purpose, but in-story, both gon and killua have no interest in participating in that tournament any longer. in addition their powers now are about 1000000x what they were when they were kicking people's asses on floor 200 or so. they would easily conquer that whole tower but its a bad idea due to it not making any plot sense. how can you go from trying hopelessly to fight a huge army of crazy nen using alien ants to meaningless fights in a tower you long long ago got bored of? lol


----------



## Birkin (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd actually want her to find Kaito/Gon/Killua and then take her leave and telling them to rescue Pokkuru etc or actually join them.


And if Pokkuru were to die, it could've been made better in a way that looks like he actually had a chance and in another way that actually doesn't involve that kind of gore.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 1, 2007)

for sure, there is going to be more involving hisoka.... and kororo lucifer.... after all, they obtained the nen eraser guy. so for sure hisoka vs kororo will happen after these ants are history (or possibly during)


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 1, 2007)

You can get all of it from You can locate them all by clicking this link. but the only problem there is that the chapters uplaoded for the ant arc are not the tankoban versions that nexgear did but the early ones and they made a few revisions in the volume re-releases.


----------



## Freija (Sep 1, 2007)

Goku said:


> Yes, like I said before, it was because of his illness.



rather what he calls illness


----------



## HXHFMP (Sep 1, 2007)

*LINK* They have all chapters.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 2, 2007)

i wonder if maybe the author kind of got overwhelmed with possibilities as far as plot is concerned. i mean, he stopped like right at the beginning of a huge # of different possible plot directions. maybe he's trying to figure out how much longer he wants the story to continue, and how it can keep seeming dramatic after the chimera ant king is defeated. i mean these ants seem almost impossible to "top" you know what i mean? i dont think even meeting gin would match beating the ant king.


----------



## Yoburi (Sep 2, 2007)

Kurapica can't fight in Celestial tower because just the spider are his targets.

Oh please i want to see Hisoka X Kuroro and Machi must be there to watch i think (i love her skill)

Leeorio is just like Tomba one day was useful but now he is not i mean i like him but he can't hope to help kill a ant and is the same as Kurapica because he can't use his power on them.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 2, 2007)

i am hopeful that when all the ants are dead/converted somehow they can save kaito, because he looks too cool and i love his hatsu, crazy clown rules


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 2, 2007)

well when Gon kicks Nef's ass  Kaito will be released form her control thus saving him and finally resting in peace.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 2, 2007)

Bring Pokkuru back.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 2, 2007)

Am kinda intrested to know everybody's favorite characters in HXH ( espicially u goku).....here are my favorite ( in order):

*1)*  Killua 
*2) * Hisoka
*3) * Kuroro
*4)*  Moru
*5)*  Kaito
*6) * Ubogin ( F U Kurapica)
*7)*  Bisuke
*8)  *Pakunoda ( F U again Kurapica)
*9)*  Machi
*10)* Razor



Here are my worst characters ( not alot):

*Infinity - 3)* Kurapica (but a great character design and cool Hatsu)
*Infinity - 2)* Nefetelpofotu 
*Infinity - 1)* Gon
*Infinity)*      Gin ( I know we haven't seen much from him, but i can smell his kind a mile away)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2007)

Hisoka must be my favourite fictional p*d*p**** ever. I mean, heck, the panels move according to his pen0r, how awesome is that.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't really have them in order, but I'll list some.

Killua
Kuroro
Pokkuru (FUCK YOU ZAZAN/NEFELPITOU)
Kurapika
Gon (I dunno why, I just like him)
Hisoka
Leorio (funny guy )
Feitan (How the HELL could I forget him?)

Ehm, can't think of anymore right now.


----------



## Muk (Sep 2, 2007)

stop tazmo doesn't have king of hell

and this one is the thing with they fish pole and fighting or something right? i never got into it >_>;


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 2, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> Am kinda intrested to know everybody's favorite characters in HXH ( espicially u goku).....here are my favorite ( in order):
> 
> 1)  Killua
> 2)  Hisoka
> ...


fuck yeah! 

10 favoes in order:

1. Hisoka
2. Kuroro Lucifer
3. Feitan
4. Reiza
5. Biscuit Cougar
6. Illumi Zoldick
7. Phinx
8. Pakunoda
9. Chairman Netero
10. Karuto Zoldick

hated:
Kurapika - the little fucker must die!


----------



## Pantera (Sep 2, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> hated:
> Kurapika - the little fucker must die!




Quoted for truth................as a side note...i didn't really hate kurapica untill he killed ubogin and caused Pakunoda to die.

PS: As much as i hate him......my hate for him pales compared to my hate to another avenger with red eyes (cough.........ehmm...ehmm)


----------



## Kickmeister (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I have a question. In which chapter does Killua retake the Hunter exam?


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 2, 2007)

1. Killua
2. Gennei Ryodan (including the dead ones)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 2, 2007)

1. Hisoka
2. Kuroro Lucifer
3.gon
4.Killua
5.Kurapika


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 2, 2007)

Hisoka
Killua
Feitan
Ubogin
Kaito
Gon
Kuroro
Zeno and Silva Zaolydeck
Leorio
Netero
Morau (spelling??)

That's my list of favourite characters as it stands.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 2, 2007)

So yeah don't know if this was posted yet but from wiki.



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> In late August of 2007, issue 40 of Shonen Jump featured an announcement that Hunter x Hunter would finally restart on *October 6th*, in issue 45 of the magazine.



Sorry I was gone for two weeks so the bolded part is new to me.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 2, 2007)

my fave are
hisoka the lovable jester
kaito
netero
morau
vacuum cleaner girl (forgot her name)
and the rest of the zoldik household + mike


----------



## Nathan (Sep 2, 2007)

My favorites are:

Kurapika
Biscuit Krugar
Morou
Karuto
Shizuka
Shalnark


----------



## Gene (Sep 2, 2007)

1. Hisoka
2. Gon
3. Leorio
4. Machi
5. Killua
6. Morou
7. Shizuka
8. Netero
9. Kaito
10. Kurapica


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 2, 2007)

Guess I'll follow:

1. Kuroro Lucifer
2. Hisoka
3. Nobunaga
4. Ubo
5. Phinx
6. Knuckle
7. Feitan
8. Killua
9. Gensuru (Bomber)
10. Silva (although he hasn't done much)

Runner-Up: Hanzou, if he returns with some awesome nen-abilities.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2007)

I can't believe this day has finally come, for I had given up all hope. Truth be told, I was starting to feel like I didn't even care anymore. Now though, I feel totally pumped. 
We are finally going to see how this impossible confrontation is going to play out. I can't even begin to imagine what's going to happen. It's unfathomable! 

More so then Ngl however, I can't wait to see the bleeding conclusion and or at least the progression of Killua and his inevitabel fall from grace. Don't even get me started on the orgasm that may be Hisoka's backstory if he fights Kuroro or gets a little more focus. O God!  Then there is Leorio and his needed evolvement in the story again. And last but not least, I get the funny feeling that a new character is going to show-up on the scene.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree with the last part, bring Pokkuru back


----------



## Birkin (Sep 2, 2007)

I just need to know where I should go to get it XD


----------



## Birkin (Sep 2, 2007)

Spank you.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2007)

favourite chars

1.Hisoka
2.Feitan
3.Kuroro
4.Killua
5.Ging
6.Nefel
7.Gon
8.Kurapica
9.Illumi
10.Zeno


----------



## Catterix (Sep 2, 2007)

I really, really liked Kurapica


----------



## Brooke (Sep 2, 2007)

Here are my 10 favs if anyone is interested.

1)Hisoka
2)Jail
3)Knuckle
4)Shizuku
5)Kaito
6)Shalnark
7)Leorio
8)Feitan
9)Cheetah Chimera Ant (Can't remember name)
10)Gon


----------



## Birkin (Sep 2, 2007)

I think your number 9 is Zitoh, the one massacring the police, if that's who you mean.


----------



## Freija (Sep 2, 2007)

yeah that's zitoh


----------



## Timur Lane (Sep 2, 2007)

Top ten favorite characters:

Gon
Killua
Leorio
Morau
Knuckle
Ikarugo(the octopus guy)
Hisoka
Ubo
Kaito
Biscuit

I never arrange characters in an order of how much i like them, i just list the ones i really like.

With that said, its really hard to choose an favorite character in HxH since there are so many likeable.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2007)

Killua
Hisoka
Leori
Hisoka.
Feitan
Gon.

I don't mind Gon but I just don't find him intresting.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 2, 2007)

1. jairo (the ngl shadow don who kept his humanity even after becoming an ant)
2. hisoka (very mysterious and must be hiding a lot of his power)
3. killua (for well known and obvious reasons, plus he might be "final villian" vs gon)
4. killua's dad (that guy is freaky looking and will seduce killua back to evil)
5. kaito (he looks awesome and i love his hatsu)
6. shalnark (his original ability to control others was badass enough but auto mode is 100x more badass)

thats it lol i only have six that i really like, i just hope that jairo guy comes back and is super important because he should be


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 2, 2007)

I forgot about that Jairo guy that quick.  I bet he's in Kuroro's and Hisoka's league in terms of fighting.  Can't wait to see Gon confront him.


----------



## Razza (Sep 2, 2007)

Lessee.

Killua (Last boss huh? I sorta hope not just because It would be painful to watch him and Gon fight.)
Gon
Kuroro
Hisoka
Every other member of the Genei Ryodan
Everyone who isn't listed who Isn't a Zaoldyeck
Everyone who isn't listed who Is a Zaoldyeck.

In that order. I like the Zaoldyeck's but they make me nervous because I always get the feeling that they are going to try something evil.


----------



## Silhouette-7 (Sep 3, 2007)

Man... ever since the news I've dled all the eps and started rewatching them all over again. Well, that, and I've never seen GL animated yet. 

Plus, speaking of the manga, I was really really disappointed that both Pokkuru and Ponzu died... in the most WTF death ever. I hope after all this arc, they get resurrected as ants and regain their memories.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 3, 2007)

i would hate for the king to grow a conscience and become soft. the gun-gi girl gotta go


----------



## Pantera (Sep 3, 2007)

Did anyone notice the similarities in the looks between the king and freezar from dragon ball.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 3, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> Did anyone notice the similarities in the looks between the king and freezar from dragon ball.


Of course. Very obvious. Also notice the tail's end, it's quite similar to Cell's.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 3, 2007)

i feel like the gun-gi girl and the way she is affecting the king's personality is highly fascinating. but if the king loses his will to kill, that would sort of deny us our great battles. so i'm pretty sure a royal guard will kill her or something


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 3, 2007)

if gun-gi girl dies i wonder how the king will react as he pretty much took a liking to her maybe he'll kill his guard


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone who touches the girl will be as good as a dead man. 

I was surprised when the King decided to give up his arm just to keep true to his words. A quality you rarely find in main villians.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 3, 2007)

^that is the genius that is Togashi, even though hes a lazy bastard.


----------



## Timur Lane (Sep 3, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> I forgot about that Jairo guy that quick.  I bet he's in Kuroro's and Hisoka's league in terms of fighting.  Can't wait to see Gon confront him.



I am the only one(pretty sure i am not) who think that the chamelon ant who befriended Gon is Jairo??

They dress in the same type of clothes and when he introduced himself to Gon he said his name was Jai, then he changed his mind and called himself something else.

Its perfectly possible.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 3, 2007)

well his name before was Jail, when he started serving King Miriam(I dont know his name ), his name like the others, was changed...

Hagya = Leol
Jail = Meleroreon


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah i also thought the chameleon was jairo
btw the king still doesn't know his name right?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2007)

from the jump site, pretty much the same as the other announcement actually in the magazine but everytime I see something like this it reminds me just how close we are to seeing HxH back :3


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 3, 2007)

Nope, the king doesn't know his name yet.  And yeah, I'm figuring King is just messing with the gun-gi and will probably randomly kill her setting Gon off or something.  Or I could be delusional and the King won't turn on the girl, at which point she'll be killed by a royal guard.  Either way is cool tho, as I like the King's Cell and Frieza homages.

On another note, I wonder when Gon is gonna get a new costume,  a green long sleeved jacket with shorts is just wrong.  A nice change of clothes would do Gohn wonder.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 3, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> Did anyone notice the similarities in the looks between the king and freezar from dragon ball.



First thing that struck me was "HOLY FUCKING SHIT IT'S CELL!!" but it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 3, 2007)

i miss gon's fishing rod i thought his hatsu would be sumting using the rod. i just love how he used that to nab hisoka # at the hunter exam


----------



## Taleran (Sep 3, 2007)

hes more like Cell done right


Bloodthirsty and cunning all at the same time.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey, guys. I started watching the hunterxhunter anime, and I finished it all too quickly. I was soooooo good. I was upset that that was the end of it, but I heard the manga is going to start up again in October. The thing is, the anime finishes before the manga does, and I don't know where to read that manga. Can anyone recommend a site where I can easily read the HxH manga, so I can be caught up by the time the new manga comes out?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 3, 2007)

mangavolume.com has it.

@ Taleran: Dude. Cell was an awesome villain. Don't go there.


----------



## Razza (Sep 3, 2007)

I wanna say right now: I don't really want our main four to become all-powerful. I liked it when it was just them being less-than-average hunter's trying to make their way in the world. Hell, even Killua who was portrayed as being greatest of the great for a time wound up being nothing compared to some of the others.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 3, 2007)

do the words Shounen Manga not mean anything to you?


----------



## Razza (Sep 3, 2007)

I realize that. It doesn't change the fact.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 4, 2007)

I remember the first time I saw the king in a Japanese Shounen Jump.I was Like "Cell!! Dude  its freakin Cell,what the hell what manga is this."I looked threw it and then saw Gon I was shocked.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 4, 2007)

Onrik said:


> Hell, even Killua who was portrayed as being greatest of the great for a time wound up being nothing compared to some of the others.



Thats becuase killua has only known about nen for less than 2 years. think about that. killua is going to be stronger than everyone we have seen up til now probably.


----------



## Orion (Sep 4, 2007)

moridin said:


> from the jump site, pretty much the same as the other announcement actually in the magazine but everytime I see something like this it reminds me just how close we are to seeing HxH back :3



Yea,im so happy,for awhile there I was honestly thinking we were never going to see hxh's end or more importantly hisoka and kuroros fight.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 4, 2007)

fireball said:


> Thats becuase killua has only known about nen for less than 2 years. think about that. killua is going to be stronger than everyone we have seen up til now probably.



You can say the same about Gon.
I don't know if this is true for Kurapica though..


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 4, 2007)

Kurapika's revenge I think limits him, thats why Wing-san advised Gon and Killua not to follow Kurapika's methods.


----------



## Razza (Sep 4, 2007)

fireball said:


> Thats becuase killua has only known about nen for less than 2 years. think about that. killua is going to be stronger than everyone we have seen up til now probably.


I wasn't attacking him. I just find it interesting that even he who was made out to be all powerful at first really isn't. And Gon will end up just as strong as him. He's been playing the catchup game since the exams really.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2007)

wohooo we got official now


----------



## Pantera (Sep 4, 2007)

I was really delighted when i saw the results of my poll so far......the Hunter love is still out there, here check it out:
Pfft, amateurs, can't even start a proper religious flamewar




on another subject..........i was wondering something.....do u guys think the king will consume his royal gurads to get stronger..........just imagine their strength added to his.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2007)

no that would kill the others fights, also check the blue quote in my sig for lolz


----------



## Danchou (Sep 4, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> You can say the same about Gon.
> I don't know if this is true for Kurapica though..


Kurapica has the greatest potential of them all, since he has a 100% affinity towards all nengroups. He was also miles ahead of Killua and Gon during the York Shin arc. Altough that gap has diminished since Greed Island and the Ant Arc.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2007)

hes not gaps away only towards the ryodan, hes actually behind them in terms of ability etc, he just got enough power to make up for it vs the ryodan hes almost unbeatable, and because he can use all 100% doesnt mean he has higher potential, while his 100% is huge Gons might be UBER huge... get my point ?


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 4, 2007)

too bad he can't use 2 of his chains against non ryodan. emperor time is just so cheap


----------



## Nakor (Sep 4, 2007)

Onrik said:


> I wasn't attacking him. I just find it interesting that even he who was made out to be all powerful at first really isn't. And Gon will end up just as strong as him. He's been playing the catchup game since the exams really.



I don't really think he was made out to be all powerful. I only say this because killua seemed fearful of hisoka during the first exam. 

Do you mean killua is playing catchup? or gon?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 4, 2007)

Freija said:


> no that would kill the others fights, also check the blue quote in my sig for lolz



HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
hAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH

That was directed at your sig Peter.

Also, about the absorbing. Doubtful, then it would be EXACTLY as Cell/Android 17/Android 18


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2007)

Goku said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
> hAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> That was directed at your sig Peter.
> ...


mind telling me what hte fuck that is ?


----------



## Franckie (Sep 4, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what's the latest manga volume of hunter x hunter ?
Thanks.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 4, 2007)

Freija said:


> mind telling me what hte fuck that is ?



DBZ of course.

And the latest volume was 24.


----------



## Timur Lane (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't listen too Blue, he is one of the biggest Narutards on the whole forum.

And lol about the character development part.

Edit: Blender of course, why am i not surprised.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2007)

Goku said:


> DBZ of course.
> 
> And the latest volume was 24.



no i ment exactly what was that fight about etc.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 4, 2007)

Freija said:


> no i ment exactly what was that fight about etc.



This is complicated. Cell sent himself back in time in his Imperfect form to absorb Android 17/18 to gain his Perfect form. He had to send himself back cuz the Androids were already destroyed in his own time.

And there's a lot more backstory to that.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2007)

it did and now i understand your comparison


----------



## Franckie (Sep 4, 2007)

Goku said:


> And the latest volume was 24.



Thanks, I'm going to start reading the manga.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2007)

the last ova ended at chap 185/186


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2007)

Franckie said:


> Thanks, I'm going to start reading the manga.



Its a great manga so enjoy, but i'll say it now that togashi isn't the best artist to be honest, so some of the drawings are not very good.


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2007)

actually the problem is he's a fucking great artist, he's just too lazy to not put time down on the drawings.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 4, 2007)

last few ch released some char looked like scribbles so does that mean if a tank came out it would have a much better art?


----------



## Freija (Sep 4, 2007)

have you read YYH his art there is fucking amazing


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 4, 2007)

do you guys think that gon will surpass netero by the end of this arc? i do


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2007)

Some of HxH art looks like it was drawn by his buttcheek.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 5, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Some of HxH art looks like it was drawn by his buttcheek.



Why the hell does that even matter?

It's pretty much superior to ANY Shounen manga out there right now.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2007)

Some people sad to say are art whores.  But the story in HxH is so good it makes up for the shitty art.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 5, 2007)

HxH has amazing art. It does have its flaws in the 7 chapters after Greed Island but it's hellish awesome.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 5, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Some of HxH art looks like it was drawn by his buttcheek.


its just the weeklies, its really impossible to draw 15 pages, a week, really well if your just alone.
the Tankuboun releases however are superb!


----------



## Birkin (Sep 5, 2007)

Who loves my new sig?


----------



## Gene (Sep 5, 2007)

lol rainbow

Sucked that he died. His ability looked really interesting.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 5, 2007)

And he was an awesome character  Me wants him back

Also, we know where Ishida's power in Bleach comes from.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 5, 2007)

Goku said:


> Who loves my new sig?



I was actualy about to post about it..........its really cool.

By the way this moment will give orgasms if it was animated.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 5, 2007)

It's so gonna get avatar'd asap.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

your sig looks good, too bad he went bang himself D:


----------



## Birkin (Sep 5, 2007)

fucking togashi


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

hahaha, Pokkuru XDDD


----------



## Birkin (Sep 5, 2007)

Most godwin scene in the manga.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

yeah, when he gets chopped up XD


----------



## Birkin (Sep 5, 2007)

Goku > Kyo

Suck a cock


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

what does that have to do with anything ?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 5, 2007)

Goku said:


> @ Taleran: Dude. Cell was an awesome villain. Don't go there.





oh I know Cell is a great villain I just think Meruem is better at it.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 5, 2007)

Freija said:


> what does that have to do with anything ?



Don't go dissing an awesome character 

One more shitword from you on this topic and ignored! And yes, you do care!


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

lol... Care i won, and pokkuru does suck, hell he shouldn't even have cleared the exam.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 5, 2007)

> This message is hidden because Freija is on your ignore list.



Life is too good to be true.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 5, 2007)

I wonder what Pink Bow would have done?


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

Kenneth you smell like a turd </this message is hidden from babyface>


no but seriously, pokkuru didnt clear hunter exam correctly, they said he needed more training for nen(which he obviously did, lol he couldn't even hide himself correctly)


----------



## Birkin (Sep 5, 2007)

We'll never know  Probably something pimpin', and would be the Purple.

More interested in Green and Blue though.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

purple would be the ultimate seeing as purple is the ultimate color


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2007)

Goku said:


> HxH has amazing art. It does have its flaws in the 7 chapters after Greed Island but it's hellish awesome.



Dude it's ok to admit that the art is atrocious after Greed island.  It's still an awesome awesome series.


----------



## Freija (Sep 5, 2007)

lol in reality the art was subpar all way, compared to YYH atleast


----------



## fxu (Sep 5, 2007)

I want to read the fucking end .. I didn't spend 4 days reading non-stop.. what the hell ..

I thought this crap was finished already 

THE MANGAKA BETTER COME BACK AND NOT GET SICK!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2007)

Freija said:


> lol in reality the art was subpar all way, compared to YYH atleast



Well up till Greed island the art was pretty much good. However after that it went downhill pretty fast. I remember one panel with cars looked like it was drawn by a 5 year old. And some of the chimera ant arc mangas looked ridculously bad. But the story is good enough for people to not care.


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2007)

i said compared to YYH, if you do that, then the art in HxH really isnt even called art, he did so awesome covers and shit in YYH


----------



## Freija (Sep 6, 2007)

HxH atleast dont have random powerups <.<


----------



## Parallax (Sep 6, 2007)

Hell yeah, gotta love that.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 6, 2007)

That's one reason I love it.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 6, 2007)

Goku said:


> That's one reason I love it.




Jonas got owned (or was it Jones?)
I loved the scene were Killua squished that Chimera ants head, when he got Illumi's needle out of his head.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 6, 2007)

I personally think the redid volumes in NGL look better than the original stuff pre GI


----------



## Pantera (Sep 7, 2007)

We are all saying how great HXH's story and stuff.....how about we say what we don't like about HXH for a change?

For me there is just one thing that i truly hated........which is gon (clearly weakest of his 3 man team) fighting against Gensuru the bomber ( clearly strongest of his 3 man team).....pure plot-no-jutsu.


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2007)

Goku said:


> That's one reason I love it.



thats another reason


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, the only thing i don't like is Gon saying that Rock-Paper-Scissors thing when he attacks. Then again, that thing only annoys me in the anime, i don't mind it much in the manga.
Other than that, i love everything in HxH, the storyline is fucking great. 
Saw some people who didn't see HxH say that it's a ripoff of Naruto  More like the opposite.
HxH>Naruto's storyline, and the moment where it shall rise again in glory comes  Damn i can't wait, does anyone know what date in October does it begin?


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2007)

Gon only says it cause he thinks it wont be a "hisatsu" otherwise


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 7, 2007)

Freija said:


> Gon only says it cause he thinks it wont be a "hisatsu" otherwise



Still annoys me how he says it every time hehe. But then again as i said it's only in the anime when i hear him saying it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2007)

The only real reason why I'm hoping for Chimera Ant arc to be animated is so we can actually see decent art work  

Don't get me wrong, I love the story but the artwork is painful to watch.


----------



## Devil's Sonata (Sep 7, 2007)

The only thing that actually bugs me about hunter x hunter is the lack of Leorio and Kurapica in the last couple of arcs. Kurapica I could understand because he got a ton of focus in York Shin, but Leorio has had pretty much zero importance to the story since the hunter exam.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 7, 2007)

Devil's Sonata said:


> The only thing that actually bugs me about hunter x hunter is the lack of Leorio and Kurapica in the last couple of arcs. Kurapica I could understand because he got a ton of focus in York Shin, but Leorio has had pretty much zero importance to the story since the hunter exam.



Same here actually, however, imagine them making an appearance and saving the day at this arc . I know it's propably not possible though 
People are saying that Naruto is the best anime/manga :S


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The only real reason why I'm hoping for Chimera Ant arc to be animated is so we can actually see decent art work
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love the story but the artwork is painful to watch.



true while the vols still have better than the crap magazine scans, its still not the best he can do on all places


----------



## Pantera (Sep 7, 2007)

A question here.....well its more of an opinion...

If The Great Hisoka ( i refer to him by the great) and that shrink girl from Hunter exam had a mental match ( like that of her and leoreo)....who do you think will crack the other first?


----------



## Freija (Sep 7, 2007)

Hisoka would make her mind snap in 10 sec


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 8, 2007)

i like gon's scissor attack more than his rock or paper.... rock is boring and paper is weak, but scissor is like a lightsaber its fucking badass. i want to see killua's godspeed


----------



## Birkin (Sep 8, 2007)

Imagine Paper.


----------



## Razza (Sep 8, 2007)

Of course, that's given that he actually gets the things working effectively.


----------



## Orion (Sep 8, 2007)

Scissors and rock are fine honestly,gon just sucks at emission lol.


----------



## Razza (Sep 8, 2007)

Which, if you ask me, doesn't make sense unless some talent is required for each of the nen types. I mean, in theory, he should be just as proficient at emissions as he is for transformation considering they are both equal to a reinforcement type.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 8, 2007)

Indeed the scissors attack looks badass.
Omg chibi feitan :amazed
Damn i can't wait, almost less than a month to go!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 8, 2007)

Devil's Sonata said:


> The only thing that actually bugs me about hunter x hunter is the lack of Leorio and Kurapica in the last couple of arcs. Kurapica I could understand because he got a ton of focus in York Shin, but Leorio has had pretty much zero importance to the story since the hunter exam.



Yeah I agree. And it also bugs me the art has gotten a lot worse after Greed Island arc. Some panels are just a couple of quick sketches and it looks horrid.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 8, 2007)

i'd rather togashi make chapters weekly and have bad art and then redraw it later rather than waiting a year for any releases


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 8, 2007)

Funny thing is that you will all wait XX months after 2/3 weekly releases.
Togashi is cool like that :/


----------



## Shiron (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah... Hopefully we will be able to get consistent releases for quite a while, though. We probably won't, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey guys check out what i found..........HunterXHunter Anime opening dubbed into arabic................its seriously good(better than most japanese ones) Here check it out.


Mediascape


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 9, 2007)

Waiting has it's good sides too though, we want to read it even more lol.
And if the art remains like the one in the last few chapters, i won't really mind, it wasn't that bad in them.
I wonder if Palm is alive, i really don't want to see that scary stare of her's again lol


----------



## Pantera (Sep 9, 2007)

Can someone please remind whats the name of the child pornography book that feitan keeps on reading ? (How low this guy actually is amazes me..........but i like him)


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 9, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> Can someone please remind whats the name of the child pornography book that feitan keeps on reading ? (How low this guy actually is amazes me..........but i like him)


Trevor Brown

Feitan has good taste.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 9, 2007)

Thats right Trevor Brown.....i googled him a while back and the results returned impressive..........lol.

Check out what does wikepdia says about him:



> Though presently living in Japan, Trevor Brown is an English artist from London whose work explores paraphilias, such as pedophilia, BDSM, *and other fetish themes.*
> 
> Trevor Brown's art has been featured in Adam Parfrey's Apocalypse Culture II, and in Jim Goad's ANSWER Me! zine, as well as a variety of other publications. His work has been featured as cover art for a number of bands, including Coil, Deicide, Whitehouse, GG Allin, John Zorn, Kayo Dot, Venetian Snares, plus many other groups and compilation albums. He has illustrated for Coup de Grace the publishing of Nietzsche's 'Der Antichrist'. Brown has also had several art books published.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 9, 2007)

Feitan reads pornography  
What chapter? 
And either way he is still cool, and awesome in fighting


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2007)

feitan reads porno XD


where is he seen reading it ?


----------



## Devil's Sonata (Sep 9, 2007)

god feitan is such a sadomashochist XD

don't transformation users have to be extremely familiar with what they transform? like killua swimming in electric shocks since infancy.

just imagine what feitan went through to be able to transform pain into heat


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 9, 2007)

Devil's Sonata said:


> god feitan is such a sadomashochist XD
> 
> don't transformation users have to be extremely familiar with what they transform? like killua swimming in electric shocks since infancy.
> 
> just imagine what feitan went through to be able to transform pain into heat



Maybe it has something to do with those pr0n books he reads 
Do you guys think the king will turn good in the end of the arc/when he dies? Because he is starting to develop minor good guy feelings and it will be a shame if he died as a bad guy.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 9, 2007)

It would be a shame if he ended up good.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 9, 2007)

He's having the good guy feelings coming to him now, like when he went to kill that girl who played that game with him (forgot it's name and her name), but he ended up protecting him.
Then again he is as brutal as always to others hehe.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 9, 2007)

Damnit man see his expressions.........this guy is really dangerous 












but i can't believe u guys didn't see it before.........the book is even drawn in feitan's fan art


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 9, 2007)

Hisoka > Feitan


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 9, 2007)

Just found the manga page too 
Link removed



Shiro Amada said:


> Hisoka > Feitan


Link removed
He actually does in iron fist


----------



## Pantera (Sep 9, 2007)

In my opinion Feitan is the only spider memeber with absoloutley no morals, conscience, limits, mercy, or manners.........................and thats why i like him.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 9, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> In my opinion Feitan is the only spider memeber with absoloutley no morals, conscience, limits, mercy, or manners.........................and thats why i like him.



Plus he has a sense of humor  I loved that scene when he and the Ryodan with the video games where picking on Phinx.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 9, 2007)

CP9 Rob Lucci said:


> Link removed
> He actually does in iron fist



Intresting i never saw this page before.................Hisoka is much stronger in iron arm than i thought considering that he is skinny ,but this means absolutley nothing in overall strength.....i mean if u want to rank in terms of fighting abilities......in my opinion it would be like this:

01) Kuroro
01) Hisoka
03) Feitan
04) Ubogin
05) Phinx
06) Sharlank 
07) Franklin
08) Machi
09) Nobunaga
10) Bonoreouf
11) Pakunoda
12) Shizuku
13) Coltopi


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2007)

what above person said, XD Feitan is so cold its awesome


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 9, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> Intresting i never saw this page before.................Hisoka is much stronger in iron arm than i thought considering that he is skinny ,but this means absolutley nothing in overall strength.....i mean if u want to rank in terms of fighting abilities......in my opinion it would be like this:
> 
> 01) Kuroro
> 01) Hisoka
> ...



Sharlank ftw in AutoMode 
I can't wait to see more of Feitan's Pain Packer abilities, gief Solar Beam 
Hisoka rocks too, though i hate how the make him sound in the anime lol.


----------



## Shade (Sep 9, 2007)

I know this has been asked before but here it is again:
Should I watch the anime or read the manga?
Did the anime cover up to the last released manga chapter yet?
Is this series better than Naruto and Bleach? How does it stack up against One Piece?


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 9, 2007)

Shade said:


> I know this has been asked before but here it is again:
> Should I watch the anime or read the manga?
> Did the anime cover up to the last released manga chapter yet?
> Is this series better than Naruto and Bleach? How does it stack up against One Piece?



I'd recommend you to read the manga, but the anime is also great(Only difference is that if you read the manga you see popularity polls and extras at the end of chapters). Either way they are both great.
About being better than Naruto or Bleach it depends on one's taste.
This is the order that I place them in:
1.HxH
2.One Piece
3.Naruto
4.Bleach
5+.Teh rest
I find the storyline/plot twists etc in HxH to be excellent.

But everyone has different tastes
Either way, you should read it whether its better than those or whether it's not, it's always awesome hehe.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 9, 2007)

read the manga first i'd say. the anime is good, but doesn't compare to manga.
also to note, if you like blood and violence then the manga is much better in showing that. the anime tones it down. 

no. the anime hasn't covered up to the lastest release. 

i personally think its way better than bleach and naruto. i have never read one piece so i can't say anything. the nen system in hxh is way more indepth than say the chakra system in naruto.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 9, 2007)

Both.....................both are a must see.......start with the manga then switch to anime.(cause the manga has a lot of cool stuff that is not mentioned in the anime) you will lose if you don't do that.

As for ranking the anime...well:

1) HXH
2) OP
3) Naruto
4) Bleach.


----------



## Shade (Sep 9, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> Both.....................both are a must see.......start with the manga then switch to anime.(cause the manga has a lot of cool stuff that is not mentioned in the anime) you will lose if you don't do that.
> 
> As for ranking the anime...well:
> 
> ...



And at what point should I switch?


----------



## Pantera (Sep 9, 2007)

Shade said:


> And at what point should I switch?



Read the entire manga from chapter 1 to 260............then watch the anime. ( but thats my opinion.....you can do whatever you want)


----------



## Pantera (Sep 9, 2007)

Here is an example of cool moments that aren't made into anime.....

Notice how killua is trying to gain time from pakunoda by talking nonsense:


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> Here is an example of cool moments that aren't made into anime.....
> 
> Notice how killua is trying to gain time from pakunoda by talking nonsense:



Are you sure this wasn't made in to anime?


----------



## Devil's Sonata (Sep 9, 2007)

This is a bit off topic, but does anyone know what Nobunaga's nen type is supposed to be? I read somewhere that it was reinforcement, but I'm not sure that it was ever actually mentioned in the manga.


----------



## mariobro (Sep 9, 2007)

I loved Yu Yu Hakusho and this author is awsome. I just hope that the return of the manga will bring about some cool new ideas and arcs.


----------



## Gene (Sep 9, 2007)

That scene was animated but without Killua's comments.


----------



## Cipher (Sep 9, 2007)

Finally caught up with HxH!  It's freaking awesome, even with the poor artwork at times.  And I have a nice Feitan theme now.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 9, 2007)

nobunaga is NOT reinforcement, his partner was.... i dont remember what nobu is i think he might be emission or transformation.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Sep 10, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> Both.....................both are a must see.......start with the manga then switch to anime.(cause the manga has a lot of cool stuff that is not mentioned in the anime) you will lose if you don't do that.
> 
> As for ranking the anime...well:
> 
> ...



I'd say

1. One Piece
2. Hunter x Hunter
3. Yu Yu Hakusho
4. Naruto
(big gap)
50,000,000,000. Bleach


----------



## Pantera (Sep 10, 2007)

I know the scene was animated, but killua's talk is gone..........thats what i said. (or at least meant to say).


And yes nobunaga is a reinforcment type as well.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 10, 2007)

Hyouba said:


> Finally caught up with HxH!  It's freaking awesome, even with the poor artwork at times.  And I have a nice Feitan theme now.



So many Feitan likers


----------



## Pantera (Sep 10, 2007)

CP9 Rob Lucci said:


> So many Feitan likers



Of course since he is a Pedo, i won't be surprised if he is a porn actor in reality.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 10, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> Of course since he is a Pedo, i won't be surprised if he is a porn actor in reality.



Lol, he's so weird/evil/mysterious/cool it's awesome.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 10, 2007)

Actually no matter how sick feitan really is ....he will never catch up to hisoka's fucked up mind......here check out these moments: 


*Getting an erection while thinking of kuroro:* _( see the light in his crotch area)_




*Getting an erection when he learns of Gon & killua's growth:* _(notice how the pannel rises & the sound of the erection as well)_




*See him cheking out killua's and gon's asses:*



*Eating his own arm:*




*See his arogance in the last pannel:*


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 10, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> Intresting i never saw this page before.................Hisoka is much stronger in iron arm than i thought considering that he is skinny ,but this means absolutley nothing in overall strength.....i mean if u want to rank in terms of fighting abilities......in my opinion it would be like this:
> 
> 01) Kuroro
> 01) Hisoka
> ...



Pshaw

1.) Lucifer
2.) Hisoka
3.) Feitan
4.) Nobunaga
5.) Uvogin
6.) Bonorenofu
7.) Phinx
8.) Franklin
9.) Machi
10.) Shalnark
11.) Shizuku
12.) Pakuonda
13.) Kurotopi

Bonorenofu is one of the stronger members of the group, he just hasn't had a lot of time to shine.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 10, 2007)

i cant wait to see hisoka vs Lucifer ithink it will be the best fight in human history but i hope it end with one of them completetly defeated
hisoka will win but not ofcourse
hisoka is the craziest character i have seen in anything
for hisoka fight means sex thats agreat reason to know why he lives to fight Yoshihiro Togashi is a genius


----------



## Pantera (Sep 10, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i cant wait to see hisoka vs Lucifer ithink it will be the best fight in human history but i hope it end with one of them completetly defeated
> hisoka will win but not ofcourse
> hisoka is the craziest character i have seen in anything
> for hisoka fight means sex thats agreat reason to know why he lives to fight Yoshihiro Togashi is a genius



Quoted for truth


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 10, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> Pshaw
> 
> 1.) Lucifer
> 2.) Hisoka
> ...


Nobunaga that high? Shizuku easily knocked him out with Deme-chan.

well my list

1.) Hisoka
2.) Kuroro
3.) Phinx
4.) Ubogin
5.) Feitan
6.) Bonorenofu
7.) Machi
8.) Nobunaga
9.) Franklin
10.) Shalnark
11.) Shizuku
12.) Pakuonda
13.) Kurotopi

Hisoka lives to fight, Kuroro only fights when he's on the job.
Feitan's ability is very troublesome since he cant use it unless he gets hit.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2007)

re-read of chimera ant arc complete :3


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 10, 2007)

Hisoka had an erection for Gon and Killua
Ew


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

i only watch the anime.. maybe i'll start followign the manga soon.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 10, 2007)

I honestly can't make a list of the Ryodan.

They are all tied, but Franklin, Bonorenofu, Kurotopi are below them.

Shalnark is pretty special, as he doesn't even look like a villain, yet he's awesome.


----------



## Timur Lane (Sep 10, 2007)

Silly Goku, i would say that Bono are an top-tier Ryodan.

Got something against them ugly men, Goku??


----------



## Birkin (Sep 10, 2007)

I actually ranked them in coolness/awesomeness.


----------



## Timur Lane (Sep 10, 2007)

Bonorenofu>>>>Rest of the ryodan bishies you wank too.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh, go die


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2007)

lol, fanboy


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 10, 2007)

I rate Kuroro as coming back to kick some ass soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2007)

Kuroro needs to get a shirt first


----------



## Birkin (Sep 10, 2007)

Kuroro outclasses all of One Piece, Bleach and Naruto in badassness x 100


----------



## Orion (Sep 10, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Kuroro needs to get a shirt first



Feitan and kuroro need to just keep the shirts off.


----------



## Goom (Sep 10, 2007)

feitan said:


> Feitan and kuroro need to just keep the shirts off.



feitan looks much more bad ass with his high-collar shirt on.  He looks like a skinny boy without it...


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2007)

Goku said:


> Kuroro outclasses all of One Piece, Bleach and Naruto in badassness x 100



Yeah no, not really.


----------



## Orion (Sep 10, 2007)

Moogoogaipan said:


> feitan looks much more bad ass with his high-collar shirt on.  He looks like a skinny boy without it...



Hehe,the skull jacket/shirt/coat whatever you wanna call it is preety kool,he looks more evil with his shirt off though.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't deny the fact.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2007)

Up till a while ago i thought feitan was a woman


----------



## Orion (Sep 10, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Up till a while ago i thought feitan was a woman



Eh,I always knew feitan was a guy,kurapica I wasnt so sure about for awhile lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2007)

feitan said:


> Eh,I always knew feitan was a guy,kurapica I wasnt so sure about for awhile lol.



I usually wait for them to take their clothes off and see their chests. Kuarapica is still all woman in the inside


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 10, 2007)

I swear Feitan looks like Hiei with his shirt off.


----------



## Devil's Sonata (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm curious, how would you guys say Morau, Novu, Knuckle and Shoot stack up against the Ryodan in fighting ability?


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 10, 2007)

Ryodan fuck 'em all over.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 10, 2007)

Goku said:


> Kuroro outclasses all of One Piece, Bleach and Naruto in badassness x 100


Kuroro > Majin Buu > everyone else 


What is Kuroro's full name btW?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 10, 2007)

Kuroro Lucifer


----------



## Pantera (Sep 11, 2007)

Devil's Sonata said:


> I'm curious, how would you guys say Morau, Novu, Knuckle and Shoot stack up against the Ryodan in fighting ability?



Moru is God...........if he was a ryodan he would be one of the top 6 or 7....he has tons of experience and an amazing Hatsu ( Deep Purple).

Knuckle is strong but still not strong enough compared to the top tier...propablly a bit stronger than shizuke ( but then again shizuke is not a spider due to her fighting abilities).

Novu's hatsu is a stratigical one rather than a combat one....its even metioned in the manga that his ability is used best for defending and dodging.....so i wouldn't put him much high in term of combat abilties. ( damn he lost his sanity just by the nen release of the king).

Shoot again is not the combat guy as he stated himself that he doesn't like fighting and hurting people and his ability is that of many uses but combat is hardly one of them..... and we saw that his attacks were actually of no effect on killua, untill of course the penis in killua's head came into action.


Ranking them in terms of combat abilities would clearly be like this to me:

1) Moru
2) knuckle
3) Novu
4) Shoot


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 11, 2007)

you guys underestimate shalnark, he is probably only underneath hisoka and kuroro. although we havent really seen enough of some of the ryodan to judge them


----------



## Birkin (Sep 11, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Kuroro > Majin Buu > everyone else
> 
> 
> What is Kuroro's full name btW?



Majin Buu was never badass. Frieza however..

Also, his name is Kuroro Lucifer.


----------



## zagman505 (Sep 11, 2007)

hm. i should probably reread my hxh before it comes back... O.o i can barely remember any of the whole nen system...


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2007)

not DBZ thread

also not post on NF in school class XD


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 11, 2007)

October 6th is drawing close...

And I've yet to begin a recap of the manga .


----------



## forumer147 (Sep 11, 2007)

I love Hunter X Hunter I love Gohn as well as Hisuka. At the same time I could not forget the hair Killua. I simply love this series and I happen to see it everyday when it was aired before but too bad because on the last episode I wasnt able to see it since the TV network have cut it off and I wonder why since it was really famous here in our country.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 11, 2007)

I Never Saw this page before ( this is one of the participants in the second hunter exam commenting on killua)..........I Lol'd hard:


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 11, 2007)

Abyssion said:


> Kuroro Lucifer





Goku said:


> Also, his name is Kuroro Lucifer.


Oh thanks.

It's quite different from the local translation here...Kuroro _Rusilful_. 

I'll stick with the _Lucifer_ from now on.



Freija said:


> not DBZ thread


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 11, 2007)

Just read chapter 261, it's made of win


----------



## Birkin (Sep 11, 2007)

You mean the fake one?


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 11, 2007)

^hey... i thought the latest chapter was 260, or is there really 261???

if you're not joking, would you mind telling me where you have read it please... 

@forumer147
from what country are you from??? Philippines???


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 11, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Ryodan fuck 'em all over.



I second that.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 11, 2007)

hunter x hunter anime is one of  the best but WHY they didnt animat Kastro vs hisoka whyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Birkin (Sep 11, 2007)

Alright a question. When the Ryodan bumped in on the Chimera Ants, was it just me, or did Togashi tone them down?

It looked like they had trouble fighting mere mid level Chimera Ants. Although some of Feitan's speed useage was pretty awesome.


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, the chimaera are ridiculously overpowered after all. But i'm inclined to think that Ryodan are still messing around.


----------



## Yak (Sep 11, 2007)

Goku said:


> Alright a question. When the Ryodan bumped in on the Chimera Ants, was it just me, or did Togashi tone them down?
> 
> It looked like they had trouble fighting mere mid level Chimera Ants. Although some of Feitan's speed useage was pretty awesome.



I just think the Ryodan didn't went all out against them. They took it rather easy and didn't want to give it there all if it wasn't absolutely needed. That's the way I interpreted it at last.

In the end they all won rather easily anyway, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 11, 2007)

Goku said:


> Alright a question. When the Ryodan bumped in on the Chimera Ants, was it just me, or did Togashi tone them down?
> 
> It looked like they had trouble fighting mere mid level Chimera Ants. Although some of Feitan's speed useage was pretty awesome.



Really, only Shizuku and Feitan had any trouble, and they were both fighting very powerful opponents. Shizuku was fighting what was probably the 2nd strongest Chimera in the place so that's understandable. Feitan admitted his skills had gotten rusty and even then demolished the Queen. Bonorenofu and Shalnark both bulldozed their opponents and they never stood much of a chance, Phinx had one of the most hilarious victories in the series. 

Also keep in mind that upper level Chimera's are ridiculously powerful, their aura is enough to drive an accomplished professional hunter insane. I doubt anyone in Genei Ryodan besides Lucifer, Hisoka, and Feitan could even take on one of the Royal Guards. 

Looking at the power levels of the Chimera's vs. the Ryodan I'd say they did fine. Not all Ryodan members are combat demons anyway, there are support members who are all around good fighters but still weaker compared to the combat members.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah more or less, but Feitan did sustain some damage, not much to improve on the Pain Packer, but still a little. Unless he did it on purpose just to use Rising Sun.


----------



## Orion (Sep 11, 2007)

Every ryodan member preety much was screwing around in the chimera fight,all out ryodan is going to probably be the final villians and will be insane fights,I wanna see a allout non rusty feitan fuck someone up.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 11, 2007)

feitan said:


> Every ryodan member preety much was screwing around in the chimera fight,all out ryodan is going to probably be the final villians and will be insane fights,I wanna see a allout non rusty feitan fuck someone up.



actually to me it looked like shalnark went all out. he even implied it was a last resort because he can't fight after he uses it. but of course shalnark isn't the fighting type. 

i think feiten went all out in a sense. he used probably one of his biggest attacks. he is going to have other armors which do other things so we havne't really seen much of his abilities, but there should be no question that he used one of his biggest single attacks.

shalnark was sorta stuck in a jam, but feiten i think just got pissed and wanted to end it quick.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 11, 2007)

Peace said:


> ^hey... i thought the latest chapter was 260, or is there really 261???
> 
> if you're not joking, would you mind telling me where you have read it please...
> 
> ...



Bleachexile.com, damn it was a fake?


----------



## forumer147 (Sep 11, 2007)

Peace said:


> ^hey... i thought the latest chapter was 260, or is there really 261???
> 
> if you're not joking, would you mind telling me where you have read it please...
> 
> ...



Yes, I am from Philippines and before anime was very famous here and I think this is also my first anime series that I have watch and liked. If not for this one I will not appreciate anime at all. I wonder if there is part 2 for hunterxhunter.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 11, 2007)

CP9 Rob Lucci said:


> Bleachexile.com, damn it was a fake?



Did it contain lots of randomness, probably a wedding dress on Kurapika?


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 12, 2007)

Goku said:


> Did it contain lots of randomness, probably a wedding dress on Kurapika?



Indeed, and he gets married with Leorio. Also Lucifer wants Hisoka pr0n


----------



## Birkin (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, that's pretty much fake.


----------



## Timur Lane (Sep 12, 2007)

Check this out chapter 261 is out early, its not fake i promise you, the raw is already here:


*Spoiler*: __ 











The art is good again, OMG!!!!!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2007)

This is so fake it's not even funny...


----------



## Timur Lane (Sep 12, 2007)

It would be funny if someone actually thought that was real.........


----------



## kisamerocks (Sep 12, 2007)

ok.this sounds pretty cool but i dont know the first thing about this manga.can someone tell me where to read the manga so i can increase my knowledge about this cool sounding anime and manga?


----------



## kisamerocks (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks a whole bunch.and who is the guy without a shirt in this pic?.he looks really cool!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2007)

kisamerocks said:


> thanks a whole bunch.and who is the guy without a shirt in this pic?.he looks really cool!



He's Feitan, one of the most badass characters ever.  Start reading the series!!


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 12, 2007)

OMG!!! that chapter was a fake!!! :amaze

@forumer147 
yeah i thought so... i'm also from the Philippines so i know your story...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 12, 2007)

i wish to see a feitan vs nobunaga swordsmanship duel


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 12, 2007)

Would you guys consider the Ryodan anti-heroes or villians? I'm honestly at a crossroad (although they are still win either way)


----------



## Devil's Sonata (Sep 13, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Would you guys consider the Ryodan anti-heroes or villians? I'm honestly at a crossroad (although they are still win either way)



Depends. Hisoka definitely has an antiheroish feeling to him, but Kuroro seems like pure villain material to me. For the others it really depends on the situation. As seen in both York shin and the chimera ant story, they fit both roles very well.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 13, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> i wish to see a feitan vs nobunaga swordsmanship duel



eh. that wouldn't be too exciting. Nobunaga would win if feitan had to just fight with his sword. nobunaga's fighting style is centered around his sword, feitans' isn't.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 13, 2007)

kisamerocks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a whole bunch.and who is the guy without a shirt in this pic?.he looks really cool



Lol yet another Feitan liker  Few can resist being fans of him


----------



## Birkin (Sep 13, 2007)

One of the best scenes must be when Feitan stepping up in that auction and say:

"Ladies and gentlemen, I am happy to welcome everyone here tonight. And now, let's skip the speech, and just send everyone to hell!"

Also when Gon and Killua met them again after the Ryodan Arc.


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2007)

i agree with the feitan statement, also his movement vs the queen was awesome, usually everyone stops and looks at his opponent powering up, instead he attacked during the powerup breaking the chain of shounen, i loved that.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 13, 2007)

Freija said:


> i agree with the feitan statement, also his movement vs the queen was awesome, usually everyone stops and looks at his opponent powering up, instead he attacked during the powerup breaking the chain of shounen, i loved that.



yes. that was indeed awesome. it made me smile.


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2007)

that's the moment that really showed the awesomeness of Togashi for me


----------



## Pantera (Sep 13, 2007)

Freija said:


> i agree with the feitan statement, also his movement vs the queen was awesome, usually everyone stops and looks at his opponent powering up, instead he attacked during the powerup breaking the chain of shounen, i loved that.



Exactly that makes things look more realistic.......it was soo cool........and that is why i like feitan he is sooooooooooooo different from every body else and he doesn't have those stupid morals in battle ...like u can't attack from the back and you have to wait for ur opponent to draw his weapon..............feitan you are soooooooooooo cool, and toshagi you are such a genius.


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2007)

let's not talk about his hidden weapon arsenal too


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 13, 2007)

mangaka makes ryodan so damn luvable can't hate them for what their doing. tend to root for them even more each time i see them.
kinda makes me sad if a ryodan dies  paku come back


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2007)

Ryodan shall live forever


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 13, 2007)

i would have liked if there a spin off series about ryodan or even about the zoldicks


----------



## Devil's Sonata (Sep 13, 2007)

Freija said:


> let's not talk about his hidden weapon arsenal too



Btw, did he materialize that umbrella or was he just hiding it?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 13, 2007)

I found myself rooting for the Ryodan, the entire time, after they were introduced. I loved them, especially after seeing Kuroro Lucifer, cry after Ubogin died. It made it feel like unlike almost every single antagonistic organization. That The Genei Ryodan were more like a family a truly cared for each other.


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2007)

he didnt even hide it,and no i doubt its materialization

@spinoff wanter

it'd be nice, but that'd make togashi more lazy cause he had to draw alot more.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2007)

*thinks everyone who reads HxH should wear an HxH theme the week of its return


----------



## Pantera (Sep 13, 2007)

moridin said:


> *thinks everyone who reads HxH should wear an HxH theme the week of its return



Amazing as expected from you moridin.................

by the way am already preparing a new HXH Sig and Avatar to put on the week it returns......it would really be cool if we all did so.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 13, 2007)

I've already used a couple HxH themes (including this one)

Got a few others though


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2007)

moridin said:


> *thinks everyone who reads HxH should wear an HxH theme the week of its return



i should, but... well i could use my old sig made by k1nj3 i love it


----------



## roselala (Sep 13, 2007)

i've finished watching the anime , all i can say is this is such an AMAZING anime ! defenitely my fav. along with one piece ,should i read the HXH manga ? the manga art kinda turned me off  ...-_-


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2007)

The manga is fantastic.  The art sucks later on, but the story is still top notch and worth reading.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 13, 2007)

roselala said:


> i've finished watching the anime , all i can say is this is such an AMAZING anime ! defenitely my fav. along with one piece ,should i read the HXH manga ? the manga art kinda turned me off  ...-_-



Then don't read.


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2007)

if you cant handle the art, don't read


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 13, 2007)

no read you will get used to it


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2007)

dude, if he cant tolerate the art which is quite decent, he shouldnt read it and just wait for the anime instead


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 13, 2007)

oh you mean it like that
but we are not sure if there will be any (or how long it will take)
but i think he will tolerate after some time it was the same for me while watching one piece and now i am in love with one piece art anime and manga


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2007)

the contract for HxH anime is still standing last time i check its status is "on hiatus"


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 13, 2007)

really really
where do you check ?
i hope ova4 will be good animated not like ova 3


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2007)

hmmmm where the fuck was it again  it was some article posted in this thread and shit, and saw it at some other anime sites too


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 13, 2007)

anyway good news


----------



## Freija (Sep 13, 2007)

never really a fan of the anime myself, but for the anime fans i can see how that is good


----------



## Di@BoLik (Sep 14, 2007)

Killua has another brother.. Any ideas on who it could be? I suspect Hisoka.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 14, 2007)

Di@BoLik said:


> Killua has another brother.. Any ideas on who it could be? I suspect Hisoka.


too suspicious...

his name is Alluka.


----------



## roselala (Sep 14, 2007)

Parallax said:


> The manga is fantastic.  The art sucks later on, but the story is still top notch and worth reading.



okay i'm going to read it then


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 14, 2007)

just read it... there's no harm in reading, is there???

and besides, if you won't read... you'll wait for your whole lifetime for the anime (hyperbole)...


----------



## Pantera (Sep 14, 2007)

Di@BoLik said:


> Killua has another brother.. Any ideas on who it could be? I suspect Hisoka.



No way man............it can't be hisoka......its an immposibility because of the age difference........killua's brother is supposed to be younger than Killua, yet hisoka is according to the manga ( or data books...not sure) is 26 years old.


----------



## T4R0K (Sep 14, 2007)

Currently reading the manga. I'm at the part of Greed Island. A tad too wordy for the moment(explain this, explain that for 5 chapters) but I'm still going through it. 

The York Shin arc and the Ryodan raid... Fucking awesome...


----------



## Pantera (Sep 14, 2007)

It seems that Machi has really broke hisoka's heart..........you know those poker card symbols that are included in tha pannels whenver he talks....( Heart, spade, diamond...), whenever he is talkin to machi he uses hearts only.......here are some examples...

And also there is that time where asked her to sleep with him:


Here is as sign of his love as well....lol:



Yet when he asked who she prefers between him and kuroru....i think her answer shocked him.....check out the diamond in his pannel when he is talkin to her:





On a similar subject...can you see Machi falling for kuroro ???


----------



## Birkin (Sep 14, 2007)

I honestly hope no pairings will happen.


----------



## T4R0K (Sep 14, 2007)

BTW, at what arc did the anime stop ?


----------



## Segan (Sep 14, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> It seems that Machi has really broke hisoka's heart..........you know those poker card symbols that are included in tha pannels whenver he talks....( Heart, spade, diamond...), whenever he is talkin to machi he uses hearts only.......here are some examples...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I think, if anything, Machi fell for Kuroro a long time ago. In one or another way.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 14, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> BTW, at what arc did the anime stop ?



After the Greed Island part.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 14, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> BTW, at what arc did the anime stop ?



After Greed Island...........at a hell of a cliff hanger for thise who don't read manga.


----------



## T4R0K (Sep 14, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> After Greed Island...........at a hell of a cliff hanger for thise who don't read manga.



Hot damn ! Just don't spill anything ! 

...

Just tell me, is that cliffhanger in the manga too ? You just made me want to read as much chapters as possible in one shot !


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> Hot damn ! Just don't spill anything !
> 
> ...
> 
> Just tell me, is that cliffhanger in the manga too ? You just made me want to read as much chapters as possible in one shot !



Nope the chapter just continues after that scene.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 14, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> Hot damn ! Just don't spill anything !
> 
> ...
> 
> Just tell me, is that cliffhanger in the manga too ? You just made me want to read as much chapters as possible in one shot !



Yeah it's in there, but you don't really get a shock over it since it lasts for a few panels.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 14, 2007)

anyway hisoka is too good for Machi


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 14, 2007)

Indeed it's not much of a hanger in the manga. But it was for me since i started reading the manga as soon as i watched all of the anime 
EDITED: Sry it was a spoiler =\ I deleted it i hope no one who doesn't read manga has read it.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the manga ended in a cliffhanger.


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 15, 2007)

cliffhanger or not, it's still worth the read...

if you can't tolerate the art, then don't look at it, just read the text...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 15, 2007)

Gon said:


> I think the manga ended in a cliffhanger.



lol true. i just hope sharlnark gets more face time and can use his auto mode to own bitches more


----------



## newbie__ (Sep 15, 2007)

Seriously, the plot totally makes up for the art (which you will get used to).


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 15, 2007)

well i am a fan of "modern" art so to me its no big deal in fact i kinda enjoyed the odd impressionistic sketchy style. to some people it seems sloppy or lazy though i guess it depends on whether you think the mangaka did it intentionally or not


----------



## Pantera (Sep 15, 2007)

Actually after u read the manga long enought u get used to the art......in my opinion its art is one of things that make the manga the way it is....................

I just can't imagine HXH in an art format like that of Bleach or Naruto.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> lol true. i just hope sharlnark gets more face time and can use his auto mode to own bitches more



lol shalnark, never really liked him.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 15, 2007)

that whole auto mode scene with shalnark was one of the best scenes of any manga ever, "automated sequence entered, target identified, termination initiated" then just 100% pwning from then on


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

how was it that good ?


----------



## Pantera (Sep 15, 2007)

He He ........that was a great moment indeed.........here it is:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 15, 2007)

The art still makes me sick looking at it.

But hell, story makes up for everything.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

i actually like the art... when he's drawing seriously.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 15, 2007)

There was nothing wrong with the art save those 7 chapters.

If it makes you sick, simply stop reading.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

agreed with Kenneth, if its so intolerable, hold on and wait for the anime


----------



## Razza (Sep 15, 2007)

I just prefer anime in general but whatever, After October I'll start watching out for announcements for a new OVA (Or... If we're lucky, just a regular series).

Actually, I knew what I was getting into going into 'those' chapters so I spent the time lol'ing.


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 15, 2007)

I ain't gonna lie, Togashi's art is piss poor at time.  When he takes time tho, his work is awesome.  Wish I could find the remastered tankobans and read NGL again.  That sad, I think HxH shits on all other shonen, bad art or not.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

i dont think i've seen him seriously draw anytime during HxH if you compare to YYH


----------



## Crowe (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't agree. Continue to read even if you think the art sucks, the story makes up for it and that's most likely why you're still reading.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah, but wouldnt it be more pleasing for him to enjoy both the art and the story?


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 15, 2007)

Ofcourse it would be better if his art's consistent, but it ain't gonna happen.  This is Togashi we're talking about. 

And when he's serious, it's great.  I remember that photo-realistic pic of Palm that I saw right around the time she was introduced.  It was pretty damn good.  Wish I remembered what chapter it was in.


----------



## Freija (Sep 15, 2007)

if it was when she was introduced, around vol 20-21


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 16, 2007)

does anyone here think that jairo will end up being far stronger than the ant king


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 16, 2007)

Indeed when he wants to his art is pretty good. The Genei Ryodan part of the chimera ant arc wasn't so bad. 
And if The King dies in this arc, then yeah i guess Jairo will be stronger if the is the villain of a next arc. I loved Jairo's side story.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 16, 2007)

Jairo doesnt need to be stronger than the King to be a good villain.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 16, 2007)

Maybe, it depends if Gon is the one who will kill the king or Netero.
Also depends if Jairo is a good fighter or will be a good villain in another way.


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

Jairo will prob disappear from the manga imo


----------



## Chi (Sep 16, 2007)

Yay.. I'm ready for 06.10


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

Freija Approves


i should start making my set for 6.10


----------



## Chi (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are some icons I found on japanese sites. Are good for profile pictures


----------



## vanh (Sep 16, 2007)

^6.10 is the day for the anime release ? It's true that HxH art looks pretty much like sketches only . But will the anime follow exactly how the manga's going ? If not, I'd rather read sketches.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 16, 2007)

6.10 is the day of the manga release. Anime release has not been dated yet.


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

no vanh, 6.10 is when the scans come. right?


----------



## vanh (Sep 16, 2007)

> no vanh, 6.10 is when the scans come. right?



It's been on delay that long :S ? It's for the fact that I stopped reading long long long time ago, and I still thought it's been released weekly/monthly, and I'm about to catch up with it.


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

lol the manga has been on hiatus for like 2 years


----------



## vanh (Sep 16, 2007)

So, 6.10 right ? I'll re-read everything to be ready for the release.


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah 6:th october <3


----------



## Birkin (Sep 16, 2007)

20 more days bitches


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

16 days until i can rep, 20 days until HxH... perfect the one who posts the link to the dload shall get repped


----------



## Birkin (Sep 16, 2007)

You're gonna rep me anyway


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

nope i don't feel like getting rep banned for repping you again


----------



## Segan (Sep 16, 2007)

One can get banned because of repping? o_0


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 16, 2007)

Countdown time soon 

Got a new HxH sig


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

Segan said:


> One can get banned because of repping? o_0



only repbanned, i had too many reps going to goku saying like "spreading" which was over the last months and got a month repban


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 16, 2007)

i'm envious of you guys... i don't have time to look for cool HxH sigs as much as i want to 

i'll still look for them though. i consider 6.10 a special day...


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

who cares about a special one just grab a cool scene


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 16, 2007)

^yeah why didn't i think of that???

thanks


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 16, 2007)

when i first heard i didnt believe t, but its true, HXH IS BACK!!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

yeah 20 days!!!


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 16, 2007)

20 days for the end of the world??? 

oops... just remembered, 20 for HxH's return.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 16, 2007)

It wouldn't surprise me if when 6th october arrives we're gonna stand here without a chapter.


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

nope, the chap is prob drawn already and stuff, just lying there waiting for release, though after 2-3 weeks im not saying itll go irregular again


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 16, 2007)

Freija said:


> nope, the chap is prob drawn already and stuff


Yeah, one can always hope 

What would your reactions be if the first chapter after the two years break still looks like this?


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

people would actually kill togashi


----------



## Sawako (Sep 16, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if when 6th october arrives we're gonna stand here without a chapter.


Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised either. Or if that one chapter comes out on the 6th, then another year-long hiatus.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 16, 2007)

Doubt it, it's already scheduled for Shounen Jump. And the way the business goes, Shounen Jump would lose SHITLOADS of cash if it doesn't turn up.


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2007)

the editor would rather lose his head


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2007)

It'll be there, the chapter thats being released will already be finished and realised, if it was up in the air they'd have just waited a bit longer and told him to draw more in the meantime.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised either. Or if that one chapter comes out on the 6th, then another year-long hiatus.



I hope to god that doesn't happen. I don't understand exactly what Illness did Togashi have?


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 16, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I don't understand exactly what Illness did Togashi have?


I think it's called "Laziness", serious shit indeed.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2007)

^It's actually a mix of both.  He's supposedly very sick, but well known for being lazy.  Hence why it took nearly 2 years for HxH to come back.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 16, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Yeah, one can always hope
> 
> What would your reactions be if the first chapter after the two years break still looks like this?



 .


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2007)

^it better not look like that at all.  If that shit goes down I'm gonna be pissed.  But will probably still enjoy the chapter.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 17, 2007)

does anyone think the little octopus guy will turn to be seriously badass?


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2007)

he already is, he's a fucking octopus


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 17, 2007)

cute and bad ass.


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone with 8 arms is a badass


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 17, 2007)

wait i just realized he's not an octopus is he. lol he just wishes he was


----------



## Pantera (Sep 17, 2007)

He is an octopus...........he wishes he was a squid. ( Cause he thinks squids are more beautiful).

Killua has just got himself a slave ( ehmm...orochimaruXKimimaro anyone)........lol

By the way wat do u guys think of my new Sig and Avatar ?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 17, 2007)

both your Sig and Avatar are awesome


----------



## Birkin (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 17, 2007)

He's not an Octopus 
He's a proud and might squid 
I love your sig ND, but is Killua wearing a lipstick or something there


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 17, 2007)

Killua wears lipstick?


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 17, 2007)

Nah i'm joking lol, it's just that his lips looked a bit strange in that chapter


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 17, 2007)

whether with lipstick or not... killua is still cool~!!! 

@Nightfall Dream
thanks man... you're the greatest~!!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 17, 2007)

next to Feitan, Hiso and Kuroro, Killua is coolest on HxH


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 17, 2007)

Freija said:


> next to Feitan, Hiso and Kuroro, Killua is coolest on HxH



Along with those three I would put Silva,Zeno,Finks, and Jin as cooler than him also.  But that is just because HxH has a lot of very cool characters, in a lot of other stories Killua would be the coolest character.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 17, 2007)

I find Shalnark to be pretty interesting an awesome.

All of the Ryodan are more or less equal in my book, they're that awesome.
Although I didn't really like Kurotopi nor Franklin.


----------



## Timur Lane (Sep 17, 2007)

Bonorenofou is probably my favorite(love his design and attitude) the way he wasted that chimera ant was awesome.

Phinx and Feitan is probably my favorite duo in the Ryodan, they work so good together.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 17, 2007)

kaito is awesome too, not just how he looks and acts but his personality and his extremely awesome hatsu too, and the way he gracefully handled his own death


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 17, 2007)

i like phinx and feitan pair the most in Genei Ryodan... they're just... cool. there are lots of cool characters in HxH, i can't list them all.

again, i want to thank Nightfall_Dream for my new ava and sig... thanks man!!!


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2007)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Along with those three I would put Silva,Zeno,Finks, and Jin as cooler than him also.  But that is just because HxH has a lot of very cool characters, in a lot of other stories Killua would be the coolest character.



Ging is prob 10 times cooler than killu but comparing what we've seen i chose not to place him there


----------



## Pantera (Sep 18, 2007)

Peace........your welcome man.....its nothing.


As for the lipstick...i doubt its actually lipstick, its just the way he was drawn since the chpater was pretty old.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 18, 2007)

Peace said:


> i like phinx and feitan pair the most in Genei Ryodan... they're just... cool. there are lots of cool characters in HxH, i can't list them all.
> 
> again, i want to thank Nightfall_Dream for my new ava and sig... thanks man!!!



I was planning to have that scene.


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 18, 2007)

wait their continuing manga and anime soon?!!! If so I can't wait !!!


----------



## Birkin (Sep 18, 2007)

Manga only.


----------



## Chi (Sep 18, 2007)

Feitan and Phinx pair is the best. Though, Kuroro is my favorite as you can see..
I also like Hisoka's character, his attitude a lot, though, I dislike his joker costume.
I like serious and cool looks


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2007)

killu didn't have lipstick, its his lips you moron


----------



## Birkin (Sep 18, 2007)

Best pair will always be Ubougin and Nobunaga.


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 18, 2007)

actually, i find phinx and feitan the best pair in ryodan... hisoka the most interesting and coolest in ryodan (together with Kuroro).

@Goku
sorry man, i didn't know...


----------



## Birkin (Sep 18, 2007)

After watching the anime (15 eps left) then watch Gurren Lagann (about 20 eps left) I will re-read the entire manga and draw some really awesome scenes out.

So, don't worry.  Although my current sig is kickass.


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 18, 2007)

^phew... i felt guilty for a moment...

yes, your sig is kickass


----------



## Birkin (Sep 18, 2007)

Though, I might actually not use Killua.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 18, 2007)

I just want to see Kuroro fight again. He was so badass in the York Shin arc


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Sep 18, 2007)

god i hope they animate it, now that they are continuing the manga. since i dont read manga. pleeease animate


----------



## Birkin (Sep 18, 2007)

Will be awesome to see the scene in my sig being animated indeed 

Along with tons of other cool scenes.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 18, 2007)

i want to see kaito's crazy slot the scythe was just awesome


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 18, 2007)

Goku said:


> Will be awesome to see the scene in my sig being animated indeed
> 
> Along with tons of other cool scenes.


Something tells me that alot of the badass scenes are gonna be SO censored


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2007)

shit i wanna see all Kaitos weapons, especially his "best"


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 18, 2007)

they need to bring kaito back so we can see all his weapons yeah


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2007)

Kaito could probably fucked up nef real good if he didn't lose his arm because he told Killu and Gon to gtfo


----------



## Birkin (Sep 18, 2007)

I want to see Pokkuru's Purple Bow.


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2007)

can't, he's dead


----------



## Birkin (Sep 18, 2007)

kaito can't.

he got severely pwned


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 18, 2007)

2 more weeks to go.

I still got money on that Togashi's drawing style has changed.


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 18, 2007)

Woot if the manga continues this means the anime will follow soon ....hopefully .


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2007)

Goku said:


> kaito can't.
> 
> he got severely pwned



lol, so ? he's soon back to normal


----------



## Birkin (Sep 18, 2007)

Which will look retardedly cheezy.

Togashi ain't like that


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2007)

poor kenneth the nonimportant hunter failure got killed off 


*goes to bed*


----------



## Birkin (Sep 18, 2007)

You better go to bed.

Nef fucking raped Kaito inside out, chopped him to pieces, played with his head 

That's failure


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2007)

compared to someone not being able to killing a grunt ant  who got most ownd


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 18, 2007)

lol at Freja and Goku...


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 18, 2007)

Kaito ftw


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 19, 2007)

CP9 Rob Lucci said:


> Kaito ftw


Kaito's dead lol.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 19, 2007)

Freija said:


> compared to someone not being able to killing a grunt ant  who got most ownd



You mean, getting stabbed from behind when he pwned that Ant?


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 19, 2007)

you should stop bashing pokkuru and kaito... afterall, they both come from the same series...


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 19, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Kaito's dead lol.



You reminded me  
Hopefully his abberation-zombie whatever thing will become good


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Sep 20, 2007)

man.......its so near.....

I cant wait to be back on track!

I wanna see Gon and Killua kick some ant butt!


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

Quoted for truth!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't believe they killed Kaito, and how violent is HxH. I mean just bodies everywhere, I can't believe its shonen.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 20, 2007)

Kaito is not dead dead his body still works so he can't be dead it's more like he is oddly brain dead. Yes it is that bit more violent then your average shounen but still it's not seinen level either and jump edit what they think is too much.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

Link to Nexgear/Minna-scan?

What's seperating HxH from Naruto etc is that it's a good Shounen.


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 20, 2007)

Goku said:


> What's seperating HxH from Naruto etc is that it's a good Shounen.



Quoted for Truth...


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 20, 2007)

Goku said:


> What's seperating HxH from Naruto etc is that it's a good Shounen.


Save the world, stop teh hatin


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

The truth must come out.


----------



## Freija (Sep 20, 2007)

truth bout what ?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

HxH shits all over the Shounen trinity


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 20, 2007)

It propably will when it returns 
Although i will still like One Piece and even more Fairy Tail close to it.


----------



## Freija (Sep 20, 2007)

Goku said:


> HxH shits all over the Shounen trinity



truth, well OP is up there too


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

Possibly, but not as high up.


----------



## Freija (Sep 20, 2007)

i place it there


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

Your opinion is non-valid. My words are canon.

What made HxH so amazingly perfect was all the aspects used. 
Greed Island, genius concept.
Genei Ryodan, lack of fights, more strategic value.
Hunter Exam, showing off Hisoka, a Ryodan level character was awesome.
Celestial Tower, learning of the awesomeness known as Nen. So many abilities and variations, makes chakra and reiatsu look like a 3 year old playing with his penis.

Chimera Ant arc is possibly, in my book, the worst so far.


----------



## Orion (Sep 20, 2007)

Genei ryodan and hisoka make hxh what it is.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

Gon and Killua did


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 20, 2007)

i dont see how he can top chimera ant arc guys what do you people think? i mean how can there possibly be a scarier and more intense villian/group than motherfucking CHIMERA ANTS???? it seems like he has noplace to go now but down. unless he makes jairo come back


----------



## Freija (Sep 20, 2007)

Goku said:


> Your opinion is non-valid. My words are canon.
> 
> What made HxH so amazingly perfect was all the aspects used.
> Greed Island, genius concept.
> ...



i taught you many great things, stuckup was one of those things i shouldn't have taught you XD


----------



## Fran (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't you think Rihanna's "Umbrella" would make a really good theme tune for Feitan XDDD~



[Sorry, couldn't help myself ]

Actually counting down the days till the manga returns, and the eventual and hopeful return of the anime.

*Question*: Who is Haru?
On the wikipedia page for minor characters it has a description of a character named Haru. Raking my memories but can't find a face to match it.



Haru 
Hunter × Hunter character 
First appearance Chapter 60 
Created by Yoshihiro Togashi 
Voiced by Yuuji Kishi 
Profile 
Age 15 
Gender Male 
Nen Information 
Nen type: Sword 
Nen ability: Doppelganger 

Is he Manga Only?


----------



## Gene (Sep 20, 2007)

Arc rankings~
1. York Shin - Godly.
2. Chimera Ant - Starts off slow, but turns into massive win later on.
3. Celestial Tower - Intro to nen, Hisoka vs Gon. Loved it.
4. Hunter Exam - The second half of the exams were fun to watch.
5. Greed Island - Boring and I hated the animation.


----------



## DocTerror (Sep 20, 2007)

Well now that HxH is back I can start reading where the anime left off. Does anyone know what chapter that was?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 20, 2007)

Volume 18, Chapter 185 to be precise.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 20, 2007)

My arc rankings, methinks:

1. York Shin - Sublime^x
2. Chimera Ant - I like the angle that the Chimaera Ants bring to the hxhverse and the newly introduced characters are refreshing.
3. Greed Island - Great training arc for Gon and Killua. It was fun seeing them growing and finally beating the rpg.
4. Hunter Exam (+Zoldyeck arc) - Some interesting fights and plottwists. Also the first hints at the our protagonists' personalities.
5. Celestial Tower - Excellent intro to the world of nen. And the Hisoka fights are great as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2007)

I personally don't like the Chimera Ant arc that much. First of all the ants are annoyingly strong to the point of I wan't to smash my screen at how stupidly they get strong, secondly the whole concept takes a while to accept, giant bugs is a hard thing to digest. But its so engrossing that its easy to overlook some of its faults.


----------



## kyubijim (Sep 20, 2007)

My arc ratings:
1. York Shin-Simply amazing. At a loss for words.
2. Chimera Ants-this would have tied for 1st with York Shin, but I didn't really like the fact that many of the secondary characters were killed off so quickly. Also, this arc has major potenital in the future for introducing other charcters we haven't seen in a while ie. Hanzo, Leorio, Kuroro,  maybe even some GI chars like Razor.
3. Greed Island-A crazy idea that was pulled of pretty well imo. Not every day you see an MMO implamented in to a manga (excluding .hack )
4. Celestial Tower-A pretty good way to explain nen while at the same time keeping the story and action well balanced.
5. Hunter Exam-A kick ass way to start off the story. You never knew what to expect with each passing exam.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 20, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> *Question*: Who is Haru?
> On the wikipedia page for minor characters it has a description of a character named Haru. Raking my memories but can't find a face to match it.
> 
> 
> ...



I just looked at chapter 60 and I didn't see anyone named haru.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 20, 2007)

What's with these minor hunters.


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 20, 2007)

for arc rankings, i can't rank any of them...

i just like HxH as a whole...


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 20, 2007)

1. York Shin: No need to explain, it was simply awesome.
2. Chimera Ant: I love this as much as York Shin.
3. Celestial Tower: Gon vs Hisoka 
4. Greed Island: I loved the Razor *fight*
5. Hunter Exams: A bit boring imo.


----------



## Pantera (Sep 21, 2007)

My ranking would be:

1) York Shin ( best arc that has ever been anywhere)
2) Greed Island ( A really genius idea)
3) Hunter Exam ( Introduced to the greatest characters in the series killua & Hisoka)
4) Chimera Ant ( Can't see what's all this hate for it?)
5) Zoladyeck Resident 
6) Celestial Tower


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2007)

1.Greed Island-Great great stuff  
2.Chimera Ant-Did start off slow and the art is atrocious, but the story is top notch
3.York Shin-Am I the only one who thinks this arc is wildy overrated?  Great stuff with the Ryodan, but that's really it
4.Celestial Tower-Intro to Nen 
5. Hunter Exam-I liked it, but still the weakest arc in the story.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 21, 2007)

1. Yorkshin - Genei Ryodan, Hisoka and the Zoldicks all together.
2. Chimera Ant - the battles babeh, the battles.
3. Greed Island - Genei Ryodan, Gings crew, GI was really fun, quite the adventure arc.
4. Hunter Exam
5. Celestial Tower


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 21, 2007)

My arc order would be

1- York shin for very obvious reasons namely the fact that it is awesome!!
2- Celestial Tower the introduction to nen makes this rank so highly
3- Chimera ants due to the wide range of nen abilities and battles we have experienced.
4- Greed Island
5- Hunter exams


----------



## Fran (Sep 21, 2007)

1. Hunter Exam - Engrossing, clever and bonding. First class stuff. Excellet Character Development.
2. York Shin Arc
3/4. Celestial Tower/Greed Island
5. Chimera Ants. But only because of aforementioned faults...Although as someone above said, it's so easy to overlook this when the storyline is that gripping =)

*So who the hell is Haru ._.*?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2007)

1: York Shin, amazing and my only criticism would be that it was a little anti-climatic.
2: Hunter exam, I know its not perfect but I loved it, it introduced the characters and everytime I read it I feel nostalgic.
3: Chimera Ant, minus some very annoying things, its fantastic and kept me on the edge.
4: Celestial Tower, the arc itself was little meh but the fights were great, even though the whole Nen concept was a little WTF.
5: Greed Island, I'll be honest that I didn't like it, the concept seemed awkward and little too video game for me and I can't stand card combat.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 22, 2007)

Two more weeks till everybody implodes of orgasm.

KAMURU !!!!!


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 22, 2007)

Snickers said:


> Two more weeks till everybody implodes of orgasm.
> 
> KAMURU !!!!!



Your sig


----------



## Shintiko (Sep 22, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Don't you think Rihanna's "Umbrella" would make a really good theme tune for Feitan XDDD~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn this was posted two days ago, and I'm the only person that decided to delete it from wikipedia.  Now what surprises me about this is I'm a guy that once felt like playing a video game but refused to move less than 10 feet to turn it on, and thus held off on playing the game all day.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2007)

I better finish reading HXH


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 23, 2007)

I think i got an idea about who Haru is but i'm not sure...
Maybe he is that guy at that godfather's mansion who made the ninja things with swords which Kurapica beat?


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 23, 2007)

^i don't care about Haru... it's not like he's important anyway...

Yay~!!! 2 more weeks!!! ugh~

for HxH, i can wait!!!


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 23, 2007)

Peace said:


> ^i don't care about Haru... it's not like he's important anyway...
> 
> Yay~!!! 2 more weeks!!! ugh~
> 
> for HxH, i can wait!!!



Indeed.

 That's really close 

Btw:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 _*1000TH POST*_


----------



## vanh (Sep 23, 2007)

^lol congrats . Soon to senior member, aren't ya ?

The latest chapter is chap 260 right ?


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 23, 2007)

vanh said:


> ^lol congrats . Soon to senior member, aren't ya ?
> 
> The latest chapter is chap 260 right ?



Nah, i still need about 2 months of membership i think.

And yeah it's the latest.
I can't wait for the next, week, the countdown will begin


----------



## Birkin (Sep 23, 2007)

Mangavolume.com probably has them.


----------



## T4R0K (Sep 23, 2007)

And it does ! Thanks so much ! Back to reading !

BTW, the art really is atrocious in some panels. 
But.
Th story so far is so awesome, I don't care about the art !


----------



## Birkin (Sep 23, 2007)

I find the character designs special and unique in a way.

Happy reading!


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 23, 2007)

What's the latest chapter out?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 23, 2007)

260         .


----------



## Orion (Sep 23, 2007)

The artwork is much better when they release them in whole volumes,god I cant wait hxh is coming back im so happy.


----------



## Fran (Sep 23, 2007)

Ai Kora
This is where I d/led mine from, they are fine there =P
In the mean time, .hack//sign is looking pretty good =) Watching that.


----------



## Shade (Sep 23, 2007)

Where can I read this online?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 23, 2007)

Read above.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 23, 2007)

Shade said:


> Where can I read this online?



Ai Kora


----------



## Fran (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Goku, just wondering.
Do you make the HxH .gif's yourself? 
I would love to see more around. I've been hunting them down everywhere and I've only got one of Killua spinning a chocolate robot, Having no means to create them myself.

If so, I would love to see some more from you =)


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 24, 2007)

uhm... just to clear my confused mind...

who's older, Gon or Killua???

i remembered this scene in the manga where killua asked gon how old he is and gon answered 'almost 12'... then killua said 'same as me', but Gon's birthday is May 5 while Killua's is on July 15 (?)...


----------



## Birkin (Sep 24, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Hey Goku, just wondering.
> Do you make the HxH .gif's yourself?
> I would love to see more around. I've been hunting them down everywhere and I've only got one of Killua spinning a chocolate robot, Having no means to create them myself.
> 
> If so, I would love to see some more from you =)



Yeah, I make these myself 

When October 6th draws near I'm probably gonna use manga scans instead for a little while, but I will definately make more.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2007)

Is Killua gonna leave Gon at the end?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 24, 2007)

Something will definately happen in correlation with that statement since Killua lost :/


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 24, 2007)

I think that doesnt matter now since he overcame Illumi's needle.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can read it un-censored? I was on 236 and the whole fight has fricking black stuff covering all the decapitation


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 24, 2007)

*Cant Wait*

Hi all,

I am new to this forum but I just finished reading HxH and was searching on internet to see when they will continue it and I found out here that the new chapter is coming up on 6th of octobe. Oh god cant wait. By the way call me far fetched but my guess is that the blind girl in the castle has some relation/link (maybe another hunter) to the chairman. Because as we know the chairman is devious and thats why he hasnt told none of them about his plan so when they get into the castle they will find out after wards. 
Because this way the chairman knows everything that goes inside the castle and can grab as much information about the king's powers without king knowing before the actual fight.

Anyway I am probably wrong but cant wait to see what happens


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 24, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Does anyone know where I can read it un-censored? I was on 236 and the whole fight has fricking black stuff covering all the decapitation[/QUOww
> 
> mangavolume.com, is best place for HxH manga uncensored


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 24, 2007)

It sucks when it's censored


----------



## Shintiko (Sep 24, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> mangavolume.com, is best place for HxH manga uncensored



It's censored there too.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2007)

How is the manga censored?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 24, 2007)

They just put black blocks on the image and i hate it. you can see this one here: 

At first i thought the translators have edited it for some reason but i think the actual japanese version is the same 

PS - Why is it not showing my signature? I checked my profile options and ithe  signature is set to be visible


----------



## Nakor (Sep 24, 2007)

i've only seen the censored ones. i gotta check this out


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for that I am downloading it now


----------



## Nakor (Sep 24, 2007)

Shintiko said:


> Yes you're right.  It must have been censored for weekly release and uncut for tankobon format.  The art like always is also much better in the tankobon form.



togashi is real lazy so he just scribbles out weekly chapters(when he isn't on break) but then he always goes backs and redraws the chapters really good later on


----------



## barbapapa (Sep 24, 2007)

Shintiko said:


> Yes you're right.  It must have been censored for weekly release and uncut for tankobon format.  The art like always is also much better in the tankobon form.



It's the other way around in this case. The tankobon was censored.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 25, 2007)

I was just wondering ..... would you want Jin to appear in the manga ?
I would want Jin and Killua's dad to fight against each other  ... that would be one hell of a match


----------



## Orion (Sep 25, 2007)

Jin?you mean ging?the way ging is built up he would probably shit stomp killuas dad.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2007)

Killuas dad can't beat Gin, neither would anyone want them to fight. 

But I can't wait for Killua to leave Gon, its gonna be good. Cue time-skip.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2007)

who said that Killua's dad cant beat Gin 
we dont know but until now any one can beat the other
but Hisoka can beat them all


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> who said that Killua's dad cant beat Gin
> we dont know but until now any one can beat the other
> but Hisoka can beat them all



Actually the way Ging is built up he can pretty much stomp any character we have seen to this day.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2007)

Parallax said:


> Actually the way Ging is built up he can pretty much stomp any character we have seen to this day.



for me the way Ging hisoka Silva and Kuroro are built is nearly the same 
i dont feel that Ging is stronger than them


----------



## Birkin (Sep 25, 2007)

Ging = One of the top 5 Nen users. Simple as that.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 25, 2007)

I have to agree with Parallax, he will kick all of them out. Come on nobody even can find the guy!!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2007)

Manga is coming back and we will see all of those characters again lets wait and see
ahh i cant wait


----------



## Birkin (Sep 25, 2007)

Parallax: Your sig? How? Why? Do I need to blow someone for it?


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 25, 2007)

i honestly think that none of the characters introduced so far can defeat Ging... at least...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 25, 2007)

Ging ?? (the manga translation i am reading calls him Jin) well what ever ......
he is stated to be one of the 5 best users of Nen at the moment ..... and he also came from the year which had only one person passing. 
I think that Netero could very well beat Ging but still ...... i would like to see the two fight. And yeah I think Ging will own him ...... 
I think Killua's Gramps > Killua's Dad .... judging from Lucifer's fight


----------



## Mori` (Sep 25, 2007)

Ossu, confirmation for issue #45 that HxH will be in there with the magazine cover and colour pages ^_________________________________^

(peace, that image is miles to big for the sig guidelines as outlined in a global announcement, please edit it to comply with them)


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 25, 2007)

Peace said:


> i honestly think that none of the characters introduced so far can defeat Ging... at least...



Definitely I agree with you and considering a fight between natero (the chairman) and jin (or Ging) I would say strength wise ging defenetly wins him over (although he has been anounced the strongest nen user but as he said himself he is getting old and loosing his strenght where as ging is in his prime time still and not many people probably know of his full strenght he might be still developing) but I think from the battle strategy point of view the chairman probably wins over ging


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 25, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Killuas dad can't beat Gin, neither would anyone want them to fight.
> 
> *But I can't wait for Killua to leave Gon, its gonna be good. Cue time-skip.*



Killua's dad would not even want to face jin with such a high chance of death. I seriously dont think gon would let killua leave, the only way I see killua leaving Gon's side is over his cold dead body. GonXKillua is a very much like NarutoxSauske.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't ever compare the fail that is Naruto to Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2007)

Goku said:


> Don't ever compare the fail that is Naruto to Hunter x Hunter.



hunter x hunter is one of the greatest and also naruto


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol yaoi in HxH 
<---CP9 Rob Lucci


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 25, 2007)

I havent watched naruto but if it is like hunterxhunter i probably would get addicted to it, even though i read here that it is abit repeatitive of hxh. I watched couple of bleach episodes and didnt like it (sorry to the bleach fans) hope its not like bleach.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hunter x hunter is one of the greatest and also naruto


I agree, but this is the wrong thread to say things like that lol.
Get your flamesuit on


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 25, 2007)

Do any of you guys think that a time-skip will occur sometime in the future?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 25, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Do any of you guys think that a time-skip will occur sometime in the future?



If you ask my opinion I doubt it and hope not  i like things the way they are (way toooooooooooo much).


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 25, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Do any of you guys think that a time-skip will occur sometime in the future?


I don't really think so, but i would'nt be surprised if it happened.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 25, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> Do any of you guys think that a time-skip will occur sometime in the future?


i think there could be another training session like there was in GI, where we see some of their training but a few months go by. but i don't see like a year long time-skip occuring.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't want Gon or Killua to grow up.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> *I havent watched naruto *but if it is like hunterxhunter i probably would get addicted to it, even though i read here that it is abit repeatitive of hxh. I watched couple of bleach episodes and didnt like it (sorry to the bleach fans) hope its not like bleach.



You haven't seen the anime? Im guessing your a manga reader only then?

Anyway I'm guessing Killua is going to break the friendship, he made a promise to Biskue and he has to leave once they've defeated the Chimera ants. Hopefully a fight maybe?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 25, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You haven't seen the anime? Im guessing your a manga reader only then?
> 
> Anyway I'm guessing Killua is going to break the friendship, he made a promise to Biskue and he has to leave once they've defeated the Chimera ants. Hopefully a fight maybe?



Sorry to miss lead you I havent read the manga either, I've heard alot about naruto but I still havent got around to watching it. I am actually more of an anime person. (for two reasons :1 . I am still all new to manga and anime 2: Usually too damn lazy to bother reading mangas:sweat but now am getting used to it) In fact Hunter x Hunter is the first and up to now the only Manga I have ever read. The story was so amazing it drove me mad to just leave gon and killua hanging there not nowing will they ever find his dad and not seeing gon fighting hisoka for real with full power. So I got to the manga and finished it with another cliffhanger which was abit disapointing but not anymore 

Regarding Killua leaving Gon, I thought when he found that pin in his head (been put by illumi) he changed his attitude towards leaving gon but it wasnt said for defenet. even so if killua leaves gon I recon gon will be on his case until he gives up and stays with him lol


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Sorry to miss lead you I havent read the manga either, I've heard alot about naruto but I still havent got around to watching it. I am actually more of an anime person. (for two reasons :1 . I am still all new to manga and anime 2: Usually too damn lazy to bother reading mangas:sweat but now am getting used to it) In fact Hunter x Hunter is the first and up to now the only Manga I have ever read. The story was so amazing it drove me mad to just leave gon and killua hanging there not nowing will they ever find his dad and not seeing gon fighting hisoka for real with full power. So I got to the manga and finished it with another cliffhanger which was abit disapointing but not anymore
> 
> Regarding Killua leaving Gon, I thought when he found that pin in his head (been put by illumi) he changed his attitude towards leaving gon but it wasnt said for defenet. even so if killua leaves gon I recon gon will be on his case until he gives up and stays with him lol



Okay being on a Naruto forum must be weird. And don't worry around last year I was in your same position, I'd only really watched/read Bleach and Naruto. I'd personally fully recommend Naruto, the anime is pretty damn good (before you start Goku, it is).


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 25, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Okay being on a Naruto forum must be weird.



I know it is but i just came up with this forum and really liked it so i joined in lol but I know that I am gonna end up watching naruto anyways so this will be good for then.


----------



## Shiraishi (Sep 25, 2007)

So it's finally back?

Hopefully Toshagi doesn't get sick again/take a LONG BREAK. Also, hopefully, he ends this fucking Chimera Ant arc soon. This arc is basically a ripped off version of Cell from DBZ with a little bit more glitz.

Get back to the good art and Greed Island esque storyline arcs, Toshagi.

He still hasn't done any arc as good as the Chapter Black in YYH. He needs to bring this manga back with a bang.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 25, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> Hopefully Toshagi doesn't get sick again/take a LONG BREAK. Also, hopefully, he ends this fucking Chimera Ant arc soon. This arc is basically a ripped off version of Cell from DBZ with a little bit more glitz.


**
Chimera Ant arc isnt a ripped off version of Cell saga.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, I agree it's not really a ripoff of the Cell saga, although I WAS reminded of Cell the first time I saw the Chimera Ant King.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 25, 2007)

Yachiru said:


> Yeah, I agree it's not really a ripoff of the Cell saga, although I WAS reminded of Cell the first time I saw the Chimera Ant King.



Exactly and i think that happened to most of us


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol me too, i was reminded of Cell when i first saw the king.
I don't want a timeskip, i don't know why but i get the feeling i won't like it if a long timeskip like Naruto happens.


----------



## Sawako (Sep 25, 2007)

If we ever have a timeskip, it might be because it'll be during a time period when Killua is away from Gon. But I really don't want one. I like them as kids.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 25, 2007)

ugh, I hate when people say something along the lines of Killua and Gon getting separated.  its like carving a hole in my chest and filling it with bloodthirsty maggots. Gon and Killua forever!!! 
**


----------



## Nakor (Sep 25, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> He still hasn't done any arc as good as the Chapter Black in YYH.



Which one was that? I've only seen the anime though.

cause the york shin arc is win all the way


----------



## Cipher (Sep 25, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> I havent watched naruto but if it is like hunterxhunter i probably would get addicted to it, even though i read here that it is abit repeatitive of hxh. I watched couple of bleach episodes and didnt like it (sorry to the bleach fans) hope its not like bleach.



 And you're on a Naruto forum?  Well, you ought to read Naruto.  It has quite a few similarities to HxH since their mangakas are friends.  Though I'd say that HxH is more original, since it came out first.  And I'd say read Bleach again, too.  The beginning is kinda slow, but the SS arc is incredible.

Anyhoo...   Gon and Killua can't go their separate ways!  I don't want to see Silva proven right!


----------



## Ulysses (Sep 26, 2007)

Shiraishi said:


> So it's finally back?
> 
> Hopefully Toshagi doesn't get sick again/take a LONG BREAK. Also, hopefully, he ends this fucking Chimera Ant arc soon. This arc is basically a ripped off version of Cell from DBZ with a little bit more glitz.
> 
> ...




Nonsense, the Chimara ant arc is gold, pure gold!
I love it.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 26, 2007)

Pff, I hate to break it to you, but Naruto is shit.

Ugh, it's one of the worst Shounen ever.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

agreed fully with above, it's messy, he can't explain his own work, and he steals ideas from Togashi


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 26, 2007)

fireball said:


> Which one was that? I've only seen the anime though.


its the one involving Sensui. the arc just after the dark Tournament arc.

imo, its nothing compared to Yorkshin, Minoru is talking crazeh.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 26, 2007)

I have to say the Chimera Ants arc is abit hard to take in at first because of them not having much of a personality at first, a good villan is one with cool/some personality but when they start becoming more advanced and gain human personality it gets really good. Specially after the king coming.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 26, 2007)

la la la preview for next weeks mag

one more week :3


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 26, 2007)

oh Goooooood That means I wont sleep for a week lol, By the way where do you get those magazine covers from?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2007)

Goku said:


> Pff, I hate to break it to you, but Naruto is shit.
> 
> Ugh, it's one of the worst Shounen ever.



if it was one of the worst Shounen ever it willnt have a fan base bigger than hunter x hunter and bleach
and breaking records that no other anime have done
may some see it average or decent but shit thats so much
i dont mean naruto is better than HxH but it isnt less than it


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 26, 2007)

i gave to HxH another chance and desided to read it, as i tried it before and dropped at 3rd volume. now i'm on 11th volume. well, it's definitely not better than Naruto or Bleach, but it's good manga, average one. sometimes it doesnt make a sense at all. the art and character design is shit, i think every1 would agree with me. 
there're some cool characters i like, like joker guy, killua's dad, joker dude's boss. they look very cool.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

im horny now moridin


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2007)

i agree that art isnt good in latest chapters but the man is sick before it was good
but i dont see Hxh average its a masterpiece in everything and HxH specialy HxH make sense all the time what part didnt make sense ?
the first thing that attracted me to Hxh were its  character designation i see them as a top notch


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

thing is the bastard can draw awesomely, but is too lazy


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 26, 2007)

Mat®icha said:


> i gave to HxH another chance and desided to read it, as i tried it before and dropped at 3rd volume. now i'm on 11th volume. well, it's definitely not better than Naruto or Bleach, but it's good manga, average one. sometimes it doesnt make a sense at all. the art and character design is shit, i think every1 would agree with me.
> there're some cool characters i like, like joker guy, killua's dad, joker dude's boss. they look very cool.



I agree that the art can be bad, but HxH an average shonen? And being worse than Naruto... well some might think that, ok, but worse than Bleach??
And when does it not make sense? Imo the Nen system is explained much better than the chakra one.

PREVIEW!!!


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 26, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i agree that art isnt good in latest chapters but the man is sick before it was good
> but i dont see Hxh average its a masterpiece in everything and HxH specialy HxH make sense all the time what part didnt make sense ?
> the first thing that attracted me to Hxh were its character designation i see them as a top notch


 
i dont wanna start an argument. 
but, the part that didnt make sense to was,an examle: how kurapika got strong in a short time so even he would be able to kill ubo dude (huge hairy guy). which he was just as strong as gon and killua. i didnt get that part.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 26, 2007)

Mat®icha said:


> i dont wanna start an argument.
> but, the part that didnt make sense to was,an examle: how kurapika got strong in a short time so even he would be able to kill ubo dude (huge hairy guy). which he was just as strong as gon and killua. i didnt get that part.



Ok i wasn't planning to start an argument, was just wondering 
That part is explained btw, he made that oath with his nen chain blade, that if 
he ever used two of his chains, i can't remember which, it would pierce his heart.
Again, i'm not trying to start an argument


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> i dont wanna start an argument.
> but, the part that didnt make sense to was,an examle: how kurapika got strong in a short time so even he would be able to kill ubo dude (huge hairy guy). which he was just as strong as gon and killua. i didnt get that part.


1-Kurapika is one of the most intelligent in hxh similar to Shikamaru
2-His nen ability as a specialist, Emperor Time, allows him to utilize all the types of nen to 100% efficiency, making him virtually invincible during this span of time.
3-To increase his effectiveness against the formidable Genei Ryodan, Kurapika places strict restrictions on the usage of his nen blades
(he loses his life if he used it on people other than Genei Ryodan)
4-he knows ubo abilites from hisoka 
5-he became a nen master after his training even gon was amazed how he reached this level


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 26, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Ok i wasn't planning to start an argument, was just wondering
> That part is explained btw, he made that oath with his nen chain blade, that if
> he ever used two of his chains, i can't remember which, it would pierce his heart.
> Again, i'm not trying to start an argument


i know the oath. but how did he get to the level to kill one of the "13 dude organization" (dont remember name). 
anyway.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 26, 2007)

because of what i wrote dude


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 26, 2007)

cause kurapica has emperor time 100% on all types of nen
plus chain jail is just hax for ryodan


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 26, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> i dont wanna start an argument.
> but, the part that didnt make sense to was,an examle: how kurapika got strong in a short time so even he would be able to kill ubo dude (huge hairy guy). which he was just as strong as gon and killua. i didnt get that part.



Dont forget that Kurapika is from specialisation group which means he can gain any other groups powers to the 100% and as said before for this type of attack he did bet on his life which makes it even more stronger!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 26, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> i dont wanna start an argument.
> but, the part that didnt make sense to was,an examle: how kurapika got strong in a short time so even he would be able to kill ubo dude (huge hairy guy). which he was just as strong as gon and killua. i didnt get that part.



The whole Nen system is the most logically and brilliantly explained fighting system in the manga. It is perfect with out any flaws.

And about Kurapica .... he gave made a huuge sacrifice to force his body to fight toe to toe with the Ryodan. And it is loads better than Sasuke getting a stupid cursed seal.
Please go through all the Nen explanations once again .... they probably went over your head if u say HXH == Naruto. If he fights anyone else, he would be at the same level as Gon and Killua before the Greed Island arc.

Naruto's Chakra system == shit compared to HxH..... and the way it has been evolved is mind boggling.
And about Artwork, It more than makes up with the awesome storyline ..... 

DONT EVER diss Hunter X Hunter  .... just kidding


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a quick question ...... Just reading chapt 171 ...

Who is the new No 4 for the Ryodan ?? Is it some one from Killua's family because someone from Killua's family is extremely similar to this girl ........


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 26, 2007)

plzletmefrag said:


> I have a quick question ...... Just reading chapt 171 ...
> 
> Who is the new No 4 for the Ryodan ?? Is it some one from Killua's family because someone from Killua's family is extremely similar to this girl ........



It's propably Karuto from Killua's family, because she joined after Hisoka left.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 26, 2007)

She is killua's sister/brother (no one knows lol) which has joined the spiders to get killua back home somehow


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 26, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> She is killua's sister/brother (no one knows lol) which has joined the spiders to get killua back home somehow



Is there any evidence for this :amazed ?? I read the manga a long time ago .... re-reading it to prepare for Oct 6. 
Thanks anyway


----------



## HXHFMP (Sep 26, 2007)

If Naruto takes a break from underlying everything on just fights, it could be great too but Yea, you definitely can't compare it with Hunter x hunter.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 26, 2007)

plzletmefrag said:


> Is there any evidence for this :amazed ?? I read the manga a long time ago .... re-reading it to prepare for Oct 6.
> Thanks anyway



There is a part that she is comparing her powers with the other members and says to herself there is no way she can get her brother back and about the sexuality I dont know apparently it has been stated that there are only boys (the siblings of zoydlak family) but then she sure dresses like a girl

Correction: I actually checked and she is a girl for all those who didnt know because killua's mother introduced her as " *her name is Karuto*".


----------



## HXHFMP (Sep 26, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Correction: I actually checked and she is a girl for all those who didnt know because killua's mother introduced her as " *her name is Karuto*".



When i first saw her i thought she was a female too but it seems like in the HxH guide book togashi stated that he is actually a male.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

it's a frikking girl, killua's mom called her girl.


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 26, 2007)

Karuto is a male. It was stated that the Zaoldyeck family has 5 sons, namely:

Illumi, Milluki, Killua, Alluka, Karuto... 

@Mordin
Aye aye, sir~!!! From now on, i will make these stupid ridiculous cosplay pics as my sigs (though i'm going to change it to some HxH on Oct. 6)... and oh, tell me if it's still too big, i'm willing to change it...


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 26, 2007)

the HXH guide book says Karuto is male.


----------



## HXHFMP (Sep 26, 2007)

When silva was talking to killua about being the heir of the family he did say that he has five brothers.  well You neve know, maybe their mother got fed UP that she ended up having only boys so she dressed her up to make it seem that she's actually a girl. It's a crazy family, anything can happen.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2007)

Goku said:


> Parallax: Your sig? How? Why? Do I need to blow someone for it?



I'm getting it on the 5th(Friday) because this store in Los Angeles always gets their Weekly Shonen Jump's on Friday, that's how I usually get the raws before they're even available online.

It fucking rocks.


----------



## Xell (Sep 26, 2007)

Parallax said:


> I'm getting it on the 5th(Friday) because this store in Los Angeles always gets their Weekly Shonen Jump's on Friday, that's how I usually get the raws before they're even available online.
> 
> It fucking rocks.



That is pretty kick ass.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

people oversea usually gets it before since it's shipped way before so it arrives in time.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 26, 2007)

HXHFMP said:


> When i first saw her i thought she was a female too but it seems like in the HxH guide book togashi stated that he is actually a male.



The proof is in Chapter 42 in manga volume website unless they translated wrong


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

pics or it didn't happen "databook thing"


----------



## Birkin (Sep 26, 2007)

Alright, I'm gonna break this down to you all, in regards to HxH vs. Naruto

Naruto: Relies on ridiculous powerups that spawns out of their asses (see Saucekay)
HxH: Alright, we have Kurapika, but at least that is legit.

Chakra system better than Nen? Don't fucking say that. Nen is the most explained and well designed form of energy out there. It's not like, form monkey seals, and spit fire from your mouth.

Naruto the best selling manga ever? Dude, Dragon Ball Volume 1 has sold more than Naruto has so far.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

lol. Chakra is frikkin copied of Nen, see the two tests 


hell even Kishimoto himself can't explain the chakra system proven when he couldn't make Kakashi explain genjutsu and shadow jutsus and the sort.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 26, 2007)

I also forget to mention that everything is a HxH copy.

Akatsuki is a shit copy the awesome Genei Ryodan

The Chuunin Exam is a shit copy of the Hunter Exam.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

not to talk about kurapicas ties with Genei ryodan, and how kurapica+killua=sasuke


----------



## Nakor (Sep 26, 2007)

basically, HxH is wayyyy more original(and better) than naruto.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 26, 2007)

Goku said:


> Akatsuki is a shit copy the awesome Genei Ryodan


I disagree, Akatsuki has MUCH more interesting members than Ryodan, and to call it a copy is a bit much me thinks, almost every action/adventure manga has an evil organisation/group of villians of some kind.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 26, 2007)

It isn't good when they die every other chapter.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2007)

Will people stop dissing Naruto!! Its not that bad O_o

And Killua and Gona are gonna go their seperate ways, he made a promise to Bisuke.

P.s Goku did anyone tell you that you'd make a great Dictator, you'd give Hitler a run for his money (this is a compliment).


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 26, 2007)

Goku said:


> It isn't good when they die every other chapter.


No it isn't, actually it suck ass and i really wonder what goes through Kishi's head when he let's badass characters get killed of by genin trash...


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Will people stop dissing Naruto!! Its not that bad O_o
> 
> And Killua and Gona are gonna go their seperate ways, he made a promise to Bisuke.
> 
> P.s Goku did anyone tell you that you'd make a great Dictator, you'd give Hitler a run for his money (this is a compliment).



Naruto sucks.

And Killua solved his problem, or are you reading a manga totally created in your own head?

and I taught Goku everything he knows.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 26, 2007)

@ Crimemaster: Awesome 

It's a fact that all the good Naruto characters have been killed off. Zabuza, Haku, Sasori and Deidara.

And the "good" guys seem to pull something outta there asses every chapter. Also, it's gay that Naruto sees Saucekay, as a friend, STILL. He tried to slaughter him, twice.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 26, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> And Killua solved his problem, or are you reading a manga totally created in your own head?



I agree. Killua did solve that problem, so there will be no need for him to leave. He will risk his life for gon in some way in the upcoming fight which will prove to himself that he can stay by gon's side.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 26, 2007)

Goku said:


> It's a fact that all the good Naruto characters have been killed off. Zabuza, Haku, Sasori and Deidara.


Well i think there's a bunch of 'em still alive, so that's reason enough for me to keep reading. Also the story of late has really picked up with the introduction of the Sasuke team (minus Karin) and Pain/Konan.



> And the "good" guys seem to pull something outta there asses every chapter. Also, it's gay that Naruto sees Saucekay, as a friend, STILL. He tried to slaughter him, twice.


No objections.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

nice that people read the same story


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 26, 2007)

well he did solve his problem but u never know a promise is a promise after all. and silva is pretty confident that killua would return to him someday. but promises are made to be broken after all. i for one would like to see zoldick household once again.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

Killua would've left along time ago since that was the deal if he intended to leave.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 26, 2007)

but i do think there would be a separation in the near future. as long i see the zoldicks again it would be fine


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 26, 2007)

I won't really mind if he leaves, as long as the manga still shows him as one of the main characters in a lot of chapters. Lack of Killua-Don't want


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> but i do think there would be a separation in the near future. as long i see the zoldicks again it would be fine



doubt there will ever be another separation of the two


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 26, 2007)

separation or not i hope the zoldicks spring back to action. rereading the whole thing reminded me just how much i love the zoldicks. i wonder what killua's mother nen type


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

zoldicks will definitely come into play again.


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Sep 26, 2007)

I read HxH up to the ridiculous insect story arc then kinda dropped off it.

If it is coming back thats great! Can someone give me some kind of linkage so I can re-read the manga before it starts again?

I did look for a HxH FC but there doesnt seem to be one


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

the ant arc is epic.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 26, 2007)

Indeed, it has Kaito in it


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

but he lost cause he lost an arm trying to save gon and killua


----------



## Nakor (Sep 26, 2007)

killua may seperate from gon, but only for just a bit. like to go home to talk to his family, maybe about the nen needle. but it won't be anything prolonged. he will return to gon quickly.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

i doubt he'd do that, he hates that place, why would he want to go there and ask about it.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 26, 2007)

Maybe he is curious why Irumi would put that in his head? His dad did say he would come back, this gives him some sort of reason, rather than just showing up randomly some day.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

yeah, but killua hate that thing, and i think he really doesn't care why it was in him now that it's out


----------



## Nakor (Sep 26, 2007)

i'm just trying to be optimistic about us getting another glimpse of killua's home and family. It was pretty sweet after all.


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

we prob will, but not with killua there.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 26, 2007)

if togashi doesn't do a premature ending to the series, killua will meet up with his family again one day i think. He will surely meet up with karuto with him being in the ryodan.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2007)

I honestly wonder how much longer HxH has to go.  There is so much left for Togashi to cover, but I'm really excited at the thought.


----------



## Fran (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't wait for Kurapika and Leorio to make an appearance again.
I hope the manga doesn't end without a good conclusion...


----------



## Devil's Sonata (Sep 26, 2007)

They have the entire series at Robotkiller/RK/Viral

You can also read most of it online at here


----------



## Freija (Sep 26, 2007)

Wiki has it too.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> Naruto sucks.
> 
> And Killua solved his problem, or are you reading a manga totally created in your own head?
> 
> and I taught Goku everything he knows.



No it doesn't.

Even if Killua doesn't leave now he'll eventually go. The manga's been hinting at it from the start, as for the rest bite me.

Goku was born pure evil, it cannot be taught


----------



## Fran (Sep 26, 2007)

By the way:
Any speculations on what Killua's new ability will be?


*And this is a call to all Hunter fans:*

Please help update the HxH information on wikipedia!
It's lacking information on serious parts. Like all the ants in the chimera arc, only 3 are touched upon!


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/hunter_x_hunter


Much obliged! thank you.


----------



## Fran (Sep 26, 2007)

Oooh...And can anyone make a gif. of killua ripping out Jonas's heart?
^^ Thanks! Matt


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 26, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> By the way:
> Any speculations on what Killua's new ability will be?



New ability? you mean the one that he used against the ant with the darts to speed his reaction?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2007)

@Matt

Im banned from using Wikipedia, I kinda messed around witht he Jaffa cakes section


----------



## Nakor (Sep 26, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> By the way:
> Any speculations on what Killua's new ability will be?


Just a better version of what he used to speed his reactions when catching the dart.


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 26, 2007)

oh, come on guys... naruto isn't that bad. i mean, it does suck sometimes, but it isn't as bad as you think...    though it cannot be compared to HxH   

about killua leaving gon, i honestly think this will happen... it has been hinted in the earlier part of the manga, but i'm not so sure though. even so, i don't mind him leaving gon as long as he will still get enough screen-times (unlike leorio and kurapica). lack of killua is just...


----------



## HXHFMP (Sep 26, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Even if Killua doesn't leave now he'll eventually go. The manga's been hinting at it from the start, as for the rest bite me.



Just as he said, The've been hinting at it since the beginning and even up to the point of the last chapter that was released. How i see it and how it might happen? it'll probably come with the same situation when killua was so obsessed to kill the fox bear. When his blood lust come to a certain point he tends to do things unconsciously. We've seen it many times and shoot mentioned that in the last chapter that he's seem to be fallen in darkness. In the upcoming battle, I really don't see killua just standing by and letting gon going alone with Nef. In fact, i think killua will be pissed by gon performance that he'll knock him out the way and try to take Nef for himself. Something definitely is going to happen.


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 26, 2007)

Peace said:


> oh, come on guys... naruto isn't that bad. i mean, it does suck sometimes, but it isn't as bad as you think...    though it cannot be compared to HxH
> 
> about killua leaving gon, i honestly think this will happen... it has been hinted in the earlier part of the manga, but i'm not so sure though. even so, i don't mind him leaving gon as long as he will still get enough screen-times (unlike leorio and kurapica). lack of killua is just...



Naruto is not that bad of a character and manga, it comes out regularly, the mangka rarely takes "breaks" and it grows on you.

Killua leaving would be disastrous imo, he is the counter weight to Gon's character, and he himself is a heck of an awesome character. I really hope Gon prevents him from leaving or when he does go he goes when the series is over.


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 26, 2007)

What is everybody's obsession with Naruto? People either love or hate, but what they share in common is that they won't shut the fuck up talking about it.  I think people need to get over whatever insecure hang ups they have with the series and move on.  

HXH people.  This is what matters.  Let's not ruin it by talking about something that isn't remotely related.


----------



## perroloco (Sep 26, 2007)

OMFG! Next Weekly Jump will have Hunter X Hunter on the cover and Hunter X Hunter color pages!!! 
 I can´t wait!!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 27, 2007)

killua's dad when killua left: "he'll be back... he is my son after all. hehehehe" = ominous foreshadowing


----------



## Pantera (Sep 27, 2007)

Killua leaving gon ha?

well can't say i would complain as long as two things are granted:

1) As peace already said......killua should still get equal screen time as gon.

2) That for once in the history of shounen the genius doesn't lose in the end to the "less" genius main character rival.



But ya i feel that killua will get some fucked up snap and kill someone in the process ( Leorio maybe.... or the president neotra) which might anger Gon.



By the way why don't the moderators add some killua or hisoka icon since they started putting characters from other than naruto like byakuya, ulquiorra, kittan, and kamina.  I mean Hisoka can provide some really good icon.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 27, 2007)

hisoka vs kuroro lucifer vs jairo vs killua vs gon = final battle


----------



## mootz (Sep 27, 2007)

perroloco said:


> OMFG! Next Weekly Jump will have Hunter X Hunter on the cover and Hunter X Hunter color pages!!!
> I can?t wait!!!



is this serious, is it really coming back?


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2007)

its been official for a month mootz


----------



## Pantera (Sep 27, 2007)

but i didn't see that colored page coming..........cool and also on the cover awesome.

I haven't been this excited since the world cup final 2006.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2007)

perroloco said:


> OMFG! Next Weekly Jump will have Hunter X Hunter on the cover and Hunter X Hunter color pages!!!
> I can?t wait!!!



I know, I hope this chapter is extra long aswell, and well drawn.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 27, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> killua's dad when killua left: "he'll be back... he is my son after all. hehehehe" = ominous foreshadowing


not anymore, now that Illumi's needle is gone.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 27, 2007)

i dont think his confidence is only based on that needle, besides maybe illumi didnt even tell him about it


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 27, 2007)

LackingLack said:


> i dont think his confidence is only based on that needle, besides maybe illumi didnt even tell him about it



You mean Illumi might have told Killua about the pin before? I am hoping that he is a changed person after that but then again if there is no more signs of darkness in killua he wont be as cool anymore


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2007)

The way he killed those two darts siblings proves that Killua still has darkness left in him.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh yeah I suppose he will never forget how to kill


----------



## Fran (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think Killua will ever leave Gon ^.^
It would be nice if they had a fight though! HarHarHar JaJanken vs ...What's Killua's hatsu called?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 27, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> I don't think Killua will ever leave Gon ^.^
> It would be nice if they had a fight though! HarHarHar JaJanken vs ...What's Killua's hatsu called?



I have to agree they never leave each other at least until gon finds his dad. 

I think its called "Kammuru" (God Speed)


----------



## Mori` (Sep 27, 2007)

Nightfall_Dream said:


> but i didn't see that colored page coming..........cool and also on the cover awesome.



it was posted days ago xD

(also please re-size your sig to fit the sig guidelines as outlined in the global announcement)


----------



## Freija (Sep 27, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I know, I hope this chapter is extra long aswell, and well drawn.



 one can always dream


----------



## Mori` (Sep 27, 2007)

It should be reasonably well drawn, I don't think they'll be poorly drawn at any rate.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 27, 2007)

As long as there is a story I dont care  Even if its bad drawn (which i doubt it) I am used to it and it will be well worth it


----------



## Wing-WangSensei (Sep 27, 2007)

Will this anime/manga ever come back? I was happy when I seen this post. Until I noticed it was started back in 2004. HxH, just might be another great un-finnished story.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it has been confirmed this time. Guys here have posted the cover magazine of the next release if you go back abit, you will see.


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 27, 2007)

oh please I'll pray to God may this awesome series be finished to the end...

i've already felt depressed when this series was stopped, i don't want to experience it again... Oh~ the great depression and disappointment~!!! Please Lord... enlighten Togashi's mind!!!


----------



## Nicholas_wicked (Sep 27, 2007)

If the official rlease is Oct. 6th. Shouldnt we get it this week?


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 27, 2007)

Whenever it is, it's getting closer and closer day by day 

That long ass wait better be worth it, and i know it will


----------



## Nicholas_wicked (Sep 27, 2007)

It should be released this weak then...


----------



## T4R0K (Sep 27, 2007)

I've reached chap 260.

Let the come back be with a loud bang.

This manga is great.



> Guys here have posted the cover magazine of the next release if you go back abit, you will see.



What page ?

Oh fuck it's close !


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2007)

After rereading York Shin I take back what I said about it.  This arc is not overrated at all.  It's simply phenomenal.


----------



## Orion (Sep 27, 2007)

So close...only a bit more.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 27, 2007)

9 FUCKING DAYS PEOPLE


----------



## Fran (Sep 27, 2007)

Hehe.
Whoever reads it first, POST EVERYTHING
EVEEEEEEEEERYTHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING
What you thought, how you creamed yourself, who dies, who gets their tail pulled by pitou nyah...

I have this feeling that Netero will either stalemate or die againt the emperor and have to rely on Gon. Also got a feeling Novou and Pothead might die!
The octopus hmmm... Maybe! Too cool


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2007)

I can't wait!!!!  I'm so buying next week's Shonen Jump for this.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 27, 2007)

moridin said:


> It should be reasonably well drawn, I don't think they'll be poorly drawn at any rate.



Good I hope that the art style will be as good as it was originally


----------



## Fran (Sep 27, 2007)

Q: Are there any other active HxH Forums out there? o.o


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2007)

Parallax said:


> I can't wait!!!!  I'm so buying next week's Shonen Jump for this.



Stupid Japan living person, we have to wait longer 

Btw who exactly translated the series before? Do we know of a group thats said it'll pick the manga up?


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 27, 2007)

Parallax said:


> After rereading York Shin I take back what I said about it.  This arc is not overrated at all.  It's simply phenomenal.



Yes, sucumb to the power of the York Shin arc.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 27, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Btw who exactly translated the series before? Do we know of a group thats said it'll pick the manga up?



Nexgear translated it before. I believe I read on their site that they would pick it up again


----------



## Fran (Sep 27, 2007)

I want to see more of Killua's siste....I mean, brother too...



Tehehehe >.<!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 27, 2007)

Is that Killua's sister?


----------



## Nakor (Sep 27, 2007)

killua doesn't have a sister. that is his brother karuto


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 27, 2007)

lol

togashi is really good in confusing the readers about the gender of his characters... until now, i have doubts of kurapica's gender.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 27, 2007)

Nah, Kura wasn't that bad, at least nowhere near Karuto lol.


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 28, 2007)

hopefully gon and killua finally figure out how to stop being so weak. They're like flies compared to some of the people running around


----------



## Brooke (Sep 28, 2007)

Peace said:


> lol
> 
> togashi is really good in confusing the readers about the gender of his characters... until now, i have doubts of kurapica's gender.



I thought he was a chick for the longest lol.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 28, 2007)

ansoncarter said:


> hopefully gon and killua finally figure out how to stop being so weak. They're like flies compared to some of the people running around



they just learned nen less than 2 years ago. what do you want from them?


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 28, 2007)

toothpick said:


> I thought he was a chick for the longest lol.



same here... i even thought hisoka was gay (and he still looks like it).


----------



## Brooke (Sep 28, 2007)

Peace said:


> same here... i even thought hisoka was gay (and he still looks like it).



He does seem pretty gay and looks it to boot.Also his anime voice has a gay touch to it lol.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 28, 2007)

hisoka is 100% gay. he gets boners from little boys


----------



## Pantera (Sep 28, 2007)

Hisoka is bisexual, trisexual, one testical.


----------



## DocTerror (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok I just read the Chimera arc and have a question. What was that thing Killua pulled out of his head that allowed him to get all powerful and who the hell put it there?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 28, 2007)

He even says Illumi put that needle there. It was a device to keep Killua from going against strong opponents.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 28, 2007)

Hisoka is fightsexual. he gets aroused by strong/potentially strong people regardless of gender.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 28, 2007)

i'm in 15th volume now. so far so interesting. greed island looks fun along with the kids' training.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2007)

Hisoka loves unripened fruit, he has something in common with MJ then

Or he just likes them fruit


----------



## Fran (Sep 28, 2007)

Hisoka is an odd one. He might not be homosexual; he does make advances on Machi although these might just be a joke  He does however, definetely have a thing for men. Bisexual! Yaoi! Gogo, Hisoka Porn!


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 28, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Hisoka loves unripened fruit, he has something in common with MJ then
> 
> Or he just likes them fruit


uhm no, Hisoka's interest is purely combat, he's just unique at displaying it.



Mattaru said:


> Hisoka is an odd one. He might not be homosexual; he does make advances on Machi although these might just be a joke  He does however, definetely have a thing for men. Bisexual! Yaoi! Gogo, Hisoka Porn!


lol in your dreams yaoi fangirl. 
though Biske would join you on that, Hisoka porn.


----------



## Fran (Sep 28, 2007)

Dreaming!

HISOKA PORN IS THE BEST!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2007)

> uhm no, Hisoka's interest is purely combat, he's just unique at displaying it.



Serious much? I know his interest is in combat....


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Stupid Japan living person, we have to wait longer
> 
> Btw who exactly translated the series before? Do we know of a group thats said it'll pick the manga up?



Um, I actually live in California...


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 28, 2007)

lol...

now i felt sorry for posting hisoka is gay... though i still think he is a little bit gay, but i like him that way.

if hisoka isn't what he is, he won't be hisoka...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2007)

Featured Manga of the Month section is now open. This month it's HXH


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2007)

^Of course, what other manga would it be?


----------



## Birkin (Sep 28, 2007)

This month? You mean this year?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> This month? You mean this year?



This *month*. Every month a new manga is featured. However, after this month members will get to vote from 3 proposed manga titles.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 28, 2007)

Like I said, HxH will keep this title for a year.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 28, 2007)

it won't, we'll be cycling. No series will be featured back to back xD

so make the most of it ^_^


----------



## Birkin (Sep 28, 2007)

I figured as much, but one can't take away the best manga of the year now can you?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 28, 2007)

lol, just make the most of it whilst its HxH's turn, have fun and celebrate the return of a great manga in style ^_^


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> I figured as much, but one can't take away the best manga of the year now can you?



I think the return of the series actually would put it in this category.  But I don't think it's the best manga of the year.


----------



## Fran (Sep 28, 2007)

Best Manga of the Year...
Well, I've only been reading HxH, so I'm not one to judge I'm afraid.


----------



## Brooke (Sep 28, 2007)

Parallax said:


> I think the return of the series actually would put it in this category.  But I don't think it's the best manga of the year.



If its not HxH then what manga would you say?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2007)

2oth/21st Century Boys, easily.  There are other to be sure.


----------



## Fran (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing apart from Lucky Star has managed to even come close to HxH so far... <3
I feel like such a girl for saying that...
WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHISOKAPORNISTEHBEST<3


----------



## Brooke (Sep 28, 2007)

Parallax said:


> 2oth/21st Century Boys, easily.  There are other to be sure.



Oh well I've never heard of it so sorry lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2007)

Lucky Star is actually good? Maybe I should check it out.


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 28, 2007)

I havent read anyother mangas but as far as anime goes my favourites so far in order are : 
1. HunterxHunter 
2. Claymore 
3. D Grayman 
4. Blood+ 
5. Death Note
6. Basilisk
7. Full Metal Alchemist
8. Elfen Lied 
9. Mermaid's Forest 
10. Fruit Basket


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 28, 2007)

For me the best manga of the year will be either HxH or Fairy Tail. However, it's most likely HxH because even though Fairy Tail rocks, it needs to release more chapters so we can learn about the main villains of the story(who will they be, background etc) and more.
So it's HxH for me, Genei Ryodan is just some WAY TOO AWESOME villains 
Off to read more Berserk, ch. 88 In The Alleyways of a Boy is too damn awesome!! Also gotta watch more TTGL lol


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 28, 2007)

By the way if anyone's interested I am a website designer and I can make a forum site for hunter x hunter and it wont cost me.


----------



## Power16 (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't wait, with HxH back i have my big three's back on track - OP, Berserk and HxH.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2007)

Its too early on for Fairy Tail right now and Lucy is kind of disappointing but its one of the best new mangas I've read.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 28, 2007)

With Hunter X Hunter back, I have a new trio of manga to read.

1. Hunter X Hunter
2. D.Gray-Man (which also returned this week)
3. Katekyo Hitman Reborn!


----------



## Power16 (Sep 28, 2007)

Fairy Tail is definitely going on strong lots of expectations for that on going series.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2007)

^^wrong thread??


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 29, 2007)

This better be the chapter of all chapters


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 29, 2007)

Isn't an entire volume going to be released? And then be followed by weekly releases?


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 29, 2007)

A whole volume???
Damn this is gonna be 6 times greater if that's true.


----------



## perroloco (Sep 29, 2007)

They are going to release a volume, that´s true, I think it will be released on October 4th, it will probably contain chapters 248-260 since those chapters are just like 15 pages each...

 My guess is that Togashi will release enough chapters for another volume to come (Maybe 9 chapters of 20 pages per chapter or perhaps 12 chapters of 15 pages per chapter...) and then he will take another break... Anyway I don´t think he will be able to finish Chimera Ant Arc yet...

 Maybe he will just leave us on suspense again... If you read chapter 260 is like if he already knew he was going to take a LONG break, almost as if he just wanted to tease us by leaving the series on the climax of Chimera Ant Arc!
 He could even leave us in more suspense now! Imagine him leaving the manga on hiatus in middle of the Gon Vs. Nefelpitou battle... Or Chimera Ant King Vs. Netero


----------



## Birkin (Sep 29, 2007)

Ah, a statement from nexGear themselves. Would you mind linking me to your site?


----------



## Hisoka (Sep 29, 2007)

j00s said:


> My team over at nexGear will be moving as fast as possible as soon as we can get our hands on the raws for both chapter 261 and volume 24.
> 
> If we take more than a day or two for 261, our own forum members might lynch us, so believe me when I say that we're going to kick out the chapter as soon as we can.  We're dying to read it, too.



Thanks alooooooooot, That is fantastic. Its just that I didnt know how long they usually take. But that is super fast. yohooo

Really appriciate what you guys do by the way


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 29, 2007)

I have been keeping up to date with everything thats been said at nexgear so I had full confidence that you guys would knock it out as soon as the raw was available and also will be doing tank scans for volume 24!! It's reassuring knowing beforehand where to get the chapter when it's out I'm not going to look at the raw or any spoilers...


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 29, 2007)

Nexgear ftw, i like your scans, keep it up 

6 days to go
​


----------



## Birkin (Sep 29, 2007)

Actually, it's 7 days.


----------



## Fran (Sep 29, 2007)

j00s said:


> My team over at nexGear will be moving as fast as possible as soon as we can get our hands on the raws for both chapter 261 and volume 24.
> 
> If we take more than a day or two for 261, our own forum members might lynch us, so believe me when I say that we're going to kick out the chapter as soon as we can.  We're dying to read it, too.





That is awesome 

(>^^<) I cannot wait. As Iv'e said 5000 times before


----------



## Power16 (Sep 29, 2007)

A whole Volume...YES! I really can't wait(maybe i should do what Cartman did to get the Wii....lol).


----------



## Fran (Sep 29, 2007)

(o.o) What did Cartman do to get the Wii?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2007)

He froze himself so he wouldn't have to wait.


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 29, 2007)

OMFG!!! A WHOLE VOLUME??!!!

waaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!! i'm too excited, i probably won't be able to get to sleep until the 6th day of October!!!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 29, 2007)

could someone grab me some pwnsome morau pages pretty please, I want to make up a theme for the next week in celebration but I'm trying to do a million other things at the same time D:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 29, 2007)

That's going to be a bitch to scan in a very short time. >.< I'm definately going to view every page of the raw.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 29, 2007)

How about this one?

It's not Morau alone though, i'll try to find some when he fights that cheetah guy or the lion.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 29, 2007)

I found a couple i could work with afterall :3


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 29, 2007)

How about Beef Cake Morau?





EDIT: nvm, beaten by a few seconds lol


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 29, 2007)

moridin said:


> I found a couple i could work with afterall :3



That set rocks 

Morau is awesome, i hope he gets to fight someone in the next chapters.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 29, 2007)

w00t! A WHOLE volume?! Goddamn brings tears to my eyes


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2007)

6 more days!!!  I can't wait.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Sep 29, 2007)

Has it been confirmed that they are going to release a whole volume of new chapters?  Are you sure you arn't just talking about the release of the v24 tankoban?

PS: New sig to celebrate  Now I just need to find a good avatar to go with it.


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 29, 2007)

Iv just started readi HxH today and im on chapter 20. Its really anti-climatic and boring, will it be more enjoyable later?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 29, 2007)

in celestial tower hisoka has 9 victories and 3 defeats but he has never lost in the ring 
i cant understand that could someone tell me
3 defeats of what

@Pyron700 
HxH is one of the best dont worry


----------



## Orion (Sep 29, 2007)

Of not showing up for the matches I believe.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Sep 29, 2007)

feitan said:


> Of not showing up for the matches I believe.



I thought of that too
thanks


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 29, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Iv just started readi HxH today and im on chapter 20. Its really anti-climatic and boring, will it be more enjoyable later?


Yes, very.


----------



## perroloco (Sep 29, 2007)

As I have said, it has been *confirmed* that the next volume of HXH, volume 24, will cover chapters 248-260, no words of a volume with the actual new chapters that are going to be published on the following issues of Weekly Jump has been... 

 In fact we don´t even know how many chapters are going to be released before Togashi takes another break, I hope at least he releases enough chapters to complete 1 more tankoubon.


----------



## Fran (Sep 29, 2007)

I for one hope he finishes the Chimera Art Anc.
Looking at the way the storyline is going, the most it can last for is another volume. I mean, they're getting ready for the last big fight. Only extreme failure could possibly drag it out more :3


----------



## King Bookah (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, I'm thinking this arc will be over in a volume too.  Probably a volume and a half at best.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm just hoping for a consistent stream of chapters.  Hopefully we'll get that.


----------



## Throatpoker (Sep 29, 2007)

Volume 24 cover:



Source


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 30, 2007)

I wonder what will happen after this arc, maybe a Leorio/Kurapica arc?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 30, 2007)

or Hisoka vs. Kuroro? 
I want that fight so baaaaaad!!

Kurapika will be connected in that somehow since he'll know if the Nen is removed.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 30, 2007)

i hope after the release a group picks it up for translation


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, Hisoko vs Kuroro is gonna be a badass fight, i'm hoping for Kuroro to win if that happens.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 30, 2007)

^ it'd be interesting to see how Hisoka would react to being beaten down.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 30, 2007)

^He would propably get an erection from the power and come back again when he's stronger to fight him.
Unless of course he gets killed off, which i highly doubt he will before Gon beats him.


----------



## j00s (Sep 30, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> i hope after the release a group picks it up for translation



Us guys over at nexGear have been waiting since February of 2006 for Togashi to start releasing chapters again.  We've got you covered.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Sep 30, 2007)

for some reason i don't see how kuroro wins against hisoka. but i don't think hisoka ability to fool opponents like he did to castro would work against kuroro. i wonder if hisoka has another skill under his sleeve


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 30, 2007)

j00s said:


> Us guys over at nexGear have been waiting since February of 2006 for Togashi to start releasing chapters again.  We've got you covered.


----------



## The Random One (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, this manga is starting again.

Hasn't it been around 2 years since Togashi stopped?


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 30, 2007)

The Random One said:


> Wow, this manga is starting again.
> 
> Hasn't it been around 2 years since Togashi stopped?



Indeed it has, and it returns now


----------



## Fran (Sep 30, 2007)

He sure knows how to keep his fans in suspense.

Wiki did say that he did produce some new parts for the *anime* too, but stopped. Do you think he'll pick that up again? I'd love to see an animated Knuckle, Shoot, Bine, Novou and Morau!


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 30, 2007)

^dang... whenever i see announcements like that, i can't help but pee in excitement... 

i will dehydrate this week!!!


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice symbolization of the King-His plan for world domination in that cover.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Sep 30, 2007)

this is the best news ever ..... 
One whole volume .... Translators, we are counting on you guys


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 30, 2007)

ok. i got a question, didnt get that part at all.

where did king's mom come from? she appeared all of a sudden.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 30, 2007)

Peace said:


> ^dang... whenever i see announcements like that, i can't help but pee in excitement...
> 
> i will dehydrate this week!!!


Like the fellow on your sig? :3
or is that actually you lol? 

but I hear ya, in my case, I probably will not be able to sleep well, with the release date just a couple of days ahead...



Mat®icha said:


> ok. i got a question, didnt get that part at all.
> 
> where did king's mom come from? she appeared all of a sudden.


Not yet explained... though I bet she's some sort of experiment gone awry.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2007)

not long now till the 6th, hehe


----------



## Throatpoker (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey guys, check this out, it's pics of Vol 24 (thanks to "kewl0210" from Nexgear for diggin' it up from 2ch):





WOOOOOOOO this week's gonna fuckin rule!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting vol. 30 cover for bleach.  Really digging vol.24's cover.  Wonder wether I should pick it up or not.


----------



## Master Bait (Sep 30, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Like the fellow on your sig? :3
> or is that actually you lol?
> 
> but I hear ya, in my case, I probably will not be able to sleep well, with the release date just a couple of days ahead...



lolz~

that fellow in my sig is a naruturd and i'm not a naruturd 

i don't know if not getting enough sleep is from excitement, i already have insomia 5 years ago... but still, THE RETURN IS DRAWING NEAR!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh My GOD Not much left nowwwwww 5 more days pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 1, 2007)

i am waiting for hisoka
i rewatched the anime may be for the 5th time and it still awesome
and oh its animation is amazing


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 1, 2007)

I wanna see the king own some stuff


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2007)

When is Shonen Jump released? I thought it was on a tuesday? How come Hxh is on release for Saturday?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 1, 2007)

Some monday Battle Franky Spoilers





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 1, 2007)

Spoilers already??!!!
Just a bit more for the return!!!!  


*Spoiler*: _About the spoiler_ 



 God i hope that's not Pitou's fighting style


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 1, 2007)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: __



It doesn't look like shit! :amazed That can only mean WIN!


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Some monday Battle Franky Spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh Mannnnnn Thanks  I am jumping up and down on my chair This is total proof that its coming yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Master Bait (Oct 1, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Some monday Battle Franky Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MAN, OH MAN, OH MAN~!!!!!!!

THIS POST ALMOST GAVE ME THE HEART ATTACK!!! AND I STILL DON'T WANT TO DIE OUT OF EXCITEMENT!!! 

less than a week to go!!!! (number 5 is just too much for me)


----------



## Fran (Oct 1, 2007)

Pitou's doll looks incredibly lame =.= ~ I hope Gon and Killua do some h0t strategy against her though!

And I CERTAINLY hope Gon doesn't start doing the cliché of losing, and then thinking of Kaito, and then gaining some huge strength. 
I will throw up and bite my computer in half if he does that


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 1, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Pitou's doll looks incredibly lame =.= ~ I hope Gon and Killua do some h0t strategy against her though!
> 
> And I CERTAINLY hope Gon doesn't start doing the clich? of losing, and then thinking of Kaito, and then gaining some huge strength.
> I will throw up and bite my computer in half if he does that



God, that will be awful.
But i doubt he will do that, HxH reeks of originality so far


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2007)

I just wanna know what Netoro has up his sleeves I am hoping he has planned a really smart strategy for the fight. The fight between him and king is gonna be awesome


----------



## viktor_xatan (Oct 1, 2007)

keh, its finally back, one cannot wait...


----------



## j00s (Oct 1, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> It doesn't look like shit! :amazed That can only mean WIN!



Well, someone mentioned elsewhere that it looks like it's from the first page of chapter 250, so it's probably from volume 24.

Still don't know what the SJ chapters will look like.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 1, 2007)

j00s said:


> Well, someone mentioned elsewhere that it looks like it's from the first page of chapter 250, so it's probably from volume 24.
> 
> Still don't know what the SJ chapters will look like.


Just checked it and there is certainly a resemblance, apart from that nen-nurse it's just about the same pic.
Oh well, we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2007)

Apparantly nextgear is doing it. As soon as it comes out. Dont know the exact details


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2007)

Zomg its actually well drawn


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 1, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Some monday Battle Franky Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ZOMG..awesome..after all of this wait..

Finally..it's here..and so close..


----------



## j00s (Oct 1, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Apparantly nextgear is doing it. As soon as it comes out. Dont know the exact details



We'll definitely be releasing on our IRC channel: #nexgear on irc.irchighway.net.  We'll probably also release over at mangahelpers.com, too, since it seems like everyone releases everything from SJ over there.


----------



## ?ber-man (Oct 1, 2007)

j00s said:


> Well, someone mentioned elsewhere that it looks like it's from the first page of chapter 250, so it's probably from volume 24.
> 
> Still don't know what the SJ chapters will look like.




original page


spoiler page


The mangaka normally goes back and touches up artwork for the volumes but this... this is amazing!
 I dont think i can get much more excited about the return....


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 1, 2007)

What does this mean? Sorry confused Are they going to re release the last chapters? or on 6th of october the next chapter will come?


----------



## j00s (Oct 1, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> What does this mean? Sorry confused Are they going to re release the last chapters? or on 6th of october the next chapter will come?



On October 6th, there will be a new HxH chapter (261).  The art may not be that great.

On October 4th, HxH Volume 24 is being released, which will contain the previous 13 chapters or so.  The art is always redone for these releases.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2007)

j00s said:


> On October 6th, there will be a new HxH chapter (261).  The art may not be that great.



Most likely its gonna be awesome, and that pic is from chapter 250, when they're healing the king after he rips his arm off.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2007)

j00s said:


> On October 6th, there will be a new HxH chapter (261).  The art may not be that great.
> 
> On October 4th, HxH Volume 24 is being released, which will contain the previous 13 chapters or so.  The art is always redone for these releases.



Thanks alot for the explanation. I was getting worried then lol But I hope he isn't going be that cruel to make the arts rubbish again after all this wait he had time to make it good and nice at least for the first couple of chapters


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 2, 2007)

haven't seen this posted here, it's the first spoilers of chap 261:

this one was added just 3 hours ago.


----------



## Fran (Oct 2, 2007)

Throatpoker said:


> haven't seen this posted here, it's the first spoilers of chap 261:
> 
> this one was added just 3 hours ago.





Hot diggity. Butt-nekkid girls in shower spoilers!
 HmmHmm. I predict a good chapter!


----------



## Emery (Oct 2, 2007)

It's..... drawn so beautifully....  D:


What's up with Gon's hair being all green, though?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2007)

Throatpoker said:


> haven't seen this posted here, it's the first spoilers of chap 261:


The hell is up with Killuas nose in the bottom right pic??

Thnx for posting this btw, reps


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 2, 2007)

there are many, start by checking out Nexgear


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 2, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> The hell is up with Killuas nose in the bottom right pic??
> 
> Thnx for posting this btw, reps



That's the gungi girl


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2007)

Throatpoker said:


> That's the gungi girl


Ah that explains it. But still, it looks like Killua


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2007)

Who is the half naked girl? and the baby in the ant's hand? Do you think she is pulm? or just someone new


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 2, 2007)

Ooooh new spoilers 
Good art, fights, pitou  and nekkid women what more could i ask?


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 2, 2007)

The naked chick, or rather chick ant, is Hirin, one of Leol's Squad Captains.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys I have found another spoiler here:

This one's quite alot 

*[Townsocks]* *School Rumble 237.​zip*

NOTE: They might be fake ones


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 2, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Hey guys I have found another spoiler here:
> 
> This one's quite alot
> 
> Link removed



FUCK YEAH THE ART IS GOOD​+reps 
And it seems like a fucking awesome chapter.
Seems a bit fake though.


----------



## barbapapa (Oct 2, 2007)

Art is good? Dude... that's fake xD
"Posted 14th of September"


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Hey guys I have found another spoiler here:
> 
> This one's quite alot
> 
> Link removed


Seriously didn't expect Gon & co to meet the King already :amazed
Oh it's on now 

+rep


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 2, 2007)

Nah, it was their faces in the last few pages of that spoiler that made it seem fake. Gon's face :S


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2007)

and here are some google translations from the first spoiler page (the colour one), got it from :


*Spoiler*: __ 



From close direction in order also the exit has become close between the ball seats facing toward the knob “palace”
It rushes from the [morau] “OK full house agreement shelf everyone close exit central stairway!!”

Sudden enlistment one count (vs [montoutouyupi]) chute knuckle [mereoron]
Sudden enlistment two counts (vs [nehuerupito]) [gon] [kirua]
Sudden enlistment three counts (palm rescue) [ikarugo]
Sudden enlistment four counts (vs [shiyauapupu]) [morau]

No.260 thrust ①

So, the girl entering, the bath it increases
Is the color to here. W which properly is also the background

[reoru] it is that it is to smile child which stays. Name the poult (leader [reoru] group soldier) is the removal sense teacher
[bizehu] (the Secretary of State [ma] [yu] [ge] the thick person) the telephone applying with carrying, it increases. It can find fault that in the well fin
It seems that also designs something well fin

So, also [jitou] came out. Something it seems that invents new new [waza]. It was ignored in the companion, but

So, [akazu] which stares the board surface where the king does not stay before the eye. We would like to strike quickly,… with, the tear is let flow

The time as for king
It continues

Continuation
The king who stares outside and something it thinks

Mel m (a little more than it is no person,…? The castle of the king and the borrowing which is not either name. It meets under the eye will the doll which it does not have)
　　　　　“[ku] [tsu] [ku], [ku] [tsu] [ku] [tsu] [ku]”
　　　　　(If it is the fate where in a little more than this is given “retreating/quitting” bending/discouraging resolves either a little hesitation does not have!!!)

King, laughter

The [do] [tsu] it tries probably to go alone
[montoutouyupi] the offering way it does, but it was beaten

[nehuerupito] “[niyahaha], [niya] where with this beats in everyone king”
The [montoutouyupi] “your circular [uzai] [tsu] [te], because as for we already we would not like you to beat, you speaking, it is dense”

Pitot which goes to the origin of the king
In Pitot probably to face to the second floor a little more than it tries it will solve circle you disturb, as for precaution margin, with you call to only the 1st floor at least

The bodyguards which meet
[shiyau] holds insecurity in the new feeling where the king buds

EndFrom close direction in order also the exit has become close between the ball seats facing toward the knob “palace”
It rushes from the [morau] “OK full house agreement shelf everyone close exit central stairway!!”

Sudden enlistment one count (vs [montoutouyupi]) chute knuckle [mereoron]
Sudden enlistment two counts (vs [nehuerupito]) [gon] [kirua]
Sudden enlistment three counts (palm rescue) [ikarugo]
Sudden enlistment four counts (vs [shiyauapupu]) [morau]

No.260 thrust ①

So, the girl entering, the bath it increases
Is the color to here. W which properly is also the background

[reoru] it is that it is to smile child which stays. Name the poult (leader [reoru] group soldier) is the removal sense teacher
[bizehu] (the Secretary of State [ma] [yu] [ge] the thick person) the telephone applying with carrying, it increases. It can find fault that in the well fin
It seems that also designs something well fin

So, also [jitou] came out. Something it seems that invents new new [waza]. It was ignored in the companion, but

So, [akazu] which stares the board surface where the king does not stay before the eye. We would like to strike quickly,… with, the tear is let flow

The time as for king
It continues

Continuation
The king who stares outside and something it thinks

Mel m (a little more than it is no person,…? The castle of the king and the borrowing which is not either name. It meets under the eye will the doll which it does not have)
　　　　　“[ku] [tsu] [ku], [ku] [tsu] [ku] [tsu] [ku]”
　　　　　(If it is the fate where in a little more than this is given “retreating/quitting” bending/discouraging resolves either a little hesitation does not have!!!)

King, laughter

The [do] [tsu] it tries probably to go alone
[montoutouyupi] the offering way it does, but it was beaten

[nehuerupito] “[niyahaha], [niya] where with this beats in everyone king”
The [montoutouyupi] “your circular [uzai] [tsu] [te], because as for we already we would not like you to beat, you speaking, it is dense”

Pitot which goes to the origin of the king
In Pitot probably to face to the second floor a little more than it tries it will solve circle you disturb, as for precaution margin, with you call to only the 1st floor at least

The bodyguards which meet
[shiyau] holds insecurity in the new feeling where the king buds

End




Dont understand much of it myself 

Fake? Thought it would be too good to be true!!

Sorry Guys


----------



## Xell (Oct 2, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Hey guys I have found another spoiler here:
> 
> This one's quite alot
> 
> ...



I honestly doubt they would storm in on the Ants on purpose. It'd be a bit risky wouldn't it?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah and all the pictures dont really tell us much anyway which is more suspicious to be fake


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2007)

It looks like classic HxH art to me tbh.


----------



## barbapapa (Oct 2, 2007)

Look at the faces. That's really not Togashi's art.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 2, 2007)

Not to mention that the plan was a bit different i think.
10 members and 4 guests viewing the thread


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmm, the faces actually look kinda shit when i look closer


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2007)

They've already reached the king? Sounds really fake, we'll know in four days.


----------



## barbapapa (Oct 2, 2007)

Dudes, that "spoiler pics" page was posted September 14th.
We already KNOW it's fake.


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 2, 2007)

ahhh i just cant wait till hunter x hunter starts back up i've been checking all the manga sites every week to see when it would start back up was really piss'd -_- thought they lift it as a cliff hanger


----------



## Nakor (Oct 2, 2007)

that's gotta be fake. seriously that would just be bad storytelling if they all just rushed in like that. they'd get killed so quick. thats the whole point of their plan, to make sure they are all seperated so netero can kill the king. them rushing in like that does not guarentee that the royal guards would seperate from the king.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 2, 2007)

Not to mention that they had to be made invisible by Jail to kill him.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 2, 2007)

whos dat girl taking a bath talking to the ant is that palm


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2007)

Quoted from other forums:

"Her name is Hina. Under that it says something about Leol, can't read the kanji, too small for me. Maybe a servant of his or something"


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 2, 2007)

Throatpoker said:


> haven't seen this posted here, it's the first spoilers of chap 261:
> 
> for example



Great art is great ! Does this mean he finally pwnt his disease and will not let the  readers hang anymore  ?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2007)

^Don't bet on it.  Only time will tell.


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 2, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> Great art is great ! Does this mean he finally pwnt his disease and will not let the  readers hang anymore  ?



Sadly, I've read on several places that his plans are to release a number of chapters, and then take another break. Hopefully, he's thinking of finishing the arc before that time off.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well people were saying that hes drawn enough chapters so if Togashi does decide to take a break, we won't be left in the cold.


----------



## Drama (Oct 2, 2007)

I JUST JUST started watching the Anime... as i type this im actually on episode 14 when they are trying to escape the tower.

This is so cool.. its not serious at the moment since its the beggining but i really like it... when does the anime stop so I can be able to pace myself in watching the anime.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2007)

it stops right after they finish in the game greed Ireland chapt 185 nearly


----------



## Drama (Oct 2, 2007)

chapter 185 or episode 185? if not in the anime what episode is the very last one is that?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapter 185 from manga = Episode 92 of the anime. Here is all the anime episodes

Link removed


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you mean great art? Those look he same as his everyday work, not good to lookat at a.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2007)

Shiro, what's the name of the manga in your ava/sig? What's it about?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2007)

^It's Zetman.  It's from the guy who did I''s.  It's an awesome series.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 2, 2007)

Parallax said:


> ^It's Zetman.  It's from the guy who did I''s.  It's an awesome series.


Thnx, i need a new manga to read so i guess i'll check it out, it's between that one and Samurai Deeper Kyo


----------



## Drama (Oct 2, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Chapter 185 from manga = Episode 92 of the anime. Here is all the anime episodes
> 
> Link removed



AWESOME!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, it's awesome, Parallax helped recommend it to me.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 2, 2007)

another pic of that nurse


----------



## Razza (Oct 2, 2007)

RIGHTY THEN! Now that TTGL is over time to get myself fully hyped for this.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 2, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> What do you mean great art? Those look he same as his everyday work, not good to lookat at a.


My thoughts exactly. The detailed backgrounds that were so prominent in, say York Shin, are absent. Anyways. it's a lot better than the scribbles we got the past few years. So I'm good.

Hm, these spoilers look interesting so far. It seems like the plan hasn't gone down yet.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 2, 2007)

I challenge Togashi to an art battle with his scribbles vs. my stick figures.

I bet I can win.


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 2, 2007)

togoshi's art has it's strengths though

the scenes themselves are often cool. I find them more interesting than a lot of stuff that more technically capable artists draw

kishimoto is kind of the same. He's no hot stuff as an artist either, but his scenes are amazing


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 2, 2007)

Togashi's a SUPERB artist when he puts effort.  Just check out his background from some of the previous arcs.  Plus the occasional scene of photo-realism.  When he ain't lazy, he's a beast.


----------



## Master Bait (Oct 2, 2007)

:amazed

i haven't opened my pc for just a day and i'm already left behind... 

don't care about the art, i'm just soooooo happy that it's finally coming back *weeps in the bathroom*

i hope before Togashi will take a break again, he already have enough chapters to entertain us. And he better be sure not to let us wait for a looooong time again!!!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 3, 2007)

King Bookah said:


> Togashi's a SUPERB artist when he puts effort.  Just check out his background from some of the previous arcs.  Plus the occasional scene of photo-realism.  When he ain't lazy, he's a beast.



QFT.

Sadly those days are too far in between.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2007)

Just checked out Zetman, awesome art.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 3, 2007)

From what has been translated by google from the japanese forums it looks like they have 10 weeks publication of hxh confirmed but apparently he is taking the christmass holiday break after that 10 weeks and start working again on it in after new year


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 3, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> From what has been translated by google from the japanese forums it looks like they have 10 weeks publication of hxh confirmed but apparently he is taking the christmass holiday break after that 10 weeks and start working again on it in after new year



Goddamit..so just 10 weeks of HxH and then a break till next year?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2007)

Togashi is the laziest mangaka ever, Shonen Jump should bitch smack him.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 3, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> Goddamit..so just 10 weeks of HxH and then a break till next year?


If you think about it carefully, it's not even that long, right?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah but that's if he can be bothered to pick it up again i have faith in him 

apparently all of the next issue has gone alerady on sale lol


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 3, 2007)

Tch, bitch bitch bitch. 10 Weeks is better than just abruptly ending the series like he did with Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 3, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Tch, bitch bitch bitch. 10 Weeks is better than just abruptly ending the series like he did with Yu Yu Hakusho.



The question is:does he intend to wrap up the current arc in these 10 weeks?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 3, 2007)

that's what they have been saying I think this arc will finish in 10 weeks time but I am hoping he will do another arc for Hisoka/Kuroru/Krapika and another for gon and killua


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Tch, bitch bitch bitch. 10 Weeks is better than just abruptly ending the series like he did with Yu Yu Hakusho.



We're allowed to be a little annoyed aren't we? And finishing the arc in 10 weeks seems way too rushed, but this arc has gone for long enough anyway.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 3, 2007)

I know I know, because I also feel the same way but lets just enjoy it for now, and bitch about it later.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 3, 2007)

1 of those weeks have a volumes worth right?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> but this arc has gone for long enough anyway.


Agree, Gon & co need to smack Cell up so they can move on to more Genei ryodan releated matters


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> I know I know, because I also feel the same way but lets just enjoy it for now, and bitch about it later.



I'll bitch in 10 weeks time then

For now though, 3 days to go


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 3, 2007)

The art is passable but the interesting storyline more than makes up for it IMO. There was one chapter which was extemely bad ... i think it was the first chapter of the NGL arc. Other than that i have no particular cribbs.

Three more days to go .... *freezes self to escape the pain of waiting*


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2007)

HAPPY DAYS, just 3 left, feels like forever since the manga stopped, its about time a new chap showed up, hopefully will continue on till the end this time


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my God More spoilers:





Def not fake

Guess its just a redraw


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Oh my God More spoilers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, but i actually liked the nen-nurse better when it was just a black thing lol.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 3, 2007)

I know she looks like she cant be assed even doing anything lol


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 3, 2007)

btw, how long's been the break?


----------



## Frieza (Oct 3, 2007)

This is awesome.. can someone tell me what chapter I should read to catch up. I left off where the anime did. It was the GI final.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 3, 2007)

Start from chapter 185.

Enjoy


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 3, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> btw, how long's been the break?



Quoted from Wiki:

For unknown reasons, the manga has been on a very loose schedule since mid-2003. In mid-2006, the mangaka, Togashi, took his most recent and longest break. The Manga is scheduled to return on October 6th.


----------



## Fran (Oct 3, 2007)

Let's start the countdown!
3 Days...3 Days...3 Days...

Cannot wait for the big fight to break out!


----------



## Danchou (Oct 3, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> The question is:does he intend to wrap up the current arc in these 10 weeks?


I hope not. Judging from the progress so far I wouldn't have thought this arc would be over so soon. With all the length and depth Togashi has put in it so far, the conclusion should be grand.

It would also suck if all Togashi could produce in 2 years time was just 10 measly chapters.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 3, 2007)

God guys 10 hours till the official sale starts in Tokoyo for the rerelease of Vol 24


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 3, 2007)

^Indeed, and even if it is only 10 chapters, he will propably make them worth it 

EDIT: Late, meant to post this after Kurapica lol.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm psyched about the new chapters, too! I completely forgot what is going on, though.. I'm probably going to re-read the entire series before reading the upcoming one.. 

That'll be an interesting one to explain to friends when they ask why I haven't gone outside for a couple of days.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2007)

Narutostuffiscool said:


> I'm psyched about the new chapters, too! I completely forgot what is going on, though.. I'm probably going to re-read the entire series before reading the upcoming one..
> 
> That'll be an interesting one to explain to friends when they ask why I haven't gone outside for a couple of days.



Tell them your cyber life is more important


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 3, 2007)

3 days until what? It continues the anime?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> 3 days until what? It continues the anime?


Nope, but the manga returns  I guess that's what you meant.


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 3, 2007)

Is it actually confirmed Togashi is taking another break? Or are people just assuming?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 3, 2007)

^Nothing is known for sure, but knowing Togashi....

3 more days!! I can't wait till friday.  I'm so picking up WSJ this week.


----------



## barbapapa (Oct 3, 2007)

King Bookah said:


> Is it actually confirmed Togashi is taking another break? Or are people just assuming?



No it's true. When the info was leaked that Togashi would return, it was also mentioned he would eventually take another break to create a new stash of chapters which will be published in due time. Just like the chapters we will be getting now, have been worked on by him in the last year and a half.


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 3, 2007)

That's kinda stupid.  He's been off for about a year +, so you'd think he'd have way more than just 10 chapters for us.  Godammnit, he's lazy.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 3, 2007)

Togashi raises lazyness to an artform.

Anyways, if everything goes as scheduled I should also be picking up a copy of SJ this week. Even if I don't understand jack of it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2007)

Supposedly in the Shonen Jump offices Togashi's attitude is called "Togashi-ism", I would have just called him a lazy ass.


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 3, 2007)

I suppose I should count my blessing since it'll only be a month break this time.  

I'm curious tho, will that schedule be permanent? 10 weeks straight then a month break cuz that wouldn't be _too _bad.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope that's the case.  I would hate another long ass break.


----------



## irumi (Oct 4, 2007)

can any one tell me where i can any information about hxh ova4 
i know the hxh manga will be available on oct 6 
bout i can't fint if the hxh has a new ova or not 

I'm sorry about any mistake becouse I learned engilsh only befor 6 mounth ago 

and I hope to learn more about this languge


----------



## j00s (Oct 4, 2007)

irumi said:


> can any one tell me where i can any information about hxh ova4
> i know the hxh manga will be available on oct 6
> bout i can't fint if the hxh has a new ova or not
> 
> ...



I do not believe that there has been any announcement regarding a new OVA.  They might make one once the Chimera Ant arc is finished in the manga, but I have not heard or seen any news on new HxH anime episodes.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Guys here are some comparisons of the old and the new version you can see the difference in art:

Shinobi Origins
Shinobi Origins

And these are some more redrawn pics again(I am guessing):

o_O
o_O


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 4, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Hey Guys here are some comparisons of the old and the new version you can see the difference in art:
> 
> [AQS]​_Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch188-189.rar
> [AQS]​_Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima​_ch188-189.rar
> ...


The first two links don't work. The other one's do though and it looks nice,  but would it kill him to use some shading and such


----------



## Fran (Oct 4, 2007)

The pictures always look better in the tonkabon form. Something about Togashi scribbling it roughly for the jump, and neatening up the rest of it for the tonks!

(o.O) Sometimes the art is so bad you can't make out what's going on.
And I never understand the sound effects!


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 4, 2007)

ahhhh 2 more days cant wait....


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 4, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> The first two links don't work.



I know it was working at first and didnt think they will take it off the server I searched my temperory files folder and cant find the images to upload from there either


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Hisoka (Oct 4, 2007)

wonder what the wolf is doing there and who is it?


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 4, 2007)

I guess it's official now, there is a 0% chance for the art to be bad


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 4, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> wonder what the wolf is doing there and who is it?



The wolf-like ant is one of the remaining division commanders:

Link removed


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 4, 2007)

oh yeah forgot all about him lol Hard to keep track of these ants

Thanks


----------



## Nicholas_wicked (Oct 4, 2007)

So I guess all those explanations about the ants who were in the tower during Novu's infiltration weren't nothing, eh?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Wow this was super quick now we just need translation lol

The art is pretty amazing I think


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 4, 2007)

Can't wait to see some more refined drawings, those are pretty bad.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 4, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Can't wait to see some more refined drawings, those are pretty bad.


By HxH standards they're pretty good 

About the chapter, didn't seem to happened that much in it, but then again i can't read japanese/kanji/whatever it's written in lol


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 4, 2007)

well chairman hasnt showed up yet


----------



## Taleran (Oct 4, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Can't wait to see some more refined drawings, those are pretty bad.



that just depends on what your compare it to


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 4, 2007)

I compare it to some toher mangas with not so great art.

Even One Piece is better to look at.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 4, 2007)

I think its pretty good compare to the chapters before it but to be fair I am more interested in the story than it's art


----------



## Shintiko (Oct 4, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I compare it to some toher mangas with not so great art.
> 
> Even One Piece is better to look at.



Wait One Piece doesn't have bad art.  It has a different style of art, but the art in the series tends to be very good.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 4, 2007)

One Piece has a strange art but when compared to others like Amano and Murata, it's nothing.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 4, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Can't wait to see some more refined drawings, those are pretty bad.



If you read it for the art, simply stop reading?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 5, 2007)

Totally agree!

By the way what happened to your killua avater? I really liked that one


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 5, 2007)

wow awesome artwork compared to it the scribbles few chp back.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2007)

I never said I would stop. Just that it's very bad.

Especially in the new chapter with the one page of the King screaming, looked pretty terrible.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been away from the internet for two days now, what did I miss? Has an english scan came out yet?


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 5, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Can't wait to see some more refined drawings, those are pretty bad.





Shiro Amada said:


> I compare it to some toher mangas with not so great art.
> 
> Even One Piece is better to look at.





Shiro Amada said:


> I never said I would stop. Just that it's very bad.
> 
> Especially in the new chapter with the one page of the King screaming, looked pretty terrible.



wow, this guy's on a freaking mission.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 5, 2007)

Throatpoker said:


> wow, this guy's on a freaking mission.


Well he's got a point tbh, Togashi could do MUCH better if he wanted.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 5, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I never said I would stop. Just that it's very bad.
> 
> Especially in the new chapter with the one page of the King screaming, looked pretty terrible.



yeah it was intentional....obviously


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 5, 2007)

Taleran said:


> yeah it was intentional....obviously



Yeah I gotta agree that one drawing of the king screaming was done in that sketchy style on purpose and to add to the effect os his maniacal screams/laughter... I thought it was quite obvious.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 5, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> By the way what happened to your killua avater? I really liked that one



TTGL is the new fad

Just needed a little change


----------



## Master Bait (Oct 5, 2007)

i don't really care about the art, i just want to continue on with it... also, i honestly think that the art is better than the sketchy ones. though i must admit that Togashi can at least try harder... he can do better than that!!!


----------



## nelsonroyale (Oct 5, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> One Piece has a strange art but when compared to others like Amano and Murata, it's nothing.



OT: except oda has more creativity and story telling skills than either...actually one piece has very original art...but of course you are entitled to your opinion

anyway, amano is very nice, but for more detailed manga, miura is more impressive than either.

Anyway, its great to get some HXH back


----------



## Shintiko (Oct 5, 2007)

nelsonroyale said:


> OT: except oda has more creativity and story telling skills than either...actually one piece has very original art...but of course you are entitled to your opinion
> 
> anyway, amano is very nice, but for more detailed manga, miura is more impressive than either.
> 
> Anyway, its great to get some HXH back



So true, no one beats Miura for detailed art.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2007)

Never heard of Miura, who is he/she?

I think Takehiko does the best mugshots.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 5, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Never heard of Miura, who is he/she?
> 
> I think Takehiko does the best mugshots.



mangaka of berserk


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 5, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Never heard of Miura, who is he/she?
> 
> I think Takehiko does the best mugshots.



Kentaro Miura..the creator of a little obscure manga called..uh..I dunno..BERSERK!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2007)

Kentaro Miura, mangaka of Berserk.  Easily one of the most talented artists in manga.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2007)

;_; I don't read Berkserk. I would but I haven't found enough time to.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 5, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> ;_; I don't read Berkserk. I would but I haven't found enough time to.



Dude..if I would have to reccomend this to anybody..I would recommend it to someone more mature..read 15 at LEAST..

And if there is a manga that a 15+ years old young man has to read..it's effin Berserk..

To get an ideea on the main protagonist..Gutts..that dude is so GAR it puts Kamina to shame..and that says a lot..


Also..not much happening in this chapter in HxH..ehh..gonna wait for the next one..


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 5, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> ;_; I don't read Berkserk. I would but I haven't found enough time to.



 u missin out on sumthin man gutts is a human meatgrinder


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2007)

How long is it? I think I might pick it up during Summer vacation if it's real long.


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 5, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> How long is it? I think I might pick it up during Summer vacation if it's real long.


290 chapters atm.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 5, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> How long is it? I think I might pick it up during Summer vacation if it's real long.



It's loong..

Think almost 300 chapters..and I don't think the story is even halfway there..

But there ain't nothing that can compare to it..maybe HxH..maybe..


----------



## Birkin (Oct 5, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> Dude..if I would have to reccomend this to anybody..I would recommend it to someone more mature..read 15 at LEAST..
> 
> And if there is a manga that a 15+ years old young man has to read..it's effin Berserk..
> 
> ...



*Negs*

Gutts isn't GAR, he's just badass. There's a fine line between GAR and badass.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 5, 2007)

LMAO..he is GAR as GAR is and I have no better definiton of GAR than him!

He even won SaiGar this year..and the year before..and the year before that..

But I disgress.."goes off to search for the Berserk FC and Berserk Discussion Thread"


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2007)

Goku said:


> *Negs*
> 
> Gutts isn't GAR, he's just badass. There's a fine line between GAR and badass.



No Gutts is GAR.  Have you actually ever read Berserk?


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 5, 2007)

Berserk: Absolute reccomendation, it fucking rocks, it's now my 1st top manga with HxH right below it at number 2. 
N. 3 is One Piece/Fairy Tail
Anyways, just read the chapater, the art aint that bad, and the storyline seems to be as great as ever.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2007)

Im gonna be getting the new WSJ in just a bit, man I'm excited to say the least.


Off-Topic:Sakon/Ukon: 5.49.  Perfectly explains what GAR means, you'll find that Gutts exceeds all the requirements.


----------



## deathgod (Oct 5, 2007)

what exactly is GAR? I always thought it was manliness beyond manliness

Edit: Read you're link, lol, funny story

and wtf is up with this  being wtf


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 5, 2007)

Gutts have so much Gar that Casca couldn't get on a horse without feeling alot of pain after their time in the woods having butt cheak smacking sex.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 5, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> Dude..if I would have to reccomend this to anybody..I would recommend it to someone more mature..read 15 at LEAST..
> 
> And if there is a manga that a 15+ years old young man has to read..it's effin Berserk..
> 
> ...



lol more like 18+ there are some pretty perverted things in there I mean come on.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2007)

Could we stop talking about GAR, its making me horny


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 5, 2007)

ok berserk is great but Hxh is better
and Hisoka is more badass and Gar than Gutts


----------



## Brooke (Oct 5, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ok berserk is great but Hxh is better
> and Hisoka is more badass and Gar than Gutts



Ehh I have to disagree Berserk is way up there.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a scan out for the new chapter yet? i Dont wanna look through all the posts cuz im trying to avoid spoilers.

Thanks


----------



## Adachi (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my lord, you guys are talking about GAR, and I am missing all the fun...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 5, 2007)

toothpick said:


> Ehh I have to disagree Berserk is way up there.


 
I cant say anything here because i know that berserk is one of the greatest manga and its normal to find people who thinks its better but its the same for HxH also ever
but for me HXH is better in everything except the art but character designation  of HxH is better


----------



## Power16 (Oct 5, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ok berserk is great but Hxh is better
> and *Hisoka is more badass and Gar than Gutts*



I'm a big fan of HxH which is why its in my top 3 mangas with Berserk and OP but the bolded is blasphemy....Gutts is #1 !


----------



## bijuu231 (Oct 5, 2007)

gutts may be more badass but hisoka has charm like orachimaru


----------



## Brooke (Oct 5, 2007)

IDK if anyone has seen the Evil Dead movies but Gutts is on par with Ash in the terms of fucked up things happening to him lol.



some213 said:


> gutts may be more badass but hisoka has charm like orachimaru



Wow I never heard what Oro has called charm...


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 5, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ok berserk is great but Hxh is better
> and Hisoka is more badass and Gar than Gutts


although i love the perverted clown he not quite on the level with gutts


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 5, 2007)

Power16 said:


> I'm a big fan of HxH which is why its in my top 3 mangas with Berserk and OP but the bolded is blasphemy....Gutts is #1 !



noooooooooo  hisoka is better than gutts
sorry i am crazy when it comes to Hisoka

I cant leave this to be the last comment


----------



## bijuu231 (Oct 5, 2007)

charm as in allure from their personality/evil grin


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 5, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> noooooooooo  hisoka is better than gutts
> sorry i am crazy when it comes to Hisoka
> 
> I cant leave this to be the last comment


he'd be horny if he ever meet guts


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah oro and hisoka are more badass than Gutts


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 5, 2007)

oro is just plain creepy and doesn't hold a candle against hisoka. oro doesn't even have a sense of humor.
and besides hisoka's motto would probably smile all day long


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2007)

Oro is not more badass than guts. Oro is a sissy boy who makes others fight for him.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 5, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Oro is not more badass than guts. Oro is a sissy boy who makes others fight for him.



yeah i said that because some said hisoka is not on the same level with gutts
but oro also isnt a sissy


----------



## Fran (Oct 6, 2007)

The fabled day has come.


----------



## Adachi (Oct 6, 2007)

Due to the recent hype around this popular series, I think I am going to start reading it, too...


----------



## Brooke (Oct 6, 2007)

Hisoka is a pansy compared to Gutts whats the worse that has happened to him in the series he got his arm cut off.

I mean compared to everything that Gutts has gone through Hisoka seems like a little girl.


----------



## Shintiko (Oct 6, 2007)

Chapter is out from nexGear.



Hope someone posts a DDL.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 6, 2007)

As much as i like Hisoka, it's the truth that Gutts>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Him

Gutts is on a whole other level.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2007)

What are you ment to do when you go to IRC website? I dont understand I created an acount as well but dont know where is the link for the translated chapter


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 6, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> What are you ment to do when you go to IRC website? I dont understand I created an acount as well but dont know where is the link for the translated chapter



just type !hxh261 on their channel and it will give u a link for dl


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks alot


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 6, 2007)

toothpick said:


> Hisoka is a pansy compared to Gutts whats the worse that has happened to him in the series he got his arm cut off.
> 
> I mean compared to everything that Gutts has gone through Hisoka seems like a little girl.



hisoka a little girl dude come on 
gutts lives in a world different than hisoka you cant compare hunter world to gutts world
and yes i know  everything that Gutts has gone through 
but hisoka character is more badass than gutts
if hisoka was in the same world he will be the one who runs after every monster they will not dare to come to him


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, the new chapter was so much more fun when you could understand what was goin on lolz (what a surporise )


----------



## Master Bait (Oct 6, 2007)

mangavolume already have the translated chapter...

HxH Chapter 261 translated

Enjoy Reading everyone...


----------



## Nakor (Oct 6, 2007)

good chapter. i hope the next one focueses more on the hunters.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 6, 2007)

@Gutts Vs Hisoka

both are great characters ..... and there can be no valid comparisons between them


----------



## Shintiko (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you, Kira.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2007)

The chapter was okay, I mean the art was decent but not much happened. Hopefully we'll get some action next week.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 6, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The chapter was okay, I mean the art was decent but not much happened. Hopefully we'll get some action next week.



Yeah. But it was definetly needed to show why the king and the royal guards are where they are and how their base is set up. the chapter also showed the king's resolve for doing what he is doing.


----------



## Razza (Oct 6, 2007)

Ah good. Now I can actually download it. Looking at Raw scans is useless in my eyes, Unlike Raw anime whihc I can actually understand to an extent, I don't know enough kana to actually be able to get anything out of raws.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 6, 2007)

thanx Kira i was looking for ddl 
rep for u


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Oct 6, 2007)

Kira your a godsend


----------



## Brooke (Oct 6, 2007)

I liked the new chapter but I wanted there to be fighting.


----------



## gotek (Oct 6, 2007)

Tnx for the chapter and dl link ^^


anyone knows when the next one will be out?


----------



## Brooke (Oct 6, 2007)

next week I assume.


----------



## gotek (Oct 6, 2007)

toothpick said:


> next week I assume.


 
next week as next saturday?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2007)

Same time next week.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 7, 2007)

I bet Hina's stomach won't allow her to move by the end of the arc.


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope fat Hina isn't gonna turn out to actually be pregnant. We don't need another King  And I must say, seeing fat hairy Hina was a bit disturbing.

BTW, somebody should update the HxH wiki page.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 8, 2007)

she said her stomach gets big everytime she does nen removal for someone and depending on the ability it could get bigger, I dont think she is pregnant.


----------



## Master Bait (Oct 8, 2007)

i hope we'll get some action in the next chapter... i want to see more of the main characters since i missed them.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> she said her stomach gets big everytime she does nen removal for someone and depending on the ability it could get bigger, I dont think she is pregnant.



That would be one hairy baby.


----------



## culbert (Oct 8, 2007)

I think Kuroro will show up at the end or at the middle of this arc... what u think guyz he'll finnaly be released for his nen curse.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 8, 2007)

I hope the Ryodan make some more appearances.


----------



## irumi (Oct 8, 2007)

I HAVE SOME QUESTIONS CAN ANY ONE TELL ME WHAT HAPPENED ABOUT KURAPIKA & LEIOREO WE DIDN'T SEE THEM IN THIS CHAPTER. I think  WE DON'T SEE THEM AGAIN other QUESTION 
WHY KOROTO ZOLDIC SISTER KILLUA  WITH THE GINY RYODAN


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 8, 2007)

irumi said:


> I HAVE SOME QUESTIONS CAN ANY ONE TELL ME WHAT HAPPENED ABOUT KURAPIKA & LEIOREO WE DIDN'T SEE THEM IN THIS CHAPTER. I think  WE DON'T SEE THEM AGAIN other QUESTION
> WHY KOROTO ZOLDIC SISTER KILLUA  WITH THE GINY RYODAN



Nothing has happened to Leorio and Kurapik, Leorio has gone to finish his course to be a doctor 
Kurapika is trying to get more strength & get back at Roydan again

And Koroto (apparently Killua's BROTHER - I dont get it either) is trying to get trained up to find his lost brother could be either Killua or the other one that has never been mentioned fully - only in the family photo


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 8, 2007)

irumi said:


> I HAVE SOME QUESTIONS CAN ANY ONE TELL ME WHAT HAPPENED ABOUT KURAPIKA & LEIOREO WE DIDN'T SEE THEM IN THIS CHAPTER. I think  WE DON'T SEE THEM AGAIN other QUESTION
> WHY KOROTO ZOLDIC SISTER KILLUA  WITH THE GINY RYODAN


Goddamnit boy, turn off your caps lock!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2007)

toothpick said:


> I hope the Ryodan make some more appearances.



I don't. They're in all the arc's anyway, and they've already made they're appearence. Lets just have an arc which doesn't include the Ryodan.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 8, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I don't. They're in all the arc's anyway, and they've already made they're appearence. Lets just have an arc which doesn't include the Ryodan.



LOL thats abit stubborn  I am not really much bothered about them but dont mind them being there


----------



## Nakor (Oct 8, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I don't. They're in all the arc's anyway, and they've already made they're appearence. Lets just have an arc which doesn't include the Ryodan.



this arc and even greed island only had them in for alittle bit. Greed island, just so they can make progress in finding a nen remover so they will be ready to go if togashi wants to have an upcoming arc all about them. And in the ant arc just for us to see some of their nen abilities without them having to use them on gon & co.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2007)

I love Ryodan, I just think they're over used as it is, I wouldn't mind Hisoka or Kuroro Lucifer in an arc, but not the whole of the ryodan in this arc again?


----------



## Ari (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh, Hisoka.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 8, 2007)

I like umm the cell phone guy I can't remember his name lol.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 8, 2007)

shalnark...


----------



## Brooke (Oct 8, 2007)

fireball said:


> shalnark...



yeah yeah he is like my fav Ryodan besides former Hisoka.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Oct 8, 2007)

Who was that  kid/guy in the first down with the story about his parents ignoring him or something.He was shown like earlier during the ANT Arch.Is he gonna be the next villain or did i miss something


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 8, 2007)

That kid was Jairo.  It's almost certain he'll appear in a future arc as a villian. He got a whole chapter dedicated to his backstory and was forshadowed to meet Gon, he'll definitely show up again.  It's just a matter of when


----------



## Taleran (Oct 8, 2007)

its amazing the kinds of crossover fanart you can find on the internet


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nakor (Oct 9, 2007)

King Bookah said:


> That kid was Jairo.  It's almost certain he'll appear in a future arc as a villian. He got a whole chapter dedicated to his backstory and was forshadowed to meet Gon, he'll definitely show up again.  It's just a matter of when



what chapter was this? i can not remember this at all.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 9, 2007)

right in the middle of NGL I believe


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 9, 2007)

Taleran said:


> its amazing the kinds of crossover fanart you can find on the internet
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



LOL Thats Funny 

By the way Jairo's chapter is 204


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2007)

jairo's father was such a bastard.


----------



## Majeh (Oct 9, 2007)

ive only watched the anime up to OVA 1 so far and am about to watch GI and GI final OVA's. Does the manga go way past that?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 9, 2007)

It does, it starts a new arc (the chirmera ants arc) and alot happens there


----------



## Majeh (Oct 9, 2007)

is this going to be animated..? if not can u hit me up with a place i can get the manga from that starts after the GI Final eps..?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 9, 2007)

no its not gonna be animated for now anyway, you can get the manga from  or  Thanos   after you finished the anime you can start reading the manga from chapter 185.

Enjoy


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 9, 2007)

Chap 262 spoilers (thanks to kewl0210 from NG for it)





> 突入②
> 
> 突入7分前
> モラウ大先生が一同に1分前まで一番良い方法で待機
> ...


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 9, 2007)

Cool Thanks for the spoiler


----------



## FFLN (Oct 9, 2007)

Based off of the spoiler I read... things may become interesting... very interesting.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2007)

I didnt understand much of it, just something to do with Palm, the wolf and Yupi?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 10, 2007)

A translation by molokidan at nexgear.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Note: I did this rough and quick, so there may be some grammatical/minor errors.

Invasion [2]

7 minutes before the breakin:
Morau tells everyone to stand by until 1 minute before.

Of course, Killua isn't worried about what may happen.
Morau also says: "There was a woman did something to the King inside the palace...of course, she must have been impregnated."

Everyone imagines a scene of Palm embracing the King. Morau is sweating.(lol)

3 minutes before the break-in:

Wolf is talking with Yupi. Wolf works on a plan to ambush them.
He also steadily builds up toward using the chaos to become a King in the background.

2 minutes before the break-in, Morau is putting everything in order. Until this moment Killua didn't know about Komugi, but he figures that it doesn't matter whether Killua knows or not.

Then, one minute before:
everyone heads to the door.

Morau: "Hang onto your stomachs!"

Just 2 minutes before Morau got excited, two men hop off a mysterious bird in the sky somewhere above East Goruto.

End


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Kurapika, just finished reading the thread on nextgear and I have 2 conclusions depending on Togashi's mood:

*Spoiler*: __ 




 1. if he decided to keep this manga going for a long time, then the second person with Netoro is a new character that is one of the top 5 NEN users which means as powerful as jin

2. if he decided to finish this manga quickly then the second person could be jin but I still  doubt it




I am going with the first one myself


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 10, 2007)

Kurapica said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deidara and Tobi arrives


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's who I think the second hunter jumping off the bird is:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm really leaning toward it being Satoutsu; there are a couple of reasons why:

1. He could qualify as an "old friend": he appears to be about as old as Morau (which could mean he's been a hunter for a long time), plus he seemed to be the hunter with the closest interaction with Netero during the exams.

2. He could REALLY help the story move along, as he was also tracking Gin. Maybe after the arc, he could tell Gon that he has found him (ala Kaito), and hint at his location, or something.

3. The second hunter will most likely be someone we're familiar with; Satoutsu fits the bill.

4. Even though we haven't seen him using nen, he's strong enough to get Hisoka to constantly pick a fight with him.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 10, 2007)

Finally ........ let the fighting begin. 

I dont think Ging will come to fight alongside Gon. We still havent earned it ... But I hope it is someone we know coming in for reinforcement.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2007)

I am kinda hoping for a new character to be fair, new badass character that survives this fight will make the manga more fun and at the same time shows that togashi maybe has long term plans with this manga


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2007)

i didnt read the spoilers
but i hope hanzo shows up


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i didnt read the spoilers
> but i hope hanzo shows up



Same here.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah but hanzo is a minor character whose part was over a long time back. It would be too much of a hassle if he comes ... we need someone very experienced.

And if u are wishing for someone ... I wish for hisoka ... now that is one person who will surely come but he probably will start fighting Netero for the chance to fight the King himself  ...


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2007)

Hanzo showing up will be just totally out of the story in my opinion, I mean I wouldnt mind seeing him in future arcs but not in this one, its just like see hisoka turning up or Genie Roydan. I doubt it will happen even though I want their reappearence so much.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah i want hisoka first then hanzo
i dont see hanzo apperance to be a hassle the dude is really strong and he learned nen
i think he is at the level of Roydan people


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2007)

I want more pics dammit!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> And if u are wishing for someone ... I wish for hisoka ... now that is one person who will surely come but he probably will start fighting Netero for the chance to fight the King himself  ...



I doubt hisoka is the type to agree in doing something unless there is something in it for him. He is a solo type.LOL


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 10, 2007)

I think a poster at AP was on to something.  Most likely, Netero and that "old friend" he mentioned awhile back are most likely the 2 backup reinforcements.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 10, 2007)

Wouldnt hisoka wanna fight the king himself see how strong he is?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2007)

I doubt it, He wouldnt waste his time, he would only think of him as a monster with no thinking strategy (even though not true) and he likes long term rivals and likes to observe his rival closely and spending alot of time generating a strategy (just like how he did with Kuroro and is doing with Gon in a way). with king there are 2 problems:

1. How is he going to observe him closely & find out his personality (therefore his weaknesses) when the king & Royal Gards wouldnt allow anyone get close to him?

2. there are no history between them and if he is gonna fight him he has to do it there and then no strategies and no plans, not long term.

He likes to watch his pray get stronger and develope to make it harder for him to fight it. King has no time to develope further they are going to get him now

Its not fun for him at all LOL


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you think Neotro can defeat the king? I just don't see it.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 10, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Do you think Neotro can defeat the king? I just don't see it.



Oh Netero... IMO He is 50 50 all I know whether he wins or loose its not gonna be easy, I think even if he wins, ihe will be as good as dead.

he knows his status and power compare to the king very well and having a friend for help just shows how weak he knows he is. So I think there is a good chance that he will die but probably leaves alot of damage on king and make it possible for the others to finsh the job.


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 10, 2007)

Even though Netero is at great risk of dying in this fight, I find it funny that he reacts exactly like someone like Hisoka would, with teh freaky/horny face:


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2007)

That's just creepy.  But awesome at the same time.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 10, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Wouldnt hisoka wanna fight the king himself see how strong he is?



yes i think that too


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 11, 2007)

I cant wait to see the so perfect and powerful king actually struggle in his fight  
Up until now we havent seen him making any effort in his killings basically seeing him in action with his full powers is going to be fun


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 11, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> I doubt hisoka is the type to agree in doing something unless there is something in it for him. He is a solo type.LOL



My point exactly ... He would not be satisfied with fighting the royal guard. He would say ... i wanna fight the king. But it is not stated anywhere that Hiskoka is one of the top fighters in the HXHverse ???


And as for a friend coming out to help him, he would be another geezer .... i doubt how strong that person would be. It must be Netero or no one who kills the king


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is some more pic just from nextgear forum:


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 11, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Here is some more pic just from nextgear forum:



it looks awesome and the art is good
thanks


----------



## culbert (Oct 11, 2007)

I think it was Netero and ......... Kuroro finnaly without nen  curse and the dragon thing is one of his stolen hunter skills in the fight against Zeno.... Just my prediction.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 11, 2007)

More Spoilers 








*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like palm is alive


----------



## Brooke (Oct 11, 2007)

Lol I like Knuckle alot who else here is a fan?


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 11, 2007)

culbert said:


> I think it was Netero and ......... Kuroro finnaly without nen  curse and the dragon thing is one of his stolen hunter skills in the fight against Zeno.... Just my prediction.


he never manage to steal zeno skill


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 11, 2007)

Downloading rawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

EDIT:
Just checked the raw out, looks like Morau is going up first.

This is offtopic but ont he first page of the raw, can anyone tell me what PoT game that was? Looked like a DS Game.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 11, 2007)

culbert said:


> I think it was Netero and ......... Kuroro finnaly without nen  curse and the dragon thing is one of his stolen hunter skills in the fight against Zeno.... Just my prediction.


he never stole it. silva and zeno never gave him the chance to steal any of their nen abilities.


----------



## deathgod (Oct 12, 2007)

Just wondering, I recently started watching the anime and noticed that the regular series stopped at ep.62(or all the ones I could find) then it went to the ova's. Did they never show what happened to kururo and pakundo? It seems like it was a very important part to just skip over or am I missing something?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 12, 2007)

deathgod said:


> Just wondering, I recently started watching the anime and noticed that the regular series stopped at ep.62(or all the ones I could find) then it went to the ova's. Did they never show what happened to kururo and pakundo? It seems like it was a very important part to just skip over or am I missing something?



you can find everything in the OVA
and ova 2 and 3 about green island

and there is a hope for 4th ova


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2007)

go to  and you can watch them all


----------



## deathgod (Oct 12, 2007)

^I've watched OVA 1 and 2, and am currently watching OVA3 but still I don't see where they Kururo was captured by Kurapica, and Pakundo dies. I think OVA 1 starts off with Gon and Killua attending the auction? I got the OVA 1 from here The Saimoe thread over at Animesuki
and OVA 2 from here The Saimoe thread over at Animesuki.

Unless i've been hallucinating, ep63 is ep1 from OVA 1, which is after Pakundo dies. So did they just skip it?

For some reason hunterxhunter85 I can't get that link to work maybe it's my firewall.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2007)

deathgod said:


> For some reason hunterxhunter85 I can't get that link to work maybe it's my firewall.



you can watch them on  as well but you have to download their player first.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is 63 : 

for the rest just search for Hunter x hunter 64 ...etc
The rest should be there.

Sorry to bring this but
I just realised something from the translation of kurapika's post earlier on.



> Morau is putting everything in order. Until this moment Killua didn't know about Komugi, but he figures that it doesn't matter whether Killua knows or not.



If this translation is right Do you think there could be a chance that Komugi is part of the plan?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2007)

Its been hinted that Komugi might be part of the plan, I wouldn't be surprised if she's a hunter. I wonder what will happen between her and the king?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 12, 2007)

If so I am thinking she is the old friend that netero mentioned cause i think she appears right after he mention it. 
And she must be pretty strong and quite good at hiding her nen
And as i said long ago she can let him know the exact situation in the palace before they go in = complete succession of the first phase of the plan


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't think Komugi is with the hunters; she's just a gungi prodigy who has been "awakened" by the challenge The King provided.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 13, 2007)

who's komugi can anyone enlighten me


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 13, 2007)

koumugi is that snot faced kid who plays that game with the king. IT would be very lame if it is revealed that she was with the hunters ... she is just a small kid who can do nothing else but play gungi ... i kinda liked the character and her interaction with the king. 
It kinda proves how a great mind can influence/dominate over other minds even unintentionally .... simply speaking she owned the king ... and he doesnt even know about it


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 13, 2007)

Are Hisoka and illumi gay? and how many other gay characters are in HxH


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 13, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Are Hisoka and illumi gay? and how many other gay characters are in HxH


No one.... well, except maybe... Kurapika.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 13, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> No one.... well, except maybe... Kurapika.



LOL 

you cant label hisoka's sexuality i guess he is interested in anyone strong enough to have fun with LOL He likes Machi and she is a girl, he also likes gon and killua which makes him a phidofile (sorry for spelling)
but to be fair he only asked machi out.

And dont know about the rest well as Superman said Kurapika is the most possible one


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 13, 2007)

but hisoka and illumi are 100% gay?


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 13, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> but hisoka and illumi are 100% gay?


No, they are 100% straight. Hisoka's interest in the same sex is purely combat, which he displays in the same way as gays do when it comes to sexual attraction. Kinda throws you off with regards to his preference.
As for Illumi, he likes to kill people, and likes getting paid for it especially.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 13, 2007)

But didnt Illumi say somewhere that he loves Hisoka


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 13, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> But didnt Illumi say somewhere that he loves Hisoka


do you know by any chance in which arc?


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 13, 2007)

Probably during the Hunter Exams...


Pyron700 said:


> But didnt Illumi say somewhere that he loves Hisoka


What kind of love? It could be anything, and we'll never know since Togashi will never touch on that subject. Though imo, I think he was just joking around.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 13, 2007)

Hisoka is that guy in the weight room telling you how big your abs are....the type of guy who was born in the wrong time in history. Those type of people need to be in the Greek/Roman days when Gladiators and Soldiers fought on a daily basis.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks alot just downloading it now

Edit: Great Picture quality Thanks alot


----------



## Gene (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so lost with the convo the wolf guy was having with the human.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 13, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> But didnt Illumi say somewhere that he loves Hisoka



so if Gon said he loved Killua you would think Gon was gay?There are all kinds of love out there.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2007)

Hisoka's not gay he's just interested in young boys


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow...looks like they thought of nearly every possibility, even the king in the process of mating  

And of course Gon probably didn't get it xDD


----------



## Brooke (Oct 13, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> I Just zoomed in, the picture quality stays very good and I could read very well



lol thats a good Idea I should do that lol.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 13, 2007)

toothpick said:


> so if Gon said he loved Killua you would think Gon was gay?There are all kinds of love out there.



Yes i would. There's only sex love and passionate love.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 13, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Yes i would. There's only sex love and passionate love.



Wow so you love your family in either a sexual way or a passionate way kinda sick.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 13, 2007)

toothpick said:


> Wow so you love your family in either a sexual way or a passionate way kinda sick.




LOL you are really funny but right as well


----------



## Brooke (Oct 13, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> LOL you are really funny but right as well



lol what can I say I have a gift.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 13, 2007)

toothpick said:


> Wow so you love your family in either a sexual way or a passionate way kinda sick.



I dont have a family. I was abandoned as a child


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 13, 2007)

Damn, this chapter was so text heavy. I skipped the convo the wolf and the human had since I ddin't find much importance with it.

The real important was the first couple pages and the last 2. King x Palm? wtf.

And I wonder who those 2 were dropping from the sky.

Maybe Hisoka and Illumi.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 13, 2007)

how many levels does the celestial tower have?


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 14, 2007)

finally its about to start


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 14, 2007)

i wonder what palm is actually up to. its scary how close the ants are to figuring out the good guy's plan, and vice versa. its almost unrealistic how both sides are like THIS CLOSE to figuring each other out off of almost no evidence at all, but thats exciting too


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 14, 2007)

I think celestial tower has about 250 floors. It is ranked fourth in the tallest buildings. Floors 200 and above have Nen users as the fighters. Gon get to the 200th floor and then quit after winning a couple of matches.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 14, 2007)

i hope as soon as those two men land bloodshed begins. and btw hxh is shonen right cause since the ants its seem like more of a seinen


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 14, 2007)

@ palms appearence ... it was just a speculation but still ..... palm looked hawt.

The people dropping down are President netero and another friend of his, the help him out in fighting the king.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 14, 2007)

The "bird" awfully looks like the one Ging rode on.

And wow, that panel of Palm is damn hawt!


----------



## Nakor (Oct 14, 2007)

it does. if it is ging, i hope he doesn't meet gon. maybe if gon sees him walking away in the distance it will give me new hope of finding him.

there was so much dialogue in that chapter. i loved it. it set up everything well and hopefully the will at least encounter their opponents next chapter.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2007)

The chapter was pretty text heavy, as for the wolf, his plan is beyond retarded.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 14, 2007)

the wolf's pages were kinda pointless since the hunters are going to come in and mess all of his plans up.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 14, 2007)

I had a tough time concentrating on what was happening .... Togashi sometimes goes over the top explaining stuff to the readers.

What i didnot get is why Killua was feeling so apprehensive ... i mean the king had been injured ... they dont know the reason why but getting anxious about it will not solve the problem will it ??


----------



## Power16 (Oct 14, 2007)

Killua wanted to know the reason because it might hinder there break in and attack plan i suppose.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 14, 2007)

killua always analyzes anything and everything. its just his nature.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 14, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> I had a tough time concentrating on what was happening .... Togashi sometimes goes over the top explaining stuff to the readers.
> 
> What i didnot get is why Killua was feeling so apprehensive ... i mean the king had been injured ... they dont know the reason why but getting anxious about it will not solve the problem will it ??



Because if you can figure out how he was injured you can use that to kill him.
I mean if another person inured him then the know it is possible to rip of his lims easily.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 14, 2007)

Togashi is beyond good. If anyone want to know how to make a story, a LOGICAL one, that looks at 99% of all possibilities...then you learn from THAT man.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 14, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Togashi is beyond good. If anyone want to know how to make a story, a LOGICAL one, that looks at 99% of all possibilities...then you learn from THAT man.



yes
i am sure everything will come to gether in the end killua apprehensive and wolf plan


----------



## piccun? (Oct 14, 2007)

I've forgotten half of the characters of the manga, don't remember what the plan was, and what is Palm supposed to be doing 


Do you know where can I find a list of HxH characters? 


[EDIT]: and summaries as well, thanks


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 14, 2007)

go to wikipedia I guess :


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 14, 2007)

yeah i like how there is so much explanation and psychological mind games and anxiety and stuff in this manga, it makes it better than most others that only focus on the physical action


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 15, 2007)

HEY people
there is a survey about all time favourite character
you have 5 votes use only one to vote for hisoka (i know many of you will vote for killua)
but come on people lets show them the hunter love


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah I agree to the above posts that Togashi has the most logical theories ...

Look at his Nen structure ... it is the best explained thing of all the mangas i have follwed so far. I guess one of the reasons of Naruto post time skip's drawback is that Kishi couldnt get a way of making such a comprehensive chakra system.

And the nen groups are also just awesome ... I mean where the hell did he get the idea of dividing the Nen in to such groups as Reinforcement, Transformation, Materialization, Manipulation, Specialization and Emission ?? It is not as logical as dividing the chakra in the elemental system.

Togashi is gawd at writing great theories/battle strategies.

Yes Killua likes to plan everything meticulously .... but that did not make it easier for me to read the chapter  .


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 15, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> where can I vote? I must be stupid but I cant find it
> 
> PS: The website is [Eclipse] Rental Magica - 02 (XviD) [93AD3D1F].avi



ops i am the stupid one sorry 
in case if you dont know how to vote
go to the main page
click on the first post they wrote how you can vote there

go to anime review section
choose HxH
you will find pic of characters
click on hisoka
right something about him
then vote

thanks


----------



## culbert (Oct 15, 2007)

nexgear got the partial spoilers of 263... zeno and netero or zeno and silva the ones droping... still not confirm i think.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 15, 2007)

culbert said:


> nexgear got the partial spoilers of 263... zeno and netero or zeno and silva the ones droping... still not confirm i think.



oh i cant wait i hope its silva

i dont think zeno and silva will come without being paid
may be netero paid for them


----------



## culbert (Oct 15, 2007)

if only one them gonna come down i think silva may the one rather than zeno cuz remember killua will leave Gon after this battle with the ants... and the message of silva killuas gonna come back cuz hes my son,, really fit in in this one, just my guess. will finnaly see the battle of Gon vs Killua in the Future.. just my guess ^^.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 15, 2007)

yes if its really silva 
something will happen to killua


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYH At least its not jin but for some reason I still got faith in killua staying with gon even if Silva comes I just think he will prove him wrong although it might sound too cheezy

Thanks hgfdsahjkl for the instructions


----------



## culbert (Oct 15, 2007)

but its still not sure, maybe its the eldest brother of killua.. we dnt know anything about him untill now, maybe heres the right place to see what hes capable of.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 15, 2007)

culbert said:


> but its still not sure, maybe its the eldest brother of killua.. we dnt know anything about him untill now, maybe heres the right place to see what hes capable of.



You mean Illumi? Well thats a good guess since he must have found out that Killua has taken that pin out of his head so he has decided to go there and pull another trick on him.


----------



## culbert (Oct 15, 2007)

no i was talking about the eldest one, remember killua, illumi, karuto , the fat guy cant remember his name, and the the last one the eldest in the 5.


----------



## G3ntleF!st (Oct 15, 2007)

culbert said:


> no i was talking about the eldest one, remember killua, illumi, karuto , the fat guy cant remember his name, and the the last one the eldest in the 5.



His dad????


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 15, 2007)

culbert said:


> no i was talking about the eldest one, remember killua, illumi, karuto , the fat guy cant remember his name, and the the last one the eldest in the 5.



the eldest is illumi
alluka is  the Second youngest child


----------



## culbert (Oct 15, 2007)

oohh my bad. so its alluka i was talking about.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 15, 2007)

for some reason me too used to think he is the eldest
so i think it cant be alluka because he is young
but illumi will be awesome


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 15, 2007)

It'll be Illumi and Silva, with the Ryodan paying for the services.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 15, 2007)

does anyone have nexgears scan that they could post a dd link to?


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 15, 2007)

there's a link, but they ask to not post it outside, you can get it from their IRC site, though. just access the channel and type !hxh262


----------



## Noble Avenger (Oct 16, 2007)

Anybody know anything about a potential anime adaptation of the Chimera Arc and beyond? Like with Yu Yu Hakusho, I much prefer the anime to Togashi's manga, so I'm a bit curious.


----------



## Fail banned (Oct 16, 2007)

mybe the anime team is waiting for Togashi to finish the ant arc.


----------



## TurboCod (Oct 16, 2007)

I imagine the anime team would want the arc to at least be finished before they start animating, or at the very least want to make sure that the manga is continuing indefinetely. The anime finished in quite a good place so bringing it back only to stop half way though an arc would be rather strange.

I haven't looked at the chapters yet, but has the drawing quality improved from what it was like before the hiatus? I'm tempted to start reading the manga from where the anime finished off but if I know the quality is going to stay at what it was before I think I'll just leave it.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 16, 2007)

Chapter 263 spoiler
Thanks to Weird from next gear I guess this explains it all:


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 16, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Chapter 263 spoiler
> Thanks to Weird from next gear I guess this explains it all:



HOLY SHI-..!


Editould this be these two's last fight?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are some text I am not sure if it is legit (sounds pretty legit to me) Thanks to Battle Franky from apforums

Skimming through the spoiler:

Seems as though Pitou sensed something coming (or a disturbance) and moved out into the courtyard, so he could extend his En reach, as the King had ordered him to keep to the first floor.

He notices something powerful coming from the sky, though he didn't expect the emeny to come from that location. Yupi realizes that Pitou's En is gone from the palace floor, Pufu also notices that Pitou's En is extending to the sky.

Scene is the Mansion, Morau counts them down for 10, Gon's expression has become very serious, which Killua notices. Scene changes to a dragon in the sky, the Chairman & Zeno are sitting on the back, once the dragon makes contact with Pitou's En it splits to countless number of smaller dragons, which illuminates the sky over the palace & the two drop down.

Morau shouts [GO!]

Last panel is Gon burning with rage~!

FIN



> Editould this be these two's last fight?



doubt it we are just starting to see their real power I think Netero might die but Zeno wont get even a scratch LOL Just my opinion though

The way things are going it looks like this manga is coming back to life, I am starting to have more faith in Togashi


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2007)

Is that Killua's Grandad? Ooo.

Actually I'd expect maybe Netero to die and for Zeno to take Killua away. I hope this is an epic fight, we need one as good as Feiten and the Queen.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 16, 2007)

:





CrimemasterGogo said:


> Is that Killua's Grandad? Ooo.
> 
> Actually I'd expect maybe Netero to die and for Zeno to take Killua away. I hope this is an epic fight, we need one as good as Feiten and the Queen.



dude Feiten and the Queen will not come close to what is going to happen


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 16, 2007)

I really like what Netero's thinking. We all know that the King is still an "infant"; Netero's aware that the best way to defeat the King's vast power is to outsmart him. Choosing Zeno (who's also a wise old guy) as a backup is a GREAT choice. Remember that Zeno was able to keep Kuroro at bay with his dragon. He could act as either long range support for the King, or to keep the King on the defensive while Netero works up a special ability or something like that. I've always thought that Netero's a reinforcement type, so he might have an attack similar to Gon's Janken, which requires a some time. Either way, this chapter's gonna f-ing rule.


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 16, 2007)

BTW, here's another (thanks to kewl0210 from NG for them):

here is yondy xD


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> :
> 
> dude Feiten and the Queen will not come close to what is going to happen



I'd hope so too, the thing is im not sure if Togashi is capable of pulling off 4 fights at once. I mean the guy can just about manage one chapter, Im worried that either the art is going to hell or the fights will be downgraded because Togashi can't be bothered drawing.


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 16, 2007)

hey guys, do you think Zeno and Netero resemble Gon and Killua of old?


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 16, 2007)

Throatpoker said:


> hey guys, do you think Zeno and Netero resemble Gon and Killua of old?



That's the very same thought that came into my mind when I saw that picture..if they were friends a long time ago like Gon and Killua are now!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 16, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I'd hope so too, the thing is im not sure if Togashi is capable of pulling off 4 fights at once. I mean the guy can just about mangage one chapter, Im worried that either the art is going to hell or the fights will be downgraded because Togashi can't be bothered drawing.



that is togashi have faith as for the art you can worry


----------



## Danchou (Oct 16, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> That's the very same thought that came into my mind when I saw that picture..if they were friends a long time ago like Gon and Killua are now!


With the exception that Netero seems wiser, more serious and more levelheaded than Gon.

But I guess they could be old friends, or rather as Togashi put it 'old acquaintences'.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 16, 2007)

Throatpoker said:


> I've always thought that Netero's a reinforcement type, so he might have an attack similar to Gon's Janken, which requires a some time.


it will be more along the lines of ubogins big bang attack, i suspect.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 16, 2007)

Hunter X Hunter just owend the whole Shounen Anime this week.

Who the hell expeceted Killua's granddad to come up at a place like this. This sure makes Gon and Killua's sunderance inevitable.


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 17, 2007)

Even though I believe they've been buddies for awhile, I've heard that the age difference between those two is significant, so Zeno might even be a student of Netero (ala Biscuit).


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Hunter X Hunter just owend the whole Shounen *manga* this week.
> 
> Who the hell expeceted Killua's granddad to come up at a place like this. This sure makes Gon and Killua's sunderance inevitable.



Fixed.

And Killuas gonna leave with Zeno, mark my words.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 17, 2007)

i think killua will leave but not now
or may be something in there fight will happen who knows


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 17, 2007)

In my opinion when he took the pin out prevented him from leaving gon, but I think it would be good if something comes up & he has to go there to sort few things out, like something to do with the 2nd youngest brother which we havent seen yet! 
But not out of force or for sake of gon. To me that would be too cliche.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 17, 2007)

Killua needs his own goal in life. I'm hoping he found it after this arc, because altough it makes up for interesting story him being with Gon is shaping him up to become a sidekick.

At the moment, I doubt Zeno's presence in Peijing has any special purpose relating to Killua. But there might be an occassion in which Zeno talks to Killua and ends up persuading him to go home for the time being.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2007)

Kurapica yor sig is like fucking amazing, where did you find it?


----------



## Danchou (Oct 17, 2007)

I got it from some obscure Japanese fanart site back when was hxh was still on hiatus, so I unfortunately don't have the adress anymore.

This one was the best one out the lot. The others were way to over the top flashy. I've still got one other in that style on my pc. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



  If you like this one you can use it for yourself as a sig or whatever.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow I love the colours I wonder what they use to make it


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 18, 2007)

Kurapica said:


> I got it from some obscure Japanese fanart site back when was hxh was still on hiatus, so I unfortunately don't have the adress anymore.
> 
> This one was the best one out the lot. The others were way to over the top flashy. I've still got one other in that style on my pc.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks in advance .... onegai~ishimas


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2007)

these last two chapters were so awesome. i loved em, though im kinda sad by the progress, when's the attack coming T_T


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 18, 2007)

i wish kurapika shows up.


----------



## garouga (Oct 18, 2007)

Ciupy said:


> That's the very same thought that came into my mind when I saw that picture..if they were friends a long time ago like Gon and Killua are now!



I think Netero just hired him and had no relationship with him prior to this, although it could be both; for example, Netero paid/hired him, because Zeno probably doesn't do things for free even if it's for an old friend, being an assassin and all.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 18, 2007)

can someone explain to me exactly why it is that silva and zeno never killed kuroro???? that never made any senes to me. then all of a sudden illumi assassinated all of the godfathers wtf??? that didnt make any sense and i forgot to ask this earlier.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is more thanks to Weird again from nexgear



Oh well things are getting interesting now, looks like nef has found zeno and yupi knows too, this is gonna create a great chance for the other team to success in their attack and surprising the RGs since they are already preoccupied with zeno & netero


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL, I love the comparison in reactions between Zeno and Nef in the top left pic; while Nef straight out smiles, Zeno only smirks, lol, while Pufu on the other hand looks worried, or at least surprised. Thanks alot bro!


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 18, 2007)

Throatpoker said:


> LOL, I love the comparison in reactions between Zeno and Nef in the top left pic; while Nef* straight out smiles*, Zeno only smirks, lol, while Pufu on the other hand looks worried, or at least surprised. Thanks alot bro!



I know it got to me too but thats what I guess we should expect of him.  he is either looking forward to the challenge or is laughing at them for bursting out like that, but my money goes for the first one.


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> i wish kurapika shows up.



he won't, he's kinda useless against anyone powerful that's not a ryodan.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 18, 2007)

@ Normally Abnormal

The fight between the Zolydecks and Kuroro Lucifer is one of the best in the series not just for the battle, but also for its strategical undercurrents.

The Godfathers, after the death of the Injyuu hired Assasins to take care of the job. When the Ryodan found out about it, they did the same thing by hiring another Assasin to take out the Godfathers.

When Kuroro came up against the Zolydecks, he wanted to steal their abilities. He has to meet four conditions to steal someones ability. One of those conditions is that the technique would be useful only as long as the original user is alive. Hence Kuroro couldnt kill the two. This is precisely the reason why Zeno tells that he would win if they continued. He adds "If you were hell bent on killing me, then that would be a different story" to which Kuroro replies "Man! he saw through me" 

When Illumi finished his contract, he called up his parents ... anticipating that these three would be fighting ... The whole fight was just to test each others abilities. When Illumi killed the contracts, then the Zoledecks had no more reason to continue the fight. Zeno said he doesnt kill because he likes it. He kills only for the money.


----------



## Freija (Oct 18, 2007)

... you missed the part where Kuroro said "If it were just you and me(1on1) who would win" before Zeno replied "Me of course, but if you put your mind to it, that's another story" he never admitted that he would die.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 18, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> When Kuroro came up against the Zolydecks, he wanted to steal their abilities. He has to meet four conditions to steal someones ability. One of those conditions is that the technique would be useful only as long as the original user is alive. Hence Kuroro couldnt kill the two. This is precisely the reason why Zeno tells that he would win if they continued. He adds "If you were hell bent on killing me, then that would be a different story" to which Kuroro replies "Man! he saw through me"



Oh Thanks for the info, I was kinda confused in that part of story cause the anime dont explain much or maybe I dont remember well. 

God I should have really read the manga from the begining


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are a few more (thanks to Never from NG):


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 18, 2007)

Those 2 are badass, especially the panel with their eyes.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 18, 2007)

man. i'm sooo pumped for these upcoming chapters. i hope we get to see all of netero and zeno's fight with the king.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 18, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> @ Normally Abnormal
> 
> The fight between the Zolydecks and Kuroro Lucifer is one of the best in the series not just for the battle, but also for its strategical undercurrents.
> 
> ...



but why didnt zeno and silva know what illumi was going to do before they decided to fight kuroro???? it seems like right at the climax of their fight, they just abruptly stopped for no apparent reason whatsoever. i dunno it was just completely confusing for me, and i felt like it was too.... weird


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is one more:

the last one at the right



EDIT: I think this is wrong it looks like something from naruto to me


----------



## Majeh (Oct 18, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Here is one more:
> 
> the last one at the right
> 
> ...



that last 1 looks like the frog jiraiya summoned in chapter 375 spoilers i think =\

edit: actually that pic is in the naruto spoiler thread LMAO


----------



## Nakor (Oct 18, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> but why didnt zeno and silva know what illumi was going to do before they decided to fight kuroro???? it seems like right at the climax of their fight, they just abruptly stopped for no apparent reason whatsoever. i dunno it was just completely confusing for me, and i felt like it was too.... weird



i think they did know. but just in case illumi failed for whatever reason, they had to actually do the assignment. they probably knew that if silva's phone rang then that means that illumi completed his assignment. so once they heard it they stopped. that's how i looked at it.


----------



## Master Bait (Oct 18, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Here is one more:
> 
> the last one at the right
> 
> ...



lol... it's from naruto i'm sure.

if any of you guys have the dl link for this chapter (the HxH one), please post it here.... i'm counting on you guys!!!


hey, i just checked what kind of nen type i belong so i took the test

link: What Nen Type Would You Fall In?

and my hunch is correct, i do belong to this type...



HOUSHUTSU - You're a perfectionist. You don't waste your time over petty little things. It wouldn't be a surprise if you're a bit of a workaholic. Though level-headed most of the time, you can be a bit short-tempered when things don't go the way you want them to. You demand respect among your peers because you know you deserve it. 

it really suits my character.

yeah, i know i'm not cool as you guys...


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 18, 2007)

^aka you suck , cause you're Leorio. Nah I'm just playing with you.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 19, 2007)

Haohmaru said:


> ^aka you suck , cause you're Leorio. Nah I'm just playing with you.


lol nice one


i think zeno has the same type of personality as netero their blood boils when a much stronger opponent is against them. i wonder if it would be 2 on 1 against the king.

after this i hope killua goes home with zeno for another mini zoldick arc


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 19, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> lol nice one
> 
> 
> i think zeno has the same type of personality as netero their blood boils when a much stronger opponent is against them. i wonder if it would be 2 on 1 against the king.
> ...



zeno and netero are both going to die just so you know.... the king is invincible pretty much especially with that genius chick helping him like she probably would with her genius nen hatsu of expanding her mind to create new tactics for 3-d battle!


----------



## Master Bait (Oct 19, 2007)

Haohmaru said:


> ^aka you suck , cause you're Leorio. Nah I'm just playing with you.



yeah i even think i suck!!! and it hurts... 

also, when i took the YYH character test, i also got the result of Kuwabara!!!
not that i don't like Kuwabara... in fact, i love his character best compared to the other 3 main characters, but i just find his physical appearance... uhmmm.... you know.... lesser... you know what i mean. why do i always get the least handsome guy!!! 

on topic: well yeah, i also got a feeling that netero will die (though i'm not sure with zeno coz i want this guy to live), but we can't be too sure though... i mean, if he dies who will defeat the king??? i honestly don't see Gon defeating the king... do you? 

@TinapayBreadStyx:


> after this i hope killua goes home with zeno for another mini zoldick arc



yeah, i also hope that will happen since i think that it will be a great twist. if that will really occur then the inevitable Gon vs Killua fight will surely come and i love to see it (though it really makes me sad just thinking of it).


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2007)

Im so buying SJ tomorrow if only for this chapter.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 19, 2007)

Here is more from apforum Battle Franky:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Hey guys probably wont be around as much anymore got my family coming over today staying for 2 months.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 19, 2007)

Freija the villain said:


> ... you missed the part where Kuroro said "If it were just you and me(1on1) who would win" before Zeno replied "Me of course, but if you put your mind to it, that's another story" he never admitted that he would die.



yeah ... i guess he said something like that. If i remember right, the anime and manga had different wordings. But i think both agree on the fact that Kuroro couldnt defeat the two of them if he wanted to keep them alive.

@Abnormal

They must have arranged to have them call each other when one finishes the job. They must have had some kind of a race .... like lets see who manages to kill first. This explains why Illumi phoned Silva and but then asked if Kuroro was still live, because they would get nothing if both died. And that explains Zeno's answer when Kuroro asks him if he wanted to continue *after* the amount was transfered to Illumi's account. He said he did not kill for fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Here is more from apforum Battle Franky:
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



HxH>Family

Just don't forget us now.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 19, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Here is more from apforum Battle Franky:
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Show the family the wonders of Hunter X Hunter ...  

I tried that once. Got chased out of the house with a broom -__-;;; 

Just kidding  ... the folks will love it .... show them the awesomeness of the anime


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 19, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Show the family the wonders of Hunter X Hunter ...
> 
> I tried that once. Got chased out of the house with a broom -__-;;;
> 
> Just kidding  ... the folks will love it .... show them the awesomeness of the anime



LOL mine probably will do the same but I am gonna try my sister she is quite open to anything, she might like it

And I will try my best to be active & I miss here too


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 19, 2007)

Can anyone send me the link to the redrawn Chimera Ant Arc? I knew he made a volume for it but for some reason I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> LOL mine probably will do the same but I am gonna try my sister she is quite open to anything, she might like it
> 
> And I will try my best to be active & I miss here too



I got my Sis in to Naruto and Bleach but she refuses to admit in public that she likes anime. Eventhough she's only a noob, even she agrees Sub>dub


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 20, 2007)

cant wait for the next manga chapter to come out today.....also is it out yet?  am i late?...


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 20, 2007)

Latest chapter rocked, epic shit.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 20, 2007)

Just read it, it is indeed epic.


----------



## hussamb (Oct 20, 2007)

here is a ;imk for downloading, hopfully someone will upload it to send space coz i cant download it from RS

The Main Ingredient


----------



## pnoypridz (Oct 20, 2007)

wow that chapter was awesome cant wait for the next one

thnx god i didnt quit on HxH

i stop reading it for 2 years and when i heard its coming back again i re-read it. and thnx god i did cause the this arc is pure win


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2007)

that chapter was great. even though the only thing that happened was us finding out who netero's old friend was, the way he wrote the chapter made it sooo good.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 21, 2007)

nyahaha let the bodies roll hope thoose 2 geezer don't croak. an btw when did that dragonfly ant defect to the hunter's side it was killed wasn't it


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 21, 2007)

it looks like pitou took zeno super serious, thats a good sign, but i am confused about the hundreds of tiny dragons, where did netero and zeno go??? i cant wait for gon to whup on pitou for vengenace !!! for kaito !!!!!


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 21, 2007)

the chapter was pretty boring, completely useless shit which is known to all.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, because we all knew who the two men were in chapter 262

..

Not to mention that the dialogue gave some insight on (how Togashi percieves) the characters' thoughts.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 21, 2007)

Pretty much the best manga chapter of the week, which Im sure, will be topped by 264.

Lawl Maticha is just baiting.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Oct 21, 2007)

finally after so long the manga is continuing again. though it would seem that the 2 oldies (teach and kiluas gpopz) are only on the level of the royal guard. this should make for an interesting fight. i can see kilua and gon in the end saving them. also where are the ryodan. one of my favorite groups of all time, only bested by akatsuki as an organization. (2 best evil groups from any shonen). 

i think gon will be reaching new levels soon enough, same for kilua. but the only one im truly waiting for for so long just to see a glimpse of him or an actual fight is none other than gons dad. the only one true fans are still waiting for. but then again, the reason we don't see him is cause he would probably be strong enough to actually take on the royal guard and the king by himself, at the same time none the less.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> i can see kilua and gon in the end saving them. also where are the ryodan. one of my favorite groups of all time, only bested by akatsuki as an organization. (2 best evil groups from any shonen).



that will never happen. gon and killua will barely be able to beat pitou. the training that killua and gon went through when fighting shoot and knuckle was just for them to be able to go up against a royal guardsman, not necessarly to beat one of them. so as long as gon and killua can make sure pitou doesn't go help the king in his fight, then as far as netero is concerned they have completed their mission.

akatsuki was a major let down. the only two ryodan to have died, died in ways that worked and didn't diminish the ryodan's power in the least.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 21, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> but the only one im truly waiting for for so long just to see a glimpse of him or an actual fight is none other than gons dad. the only one true fans are still waiting for. but then again, the reason we don't see him is cause he would probably be strong enough to actually take on the royal guard and the king by himself, at the same time none the less.


 
the way i see it for now (also may be completely wrong) that we wont see him again. probably cause he's so damn strong that this arc's villians are too weak for him. so maybe author is gonna introduce new villians after chimera arc is done and give some air time for him (Gin i guess).


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Oct 21, 2007)

fireball said:


> that will never happen. gon and killua will barely be able to beat pitou. the training that killua and gon went through when fighting shoot and knuckle was just for them to be able to go up against a royal guardsman, not necessarly to beat one of them. so as long as gon and killua can make sure pitou doesn't go help the king in his fight, then as far as netero is concerned they have completed their mission.
> 
> akatsuki was a major let down. the only two ryodan to have died, died in ways that worked and didn't diminish the ryodan's power in the least.


 
I agree to an extent. But what about the chameleon's two powers? The one that makes him invisible and the other that ables him to hide other presence all together? Who would that be used for? How effective would be? Questions no doubt that Togashi would wonderefully answer.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 21, 2007)

Blood Dawn said:


> I agree to an extent. But what about the chameleon's two powers? The one that makes him invisible and the other that ables him to hide other presence all together? Who would that be used for? How effective would be? Questions no doubt that Togashi would wonderefully answer.



knuckle is supposed to use it. i guess they will try to use in on one of the royal guardsman. if knuckle can land a clean hit then i'd say it would be pretty usefull, even if it doesn't kill him it will mess him up. that is the teams top priority, to take out or stop them from helping the king so netero and zeno can fight him.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> the chapter was pretty boring, completely useless shit which is known to all.



The dragon itself made this chapter epic.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2007)

Easily the best chapter this week, not a lot of action but great surprise and nice tension building.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 22, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> powstrzymać



Thanks for the link, just finished reading it, God although the pace is slow but its getting better and better every week. Just cant wait to see how Zeno and netero react to nef(pitu) & yupi. and how the RGs react to gon's team turning up I guess the first enemy they will deal with is the other RG dont know his name but he is quite big. 

I want mooooooooore


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 22, 2007)

ahhh just read the new manga chapter shit left me disappointed but atleast we get to see killua's grandpa fight...he's strong as hell also....


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 22, 2007)

DethStryque said:


> ahhh just read the new manga chapter shit left me disappointed but atleast we get to see killua's grandpa fight...he's strong as hell also....



Your sig is too big for the size your allowed.


----------



## Brooke (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome I liked the chapter alot just the way he did it was suspenseful.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 22, 2007)

this was an awesome prelude to what will be a great fight. 
Zeno's appearance owned all other shounen mangas this week .... even Jirayia's true form ..... 

The battles are gonna be epic now ..... It will be intresting how the Royal guard react to the intruders coming at them when all their attentions are fixed on the two granddads ..... 
Would they get seperated like what happened in the Genyei Ryodan arc (ref to the bomber trio) ?? I dont think so .... the Royal guards are singular in their zeal to protect the King. 
It will be intresting to see how the intruders can isolate the guard ....


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey guys, considering that most if not all of the chapters that are going to be released in the 10-week period before the next break have already been done. I suggest a raiding party to SJ HQ to retrieve those m'f-ing chaps!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 22, 2007)

As I guessed before there is a good chance that Togashi is not gonna show us any fights during these 10 chaps LOL


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 22, 2007)

I am so upset about the whole only 10 chapters before anoteher break I'm really trying hard to not think about it. I wonder how long the next hiatus will be?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 22, 2007)

thats somethin i will worry after Togashi stops releasing the chapters.
There is no way in hell he will finish Chimera Ants arc before he takes his hiatus .... thats sad.
I will have no choice to read the manga from the first .....


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 22, 2007)

wattt?? another break? but it just started:S


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 22, 2007)

another break before the real fights begin will be soooo annoying!!! getting tired of the other shonen and without zetman or berserker chapters coming out soon....ARRRRRRRRRG!!!!!!!! the only thing that keeps me going is one piece and eyeshield....


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 22, 2007)

i think he will release enough chapters for the next volume 25 which is 10 chapters
and then take a break until before the release of volume 26 when he comes back and release enough chapters and take a break and so on


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 23, 2007)

spoiler from Battle Franky from arlong park:



> の命に背きプフが3階玉座の間へ
> 
> プフ「王ぉーーーexcl.gif」
> 
> ...


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is more spoilers thanks to Battle Franky apforum :

Link removed
Link removed

Not sure about the second one though


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 23, 2007)

the second one reminds me of the few chapters back before the hiatus


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 23, 2007)

the second one looks like it's purposely drawn that way for comedic effect, the first one looks real, thank!


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 24, 2007)

Here are more all again Thanks to Battle Franky From apforums:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

By the way sorry for not getting the images, server was down :S but I sorted it out now and all links should work


----------



## Master Bait (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks HxH85... you're the best!!! <3

EDIT: sucks, i can't rep you... i still need to spread my rep. darnation!!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 24, 2007)

hmm it looks like zeno is saying netero > him?


----------



## Master Bait (Oct 24, 2007)

blendy of Apforums translation of the this pic (Link removed:



> *
> According to that second pic, Netero is the same age as that shriveled old Zaoldyeck guy (Maha, right?), who appears to be Zeno's grandfather. (The bracket indicates that Netero is waaaaay older than Zeno, Sillva, and Killua.) Assuming that Zeno is talking there, he says this about Netero (roughly):
> 
> "You know, that old man was old even when I was still suckling. He's the only man who's fought my grandfather and survived."
> ...


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 24, 2007)

Peace said:


> thanks HxH85... you're the best!!! <3
> 
> EDIT: sucks, i can't rep you... i still need to spread my rep. darnation!!!



Its all thanks to Battle Franky to be fair  cause I hadnt have a chance to look in japanese forums myself 

Thanks for the thought though 

EDIT: Thanks for translation too


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 24, 2007)

finally fight starts, i guess it's gonna be interesting.


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 24, 2007)

Netero and Nef both look absolutely insane, they're both WAY into it. Also, is that Gon's Janken?


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 24, 2007)

Translation from Kilm from nexgear:

First pic... "...but" is all i can make out. That bottom right next is illegible.

2nd pic. Netero - "That's a bad move, ant."

3rd pic. SFX

I'll try to do some spoiler translation...

Zeno: Dragon Star Group "Dragon Dive"

The dragons from the sky unwelcomely fall upon the ants

In order to fully prepare for the battle against these enemies, Pitou cancels his "en"

Pitou - "These people are!?!"

(Meh.. hard to translate... something like The group of dragons to hide the two ends)

(I'm going to skip this part...something about sharpening Pitou's 6 senses against the 2 invaders)

Pitou: Those two are much more dangerous than those numerous dragons.

Netero falls upright from the dragon.

um... more to come later i guess...

EDIT: More translation:

It only takes .1 seconds for Pitou to charge at Netero at full strength.

But in that small opening, (Pitou's certainty was heard) (Kinda like Netero knew that Pitou had 1 thing on his mind and that was to attack Netero, so he got careless)

Netero: That was a bad move, ant.

Then Zeno scene talking with Netero... I don't want to translate this.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 24, 2007)

woohoo the zoldicks and netero have very long life. netero an pitou expression is way too awesome to the point of it being creepy


----------



## Nakor (Oct 24, 2007)

damn. netero is sooo old

wonder how long nen users can truly live.


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 24, 2007)

what was the plan for gon and killua anyways

iirc gon is with the invisible guy, and is presumably gonna suckerpunch the king?

whats killua gonna do? is the godspeed thing going to make him actually strong enough to last more than a couple seconds against things as strong as netero?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 24, 2007)

ansoncarter said:


> what was the plan for gon and killua anyways
> 
> iirc gon is with the invisible guy, and is presumably gonna suckerpunch the king?
> 
> whats killua gonna do? is the godspeed thing going to make him actually strong enough to last more than a couple seconds against things as strong as netero?



gon isn't with him. knuckle is. remember gon was talking to him and trying to convince him that knuckle was trustworthy and a good person? 

gon and killua are supposed to fight pitou. to get revenge and to bring back kaito.


----------



## Kuroro (Oct 24, 2007)

WTF?!  How old is Netero?!  Is this guy nearly two-hundred years old or something?!


----------



## Shade (Oct 24, 2007)

Why is the arc after GI drawn so HORRIBLY? >__<

It's hard to stand it.


----------



## perroloco (Oct 24, 2007)

Don´t worry the art was crappy for weekly releases but is well drawn on Tankoubon releases.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 25, 2007)

Togashi got really lazy after the GI arc ... a couple of chapters are crap ..... but the artwork gets better afterwards .... 

And Yeah Netero is really old. It was told that he was about a150 years old right. 

This chapter looks badass ...... But yeah .... no more breaks pleaaaaase. This really sucks .... he should have atleast finished the arc before taking the break


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey guys more translations from Jozen apforums:


ゼノ(龍星群(ドラゴンダイブ))
Zeno's technique is called Dragon Starcluster (Dragondive)

煽り「満天の龍が地上の蟻に襲いかかる!!」
the dragons are assaulting the ants on the ground

結果 敵を視認できたことと臨戦態勢によって
〝円〟を解いたことが裏目に出る
Pitou's decision, to untie "En" after she catches sight of the enemy thus preparing for battle, backfires.

ピトー(奴等は!?)
Pitou (Where are those guys?)

完全に気配を絶ち光り輝く群龍の後尾に身を隠す2人を見失う
She loses track of them because they hide themselves on the dragons back.the dragons tail completely erases their presence.

　━━が
　王への脅威を眼の前にし
　極限まで研ぎ澄まされたピトーの六感は
　容易に自身を侵入者のもとに運んだ
....but
as she notices an apparent threat to the king being right in front
all her senses are sharpened to their limits. With ease she appears
right under the intruders.

ピトー(降り注ぐ無数の龍よりも危険なのはあの人間!!!)
Pitou (these 2 humans are more dangerous than these descending dragons!

　降りてくるネテロに一直線にむかうピトー
Netero gets off the dragon and heads straight for Pitou

ピトー(黒子無想(テレプシコーラ))
Pitou's technique?! (neither kanji nor katakana make much sense)
黒子- term used in Kabuki theatre, a stage assistant ( someone who pulls the
strings)
無想 - to empty ones mind (buddhist term)

ピトーが全力で戦うときに発現させる念能力
能力発動から攻撃までに要する時間は0.1秒を切る　
Pitou, when unleashing her full power, reveals her ability.
The time required between activating the ability and attack is less than 0.1 sec

ネテロ「ほっほ」
Netero (Ho ho)

しかしピトーはその狭間確かに聴いた
(don't really get the 狭間 -hazama- here, means interval or loophole)

ネテロ「受け攻めいくつか予想しとったが
　　　　そりゃ悪手だろ 蟻んコ」
Netero ( So you were prepared to take a few hits. That was a bad choice
little ant!)

---a bit confusing here: he could also say : I was prepared to take a few hits... guess I'm missing sth. here.---

たネテロとピトーの場面に戻る

　ネテロの一連の動作はこの上なく流麗
　且つ緩やかに行われた様ピトーは感じたが
　否
　ピトーの念能力発動から攻撃までの刹那に
　全てが為されたことに疑いの余地はなく
　それはピトーが己の体感時間を限りなく圧縮し
　自らの時を止めるに等しい状態に置くことでしか
　ネテロの動きを目で捉えることが出来なかったことに起因する

---well this is a more detailed explanation of what happens before Pitou
is blown away, but I don't really get all of it sry---

つまり真相は
in short what's really happening is...

ネテロが下から手を緩やかに振り上げる
Netero gently raises his hand from below

すると落下中のネテロの下5m辺りから巨大な衝撃波が発生
thereupon a huge shockwave bursts out below the falling Netero.

ピトー(!? 落下方向の先
　　　　あり得ない場所から攻撃が…一体!?)
Pitou (What the...? Attacking from below his falling direction? Impossible!!)

衝撃波に押され遠くへ飛ばされるピトー
Pitou is caught in the shockwave and blown far away

ネテロ「そのまま彼方へ消えてくれると有難い」
Netero ( Glad you chose to leave over there)

ピトー「……」
Pitou (...)

城上方に気を取られてるユピーの隙を突いてゴン達出現
While Yupi is distracted with the fight happening in the sky Gon and the others appear and strike into that gap.　
....
End


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 25, 2007)

holy shit thx dude, this chap owns, cant wait til next too, when we see the others encounter more ants and fuck shit up. also looks like pitou wont really fight netero, since now pitou has gottan blown somewhere kinda far away, so gon & killua can get their VENGEANCE


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 25, 2007)

Hunter X Hunter is teh SHIT ........ 

Cant wait to see Gon and Killua in action. Killua apparently has a new technique up his sleeve.


----------



## Shade (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, guys, could you tell me where I could find the improved art chapters?


----------



## MUSOLINI (Oct 25, 2007)

is the chapter out already? its a good thing we got another worthy shonen cause just bleach, naruto and fairytail not enough. besides i hate OP compared to fairytale, which is actually quite good. personally none of them can touch HXH, cept naruto. but then again, its pretty much a carbon copy.


----------



## Shade (Oct 25, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> is the chapter out already? its a good thing we got another worthy shonen cause just bleach, naruto and fairytail not enough. besides i hate OP compared to fairytale, which is actually quite good. personally none of them can touch HXH, cept naruto. but then again, its pretty much a carbon copy.



Surprised to see Naruto being put over One Piece.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 25, 2007)

the only thing that keeps me going is one piece, eyeshield 21, naruto...literally in that order.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 25, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> is the chapter out already? its a good thing we got another worthy shonen cause just bleach, naruto and fairytail not enough. besides i hate OP compared to fairytale, which is actually quite good. personally none of them can touch HXH, cept naruto. but then again, its pretty much a carbon copy.



naruto :S


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 25, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> naruto :S


What about it?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 25, 2007)

naruto has some elements from HxH
but its a completely different story


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 26, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> What about it?



i'm not the type to pick on sum1 taste or preference but i just don't see how naruto could compare to hxh 

well to each his own poison or so they say


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, Naruto is basically a rip off of Hunter X Hunter. Look at the Nen System and compare it to the Chakra affinities .... that is the difference between these two.

OP is compleltely different from Naruto ... how can one compare the two. One is about having adventures and the other is about completing the missions. OP's plot is on another scale altogether.

But this is a HXH thread so enough with the trashing  ... yeah this weeks HXH is gonna own everything else IMO.


----------



## Yunus (Oct 26, 2007)

Im sorry im not trying to spam but what is Hunter x Hunter?

Anyways if someone know's PM me.

Is it a rip off naruto?

~Yunus


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 26, 2007)

Yunus said:


> Im sorry im not trying to spam but what is Hunter x Hunter?
> 
> Anyways if someone know's PM me.
> 
> ...



Something tells me that this is some attempt at baiting.


----------



## Master Bait (Oct 26, 2007)

Yunus said:


> Im sorry im not trying to spam but what is Hunter x Hunter?
> 
> Anyways if someone know's PM me.
> 
> ...



comparing the two is pointless and can resort to flaming if a simple mistake is made so the best advice that i could give is to check it out yourself.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 26, 2007)

Yunus said:


> Im sorry im not trying to spam but what is Hunter x Hunter?
> 
> Anyways if someone know's PM me.
> 
> ...



nah naruto is a rip off of hunter x hunter. I never realized it but if you think about it the stories are very very similar.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 26, 2007)

Yunus said:


> Im sorry im not trying to spam but what is Hunter x Hunter?
> 
> Anyways if someone know's PM me.
> 
> ...



read it ur self then decide if its ur type of thing. a couple of min wouldn't kill u to find over the net


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is another version of translation thanks to levele from nexgear probably not much differnet from before but worth reading :

Here is my translation of the 'Zeno interview'.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
(First part, probably describing how Pitou overheard Kaichou's comments, although they were never actually spoken, and within a fraction of a tenth of a second)

Zeno: Indeed, it does exist.
Impossible, you say?
Nay, it is possible.

It is similar to the phenomenon of seeing a 'flash' before the moment you die, in which time slows down you look back on your life.

In fact it is probably more that just that, since you are able to hear what your enemy is thinking, rather than your own thoughts.

In this way, you can hear thoughts that only the person himself could ever know.

In a certain martial art, it is referred to as ' ShinsekiKenChou'.
The moment when two fighters of true undeniable strength clash together, they feel a change in time.


(Second part, asking about the secret of Kaichou's strength)

Zeno: The truth to the old man's power?

Well, there are several reasons, but first, his nen is terribly 'quiet'.
No one on earth can predict his next attack from the flow of his nen.

He hasn't lived so long for no reason.
His mind has transcended that of humans and is probably closer to that of plants or trees.

Anyway, hes been an old man, ever since I was still a baby.
He's the only one to have ever fought my grandfather and survived.

It's true, we are old friends. Our relationship is similar to that of Yin and Yang.

(Here, supposedly the interviewer asks if Zeno and the Kaichou are of equal power)

Idiot! Ofcourse not! He's always been making me cry! (*sounds silly but this is literally what it translates to)

Huh? Oh yeah, the secret of his strength..

Hmm, I guess, if we're talking of pure fighting ability..

'HyakushikiKannOn' (Have absolutely no idea what this means. Possibly a technique name?)
This the most dangerous..


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 26, 2007)

mangaka is hyping up netero so much (well he does deserve it ) i hope this show of force won't be a prelude for his death


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 26, 2007)

Hunter x Hunter is the best.... i re-watch the anime all the time.... and i also cant wait to see what happens next on the manga saturday


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> mangaka is hyping up netero so much (well he does deserve it ) i hope this show of force won't be a prelude for his death



Well he his one of the top Nen users.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 26, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Well he his one of the top Nen users.



and jin gin ging whatever hsi name is a top 5 acording to netero wonder if he will make gon fight him .


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 26, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Well he his one of the top Nen users.



i just don't want to see this geezer gone


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 27, 2007)

is that in english?


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 27, 2007)

the art this time is wicked


----------



## TEK (Oct 27, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could explain to me something. In chapter 263, both on page 6 and on the last page, they show Furatta, the dragonfly ant, teaming up with Gon's group. I remember Novu said he'd stop the dragonflies and destroy it but Leol commented on how Furatta was still alive, although we haven't seem him since. Then suddenly we see him on Gon's side, and the octopus that is supposed to be looking for Palm disappears. I was wondering if anyone can explain to me what happened because I'm a bit confused on that.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 27, 2007)

Ikaragu (the octopus) is using Furatta as a host to make the infiltration and search for Palm easier.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, the art is awesome for this chapter cover. And I really hope that the president doesnt die. He is too much win to be dying of so early.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2007)

He's way too old to not die, especially since the king is so tough. I would be surprised if Netero even lasts the fight.


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 27, 2007)

^ he'll diffenently last the fight -_- i cant see the old man loseing would probably disappoint the hype that was put on him...anywayz is the scan out yet?...


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 27, 2007)

i bet gon will kill the king.

The king will be like somethign somethign pathetic and hell just be like IM NOT PATHETIC. The king goes ok il give you one free hit.

And gon hits him soo hard he dies.


----------



## Gene (Oct 27, 2007)

berwyn posted one here.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 27, 2007)

Pittou got owned by Netero just like that.

I thought Pittou was above Netero though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 27, 2007)

Gene said:


> berwyn posted one here.



oh thanks


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 27, 2007)

ahhhh just read the chapter o_O it was meh alright at best....alot of explanation i wish it was longer though shit just didnt satisfy me....Lol im reading a whole nother manga just to get my fill....


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Pittou got owned by Netero just like that.
> 
> I thought Pittou was above Netero though.





Surprise attack =/= Owned, wasn't expecting the direction of the blast, Pitou didn't look like he took damage he was just moved out of the way so the Chairman can go for the King



EDIT: wow the entire chapter took place in under a second


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 27, 2007)

Where was Zeno at? He's already inside?


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 27, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Where was Zeno at? He's already inside?


He's in your castle, killing your king.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 28, 2007)

Epic chapter as always, it owned the Big 3's chapters of this week by far, except One Piece, though it's still better.
The old men were badass.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah that zeno conversation did not make any sense who was he even talking to? lol but the netero pwnage was unrivalled. cant wait to see what the rest of the invaders can do inside the castle as they split up


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 28, 2007)

i guess that was done just to explain a couple of things about the chairman. pls survive netero


----------



## Steelwheel45 (Oct 28, 2007)

I just read the most recent chapter...it's really really good in my opinion...also the fact that the chapter occurs within a single second makes it even better...the mangaka for H x H is truly top notch...i hope he continues to make more chapters!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah ... *Togashi* is really badass. He should be giving lessons to Kubo on how to make badass chapters which depict events that take place in the fraction of a second.

No, Pitou did not go away. He gets blasted .. and thrown off the place. It is something like what Vegeta got when Goku hits him with his Kaioken technique(times four) when they first fight ..... Vegeta gets blasted off with that spirit ball. And it takes him sometime to actually get away from its path. Sorry for such an old reference but this fits best ...... 


It took me a lot of time to actually understand what actually happened in the chapter. Zeno's was probably talking to someone else about president Netero ... it was kinda like a flashback. I thought that it was Silva at the other end of the conversation ... and Zeno was probably telling Silva the reasons for him accepting to work with Netero. It was something that was a part of their conversation. It made sense to me that way.


----------



## culbert (Oct 28, 2007)

What do u think guyz of The Hyakushiki Kanon the teq of Netero=100 stlye= 100 type ok skills?   like kaito's nen the clown?


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 28, 2007)

i think he just used it on pitou


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 28, 2007)

Hisoka would've blocked Netero with his ass.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 28, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Hisoka would've blocked Netero with his ass.



lol but first hisoka would get an errection


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 28, 2007)

Hisoka should of been there fighting when them cold of been of some use...v_V i think im going to rewatch hunter x hunter damn im so bored


----------



## Nakor (Oct 29, 2007)

great chapter. 

netero is sure being hyped up. 

these fights willl all be epic.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 29, 2007)

if you think about it hisoka is really overhyped. i mean his hatsus arent even that great. deceitful texture? thats only semi powerful in a combat situation.... and bungee gum? i mean i guess that one is more useful but not really "dangerous" or "overwhelming" like many other people's hatsus are. i doubt hisoka could survive against silva, zeno, netero, or kururo. not to bring up the king or guards either. hisoka = good but not great


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 29, 2007)

great chapter, but this narration really piss me off. i'd rather prefer to talking of characters.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2007)

hisoka is the strongest


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 29, 2007)

Hisoka is not the strongest IMO .... these fighters would not have problems handling hisoka .... he is more of a tactical fighter ..... and i am not sure if he has a powerful technique to take out those who have great defensive (reinforcement) techniques ..... 

I mean, I dont think Hisoka could have won against Ubo ... None of Hisoka's punches would have effected UBO ....


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 29, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Hisoka is not the strongest IMO .... these fighters would not have problems handling hisoka .... he is more of a tactical fighter ..... and i am not sure if he has a powerful technique to take out those who have great defensive (reinforcement) techniques .....
> 
> I mean, I dont think Hisoka could have won against Ubo ... None of Hisoka's punches would have effected UBO ....


 
but he is strong enough to have confidence in himself that he wants to fight spider leader (danchou i guess). that's pretty strong enough.


----------



## Danchou (Oct 29, 2007)

Lol, Hisoka had the confidence that he could beat Netero. He even challenged him during the hunter exam.


----------



## Lusankya (Oct 29, 2007)

Kurapica said:


> Lol, Hisoka had the confidence that he could beat Netero. He even challenged him during the hunter exam.



Lol alrite.


----------



## shadowfoxtail (Oct 29, 2007)

its the way you use your hatsus not how uber hax it is.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 29, 2007)

its like morau said a battle between nen one can never be sure with the out come. in hxh a good technique has a chance of defeating a much more powerful nen user.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2007)

*Fly*


265 spoilers + 1 image are out


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 29, 2007)

wakokoko pitou actually took damage and has to use nurse i'm lovin the geezer more and more he actually effective

netero looks great


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> wakokoko pitou actually took damage and has to use nurse i'm lovin the geezer more and more he actually effective
> 
> netero looks great



For an old and very ugly man. And Netero should should keep his power for the King.

The chapter was okay, but the last panel was by far the most interesting. Let the massacre begin


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 29, 2007)

it looks like netero's been wandering around and challenging dojo when he was young


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 29, 2007)

Badass Netero


----------



## Parallax (Oct 29, 2007)

New spoilers so soon?  Today is a good day indeed.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 29, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> but he is strong enough to have confidence in himself that he wants to fight spider leader (danchou i guess). that's pretty strong enough.



yeah i was going to say that
the man challenges every strong person he meets


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 29, 2007)

Kurapica said:


> Lol, Hisoka had the confidence that he could beat Netero. He even challenged him during the hunter exam.



if i recall correctly, so did KILLUA! this is PRE-nen killua. in other words that means nothing


----------



## Nakor (Oct 30, 2007)

i think hisoka is actually pretty strong. 
mostly because how his hatsus are very versatile and he is very smart and knows how to use them wisely. 
he isn't going to try to use his strength against ubo if he fought him. that would be dumb. by saying that ubo would beat him because he is stronger than hisoka, then you are also saying kuroro would lose to ubo cause kuroro's reinforment is lower than ubos.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree that Hisoka is pretty strong. His fighting technique is versatile ... but my point if he has the power to beat the strongest Reinforcement ?? I just pointed out that his power may not be sufficient to take out Ubo. When Ubo was caught by Kurapica, his boss tried to torture him with that knife that melted concrete  ....
He couldnt even scratch Ubo with it .... 

He is confident enough to challenge Kuroro ... I think Hisoka is someone who likes to outwit his opponent in a battle ... he did not challenge Ubo ... even though he is reinforcement and has an opposite personality to his own there should be an explanation for this.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 30, 2007)

Some translation from Nyampoo from nexgear:

Brief translation on the Pitou vs Netero part.

ピトーが吹き飛ばされている最中
While Pitou is being blown away

ピトー（このままだと相当遠くまで吹き飛ばされる）
Pitou (This way, I'm being blown so far away)

ピトー「プフ!!」
Pitou "Pufu!!"

プフ「王ォーーォーーーーッ！」
Pufu "Your Majestyyy!"

ピトー（聞こえてない…王の事で頭が一杯か━━━…）
Pitou (He's not hearing me. He is occupied with the king"

玩具修理者（ドクターブライス）
Pitou's ability: Toy Repairer (Doctor Bryce)

〝玩具修理者〟は発動させた場所から移動が出来ず
術者のピトーも能力と尾でつながっているため
行動半径が20mほどに限られる
本来治療以外には全く使い道のない能力である

"Toy Repairer" can't move from its initial place,
and the user, Pitou, connected to the ability with his own tail,
can only move within about 20 meters.
This ability is essentially useless except for healing something.

ピトー｢ニﾞニﾞニﾞ…｣
Pitou "Ngi Ngi Ngi..."

その制約がピトー離脱の窮地を救った
That restriction saved him from his departure

ピトー（止まった……!!）
Pitou "It stopped...!!"

ピトー（早く!!）
Pitou (Hurry!!)

ピトーの主観では気の遠くなる程長い
ただ落下するだけの最中
龍の雨が宮殿を貫いた

While Pitou is falling down for such a desperately long time,
a rain of dragon has crashed into the palace

ピトー（王……！）
Pitou (Your Majesty!)

and some more from sylva zoldick also from nexgear:

怪物が　...


誕生した

kaibutsuga


tanjou shita


怪物が　誕生した

A monster is born


( I think it is about Netero and power )

Monster
Born ...　（ in past )
Firth image comment of the left



The case to the left of "young" netero

Fourth image


60年以上昔のことである

＝ 60 nen ijou mukashi no koto de aru

somthing or event more old than 60 years ...


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 30, 2007)

wow nice so its called toy repairer


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 30, 2007)

Doubt it is legit but looks like 266 spoiler:

No.266◆突入6

龍星群が降り注ぐ。
下級兵なみの素早さのメレオロンに突き刺さり死亡。
ナックルがユピーに気づかれ瞬殺される。
イカルゴも避けらず死亡。
戦闘能力の低いシドレに変装したパームにも突き刺さり死亡。
ビゼフも死亡。ウェルフィンの雑魚部下２人も死亡。

当然コムギも死亡。

怒りと共に現れた金色に輝く王が・・・。


and here is more that i am not sure about:

HUNTER×HUNTER
No.266◆突入6

己の存在意義に疑問を感じた王は
焦燥感故に人間であるコムギにその答えを求めようとした
それと同時に
コムギをもっと見ていたいとも思っている自分に気付いてもいた
王（あの女が余の存在意義を満たしてくれる……これは予感などではない）
確　信　だ　！！（二階、コムギの部屋の扉を空ける王）
王「な……！」
王が目にしたのは自慰に耽るコムギの姿
生物の本能むき出しのその姿に王の中で何かが疼く
コムギ「そ、そのお声はっ！　そ、総帥様っ！？」
コムギは仰天し身を縮める
王「……コムギ」
コムギ「は、はいいっ！！」
王「お主の体……余にもっとよく見せてくれ」
コムギ「！！　そ、そのようなことはあああ！？」
王「ここだ……この部分……余のものとよく似ている」
コムギの股を拡げ覗き見た王は確信する
王「余は……余は、女だったのか……？　王などではなく……」
その瞬間であった
龍星群が天より降り注ぐ
王の動揺は余念を妨げ自身の判断を遅らせた
コムギ「ふぐっ！！」
仰向けになっていたコムギの体を小龍が貫く
目を見開く王

ユピーがシュートに直進しようとしたその初動と
ナックルがユピーに足をかけたのはほぼ同時
結果ユピーは前に傾く
突然の出来事にユピーの思考に一瞬の断絶が生じる
そこへシュートの渾身の一撃が炸裂
しかしこれが還ってユピーの思考を復活させる
肩の腕にシュートの念手が吹き飛ばされる
その直後
「ウオオオオオオオオオオオ！！」
ビ　リ　ビ　リ　ビ　リ
宮殿全体に振動が走る
プフ「王！？」

煽り「王は〝王女〟!?　衝撃の展開!!!」


キルア「　じいちゃん・・・やりすぎだって・・・（滝汗）　」

煽り「金色の戦士！！スーパーキメラアント誕生！！」


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 30, 2007)

toy repairer is a great name for such a badass ability to repair things 

cant wait for the scans now ....


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 30, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> He is confident enough to challenge Kuroro ... I think Hisoka is someone who likes to outwit his opponent in a battle ... he did not challenge Ubo ... even though he is reinforcement and has an opposite personality to his own there should be an explanation for this.



Because ubo is not the strongest spider. His goal is to fight Kuroru because he is the strongest. Challenging ubou would make it harder to fight the boss later especialy since he was a member... And members cant fight with each other.

The guy who tried to cut him wasnt as strong as hisoka neither was his nen so his blade wouldnt do much to go past ubou's nen.

I dont understand w3hy hisoka wouldant be curious to fight the king though. I mean if he knew about him thats a true test of power rightt here.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 30, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Because ubo is not the strongest spider. His goal is to fight Kuroru because he is the strongest. Challenging ubou would make it harder to fight the boss later especialy since he was a member... And members cant fight with each other.
> 
> The guy who tried to cut him wasnt as strong as hisoka neither was his nen so his blade wouldnt do much to go past ubou's nen.
> 
> I dont understand w3hy hisoka wouldant be curious to fight the king though. I mean if he knew about him thats a true test of power rightt here.



if hisoka wasnt with Kuroru  and he knows about the king i am sure he will go to fight him


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 31, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Because ubo is not the strongest spider. His goal is to fight Kuroru because he is the strongest. Challenging ubou would make it harder to fight the boss later especialy since he was a member... And members cant fight with each other.
> 
> The guy who tried to cut him wasnt as strong as hisoka neither was his nen so his blade wouldnt do much to go past ubou's nen.
> 
> I dont understand w3hy hisoka wouldant be curious to fight the king though. I mean if he knew about him thats a true test of power rightt here.



Yeah ..... the members shouldnt fight each other. But fighting Ubo would cause Kuroro, the strongest spider to figth him .... to remove him from the group. When did Hisoka start caring about the Spider's rules ?? If he wanted a figth with kuroro, attacking/provoking someone like Ubo would have been the best option.

And yeah, Kurapica's superior was no match to Hisoka in terms of Nen ... but remember the Ubo whom he tortured was under Hatsu(since he was captured via Chain Jail) .... and he was desperately trying to sink that blade where he was already wounded by one of the Injyuu ..... 

I agree that Hisoka would definitely would want to fight against the king, had he been around. But, he must be too excited preparing for Kuroro to actually worry about whats happening in the outside world


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 31, 2007)

Spoiler pic from Battle Franky on apforums:

Lame Superhero of the Week: The Gay Ghost


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 31, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Yeah ..... the members shouldnt fight each other. But fighting Ubo would cause Kuroro, the strongest spider to figth him .... to remove him from the group. When did Hisoka start caring about the Spider's rules ?? If he wanted a figth with kuroro, attacking/provoking someone like Ubo would have been the best option.
> 
> And yeah, Kurapica's superior was no match to Hisoka in terms of Nen ... but remember the Ubo whom he tortured was under Hatsu(since he was captured via Chain Jail) .... and he was desperately trying to sink that blade where he was already wounded by one of the Injyuu .....
> 
> I agree that Hisoka would definitely would want to fight against the king, had he been around. But, he must be too excited preparing for Kuroro to actually worry about whats happening in the outside world



Its not really about caring about the spider rules. But he wants a 1 on 1 fight. IF he fought with ubou it wouldnt really be 1 on 1 at all.  Hisoka likes to fight in a weird way. Hes a sick char.  Maybee he doesnt want to fight ubou because he was to weak for him. I mean hisoka didnt seem to find any of the other spiders worthy enough to fight. 

Im sure hed probably wreck them all. I think even vs Ubou his skills would be enough to defeat him.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 31, 2007)

if hisoka pick a fight with one of the members of spider he would lose all the chance he has to fight kuroro since every member of spider would turn on him. and lucifer's guard arround him would tighten. kuroro was discretely maneuvering himself to a point where he can get lucifer alone since the only reason they haven't fought is someone is always with kuroro all the time.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Its not really about caring about the spider rules. But he wants a 1 on 1 fight. IF he fought with ubou it wouldnt really be 1 on 1 at all.  Hisoka likes to fight in a weird way. Hes a sick char.  Maybee he doesnt want to fight ubou because he was to weak for him. I mean hisoka didnt seem to find any of the other spiders worthy enough to fight.
> 
> Im sure hed probably wreck them all. I think even vs Ubou his skills would be enough to defeat him.



Well Hisoka only wants to fight the best so preferring Kuroro over the rest of the spiders makes sense. Tho I don't think Hisoka can defeat him.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Oct 31, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Its not really about caring about the spider rules. But he wants a 1 on 1 fight. IF he fought with ubou it wouldnt really be 1 on 1 at all.  Hisoka likes to fight in a weird way. Hes a sick char.  Maybee he doesnt want to fight ubou because he was to weak for him. I mean hisoka didnt seem to find any of the other spiders worthy enough to fight.
> 
> Im sure hed probably wreck them all. I think even vs Ubou his skills would be enough to defeat him.



Well, I am a big fan of hisoka too ... so this is just the fanboy/fangirlism talking  .....

You have just rephrased what i posted in the first place 

And I seriously doubt if all the other spiders would turn on him ... they are surely not cowardly enough to attack him at the same time ... strong people have a pride of their own. If Hisoka killed Ubo one on one ... they would seek vengence but not in this way.

Afterall, Hisoka already killed the previous number 4 to get into the Ryodan in the first place. Did he get attacked by them ?? 
It would be upto the Danchou to punish hisoka ... and that means a fight


----------



## Starwing (Oct 31, 2007)

Can I join in (rather belatedly) the celebrations here?  I've kept up ever since October, and have been a rather rabid HxH fan for a few years now.  I've read all 141 pages >< of this thread.

About the discussion at hand... Hisoka's strength and such... I think this character challenges anyone strong regardless of whether he matches up or not.  He doesn't care what happens to himself, as long as he has a good time.  As a result, I think he challenges people that may be out of his league.  Just because Hisoka challenged Kuroro and wanted to challenge Netero, I don't think this necessarily means these three are on comparable levels.


About spider levels, it's true that some of them are not designated fighters, but remember what Togashi said a while back.  EVERY ONE of the spiders has secrets.  If we haven't seen something the other spiders don't know about, it means we haven't seen all of their powers yet.

I think we can take this literally: Feitan has more up his sleeves than pain-packer, Shizuku has more than Demi-chan, etc.  Kuroro, has a lot more hidden potential than usual.

We know at least one of Hisoka's secrets, and it wasn't exactly impressive so far.  When the spiders were first introduced, Franklin said specifically; "You [Nobunaga] are overestimating him, his bungee-gum is nothing special."  And if we can take this to heart, then I'm not sure Hisoka is that strong.  He's an absolutely awesome character, but in terms of pure strength, I don't know if Hisoka is up there.  He's a sneaky fighter and he knows his own techniques inside and out, so I'm sure he can defeat fighters stronger than him in that area, but anyways.  A great fighter, but not a most powerful one; there's a difference.  He has a lot of room for growth, and I think he's going to get better as the series goes on.  *assuming it continues*

Kuroro, on the other hand, has been shown to be extremely competent.  He fought off Silva and Zeno, and although he didn't have the upper hand throughout that fight, keep in mind he was holding back.  He used no nen at first, but a tranquilizer Benz knife.  Then afterwards, he used a newly gained skill that he has absolutely no experience with (I suspect he was using Silva/Zeno as practice targets here), to try and capture his opponents.  He used no killing technique, he was not offensive, and I highly doubt he was using even a fraction of his strength.  Granted, I don't think Silva and Zeno were trying their best as well, but Zeno said if they didn't risk their lives, they wouldn't bring Kuroro down, and the Kuroro of that time wasn't even trying.

And in the recent chapter, Netero likely found the most competent fighter he could, which is Zeno.  Netero used to be #1 50 years ago, and now, he most likely still belongs to the top 5 nen user.  If he gets Zeno's help, I put Zeno also at top ten.  This being said, Kuroro's true strength is unfathomable.  We haven't come across an opponent that can accurately measure/compare his powers.  He has not yet had the opportunity to use any of his more attack-based powers at all.

So please don't be offended or anything.  I love Hisoka so much, but I believe Kuroro is many times stronger than Hisoka.


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 31, 2007)

a very good analys there and I have to say I was disappointed to see for a character as big as hisoka, the main hatsu was the bungee gum!!! He better have much better techniques up his sleeves.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 31, 2007)

anyway  hisoka vs Kuroro is near
and i dont think that Kuroro is first one for hisoka to challenge he must have challenged strong people before 
that tells me he is one of the strongest
he called Kuroro a new toy he even have toys for the future that man must have fought with top fighters before


----------



## Starwing (Oct 31, 2007)

Hisoka addressing Kuroro as toy can easily be attributed to his personality.  And I'm sure he's challenged strong people before, and most likely won as well.  But whether through power, through manipulation or skill, I guess we'll never know.  Hisoka strikes me as the type to be able to defeat stronger people simply because of the type of fighter he is.

So I think we can conclude:
Kuroro>Zeno
Netero>Zeno
Zeno>Anyone else Netero could find on short notice

Since Hisoka challenged Kuroro and wanted to challenge Netero, we can halfway predict that maybe Hisoka=Netero=Kuroro, which would put all three of them at the very, very top of the charts.  Who else would Hisoka have fought before that was anywhere near this level?  I think we would've heard about them at least.  And how does Illumi rank in comparison, because the manga has portrayed Illumi and Hisoka to be roughly equals.

If Hisoka=Netero=Kuroro>Zeno, then Illumi would, by the same token, be at least as strong as his grandfather, which I have a hard time believing.  Of course, he might be several levels lower, who knows, but that's the impression I get.

However, Hisoka hasn't fought anyone too impressive, and when he has fought, he fooled around quite a bit.  The people most familiar with his skill levels are probably Illumi and Machi.  Machi's conclusion; "Impossible [Hisoka beating Kuroro], but I'll answer your question.  I'll hunt you down and kill you [if you kill danchou]."  Machi isn't cowed by Hisoka at all.  Does that mean Machi=Hisoka=Netero=Kuroro?

@hxh85, I don't mind.  ^^'  That just makes Hisoka a developing character that'll become a lot stronger as the series goes on.  Because he's not going anywhere except up.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> a very good analys there and I have to say I was disappointed to see for a character as big as hisoka, the main hatsu was the bungee gum!!! He better have much better techniques up his sleeves.



I agree, the technique is good but bungee gum sounds so lame


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Oct 31, 2007)

Starwing said:


> Hisoka addressing Kuroro as toy can easily be attributed to his personality.  And I'm sure he's challenged strong people before, and most likely won as well.  But whether through power, through manipulation or skill, I guess we'll never know.  Hisoka strikes me as the type to be able to defeat stronger people simply because of the type of fighter he is.
> 
> So I think we can conclude:
> Kuroro>Zeno
> ...



no Machi doesnt go challenging  people 
i didnt say hisoka is one of the top because he challenged Kuroro and Netero
i say he is one of the top because i am sure that Kuroro isnt his first one to challenge at this level and since he is alive he must have won
i know my words arent clear but i hope you understand me


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 31, 2007)

Starwing said:


> Hisoka addressing Kuroro as toy can easily be attributed to his personality.  And I'm sure he's challenged strong people before, and most likely won as well.  But whether through power, through manipulation or skill, I guess we'll never know.  Hisoka strikes me as the type to be able to defeat stronger people simply because of the type of fighter he is.
> 
> So I think we can conclude:
> Kuroro>Zeno
> ...



Your mistake is Hisoka=Netero=Kuroro. Hisoka is insane, that he challenged them doesn't mean he's on their level. Hisoka, the rest of the battle-oriented Ryodan (except Kuroro), and Zeno are all about on the same level, perhaps with Zeno slightly above the rest of them. Kuroro is above them all, and Netero is above Kuroro.


----------



## Starwing (Oct 31, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no Machi doesnt go challenging  people
> i didnt say hisoka is one of the top because he challenged Kuroro and Netero
> i say he is one of the top because i am sure that Kuroro isnt his first one to challenge at this level and since he is alive he must have won
> i know my words arent clear but i hope you understand me



We don't know that for sure though.  When you say Hisoka MUST have challenged others of Kuroro's level, I disagree with you.  That's based completely on what Hisoka says, which, because we know he's insane XP, doesn't tell us a lot.  It's possible, but not very likely.

It's been demonstrated that Kuroro is definitely top-tier.  At around Netero's level or just slightly below is my estimate.  People would know if these calibre of nen-users suddenly vanished.  Nobody made a racket about it, and the HxH society wasn't all that aware of Hisoka when he took the test, so the natural conclusion is that either he hasn't killed/fought anyone exceptional, or it was all hushed up.

If Hisoka was used to fighters of Kuroro's calibre, what in the world was he doing in Celestial tower?  Kastro was nowhere near any levels of the present manga, and Hisoka had a blast fighting him.  He invested in Gon and Killua and even Kurapika to an extent.  


Anyways, I guess what I'm trying to say is that Hisoka hasn't DEMONSTRATED any extraordinary strength.  Kuroro has.  Many of the stronger people Hisoka comes in contact with doesn't view him very seriously (Machi and Franklin).  In fact, Hisoka has been shown to struggle somewhat against several of his opponents, intentionally (against Kastro) or unintentially (against Razor).  That doesn't give me a lot of faith in his abilities.

It IS possible that he's at Kuroro's level, but nearly all the hints we've been given so far hints that he's not.

And about Machi challenging people, you can argue all you want, but those were her exact words from the manga.  Hisoka asks: "Machi, what would you do if I kill Danchou?"  Machi replies: "Impossible, but I will answer your question.  I will hunt you down and kill you."



@Phlegm,
I was arguing that Hisoka is below Kuroro.  You misread my post, which was addressing someone else, but I can see how it happened.

I don't think we actually know if Kuroro is weaker or stronger compared with Netero.  There hasn't been any battles that tell us anything.  We know that Kuroro>Zeno and Netero>Zeno, but that tells us nothing about how Kuroro and Netero ranks against each other.

Depending on what nen-type Zeno is, he might be quite a bit stronger than Nobunaga.  When comparing their 'En,' Nobunaga's is at a meter or so, when Zeno's is many times that.  I have it pegged as Zeno being emission (seeing the dragon and everything), and Nobunaga is reinforcement, so that doesn't mean much.  But anyways, my impression has always been that Zeno is notably above many members of the Ryodan, Nobunaga especially.


----------



## DethStryque (Oct 31, 2007)

anywayz i wish this arc gets over quickly so hisoka can come back in the picture Lol he is funny when he gets perverted about fighting....


----------



## Nakor (Oct 31, 2007)

zeno and kuroro are probably around the same level. 
the talk they had after the fight, while not directly saything anything, implied that the battle would be close if they fought seriously.


----------



## Antonio Vivaldi (Oct 31, 2007)

Starwing, you are assuming way too much. Nothing indicates that Kuroro is at Netero's level, or even anywhere near. He might be stronger than Zeno, but even that is questionable. Remember, When he asked Zeno who would win in a 1vs1 fight, where both had the intention to kill, Zeno responded that he would. Zeno had also been straightforward and honest in his assessments during the fight, so there is no indication that he would lie out of pure cockiness. Anyways, it was established that they are both around the same level. But last chapter, Zeno went on to say just how much Stronger Netero is, saying he has been rendered to tears by him on multiple occasions. Saying Netero transcends human intellect.  I think its pretty obvious that Netero is one of the top Nen users in the HxH world, and even though Kuroro is very strong, he's not anywhere near in that league yet from what we have seen.


----------



## Starwing (Oct 31, 2007)

@Antonio,

I don't believe I'm assuming much, and even if I am, my assumptions are well backed.

Kuroro is without a doubt stronger than Zeno.  Not just from their brief conversation at the end, but also during their fight.

Zeno said to Silva: When you find an opening, attack regardless of what happens to me.  If I don't risk my life to seal his movements, we won't be able to bring him down.

And the Kuroro that Zeno is risking his life to bring down, was using a newly acquired skill that is not offensive in any way.

After the fight, their conversation went:
Kuroro: Are you sure you want to stop?  You won't get another chance like this.
Zeno: We don't kill for fun.
Kuroro: Can I ask a question?  In a 1-on-1 fight, who would've won?
Zeno: Me, of course.  Unless you were fighting seriously, that would be another story.
Kuroro (thought): What a scary old man, he saw right through me.

You completely ignored the second half of Zeno's words, which tells us Kuroro wasn't fighting seriously, while Zeno, by his own admission, was risking his life in a 2-on-1 fight.  This is as concrete proof as any that Kuroro outclasses Zeno, most likely by quite a bit.

I mentioned before that Kuroro hasn't encountered an opponent strong enough to make him fight seriously.  He was, IMHO, practicing with the fun-fun cloth during his fight with Zeno and Silva.  If Kuroro was serious at all, logically, he would at least be using an offensive nen.


Another thing I don't think anyone has brought up.  During the meeting with all the assassins, Kurapika surveys the whole group.  He says: "So these are Killua's family, no wonder their nen levels so high.  The others cannot even match up.  The only ones who come close, may be those two."

Kurapika references two elite assassins, that might be close to Zeno and Silva's strengths.  I doubt they're anywhere close, but that's the only other comparison we can find.  These two were taken out without even showing the fights, they are that insignificant by comparison.

I think we've seen plenty of Kuroro's strength.


Well, on another token, do you have any evidence that states Netero is leagues above Kuroro?  Because if you don't, then your assumption is just as valid as mine, and we'll just have to see.  The way I see it, Kuroro is many levels above Zeno, as he has demonstrated, and Netero is many levels above Zeno, by Zeno's admission.  We don't know how they rank beside each other, directly, so your guess and mine are all just that; guesses and assumptions.  The difference is in how they are backed up.

I do think Netero is top 5.  I just think Kuroro is as well, because he outranks Zeno quite visibly, and Netero can't find anyone else to join him in his fight against Meruem besides Zeno, which makes Zeno extremely high ranked as well by default.  Assumptions?  Maybe, but IMHO, they're perfectly logical.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 31, 2007)

starwing said:
			
		

> Zeno: Me, of course. Unless you were fighting seriously, that would be another story.


this doesn't say at all that kuroro is stronger than zeno. zeno has been honost so far about who he is stronger than and who is weaker than. he readily admited netero was far stronger than him, but in response to kuroro's question he only said it would be another story. if zeno truly thought kuroro was stronger than him, it is likely he would have flat out said it. but by first saying he would win if kuroro wasn't serious and then saying it would be another story if he did fight seriously, implies to me at least, that it would at least be a close fight.

and kuroro wasn't practicing, he was trying to capture their abilities. zeno wanted to make sure that kuroro didn't get their abilities. the dragon attack he used was perfect for this since kuroro couldn't get close to them. we have no idea if that is even one of zeno's stronger attacks or not.


----------



## Starwing (Oct 31, 2007)

@fireball,

^^' I don't think you've read my post.  Whether Zeno's dragon is his stronger attacks or not is not the point.

Zeno SAID: "If I don't risk my life to seal his movements, we won't bring him down."

And afterwards, he admitted that Kuroro wasn't serious.  So if one was risking his life and the other wasn't serious, how can you say they are on the same level?  


I don't think we know enough about Zeno's character to say what he would've said about everyone's abilities.  Netero was a friend.  Kuroro wasn't.  You can't group what he says about the two together, and you'll have to look at the fight itself, in which the levels are shown pretty clearly.


And if Kuroro wasn't practicing with the fun-fun cloth, why did he use it?  Does he really not have any other techniques that could be used to capture Zeno?  What about his teleportation technique?  Zeno was so preoccupied with keeping Kuroro a distance away with his dragon, but if Kuroro used his teleportation (that he used on Nobunaga when Nobu tried to attack Hisoka), the dragon becomes useless.

So we KNOW there are other skills Kuroro could've used that are far more effective, if he was even seriously trying to capture them alive.

EDIT: Of course, now that I think of it, Kuroro's teleportation skill might have conditions to fulfill, but regardless.  I can't honestly believe that the fun-fun cloth is his best technique, or that he is much good with it.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 31, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Well, I am a big fan of hisoka too ... so this is just the fanboy/fangirlism talking  .....
> 
> You have just rephrased what i posted in the first place
> 
> ...



But he killed the 4th member when he was not a member which is part of there rules. If he went against the spider rules why would kuroro fight him if he doesnt need to.

Plus think of all u have seen of hisoka. He seems to enjoy his fights when he was in celestial tower he ripped his own arm off.  

I think hisoka is pretty strong i dunno what level he' at. But if he defeats kuroro then hes pretty high up there.

I mean kururo is probably stronger then zeno. I mean zeno said himself that if he was fighting to kill it would be a diffrent story. Meaning if he fought just to kill him it wouldnt be the so sure ill win of course as he asumed that in that case hed try to steal his abilities.

I think a hisoka x huroro will be a pimp fight,


----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2007)

NexGear Vol 24 remastered is out on IRC


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Taleran said:


> NexGear Vol 24 remastered is out on IRC



Can you post a DD link please? IRC doesn't work well on my computer.


----------



## Throatpoker (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks alot bro, was about to post the news here.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 31, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Well, I am a big fan of hisoka too ... so this is just the fanboy/fangirlism talking  .....
> 
> You have just rephrased what i posted in the first place
> 
> ...



hisoka wasn't attacked since he wasn't part of the ryodan yet killing a member of a ryodan ensures u of a spot in ryodan. its only when u are in ryodan that when u fight each other it be a serious infraction of rules set by kuroro. i certainly think that some members of ryodan would want to fight one on one but i hardly think kuroro would want another fallen member.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 31, 2007)

Starwing said:


> @fireball,
> 
> ^^' I don't think you've read my post.  Whether Zeno's dragon is his stronger attacks or not is not the point.
> 
> ...



i just read those chapters and I think what you said was only in the anime. So it doesn't really count. I saw nothing of zeno saying that. Silva, however, says "Unless we block his moves at the risk of our own lives, we will never be able to beat him." that quote is completely different from what you have. This one implies that they actually have to risk their lives if they want to kill him. Before he was probably thinking that they could kill him without any risk to their lives, but that comment indicates he realized he was wrong and had to change his thinking.


----------



## Starwing (Oct 31, 2007)

@Taleran, thanks for the news!  

@fireball, really?  Our versions are differeny then.  In my chinese version, that's what it says.  
In my version... 
Ch 98 Zeno says "when you see an opening, attack.  It doesn't matter if I'm in the way."
Ch 99 Zeno says "If I don't risk my life to seal his moves, we won't take him down."
-but either way the content should be the same.  Silva attacked to kill Kuroro, taking Zeno down with him.  Zeno was still risking his life, and Kuroro still wasn't serious.  I'm not sure what changed here.  But I suppose overall, we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 31, 2007)

Starwing said:


> @Taleran, thanks for the news!
> 
> @fireball, really?  Our versions are differeny then.  In my chinese version, that's what it says.
> In my version...
> ...



kuroro wasn't trying to kill them. wouldn't it be possible that if kuroro was trying to kill them he would have to risk his life? naturally when you are on the offensive, you leave your defenses open alittle. the whole battle he was either trying to capture zeno or he was on the defensive.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 31, 2007)

The thing i like about hunter x hunter is you never know who will beat who.

Im pretty sure most people are underestimating hisoka. He seems to not care about injury. We also havent seen him fight fully excited aka with a raging hard one. But Im sure when we see him fight we might know a little more about his skills.

I look forward to the kuroro and hisoka fight but will we ever see it cuz of togashi?


----------



## Starwing (Oct 31, 2007)

@fireball,

I suppose that's possible, but the way I saw it, Zeno was already risking his life, even when Kuroro wasn't serious.  They weren't able to touch Kuroro without great risk to themselves.  And I fully agree with you that Kuroro was never on the offensive; he didn't use any offensive skills, didn't initiate any attacks, and didn't use any of the kick-ass skills we know he has.  So I think Zeno and Silva were trying, and Kuroro wasn't.  And despite that, 2-on-1, they couldn't take him.  That's how I viewed that fight, and to me, it's pretty obvious that Kuroro is several levels above Zeno and Silva, to be able to take the fight so flippantly.

After the battle, Kuroro dropped to the ground and lamented that "Ah, wasn't able to steal anything after all." --> He wasn't worried about his own life at all.  He hasn't been pushed hard enough to fight seriously, even when he was facing Silva and Zeno risking their lives to take him down, which IMHO, puts him a lot higher.


@DesignCore,

Me too!  I don't think Hisoka is on Kuroro's level, but Hisoka's not a fool.  He wouldn't challenge Kuroro just to rush to his death, no matter how insane he is.  He must have some level of confidence that he can either take down people stronger than he, survive, or something else up his sleeves.  Whatever it is, it's definitely worth looking forward to.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 31, 2007)

Zeno had no problem touching and handling Kuroro the only reason they were still risking their lives was because of the unpredictability being Kuroro and his ability. The whole fight Zeno analyze and reacted correctly against all of Kuroro actions and he was being cornered. Kuroro even realize that and remark later on about Zeno's skills. Silva mentioned him being stronger but not stronger than himself and it seem they might have battle since he had a flashback during the confrontation. Nothing in that fight shows him beyond Zeno and Silva level only that Kuroro is strong. If anything he is as strong as Silva. Nen battle especially the higher level one are all about skills, experience and ability and they all have a level of uncertainty.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 31, 2007)

i am thinking that if silva and zeno seriously tried they would have owned kuroro. after all, if hisoka can do it 1 on 1 i would certainly hope the two strongest zoldicks can.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 31, 2007)

Even though he held his own against the both of them he was still being overwhelmed the whole time. If anything the fight was there to show all three of their strength and power. Zeno showed his intelligence, skills and experience, while Silva showed skills and endurance (poison..) and Kuroro showed his intelligence and skills.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 1, 2007)

Zeno, Kuroro and Silva are on the same level, not necessarily equals but the three of them arent that far from each other.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 1, 2007)

The low quality raw of 265 is out.

Here is the link: Link removed


----------



## Danchou (Nov 1, 2007)

Starwing said:


> Can I join in (rather belatedly) the celebrations here?  I've kept up ever since October, and have been a rather rabid HxH fan for a few years now.  I've read all 141 pages >< of this thread.
> 
> About the discussion at hand... Hisoka's strength and such... I think this character challenges anyone strong regardless of whether he matches up or not.  He doesn't care what happens to himself, as long as he has a good time.  As a result, I think he challenges people that may be out of his league.  Just because Hisoka challenged Kuroro and wanted to challenge Netero, I don't think this necessarily means these three are on comparable levels.
> 
> ...


Nice assessment. I agree with it on most parts. It's nice to have another wellspoken hxh fan aboard.

Btw, I think Kuroro knew Zeno and Silva wouldn't kill him. Neon's profecy would have warned him about such an event. I also think he's one of the strongest out there and his fight with Hisoka will be used to showcase his strength by defeating him.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 1, 2007)

Kurapica said:


> Nice assessment. I agree with it on most parts. It's nice to have another wellspoken hxh fan aboard.
> 
> Btw, I think Kuroro knew Zeno and Silva wouldn't kill him. Neon's profecy would have warned him about such an event. I also think he's one of the strongest out there and his fight with Hisoka will be used to showcase his strength by defeating him.



it will be the other way a round 
i think hisoka is more important to the story than Kuroro


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 1, 2007)

No fight this chapter either


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 1, 2007)

Kurapica said:


> Nice assessment. I agree with it on most parts. It's nice to have another wellspoken hxh fan aboard.
> 
> Btw, I think Kuroro knew Zeno and Silva wouldn't kill him. Neon's profecy would have warned him about such an event. I also think he's one of the strongest out there and his fight with Hisoka will be used to showcase his strength by defeating him.



Of course hisoka is weaker than kuroro at the moment other wise there wouldnt be any point for hisoka challenging him, and true the point of this fight is to see kururo's strength.

But I dont think hisoka (that so far has been able to plan everything out nicely for years & fool everyone in Roydan including Kuroro) be that stupid to just sit around in the fight and rely on his bungee gum!! I doubt it.

And I think hisoka's strength dont come from his hatsu but his disivness, as he always says he controls the fight by fooling people and I am sure he will be the one controling this fight too but not saying he will win he will at least create a scape route for himself. 

I think he will probably attack him mentally not physically, he knows alot about kuroru which could even shock kuroru himself.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 1, 2007)

had a look on latest raw. seems like some1 is gonna die


----------



## bijuu231 (Nov 1, 2007)

good..that makes it more realistic


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 1, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Of course hisoka is weaker than kuroro at the moment other wise there wouldnt be any point for hisoka challenging him, and true the point of this fight is to see kururo's strength.



The point would be that kururo is supposed to be very strong and able. So he wants to challange him to see if he can win.

He is like sumone that enjoys fighting strong opponents to see if he wins or dies.

Basicaly hes bored and fighting gets him excited.

Im not sure if hes stronger or not but he will probably defeat kuroro


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 1, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> The point would be that kururo is supposed to be very strong and able. So he wants to challange him to see if he can win.
> 
> He is like sumone that enjoys fighting strong opponents to see if he wins or dies.
> 
> ...



That is exactly what I was trying to say


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 1, 2007)

@ Designcore and TinapayBreadStyx
I was just playing the devil's advocate here ... it is fun to talk about hisoka  ....

@ Starwing ... its awesome that you read all the 141 pages ....
It is great to have another debator aboard. HXH debates are really great ... and credit to all the fellow debaters who post regularly ... lets keep up the good work people 
and *who* can hate hisoka ?? he is teh creepiest character ever 
He also has a porn club btw ... 

And I think Kuroro Vs Hisoka would be a battle of two master tacticians. I think that Kuroro is stronger than Hisoka because he has a variety of fighting techniques .... and has mastery of various nen groups(potentially) since he would have to have a mastery over any technique he steals ... 

Hisoka has perfected his Nen ... there is no doubt about it. He has mastered his own ability, along with the Transformation Nen. But Kuroro might have something up his sleeve to counter just that ... and i am pretty sure that Hisoka has not seen Kuroro in action, while Kuroro definitely has a good idea of how Hisoka fights ...

The odds are definitely against Hisoka, but does that rule him out of the fight ?? THINK AGAIN


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 1, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> The odds are definitely against Hisoka, but does that rule him out of the fight ?? THINK AGAIN



Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Go Hisoka


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 1, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> @ Designcore and TinapayBreadStyx
> I was just playing the devil's advocate here ... it is fun to talk about hisoka  ....
> 
> @ Starwing ... its awesome that you read all the 141 pages ....
> ...



Though would kuroro try and steal hisoka's bungee gum, or just try and kill him.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 1, 2007)

hey there everyone, i havent posted in this thread for months, good to c ya, and too bad hxh was taken off the featured manga


----------



## Power16 (Nov 1, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Though would kuroro try and steal hisoka's bungee gum, or just try and kill him.



I doubt it since he knows that this would be a battle and Hisoka will be taking it seriously.


----------



## Antonio Vivaldi (Nov 1, 2007)

Starwing, 

Even if you assume Kuroro is stronger than Zeno, there is nothing suggesting he is 'levels' stronger. From everything depicted, it was well established that they in a serious fight, it would be close.

It was however, without a doubt stated that Netero is unlike anything we've seen before. Clearly many levels above Zeno.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 1, 2007)

Power16 said:


> I doubt it since he knows that this would be a battle and Hisoka will be taking it seriously.



Kuroro can get an awesome ability if he manages to defeat hisoka. And Kuroro need not kill hisoka once he gets the ability.
Will Hisoka loose his nen ability altogether once the ability is stolen ?? or will he be able to use nen but not be able to use the pansy gum technique again ??

The Don's daughter lost her ability, but she was using the Nen unknowingly in the first place. She might still be able to invoke her Nen with training ...


----------



## Fran (Nov 1, 2007)

Back to this thread since our forum got destroyed.
Anticipating the next chapter, I feel like the fight is finally about to start.

Netero is more awesome than we thought ^^


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 1, 2007)

people people Kuroro isnt stronger than hisoka
i think we will know hisoka strength when he defeats Kuroro
i really think hisoka is more important to the story 
and i am 100% sure hisoka will not escape from this fight he either die  win or  Kuroro  is the one to escape


----------



## Nakor (Nov 1, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Will Hisoka loose his nen ability altogether once the ability is stolen ?? or will he be able to use nen but not be able to use the pansy gum technique again ??
> 
> The Don's daughter lost her ability, but she was using the Nen unknowingly in the first place. She might still be able to invoke her Nen with training ...



I think he just steals their hatsus. so she just lost her ability to use ghost writer or whatever it was called.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 2, 2007)

even if kuroro steals bungee gum i don't think he can be 100% efficient with it like hisoka does. like the fight with castro in the tower his use of bungee gum and deceitful texture are just superb. hisoka even is willing to lose both of his arms just to completely fool castro


----------



## GaryDAI (Nov 2, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> even if kuroro steals bungee gum i don't think he can be 100% efficient with it like hisoka does. like the fight with castro in the tower his use of bungee gum and deceitful texture are just superb. hisoka even is willing to lose both of his arms just to completely fool castro



Nah he just wanted some Machi love


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 2, 2007)

GaryDAI said:


> Nah he just wanted some Machi love



that too


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 2, 2007)

I think Kuroro has the ability to use a stolen ability to the full potential. It means that he can master the nen of all groups.

I think Kuroro can use Bungee gum as efficiently as Hisoka, in case he gains that ability. 

I think that Kuroro would be trying to steal hisoka's ability in the initial stages of the fight, this is where he would be assessing if he would have to fight with the intention to kill or not .... 
If he realises that he has to fight at full potential, then he has no choice but to kill him ....


----------



## ansoncarter (Nov 2, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> people people Kuroro isnt stronger than hisoka
> i think we will know hisoka strength when he defeats Kuroro
> i really think hisoka is more important to the story


totally agree. No way hisoka loses that fight

and remember in the exam where they had to steal each others tags, where hisoka was about to hunt someone, and Gon was watching from the bushes?

it looked like hisoka might have some hidden power. It made him look like he has some kind of demon trying to take over. Or something lol

unless I'm remembering wrong


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 2, 2007)

ansoncarter said:


> totally agree. No way hisoka loses that fight
> 
> and remember in the exam where they had to steal each others tags, where hisoka was about to hunt someone, and Gon was watching from the bushes?
> 
> ...



Yeah I totally forgot !!!  what kind of a fan am I? LOL 

I guess hisoka looks weaker at the moment because we havent seen him fight seriously yet! Someone that is worthy in his eyes to make an effort.

And my guess is that the Roydans will drag Kuroru down in this fight, just like how pakunda did


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree to that ... it is impossible to even think of Hisoka loosing ....


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 2, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> I think Kuroro has the ability to use a stolen ability to the full potential. It means that he can master the nen of all groups.
> 
> I think Kuroro can use Bungee gum as efficiently as Hisoka, in case he gains that ability.
> 
> ...



don't think so. There is more to an hastou then "ZOMG IT POWER LEVEL IS OVER 9000!!!!". If most people knew about Hisoka ability just by hearing about what it does they would consider it worthless. Hisoka ability is extremely power because of Hisoka fighting style, without that your just a copy-cat. Kuroro can copy any ability sure, but being able to full utilize the way the original creator of that ability can is another. Some abilities are simply a mind set like Gon's Jaken, and you can't copy mind sets.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 2, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> don't think so. There is more to an hastou then "ZOMG IT POWER LEVEL IS OVER 9000!!!!". If most people knew about Hisoka ability just by hearing about what it does they would consider it worthless. Hisoka ability is extremely power because of Hisoka fighting style, without that your just a copy-cat. Kuroro can copy any ability sure, but being able to full utilize the way the original creator of that ability can is another. Some abilities are simply a mind set like Gon's Jaken, and you can't copy mind sets.



thats what i mean who knows what hisoka is thinking. i think developing a good hatsu has to fit ur character. if u think about it hisoka's bungee gum fits his character full of trickery and deceit. if ever kuroro manages to copy a skill like bungee gum which is quite versatile i don't think kuroro can uses it the way hisoka intended it to be when he developed it.


----------



## Starwing (Nov 2, 2007)

@hunterxhunter85,
Thanks for the link!  Netero was such a manly man... He shrunk.  T-T  

I think it said in the 4 years from when Netero is 46 to when it was 50, he trained for 18 hours a day, with every set of movements taking only 5-6 seconds.  In those 4 years, he completely transformed and changed himself, and a monster was formed.  His straight punches (I think?  It said it had something to do with the Goddess of Mercy and punches of gratitude, but that confuses me.) has the power of a god.

I guess this means Netero is reinforcement, did we know that before?  I don't remember.  And Pitou was hit with this straight punch and blown far away, and anchored himself using the Toy Repairer, which can't change positions.  And now Pitou's heading for the King.

I don't read Japanese though... does anyone have the whole translation?


@Everyone who believes Kuroro and Zeno/Silva are on the same level,

We'll have to agree to disagree, in the end.  I still have a lot of questions though...

How could Zeno and Silva not be fighting seriously?  
1) Zeno specifically said to Silva: When you find an opening, take him down without worrying about me. --> Self-sacrificing.
2) Silva or Zeno (disputed at this point) said: they needed to risk their lives to seal Kuroro's moves.
3) They are paid professionals.  They don't fight for fun.  They are there that day for only one reason: to finish Kuroro and earn their pay.  I see no reason why they wouldn't be fighting seriously.
4) Zeno said: "I'll win, unless you fight seriously, which is another story."  This implies that only Kuroro was not fighting seriously.  If Zeno was also not serious in the fight, why didn't he say, "However, if we BOTH fight seriously, that's another story."  Why did he point out Kuroro's holding back if they were both doing the same thing?
5) Zeno used the same dragon when they were about to fight Chimera ants, which is possibly the most serious fight in the manga so far.  This at the very least tells us that the dragon is a serious technique.

To me, it's clear as day and absolutely undeniable that Kuroro was many levels above Zeno and Silva.  He revealed NOTHING about his strength, using either no nen, or a non-offensive, non-defensive fun-fun cloth that he recently acquired.  Zeno and Silva, on the other hand, was sincerely trying to kill him, by their own admission.  That to me, is cold, hard proof of how they match up against each other.  For Zeno and Silva, it already WAS a serious fight, they wouldn't do any less because they are professional assassins on a job.  For Kuroro, it was practice (hence why he used the fun-fun cloth instead of teleportation) and trying to catch them.

It's an interesting point about Kuroro's prediction not showing the fight, there's two ways to look at it.  One, Zeno and Silva weren't going to kill him, which is unlikely because they are professionals and that is their job.  It would make no sense if they weren't trying to kill Kuroro, because they don't fight for fun or for show; when they fight, it is for one purpose, to destroy the enemy and finish their jobs.  Two, the fight was not worth mentioning because Kuroro was never in any danger.


Look at it another way.  What do we know about Kuroro's techniques?  Next to nothing.  Why?  Because he's never used it.

Kuroro has used: 
Nen fish - instrument of psychological torture, as far as we know, non-offensive.
Fun-Fun Cloth - useful but non-offensive.  It's not even defensive.
Teleportation thingy - Highly useful but non-offensive, and he could've used this to teleport Zeno closer, but he didn't.

Conclusion: Kuroro has never once used an offensive technique.  He has come across no enemies that he needed to pull out new things for.


Zeno's techniques so far: (He is most likely emission, based on his control of En and his dragons)
-Dragon - he used against both the Chimera castle and Kuroro
-En - he used on Kuroro, Silva asked him if it was ok, and Zeno said he could do a lot more (not sure of exact wording) --> which means he used some pretty impressive En.

Conclusion: We don't know what other techniques Zeno has.  Most nen-users (Chimeras aside), on average, only has one Hatsu with a lot of flexibility, but Zeno should have a lot more, being who he is.  However, the dragon is definitely a technique he uses regularly, and has a lot of control over.

Overall: Regardless of how you think they rank, we have seen a lot more of Zeno's nen than we have of Kuroro's.


Concerning Hisoka.  Hisoka is no doubt far more important to the story than Kuroro, but that doesn't necessarily mean he's stronger.  I rather think that BECAUSE Hisoka is more important, he has more potential to grow.

At this moment, though I have no evidence to back it up, I believe Hisoka is weaker than Kuroro and will not be able to defeat him.  That doesn't mean he'll stay that way.  Hisoka is already a little unusual in that he has 2 hatsus, Bungee Gum and Deceitful Texture.  There are obviously more ways he could utilize these two skills that we have seen.  But very possibly, there are still ways for Hisoka to improve on his nen.

Kuroro suffers from a major disadvantage; he can come up with no new skills and he cannot improve on the skills he already has.  He is limited to what he can steal, whereas people like Hisoka can still change their nen as the situation requires.  Kuroro always has to watch out for nen opponents pulling out something new, because he may not have anything to counter it.  He may be unbelievably strong (IMHO, he is), but despite having so many hatsus, he is not the most flexible fighter in the world.

Hisoka doesn't have this restriction.  In a fight between them, I believe Hisoka would lose, but with deceitful texture, Hisoka's life is not in any danger.  (Except, now that Kuroro knows about deceitful texture, I don't know how that'll turn out)  He can come back when he's stronger, as I believe a fight with Kuroro will definitely make Hisoka stronger.


EDIT: ugh, I always forget to say something.  T-T
-It seems like Kuroro's weakness may lay in the time it takes to change skills.  That gives him a lack of flexibility when fighting.  When he moved Nobunaga, he opened his book in a split second, but when he fought Silva/Zeno, he changed his skills quite slowly.  Either he CAN change fast but didn't, or he can't change from skill to skill very easily, and the case with Nobunaga is because he had forewarning.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 2, 2007)

what makes you think hisoka could be stronger rather than thinking he  already reached his potential?
for me i think he reached his potential as Kuroro


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 2, 2007)

a serious fight between zeno and kuroro would most likely have a same outcome zeno winning but not as win without going unscathed. let me remind u that zeno saw through what kuroro was doing and wasn't fooled at all kuroro probably thought he had them dancing to his tune. zeno having said thoose things to kuroro would be more likely be lip service after all they are professionals and wouldn't want scaring future prospects.


----------



## Starwing (Nov 2, 2007)

@TinapayBreadStyx:
Do you have any evidence or support that Zeno/Silva weren't fighting seriously?  That it wasn't a serious fight from Zeno/Silva's side?
-That Zeno saw through Kuroro's intentions is not strong; it's not a direct support.  Zeno could be fighting seriously and seeing through Kuroro's plans at the same time.

@hgfdsahjki,
Because Hisoka is one of the 5 main characters in this manga.  We've seen him struggle and overcome obstacles.  The more important a character is, usually the more they grow and change through a series.  I don't have proof, but I think this applies in Hisoka's case.

And right now, Hisoka isn't presented as being super strong, just extremely competent.


----------



## Throatpoker (Nov 2, 2007)

Netero's gonna die, sadly.


----------



## DethStryque (Nov 2, 2007)

^ what a compelling argument anywayz.... -_- ahhh cant wait for saturday so the next chapter will come out and -_- why are gon and killua's attacks so lame is it only me? but when i look at other people's techniques like kuroro hisoka knuckles and that spiders guy with the bandana over his mouth (forgot name) ^_^ there techniques disappoint me compared to those guys... well i suspect its because they havent reached there full potential yet but still its takeing to long


----------



## Nakor (Nov 2, 2007)

DethStryque said:


> ^ what a compelling argument anywayz.... -_- ahhh cant wait for saturday so the next chapter will come out and -_- why are gon and killua's attacks so lame is it only me? but when i look at other people's techniques like kuroro hisoka knuckles and that spiders guy with the bandana over his mouth (forgot name) ^_^ there techniques disappoint me compared to those guys... well i suspect its because they havent reached there full potential yet but still its takeing to long



they have only known about nen for like 2 years lol. what do you expect? zeno has probably known about nen for like 80 years.

edit: oh and silva fought kuroro before and lived. so there is no way kuroro is leagues above them if silva survived the fight.


----------



## Pussy Monster (Nov 2, 2007)

fireball said:


> edit: oh and silva fought kuroro before and lived. so there is no way kuroro is leagues above them if silva survived the fight.



But, if i remember correctly, silva countered that by saying kuroro had grown much stronger.


----------



## Starwing (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a question: Who was replaced Genei Ryodan #8?  Hisoka killed and replaced #4.  Silva most likely killed #8.  So who replaced 8?  O.o  I never figured it out...  Were we ever told?  (Chapter 71, Feitan said #8/#4 was replaced)

-Not: Hisoka, Kuroro, Machi, Nobunaga, Feitan, Franklin, Ubogin, Pakunoda
-Possibility: Shizuku, Boronef, Phinx, Shalnark, Coltopi

My personal guess is Boronef or Coltopi.  Especially Coltopi.  But what does everyone else think?


@fireball,

Unless the same thing happened last time; Kuroro didn't fight seriously.  Or perhaps Kuroro just improved that much in a short amount of time (easily possible, he's only 26, his growth must've been at least on par with Gon/Killua, to have come this far without a teacher that we know of).  

We have absolutely no idea what happened in the previous fight, so to say Silva surviving the fight means Kuroro is not as strong doesn't hold much ground.  Silva did what he set out to do in that case; kill the member of the spider, (#8, I believe).  He was not hired to fight or kill Kuroro.  

Is it even for sure that Silva fought Kuroro?  That is the most likely explanation and it's what I think as well, but given what was actually said; "Careful father, this guy steals people's nen... blah, blah, blah... he's even stronger than before."  --> With what we're given, there is a slight possibility that Silva may have simply witnessed Kuroro fighting.  I personally believe that the two did fight, because Kuroro does not battle lightly, and it would've taken an extraordinary opponent for him to even use nen at all, so Silva is a most likely candidate.  But regardless, that fight was mentioned so briefly and vaguely we can't really draw conclusions from it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 2, 2007)

kuroro might have gotten way stronger since he fought silva, but I wouldn't put him at leagues. Kuroro during the silva/zeno fight first tried to steal their abilities. Didn't work. Then tried to kill, didn't work. But ultimately they both sides knew that they weren't there to kill each other but to make alot of noise so that the people think that the Zolydiacks are handling business. 

It would be terrible wrong to say Zeno, Silva or Kuroro were fighting at 100%. For one we didn't see  Silva's hastu, Zeno used the basics of his hastu but nothing ground bracking, I don't see Kuroro honestly judging Zeno strength by what he seen of his hastu so far. And Kuroro while forced to show his hastu, only did so to keep from getting killed. To summarize the fight think of it as a fight between 2 groups of people that at that time had no real reason to kill each other at the time but if the opportunity presented itself they would have taken, it granted it still matter.

 Neither cared to kill each other but both knew that a mortal wound, or a death would either leave an impression in the future or get rid of any future annoyances if they got in each others way later on. I would say they tried to fight while showing as little of themselves as possible.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 2, 2007)

they should have brought maha with them sure kill for kuroro perhaps


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome. Is there DDL?


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 3, 2007)

^Kodomo no Jikan  
Thanks for the scan Kira 
I can't wait to see more Netero badassness.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 3, 2007)

so netero is around about 110 yrs old and still going strong


----------



## Lusankya (Nov 3, 2007)

Woah..... Things are heating up!


----------



## Inferied (Nov 3, 2007)

I heard HunterxHunter is even gayer than Naruto, is it true?


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 3, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> so netero is around about 110 yrs old and still going strong


"As he passed the age of Fifty..." 

He's 120, said so during the Hunter Exam. And 2 years have passed since then, so he's 122.


Anyway, he's pretty incredible... doing the 10,000 punches of Gratitude in an hour. Preparation > Worship > Prayer > Readying > Thrust, repeatedly, 10,000 times in an hour. Bloody hell, a monster indeed.
And that master must be pretty powerful himself if Netero sought to challenge him.



Inferied said:


> I heard HunterxHunter is even gayer than Naruto, is it true?


I heard baiters like to suck cock.
To answer your question, no. The series doesnt have a white boy screaming "Sasuke" almost every chance he gets whilst also chasing after him. 

Unless, by gay you mean, a 12 year old ripping out an adults heart while its still beating, or that same 12 year old ripping off a guys head and crushing it with his hand, then by that definition HXH is gay.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 3, 2007)

Inferied said:


> I heard HunterxHunter is even gayer than Naruto, is it true?



no both of them arent gay


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Nov 3, 2007)

> I heard HunterxHunter is even gayer than Naruto, is it true?




none are gay, but HXH is starting to become slightlty overated.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 3, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> none are gay, but HXH is starting to become slightlty overated.



Not at all, if something is overrated, it's Naruto.
Part 2 is made up of complete fail.


----------



## DethStryque (Nov 3, 2007)

just read the new chapter ^_^ takes so long to get to the fighting....


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 3, 2007)

Is the hiatus after 4 chapters confirmed?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> Not at all, if something is overrated, it's Naruto.
> Part 2 is made up of complete fail.



Okay now lets not get carried away? Actually coming to think of it wheres Goku? He's the one normally dishing it out on Naruto?


----------



## Xell (Nov 3, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> none are gay, but HXH is starting to become slightlty overated.



What? Overrated? You have to be kidding..

Ontopic:

TOGASHIIIIIIIIIIIII! You drag it on, yet you fucking own while doing so.

Those two, two page spreads fucking made this chapter.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 3, 2007)

Why do you guys even respond to baiters like that ...   

and I dont think HXH is becoming overrated ... we have been waiting a long time to get this arc finished, and that has led to impatience .... 

I think there would be atleast 3 more volumes before the arc comes to an end ... i hope Togashi does that before taking a break ... 

I dont think it has been confirmed that he is taking a break ...

finished the chapter ... NETERO is fucking awesome


----------



## Taleran (Nov 3, 2007)

damn these last few chapters have all been great for laying on the anticipation


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 3, 2007)

It'd be kewl if the fighting starts next chapter or some more Netero goodness, like his encounter with Maha.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 3, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Okay now lets not get carried away? Actually coming to think of it wheres Goku? He's the one normally dishing it out on Naruto?



I guess i got carried away 

Well, if the chapters continue to contain this level of awesome then i won't mind it if he takes another break (as long as it's not way too long).


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 3, 2007)

This chapter was kinda slow, start the fight already.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> This chapter was kinda slow, start the fight already.



HxH than just fights, these chapters have been great.  It's all about buildup which Togashi is great at.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 3, 2007)

netero really is just so beyond the term "uber" now, anything less than complete devastation would be absurd from him at this point


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow, Netero is a huge monster indeed. I wonder if we will see a similar flashback of Gin and his training.


----------



## Shade (Nov 3, 2007)

I just caught up to the manga after reading 5 chapters a day for a while. I gotta say, this series is the most badass thing since the introduction of the SSJ form. The King is such an awesome character. He's like Cell except there's more to him. Oh, and geezers rock.


----------



## Starwing (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the links everyone!  Finally the translation!  

I wonder how much Netero's skills are affected by age.  Is he not the strongest because he's become weaker with age?  Or is he not the strongest anymore because Gin and others surpassed him?

I think he needed to have become A LOT weaker if he compares himself to Morau or Novu (I know he's still quite a bit stronger, but that's not the point).  For example, how he compares to Maha in his prime, who I assume aged far more drastically.  Maha reminds me of Yoda.


About Togashi, I read somewhere that he's taking a Christmas Break to be with his family, and he'd resume in the new year.  I don't know how reliable the information is.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 3, 2007)

great chapter I thought. Netero is a bamf.


----------



## Zephos (Nov 3, 2007)

Quick question.
Does anyone know where the Crocodile Ant and that Skinny Ant division leaders are?

They were evil and on the loose last we checked.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 3, 2007)

Parallax said:


> HxH than just fights, these chapters have been great.  It's all about buildup which Togashi is great at.


No need to tell me this, i have been reading through the manga three times, and the chapter was still slow.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 3, 2007)

Netero is a god. That is all

And did I hear this correctly, did the manga just say that Netero's punches are faster than sound? Awesome, and I wonder if I'll be able to use this in the OB.


----------



## Inferied (Nov 3, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no both of them arent gay


Two man loving each other=gay. Creepy yaoi hints for female fanbase=gay. Naruto had both of them.


Superman Prime said:


> I heard baiters like to suck cock.
> To answer your question, no. The series doesnt have a white boy screaming "Sasuke" almost every chance he gets whilst also chasing after him.
> 
> Unless, by gay you mean, a 12 year old ripping out an adults heart while its still beating, or that same 12 year old ripping off a guys head and crushing it with his hand, then by that definition HXH is gay.


Thanks, I'm definitely going to read it as soon as possible... The first volume seemed silly, but you changed my opinion.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 3, 2007)

Two man loving each other=gay do you mean  sauske and naruto
as for Creepy yaoi hints 
i think it was once or there is more
i was talking about what i have seen in the anime and the spoilers i know
because i dont want to spoil anime by reading naruto manga


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, Naruto and HxH both have alittle yaoi undertones in them (Hisoka, SasukeXNaruto) but I don't even know why it's a discussion since gayness does equate to a bad manga (unless you're a homophobe or something).


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 3, 2007)

i though he means a bad manga at first too


----------



## Fran (Nov 4, 2007)

Netero's past - AWESOMEZ!
Lovely ^^~ The action is finally going to start!
Good chapter.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm not sure what i want to happen next. I mean i want the Ant battle to start but i want some more flashbacks of Prime Netero too and like S. Prime said a preview of his battle with Maha.


----------



## Shade (Nov 4, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks this deserves this own section, even it's own separate forums?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> This chapter was kinda slow, start the fight already.



Togashi is just like that

Hes great at building up a fight, over analysing it, I just hope the fights aren't a let down like Kuroro v Hisoka.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Nov 4, 2007)

I've watched the anime through Greed Island and enjoyed it a lot.

I think I want to start the Ant arc now but what chapter does it start at in the manga? Also will the art be all sketchy and bad or does someone have the revised volume releases?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 4, 2007)

Mid chapter 185 is where the Anime left off. And some of the new volumes have the art touched up.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 4, 2007)

Just read the new chapter..Netero was (and still is) incredible..

Hmm..this makes me wonder how strong is Gon's old man! 

Also..I forgot but was it mentioned anywhere what type of Nen Ging has?


----------



## Yupi (Nov 4, 2007)

^ Netero does kick butt! I don't think we know how strong Ging is though, or what type of Nen he has. If we go by Hisoka's personality test, he's either Reinforcement or Specialisation.


----------



## TEK (Nov 4, 2007)

I hope we get to see more action soon. I want to see Gon/Killua get ready for their fights soon or at the very least, see some time progression since the last couple minutes have spanned a few chapters.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 5, 2007)

speed of sound punches each punch of netero should have a sonic boom


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 5, 2007)

one thing i dont get is why wouldnt the dragon dive kill the other hunters invading the palace at the same time???? it doesnt seem to make any sense to do that but i guess they can avoid the dragons or something


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 5, 2007)

dang!!! my attendance on the internet has 1 week of absence... i've just read the latest chapter just now and Netero is soooo fucking badass!!!

i don't know what to expect on the next chapter... i want some good awesome fight!!!

and btw, am i the only one that wants Pitou to be pawned by Gon and Killua???


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 5, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> one thing i dont get is why wouldnt the dragon dive kill the other hunters invading the palace at the same time???? it doesnt seem to make any sense to do that but i guess they can avoid the dragons or something


Or Zeno made it so that it would only hit/kill the enemy, and avoid the good guys...


----------



## TEK (Nov 5, 2007)

Peace said:


> and btw, am i the only one that wants Pitou to be pawned by Gon and Killua???


I can't speak for everyone, but I know I definitely want that to happen too!!!


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 5, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> one thing i dont get is why wouldnt the dragon dive kill the other hunters invading the palace at the same time???? it doesnt seem to make any sense to do that but i guess they can avoid the dragons or something



you're not alone there buddy~


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 5, 2007)

Peace said:


> dang!!! my attendance on the internet has 1 week of absence... i've just read the latest chapter just now and Netero is soooo fucking badass!!!
> 
> i don't know what to expect on the next chapter... i want some good awesome fight!!!
> 
> and btw, am i the only one that wants Pitou to be pawned by Gon and Killua???



I completely agree with ya .... I want Pitou to be taken out by Gon/Killua. I think it will come down to that eventually. Netero is just having some warmup ....

Imagine what the young Netero would have done to this bunch .... I dont mind seeing Netero doing some pwnage in his flashback ... like how he got his reputation of being the strongest ....


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 5, 2007)

Am i the only one who things gon will defeat the king?

I mean the king has pride and he will probably challange gon in a game of something and if gon wins he can  hit him as hard as he can once. But that one hit kills him. or something stupid.

I dunno why but i just thing gon will be the one to save the day using some weird thing and the kings pshycosis agaisnt him. I mean the king has never seen sumone with the personality gon has. I think he will play a big part vs the king


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Am i the only one who things gon will defeat the king?
> 
> I mean the king has pride and he will probably challange gon in a game of something and if gon wins he can  hit him as hard as he can once. But that one hit kills him. or something stupid.
> 
> I dunno why but i just thing gon will be the one to save the day using some weird thing and the kings pshycosis agaisnt him. I mean the king has never seen sumone with the personality gon has. I think he will play a big part vs the king



No just no. Gon and Killua put together will just about be able to take on Pitou so forget about the King. Netero and Zeno are gonna go against the king.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 5, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> No just no. Gon and Killua put together will just about be able to take on Pitou so forget about the King. Netero and Zeno are gonna go against the king.



See i dont see the king losing in a straight up fight.

Based on how he is when playing games he has alot of pride. Here is my prediciton.

he fight and defeats who ever faces him. Gon and the others finished htheir fights and enter his chambers (most the gaurds are dead) now while they rush in they see that they have lost..

Gon being the way he is he challanges the king to a game... probably janken. Now the king has alot of pride as we have seen him rip his own arm off. 

Because of the game Gon will win and the result will be something that will result in the kings defeat.

Gon will be the reason the plan works because of his attittude.

Through the whole chimera act the kings methods and words all seem to point as to gon doing something big. SO i dunno thats just what i think.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 5, 2007)

i dun want pitou to die i hope he seriously injures gon an killua


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 5, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> i dun want pitou to die i hope he seriously injures gon an killua



PITOU NEEDS TO DIE!!!! 

 <--------- favorite smiley~


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 5, 2007)

The King is gonna get die or get a fatal hit while protecting Komugi from some explosion or something like that, i just know it.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 5, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> The King is gonna get die or get a fatal hit while protecting Komugi from some explosion or something like that, i just know it.



i think the King and Komugi are doing it...


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 5, 2007)

Peace said:


> i think the King and Komugi are doing it...



lol  thats why the king don't want anyone to step unto the 2nd floor


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 5, 2007)

LOL I am guessing they will be in the middle of it when zeno and netero come to kill him LOL


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 5, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> LOL I am guessing they will be in the middle of it when zeno and netero come to kill him LOL


Zeno: Theres the door
*BAM*
Netero: Prepare yourself shithead, you're de-
*King and Komugi doing it*
Zeno: Err...
Netero: T_T
Zeno: The fuck dude?
Netero: Melty Man
Zeno: -___-
Komugi: Oh yeah King baby, your General is inserting his lance into my fortress.
King: Yes, its a move I created just now.
Zeno: They were only playing Gung-Gi... perverts.

-------
No 266 spoilers yet eh?


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 5, 2007)

LOL Thats really funny Superman 

I was just looking around here is a pic but I think its from the last couple of chapters:

Lame Superhero of the Week: The Gay Ghost


----------



## Lord Snow (Nov 5, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone remembers in which chapter nen scripting(God Pattern) was explained.


----------



## halfcig (Nov 5, 2007)

man, the last 2 pages were fuking intense!!! best thing about hxh is you NEVER know what will happen
no one beside the 2 old dudes can even touch the royal guards, i want to know their plan!!!!!!!!! fuk, cant wait next chap
best manga EVER


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 5, 2007)

@gent9 said:


> I was wondering if anyone remembers in which chapter nen scripting(God Pattern) was explained.



I dont know which chapter it is but the qouted post bellow from night fall dream pretty much explains everything.


*Spoiler*: __ 





You see there are 6 types on nen: Reinforcement, Transformation, Emission, Materialization, Manipulation, Specialization.

They would fit on the nen chart like this:




Now everyone has a natural nen affinity that he is born into that depends on his personality and is affected by his growth. (for example naive people have Reinforcement, wicked and laid back people have Transformation......)

Now the affinity that someone is born into is the only one that he can master to its full potential. He can master other affinities, but he cant reach 100% of their power. the closest two to his affinity can be reached to 60%. the other 2 can be mastered to 20% only, with exeption of specialization of course. (see below for examples).


For example..lets see gon.

Gon is in the Reinforcement group...


That means if he trains hard enough, the maximum he can reach are the numbers in the chart.

Now for your original question. His JanKen attack consists of three parts ( rock, paper, and scissors).
- Rock is Reinforcment ( which is his natural affinity, thats why its the strongest of the 3).
- Paper is Emmison (which is one of his two secondary elements, thats why its clearly weaker)
- Scissor is Transformation (the other secondary element, thats why its also weaker that rock).

So far gon has been training on Reinforcment, Emission, and Transformation. (and these are the 3 he can use).


Another example is Killua.


See that Killua applies the same rule. however note that specialization is the exeption that proves this rule. unless you are born into specialization you can't use it (always 0%), but it hasn't been explained if a specialization user can learn other forms.

Specilization is mostly odd abilities that doesn't fit any of the 6 groups, like the ability of Pakunoda from geiene ryodan who can read memories.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 5, 2007)

halfcig said:


> man, the last 2 pages were fuking intense!!! best thing about hxh is you NEVER know what will happen
> no one beside the 2 old dudes can even touch the royal guards, i want to know their plan!!!!!!!!! fuk, cant wait next chap
> best manga EVER



Yeah, Hunter X Hunter sometimes makes you think on those lines .... 

but seriously i dont think Gon is anywhere near to fighting the king yet. I think it has to be Netero and Zeno who do it. This is not a manga where people get uber powerups .....
so i think Gon and Killua would be happy if they manage to beat Pitou


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 5, 2007)

they're sticking to the plan with few minor adjustments gon is still for pitou as netero is to king.
i thought pitou can fly i hope he returns quick to the castle so action could resume


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh I think pitu will be there quicker than we think, he already stopped flying too far and once he gets on the floor he will be there in no time and first thing he will approach will be gon & everyone else fighting Yupi which then causes the fight between pitu versus gon/killua and I am guessing morau has to fight yupi with shoot's help


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 5, 2007)

well pitou right now is free falling and it seems it'll take a couple of minutes to land. i hope shoot will be a good match for yupi.
there still the cheetah, lobster, and the wolf, and the one who sucks nen


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 5, 2007)

> but seriously i dont think Gon is anywhere near to fighting the king yet. I think it has to be Netero and Zeno who do it. This is not a manga where people get uber powerups .....
> so i think Gon and Killua would be happy if they manage to beat Pitou


But this is a manga that someone who is a weaker overall fighter can beat a stronger opponent with the right skill set, resolve and strategy. The fight b/w gon and the mad bomber from greed island is a prime example of this.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2007)

No matter how important the underdog element is, theres no chance in hell Gon is gonna go up against the King. And anyone else see Komugi dying for the king?


----------



## Starwing (Nov 5, 2007)

I actually think we're in for a plot twist, and perhaps the King would not have to be killed for a variety of reasons.  There are simply too many other factors for this to end simply.

1. Komugi's influence on the King's psyche.
2. What is Palm up to?
3. The King willingly injured himself to uphold his promise, and Killua fretted about it so much.
4. The extra baby in the Queen's stomach.  To my understanding, the King was the last child the Queen would ever have, so why was there an extra?  Twin-Kings?  Or did the present King steal the real king's nutrients and rip himself out?
5. Mr. Wolfy's investigation; perhaps it ties in with Palm?
6. Where in the world did these large Chimera Ants come from anyway?  Why aren't there more of them?
7.  Where did Pockle's conscience go?
8. The King's name; Meruem.

With so many other factors about... I have a feeling that fights aren't the only thing coming up.  Maybe these won't all be addressed, but I definitely think at least three will.  
-Something will definitely happen with the King's mind/goodness/villainy.  It's been harped upon so much.  
-Komugi and Palm also will have significant parts to play in the plot.  
-The King's name has a great part to play.

If I know one thing about Togashi, it's that none of his plot-lines are never unresolved.  He always finds a way of tying things up.  That's what I love most about HxH.  The fights are great, but in the end, this is a story about plot, not fights.


My tentative, wild theory right now is that:
-Pockle (arrow dude) is reincarnated in the King.  
-The other baby in the Queen's womb is also a King, but didn't receive Pockle's nen-filled meat ball thingy, so didn't grow.  The King, on the other hand, grew far too fast and killed the Queen before her time.
-Palm will tell the King his name, because she has first hand knowledge about his budding goodness and perhaps found the solution to the problem (perhaps during or after a fight, where the King is not defeated), and something in the King will change.
-it may be revealed that the King rejects his name, saying that the name was for the OTHER one.

But yeah... unlikely, but that's how I think all the pieces fit together at this moment.  I can't wait!


----------



## olaf (Nov 5, 2007)

I hope that this faggy buterfly royal guard will die fast 

I wonder what strategy Gon&Killua have against Pitou (why won't he use his ability to gat a sexchange?! it was better when everyone though she was flat chested gilr)


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 5, 2007)

i kinda like the faggy butterfly i find him amusing whenever his worrying about the king


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 6, 2007)

^you mean Pufu??? 

i don't know why, but that guy reminds me of Light Yagami~


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 6, 2007)

i dont get wtf is up with knuckle and that one traitor ant. i mean if netero and zeno are gonna fight the king what are those losers doing? getting killed thats what


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 6, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i dont get wtf is up with knuckle and that one traitor ant. i mean if netero and zeno are gonna fight the king what are those losers doing? getting killed thats what



who's the traitor ant???


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 6, 2007)

i think he means the chameleon they want to put king in2 hatsu mode maybe they'll end up doing it to pufu instead


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 6, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> i think he means the chameleon they want to put king in2 hatsu mode maybe they'll end up doing it to pufu instead



oh... the chameleon guy, i forgot about him...

i found a trans at apforums (i don't know if it's fake or not). here goes nothing:



> Hxh 266
> 
> モラウが龍を敵の念と勘違いするが、
> 天井を突き破ってきていることから、
> ...



it sounds interesting... 

also, pics from We1rD of nexgear forums:





hope it's not fake...


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 6, 2007)

awesome we gonna see some action.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 6, 2007)

good i am glad zitoh will get taken care of. it looks like that one royal guard is about get pwned hard


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 6, 2007)

This chapter looks like fun  thanks peace for the spoiler translation I cant rep you yet


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 6, 2007)

just the luck of those ants to meet zeno and netero


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 6, 2007)

well zitoh has survived so far, which amazes me. zitoh is impressive, he's like deidara, lucky


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is another photo:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah, i just hope it isn't fake... at last, we got to see some fighting~!!!


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 6, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well zitoh has survived so far, which amazes me. zitoh is impressive, he's like deidara, lucky



it wont be long till zeno catches up with him


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 6, 2007)

here is more:


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2007)

Whos that next to the king? Im glad its finally getting serious. The last panel of the last chapter was awesome.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 6, 2007)

to me looks like the dragon fly ant which the octopus guy has taken his body


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 6, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> here is more:


Isn't that pic from where the King killed the crow that was attacking his lovah?


----------



## Throatpoker (Nov 6, 2007)

you're right, damn this fake spoilers!


----------



## Fran (Nov 6, 2007)

Zeno is awesome!
Knuckle vs Mereum?
Oh dear oh dear. That's not going to go down well, but he's got Shoot with him. Hopefully shoot will give him a run for his money!

Good stuff, thanks for spoiler. ~ Next chapter will be AWE-SOME.

I just hope Zeno raped Zitoh incredibly hard. From behind!


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 6, 2007)

@Klown & The Technical my humble appologies as soon as i see a photo I guess I get too excited LOL & I cant understand japanese to see what they are saying

So I post any one that I see

@Mattaro what is happening to Hisoka's porn FC? you guys are not around


----------



## Fran (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmm? I still keep it updated!
Nice GIF in your signature HxH85 
Anyone know where I can get HxH Gifs? 
I've hardly got any...And they are so awesome.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 6, 2007)

@Klown: yeah, that's the one

@Mattaru: ask Goku


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 6, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Hmm? I still keep it updated!
> Nice GIF in your signature HxH85
> Anyone know where I can get HxH Gifs?
> I've hardly got any...And they are so awesome.



Thanks credit for the gif goes to Goku he designed it for the Anti-Sasuke FC you can ask him nicely to lend you some other ones that he has or to make you one


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 6, 2007)

Who is zitoh again???


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 6, 2007)

Zitoh is the cheetah ant that fought Knuckle & Morau, has high speed

Here is another spoiler pic not sure if it legit cause there has been too many fakes this week I am guessing jump must have been really pissed off about the early spoilers of last week.



and more:


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 6, 2007)

i reallly hope zitoh dies. he is soooo annoying.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Nov 6, 2007)

Man, HXH needs its own Libary.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2007)

So im not the only one who doesn't like Zithou then, God I want that shit to die already.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 6, 2007)

that speed freak started to piss me off when he made a fool of morau and co. time to say goodbye to him.


----------



## Fran (Nov 6, 2007)

Zitoh is going to get OWNED by Zeno.
HARD. Dragon Legs baby <3


----------



## Taleran (Nov 6, 2007)

Old Spoiler is Fake and Old

new spoiler is confirmed by BF


> 煽り「招かれざる局地戦!!」
> 
> ピトーの〝円〟は全く感じられず
> 目の前には1階にいるはずのない
> ...







> Yupi: Who are you guys?
> 
> Some(thing)'s in a military car, resolved to do something or other.
> 
> ...


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 6, 2007)

whoa i guess change of plans die yupi die


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 7, 2007)

I KNEW IT!!! something smells fishy with the old spoiler!!

Damn!! change of plans!!! Kill that annoying ant Gon and Killua!!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 7, 2007)

hmm why would they change plans like that so spontaneously though, i thought they needed revenge for kaito


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 7, 2007)

^guess they realized something important... i always believed Pitou >>>>>>>>> Yupi and that Pitou is the strongest royal guard and they realized that they can handle Yupi more than Pitou... just a guess though.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 7, 2007)

maybe gon realized yupi isn't the type of opponent for shoot and knuckle that they would be much more favorable against pitou.

i guess gon isn't quite a bullheaded as always and manage to let his grudge go to bad.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 7, 2007)

you know what i think... i think that Yupi vs Gon/Killua is a rather even fight rather than Pitou vs Gon/Killua. it sounds quite fair and doesn't seem to be a mis-match to me...


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 7, 2007)

maybe gon sensed yupi to be much more dangerous than pitou


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is more photos from Battle Franky from ap:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 19 : 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 19 : 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/QT_LiEn/Hong-Lien/lovehim.jpg 
Page 19 : 
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 7, 2007)

it looks like shoot went nuts like novu did, and the royal guard looks fucking intimidating with his weird fire eyes and sharp teeth


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 7, 2007)

omg it's sooooooooooooooo awesome. i cant wait for rawrrrr


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 7, 2007)

AWESOMEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! shit can't rep... i'll be back for your rep, bitches...


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 7, 2007)

shoot's going hysterical


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like king is not where he they left him, either he scenced netero & zeno way early or king & kumogi are already at it (somewhere quiet and peacefull) LOL


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 7, 2007)

wooooooooot~!!! 3000th post!!!

Congratulate me for taking this place, Fools!!!


----------



## Niabingi (Nov 7, 2007)

I am now starting to think to myself we have how many chapters until this goes on break again and its just gotten to such an amazing point it's making it worse. I am soooo hyped for this weeks chapter its unreal but we are not gonna get to see the end of any one of these fights before the next break.


----------



## Throatpoker (Nov 7, 2007)

1. Killua recognizes his Grandpa's near.
2. What happens with that Shoot expression is that, Gon takes the initiative in attacking Yupi because Shoot's tendency is to hesitate and think things through before going on the offensive.
3. Knuckle gets to Yupi, and puts potclean on him.
4. This chapter fucking rules.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 7, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Looks like king is not where he they left him, either he scenced netero & zeno way early or king & kumogi are already at it (somewhere quiet and peacefull) LOL



king and kumogi ran off some place with no interruption


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 7, 2007)

Throatpoker said:


> 1. Killua recognizes his Grandpa's near.
> 2. What happens with that Shoot expression is that, Gon takes the initiative in attacking Yupi because Shoot's tendency is to hesitate and think things through before going on the offensive.
> 3. Knuckle gets to Yupi, and puts potclean on him.
> 4. *This chapter fucking rules.*



i second this post... 

WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO PALM?! 

ok, i want some hot stuff...


----------



## Throatpoker (Nov 7, 2007)

Peace said:


> ok, i want some hot stuff...



Something tells me Palm and Komugi are doing the scissors thing (kids ask your parents what this is), while the King watches, lol.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 7, 2007)

Throatpoker said:


> Something tells me Palm and Komugi are doing the scissors thing (kids ask your parents what this is), while the King watches, lol.



I was thinking on the same lines LOL (we perverts)


----------



## Fran (Nov 7, 2007)

Tsss, stop the Fanboy Fantasy's about Kogumi! You can't handle the snot =3

Yupi...We've yet to see him in action. Looking forward to this.

What's that about Knuckle dieing?
God's Accomplice? O_O; ~ I'm lost now.

...No Zeno v Zitoh though


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 7, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Tsss, stop the *Fanboy* Fantasy's about Kogumi! You can't handle the snot =3



I am not a boy LOL

EDIT:



> Ok after reading it in french, I understand better.
> Gon attack Yupi because they do not have a way to know if Melereon and Knucles have been hit by the dragon dive while they are invisible.
> So since no one can know, gon understand that someone had to attack yupi just in case Knuclles had been hit.



This is according to riyuhou from nexgear, what u guys think? Do you think that's what gon has sensed?


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 7, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Tsss, stop the Fanboy Fantasy's about Kogumi! You can't handle the snot =3
> 
> Yupi...We've yet to see him in action. Looking forward to this.
> 
> ...



god's accomplice is the chameleons skill

palm is being molested somewhere by a random ant


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2007)

Palm has better things to do than have sex or get molested you sexist bastards

And I can't wait for Komugi part in the arc, I hope we get some emotional scenes.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 7, 2007)

LOL I dont know about palm, it looked like all she talked about was how to get with novu or gon.


----------



## Snickers (Nov 7, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Palm has better things to do than have sex or get molested you sexist bastards
> 
> And I can't wait for Komugi part in the arc, I hope we get some emotional scenes.



Emotional scenes my ass. 
I want Gon and Killua to lay the smack down on Yupi. Killua announced he'll be using his new technique (Kammuru-Godspeed) so I have no desires whatsoever to see King go emo over a blind snotty chess player.

Really !! How can one think about emotional scenes, when we have Netero , Zeno , Gon and Killua (with a new technique) in one building fully prepared for battle. Emotional scenes would be a waste of space for this moment, because we need more fighting before Togashi takes a break again.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2007)

Damn this chapter looks great, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 7, 2007)

Snickers said:


> Emotional scenes my ass.
> I want Gon and Killua to lay the smack down on Yupi. Killua announced he'll be using his new technique (Kammuru-Godspeed) so I have no desires whatsoever to see King go emo over a blind snotty chess player.
> 
> Really !! How can one think about emotional scenes, when we have Netero , Zeno , Gon and Killua (with a new technique) in one building fully prepared for battle. Emotional scenes would be a waste of space for this moment, because we need more fighting before Togashi takes a break again.


I couldn't agree more. Hm, good chapter methinks. I liked Gon's determination. Also, it's a shame to see shoot breaking down. I wonder why.
And I loved Yupi's evil expression. It comes close to that of Nef and Hisoka in terms of creepyness.

The withdrawal sympthoms we're going to have once Togashi _returns_ to his break are going to be terrible.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2007)

Snickers said:


> Emotional scenes my ass.
> I want Gon and Killua to lay the smack down on Yupi. Killua announced he'll be using his new technique (Kammuru-Godspeed) so I have no desires whatsoever to see King go emo over a blind snotty chess player.
> 
> Really !! How can one think about emotional scenes, when we have Netero , Zeno , Gon and Killua (with a new technique) in one building fully prepared for battle. Emotional scenes would be a waste of space for this moment, because we need more fighting before Togashi takes a break again.



Having one panel which shows some emotion won't exactly take too much space, don't get me wrong I love my fights just like the next person but I wan't to see what effect Komugi has had on the king. And I don't expect the King to go emo, I expect him to do something awful to Komugi. 

And the break will probably come before Netero faces off with the king, tho hopefully by then the fights with the guards will already have started.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 7, 2007)

Snickers said:


> Emotional scenes my ass.
> I want Gon and Killua to lay the smack down on Yupi. Killua announced he'll be using his new technique (Kammuru-Godspeed) so I have no desires whatsoever to see King go emo over a blind snotty chess player.
> 
> Really !! How can one think about emotional scenes, when we have Netero , Zeno , Gon and Killua (with a new technique) in one building fully prepared for battle. Emotional scenes would be a waste of space for this moment, because we need more fighting before Togashi takes a break again.



quoted for absolute truth!!! *but nothing can defeat porn... *


i want some action dammit!!!

EDIT: how do you like my new name?


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 7, 2007)

is the break really true togashi really loves to torture his fans.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 7, 2007)

Has the next chapter come out yet ?
It sucks that we cant make another thread a new chapter. There should be a separate HxH section damit ...
the images were cool ... i think the fights are finally gonna start.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 8, 2007)

^i think a separate section for HxH won't survive... there are only a few HxH fans that are active in this thread and it can't sustain.

anyway, WHAT AN AWESOME CHAPTER THIS WILL BE~!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 8, 2007)

@Master Bait I see you changed your name, congrats  btw thanks for repping unfortunately i still need to spread my reps  I will rep u as soon as i can

@Kurapica where do you get those brilliant fanarts from? They are amazing

@Feanor - The spirit of fire I agree with you I am sure if togashi didnt come back after his break and the section got inactive surely they can delete it?

Here is alot more photos from apforum Battle Franky

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

and some part translations from Jozen from apforum:

After Yupi revealed his transformation and belligerent smile Shoot stopped moving. However not because he was mentally beaten down.

Shoot (If I come any closer he's going to counter my attack)
(To avoid the 10000 to 1 possibility of accidentally
hitting Knuckle instead)

he tries to divert Yupis attention to himself. The moment he prepared his flying arm and the cage it came.

the "ryuuseigun" come raining down
(same scene at the end of the last chapter)


OH THIS CHAPTER IS THE SHIT LOL

I just want to see it in anime specialy the part that Yupi's arms start growing and I love gon's serious face

Fantastic


----------



## Throatpoker (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks alot for those, that's the freaking whole chapter!


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 8, 2007)

ultimate shit, wasting zillion pages on stupid stair scenemadmad
i pity myself for having too much expectation for this chapter.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 8, 2007)

Why are you even reading then? 
If you dont like it, drop it.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 8, 2007)

Mat®icha said:


> ultimate shit, wasting zillion pages on stupid stair scenemadmad
> i pity myself for having too much expectation for this chapter.



NOOOOOOOOO!!! DON'T DROP IT PLEASE!!! OR ELSE IT WILL BREAK!!! 

we'll just wait and see...

EDIT: thnx for the spoiler pics HxH85... it's awesome!!!


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 8, 2007)

if i dont like one chapter then i should drop it???o_O

i'm just pissed off to the very slow pace. nothing more.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 8, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> if i dont like one chapter then i should drop it???o_O
> 
> i'm just pissed off to the very slow pace. nothing more.



yes, yes, YES!!! don't drop it!!! 

just as planned...


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 8, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> yes, yes, YES!!! don't drop it!!!
> 
> just as planned...


 
why u worried so much?


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 8, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> why u worried so much?



because i love you~!!! 

because it's a great series and it deserves the attention!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 8, 2007)

^^ because I love you LOL


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 8, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> because i love you~!!!
> 
> because it's a great series and it deserves the attention!!!


 

PM is sent.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow and o plz. the pacing is just fine. its called "being logical". Yeah I know most manga don't do that anymore.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Why are you even reading then?
> If you dont like it, drop it.



I hate stupid responses like that

Anyway for me the pacing isn't the problem, its that Togashi will be taking a break soon so we want as much action to happen as possible in each chapter.


----------



## Fran (Nov 8, 2007)

The pacing is fine. It's building up very nicely instead of throwing everything at you at once.
The next chapter looks decent. Looking forward to it!





Am I the only one who wants to see more of the sheer smexy awesomeness that is *Shoot*?
His techniquie is awesome.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 8, 2007)

shoots hesitations makes him go hysterical


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 8, 2007)

i don't mind the slow pacing actually, as long as we get to see what happens it's alright.

what i really want to see is Killua's new technique and how they'll (Gon and Killua) defeat a Royal Guard. Also, Komugi is a potential help for the King. I want to see how the events will turn out.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 8, 2007)

awesome chapter, and i love this intensely tight pacing. its perfect, i feel so much tension right now, and gon is such a BAMF


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 8, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> awesome chapter, and i love this intensely tight pacing. its perfect, i feel so much tension right now, and gon is such a BAMF



wtf?! you've already read it?! WHERE?!?!


----------



## Power16 (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome chapter. If this is break is really going to happen i want a little bit more of Zeno and at least an intro to Killua's new technique.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 9, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> wtf?! you've already read it?! WHERE?!?!



no man calm down , i looked at the spoiler pics thats all


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 9, 2007)

hehe .... every one is getting nice and pumped up for the big fights ...

and the spoiler pics were great IMO. Cant wait for the translations.

HXH definitely deserves its attention


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 9, 2007)

if you think about it, we only have like 4 more chaps left before he breaks again. so what will this end at? perhaps the beginning of netero vs king?


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 9, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> no man calm down , i looked at the spoiler pics thats all



Damn!!! my excitement had me tricked!!! 

i must calm down...


----------



## Parallax (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't see why many people are disappointed with the pace.  It's called buildup and tension.  It's not like you're reading HxH for simply the fighting...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 9, 2007)

i agree since after all fights are 90% mental


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey guys got this from levele from nexgear forum:



> hello, I can read Japanese.
> About how strong Yupii exactly is..well this chapter sheds some more light on that.
> The description of him reacting to the sudden attack explains that:
> 
> ...



And here is raw in better low quality with readable japanese text:

Link removed


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 9, 2007)

i must admit though that i read HxH because of the cool characters and the plot... fights are like seasonings. they make the manga more fun to read.



> hello, I can read Japanese.
> About how strong Yupii exactly is..well this chapter sheds some more light on that.
> The description of him reacting to the sudden attack explains that:
> 
> ...



more dangerous, huh? Damn, I am liking this!!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 9, 2007)

damn, Togashi has focused on Pitou .... causing every one to think that Pitou is the strongest .... he sidetracked everyone ... 

I think he is gonna set the fights up the fights before taking the second break ......


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 9, 2007)

I said it from the beginning that is whats gonna happen but i doubt his break is gonna be long this time


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah maybe it will be just be about a year


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2007)

SigbinPuti? said:


> yeah maybe it will be just be about a year



I hope to god that not the case

But Im sure that Togashi won't take that much for a break, well I hope.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 9, 2007)

a week or 2 should be fine a month above is torture


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 9, 2007)

I think its 10 weeks I dont know why but thats what my intuitions tells me


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 9, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> I think its 10 weeks I dont know why but thats what my intuitions tells me



2 and a half months  it pains me just imagining the w8 for his return if so


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 9, 2007)

Hell for me a week is alot never mind 10 weeks but what can we do?  I just think more than that is pointless for  him


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 9, 2007)

is he about to die sumting like dat or is it just teh lazy bones acting up


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL Fuck knows maybe he likes to torture us


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 9, 2007)

10 weeks is nothing .... when i read the last chapter before the break, i remember feeling really sad that this manga is not gonna be made anytime soon.

But yeah ..... Togashi is one of the jumps most famous mangakas ..... so he will naturally get preferrential treatment. It seems he gets paid holidays ... thats life *sigh*


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 9, 2007)

at least he should wrap up the current arc since its been hanging for so long. rather than leaving for a break at near high climax of the current arc.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 9, 2007)

thats why i think this break will be short but one can only hope


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 9, 2007)

i wager a month give or take for his break hope its less.


----------



## deathgod (Nov 9, 2007)

Wait I thought he already had 10 chapters premade and all ready for release. If he's been doing nothing related to HxH since the first chapter was released up until the last chapter, does that mean he'll have had 10 weeks break before he takes another break

I want his job


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 9, 2007)

i think he must be back before the time for volume 25 release
so when he takes a break he will have released  10 chapters for vol 25
and each vol contain 13 chapter for now 
so i think he will come back 3 weeks before vol 25

but they might release less chapters per volume


----------



## Starwing (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm repeating myself, but I read that Togashi will be taking Christmas Break with his family and restart the manga in January.  That means... 3 or 4 weeks break.

I believe he has more chapters already, but he's doing this to SJ to make a point.


----------



## DethStryque (Nov 9, 2007)

well * shrugs * i'll have naruto/bleach to sustain me so i'll be fine -_-....naruto has skipped 1 or 2 or even 3 weeks so much i've learned how to deal with it....


----------



## Shade (Nov 9, 2007)

Is the scan out?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 9, 2007)

Starwing said:


> I'm repeating myself, but I read that Togashi will be taking Christmas Break with his family and restart the manga in January.  That means... 3 or 4 weeks break.
> 
> I believe he has more chapters already, but he's doing this to SJ to make a point.


Hm, where did you read this? If he was doing these breaks purposely, I'd be even more dissapointed in him.


----------



## Fran (Nov 9, 2007)

Is that a rather cute Pitou and Kaito in your signature Kurapica?
Hotness.

Can't wait for this week's dose of HxH.
As for the break...At least we know it's a *break* - there's still the promise that he's coming back unlike last time, where we were left in mystery.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, it's them. It's a shame they never got along that well in the manga. 

I just hope that HxH will be back on schedule before the end of January. It's still strange that Togashi was only able to draw just 10 chapters within 2 years. If he keep working at this pace we it will take quite a while before the manga is concluded (Which actually isn't that bad at all ).


----------



## TEK (Nov 9, 2007)

Yea, I hope he has a set plan for where this is going. I really want this Ant arc to be over so we can get on with the Ryodan and the search for Gin. But for now, I am excited to see the upcoming battles. I just want to see some more action.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 10, 2007)

TOGASHI!!! YOU DAMN LAZY BASTARD!!!


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay I know this thread is about the manga but I just finish watching the entire anime series TV series + OVA's... Wow I just gotta say it suck ass this series fails it rips off of Naruto so much.  The manga-ka should be sued for doing this. Thanks bye. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Kidding! Kidding put away your pitchforks the only thing true about that post is about me starting this series. Damn I was completely blown away. Far better then expected easily one of the best shonen anime series I've ever seen. So many great moments too many to list most of them involved Hisoka. 

So what's so great about HXH first the friendship. It's really well done you can understand as to why they care for each other Gon, Killua, Kurapica and Leorio they've all been through alot but made it out together. Really love the relationship between Gon and Killua now that's how bestfriends are supposed to be alike. 

I've never really like that piss poor relationship between Naruto and Sasuke I just don't understand why would they would give a shit about each other. Naruto says Sasuke is like a brother to him but it never really came out that way it really was just poorly done. Sasuke is a complete emo prick period. Naruto is a loudmouth selfish character both just don't click well.

But with Gon and Killua you see that special bond that shows you that they truely care for each other. If one or the other gets hurt they get piss, if one gets depress the other cheers him up if their in a tight spot they know just by looking at him because they know each other well. They fight, they argue, show their weaknesses to each other and have fun together that my friends is how bestfriends are supposed to be alike.    

And then there's Hisoka oh man best villain EVER in not just in a shonen series but in all manga. His likeable, scary as fuck, makes you laugh and strong as hell all rolled into one dude. I can see that Orochimaru was copied off Hisoka character but ended coming out as a poor man's version of Hisoka. Oro is nowhere near likeable or as fudge up as Hisoka nor does he make you laugh like Hisoka does. Also I find Hisoka's finding "ripe fruits" for him to "pluck" far more interesting then Oro's finding all jutsu's in the world kinda felt that goal of his not interesting at all.

Also Kurapica = Sasuke another piss poor rippoff of HXH. Kurapica's tribe was killed off and has eyes that give him all nen abilities to use at 100% and goes on a revenge spree agaisn't a certain organzation to avenge his dead tribe. Sounds like a certain character from Naruto doesn't?

Now the Nen stuff in HXH okay another BIG ripoff that Naruto did. Shit how the hell the manga-ka not sue Kishimoto? I've heard theire "friends" but seriously no friends rips his friend work.

Then there's the exam really do I need to even try to explain why that's a ripoff as well including that one female exam judge.

Anyways enough about Naruto being a ripoff of HXH.

Do gotta say I'm dissapointed with the third and fourth OVA's the Greed Island's OVA. Not with the story but the animation WTF happened? It looks like they switch from animation cells to digital animation by doing so it made the series lose that semi-old school to it like as if was done in the early 90's animation dark mood style but with smooth animation. But now it looks all stiff ,bright and shiny it ruined the mood to the series. It did improve a bit in the G.I. final OVA it wasn't as stiff or bright but still didn't have that certain mood to it like the TV and first OVA series had.

Also the fight scenes weren't as well done as the TV and first OVA series were. Mostly due to the stiff animation didn't have that smooth look to it. Also didn't help that it didn't have the same Director that did the TV series and 1st OVA series. But some rookie directors if you look at animenewsnetwork.com at the Directors you see TV series/OVA director was experience already had done Kenshin series and OVA's which were great but the other two directors for the last two OVA's just weren't experience with one haven't done NOTHING except direct HXH G.I. OVA and haven't done anything since then...

Oh well overall great series TV series and first OVA at least. The G.I. OVA's were semi decent but didn't have that grand epic feel to it. 

So now onto the manga! Can anyone tell me as to where the G.I. OVA leaves off in the manga Volume and chapter. The part where they meet um... Gin? fishing at the end assuming that wasn't filler of course.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 10, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Okay I know this thread is about the manga but I just finish watching the entire anime series TV series + OVA's... Wow I just gotta say it suck ass this series fails it rips off of Naruto so much.  The manga-ka should be sued for doing this. Thanks bye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ova stops at vol 18 ch 185
yeah and i do agree the animation dropped quite a bit for GI ova


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 10, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Okay I know this thread is about the manga but I just finish watching the entire anime series TV series + OVA's... Wow I just gotta say it suck ass this series fails it rips off of Naruto so much.  The manga-ka should be sued for doing this. Thanks bye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn bastard... i was about to flame you!!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



start reading at chapter 185... you'll freak out by the art at first but the story makes up for it and eventually you'll get used to the art... hope you'll like it... 

and yes, i agree with GI OVA... 
but it's still enjoyable at least.


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2007)

Lol, when I first read that, I was pretty shocked/pissed at what I had read. But after reading the spoiler, I'm glad that you were just kidding. 

Does anyone know if the translation is up yet for the newest chapter?


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 10, 2007)

domo domo


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 10, 2007)

TEK said:


> Lol, when I first read that, I was pretty shocked/pissed at what I had read.



Look you need to face the fact HXH copied off Naruto. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But seriously I'm suprised of craplod of things that _Naruto_ copied from HXH like Biscuit = Tsunade. Not a _complete_ ripoff but you can see that Tsunade being "inspired" from her character hidden true age plus a powerful ass female character.

There's also Killua's special move which reminds me of Chidori which I'm certain Killua's moved came first. 




And why is it the strongest main character in the group is a girl!!! Kurapica.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay I'm 50/50 as to which gender Kurapica is...


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 10, 2007)

it pains me to say karuto is male too


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 10, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> And why is it the strongest main character in the group is a girl!!! Kurapica.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



uhmm... Kurapica is a dude so is this guy:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 10, 2007)

Lies! You bastards lie! Kuroro even said that he was surprise he was captured by a girl he said that to Kurapica! Not only that Kurapica threatened him if he said anything more :amazed

There's your damn proof!

Okay okay Kurapica is likely to be a guy and it's just the Togashi fucking with us when it comes with Kurapica. You guys gotta agree Kurapica looked hawt dress as a girl.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 10, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Lies! You bastards lie! Kuroro even said that he was surprise he was captured by a girl he said that to Kurapica! Not only that Kurapica threatened him if he said anything more :amazed
> 
> There's your damn proof!
> 
> Okay okay Kurapica is likely to be a guy and it's just the Togashi fucking with us when it comes with Kurapica. You guys gotta agree Kurapica looked hawt dress as a girl.



don't be deceived by outer appearance... Kurapica is male!


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2007)

so are they still on the insect king arc?


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 10, 2007)

^they're on the climax of it...


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2007)

so i caught up on hxh like a week ago

and i didn't understand one section of it ...

there was like 1 or 2 volume where the art got really funky to say the least

did the author did it on purpose?

cause i didn't enjoy reading that section of the manga at all


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 10, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> Lies! You bastards lie! Kuroro even said that he was surprise he was captured by a girl he said that to Kurapica! Not only that Kurapica threatened him if he said anything more :amazed
> 
> There's your damn proof!
> 
> Okay okay Kurapica is likely to be a guy and it's just the Togashi fucking with us when it comes with Kurapica. You guys gotta agree Kurapica looked hawt dress as a girl.



Nah .... Kurapica is a boy . It is shown in the anime (atleast) when Kurapica is training for his Nen. They show him naked and there were no boobs  .... so Kurapica is a boy. 

And Karuto is a boy ?? :amazed .... i wonder what killua would look like after spending an hour where Karuto gets his makeup done 

I donot think Tsunade is Biskue ripoff ..... Tsunade is taken from the legend of Jirayia which is a japanese legend.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 10, 2007)

^why Feanor, you just had a great news!!! Karuto is a dude!!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 10, 2007)

Muk said:


> so i caught up on hxh like a week ago
> 
> and i didn't understand one section of it ...
> 
> ...



Apparently Togashi was ill at that time and so there are a couple of chapters that are really bad. But apparently these chapters were improved upon in the volume verisions. We faithful HXH fans have long forgiven him for his languor which resulted in that crappy chapters


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2007)

> Nah .... Kurapica is a boy . It is shown in the anime (atleast) when Kurapica is training for his Nen. They show him naked and there were no boobs  .... so Kurapica is a boy.



There are flat chested women you know...sexist.



> And Karuto is a boy ??  .... i wonder what killua would look like after spending an hour where Karuto gets his makeup done



All the dudes looks like girls in the manga, for months I though Feitan was a woman until his shirt was incinerated and I noticed no boobs. And seriously Pitou should be a woman, he looks way too weird for a guy.



> I donot think Tsunade is Biskue ripoff ..... Tsunade is taken from the legend of Jirayia which is a japanese legend.



i agree, not to mention Tsunades character is nothing like Bisukes. Kishi is influenced much more from mythology than HxH.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2007)

another question ...

so killuar and gon lost their fight to go to the intial ngl or place where the ant queen used to be

then somewhere inbetween there was a time skip right? cause i see the super little baby that come out of her guts all grown up to be a 2-3 year old baby

did gon and killua improve at all during that time? cause i think that's where the funky drawing came in and i only skimmed over them.

he lost his ren for a while too right?


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 10, 2007)

^uhmmm... there wasn't any time-skip, really...


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2007)

maybe i just skimmed over it then >_>;

i don't want to read those funky pages though >_>; and it was almost a whole volume of it too ....


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2007)

Well Gon and Killua trained for a month with Bisuke so they could fight against the king, and the king came out all grown from mummys womb. You really should read the chapters, they're not that badly drawn.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 10, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Well Gon and Killua trained for a month with Bisuke so they could fight against the king, and the king came out all grown from mummys womb. You really should read the chapters, they're not that badly drawn.



i second this.

and if even you think the art is crappy, the story makes up for it. 
it would be a waste if you'll just neglect such a great plot just because you don't like the art. just read it, reading it won't hurt you.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 10, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> There are flat chested women you know...sexist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The whole thing about Tsunade hidden age may have been influence by Bisuke never really said about the personality being the same though. I think another character that may have given Kishi "inspiration" is that "Ossu" kid which may have lead him to make Rock Lee character. Again not a right off copy but Kishi doing his own spin of that character.



> Nah .... Kurapica is a boy . It is shown in the anime (atleast) when Kurapica is training for his Nen. They show him naked and there were no boobs .... so Kurapica is a boy.



Ah I remember seeing that... but if it wasn't shown in the manga it shouldn't be considered as proof that Kurapica is a guy.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 10, 2007)

Muk said:


> another question ...
> 
> so killuar and gon lost their fight to go to the intial ngl or place where the ant queen used to be
> 
> ...



The little baby is the king's twin or brother, the king was the same size when he came out so no there is no time skip 

and for the art they have a redrawn version out recently for the whole volume 24, so I guess you can read that one.

and yeah gon did lost his ren for awhile (i think 30 days) in his fight with knockle (cause of knockle's ability)


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 10, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> There are flat chested women you know...sexist.
> 
> All the dudes looks like girls in the manga, for months I though Feitan was a woman until his shirt was incinerated and I noticed no boobs. And seriously Pitou should be a woman, he looks way too weird for a guy.



Dude you just owned yourself 
I know Togashi really is weird, to draw such effeminate males.
And I am not sexist .... >_< 





Gutsu said:


> The whole thing about Tsunade hidden age may have been influence by Bisuke never really said about the personality being the same though. I think another character that may have given Kishi "inspiration" is that "Ossu" kid which may have lead him to make Rock Lee character. Again not a right off copy but Kishi doing his own spin of that character.
> 
> 
> Ah I remember seeing that... but if it wasn't shown in the manga it shouldn't be considered as proof that Kurapica is a guy.



I think HXH and Naruto were coeval for the most part. I think that Rock lee and Zushi were introduced weeks of each other. I wouldnt call Rocklee a rip off of Zushi and  vice-versa.

I alluded to that image in the anime since I assumed that they would have checked Kurapica's gender with Togashi while doing that scene. Or they are really familiar with Togashi's weird habit of drawing effeminate men.

And for those who want kurapica and co to be females


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fapping to Pitou or karuto wont make you gay ....


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2007)

Gon's ability to tune everything out while focusing on his mission is second to none


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2007)

could someone ddl me 265?

i don't want to search through the thread for it


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 10, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> There are flat chested women you know...sexist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i thought i was the only one who thinks that...and his muffled voice from the anime didnt helped either


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 10, 2007)

Muk said:


> could someone ddl me 265?
> 
> i don't want to search through the thread for it




I havent got the dl link but you can read it online here:
Link removed


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 10, 2007)

Shit, no fights this chapter either?!
Well next week it has to start.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 10, 2007)

Chapter was pretty cool overall, action-packed.

I'm really enjoying how HxH is narrated now, it feels more like an American Comic now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, it does feel like the narration style has changed quite a bit. I wonder how this is going to play out in anime form?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah ....... But i think the anime will take time. This arc has to finish first 

The narrative style has definitely changed IMO.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 10, 2007)

pufu looked gorgeous at teh last panel


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2007)

that old guy necro was awesome in 365 ... yeah just finish catching up to hxh

what was it tenthousand of hits in less than a split second?

and that was all just because he wanted to show his gratitude to martial art itself ....

what would happen if he did another one of the self-implied rules? 

i bet he could create another super special move or something


----------



## Mori` (Nov 10, 2007)

HxH is great right now, hope things kick off actionwise before Togashi's next break but some of the panels this week were superb, pufu on the last page and yupi when he transformed <3

nice little bit of mystery going on as well ^_^


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm excited for next week too. It looks like the fights are generally gonna remain the same, although I not sure if Gon/Killua will get to fight Pitou or not. I really hope they do, but at the moment, it doesn't look like they'll get to fight him. This chapter also reminded me of why I love Gon's character so much. You gotta love that focus he has.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 10, 2007)

^Thanks!
              The King totally went to protect Moegi...or whatever the hell that blind girls name is... when he sensed the dragons falling.


----------



## TEK (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm just curious as to why Pufu has a smile on his face. Maybe he thinks that the King finally won a game of Gungi and has assumed that the King killed Moegi.


----------



## Shade (Nov 10, 2007)

Idiot quote of the day:


			
				Fire Fist Ace said:
			
		

> Fairy tale can take Bleaches place. bleach is garbage as is Hunter X Hunter. The big 3 are OP, FMA and Naruto


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm about to start reading the manga where the anime left off. Any chance knowing where to get the OST and OP/ED songs? I'm one of those people that likes to listen to the anime OST while reading the manga it sets the mood... 



> Fairy tale can take Bleaches place. bleach is garbage as is Hunter X Hunter. The big 3 are OP, FMA and Naruto



I like Fairy Tale, OP and FMA but Naruto and Bleach ahead of HXH wow lol.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 10, 2007)

Shade said:


> Idiot quote of the day:


Lol yeah opinions, who needs 'em


----------



## Fran (Nov 10, 2007)

you guys read my mind.
it's going to be difficult for the anime to animate the narration. I guess they'llplay it through a subconscience of one of the characters.

~ awesome AWESOME chapter. I thought Knuckle had died there, brilliant.

Yupi's monster form looks BRILLIANT too. Yupi Fan Club! Who's with me :3


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 10, 2007)

Yupi looks like a rip-off of the male awakened being from Claymore.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 10, 2007)

just read the current chapter and i love it...


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 10, 2007)

Yupi looks like Greed from the FMA anime. Kinda liking him abit more after this chapter. Looks real savage


----------



## ez (Nov 11, 2007)

Gon's ability to focus is remarkable. I love how things happen so fast yet are explained so thoroughly, Pufu looked awesome.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 11, 2007)

pufu is a homo. where did the king and the gun gi bitch head off to i wonder. and zeno is a tard, he nearly killed all the hunters


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 11, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> pufu is a homo. *where did the king and the gun gi bitch head off to i wonder*. and zeno is a tard, he nearly killed all the hunters



i already said it, they're gone to somewhere peace and quiet and they're already doing "it". 

and f***... AWESOME CHAPTER!!! actually, i love how the narration is going.


----------



## Lusankya (Nov 11, 2007)

This past few chapters are excellent. I can really see why HxH wasn't axed even though Togashi is such a lazy bastard.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 11, 2007)

just finished reading the chapter ..... Man, this weeks chapter gave me goosebumps. I think it was also because of the fact that i was listening to Led Zep.

I seriously recommend you guys to read HXH while listening to Led Zeppelin. I dunno whats the deal with the two of them but they complement each other and create something ethereal.

Edit: I guess I really had no clue when i said i loved the way the narration is. This chapter edged this weeks OP as the manga of the week (For me atleast), which is no mean feat


----------



## Shampoo (Nov 11, 2007)

hunter x hunter kicks ass


----------



## Fran (Nov 11, 2007)

I was pleasently surprised when I d/led Keno-Ohayou [Full Version].
A lot of the anime's music [especially moments with Kurapika] are taken from the song.
Gorgeous Moosic. <3


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 11, 2007)

I liked this weeks but still really slow pace. It gonna take Togashi years to finish all those fights.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 11, 2007)

SigbinPuti? said:


> u can dl it at gendou.com



Alright, cool thanks they have all the OP/ED there.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 12, 2007)

i'm craving for new spoilers...


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 12, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I liked this weeks but still really slow pace. It gonna take Togashi years to finish all those fights.


 

finally some1 sees what i see. thank u.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 12, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> finally some1 sees what i see. thank u.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 12, 2007)

Master Bait said:


>


 
how u doin?


ontopic: nice chapter


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 12, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> how u doin?
> 
> 
> ontopic: nice chapter



I'M DOING SUPPAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!! 

ontopic: the latest chapter is awesome!!! i want more!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 12, 2007)

latest chap was ridiculously awesome, no sign of spoilers for 267 yet though


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay I'm up to date with the manga wow lots of unexpected things happened in the Chimera Ant arc. The biggest surprised was happened to Kaito shit that pissed me off. You see Gon all optimistic that they see Kaito again then the next page you see Kaito dead.  Killua and Gon you better kick that damn cats ass. One more reason to hate cats. 

I'm liking the development between The Ant King and Komougi found it to be very well done.

Looking forward to seeing what the gramps are going to do in the upcoming fight.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah, kaito's death was unexpected. i kinda liked his character and wanted to see rest of his weapons


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 13, 2007)

the first time i saw that page where Nef was playing with Kaito's head i was like... 

D= SHIT!@!! @_@

i don't like the way Togashi got rid of Kaito. he was awesome!!!


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Nov 13, 2007)

Damn, it looks like Gon really changed in this arc. It was described a couple of chapter back that he had cold eyes, and in the latest chapter it looks like he really wants to go kill, something that is very uncharacter like for him, i love it, it adds necessary character development for Gon, even Killua seemed a bit freaked out.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 13, 2007)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Damn, it looks like Gon really changed in this arc. It was described a couple of chapter back that he had cold eyes, and in the latest chapter it looks like he really wants to go kill, something that is very uncharacter like for him, i love it, it adds necessary character development for Gon, even Killua seemed a bit freaked out.



no.... its more like gon is a tactical super-genius


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Nov 13, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> no.... its more like gon is a tactical super-genius



He is a tactical genious, but he's also out for revenge, he looks colder.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 13, 2007)

hmm i think he's just focused and has sharp instincts


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 13, 2007)

i wonder if gon v.s yupi would continue since knuckle already engage yupi already


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 13, 2007)

SigbinPuti™ said:


> i wonder if gon v.s yupi would continue since knuckle already engage yupi already



Possibly, I don't see this fight being Everyone Vs one Royal Guard. Shoot/Knuckle will tell the others to go on ahead while while they take care of that Royal Guard.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 13, 2007)

well yupi i think can more like handle a gang bang with 3 sets of arms.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2007)

Yuppi will obviously fight Knuckle tho Im not sure what his chance of winning is. I just wanna see some blood already.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree with Master bait that Kaito's death was unexpected and shocking to say the least. His ability was one of the best ever IMO, 

And Gon has matured in this arc. He was always a reckless person but now i think he has honed is recklessness into something very very dangerous. He didnot even flinch when all things started raining on them. He just didnot even notice them probably.

I think Gon will stop to see that this fellow is taken down. There is no point in decreasing the chances of winning by splitting up now, specially when they dont know the locations of the royal guards


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys, just read the chapter.

That damn bastard king, he has already ran away?? The little coward they better find him quickly, oh dear these fights are gonna be very long  

I wonder if any of the ants survive I mean up to now none of the bad guys groups in all the arcs have been totally killed.

If they stay alive it could lead to another ant related arc


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 13, 2007)

the king is awesome 
i dont know how could they take him down
the way he talks the way he acts makes me doubt he will go down
this arc is going to end on something totally unexpected


----------



## Fran (Nov 13, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Hey guys, just read the chapter.
> 
> That damn bastard king, he has already ran away?? The little coward they better find him quickly, oh dear these fights are gonna be very long
> 
> ...



The new chapter?
The king has Ran Away?
Oooh . 

Then we would have three antagonists on our hands.
The Genei Ryodan, The Ants, and The Secks Enigma that is Hisoka!
<3 

Then Hisoka uses his nen ability and pretends to be a Royal Guard so that he can fight the King? Hahahhahaha


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 13, 2007)

are you talking about 267 ??

Spoilers pleaseee ....


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 13, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> are you talking about 267 ??
> 
> Spoilers pleaseee ....



i think she meant she read the latest chapter 266... 

maybe she just read it now? i think she was busy then.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 13, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> i think she meant she read the latest chapter 266...
> 
> maybe she just read it now? i think she was busy then.



oh!

Last chapters spoilers came on monday 

Spoilers please  

Me very bored


----------



## Fran (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah HxH85! ^^ ~ Entertain us all ~ Why does the king run away


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 13, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> The new chapter?
> The king has Ran Away?
> Oooh .
> 
> ...



wakokoko  hisoka aroused by an insect = win win


----------



## Throatpoker (Nov 13, 2007)

there's a spoiler script out already


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 13, 2007)

Throatpoker said:


> there's a spoiler script out already




*Spoiler*: __ 





> ユピー（!? !?? 何だぁ!?）
> 
> 
> 煽り「完璧な一撃!!!(パーフェクトヒット)」
> ...



Credit goes to BF of Ap (via Ero-guy)




someone translate, quick!!!


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lawl, Yupi has an aura of 700,000. Thats high, especially when you look at Gons 22,000 aura.
Damn, Nef should also be in that number, Gon and Killua, statistically, have already lost.


----------



## Throatpoker (Nov 13, 2007)

lol, Frieza was what...one million? and only in his second form, lol.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys,

So Sorry it is as Master Bait says I just havent had time to read this chapter so I finally read it today. So sorry

and for spoilers I will have a look around but I am going to animation festival this week so you probably get the spoilers from taleran/Master Bait or throat poker


----------



## Fran (Nov 13, 2007)

Anime Fest!
That's cool. We'll just wait for someone to translate the spoiler for us.
Ooooh goody-goody-goody.

Is that from a character boook or something Superman? :S

Mhmm ~ Can't wait.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 13, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg its over 9,000

Oh crap I can't even imagine what the power levels will be reached in the fight between the King and Netero, Im scared now


----------



## TEK (Nov 13, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoa there, 700,000!!!! Are you sure it's not 70,000? Cuz if it's 700,000, there's almost no possibly way for Gon and them to win...


----------



## Gene (Nov 13, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf since when did HxH have powerlevels?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 13, 2007)

gon's was 22,000 a long time ago... back when he first fought knuckle. i'm sure he's a lot higher by now, plus its not just gon fighting yupi


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 14, 2007)

Yep, Gon is fucked based on the spoiler.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 14, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf?! 700k!!! 




i need more detailed spoiler...


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 14, 2007)

yupi dat strong 
then teh king must go way above a million its beginning to look like DB with teh powerlevels of teh hook


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 14, 2007)

where did these powerlevels come from? never heard of them.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 14, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> where did these powerlevels come from? never heard of them.



they were really only mentioned once... when gon fought knuckle, and knuckle was using his hatsu on gon. they were only mentioned so that knuckle's hatsu made any sense


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 14, 2007)

Knuckle's fighting technique calculates the power level of each fighter. That is how the powerlevel came up. His technique is to add Nen to each fighter at exponential rates of interest and max his capacity, thus rendering the opponent to use any more Nen.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I dont think Yuppi's power level is as high as 700,000. Gon and others wont stand a chance.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 14, 2007)

id have to say they still have a chance because


*Spoiler*: __ 



 even if the power levels that high, u can always out smart your opponent. the amount of nen u have doesnt necessarily mean you are strong. just means that you have a lot more stamina when using nen.it all comes back to the thing morau said in earlier chaps, about how the smarter and none hesitating fighter is normally the winner in a nen battle (he said something along those lines anyways)


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 14, 2007)

plus we have no idea about the auras of shoot knuckle or morau. or even killua. they can all add up, also gon grows FAST


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 14, 2007)

Pics bitches 



			
				We1rD said:
			
		

> Yupi is look like Goto  from Parasyte


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 14, 2007)

hmmm i wonder if nefu will heal the king's beloved, like she did with kaito? 

holy crap yupi is an insane mfer, does that mean he can see through meleoron's "god's accomplice" now???? looks like morau just barely avoided dying


----------



## Xell (Nov 14, 2007)

King finally decided to kill her then. Shame really, feels like she didn't deserve it.


----------



## isanon (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiro Nakamura said:


> King finally decided to kill her then. Shame really, feels like she didn't deserve it.


i think it is more likely that she was hit by the dragon dive


----------



## Throatpoker (Nov 14, 2007)

Holy shit, if Komugi died by the dragons, the King's gonna be PISSED.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 14, 2007)

Throatpoker said:


> Holy shit, if Komugi died by the dragons, the King's gonna be PISSED.



he looks uber pissed, we cant even see his face. i'm getting scared


----------



## Xell (Nov 14, 2007)

If it was the dragons, I detect rape in favour of King. ;_; Who's going to die?


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 14, 2007)

HOLY MUDDERFACKIN GOD!!! I WANT TRANSLATIONS SO BADLY, I WON'T BE SATISFIED W/ JUST THE PICS!!! THIS IS SOOO GONNA BE INTERESTING!!!


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 14, 2007)

run away zeno ur gonna die run away !!! we've got the our first fatality on hand.  yupi's gone gear 3 on gon and co. ass.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 14, 2007)

SigbinPuti™ said:


> run away zeno ur gonna die run away !!! we've got the our first fatality on hand.  yupi's gone gear 3 on gon and co. ass.



zeno is too badass to die but yeah, he needs to run away if it was his fault that the king's lovahgungi girl got wounded. i wonder if komugi will die...

on a side note, is it just me or Togashi drew the gungi girl hotter compared to the past chapters? 

don't care anyway, she still have her snot.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 14, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> zeno is too badass to die but yeah, he needs to run away if it was his fault that the king's lovahgungi girl got wounded. i wonder if komugi will die...
> 
> on a side note, is it just me or Togashi drew the gungi girl hotter compared to the past chapters?
> 
> don't care anyway, she still have her snot.



Yeah, Komugi (right) is older suddenly ... maybe the king knows some other arts, apart from killing indescriminately.
The king is gonna go rampage bithces .... and yeah we need translations mad

images are not good enough.


----------



## Fran (Nov 14, 2007)

After changing my underwear, I joygasmed again.
Pitou is in kitty mode. Snot girl Komugi is injured [by who ?_?] and...Where'z Zeno ?_?


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 14, 2007)

if king forces pitou to restore her and zeno and netero arrives pitou would be unable to act woohoo. king v.s zeno,netero let the bodies hit the floor !!!


----------



## Taleran (Nov 14, 2007)

translation from Jozen


Yupi ( What?!)

Perfect Hit!!

Yupi (Who is it? Who attacked me?
I didn't see it!! a projectile?! From a blind spot?!)

Knuckle (Hakoware activation!!)

0:00:03:01

(Even against Yupi he doesn't retreat!! an intense strike by Knuckle)

HUNTER×HUNTER
No.267 (Activation)

With the cooperation of both "God's Accomplice" and "Hakoware"
it's possible to finish observing the enemy in advance. 

Yupi (If there's no damage or something unexpected...)

While God's Accomplice is activated there's no way for Yupi to take note of Potclean.

Yupi (Well what matters now is...)

Therefore he leaves his doubts aside and focuses his mind, much like a natural stream, on the approaching enemies.
So far this was nothing unexpected by Knuckle and Shoot

but...

Knuckle, who landed the magnificent first blow, trembled in fear.

Knuckle (.... Gu... Are you for real...?!)

Seeing the appearance of Yupi transforming into a monster like shape

Knuckle ( His Aura...I can't see the extent of it!!)

Knuckle, with the experience and intuition of more than 5000 battles, had the ability to convert an opponents strength into numeric values. Incidents where he encountered enemies with unrivaled strengths were by no means seldom. However, even the strongest opponent of the past set as a counterweight, 
proved to be way to light in terms of power.

A monster possessing a tremendous aura. 


Knuckle (5 times my master's? 10 times? I don't know) 

This was an experience unheard of before.

Knuckle (If I put him on 10 times, that would mean 700000...
until I exceed him actually how long...)

At the same time Pitou's evil aura wrapped around the intruder's entire bodies.
The tenseness didn't escape Yupi's eyes.

Yupi destroys the great staircase with his hugely transformed right arm.
0:00:03:28

Scene changes to the falling Pitou

Pitou (Majesty...)

The moment the dragons pierced the palace, Pitou, as a reflex, enlarges his "En".
Without wings, having no other choice than letting himself fall, his situation conversely seemed to turn out for the best. 
If his movements weren't limited...
Pitou, just like Pufu, would have headed to the king with all his might,
that being the royal guards natural mentality. So when he had the time to use "En" something raised his suspicion.
...


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 14, 2007)

so yupi did really go gear 3 on their asses. tnx for the trans 700k that take a while to go bankrupt hahaha they're screwed.


----------



## Fran (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the translation!
So we know Morau is at 70,000 nen level. still 3-4x greater than Gon's 23,000.

...I wonder what Pitou picked up with his En? 

OFFTOPIC: LOOK WHAT I FOUND!


Awesome GIF. Awesome moment. Awesome NEN!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 14, 2007)

Awesome ....... 
and that includes teh gif you found XD

And the powelevel of luppi and the other royal guards would really be 700,000 ...... it is really scary indeed.

It doesnt mention that Gungi girl at all ... what is that supposed to mean ??


----------



## Parallax (Nov 14, 2007)

Damn this chapter is gonna rock, I can't wait.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 14, 2007)

they all gonna die to mothafukka guards with 700k aura, he smash them with huge fist and 4283738943 eyeballs of fury. then netero and zeno show up to duel with the king (wtf this ends in 3 more chaps)


----------



## Fran (Nov 14, 2007)

Stop reminding me it's ending!
My eyes are brimming over everytime I hear that.


----------



## Fran (Nov 14, 2007)

Knuckle's going to have a WTFBBQ moment ^.^
I reckon Gung-gi Komugi [Rhyme! With a Trochaic and Dactylic Meter!]

I think Komugi must have been hit by one of Zeno's Nen Dragons. I can't imagine Shoot, Knuckle, Gon, Killua or anyone else taking a swipe at her. Especially not at her midriff.

And I agree with Feanor. She does look a lot less snotty and more heroine oh-woe-is-me-for-i-am-going-to-be-raped-esque look to her.

($_$)


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 14, 2007)

> zeno is too badass to die but yeah, he needs to run away if it was his fault that the king's lovahgungi girl got wounded. i wonder if komugi will die...


Or the king could have done that while attempting to ummmmmmm.... procreate.


> on a side note, is it just me or Togashi drew the gungi girl hotter compared to the past chapters?


definitely... she looked like a ugly little girl with a unending runny nose , now she looks like a hot almost dead woman.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't know if all the spoilers were posted already but these are the ones I've found:



> 1. Yupi has an aura of 700,000.
> 2. The stairway gets destroyed.
> 3. A menacing aura is approaching them (the King?, Palm?, Nef?).



Doesn't seem like much will happen.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 14, 2007)

damn! those royal guards sure are strong! thnx for the spoiler trans Taleran...

anyway, why wasn't the gungi girl mentioned in the trans? i really want to know if this girl will die... 

nonetheless, i love what's happening even if there doesn't seem much to happen...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 14, 2007)

i actually think zeno is going to for sure be killed.... he is old and probably past his prime anyway. there's a reason silva isnt there with him. what if right as that one royal guard is about to murder gon hisoka pops up lol


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 14, 2007)

The one disconcerting thing that keeps bugging me about the fighting part of this arc is the power level of the royal guards. I understand in nen battles their is more to it than just power, cunning and guile can win a battle for you. But at a certain point having such an exponential power advantage is just to much too overcome, how are gon and co. gonna overcome this.

How the hell did they get so powerful so fast???


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 14, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i actually think zeno is going to for sure be killed.... he is old and probably past his prime anyway. there's a reason silva isnt there with him. *what if right as that one royal guard is about to murder gon hisoka pops up lol*



bu-but... i don't want zeno to die! 

nah, hisoka won't pop up out of the blue or something... it would be to out of place.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 14, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> The one disconcerting thing that keeps bugging me about the fighting part of this arc is the power level of the royal guards. I understand in nen battles their is more to it than just power, cunning and guile can win a battle for you. But at a certain point having such an exponential power advantage is just to much too overcome, how are gon and co. gonna overcome this.
> 
> How the hell did they get so powerful so fast???



thats why i dont see how the hell this author can top this arc lol. this arc is like the most extreme i can imagine, good luck to him figuring out something even more kick-ass i dont think he ever will though


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 14, 2007)

It'd be cool if Biske suddenly comes to join. Help Gon beat Nef and all that. Of all the characters in HXH, she's one of two that I want to see fight a serious fight.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 14, 2007)

she seemed genuinely scared of palm, i dont think she can be of too much use anymore


----------



## Fox_Retainer (Nov 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _HxH 267 possible spoiler_ 



 Found this:    Found it on a Chinese blog:   No clue if it's real...  But if so, holy crap!  Though, I really didn't see that coming, hince my confusion of its validity.... 




Could explain the menacing aura......

Or maybe not...


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2007)

There is NO fucking way.  What could taht guy have been doing while they were training retarded fast.  That's SO fan made.  I gotta say the art has me fooled, it's only the content that makes me doubt.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 14, 2007)

Fox_Retainer said:


> *Spoiler*: _HxH 267 possible spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is extremely fake looking, in fact i'll just say 100% fake the end


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 15, 2007)

that spoiler pic made me rofl., but you gotta admit whoever did it did a good job.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 15, 2007)

Fox_Retainer said:


> *Spoiler*: _HxH 267 possible spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WoW!!! Just Wow!!! 

obviously fake...

*Spoiler*: __ 



how the hell did Tompa get in there?!


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 15, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> she seemed genuinely scared of palm, i dont think she can be of too much use anymore


Uh no, she wasnt scared, why should she even? 30+ years of Nen experience, well trained body, one shotted one of the Bombers cronies, beat the crap out of Killua in a sparring session, beat the crap out of Binolt, and also dodged Reiza's attack.
Palm wasnt even allowed to go to NGL, she's not even with the main fighters of the Extermination Squad.

Her getting scared was more like comic relief.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 15, 2007)

i agree with Supes... but i still think she isn't enough for the royal guards. i mean, those royal guards are insanely strong... what more, the King. :S


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 15, 2007)

whoa i just remembered about palm, what is palm even doing and isnt someone supposed to find her


----------



## DethStryque (Nov 15, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Uh no, she wasnt scared, why should she even? 30+ years of Nen experience, well trained body, one shotted one of the Bombers cronies, beat the crap out of Killua in a sparring session, beat the crap out of Binolt, and also dodged Reiza's attack.
> Palm wasnt even allowed to go to NGL, she's not even with the main fighters of the Extermination Squad.
> 
> Her getting scared was more like comic relief.



i agree.....


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 15, 2007)

I think that even though eventhough the Nen Guards are uber powered, the fact that they have such high nen level makes it so much harder to take out their defense. The only hope is Knuckles ability that puts them in Zetsu mode.

Even if Gon lands a hit using his Janken, the inherent defensive aura that the Royal guards have will probably be sufficient to nullify its effect to a large extent. That is the real problem that the invaders are gonna face. I think Killua's new attack would also be crucial in defeating these ..... i am expecting his attack to paralyze the victims body, causing a zetsu like state, or leaving him immobile atleast

I really love how HXH is going on atm ..... even though there is no actual fighting rightnow, it is so great at psyching you up ..... there is such a big fight going on in naruto but it doesnt even interest me anymore ..... i just reaad it mechanically.

And Hisoka or Biske coming up would actually spoil the whole thing ... Biske chose not to come and Hisoka is wanking off thinking about his match with Kuroro . It would actually be bad in the long run, if they showed up to save gon. They are on their own now ....


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 15, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> whoa i just remembered about palm, what is palm even doing and isnt someone supposed to find her



i think the octopus using the dragonfly body is looking for her 
lol  at teh fake spoiler pic


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 15, 2007)

Fox_Retainer said:


> *Spoiler*: _HxH 267 possible spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I found that spoiler couple of weeks ago looking 4 spoilers I knew it was fake then, I mean anything that clean has to be a fake one.

By the Way what the fuck has just happened, I mean can this get any worse? 

How the hell they gonna beat yupi, but I dont think the other royal guards have as much aura. 

And did king do something to kumogi?  

This means the fight is going to be even harsher than what it was ment to be:S

Oh God Cant wait for mooooooooooooooooooooore


----------



## Danchou (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol, that fake spoiler pic is awesome.

Anyway, this chapter makes the bridge between the Gon and co and the Royal Guards that much wider. Yupi has dozens the amount of Gon's aura. It's going to be close to impossible to bridge that gap.


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, judging by the fact that Pitou has now entered the palace as well, I'm almost certain that Gon and Killua will have to go and face him. Shoot and Knuckle are gonna have to somehow drag out their fight with Yupi and force him to use up his Aura so that Hakoware can place him in the Zetsu status. Morau will still face off with Pufu and Netero will face the King, possibly with the help of Zeno. So generally speaking, it appears that the matchups will indeed face off as planned. What I'm really worried about is that the last chapter he releases before the break will show the other matchups finally about to start but then it'll end and we'll have to wait for the fights.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with you. But now the Gungi bitch is dead and I am sure that the King is gonna go on rampage killing everything in sight. I am not too sure if the other Royal guards are safe either. It would kinda be thier fault that the security of the Kings chamber was breached.
And yeah the last chapter before the break would set the fights up real nice. And leave us drooling for the next chapter


Edit: The spoiler pic made me lol XD.


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> I agree with you. But now the Gungi bitch is dead and I am sure that the King is gonna go on rampage killing everything in sight. I am not too sure if the other Royal guards are safe either. It would kinda be thier fault that the security of the Kings chamber was breached.


That's true. If the Gungi girl did in fact die because of the dragon dive, the King may kill, or at least attempt to kill, Pitou. The King specifically asked Pitou to extend his En to ensure that Komugi was safe. But if she died by that attack, the King is gonna be pissed because it'll be like what Pufu said. With Komugi dead before the King could beat her at Gungi, she'll become this untouchable being that the King could never reach. That would hecka cause the King to go beserk.

So do you think Pufu was smiling at the sight of the Gungi girl dead or do you think there may be some other reason?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 15, 2007)

I am not entirely sure if pufu was smiling because of the death of the girl. On one hand, the only person who had any control over the King is dead. So yeah he is happy. On the other hand, the king would probably go crazy, and risk his life unnecessarily, which is not what the Royal guards want. 
Pufu doesnt probably care if he would die or live in the slightest. 
It might have been a wry smile which comes at the foreknowledge of death. He is smiling because even though on one hand the only possible leash on the king is cut off, it has also considerbly increased his risk in the long run, if the Royal guards are indeed killed by the king. 
.... but i probably am taking this speculation a little too far


----------



## Fran (Nov 15, 2007)

THAT SPOILER PIC EPIC!
TOMPA FTW!


It's not confirmed Komugi is dead right? We just see her injured ?_? Unless I've missed a spoiler.

And about the fake spoiler:
真的是太好笑了 = It really is too funny la~ Dayum, it's been a long time since I've read chinese ^^


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 15, 2007)

I dont want Komugi to die .. she was great, she finally became a monster in her own right 
She would have owned the King anyday and keep him from doing any mischeif


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2007)

Komugi is dead?....Oh crap I thought the king was gonna finish her.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 16, 2007)

The narration has been dramatic and crisp these last completle of chapters. Not to mention all the sheer possibilities and impossibility to predict what in the hell is going to happen next. I've got to say I really like all the chapters preceeding the big fights, and I especially like the pages covering the lion-guys ridiculous plan. ROFL.

Ps: Gon officially became the most focused character ever.

Pss: I wonder if Zeno helping Netero has anything to do with the fact that Killua is deeply involved in the conflict ? 

Lastly, I hope komoegi becomes a regular character.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 16, 2007)

thanx man.


----------



## .access timeco. (Nov 16, 2007)

Nooo! Don't kill my Pitou ;___;/

Well... I will hope that Komugi was hit by the Dragon Dive and what is dropping from Meruem's chin are tears, so he will want Pitou alive to cure Komugi.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 16, 2007)

ok this one was a good one. definitely much better than previous one. at least there's a movement on the stairs other than still narration.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 16, 2007)

SHIT! don't spoil me yet! i want to read the English translations...

this is weird... i really want to see the chapter, but something tells me to wait or else the excitement will die! waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!! WHAT WILL I DO?!?! 

PS: i hope Komugi won't die... at least not yet.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2007)

Just download it  Its just too much hesitation. I know I couldnt wait


*Spoiler*: __ 



Btw I have a funny filling she died to save the king but I am always wrong


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 16, 2007)

^

i guess it's best to download it now or else i'll die from over excitement.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 16, 2007)

Goood Just as planned


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2007)

Yupi ANGRY, *YUPI SMASH!*

*Spoiler*: __ 










see if you can spot everyone


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 16, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Yupi ANGRY, *YUPI SMASH!*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



i'm so bad at this... i only spotted Gon, Killua, Morau and Yupi...


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2007)

Shoots over next to Yupi's shoulder and Knuckle is either invisible again or under Yupi's fist


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Nov 16, 2007)

wats d timelimit for is it for potclean?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 16, 2007)

Yuppi rampage is scary.
I could only spot Gon, Killua and Morau ...
Great picture btw 

Cant wait for teh scans.
I think Komugi didnot die defending the king. She is blind ... lets not get carried away. There is no way she could have seen that dragondive coming.
And yeah the king is pissed alright ....


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey, I found Wally !


----------



## Power16 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yupi is a beast and i don't see what they can do to put him down. This is hyping the other guards power too and even more so the Kings. HxH power level is about to go up many notches and it all started with Zeno's big dragon (i wondered what destruction would the full scale attack do).


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 16, 2007)

The King gets Pitou to heal her and then he proceeds to wack Pitou head off and starts killing anyone he see's...probably starting with the royal guards.


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2007)

It's 1am already
Nexgear are slow today ^^.
I'll settle for some RAW action first then... Heh <3


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2007)

_*NOTICE*_

New Shizune: 6.16, hunter x hunter fan site =)
HxH has been lacking a central fanbase or any sort of fan site for a long time since the anime and manga went cuckoo.

Vote now!

The thread here has all the details to the new site ^^ ~ Awesome, enjoy!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 17, 2007)

It is nice to get a HXH site ...
and we should probably make a thread for HXH fanart 

The forums lacks HXH fanarts


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 17, 2007)

Or an entire HXH section.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 17, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> _*NOTICE*_
> 
> New Shizune: 6.16, hunter x hunter fan site =)
> HxH has been lacking a central fanbase or any sort of fan site for a long time since the anime and manga went cuckoo.
> ...



yeah, already checked that site out!

and thanks Kira!


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 17, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Hey, I found Wally !



You mean Waldo. 

About the King yeah I see him killing Yupi for not doing his job.

BTW Is Komugi young or semi old? I can't tell... Didn't one of the chapters in which she was talking about her past she mention about her son killing herself or something and she blamed herself because she used a moved on him during a game match, which is why she hesistated using it on the King. Maybe it was a mistranslation instead of son she was actually talking about her pupil/apprentice.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 17, 2007)

wow zeno and netero are fucking doomed


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 17, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> You mean Waldo.
> 
> About the King yeah I see him killing Yupi for not doing his job.
> 
> BTW Is Komugi young or semi old? I can't tell... Didn't one of the chapters in which she was talking about her past she mention about her son killing herself or something and she blamed herself because she used a moved on him during a game match, which is why she hesistated using it on the King. Maybe it was a mistranslation instead of son she was actually talking about her pupil/apprentice.




You got it completely wrong ... 
She is just a kid. No more than 13 years old IMO. She was blind and ugly. The only thing she was good as Gungi. And she didnot have a kid. The move that the king played, expecting to disrupt her flow, was originally thought by Komugi in one of the tournament finals. It became pretty popular ... she thought of that move as her spiritual son.
Subsequently, she destroys that move when some smartass used it against her in another tournament. She was very sad for killing her own son since it lead to the move virtually disappearing from the Gungi game as a result of her reply.

Now i am beginning to think that Komugi must have been older .... Togashi just realized that she could have been 16-18 years old


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 17, 2007)

i hope komugi can be revived because she fucking ruled, also she has a hatsu that makes her an uber genius, that is the best hatsu ever


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 17, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> You got it completely wrong ...
> She is just a kid. No more than 13 years old IMO. She was blind and ugly. The only thing she was good as Gungi. And she didnot have a kid. The move that the king played, expecting to disrupt her flow, was originally thought by Komugi in one of the tournament finals. It became pretty popular ... she thought of that move as her spiritual son.
> Subsequently, she destroys that move when some smartass used it against her in another tournament. She was very sad for killing her own son since it lead to the move virtually disappearing from the Gungi game as a result of her reply.
> 
> Now i am beginning to think that Komugi must have been older .... Togashi just realized that she could have been 16-18 years old



great explanation... i couldn't have done it as clearly as that... 

about Komugi's age, i don't really think she's still below 13... she's too smart for that age.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2007)

My God, what a great chapter!  I simply cannot wait for next week to see what's gonna go down.


----------



## lekki (Nov 17, 2007)

I see Zeno and Netero wailing on the King for a long time until the King finally calms down after he realizes Pitou can heal Komugi and then one or both of the old men die. Then Gon Killua comes in and inserts his finger into the King's skull shutting up the emo king for good!


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2007)

Kyaa!
The subs are out!
Thanks Kira.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 17, 2007)

Holy shit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Yupi dead or what? And I wonder what happened to that Blind girl.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 17, 2007)

lekki said:


> I see Zeno and Netero wailing on the King for a long time until the King finally calms down after he realizes Pitou can heal Komugi and then one or both of the old men die. *Then Gon Killua comes in and inserts his finger into the King's skull shutting up the emo king for good!*



i hope you don't mean the bolded part. 

on a side note, THIS CHAPTER FUCKING WINS!!! 

damn, i'm so pumped up i wanna know what will happen next to the point that i can't speculate any...



Shiro Amada said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



nah, Yupi is still alive... don't know about the gungi girl though.


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2007)

Pitou has gone Kyah~Mode! Someone's going to feel the wrong of his stick; I'm guessing he swipes off Netero/Zeno in a 2v2 with the King!

Gung-gi girl must have got hit by a dragon then


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 17, 2007)

I cant wait to see what Pitou does ... If she teams up with the king then there is no chance in hell that the two geezers can handle it. 

I think they should just have someone distract Yupi untill the hakoware overflows his Nen capacity. I think Gon and Killua go ahead ... they must have sensed Pitou's presence now that she is in the castle.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 17, 2007)

So.. where have Netero and Zeno been?


----------



## Mori` (Nov 17, 2007)

hot damn shits gunna go down XDDDD


----------



## Nakor (Nov 17, 2007)

gon and killu will probably head up to pitou. which allows zeno and killua to see each other for but a moment, which allows zeno to analyze killuas power, which will hype killua up alittle before the battle.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 17, 2007)

Snap, crackle, and gosh darn pop, this was such a wicked-crazy chapter I'm still shaking. However, I refuse to believe Koemugi can't be saved. She has somehow developped into one of my favorite characters......... 

My only guesses for 268-------

- Killua saves Gon's life showing us for the first time his mastered Godspeed.
-Shoot is somehow set on the right path and proceeds after the other Royal Guard. 

-We get more insight into Mereium, while  attacks Pitou. Pitou survives the attack and just as Netero and Zeno come to attack the King by partially surprise another incident occurs.... ZOMG... it's .......

-Last guess=  last shot will be of  Hisoka playing with his hair far off in the distance and licking his lips where he says:  Gon, you've grown so much... I'm going to destoy you. --- Okay this last bit has no chance of happening and doesn't even make sense, but ......


----------



## Power16 (Nov 17, 2007)

That last part makes perfect sense i mean come on it involves the main man itslef, Hisoka . I was actually thinking of what Hatsu he could have and i came up with two offensive and a defensive, and yeah i made them pretty hax too(way too hax ).


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 17, 2007)

I want to hear them! Coming up with hatsu is alot of fun and even better when they come true.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 17, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Or an entire HXH section.


 
that's not gonna happen. no more seperate section is gonna be created in this forums. how i know? once many people (including me) tried to convence staff to create section for 666satan, and results came negative: "this is naruto forums, so no more other manga sections".

btw, king is pissed off


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2007)

I really want to see more of Shoot in action. His ability is so awesome and he looks cool.

Hopefully he gives one of the Commanders a really good spanking!


----------



## Seimen (Nov 17, 2007)

Shoot got smashed by Yupi ! :shrooms


----------



## Gene (Nov 17, 2007)

Not really feeling Yupi's transformation. I thought the extra arms were cool, but the eyes are kinda pushing it. Awesome chapter other than that. I'm also really loving the two-spreads in this manga so far.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 17, 2007)

read the chap as soon as it came out and god im so hyped up. it was awesome as youd expect, and i wanna know what happened with the king and komugi, also with netero and zeno charging the king. netero will probably end up fighting the king, with zeno fighting pitou... and whats up with the king anyway, whyd his face go dark coz of him supposedly killing komugi- is it transformation time?


----------



## Power16 (Nov 17, 2007)

Mocktrust-Ignis said:


> I want to hear them! Coming up with hatsu is alot of fun and even better when they come true.



Ok, you ask . 

First i came up with a sort of shield using his own hastu by covering himself using deceitful texture and bungee gum to give him a rubber like shield against attacks from nen to blunt damage (probably Luffy inspired). i feel like he did something similar but on a smaller scale cn't remember. 

Second i came up with an offensive attack using his cards. This one is inspired by Knuckles, here we go using this technique it allows Hisoka to know the amount of nen you put up in defense or offense and then using his own nen adds it to the cards so they equal yours and attacks you if he can keep both his and yours nen equals, it causes an explosion all over said persons body(the higher nen the person puts up the more damage it does) but if the opponent drop his nen guard or increases it by even a tenth more or less nen then the techniques does no damage. My initial thought was that it would disintagrate them but that's too hax.

Lastly this is a defensive and offensive technique. It starts off with materialize cards and each cards have there punishments - burn, freeze or electrify. The materialize cards are like real cards and goes from one to jokers and the punishment are strongest at the joker level cards but the stongest card requires more nen to bring forth. Once he applies his own nen onto the cards he sends it at his opponents and if they touch it or it touch them they get the punishment at the level of the card(i.e one - joker). Once he activates the ability he has 10 seconds before the card disappeared  and he can use this on himself by calling the cards and activating it then transferring the effect to him thus the card disapeared and his arm glows (red for fire and so on) and he has to attack you in 30 seconds or he receive the damage instead. Since this technique can be dangerous to himself i made quite powerful. Like the fire at card one it's 100 degrees and then as the card increases it doubles and for the lighting it starts at 1 Million and increases by 5's (as 1 5 10 15 and so on) and for freezing lets just say that it get real close to absolute zero. The joker card basically multiply what the ace cards punishment is by 5.

I came up with this today because i was bored and what Hisoka to have a chance against Kuroro and all his random abilities.... good times .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2007)

I wonder how Komugi died? Anyway really good chapter especially after reading Bleach this week, stupid break is gonna mess up everything.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 17, 2007)

I hear Togashi's only taking a month break tho, which I can deal with. If he needs breaks to put out retardedly godly chaps that shit over all the other shonen series like this, I don't mind at all.


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2007)

Is he taking the break now! ( /.\ ) ?


----------



## Power16 (Nov 17, 2007)

This monthly break please tell me it's been confirmed and not some fan prediction.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 17, 2007)

I think the break was confirmed in an issue of Jump or something. Don't quote me on that tho.  And the last week of November is when we'll get the final chap. Then supposedly break in December, but for how long nobody knows.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2007)

Power16 said:


> This monthly break please tell me it's been confirmed and not some fan prediction.



Were not making things up, its official. Tho lets hope its only a month and not more.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 17, 2007)

Great chapter, but am i the only one thinking the pace is somewhat slow?
Don't flame me


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Great chapter, but am i the only one thinking the pace is somewhat slow?
> Don't flame me



*Gets his flamethrower ready*

No your right the pace is quite slow, its gonna take a while for Togashi to finish all the fights but most of us don't mind.


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 17, 2007)

i have something thats been bothering me for awhile..cause i've been rereading the manga and i was wondering this.

when did illumi put that needle in killua's head?

was it during the hunter exam?

if so, why didn't killua become cowardly until the ant arc???


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Nov 17, 2007)

neostar8710 said:


> i have something thats been bothering me for awhile..cause i've been rereading the manga and i was wondering this.
> 
> when did illumi put that needle in killua's head?
> 
> ...



As I get it, Ilumi put the needle in Killua's head ages ago, when he was in charge of Killua's training long before he met Gon & co. And Killua had moments when he did become sort of "cowardly" as you call it - such as when he faced Illumi or when he attempted to fight Nobunaga. The needle was after all planted with the intention to make Killua run if he ever were about to enter a battle where victory was far from certain.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 17, 2007)

i wonder what that one homo royal guard is gonna do during all this madness/mayhem. hopefully palm makes it out alive of the palace and fights those shit ants, and then we see the king go apeshit nuts on netero/zeno for killing his lover


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 18, 2007)

OK I just started reading HxH since I heard about it coming back and I love it.


Though now I'm getting toward this insect shit and it's pretty clear that Togashi doesn't give a shit about drawing after Greed Island. (some of the pgs are LOL horrible). Should I just skip this arc?

BTW, my favorite characters are Gon, Killua, Kuroro and Hisoka (who's #1 for me).

Also, LMFAO at Togashi drawing the head of a dick and a vagina on a card for Greed Island.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah some of the art is just really sketches and almost doodling in the early chimera ant arc , but you should still keep reading since its a gr8 story


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 18, 2007)

Kitty Litter said:


> OK I just started reading HxH since I heard about it coming back and I love it.
> 
> 
> Though now I'm getting toward this insect shit and it's pretty clear that Togashi doesn't give a shit about drawing after Greed Island. (some of the pgs are LOL horrible). Should I just skip this arc?
> ...




nah, don't skip it... eventhough the art isn't really that good, the story is topnotch. 

about that last bolded part, what card is that? i don't remember that...


----------



## ez (Nov 18, 2007)

why must he take a break when things are getting better and better by each chapter? 

267 was just amazing. Yupi left me speechless


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 18, 2007)

i wonder what will happen with zeno and netero.... like if they'll just bust into the room where the king is, and then pitou will i guess freak out and charge them. maybe the king will just be totally zoned out and grieving for komugi. or the king could be all stoic and like order pitou to heal her, and just go out for vengeance against his would-be attackers, to sorta reverse the roles and make them be the hunted. it would be pretty sweet if like zeno and netero charge into the room at the king and he just like catches them with one hand without looking, flinging them through walls and stuff


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 18, 2007)

ezxx said:


> why must he take a break when things are getting better and better by each chapter?
> 
> 267 was just amazing. Yupi left me speechless



Togashi is a damn lazy bastard and he wants to tease his fans so much... damn him! 

oh, that quote in your sig... what kind of fanboy is that? 



AbnormallyNormal said:


> i wonder what will happen with zeno and netero.... like if they'll just bust into the room where the king is, and then pitou will i guess freak out and charge them. maybe the king will just be totally zoned out and grieving for komugi. or the king could be all stoic and like order pitou to heal her, and just go out for vengeance against his would-be attackers, to sorta reverse the roles and make them be the hunted. it would be pretty sweet if like zeno and netero charge into the room at the king and he just like catches them with one hand without looking, flinging them through walls and stuff



i don't know what to expect, but maybe the King will let Pitoy heal Komugi... the King really looked pissed and it looks like he's desperate. it's most likely that he'll kill anyone in sight. Zeno and Netero better not show themselves to the King.


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 18, 2007)

DarkLordOfKichiku said:


> As I get it, Ilumi put the needle in Killua's head ages ago, when he was in charge of Killua's training long before he met Gon & co. And Killua had moments when he did become sort of "cowardly" as you call it - such as when he faced Illumi or when he attempted to fight Nobunaga. The needle was after all planted with the intention to make Killua run if he ever were about to enter a battle where victory was far from certain.



i think it was during the hunter exam when illumi put it in killuas head when he pat his head during the hunter exam when killua talkedabout gon. thats my guess

 but togashi should have explained it better


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 18, 2007)

Kitty Litter said:


> Though now I'm getting toward this insect shit and it's pretty clear that Togashi doesn't give a shit about drawing after Greed Island. (some of the pgs are LOL horrible). Should I just skip this arc?


Read the volume release, the art in there has been drawn properly.

--------------
I am so motherfucking tired of these motherfucking art complaints.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 18, 2007)

i think nexgear sa all current tanks of hxh


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 18, 2007)

Do you think that King is the one who killed Komugi? I mean, the king is just seem unpredictable sometime...


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 18, 2007)

probably got hit by dragon dive hope she survives.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 18, 2007)

Lolz @ the card ....

I hope that the break is only for one month. That is something we can handle 

I dont thing that the King is the one to have killed Komugi. It is clearly shown that the King is completely pissed right now. It could only mean that Zeno's dragon did that to her. 

I think the other Royal guard would probably be guarding the path that leads to the king. So Once Yupi is defeated then it would be that seond ones turn. I think that Knucle should go on ahead with the Chameleon and activate the hakoware onto the other Royal guard.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 18, 2007)

i would bet anyone here $1,000 it was a dragon dive that killed her and NOT the king. why would he be holding her gently and looking super angry/sad if he did it??? plus her wound makes perfect sense for the dragon dive...


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 18, 2007)

even pitou thought that him heading to where teh king is a very bad move


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 18, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i would bet anyone here $1,000 it was a dragon dive that killed her and NOT the king. why would he be holding her gently and looking super angry/sad if he did it??? plus her wound makes perfect sense for the dragon dive...


True, I would also wager that it was the Dragon Dive that killed her.

King tried to kill her once, but instead he ordered Pitou to tighten the defence around her... so, yeah, first casualty.

I hope Welfin and Zitoh got pwnd as well, Crawfish ant FTW!


----------



## Fran (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, it would be cool if one of the teams faced off quickly against the two commanders. They are probably equal in nen level, since it's only the royal guards who are ridicolously strong.  
Zitoh vs Shoot!


----------



## deathgod (Nov 18, 2007)

Honestly I thought the hunters had a fighting chance against the guards. I mean I knew the guards were strong but not that strong. I was expecting the hunters to use the numbers advantage and surprise attack to overwhelm the ants. But now, they're fucked. King and Pitou are gonna rape Netero and Zeno(bastard killed my Komugi), and it looks like it's gonna take all the rest of the hunters to deal with that spiderarmed guard (man I'm horrible with names ), and then there's that gay butterfly guard. I predict several hunters dying or some serious backup arrive. Maybe the examineers we say earlier in the series and Biskue. Which brings up the question, if the hunter association knew the ants were so much of a threat, why didn't they get all the memebers together and attack?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 18, 2007)

deathgod said:


> Honestly I thought the hunters had a fighting chance against the guards. I mean I knew the guards were strong but not that strong. I was expecting the hunters to use the numbers advantage and surprise attack to overwhelm the ants. But now, they're fucked. King and Pitou are gonna rape Netero and Zeno(bastard killed my Komugi), and it looks like it's gonna take all the rest of the hunters to deal with that spiderarmed guard (man I'm horrible with names ), and then there's that gay butterfly guard. I predict several hunters dying or some serious backup arrive. Maybe the examineers we say earlier in the series and Biskue. Which brings up the question, if the hunter association knew the ants were so much of a threat, why didn't they get all the memebers together and attack?




Yeah i agree with ya .... The Hunters have overwhelming odds against them. Even i have problems with the names ... i guess we just have to re-read the whole arc after the completion
I think that Knuckle's ability is their ace in the hole. That would be the plan i guess ... try to get the royal guards and the king implanted with Knuckles hatsu (guess its my turn to forget the name ) so that someone can take them out even if all of them perish in the process.

But I am not too sure if the ability will remain once Knuckle dies ....


----------



## Rokudaime (Nov 18, 2007)

Seriously, Togashi really messed up with the power-level for now..

It like introduce Lv99 Monster in the 1st city...in RPG world..

I wonder how he going to write the story without make it lame...in the end.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 18, 2007)

Rokudaime said:


> Seriously, Togashi really messed up with the power-level for now..
> 
> It like introduce Lv99 Monster in the 1st city...in RPG world..
> 
> I wonder how he going to write the story without make it lame...in the end.


I doubt we'd have a Kurapika vs. Ubo on our hands, despite it looking that way.

I think Nef might get weakened enough that the kids would have a bit of a chance.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 18, 2007)

OMFSHIT!@! LOL!!! i didn't realize it before, but now that you mentioned the two genitals, they really is!!!


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 18, 2007)

Its not called Pregnancy Stone for nothing.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 18, 2007)

hahahahaha that is sooo great! i like togashi even more now


----------



## MUSOLINI (Nov 18, 2007)

i think the ryodan is gonna help out a lil too.


----------



## Fran (Nov 18, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> OMFSHIT!@! LOL!!! i didn't realize it before, but now that you mentioned the two genitals, they really is!!!



WHAT THE HELL
That has GOT to be edited?
Are you joking?

Was this in the anime too?  Togashi! Think we wouldn't notice!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2007)

lol pregnancy stone, an enemy of casual sex

And the King loves Komugi so it was the dragons that killed her. Emo king here we come.


----------



## BakaKage (Nov 18, 2007)

a bit late but yay, it's back!


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 19, 2007)

oh man... too many "i thinks", assumptions, and speculations!!! next chapter please...


*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm sad... i won't be able to open my pc for A WEEK. my grandmother just died a few hours ago and we're having a vigil (part of our culture). i can't even read the next chapter when it gets released. now i'm double sad... 

i'll be back biatches!


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 19, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> oh man... too many "i thinks", assumptions, and speculations!!! next chapter please...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 condolence parts it sad to lose relatives


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I just read the 267 chapter, Oh god it is amazing.

I think pitu will get serious damage from the king & I just dont know what will they do with yupi, man he is super strong.

But I seriously dont think that all the royal guards are as strong as yupi, and even if they are they cant unleash it as much as yupi can, cause I think yupi has no control over his power & he let it all out. whereas the other two are much more vary of their enviroment and their situation.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 19, 2007)

i hope we see another melodramatic violin scene of glee with pufu.  hope yupi has teh strongest aura in terms of raw strength among teh royal guards.


----------



## GaryDAI (Nov 19, 2007)

Woah spoiler pics are out on nexgear.  Hope it's ok to put a link to that forum?

da' linky


----------



## Danchou (Nov 19, 2007)

Omfg, already!? This is greatness. Everyone in Japan seems hyped for the recent hxh wave.

The spoiler pics.

*Spoiler*: __ 






Short summary: King: Pitou

Pitou: Yes, sir?

King: Cure her.

Zeno: This conversation is definitely different, isn't it?

King: This place... I'll change the location.

Netero: Sure...

(Pitou calls the Doctor and the three go across the palace)

Shoot: Oh noes! My leg!

Morau: Shoot!

Then the battle with Yupi and company, no mention of Gon or Killua. Knuckle seems to do something or understand something that gives him an advantage...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2007)

Omg I wonder what will happen

Emo king here we come


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 19, 2007)

spoilers on teh monday!!! 
wow if spoilers are true it seems like pitou would cure gung-gi girl. i'm surprised teh king didn't go berserk.

gang bang on yupi


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2007)

Am I blind or are those pages abit too well drawn


----------



## Danchou (Nov 19, 2007)

Hell, the entire chapter is to be found on nexgear. 

Hm, I figure Zeno and Netero will be going up against Meruem alone while Nef heals Komugi. Gon and Killua will come to face Nef later on, as they've appartently left Knuckles and co. to fight Yupi. I wonder when will Pufu come into play. What ís he doing right now? The RG should be at the Kings side especially now, when he's facing Netero and Zeno by himself. Still the image of Netero towering above the hunters doesn't bid a lot of good for them.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 19, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Am I blind or are those pages abit too well drawn



maybe they are using a very high end cam  a high def. camera


----------



## Fran (Nov 19, 2007)

I hope the ninja from the HxH Exam Arc reappears soon too ... Maybe next arc!

I have a bad feeling the king will eat one of our heroes and absorb their nen ability.
Imagine if he ate Zeno...


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2007)

its also right here

EDIT: Link Broken


neway like the rest of the new set this chapter looks ABSOULUTLY AWESOME,

Morau is kicking it into Gear, the King is picking the Arena for his 2v1, and Pufu is nowhere to be seen?


and Yupi keeps looking more and more awesome


----------



## deathgod (Nov 19, 2007)

Somebody's gonna get a hurting real bad. The King is showing the calm before the storm. Had Komugi not been able to be cured, he prolly would have fucked everybody up. Lately HXH and Naruto have been having some really good chpts. Cmon Bleach, don't get left behind


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 19, 2007)

Was it me or did the king just speedblitz Zeno and the President....


----------



## garouga (Nov 19, 2007)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> spoilers on teh monday!!!
> wow if spoilers are true it seems like pitou would cure gung-gi girl. *i'm surprised teh king didn't go berserk.*
> 
> gang bang on yupi



The king's too proud to show his emotions. Deep inside he must be a bit shocked and really angry.


----------



## Fran (Nov 19, 2007)

Ahhh, HOTNESS!
Which fight are you guys anticipating the most?

I'm creaming my pants to see
Zeno/Netero vs Mereum
And Shoot's fight too...

^^ Kyaaah some Shoot action!
^____________________^ So fast spoilers...


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 19, 2007)

> Which fight are you guys anticipating the most?



Gon and killua v. pitou.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 19, 2007)

King v Netero/Zeno


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Was it me or did the king just speedblitz Zeno and the President....



that one panel does kinda look like it


----------



## ntloc (Nov 20, 2007)

Full chapter spoiler (12 pages)
[Dynasty]Pastel_v15_c83
it's on... the king finally...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow .... this chapter looks awesome ..... I would have thought that the king would have gone beserk ... but EmoKing FTW too  

Cant wait for the whole translation of the text. Now, how are the two geezers gonna gang up on the king now ??
I doubt if Pitou will let the king go on her own ... even if it costs her life ...


----------



## delirium (Nov 20, 2007)

Gon and Killua will probably show up and fight Pitou like it was originally planned.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 20, 2007)

Delirium, your sig just made my day ...... XD XD

And i dont think that it is so easy to get past yupi .... he doesnt seem to have an end to his transformation ... hope he just goes up and blows himself up or something ...


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 20, 2007)

i wonder what will happen if gon and killua happen to stumble upon pitou healing gung-gi girl.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 20, 2007)

I think there is that faggy butterfly ant who is in between gon + killua and the king+gungi girl 

he has to be taken down before the king can be approached.


----------



## Throatpoker (Nov 20, 2007)

I completely agree, Nef is one another tower; if Gon and Killua get past Yupi head up to the King's room, they'll end up fighting Pufu.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 20, 2007)

looks awesome, indeed. 
we seem forget about butterfly ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). i wonder who's gonna fight him.


----------



## Fran (Nov 20, 2007)

Morau vs Puffy
Netero Zeno vs The King
Gon + Killua vs Nefelpitou
Knuckle + Melereon + Shoot vs Yupi

Have I got the match ups right?

*Morau takes this alone* >> Displacing Hitsugaya takes this alone!


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 20, 2007)

i think there're more ants than those in the palace. with this manpower i think ants are gonna win. besides pitou overpowers gon+killua very very much. they r no match for pitou. unless there's more support, like from ryodan or somewhere else they r doomed.


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 20, 2007)

> i think there're more ants than those in the palace. with this manpower i think ants are gonna win. .



There's not that many ants in the palace I believe its 11 ants three people, and all of the ants are division commander level, which compared to the royal guards is nothing. If they can get past the royal guards these next guys should be easy to handle and destroy.
Jedi Mind Tricks presents Army of the Pharohs - Ritual of Battle 


> besides pitou overpowers gon+killua very very much. they r no match for pitou. unless there's more support, like from ryodan or somewhere else they r doomed.


Thats what I've been thinking for a long time but after re-reading the arc I've changed my mind. I think gon using kaito as motivation will get exponetially stronger during his bout with pitou, and unleash some of that raw monstrous power that has fascinated all of his teachers and allies. 
Jedi Mind Tricks presents Army of the Pharohs - Ritual of Battle 

Back in a previous arc I think they said nen reflects a persons state of mind and can get stronger depending on the persons state of mind. Gon is as focused and determined as he can be and his nen will reflect that.
Jedi Mind Tricks presents Army of the Pharohs - Ritual of Battle


----------



## Fran (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm just glad tosee the manga finally shooting back into popularity.


...And then Togashi takes his damn break. lawl >.>


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2007)

> i think there're more ants than those in the palace. with this manpower i think ants are gonna win. .



I doubt that otherwise Togashi will have to revisit this arc, and noone wants that. So heres hoping the arc finally ends soon.



> Thats what I've been thinking for a long time but after re-reading the arc I've changed my mind. I think gon using kaito as motivation will get exponetially stronger during his bout with pitou, and unleash some of that raw monstrous power that has fascinated all of his teachers and allies.



But theres not enough there for Gon to be able to take on Pitou, if it was Naruto or Bleach then either the Kyubbi or Shirosaki would appear and help them, but Gon doesn't have that advantage. I mean if Yupi's nen was 700,000 can you imagine how powerful Pitou will be? Lets all be honest, unless some help comes or Pitou takes heavy damage from someone, Gon and Killua will be part of Pitou's collection very soon.


----------



## Black Swan (Nov 20, 2007)

> But theres not enough there for Gon to be able to take on Pitou, if it was Naruto or Bleach then either the Kyubbi or Shirosaki would appear and help them, but Gon doesn't have that advantage. I mean if Yupi's nen was 700,000 can you imagine how powerful Pitou will be?



Yes thats true if it came from a human, but the assessment is coming from Meleron a former division commander who is well aware of the powers of the royal guards and the king. He is the one who picked gon to kill the king because of gon's power and meleron is a very cautious and thoughtful guy.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 21, 2007)

I fangasmed, 268 is going to pwn.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 21, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I doubt that otherwise Togashi will have to revisit this arc, and noone wants that. So heres hoping the arc finally ends soon.


 
i still feel like some help coming.



> But theres not enough there for Gon to be able to take on Pitou, if it was Naruto or Bleach then either the Kyubbi or Shirosaki would appear and help them, but Gon doesn't have that advantage. I mean if Yupi's nen was 700,000 can you imagine how powerful Pitou will be? Lets all be honest, unless some help comes or Pitou takes heavy damage from someone, Gon and Killua will be part of Pitou's collection very soon.


 
totally agree.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 21, 2007)

nice so the gungi girl might get healed, and she can use her badass hatsu to crush the king's enemies. netero and zeno = dead. morau without a shirt is kinda cool, i like seeing that guy have to work hard, he seems so laid back all the time. shoot getting fuxx0red isnt exactly unexpected. knuckle fighting hard still, good man. but where the fuck are gon and killua????? and what about the gay royal guard


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 21, 2007)

Did the King just blitz through Netero and Zeno, with them not being able to react at all?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 21, 2007)

i think he just calmly walked past them but they felt his insane vibe


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 21, 2007)

netero should have hired more assasins.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 21, 2007)

Hm, with Pitou healing Komugi, he'll likely use a lot of aura, this is perhaps, the chance for a Gon and Killua victory? Lawl, if his aura is as huge as Yupi, even if say he uses 100,000 to heal Komugi, theres still 600,000 aura. 
Them kids better have a plan.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 21, 2007)

there is still the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) royal guard to fuck everything up though, don't forget about him. i wonder if shoot, knuckle, meleoron, and morau can really defeat yupi on their own. and what about palm? and that octopus? and zitoh/the other shit ants. oh well as long as the gun-gi girl gets revived i'm fine, she owns this manga


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 21, 2007)

The other ants might have been killed by the Dragon Dive. When Nef used her En the only ones that appeared where Yupi, Pufu, Morau, Shoot, Knuckle, Meleroreon, Gon, Killua, Ikarugo, Netero, Zeno, the King and Komugi.


----------



## Throatpoker (Nov 21, 2007)

btw guys, raw out at mangahelpers


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 21, 2007)

if gon+killua fights pitou when he is healing komugi pitou would be at a disadvantage loss of mobility since when he summons t3h nurse hes bound to it. at least pitou won't be bouncing off walls when they fight.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 21, 2007)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> if gon+killua fights pitou when he is healing komugi pitou would be at a disadvantage loss of mobility since when he summons t3h nurse hes bound to it. at least pitou won't be bouncing off walls when they fight.


He can move within 20 metres but yeah, he's still bound to not move at his best, also taking into account that it takes a lot of concentration to use his ability.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 21, 2007)

I wonder if she can still use her attack technique (you know the 1/10 second to attack) while healing.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 21, 2007)

i think that eventhough healing will take some time, pitou would be ready to to face Gon and Killua when they arrive .... I think the best bet to defeating pitou would be to take him out when he is healing the girl ... but that would be so lame 

And yeah he would be constricted to a 20m radius .... he surely wont be flying off after taking Gon's attacks


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 21, 2007)

i love the last panel. soooo awesome.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 21, 2007)

Hm, it took him 3 hours to use the healing ability to repair the King's arm. A fatal injury like this should take even longer, not holding into account that the King's body is likely more complex to restore. The condition in which he would have to fight allows a small margin of succes for Gon and Killua's mission.

Also, it seems Morau has snuck past Yupi, so he will ultimately face Pufu.

I would find it surprising if all Division Commanders were killed by Dragon Dive. Not to mention Palm.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 21, 2007)

Just watched the raw chapter, Oh I want translations  Damn it is just getting better & better

It looks like the king dont even want to fight zeno/netero?  Really wanna know what he tells them. The expression on king's face is not like a mad killer anymore rather like a child that has lost something very dear. Does it mean that he is momentarity fed up with all this?  

And yeah do agree with kurapika looks like morau is trying to get away from yupi & that causes yupi to look over for him trying to catch him and knuckle used that moment to punch yupi. 

Shoot looks as good as dead he needs to wake up abit.

And I wonder if Novu changes his mind and decides to come and help.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 21, 2007)

king wants to fight them in another place since he knows if he fights there would be no doubt komugi would be caught up with the fight again. zeno really a cold blooded killer didn't even flinch when he saw what happened to komugi.

btw can pitou retract his ability after it has been activated i mean when it start healing things.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 21, 2007)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> king wants to fight them in another place since he knows if he fights there would be no doubt komugi would be caught up with the fight again. zeno really a cold blooded killer didn't even flinch when he saw what happened to komugi.
> 
> btw can pitou retract his ability after it has been activated i mean when it start healing things.



Yeah do agree zeno & netero both didnt care about her at all (but I kinda expected that from both of them, one is an assasin and the other is a professional hunter = killer, who has killed so many by now). I think pitou can stop the healing but that will obviously kill komugi.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 21, 2007)

come to think of it will pitou prioritize his safety and defeating intruders (forfeit his life afterwards) over healing komugi and risking failure over his mission to defend the king. i know pufu would in an instant and probably blame it on the hunters.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 21, 2007)

No I dont think pitou will do that he has much more faith & respect towards the king to think for even one second that the orders from the king are not worthy of listening. He will never say/think that he can make better decissions than the king.

He might hesitate abit but I doubt. He will think that the king will win anyway and if there are any damages he can heal him afterwards


----------



## TEK (Nov 21, 2007)

Is it just me or did it look like Yupi saw Knuckle's attack coming? I mean, Knuckle is supposed to be undetectable thanks to Meloreon's God's Accomplice but I couldn't help but feel that the last page indicated that Yupi saw the attack coming slightly. It's like his eyes are able to detect the technique now or Meloreon needs a breather and thus would have to undo the technique for a little while. Either way, it can't be good for Knuckle and Shoot if Yupi did indeed see it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't think so, I don't see how Yupi could have anticipated Knuckles attack.


----------



## Fran (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a feeling Yupi willl still be a monster of a fight even with Zetsu activated.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 21, 2007)

i want hisoka before the break 
it has been two years


----------



## Kuroro (Nov 21, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i want hisoka before the break
> it has been two years



We need more Kuroro actiona as well.  I want this arc to end so we can move on to Hisoka/Kuroro/etc. before anymore breaks...


----------



## Taleran (Nov 21, 2007)

I want this arc to end well, and then we can get on, but I really like all these villains new side characters the Chairman and the King to just toss them aside for something else


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2007)

wow this series is quite good after a friend kept annoying me to read this for the months I've been addictingly reading this right now I'm in the last part of the 11 part dodgeball chapter.  this is around the end of the Greed Island arc right?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 21, 2007)

kinda, 3/4ths through


----------



## Taleran (Nov 22, 2007)

oh fuck the King is leagues above both of em


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 22, 2007)

i like the second part of this chapter better. its more action-oriented and intense. morau and knuckle are heroes ;-D


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2007)

ok I'm now at the part where Gon and co are training to fight the bombers and the bombers are fighting Tsezugera guerilla style.  Hopefully I should begin the Ant arc before thanksgiving weekend ends.

ALso I must say the Greed Island story arc really grew on me (i wasn't much of a fan when I started) and I really like several of the characters like Tsezugera and Reiza.  ALso Gensuru is a pretty good villain imho compared to some arc contained villains in other mangas.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 22, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> ok I'm now at the part where Gon and co are training to fight the bombers and the bombers are fighting Tsezugera guerilla style.  Hopefully I should begin the Ant arc before thanksgiving weekend ends



Welcom Akainu ... this is one manga i would compare with the likes of OP. If not for Togashi's laziness ... this probably would have surpassed it 
Anyway ... yeah you are three fourths to the current stage ... and I suggest that you stay off this section since every post is a spoiler to you.

And thanks for the scan XD ... gonna read it now ... XD


----------



## Castiel (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah HxH is now one of my all time favorite mangas behind OP it evens passes Togashi's other great work YYH imho (don't tell the members of the YYH fanclub though >_> they'll coup me)

, I'll be taking my leave of this thread, but I shall return[/macarthur]


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 22, 2007)

I am halfway through the chapter ... and man even though we knew what had happened when the King passed between the two geezers, reading the scan was something completely ethereal. 
I cant imagine how this would be in the anime ... I wanna see this get animated 

Finally finished the chapter ... man, how does Togashi do this >_< ??


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 22, 2007)

HXH over onepiece bar a large margin. 1 word. Morau and the badassness that only the most maniliest of men would understand.


----------



## tictactoc (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice  chapter.
I'm sick of the narration though, it was cool in the beginning, but he does that in every single chapter now :/


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 22, 2007)

there's really not gonna be any plot resolution at all in 2 more chaps is there.... hopefully only a month break


----------



## tictactoc (Nov 22, 2007)

I thought he was taking a break to draw ten chapters... It took him 1 year to do that. 1 month ? It will be more like 5/6 months :/


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 22, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> I am halfway through the chapter ... and man even though we knew what had happened when the King passed between the two geezers, reading the scan was something completely ethereal.
> I cant imagine how this would be in the anime ... I wanna see this get animated
> 
> Finally finished the chapter ... man, how does Togashi do this >_< ??



togashi is just awesome, i woudnt be suprised to find something even more spectacular happen in the 2 remaining chaps


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 22, 2007)

Man this chapter was great. I think the ant kings power is very reminiscent of Freeza from Dragonball. The way he completely overwhelms the enemy and all they really see is death, and the fact that he really doesn't care. 

And I hope Knuckle and Morau kick some serious ass!!!   :shrooms


----------



## Fran (Nov 22, 2007)

Kyaaah 268 Awesome!
Thanks for the upload <3


----------



## Danchou (Nov 22, 2007)

What a chapter. I like the fact that it's not only the action and art that is to be admired, the narration and Togashi's way of storytelling has been really good these past few chapters. It's much more insightful than the ordinary characterdriven dialogue. Not to mention the way he phrases the narration is just sick.

As for the chapter. It sort of surprised me that Zeno and Netero didn't play any dirty tricks when the King was looking after Komugi. It's a bit different from his portayal in which he was willing to sacrifice his teammates or Zeno who doesn't mind ganging up someone to achieve their target.
I don't think the King is necessarily leagues above them. He could've killed them in a speedblitz, merely since they were being negligent after witnessing his kindness. It's kind of ironic that they happen to stumble in during the first time he has actually shown this kindness towards the only person in the world he seems to care about.
Nice to see Morau and Knuckle trust in one another like that. If Knuckle didn't surprise attack Yupi again, Morau was likely to have been killed. But Knuckle knew what to do without Morau telling him. Shoot on the other hand seems fawked.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 22, 2007)

I think it was right for Zeno and Netero to do what they did ... I loved that part. They showed that they were warriors with honor, somethings in decorum shouldnt be messed with. Doing anything to win is different from winning honorably. It is alright if someone is killed fighting in a battle. But it is unseemly to attack someone who is grieving. 


It was said that the king was still a lot stronger than the two of them. So i am not sure how he can be beaten. Yeah, it kinda reminds you of Frieza ... only thing is that Togashi doesnt have the freedom of giving a free powerup to the fighters.

I think that the hakoware is the only chance of winning this battle. 
Do you think that it would finally fall on Gon and Killua to take the King on ? It would be awesome if all the fighters fall one by one and it is left to Gon and Killua to save the day. What would make this awesome is the deaths of all these fighters, something hardly seen in shounen manga


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 22, 2007)

Gon and Killua could possibly take out the king, ofcourse he'd have to be severely weakened from his battle with Netero and Zeno for them to pull it off tho.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2007)

King Bookah said:


> Gon and Killua could possibly take out the king, ofcourse he'd have to be severely weakened from his battle with Netero and Zeno for them to pull it off tho.



The only way they could beat him is if he was in a vegetative state.


----------



## Fran (Nov 22, 2007)

Ahhh yes, this chapter was simply awesome.

That part where the king just walked between the two of them...

*KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH*


This is like pornography. 


Oh joys...Zeno and Netero are going to get their ass wooped. I can't wait to see Zeno whip out his Nen-Dragon in combination with Netero's abilities.

I hope the Division commanders get a good fight too, and aren't just killed off without a good struggle, although that raises the question of who will fight them.

Maybe some reinforcements come in?


----------



## Mori` (Nov 22, 2007)

fucking brilliant I thought, the whole scene with the king/netero/zeno was excellent and I enjoyed the yupi/morau/knuckle thing as well ^_^


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 22, 2007)

doesn't meleoron have a time limit for his "perfect plan/god's accomplice" hatsu? i am pretty sure there is some kind of a limit like doesnt he have to hold his breath the whole time? so i mean knuckle is doomed once that happens unless they can force yupi into really using all his power to get the hakoware to start piling up massive massive interest on him. hopefully zitoh doesnt show up since he knows all about how to counter that


----------



## Taleran (Nov 22, 2007)

is it me or are these chapters actually getting better and better?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 22, 2007)

This chapter was god.

Must find out what happened to Blind Girl.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 23, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> doesn't meleoron have a time limit for his "perfect plan/god's accomplice" hatsu? i am pretty sure there is some kind of a limit like doesnt he have to hold his breath the whole time? so i mean knuckle is doomed once that happens unless they can force yupi into really using all his power to get the hakoware to start piling up massive massive interest on him. hopefully zitoh doesnt show up since he knows all about how to counter that



meleoron said he can hold his breath for 2 min. zitoh doesn't really know how to counter it he just ran away trying to leave it behind and let female looking ant to remove it.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah .... Knuckle's and Meleron's ability would be the key to defeating the royal guards ... the king is still leagues above these guys.
I dont think that there would be anymore reinforcements ... this is not bleach >_<

The blind girl might probably be saved ..... if she is not dead already. But why didnt the king protect her in the first place ?? It should have been second nature to deflect such a low level attack (low level wrt the king i mean)

so is the team gonna divide now ... with Gon and Killua heading forward ... while Morau knuckle and shoot stay behind ?


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 23, 2007)

king simply just didn't reach her in time the dragon drive hit. komugi was in the other citadel when it hit probably when t3h king reacted to dragon dive its a bit to late.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm surprised that he didn't rip anyone's heads off.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 23, 2007)

Makes the King much more dangerous since he's in control of his emotions.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Nov 23, 2007)

what just happened? the king walked past zeno and nete?


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2007)

indeed, he did


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2007)

I expect the King is gonna take care of Komugi first and then bring ownage on their asses. I got my emo moment now let all hell break loose


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah .... let all the hell break loose ... 
Let some heads rip .... 

But i thought that the King and the Gungi girl were together ... doing ..... you know .....


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 23, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> yeah .... let all the hell break loose ...
> Let some heads rip ....
> 
> But i thought that the King and the Gungi girl were together ... doing ..... you know .....



Cross species sex is a little eww but the King does have an overly long tail, it must come use sometime


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 23, 2007)

"Lets change locations!!!" I lol'ed.... saiyan saga flashback.....


----------



## Fran (Nov 23, 2007)

Cross-species is what the ants are all about.

Just imagine the King and Komugi's offspring.

It'd be a powerful ant mutant, with a permanent trickle of snot. That emits its own nen!


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 23, 2007)

can i get a dled link of the last chapter and the current chapter plz


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Nov 23, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> yeah .... let all the hell break loose ...
> Let some heads rip ....
> 
> But i thought that the King and the Gungi girl were together ... doing ..... you know .....



Playing gungi.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 23, 2007)

Mafioso11 said:


> Playing gungi.



My post was deliberately neutral ... it is the others who have been adding things on their own .... 

Yeah Komugi X King would be nice 

I think that the King is much better than Cell from DBZ IMO ...... all those DBZ comparions are moot ....


----------



## Shade (Nov 23, 2007)

The King is Cell with a personality.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Nov 24, 2007)

> I think that the King is much better than Cell from DBZ IMO ...... all those DBZ comparions are moot ....



ive finaly read the series up to the current point, and i must say, the king is one evil bastard. i mean, your supposed to hate villians, but this guy makes one piece, naruto, and just about every other villian look cute, ecspecially when he murdered that little girl. i thought HXH has insane scenes already, but that one topped all of them.


----------



## Fran (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh pur-lease, HxH stands head and shoulders above every other shounen out there in almost every aspect! xD 
They owe it all to Hisoka.

Oh. And after that fake spoiler, maybe Tompa too! Most awesome picture ever ^^ ~ Anyone still got the link?

Next Chapter Predictions? Whose fight do you think we will see?


----------



## Xell (Nov 24, 2007)

God.. That final page was so good. I know Knuckle probably won't beat this guy, but damn.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 24, 2007)

I hope Shoot isn't completely useless with his leg in that state. Knuckle & Meleoron aren't going to come close to beating Yupi by themselves.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 24, 2007)

He can still manipulate his hands. So he's not completely useless, so long as Morau's smoke is there to cover him. Then again, their mission was to separate the guards, not beat them...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2007)

I know stupid question but does anyone have the Eng Scan? I can't seem to find it


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2007)

Fantastic chapter, unfortunately it seems like we won't get to see the King fight before the break tho. Emo king ftw.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 24, 2007)

Great chapter, wonder if Komugi will return to normal and not look fuck up like Kaito looks now.


----------



## Fran (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, Komugi looks pretty fucked up anyway xP That snot has a personality of its own!


----------



## Shade (Nov 24, 2007)

Why is this manga so frigging underrated?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2007)

ok after a bitzreading like i've never blitzread before I'm now up to where Togashi took his sick leave.  I should be up to 268 soon


----------



## Gene (Nov 24, 2007)

Good chapter but I'm not really fond of the narrations. I wish he would get rid of them.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Netero and Zeno doesn't stand a chance. The King is one of the most broken antagonists ever in any series. And what happened to the plan for Knuckle and the Chameleon Guy to take out the King? Guess they're preoccupied.


----------



## Fran (Nov 24, 2007)

I just thought of an awesome scene:
Everyone finishes their respsective fights and head to find Xeno and Netero vs King.
...Only to find Zeno and Netero dismembered! Hoo-Haa! And the king nibbling his dead body, raping his nen, and absorbing Zeno and Netero's nen abilities.

...04:44 am imagination for you!
I'm going to read this tomorrow and think WTF.



That aside, I can only imagine two outcomes for the king in regards to Komugi:
-He has a psycopathic disorder and disregards her for some reason or the other (i.e he just wanted to know what it feels like) <-- Not likely.
-He gets all emo and has a moment of epiphany (This is the point where you shoot yourself)

Komugi's presence, although I actually enjoyed reading it, does present a lot of dead-ends in regards to the King. 
This arc, along with the power-levels, seems to have created a few problems for a future plot...
...Unless...Gon's dad and the Ryodan...Nevermind.
Goodnight.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, the king makes every one else look cute .... except maybe for some people in OP(The Yonkou and the Admirals, along with BlackBeard )
His emoness was something really unexpected from someone who just killed a kid for making noise. I wanna know what happened between him and Komugi 



Shade said:


> Why is this manga so frigging underrated?



The manga is not underrated .... it is really famous in Japan. It is just that many dont know about this fact. And the only way it is introduced is like ..... this one is kinda like Naruto. While it should have actually gone something like this ... "Hey, do you know where Kishi gets his material from ? Read/Watch this manga/anime called Hunter X Hunter"
Thats i give my introduction to HXH now .... XD
If the manga were underrated, there would have been no way in hell that the Shounen jump would have granted such a sick leave to Togashi



Admiral Akainu said:


> ok after a bitzreading like i've never blitzread before I'm now up to where Togashi took his sick leave.  I should be up to 268 soon



Nice  ...... you would have caught up with us now .... I think that you would be in a better position to appreciate the jump in awesomeness that HXH has achieved after Togashi's illness ..... i am kinda envious 

^ @Mattaru, 
I dont think the current arc's powerlevel would pose any problems in HxH's story. It has already been established that HxH doesnt completely depend on the powerlevels.
And when have the fights in HXH been a pissing contest in terms of power ?

I think that we would get back in terms of normal powerlevels after this arc. Knuckle said it ... he said that these powerlevels cannot be possible for real humans. And thats how it would be i guess.

Could you elaborate on the aforementioned dead-ends wrt to the king ? And why would the king want to shoot himself in the face ? If Komugi really dies, the king would rather shoot anyone who comes before him in the face dont you think ?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 25, 2007)

great chap, lol and netero and zeno, they should have attacked straight away...


----------



## Fran (Nov 25, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Yeah, the king makes every one else look cute .... except maybe for some people in OP(The Yonkou and the Admirals, along with BlackBeard )
> His emoness was something really unexpected from someone who just killed a kid for making noise. I wanna know what happened between him and Komugi
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm ~ 
What you said about the power-levels was true, and it's been debated a bit before. Thought I'd throw it in there anyway.
I meant,that if the king goes all soft and soppy, it's time to shoot yoursel f ~ I just can't imagine how much Komugi can have an affect on the king.
And those are the only 2 outcomes I can think of for now.
~~~~~~~~~~>> (^ ^)


----------



## kannoos (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm slightly confused. What happened to Pufu?


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 25, 2007)

playing with his violin jumping around somewhere.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2007)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> playing with his violin jumping around somewhere.



Well atleast you didn't call him a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), remember when pufu came in there was noone there. So im guessing its about to happen, possibly.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 25, 2007)

Whatever happened to the little gangster octopus that was with Killua?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 25, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Whatever happened to the little gangster octopus that was with Killua?



It was shown in one of the pictures that he would be a part of the crew that would infiltrate the palace. But looking back, he would have been pwnd by the Royal guards En itself. If experienced ones started wetting their pants after seeing their powerlevel, what chance does the octopus have ?

Is anyone betting on Novou (the one who got scared after infiltrating the palace) to comeback later on in the fight ? He might come in to save the team, so to speak .... that would be a great twist IMO.


----------



## Fran (Nov 25, 2007)

Novou might come back actually, but he would be of little use. 
They've already used his ability to get in, now they'd probably only need his ability for sneaky tricks.

Which would be cool...


----------



## TEK (Nov 25, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Whatever happened to the little gangster octopus that was with Killua?


He is currently in the body of that dragonfly division leader that Novou captured (it's the octopus's ability to do that) and he's trying to find Palm.



Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Is anyone betting on Novou (the one who got scared after infiltrating the palace) to comeback later on in the fight ? He might come in to save the team, so to speak .... that would be a great twist IMO.


I'm actually predicting Novou to come back and help. Specifically, to help Morau. Morau is hecka strong and smart but I predict Pufu may start to get the upper hand when they fight since Morau isn't at 100%. Then when things start looking really bad for Morau, in comes Novou to save the day.


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Nov 25, 2007)

Could someone post a good scan of MORAU


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Nov 25, 2007)

The reason why zeno and netero did not attack the king was because they saw he was honorable.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Nov 25, 2007)

This is awesome... Too bad the good guys are probably not gonna win this time...
The king with the power of the old guys will be overpowered... Too beat him what will it take?

Silva + Jin + Gon + Killua (Gon and Killua powered up, obviously)?

Well, if they pay enough money maybe the Ryodan + Killua's family could do it.


Too bad Togashi is always sick... He is great (well, that's why he can stop so often).
Back then YYH had a popularity comparable to that of DBZ. And now he is doing HxH.


----------



## BRANCHEAD33 (Nov 26, 2007)

Can someone PLEASE post a morau scan


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 26, 2007)

BRANCHEAD33 said:


> Can someone PLEASE post a morau scan


 
go to one of the online manga viewing web sites and browse through manga. u'll surely find.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 26, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> go to one of the online manga viewing web sites and browse through manga. u'll surely find.



cani get a link to that site i need to read the last 2 chapters.


----------



## Fran (Nov 26, 2007)

the usual


Morau can't take Pufu alone even if he has a stable condition.
You saw how he nearly got done by 2 of the Division Commanders. Those fights were epic ^^ ... Especially against the lion dude in that room ...


----------



## uchiha-alia (Nov 26, 2007)

yes moraus fight with lion dude was great, hes a legend was a great ability. novou i HOPE at least does something but as people have said, he will be of no use. also im not too sure on gon and killua joining in the fight against the king after powering up = too much shounen PNJ. gon and killua couldnt go anywhere near the king, and i would like it to stay that way, we need an epic fight- zeno and netero V king. maybe even silva arriving to help either gon and killua's fight, or the one against the king. it would be kool if the ryodan were involved but i doubt that will happen. gon and killua, will be fighting well against pitou(they will catch her off gaurd while shes healing komugi), but will be outmatched. killuas kamaru will help save gons life then gon will get all emotional and team up with killua to land a JAJANKEN!


----------



## General Shino (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find the joke chapter for 261....tough find


----------



## Fran (Nov 26, 2007)

It's around on Nexgear somewhere Shino o_O
Search around for Hunter x Hunter Chapter 261 Spoof.
If not, just gaze at the awesomeness that is my signature.

... ~I'll upload it if you can't find it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2007)

ok something i'm wondering.  Is the chameleon ant Jairo?  When he introduced himself he called himself "Jail" which i'm curious if it is a mistranslation of Jairo.  I mean he has the hoodie and he's seperated himself from the other ants.  or am i just thinking this through too much?

also anyone think that if Zeno and Netero get their asses handed to them that Ging might get called in?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 26, 2007)

Are 269 Spoilers out yet?  I really want to know whats gonna happen.


----------



## Fran (Nov 26, 2007)

*OH MY DAYS OH MY DAYS OH MY DAYS OH MY DAYS*




*Spoiler*: _Hisoka VS_ 








 Bisuke approves, nyoro~n


----------



## ?ber-man (Nov 26, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> ok something i'm wondering.  Is the chameleon ant Jairo?  When he introduced himself he called himself "Jail" which i'm curious if it is a mistranslation of Jairo.  I mean he has the hoodie and he's seperated himself from the other ants.  or am i just thinking this through too much?
> 
> also anyone think that if Zeno and Netero get their asses handed to them that Ging might get called in?




No, I dont think the chameleon is jairo for a few reasons

*Spoiler*: __ 





Firstly, this page points to jairo to be an evil being.  Though meleoron could be putting on a "nice", I don't believe that to be the case in this situation.

Second, The text shows that Jairo and gon never met...though this can be interpreted as they had not met _yet_(a 40 chapter gap between the chapter show above and when Gon actually meets mel).

Thirdly,  it seems to point out that jairo was "reborn" basically as himself just in a different body, and mel professes to only recently regaining a portion of his memory. Although once agian this can be an act.

Also by the discription of jairo its seems that almost immendiately after he was born he left, while in earlier chapters mel is shown fighting along side other ants.

Lastly(if looks really count for anything) the dont look the same. besides the obvious diffence in clothes, in the 3rd panel of the above page jairo' face is obviously a human shape (though I assume this is his post reincarnation form I do not know).




Also if Zeno OR netero get pwned and the king eats there brains and absorbs there nen  *EVERYONE IS DEAD.*


----------



## Taleran (Nov 26, 2007)

this fake chapter?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 26, 2007)

?ber-man said:


> No, I dont think the chameleon is jairo for a few reasons
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



man i completely forgot about him, 

Hopefully he will be a future villain


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 27, 2007)

There was some discussion about Jairo at an earlier point ..... the main arguments were that he didnot become one of the ants .... since it is written that he left the town before the ants attacked the place.
I think that Jairo is a future villian ..... it is just something Togashi had in mind .... he is gonna be a new tyrant afterwards IMO.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Nov 27, 2007)

uchiha-alia said:


> yes moraus fight with lion dude was great, hes a legend was a great ability. novou i HOPE at least does something but as people have said, he will be of no use. also im not too sure on gon and killua joining in the fight against the king after powering up = too much shounen PNJ. gon and killua couldnt go anywhere near the king, and i would like it to stay that way, we need an epic fight- zeno and netero V king. maybe even silva arriving to help either gon and killua's fight, or the one against the king. it would be kool if the ryodan were involved but i doubt that will happen. gon and killua, will be fighting well against pitou(they will catch her off gaurd while shes healing komugi), but will be outmatched. killuas kamaru will help save gons life then gon will get all emotional and team up with killua to land a JAJANKEN!



The logical thing would be the likes of Silva and Jin or maybe the Ryodan beating the King after the king kills the old guys.

But this is a shounen.
Usually the main characters are the ones to defeat the "final boss" of the arc. The only time I remember a different thing happening was when Sandaime fought with Orochimaru and when Kakashi fought with Zabuza.

Maybe the old guys will do like Sarutobi and stop the king, but usually in shounen that is not how things happen...

Like in Saint Seiya when the Bronze Saints fought the hardest battles of the Hades Saga, instead of the Gold Saints.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 27, 2007)

HXH is not your regular Shonen, it is not your Naruto, not your Bleach, and not your One Piece. 
*points to Feitan*
Feitan: I broke the Shonen law by attacking my opponent while they prep'ed.
Believe it.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree that Gon and Killua wont be the ones to kill the King .... HxH is not normal shounen .... and thats the best thing about it ..... 
The Genyei Ryodan arc passed with neither Gon or Killua doing anything significant ..... 
Togashi is logical most of the times .... so i dont think that Gon and Killua will beat the King.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 27, 2007)

Gon will rule Animeverse, one Janken at a time.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 27, 2007)

i want banzou, the ninja from the hunter exam, to come back and kill something, he rules. and i also want to see jairo destroy the king


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2007)

time to get the show on the road

Posted both by BF and on Nexgear

*Spoiler*: __ 












for those that have been waiting for Killua to do something


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 27, 2007)

i just came twice.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 did just killua chop off yupi's head i hope it's his head


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2007)

Nah, its just looks like some normal ants, Yupi's head still is intact.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> HXH is not your regular Shonen, it is not your Naruto, not your Bleach, and not your One Piece.
> *points to Feitan*
> Feitan: I broke the Shonen law by attacking my opponent while they prep'ed.
> Believe it.



Hiei killed a man while he was monolouging 

but then again Feitan is the HxH version of Hiei


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeaiii ......... teh spoilers have finally arrived XD

It would have been a Buzzkill if Killua owned luppi like that ..... it would have made Shoot an utter moron. Thats underestimating Togashi 
And it would have meant that one of the "fights" would be over before the break. Thats underestimating Togashi again ... 
@Matrica ... we should resist falling into such delusions even they are so tempting


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Nov 27, 2007)

killua is doing what he does best, kill tons of fodder

on the other hand shoot is going berzerk and hurting yupi, surprisingly enough


----------



## Fran (Nov 27, 2007)

I wonder who the bandaged guy is?


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 27, 2007)

The thing is with the kings pride. And how he hurt himself after saying he would to komagi.

This battle might be won in a fight of janken.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2007)

The time when I realised HxH wasn't really shonen was in the beginning of the Ant arc. A brother and sister are walking through the woods and the girls talking about wanting to get married, suddenly the ants appears and they're dead. That really shocked me, if only I knew it was only gonna get bloodier

Btw my first ever gif and its from HxH, I just learned how to make them last night:



I can't make a border for it tho and its a little slower than I hoped


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The time when I realised HxH wasn't really shonen was in the beginning of the Ant arc. A brother and sister are walking through the woods and the girls talking about wanting to get married, suddenly the ants appears and they're dead. That really shocked me, if only I knew it was only gonna get bloodier
> 
> Btw my first ever gif and its from HxH, I just learned how to make them last night:
> 
> ...



speaking of which, who else likes Koruto?  also that ant spawn he saved grew pretty quick she's as big a human child


----------



## General Shino (Nov 27, 2007)

dude thanks for the joke chapter  
cant wait till translation for 269!


----------



## Zephos (Nov 27, 2007)

> The time when I realised HxH wasn't really shonen was in the beginning of the Ant arc. A brother and sister are walking through the woods and the girls talking about wanting to get married, suddenly the ants appears and they're dead. That really shocked me, if only I knew it was only gonna get bloodier



That dosen't make it not shonen.
Plenty of shonen have scenes like that.
One Piece, Naruto, Dragonball, Jojo, FotNS, Kenshin, etc etc.

If you think thats Seinen level.....well....you haven't read much Seinen have you.


----------



## Antonio Vivaldi (Nov 27, 2007)

Uhh dude...I don't think any of those you listed have nearly as much Graphic violence as HxH has, except Jojo of course. One Piece hasn't even had a character die yet (outside of a flashback) Nowhere near comparable.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2007)

Antonio Vivaldi said:


> Uhh dude...I don't think any of those you listed have nearly as much Graphic violence as HxH has, except Jojo of course. One Piece hasn't even had a character die yet (outside of a flashback) Nowhere near comparable.




Why refuse count of deaths just because they happened in a flashback, dead is dead, and you obviously haven't read Fist of the North Star


----------



## Fran (Nov 27, 2007)

CMgogo, that's an AWESOME GIF!
Make mooore ^^ I've amassed a pretty big collection of GIFs.

Favourite =


Doesn't quite top this though:





Hope you can make more CM!
[And take requests too, kekekekeke! And make more Pervy Hisoka ones]


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2007)

Zephos said:


> That dosen't make it not shonen.
> Plenty of shonen have scenes like that.
> One Piece, Naruto, Dragonball, Jojo, FotNS, Kenshin, etc etc.
> 
> If you think thats Seinen level.....well....you haven't read much Seinen have you.



Neither of those had two year olds getting eaten, heads being cut off and not to mention the enormous body count. I'm not saying its seinen level but not exactly typical shonen. 

And gifs I made just for you Mattaru:

Gon v Hisoka:

Bisuke fangirl:

Hisoka Pron:

Hisoka:


----------



## Zephos (Nov 28, 2007)

> Neither of those had two year olds getting eaten, heads being cut off and not to mention the enormous body count.



Actually Jojo had a baby being eaten by its possessed mother. One Piece had a mom being shot in the head in front of her two daughters. Naruto had a spriteful young brother's remains being unidentifiable to his greiveing older sister. Kenshin had a shrine full of orphans burned to the ground. Dragonball had a farm family's remains splayed out, moms gutts hanging out the bottom of her severed upper torso witha  dead toddler nearby.
FoTNS. Oh man. 

Naruto,Kenshin, and Dragonball had heads come off. Dragonball had lots of it in fact. And not just monsters. Android 20 squeezes a commuting office workers head off with his bare hands.

Jojo and FotNS are gory as all hell.

That HxH scene never even shows the violence.



> I'm not saying its seinen level but not exactly typical shonen.



Yes, its typical shonen in regards to gore. You have obviously never read any 80's shonen.


----------



## Zephos (Nov 28, 2007)

Antonio Vivaldi said:


> Uhh dude...I don't think any of those you listed have nearly as much Graphic violence as HxH has, except Jojo of course. One Piece hasn't even had a character die yet (outside of a flashback) Nowhere near comparable.



People don't realize just how gory the Dragonball manga actually got.
Want me to post scans?


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 28, 2007)

Aaaaaaanyway, 269 is bad ass. Killua and Gon splitting up, seems like Gon's going solo while Killua's out to pwn some Division Commanders(Zitoh 'n Barudo).

Aiyaaa~ only 1 chappy before the break.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 28, 2007)

I think it is Shoot who gets bandaged ...... 

Any more spoiler pics out yet ? And raws ? Me getting impatient  ..... 

where is the third ant btw ? who is gonna match up against him ? 

Togashi has just one chapter left before he sets that fight up ...


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey guys,

How has it been?

Fantastic spoilers Thanx alot xD woho

here are some translations from Kilm @ nexgear:

Hrm....

Knuckle: Until his limits, I have to keep striking. The sum is only 590... 10 seconds is going to take forever.

Explains some of Hakoware's abilities, which to remind us, is that as time passes, the interest increases.

Yupi: I can see the direction of the attacks, but because of this smoke, I can't see anything.

Just as Yupi was about to lose control of his anger, he returned to a calm state.
His eyes fixated on a shadow.

His right leg destroyed, Shoot stands back up using his other leg and his arms.
(uh........... diffifult.......... It outlines Shoot's plan of attack)

Morau: Knuckle, Shoot... If you guys win, first, I'm going to shower you guys with the best sake until you get drunk. Then I'm going to hug you will all my strength. That's what I've come up with.

(Uh... more diffiucult... It describes how Gon and Killua escapes Yupi's guard... I see dragon dive in this part)

Killua out of the corner of his eye, notices two ants going in the same direction as Ikarugo. He quickly runs towards them.
Killua: What are you going to do? I'm just one person. (I think he's talking to himself)

Ikarugo: Killua?! What are you doing here!?

Killua, understanding his situation, knew he had to kill the two ants with as little effort as possible. He murders them quickly, and only two saw him. Ikarugo and one other.

Gon is outside of the palace, in front of the building where.... dum dum dum!!!


----------



## Freija (Nov 28, 2007)

KILLUA OWNS YOOOOO


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 28, 2007)

i missed this thread!!!! finally, i can open my pc! 

i just read the chapter and it's soooooo FUCKING AWESOME!!! i'm sooo happy... for 9 days of absence, i am not in the least disappointed... 

@CrimemasterGoGo

can you make a gif out of this? 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=eUZDCHuUhuA[/YOUTUBE]

i want the Hisoka and the telescope thingy...


----------



## Taleran (Nov 28, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Neither of those had two year olds getting eaten, heads being cut off and not to mention the enormous body count. I'm not saying its seinen level but not exactly typical shonen.




please, childs play nothing but childs play


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2007)

Still not typical Shonen and were not in the 80's anymore, Im comparing it to current series.  And don't make assumptions, I've read more manga than you think

Anyway back to the topic, the spoilers don't show Netero/Zeno v the King? And the Hisoka sig is in progress


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 28, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Still not typical Shonen and were not in the 80's anymore, Im comparing it to current series.  And don't make assumptions, I've read more manga than you think
> 
> Anyway back to the topic, the spoilers don't how the Netero/Zeno v the King? And the Hisoka sig is in progress



yeah, the spoiler just feature Killua and his "good deeds"... i'm more curious about Netero/Zeno vs King [though i'm also waiting for this moment for Killua to do something, as you can see, i'm a great fan of his].

and about the Hisoka sig... 
it better be the one with the telescope.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 28, 2007)

Great chapter. I'm hoping that somebody doesn't something new before the break, Killua new technique would due.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 28, 2007)

Zephos said:


> People don't realize just how gory the Dragonball manga actually got.
> Want me to post scans?



yes plz. Id like to see that.


----------



## El Torero (Nov 28, 2007)

I started reading the manga yesterday and now I´m in chapter 100. Fucking awesome 

Btw, will Kurapika and Leorio appear again in the manga when the chimera´s arc ends?


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 28, 2007)

Damn, all spoilers this week looks awsome   Gonna be a good manga week.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 28, 2007)

killua pwns haha, nice. spoilers are awesome


----------



## Fran (Nov 28, 2007)

:amazed





Diego Serrano said:


> I started reading the manga yesterday and now I?m in chapter 100. Fucking awesome
> 
> Btw, will Kurapika and Leorio appear again in the manga when the chimera?s arc ends?




Welcome to HxH!
The CA Arc hasn't ended yet sir.

As for Kurapika and Leorio, click my sig to find out what happened 
As for you, if you've got to Hisoka's more pervy moments, you can join my FC!




> and about the Hisoka sig...
> it better be the one with the telescope.



Seconded! 

Awesome GIF's!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2007)

I was busy before but I got it done:

Telescope rape:

Killua:


----------



## Fran (Nov 28, 2007)

Kyaah!
The Killua one is cute. 
Telescope Rape doesn't work for me, but the title... it looks promising!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2007)

I was making changes to it, it didn't come out like I hoped. Not fluid enough.


----------



## Fran (Nov 28, 2007)

Ahhh that is so awesome! Thanks again CM!



This musical looks scary...

And they just raped Hisoka by making him do that dance


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Ahhh that is so awesome! Thanks again CM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol that scene was so hilarious. Musical Hisoka was the only redeeming quality the musical had 

[YOUTUBE]t_SqKi2Sfyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fran (Nov 28, 2007)

Woah the voice actor is quite good.
Did they take the original Seiyuus?

LMFAO @ Karuto + Killua's Fat Brother Fighting Hisoka's Pansy Gum XD


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 29, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I was busy before but I got it done:
> 
> Telescope rape:
> 
> Killua:





and the Killua one is kyut too!!! 

+reps 
i'm gonna save it on my pc (the Hisoscope)


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 29, 2007)

great GIFs CMgogo ...... 

Can i have some of Kurapica  .... There was this episode where Kurapica cuts his finger to get the chain out for the first time ..... 

I dont seem to be able to rep you  .... this damn browser is being too troublesome ...


----------



## fromtheinside (Nov 29, 2007)

My friend who got me into Nartuo also mentioned HxH...How come they aren't making any more TV to keep up with the manga? Does anyone know if there's plans to do another season/series? I hear the manga is incredible and I think I am going to check it out over Christmas holidays


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Narutoforums ..... and to the HxH thread XD

HxH kicks Naruto right out of your system ..... I am not flaming/deprecating Naruto. It is just the truth of it.

The reason they are not making an anime out of it is because the mangaka Togashi is a lazy bastard. He also happens to be an insanely creative bastard btw.

Check out the anime and once you catch up with it ... you can read the manga from about chapter 185 . We are at 269 currently .... with another of Togashi's breaks looming in the horizon


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 29, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Welcome to the Narutoforums ..... and to the HxH thread XD
> 
> *HxH kicks Naruto right out of your system ..... I am not flaming/deprecating Naruto. It is just the truth of it.*
> 
> ...





just to be safe... just don't compare animes. after all, it all comes down to opinions. 

though imo, HxH >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto 
no flaming please.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2007)

In terms of anime they don't even come close. HxH had perfect animation and pace unlike some other Shonen.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 29, 2007)

gomen gomen !
I did not flame ..... i just stated the truth ... 

Anyway ... It is not my wish to start a flamewar here ... 

Back to the topic, have the spoiler pics been cleaned yet ?? Is the raw out yet ?
*goes off to mangahelpers*


----------



## MUSOLINI (Nov 29, 2007)

awwhhwhwh, the spoilers got me burning, some roots later on.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> just to be safe... just don't compare animes. after all, it all comes down to opinions.




thats probably the post that has made the least sense out of anything i've read on this forum


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 29, 2007)

Taleran said:


> thats probably the post that has made the least sense out of anything i've read on this forum



nah, it's just that i don't like comparing animes... i watch what i like and avoid what i dislike, it's just as simple as that.

anyway, does anyone of you guys have a spoiler trans? i'm dying to read one though i've read some, but fake spoilers seems to be invading the net.

EDIT: i've already read this translation by kilm of nexgear forums, but then i can't decide if it's fake or real. i want to hear your opinions about this trans so i'm posting it.


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Knuckle: Until his limits, I have to keep striking. The sum is only 590... 10 seconds is going to take forever.
> 
> Explains some of Hakoware's abilities, which to remind us, is that as time passes, the interest increases.
> 
> ...



and WTF WITH THAT DUM DUM DUM?!?! 
it's hanging!


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Nov 29, 2007)

So many fake spoilers


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 29, 2007)

RoomBurnerZ said:


> So many fake spoilers



you think so? 

well, like i said... i'm doubtful about it that's why i posted it to hear what you all think about it. but it does sounds real, no?  or maybe not.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2007)

Heres some more gifs:

My fav:

Awesome Kurapica:

Kurapica again:

Funny Kurapica:


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2007)

really Awesome Kurapica


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2007)

Some more:

Finger Chain:

Kurapica Bondage:


I'll calm down on the gifs for now


----------



## MUSOLINI (Nov 29, 2007)

years ago when i first started reasing this manga, i thought kurapica was a girl, and i still find him to look too damn girly.


----------



## Zephos (Nov 29, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> years ago when i first started reasing this manga, i thought kurapica was a girl, and i still find him to look too damn girly.



So Kalluto and Nefelpitou must blow your mind huh..


----------



## aznbeliever (Nov 29, 2007)

Its especially addicting since ive got nothing better that interests me, in the reading department.


----------



## Fran (Nov 29, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Some more:
> 
> Finger Chain:
> 
> ...



Very. _very_ nice. It's so hard to find Kurapika gifs online. I've only got 1-2.
Good stuff CMgogo ^^ ~ You're my official new hero.

Don't you love watching Kurapika swing his balls around?
Ok that was low.

Hope you continue making them! 
Maybe some of Kurapika's Hatsu in full effect vs Ubogin 

Tehehehhe >.<! 

I've just realised...
Is there any character you dislike in HxH? I'm trying to think of one now... But I love them all /.\ ...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 29, 2007)

> Don't you love watching Kurapika swing his balls around?
> Ok that was low.



Im just surprised he has a ball that he can swing



> I've just realised...
> Is there any character you dislike in HxH? I'm trying to think of one now... But I love them all /.\ ...



Well I wanted Tompa to fall to his death a couple of times


----------



## Fran (Nov 29, 2007)

What! Tompa was awesome <3 I loved his sneakiness! And when he beat some guy up in third exam.
And someone, SOMEONE still owes me that spoof chapter with Tompa walking away after a kill, in a suit.
Most awesome moment EVER.


----------



## Fran (Nov 29, 2007)

Found it!


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2007)

i hate broken links


----------



## Ippy (Nov 29, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> just to be safe... just don't compare animes. after all, it all comes down to opinions.
> 
> though imo, HxH >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naruto
> no flaming please.


He wasn't flaming.



Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> gomen gomen !
> I did not flame ..... i just stated the truth ...
> 
> Anyway ... It is not my wish to start a flamewar here ...
> ...


You weren't flaming.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2007)

Zephos said:


> So Kalluto and Nefelpitou must blow your mind huh..



indeed

7890


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 30, 2007)

Seraph said:


> He wasn't flaming.



hmmm.... this post sounds like Haterade. 

nah, i know he wasn't flaming. that line that said "no flaming please" was actually directed to those who'll going to flame me and just so that other members won't take anime comparisons too seriously. like i said, i don't like to compare animes... it's all in the matter of opinions. 

@Mattaru
the spoiler won't work for me.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 30, 2007)

Some more pics from nexgear

And then...

Its only one or two more pages but looks like the whole chapter


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 30, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Some more pics from nexgear
> 
> And then...
> 
> Its only one or two more pages but looks like the whole chapter


 
i couldnt find anything in there. hopefully soon we'll have our rawrrr.


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 30, 2007)

It was working 2 min ago I knew I should have uploaded it into my server X(


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 30, 2007)

I sence a distinct lack of Hisoka in the current Arc.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Nov 30, 2007)

Zephos said:


> So Kalluto and Nefelpitou must blow your mind huh..



thats funny man, cause since 258 or 259 or 260 i didn't read the manga for a long time (cause the writer took a long ass break, or was sick or whatever). and pitou, that bitch. i really thought he was a she, till last week or 2 weeks ago when my lil bro mentioned he was a he, not a she. damn. and kalluto? its been years since ive read this shit, i just back into it since it started to go further again. so, who was this kalluto?


----------



## Power16 (Nov 30, 2007)

MUSOLINI said:


> so, who was this kalluto?



I think that's Killua's younger brother, if you recall the seen with Ryoddan during the Ant arc, you'll understand.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 30, 2007)

Power16 said:


> I think that's Killua's younger brother, if you recall the seen with Ryoddan during the Ant arc, you'll understand.


I still can't belive that's a boy


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2007)

he draws too many bishonen that look like girls

i mean he's worst than kishimoto in that aspect

killua was just too perfect.... yoyo kills are GAR


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 30, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> I still can't belive that's a boy



seconded. i still can't believe that it's a boy.  (along w/ Pitou and Kurapica though i kinda accept both of their genders now)


----------



## Hisoka (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh My GOD, I just looked at the 269 raw

*Spoiler*: __ 




 love the page 13 where killua takes their heads with the yoyo & his eyes, just fantastic.




10 out of 10 absolutly

PS: Thanks Matchia


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 30, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Oh My GOD, I just looked at the 269 raw
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*I WANNA SEE IT GODDAMMIT!!! *


----------



## MUSOLINI (Nov 30, 2007)

daaaaaamn, so the one who joined ryodan (with the maid outfit?) is a guy 2? wtf, this is getting confusing. i mean his older brother looks like a chick 2, but the younger one, thats 2 confusing.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> seconded. i still can't believe that it's a boy.  (along w/ Pitou and Kurapica though i kinda accept both of their genders now)



Kurapica I thought was a girl but have now fully accepted.

Pitou I still see as girly but can find it possible

Karuto made my head explode.


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 30, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> Kurapica I thought was a girl but have now fully accepted.
> 
> Pitou I still see as girly but can find it possible
> 
> Karuto made my head explode.



hello there owner of the YYH FC! i'm glad you're liking its brother~


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2007)

indeed, I was passively into it then got up to the York Shin arc then addictedly read it till the most recent one


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 30, 2007)

lol ...... yeah Togashi is insane in this regard. There have been so many effeminate male characters ....
I still have trouble thinking of Pitou as a male >_< .... and the 'nyah's sure didnt help 

Finally, the download has started after a gazillion tries ... 
Cant wait for the scans now XD
I never thought Kurapica to be a girl .... maybe it was the voice or something else entirely


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 30, 2007)

lol, i always thought kurapica as female...

the raw is awesome lol, killua rules


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 30, 2007)

Reasons for the epicness of the chapter ... 
1. Morau's Nice guy pose 
2. Killua Ownage with the yoyos
3. The positioning of all the fighters (top view of the castle)
4. 3 double spreads in a row ......

*Spoiler*: __ 



5. Do you need a fifth reason  ??




I am beginning to think that the real reason Togashi is taking a break is actually for us to recover from these chapters ...


----------



## Master Bait (Nov 30, 2007)

*KILLUA RULES BIG TIME! *


----------



## Muk (Nov 30, 2007)

wow looking at it again killua not only took their heads, but also their hearts

he sure makes naruto ninja look pathetic

he totally makes sure that they are dead, and stay dead


----------



## Danchou (Nov 30, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Heres some more gifs:
> 
> My fav:
> 
> ...


Damn, my internets doesn't allow me to rep you somehow. The window doesn't show up. Great gifs though.

About the latest chapter. Killua proves he is still one of the biggest badasses in HxH.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 30, 2007)

Sigh* i really wish we had a raw/trans/scans thread for this.  I hate trying to sypher through the pages looking for a scan while trying to avoid all the spoilers.


and just to make sure, we only have a raw as of now right?


----------



## Fran (Nov 30, 2007)

lol feanor speaks the truth!
^^ ~ I can't wait to get my mitts on this chapter.


----------



## Fran (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh. On the subject of Kurapika as a girl, let's not. It's too much of a turn-on. You know...What with the chains and all... 

And that new bondage gif CMgogo made too...

YarHarHarHarHar


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2007)

God, what a good chapter.  I don't want a break!!


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 30, 2007)

Excellent chapter, and the art has gotten MUCH better.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Nov 30, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Oh. On the subject of Kurapika as a girl, let's not. It's too much of a turn-on. You know...What with the chains and all...
> 
> And that new bondage gif CMgogo made too...
> 
> YarHarHarHarHar



Speaking on the topic, I never thought of Kurapica as a girl when I was watching the anime. But when i got to reading the manga about a year ago, I came across this joke chapter 261 and was like ... wtf ? why is kurapica in a bride's outfit ? 
Wtf is happening .... etc 
I didnt know that it was a fanart  lol
But it was a great fanart ....

@ Sieglein ... the art was always great IMO .. 
It is just that Togashi was lazy ... he is forgiven for this one fault


----------



## kyubijim (Nov 30, 2007)

This chapter restored my faith in Shoot's fighting ability. He was so badass.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 30, 2007)

Indeed, but i still can't remember many chapters of HxH with that kind of awesome art.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 30, 2007)

epic chapter

i wish if hisoka was there watching killua


----------



## Castiel (Nov 30, 2007)

any scans out yet?  hearing you all say how awesome this chapter is is unbearable until I read it myself


----------



## Fran (Nov 30, 2007)

Still haven't heard of any scans. None on HxHonline either. Rather slow ._.


----------



## pnoypridz (Dec 1, 2007)

do you guys know how many more chapters til break starts again?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 1, 2007)

I have still yet to see any kind of confirmation that there is even going to be a break in the near future. As far as I'm concerned its just a rumor until someone can provide me with a reputable source to the info.

But the rumor was 10 new chapters before a break, so that would mean only one more chapter before the break.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 1, 2007)

Scorpio3.14 said:


> I have still yet to see any kind of confirmation that there is even going to be a break in the near future. As far as I'm concerned its just a rumor until someone can provide me with a reputable source to the info.
> 
> But the rumor was 10 new chapters before a break, so that would mean only one more chapter before the break.





i don't want a break!!!

P.S. this chapter is awesome!!11!!1 makes me proud of Killua


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 1, 2007)

I dont think that there is any official info about Togashi's impending break. But knowing Togashi, he _would_ take a break ... 

The artwork looks awesome too ... I so wish that more people knew about HxH 
All those people who clean and translate Naruto&Bleach the moment the Raws come out .. 
Those awesome artists who color mangaspreads ... 
They should be told about HxH . If anyone's work deserves to be colored, it is Togashi's HxH


----------



## mab (Dec 1, 2007)

i hope it is ok  is the chapter


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 1, 2007)

Is this vol 24 release or 269 chapter? I cant find 269

EDIT: Found it LOL Sorry

Thanks alot for the work mab

Fantastic chapter even better with the translationxD


*Spoiler*: __ 




So Ikagoro has taken the dragon fly's abilities which is fantastic
All this talk of Morau when we finish we will all get drunk gets me worried I have a feeling they wont ever get that chance
Glad to see how organised they all are & doing their jobs right but will killua stick with the plan and go to gon or will fight weferin instead? I think he is too attached to Ikarugo now

Loved the fact that Morau already analysed where pufu has been

And last but not the least Killua's killing was fantastic


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 1, 2007)

Isn't there a scan out yet?


----------



## hussamb (Dec 1, 2007)

so one chapter to go???
oh God, how many years shall i wait?


----------



## hussamb (Dec 1, 2007)

there is a one by franky house, u can grap it from Manga helpers


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 1, 2007)

i guess killua is gonna fight that fox dude. i cant wait to see it


----------



## hussamb (Dec 1, 2007)

here is the link


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 1, 2007)

no english scan yet? i'm getting impatient.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 1, 2007)

No worries . If you want to rep, rep Mab for them he originally gave the links:



mab said:


> i hope it is ok  is the chapter


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 1, 2007)

Good chapter, although it didn't happened that much.
People ran around and Killua wasted two n00b ants.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 1, 2007)

i think this one was much better than those boring pure narrations on the stairs chapters.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2007)

so people is Genei Ryodan Arc still the best or Chimera Ant Arc surpassed it ?


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 1, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> so people is Genei Ryodan Arc still the best or Chimera Ant Arc surpassed it ?


 i would wait a lil bit more to answer to that. the current arc isnt over yet. it may exceed our imaginations. after all some of the strongests' fight r unfinished. especially old dude's


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 1, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> so people is Genei Ryodan Arc still the best or Chimera Ant Arc surpassed it ?


Imo it isn't even close to the Ryodan arc atm, it ain't bad though.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Imo it isn't even close to the Ryodan arc atm, it ain't bad though.



i think its getting close and by the end of the arc it might surpass it


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 1, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> so people is Genei Ryodan Arc still the best or Chimera Ant Arc surpassed it ?



Oooh I dont know for me Genie Roydan Arc was the best up to now but these fights and the king's unique personality are just fantastic

But Genie Roydan had Hisoka XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Oooh I dont know for me Genie Roydan Arc was the best up to now but these fights and the king's unique personality are just fantastic
> 
> But Genie Roydan had Hisoka XD



yeah Genie Roydan might still be the best because of hisoka


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Dec 1, 2007)

> so people is Genei Ryodan Arc still the best or Chimera Ant Arc surpassed it



you already know what im going to say (looks at sig), but seriously, im enjoying this current arc alot and it beats anything else currently in shonen jump.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Dec 1, 2007)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Oh. On the subject of Kurapika as a girl, let's not. It's too much of a turn-on. You know...What with the chains and all...



well, hisoka needs someone else get turned on by.:amazed


----------



## Fran (Dec 1, 2007)

*WOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*
Shoot was awesome this chapter - I told you he'd do something spectacular!
Then and again, this might mean his death.

I loved the way he got caught up in the flow of things and just covered up his right eye for no apparent reason 



Ikarugo is awesome too 

Ooooh. Why did Togashi choose after next chapt. for his break! I can't wait to see what will happen next.



Kyaaaaah! He's going to arse-rape Wolfin next chapter


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 1, 2007)

BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## El Torero (Dec 1, 2007)

I´m in chapter 162. The Greed Island arc only has two words for me: *FUCKING AWESOME*


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome 

Another Fan Yaaay

Just wait and see it will get better & better


----------



## El Torero (Dec 1, 2007)

One question. Do you guys think the Chimera Ant Arc will be animated as an OVA? It would be super-special awesome!


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 1, 2007)

We still have no idea about the anime but I think they are waiting for him to finish it first


----------



## Fran (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah I guess they put anime on hiatus for Togashi's little breaks. They should pickitup after he's done.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 1, 2007)

People have been debating wether Chimera Ant arc beats the Genyei Ryodan Arc or not ..... I'd say that this arc will definitely beat Genyei Ryodan arc by the time the fights are done.

I think that Togashi has stepped up a notch since he had his break. The last 10 chapters have been completely awesome IMO. I think that my opinions will be backed up by those who are catching up with the manga right now ..... His narrative style has taken this manga to new heights. 

We should keep in mind that the whole arc has a lot of action still to come. I agree that the pace is a little slow, but the narrative is really interesting. I think that Togashi should have set up all the fights before he went into the break .....

All said and done, this arc _does_ lack hisoka


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 1, 2007)

True true we need Hisoka


----------



## wsc (Dec 1, 2007)

ah the king, how gentle


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 1, 2007)

So when is Togashi taking another little break(so I heard anyway)? I heard it was after next chapter but I dont know >.<


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 1, 2007)

It depends on the ending, if the final fights are good as they look now then the Yorkshin arc will be beaten, heres hoping the King fight beats all the fights in current shonen and isn't anti-climatic.

Anyway the chapter was pretty good, and its obvious we wont get to see the major fights till next year but it'll be worth the wait. Hopefully the future chapters will be drawn as well as the current chapters. 

As for the anime, off wiki:



> There was a fourth OVA in production, but was put on hold for unknown reasons.



Obviously the manga breaks affected the Ova but I wouldn't be surprised if the anime was announced in the next few months. Heres hoping so I can make some awesome new gifs


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 1, 2007)

love how killua absoutley owned those ants


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey,

I've also read HxH until the recent chapters and i'm completely addicted.=)

I loved the Greed Island Arc.
It was one of the best arcs in the story I think! =)

And Shoot was awesome this chapter, how he stood on this own hand and flew through the air.


----------



## Fran (Dec 1, 2007)

Genei Ryodan lacked a little something for me.
I really _really_ liked the gothic, action-packed, cat-and-mouse-esque feel to the story. I absolutely adooooored the moments when characters died. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Pakunoda's


 death was epic, and so was Nobunaga's kill.
However, it lacked the comedy touch...There was still the clever little strategy plans [present on greed island and hunter exams] and the animation was nice... I just thought it was inferior to some of the other arcs. But nevertheless, still 5/5 material.

As for this arc, power-levels aside, I really enjoyed it. Appearance of old characters, and especially the last few chapters. I joygasmed. Multiple times. Over one chapter. 
...Yes  The reappearance of Zeno was *AWESOMENESS~~~*. 


Oh. And that wikipedia source for the anime 4th OVA is uncited. Sorry to disappoint


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice to see Killua pwn 2 soldier ants xDD
Now, I'm interested in finding out what lies ahead for Gon.


----------



## delirium (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm really the narrative style the manga is using right now as well. It gives it a more tense feeling like everything they're doing is happening a mile a minute and they can make no mistakes. Epic.

I can't wait to see what's up for Gon either. I also can't wait to see Netero fighting at full power.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah I kinda like the narration for these fights though if it continues into the rest of the storyline then someone needs to to go smack Togashi

also damn this chapter was awesome, Killua and Shoot really shined.  Though the fact that the wolf ant is still in the shadows is a tad troubling he should as least be as strong as Leol which could be trouble for Killua


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 1, 2007)

Gons gona punch the living day lights out of Pitou


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm finding this arc to be almost as good as the Genyei Ryodan Arc and much better then the previous arc Greed Island.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 1, 2007)

this arc i think started off alittle slow. but its picked up so much that it has become possibily the best one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 1, 2007)

I need Knuckle art, anyone have some to share?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 1, 2007)

When all things are said and done, I doubt I'll favor the Ant Arc over York Shin. The latter is my one of my favorite arcs in any manga/anime ever. It's one of the few animes in which I can really get into it and forget my surrounding for a moment, since it's just a brooding actionpacked rollercoaster ride of awesome. While the Ant Arc is more elaborate, it's also less entertaining. I guess that's mostly because the pace was drawn out too much at certain points, so I'll have less fun rereading it.

I'm definitely feeling the Ant Arc though. It has probably replaced Greed Island as my 2nd favorite.


----------



## King Bookah (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, this arc is close to tying The Ryodan Arc as my favorite so that must mean it's that damn good.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 1, 2007)

Awesome! Killua is going to fight Welfin!


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 1, 2007)

shoot is awesome he can go toe to toe with yupi.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 2, 2007)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> shoot is awesome he can go toe to toe with yupi.



probably only for like 10 seconds. then he will get owned.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 2, 2007)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Gons gona punch the living day lights out of Pitou



I doubt it, even if he is his enemy, he wouldn't want to interrupt her healing a normal human.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 2, 2007)

I think the final fights would make up for this arc. I know that Togashi's pace has slowed down in this arc but else who can have us fangasming over a trivial thing (plot wise)like killua killing two fodder chimera ants ?
I think that they will come out with an OVA for this arc too. HxH is way too popular in japan.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2007)

Damn this week's chapter was nothing less than stellar.  I can't wait to see how this arc will end.


----------



## wsc (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah it's really intense now, Gon with Pitou, Killua with that wolfface, King with the assasin, shoot with what's his name, and somebody's gonna bump into Pufu too...


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Dec 2, 2007)

> All said and done, this arc does lack hisoka



and machi



according to wikipedia, togashi is heavily favored by shueisha, allowing him to take long breaks?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 2, 2007)

i would be highly surprised if killua has real problems with the wolf ant, he looks weak and confused right now


----------



## wsc (Dec 2, 2007)

killua will pwn anyone that stands in his way


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 2, 2007)

i think killua will have real problems with the wolf ant
he is on the same level as the one Feitan fought i think
but i think killua will win by god speed


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 2, 2007)

Imo, he seems to be much stronger than Zazan. He likely has a nen ability like the rest who returned to the King, making him even more dangerous, and Killua... he's not even anywhere near Feitan's league yet. Though, I think he'll win, yes with Kammuru.


----------



## wsc (Dec 2, 2007)

actually i don't understand what's the deal of king of the shadow that the wolfant wants....


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 2, 2007)

I think anyone who comes before Killua will get wtfpwned ...... I think that this ant is not strong enough to stop Killua in his tracks.
Wasnt the original plan to have Killua and Gon take on Pitou ? I think Killua is gonna make quick work of anyone who comes in his way and meets up to join Gon.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2007)

I think Killua will have alot of trouble with the Wolf ant, but it looks like Killua's resolve is really strong right now so he'll be able to defeat him. As for Pitou I really can't see them defeating him unless they fight him while he's still healing Komugi.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 2, 2007)

I think Killua is upto the task ...... he is gonna beat who ever comes his way. 
Great gif in your sig(Ubo Vs  Kurapica) .. i guess you saved the best for yourself  

We have no idea what Gon has got up his sleeve. I think Gon will suprise us in this arc. It is about time Gon gets a "power-up" ...


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 2, 2007)

After re-reading some of the Ant arc...Anyone else notice the obvious similarities between East Goruto and North Korea?

This page in particular, is almost a description of North Korean domestic and foreign policy to the letter:



East Goruto's leader even looked like North Korean Premier Kim Jong Il. Not very relevant I know, but still makes me lol that Togashi puts in such obvious political parallels.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 2, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> East Goruto's leader even looked like North Korean Premier Kim Jong Il.


I took notice of that too, missed the other stuff though.


----------



## Muk (Dec 2, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> After re-reading some of the Ant arc...Anyone else notice the obvious similarities between East Goruto and North Korea?
> 
> This page in particular, is almost a description of North Korean domestic and foreign policy to the letter:
> 
> ...



it's his way of voicing his political view on how north korea is, or is viewed as

artist usually critize or voice their opinion on political things

it might even some children to think about the political system going on

but we don't care about that, all we want is killua killing ants


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 2, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> we have no idea what Gon has got up his sleeve. I think Gon will suprise us in this arc. It is about time Gon gets a "power-up" ...



i was hoping gon's time to shine would come and it has lol, i believe togashi will suprise us with some awesome power up as always, and if not then hopefully something to even the odds in the fight


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> according to wikipedia, togashi is heavily favored by shueisha, allowing him to take long breaks?



yeah it's cause he's done something rare in SJ.  He's made two giant smash hits relatively close to each other in time.  None of the other current Weekly Shonen Jump writers can say that. practically all the other writers are on their first major series atm.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2007)

> Great gif in your sig(Ubo Vs Kurapica) .. i guess you saved the best for yourself



Nah I was waiting to post them when the chapter discussion slows down, and photobuckets being a bitch


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 3, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I think Killua will have alot of trouble with the Wolf ant, but it looks like Killua's resolve is really strong right now so he'll be able to defeat him. As for Pitou I really can't see them defeating him unless they fight him while he's still healing Komugi.


 
i bet killua is gonna use some portion of his energy on a certain kill technique to kill that fox/wolf ant.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 3, 2007)

Muk said:


> it's his way of voicing his political view on how north korea is, or is viewed as
> 
> artist usually critize or voice their opinion on political things
> 
> ...





i want to rep that, but you don't want me to.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 3, 2007)

lol the wolf ant is a little bitch, killua will kill that fucker with ease


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 3, 2007)

I dont think it will be so easy because the ant has already taken a measure of Killua. It wont get owned so bad . But yeah Killua's speed difference should do the damage.

Edit:
CMgogo, I was just kidding  .... this was a perfect example to describe "the grass is greener on the other side"


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 3, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> lol the wolf ant is a little bitch, killua will kill that fucker with ease





one of these days, i'm no longer a killua fanboy but a killua fucktard.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 3, 2007)

time for some godspeed >_>


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 3, 2007)

I wonder if Killua can actually move literally as fast as god in godspeed ^_^...OBD RAPE STOMP TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nakor (Dec 3, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> I wonder if Killua can actually move literally as fast as god in godspeed ^_^...OBD RAPE STOMP TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



nah. just as fast as electricity.

killua's gotta be able to own this ant if he is going to be able to help gon fight pitou. no way gon can fight her alone. no way. togashi wouldn't be that dumb.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2007)

If something like that happened it would ruin the series for me.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 3, 2007)

i would be very much disappointed if gon and killua will defeat pitou in a serious battle... however, it's fine with me if they'll get their asses handed to pitou as long as i can see some killua action. 

seriously, what kind of a fanboy am i?!


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks to Battle Franky from apforums:

From Ero-guy:



> HUNTER×HUNTER
> No.270◆麟粉乃愛泉〝スピリチュアルメッセージ〟
> 
> モラウ「よ…」
> ...




Note from Togashi on break:




> 近くまた戻ってまいります。
> なるべく速く帰ってきます。
> 頑張ります。　　　　　<義博>
> 
> ...



He'll back as soon as possible. Hunter will taken off for a little while, please bear with it. Once he (or.. Jump Editors?) decide on the return, he'll inform everyone.
Battle Franky is offline   	Reply With Quote


----------



## GaryDAI (Dec 4, 2007)

I bet Togashi is sleeping on the couch right now


----------



## Sylar (Dec 4, 2007)

So no new chapter for 3 years?

Damn.


----------



## halfcig (Dec 4, 2007)

Finally i find a place the discuss THE best manga out there today

GI is still the best arc, because its so freakin original, Ryodan Arc is close second, only because there are so many things left unfinished, although i know its set for later story

The way i feel about the current arc, its amazing, but, i am very worried how Togashi is planning to do with those fight, given the huge build up and all. I see 3 possible ways:
1: If the main characters win without outside help, it would be compeletly retarded, the power level is too huge, 
2: If outside help come then it better all be at Netero level, and that would not be satisifying because gon and kuilia didnt do shit, 
3: if the fights dont happen, well.... i would kill next door's cat because id be so mad

please togashi, do not dissapoint us


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Note from Togashi on break:
> 
> 
> > 近くまた戻ってまいります。
> ...


Well it was nice while it lasted.
See ya again in a few years HxH


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 4, 2007)

no way will he take that long this time. I think togashi will take a smaller break this time maybe like 3 months or so. Seems more like he is gathering ideas than having mysterious illnesses.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 4, 2007)

This just sucks .....  It is not really fair to give us 10 awesome chapters and take another long ass break.
He didnt even mention when he is gonna get back too  ...... 
Have any translations come out  ??


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 4, 2007)

That post literary made me cry


----------



## El Torero (Dec 4, 2007)

Finally I´ve arrived to chapter 269.

Man, HxH is the best manga EVER!


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 4, 2007)

well togashi and his breaks lol, wonder how long he's gonna make us wait, the least they could have done is brought out the next ova, like one episode every 1/2 months


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 4, 2007)

@Diego Serrano Congrats on catching up and glad that you liked it as well XD 

But unfortunately there wont be any more chapters for god knows how long


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 4, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Note from Togashi on break:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...................................................................................................................................................................................
...................................................................................................................................................................................
...................................................................................................................................................................................
...................................................................................................................................................................................
...................................................................................................................................................................................
...................................................................................................................................................................................
...................................................................................................................................................................................
...................................................................................................................................................................................
...................................................................................................................................................................................

i don't know what to say... i am very much devastated. i am grateful for that post for the spoiler and info yet i feel betrayed. 

damn, when i am already so pump up, that lazy bastard Togashi is leaving again... i'll probably won't recover. :can


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 4, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> i don't know what to say... i am very much devastated. i am grateful for that post for the spoiler and info yet i feel betrayed.
> 
> damn, when i am already so pump up, that lazy bastard Togashi is leaving again... i'll probably won't recover. :can



Right back at you

Feeling exactly the same I wish I was in japan so I can force him myself


----------



## El Torero (Dec 4, 2007)

WTF? HxH came back for only 2 months?


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 4, 2007)

sadly yes .


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 4, 2007)

yeah it was only for 10 chapters and he was going to take a break but we thought this time it will tell us for how long but guess not


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 4, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> WTF? HxH came back for only 2 months?



yet it won't be back for another few years.


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 4, 2007)

Personally I would rather have togashi take a break and come out with X amount of new superbly written and drawn chapters, than to continue to release badly drawn and thought of chapters week in and week out. 

These next three or more battles will be epic and involve a lot of power, ability, and strategy so as long as togashi handles them the same way he did these last 10 chaps I'll be content to wait for him.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 4, 2007)

I am getting sadder by the minute .... looking at all these posts :can

*kicks into the denial mode*

DENIAL MODE FTW


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 4, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> Personally I would rather have togashi take a break and come out with X amount of new superbly written and drawn chapters, than to continue to release badly drawn and thought of chapters week in and week out.
> 
> These next three or more battles will be epic and involve a lot of power, ability, and strategy so as long as togashi handles them the same way he did these last 10 chaps I'll be content to wait for him.



but then alas! Togashi is as unpredictable as HxH... who knows how long he will take a break. with his laziness, it will take years.


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 4, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> but then alas! Togashi is as unpredictable as HxH... who knows how long he will take a break. with his laziness, it will take years.


Togashi is too much like Hisoka.

Togashi is either really lazy or really arrogant. I dont think any other mangaka could put a work on hiatus as long and as many times as him and still be employed by any manga comp.


----------



## Xell (Dec 4, 2007)

This has killed me a little inside..


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 4, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> Togashi is too much like Hisoka.
> 
> Togashi is either really lazy or really arrogant. I dont any other mangaka could put a work on hiatus as long and as many times as him and still be employed by any manga comp.



one thing for sure: he sure knows how to piss his readers. DAMN HIM!


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 4, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> Togashi is either really lazy or really arrogant. I dont any other mangaka could put a work on hiatus as long and as many times as him and still be employed by any manga comp.



Because he is so god damn good that they dont mind and even we still wait for him 

RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWR


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah .... Togashi is a genious at amazing and frustrating people .... No one else would get away with such laziness. 
I cant think of facing a saturday without reading HxH ..... whats going on in Naruto right now can only marginally satisfy my appetite 

Where is Mattaru btw .... she(?) is the only one to express her(?) views ...


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 4, 2007)

my Saturdays won't be complete without HxH. i don't know how to make up for that empty space now. :can


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 4, 2007)

Well I already have been planning stuff for it, Feaner knows  (starting to read OP) but I just dont know if anything can take HxH's place


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 4, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Well I already have been planning stuff for it, Feaner knows  (starting to read OP) but I just dont know if anything can take HxH's place



you're starting One Piece?! 

good for you since you still have a lot ahead, but i'm current w/ OP.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 4, 2007)

Master Bait is also a OP fan .... so he will concur with me s
But honestly, HxH's quality has jumped up in these 10 chapters .... it has become a little difficult to put OP=HXH
But OP has a great plot with a host of great characters .... only thing is that you have to be a little patient with the artwork. It kinda grows on you. The characters might look wierd but Oda is god at doing backgrounds.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 4, 2007)

@ Master Bait Yes, I've heard alot about it from Feaner and It sure does look differnet which is why I was interested as well.

It will be a good read 

@ Feaner The odd looking characters is one of the reasons that it interested me at first LOL I thought they looked fun! so I guess I will be fine


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 4, 2007)

^the artwork is fine if you were able to tolerate HxH's artwork. 

i don't know, but i love them both equally... only that i love HxH's pace right now compared to OP.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2007)

I just heard

Seriously why Togashi!!!!! God he's so lazy, his wife should just do the manga!!!
No Ova, no manga, I really don't think I can live any longer. For the last few weeks I've been anticipating Hxh much more than the rest of the shonen, esp with Bleach being so ugh, I don't know what will replace it.

I love Op too, tho I've been stuck on the Sky Piea arc for ages


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 4, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I just heard
> 
> Seriously why Togashi!!!!! God he's so lazy, his wife should just do the manga!!!
> No Ova, no manga, I really don't think I can live any longer. For the last few weeks I've been anticipating Hxh much more than the rest of the shonen, esp with Bleach being so ugh, I don't know what will replace it.
> ...



NOOOOO!!! NOT HIS WIFE!!! 
do you want HxH to turn out like Sailor Moon?! 

i very much agree w/ you there.  no more HxH is just.......................


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 4, 2007)

OP has an epic story with lots of interesting characters. The plot is just awesome and the mangaka's  (Eiichiro Oda) handling of the plot is just awesome.
Each arc is well thought off and it is not like in naruto where kishi seems to have forgotten what naruto's aim is. If someone asks naruto what his dream is, he will probably say "get sasuke back to konoha and get him married to sakura~chan"
OP starts a little slowly but never stops getting better. And OP's is _the_ shounen manga to read for comedy. The goofy nature of the whole manga actually becomes an asset during the figths. There is humour sparkled even in the most serious of fights.
IT only spoils the mood when the same is tried in Naruto and Bleach.

-Edit-

I havent seen any sailor moon but who is asking the wife to provide the story ?
Togashi can just tell the wife to draw them while he is playing on his computer.
Are there any new games coming up ? It is rumored that Togashi's sick leaves coincide with the release dates of games 

Too bad his kid is too young to read shounen. Wait for another 5 years .... togashi will get kicked in the nutts by his kid and his friends when he wants to take another sick leave


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2007)

> do you want HxH to turn out like Sailor Moon?!



Don't tell me im the only one who wants to see Hisoka in a school girl uniform


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 4, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Don't tell me im the only one who wants to see Hisoka in a school girl uniform



What? NOOOOOOOOO Pleaaaaaaaaase He is in his best when he is naked and second best when he is in his suit

Hmmmmm Yummmmmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 4, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> OP has an epic story with lots of interesting characters. The plot is just awesome and the mangaka's  (Eiichiro Oda) handling of the plot is just awesome.
> Each arc is well thought off and it is not like in naruto where kishi seems to have forgotten what naruto's aim is. If someone asks naruto what his dream is, he will probably say "get sasuke back to konoha and get him married to sakura~chan"
> OP starts a little slowly but never stops getting better. And OP's is _the_ shounen manga to read for comedy. The goofy nature of the whole manga actually becomes an asset during the figths. There is humour sparkled even in the most serious of fights.
> IT only spoils the mood when the same is tried in Naruto and Bleach.



that is what i like about Oda, but again let us not compare shall we for there are also naruto fans in here who might get offended. 

but then, what i like most about Oda is that his attendance is mostly present compared to Togashi. one character i like in him which makes me confident of OP's weekly releases. 



> Don't tell me im the only one who wants to see Hisoka in a school girl uniform


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 4, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> OP has an epic story with lots of interesting characters. The plot is just awesome and the mangaka's  (Eiichiro Oda) handling of the plot is just awesome.
> Each arc is well thought off and it is not like in naruto where kishi seems to have forgotten what naruto's aim is. If someone asks naruto what his dream is, he will probably say *"get sasuke back to konoha and get him married to sakura~chan"*
> OP starts a little slowly but never stops getting better. And OP's is _the_ shounen manga to read for comedy. The goofy nature of the whole manga actually becomes an asset during the figths. There is humour sparkled even in the most serious of fights.
> IT only spoils the mood when the same is tried in Naruto and Bleach.



Incorrect. Chapter 307, page 17 of the manga defines Naruto's aim, that incorporates both Hokage and Sasuke.

Anyway, Togashi's being a douche. Either do the manga or don't. These little 10 chapters every 2 years thing is just BS.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 4, 2007)

10 chapters every 2 years = me having grandchildren when it finishes.....


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 4, 2007)

Maybe even later than that


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 4, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Maybe even later than that



 **


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 4, 2007)

Megaharrison said:


> Incorrect. Chapter 307, page 17 of the manga defines Naruto's aim, that incorporates both Hokage and Sasuke.
> 
> Anyway, Togashi's being a douche. Either do the manga or don't. These little 10 chapters every 2 years thing is just BS.



I am sorry for that post .... I like Naruto and read it regularly but it is not top of the table for me anymore. 
I should really be careful about talking bad about naruto outside of the OP section's "should i watch/read OP threads"  XD 

IT would be even later than that ....

But i think it is better than the last time when i remember reading till 261 and wondering if stopping the manga abruptly was equivalent to killing all these awesome characters Togashi had fleshed out .....
I was very very depressed for the whole week i think ..... i felt like a lot of people close to me had died 

I guess we know that HxH will be coming back. I think the shounen jump wont leave Togashi on his couch for long .....


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 4, 2007)

ok. it sould be spoiler time already. no spoilers yet???


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2007)

I just don't get the long breaks, I mean how sick can he be? If he's deosn't want to do the series anymore then maybe he should end the manga rather than stretching it out until were old and grey.

I've checked, doesn't look like the spoliers are out yet.


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 4, 2007)

Mat®icha said:


> ok. it sould be spoiler time already. no spoilers yet???


Spoilers are out from BF but have not been translated as of this post.



Even though I have no idea what is being said in the spoiler, I think this chapter will end with gon, killua and nef in the same room. The break coming after the three primary fights have been set up.
Morau v. Pufu
Zeno and Netero v. the king
Gon and killua v. nef


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 4, 2007)

^ He loves playing RPG games too much. GI was actually a result of his fascination with the game.

For those who are desparing about the break .... I suggest the anime Sayanora Zetsubou Sensei. It is a comedy about a guy who perpetually depressed.
He incidentally happens to be a school teacher. He keeps depressing his students with his negative attitude.
I suggest you check it out


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2007)

One post is claiming the chapter is mostly Pufu and Morau.

Anyone read Black Cat? My friend claims its like HxH.


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 4, 2007)

> ^ He loves playing RPG games too much. GI was actually a result of his fascination with the game.


I never knew that... so that means togashi is just a successful hikikomori


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 4, 2007)

@Feanor  Sounds funny I might try that too

@CrimeMasterGoGo I watched a few episodes of Black Cats it was abit cliche to me and as far as I remember it was nothing like HxH but not 100% sure it was long ago I watched it


----------



## Gunners (Dec 4, 2007)

> Anyone read Black Cat? My friend claims its like HxH.


It's a good manga but it's nothing like HxH. In all honesty I would say it is closer to Rourouni Kenshin.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 4, 2007)

I still hope that new as a source of fake spoiler/bad joke


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2007)

> He loves playing RPG games too much. GI was actually a result of his fascination with the game.



No wonder we only get 10 chapters in two years

WoW really is evil


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> @CrimeMasterGoGo I watched a few episodes of Black Cats it was abit cliche to me and as far as I remember it was nothing like HxH but not 100% sure it was long ago I watched it


Don't watch the anime, it's shit and nothing like the manga.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 4, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> Spoilers are out from BF but have not been translated as of this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thanx a bunch. i guess we'll go into another long hibernation after  this chapter


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2007)

no lets be optimistic
i say a break for few months


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 4, 2007)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> no lets be optimistic
> i say a break for few months



lets hope so. the spoilers do seem to point to the fights being set up etc even though google's translation points to the main thing about this chapter is something to do with pufu and his loyalty to the king? not sure lol, google translation is always hard to follow


----------



## Sylar (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Togashi!! How about you go on break for a week like OTHER authers you lazy bastard!!!


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2007)

FUCK YOU TOGASHI, FUCK YOU IF THIS BREAK TAKES MORE THAN 5 MONTHS IM FUCKING QUITTING THIS SERIE


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 4, 2007)

has anyone ever thought that he might actually be sick?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 4, 2007)

the break should be no longer than a month. It was reported that he was taking time off for the holidays.... now unless the bastard counts american holidays like presidents day etc then we should  be alright.


----------



## Freija (Dec 4, 2007)

ummm 

3 reasons why he was never sick

1. he's done it before and got caught
2.he's been sick over 5 years he'd be dead by now if he was really sick
3.he's a lazy ass fucker and i wish to shoot him


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2007)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> has anyone ever thought that he might actually be sick?


Oh rofl, you comedian you


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL sick for 2 years nice.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2007)

remind me, did Togashi take this many breaks when YYH was being made?


----------



## delirium (Dec 4, 2007)

10 Chapters? That's it? The manga was getting real good, too.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 4, 2007)

togashi reminds me of myself.... this is how i do projects for school and stuff, i procrastinate and stall til the absolute last moment, then i summon all my genius into a mammoth succcess


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 4, 2007)

but i think there must be a reason
he cant ask for a break whenever he wants


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 4, 2007)

So wait, is it comfirmered that he is taking another 2 year break, or is it possible its just a month off or something?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2007)

Zabuza's Sword said:


> So wait, is it comfirmered that he is taking another 2 year break, or is it possible its just a month off or something?



He hasn't given a specific amount of time, people are just assuming the worst. Tho given Togashi's track record I'm not surprised


----------



## Parallax (Dec 4, 2007)

Togashi has been known for taking long breaks.  There has been no official explanations for his breaks other than sickness.  However no details on the sickness have been given.


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 4, 2007)

lol @people still thinking that Togashi is sick. The guy does everything he wants since he has his own treatment of favor at shonen jump. Most of the time he's prolly playing rpgs and fucking his wife cosplaying as sailor moon. Seriously with a tight schedule like this one I  would have also taken a ton of breaks, RPGs are really tiring sometimes , I won't even talk about fucking


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah .... the length of the beak is not specified but it is a open secret that he loves RPGs. The only thing thats keeping HXH is the awesomeness ... well i guess thats is all that is required.
I think this series has the potential to become one of the biggest successes in shounen history but when Togashi is not too serious about it we cant help it can we .....
We just have to reread the series


----------



## Violent Man (Dec 5, 2007)

So it is confirmed that he is taking a break?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah .... there was a note by togashi at the end of the chapter. That he was taking a break and he has not specified when he is gonna come back and finish this arc.
The japanese text was posted a couple of pages back if i am not wrong .....


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 5, 2007)

i hope at least he returns January.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey guys,

Here are some translations from Kewl0210 @ nexgear, they might not be complete but I thought worth putting it here:



> I'll translate some of this, I guess...
> This is just approximation
> Before the chapter name it says 麟粉乃愛泉. I have no clue in hell what that's supposed to mean.
> Looking it up. It says "Chinese Unicorn flour's love fountain" seems chinese to me, as it uses 乃 rather than の. Might just be the same thing in Chinese, I dunno.
> ...




God cant believe I wont be skiving off work to search for HxH spoilers anymore


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 5, 2007)

nice this chap sounds cool. pufu rules, i like how he is the smart royal guard. morau's ability is so pwnsome as well, he's able to force pufu to stay where he's at, that rulez. but whatz with netero/zeno seeing gon?? that i dont understand but whatever


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 5, 2007)

i think they saw gon on their way to the specified place for their battle.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 5, 2007)

Yep looks like Pufu has lost it LOL

Hey here is a FAKE spoiler for Yupi LOL just found it :

NOTE: FAKE

Link removed

By the way I know it is off topic but how is Reborn like? Is it any good?


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 5, 2007)

good good


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 5, 2007)

i still haven't recovered from the shock yet. 

thnx for the spoiler hxh85! though it hurts when i think that it'll be the last chapter for this year.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 5, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> remind me, did Togashi take this many breaks when YYH was being made?



If he did, it was probaly inbetween story arcs, though I doubt it.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Dec 5, 2007)

its not togashi thats entirely at fault. shueisha needs to light a fire under his lazy butt and tell him that if he doesnt keep going without breaks, there going to cancel HXH.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 5, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> its not togashi thats entirely at fault. shueisha needs to light a fire under his lazy butt and tell him that if he doesnt keep going without breaks, there going to cancel HXH.



but the problem is if he'll accept the challenge. we'll be the ones who'll suffer the most.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Dec 5, 2007)

> remind me, did Togashi take this many breaks when YYH was being made?



i dont thinks so. i have all 19 volumes in hand, and thier printing dates show a span of 1990-1994.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the Spoilers HxH85 ....
and Nice prayer Master Bait .... hope your prayer reaches Togashi.

I agree with Hyperknuckles. Togashi is rich enough to say fine i dont want to do the manga anymore  I hope the SJ people try to coax him into working on it .... HxH (even with the slightest hope of a return) >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> No HxH 

So finally all the fights have been setup ....


----------



## Castiel (Dec 5, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> i dont thinks so. i have all 19 volumes in hand, and thier printing dates show a span of 1990-1994.



so that would have meant that there was a time Togashi was a hard worker?


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm kinda disappointed with the spoilers, Gon only gets to know the location of Pitou, I was expecting Gon to be in a two page spread confronting Pitou before the break. My hopes of seeing a cool Gon and Pitou spread before the long break have been slashed.

Pufu losing his mind is really amusing, he's kinda like the bipolar royal guard.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah .... Togashi sure knows how to screw with us .... 
Pufu loosing his mind is a new development ..... wonder how Togashi plans to use it 

But yeah Morau vs pufu is good development anyway ..... *sigh* i am gonna miss this manga


----------



## wsc (Dec 5, 2007)

there's a break again? damn for how long?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2007)

Ahh am I lame for liking Pufu

Anyway I expected the last panel to show Gon/Killua facing Pitou, but oh well. No king either?


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Dec 5, 2007)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> its not togashi thats entirely at fault. shueisha needs to light a fire under his lazy butt and tell him that if he doesnt keep going without breaks, there going to cancel HXH.



Last time they tried to do something like that with Togashi, the results weren't very good to them.
He ended YYH in a hurry and a short time after that DB also ended (coincidence).
Those were their top titles...

It took years for WSJ to recover...

It was like if the shounen trinity + ES21 ended this year.

Yeah, HxH is not as important to WSJ as YYH was, but this just shows that you can't bluff against Togashi.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 5, 2007)

wow .... this is news is new to me .... do you have sources ??

Togashi is a lazy bastard *and* a freaking badass .....

*hastily withdraws all the vodoo magic performed to get him to work on HxH*


----------



## Sylar (Dec 5, 2007)

So is a mod going to change the title to 'HxH is GONE!!!!' anytime soon?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 5, 2007)

pufu is wacked out in da head and he gonna die soon when morau kill him. hopefully komugi can help pitou assassinate gon, i cant wait to witness komugi's hatsu of all knowing genius brain in a fight


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 5, 2007)

what kind of evil are you sprouting  ??

Komugi is not someone who wants blooshed .. give her a gungi game board and she is  hooked for life. Why would Pitou need any help from someone to beat gon and killua ??

And HxH fights dont have the time for the fighters to confer on strategies .... this is not DBZ anime


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 5, 2007)

komugi will help the king kill zeno then


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 5, 2007)

We didn't even get to see the King fight before he went on another break, that sucks.


----------



## Power16 (Dec 5, 2007)

Was there any words on the duration of the break?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 5, 2007)

so can anyone actually prove that he isnt sick?
instead of "LOL HE CANT BE SICK FOR 2 YEARS"'s


----------



## Mori` (Dec 5, 2007)

Sylar said:


> So is a mod going to change the title to 'HxH is GONE!!!!' anytime soon?



I will Hiatus its status once the chapters out.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 5, 2007)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> so can anyone actually prove that he isnt sick?
> instead of "LOL HE CANT BE SICK FOR 2 YEARS"'s


No, don't want too


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 5, 2007)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> so can anyone actually prove that he isnt sick?
> instead of "LOL HE CANT BE SICK FOR 2 YEARS"'s



Haven't you heard? Togashi got Aids


----------



## King Bookah (Dec 5, 2007)

So it is true, Togashi's taking another godammn break after 10 chaps. That's a real dick move there


----------



## Timur Lane (Dec 5, 2007)

Hopefully it won't be a long break.

You'd never know about Togashi.....


----------



## AznSup3rman (Dec 5, 2007)

Are there any scans of 269? I don't want to read the posts in fear of being spoiled.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 6, 2007)

credit to BF



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 6, 2007)

lol  pufu doing the faggy butterfly dance.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 6, 2007)

Taleran said:


> credit to BF
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thanks... 

it saddens me that we get to see the King in this chapter, but we won't see him fight.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 6, 2007)

Is increible: one manga that is full of win has a mangaka who fails hard 

I´ll hope only 2 weeks without HxH


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 6, 2007)

^Togashi doesnt fail .

He is cocky and arrogant .... he doesnt care about the fame. Hence he is doing the manga only for satisfying his artistic thirst. The only problem is that he gets satisfied too easily and too soon.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 6, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> ^Togashi doesnt fail .
> 
> He is cocky and arrogant .... he doesnt care about the fame. Hence he is doing the manga only for satisfying his artistic thirst. The only problem is that he gets satisfied too easily and too soon.




true, togashi is no fail, he's my fave mangaka, not only for his art but also for his storylines, the guy's awesome when he's actually drawing the art


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 6, 2007)

w-wh-who said Togashi is fail?!

it's true that he's a lazy bastard, but he's one hell of a mangaka. probably the most badass mangaka i've known in shounen jump. being able to have such benefit over other mangakas is just sooooo fucking badass..... . damn! i'm envious.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 6, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> Is increible: one manga that is full of win has a mangaka who fails hard




I hope you realize that this statement is a paradox\


new pic


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 6, 2007)

wow ... Gon looks super PISSED OFF  .....

Netero must have a trick up his sleeve. He is still cool as ever ......


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 6, 2007)

Jozen from apforums full translation:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> HUNTER×HUNTER
> 
> No.270 Spititual Message
> 
> ...






lol 
i'm still amused at Pufu.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 6, 2007)

Pufu is such a Royal failure. I hope Morau kill's him in one go.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 6, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Pufu is such a Royal failure. I hope Morau kill's him in one go.



lulz. yeah, but i'm amused of his faggotry.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 6, 2007)

i wouldnt be surprised if pufu annihiliates morau easily


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 6, 2007)

PUfu is a nut case but thats what intrigues me about him, its usually the nut cases who are the strongest and have the most twisted hatsu in HXH. I wonder what he is gonna do to Morau.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 6, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i wouldnt be surprised if pufu annihiliates morau easily



... Morau is so much win, yet i can not disagree completely with this post though i hope he'll win over that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) royal guard.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 6, 2007)

I think Morau might get killed, unless he gets help from Novou. 
Morau wont get killed so easily rest assured about that .... he will definitely take Pufu down


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 6, 2007)

i wonder if pufu make use of his violin as a weapon. it makes me sad to think it the last ch till the mangaka returns.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 6, 2007)

Novu *won't be showing up*


the reason I say this is Togashi had the right idea writing him out of the story when he did, if Novu had Morau or Knuckle's confidence and courage the fight would *already be over*


think about it, Novu's ability + Togashi not underplaying anyones abilities ever = end of fight


Meleron jumps on Novu's back
He sticks all 3 guards and the king in different rooms of his house
Lets them starve to death
game over



Novu's ability in most cases is one of the more broken in the series this is compensated by the fact that the character isn't


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 6, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Novu *won't be showing up*
> 
> 
> the reason I say this is Togashi had the right idea writing him out of the story when he did, if Novu had Morau or Knuckle's confidence and courage the fight would *already be over*
> ...



hmm i dont think it could work that easily though. i'm sure the royal guards and king are way stronger than that, and wouldnt just be easily dragged into the house, without at least pulling in novu and meleoron with.


----------



## Codde (Dec 6, 2007)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> so can anyone actually prove that he isnt sick?
> instead of "LOL HE CANT BE SICK FOR 2 YEARS"'s


On tha tnote, I'm wondering if anyone can post any official news of him being sick?

I think I saw something about him being on "sick leave" before and that's about it.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 6, 2007)

Code said:


> On tha tnote, I'm wondering if anyone can post any official news of him being sick?
> 
> I think I saw something about him being on "sick leave" before and that's about it.



he's lazy sick...


----------



## Throatpoker (Dec 6, 2007)

It's been a while since I last posted here; but DAMN!!!!! This chapter's gonna kick so much ass!!!!!!!!!!

I love the fact that Togashi is addressing us and trying to calm us down about the hiatus.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 6, 2007)

Throatpoker said:


> I love the fact that Togashi is addressing us and trying to calm us down about the hiatus.


Did Togashi actually write something to the readers, or was it the usual "The mangaka is takinga break cuz of blablabla"?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2007)

Regardless of his dumbass behaviour, Pufu is a royal guard and we all know they're not weak. His true form will be awesome, Togashi is one mangaka who's villians are well thought out and tough as hell and I see Pufu being included in that category.



> Meleron jumps on Novu's back
> He sticks all 3 guards and the king in different rooms of his house
> Lets them starve to death
> game over



Lol so true, shame he's too much of a coward.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 6, 2007)

Code said:


> On tha tnote, I'm wondering if anyone can post any official news of him being sick?
> 
> I think I saw something about him being on "sick leave" before and that's about it.



here






oh and Novu doesn't grab people in, he just makes portals on the ground and they fall through


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 6, 2007)

they said for little while
thats a good sign


----------



## Kuroro (Dec 6, 2007)

I hope Togashi's "short break" does not constitute another two-year hiatus.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 6, 2007)

Morau should just kill the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I mean if Morau is going to die let it be my someone manly like Yupi or Pitou. Morau who is manliness, shouldn't lose to Pufu who is gayness.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 6, 2007)

morau shouldnt outlive this arc though, he has done way too much already, and i mean, he's defeated so many strong opps already.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 7, 2007)

what bothers me so much is this sentence: 



> Once he (or.. Jump Editors?) decide on the return, he'll inform everyone.



what if he decides he won't return?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 7, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> what bothers me so much is this sentence:
> 
> 
> 
> what if he decides he won't return?


Then our worst fears have been realised.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 7, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Then our worst fears have been realised.



i was hoping you would disagree.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 7, 2007)

I think Togashi will return for sure .... I dont wanna place any bets on when it is gonna finally happen though 
And yeah Morau may die ..... but defeating a lot of strong opponents doesnt give you any cause to die ......

And yeah Morau's Manliness Vs Pufu's gayishness ...... and i am sure it is not just a coincidence


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 7, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> And yeah Morau's *Manliness* Vs Pufu's* gayishness* ...... and i am sure it is not just a coincidence



now that you mention this, i remembered the Ubougin vs Kurapica fight.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 7, 2007)

how many series are in the anime??


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 7, 2007)

~Shuffle~ said:


> how many series are in the anime??



just what exactly do you mean?


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 7, 2007)

~Shuffle~ said:


> how many series are in the anime??



theres 92 episodes

62 original episodes which aired on tv and then the rest where ova's released on dvd i think

if you meant seasons then theres 4


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 7, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> now that you mention this, i remembered the Ubougin vs Kurapica fight.



Kurapica is not gaay .... he is GAR


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 7, 2007)

After seeing that pic I'm going on the record and predicting Gon will kill Nef with only the help of killua. Me thinks the revenge and hatred burning in his heart will unleash some of that monstrous potential of his, showing at least one of the royal guards who the true monster really is.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 7, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> After seeing that pic I'm going on the record and predicting Gon will kill Nef with only the help of killua. Me thinks the revenge and hatred burning in his heart will unleash some of that monstrous potential of his, showing at least one of the royal guards who the true monster really is.



LoL, will Kon become Sasuke 2?


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 7, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Kurapica is not gaay .... he is GAR



then you need to understand first what is GAR.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 7, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> then you need to understand first what is GAR.



GAR == epitome of manliness I know that  ... but it neednt be restricted to appearances .... I was talking about Kurapica's character in general ...

GAR is a general purpose word .... it was invented for that purpose


----------



## Freija (Dec 7, 2007)

So Gon will surpass Killua in power ow...i disapprove.


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 7, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> LoL, will Kon become Sasuke 2?



More like Sasuke .5, Gon has only been obsessing over revenge for one arc and a relatively short time unlike a certain somebody.

At least we know one thing for certain though, Gon does not lack... hatred


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 7, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> GAR == epitome of manliness I know that  ... but it neednt be restricted to appearances .... I was talking about Kurapica's character in general ...
> 
> GAR is a general purpose word .... it was invented for that purpose



you just said it. Kurapica is not an epitome of manliness... he has a cool character maybe, but GAR? i disagree. DSPV is GAR! so are Kamina and Gutts Kurapica's actions doesn't even indicate that of being GAR. 

Ubo >>>>>>>>>> Kurapica --- in terms of manliness and i can't even say if Ubo is GAR. though i will willingly accept if i'm wrong with Ubo.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 7, 2007)

LOlz ... i concede defeat after calming down ... too much heavy metal going on on my PC you see 
But unless you meant Ubo, putting gay anywhere within a miles radius of kurapica can have disastrous consequences .... 
P.S : I just had to turn the volume higher to calm down 



Black Swan said:


> More like Sasuke .5, Gon has only been obsessing over revenge for one arc and a relatively short time unlike a certain somebody.
> 
> At least we know one thing for certain though, Gon does not lack... hatred



Gon wont take out his frustration on his best friend .... there is no comparison .


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 7, 2007)

please... do not compare Gon to that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Sasucker.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 7, 2007)

People still use that fuckin GAR bullshit?


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 7, 2007)

Kurapica will defiantly not gay. He is manly...like Kurama from Yu Yu Hakshou was manly. As far as gon goes, he lacks the killer intent to become Killua who has always had it. He has raw, simple power, which Killua, an assassin never needs. Look at Gon hastu and then Killua's and you see the power difference and the intent of both fighters.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 7, 2007)

Who will win if the two of them fight seriously ? I personally dont even want to answer this question ... the thought of Gon and Killua fighting is too scary painful


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 7, 2007)

What's the deal making a translation and not letting people use it for scans? Fuckin dumb...


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 7, 2007)

Gon will never kill Killua. If they did fight the winner or loser will be dependent on Killua and Killua alone. Either Killua refuses to fight or if he did fight restrains himself so much that he takes no chances to kill Gon, in which case he loses. Or he fights like an assassin and kills Gon, not wtf owned, but kills him. In either case we won't have a true fight, just 2 confused kids forced in a situation that neither of them wants. With Killua choosing based on logic, kill Gon, or based on emotions, I will never hurt Gon. No matter what Killua does or did before, Gon won't fight to kill, which is why we will never see a true test of their fighting ability against one another. Since you have to want to kill Killua to beat him and the same with Gon to a point.


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 7, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> please... do not compare Gon to that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Sasucker.


My fault wont happen again



Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Who will win if the two of them fight seriously ? I personally dont even want to answer this question ... the thought of Gon and Killua fighting is too scary painful


thats a tough question, though I dont think they will ever fight for a lot of reasons *Wuzzman* has already stated, I think killua is a little stronger than Gon, just b/c he is more polished.


----------



## Muk (Dec 7, 2007)

don't ever compare gon to sasucker 

but the pic with the old geezer pointing towards the back ...

does that mean he's telling gon to not go after the king but the dude that killed one of his best friend?

ohh now that's something nice

too bad they are taking another break T__T


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 7, 2007)

> Ubo >>>>>>>>>> Kurapica --- in terms of manliness and i can't even say if Ubo is GAR.



Ubo is Gar, his manliness and scary amount of chest hair proves that

As for Gon v Killua, I don't see it happening. Gon will never fight Killua in a battle.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 7, 2007)

So just as I catch up on HxH Togashi decides to take a break... Damn it. 


This arc was getting good too.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 7, 2007)

Darker Hershey Lite said:


> So just as I catch up on HxH Togashi decides to take a break... Damn it.
> 
> 
> This arc was getting good too.



Join the club .  Still, it's a great series.


----------



## Something wrong Officer? (Dec 7, 2007)

Gon's Agenda:


Get some revenge on Pitou
Get his girlfriend
GTFO


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 7, 2007)

Something wrong Officer? said:


> Gon's Agenda:
> 
> 
> Get some revenge on Pitou
> ...



too bad gon is still a kid. Because if he wasn't pussy over revenge any day


----------



## Fran (Dec 7, 2007)

Yooooo.
Comp got reformatted!
Any news on HxH Last chapter?


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 7, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> too bad gon is still a kid. Because if he wasn't pussy over revenge any day



That's what he was trying to do but Killua and the rest kept telling him screw Palm.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 7, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Yooooo.
> Comp got reformatted!
> Any news on HxH Last chapter?


There was Hisoka porn. 



Darker Hershey Lite said:


> That's what he was trying to do but Killua and the rest kept telling him screw Palm.


That could be interpreted into something really naughty.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 8, 2007)

So random question. When the inevitable fight between Hisoka and Kuroro happens, who do you think will win?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 8, 2007)

Zabuza's Sword said:


> So random question. When the inevitable fight between Hisoka and Kuroro happens, who do you think will win?



kuroro, going by all logic and evidence. and easily too.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 8, 2007)

this question is anything _but_ random  
I am betting on Hisoka's awesomeness. Hisoka will have the power of plot in his favour. What ever happens ..... we would be too exhausted to do anything else in that week


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 8, 2007)

Though I would think Kuroro would win, I can see Hisoka winning depending when he fights Gon.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 8, 2007)

and there goes Chapter 270.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 8, 2007)

What a motherfucking cliff hanger.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 8, 2007)

I wanna see some heads roll  ......
and the artwork was so amazing ..... this is just not fair .... 

Gon is gonna go apeshit on Pitou ... Damn! he didnt even tell when he will be back ..... what does the bastard  expect us to understand  ?? that he is not getting enough of humping his wife ??


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 8, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> I wanna see some heads roll  ......
> and the artwork was so amazing ..... this is just not fair ....
> 
> Gon is gonna go apeshit on Pitou ... Damn! he didnt even tell when he will be back ..... what does the bastard  expect us to understand  ?? that he is not getting enough of humping his wife ??



he wants to show us either how badass he is or how much of a lazy bastard is he.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 8, 2007)

Muk said:


> don't ever compare gon to sasucker
> 
> but the pic with the old geezer pointing towards the back ...
> 
> ...



I think it was a good move having Gon taking care of a Royal Guard that will be at a weakend state because his been healing Komougi. Also it makes sure a Royal Guard won't interfere in the fight between Netero/Zeno and The King.

Anyways hope the break is only for a month that should be long enough for him to finish Lost Odyssey game that coincidently came out this week in Japan.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 8, 2007)

damn, and just when Gon went berserk as well, seriously the worst cliffhanger possible lol


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 8, 2007)

This chapter wasn't too bad, considering it didn't happened anything at all.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 8, 2007)

Ikarugo looks like he's in deep shit.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 8, 2007)

lol. Pufu's in love with the King.  j/k

shit! i smell KilluaXIkarugo all over my cousin!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 8, 2007)

HIATUS AGAIN WHAT A JOKE!


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 8, 2007)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> HIATUS AGAIN WHAT A JOKE!



TOGASHI SURE IS A VERY BAD JOKER NE?


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 8, 2007)

Pufu lost like a billion cool points after this chapter. On the other hand Gon looks like hes ready to pounce.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 8, 2007)

Noooooooooooooooooo, hiatus once the Gon vs. Pitou is about to start.

EVIL TOGASHI


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 8, 2007)

the first three pages were such a contrast .... the artwork was so good ... 
Gon's expression in the last panel was just awesome.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2007)

Nothing like a royal guard mental breakdown and dance sequence to get the chapter started 

And just when Gon arrives the chapter ends....

The Hiatsus is creeping up on us >_<


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 8, 2007)

ahaha i wonder how pufu's musical would look animated.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2007)

So the hiatus starts now.  God this is gonna be painful.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 8, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> I wanna see some heads roll  ......
> and the artwork was so amazing ..... this is just not fair ....
> 
> Gon is gonna go apeshit on Pitou ... Damn! he didnt even tell when he will be back ..... what does the bastard  expect us to understand  ?? that he is not getting enough of humping his wife ??



Well we know how manly he is. Sex with wife>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Drawing  Kick Ass Manga.


----------



## Something wrong Officer? (Dec 8, 2007)

Togashi is doin it for the Lulz.


How many times has Pufu declared himself no longer a royal guard? What is it...twice now.


----------



## delirium (Dec 8, 2007)

Gotta admit.. that last panel was a good way to kick off the haiatus. Gon looks badass. I can't wait to see him fight Pitou.


----------



## Slips (Dec 8, 2007)

So I'm taken bets

2 weeks 4 weeks

2 years 

Oh well I'm hoping hes just tired hell after so long out that short spurt of manga probely fucked him over.

end of January is my call let him have the festive period to relax


----------



## Parallax (Dec 8, 2007)

I say March is when he's coming back...


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 8, 2007)

Epic chapter, especially the last panel with Gon and Netero's understanding of each other.

Hopefully the hiatus is only gonna be for 2 weeks.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2007)

part of me died today


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 8, 2007)

I say one one month... two months tops.

His artwork and storytelling is in top form, so I guess he is not sick or anything, in that time he should be done beating all his rpg's and ready to start up the manga again with fresh new ideas for the upcoming battles.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 8, 2007)

Damn, just reading chapter 25, there are many traps in HxH.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey there Aokiji, Welcome to HxH. I suggest you take your time with the manga .... since the evil genius Togashi has decided he needs to torture us once again with a break.

It is so hard not to think of what is gonna happen in all those fights . 

@Wuzzman 
Humping the wife is overrated . 

Humping the secretary >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Drawing Kickass manga >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> humping the wifey  
The idiot should be working so that he can hump is secretary while drawing manga .... kinda like he did in those chapters which had all that awful artwork


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm guessing the hiatus is gonna be more than a month.

Goddammit, Togashi is like a webcam girl. Every minute the anticipation builds, but when the goods are about to be shown the session ends. Fucking tease.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 9, 2007)

3months i say the hiatus is


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 9, 2007)

I'll give it a year.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoy another hiatus HxH fans X3


----------



## Muk (Dec 9, 2007)

COCK TEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hiatsu is 10 years!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 9, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Enjoy another hiatus HxH fans X3


Pein is going to die via Kage Bunshin feint + rasengan.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 9, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Enjoy another hiatus HxH fans X3



Lolz .... go back to your naruto section and jack off to Lee X Gai ....

Kishi can only dream to have the liberty of taking breaks when ever he wants to ... the reason he is scared to take a break is that he wont get another those 20 pages if he stops naruto now ...... and by god, Kishi needs to get some lessons in story telling


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 9, 2007)

All tards seriously needs to shut the fuck up, don't ruin the thread with your pathetic flamebaits


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 9, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> yeah .... this threads is one of the best threads in the whole of the section forum .... and we regular posters will neg you to hell if you try such pathetic attempts at flamebaiting


I counted your counterattack as a flamebait to you know, things will only get worse if you start attacking Naruto since there's alot of people that'll get pissed bout it and start their on counterattack.
And from there this awsome thread will decend into a pure fanboy war and shit.

I don't wanna see that happening


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 9, 2007)

what will we talk about now? hiatus sucks. i am just going to say that killua will help out his octopus buddy, and defeat all the fodder ants. netero and zeno are both doomed vs the king. gon has little chance vs pitou, unless pitou is seriously distracted/drained from healing komugi. or if komugi assists gon somehow, by a human shield type thing where pitou is too scared of the king to attack. pufu vs morau, i want morau to die, to hype up pufu more, he seems smart and thats cool. yupi vs shoot/knuckle, won't meleoron run out of breath really soon? i dont see how they can possbiyl win, unless hakoware really really starts working FAST or shoot does something totally badass and unexpected.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 9, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> pufu vs morau, i want morau to die.


What the hell??!


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 9, 2007)

Morau will not be killed by Failure Pufu. 

Failure Pufu will make errors just like Zitoh.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 9, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> I counted your counterattack as a flamebait to you know, things will only get worse if you start attacking Naruto since there's alot of people that'll get pissed bout it and start their on counterattack.
> And from there this awsome thread will decend into a pure fanboy war and shit.
> 
> I don't wanna see that happening



I just looked up the word flamebait .... and my post doesnt fit the description  ..... but i shall stop feeding the trolls ...  

*deletes prev post*


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 9, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> What the hell??!



well morau has outlived his usefulness. he took down zitoh, and then leol-sama, that bigass lion sub-boss. so i think he has to die, it just doesnt seem he's enough vs a royal guard


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 9, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well morau has outlived his usefulness. he took down zitoh, and then leol-sama, that bigass lion sub-boss. so i think he has to die, it just doesnt seem he's enough vs a royal guard


Well tbh none of 'em should be enough for a royal guard, except the two grandpa's.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 9, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well morau has outlived his usefulness. he took down zitoh, and then leol-sama, that bigass lion sub-boss. so i think he has to die, it just doesnt seem he's enough vs a royal guard



Then what do you suggest is the best thing to happen.  I mean if they can't win, who will be able to take down the ants?


----------



## Something wrong Officer? (Dec 9, 2007)

After going back and seeing this



and this...



and this...



Thanks to Blackswan for reminding me about this one.

*Spoiler*: __ 








I'm really stocked for when Pitou and Gon meet up.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Enjoy another hiatus HxH fans X3


i h8 u g fo & dai n a fier

well anywho, who actually thinks Gon can match up with Pitou by himself?  I mean even Netero stated Pitou was stronger than him before he went and meditated to get to full strength.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 9, 2007)

There's no way Gon is even remotely close to Pitou. But I guess with a plan, Kililua, the fact that Pitou is probably drained after healing Komugi and plotsu, he might pull of a win.

Great panel that last one.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2007)

Hiatus

Anyway great chapter tho I think it should have been a little longer. 

Firstly wtf was Pufu doing in the first few panels? If the King realised that his gurad was such an idiotic fairyboi then his head would be gone. I liked him until the ymca thing he did in the first few panels, serious fail. As for Morau's fate? I can't tell, he's capable enough to take him on but we don't know how tough Puff is as of now

As for Gon v Pitou, no chance, Gon is mincemeat unless he seriously cheats and uses Komugi as a shield

Finally The King v netero/Zeno, I predict two very old corpses rotting, amen.


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 9, 2007)

The king cant win that fight, b/c if he does who will stop him then, unless togashi wants to end his series and introduce gin to kill of the 'perfect' king who has absorbed the powers of netero and zeno. Have Gon team up with his dad to beat the king.


----------



## Mican (Dec 9, 2007)

awww shit
too bad that fight was cut short

what if togashi just does a 45 page spread, has the gon and killua battle, and then doesn't show the other ones..just has netero holding the kings head and smiling
and then they hear someone clapping
a voice says "good job, gon" it sounds familiar to gon, a voice from long ago

"DAD"

hug, the end


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2007)

Mican said:


> awww shit
> too bad that fight was cut short
> 
> what if togashi just does a 45 page spread, has the gon and killua battle, and then doesn't show the other ones..just has netero holding the kings head and smiling
> ...



Togashi will have a hit put on by all of us


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 9, 2007)

I dont see why people are saying Netero and Zeno are going to get killed so easily like that. They are two of the strongest duded in the series(Netero more I assume) so if they do indeed die, this whole mission is doomed.

What do you think the posibilty is of blind girl turning the King good? Either way im sure she will play a part in his fall.


----------



## Something wrong Officer? (Dec 9, 2007)

Mican said:


> awww shit
> too bad that fight was cut short
> 
> what if togashi just does a 45 page spread, has the gon and killua battle, and then doesn't show the other ones..just has netero holding the kings head and smiling
> ...



My gun is loaded just incase he does.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 9, 2007)

i am guessing someone will tell the king his name and that will change a lot of things. and yeah komugi is definitely key to the plot. also lets not forget jairo, he might come back and do something, he reminds me of kabuto.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2007)

Something wrong Officer? said:


> My gun is loaded just incase he does.



YOU HAVE MY AXE


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 10, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> The king cant win that fight, b/c if he does who will stop him then, unless togashi wants to end his series and introduce gin to kill of the 'perfect' king who has absorbed the powers of netero and zeno. Have Gon team up with his dad to beat the king.



Maybe the King's younger brother? It looks like his age fast in just a short time looks around 2/3 years old. That's assuming Gon and gang fail the mission there's a short time skip and well see the King's brother older and may have gone been through training during the time.

I don't know I just don't see Netero and Zeno winning the fight unless somehow Komougi stupidly gets in the fight area, which causes the King to protect her causing him to end up getting hurt badly enough for Zeno and Netero to take him out.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I dont think Togashi will let things end like that. He has done a lot to hype up the two geezers and he will make them live up to it.

The king is going down and it is not because of a freak mistake/accident. The two geezers have battle experience on their side. We have no clue about Netero's hatsu. He is reinforcement but i think he must have developed something else. I think they still have something up their sleeves still.

Netero was so calm while showing Gon the way ..... I dont think they will get killed so easily


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 10, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Netero was so calm while showing Gon the way ..... I dont think they will get killed so easily



definitely, that face didn't show (all hope is lost), rather both netero and zeno were calm, i guess the experience of battle shows right there lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 10, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Lolz .... go back to your naruto section and jack off to Lee X Gai ....
> 
> Kishi can only dream to have the liberty of taking breaks when ever he wants to ... the reason he is scared to take a break is that he wont get another those 20 pages if he stops naruto now ...... and by god, Kishi needs to get some lessons in story telling





KLoWn said:


> All tards seriously needs to shut the fuck up, don't ruin the thread with your pathetic flamebaits





Admiral Akainu said:


> i h8 u g fo & dai n a fier
> 
> well anywho, who actually thinks Gon can match up with Pitou by himself?  I mean even Netero stated Pitou was stronger than him before he went and meditated to get to full strength.



Lol, I wasn't insulting HxH.I was just saying that the guy who ever started HxH should just end it instead of making gay hiatuses.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Lol, I wasn't insulting HxH.I was just saying that the guy who ever started HxH should just end it instead of making *gay hiatuses*.



How can a Hiatus be gay? Seriosuly!!!


----------



## Kuroro (Dec 10, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> How can a Hiatus be gay? Seriosuly!!!



It's gay because people don't like a good series being put on hold again and again. HxH has already been on a two-year hiatus, and now another hiatus is occurring where we're beginning to reach the end of the current arc, which has been taking _forever_ to finish.

It's unknown as to how long HxH will be on hiatus, and there's nothing to prevent another hiatus from occurring _again_ after HxH comes back...again; we have no idea as to how long this hiatus will last. It's _annoying_.

That's why hiatuses can be gay.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 10, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Lol, I wasn't insulting HxH.I was just saying that the guy who ever started HxH should just end it instead of making gay hiatuses.


Well then it's all cool brotha~


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 10, 2007)

IMO there should be stronger people than them in the series (Ging, the King and maybe more).


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 11, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Lol, I wasn't insulting HxH.I was just saying that the guy who ever started HxH should just end it instead of making gay hiatuses.



You werent insulting HxH but your message was certainly a flamebait for all those who were frustrated about the break.
I fell for an unintended flamebait  
It is cool then ... 



Kuroro said:


> It's gay because people don't like a good series being put on hold again and again. HxH has already been on a two-year hiatus, and now another hiatus is occurring where we're beginning to reach the end of the current arc, which has been taking _forever_ to finish.
> 
> It's unknown as to how long HxH will be on hiatus, and there's nothing to prevent another hiatus from occurring _again_ after HxH comes back...again; we have no idea as to how long this hiatus will last. It's _annoying_.
> 
> That's why hiatuses can be gay.



There are a lot of lazy writers out there who love slacking off. The only thing you can do about it is curse his laziness.... 
It is not just HxH. There is a fantasy fiction writer called GRR Martin who is equally lazy.

And I think the King will be the highest encountered in HxH world unless Togashi brings in Aliens. This fight would be an example of brain winning over brawn. Ging is definitely below Netero ATM. 

I still am not confident about the two geezer's chances though. Emo king is scary


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll just read other manga to fill the void.  I'll be back to posting here when the series makes its return.  Farewell for now!


----------



## Nakor (Dec 11, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Ging is definitely below Netero ATM.



i highly doubt that. it has been implied that netero, because of his age, doens't have as much nen as he did in his younger days. i do not think netero is in the top 5 nen users either. it was also said by taht one ant that netero wouldn't even get past the royal guards. i really really doubt that gin is weaker than the royal guards. that just seems silly to me for a top 5 nen user to be weaker than a royal guard. don't get me wrong, netero might have the best hatsus out of every nen user that is alive, but there is only so much he can do because of his limited nen now. 

i think netero and zeno willl use their experience and their refined hatsus to beat the king.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah gin > netero, thats a given


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Dec 11, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> The king cant win that fight, b/c if he does who will stop him then, unless togashi wants to end his series and introduce gin to kill of the 'perfect' king who has absorbed the powers of netero and zeno. Have Gon team up with his dad to beat the king.



Maybe Killua's familly + Gin + Ryodan


----------



## Danchou (Dec 11, 2007)

Not, it isn't. Netero was the strongest at some time. Novu and Morau still thought that he was. And after some leveling up he's going to fight the King.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 11, 2007)

It was said that Netero was the strongest for about half a century at least. Ging was among the top 5 and it stays that way even now. 
Ging would probably have taken out a Royal guard by himself but thats his extent. He would not have a change against the King. 
This arc is off the scales when it comes to the power levels. Togashi's fights are not controlled by the power levels but by strategies.

Netero said that he was only about half as strong as he was 50 years ago and that still made him stronger than Morau and Novou. And right now there is no nen user who could stand upto him. Netero's training also should prove that he is the strongest in the world. That training was completely insane TBH


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 11, 2007)

i thing gin is stronger with pure power.

netero has many years of experiance compared to gin though.


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 11, 2007)

fireball said:


> i highly doubt that. it has been implied that netero, because of his age, doens't have as much nen as he did in his younger days. i do not think netero is in the top 5 nen users either.


Since the no mention has been made of the comparison of the top five nen users and the royal guards I think its safe to assume that top 5 > royal guards. Especially since guys like Morau Gon and Killua are being sent to take out the royal guards.


> it was also said by taht one ant that netero wouldn't even get past the royal guards.


I think you have to take that comment with a grain of salt b/c netero's nen is so subtle and hard to really evaluate so a snap judgement from an ant is not so credible.


> i really really doubt that gin is weaker than the royal guards. that just seems silly to me for a top 5 nen user to be weaker than a royal guard.


Agree.


> don't get me wrong, netero might have the best hatsus out of every nen user that is alive, but there is only so much he can do because of his limited nen now.


Thats where I will disagree with you, hatsu is the key to strategy in a nen fight b/c that can serve as the element of surprise that can catch the enemy off guard. IMO Hatsu can be the great equalizer that allows a weaker nen user to defeat a stronger one.


> i think netero and zeno willl use their experience and their refined hatsus to beat the king.


That is the only viable way I see them winning too, the king is stronger in raw power but 100+ years of experience should count for something.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 11, 2007)

tbh netero and zeno have a 50-50 chance of winning, since we dont have a clue as to how strong each side truly is, therefore assuming from whats already been shown the fight could go either way, i guess the experience factor could make a difference.

and concering the basics of a nen battle, morau said something along the lines of "the smarter fighter wins" i think, so using your nen abilities in the correct way against your opponent is the key to victory. he also said that gon "had the right idea" when he was gonna attack pitou then and there but killua knocked him out lol, don't know if that was the right idea, (fight pitou head on, without those powerups they gain after that encounter) they would have lost, but i guess morau was just trying to put more emphasis on what he was saying to killua.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 11, 2007)

Morau was talking about courage. That's why he said that Gon had the right idea etc. though I dont think he really meant it.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 11, 2007)

gon will kill the king. the end.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 11, 2007)

gon rules, when he charged his lasers up after the brutal de-arming of his beloved kaito, it was one of the most gar moments in the story by far


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 11, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> gon rules, when he charged his lasers up after the brutal de-arming of his beloved kaito, it was one of the most gar moments in the story by far




Damn right it was.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> gon will kill the king. the end.



This isn't Bleach


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 11, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> This isn't Bleach



It will still happen.

Its been alluded to the fact.

King likes games... hes not afraid to risk his life / limbs over a game.

Gon will be very important to the defeat of the king and even be the main cause of it.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 11, 2007)

i think jairo might kill the king


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 11, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> This isn't Bleach



Thank goodness.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 11, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> Thats where I will disagree with you, hatsu is the key to strategy in a nen fight b/c that can serve as the element of surprise that can catch the enemy off guard. IMO Hatsu can be the great equalizer that allows a weaker nen user to defeat a stronger one.



true. but if some of his best hatsus require a large amount of nen, then he may be limited in how many times he uses them and which ones he is able to use. so while a hatsu may give the advantage to netero, he will have to make sure it hits to its fullest or he may waste too much of his nen and won't be able to stand up against the king's physical onslaught. i'm guessing netero will be more of the front line fighter while zeno is more of the back line who waits for an opening to attack.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 11, 2007)

I would think that Netero is in the top 5 strongest. Whether he is stronger than Gin though, im not sure(and I kinda doubt that he is)

Netero Prime though, I cant imagine how beast he must have been.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 11, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> Since the no mention has been made of the comparison of the top five nen users and the royal guards I think its safe to assume that top 5 > royal guards. Especially since guys like Morau Gon and Killua are being sent to take out the royal guards.
> ..


They serve as _distractions_ so that the Royal Guards can't rush to the Kings aid. They might die in the process as Netero even mentions that he'll have to sacrifice people. Morau has death written all over him. Shoot was also merely focusing on distraction rather than focusing on actually winning.


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 11, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> tbh netero and zeno have a 50-50 chance of winning, since we dont have a clue as to how strong each side truly is, therefore assuming from whats already been shown the fight could go either way, i guess the experience factor could make a difference.


Agree, and this seems to be the only way that they have a shot for now, b/c like you said we have not really seen the true extent of their powers yet. But what I've seen from this page convinced me that netero and zeno's nen is probably weaker than the kings.




> and concering the basics of a nen battle, morau said something along the lines of *"the smarter fighter wins"* i think, so using your nen abilities in the correct way against your opponent is the key to victory. he also said that gon "had the right idea" when he was gonna attack pitou then and there but killua knocked him out lol, don't know if that was the right idea, (fight pitou head on, without those powerups they gain after that encounter) they would have lost, but i guess morau was just trying to put more emphasis on what he was saying to killua.


Morau demonstrated that saying in all of his fights so far.

I dont think morau felt the power of the royal guards when he said that to killua. 



> *Originally posted by Superman Prime*
> Morau was talking about courage. That's why he said that Gon had the right idea etc. though I dont think he really meant it.


and that.


> *Originally posted by fireball*
> true. but if some of his best hatsus require a large amount of nen, then he may be limited in how many times he uses them and which ones he is able to use. so while a hatsu may give the advantage to netero, he will have to make sure it hits to its fullest or he may waste too much of his nen and won't be able to stand up against the king's physical onslaught. i'm guessing netero will be more of the front line fighter while zeno is more of the back line who waits for an opening to attack.


Thats why I think that netero picked zeno to fight with him in the first place, its been said by hisoka and demonstrated by gonxkillua and uboxswordguy from the ryodan that transformation types and reinforcement types are the best and most complementary nen types. I dont think that fact was lost upon Netero and factored in largely in his decison to fight w/zeno.



> *Originally posted by Kurapica*
> They serve as distractions so that the Royal Guards can't rush to the Kings aid. They might die in the process as Netero even mentions that he'll have to sacrifice people. Morau has death written all over him. Shoot was also merely focusing on distraction rather than focusing on actually winning.


I can see Morau serving as a distraction and ultimately dying unless novu comes to his aid but knuclesxshootxmeleron and gonxkillua are definetly in it to win it.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 11, 2007)

I wonder what will happen with Palm. Novu is probably headed towards the retirement office after this business is up, seeing how he crapped till he couldn't think properly. Will she continue to mindlessly follow him around.


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 11, 2007)

> I wonder what will happen with Palm. Novu is probably headed towards the retirement office after this business is up, seeing how he crapped till he couldn't think properly. Will she continue to mindlessly follow him around.


Thats a good point, i completly forgot about her... and btw what was her role in the plan again?


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 12, 2007)

man i missed this thread. 

hey, i've been looking for some developments w/ regards to Togashi's comeback but i can't find any. anyway, i've found this post by Molokidan of nexgear (don't know if you can call this a development really):



> There was another article up about HxH on Yahoo! Japan today. This is quite incredible, seeing how it's on the front page of a major news site along with world news, etc. (That shows you how much the Japanese love HxH). This is the second time this has happened, the first being when HxH returned to serialization.
> 
> The article is rather short, and just talks about how long the return was and how it ended. The one piece of new information, however, is that it has a quote from Togashi that was somewhere in the last Jump. According to Yahoo, he said "It will return soon." Hopefully, as fans, we can infer that this break won't be as long as last time...
> 
> For those who speak Japanese, the original article is



even if it does not speak of a specific date, i'm still hoping that the break won't be too long. i'm patient w/ HxH. what do you guys think? is it reliable?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 12, 2007)

Black Swan said:


> Thats a good point, i completly forgot about her... and btw what was her role in the plan again?


Look at the King so that she can use her tracking ability. Allowing them to see where the King is, wherever he goes.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 12, 2007)

yeah palm's role is somwhat mysterious right now, i guess killua and/or his octopus friend will find her


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 12, 2007)

> There was another article up about HxH on Yahoo! Japan today. This is quite incredible, seeing how it's on the front page of a major news site along with world news, etc. (That shows you how much the Japanese love HxH). This is the second time this has happened, the first being when HxH returned to serialization.
> 
> The article is rather short, and just talks about how long the return was and how it ended. The one piece of new information, however, is that it has a quote from Togashi that was somewhere in the last Jump. According to Yahoo, he said "It will return soon." Hopefully, as fans, we can infer that this break won't be as long as last time...
> 
> For those who speak Japanese, the original article is



come on guys. i want to hear your thoughts about this.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 12, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> come on guys. i want to hear your thoughts about this.


Ain't much to say that hasn't alrady been said about the break.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 12, 2007)

well i dunno but i kinda felt relieve when i read that. yeah it's just the same w/ the previous announcement but i felt hope in it so i wanna know if that was reliable.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 12, 2007)

if it is soon, then that probably means less than 2 years. so i guess thats a plus


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 12, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> if it is soon, then that probably means less than 2 years. so i guess thats a plus



I SAY 2 MONTHS AT MOST!!! 

ok, i'm really living in my dream.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2007)

When the break was announced it didn't seem like it was gonna last very long so Im not surprised. I mean theres no chance its gonna last 2 years so Im not bothered.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 12, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I mean theres no chance its gonna last 2 years so Im not bothered.


Just because you said that it's gonna last for 3.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> Just because you said that it's gonna last for 3.



I don't think it works that way

Anyway I forgot to post the HxH gifs I made:

Kurapica v Ubogin:





Kuroro Lucifer:




I made more but this is enough for now. Enjoy people, I take requests btw


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 12, 2007)

Zushi will defeat the king.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 13, 2007)

wasnt there news sumwhere that he was taking a break for the christmas holidays and will start up around january 1st.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 13, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> wasnt there news sumwhere that he was taking a break for the christmas holidays and will start up around january 1st.



oh joy  assuming it would happen  i really hope hes back on jan


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 13, 2007)

@ CM gogo ..... you rock as always with those GIFs XD 
Kuroro's GIFs are awesome .... XD


And yeah I am expecting Togashi to return very soon ..... and even now it is not as bad as the last time when I had no clue about the fate of HxH 

I hope we shall be reading the manga once again in jan


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 13, 2007)

hunter x hunter it makes me want to give yu yu hakuso a chance.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 13, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> hunter x hunter it makes me want to give yu yu hakuso a chance.



YYH is pretty good.


Im oping he just takes christmas break off. Then gets back in after that.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2007)

for a while I've had this nagging feeling that I've seen Kuroro before in YYH and I thought I was just confusing him with Sensui for a bit until I saw this, Koenma


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 13, 2007)

Which reminds me, did you guys know that there are YYH easter eggs in HXH?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Which reminds me, did you guys know that there are YYH easter eggs in HXH?



In York Shin I remember seeing a Hiei keychain in a store.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2007)

Never read YYH so can't say, but Kuroro does look like that Koenma guy, who supppousedly is a baby?


----------



## Power16 (Dec 13, 2007)

I was hoping the hiatus was a joke and we would get chapter this week, oh well let the hell began. I'm hoping he'll be back for new years with some action... off to pray for it


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Never read YYH so can't say, but Kuroro does look like that Koenma guy, who supppousedly is a baby?



Koenma is a baby in the spirit/demon realm.  In the human world he looks like a teenager.  (the anime tweaks this though).  I was just noticing how Koenma with a scarf covering his forehead looks like Kuroro when he did.  Just another sign of that they have the same author.


----------



## Fran (Dec 13, 2007)

I finally got my new laptop today ^^

And HxH goes into hibernation!
Owell. Until next time Togashi!

Time for a Hisoka Porn Spoof...What's the next chapter?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey guys ...... it is very depressing without HxH. So I tried my hand at drawing Gon and Killua and here is the result. I figured that it would be better to post it here rather than some random art gallery page where people dont know what they are looking at ........

I spent almost an hour looking for a front-view of Killua from the latest chapters ..... can someone hook me up with Killua's pic ?? His hair is too damn difficult to draw


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 14, 2007)

^well you're drawing isn't really that bad... i think it's average. question though, did you draw it without material that you can copy? 

i remembered drawing Killua and Gon while i was in HS... my Math teacher wanted it so i gave it to her.  she's a HxH fan (and a Gon fan). lol... she still watch anime even if she's already married.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 14, 2007)

I just tried my hand at drawing ..... this is like, only my tenth try or so .... so I look up stuff and draw but what i did with Killua's hair is my own .... 

I need more practice before i can do original stuff  or draw them without looking at the material.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2007)

I know what you mean about Killua's hair:S

I always have problems with the noses.


----------



## Fran (Dec 14, 2007)

I thought Gon looked good there ^^ 
Nice stuff Feanor.

Oh wow. It's only beeen a week and we're all going homocidal already!


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 14, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> I thought Gon looked good there ^^
> Nice stuff Feanor.
> 
> Oh wow. It's only beeen a week and we're all going homocidal already!



some more than others and why not? hxh rules 

@ feanor, well i seemed to have found myself posting after you said i hadnt in a while lol. 

and decent drawings, i always have to look at the picture or pictures to draw anything, so them are pretty darn gd i say... i'm just used to doing it by looking at the pic lol


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 14, 2007)

damn this hiatus.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 14, 2007)

Even teh awesomeness of One Piece fails to completely fill the void that HxH has left ..... 

There is no going back for us aint it ? We are hooked to HxH and thats how it willl stay .... what will happen when HxH finally ends ?? Maybe Togashi is preparing us for it ....

And thanks for the comments


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2007)

Feanor you are a far, far braver man than me for posting that pic here.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey Guys,

How is it been? Havent been here for a while (went to a small trip to london and back) God so the hatius begins T_T Oh this is sad but I still think he will come back after new year. I mean honestly what would be the point of releasing only 10 chapters?

Oh btw just found out that Hunter x Hunter is going to go on American TV:

Maldini wants revenge against Boca

I guess its good news although I like this treasure to be kept secret between us XD and I just dread the fact of hearing the dub version :S they are always horrible and finding little kids that are Hisoka or Killua wanna bes X( 

Anyway let us continue with the pray for Togashi moving his ass and actually drawing some manga. Ameen


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 15, 2007)

i'll probably end up watching the dub series from the beginning just to see differences from original if this hiatus doesnt cease by the time they start releasing on US tv lol


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 15, 2007)

yeah I guess it will keep the spirits high for a while at least.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 15, 2007)

i want mr octopus to get the shit beat out of him and then get saved miraculously at last sec by palm doing a badass hatsu on the wolf motherfuker


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 15, 2007)

^wait... wasn't Killua running after that Wolf guy?  ok... so i may be wrong then (please correct me if i'm wrong). i kinda forgot. 

shit!!! all these exams are kinda irritating. i need to refresh my memories. :S


----------



## Fran (Dec 15, 2007)

Ahhh Hey Hxh85 ^^
...Dubbed HxH?
I watched thewhole cantonese dub - which was actually awesome [i liked the cantonese voice actors].
I can just imagine the crappy English dub though.It would be interesting to see who they pick for Kurapika...
"Oh give me a break, kee-loo-ah!"


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 15, 2007)

the wolf guy spotted killua but killua did not notice him. also tehre's zitoh around too, he must be fricking amazing by now


----------



## Power16 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hah, dubbed HxH. What are they going to do to my killer Killua.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh god the dub will be awful, can you imagine the censoring? They'll probably have Killua taking out candy from people's chests


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 15, 2007)

A dubbed version of HxH is probably the only thing that can compound our misery ...

The thing is that each of these characters are "Americanized" and it takes something away from the show in general. The way they talk and the slang they use kinda irk me to no end.

But I guess people who havent seen the original version will like it .... even if killua picks out candy from people's chests


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Dec 15, 2007)

i doubt it would end up on adult swim.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 15, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Oh god the dub will be awful, can you imagine the censoring? They'll probably have Killua taking out candy from people's chests



 if not candy then we could always vouch for some chocolate, espcially killua's fave stuff in that battle tower lol

putting it on adult swim... shoudn't happen tbh, then a lot of youngsters won't get to see 'the dub amazement' a fraction of a cent from the original still but hxh nonetheless


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 15, 2007)

I love how people are ragging on dubs 

Did it say who picked it up? I would only be worried if it was something shitty like 4kids.


----------



## Fran (Dec 15, 2007)

I can imagine Killua taking a chocolate robot out of Jonas The Ripper's Body!



Going to watch Wolf's Rain to fill the gap.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2007)

Nah the Dub probably won't be too bad, we've seen the sub so I don't care, more fans are welcome.

And I just started Yu Yu hakusho, its too good


----------



## Fran (Dec 15, 2007)

But how are they going to do Hisoka's pervey voice?
They will rape him for sure


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 15, 2007)

Im sure theres enough perverts in the US to fill his quota


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 15, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> But how are they going to do Hisoka's pervey voice?
> They will rape him for sure



Did you guys know that Hisoka is done by the same one who does Harima Kenji in School Rumble ? It is almost impossible to identify ....

The scariest part of the dub is that they will take away all the awesomeness of hiskoa and make him a complete douchebag (This must be the biggest euphemism i have ever used, in order to maintain the sanctity of the thread) 

Will go back to draw some more HxH t


----------



## Razza (Dec 16, 2007)

I see the Dub hate is on high? I don't like dubs but what you people are describing is a 4kids version. In general they aren't that bad. Worse than the original no doubt but they aren't unbearable.


----------



## King Bookah (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd like an actual confirmation of the dub before I say anything. I'm just not buying that Viz bought the license to the HxH anime. Something just seems fishy about it


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 16, 2007)

lol. why all the dub hate? let's just see who picks up the dubbing... i watched some episodes of Yu Yu Hakusho dub and it's great. what you all are describing is the 4kids dub, which i hope God forbids. :S


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 16, 2007)

The quality of the dub depend on who does it. The Naruto dub was better then the original. Cowboy bebop dub was good. Samurai Champloo dub was better than it's original.

THey very well could make a dub better than the original.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 16, 2007)

I liked the Rurouni Kenshin dub better than the original. Just letting that out.

I don't know if I can believe that the license is 100% true yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2007)

Darker Hershey Lite said:


> The quality of the dub depend on who does it. The Naruto dub was better then the original. Cowboy bebop dub was good. Samurai Champloo dub was better than it's original.
> 
> THey very well could make a dub better than the original.



The Naruto Dub is good but not better than the original, as for HxH we can't really say, I've been watching the Dub of Yu Yu hakusho(can't find sub anywhere:S) and its decent. It depends on Va's, as long as they don't do a Zorro in OP the dub should be good.


----------



## Fran (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey!
If I can find a sample of HxH's cantonese dub, they did Hisoka quite good. He loses his high-pitched horny tone but his calm and frankly messed up mental disposition is still goood ^^

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Qd23zIxPnvY[/YOUTUBE]


How, HOW are they going to dub over this scene?
That noise is not something a normal person can make


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 16, 2007)

Darker Hershey Lite said:


> The Naruto dub was better then the original.


The fuck you smoking dude 


Mattaru said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Qd23zIxPnvY[/YOUTUBE]


:rofl :rofl :rofl I think he came


----------



## Let it Bleed (Dec 16, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Qd23zIxPnvY[/YOUTUBE]


^
That scene still creeps me out
Hisoka was all awesome till that happend.
still like him though.

whats the yorkshin arc gonna look like when they edit it>.<
they will probably edit  Kuroro's cross.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh god thats just not right


----------



## Monna (Dec 16, 2007)

Why... why is the manga on hiatus agin? O_o


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 16, 2007)

Cuz you touch yourself at night


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 16, 2007)

lol, still no news on when HxH will start again?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 17, 2007)

I would say that there are somethings that cant be translated into another language and are special only to that language. Such things are lost when the series is dubbed into another language. 

Most of the jutsus sound cooler when heard in japanese. Naruto's dub was awful ... because all these things were lost. I watched Rurouni kenshin in English but have been searching all over the place to see the japanese version. Kenshin had a good VA in the english language but I prefer the feminine voice that Kenshin had in the original. The reason for choosing the female voice in the original is this:

The mangaka drew a typical swordsman and then drew Kenshin as a complete opposite to that character. It turned out to be a girl and in a desperate attempt, added the scar to the cheek to make him look like a man. 

but each one has his own opinions i guess


----------



## Fran (Dec 17, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> The fuck you smoking dude
> 
> :rofl :rofl :rofl I think he came





Nothing beats Hisoka's perveyness.

"Lost in translation" eh Feanor?  I heartily agree with you.

And Hisoka's done worse things than look at a kid's bottom.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 17, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Why... why is the manga on hiatus agin? O_o





i remember this guy!!! you were the one on Goku's sig (like some months ago) who doesn't like HxH! now actually can't remember what's written but i'm sure it was something against HxH... 

lol. weird, what brings you here?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 17, 2007)

Dont mess with the Master  Baiter ....  XD 

But yeah, HxH haters shouldnt be doing snooping in dangerous waters 

@Mattaru --- I hate using movie titles in my posts  so i went through all that trouble .....

My, My, this is becoming something like a thread from Konoha plaza 

*KILLUA == WIN *
There, that should even things out


----------



## Fran (Dec 17, 2007)

Ahhh I thought that cute blue haired thing in his avatar looked familiar.
Where is it from?

If I remembered correctly, Paul thought HxH was mediocre [but found Naruto awesome]. 

(Let the flaming commence!)
*Dons a WW1 Helmet* 

Seriously though ... I hope togashi is only going for a christmas break.
What manga/anime are you guys reading to fill the time between?

I'm watching:
-Bleach,Naruto,D Grayman 
-TTGL
-Serial Experiments Lain

Reading:
Bleach, Naruto (Sort of), DGrayMan, Claymore, Kodomo No Jikan. I think that's it  Life is boring.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, I am not faring any better ... I am reading Fantasy fiction to make up for the loss of HxH ...

The series i am reading is called "A Tale of the Malazan book of the fallen" by Steven Eriksonand it is awesome. Each of the parts is a 1000 paged tome ... 

As for the manga, I am reading Gantz, One Piece, Sayonara Zetsubou sensei, Naruto, Bleach(sort of)


----------



## Perfect Moron (Dec 17, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Hey!
> If I can find a sample of HxH's cantonese dub, they did Hisoka quite good. He loses his high-pitched horny tone but his calm and frankly messed up mental disposition is still goood ^^


The latin american dub gave Hisoka a french accent.

Strangely, it suits him.


----------



## Monna (Dec 17, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> i remember this guy!!! you were the one on Goku's sig (like some months ago) who doesn't like HxH! now actually can't remember what's written but i'm sure it was something against HxH...
> 
> lol. weird, what brings you here?


I don't hate it, I think its average. Many HxH fans I've seen happen to bash Naruto a lot, and I for one think that Naruto is a superior manga as far as fighting shonens go (my opinion) so I just happened to bash HxH that time. But please, lets not bring that here. I read HxH and its good enough to keep me entertained.

I usualy don't post in this thread as I'm more of a casual reader of HxH than a hardcore fan (I still haven't gotten around to reading the new chapters yet), but I noticed that HxH is on hiatus agin and I'm thinking wtf.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 17, 2007)

^ you just answered why you are not a hardcore fan of the best fighting shounen anime. 

Please read the manga once again and take time to understand the Nen system. HxH has the most intelligent fighting techniques and some of the best fights which is not just about generating a buttload of energy. And read the Chimera ant arc completely in one sitting ..... I am sure you will come back to say that you were wrong about HxH < Naruto

And you dont come over here and tell that you bashed HxH  . HxH is above reproach .... 
The reason HxH is on a hiatus again is because Togashi needs to finish a RPG game that has been released recently


----------



## Monna (Dec 17, 2007)

Is it mandatory that HxH be my favorite fighting shonen? No. Its your opinion its the best. I read it and disagree. If you want intelligent fights then read Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. Moving on...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> *Is it mandatory that HxH be my favorite fighting shonen? *No. Its your opinion its the best. I read it and disagree. If you want intelligent fights then read Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. Moving on...



Mandatory in this thread


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 17, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> Is it mandatory that HxH be my favorite fighting shonen? No. Its your opinion its the best. I read it and disagree. If you want intelligent fights then read Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. Moving on...



Gotta agree with that. JBA has some really interesting fights. And its an opnion, so its not like saying that he is wrong is going to make him change his mind.


----------



## Fran (Dec 17, 2007)

Well it's a forum. It's nice to debate. And flame other people's opinions.
But...



> But please, lets not bring that here. I read HxH and its good enough to keep me entertained




^^ Lay off the guy folks, and let's play happy family 

The nextfew chapters [when and if they come] are just pregnant with possibility. Will Netero win? Will Gon and Killua face Pitou off? What are the division commanders doing? How well will Morau fair? How long can I keep this in my pants for?

Sigh, Togashi /.~


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2007)

Im gonna get that 4000th post


----------



## Monna (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry if I offended anyone. That wasn't my intention. Though its not my favorite I like the manga and just checked this thread because I noticed HxH was on hiatus agin.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2007)

Yay!!!

Btw Paul, you didn't offend anyone, its just us HxH fans are a little wary because many have come here to make fun of the hiatus.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

4000th woot suckka suckka blam.

I dedicate this to hisoka

Gon will kill the king.


----------



## Fran (Dec 17, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> I'm sorry if I offended anyone. That wasn't my intention. Though its not my favorite I like the manga and just checked this thread because I noticed HxH was on hiatus agin.




That's fine, I thought these guys made an unprovoked attack on you anyway  
That aside, I've just been poking around at your avatar. Is Higuarshi an anime or a game? Wiki says it's some sort of anime game  I want to pick up a new series to fill the hunter gap. What's it like Paul


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> 4000th woot suckka suckka blam.
> 
> I dedicate this to hisoka
> 
> Gon will kill the king.



You bastard, you cheated

Im gonna Hisoka slam you


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You bastard, you cheated
> 
> Im gonna Hisoka slam you



Yeah i know i did. But sometimes u gotta do what u gotta do.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 18, 2007)

@ Paul, since people who watch HxH are a minority when compared to naruto, those who watch it tend to defend it more viciously against bashers ...

Anyway ... please dont let this small glitch affect your posting in this thread


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 18, 2007)

If Togashi wasn't a lazy ass it would have more readers.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 18, 2007)

tictactoc said:


> If Togashi wasn't a lazy ass it would have more readers.



Hunter has a large amount of readers, but I agree.  If it was consistent I bet it would be the best selling manga in Japan right now.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 18, 2007)

lol

@Paul. 
sorry, it seems that you misunderstood my post... i didn't mean anything in it, i just remembered your name and something against HxH, that's all and i don't think there was some sarcasm in my post. it seems that my way of welcoming you was pretty weird no?  and no, you didn't offend anyone... i always respect opinions and that's about it. you can post whenever you want in this thread. feel free to do so.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey guys,

How you keeping? 

No more news about hunter x hunter?

Off topic:
Just found out I wont have internet for a while at home  God I hate BT

Oh well life is sad


----------



## Fran (Dec 18, 2007)

I understand your pain all too well Hxh85.
I reckon future generations of stranded men on desert islands will need an internet connection in addition to food water and shelter.

~.~


----------



## Monna (Dec 19, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> @ Paul, since people who watch HxH are a minority when compared to naruto, those who watch it tend to defend it more viciously against bashers ...
> 
> Anyway ... please dont let this small glitch affect your posting in this thread


I agree with that. Infact, I dislike most Naruto fans. Most are ignorant towards other series and don't even follow anything outside of Naruto, Bleach, or One Piece, or wont give anything else a fair shot. I laught at those types of people who claim "omg Naruto is best manga evar!!".

I've read a lot of fighting shonen mangas, and I honestly do feel that Naruto is really really good. I like it more than Hunter x Hunter (sorry) but I do enjoy Hunter x Hunter quite a bit. But there are also those fighting shonens that I feel out class both of those, such as 666 Satan and JoJo's Bizzare Adventure (JJBA is an epic masterpiece) for example.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 19, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> I agree with that. Infact, I dislike most Naruto fans. Most are ignorant towards other series and don't even follow anything outside of Naruto, Bleach, or One Piece, or wont give anything else a fair shot. I laught at those types of people who claim "omg Naruto is best manga evar!!".
> 
> I've read a lot of fighting shonen mangas, and I honestly do feel that Naruto is really really good. *I like it more than Hunter x Hunter* (sorry) *but I do enjoy Hunter x Hunter quite a bit*. But there are also those fighting shonens that I feel out class both of those, such as 666 Satan and JoJo's Bizzare Adventure (JJBA is an epic masterpiece) for example.



"sorry" does not belong in there 

BTW, did you read the last 10 chapters (after Togashi came back from the long break) of xH ?? because they will certainly change your mindset about HxH

Ok now me checking out JJBA and 666Satan 

@HxH ... No internet in life ??    

@Mattaru, Quoted for truth ...... Basic necessities = food+water+internet+mate


----------



## Parallax (Dec 19, 2007)

All people who want a manga to pass the time should check out either Jojo's Bizarre Adventure or Monster.

Do it NOW!!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> I agree with that. Infact, I dislike most Naruto fans. Most are ignorant towards other series and don't even follow anything outside of Naruto, Bleach, or One Piece, or wont give anything else a fair shot. I laught at those types of people who claim "omg Naruto is best manga evar!!".
> 
> I've read a lot of fighting shonen mangas, and I honestly do feel that Naruto is really really good. I like it more than Hunter x Hunter (sorry) but I do enjoy Hunter x Hunter quite a bit. But there are also those fighting shonens that I feel out class both of those, such as 666 Satan and JoJo's Bizzare Adventure (JJBA is an epic masterpiece) for example.



Lol I totally agree with most of the stuff you said, Naruto is such a great manga, shame so many here dislike it. But as of now for me HxH is better, I just don't think Part 2 has been up to part 1 standard, tho with the recent fights and events I think that might change and hopefully will. 

As for 666, really well drawn and pre-timeskip its faultless but post-timeskip the manga fails hard.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 19, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> How you keeping?
> 
> ...



don't worry... i will author a book where it will be stated that hunter x hunter and internet are two of human's basic needs.


----------



## Fran (Dec 19, 2007)

Guys, guys, You've GOT to watch Higurashi no Naku Kori Ni! 
It's absolutely awesome. I just finished the first arc (first 4 episodes) and WOAHHH. 


(>^^<)


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 19, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Guys, guys, You've GOT to watch *Higurashi no Naku Kori Ni! *
> It's absolutely awesome. I just finished the first arc (first 4 episodes) and WOAHHH.
> 
> 
> (>^^<)



hmmmm.... that title sounds familiar but isn't it Higurashi no Naku *Koro* ni?

btw, what's it about?


----------



## Fran (Dec 19, 2007)

Cheeky MB 
It's this really creepy murder investigation in a secluded village. It's much like JBPriestley's Play, _The Inspector Calls[/b].
It's a seamlessly wonderful blend of very light fluffy comedy (Mion gets sexually harassed in ep.5   ) with a very dark, gothic undertone that foreshadows each chapter.

Ooohlalala! I've only watched the first 5 eps, but this ties with HxH as one of my top anime ^^
Go watch it MasterBait! ^^_


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 19, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> "sorry" does not belong in there
> 
> BTW, did you read the last 10 chapters (after Togashi came back from the long break) of xH ?? because they will certainly change your mindset about HxH
> 
> ...



Im checking out JoJo's Bizzare Adventure aswell. 666 satan is amazing and will end in 2 chapters.

its madeby narutos creators little bro.

Its kinda like hxh aswell because its similar to naruto and well naruto is ALOT like hxh.


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't understand why 666 satan is so overrated. It's a nice little shonen but...that's it :/ It has some potential in its first part, but the timeskip totally killed it. Most of the dialogue were average/corny, characters were boring, it had stupid fanservice. Most of the sad scenes weren't sad at all. I mean seriously reread the Gaara's flashback, Haku/zabuza's last moments, Sandaime's death, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jiraya's flashback in the last chapter


, and compare them to 666 satan's. 
Imo 666 satan is a correct shonen, but it has nothing on Naruto or HxH


----------



## Monna (Dec 19, 2007)

^ rofl at 666 Satan being overrated. It isn't at all. A lot of people like it and a lot dislike it. Its just a matter of tastes but its definately not popular enough for anyone to call it overrated. Infact, a few years ago I'd say it was underrated but now it seems to be average popularity among manga readers.

AS far as fighting shonens go:

*Overrated*
Naruto
Bleach
One Piece
Full Metal Achemist
InuYasha
DragonBall Z

*Average*
Hunter x Hunter
666 Satan
Yu Yu Hakusho
D.Gray-man
Rurouni Kenshin

*Underrated*
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Busou Renkin
Black Cat
Saint Seiya
Ninku

*Note: Just because I listed it as overrated dosn't mean I dislike the manga, its just a fact cause they are so damn popular. Some of the overrated manga I listed I really like and some I don't care for.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 19, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> ^ rofl at 666 Satan being overrated. It isn't at all. A lot of people like it and a lot dislike it. Its just a matter of tastes but its definately not popular enough for anyone to call it overrated. Infact, a few years ago I'd say it was underrated but now it seems to be average popularity among manga readers.
> 
> AS far as fighting shonens go:
> 
> ...



wow you just called no name manga good, but HXH, One Piece and FULL METAL F'ING ALCHEMIST overrated? Yeah......................


----------



## Monna (Dec 19, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> wow you just called no name manga good, but HXH, One Piece and FULL METAL F'ING ALCHEMIST overrated? Yeah......................


What the fuck? Did you even read my post? I'm also doubting you even know what overrated means. I suggest you re-read my entire post and come back with an intelligent response.


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 19, 2007)

:



			
				   said:
			
		

> *Overrated*
> Naruto
> Bleach
> One Piece
> ...


 How's Naruto overrated when most of the users of this board are dissing the shit out of it ? Yeah it's popular, but that's it. Only newbie manga readers could say "omgz Naruto's the best manga eva ?????". Hell it became the new fad to say that Naruto sucks balls :/

I also disagree with you about FMA, this shonen is just that good. The plot, the storyline, the characters's development are all top notch. IF you don't like that much, that's your opinion, but you have to recognize the qualities of this manga. I agree with you about One piece, yes it's an excellent shonen guys, but no need to get anal because someone doesn't like it... Don't see how Dragon ball is overrated, without it most of the shonen in your list wouldn't exist.



			
				   said:
			
		

> *Average*
> Hunter x Hunter
> 666 Satan
> Yu Yu Hakusho
> ...


666 satan is not THAT popular because it has nothing to be so recognized. It's just a classic, good shonen. The writing is not extraordinary, except Balls characters are not extraordinary, same thing for their development :/. So yeah I don't see why it should be more known.



			
				   said:
			
		

> *Underrated*
> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
> Busou Renkin
> Black Cat
> ...


Yeah JJBA is good, but it's just too damn weird. You can't expect a 13 years old to like this style of manga right away, that's just impossible.
Black cat was so so and Busou Renkin was trash for a author like Watsuki. Saint Seya is old as hell...And it's popular, so I don't know why it's in the underrated part. Never heard of Ninku, so maybe you're right for that one.


----------



## Monna (Dec 19, 2007)

tictactoc said:


> :
> 
> 
> How's Naruto overrated when most of the users of this board are dissing the shit out of it ? Yeah it's popular, but that's it. Only newbie manga readers could say "omgz Naruto's the best manga eva §§§§§". Hell it became the new fad to say that Naruto sucks balls :/
> ...


Naruto is widely known yet tons diss it. Thats means its overrated by many. My opinion: I think Naruto is a great shonen and I honestly feel that Full Metal Alchemist wasnt that good. Only thing worse than that is InuYasha. My opinion is just different from yours. But you can't deny that all the ones I listed are extremely popular, if they are actualy good or not. Also, Dragon Ball is an amazing classic and set the trend for fighting shonen mangas today, but that aside, many are better than it in my opinion. Lost of others feel this way aswell.




tictactoc said:


> 666 satan is not THAT popular because it has nothing to be so recognized. It's just a classic, good shonen. The writing is not extraordinary, except Balls characters are not extraordinary, same thing for their development :/. So yeah I don't see why it should be more known.


Thats why I listed it as average popularity. I've seen that a decent amount of people read it, but its gotten mixed responses. I peronaly love it but thats just my opinion. I'm trying my best not to be biased when listing these mangas.




tictactoc said:


> Yeah JJBA is good, but it's just too damn weird. You can't expect a 13 years old to like this style of manga right away, that's just impossible.
> Black cat was so so and Busou Renkin was trash for a author like Watsuki. Saint Seya is old as hell...And it's popular, so I don't know why it's in the underrated part. Never heard of Ninku, so maybe you're right for that one.


I will admit, when I first read JJBA it took quite a few chapters for me to adapt to the style, but once I got further along it turned into one of the most enjoyable mangas I've read. The reason you listed is exactly why its underrated. Black cat was okay in my opinion but its not very well recognised. I don't even see people talk about Saint Seiya although I find it a classic (never finished it though). Ninku is odd. Never read it and I'm not even sure if anyone translates it. It was a fighting shonen around the time of Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 19, 2007)

People People ....... lets not get into debates on what are overrated, underrated and unrated 

Every one has their personal choices and labeling them according to one's own choices isnt completely correct. Some of the manga you have listed are not overrated ... OP, FMA certainly arent. FMA is a great manga, even though i dont follow it anymore because of all the gap between the chapters. I will sit down and catch up with it ....

Busou Renkin was a failure .... how could something done on the back of Rurouni Kenshin fail if it were so cool ??

HxH is not average I tell you. It is very popular in Japan and for good reason. This is *the* manga which plays around conventional shounen boundaries .... it goes beyond the limits of shounen manga and excels .... since this is a HxH thread, calling HxH average is blasphemy


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2007)

If HxH is very popular in Japan then is certainly isn't underrated. And calling it overrated would be a lie. So its average.

This is about popularity, not how good it is.

If you want me to list those same mangas how I hoestly feel how good they are, I will (though I'd prefere not to as it'd just lead to more meaningless debate). That list has nothing to do with how much I like them.


----------



## tictactoc (Dec 20, 2007)

Paul the SK said:


> If HxH is very popular in Japan then is certainly isn't underrated. And calling it overrated would be a lie. So its average.
> 
> This is about popularity, not how good it is.


Thing is, if HxH wasn't that popular, Togashi wouldn't be able to take so many breaks :/. Did you see the pitiful quality of some chapters, another mangaka would be fired right away if he gave chapters like that.
Nah HxH is hella popular


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 20, 2007)

this thread was fun until those shitty comparisons and irrelevant nonsense invaded this thread. why don't you all take all that dumb underrated and overrated arguments on another thread and not here as this thread is made solely for HxH discussions and not for other manga/anime comparisons. if you don't like HxH or think it's not the best, then fine... i myself don't think that way, but just don't bring that matter here. this is a thread dedicated for HxH so it's natural that people will defend it. as for me, i won't buy anything on that list as it's obviously pretty opinionated so i advice my fellow HxH fans here to not take that one seriously and let's just continue with our merry discussions. again, you're free to post some matters regarding HxH here but anything against or irrelevant are not very welcome. just for respect... leave it. 

this post is just a reminder for you people... this isn't intended to offend any of you. 

-Peace me out-


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2007)

Master Bait I love it when you lay down the law

Yeah tho the whole overrated/underrated discussion is just silly, this is a HxH discussion thread people!!! And HxH is really popular in Japan, if Togashi hadn't taken so many breaks then it would easily be as (if not more) popular than Naruto right now.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 20, 2007)

LOL. i only want this thread to tone down a bit and shut it with those unreliable comparisons and opinionated surveys. i want discussion threads to be as peaceful as possible... 

though i was really mad at that time! and i meant that!


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 20, 2007)

Just a question: Is Hisoka really a p*d*p**** or does Togashi only want us to believe it?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2007)

Aokiji said:


> Just a question: Is Hisoka really a p*d*p**** or does Togashi only want us to believe it?



It's up to you to decide on that one.

Awesome GTO sig btw.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 20, 2007)

Thugnificent said:


> It's up to you to decide on that one.
> 
> Awesome GTO sig btw.





Thx.  When I saw this page the first time, I was like :amazed This pic was really sigworthy.


----------



## Fran (Dec 20, 2007)

Is that really from GTO? Doesn't look like Onizuka. He never had an afro. Then and again, I never read the manga, only watched the anime


----------



## Monna (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like the interesting discussion is over then. Well, I'm off.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 20, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Is that really from GTO? Doesn't look like Onizuka. He never had an afro. Then and again, *I never read the manga, only watched the anime*



That's where you went wrong.  So you don't know, why Onizuka wanted to be a teacher.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 21, 2007)

looks like someone here got offended by my post to leave me a neg. 

my fourth neg in all my lifetime in the NF. Thanks!


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 21, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Is that really from GTO? Doesn't look like Onizuka. He never had an afro. Then and again, I never read the manga, only watched the anime


Seriously, read the manga. It's a whole other level of awsomeness if you compare it to the anime.


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 22, 2007)

is Hisoka really a bishounen?! well, there are times when he got a bishounen shots but i don't think he's a bishie... :S


----------



## Trov (Dec 22, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> is Hisoka really a bishounen?! well, there are times when he got a bishounen shots but i don't think he's a bishie... :S



Guy makes himself look weird, get his hair wet and the girls will get wet.(And some guys too.)


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 22, 2007)

Trov said:


> Guy makes himself look weird, get his hair wet and the girls will get wet.(And some guys too.)



yeah i know but that does even count being a bishie?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 22, 2007)

long time no post in this thread ..... i was busy getting myself a job @ General Electric  
All the shitty academics are out of the way now ..... XD 

@ HxH ..... read up OP ...... you will love it. The OP section here is pretty fun, if you can stand some heated banter 

Masterbaiter's rules FTW .... coming here just to pontificate on the popularity of HxH shouldnt be appreciated and your post was completely acceptable. Negging truth wont make it false  

The best thing about Togashi's art is that it keeps us guessing. None of the characters are defined .... When he first introduced Hisoka, he was a creepy badass who was not to be tinkered with. Togashi is an expert in drawing alternate styles for each of his characters. That is pure win IMO.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 22, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> is Hisoka really a bishounen?! well, there are times when he got a bishounen shots but i don't think he's a bishie... :S


I would say he's a bishie, but i can't see how that makes him any less good as a character tbh.
The bishie hate is retarded.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey guys how is it going?

sorry to be ignorant but what is a bishi?


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 22, 2007)

KLoWn said:


> I would say he's a bishie, but i can't see how that makes him any less good as a character tbh.
> The bishie hate is retarded.



no, i don't hate bishies nor do i love them (though there are some lovable bishies). it's just that i'm doubtful whether Hisoka's a bishie or not.



hunterxhunter85 said:


> Hey guys how is it going?
> 
> sorry to be ignorant but what is a bishi?



lol. bishie comes from the word bishounen meaning "beautiful boy". this refers to guys which has "some feminine" beauty. i find it difficult to put this into words so i'll just give you examples of bishie/bishounen boys.


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: _ "behold! a pack full of bishies!"_ 




the one holding the bouquet is actually a girl but the rest are bishies.







There are still tons of bishies around but i guess they will do. i hope they're enough for you to know what bishounen means...


----------



## Fran (Dec 22, 2007)

Ouran!  

Hisoka is definetely the bishiest bishie.
For the 50,000th time, my signature /.\


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 22, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> Ouran!
> 
> Hisoka is definetely the bishiest bishie.
> For the 50,000th time, my signature /.\



i see that you like bishies.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my god some sure do look like girls

Thanks for the info though. Hisoka probably is a bishie. I just dont like the pronounciation its funny bishi bishi LOL (have nothing against bishies though )


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2007)

I've met some Bishi's in real life


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 23, 2007)

pics or didnt happen  ..

But Hisoka would pwn which ever way he is drawn ..... maybe i should try Hisoka now ....


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 23, 2007)

any idea when it's back?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 23, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> any idea when it's back?


Hopefully after christmas, but that's just me guessing and hoping.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 23, 2007)

so no official confirmation ha. thank god we got naruto and others.


----------



## Fran (Dec 23, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I've met some Bishi's in real life




Hey, ever been to Thailand CMgogo?
I'll show you some stunning pictures of my holiday there to Pattaya/Bankgkokif you want. The girls men there were _stunning[/.] 
The show I went to was called Tiffany's. 

...Kinda disappointing that the most stunningly gorgeous girl I've ever seen...was actually a man.

Ni~paaaah_


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 23, 2007)

Mat?icha said:


> any idea when it's back?



sadly, no specific date has been given.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Dec 23, 2007)

I just found an old interview with Naoko Takeuchi (Togashi's wife, for those that don't know).

Read question number 7... 




I think she found the right man.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 24, 2007)

i think mr octopus will be saved by palm


----------



## Fran (Dec 24, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i think mr octopus will be saved by palm



I think Mr.Octopus and Palm will...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 24, 2007)

Mattaru said:


> I think Mr.Octopus and Palm will...



oh poor palm.


----------



## Captain_Phallus (Dec 24, 2007)

this story willll never be completed


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 24, 2007)

^ and .......  

Most of us dont want the story to be completed either ... because it is so good. 

and HxH on hiatus >>>>>>>>> no more HxH


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 25, 2007)

btw, what happened to Palm? she wasn't shown in the latest chapters... 

anyway, Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas back to you my friend .... 

I remember seeing palm nude in one chapter ...... dont remember what the chapter was about


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 25, 2007)

palm is hanging around secretary bizet and i guess just preparing to rescue mr octopus from the wolf ant


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 25, 2007)

oh yeah. lol. i forgot... but some soldier ants are also at the palace right? anyway, right now i'm more interested than the 2 geezers and the King. i think they'll die.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 25, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> Merry Christmas back to you my friend ....
> 
> I remember seeing palm nude in one chapter ...... dont remember what the chapter was about



Gon just got finished tappin that.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 25, 2007)

Darker Hershey Lite said:


> Gon just got finished tappin that.



nah ....... his naivet?  cockblocked hindered him big time


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2007)

Gon gave her a plant and she was willing to give him pussy.


----------



## Trov (Dec 26, 2007)

Feanor - The spirit of fire said:


> nah ....... his naivet?  cockblocked hindered him big time



Shouldn't we remember how Gon is "experienced", especially with the older women now.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 27, 2007)

ok .... i think all this talk about Gon's expertise is killing constructive discussions within the thread ..... 

lets talk about a new topic ....... do you know of any other characters in other mangas who use techniques similar to those in HxH ??  As far as I know, Togashi is very original when coming up with battle strategies ..... but lets see if he might have ripped off someone else's stuff  

I have Smoker from OP and Morau using smoke for fighting.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 27, 2007)

Its really not about "who has what ability" it really about the tactics that are used really. I'm sure Gon ability has a couple of duplicates (fist of doom really....)


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 27, 2007)

Goku from Dragonball had a Janken Fist similar to Gon's.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2007)

Well a recent character from Naruto had a power like Shoot from HxH.


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 27, 2007)

WHy is Hunter X Hunter on Haitus


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> WHy is Hunter X Hunter on Haitus



Togashi got aids


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 28, 2007)

^^Did he really get AIDs or is he "sick"


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2007)

He's not sick this time, just taking a break from resting for a year, go figure.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 28, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Well a recent character from Naruto had a power like Shoot from HxH.



which character is it ?? Info please 

I guess, Gon's technique is very simplistic, like his personality .... Togashi never leaves any loose ends


----------



## Mori` (Dec 28, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> He's not sick this time, just taking a break from resting for a year, go figure.



I just think he can't draw fast enough to produce chapters on a regular enough basis to be weekly, so he gets breaks in which he can draw stuff and then when he has enough they'll publish them weekly.


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 28, 2007)

^^I agree with you Moridin


----------



## chatokun (Dec 28, 2007)

This is bringing up something quite old but... a while back people were speaking of Yupi's 700k supposed power level, compared to Gon's 22k, and Morau's 70k. There was talk of no one being a match because of the huge differences with power. However, when Knuckle was fighting Gon, he wasn't stating that each of Gon's hits were 22k. 22,000 was Gon's max amount of Aura, so using it all up is the point he either collapses, or the amount needed to make him bankrupt. Morau as we saw had been releasing many dolls while still able to fight several ants, which probably accounts for him saying 30-40%, thats how much of his max Aura(but also probably a toll on his body).

When they state 700k, that should only matter to Knuckle, since he has to reach that number to bankrupt him. The amount will matter in long drawn out battles, as other users will loose stamina and be unable to keep fighting at the same level, while Yupi(and the others if they are similar) will be able to continue. The royal guards are able to produce a large amount of nen(Pitou's en is large, Yupi's caused everyone to hesitate, but thats also because of the "feel" of the nen). However, the numerical values that Knuckle assigns should not be used as a gauge, as someone may end up with a large amount of nen, but never develop a good Hatsu. He(hypothetical person I mentioned) may be a standard reenforcement user, be able to fight for ages, but he could probably be easily beaten by a number of people with lower numbers. 

With for instance, an ability like Gon's or Phinx's, where they pump alot of aura into one attack, they could defeat someone with a much larger reserve of aura if they land one good hit, where the enemy couldn't defend. 

This isn't to say the RG aren't powerful. They are, thats been established. But the only thing Knuckle was astonished was the sheer amount of aura this guy has in reserve, and the amount of time it will take for him to go bankrupt. This is probably a very handy asset for Yupi, who is likely reenforcement, and just acts as a shield, taking many hits and continuing to defend, it ensures he can keep that defense up without being whittled away. If a force exceeds his defense though, it won't matter much what his reserves are.

The numerical values, while a slight guideline, should in no way decide the battle strength between 2 people. It's nothing to use to say one person definitely could or could not defeat another, as people can use different abilities and benefits in different ways. Say, for instance, you have 2 people with the same 6 shot revolver, one has 12 bullets, one has 60. Does this mean the 12 shot guy has no chance? No, it may be settled in 1 shot, but if by the 12th he still hasn't hit, then yes... he's pretty screwed .
Anyway, Knuckles values were max nen person can use total, not in one attack or anything. Its basically just your gas tank.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey guys,

How is it going?

Still no news of the return


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 29, 2007)

its almost an insult to yupi that a wounded shoot and an only temporarily invisible knuckle are going to have to defeat him.... how can that even be possible lol, i mean hakoware is the shit but really now, this is yupi!!! 

plus morau vs pufu... i know pufu is a messed up queer but cmon now, he can handle morau


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2007)

pufu could indeed come out really deadly & surprise everyone I just dont think Morau is coming out of this one alive :S


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 29, 2007)

i know, but i dont see how knuckle and shoot will live either. of course gon and killua must, but everyone else logically should die.

also what happened to all those people who the ants lured for the "selection"? they were there in chapter 260 but then chap 261 gone lol wtf


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah I guess they'll probably all die or at least get seriously damaged, I mean shoot has already lost a leg. Knuckle might just make it. From the old guys I think netero will be in near death condition or probably not able to fight again if alive.

The people are probably still outside and being kept by nef's dolls


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 29, 2007)

i honestly think they all should die in this... i just can't see any logical reason for them to survive unless some strong reinforcements will come to the rescue. THEY ARE ALL TOTALLY OUTCLASSED!

sadly, no announcements yet. i'm getting impatient. :can


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2007)

To be fair the moment Morau said to shoot and knuckle once we finish this mission we will party all night on me, I knew that they will never live long enough to see that party 

No no news and no announcements  lets hope something will be said in the first issue of jump after new year.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 29, 2007)

my guess is the genei ryodan will rescue everybody or something crazy like that


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 29, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> *To be fair the moment Morau said to shoot and knuckle once we finish this mission we will party all night on me, I knew that they will never live long enough to see that party *
> 
> No no news and no announcements  lets hope something will be said in the first issue of jump after new year.



i felt that way too. it seems that his death is already planned. 

btw, am i the only one who's actually hoping for some reinforcements? i really felt like they need it, badly!



> my guess is the genei ryodan will rescue everybody or something crazy like that



 i forgot about them! maybe they'll help?

nah, i think not but there is a possibility.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah I think that they need some reinforcement too, it either that or the ants wont be gone for good :S which could mean that we have another arc with them, but to be fair togashi has kept everything open up until now.

For example Genie Roydan are still there, all the villans have stayed alive so it wont surprise me if the ants dont get defeated 

But I doubt Genie Roydan will appear though


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 29, 2007)

maybe killua's older brother will come at least... him with hisoka would be useful


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 29, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> maybe killua's older brother will come at least... him with hisoka would be useful



as much as i would love to see Hisoka in this arc, i don't see him coming. he's busy w/ his beloved Kuroro.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2007)

oooh I wouldnt mind some Hisoka action but yeah it is abit far fetched

I think Silva might appear near end, I think they might be keeping him as a plan B


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 29, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> oooh I wouldnt mind some Hisoka action but yeah it is abit far fetched
> 
> I think Silva might appear near end, I think they might be keeping him as a plan B



i doubt Silva's reappearance, but i'm hoping... even if he's there, he is still not enough.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah after all silva is going to be weaker than zeno probably but I doubt any reinforcement comes anyway.

Maybe Novu comes back but everyone says he is way too scared and has no use


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 29, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Yeah after all silva is going to be weaker than zeno probably but I doubt any reinforcement comes anyway.
> 
> Maybe Novu comes back but everyone says he is way too scared and has no use



Novu is a scaredy cat. seriously, i can't see any way for them to get through this but i'm sure Togashi can pull out a win/escape. i'm so damn curious. i need to see the ending of this arc.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 29, 2007)

@ Chatokun ..... 
welcome to the section ...... nice post. But it was already stated that Nen battles are not like pissing contests in other mangas. Users with lower Nen can produce haxed abilities depending on his intelligence. The only advantage such a high power level will give is give more aura for defence, making them less susceptible to attacks involving brute force. Togashi will bail our invaders out in some way that will make us go zOMFG !!!!!!

I dont think there will be anymore reinforcements. I dont want the Ryodan to come and help ..... it would ruin the whole arc IMO. the same with hisoka. They will have their time so i am willing to wait patiently till they make a comeback. 

I dont wanna see anyone die in this fight ....... there have been too many deaths going around in other mangas lately ..... but then again, i might change my opinion once HxH starts up once again .......

I so hope to god we get HxH back early next year. Naruto's Kishi's announcement in this chapter scares me (stating that this is the year of Sasuke)

Edit: the browser crashed just as i finished typing this response. Thank god for the restore session option. I was ready to kill someone


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2007)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @ Chatokun .....
> I so hope to god we get HxH back early next year. Naruto's Kishi's announcement in this chapter scares me (stating that this is the year of Sasuke)



Nooooooooooooooooo when did he announce that, I guess naruto is going to be shit


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 29, 2007)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo when did he announce that, I guess naruto is going to be shit



it's true, it was on his latest interview. unfortunately or fortunately, next year will be sooo good coz there is gonna be full of sasuke and naruto seriously has to wait. 

lol Feanor, nice name change btw. need to go now, gotta do something important.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 29, 2007)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> The only advantage such a high power level will give is give more aura for defence, making them less susceptible to attacks involving brute force.



true that it would give more aura for defense, it isn't limited to just attacks with brute force. It would help out with any attacks involving nen. for instance, gon needed alot of aura to stop razors ball in the dodgeball game in greed island. so it isn't limited to just physical attacks. 

more nen would also allow a defense to be penetrated more easily.




> I dont wanna see anyone die in this fight



Someone should die in this fight. At least one, if not two people or more should die.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 29, 2007)

lol thanks I have been dying to change my name to Shanks for a long time. Mattaru mistook me for CMgogo in another thread   
Now i miss Feanor   XD

Lets refrain from saying anything more about naruto in this thread. It was in bold letters in the first page of this weeks chapter.

The tale of uzumaki naruto has to apparently wait. But i guess we are used to waiting ..... thanks to Togashi.


----------



## Fran (Dec 29, 2007)

Tehehehe >
I'm guessing Morau, Shoot or Knuckle die. They've more or less climaxed. 
Togashi's going to kill someone off, that's definite. Just a matter of who...

Imagine if Killua dies 
The fanboys would have a field day.


----------



## Hisoka (Dec 29, 2007)

Dont forget the two old geezers, they have a good chance of dying as well, the only people that I cant see dying are killua and gon.


----------



## Fran (Dec 29, 2007)

Oooh yes of course. would be cool to see some old hunters from the HxH exam arc make an appearance - Menchi, the ninja etc.
Still though. Pokkuro and Kaito's death... absolutely _epic_.

Love Togashi to bits


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 29, 2007)

visiting for a few minutes. 



Mattaru said:


> Tehehehe >
> I'm guessing Morau, Shoot or Knuckle die. They've more or less climaxed.
> Togashi's going to kill someone off, that's definite. Just a matter of who...
> 
> ...



what the fuck is that shit?!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2007)

> Mattaru mistook me for CMgogo in another thread



How did he do that?

Its nice to know someone recognises me tho, mattaru



> what the fuck is that shit?!



Actually that would be a shock and a half.


----------



## Fran (Dec 29, 2007)

<3 Master Bait.
Somehow, I've grouped all HxH Fans as CMgogo. :S It's odd. Maybe because I liked the abbreviation of your name. Random, I know!

LOL JOINAGE

In that thread 

Who out of the ants will survive this arc?


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 29, 2007)

in no way, shape, or form Killua will die. remember that.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 29, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> in no way, shape, or form Killua will die. remember that.


Sasuke will kill him


----------



## Fran (Dec 29, 2007)

Hahaha Klown  Anti-Sasuke FC Gif?
Anyhoos, my bad.
Here, have Killua's most awesome WTF moment from episode59, where Gon nearly blows Hisoka's cover.


----------



## Slips (Dec 29, 2007)

Quality think i'll revist that episode only seen it 32 times


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 29, 2007)

Gon should start wearing a bandanna again, he looked badass whill he had it on. 



I want Leorio back.


----------



## Fran (Dec 29, 2007)

When did Gon ever wear a bandana?
o_O

Oh...
And here is a QUALITY moment. My favourite stance in HxH apart from Nobunaga when he is about to draw his sword.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is when he had the bandana. It was after he got his forehead split by Reiza.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 29, 2007)

gon looked pretty cool when he wore that bandana. 

but his best get-up was near the beginning of the ant arc where they got a change of clothing to go into the place with kaito and the gang

kastro's stance is pretty cool, but hisoka's pose before he attacked gon in their fight in the battle tower place still the best for me... episode 42 i think it was

episode 59, best bit when machi finds out that hisoka's her partner lol he raises his hand in chibi style


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 29, 2007)

do a lot of you people believe that if gon defeats pitou, somehow then kaito will return to normal?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry couldn't help myself:

Killua:


Hisoka:


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 29, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> do a lot of you people believe that if gon defeats pitou, somehow then kaito will return to normal?


No, if anything Pitou's medical shit stops working and he dies again lol.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 29, 2007)

wow ... so much activity going on in the thread XD ......

@ Mattaru .......

*Spoiler*: __ 





i should have done this earlier for forgetting ppl's names . 




@CMgogo ..... lovely GIfs once again ..... you probably will ending up cutting all of those episodes into 30 sec pieces and spread it all over the internet like a virus 

@Abnormally Normal.
I dont think Kaito is gonna come back to life. Gon probably cant stand the idea of Kaito being used as a doll/puppet to teach other ants the basics of fighting. He wants to kill pitou so that he can put Kaito's body to rest.

Nice pics people ..... bandana Gon == Bandana Zoro == freaking badasssssssss!!!!


----------



## Nakor (Dec 30, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> do a lot of you people believe that if gon defeats pitou, somehow then kaito will return to normal?



no. kaito will probably die for good then.

plus. gon will not defeat pitou alone. it's quite impossible


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 30, 2007)

but we cant have kaito die. he's too plot important! he was gin's STUDENT!!! and we dont even know all of his hatsu yet. somehow he will live and become the old kaito i just know it


----------



## Master Bait (Dec 30, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> do a lot of you people believe that if gon defeats pitou, somehow then kaito will return to normal?



no, i definitely don't think that kaito --- eventhough how good of a character he is --- has a chance of survival after pitou's defeat. he is no more than a living puppet right now and w/o pitou's nen, he is more than a "dead" corpse.  (yes i have created a paradox. )

@CMgogo 
am i the only one who's unable to see it?


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 30, 2007)

i think kaito would return back but will still look like frankenstien. but pitou skill hasn't been explained well yet. i hope pitou's healing skill would bring back the dead the king would have his head if komugi isn't restored properly.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 30, 2007)

yeah what if komugi is just like how zombie kaito is? i doubt the king will be ok with it, he'll destroy pitou even b4 gon does


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2007)

Master Bait said:


> @CMgogo
> am i the only one who's unable to see it?



Well thats not good, I even had your second fav pose


----------



## Fran (Dec 30, 2007)

Hehe, AWESOME GIF's, love the Kastro one...His tiger bite is cool.
@Normal: Hope as we might, there's no chance that Kaito's coming back 
Unless they get a hold of Archangel's breath again! Though that doesn't bring back the dead...
Greed Island Round 2!

Gixa: Yup, LOVE THAT moment. Hisoka goes "Haii!" and Machi's like "Ohshit "


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't think Kaito can be brought back, its such a shame aswell.

Where do you guys think the manga will go when this arc is over? I think we might just finally see Gon's dad.


----------



## Fran (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm hoping for an epic clash. It probably _won't_ be the Genei Ryodan as the protagonists of the next arc. Maybe a bigger opponent will come out.
And then maybe, the chimera ant arc will get animated ^__________^ that I can't wait for!

edit:

woot! I found a moment of *Killua perveyness*. No it's not the scene in York Shin where he's watching porn.


----------



## Fran (Dec 30, 2007)

Forgive me for the DP but...

On the topic of the anime:
I felt they really rushed over Greed Island. They skipped quite a lot of it out.
It would have been awesome if they animated the part in Love Love, The City of Romance. Gon picking up cheap dates would have been so funny  ... They wrapped the whole arc up in so few episodes...
Reading over the manga [I watched the anime first] It's kinda disappointing!


----------



## Ryu19 (Dec 30, 2007)

I bought the first 4 volumes of HxH and it was okay. Of course once I heard that the author takes frequent breaks and seeing the art quality of the latest chapters, I was turned off from it. Should I still check it out even with these flaws?


----------



## Felix (Dec 30, 2007)

I started reading Hunter x Hunter and...
What the fuck is happening to the Art Quality? Seriously, I'm on the start of the arc after Greed Island and the Art seems to be a bunch of smudges drawn by a Down Syndrome child (I think they may even draw better than this).

Was the Mangaka with a serious illness during these chapters or he just gives a damn to the world and decided to not have any work and call this "His style of art?"

P.S I'm really liking the story.


----------



## Fran (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmmm. Are you reading the tonkabon chapters that come in the big volumes? Those are much better quality. The ones straight off from shounen jump etc. are really poorly drawn; Togashi neatens everything up when he publishes the volumes.
Wild Lion's Mane has the tonkabon volumes up there 



> I  bought the first 4 volumes of HxH and it was okay. Of course once I heard that the author takes frequent breaks and seeing the art quality of the latest chapters, I was turned off from it. Should I still check it out even with these flaws?



DEFINETELY. If you've only read the first 4 volumes, you've still got a lot of material - A LOT OF MATERIAL you need to catch up on. The story gets so much more intricate and oh so brilliant later...The introduction of nen...Hisoka Perveyness...Everything


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 30, 2007)

Ryu19 said:


> I bought the first 4 volumes of HxH and it was okay. Of course once I heard that the author takes frequent breaks and seeing the art quality of the latest chapters, I was turned off from it. Should I still check it out even with these flaws?


Yeah it's a good if you can stand the art.


----------



## Felix (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm reading from One Manga.
I seriously don't know if it's his "style" but seriously, at the NGL arc and at the end of the Greed Island arc the drawings are pure... crap. Can't describe them other way


----------



## Felix (Dec 30, 2007)

I remember that. Greed Island, I laughed my ass off.
I was planning on watching the anime after catching up.
Question: Where is the Anime/OVA's currently in the HxH storyline?

P.S Isnt Knuckle a little too similar to Josuke from JBA?


----------



## Fran (Dec 30, 2007)

The anime's OVA has finished at the end of Greed Island.
Wikipedia says that a fourth OVA was in production but it was halted [probably because Togashi took a break]. That should mark the start of the chimera ant arc.

Anyone miss Leorio's comic relief by the way?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 30, 2007)

i wasnt too bothered by the "poor" art in the early chimera ant arc. if anything i liked how unusual and bizarre it was


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 30, 2007)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> if anything i liked how unusual and bizarre it was


unusual and bizarre as in total shit?


----------



## Fran (Dec 31, 2007)

Well the artwork isn't as bad as D-Gray Mans...At least you're able to make out what on Earth is going in HxH ^^


Oh...``
I hate to keep posting scans like this...
But here's another pervey moment I just found!
*President Netero*


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 31, 2007)

well lol it wasnt total shit to me, i like "abstract" art i wish more mangas used it. i am used to seeing wildly divergant art styles from american comics


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Dec 31, 2007)

wow ... keep them coming mattaru <333333
I almost forgive you for forgetting a fellow HxH fan 

and Togashi's artwork is not crappy . His story more than makes up for it. I am not being a fanboy but yeah ... Togashi is lazy so, i guess we cant help it. 

Chimera Ant arc would pwn when animated .....


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 31, 2007)

hey people, just passing by to say that i'm quite sad with HxH being on hiatus again, since it's one of my favorite mangas, and togashi is a genius, although a really lazy one...


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Dec 31, 2007)

agree with above poster, HxH is the series that made me like shonen again.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 31, 2007)

togashi that lazy dog, i wish he would just bring up the next few chaps already T.T - hxh is definitely one of my fave anime/manga

that 4th ova probs wont be coming out until ant arc is finished if ever...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2007)

The art in Chimera arc gets much better after the first few chapters so hang in there. And obviously can't wait to see it animated. As an anime HxH is easily the best shonen for me, fast paced, flawless animation and great gif making possibilities


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 31, 2007)

Togashi is too busy playing videogames and humping his wife to write new chapters.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2007)

Darker Hershey Lite said:


> Togashi is too busy playing videogames and humping his wife to write new chapters.



I'd laugh but its actually true


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Dec 31, 2007)

i'd rather an author only write when they truly are inspired like togashi does, than half-ass it to meet deadlines (like kubo does ;-D)


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Dec 31, 2007)

the US just hit the Ant Arc in the latest Vol(18)

they will catch up quick unless he gets back to work


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy new year people .... may Toagshi resolve to stop slacking off this year 

Well, I am entitled to dream ...


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 1, 2008)

since it's already new year, i hope Togashi will now continue w/ his unfinished business...


----------



## Fran (Jan 1, 2008)

Ahhh. Why does he have to be so unpredictable...
I don't mind the wait if he could give us a date!
It's like the first official hunter exam. The mental psychological strain of having to run without knowing how long or where to


----------



## DethStryque (Jan 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Well the artwork isn't as bad as D-Gray Mans...At least you're able to make out what on Earth is going in HxH ^^
> 
> 
> Oh...``
> ...



hahahah that was so true ^^ D.Gray artwork is confuseing as hell on some chapters


----------



## Fran (Jan 1, 2008)

Contemplating future scenarios:
*Kuroro vs Hisoka*

This fight will take place soon. Kuroro has got leads and possibly captured a Jyonen user already.

Imagine if in the next arc, the first scene is a mutilated body of Hisoka, as an aftermath of fighting Kuroro  Epic win! As much as Hisoka rocks.

I can't imagine either losing. I can't imagine Hisoka dying yet. His fruits haven't ripened


----------



## DethStryque (Jan 1, 2008)

Hisoka wont lose ^^ impossible...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2008)

He ain't dying, not before getting some ripened fruit first

Tho Togashi is a wierd one, I wouldn't be shocked if he killed off Gon


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 1, 2008)

Nah, Togashi is reckless but we wont be having the protagansit dying anytime soon. Killua might die though .....  

dont put such scary thoughts into my head  

Neither Hisoka, Kuroro or Killua are gonna die  ......

Edit: yeah .... both hisoka and kuroro will become gay buddies after the fight


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 1, 2008)

if togashi ever made a death scene for hisoka he'd make us laugh to death first before we even saw hisoka in his final panel taking his last breaths lol


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 1, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Nah, Togashi is reckless but we wont be having the protagansit dying anytime soon. *Killua might die though .....  *
> 
> dont put such scary thoughts into my head
> 
> ...



sir, if you're actually praying for that to happen, i will definitely hunt you down even into the depths of this earth! 

though Togashi is really unpredictable. that might happen (damn! don't put nasty things into my head bastard! )... 

and damn! this wait is too fucking annoying. i'm really hoping to see some Pitou vs Gon (w/ some help from Killua) action though their chance of victory is almost 0, but that would be a good fight. plus, i want to see the most awaited Hisoka vs Kuroro which will probably (and i hope so) commence after this GodTogashi forsaken arc!!!

edit: @CMgogo
I CAN FINALLY SEE YOUR FUCKING GIFS!!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 1, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> sir, if you're actually praying for that to happen, i will definitely hunt you down even into the depths of this earth!
> 
> though Togashi is really unpredictable. that might happen (damn! don't put nasty things into my head bastard! )...
> 
> ...



I am as much a killua fanboy as your are ....


----------



## Fran (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm such a Killua fanboy, I tazor myself for shocking sexual thrills.


If Hisoka dies, will my fanclub be endorsing necrophialism?


----------



## Slips (Jan 1, 2008)

Killua dieing Hah

I wouldnt worry much Togashi likes to keep his main cast around.

If anyone pulls the Yusuke dies in the first ep there will be trouble


----------



## Fran (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey!
I got an awesome colour scan of Killua.
The manga looks brilliant in colour. 





^_____^ Palm is awesome.

And finally...Zeeto's...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 2, 2008)

if hisoka ever defeated kuroro that would be enormous PIS.... seriously now what has hisoka demonstrated as powers? vs kuroro's? no comparison at all kuroro would rape his ass easily. but i guess for the sake of hiskoa being an enigma and final villian he'll survive somehow


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

so guys any news on when the hiatus isover ?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope, no news as of yet.


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

damn him, damn him to hell


----------



## Slips (Jan 2, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> if hisoka ever defeated kuroro that would be enormous PIS.... seriously now what has hisoka demonstrated as powers? vs kuroro's? no comparison at all kuroro would rape his ass easily. but i guess for the sake of hiskoa being an enigma and final villian he'll survive somehow



I doubt PIS will come into it much for one neither of them have been serious.

The strongest Hisoka has faced thus far is Kastro and he was toying with him. Theres a lot more to Bungee gum than we know at the moment imo


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys Happy New Year and all,

Yeah I would totally agree with Slips, hisoka must have more than what we have seen up his sleeve and as he always says he controls the result of the fight XD


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

People think hisoka is weak because of his special ability being bungee gum and that texture thing. look at it this way, the dudes ability is really really tricky and powerful, even if it doesn't look like much, it gives him a hell of a lot of possibilities in a fight. Hisoka is one of the strongest most definitely, and i also think he's stronger than Danchou or at an equal.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 2, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> People think hisoka is weak because of his special ability being bungee gum and that texture thing. look at it this way, the dudes ability is really really tricky and powerful, even if it doesn't look like much, it gives him a hell of a lot of possibilities in a fight. Hisoka is one of the strongest most definitely, and i also think he's stronger than Danchou or at an equal.



Quoted for the truth XDXD


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

his texture thing can copy over 1000 diffrent textures... imagine the things he can do with that :S


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 2, 2008)

exactly dont forget his speciality in tricking people, he has planned his fight thousand times by now


----------



## Slips (Jan 2, 2008)

Hisoka aint weak. He practically scream baddass in your face I mean com on take a look


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 2, 2008)

^^exactly I love your avatar by the way Slips why dont you join our Hisoka Porn FC? XD

*The Hear After*


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

^
because it's creepy


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL it has to be its Hisoka


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

D: THINK OF THE CHILDREN


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh well I suppose :S


----------



## Fran (Jan 2, 2008)

Hisoka thinks of the children all the time 

Especially when he's staring at their butt. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Qd23zIxPnvY[/YOUTUBE]

 Is it legal to add your names to the fanclub...Whether you want it or not? XD


----------



## Slips (Jan 2, 2008)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> ^^exactly I love your avatar by the way Slips why dont you join our Hisoka Porn FC? XD
> 
> 238



Cheers 

You can use it if you wish I resized it as your not a senior member yet 



I'll be useing another


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 2, 2008)

oh WoooW Thanks XD 
+reps



> Is it legal to add your names to the fanclub...Whether you want it or not? XD



What exactly do u mean? as in joining yourself to a FC without permission?


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

Hisoka is totally creepy but awesome


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2008)

Not that creepy video again


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

i like small boy butts // Hisoka


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL I never got that bit it was the most wtf moments of HxH


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

when he got a boner thinking of fighting danchou or something


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 2, 2008)

oh Yeah that was funny too, he just gets abit over excited thats all nothing creepy at all XD


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

hisoka is so creepy he makes creepy awesome


----------



## Slips (Jan 2, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> when he got a boner thinking of fighting danchou or something



Disturbing HxH has many of those moments


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

true dat.  .


----------



## Fran (Jan 2, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> when he got a boner thinking of fighting danchou or something



Ahhh you mean the scene preceding the infamous pelvic thrust!







He got a boner during Gon's fight as well. It was like "Mmmm unripe fruit!"



> What exactly do u mean? as in joining yourself to a FC without permission?



As in...Sticking Freija's name in my fanclub member list.... Without his consent  naughty.


----------



## DethStryque (Jan 2, 2008)

it was real creepy and awesome when hisoke and gon were fighting in the celestial doom with that one part where hisoka had gon captured with his technique and gon suddenly rushed him and started to attack and hisoka was saying endure endure lol i wonder who his voice actor is.....and how they came about makeing his voice sound like that lol....


----------



## Slips (Jan 2, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> it was real creepy and awesome when hisoke and gon were fighting in the celestial doom with that one part where hisoka had gon captured with his technique and gon suddenly rushed him and started to attack and hisoka was saying endure endure lol i wonder who his voice actor is.....and how they came about makeing his voice sound like that lol....



You dont know his VA :amazed

make sure you dont forget it 

Hiroki Takahashi




and in here he is in Hisoka gear


----------



## Freija (Jan 2, 2008)

oh my, using freija's name freely  you better bold it


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 3, 2008)

lol ....... Hisoka aint dying so easily. He is someone who can step it up a notch whenever he wants. He was supremely confident about his abilities while gearing upto fight against Kuroro. There is no way he is gonna be beaten .... 

Hisoka is very intelligent too .... since he has targetted Kuroro, he is the one who knows the most about Kuroro's fighting techinques ... 
And who said Hiskoa is weak  ??


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 3, 2008)

deceitful texture has a lot of possibilities but they seem mostly non-combat related.... bungee gum is his only combat ability, and it seems relatively weak, at least compared to people such as kuroro, netero, et al.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 3, 2008)

I disagree with your claims. It was said that though Reinforcement is the most stable for fighting and gives the user a lot of power, other groups give the user options to create great strategies which center around owning the opponent comprehensively. 

Kurapica's master tells that no matter what his Nen group, if one can use his strengths to the max, he will be able to pull of incredible power. I am sure Hisoka has perfected his fighting technique. So strength will do nothing against him ....


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 3, 2008)

i love how this thread has gone to Hisoka discussion. 

Keep that up~


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 3, 2008)

every discussion in HxH has to go back to discussing Hisoka 


Edit : I just finished submitting a huge ass report ... I had a lot of free time yesterday night so i tried duplicating some of the first drawings in HxH ...... here is the result 



comments ......


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 3, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> every discussion in HxH has to go back to discussing Hisoka
> 
> 
> Edit : I just finished submitting a huge ass report ... I had a lot of free time yesterday night so i tried duplicating some of the first drawings in HxH ...... here is the result
> ...



but of course. Hisoka is one of the weirdest anime characters in anime history (in all honesty, i have difficulties understanding his character :S yet he's easily one of my favorites).

i think your drawing is ok. Killua's hair seems to improve and i personally like your Hisoka. just continue practicing and you will improve.


----------



## Fran (Jan 3, 2008)

That Hisoka is a very good portrayal of how he looked when he first appeared.
Before he started getting a bit fruitalicious.


Nen group is not that important in a battle where both sides have maximised their potential. Take a random fight for example, Nobunaga [reinforcement] vs Morau [transformation].
It will be a pretty even battle either way.

Oh yes:



x = dead
 = Traitor
? = Still alive somewhere?

Is this right? Inside the palace there's only a few ants. Like...hardly any soldier ants!

And I labelled Beehorn Sama


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 3, 2008)

you guys are a very difficult bunch to please ...... I wanna see your drawings master bait


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 3, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> you guys are a very difficult bunch to please ...... I wanna see your drawings master bait



sorry no scanner. 

honestly, i don't know how to draw or at least i'm not too good...  but i can comment.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 3, 2008)

I think i can appreciate to some extent what Doujinshi artists go through ....... 
If I'm feeling so bad when all i did was to copy the drawing, i can imagine what would go on when arbitrary people come and say you suck .......    

I am off before i get any more psychotic .... it takes some time for a person to switch back to the lazy mode. It is just unfair  

and yeah HISOKA RULES ..... ref. to the one i drew since every discussion should come back to Hisoka


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 3, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I think i can appreciate to some extent what Doujinshi artists go through .......
> If I'm feeling so bad when all i did was to copy the drawing, i can imagine what would go on when arbitrary people come and say you suck .......
> 
> I am off before i get any more psychotic .... it takes some time for a person to switch back to the lazy mode. It is just unfair
> ...



who said you sucked? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*HISOKA!HISOKA!HISOKA!HISOKA!HISOKA!HISOKA!HISOKA BIATCHES!!!*


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol, I like Togashi's scary faces.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jan 3, 2008)

Shanks, your Hisoka is pretty good. Gon is alright too, but too angular. It seems you're better at profiles than frontals.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2008)

@Feanor/Shanks: Your Hisoka one is pretty damn good, as good as Togashi's I'd say, you should ink them.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 3, 2008)

People are discussing Hisoka and no one has posted a picture of Hisoka being "excited" yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2008)

The orgasm video was posted already, thats enough Hisoka porn for us


----------



## Hakke360 (Jan 3, 2008)

Too funny the discussion in this thread while we wait for new chapter


----------



## Fran (Jan 3, 2008)

Darker Hershey Lite said:


> People are discussing Hisoka and no one has posted a picture of Hisoka being "excited" yet.




Hisoka's excitement has been posted many a times  in fact, if you look at the fan club in my signature, you'll find the collection!





I wonder if there's any Hisoka x Machi Fanart? Hint Hint 






edit: Bisuke hotness! <3


Anyone else find it really misleading that the anime producers gave her a man's voice? Initially, I thought she was actually a guy pretending to be a little girl because...:S Well there doesn't have to be a logical reason.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 4, 2008)

all i can say is Togashi is really good in confusing us fans about the gender of his characters. :S


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 4, 2008)

I am back after a good nights sleep ....back to my cheerful self now   thanks for all the comments  

@Master Bait .... i didnt imply that you said that my drawings suck .... i was referring only to Doujin works. It was like, I was dissatisfied by the response ... since i am a beginner and all.

I should maybe try to capture hisoka's bishiness the next time <3 

but i need to work drawing the eyes .... kurapcia was a huge letdown personallly


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm still sad that HxH is on hiatus


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2008)

Bisuke should be a poster girl for steroids.


----------



## Fran (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL CMgogo ^_____^

Can you imagine Bisuke's true form reading Hisoka Porn?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 4, 2008)

We need to see Biskue once again dammit .....  

We need HxH back  ...... people are going crazy fapping to hisoka and Biskue .... not that anyone can fault them


----------



## Fran (Jan 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> We need to see Biskue once again dammit .....
> 
> We need HxH back  ...... people are going crazy fapping to hisoka and Biskue .... not that anyone can fault them



It has only been two weeks too.
Imagine the state of this thread if Togashi takes a 2year break 
It'd probably turn into a Tompa in a Leopard Skin Thong Shrine.

Hey you know what? Overall, since Togashi came back from his break, I quite enjoyed the manga quality, artwork, and the new narrative style storyline.
I also liked thedevelopment on Shoot and Netero.

Shoot especially. Like, he just wrapped his coat around his head just because he got caught up in the moment.
How did he injure his leg in the first place?_?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 4, 2008)

he probably is a masochist who keeps getting better as he keeps loosing his bodyparts ??

Maybe it was a tactical sacrifice ..... 

Togashi FTW ..... but his laziness is equal to GRR Martin(Song of Ice and Fire series in fantasy Fiction) ....


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2008)

I know the last 10 manga's were absolutely awesome, even I was surprised at how good some of the art was. Yupi standing on the stairs while the dragons fell down on the palace is easily one of my most favourite panels in the series



> It'd probably turn into a Tompa in a Leopard Skin Thong Shrine.



Damn you, now I won't be able to imagine anythingelse all day


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 4, 2008)

I've read the first 20 chapters and it's quality is rather good, I mean the story and stuff. But the art is kinda crappy and it lacks some ... action? I'm not sure how to describe it but it doesn't have big BOOM BOOM and stuff.

So... could you tell me what you guys like about it the most?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 4, 2008)

only one word ...... HISOKAAAAAAAAAAAAA  

I am not flamebaititng but this is the best shounen out there ...... the fights are so well done that you will have to read them three to four times to actually understand the whole thing ...... 

Continue with the series untill he introduces the Nen System .... it is damn complicated but the whole "power-up" thing is done so logically that you just start thinking how the hell can someone come up with something so awesome.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 4, 2008)

How many chapters do I have to read till I reach that point?


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 4, 2008)

Yamato-takeru said:


> I've read the first 20 chapters and it's quality is rather good, I mean the story and stuff. But the art is kinda crappy and it lacks some ... action? I'm not sure how to describe it but it doesn't have big BOOM BOOM and stuff.
> 
> So... could you tell me what you guys like about it the most?



i don't really know since i'm not really onto action but i love the characters and the nen system. i also like how the story is going. different preference i guess but at just read it. it's not really that bad. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and because of this awesome bitch----------- *HISOKA!*




if you have already read 20 chapters then you still have 250 chapters to go.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 4, 2008)

lol ,the Nen system is introduced in .... chapter 45 when they get to the Celestial tower ....... 

Dont worry, you will get to explosive fights soon enough ..... and check out the anime too. It is done  very well. Gon's VA = Naruto's VA ; Hisoka's VA = Harima Kenji(school rumble) VA 

Edit: Hisoka is the epitome of creepiness. Orochimaru fails miserably before the god of perviness


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Edit: Hisoka is the epitome of creepiness. Orochimaru fails miserably before the god of perviness



how dare you compare Hisoka to Orochimaru.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 4, 2008)

The funny thing here is that if it was Oro in HxH and Hisoka in Naruto you would say the exact opposite


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 4, 2008)

Dude, We are not disparaging Naruto here ... we are just giving him/her incentive to read further. We use naruto as a benchmark since most people come here *after* reading naruto .... 

dont make an issue about it ........ 

and yeah! you are probably right .... it is not the character but how the Mangaka handles it Togashi > Kishi


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> and yeah! you are probably right .... it is not the character but how the Mangaka handles it Togashi > Kishi


Not counting Oro's
*Spoiler*: __ 



way to quick death


i don't see how he could've been handled better


----------



## Slips (Jan 4, 2008)

The anime team just casted the perfect person for Hisoka.

Hiroki was born to play him. the guy is the double of him you could even say Hisoka's look is based off Hiroki himself


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2008)

Our beloved Oro was ruined in part 2, it felt like he lost his mojo. Shame on you Kishi

And please not another HxH vs Naruto.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 4, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Our beloved Oro was ruined in part 2, it felt like he lost his mojo. Shame on you Kishi
> 
> And please not another HxH vs Naruto.


Im just gonna say that i disagree and stop there 

This dude is easily on the same level of badass'ness as Hisoka in my book.


----------



## Slips (Jan 4, 2008)

Oro was one of the few reasons I enjoyed Naruto   Then it turned into the manga Sasuke and all the good characters were forgotten about


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Im just gonna say that i disagree and stop there
> 
> This dude is easily on the same level of badass'ness as Hisoka in my book.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I love Oro too but he got owned by Naruto and then Sasuke, the man who killed the Hokage got beaten by a bunch of Genins


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 4, 2008)

well, my bad for bringing oro up for comparison .... 

but HxH has to be read .... and thats unanimous .......


----------



## Slips (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyway Oro beside



If you look at the picture closely it shows I'm currently splitting a big file ready to upload 

So who hasnt seen the HxH musicals yet feat all the voice actors 

Junko as Gon


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 4, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I love Oro too but he got owned by Naruto and then Sasuke, the man who killed the Hokage got beaten by a bunch of Genins


Well, him playing around with KN4 with a sick and weak body is not what i would called getting owned, the Sasuke thing on the other hand is like...meh...


'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> but HxH has to be read


No arguing there


----------



## Fran (Jan 4, 2008)

Kekeke.
Well, Orochimaru and Hisoka do have a lot in common.
They've both got this paedophilic enigmatic personality for one. I kinda like both as my favourite character's both of series.




And hey, if you're not enjoying HxH during the hunter exam arc, which is so awesome it made me cream [twice] then don't read further. if you want big bangs and the whole ground exploding everytime gon pokes the floor then watch Godzilla.
well, okay, the ground does start exploding later, but ubogin's strength actually justifies it, for once in shounen history.

Oh yes. Who wants to start a Tompa fan club !


----------



## Slips (Jan 4, 2008)

Tompa FC intreasting choice

Is there even a HxH FC ??


----------



## Fran (Jan 4, 2008)

Slips said:


> Tompa FC intreasting choice
> 
> Is there even a HxH FC ??



If there is I want to join!
I think my Hisoka Porn Fan club is like, metonymous for a Hunter x Hunter FC?
 
Most of the hunter fans are on there.

Weeeeeeeeeeeee ^___________^



Oh. And 20 chapters in, you don't even get a glimpse of Hisoka's John Thomas It's worth the wait. The speech bubble moves according to his...

edit: CMgogo...Any chance of some Feitan GIFs? Pweease ?
Like...When he decapitates the guards!


----------



## Slips (Jan 4, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> KYAAH!
> You've got all the HXH Volumes!
> Awesome ! Just missing 23 and 24. Time to get some HQ HxH Loving in!



Yeah Ive probely got them somewhere but I get lazy with uploads. I normally get a PM every now and them asking me to get a move on


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 5, 2008)

about half a year ago, on another forum, i was suggesting to severel posters they should read HXH, and one persons reaction was "why bother? togashis a lazy bastard whos never gonna finish the series, so reading it is pointless."
the poster then went on to tell me how long he had been reading the series, and waiting during hiatuses, and then got sick of it and quit.  i dont feel that way about it, but has any of you here felt that way?


----------



## Slips (Jan 5, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> about half a year ago, on another forum, i was suggesting to severel posters they should read HXH, and one persons reaction was "why bother? togashis a lazy bastard whos never gonna finish the series, so reading it is pointless."
> the poster then went on to tell me how long he had been reading the series, and waiting during hiatuses, and then got sick of it and quit.  i dont feel that way about it, but has any of you here felt that way?



Not at all I agree it can be frustrating but its not as if its the only manga or anime I follow.

It happens to be my favorite but Togashi always returns in the end to continue so I'll just keep waiting for that day

I look at the positives at least HxH is going to last for ages


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 5, 2008)

well, i know im not giving up. besides, my kuroro plushie arrived in the mail today.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 5, 2008)

I've never felt like givin up on hxh, but I can understand why others have.

The HxH fanclub is here, btw.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2008)

> CMgogo...Any chance of some Feitan GIFs? Pweease ?
> Like...When he decapitates the guards!



Give me a couple of days and I'll have them for you, got stupid exams, I shouldn't even be on here right now

As for giving up, never


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 5, 2008)

i wouldnt give up on HxH .... i agree that we always have other manga to fall back to. 

But it is always extra special while reading HxH  ... and the breaks seem to improve Togashi's story telling and artwork


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 5, 2008)

if hisoka=orochimaru then kuroro lucifer=pain and jairo=kabuto


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 5, 2008)

hey guys,

No I would never give up on HxH never 
Thanks kurapica for the link I am defenetly joining 
And thanks Slips for the links XD

PS: Just found out my internet is not gonna get sorted


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 5, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Kekeke.
> Well, Orochimaru and Hisoka do have a lot in common.
> They've both got this paedophilic enigmatic personality for one. I kinda like both as my favourite character's both of series.
> 
> ...



Nah, well. It is interesting, because in every chapter but I just expected something different. Well, I'm about chapter 40 now and let's see how Nen works.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 5, 2008)

Keep up the reading, trust me the story will get better the further you go


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 5, 2008)

The celestial tower arc will blow your mind ... believe me .......

You will be screaming to join the Hisoka porn FC regardless of your gender once you witness Hisoka Vs Castro 

And wait till the Akatsuki of the HxH are introduced ......

Edit: And dont forget to check the anime too ... the music score is top notch and the Voice actors are pwnsome indeed


----------



## Fran (Jan 5, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES FEANOR!
^^ Kastro vs Hisoka, even though they don't elaborate much upon it, was easily one of my favourite fights.
Although Kastro's technique was ultimately inferior to Hisoka's, it just looked tooooo cool. I think Kastro could have owned Gon and maybe Killua when they were in the Celestial Tower stage of development. (>^^<) Awesome character, but Hisoka was just tooooo awesome - he was chewing his own arm! And then he molested Machi 

Sorry to hear about your internet HxH85


----------



## Slips (Jan 5, 2008)

Kastro vs Hisoka was great but in that particular arc I just love Killua's pawning of everyone he face's


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2008)

call me insane but I wasn't into the Celestial Tower arc that much, at least not till Hisoka started fighting.  What got me was the York Shin Arc.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2008)

Loved all the arcs, I loved Celestail Tower, Gon and Killua pwning noobs was a joy to read. And check out the anime, its fast paced, fantastic animation and the ed's are like, you can watch it on Veoh easily.

Btw guys I was reading YuYu hakusho and HxH is much better imo.


----------



## Slips (Jan 5, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> call me insane but I wasn't into the Celestial Tower arc that much, at least not till Hisoka started fighting.  What got me was the York Shin Arc.



York shin got the majority it is so much darker than the rest of the manga.

Focusing on Kurapica threw me off but also freshened things up a bit. The GR have to be the best written group of villains within manga


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2008)

Slips said:


> York shin got the majority it is so much darker than the rest of the manga.
> 
> Focusing on Kurapica threw me off but also freshened things up a bit. The GR have to be the best written group of villains within manga



Togashi is a strange one tho, his villains tend to be too strong and are never defeated. Kurapica just was able to take out one, and lets not forget the Mafia's guards were completely destroyed. Can't believe I love a manga where the main character will never defeat the main villain:amazed


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 5, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Btw guys I was reading YuYu hakusho and HxH is much better imo.


Agree, while it wasn't bad i kinda stopped reading it after the tournament and haven't felt like picking it up again.


----------



## Slips (Jan 5, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Togashi is a strange one tho, his villains tend to be too strong and are never defeated. Kurapica just was able to take out one, and lets not forget the Mafia's guards were completely destroyed. Can't believe I love a manga where the main character will never defeat the main villain:amazed



Depends on who the main villian is 

At the moment its pointing towards Hisoka but hes pulling the old anti hero routine at the moment

While its likely that Gon and Hisoka will clash nearing the end I'm doubting neither will die they will probely just have a scrap and part with some sort of respect for each other. Well thats my warped opinion on the ending though 

-----------

I'm bored at the moment and just creating HxH 3 minute avatars from random stocks on the net 

Thats where me new avvy has just appeared from. So if you find any decent stocks post it so I can have a play with it


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 5, 2008)

I watched the HxH anime first and what immediately made me love the series was the dynamic between Killua and Gon ... the part where Zushi tells Killua how he should just find who he really is and what he really wants to do is awesome.

The background score is just win .... this is one anime i might like better than the manga 
Yokshin Auction arc is so dark and different from other normal shounen anime. It was so refreshing to see. Kurapica's hatsu was complete win too XD


----------



## Fran (Jan 5, 2008)

I have to disagree with you CMgogo  HxH doesn't really follow the 'invincible enemy' shounen cliché where the enemy is kept alive and saved by deuxexmachina for a final showdown. Lots of smaller minions falling down sideways. And besides, they've only had one confrontation which they've won.
Kurapika technically took out two Genei Ryodan [Pakunoda] AND disabled their leader. And made Hisoka show his true colours 

It's so hard to decide a favourite arc. Despite all the criticism, I'm really enjoying the action from the Chimera Ant arc. Kaito's Hatsu is simply orgasmic, and the bit where they fought the frog and his minions... <3

Like Feanor, I also read the anime first. It doesn't suffer from the manga's poor art quality. It's beautiful, the noise nen makes is FOOOOOOOOOKING cool, the voice actors rock in every respect. 
The animated fights were good too. And the music...Ahhh. The most commemorative part of HxH was the music. 'Ohayou' and the different piano adaptations used. And "Gon's theme" whatever that is, whenever he turns around and mentions he's going to chase Gin. They never played that later on though...


----------



## Fran (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh. And don't you love it when bad guys help the good guys?
Like when Hisoka joins Gon and Killua. I was like "WOAAAAAAAH!" fap fap fap.

And the focus away from the main group. Like Ubogin's fights against the Injyuu were so refeshing. Zeno's fight with Kuroro... I just love this anime and manga to bits. 

Another point on the anime is the flawless fillers. Like all the extra stuff slotted in the hunter exam arc. I made a point earlier about GI missing out on a lot of manga material, but the anime is top-notch stuff. Goodnight :S


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 5, 2008)

celestial tower arc was interesting but a little bit too video game ish


----------



## Nakor (Jan 5, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> celestial tower arc was interesting but a little bit too video game ish



haha. it was. but i liked it more because of that. i thought it was funny.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 6, 2008)

Someone stop Mattaru from gettng too excited 

The best thing about HxH is its unpredictable arcs. I loved how none of the arcs were Clichéd storylines. 
I think i enjoyed the Greed Island arc best. Specially when Gon and Killua team up with Hisoka and Hisoka was like "i am so excited now that i will kill all of you .... "

Even though Chimera ant arc is compared to DBZ's Cell, i think that the last 10 chapters have been insanely brilliant. There is no more comparison. 

As for YYu Yu Hakusho < HxH ..... 

Togashi gets better with every chapter


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 6, 2008)

YYu Yu Hakusho is classic, timeless shonen. Togashi HXH will probably be regarded as his best work if he ever finishes. Really the guy is a master at almost every story telling device.


----------



## Slips (Jan 6, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> YYu Yu Hakusho is classic, timeless shonen. Togashi HXH will probably be regarded as his best work if he ever finishes. Really the guy is a master at almost every story telling device.



As good as YYH was (hell no hiei no killua) the ending for me was rather rushed and well crap.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 6, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Togashi gets better with every chapter



gets lazier too


----------



## Slips (Jan 6, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> gets lazier too



:rofl

As much as I love the guy you aint wrong hes one hell of a lazy bastard


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2008)

I read the manga a little but straight away started watching the anime, all I can say is the anime was easily one of the best ever I'd seen, much better than Naruto. It was fast paced and I still remember how pumped I was when I watched Gon v Hanzo

For me it really was Anime>Manga, we didn't have questionable art for one thing.

@Mattaru: But don't you think the villains(esp Ants) were alittle tougher than they should have been? I could understand the GR but the ants are too powerful.


----------



## Slips (Jan 6, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I read the manga a little but straight away started watching the anime, all I can say is the anime was easily one of the best ever I'd seen, much better than Naruto. It was fast paced and I still remember how pumped I was when I watched Gon v Hanzo
> 
> For me it really was Anime>Manga, we didn't have questionable art for one thing.
> 
> @Mattaru: But don't you think the villains(esp Ants) were alittle tougher than they should have been? I could understand the GR but the ants are too powerful.



If the ants werent a bit over powered then we wouldnt be seeing the likes of Zeno and Netero about to go all out.


Which is another aspect I love about HxH Togashi isnt relying on his main cast to take down the main bad guy he can bring in bigger guns


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 7, 2008)

paying a short visit... wow~ i'm glad this thread is living on its own. 

hey guys, i have a question. who learned nen first? Killua or Karuto? i don't know but this one is bugging me... 

P.S. Togashi is a terrible person.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh I have a funny feeling he learned it before killua


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 7, 2008)

who's older? karuto or killua? i dont think we were ever told... but if karuto is older then i guess its only natural that he knows nen first... but why didnt killua's family teach killua nen? seems silly not to teach it to him themselves...


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 7, 2008)

Actually he is 2 years younger than killua according to wiki 
I guess killua left them before the time came for him to learn it


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> who's older? karuto or killua? i dont think we were ever told... but if karuto is older then i guess its only natural that he knows nen first... but why didnt killua's family teach killua nen? seems silly not to teach it to him themselves...



Karuto is Killua's *younger* brother. 

i just find it bothersome that he already knew nen while Killua almost begged Wing to teach him nen. am i not getting something?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 7, 2008)

I am guessing the mother was responsible for Koroto's teaching and she might have thoguht to teach him earlier, where as Illumi was killua's teacher and he must have thought its still too soon, maybe he didnt want him to find out about his nen tricks. I mean he wouldnt be able to control him as much if killua knew nen as well.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 7, 2008)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> I am guessing the mother was responsible for Koroto's teaching and she might have thoguht to teach him earlier, where as Illumi was killua's teacher and he must have thought its still too soon, maybe he didnt want him to find out about his nen tricks. I mean he wouldnt be able to control him as much if killua knew nen as well.



Its because killua didnt get a mission that would require nen to kill. Like they said when they need something for a mission they do it.

Like killua woulda became a hunter if a mission needed it and he would learn nen if a mission needed it.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 7, 2008)

^ yeah you probably are much more correct than me, I havent read the manga and I watched the anime long ago, so I am probably abit blury about some parts.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Slips (Jan 7, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> Its because killua didnt get a mission that would require nen to kill. Like they said when they need something for a mission they do it.
> 
> Like killua woulda became a hunter if a mission needed it and he would learn nen if a mission needed it.



I'd have to agree with that line of thinking too. Good call


----------



## Fran (Jan 7, 2008)

That's true. I think there was a need to grasp assassination basics before moving onto nen. I guess like Killua said, he woulda learnt it sooner or later - from his brother, or whatever.

Karuto is so...Androgynous...that it's almost cute.
John Thomas 

He looked even more feminine in the anime. His hatsu is pretty cool though.
I reckon he's stronger than Killua


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2008)

Karuto is a boy

Killua's family needs some girls in it, some sexy vixens.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 7, 2008)

wake up CMgogo we all had debated on his sexuality couple of times on this thread LOL :rofl
But I am with you there he is such a girly girl but it has been proven that he is infact a he, there are no daughters / girls in zoyldberk family


----------



## Slips (Jan 7, 2008)

Problem the HxH anime has with gender confusion is half the cast are girls

Gon - Girl
Killua - Girl
Kurapica - Girl
Illumi - Girl
Karuto - Girl

In fact I'll grab a pic

Illumi's VA



Couldnt get a decent one for Karuto she never stood still for longer than a second 

Anyway get you telescope shes in red


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry I've lost count of the debates about sexuality on this thread, HxH is Bi heaven


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2008)

stealth bump



XD


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2008)

he got Banned for stating his opinion ? he's like me


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 8, 2008)

Actually, I think that Killua's parents had an idea of how difficult he would become to manage .... 

They might have suspected his seditious tendencies and preferred that they teach Nen only after they were completely sure about his loyalties .....

Doesnt this fit with the thing planted in Killua's head which directed him to runaway whenever he was not sure about the outcome ??? 
They didnt want the most gifted of assassins in the family end up killing the whole lot of them.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2008)

Lol that guy got his ass handed to him, just imagine if he did that on this board, blood would flow



> he got Banned for stating his opinion ? he's like me


yeah him and you both spam alot


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 8, 2008)

oh... Shanks and DC do have a point. 



Admiral Akainu said:


> stealth bump
> 
> 
> 
> XD



lol that guy... 

i see that he loves e-fight. and no, i don't think he was stating his opinions... it was more like he was trolling.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 8, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> stealth bump
> 
> 
> 
> XD


That was fun. We need to get one of those here so i can watch hell break lose.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 8, 2008)

> I am guessing the mother was responsible for Koroto's teaching and she might have thoguht to teach him earlier, where as Illumi was killua's teacher and he must have thought its still too soon, maybe he didnt want him to find out about his nen tricks. I mean he wouldnt be able to control him as much if killua knew nen as well.



funny how she is the only woman in the family, and shes like a hideous mummy/robot. 

who was trolling?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 8, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> who was trolling?


Check the AP link.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 8, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> stealth bump
> 
> 
> 
> XD



:rofl Thats really funny, some people just dont have a life, idiot.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 8, 2008)

@Klown - I remember you trying to keep this thread free from trollers 

But yeah ... blood would flow if that dude ever came here ... but then, it would take him a lot of time to find this thread, given that he is blind in the first place 

Killua's mom is probably hawt ... illumi, Killua and Karuto sure dont get their looks from the paternal side do they ...... Togashi showed her _after_ killua had her way with her .... :rofl

Moral: Dont fuck with Killua


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 8, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Klown - I remember you trying to keep this thread free from trollers


*cough* Yeah, well you know...that, uhm....

So im a bit of a hypocrit, sue me X(  
It's all for teh lulz =3


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 8, 2008)

^oh lol funny gif. 

i was like imagining that we're all in a single room discussing HxH then that guy at apforums comes and we're all counting at Klown then he suddenly runs.

@Shanks
sorry but i have no interest in married women... especially if they have already bore 5 children.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> @Shanks
> sorry but i have no interest in married women... especially if they have already bore 5 children.



Not to mention she looks like Robocop


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Not to mention she looks like Robocop



more like Cyclops' female version. 

i wonder if she's a mutant... maybe one of the X-men? or Cyclops' mom?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 8, 2008)

@MasterBait .....My statement has been misinterpreted ....  

Nice Gif Klown .... I was kidding anyway ..... i should have put  instead of  
We all are hypocrites my friend .... dont worry about it. We all shout at Togashi for his laziness but what about ourselves ?? 

Killua's Mom = Robocop ..... without the powercrisis ...... my ... batteerrry ..... is ... poweeerrinngg .... dowwn .... *shuts down*


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 8, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @MasterBait .....My statement has been misinterpreted ....



no, i know what you meant...  i was only dodging.

edit: oh lol. forgot the battery charging thingy. 
then she's a Robocop female version.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 8, 2008)

Imagine what Kuroro's mum looks like .


----------



## Slips (Jan 8, 2008)

I go out for a few hours and now Killua's mum is Robocop 

I hope Togashi gets back soon as I fear what other topics will arise


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 8, 2008)

Slips said:


> I go out for a few hours and now Killua's mum is Robocop
> 
> I hope Togashi gets back soon as I fear what other topics will arise



the next time you'll be back, you're going to see that "Hisoka is gay".


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 8, 2008)

Hisoka is gay ...... he is a pedo too 

there ..... XD


----------



## Slips (Jan 8, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> the next time you'll be back, you're going to see that "Hisoka is gay".



Theres more chance of me reading Naruto than that


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 8, 2008)

He is a bi sexual too XD all at the same time


----------



## Fran (Jan 8, 2008)

But...Hisoka was trying to sex Machi up 

"So, you free for dinner tonight?"
[Door Slams]
"..."


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 9, 2008)

well .... hisoka's ultimate fantasies include Gon+Killua with Machi ... 

dunno if he was interested in karuto though .......


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 9, 2008)

probably he would include him as well XD, and maybe some of kurapica too


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Actually, Hisoka's ultimate fantasy would be Kuroro, Machi, Gon and Killua getting card-secksed.

I remember a manga extra that stated kuroro's strength was only 7-8th. 
1. Ubogin
2. Phinx
3. Hisoka
4. Franklin
5. Feitan
6. Machi
7. Kuroro
8. Nobunaga
9. Bonifero
10. Pakunoda...Can't remember the rest.

I thought Franklin woulda been stronger than Hisoka 
[physical strength]

Nobunaga sux too xD I like the way Kuroro is far from being the strongest.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 9, 2008)

and now the Hisoka sexuality discussion has commenced. just as planned.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

As the owner of the Hisoka porn fan club, I hereby declare any nekkid hisoka piccies to be the property of our beloved fanclub.

Here's a link to the 261 spoof:
Resignation from match post

I love the way they have edited the interview too.

OH SNAP! YOUR BOY GOT OWNED


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 9, 2008)

^ Hehehe Nice. More added to our gallery XD


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Gung-gi is just another euphemism for hardcore, rampant sex.e

Did he just jizz on her face or something? 

_*I FREAKING LOVE GUNG-GI  *_


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 9, 2008)

^ LOL here is a sequel to that:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DethStryque (Jan 9, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Actually, Hisoka's ultimate fantasy would be Kuroro, Machi, Gon and Killua getting card-secksed.
> 
> I remember a manga extra that stated kuroro's strength was only 7-8th.
> 1. Ubogin
> ...




i take it your talking about hand wrestleing?....anywho -_- damn manga writer needs to stop being lazy and get to work'n...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 9, 2008)

lol ..... seems like i missed a lot of action XD 

that ranking was purely in terms of handwrestling only. This was told when Gon and killua were captured and Nobunaga was forcing Gon to handwrestle with him to check his strength. 

Gon suddenly gets angry at their hipocratic sentiments and beats Nobunaga ...... god! that was an awesome scene


----------



## Perverted_Jiraiya (Jan 9, 2008)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> ^ LOL here is a sequel to that:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks like he let her do it 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

You can't take advantage of them just because they can't see.
Well actually you can. "Hey baby, outside they call me the most handsome man in the world, but you can't see that. Oh what the hell. Let's shag or I'll rape the snot out of you "

It was in arm-wrestling,ahhh that was the one. Not sure if the ranking applied to that though, or physical strength.




OH SNAP! YOUR BOY GOT OWNED


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2008)

The girl is disabled people, the poor girl, well the Kings tail must come to some use


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 10, 2008)

We are talking about the usefulness of king's tail. Now how did we get here? XD


----------



## Nakor (Jan 10, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> that ranking was purely in terms of handwrestling only. This was told when Gon and killua were captured and Nobunaga was forcing Gon to handwrestle with him to check his strength.


I think it was in terms of physical strength.


----------



## Freija (Jan 10, 2008)

Hisoka > nuff said


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 10, 2008)

lol .... what would have have happened if we didnt have Hisoka ??

Hisoka FTW  

I am off to get some much needed sleep .......


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2008)

Night. Without Hisoka we'd be in trouble. And whens HxH coming back


----------



## Slips (Jan 10, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol .... what would have have happened if we didnt have Hisoka ??
> 
> Hisoka FTW
> 
> I am off to get some much needed sleep .......



Then 90% of my sigs folder would be gone :amazed


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jan 10, 2008)

I want to see more of Feitan fighting.

He is a beast.


----------



## PDQ (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm curious, how many people think Hisoka will be the final villain of HxH?  And how many think it'd be the Chimera ant king, Kuroro, one of the Genei Ryodan, someone in Killua's family, or other?


----------



## Fran (Jan 10, 2008)

How many think it will be Tompa? 


I doubt it would be Hisoka, although he was the first protagonist to appear, he's turned more into an ally than anything. Too enigmatic. Kuroro, possibly. Not Killua's family, not Ging, and hopefully the ant dies this arc.
Maybe someone  new


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 11, 2008)

final villian = jairo


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 11, 2008)

lol no ....... it has to be Hisoka ........ 

No one other than Hisoka will do dammit 

@Mattaru: Hisoka is still an antagonist . He keeps thinking of doing things to Gons butt


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 11, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> final villian = jairo



Yeah I say the same. 

Hisoka? He is practically family to gon 
No seriously if you are talking about a classic main villian there need to be an organization behind it and a big goal such as taking over the world. Hisoka is not that cliche, and he only kills/fights for the excitement of it, the only goal he has is to be the strongest in the world. I can never see hisoka saying: "I want to take over the world! Mohahahahaha".



> I want to see more of Feitan fighting.
> 
> He is a beast.



Me too. I want to see his ability in action (anime) as well 

@Marattu: Hmm Yeah I think you hit the spot. It IS Tompa


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 11, 2008)

I could see Hisoka helping Gon and company deal with the eventual final villain and after the climactic finish I could see Hisoka challenging Gon for a little fan service. The Gon Hisoka fight could happen before the final villain and that would make this pointless but that's how I think it may go down.


----------



## Fran (Jan 11, 2008)

See, The HxH Thread of Tompa Relativity is viable 
Hisoka will DEFINETELY fight Gon and Killua later, but not as the final protagonist. More like, slaughter Hisoka on the way, with much gropey help from Bisuke 
Jairo. Yup, casting my lots for Jairo. He seems very very evil. I like how we've been given background information on him already. It's inevitable he will encounter gon and killua later.

But right now... Leorio's Hatsu!
It will be perverted. Perhaps as an emission user he will extend his arm to extend his gropability.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 11, 2008)

We need more of Leorio and Kurapica dammit 

What do you think happened to Kurapica's boss ... he looked to be pretty fucked up without his Daughters Nen ability. Do you think that Kurapica succeeded in getting the eyes of his clan back ??

I dont think he would hesitate to do anything short of killing someone to get those eyes back. Do you think he would have changed in some manner ....

Or did he become a Mafia Don himself ?? I personally wouldn't vote for this option ... this is not Godfather and Togashi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Puzo   

What if the mafia head died of illness and he is smexing his daughter like there is no tomorrow  
All the posts in this thread seem to reduce to something very very very ecchi 

Thats why I love this thread


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 11, 2008)

But Kurapica got his arc, what about Leorio? He must have somw sort of story rather than the dead friend? When will he get his turn to fight against GR?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 11, 2008)

i want to see more shalnark, he has the best hatsu(s)


----------



## Fran (Jan 11, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> We need more of Leorio and Kurapica dammit
> 
> What do you think happened to Kurapica's boss ... he looked to be pretty fucked up without his Daughters Nen ability. Do you think that Kurapica succeeded in getting the eyes of his clan back ??
> 
> ...



I approve of Neon-smexing Feanor 
A Leorio arc would be awesome. It would be his perverted, but well-intended conquest of the world with his perverted Hatsu. He only wants to be a become a doctor so he can grope people, and say "this is free. you don't have to pay for it!".




I hope we don't get too much emo Kurapika. 

Oh. What do you think will happen to the Genei Ryodan?

Fight to the death until they all die? All the members die within a chapter or something? You know, like the last chapter of the YS Arc, all those dead corpses.

Here's hoping another person dies  Very soon. Maybe Nobunaga. I can see him running to his grave, asmuch as I love that character. We haven't even seen his Hatsu yet have we?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 11, 2008)

Soo, any news bout when HxH comming back yet?


----------



## Freija (Jan 11, 2008)

for crying out loud, when is this hiatus over...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 12, 2008)

I can visualize Leorio's fight against Machi ...... both of them seem to have medical Hatsus .... so it would be a good matchup 

Machi: i will sew your d*** up your a** 

Leorio: -_-;

Ok, i have a better idea .... lets have a bet. I will bet on something and you will ..... I will loose one piece of clothing if you get the answer right and vice-versa.

Machi: 

*proceeds to sew his mouth shut*

Edit: this was totally not what i had in mind .....

And yeah! no news of HxH yet ..... hence the adventures into the more sordid locations of the HxH world .....


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 12, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> But Kurapica got his arc, what about Leorio? He must have somw sort of story rather than the dead friend? When will he get his turn to fight against GR?


Lawl Leorio getting his own arc. 

Hey, maybe we'll get something like a House M.D. style arc for Leorio. 
Of course he'll just be a peon, the role of House goes to some very mean doctor who also happens to be a hunter, who decided to teach Leorio nen at breaks or during a coronary artery bypass surgery.
Or maybe Scrubs, Leorio would be J.D. and Cox, or the Janitor, would be his nen teacher.
No to Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 12, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Lawl Leorio getting his own arc.
> 
> Hey, maybe we'll get something like a House M.D. style arc for Leorio.
> Of course he'll just be a peon, the role of House goes to some very mean doctor who also happens to be a hunter, who decided to teach Leorio nen at breaks or during a coronary artery bypass surgery.
> ...



Yeah that would be funny 
Scrubs hell yeah XD Grey's Anatomy == Booooooooooooring


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2008)

Well we've got Leorios arc sorted then, who's next?


----------



## Fran (Jan 12, 2008)

If Leorio gets his own arc, I _demand_ a Tompa Hunter Exam Arc, where he tricks all the noobs into quitting and wins the license by beating up the Imori Brothers.

I think we've seen quite enough Gon and Killua for now


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL I liked them Imori Brothers XD


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 12, 2008)

Was i the only one here that disliked Tompa? He somewhat annoyed me...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 12, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Was i the only one here that disliked Tompa? He somewhat annoyed me...



Couldn't stand Tompa either, I wanted Killua to rip out his intestines and serve them:


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 12, 2008)

He was just one of those people that gets away with murder & I guess he was just too lucky as well.


----------



## Insipidipity (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd prefer a Hanzo arc over a Leorio or Tompa arc.  They even had that archer boy come back(only to get antraped).  Hanzo was like one of the strongest pre-nen.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 12, 2008)

Insipidipity said:


> I'd prefer a Hanzo arc over a Leorio or Tompa arc.  They even had that archer boy come back(only to get antraped).  Hanzo was like one of the strongest pre-nen.



hanzo is a side character. if anything, he may appear in an upcoming arc, but he won't get his own. 

Leorio will probably get an arc soon. i wouldn't be surprised if the whole gang is involved somehow.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 12, 2008)

Tompa is a sneaking backstabbing bastard with a square nose and is annoying and irritating ..... it is just Mattaru with his perverted thoughts luring us into tompaXhisoka  

his  has been averted lol

Gimme one example of Tompa awesomeness and i will agree for a special arc based on Tompa  you *know* which pic i am referring to right 

Hanzo might make a comeback .... it is more realistic. I strongly bet that Hanzo is seen sometime soon.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 12, 2008)

Double post  ......

but it is worth it people ....... 

cause i found this while i was checking for some Berserk wallpapers ....... 



look at assssss


----------



## Fran (Jan 12, 2008)

Feanor, I APPROVE HARDCORE of Tompa x Hisoka 
Nice background, added to my collection.

If anyone IS going to get their own arc, it's either going to be Ging, Genei Ryodan or Leorio.

But I guess Togashi will probably focus on Gon and Killooowah.
^^


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 12, 2008)

didnt tompa get his ass smashed by killua when killua beat the shit out of every single participant? i'm pretty sure he gave up becoming a hunter at that point like everyone else there did.

hanzo though WILL be back and better than ever, belive it


----------



## Freija (Jan 12, 2008)

anyone got a rreally good Hisoka wallpaper?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 13, 2008)

> Ging


Do want, but likely not happening at least until later in the manga, which is 40 million years from now with the pace Togashi is going.


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2008)

I really want Ging to show up already, i mean not infront of Gon but like, show up


----------



## Batman (Jan 13, 2008)

I still wonder how strong Hisoka really is. He goes after the great ones, even tried to take on the Hunter association chief. Now that we know more about him, and Hisoka was probably able to tell the man's strength (because he's hisoka) it makes me wonder what kind of power he's packing. If he were in the chimera ant arc, it would be even nastier.


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2008)

if he was in the ant chap the king would be long dead


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 13, 2008)

you not satisfied with that wallpaper Freija ?

I aint showing you anymore of my stash   ..... lol 

let me see ......


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2008)

lol, one does not deny Freija 


also it's nice :3


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 13, 2008)

Man you all don't see Tompa true power remeber he don't have Nen powers yet so give him a break, just look how weak Gon use to be on his Hunter exame or how Kurapika became strong to kill Ubogi after get his nen maybe Tompa became some kinda of God after learing Nen.

But about Hisoka did he win over the Spider Lider or not???


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 13, 2008)

^lol  we are just passing each day by making up increasingly sordid and stupid stories about characters related to HxH .. you would have to be following this thread for a long time to actually appreciate the humor lol 

We all know Tompa is useless without learning Nen. But Tompa is satisfied just by stepping on the dreams of unwitting rookies. So yeah ... he would be taken out in no time by any of the nen users ...

And No, Hisoka hasnt had a chance to fight Kuroro. We are hoping that Togashi gets off his ass and finishes the Chimera ant arc before we can get hawt Hisoka X Kuroro action


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 13, 2008)

> Tompa is a sneaking backstabbing bastard with a square nose and is annoying and irritating



he earned my hate when he tried to poison gon and company.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 13, 2008)

Tompa and that bastard with the monkey annoyed me to hell.


----------



## Fran (Jan 13, 2008)

Someone took my ramblings on Tompa seriously  Maybe they might believe the fake Tompa scan 

I wonder if Kurapika is still set on revenge. Reckon he'll still hunt GR members? Can't see much development coming from that...

I want to see some new Hatsus. Some new characters learning nen. 

And I want to see this damn arc animated. NOAWZ!

I wonder if Kurapika would have the heart to kill Shizuku or Korutopi [aka cousin it!]


----------



## Slips (Jan 13, 2008)

Kurapica kills Kalluto

How does Killua act :amazed

Overuse of the letter K in that sentence


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2008)

Tompa is really the strongest nen user, he just hides it well


----------



## Slips (Jan 13, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> Tompa is really the strongest nen user, he just hides it well



Tomp has more manga time than Kurapica and Leorio hes a main character. Unless you count the musicals


----------



## Freija (Jan 13, 2008)

Tompa is way more awesome also, he used 0.000000001% of his power vs Leorio


----------



## Slips (Jan 13, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> Tompa is way more awesome also, he used 0.000000001% of his power vs Leorio



Leorio is strong as hell in the first musical he takes on 12 people and beats them all with nothing but his briefcase

He gets owned bye Zeno in the second though


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 13, 2008)

lol ... Tompa is actually hisoka's Nen master  

The only person Hisoka is scared to go up against ... 

I think Kurapica will focus on getting the scarlet eyes back. He didnt like the fact that he killed another humanbeing and i doubt if he would go after Kuroro when he finds out that the nen has been removed. 

Anyway Karuto is a new member of the Ryodan and he had no part in the killings of his tribe. So he is in no danger of being killed by Kurapica. Hisoka was left untouched when he said he had no part in those killings. 

We need a special arc on teh Robocop ........ how she handles the Zoledyek household without needing to powerup


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 14, 2008)

tompa is a master of psychological manipulation, maybe his hatsu would be some kind of tentacles that wrap into the enemy's mind and brainwash them


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah I defenetly want an arc with ging but that would be long from now  an arc with killua's family would be fun  an arc with GR hell yeah XD. Poor leorio I can see tompa having more chance of a come back than him


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 14, 2008)

kurapica's nen kinda sucks since its really only useful against the ryodan...

and leorio basically was only comic relief anyway, but he *could* in theory come back and do somthing... but the scale of the villians at this point makes him seem puny


----------



## Freija (Jan 14, 2008)

Tompas power is to use everyone elses power


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe leorio come back after couple of arcs with a big power up


----------



## Batman (Jan 14, 2008)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Maybe leorio come back after couple of arcs with a big power up



I'm hoping for that. I want to see his medical nen.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 14, 2008)

wow what if leorio has some way to revive the original kaito


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 14, 2008)

lol... the topic is now on Tompa-sama. 

P.S. i dislike--- no, hate--- Tompa, but Tompa jokes are okay.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 14, 2008)

> wow what if leorio has some way to revive the original kaito


Yay that would be cool XD


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 14, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> wow what if leorio has some way to revive the original kaito



believe me, i love that idea! i would want it to happen, but my guts says otherwise.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 14, 2008)

I guess we have to be strong and accept the fact that kaito will no longer be with us.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2008)

Kaito will return, if only he'll look like a puppet.


----------



## Fran (Jan 14, 2008)

Hehe, that's a good idea actually Normal...Didn't think of that.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 14, 2008)

Kaito still needs more screen time. WE NEED TO SEE ALL HIS HATSU!!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 15, 2008)

yes kaito needs more screentime as does hanzo, we mjust find out what hanzo can do, since he has known nen for a while now and even during the hunter exam he was utter pwnage


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2008)

my bet would be, when Nefel loses control, Kaito will regain conciousness, but i dunno what'll happen with his scars


----------



## ansoncarter (Jan 15, 2008)

just going to ask this here...

did YuYu hakusho have a bunch of chapters that weren't translated or something? like for years?

I've noticed some new (to me anyways) translations pop up lately, even though I thought it ended ages ago

like after main guy went to the demon world and met his dad and all that. There's like 10 chapters I never saw before


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 15, 2008)

i shall spam here after i am done with this stupid presentation .... 


or did i already do it


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2008)

ansoncarter said:


> just going to ask this here...
> 
> did YuYu hakusho have a bunch of chapters that weren't translated or something? like for years?
> 
> ...



lol there is no complete set of Yu Yu Hakusho completely translated on the net or irl


----------



## Fran (Jan 15, 2008)

Is Gon's mouth too big? Did you nod with glee when Hanzo knocked him out after he babbled too much?

Is Killua's porn obsession out of control? Should he start spending more on chocolate robots and less on Hotel TV Pornography? [did this actually happen in the manga? if so, links to the scans!]

Does Leorio really need a girlfriend? Or is Kurapika a suitable substitute? Or the Music Freak ?
How many different positions can the King and Komugi...

And so forth.
Let's drag this thread away from YYH X3


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 15, 2008)

:rofl what important questions, we all need to answer them. You forgot one though, Are Kurror & Machi gonna have a cat fight over Hisoka?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 15, 2008)

lol so it is on hiatus again eh? Togashi is such a lazy mangaka. 

Just when I was starting to re-read and catch up on things.


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 15, 2008)

Shhh you'll wake him from his nap


----------



## Freija (Jan 15, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> lol so it is on hiatus again eh? Togashi is such a lazy mangaka.
> 
> Just when I was starting to re-read and catch up on things.



your brain is working abnormally slow since you donned the green whitey cloak


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2008)

> Let's drag this thread away from YYH



I agree, its not really worth discussing anyway, no where as good as HxH.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 16, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Is Gon's mouth too big? Did you nod with glee when Hanzo knocked him out after he babbled too much?
> 
> Is Killua's porn obsession out of control? Should he start spending more on chocolate robots and less on Hotel TV Pornography? [did this actually happen in the manga? if so, links to the scans!]
> 
> ...



Such important questions should not go unanswered :rofl

Well, Gon's mouth is too big .... Exhibit A: Kaito in puppet form ( @ Gon). Well, i didnt nod with glee then but i might now ... if i get back to reading teh manga

From when is porn an obsession . 'Nuf said 
Porn >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Chocolate
unless it is porn with chocolate 

Leorio just needs something to grope ..... 
Girlfriends are redundant ....

Positions between king and Komugi ...... hmmmmm 
I'd say they decided to invent new positions with the tail included 

And Kuroro and Machi are forbidden to fight ... since they are members of the Spider.
So they settle for a threesome


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I agree, its not really worth discussing anyway, no where as good as HxH.


i enjoyed YYH quite alot actually.



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Such important questions should not go unanswered :rofl
> 
> Well, Gon's mouth is too big .... Exhibit A: Kaito in puppet form ( @ Gon). Well, i didnt nod with glee then but i might now ... if i get back to reading teh manga
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 16, 2008)

Quick question ...... 

why dont we have a hisoka emoticon yet   ???? 

imagine what  would do to  ........ her running days would be over for sure


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 16, 2008)

GIMME A DAMNED edo EMOCON!


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe we should start a petition for it


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2008)

a hisoka emoticon would induce too much win


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2008)

A Hisoka emoticon would be a little too epic, the forum might just implode.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2008)

yeh  implosions are awesome


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 16, 2008)

We Want Hisoka Emoticon Now


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 16, 2008)

Hisoka emoticon FTW  .... 

lets put a petition in ...... lol


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 16, 2008)

Yay we have 2 people already right 2 down 998 to go XD


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 16, 2008)

> I agree, its not really worth discussing anyway, no where as good as HxH.



that almost sounded like a insult.

it seems hisoka is getting too popular... in the 2nd japanese fan poll, he made it in 5th place.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 16, 2008)

Hisoka deserves to be right at the top ..... i am talking about the popularity poll. Togashi should seriously get his ass back to work ....  

Ok ... can someone post the link to the petition so that we get the emoticon lol .... 

if  can get in ... Hisoka definitely can !!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2008)

> that almost sounded like a insult.



I like YuYu Hakusho but too many people claim its better than HxH, I thought it was good but not that great. A little to cliched aswell. 

Anyway topic back to Hisoka getting an emoticon, I say it must be pervy


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2008)

lol, if you don't think YYH was that great, you had no comprehesion of the manga itself


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2008)

I guess I compare it to HxH a little too much, Im weird anyway, I don't like DBZ and Beserk either


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2008)

... you need like divine help, no mental therapy can heal you.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> ... you need like divine help, no mental therapy can heal you.



Willing to help?


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2008)

This creature is from hell, i take creditcards.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll pay you in chocolate coins, take it or leave it


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 16, 2008)

People hype YYH way too much, it was good, but not *that* good.


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I'll pay you in chocolate coins, take it or leave it


i'm a guy who lurks around the blender, i don't take coins 



KLoWn said:


> People hype YYH way too much, it was good, but not *that* good.



another one in need of divine help


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh come on guys, its off topic.
So shall we count you in as well CMGoGo for the petition?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 16, 2008)

Of course anything that involves spreading Hisoka love is fine by me.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 16, 2008)

Wooohoooo, Thats three then XD

I asume we can count on Matturu since she has a FC for him but I'll ask first


----------



## Slips (Jan 16, 2008)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Wooohoooo, Thats three then XD
> 
> I asume we can count on Matturu since she has a FC for him but I'll ask first



make it 4


----------



## Freija (Jan 16, 2008)

What petition slips


----------



## Fran (Jan 16, 2008)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Wooohoooo, Thats three then XD
> 
> I asume we can count on Matturu since she has a FC for him but I'll ask first



No need to ask!
Stick my name right down there, and let the foundings of Hisoka-ism take its roots here!


----------



## Batman (Jan 16, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> lol, if you don't think YYH was that great, you had no comprehesion of the manga itself


that's what people say as well, so I hunted it down about a year ago and was still underwhelmed. It was good, not amazing.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 17, 2008)

hey slips! you were the one who did a petition for One Piece to be on front page right? 

lol. you can do the Hisoka emoticon then.


----------



## Freija (Jan 17, 2008)

reread it, thouroughly


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 17, 2008)

Regarding the hisoka smiley .... someone has to make a kickass emoticon to go along with it ...... 

who is up for the task ??I'am no good i am afraid 

Here is the thread link ...... 

Jump Festa 2007 Interview (Oda & Kishimoto)


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 17, 2008)

Slips said:


> make it 4



Yayyy we have 4 XD



			
				Mattaru said:
			
		

> No need to ask!
> Stick my name right down there, and let the foundings of Hisoka-ism take its roots here!



I knew you would say this  we have 5 now.



			
				Master Bait said:
			
		

> hey slips! you were the one who did a petition for One Piece to be on front page right?
> 
> lol. you can do the Hisoka emoticon then.


Yeah, Slips I will help too  But for now I put you guys on my sig.
Hey Master Bait shall I count you in or what?  *forces him to sign*

[QUOTE='REDHAIRED' SHANKS]
Regarding the hisoka smiley .... someone has to make a kickass emoticon to go along with it ......

who is up for the task ??I'am no good i am afraid

Here is the thread link ......

Jump Festa 2007 Interview (Oda & Kishimoto)
[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the link, you are right though we need someone with good skills It has to be a good one. 

How about you CMGoGo? Do you think you can make one? since you make good gif ones


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 17, 2008)

you can sign me up i guess. 

HISOKA FTW!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 17, 2008)

Thats good  as expected 

You will be added to the sig right now


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 17, 2008)

hey there fellas .... 

Had a stupid class 

Being the Teaching Assistant aint easy ..... 

Hisoka FTW 

And Togashi is a lazy bastard ..... no body has said this in a long time. I kinda tend to hope that Togashi would see the thread and feel guilty for slacking off .... 

There shouldnt be too many pages where Togashi isnt reminded of his torpidity lol


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes He is too lazy


----------



## itashi-sama (Jan 17, 2008)

Hisoka! :9

Btw, anyone of you has the link to the character ranking polls?


----------



## Freija (Jan 18, 2008)

Togashi is a cunt who hates his fans


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 18, 2008)

stop hatin' on Togashi. if it weren't for that man, there would be no Hunter X Hunter so be grateful.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 18, 2008)

Lawl, got scolded.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 18, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> Lawl, got scolded.



Lawl, i felt like their mum.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 18, 2008)

lol .... 

Well, my idea was to have it as a constant reminder .... not like :shrooms @ Togashi lol

Togashi is a genius XD

There is no doubting that ...... 

But to modify a cliche, with great a great mind, comes great responsibilities


----------



## Fran (Jan 18, 2008)

Great responsibilities, like taking year-long breaks! 

Killua and Kurapika approve:




 <--


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 18, 2008)

^ LoL I think I have seen that one before XD not bad at all


----------



## Slips (Jan 18, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Great responsibilities, like taking year-long breaks!
> 
> Killua and Kurapika approve:
> 
> ...



The best Hisoka cosplay is in my sig 

Heres a the group :amazed


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2008)

Is that woman Gon?

Killua looks pretty badass tho.


----------



## Slips (Jan 18, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Is that woman Gon?
> 
> Killua looks pretty badass tho.



Indeed it is

In fact Gon , Killua and Kurapica are all played bye women there

and that woman would just so happen to be Junko Gons Voice actor for the anime


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 18, 2008)

Lol Leorio looks like a pimp. So thats the woman who voice Naruto's VA


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 18, 2008)

All those anime concerts i've seen has sucked ass. Have you seen the Air Gear one? Fuckin lulz


----------



## Slips (Jan 18, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Lol Leorio looks like a pimp. So thats the woman who voice Naruto's VA



Indeed it is all those peeps do the voices for HxH



KLoWn said:


> All those anime concerts i've seen has sucked ass. Have you seen the Air Gear one? Fuckin lulz



I've got 2 of the 3 HxH musicals the first is alright the second one I love its a retelling of the rescue Killua arc after the exams with Hisoka added to it.

its like 2 hours of comedy Hisoka and Leorio are great in that one

The guy in my sig is Hiroki Takahashi who plays Hisoka


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 18, 2008)

Slips said:


> I've got 2 of the 3 HxH musicals the first is alright the second one I love its a retelling of the rescue Killua arc after the exams with Hisoka added to it.
> 
> its like 2 hours of comedy Hisoka and Leorio are great in that one


The reason i don't like 'em is that the music and song is just so bleh, not to my liking at all. Their singing is quite alright though, they ain't bad at it.


----------



## Slips (Jan 18, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> The reason i don't like 'em is that the music and song is just so bleh, not to my liking at all. Their singing is quite alright though, they ain't bad at it.



All comes down to taste I guess my mother is a big fan of musicals and as a kid I was dragged off to them a fair bit.

I grew up going to a lot of theater so the whole singing and dancing was drummed into me although I wouldnt pop off to see one now I do enjoy a few of the dvd's now and then

So I can watch the HxH musicals and get a lot of enjoyment from them.

Agreed with there singing also they are pretty decent but 90% of VA seem to have to be able to sing these days they all have albums out in Japan at some point


Stating that I do plan on getting down London in the near future to see the Lord of the rings musical


----------



## Razza (Jan 18, 2008)

I watched the musicals. I must say I lol'd at the first one. It's not that it was bad or anything, the whole thing just seemed kinda silly. I actually really liked the second one though.

Could never quite get over how ridiculous they look, Except for Hisoka and Leorio, they look like bad cosplayers.


----------



## Slips (Jan 18, 2008)

Onrik said:


> I watched the musicals. I must say I lol'd at the first one. It's not that it was bad or anything, the whole thing just seemed kinda silly. I actually really liked the second one though.
> 
> Could never quite get over how ridiculous they look, Except for Hisoka and Leorio, they look like bad cosplayers.



Leorio is easy to pull off wear a blue suit put some shades on. There you go Leorio.

In the second the ones I thought were good were 

Kurapica that was pretty much spot on
Milky 
Zeno
Illumi
Hisoka


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 18, 2008)

Did someone say milk?


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 19, 2008)

i only watched the first musical, but i never seen the second. i didn't read the subtitles coz i don't really care about it. i think it was funny and they look weird. but anyway, it was okay and a good laugh. is the second musical any better?


----------



## Batman (Jan 19, 2008)

Those musicals were weird. When the actress who played gon started skipping around like a fairy I stopped watching before it ruined the character for me.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 19, 2008)

well, it depends on personal tastes i guess.

I never bothered to watch it lol ... i might freak out 

Well, Manga >>>>>> Musical ..... lol


----------



## Slips (Jan 19, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> i only watched the first musical, but i never seen the second. i didn't read the subtitles coz i don't really care about it. i think it was funny and they look weird. but anyway, it was okay and a good laugh. is the second musical any better?



I'd think so 

Its a retelling of the rescue Killua arc with the added bonus of Hisoka being involved.

Theres a ton of comedy in the second Hisoka fights Zeno and Silva at one point which is one of the funniest scenes

He also manages to use Bungee gum on the entire family


----------



## T4R0K (Jan 19, 2008)

AAAAAH AAAAAH AAAAAH !!!... OMG WTH IS THAT !???? They did a freaking musical on HxH ? Are they mental ?

This is the most horrible thing I've ever heard in the entertainment department.


----------



## Slips (Jan 19, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> AAAAAH AAAAAH AAAAAH !!!... OMG WTH IS THAT !???? They did a freaking musical on HxH ? Are they mental ?
> 
> This is the most horrible thing I've ever heard in the entertainment department.



Witnessing Hiroki Takahashi portray Hisoka pretty much owns everything else


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 19, 2008)

T4R0K said:


> AAAAAH AAAAAH AAAAAH !!!... OMG WTH IS THAT !???? They did a freaking musical on HxH ? Are they mental ?
> 
> This is the most horrible thing I've ever heard in the entertainment department.


There's musicals for alot of mangas/animes dude.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 19, 2008)

I wonder if there's a Bible Black musical. 

Lawl @ HXH musical though and T4ROK.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 19, 2008)

Superman Prime said:


> I wonder if there's a Bible Black musical.


Oh i soo would go see that


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 19, 2008)

I never watched the musical to be fair its not my thing


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 19, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Oh soo i would go see that



i second that


----------



## Fran (Jan 19, 2008)

Black Bible Musical!  

Hisoka's hair looks funny.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 19, 2008)

The only musical I've seen is the Bleach one and that sucked, I might check this out, but when a middle aged woman plays a 12 year old boy, you know theres something wrong


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah .... i find it creepy when they try to personify the things that are done in the anime version into real life stuff.

It may not be a musical but i saw a TV series on Nodame Cantabile. I'd read the manga, watched the anime before getting to this one .. and Nodame's action looked weird in the series.

She was kawaii when it was the anime/manga .... somethings cannot be portrayed properly. Trying that only makes it cheesy lol .....


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 19, 2008)

i don't know but most anime/manga-based musicals i saw are :S 

i find them silly and i just watch them for the lulz.


----------



## Fran (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey guys, if you want something that's almost on par with HxH, check out the *Hellsing* Manga.
No clue about the anime,but I started reading this under the valued recommendation of CMGoGo.

6 chapters in, absolutely spellbinding stuff. And it's not just me being a hardcore Christian either. So many allusions, so much brilliant action and storyline. And character. Oooh.  ^____________^ I'm so happy I picked this up. It's based in England too, which adds extra <3


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 19, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> No clue about the anime


Watch the OVA's after you've read all of the manga, it's wicked.


----------



## Fran (Jan 19, 2008)

Ooo ^^
Does the Anime diverge a lot from the manga?
Is it worth watching?

If I finish the manga on time I might pick up the anime too. It looks good to say the least.

And Ahhh...Integra is hot


----------



## Razza (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, you have to take the musicals with a pile of salt, they aren't really serious at all. As I said though, I actually did enjoy the second one.

And as much blasphemy as it is in here, I actually liked the anime more then the manga, but I'm one of those freaks who tends to do that.

Black and white drawings do so much less for me.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, this is one thread where you dont get bashed for stating an opinion .... 

Well, anime can supplement a manga really well if it is done right. I liked the anime much better than the manga because of the VA, music score and of course the color lol. There are some cases where the jokes are better in Japanese, there might be instances where some meaning is lost in translation and if you know enough of Japanese, it just sounds better lol.

But all the credit anime takes, should go to the manga because it is a representation of the manga. So it is ok if you like anime>manga 

You will appreciate the power of shading if you try shading yourself. It takes a lot of skill and talent to do something only in black and white. I am sure not many people imagine things in black and white .... that would be weird, converting colored images into black and white is really difficult IMO.

It is a little sad to say that HxH unfortunately doesnt have the best artwork, but when i look at good artwork, i sometimes wonder "how did he visualize this in color and turn it into black and white" ??


----------



## Noble Avenger (Jan 20, 2008)

HxH anime > HxH manga IMO, and this is coming from someone who generally prefers manga to anime. For some reason, something about Togashi's art/stories make for better anime than manga...because I also preferred the YYH anime to the manga. Hell, I became anime-only in both.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 20, 2008)

^Yeah, HXH makes for a better anime than manga. 
HXH TV and the 1st OVA = so much otherworldly win
GI anime was okay too.



> It is a little sad to say that HxH unfortunately doesnt have the best artwork


Mmm, though unlike other mangas, the action scene's are pretty clear. You don't have to stare at it for 5 minutes just to get what the hell's going on.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 20, 2008)

anime and manga have their own respective ups and downs. for instance, i like the anime more because --- as what Shanks said --- of the VAs, OSTs, color, and life. while i also like the manga because it's the original, it's canon and it has no fillers (for most series anyway as there are series that originally came from the anime). 

but when it comes to HxH, i personally like the anime more.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 20, 2008)

i find the anime of hxh much more enjoyable.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 20, 2008)

i've never even watched hunter x hunter's anime.... and i feel no need to either. most anime i only watch when i feel it will be 99% canon or higher because i really really despise all filler


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 20, 2008)

anime better than the manga until GI
and the fights oh the fights are of the best out there


----------



## Batman (Jan 20, 2008)

I enjoy the manga better than the anime, because I really like his style of artwork. It's unique, and fits the abstract nature of the story. I think the anime has a tendency to add or take things away for no reason what so ever: and the additions have always been dull. Like the extra tompa romp through the running portion of the test, and the extra seens with hisoka and illumi after the examn. They were totally unnecessary except to fill the alloted time slot wihout haveing to step into the next part of the story.

I don't want to say too much about what's omitted for those who haven't read the story, but some of my favorite little scenes are gone, one of the best fights is done in flash back, and even then only for a brief instance. Now don't get me wrong, I love the anime, absolutely love it, but I think the manga is just a touch better.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 20, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Ooo ^^
> Does the Anime diverge a lot from the manga?
> Is it worth watching?
> 
> ...


The original Hellsing anime followed the manga for like 2 episodes and then started on it's on storyline, which sucked total ass.
After that the OVA's started comming out which followed the manga storyline, had a lot bigger budget, and MUCH more blood.
The only bad thing is that there's only 3 episodes out and it comes out every sixth month, or that's the plan anyways, been waiting over a year for episode4 now 
It comes out feb.22. IIRC.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 20, 2008)

never watched the anime, but i like the character designs better.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 20, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> never watched the anime, but i like the character designs better.



oh you should try. the anime is very well made upto the first OVA. HxH anime is faithful to the manga and it has almost no fillers.


----------



## Slips (Jan 20, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> oh you should try. the anime is very well made upto the first OVA. HxH anime is faithful to the manga and it has almost no fillers.



Only one I can think of is the battleship arc and if you can tell thats filler with no prior knowledge I'd call you a lier


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 20, 2008)

Well HxH anime is pretty perfect for you AN, I despise filler too and loved the anime, its fast paced, well animated and next to no filler.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 20, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> oh you should try. the anime is very well made upto the first OVA. HxH anime is faithful to the manga and it has almost no fillers.



the first OVA, is that the Ryodan arc? 

I thought the OVAs were great.


----------



## Slips (Jan 20, 2008)

fireball said:


> the first OVA, is that the Ryodan arc?
> 
> I thought the OVAs were great.



Yeah its the second half of the GR arc and the other 2 are the greed island arcs


----------



## Fran (Jan 20, 2008)

Actually if you read my previous post guys, I wasn't talking about the HxH Anime vs Manga. I've done both  Was talking about *Hellsing* which you should all watch and become fanboys/fangirls of.


----------



## Slips (Jan 20, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Actually if you read my previous post guys, I wasn't talking about the HxH Anime vs Manga. I've done both  Was talking about *Hellsing* which you should all watch and become fanboys/fangirls of.



Dont mention Hellsing I'm really pissed over the last chapter and will be even more pissed in the next one if my fears are confirmed


----------



## Fran (Jan 20, 2008)

I thought the manga was concluded?

Anyways, I've got to some hot yuri action e




This reaLLY is the most compelling thing I've read since HxH.


----------



## Razza (Jan 20, 2008)

Slips said:


> Only one I can think of is the battleship arc and if you can tell thats filler with no prior knowledge I'd call you a lier



I thought the battleship arc was incredibly well done. I found it just as entertaining as any non-filler.

Actually since I watched the Anime first I'd say it was one of my favorite parts.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 21, 2008)

Slips said:


> Only one I can think of is the battleship arc and if you can tell thats filler with no prior knowledge I'd call you a lier



well the Anita scenes were filler. 

i honestly think if i haven't read the manga prior to the anime, i'll probably thought of the battleship arc as canon. it was just incredibly made.



fireball said:


> the first OVA, is that the Ryodan arc?
> 
> I thought the OVAs were great.



yup! it is the GR arc. i think the GI and GI final OVA's are okay, but not as great as the first OVA is. nevertheless, it's still worth watching.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 21, 2008)

lol ..... long time 

Well, the first OVA was probably the best. The Greed Island arc was ok but the whole animation team changed and some people probably didnt like it at first ....

But watching Hisoka nekid probably made up for everything else


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 21, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol ..... long time
> 
> Well, the first OVA was probably the best. The Greed Island arc was ok but the whole animation team changed and some people probably didnt like it at first ....
> 
> But watching Hisoka nekid probably made up for everything else



i don't know about you but i don't ever want to see Hisoka naked ever again! 

just the thought of that scene gives me the chills... :S


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2008)

I think we'll see Hisoka naked again, he just looked too comfortable.

And I've read up to volume 7 of Hellsing, my only issue with the series is the chapters are tiny tho the art is fucking awesome.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 21, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> i don't know about you but i don't ever want to see Hisoka naked ever again!
> 
> just the thought of that scene gives me the chills... :S



well, this might just start a flame war here ... . I aint responsible for it though


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 21, 2008)

LOLs Hisoka is fantastic NAKED XD Specialy when he took shower


----------



## Nakor (Jan 21, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> yup! it is the GR arc. i think the GI and GI final OVA's are okay, but not as great as the first OVA is. nevertheless, it's still worth watching.



oh no! the first OVA was incredible, better than the actually series I thought.


----------



## Fran (Jan 21, 2008)

Masterbait, I'll forgive you for being _you_, but you really shouldn't say that with your hands down your pants! 





Who thinks we should start a Killua Porn Fan Club too?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 21, 2008)

> Masterbait, I'll forgive you for being you, but you really shouldn't say that with your hands down your pants!


LOLS 

I hate to disapoint you Mattaru but I think we might have to take the porn part out of it or they will make a Jacko out of us.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 21, 2008)

About the Hisoka emoticon, unfortunately I don't even know how to make them? I'll ask around and find out how to make them but it might take a while


----------



## Fran (Jan 21, 2008)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> LOLS
> 
> I hate to disapoint you Mattaru but I think we might have to take the porn part out of it or they will make a Jacko out of us.



Psshhh! They haven't noticed the Hisoka one yet 




Shal-kun! (>^^<)



Imagine all the different positions with Deme-chan ...



Run Killua!



Kurapika x Kuroro Bondage!

I had a cool Hisoka one from yay back. Ill try dig it up!


Here's a classic:


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 21, 2008)

where are the images?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah ... even I cant access the images  

Even the spoiler aint working .....


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 22, 2008)

fireball said:


> oh no! the first OVA was incredible, better than the actually series I thought.



lol. that's what i was implying. 



Mattaru said:


> Masterbait, I'll forgive you for being _you_, but you really shouldn't say that with your hands down your pants!





but really! i love Hisoka and all, but i don't want to see him naked! is that so much of a crime?!


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

you can't hotlink tripod images


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2008)

O_O I hotlinked them off the site. Had no idea they were tripod ones.
Owell...


All the "Togashi will return by new years!" predictions have been thrown off  Time to wait. Good thing I've got Helllsing.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

I still think it will be a 10 week break *praying*


----------



## PradaBrada (Jan 22, 2008)

Title said:
			
		

> Hunter x Hunter - *HxH is on Hiatus again*



lol          .


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

lol, 600 days of waiting again guys


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

which will be worth it XD


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 22, 2008)

Hunter x hunters pretty amazin LOL.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

it is amazing, but isi t worth the wait?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

Of course it is XD 

as long as we know there is gonna be more coming of the same quality XD


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

600 more days? if it takes that long, we will have gotten 14-16 chapters in 4 years from Togashi


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah why not?

Are you telling me if in 600 days HxH came back for 5 chapters only you wouldnt be here discussing the new chapters that you read? XD


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

i would, but i wouldn't support togashi anymore


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

It depends what you mean by support, if you mean buying his stuff well I never have supported him

But if you mean reading his stuff and thinking that his works are great, well I dont think you will change your mind about his work unless he does a shitty chapters from now which I doubt XD


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

buyin mang, buying D:


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh well then, no dont bother, I know I dont


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

Togashi is pissing me off


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah I feel your pain  The day that it was official the rumers about his hatus was my sadess day ever  but I think give it abit more time  I think this time he might come back earlier


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

he better fucking do, last time i almost went crazy


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

he will do or we will go and kick his ass


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm with you man, im with you


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 22, 2008)

you know what i'm thinking. i think it's better if Togashi made HxH a monthly manga. if he can't give out weekly regular releases, then he shouldn't have the balls to set it as a weekly manga. i honestly would prefer it being released monthly than weekly but with a corresponding 2-3 years hiatus.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you know what, the funny thing is that he probably would end up having hatuses on top of it even though it would have been monthly :rofl


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 22, 2008)

i cant help but get the feeling this topic is still going on for so long is because everyones in hysteria about this hiatus.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

And because we like HxH and want to keep it alive


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2008)

Surprisingly we never go off topic but yeah still pissed that Togashi hasn't got of his ass yet, I actually wouldn't mind if the chapter became monthly, were not getting anything as it is so it would be something to look forward too. I just hope then next time the hiatus ends Togahsi ends the arc aswell.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

or at least not on a cliffhanger as big as this one


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2008)

Well it gives us something to look forward too


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 22, 2008)

lol .... so much activity  

@CMgogo .... we never go offtopic because Hisoka is always lurking in the shadows to bring us back to topic  .

Yeah, but changing it to a monthly wont be possible because he is under contract from Shounen jump which releases weekly. I dont think SJ would let him go ... I am no expert (i aint japanese )  but it is my view that SJ releases weekly. I dunno if it has a monthly edition too


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Well it gives us something to look forward too



Not really cause he came, brought 10 chapters and went with the same cliff hanger still there  

and I dont think he is going to reveal it even when he comes back agian


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2008)

Togashi loves his cliffhangers, lets hope he doesn't fall off one

And yes Hisoka is always around to save us from going off topic

Lets talk about Injiyuu, I expected them to be stronger but turned out to be fools.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 22, 2008)

hunterxhunter85 said:


> Do you know what, the funny thing is that he probably would end up having hatuses on top of it even though it would have been monthly :rofl



nah, i think Togashi is just pretty lazy or has difficulty in releasing chapters weekly but if HxH turned out to be a monthly manga then Togashi would have enough time to draw a chapter and a hiatus will be uncalled for. and i was just thinking that waiting monthly doesn't really hurt compared to waiting for years when the manga should actually be released weekly.



CrimemasterGogo said:


> I just hope then next time the hiatus ends Togahsi ends the arc aswell.



couldn't agree w/ you more.

@Shanks
i think there's a monthly shounen jump... i'm not so sure though.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

^yeah I know what you mean but because I am one of those lazy people myself I know it wouldnt make a difference for me @ uni when I had deadlines I used to always end up doing all the work minutes before the deadline now whether it was 1 month or 3 months time for it XD 

But yeah maybe he would keep up with it better


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 22, 2008)

oh well, the damage is already done. all we can is to continue hoping for Togashi to return.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 22, 2008)

lol ..... i agree with HxH85 (soon to be Nico Robin )  ...... 

It somehow happens that way. I am still at uni and all my stuff gets done only on the day of the deadline. 

So Togashi will probably slack off and come up with an excuse at the end of the month.

There is a nice adage in my language which translates to to "It is impossible to straighten a dog's tail" :rofl 

Being lazy == win :3. It is impossible to change it XD


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2008)

Hahaha, love it Feanor.

Yeah let's talk about the Injyuu!
Whist their rather unceremonious defeat did put a sexy prominence on the immense power of the Ryodan, I would have LOVED to seen the fight with Feitan and co. against the remaining members.
Some of them looked really cool if anyone could dig up a scan. 
The fight against Ubogin was wicked too. The best bit about that was, in the manga, they showed the big red worm popping up again after he got struck. His eyeballs are like, all over the place 

An awesome bunch. Maybe Togashi could do a filler depicting their fight and deminse


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 22, 2008)

The Injyuu were awesome ..... unlike fodder crap churned out in the other mangas, you could see that they were scary people.

But Ubo owned them  .... Ubo freaking owned them  !!!!!!! 

Genyei Ryodan is teh uber haxxx  XD 

Well, I keep praying that his kid grows up fast and starts demanding for his weekly manga ....

I wouldnt be suprised if he leaves a note saying .... become a hunter mangaka like me and come find me ....


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah need the spiders to come back and show us what a true masterpiece of an arc is,hopefully with his artwork back at full strength again.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

I have to say GR Arc was the best arc for me XD


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 22, 2008)

Me too i miss the GR,here's hoping the next arc gives them more appearances, that is if togashi gets better soon.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

yep  cant see anything GR related happening in this arc


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah really need Krollo to return soon he's the man as well as Hisoka of course LOL.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

yep cant wait for the fight between them two.

We get to see both abilities in a serious fight


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 22, 2008)

@ berserkhawk z .. welcome to the thread XD. All the niceties should be observed ..... 

We are hoping that we get into Kuroro X Hisoka action immediately after the Chimera Ant arc finishes   

The keywords unfortunately are .. _after the Chimera Ant arc finishes_ ..... and that, still is a big question mark.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2008)

I think if at the end there was a huge brawl between Kuroro and Hisoka then it would be the most perfect arc, but the ending was a bit of a let down unfortunately. Its still one awesome arc, it shames nearly all the Naruto/Bleach arcs.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

Defenetly

Maybe he is holding it because he cant make his mind up you know the fight between them and the ants


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah im sure he's got something amazing up his sleeve for the future, here's hoping anyway.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

yup one can only hope


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I wouldnt be suprised if he leaves a note saying .... become a hunter mangaka like me and come find me ....



 Hahaha! Nice one


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

Hope isn't anythign a fan of togashi manga has


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jan 22, 2008)

Im actually started with HxH, Im like on volume 7 at the beginning...which makes hisoka like one of the most badass characters in my eyes. Its just so funny how hes running around without his arms looking like nothing happened.


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

haha, yeah Hisoka is the lulz, win and awesome in the series, like Joker in Flame of Recca


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2008)

*~SaYo said:


> Im actually started with HxH, Im like on volume 7 at the beginning...which makes hisoka like one of the most badass characters in my eyes. Its just so funny how hes running around without his arms looking like nothing happened.



Welcom to the HxH Fandom!

 Later, Hisoka will be running around without other things 




Hmm. I think Killua is more Lulz. He's a pornboy, for heavensake


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 22, 2008)

*~SaYo said:


> Im actually started with HxH, Im like on volume 7 at the beginning...which makes hisoka like one of the most badass characters in my eyes. Its just so funny how hes running around without his arms looking like nothing happened.



Yoohoo another fan !!!

Welcome on board  enjoy the fantastic story telling of togashi and miserable infinite waits for a new chapter 

Hisoka is the most badass manga character of all time and it stays that way XD


----------



## Fran (Jan 22, 2008)

Hisoka critics have about as much chance of survival as a chocolate bar in a furnace.  Let that be a warning to you all.



Hey, you know how you always get people who like and dislike a character? I've never seen anyone say they dislike Hisoka.
Or any other HxH Char for that matter
Except Tompa, but he's just too awesome for you insolent peasents to appreciate


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah Hunter x Hunter characters are just too cool to dis, here's hoping that neither chrollo or Hisoka die in their upcoming battle


----------



## Razza (Jan 22, 2008)

The characters are all likable with the exception of Neon because no one likes Neon (And if you do your opinion is wrong  )

Hell, even the Genei Ryodan who are the supposed bad guys along with Hisoka are all likable, Like, I don't even feel any ill-will toward them for being evil in the first place. I felt bad for Kuroro as he stared off into the east as his crew left him behind.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 23, 2008)

Onrik said:


> The characters are all likable with the exception of Neon because no one likes Neon (And if you do your opinion is wrong  )



then my opinion is right but if given the chance i'd still tap that. 



> Hell, even the Genei Ryodan who are the supposed bad guys along with Hisoka are all likable, Like, I don't even feel any ill-will toward them for being evil in the first place. I felt bad for Kuroro as he stared off into the east as his crew left him behind.



GR arc was the only time that i was actually hoping for the villains to win against the protagonists (with the exception of Killua).


----------



## Razza (Jan 23, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> then my opinion is right but if given the chance i'd still tap that.
> 
> 
> 
> GR arc was the only time that i was actually hoping for the villains to win against the protagonists (with the exception of Killua).



Well they have kinda taken a back seat since the Yorkshin arc though they did get some awesome in the ant arc.

I didn't really want them to win, I just felt sorry for them when they lost because they do actually care about one another.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 23, 2008)

lol ...... I have seen one poster say that Gon is a useless main character in some thread in this section, something about good and bad characters of all time. 

I strongly disagree but no one ...... no one has ever said anything bad about Hisoka .... and yeah, it will remain that way 

It is impossible to hate anyone in HxH. Tompa, he was supposed to be an irritable character. Mattaru is very persuasive in making others agree to his opinions. 

I blame his intelligent use of ""


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 23, 2008)

Onrik said:


> Well they have kinda taken a back seat since the Yorkshin arc though they did get some awesome in the ant arc.
> 
> I didn't really want them to win, I just felt sorry for them when they lost because *they do actually care about one another.*



reason why i really wanted them to win. added to the fact that they're badass. 


@Shanks
oh do you mean Sylar?  and who said bad about Hisoka? 

i don't hate any character in HxH, but there are some characters that i dislike (not hate).

P.S. i have yet to find someone who hates --- or at least dislike --- Hisoka.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2008)

-_- Killua's mom = hate


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 23, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I strongly disagree but no one ...... no one has ever said anything bad about Hisoka .... and yeah, it will remain that way



Hehehe because nobody even dares to dis him


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't hate any characters in HxH.

Actually I wanna see more Bisque. She's such an awesome character. I hope we'll see more of her in the future.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 23, 2008)

I think there is a good chance that we will see her at the end of this arc if not earlier


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2008)

I was hoping that she would have joined in on the infiltration plan... It's a shame she didn't. It would have been cool. Maybe we would have seen Bisque and Gon vs Pitou if she had come along.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah with her being so powerful as well they would have had a better chance in the fight.
But unfortunately she is a girl with a price


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd love to see Gon's reaction to buff Bisque. XD


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 23, 2008)

I know XD and he will to killua "You Knew "


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2008)

Somehow it'll end up with Bisque beating the crap out of both of them. XD


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 23, 2008)

yep and probably everybody else in the group :rofl.


----------



## Freija (Jan 23, 2008)

bisque is gay


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2008)

Freija the villain said:


> bisque is gay



Dude that's like saying Hisoka sucks. You just don't do it.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes 

btw, How long are you waiting a new chapter, or better question, does anybody have a clue how long itll take them until theyll go on with the writing again? D:

i mean, i need to catch up anyways, still 12 volumes to go 

I get to love hisoka more and more each chapter


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2008)

*~SaYo said:


> Thanks for the welcomes
> 
> btw, How long are you waiting a new chapter, or better question, does anybody have a clue how long itll take them until theyll go on with the writing again? D:
> 
> ...



Well hopefully it won't be like the last three year hiatus... which ended for about ten weeks until this hiatus. So how long can you wait?


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jan 23, 2008)

Im young, so up to 50 years approximately 

although, i dont know where the story ends for now, but if its some exciting part, im going to get crazy and try to read dgray man for the while, or just rereading HxH


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2008)

well it stopped at an exciting part then. XD


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jan 23, 2008)

ah damn , gotta go to work now 

Later


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 23, 2008)

*~SaYo said:


> Thanks for the welcomes
> 
> btw, How long are you waiting a new chapter, or better question, does anybody have a clue how long itll take them until theyll go on with the writing again? D:
> 
> ...



that question is unknown to us as well. at the end of time maybe? 
you still have half a volume to go and after that is the inevitable painful waiting. good luck. and btw, it does indeed stopped at a very exciting climatic part. 

and like i said, i have yet to find someone who dislike Hisoka.  one of these days, maybe i'll just diss him myself. (just forget what i said) 

@Aethos
Welcome~!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2008)

Bisque is Bi, Hisoka is BI and im sure Killua is Bi too, actually come to think of it everyone in HxH is Bi.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Bisque is Bi, Hisoka is BI and im sure Killua is Bi too, actually come to think of it everyone in HxH is Bi.



if i'm not mistaken, i believe what you meant by bi is bishounen (but then i could be wrong). if so, then Killua is bishounen but transformed Bisuke says otherwise.


----------



## Fran (Jan 23, 2008)

Do you know what?
This thread has grown phenomenally more active since it went on Hiatus. How ironic. 
Hey Aethos, ^^ I remember your signature for the Higurashi thread...For a moment, I thought that was the spoiler for ep.24, 

Only the Bishiest Bishies, Mr.Gogo 

Oh. Found a really really cool scan of the injyuus. They are so awesome  check out the bat guy..


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 23, 2008)

The injyuus were easily pwned by the Genei Ryodan (meaning they're unbelievably weak).


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2008)

I remember that panel, they thought they were gonna take out GR


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah but i don't beleive that they were weak just that the GR are some of the strongest that there is in HXH.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 23, 2008)

So much discussion .....  

Well, I am not sure who said that he didnt like Gon. I didnt want to neg him probably lol 

The Injyuu were not weak . They just were outclassed by one badass called Ubo. I'd say that they were too cocky for their own good . If they were 1v1, the fights would have been definitely much better.

Somebody tell hisoka how strong Biskue is . That would be one hell of a fight lol. I dont think i need to tell how it will end though ....    

Welcome @ Aethos. You a regular poster in the OP section IIRC right .... 
This is one of the most addictive threads in the whole forum, and for good reason


----------



## Fran (Jan 23, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Somebody tell hisoka how strong Biskue is . That would be one hell of a fight lol. I dont think i need to tell how it will end though ....



Oh hoh ho. We all know how that will endup 

 Somene superimpose true-form Bisuke onto the one that's reading the porn mag. That's how disturbing it can be


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2008)

> Somebody tell hisoka how strong Biskue is . That would be one hell of a fight lol. I dont think i need to tell how it will end though ....



All I know is that it'll involve rape


----------



## Fran (Jan 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> All I know is that it'll involve rape



Ahhh, on who's behalf?It could go either way.
Like Shalnark says, first come first serve


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 23, 2008)

The fact that we didn't get to see any Genei Ryodan vs The Injyuu annoyed me, i was looking forward to that shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Ahhh, on who's behalf?It could go either way.
> Like Shalnark says, first come first serve



Who ever gets their trousers off first wins


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 23, 2008)

would Biskue transform during the .....(for the lack of a better word) fight ?? 

And how would hisoka take the transformation ?? I predict he will only get bigger as a result


----------



## Fran (Jan 23, 2008)

Hahaha, for Hisoka, it would be like an unripe fruit that sudddenly blossoms into...A ripe fruit.

...

So. Are we to see some more fanart? Is it normally CMGogo or Feanor that does the fanart here?

How about some Kurapika x Senritsu?
Or some Bisuke x Hisoka?

... Gon x Palm!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2008)

I post gifs, don't know who posts the fanart


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> would Biskue transform during the .....(for the lack of a better word) fight ??
> 
> And how would hisoka take the transformation ?? I predict he will only get bigger as a result



I wouldn't be surprised if the second he see's buff bisque he'd go "Hmm I think I like you" and do his little glowing crotch shot


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 23, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the second he see's buff bisque he'd go "Hmm I think I like you" and do his little glowing crotch shot



LOL i know what's with the glowing crotch,i can't imagine what HXH would be whithout Hisoka.


----------



## Razza (Jan 23, 2008)

I can get you fanart, what do you want?

To continue what I was saying earlier. The Zaoldyeck family, I just want them to stay away from the main four because they can do bad things, but, as their fight with Kuroro showed, Zeno and Silva are both manly-men.

The exception is Killuas mom. It's not that i don't like her, I'd just shed no tears if she died because she's stupid.

Hisoka isn't gay or a pedo, he's hisokasexual.

That joke was stupid.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd like to see Silva and Zeno tag team villains more often, but this Netero and Zeno tag team fight against the king is going to be epic. After all we've got the two most powerful and GAR old dudes in the series fighting against an equally powerful foe. It's going to be one heck of a fight.

I just hope Illumi does more in the series though than just be the Itachi to Killua's Sasuke so to speak... but hey at least Illumi is better at mind fucking his little brother. I'd just like to see him do more.

and well let's face it anyone powerful makes Hisoka sexually aroused causing him to make his crotch glow. Hisoka is just fooling the reader into thinking that he likes to stare at Gon and Killua's asses.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 24, 2008)

lol, the best thing about HxH is that Togashi knows exactly what to do in order to keep us begging for more.

All the possibilities ..... just thinking about them are enough for you to ..... you know ..... 

I wouldnt want Killua to go after Illumi, but I would like to see Killua go up against Illumi some time for sure. 

Zeno and Silva too, I think there will be an arc where Killua has to face them but i just want these to to grow up and .... ripen 

Killua and Gon would look soo badaass when they hit puberty lol XD

Killua will definitely get porn FC XD


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 24, 2008)

now the discussion is on Hisoka again. 

in all seriousness, i am curious as to how Killua will react when he sees Zeno in this arc. i wonder how their conversation will be.



> Killua will definitely get porn FC XD



should i join?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2008)

Killua probably won't even see Zeno. After all he didn't get to see Silva and Zeno back in York Shin. Don't see why he'd get to see family now.


----------



## Batman (Jan 24, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> LOL i know what's with the glowing crotch,i can't imagine what HXH would be whithout Hisoka.



Can't you tell how he's excited!!!?!?! lol


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2008)

Hisoka just wants sex but he'll only do it with the ripen fruits.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 24, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Killua probably won't even see Zeno. After all he didn't get to see Silva and Zeno back in York Shin. Don't see why he'd get to see family now.



probably, probably not. HxH is pretty unpredictable so i don't know what'll happen between them. but i was thinking if ever they'd meet, how will they react.

on a side note, i wonder what Hisoka's favorite fruit is...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 24, 2008)

hmm i wonder if hisoka and kuroro lucifer will pop in out of nowhere and slaughter the ant king after he kills netero and zeno


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Killua probably knows who did the Dragon Dive. He might have known it all along. When i read the chapter that features Killua seeing the dragon dive, and everyone stop to think about this new obstacle, 

It is implied that Killua fully comprehends whose this is. Even though I agree that Killua didnot know Nen when he was in the mansion, he might have figured somethings about their father's and grandfather's abilities after learning about Nen.


----------



## Batman (Jan 24, 2008)

How old do you think you'll be when the second hiatus is over? I'm thinking I'll be thirty.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 24, 2008)

it'll end soon i pray, perhaps months from now


----------



## Batman (Jan 24, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> it'll end soon i pray, perhaps months from now



Yeah but what I fear is that it will be 68 months from now. >_<


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2008)

Netero and Zeno won't be killed by the ant king cause they probably have super power ups that will make them kick ass.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 24, 2008)

netero and zeno are old. they will die


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 24, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> netero and zeno are old. they will die



due to old age.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 24, 2008)

I think zeno and Netero are going to rip the king with their coolness then in the amazingness of that aftermath we will see the long awaited Chrollo,Hisoka fight,i just can't wait a few months i need my HXH fix.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Noes .... i think atleast one of them will die in teh encounter, thus setting the other one up to finish the King. 
But then again, Togashi already stated that battle experience is the key instead of absolute powerlevel .... 

lets see how the battle goes. This wait is making me crazy


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2008)

Netero will die, but Zeno will live and take Killua back to thunder mountain


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 24, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Noes .... i think atleast one of them will die in teh encounter, thus setting the other one up to finish the King.
> But then again, Togashi already stated that battle experience is the key instead of absolute powerlevel ....
> 
> lets see how the battle goes. This wait is making me crazy



speaking of experience, what kind of experience actually? there are other kinds of experience you know... *nosebleed*  

if you're talking about Battle experience here, then obviously Zeno and Netero have the upperhand, but then the King is a fast learner. this fight is pretty much unpredictable and can have different outcomes. i want the new chapter now...  



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Netero will die, but Zeno will live and take Killua back to thunder mountain


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2008)

The king is just unbelieveably strong, I don't how they'll defeat him but all I know is Togashi better make it a big one. I wan't an ova now

HxH needs more love.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 24, 2008)

Tompa will kill the king.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 24, 2008)

i dont think either Zeno will get killed, he seems to the type to always get by even in the worst situation, maybe the prez though
- i dont mind the hiatus as long as the manga gets back to level of the ryodan arc


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Tompa already killed the king  .... 

The king hasnt realized it yet because the speedblitz distorted the space time continuum and Even Togashi ran out of ideas to draw it ...... hence the break


----------



## ?ber-man (Jan 24, 2008)

Due to the blatant lack of fan art you have caused a mediocre artist to come out of his shell and draw some pics.... my goal for right know is to draw all the ryodan (hopefully I make it)... anyways heres the first two:


*Spoiler*: __ 




     Yay, feitan! I was trying to draw him with a kind of "You dare underestimate me!?!?!" look. he's one of my favorite characters, and apparently one of the strongest ryodan.  Due to the rest of the ryodans reaction when he got serious versus the chimera ant it would seem that he has high destrucive capabilities.  Since Hisoka loves powerful ppl so much Im not sure why he didn't go after feitan...maybe he's just not his type





*Spoiler*: __ 




    I really like how this picture came out.... anyways, I dont really have much to say about kortopi, except im eagerly awaiting to see his(?) fighting style.  perhaps similar to naruto's kage bunshin? im sure togashi will think of some ingenious teqnique for him...




more to come....


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 24, 2008)

nah it's too soon for Netero and Zeno to die. This is going to show how they're badass. If they're going to die it won't be until way later. Then again unlike Genkai; Netero and Zeno doesn't really have a reason for dying.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2008)

We still on hiatus? damn, any word on when the manga returns?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 24, 2008)

Parallax said:


> We still on hiatus? damn, any word on when the manga returns?


When hell freezes over 

IF we're lucky


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey guys,

I think netero will die but zeno will make it through. I have to agree with master bait although the out come of the fight depends more on fighting experience king is a very fast learner, he learned all of the gun-gi girl's years of strategies in what couple of weeks? so I think he already knows alot about how to handle a fight which this probably surprises both geezers, cause they probably putting their hopes on the fact that he is just an amature fighter with great amount of nen.

@ Uber_man thanks for the fanart XD its nice I like your kortopi, keep up the good work :thumb


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with Nico Robin,i think that the geezers are going to be suprised by the kings ability to learn fast,can't wait for another chapter, please Togashi  give us another one soon or i'll get all Kaito on your ass.


----------



## Fran (Jan 24, 2008)

Kaito? Kaito is Pitou's robotic sex slave   For now, Shoot has him imprisoned inside that freaking awesome house of his 


Am I the only one who still thinks, especialy after the last few chapters, that Shoot is AMAZINGLY awesome? His nen ability is simply sublimeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Razza (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm sorta rooting for Netero and Zeno simply because I don't want the king to be left up to Killua and Gon, From what we've seen it would seem silly if they went and beat him. Part of the reason why the Yorkshin arc was so interesting for me is because it showed that the main characters, despite gaining some strength when they learned Nen (And Kurapika with his Hax-chains aside) are still fledgling hunters whereas a lot of shonen would have gone down the path of super powering everyone for no apparent reason..


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah it's good to see that Gon and Killua don't always have to fight the most powerful villain of the arc. Plus it does make for better drama.

Like when they couldn't even beat Knuckle and Shoot.

and seriously I'm confused is Pitou a guy or a girl? Because damn Pitou is more ambiguous looking than Haku.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 25, 2008)

Aethos said:


> and seriously I'm confused is Pitou a guy or a girl? Because damn Pitou is more ambiguous looking than Haku.



He is a male. 

Togashi is really good at confusing the genders of his characters.

and i agree. one thing i love about HxH is that it isn't necessary for the main protagonists to defeat the boss villains. i don't like Gon and Killua (as much as a fanboy i am) to defeat the King either.  if that happens, it just so doesn't make sense. but i want them to team up and beat Pitou.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 25, 2008)

gon vs pitou will be a great fight, gon has to make another big jump in power soon


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 25, 2008)

Haha, I saw some Pitou pron the other day... female Pitou pron. 



> and seriously I'm confused is Pitou a guy or a girl? Because damn Pitou is more ambiguous looking than Haku


And Killua's little sis- I mean, brother.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 25, 2008)

^ you dirty bastard  ...... post pics or else .... :shrooms 
I aint kidding about the pics 

Lol yeah. There have been a lot of discussions in this thread regarding the gender of some of the characters in HXH. Haku doesnt even come close. 

Killua's brother Karuto and Pitou are the epitomes of this. 

Gon and Killua beating the king would be lame and unrealistic. I think Togashi wont do something so bland after making us wait for so long. 

Gon's face in the last panel was awesome .....


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 25, 2008)

?ber-man said:


> Due to the blatant lack of fan art you have caused a mediocre artist to come out of his shell and draw some pics.... my goal for right know is to draw all the ryodan (hopefully I make it)... anyways heres the first two:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol, I shall accept the gauntlet ... and do something awesome ...... but yeah i am still a mediocre artist. 
I did a Kurapica sometime back but the head kinda came out to be smaller in comparison. I aint posting that one lol 

Nice fanarts btw ....


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 25, 2008)

Of course I would hate it if gon and killua got involved in the king fight, they are still babies 

But I still think that the two geezers might not be able to win, they both will be defeated unless gon stops pitou from healing which that would stop the king from fighting XD but i doubt that will happen


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 25, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ^ you dirty bastard  ...... post pics or else .... :shrooms
> I aint kidding about the pics
> 
> Lol yeah. There have been a lot of discussions in this thread regarding the gender of some of the characters in HXH. Haku doesnt even come close.


Kukuku, maybe be later.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 25, 2008)

?ber-man said:


> Due to the blatant lack of fan art you have caused a mediocre artist to come out of his shell and draw some pics.... my goal for right know is to draw all the ryodan (hopefully I make it)... anyways heres the first two:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



owwww~!!! nice fanart


*Spoiler*: __ 



am i weird? i personally like the Feitan one. i lol'ed after seeing it.  reminds me of the ninja turtles.




and what is this talk about genders. 

btw, i think Pufu is a fagget.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 25, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> owwww~!!! nice fanart
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



you ok with all the talk about sexual orientation then


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 25, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> you ok with all the talk about sexual orientation then



OF COURSE NOT!!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i lied.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 25, 2008)

Lawl Shanks do you really want the Nef pron?


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 25, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Lawl Shanks do you really want the Nef pron?



PM is your friend.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 25, 2008)

Enjoy.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 25, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Enjoy.



saved.  **


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2008)

PM it to me aswell, please!!!!!

Oh and Pufu isn't a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), he's just has confused feelings about the king


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 25, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> btw, i think Pufu is a fagget.


^What he said.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 25, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Gon's face in the last panel was awesome .....



damn straight lol


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 25, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> He is a male.
> 
> Togashi is really good at confusing the genders of his characters.
> 
> and i agree. one thing i love about HxH is that it isn't necessary for the main protagonists to defeat the boss villains. i don't like Gon and Killua (as much as a fanboy i am) to defeat the King either.  if that happens, it just so doesn't make sense. but i want them to team up and beat Pitou.



Yup Netero and Zeno are top tier fighters and only they can face the perfect Cell look alike.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 26, 2008)

Now that we have seen enough of the Chimera ant arc ..... who do you think will win, Cell or the King ? 

I'd say that the King will make minced meat out of Cell


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 26, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Now that we have seen enough of the Chimera ant arc ..... who do you think will win, Cell or the King ?
> 
> I'd say that the King will make minced meat out of Cell



What Cell? i'm assuming it's perfect Cell.

Cell is a planet buster. though we haven't really seen much about the King, but i doubt he can defeat perfect Cell.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah any version of cell destroys this king sorry guys. unless the king is gonna upgrade massively


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 26, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> yeah any version of cell destroys this king sorry guys.* unless the king is gonna upgrade massively*



and if that happens, who the hell in HxH world can defeat the King?!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 26, 2008)

Ging. 


Lawl, I hope HXH never reaches DBZ levels in power. I'd like them more down to Earth.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 26, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> *Ging.*
> 
> 
> Lawl, I hope HXH never reaches DBZ levels in power. I'd like them more down to Earth.



we still don't know what Ging is capable of as of yet but i honestly think he can't defeat the King if the King is to be able to power up drastically to the level of Cell [which i don't like to happen]. i love how HxH is going right now and i don't want HxH to reach DBZ power levels.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 26, 2008)

the one who will defeat the king is tompa, it's quite easy to figure it out people


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah ... i kinda got carried away with Cell Vs King comparison 

Tompa is always lurking in the background


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 26, 2008)

He'll trick the King into drinking a poison filled soda.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2008)

aw c'mon now. No one in the HxH world is even close to planet busting status. So obviously Cell would win.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2008)

But DBZ has an unfair advantage over all other shonen, its power levels are beyond stupidity. I'd prefer HxH to have normal margins of strenght.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 26, 2008)

Aethos said:


> aw c'mon now. No one in the HxH world is even close to planet busting status. So obviously Cell would win.



obviously. and i agree with you CMgogo. i don't really like HxH to end up having the same powerlevels with Dragon Ball. DOES NOT WANT!!!


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2008)

HxH with DBZ powerlevels ain't gonna happened, cuz that would be fuckin stupid.


----------



## Razza (Jan 26, 2008)

No we don't know what Ging is like in terms of power but anyone who's first clearly shown Riding on a dragon which is riding on a Dragon must be awesome.

I don't think any character in any fighting shonen could be the DBZ characters. Destroying planets is kinda hard to beat.

If Gon's hairs becomes gold or if we get a character named Gollua (  ) I will gather an army and raid Togashi's house.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 26, 2008)

The closest HxH is gonna become to DBZ is if an Emmision user (that's top tier of course) charges up their nen 100% and blasts something


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 26, 2008)

Onrik said:


> No we don't know what Ging is like in terms of power but anyone who's first clearly shown Riding on a dragon which is riding on a Dragon must be awesome.
> 
> I don't think any character in any fighting shonen could be the DBZ characters. Destroying planets is kinda hard to beat.
> 
> If Gon's hairs becomes gold or if we get a character named Gollua (  ) I will gather an army and raid Togashi's house.



Ging is awesome but i bet ha can't reach DBZ powerlevels. 

@ Gollua. 



KLoWn said:


> HxH with DBZ powerlevels ain't gonna happened, cuz that would be fuckin stupid.



i agree. that's why i don't want it to happen.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 26, 2008)

> I'd say that the King will make minced meat out of Cell



in terms of character, yes. cell was such a generic character, all he wanted was to be the strongest, plus he was bland as hell. at least the king has shown some depth at why he is confused at himself not killing komugi.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 26, 2008)

Onrik said:


> No we don't know what Ging is like in terms of power but anyone who's first clearly shown Riding on a dragon which is riding on a Dragon must be awesome.
> 
> I don't think any character in any fighting shonen could be the DBZ characters. Destroying planets is kinda hard to beat.
> 
> If Gon's hairs becomes gold or if we get a character named Gollua (  ) I will gather an army and raid Togashi's house.



yeah ... DBZ powerlevels were stupid IMO. Destroying planets with a power level just above 9000 was fail . 

HxH will not fall into that trap i know. And you wont need to gather an army ... we will be coming of our own accord


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2008)

Komugi is final villain, she was able to manipulate the king so easily that I don't trust her. Not to mention her bogies are teh evil


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 26, 2008)

the strongest thing i think hxh would be possible is destroy a hill. planet busting will always remain as DBZ forte.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 26, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Komugi is final villain, she was able to manipulate the king so easily that I don't trust her. Not to mention her bogies are teh evil



wut about Tompa-san?


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 26, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> wut about Tompa-san?



secret boss


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 26, 2008)

yep komogi and tompa are in it together XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 26, 2008)

Tompa X Komugi now  ? 

They are Saiyans aliens in Disguise ....


----------



## Fran (Jan 26, 2008)

And Kuroto  
Some Bisshy hotness  It means we'll also have to throw Pitou in there as well.

I think all the Division Commanders are going to be fodder now


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 26, 2008)

oh yeah of course we might add a pinch of machi there as well XD and some feitan please


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 26, 2008)

Needs more Hisoka tbh.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2008)

Less fuckin ants and more GN


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> But DBZ has an unfair advantage over all other shonen, its power levels are beyond stupidity. I'd prefer HxH to have normal margins of strenght.



The funny part is how in most cases the energy blasts are only strong enough to cause a small crater despite how high the power levels are.

Like Vegeta's suicide attack for example.

Yet the excuse for this is "dur they're just surpressing their power so they don't blow up the planet."

Bullshit it's a plot hole and everyone knows it.

Personally I wouldn't mind HxH having YYH levels of strength.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2008)

Who knows maybe Ging will be over 9000

Oh wait wasn't Gon 20,000?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 26, 2008)

Meaning that Ging is probably over NINE BILLION!!!!!11111

and really I felt like Gon when Knuckle went into his explanation about Gon's power. If anything I felt more confused after the explanation than I was before it.


----------



## Razza (Jan 27, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Meaning that Ging is probably over NINE BILLION!!!!!11111
> 
> and really I felt like Gon when Knuckle went into his explanation about Gon's power. If anything I felt more confused after the explanation than I was before it.



I sorta skipped through that part. Don't care about power-levels, just punch someone already.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 27, 2008)

Onrik said:


> I sorta skipped through that part. Don't care about power-levels, just punch someone already.



lol. i thought i was the only one who doesn't actually care about the powerlevels. didn't even read the "interest part".


----------



## Adachi (Jan 27, 2008)

Started this series some months ago, but gave up when I reached the York Shin arc.

But recently I've picked it up, and things are much better than I expected. 

Genei Ryodan is purely inhumane.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 27, 2008)

Simon said:


> Started this series some months ago, but gave up when I reached the York Shin arc.
> 
> But recently I've picked it up, and things are much better than I expected.
> 
> Genei Ryodan is purely inhumane.



HOW DARE YOU DROPPED IT JUST *WHEN* YOU REACHED YORK SHIN ARC?!?! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



i am glad you're enjoying it. please do continue and i'm hoping that you'll be coming by frequently in this forum to discuss HxH with us. 

and GR rocks!!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 27, 2008)

We dont discuss HxH as such ...... We discuss crack pairings and spam ..... 

Powerlevels suck ass .... DBZ made something really interesting into a huge  

Where the hell is Mattaru ...... this page lacks s ....  

Ging is top tier .... but lets be realistic that he wont lead to any fangasms. Hisoka is there precisely for that job.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ging's gonna bust some planets yo.

and well I thought Greed Island was awesome for a training arc. I can't believe some people hate that arc.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 27, 2008)

GI = fuckingtastic arc

Probably my favourite with Yorkshin at second.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 27, 2008)

Aethos said:


> and well I thought Greed Island was awesome for a training arc. I can't believe some people hate that arc.



yeah i don't even know why they find it boring. i consider GI as a training arc and it is the BEST training arc i've seen in anime/manga history so far. and plus...


*Spoiler*: _this is actually directed at Mattaru_ 



we can see Hisoka naked. 




edit: 
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (1 members and *7 guests*)
Master Bait*

hey come on in! join us!


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 27, 2008)

We need a new chapter so we have something to talk about


----------



## Fran (Jan 27, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> We dont discuss HxH as such ...... We discuss crack pairings and spam .....
> 
> Powerlevels suck ass .... DBZ made something really interesting into a huge
> 
> ...



 I missed you too Feanor!



DBZ was quite cool, I watched it in cantonese dub when I was like, 4-5 years old. 13 years later and it has lost all appeal. Apart from the GT Series Theme Tune is hot  

So, which character haven't we molested with our pervey fanfiction yet?
How about Hanzo?
Or Machi? Machi x Korutopi? Beauty meets...Cousin Itt?

Bisuke x Leorio would be so awesome


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 27, 2008)

Lol, me online too now 

Biskue X Leorio ... lets see how it goes ...... 

Leorio: You show me your hatsu and I will show you mine 

Biskue: Ok then ....... 

[Leorio goes   and ]

10 mins later we find a badly beaten up Leorio being treated by Biskue's hatsu(forgot her name) while Biskue looks over with concern whilst saying "you shouldnt have tried to grope hatsu-chan"

But all this was a part of Leorio's plan


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2008)

Im online now too

Okay lets discuss how on earth Gon will beat Pitou.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 27, 2008)

^PnJ/CIS? **


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 27, 2008)

Gon alone?! 

there's no way in hell he'll beat Pitou alone. i even doubt he can beat Pitou even with Killua's aid. unless Pitou is busy with something else (healing Komugi), i don't see how Gon is gonna be a match to Pitou.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2008)

Btw Happy b-day KLoWn.

And obviously Gon and Killua will both defeat Pitou, possibly by using Komugi as a human shield


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 27, 2008)

Pitou is too strong for them Killua+Gon combination ..... 

Gon himself has no chance ..... it will be like Netero Vs Gon and Killua, unless we see Killua's new technique. 

Dont you see that Togashi has set up all four kinds of battles possible in HxH verse ??

1. Knuckle and Shoot Vs the 6 armed freak(need to re-read HxH once again ) - Hitting the ants with something they have no prior knowledge of 

2. Gon and Killua Vs Pitou - battle of Nen who lands the most hits wins

3. Netero and Zeno Vs King - Experience vs power (fight against all the odds) 

4. Morau Vs Pufu - Straight Vs Gay


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Btw Happy b-day KLoWn.


Thnx man 


'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> 3. Netero and Zeno Vs King - Experience vs power (fight against all the odds)


Easily the battle i have the highest expectations for, it's gonna be sick.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 27, 2008)

^that and hisoka vs kuroro(that fight has to happen, please togashi)...


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 27, 2008)

If Gon lost badly to Pitou....I'd laugh.

I don't see why Togashi would stress experience so much then throw it all out the window. Like hasn't Gon been a hunter longer than Pitou's been alive.

For a while there I was worried that Togashi was starting to stress brute force over actual experience when he said the Royal Guards stood a chance against Netero. 

When Netero pwn'd Pitou I felt better about it, experience actual meant something. Gon should at least be able to put up a good fight.


----------



## Fran (Jan 27, 2008)

Ahhh...
But if we look at this way:

Pitou > Distracted Kaito
Kaito > Gon + Killua
Syllogism: Therefore, Pitou > Gon and Killua
 Ok,maybe not, but remember one of Gon's strongest points is innnovation during battle (as witnesssed vs knuckle). This will d*efinetely * 100% be the key that decides their victory.

Maybe something about Dr.Blithe (Pitou's Hatsu) and the rendeed immobility will make Gon think up something clever.

That and everything else, will happen in three years time when Togashi gets off his butt...








Kaito. I want to see Kaito's #1-9 Hatsu...


----------



## Nakor (Jan 27, 2008)

Darker Hershey Lite said:


> If Gon lost badly to Pitou....I'd laugh.
> 
> I don't see why Togashi would stress experience so much then throw it all out the window. Like hasn't Gon been a hunter longer than Pitou's been alive.
> 
> ...



but gon hasn't had that much more experience than pitou, considering how fast the ants are able to learn. killua will have to help gon for them to beat pitou.  

the amount of nen someone has certainly plays a key role in fights. that was shown when novu, just by feeling one of the royal guards nen, was completely broken. and i bet novu has fought people stronger than gon is right now. novu is an experienced nen user.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 27, 2008)

fireball said:


> but gon hasn't had that much more experience than pitou, considering how fast the ants are able to learn. killua will have to help gon for them to beat pitou.
> 
> the amount of nen someone has certainly plays a key role in fights. that was shown when novu, just by feeling one of the royal guards nen, was completely broken. and i bet novu has fought people stronger than gon is right now. novu is an experienced nen user.



Gon has been a hunter for about a year and a half. Killua has been trained from birth. For Pitou to bridge all that in a little over a month (which most of was spent just guarding the king) it's too much. 

As for Novu, he was just soft in the head. Kaito, Marau, Knuckles, and Shoot(lol) are encountering RG's and aren't getting cold feet like he did.

Gon and Killua should be able to defeat Pitou becaus of the huge difference in experience.



Mattaru said:


> Ahhh...
> But if we look at this way:
> 
> Pitou > Distracted Kaito
> ...



I agree. Pitou might have a huge difference in starting strength but there's no substitute for the experience Gon and Killua have gained. 

This isn't DBZ where the person with the biggest power lvl pwns all. Experience is a key factor in battles.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 27, 2008)

Darker Hershey Lite said:


> This isn't DBZ where the person with the biggest power lvl pwns all. Experience is a key factor in battles.


When that ant that wanted to save the queen gave his opinion on the Chairman's nen/powerlevel/whatever it was he said that he wouldn't even get past the Kings bodyguards, i fail to see how Gon and Killua would have a chance.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> When that ant that wanted to save the queen gave his opinion on the Chairman's nen/powerlevel/whatever it was he said that he wouldn't even get past the Kings bodyguards, i fail to see how Gon and Killua would have a chance.




All they were going of was Netero briefly flairing up his aura and then comparing it to the Kings. The ant said that Netero didn't have a chance but when they got in actual combat he took care of Pitou pretty easily.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 27, 2008)

Darker Hershey Lite said:


> All they were going of was Netero briefly flairing up his aura and then comparing it to the Kings. The ant said that Netero didn't have a chance but when they got in actual combat he took care of Pitou pretty easily.


Yeah but that was after he sat on that mountain powering up.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> yeah i don't even know why they find it boring. i consider GI as a training arc and it is the BEST training arc i've seen in anime/manga history so far. and plus...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _this is actually directed at Mattaru_
> ...



Bah I'd rather see buff bisque naked than Hisoka...

I agree though it was the best training arc I've ever seen in anime/manga



Master Bait said:


> Gon alone?!
> 
> there's no way in hell he'll beat Pitou alone. i even doubt he can beat Pitou even with Killua's aid. unless Pitou is busy with something else (healing Komugi), i don't see how Gon is gonna be a match to Pitou.



Pitou's gonna rush Gon and Gon's gonna be all "IMMA PULL OUT MY ROCK!"

By the way I'm surprised we've never gotten a HxH fighting game yet. I mean seriously WTF?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah, seriously, there are a few cool HxH games, like hunter x hunter ryumyaku no saidan(rpg) but still, there isn't a single beat n' up of HxH...
and playing ryumyaku no saidan for example is a little hard, since it's a rpg and it's in japanese, there are some parts where you think wtf?...
i play some games in japanese, but all of them are fighting games...you don't need to understand japanese(i know a few things of course as an anime/manga fan)to clear these types of games..besides we have faq's...

bue yeah, HxH needs to get a fighting game...i mean, all the big series have one or more, like naruto or one piece...


----------



## Fran (Jan 27, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> yeah i don't even know why they find it boring. i consider GI as a training arc and it is the BEST training arc i've seen in anime/manga history so far. and plus...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _this is actually directed at Mattaru_
> ...



I've got the fap machine ready Masterbait! 

The light comedy in that training arc with Killua getting molested by Bisuke was good.

I think certain HxH chars. appear in the Jump games. 
I've never actually played any HxH Game though. It would be odd to use HxH characters...Their abilities are pretty realistic and therefore underpowered compared to others.

It would be awesome to have a HxH game though.

Flicking cards with Hisoka, Bungee Gum...
Zeno's nen dragon...
Although Kurapika's hatsu would be a little bit h4x 

Ni~Paaaaaaah


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 27, 2008)

I've heard theres some games, mostly set on Greed Island tho.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah I'd love to see all the specials and stuff a HxH game would have though I feel like Leorio would be the weakest character... with the least impressive moves.


----------



## Razza (Jan 27, 2008)

A: Wack with Briefcase
B: Whack with Briefcase
Y: Whack with Briefcase 
X: Whack especially hard with Briefcase


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 28, 2008)

Onrik said:


> A: Wack with Briefcase
> B: Whack with Briefcase
> Y: Whack with Briefcase
> X: Whack especially hard with Briefcase



it doesn't matter as long as the damage is OVER 9000!!!


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 28, 2008)

heh maybe they'd even crack a few jokes at how pathetic Leorio's moves are in the game just for the lulz.


----------



## Brooke (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey you guys should go here and vote for Dave cause he is awesome.

*
CLICK HERE TO VOTE FOR DAVE*​


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 28, 2008)

Brooke said:


> Hey you guys should go here and vote for Dave cause he is awesome.


I just voted for Darkhope, thanks for the link.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 28, 2008)

What exactly is wrong with Togashi anyway does anyone have the details?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 28, 2008)

Nothing he is just busy playing games and spending quality time sitting on his ass 

All they have said is that HxH is TEMPERORILY going on hatius and togashi apologises and promises that he will BACK SHORTLY hopefully. 

which shortly >= three years or more & temperorily = permanent for now


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 28, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> What exactly is wrong with Togashi anyway does anyone have the details?



wife >>>>>>>>>>> fans coz Togashi is a man. 



> All they have said is that HxH is TEMPERORILY going on hatius and togashi apologises and promises that he will BACK SHORTLY hopefully.
> 
> which shortly >= three years or more & temperorily = permanent for now



lol. part of me agrees while another part of me doesn't. i'll be optimistic and think it'll be back for not longer than a year at least. which is still a damn long break.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol, so much activity ... I aint liking where this thread is going ....  

What will happen if Hisoka comes across Silva  ??


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Lol, so much activity ... I aint liking where this thread is going ....
> 
> What will happen if Hisoka comes across Silva  ??



He will be rape in 5 seconds after all Silva and Zeno are over 9000!


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 28, 2008)

> What will happen if Hisoka comes across Silva??



he won't get an erection because Silva has already ripened a long long time ago.  and he doesn't like "Silva fruit".


----------



## Batman (Jan 28, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> he won't get an erection because Silva has already ripened a long long time ago.  and he doesn't like "Silva fruit".



I don't know. Netero ripended a long time ago as well, and Hisoka looked like he wanted to jump his bones during the exam.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 28, 2008)

hmm it's obvious they will have some good time if you know what I mean


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah !! 

Hisoka will take on anyone regardless of age ... he looks at other stuff obviously .

Would Silva accept a contract to kill Hisoka, if someone approached him with it ?


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah why wouldnt he? I think even Illumi would do it for money unless he knows he cant take him.


----------



## Shishou (Jan 28, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> I just voted for Darkhope, thanks for the link.



You voted for a woman?  You are not a man.  Hand over your testicles at the front desk.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 28, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Yeah why wouldnt he? I think even Illumi would do it for money unless he knows he cant take him.



Did you forget that killua told Gon that his father once killed a Ryodan member once. He came back and told them never to pick a fight with the Ryodan. 

Well, Silva and Zeno took a contract to kill kuroro because they banked on two things 

1. Illumi to take out the godfathers before they get seriously injured by Kuroro
2. Kuroro would not try to kill them because he obviously would like to collect their hatsus


----------



## Fran (Jan 28, 2008)

> 1. Illumi to take out the godfathers before they get seriously injured by Kuroro
> 2. Kuroro would not try to kill them because he obviously would like to collect their hatsus



Good point Feanor  You know Zeno is not a risk-taker. Although recent chapters proved otherwise.

Didn't you just fucking [yes FUCKING] orgasm when him and Netero appeared on his nen dragon? One of the most erotic moments in manga history 


Another thought: What on earth would happen if Ging puts a contact on Gon to test him? What would Killua do? What if Illumi strikes again


----------



## Batman (Jan 28, 2008)

I know this is off topic, but I still want a translated version of the hunter x hunter game for the ps2.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 28, 2008)

> Another thought: What on earth would happen if Ging puts a contact on Gon to test him? What would Killua do? What if Illumi strikes again



Firstly he'd be the most terrible father ever and secondly Gon would be dead meat

But we all know in a contest between Gon and Killua's family, Killua would side with Gon. Killua and Gon sitting in a tree...


----------



## ?ber-man (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey everybody thanks alot for the feedback!
anyways.... more subpar fan art!!!

Hisoka vs. Chrollo


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 28, 2008)

@Über-man good one I like the impressions on their faces and i like your style of drawing

@Feanor yeah you might be right, they probably try to avoid conflict with GR, but they  are practically family now that koruto is one of them

@Mattaru that would b interesting actually I want to see a killua & gon against zoylds but I wanted them (zeno & silva) getting a job to kill ging then it will be interesting but if they dont dare to even mess with GR then there is no chance they accept a job to fight ging


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 28, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Another thought: What on earth would happen if Ging puts a contact on Gon to test him? What would Killua do? What if Illumi strikes again



Well Ging could be an even bigger prick and send the Zeyoldicks to assassinate Gon in an attempt to test him. Damn I would love to see Gon and Killua's reaction to that. XD


----------



## Nakor (Jan 28, 2008)

Darker Hershey Lite said:


> Gon has been a hunter for about a year and a half. Killua has been trained from birth. For Pitou to bridge all that in a little over a month (which most of was spent just guarding the king) it's too much.
> 
> As for Novu, he was just soft in the head. Kaito, Marau, Knuckles, and Shoot(lol) are encountering RG's and aren't getting cold feet like he did.
> 
> ...



I didn't say gon and killua couldn't possibly take on pitou. i was replying to the comment that gon could beat pitou alone. 

the ants have been shown to be able to advance rapidly. even the king has been shown that he can think up new strategies quickly.  thus in battle, they can adapt quickly. 

kilua certainly has lots of fighitng experience, but gon doesn't have that much compared to a seasoned fighter. battle experience will play a much larger role in all the other fights i believe, but less so for the gon/killua fight. however, if strategy does come very much into play int eh pitou fight, it will be killua who is making the plans primarily.

oh and nen strength does come into play alot in fights too. do you think gon's rock could even hurt ubo if ubo released all his nen? i very much doubt it would even effect him one bit. if there is a large difference in nen, then even the best strategies may never work.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 29, 2008)

i think for gon to win vs pitou will take massive PIS


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't think rock would do much against Uvo but i think it would at least hurt a little bit cause Gon has improved loads since Yorkshin.

Not that we will ever know poor Uvo.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2008)

Gon's rock, it may not be Ubo's semi-atomic bomb, but I don't see it not breaking something vital if it lands. 

Their is a point where raw power + animal instincts > experience. However Killua and Gon vs Pitou isn't the case.

Though Killua is an assassin, he is not a fighter. Assassins don't fight, they kill, usually in a matter that doesn't allow a reaction. If an assassins target is given chance to react, the assassin is in a fight, meaning that his over all chance of finishing the job decreases drastically. That is why Killua was trained to run if your opponent is stronger, because he was trained to be an assassin not a fighter. And besides given the nature of most assassinations, your target is generally someone of importance and power because of that importance, not his fighting ability.   

While Gon is hunter, he still starts off slow and lets his opponents get too many hits, something that Gon with proper amount of experience shouldn't let happen considering his nen level. 

Pitou and the rest of the RB are monsters, raw power and natural instincts, born fighters. That is the worse type for Killua, because Killua relies on quick kills and generally being superior both physically and mentally then his opponents. And very problematic for Gon, who takes the time to measure his opponents strength and lets the enemy get in a few licks before he fully adjusted to his adversary. 

However there is a bit of hope, which makes this fight winnable for the duo. Pitou nen ability is purely a support role that has no use in combat. Even better it exhausts his nen. But lets say Pitou nen isn't exhausted will Gon and Killua still lose? Probably, but considering that Pitou may be the worse match up ever for two start ups, Pitou fighting style lacks tricks. He doesn't have fancy nen abilities of noob busting ownage, to spam in this fight. This helps Gon, who doesn't have to worry about being blown up by some crazy nen ability Pitou may be hiding under his sleeve. And Killua also has his own abilities that work better on pure fighter types like Pitou. 

All in all this could go either way with Pitou winning by a lot or Gon and Killua winning with team work and synergy.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 29, 2008)

Gon will lose i just can't see a winning agaist Pitou unless Killua go and help him.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 29, 2008)

Gon and Killua shouldn't stand much of a chance even with teamwork. Oh, well. I'll just wait to see how Togashi resolves this. He's never been one for mindless powerups and unlogic plotwins.


----------



## Kuroro (Jan 29, 2008)

Über-man said:


> Hey everybody thanks alot for the feedback!
> anyways.... more subpar fan art!!!
> 
> Hisoka vs. Chrollo



Not too shabby. I have to wonder how long it will take for that particular fight to ever occur...if it ever does. The only thing that is absolutely certain is that the fight will be epic.


----------



## Fran (Jan 29, 2008)

Ahhh ^^

Imagine if the end of arc turns into a tragedy.

Netero, Zeno dead. Morau, Knuckle, Shoot, Palm <- dead. 

Gon and Killua on the run...
And the Chimera Ants continue on to the next arc.

That would be epic 

Gon should make his nen into something similar to Ubogin's Big Bang. He was truly a nutcase, and I loved it 

If Gon's Nen was rated at 22,000, what do you think Ubogin's was? I think it must be touching the 100,000 limit.

I wish Togashi would release a character book rating the character's strengths.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 29, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Though Killua is an assassin, he is not a fighter. Assassins don't fight, they kill, usually in a matter that doesn't allow a reaction. If an assassins target is given chance to react, the assassin is in a fight, meaning that his over all chance of finishing the job decreases drastically. That is why Killua was trained to run if your opponent is stronger, because he was trained to be an assassin not a fighter. And besides given the nature of most assassinations, your target is generally someone of importance and power because of that importance, not his fighting ability.
> 
> Pitou and the rest of the RB are monsters, raw power and natural instincts, born fighters. That is the worse type for Killua, because Killua relies on quick kills and generally being superior both physically and mentally then his opponents. And very problematic for Gon, who takes the time to measure his opponents strength and lets the enemy get in a few licks before he fully adjusted to his adversary.



two very good points I agree on them

@ Mattaru to be fare it is not far from reality if it does happen and we know togashi likes to keep the story somehow realistic, so it wont be a surprise if they all end up dead and the arc continues. But I think the only ants left alive would be king, the gay guy(pufo?) and pitu


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm looking for some badass HxH gifs but can't seem to find any. Could anyone provide me some assistance? I'd like to try and get a HxH set.


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 29, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I'm looking for some badass HxH gifs but can't seem to find any. Could anyone provide me some assistance? I'd like to try and get a HxH set.



ask Goku (aka Birkin), but i think he's banned? 

CMgogo also knows how to make gifs.


----------



## Zeromatrious (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I don't see anywhere better to ask, so I will try here...

I have a question for those who have seen the Hunter X Hunter Anime: Would you reccomend it to someone who is looking for an Anime with strategic fights and a good story? 

Thank you.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 29, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Gon's rock, it may not be Ubo's semi-atomic bomb, but I don't see it not breaking something vital if it lands.



Agree'd. If Gon get's to land a flat out Rock to Pitou it's gonna hurt him, probably pretty bad too. I see the same thing about his scissor attack too. Big problem I'm seeing is getting that attack to land.



Wuzzman said:


> Their is a point where raw power + animal instincts > experience. However Killua and Gon vs Pitou isn't the case.
> 
> Though Killua is an assassin, he is not a fighter. Assassins don't fight, they kill, usually in a matter that doesn't allow a reaction. If an assassins target is given chance to react, the assassin is in a fight, meaning that his over all chance of finishing the job decreases drastically. That is why Killua was trained to run if your opponent is stronger, because he was trained to be an assassin not a fighter. And besides given the nature of most assassinations, your target is generally someone of importance and power because of that importance, not his fighting ability.



Valid point.

...Though if Killua mannages to break in on Pitou while hes healing Komugi Killua could win this fight right then and there.



Wuzzman said:


> While Gon is hunter, he still starts off slow and lets his opponents get too many hits, something that Gon with proper amount of experience shouldn't let happen considering his nen level.
> 
> Pitou and the rest of the RB are monsters, raw power and natural instincts, born fighters. That is the worse type for Killua, because Killua relies on quick kills and generally being superior both physically and mentally then his opponents. *And very problematic for Gon, who takes the time to measure his opponents strength and lets the enemy get in a few licks before he fully adjusted to his adversary*.



I glad you brought that up because think this is the fight in which Gon may made tha change from needing time to get going like he has in all the previous fights.

He seems to be mentally gearing himself up before the fight. Such as...

along with the scene where he stayed focus through out Zeno's dragon drive and the last look he had in 270. 

Regardless if I'm right or wrong. You brought up a good point.



Wuzzman said:


> However there is a bit of hope, which makes this fight winnable for the duo. Pitou nen ability is purely a support role that has no use in combat. Even better it exhausts his nen. But lets say Pitou nen isn't exhausted will Gon and Killua still lose? Probably, but considering that Pitou may be the worse match up ever for two start ups, Pitou fighting style lacks tricks. He doesn't have fancy nen abilities of noob busting ownage, to spam in this fight. This helps Gon, who doesn't have to worry about being blown up by some crazy nen ability Pitou may be hiding under his sleeve. And Killua also has his own abilities that work better on pure fighter types like Pitou.
> 
> All in all this could go either way with Pitou winning by a lot or Gon and Killua winning with team work and synergy.



Yeah him getting tired because of using doctor Blythe is important. Help even things out.

Most important for me would be that they have a good solid strategy to use against Pitou. Like how they had against the Bomb Devils. Gon is a straight fight couldn't have beaten Gensuru but with a good strategy he was able to beat him. They need a good back up strategy as well.

Killua is good at planning in advance and Gon is good at thinking on the fly/ making strategies on the fly. I think it's a good combo.


This is what IMO describe the way the Pitou/Gon fight could go.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 29, 2008)

^^nice post



> I'm looking for some badass HxH gifs but can't seem to find any. Could anyone provide me some assistance? I'd like to try and get a HxH set.



My special hxh folder:

If theres a specific one you need resizing to fit for you ava just mail me.


----------



## Fran (Jan 29, 2008)

Zeromatrious said:


> Well, I don't see anywhere better to ask, so I will try here...
> 
> I have a question for those who have seen the Hunter X Hunter Anime: Would you reccomend it to someone who is looking for an Anime with strategic fights and a good story?
> 
> Thank you.





*YES*
(Have you read the manga?)

It's got strategic fights, brilliant plot and brilliant story.
characters overcome trials in a unique an innovative fashion.

i.e. Gon was presented with a 2 option ultimatum in the Trick Tower, but he bypassed it with sheer smexy Gon-Logic. 

WATCH WATCH WATCH!



And CMGogo Makes amazing GIFs. Here are a few personal favourites from others though:


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> ^^nice post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the plethora of HxH gifs. I appreciate it.

For my avatar I wanted to use the pic of Gon picking up the floor and punching it, but it didn't seem to work when I uploaded it for some reason... meh this forum seems to be glitching or something anyways. Still I'm happy with the new set so again thanks.


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 30, 2008)

I just got done with the Anime and all 3 OVAs. Could some one tell me on which chapter the Anime ends? Much thanks, and HxH rocks!


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> I just got done with the Anime and all 3 OVAs. Could some one tell me on which chapter the Anime ends? Much thanks, and HxH rocks!



chapter 270 right now.

Ah wait... well that I'm not sure... You could just go check at one manga. It's in around the 200s I think.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 30, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> I just got done with the Anime and all 3 OVAs. Could some one tell me on which chapter the Anime ends? Much thanks, and HxH rocks!



vol 18 ch 185

 still no signs of togashi.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the agonising pain of wait Liquid0  sure do enjoy the read XD


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> vol 18 ch 185
> 
> still no signs of togashi.


Thank you


----------



## Fran (Jan 30, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Thanks for the plethora of HxH gifs. I appreciate it.
> 
> For my avatar I wanted to use the pic of Gon picking up the floor and punching it, but it didn't seem to work when I uploaded it for some reason... meh this forum seems to be glitching or something anyways. Still I'm happy with the new set so again thanks.



 You chose from CMGogo's finest collection of Hisoka Porn! ApproveApproveApprove

We need MOAR comedy gifs CMGogo  the moments with Leorio...


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

Any idea if the anime will ever continue?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Thanks for the plethora of HxH gifs. I appreciate it.
> 
> For my avatar I wanted to use the pic of Gon picking up the floor and punching it, but it didn't seem to work when I uploaded it for some reason... meh this forum seems to be glitching or something anyways. Still I'm happy with the new set so again thanks.



The reason being that specific Gif is a big file so it won't work as an ava. I kind of made the gifs for Sigs so thats one of the reasons I kept the files so large. My fav:


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi there people .... 1 day without posting in this thread =   

@Aethos & CMgogo - great GIFs .... absolutely love them . I hope you wont mind me using something from your stash  

@Mattaru - trying to molester newbies already ??... someone should keep you in check 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I just had to right that for diplomatic reasons ... i love your work    




@Liquid0 - welcome to one of the perviest best threads in the forum  ... you will love your stay here :3 

Gon and Killua wont find it too easy to beat pitou ... he has already shown amazing battle instincts and even landing hits wont probably ensure of a success. 
I think the main reasons for pitou's defeat would be Gon giving it all because of Kaito and Killua and Killua's new attack ....


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 30, 2008)

The text is annoying, but other than that it's wicked.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2008)

Feanor you can use whichever gif you want, that goes for all of you. And as I said if you want a specific gif for your ava I could try resizing it so it'll fit. 

@KLoWn: I know, I tried removing the text but it just ended up ruining the gif.

And you guys forgot the best Hisoka pron


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

No anime news, sorry im new


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Jan 30, 2008)

So we don't know when does HxH will continue?


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 30, 2008)

ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE said:


> So we don't know when does HxH will continue?


No.**


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 30, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Feanor you can use whichever gif you want, that goes for all of you. And as I said if you want a specific gif for your ava I could try resizing it so it'll fit.
> 
> @KLoWn: I know, I tried removing the text but it just ended up ruining the gif.
> 
> And you guys forgot the best Hisoka pron



Thanks CMGoGo  

@ Gillian I guess the anime wont start until the ants (current) arc is finished which is still on cliffhanger and no one knows when it resumes


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

> I guess the anime wont start until the ants (current) arc is finished which is still on cliffhanger and no one knows when it resumes


Ill just entertain myself by watching Hisoka and Killua fights in the anime till it does


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 30, 2008)

yep thats the only thing we can recommend unfortunately  but dont forget to check Hisoka Porn FC XD

We need more members damn it


----------



## Gillian Seed (Jan 30, 2008)

I cant look at Men porn 

Even if it is my beloved Hisoka


----------



## Slips (Jan 30, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> yep thats the only thing we can recommend unfortunately  but dont forget to check Hisoka Porn FC XD
> 
> We need more members damn it



If you ever fancy using the matching pic to that avator its here


----------



## Fran (Jan 30, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Mattaru - trying to molester newbies already ??... someone should keep you in check
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 Hahaha Feanor! Get them whilst they're new, that's what I say!
Who knows. Maybe he really is a Hisoka Porn Fan Boy. 
Remember the day you all signed up for my Hisoka Porn Fan Club?
Your hands have been tainted. We're all aboard the same ship now e



> And you guys forgot the best Hisoka pron



FOR THE WIN!


AND WHAT THE HELL

Someone has written this HUGE essay on Leorio x Kurapika.
It's almost disturbing, and that's coming from someone who made a porn fan club.

Link

Leopika


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 30, 2008)

Aethos said:


> chapter 270 right now.
> 
> Ah wait... well that I'm not sure... You could just go check at one manga. It's in around the 200s I think.





Sigbin-Puti said:


> vol 18 ch 185
> 
> still no signs of togashi.





Nico Robin said:


> Welcome to the agonising pain of wait Liquid0  sure do enjoy the read XD



Thanks.  Im gona take my time reading it so i don't suffer like you guys. 

Any guesses on how long the HxH manga will last?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> Thanks.  Im gona take my time reading it so i don't suffer like you guys.
> 
> Any guesses on how long the HxH manga will last?



eleventy billion years. It'll never end.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 30, 2008)

God damn it togashi get your big ass down here right now 

@Slips: Thanks I am defenetly taking it XD 

@Mattaru: Sure do remember and not ashamed 
All hail we want more hisokaX3X3X3X3


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> You chose from CMGogo's finest collection of Hisoka Porn! ApproveApproveApprove
> 
> We need MOAR comedy gifs CMGogo  the moments with Leorio...



Yeah seems like Hisoka's telescope masturbation makes for a good sig.

and I agree. We need more Bisque gifs. Maybe a Netero one too. XD

and to everyone who complimented the new set. Thanks. XD



> The reason being that specific Gif is a big file so it won't work as an ava. I kind of made the gifs for Sigs so thats one of the reasons I kept the files so large.



Ah I see. Well that makes sense then. I didn't know the file size mattered. I figured if the file was too large it just wouldn't accept it.


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 30, 2008)

Aethos said:


> eleventy billion years. It'll never end.



I'm fine with that as long as Togashi gets his act together.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2008)

Togashi would rather sit on his fat ass, eat cheetos, and play dragon quest all day then please us lowly Hunter x Hunter fans.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 30, 2008)

I wonder if he is safe in japan imagine the number of unhappy fans


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 30, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> I wonder if he is safe in japan imagine the number of unhappy fans



Togashi knows how to use Nen, he should be fine. 

Does he even do any color spreads?, I've been searching for some but i can't find any.  I had to get my avatar from a volume cover.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2008)

Togashi has ninja dogs and is a master of all six types of nen. He ain't scared of some pathetic fanboys that try to come after him. Besides his wife is a fucking sailor scout.


----------



## ?ber-man (Jan 30, 2008)

Aethos said:


> eleventy billion years. It'll never end.



  Ten billion of which will be spent with togashi on haiatus


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 30, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> Does he even do any color spreads?, I've been searching for some but i can't find any.  I had to get my avatar from a volume cover.



He does have a few in the ant arc dont know about the earlier ones though

Oh well we can always seduce his wife and bank on betrial


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 30, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Togashi has ninja dogs and is a master of all six types of nen. He ain't scared of some pathetic fanboys that try to come after him. Besides his wife is a fucking sailor scout.



As a last resource he has the card 'Drift' which takes him to the moon. :WOW

Theres nothing a few HxH fans can do.



Nico Robin said:


> He does have a few in the ant arc dont know about the earlier ones though



Do you know where i can find them?


----------



## ?ber-man (Jan 30, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> Do you know where i can find them?



The first few pages of 261 are in color...


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2008)

?ber-man said:


> Ten billion of which will be spent with togashi on haiatus



Indeed.



Liquid0 said:


> As a last resource he has the card 'Drift' which takes him to the moon. :WOW
> 
> Theres nothing a few HxH fans can do.
> 
> ...



Meaning that Togashi can not only breathe in space but he also has planet busting nen powers.


----------



## Fran (Jan 30, 2008)

Who's got that pic with the really REALLY REALLY Dodgy Greed Island Card?
It was posted a while back. 

By the way I'm liking the Pitou signature Uberman ^^
It would look hot coloured in


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 30, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> Theres nothing a few HxH fans can do.



I am sure there is plenty more than a few 


Liquid0 said:


> Do you know where i can find them?



If you want good quality go to Jetstorm

you can also browse through nexgear forums in the hunter x hunter section they have a thread for fanart and alot of people coloured the manga pages


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2008)

meh most of that art though is pretty generic. I mean I'd love to see some badass stuff in there.


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 30, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> I am sure there is plenty more than a few



Yeah but i'm sure most of us will keep on taking the abuse. 



> If you want good quality go to here
> 
> you can also browse through nexgear forums in the hunter x hunter section they have a thread for fanart and alot of people coloured the manga pages



You are awesome Nico Robin, I'll rep you whenever i can. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 30, 2008)

Aethos said:


> meh most of that art though is pretty generic. I mean I'd love to see some badass stuff in there.



true, I didnt find much good stuff except couple maybe 

@liquid0 No probs  you might wanna ask kurapika he finds really nice stuff but he never says his sources and Slips has plenty, if you ask him he will give u some I guess


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2008)

there needs to be more of the group in GAR poses than you know... just generic wallpaper type images.


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 30, 2008)

I feel like joining the Hisoka love. Thoughts on this avatar?


----------



## Fran (Jan 30, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> I feel like joining the Hisoka love. Thoughts on this avatar?



Win.

Clown Hisoka > Post-Exam Hisoka.


Although the latter had far more pervey moments 

Btw, the link on my signature contains the biggest Hisoka loving on the internet


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Win.
> 
> Clown Hisoka > Post-Exam Hisoka.
> 
> ...



Mattaru likes naked Hisoka the bestest though.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 30, 2008)

Aethos said:


> there needs to be more of the group in GAR poses than you know... just generic wallpaper type images.



Totally agree and we need more GR fan art too XD

@ liquid0 Nice find, do check the FC out, there is more there.XD



Aethos said:


> Mattaru likes naked Hisoka the bestest though.



Naked Hisoka IS the best


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 30, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Win.
> 
> Clown Hisoka > Post-Exam Hisoka.
> 
> ...









> Btw, the link on my signature contains the biggest Hisoka loving on the internet



Joinage!


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 30, 2008)

wooohooo we have ourselves a new member XD 

Just go in here & join: 
[DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=277701[/DLMURL]


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 30, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> wooohooo we have ourselves a new member XD
> 
> Just go in here & join:
> [DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=277701[/DLMURL]



Done. 

And here is the full size picture. I think I'm going to hold out for a Gon avatar so feel free to use it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow this threads become really active

And btw you guys should join the Hisoka emoticon petition.


----------



## Fran (Jan 30, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Mattaru likes naked Hisoka the bestest though.



 I prefer your fapping Hisoka 

HxH has become the most active thread on the front page of the library.

Like I said before. It's ironic how active this hiatus has made this thread


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Totally agree and we need more GR fan art too XD
> 
> @ liquid0 Nice find, do check the FC out, there is more there.XD
> 
> ...



NAKED BUFF BISQUE R BETTER!!!111 

But Hisoka is cool nonetheless. XDDDDD


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2008)

Hisoka is man love I demand Hisoka x Gon yaoi!!!


----------



## Razza (Jan 30, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Hisoka is man love I demand Hisoka x Gon yaoi!!!



I'm sure there is some somewhere.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2008)

But Hisoka only goes for older men like Kuroro.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't forget Hisoka needs his unripened fruit once in a while


----------



## Fran (Jan 30, 2008)

Hisoka likes anything.

On the menu is:

Machi [general genre of women]
Gon/Killua [lolis]
Kurapika [bishies ]
Netero [bearded old men]
Kuroro [priests ]
Korutopi [cousin itt ]
Leorio [Closet Perverts]


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 30, 2008)

I got it. Hisoka IS 4chan! It was so obvious why didn't I see it before?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 31, 2008)

so much discussion on hisoka  ..... 

Hisoka this Hisoka that ..... 

@Mattaru ..... a truly mouthwatering menu  .... i would have repped you for that if i hadnt already 

HxH is the most active .... i agree  

It isnt ironic that HxH hiatus has made this thread active ..... 

Most of the posters here would be exhausted by all the fangaasms that HxH manga would have provided  ... 

I would have posted nonetheless 

Hisoka X Gon  == win 

Hisoka X Killua x Gon = ?? 

Gon takes it 
Killua supports  
Hisoka wraps himself around the two


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 31, 2008)

*reads thread* 



**


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Wow this threads become really active
> 
> And btw you guys should join the Hisoka emoticon petition.



HE IS RIGHT SIGN THE PETITION NOW  or I will send hisoka at your door

LOLs @ shanks that sounds awfully familiar


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 31, 2008)

I think someone should make an Hunter x Hunter abridged series. That would be freakin' awesome.

AND ZOMG IT'S COMING BACK SOON!



JUST A MONTH! CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 31, 2008)

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMG!!! 

OMG...!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 31, 2008)

thirrrrrrrrrrrrrrddddddddddddd!@@@@!!!!!!


awfghiawo;eh
qri0=2q3r_am
_

oasof;na;onf mwoae 0w8fr hbskjswfp asojdfp abwfeu bawf j/as.df mS




























+1 post


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 31, 2008)

I like this thread HXH is the best,and i need more Hisoka too

Hope Togashi doesn't take too long with his break.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 31, 2008)

I want moar


----------



## Danchou (Jan 31, 2008)

Z0mg. That's great news. Just right in time for my birthday.


----------



## itashi-sama (Jan 31, 2008)

What a good news, considering that I'm sick. Can't wait! >_>

Hope he doesn't take another break every 10 chapters again.


----------



## Fran (Jan 31, 2008)

*IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE IT'S HERE *


 WOOOP DE WOOP!

I knew Togashi wouldn't let us down!



> Hisoka X Killua x Gon = ??
> 
> Gon takes it
> Killua supports
> Hisoka wraps himself around the two



LMFAO! Win! What a way to receive balls. Someone should phallicate that threesome dodgeball picture, love it Feanor 


IT'S BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK BITCHES

CHANGE THE TOPIC TITLE <3


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 31, 2008)

it's nice to hear that it's coming back, especially being in the mid of a big fight.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

OH MY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Some body change the thread name NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  XD

    
  

we need to celebrate XD


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 31, 2008)

hunter x hunter returns again hope it stays for good.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 31, 2008)

haha ... I can come up with such pervy stuff all day. 

Yeah ... Togashi's son must have kicked his father in the Nuts >_< 

Wait, is his wife employed now ? Sailor moon is over right ....

I guess it is back to the drawing table for Togashi ... 

What ever the reasons ... I dont care  

*HXH IS BACK *


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 31, 2008)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss please tell me im not dreaming it's too good to be true.

Need more Genei rydon,Kuroro,Hisoka,anyone


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 31, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I think someone should make an Hunter x Hunter abridged series. That would be freakin' awesome.
> 
> AND ZOMG IT'S COMING BACK SOON!
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



*WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!! ZOMGGGG!!!!*




I was inactive for like 2 days because I was busy with my report and now I AM GREETED BY A VERY VERY GREAAAAAAAAAATTTT NEWS!!!! Thank God and Togashi!!! 

I cried like an idiot after seeing that.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

^ I feel you, I was at work so I had to keep it in


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 31, 2008)

Me back at work ....  

Lucky you Master Baiter, my report = journal paper = never ending pain 

i can only dream of freedom  

*HxH is back* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I think someone should make an Hunter x Hunter abridged series. That would be freakin' awesome.
> 
> AND ZOMG IT'S COMING BACK SOON!
> 
> ...



I. am. so. happy.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 31, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I think someone should make an Hunter x Hunter abridged series. That would be freakin' awesome.
> 
> AND ZOMG IT'S COMING BACK SOON!
> 
> ...




ZOMGWTFMFWIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Codde (Jan 31, 2008)

Somewhat expected of him to return when vol. 25 is released, as he stopped after 10 chapters (amount in one volume, and he does a lot more touch-up on his latest volumes than your usual mangaka). He's not the only mangaka with a release schedule like that (Vagabond is somewhat simliar I think once it was moved from a bi-weekly to a weekly series), I suspect he'll take another break after another 9/10 chapters. Though I'm hoping there's more progression in the next few chapters though.


----------



## tictactoc (Jan 31, 2008)

Hope the drawing will look decent. That's all I want.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 31, 2008)

Ahh, to come home from a tireing day at work to find this news, can it get better?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats such a relief, Im glad its finally coming back. So the date is 3rd of March right? 

Im doing a little dance right now


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

I dont care how many more chapters will come or how bad the drawing will be as long as we have a story going thats enough for me XD

Is that the confirmed date?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 31, 2008)

yeaiiiiiiiiiiiii ....... again (I aint getting tired of it too soon)

We have a confirmed date. Lets wait for the translators to do their work. Feb is not a even a whole month  

it is just a couple of fortnights ..... 

@CMgogo .... we all doing the dance 
@Klown - my rep  ??


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 31, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Klown - my rep  ??


Can't give any atm, you will just have to wait my greedy friend


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2008)

we need some modlove in the thread


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, I shall forgive your travesty today, 
for Togashi has hearkened to our mortal pleas 
to draw once again this day 
to reveal the ancient secrets locked deep within his mind 

(Listening to The Nomad by Iron Maiden atm ... blame the song's brilliance, which provoked me to venture into unchartered territories)


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

where are these mods god damn it


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 31, 2008)

ahh the sweet foretelling of another hxh chapter...

enough of that crap 

KANPAI!!! s 

TO HxH returning to us!!!


----------



## Fran (Jan 31, 2008)

That's the 4th of March I think ^^

~.~ They should make HxH the manga ofthe month again for that.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 31, 2008)

people ....... people ...... 

I am literally jumping of the balls of my feet  ...

I have just made a breakthrough into a problem i have been working on for 1 year. One month ago, i would have thrown stones at someone who would tell me that a solution to this problem existed 

Just imagine that your joy is quadrupled and you probably would be close to what i am feeling now .......


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 31, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> people ....... people ......
> 
> I am literally jumping of the balls of my feet  ...
> 
> ...



this should be jumping enough XD 



:byakuya


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 31, 2008)

thank you sooooooo much <3333333333333

I have another paper in the line now  

It is just a matter of writing it 

Now, I am going to fight against the idiots who decreased my grades


----------



## Power16 (Jan 31, 2008)

I haven't come back here for a while since the absent... and i have been scared to come back and find out HxH still ain't back but man am i glad i did and i see everyone is celebrating too...good stuff!!!

I can't wait to see what King can do and Killua new technique and just a whole bunch of other stuff, Life is looking good!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2008)

I just hope Togashi finishes the arc before another Hiatus.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2008)

Finally it returns, I can't wait.  The new chapter better be great.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

Lets not think about hiatuses 

Yeah guys we all need to celebrate we deserve this

@ shanks weldone I bet you are jumping up and down XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks so much Robin <3333333333333 

I mailed my advisor asking him to wait till tomorrow till you see the analysis ....  (It is 1:00 AM here)

He is gonna go nuts when he sees it ....

@Others, this is the last one on my topic i pwomise  

I am beginning to wonder if i am dreaming *pinches a neighbour and recieves a slap in return" 
(I should have cut ma nails ) damn!   

Whose fight is it gonna be first ?? 

Flame Discuss away who's figth is gonna grace the first chapters ....

lets see what Togashi has lined up for us :

Power Vs Strategy - King Vs Geezers
Power Vs Power - Pitou Vs Gon(+killua)
Power Vs Unknown technique - 6 armed guard Vs Shoot+Knuckle+chemeleon
Gay Vs Straigt - Pufu Vs Morau 

I know what I want


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 31, 2008)

HxH is coming back? YEES!!!

And i haven't even started the Chimera arc yet i don't have to suffer like everybody else did. 

Hopefully this means we get a new OVA soon.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

@ Shanks ooooh cant decide which one first, I want Gon&Killua x Pitu, its gonna be badass but then again I want to see king's true power too XD

God Togashi you have left us with a hell of a menu to choose from XD Any of the fights will be fantastic.

@Liquid0 I  was saying the same thing on october when it came back cause I just had finished reading the manga XD so I know what u talking about 

Join the partttttttttttttttttttttttttttttty


----------



## Power16 (Jan 31, 2008)

As i much as i want to see Killua new technique the King fight juts has so much more to bring. 

King and his true power, Both the geezers and their skills. This battle is going to have power and tactics. I can't wait for the magic...


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

We are just spoilt for choices to be fare, whatever he puts on the first chapter is gonna be good

lets face it he cant beat around the bush anymore, one of the fights has already started


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 31, 2008)

Would you say this is the best HxH arc yet? I can't wait till i start reading it.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh sure it is, just wait and see.

But make sure to read the rereleased version the quality is much better on that one


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> Would you say this is the best HxH arc yet? I can't wait till i start reading it.



Chimera Arc is great but my favorite will always be York Shin


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah york shin is my favourite too, nothing beats GR and specialy Hisoka XD

By the way Liquid0 you might wanna stay away from this thread until you finished reading the manga cause no one bothers with putting spoiler tags here


----------



## Slips (Jan 31, 2008)

Back on track I said mid Feb so wasnt far off


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

Yep you bet we are back on track XD 

I said 10 weeks & its going to be 13 weeks since the last release, so yeah I wasnt far off either XD


----------



## Power16 (Jan 31, 2008)

I was ready to wait till April so i'm good...


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

The only reason was because when I was looking for the spoilers in the japanese forums, the google translator always translated 10 - serialization 10 - something and 10 - something else.

We already knew 10 week serialization so I hoped the other 10 must mean 10 week break, but I wasnt sure


----------



## Fran (Jan 31, 2008)

Hehehe Robin  If you find some, post em up quick! xP



> Power Vs Strategy - King Vs Geezers
> Power Vs Power - Pitou Vs Gon(+killua)
> Power Vs Unknown technique - 6 armed guard Vs Shoot+Knuckle+chemeleon
> Gay Vs Straigt - Pufu Vs Morau



...I want Power vs Unknown Technique!

I can't emphasise how awesome Shoot is. 
His hatsu is quite h4x too. I wonder if he's actually strong enough to contain Yupimonster in Rafaelea's Hotel. 

BTW Liquid: All the arcs are equally awesome. But Hunter Exam Arc...Is just....


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

LOLs It was very early on and I didnt want to put people's hopes up for nothing 

I knew you wanted shoot's fight and I think you gonna get it, cause that one has already started  

By the way I have PMed one of the super moderators so hopefully the thread name will change soon enough


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 31, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> Chimera Arc is great but my favorite will always be York Shin



Not having read the current arc its a tie between York Shin and Hunter Exams for me. 



> By the way Liquid0 you might wanna stay away from this thread until you finished reading the manga cause no one bothers with putting spoiler tags here



I'm fine, for the most part i have no idea what people are talking about, looks like the current arc introduces a lot of new characters. Once i start reading it I'll stay away.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

Woooohoooooooooooooo the name is changed X3

@liquid0, I for one dont mind spoilers but I know some people really hate it, I already knew main bits before I started on the ant arc, its a hell of a ride and you better get ready for it XD


----------



## Batman (Jan 31, 2008)

YESSS!!!!:spwank


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 31, 2008)

Hopefully no one drugs him again.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

Batman said:


> YESSS!!!!:spwank



Its back baby and welcome to the partttttttttttttttttty


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm doing the happy dance too. I just finished Hunter x Hunter to the current chapter and I'm glad we didn't have to wait longer. I can't wait to see what happens in the upcoming fights.

So as Hisoka would say. Do a little dance, make a little love, get down tonight.


----------



## Hakke360 (Jan 31, 2008)

Any of the fight will do for me. Now that a date as been set i can comfortably wait for the release with no worries.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

consider yourself very lucky XD The day that it was confirmed he has gone on a break again it was the saddest day  but now its back again and I think he is serious about it this time XD

This arc will defently be finished


----------



## mootz (Jan 31, 2008)

HUNTER is back

i am so glad


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 31, 2008)

WHAT???? 

omfg, i can't express how happy i am, i really can't...this seems like a dream to me, my favorite shounen manga back on track...

guess it's time to celebrate(fap, fap, fap)


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 31, 2008)

Hisoka could resolve this whole Chimera Ant thing. 

Just show the King how to smex Komugi. Everybody's happy.


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

Yep its back and we are having a party XD X3 X3 X3

^ LoLs, I think king has already got some ideas about that


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 31, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Woooohoooooooooooooo the name is changed X3
> 
> @liquid0, I for one dont mind spoilers but I know some people really hate it, I already knew main bits before I started on the ant arc, its a hell of a ride and you better get ready for it XD



I'll never be ready for the ownage that is HxH.  Togashi


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> I'll never be ready for the ownage that is HxH.  Togashi



Quoted for the truth XD


----------



## mootz (Jan 31, 2008)

where can one find the retouched recent chapters


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 31, 2008)

I was looking through nexgear Hunter x Hunter forums and this is what I saw.



> Here it is the translation (He's 90% sure of it):
> "Behind the unexpected quick return of Hunter x Hunter, there's the Editor's ultimatum for the author [Togashi-sensei]: "If you go on hiatus for another 6 months, the manga is over".
> 
> It may be only an assumption of the poster not a true news, so I would think of it as a rumor, for now.
> ...


----------



## Hisoka (Jan 31, 2008)

^ LOL thats good in a way, it means he wont take a 6+ month break anymore XD 



mootz said:


> where can one find the retouched recent chapters



Check Click Here I think the ones there are the retouched ones

PS - I am off to bed guys, partttttttttttttttttty on you guys


----------



## mootz (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks Nico robin


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 31, 2008)

Darker Hershey Lite said:


> I was looking through nexgear Hunter x Hunter forums and this is what I saw.



They let Togashi go on a three year hiatus and then say the manga is over if he goes on hiatus again? Seriously WTF? I agree it's probably just a rumor.


----------



## Fran (Jan 31, 2008)

Aethos said:


> They let Togashi go on a three year hiatus and then say the manga is over if he goes on hiatus again? Seriously WTF? I agree it's probably just a rumor.




The editor wouldn't dare do that.
The Japanese HxH Fanbase that actually buys the jump is far too big and strong, which is why Togashi has always had his way with the manga and his daft breaks.

They wouldn't dare cancel it, for fear of the hatemail, boycotting and general Togashi-ism that will rape the company. From behind  I'm willing to bank that it's a rumour. 

Besides, an ultimatum hurts the pride. Togashi probably has enough money not to care if his manga gets cancelled...




...How I wish though, it were true that he promised never to go on a long break again.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 31, 2008)

is a new chapter out..? or was it just stated its back..?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 31, 2008)

I hope that rumor is true. It'd teach that lazy ass Togashi to stop taking breaks.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 31, 2008)

Honestly I found it funny as hell. It should be true though, give Togashi some motivation to not do it again.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 31, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> The editor wouldn't dare do that.
> The Japanese HxH Fanbase that actually buys the jump is far too big and strong, which is why Togashi has always had his way with the manga and his daft breaks.
> 
> They wouldn't dare cancel it, for fear of the hatemail, boycotting and general Togashi-ism that will rape the company. From behind  I'm willing to bank that it's a rumour.
> ...



Exactly. You know how the InuYasha fans keep InuYasha on adult swim through threats of hatemail, boycotting, and general raping of the company?

Well that's what's going on with Shueisha now with Hunter x Hunter. It's no wonder they let Togashi do whatever he wants. They don't have a choice in the matter. If anything Togashi is THEIR boss. XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jan 31, 2008)

hell yeaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 31, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!! Thank God that it was only a couple of months instead of years.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah it's back baby

Off topic i wonder what Leoroi will have as his hatsu when he learns one, can't wait


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 31, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Yeah it's back baby
> 
> Off topic i wonder what Leoroi will have as his hatsu when he learns one, can't wait



A gigantic medical saw and drill.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh god I just had to read through 5 pages, this thread is too active

And popularity is measured by fanmail and from the looks of it HxH fanboys must be very vocal for Shonen Jump to let him off for 3 years. In anycase can't wait for the manga to come back, maybe he took a 13 week break to get his art in to gear


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 31, 2008)

You know from all the abridged series I watch. I really believe a Hunter x Hunter abridged should be made. It'd be so badass.


----------



## ?ber-man (Jan 31, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> By the way I'm liking the Pitou signature Uberman ^^
> It would look hot coloured in


  Thank yew..
  I know it's too bad he's a guy  *WHY TOGASHI WHY!?!*
  (srry for the late reply, only one day and its 7 pages later...)



berserkhawk z said:


> Off topic i wonder what Leoroi will have as his hatsu when he learns one, can't wait


   My guess is either a nen scalpel..... or a really smexy nen nurse

*On topic: *Im so relieved that the haiatus is soon to be over.... eagerly awaiting the new chapter


----------



## Master Bait (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow!!! The thread title has been changed.... I love this. I better get back to being active after I finish ALL my reports. 

Congratulations to us!!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 31, 2008)

Just got up .... I am still excited on both the counts  

And lol @ rumor ........ but it really was about time that Seishuha got pissed off by Togashi's antics 

There is logic behind Inuyasha's being continued by fanboys/girls

But what will the HxH fanboys do when they cancel a manga that is already on Hiatus ?? 

Go shout at the editors saying *"WE WANNA LIVE SPECULATING HISOKA'S PERVINESS"* ?? 

Kinda answered my own question didnt I


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2008)

Time for me to go to sleep. Nite, I can dream again


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 31, 2008)

im not gonna hold my breath, but hopefully this time around it will continue steadily without any more hiatus


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 1, 2008)

wait when is the next chapter ????


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 1, 2008)

it is gonna come in the first week of March


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 1, 2008)

oh ok well thats still kind long way to go. will it be another 10 in a row or what


----------



## Violent Man (Feb 1, 2008)

I hope it's here to stay. This is getting pretty annoying having to wait, get our hopes up, then wait again.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 1, 2008)

YAY ITS BACK

Im so happy, even if I have to wait till march


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 1, 2008)

Update on my research ..... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sorry for going off topic once again ..... but I just had to put it here 

But I showed my results to the prof and he was so impressed ..... he doesn't believe me now 

He was like, If this is so simple, why the heck havent I(=the prof) got it sooner ?? 

He will go  when he checks it out for himself and derives the relation   

2 research publications in 2 month's worth of work ......






*Spoiler*: __ 




Pervs .... research means REAL research !!!  ......you are all just like me :3    :toomanyemoticons 




I want to see Shoot and Knuckle's action .... 

How the hell is that Royal Guard's Nen gonna get bankrupt ??

Will Knuckle be able to fight after that ?? or will he be drooling on the ground like a certain high maintenance S.O.B
*Spoiler*: __ 



(Bleach reference who dont get it the first time)


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 1, 2008)

Hakoware has no negative side effects, so he'll be able to fight once Yupi goes bankrupt.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 1, 2008)

but I think he will become visable before yupi goes bank rupt


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah i think it will take a long time before he goes bankrupt and I think the second half of the fight will have to be won on skill rather than stealth ......


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 1, 2008)

Mm, and both Shoot, with his new found determination making him Super Ultra Giga Badass, and Knuckle have loads of skill, more than Yupi so, they'll win. Of course not easily, haha Yupi is a monster after all.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2008)

Im gonna catch up with this manga as well damn work it kills me


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 1, 2008)

^ tell me about it  work work wrork


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah I start reading something then invariably I have to stop in the middle


----------



## Mori` (Feb 1, 2008)

fuck yeaaaahh


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 1, 2008)

Join the partttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttty 

It is back baby XD


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome, just ****** awesome... i hope this is true, that iits coming back!:amazed


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 1, 2008)

Its true just go couple of pages back and you will see the jump's image

Edit: page 242:
blog post


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 1, 2008)

Robin ..... so much work .... add it to your sig   

Right now, I am like WORK WORK WORK =  (btw, i should get started on what my prof told me to do today . I am going to tell him about anime and manga tomorrow ) 

Let the euphoria wear away lol .....


----------



## k1nj3 (Feb 1, 2008)

I won't let myself be fooled by togashi's bullshit again


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 1, 2008)

^ what do you mean? you are not gonna read it?  LOL

@ Shanks I think its a good idea I am gonna do that now


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 1, 2008)

sexy_l4t1n_girl32 said:


> I won't let myself be fooled by togashi's bullshit again



zOMFG ..  ... 1999 join date ??? 

There was no NF at that time  .... i smell Haaaxxxxxxxxx !!!!!

@Robin, s  

I love this place and its emoticons ..... they are the haxxxx!!!!!!

Edit: Post No 1600 ....  ...


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats on ur 1600 post 

I am gonna take the 5000th post on this thread XD


----------



## Mori` (Feb 1, 2008)

how long do we all reckon it'll be back for then? I reckon it'll run a similar length to the previous one and then he'll break again.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 1, 2008)

yep I am thinking on the same lines, probably just a 10 week one again


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Congrats on ur 1600 post
> 
> I am gonna take the 5000th post on this thread XD



I was cheated of the 4000th post last time, not this time, victory will be mine


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 1, 2008)

and here i thought people forgot mundane things like the post count .... 

you atleast were cheated CMgogo ..... who got the bragging rights for the 4000th post ?? Was it the Masterbaiter ?? 

I shouldnt have mentioned about my post count


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 1, 2008)

i was just gonna say how i would beat both of them to the 5000th and claim it for moi  but... meh xD


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 1, 2008)

Finally, Hunter x Hunter is returning. I can't wait to read what happens next. Several big fights are going on now, and I'm sure Togashi will make them all wonderful. He's really done a great job this arc in being meticulous with everything.



moridin said:


> how long do we all reckon it'll be back for then? I reckon it'll run a similar length to the previous one and then he'll break again.



Probably. I'm guessing that Togashi will probably fall into a similar pattern of putting out about 10 chapters, then taking 10 issues off.


----------



## Codde (Feb 1, 2008)

He took more than 10 weeks "off". His breaks will probably only last as long as it takes him to release the volume for the chapters he just finished, which might not be consistent in regards to time.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 1, 2008)

lol, I will beat you all .....  

@KuwabaraTheMan ..... 
I dont think Togashi is gonna take any more breaks for some time = 1year I guess. It will probably take him about 5~6 months to wrap up with these fights and consummate(took me some time to recall the word ) KingXGungi Girl   

The tail brings in unexpected complications


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2008)

March 3rd?  that about a month maybe less since Febuary is so short.  


yeeeeeees


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 1, 2008)

LOL!

to all people who wants the 5000th post, how about reps to the one who can have it? 

and no, i'm not aiming for it but if given the change, I will grab it so be careful.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2008)

5000th post is mine, I'll kill if I have to


----------



## Fran (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll spam if I have to !

Hey in Greed Island, Killua mentioned him being well versed in the worlds of RPGs and such.

It seems even assassins play video games


----------



## Muk (Feb 1, 2008)

wait march 3rd?

ugh so gotta wait another month? TT__TT


----------



## Fran (Feb 1, 2008)

Nyuuu ~ Being the pitouphile () that I am, I don't think I want to wait that long for a release.

What the hell does Togashi do on these breaks anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> It seems even assassins play video games



Well they do need fast reflexes



> What the hell does Togashi do on these breaks anyway



Mangaka sex ftw


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2008)

This better be a consistent set of releases, or else Im gonna be pissed.  Can't wait though.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh hell yeah, I dont mind the breaks as long as we know how long they are going to be.

And the 5000th post will be mine


----------



## Segan (Feb 1, 2008)

How is it possible that a series of such mediocre *graphical* quality takes so long to release chapters? It *must* be lazyness...

I doubt it's a problem of the plot, or else Togashi is a complete and utter moron for not having foreplanned the storyline. Which I doubt.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 1, 2008)

Its just that there are too many games to play X3


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Its just that there are too many games to play X3



WoW is evil, you never know maybe he's an alcholic or something


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2008)

^Is he actually playing WoW?


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 1, 2008)

LOL no one knows, for all we know he might be spending it on religus trips XD, or something as random as that


----------



## Fran (Feb 1, 2008)

Writing a new hentai series


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Writing a new hentai series


I can't say his female characters are that hot tbh, save Machi.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 1, 2008)

I doubt it will have any girls unfortunately


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 1, 2008)

**


----------



## Fran (Feb 1, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> I doubt it will have any girls unfortunately




*Spoiler*: __ 













Anyone here make AMVs btw?
We've got a fan-artist, a Gif-whore <- CMgogo and a scans poster.

I've got a good idea for one


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2008)

I used to make AMV's I could make a HxH one.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 1, 2008)

Having read the chapter after the greed island arc i really thought that he would meet be his dad. I guess it was too early for them to meet.


----------



## Pussy Monster (Feb 1, 2008)

Who ever found out the new release date could have waited a week before March 3 before announcing, so i wouldnt be so dissappointed in knowing its coming soon but having to wait so long to get it.

What a buzzkill; HxH is back baby, ......March 3.


----------



## Fran (Feb 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I used to make AMV's I could make a HxH one.



 Awesome!

Well, if you've watched Elfen Lied, I think the theme tune would go great with some Kurapika-esque theme 

 HXH needs more AMV's...


CMgogo is now our resident gif maker AND AMV maker too?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2008)

I used to make alot of AMV's but stopped for a while, I was think of making some Naruto ones but I guess I could make some awesome Hisoka ones


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 1, 2008)

There's far too many Naruto AMVs out there, and how come no one liked the idea of a Hunter x Hunter abridged?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2008)

Aethos said:


> There's far too many Naruto AMVs out there, and how come no one liked the idea of a Hunter x Hunter abridged?



that'd be a good idea, especially with YYH being a well received abridged series.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 1, 2008)

I was sooooo afraid you guys would spam till the 5000 was reached ......

Now you mortals have no chance ......   

Even if i am finalizing the research paper with my prof .... i will keep posting


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 2, 2008)

hanzo should show up in next chapter out of nowhere, with tompa as his backup, to assist gon


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

lol ..... no activity 

Was yesterday's party too much for you guys  ??

I can just continue to post untill i get 5000  ......


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol ..... no activity
> 
> Was yesterday's party too much for you guys  ??
> 
> I can just continue to post untill i get 5000  ......



dont worry... im still here, lurking around


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

lol, lurking aint enough to get the 5000th scrap from me  ..... 

@CMgogo ..... make HxH amvs  ..... 

I feel that we haven't devoted enough time to discuss the hax that Kuroro Lucifer is ...... 

Has an awesome Hatsu, specialization = charming personalities 

Awesome design, though I liked him dressed in a suit (waits for Mattaru to come up with something pervy to say to this )


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 2, 2008)

Heh check this out


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

Closer and Closer to 5000 ...  


I loved it ..... *bookmarks*


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2008)

So HxH return..thank God we didn't have to wait years again..


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

lol, you are late for the party bro ..... 

Check the last few pages to find out what you have missed 

then again, We can still throw one ....


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol, you are late for the party bro .....
> 
> Check the last few pages to find out what you have missed
> 
> then again, We can still throw one ....



I'll bring the caek..


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Feb 2, 2008)

well its still quite a bit of a w8 for it.


----------



## Fran (Feb 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol, lurking aint enough to get the 5000th scrap from me  .....
> 
> @CMgogo ..... make HxH amvs  .....
> 
> ...



 Feanor

Kuroro is brilliant.
I love his reverse cross and that jacket he has. I've got a very similar jacket but it doesn't have a reverse cross or my church would throw me out 

His earrings are cool too.

Kuroro's ability isn't over-h4x. His limitations are pretty strict. I _loved_ someof the abilities he stole though - the indoor nen fish, that was bloody awesome. Especially when he closes the book and the fish dissipates into a pool of blood.

 <-- He makes Hisoka do the HG.

and LOL!



> Frankenstein is a creation by Mary Shelley that Whirly Swirlamagig borrowed. He joined the Phantom Troupe to run away from his vengeful creator.


I just finished reading Frankenstein. The most epic gothic novel ever!




> Quoll Lucifer is the leader of this ferocious troupe of kleptomaniac circus performers. Contrary to popular belief, he doesn't originate from Star City as the rest of the troupe does, rather, he's a marsupial from Australia.



WIN!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

where is teh caek dammit .......


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 2, 2008)

> Quoll Lucifer is the leader of this ferocious troupe of kleptomaniac circus performers. Contrary to popular belief, he doesn't originate from Star City as the rest of the troupe does, rather, he's a marsupial from Australia.



lol. funny and WIN !!! 

5000th post is coming... 

@shanks


*Spoiler*: __ 



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GODDAMIT!!!*


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

Mattaru ............. 

More perviness  

Lucifer's limitations are strict but that doesnt decrease the haxiness (coined a new word lol)

lol, It aint my b'day .... 

it is that cat's ...... I am the one holding it 

I was asking for cake   

Where is Robin ?? She is gonna miss the 5000th scrap .....


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

I came ........ I waited ........ 



And I posted .....


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

LOLs stop spaming the thread shanks  

I am the one who is going to spam this thread 

Remember I am always lurking 

Just check the post count on this thread and you know what I mean 

Off topic:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I got a new place and it has internet already XD I am all ready for HxH return. XD

Oh yeah baby X3


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

lets get this over with ...... 

The pics i Posted more than compensate for this ....... 

lets put a post commenting on what each regular member has contributed with this thread ..... 

I suggest we go with Mattaru first ........ so post something and then suggest someone. I will toast them


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok 

By the way I have decided on something, once we get to 5000 I am going to rep everyone on this thread just to celebrate, so guys start lurking around, free rep is coming.

Mattaru: He/She is periviest member in this thread and has provided alot of perve XD
We cant do without him. Dont forget about the Hisoka Porn FC


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 2, 2008)

this sucks! i told my friend that HxH will return on March 3 and he didn't believe it. Unfaithful boy...


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

Heh just send them my sigi XD

Lets get this partttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttty starteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, here is my tribute to teh Master Baiter ..... 

extremely funny ........ Always reps back  

Associated emoticon =  (this is more like a trademark signature emoticon lol)

btw, assign an emoticon to each person ...... so Mattaru =


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to give yuo a name

I will say Crimemastergogo:

Fantastic with his fantastic gif files, promised me to do a hisoka smiley XD

You can go for Klown


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 2, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Heh just send them my sigi XD
> 
> Lets get this partttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttty starteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed



I did, but he's just so stubborn saying it's probably fake. He has too little faith in Togashi. 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Well, here is my tribute to teh Master Baiter .....
> 
> extremely funny ........ Always reps back
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





i want this... 




and btw, the fact that HxH is coming back and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke had his eye plucked...




makes me believe that there is GOD!


----------



## Fran (Feb 2, 2008)

Feanor = 
hxh85 = 
CmGogo = :WOW

That hisoka emoticon petition is growing fast, me like :3



I just finished Elfen Lied yesterday, going to start on the manga.

...And OH MY DAYS but did I love it. Absolutely beautiful anime, I hear the manga is better though. Go read it


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah ..... 


Klowwwn - Best remembered for his efforts to keep flame in this thread to a minimum. He doesnt hold back on the flames in the other thread though  

He is a naruto-tard (when compared with us lol) ..... so I guess he should get 


He even ran out on us when i reminded him of his task 

you go about Kurapica(or anyone else who comes to your mind lol) ......


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 2, 2008)

WAIT!!! we're giving trademark emoticons to everyone?! 

then I want this...


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

LOLs @ mattaru I watched Elfen Lied anime I loved it, it was fantastic and I cried 
I still havent had a chance to start the manga but I will as soon as I go home XD

Kurapica: Lurks around now and then but gives fantastic analysis and good long posts with meanings unlike mine XD

You can go for Abnormally Normal or Slips XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

Edit your posts to toast the other regular members of this thread MasterBait & Mattaru .....

And then i will edit your post to give you what you want ........ 

I shall edit this one afterwards XD

Edit - 

Shit ..... I am going for 

Abnormally Normal - Has 12K posts in 1 year .... s 

Seen everywhere in the second floor of the library and OP too so I guess he should get some extremely used emoticon ......


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

Slips: 
Another fantastic lurker, at times can be quiet but he is one of the biggest fans round here, I guess with the biggest HxH collection and he is very generous too


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Edit your posts to toast the other regular members of this thread MasterBait & Mattaru .....
> 
> And then i will edit your post to give you what you want ........
> 
> I shall edit this one afterwards XD



wut? 

why would I edit mine? I haven't found a suitable emoticons for you people yet. 

and i find it funny coz this thread is as active as the convo...


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 2, 2008)

Kickass! I was worried the wait would be like last time.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

It has to be we are getting close

Free reps are coming people


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 2, 2008)

woooot~~~ 

5000th post!!!

edit: hey! robin! you cheated!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

let me bask in teh glory bitches .....  

5000!

Take that baiter .... i remember you getting the 4000th post


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 2, 2008)

Damn! I was pretty sure I would take that post!! Damn double posters!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2008)

Goddamitt!!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

I cheat, I won XD  cheating is good XD

Ok I will delete it


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

I still request people to edit their posts and put a tribute in for the fellow posters ..... 

I am gonna toast superman prime aka captain acre 

Superman prime suited him more ..... :rofl 

proposed emoticon ....... 

we didnt get any


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL I WON!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats on your won.
LOL my rep freebies are finished  
we need to party onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 2, 2008)

lol. i felt like giving rep to everyone but i'll do it tomorrow coz i'm out of rep. 

AND THERE REALLY IS GOD!!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

lets add them tributes people ....... 

I am juggling my report and posting here .... I aint coming up with anything good 

Master Bait, take the initiative lol ....... someone post toast about me dammit


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

@Masterbait I have been saving up my reps for this glorious party to spread them to all 


*Spoiler*: __ 




So I hear Sask is loosing XD 

I havent catched up in naruto part 2 yet I am still at the begining of part 2 if I know sask will die I might start watching it again 




@Shanks - I know I want some one to post toast me too XD


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm studying all the emoticons right now and I'll give your tribute after or maybe tomorrow. 

but I'm gonna give  to Mattaru


*Spoiler*: __ 





> So I hear Sask is loosing XD
> 
> I havent catched up in naruto part 2 yet I am still at the begining of part 2 if I know sask will die I might start watching it again






I hope it's not just a genjutsu though. Damn! of all Uchihas, it's Sasuke that I hate the most!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

lets not wake our anti-flamer 

Killua, you dont wanna have the Klown sniping at your heels lol XD 

Robin, you say something about Slips and and edit one of your previous posts .....


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

Okey dokies we will stop discussing Sask in respect to Klown (only because he is a HxH fan)

I think know which one to edit


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 2, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Okey dokies we will stop discussing Sask in respect to Klown (only because he is a HxH fan)
> 
> I think know which one to edit



sure sure... I'll toast you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm off for tonight  but soon I will be here even more  you can never get rid of me or my spams hahaha


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2008)

What are we toasting for? Sorry Im a little slow


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 2, 2008)

What the hell is gowanin around here?

O and what is the date for it coming out again?


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 2, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> What the hell is gowanin around here?
> 
> O and what is the date for it coming out again?



see thread title...



> What are we toasting for? Sorry Im a little slow



oops... didn't notice this.

well, it seems that they want to give tributes to the regulars by giving them their trademark emoticons. 

P.S. I want this...


----------



## Slips (Feb 2, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Slips:
> Another fantastic lurker, at times can be quiet but he is one of the biggest fans round here, I guess with the biggest HxH collection and he is very generous too



Why thank you

Been a little in lurking mode lately because of masses amounts of uploading which slows the comp down to a stand still.

My HxH is endless 

I'm just waiting for the new chapters so I can get them uploaded asap

I'm not a full time lurker though 10k posts and still climbing 

I may spread a few reps around too for the hell of it I'm closing in on the le Sans pareil rank soon and a few new HxH chapters will help :amazed


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks like i missed out on the fun. X3


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> What are we toasting for? Sorry Im a little slow



For having the 5000th post & the return of HxH, we were toasting the dedicated fans here XD

@Slips only telling the truth 

@liquid0 no worries the partttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttty is still on and will be on till the 3rd of march.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 2, 2008)

w00t!  

But then we'll have a hangover when HxH comes out.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

Nahhhh Hangover is for weaklings, we will party till 3rd of march and after


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

You can party whatever you want apple joice it is XD
I am having rum (just as pirates do XD)

Wow I havent picked that one up yet, I might do in future XD


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 2, 2008)

> apple jusice





I'm going to read HxH now finally i'm going to start the Chimera arc. 

Bye Bye.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

Ops sorry read through quickly LOL

Enjoy the read I guess you wont be back 4 a while XD


----------



## Fran (Feb 2, 2008)

Can't rep feanor, but  <-- All the way!

 at last hxh85...someone else who's watched elfen lied.
tell me how much you the theme tune


----------



## Slips (Feb 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Can't rep feanor, but  <-- All the way!
> 
> at last hxh85...someone else who's watched elfen lied.
> tell me how much you the theme tune



I've seen it was a great if small series. I even uploaded it to add to my sig only to realise I would get banned and removed it


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 2, 2008)

what happened to the great gixa, hxh fan extraordinare T___T

dont i get said something about..............


----------



## Slips (Feb 2, 2008)

I think its time for Hisoka to take a rest from the old sig 

Killua to the front again


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah party time go HXH


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> at last hxh85...someone else who's watched elfen lied.
> tell me how much you the theme tune



I absolutly loved the theme tune, it was sad & mysterious. I thought it was one of the best
what about the opening tune? I thought it was fantastic, lilium I think it was.

@Slips why would you get banned for it?

@gixa Sorry for missing u out I know its not the same but here it goes:

gixa - a fantastic lurker that has been on this thread way before me which only shows the dedication


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 2, 2008)

Togashi is great. Those haters only hate on Togashi cause of the hiatuses but hey when he comes back Togashi always delivers and makes those suckers his bitches.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 2, 2008)

oh hell yeah, they are idiots and thats why we party on


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 2, 2008)

Xell said:


> Yeah, Yu Yu Hakusho is great.
> 
> Togashi really has a talent there.



Love your avatar. I'm slowly making my way thru the Chimera Ant arc... pretty good so far.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2008)

Well personally the last 10 chapters of the Chimera Arc were the best of the arc, can't wait for it to return.

@Mattaru: I watched Elfen Lied a couple of months back, that girl needs to put some clothes on


----------



## Fran (Feb 2, 2008)

LooooL ^^ Gogo, you need to make some boob-squeezing avatars NAOWZ! 

I just love Kurama's character...And Mariko is cute 

It's still not as epic as Higurashi though.

Hmm...

So...






Who thinks Shizuku's glasses are a fucking turn on? 

Ok, that was bad. Goodnight


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2008)

I think I still have the series, some Xrated gifs coming up


----------



## Shade (Feb 2, 2008)

Have you guys read the new WSJ series Psyren? Only 7 chapters out but man, there's some serious HXH vibes from it.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 2, 2008)

Yu Yu Hakusho is also an awesome series I think it's just as good as Hunter x Hunter if not more so because YYH only needed four arcs to complete the story. There's no real telling how long it'll take to complete Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, I would not want HxH to end ... 

Hisoka and gon have to get together .... we need some father son action as in Ging X Gon .......

Killua has to capture/defeat his assassin family ..... and find something that he wants to do in his life .... 

HxH for evaaaaa    ...... me learns a new smiley :3


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 3, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> @gixa Sorry for missing u out I know its not the same but here it goes:
> 
> gixa - a fantastic lurker that has been on this thread way before me which only shows the dedication



 

*lurks* some more lol

and yuyu hakusho is awesome... especially since the badass fastest short guy ever is in it


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 3, 2008)

The Queen is pure evil how could she kill that little kid. 

I'm speechless.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh wait till more comes along XD


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 3, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Oh wait till more comes along XD



Could it really get more awesome than that?


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh hell yeah but I cant tell you anything just read through it and catch up with us XD


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll be up to date before March. Its just that i have so many anime series i need to check out.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 3, 2008)

I know I have been slacking too I need to catch up with D Gray Man again


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you listen to any music while reading HxH?


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 3, 2008)

Sometimes I do, I have a rubish taste in music


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 3, 2008)

I always have to have some music in the background while reading manga. I think that Final Fantasy music goes best with HxH.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 3, 2008)

Hisoka/Killua are the most popular characters correct?

They are my favs


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 3, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> I always have to have some music in the background while reading manga. I think that Final Fantasy music goes best with HxH.



This came up sometime back ... 

I suggest Led Zep with HxH .... specially when the story focuses on Kurapica it actually reflects his mood in some ways ... 
Even Pink Floyd might do .... lol 


@T_pilot, well, they are too awesome to resist  .......


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 3, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hisoka/Killua are the most popular characters correct?
> 
> They are my favs




Oh absolutely They are everyone's fav


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 3, 2008)

My fav is Illumi


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 3, 2008)

hmm I need to know more about him


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 3, 2008)

My tribute to the HxH community...

"REDHAIRED" SHANKS - Sometimes random but gives a lot of reason in his post. He's random that he even talks about loves through reps a few times repwhore!. He sometimes go out of topic by comparing Naruto and HxH but he won't resort to flaming so I comment him for that. He's also active at the OP section. And because you're random at times then I will let you have ... 

Nico Robin - Sweet and nice poster. Very friendly indeed. One of the active users who makes this thread active via spamming. And because I love her I'll give her 

Mattaru - WTF?!?! YOU ARE OVERLY INSANE ABOUT HISOKA'S PERVINESS!!! gotta give you this 

CrimasterGoGo - Makes awesome HxH gifs. He even made Aethos' "Hisoka masterbaiting gif".... and therefore you rightfully deserve 

Slips - a silent lurker but he has the most Hisoka collection among all of us. He also have  HxH download links on his sig. He's 

gixa786 - also a lurker. He doesn't type long posts but he's always here. Also, he keeps on repping me without any reason so I find it weird. anyway, because he's weird I give you 

KloWn - He doesn't want to spam too much. Also, when the topic is about Naruto and HxH comparisons, he's always there. Among all of us, he is one I should consider the greatest Naruto fan (not Narutard) and I respect that. I give him... 

Aethos - He's probably just new in this thread but he already contributed one of the greatest news this thread had ever encountered: "The Return of HxH". He is also the first person to PM me so I give him....  as a sign of reunion. 

Liquid0 - Also a newbie. He's also friendly and what can I say, he's a HxH fan (and an OP fan too) so...  as a sign for welcome...

AbnormallyNormal - He doesn't post as much as Robin and Shanks but when he does, he have such loooooong senseful post. And I liked reading that so I give him...


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 3, 2008)

Continue:

Superman Prime - I know he already changed his username but I prefer calling him this. He may be not too active but he is surely one of the greatest fans out there. i'll give him  just because...

Kurapica - Well, he is knowledgeable when it comes to nen things and battles so yeah... 

if ever i forgot someone, don't hesitate to tell me...

AND BTW GAIZ! ONLY 28 DAYS TO GO!!!


----------



## Nakor (Feb 3, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Killua has to capture/defeat his assassin family ..... and find something that he wants to do in his life ....



i agree that he will want to find something to do in his life(which he may have already found, in teaming up with gon)

..but why does killua have to capture/defeat his family?
zeno seems to be willing to let killua go his own path. and silva may need some convincing but he too seems willing to listen to killua and not force him on any path. if killua will fight anyone it will be illumi.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 3, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Nico Robin - Sweet and nice poster. Very friendly indeed. One of the active users who makes this thread active via spamming. And because I love her I'll give her



Thanks for that  I am flattered XD I will make sure that I spam even more


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 3, 2008)

^You a girl?


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL yeah I am


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the username gave it away. I doubt a guy would use Robin's name as their username. XD

and yes sadly I'm just a lowly newbie in this thread for it took me a while to sit down and read HxH because well... I didn't want to read a half done series only to find out it would never end.

Still I hope to contribute something good.


----------



## Fran (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice stuff Masterbait! I'll give you...

Aethos' signature... As an intended allusion to your username


Right now, I'm Addicted to Curry. There's even some *Yuri* in this!






 Robin, that countdown...You best update it everyday !


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 3, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Nice stuff Masterbait! I'll give you...
> 
> Aethos' signature... As an intended allusion to your username
> 
> ...



Because we all need more Hisoka masturbation MIRITE?!


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 3, 2008)

You learn something new every day 
Didn't see you changed your name btw =X


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2008)

Everyone in this thread is awesome, even the new guys. And MasterBait, well what can I say, your pretty awesome


----------



## Xell (Feb 3, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> LOL yeah I am



I shat bricks.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Feb 3, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hisoka/Killua are the most popular characters correct?
> 
> They are my favs




Kurapica is the most popular character actually, he came out on top when SJ did the HXH character poll.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 3, 2008)

@Master Bait
when have I been random  ..... 

But i will accept that  ....  

Nice posts .... lol 

I made Robin Join the One Piece Role Playing .... hence her name change .... she is a badass !!!!! 

Dont you anger her .... lol she goes  and 

Repwhoring = win ....


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2008)

when I read Hunter x Hunter I listened to Ohayo and Believe in Tomorrow my two favorite hunter x hunter openings.

lol and people are surprised about Robin being a girl? I mean you guys are acting like you've never seen a girl on the internet before. XD


----------



## Adachi (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh shit, it's back! 

Damn, that means I have to finish catching up in the next 28 days...


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 4, 2008)

OMG NO ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!?!

I'm on chapter 200 and did 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaito just die?


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 4, 2008)

Am I the only girl in the village?  LOL

Yeah Shanks brain washed me into OP and then brain washed me in joining his FC XD I used to be hunterxhunter85 



Liquid0 said:


> OMG NO ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!?!
> 
> I'm on chapter 200 and did
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 




Unfortunately its still unknown and I cried my eyes out 




@Simon - Oh hell yeah, and you gotta parttttttttttttty on


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



Well he seems to be in a container or something, hope hes still alive.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 4, 2008)

^ One only can hope 

Good catching up btw


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> ^ One only can hope
> 
> Good catching up btw



I'm doing my best, i'm currently on the chapter when Gon and Kunckles meet. And i finally found a good scan of volume 19. New siggy get. 



> Kurapica is the most popular character actually, he came out on top when SJ did the HXH character poll.



:WOW

I don't like him that much i wonder why hes so popular.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Am I the only girl in the village?  LOL
> 
> Yeah Shanks brain washed me into OP and then brain washed me in joining his FC XD I used to be hunterxhunter85
> 
> ...



meh I only seem to brainwash people into watching Higurashi lol.


----------



## Fran (Feb 4, 2008)

Higurashi is awesome Aethos Ni~paah

*question*: how powerful is killua as an assassin?
we know he switches between hunter mode and assassin mode when the situation calls for it.
has he recently imbued his assassin skills into his hunter skills [seen when he chops off a chimera ant's head?]
or are they still seperate skills? and that he's only using his hunter skills for now because he's a good boy? 
and if so, how do his hunter skills compare to those ofhis assassin skills? are they inferior?
it's certainly implied so in the celestial tower arc against the guy with the spear that protracts.

@@; just a point i've been wondering about for quite a bit


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 4, 2008)

@Robin ...... 

Me didn't brainwash you  

But you have exceeded my expectations in the RP FC ....... 

yeah chapter 200 was shocking to say the least ...... 

I should probably try drawing it ....... it would be sweet !!!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 4, 2008)

^ Its okey shanks you dont need to confess 

@Liquid0 - I like your new sigi , I dont like kurapika that much either.

@Mattaru - I think his assasin mode is still stronger but thats just me

@Aethos - what is Higurashi like? I might start reading it


----------



## uchiha-alia (Feb 4, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Higurashi is awesome Aethos Ni~paah
> 
> *question*: how powerful is killua as an assassin?
> we know he switches between hunter mode and assassin mode when the situation calls for it.
> ...



 i think hes tried to integrate them together, but could still improve. as an assassin he is superb, and in assassin mode (like when he loses control and isnt a 'good boy') he seems pretty cool. Until recently, he would have been stronger in 'assissin mode', but now- with 'god speed' (don tknow what it is yet, literally lightning quick reactions, and some nice techniques, hunter mode is stronger. when he uses them together he is even more kickass.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> @Aethos - what is Higurashi like? I might start reading it



Three words.

CASEY AND FRIENDS


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5UfIRmkv28[/YOUTUBE]

If that doesn't convince you to watch it nothing will.

But well this might. The opening to the Higurashi PS2 game


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 4, 2008)

whats wrong with illumi shanks


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 4, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> i think hes tried to integrate them together, but could still improve. as an assassin he is superb, and in assassin mode (like when he loses control and isnt a 'good boy') he seems pretty cool. Until recently, he would have been stronger in 'assissin mode', but now- with 'god speed' (don tknow what it is yet, literally lightning quick reactions, and some nice techniques, hunter mode is stronger. when he uses them together he is even more kickass.



he doesn't have hunter mode and assassin mode. He really has around Gon mode and not around Gon mode.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 4, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Higurashi is awesome Aethos Ni~paah
> 
> *question*: how powerful is killua as an assassin?
> we know he switches between hunter mode and assassin mode when the situation calls for it.
> ...



Whut?! What do you mean by "assassin mode" and "hunter mode". Does Killua even have those?

I prefer to call it "bloodlust on" and "bloodlust off".


----------



## jazz189 (Feb 4, 2008)

HunterxHunter will return in March now I've got the return of two manga to look forward to.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 4, 2008)

LMAO Gon is the best. :WOW


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 4, 2008)

Shotacon, Gon you lucky bastard.
*clenches fist*


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 4, 2008)

Aethos said:


> But still Higurashi is well a mystery type series that the anime studio tried to turn into the next elfin lied. The mystery is more apparent in season 2 as season 1 showcases a lot of the murderous blood and gore the series seems to eb known more for.
> 
> Oh and we got a season 3 coming soon so you should watch it before season 3 starts up.
> 
> Actually the manga is a lot more accurate to the games. But they're not fully translated.



LOL It sounds good, I loved Elfen Lied so I probably will try it XD


----------



## Fran (Feb 4, 2008)

You will be taken home Robin 

It's just that good.

I'd put it up there with Hunter x Hunter and Elfen Lied.

Back to what Aethos mentioned earlier, "Ohayou" is an aweesome theme tune. It really brings back that "sunny" introduction in HxHAnime, and the full version actually contains the majority of the music used in the anime. 

Anyways Gon highlights a very very accurate point about contemporary society.

There's always someone for everyone


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 4, 2008)

Fuck yeah! 

Now hopefully Togashi keeps it going strong when it returns.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> LOL It sounds good, I loved Elfen Lied so I probably will try it XD



for more awesome. Check the awesome Higurashi parody vid in my sig. It's epic as heck.

Anyways less than a month until HxH can't wait!


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 4, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Shotacon, Gon you lucky bastard.
> *clenches fist*



He probably gets payed too. 

I like how Killua and Gon failed on defeating Knuckles and Scoot.  In Shonen the main characters usually always win.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2008)

"Ohayo" is good but the GR arc OP was the best, its too good.

@Nico: Im surprised girls like Elfen Lied, I showed to a family member once and she nearly killed me because she was so offended

@Liquid: Gon is so naive


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 4, 2008)

Any chances this arc gets animated once Togashi finishes the arc?


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 4, 2008)

Aethos said:


> for more awesome. Check the awesome Higurashi parody vid in my sig. It's epic as heck.



Woohoo looks good XD

@ Liquid0 - It was expected from Togashi 

@ CMgogo - Hehe I love gore, voilence & horror (three main ingridents for me XD ) but I know what you mean I tried Elfen Lied with my cousine and it was just awkward :S and I wished I hadnt



> Any chances this arc gets animated once Togashi finishes the arc?



Well the anime just recently has been picked up to be viewed in America (or Canada) so there could be a chance that the japanese team get active again after this arc finishes.

It could be a sign that they took togashi seriously this time


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> @ Liquid0 - It was expected from Togashi



He's always surprising me. X3



> Well the anime just recently has been picked up to be viewed in America (or Canada) so there could be a chance that the japanese team get active again after this arc finishes.
> 
> It could be a sign that they took togashi seriously this time



I want to see the awesome that is Morau animated. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Kaito is all messed up it makes me sad , I defenetly didn't expect him to get messed up or lose, Togashi has done it again.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 4, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> I want to see the awesome that is Morau animated.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Me too, I want to see king animated and netero XD


*Spoiler*: __ 




I know that got me too , Kaito was an amazing cool character, there was alot more to him and he was the first hunter introduced to us X3 and he knew ging and there are alot of his hatsu left that we havent seen X3 X3


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Me too, I want to see king animated and netero XD
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You think there is any chance he will get back to normal?


 So much potential. X3


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 4, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Alot of people are banking on it but I dont want to put my hopes high and I doubt it will happen 

Even though I loved his character so much but I find it childish and unrealistic (kinda fan service) if he does go back to normal 

As I said before on this thread I think we should accept that kaito is a gonner  

But seeing that his soul and body will rest in peice by gon defeating pitu would be nice 




Indeed.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 4, 2008)

You do have a point there. And i'm so happy the
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Genei Ryodan


 just showed up.  I also have a feeling
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the president is going to die


... Anyways i'm out for tonight.

X3


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2008)

Guys we don't need so many spoilers tags especially if you think Netero might die, because so do I.

As for Kaito, he will return but in puppet form and no more than that. Togashi isn't one to have fanservice stuff like Nico said.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah i don't think there is anyway that kaito will be back to normal after this. gon will probably have to kill kaito at the end.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 4, 2008)

fireball said:


> yeah i don't think there is anyway that kaito will be back to normal after this. gon will probably have to kill kaito at the end.



Don't say that Kaito is like his stepfather


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 4, 2008)

Nah, once Nef's nen is lifted Kaito will just drop dead, smiling of course, knowing that he can finally rest in peace.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 4, 2008)

I just hope Netero and Zeno remain alive at the end of the fight cause dammit they're too GAR to die this early.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 5, 2008)

so much activity  ???

are people up for another party ??

we should party every night ..... lol 

Back on topic ..... 

I think netero will die ..... but regarding Kaito, I have no idea lol.
Gon probably thinks that there is a way to bring him back ...... 

But kaito's hatsu was too much h4x ..... I will sorely miss that bastard


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2008)

meh I just hope Kaito stays alive, but for all I know it could turn out that after Pitou dies. Kaito is freed from her control and dies as well since he was nothing more than a doll at that point. I mean after all it's not like she brainwashed Kaito while he was alive.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 5, 2008)

Im still hoping Netero lives, hes just awesome 

when the manga startsup again which fight do you think we'll see first


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 5, 2008)

you are late in that speculation Lord Genome .... 

I made a detailed post on that topic .... 

i want Straight Vs Gay ....... Morau Vs Pufu


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 5, 2008)

meh well Netero and Zeno vs the king will be the second to last fight. Gon and Killua vs Pitou will probably be the last. Togashi usually gets the fights with the lesser characters out of the way first before starting the anticipated one's.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 5, 2008)

I guess so ... 

Netero Vs the Geezers will be the last one IMO. That is the one that carries the most importance ...

there is no use if the other fights are won but this is lost. The king will just wtfpwn all the others ....


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2008)

I said that when this series returns I will return to posting regularly in this section.  


Well, I'm back


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 5, 2008)

Is H x H worth reading? I heard it was pretty good, but the only thing that stopped me from reading it was the fact the author stopped updating, but now that the author is coming back...


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 5, 2008)

dawindmaka said:


> Is H x H worth reading? I heard it was pretty good, but the only thing that stopped me from reading it was the fact the author stopped updating, but now that the author is coming back...



Yes it is. HxH and OP are the best shonen manga out right now imo so check it out and join the discussion.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 5, 2008)

Parallax said:


> I said that when this series returns I will return to posting regularly in this section.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm back




you missed a big party ....... twice


@Dwindmaka ..... 

you will put it right next to OP ... at the top of the pile XD


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 5, 2008)

A really great moment by Killua
:WOW

Click me, please^^
Click me, please^^
Click me, please^^

Made me like him even more.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 5, 2008)

hope you are posting in the OP thread too .....  

Wait till you see the post Hiatus chapters .... I really envy you because you dont have to wait for those chapters every week ..

But then again, you had missed out on the fun of looking at raw spoilers, contemplating how the next chapter would be only to have the mangaka surpass all your expectations ....  ....

we will get all this back from March baby


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope that no one on Gons side dies cause i like them all especially Knuckles and Shoot.

Also i can't wait for Kuroro vs Hisoka, it's going to blow all other fights away.IMO


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 5, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> hope you are posting in the OP thread too .....
> 
> Wait till you see the post Hiatus chapters .... I really envy you because you dont have to wait for those chapters every week ..
> 
> ...



You mean the OP convo thread?

And yeah lucky me just when i thought i was going to suffer like every one else the hiatus ends.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 5, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> I hope that no one on Gons side dies cause i like them all especially Knuckles and Shoot.



Hate to say it but since Morau's little speech I cant see any of them coming out of this alive 

I am putting my bets on only Knuckle, Zeno & Ikarago coming alive (obviously including gon & killua)


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 5, 2008)

27 DAYS TO GO!


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 5, 2008)

I know X3 X3 X3


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 5, 2008)

I still have 28 chapters to go. And won't we get spoilers a few days before? X3

So maybe 25 days TO GO!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 5, 2008)

Sooner baby, we probably get early spoilers in the first week  Cant wait X3

You better catch up quickly


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 5, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Sooner baby, we probably get early spoilers in the first week  Cant wait X3
> 
> You better catch up quickly



Hehe I will I don't want to miss out on the discussion when the spoilers hit. 

Meleoron


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 5, 2008)

GIN WILL BE COMINGGG


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 5, 2008)

^ Illumi freaaaak  (where's my rep ) 

I cant wait for the spoilers to come  ...... 

Are we posting cute emoticons now ?? 

This one wins it .....


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 5, 2008)

ILLUMI > YOU!!!!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 5, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> GIN WILL BE COMINGGG



I hope Gin shows up soon.

Also i have a funny feeling that almost everyone on Gons side will survive because he's going to need a decent sized group to battle the Genei Ryodan, if they return soon.

Well here's hoping


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope Genei ryodan go kill more ants lol


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 5, 2008)

lol, nice try 

I think we will get to see the GR after the ant aarc is done .... 

Ging will be shown at the very end ...... I dont want him to be shown anytime soon. It would mean the end of HxH


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 5, 2008)

gixa is a girl


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 5, 2008)

genei ryodan should have a reunion party even though some are dead already


----------



## Fran (Feb 5, 2008)

It won't be a happy ending.
The manga will end up with Ging reverse-crucified, Gon and Killua's body parts strewn across the floor ...

With the Genei Ryodan standing triumphant over their dead bodies, and Kuroro removes his mask...
And out pops Tompa 

Well, one can always hope


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 5, 2008)

as an ending gon should come into sight of his father and the hunt continues... even though the manga stops


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 5, 2008)

@Mattaru

I want some of what you are smoking  

You should be checking out Malazan book of the fallen .... lots of such instances ..... it is a great series if you have an active imagination


*Spoiler*: __ 



A young Malazan lad of no more than twelve or thirteen. Capemoths rode his
arms from shoulder to wrist, making them look like wings. Rhizan gathered
in writhing clumps at his hands and feet, where the spikes had been driven
through bones and flesh. The boy had no eyes, no nose—his face was a
ravaged wound — yet he still lived.

He stared across the intervening fifty paces into the youn man's sightless
sockets, the distance between diminishing with every breath, until he felt
close enough to brush his lips against the boy's sun-cracked forehead. To
whisper lies — your death won't be forgotten, the truth of your precious
life which you still refuse to surrender because it's all you have. You
are not alone, child—lies. The lad was alone. Alone with his withering,
collapsing life. And when the body became a corpse, when it rotted and
fell away to join all those others ringing a place that had once held an
army, he would be forgotten. Another faceless victim. One in a number that
beggared
comprehension.




I would love Machi to come up against killua's mom ...... 

We havent exhausted the *female robocop* people ..... me wants more discussion on her


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 5, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> gixa is a girl



wonder where you got that idea...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 5, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> wonder where you got that idea...



shanks told me u was a girl, how come u have so much facial hair then


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 5, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> shanks told me u was a girl, how come u have so much facial hair then



... forget my gender lol... does nyone think killua has a good grip with his new kammaru move as in use it to do a lot of cool moves...

and i want killua vs his father to be one of the fights before the end of hxh


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 5, 2008)

Read some HxH as well past where the anime stopped.

Quuestion how much of the anime is filler?


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 5, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Read some HxH as well past where the anime stopped.
> 
> Quuestion how much of the anime is filler?



None except the part with the ship in the Exam Arc 

@Shanks - stop gossiping on people  

@berserkhawk z - I doubt gon would want to go against GR unless they come in his way or someone asks him to (which probably will happen but in individual cases not against the whole group)


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 5, 2008)

Good, but honestly the greed island arc felt very cheesy in the anime, sorta like filler 

Purely because bomber felt like a weak character that had no business being in Killua and Gon's way


----------



## Fran (Feb 5, 2008)

Greed Island was hot 









....Hot, like Bisuke


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 5, 2008)

Greed Islands "Yu-Gi-Oh" card battle premise was interesting, but the unanswered Kuroro Lucifer questions and the power scaling of the villains made me go meh...

Hisoka was there so it was still wiin in parts


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 5, 2008)

To be fare Greed Island wasnt my favourite either but it did have Hisoka XD


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 5, 2008)

I just hit a part where HxH is drawn very bad, Togashi why do you torture me like this? X3


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 5, 2008)

Where are you reading your manga from?


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 5, 2008)

Have you tried anime-eden? I think they have the recently redrawn ones


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 5, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> To be fare Greed Island wasnt my favourite either but it did have Hisoka XD



Yeah Hisoka makes everything better because he's the man

Also he better not die against Kuroro


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 5, 2008)

Kuroro is nothing compared to Hisoka 

LoL but seriously if Hisoka didnt know the result of the match he wouldnt ask for it so dont worry he will have a few tricks up his sleeves


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 5, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> LoL but seriously if Hisoka didnt know the result of the match he wouldnt ask for it so dont worry he will have a few tricks up his sleeves



I guess your right i should have more faith in Hisoka's abilites

Although it's going to be a tough fight,just because it's Kuroro.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah hisoka will win ofcourse


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 5, 2008)

@ berserkhawk z - To be fare we still havent seen Hisoka fight for real so that could introduce a whole different level X3


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah i wonder what moves Hisokas going to show us when he goes all out.

I just can't wait i need more HXH now X3

Oh well over three weeks of restlesness


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 5, 2008)

i want hisoka to fight in the crazy state he showed to us in the forest during the hunter exam


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 5, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Have you tried anime-eden? I think they have the recently redrawn ones



Your new siggy and ava


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 5, 2008)

You like  Just got it done


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 5, 2008)

Yup its very nice plus its Robin so its made of WIN.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep but it might be still a little too big


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 5, 2008)

You could always put the rest of the spoilers in a spoiler. 

And i see you're part of the HxH fanclub, could you link me I want to join.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 5, 2008)

Its just that I want people to know about Hisoka petition & hunter x hunter's return so I dont want to spoiler them but I might have too.

Here is the link:
LAST TIME

Unfortunately no one goes there  I want it to get back alive

PS - *Hisoka Porn FC members * check the FC, I have made a banner


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2008)

This wait is killing me, please Togashi give us more than 10 chapters.

As for Hisoka v Kuroro, it depends on who has more prep time to be honest. From the looks of it Hisoka has done his homework on Kuroro so he does have a bit of an advantage but Kuroro seems just as decietful and well he's not the leader for no reason.

I guess whoever ends up being final villain will be the stronger one, and for now it seems like Hisoka will be it, I bet him and Ging will fight


----------



## Nakor (Feb 5, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I guess whoever ends up being final villain will be the stronger one, and for now it seems like Hisoka will be it, I bet him and Ging will fight



i wouldn't consider hisoka a villian.  he just likes to fight strong opponents. he isn't interesting in killing innocent people or stealing shit like most villians are.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 5, 2008)

mmm i think hisoka will be the final villian he wants to kill Gon when he reaches his potential
i think he will fight him at the end of the story

also i want to know what is his origins 
i want Yoshihiro Togashi to make chapters only for hisokas past


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 5, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> Yup its very nice plus its Robin so its made of WIN.



wats dat kid called in ur sig i useed him a little in smash bros a whiel back


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 5, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> wats dat kid called in ur sig i useed him a little in smash bros a whiel back



Ness. And he's also made of WIN.

:WOW

He uses YOYOs just like Killua


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 5, 2008)

and some physic stuff doesnt he or soemthing lol i remember doing fire attacks with him or some sort


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 5, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> and some physic stuff doesnt he or soemthing lol i remember doing fire attacks with him or some sort



Yup.

PK FIRE, PK FLASH, PK STARSTORM!!!


----------



## Nakor (Feb 5, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> mmm i think hisoka will be the final villian he wants to kill Gon when he reaches his potential
> i think he will fight him at the end of the story



i wouldn't say that means he is a villian. gon would have to be up for the fight for hisoka for hisoka to be interested. he wants to fight someone at their full potential and trying their hardest. anything less and hisoka has little interest. 

just cause osmeone wants to fight the hero of the story, that doesn't mean he is a villian.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 5, 2008)

26 days to go according to Robins sig. w00t :WOW


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

I would imagine the final villain's power being exemplified on Hisoka, because Hisoka would get well "excited" after he saw his opponent, and then probably fight him, possibly to the death.  
And right before HxH went on hiatus again, I got caught up, and pumped for being able to read chapters again, and then.... I was dismayed to see 2 or 3 days later that it was on hiatus again...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2008)

Any word on how many chapter will be out when HxH returns or is it all speculation at this point?


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

Nobody has a clue but I think at worse it will be 10 chapters

And the final villian wont be Hisoka as I & fireball said before he is not the type that would kill for a some reason. He only kills when there is pleasure


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 6, 2008)

this story definitely has a ways to go... genei ryodan still needs resolving and explaining, as to their origins etc etc. not to mention hisoka, gin, the other super powerful hunters of the world. it'll be neat to see how togashi ties the end of the chimera ant arc into those other major plots


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

So you think he might get them all involved in this arc?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 6, 2008)

Hisoka is not a villain ..... he is probably defined as an anti hero. 

His goals are just personal, to fight strong opponents regardless of their positions.

Regarding who will win, both of them are at the top of the powertier .....

I think Hisoka will just edge Kuroro ..... just because Togashi probably needs Hisoka for his story lol


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 6, 2008)

yeah hisoka is definitely not a villian... he has already been gon's ally


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 6, 2008)

we always keep getting back to Hisoka .....  

I wanna talk about the female robocop 

OR else i will make you *walk teh plank*


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

She might become the final villian crashing her system and start saying:
"MUST KILL HUMAN"

or maybe someone hack into her :rofl


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 6, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> this story definitely has a ways to go... genei ryodan still needs resolving and explaining, as to their origins etc etc. not to mention hisoka, gin, the other super powerful hunters of the world. it'll be neat to see how togashi ties the end of the chimera ant arc into those other major plots



We still have to see the rest of Gin's crew.  The end is still a long ways off. 

Off-topic: Hows it going everyone?


----------



## Xell (Feb 6, 2008)

Just started reading the Manga from the begining. It's interesting, because I only started reading from where the Anime ended. They changed / censored some minor things.



Liquid0 said:


> Off-topic: Hows it going everyone?



Offtopic: Listening to music and browsing the interweb. 

Your sig makes me want to play some more EARTHBOUND!!!


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 6, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> To be fare Greed Island wasnt my favourite either but it did have Hisoka XD


Hisoka + Killua = puuuuuuuuuuure win.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 6, 2008)

Xell said:


> Just started reading the Manga from the begining. It's interesting, because I only started reading from where the Anime ended. They changed / censored some minor things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm listening to the SSBB soundtrack while browsing NF. Mother [Earthbound] Music to be exact.


----------



## Xell (Feb 6, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> I'm listening to the SSBB soundtrack while browsing NF. Mother [Earthbound] Music to be exact.



What do you think of the new Final Destination song?

Should be epic to kick people in the air with that song in the background.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> Off-topic: Hows it going everyone?



Off-topic: At work, ment to be working but hey the boss is out for the day



			
				Tachikoma_Pilot said:
			
		

> Hisoka + Killua = puuuuuuuuuuure win.



Couldnt agree more X3


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 6, 2008)

Does Killua's family feature more after the greed island arc?


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 6, 2008)

Xell said:


> What do you think of the new Final Destination song?
> 
> Should be epic to kick people in the air with that song in the background.



Do you know what track number it is? 

Edit: Nevermind, found it... hmm its pretty good I like the guitar parts and when the SSBB main theme kicks in. 



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Does Killua's family feature more after the greed island arc?



Killua's brother makes appearances in Killua's mind but thats about it.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

> Does Killua's family feature more after the greed island arc?


you mean in ant arc?

well after 260+ you will see some zoyldyelk action


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 6, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> you mean in ant arc?
> 
> well after 260+ you will see some zoyldyelk action



Great.  I'm only 2 chapters away.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 6, 2008)

I haven't seen past Greed Island arc  
Anime only i saw


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

2 chaps away wow you are getting close to the miserable wait too X3



Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I haven't seen past Greed Island arc
> Anime only i saw



you should start reading it NOW  its a fantastic read I finished it in one week LOL


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 6, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I haven't seen past Greed Island arc
> Anime only i saw


I was a Anime only person till Greed Island and now I'm catching up in the manga, both are just as good. 



Nico Robin said:


> 2 chaps away wow you are getting close to the miserable wait too X3


X3 I might have to take my time with the last chapters. 



> its a fantastic read I finished it in one week LOL


The whole series? :WOW LOL


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

No from chapter 185, I did it like you, in fact HxH is my first manga that I have read 

Before HxH I was anime only.

The story was too good to let it go for me, cause I watched Elfen Lied or Blood+ dont know if you heard of them but both had great stories that I love but none of them got me as much as HxH did


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 6, 2008)

I must read this soon


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 6, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> No from chapter 185, I did it like you, in fact HxH is my first manga that I have read
> 
> Before HxH I was anime only.
> 
> The story was too good to let it go for me, cause I watched Elfen Lied or Blood+ dont know if you heard of them but both had great stories that I love but none of them got me as much as HxH did



Yeah the story is too good to pass up and who knows when they would release a new OVA.  I may not like Togashi's drawings when he gets lazy but the story is awesome and the fights are very unique and intelligent.

I've heard about those 2 series but they are on my 'TO WATCH' list that is already huge. X3


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep exactly god knows if they ever will bring any more OVAs out. By the way togashi is going it might take years 

I know what you mean, I have loads to read too XD


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm on chapter 263....

Zeno!!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

We all loved the page with Zeno X3
Ooooh keep reading it gets even better


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2008)

You just got to the good stuff, get ready for some awesome chapters


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 6, 2008)

Just posting for the sake of posting.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

I think this thread will be on 6000 posts by 3rd of march


----------



## Fran (Feb 6, 2008)

6000?

This. Is. HUNTEEEER
To make up for the bad joke:



 <-my favvy


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 6, 2008)

Was that a joke Mattaru ?

I'd say *Walk Plank*  

Robin is gonna contribute for more than half of the remaining 800 posts if she has her way


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 6, 2008)

@'REDHAIRED' SHANKS
Can't give any rep yet since i rarely give out rep and i have to spreed some of that shit around first.
Might take awhile


----------



## Fran (Feb 6, 2008)

This thread is great 

I can't wait to see Zeno fight again!


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

only more that half, more likely all of it , I am bloody bored with the wait and need to fill it with something


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 6, 2008)

whut's new?


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

Nothing just spamming XD 

btw - Check the Hisoka FC out Master Bait


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 6, 2008)

@Klown .......

ok then ..... you are off the hook ..... 

This thread is fun X3 ......

We should make some guests 

*WALK PLANK !!!!!!*


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

oooooo watch out the planks are walking:


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 6, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Nothing just spamming XD
> 
> btw - Check the Hisoka FC out Master Bait



i lost my link... GIVE ME THE LINK!!!

 is starting to get her ass famous.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

The link is in my sigi just open the spoiler and you will know what I mean XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 6, 2008)

careful robin ...... we dont want the mods to get alerted onto this thread ....... 

specially when we are planning to make the guests 

*WALK PLANK*


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 6, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Klown .......
> 
> ok then ..... you are off the hook .....


You'll get some once i've found something else worth reping


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 6, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> The link is in my sigi just open the spoiler and you will know what I mean XD



Checked. So you have achieved the greatest social status! AWESOME! 

Nothing's really happening right now so I'll just stay quiet and watch you spam.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 6, 2008)

This is for Master Bait .....


he has been sitting there for some time waiting for Robin to spam .... 

that aint happening lol  ....


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2008)

the threads taken an interesting turn.

Can I walk the plank


----------



## Fran (Feb 6, 2008)

You can walk my plank anyday


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 6, 2008)

oh dearyyyyyyyy meeee


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 6, 2008)

walking the plank...?

sounds fun


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> walking the plank...?
> 
> sounds fun



u secretly asking for more rep again


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

we are all walking the plank


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 6, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> u secretly asking for more rep again



ill leave that up to the reader  (namely u)


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 6, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You just got to the good stuff, get ready for some awesome chapters





Nico Robin said:


> We all loved the page with Zeno X3
> Ooooh keep reading it gets even better



Those last chapters owned my face off, now I wait.


----------



## Fran (Feb 6, 2008)

By the way Feanor, seeing as I value your judgement as a Hunter Extraordinaire, is One Piece worth reading, does it have the epic - win that Hunter does? Other 1P fans too? Robin?

If it does, I might take a peek.
I was put off by Pirates, [I did the same thing with POTCaribbean but I loved that too] but if you recommend it, I'll take you up on your offer! ^^. Read Hellsing on CMGogo's recommendation and it was... awesome.

It's up there in my top favourites!
Higurashi, Hunter, Hellsing, [They all begin with H?]


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

LOL at the Hs

One Peice is goood, If you like goofing around & comedy with good fights then you will like one piece


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 6, 2008)

The last chapters have left us with so much to look forward to i can't wait till March.X3

And it's coming just in time for my birthday


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 6, 2008)

The fights are very different between the 2. In HxH they are very thought out while in OP its more about power and stuff like that. You should check it out i really like both series a lot.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2008)

I've only read up to the the Skypiea Arc but I'd say Op is worth it, its easily one of the best Shonen I've read, but god theres too much to read

And isn't Hellsing teh awesome, tell me more Mattaru, what do you think of Alucard?


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 6, 2008)

I want to see more of Leorio, he probably learned a healing Nen or something.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 6, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> I want to see more of Leorio, he probably learned a healing Nen or something.



That would be so cool i bet he has


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 6, 2008)

Unfortunately he still has like 2 years before he becomes a doctor and Kurapica is still working.  I do like how Togashi gives them a break, makes me miss them.


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 6, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> By the way Feanor, seeing as I value your judgement as a Hunter Extraordinaire, is One Piece worth reading, does it have the epic - win that Hunter does? Other 1P fans too? Robin?



I regard one peice and Hunter as the top 2 current SJ mangas right now, Even though the pure amount of chapters may be daunting the characters and story are really great.  It's a much more fufiling experience than the comparitively shallow naruto and bleach.

....Anyways, how much longer do you think togashi will continue with his "narrative" style of story telling? I personally like it but am not sure how far he will be able to take it...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 6, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> By the way Feanor, seeing as I value your judgement as a Hunter Extraordinaire, is One Piece worth reading, does it have the epic - win that Hunter does? Other 1P fans too? Robin?
> 
> If it does, I might take a peek.
> I was put off by Pirates, [I did the same thing with POTCaribbean but I loved that too] but if you recommend it, I'll take you up on your offer! ^^. Read Hellsing on CMGogo's recommendation and it was... awesome.
> ...



Well, we are fans of HxH because it is one of the most unconventional shounen series out there. 

To be frank, OP and HxH are at the different ends of the spectrum that is the Shounen Manga. 
HxH doesnt follow any shounen rules as such and that is what makes it fun to speculate what might happen, only to see them spectacularly crushed.

When it comes to OP, all the Shounen rules are followed to the letter. But what keeps OP apart from the other to in my opinion is the catharsis that the s how provides. The mangaka Oda is really masterful at story telling ....
Each arc has some moment that remains etched in your memory. 

I can confidently say that all those who love HxH will come to love OP to the same extent because the two mangakas are Genius personified and thats what we are looking for in a manga.

And the humor is off the charts .... Bleach can only make a lame imitation at copying the humor in OP. People who complain the goofy nature of the story overlook the fact that the same goofy nature lends into a lot of comic situations during figths .....

If you are watching the anime, give it till about 25 episodes for it to build up . .. and then enjoy the roller coaster ride of your life XD

I finished 300 episodes of the anime in 6 days after one of my semesters got over. And repeated it, with a bunch of friends only a couple of weeks later ...
They loved it 

@CMgogo ... catch up to OP dude, even Klown will agree with me when I say that Ch485 of OP is epic on an unimaginable scale (IT completely curbstomped Naruto 385 that came out at the start this year.)

Edit:

Those who don't read OP will *WALK PLANK*


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2008)

Im trying but I didn't have that much time so I didn't get time to finish it but I plan on, don't worry. Is Ch485 that one that involves Blackbeard?


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 6, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im trying but I didn't have that much time so I didn't get time to finish it but I plan on, don't worry. Is Ch485 that one that involves Blackbeard?



You are missing hell of alot of fun X3 
Chapter 485 involves Zoro and a shikibui (dont know the right spelling sorry ) called Kuma and anyone who has read it and hasnt had goosebumps all over is either lieing or is a robot. Chapter 485 tops all the other chapters IMO.


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 6, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> You are missing hell of alot of fun X3
> Chapter 485 involves Zoro and a shikibui (dont know the right spelling sorry ) called Kuma and anyone who has read it and hasnt had goosebumps all over is either lieing or is a robot. Chapter 485 tops all the other chapters IMO.



485's goosebumb enducing epicness


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 6, 2008)

the narrations are only meant to hype up the whole "breaking in" stuff since so many different things are happenning in such a quick period of time


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 7, 2008)

why spoiler them ???????

Only those who know the significance of that panel can relive it .......

But Mattaru and CMgogo ..... 

You are missing something awesome here .......

Robin was a convert . Now she knoes the joys of converting s 

Read OP ..... 

Or 

@Uberman - 

Thou shalt not flame/write anything that might cause flame in this thread .....

Our Anti-flaming Klown will

make you ......

*WALK PLANK*


----------



## itashi-sama (Feb 7, 2008)

Is this becoming a OP thread? 

And yessssss, 485 is epicccc!


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 7, 2008)

I lawled hard.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 7, 2008)

me too ....... :rofl  

They have already 

*WALKED THE PLANK*


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 7, 2008)

Why is it that the discussion now is focused on OP? 

@Mattaru - I don't really want to force something into you but, as everyone said, it is worth the read. I don't want to post in detail coz in the end, the choice is yours.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 7, 2008)

@Graham Acre - :rofl Hisoka looks like he is about to twitch LOL

@Shanks - Converting was alot of fun  but post in my FC damn it or I will make you *walk plank*


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 7, 2008)

lol you have an FC o.0 ?? 

i wanna go there going ....  

but my internet wont allow me to ...


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 7, 2008)

Go and make the people who are responsible for ur internet *walk the plank*


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 7, 2008)

We're just a group of partiers up in this thread.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 7, 2008)

Aethos said:


> We're just a group of partiers up in this thread.




Well, I am perfectly fine with it ..... XD

I for one second don't want to think that these posts of mine are gonna change anything ..... 

So i can just have fun and party ...... 

but more of such threads and the whole of NF might implode ... so  i guess we should keep this a low key affair


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 7, 2008)

nah let's make it a huge party. XD


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 7, 2008)

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge partttttttttttttttttty it is 


:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 7, 2008)

lol now Robin definitely knows how to party.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 7, 2008)

What fun is a party when 

people cant 

*WALK PLANK ????*


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd hit it


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 7, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> What fun is a party when
> 
> people cant
> 
> *WALK PLANK ????*



Okey okey here they are:




Now continuing the parttttttttttttttttttttttty

:WOW


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 7, 2008)

lots of booze for all. XD


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh hell yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Only 25 DAYS to go  Cant wait X3

*Downs some more drinks*


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 7, 2008)

we need some badass hunter battles.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 7, 2008)

Hell yeah

I want Meruem Vs Netero & Zeno

I think others probably will find difficulty in keeping up with the pace of this fight X3


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Now continuing the parttttttttttttttttttttttty


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 7, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Hell yeah
> 
> I want Meruem Vs Netero & Zeno
> 
> I think others probably will find difficulty in keeping up with the pace of this fight X3



What an amazing fight it will be can't wait.

I don't know if im weird but i actually really like Meruem as a character.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 7, 2008)

:rofl:rofl

More party :WOW:WOW 

@berserkhawk z - Its not wierd because Meruem is a reasonable villian, its a villian with brains. If only he lives a little longer and find the true reason behind his existance and life he could be even more awesome

I think this fight will teach him alot 

we were discussing him on HxH FC as well XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 7, 2008)

I wanna see Killua vs Hisoka someday they are awesome


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 7, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I wanna see Killua vs Hisoka someday they are awesome



That would be so coolX3 X3 X3


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 7, 2008)

How about Killua vs. Illumi Nii-sama?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 7, 2008)

Noes ... it will be too Naruto-ish 

but then again, when did Togashi fail us ?? 

Noes ... dont discuss in the HxH fanclub ... we dont get them posts counted ...

Robbiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnn

you cant be in two different HxH parties at once  

*WALK PLANK*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 7, 2008)

illumi wud win easily


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 7, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> How about Killua vs. Illumi Nii-sama?



I have a feeling this will happen. I don't know about the Killua vs Hisoka fight though coz it seems that Hisoka is more interested than Gon or I could be wrong.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 7, 2008)

Lets not get carried away people ...... 

we need to see Gon and Killua grow into badass teenagers and then into responsible adults .......

Gon wont be fighting Hisoka or Killua any time soon If i have my wish 

Togashi better make this manga a 100 volume epic or 

I 

WILL

MAKE

HIM

*WALK

PLANK 
*


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2008)

Did I just miss a party?

And yeah One Piece is worth the time.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2008)

What's a party without a stripper


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 7, 2008)

Parallax said:


> * And yeah One Piece is worth the time*.


The obvious is obvious


----------



## Xell (Feb 7, 2008)

OH GOD I LOVE HUNTER X HUNTER


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 7, 2008)

Quoted for truth ......... both posts 

This thread = win  XD

parties should have more reps though ...... 

Edit : Make it ..... all the posts


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 7, 2008)

this thread is by far my most favorite!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 7, 2008)

your link has exceeded its bandwidth :rofl .....


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 7, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> your link has exceeded its bandwidth :rofl .....



hehehe... I know that's why I put it on a spoiler tag.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 7, 2008)

cute kittehs = reps 

*ponders on spamming the thread ....*

God, I cant wait till March 3rd ....

next week would be so painful ...... no OP next week


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2008)

Lets party like theres no tomorrow


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 7, 2008)

^^Damn! Can't rep back... you fellow just wait! I'm gonna have my "beauty" rest.... women~ :S (sorry Robin. this ain't directed at you).

edit: you continue the party... i need some rest.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Lets party like theres no tomorrow


Im that black dude there, since i have the biggest penis in here


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 7, 2008)

me sated now ...... XD .... 

hey Klown, can you tell us honestly why you get soo irritated when people say they dont like Naruto in any way possible.
I am just curious what takes you to this intense flamewarring mode when ever that topic comes up  

I am not taunting you but you kinda react a little harshly for others liking when this topic comes up ....

you can be that kid you want regardless of your reply


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> me sated now ...... XD ....
> 
> hey Klown, can you tell us honestly why you get soo irritated when people say they dont like Naruto in any way possible.
> I am just curious what takes you to this intense flamewarring mode when ever that topic comes up


Read mah answer to that in Kweck's whatever-it-was-named thread in the OP section


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 7, 2008)

Funny Pic Master Bate


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 7, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Read mah answer to that in Kweck's whatever-it-was-named thread in the OP section



I went going 

and i saw your reaction and responded to it and ....

came back


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2008)

Good job on picking up One Piece Mattaru, it's certainly an awesome series.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 7, 2008)

illumi will kill the king!


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> illumi will kill the king!


We already know Tompa will kill the king


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey where are the party people? 

we need more drinks 

@Shanks - stop being obssessed with the post counts and contribute to your FCs  or I will make you *walk the plank* 

@Mattaru - fantastic news hope you enjoy it


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 7, 2008)

hows this for drinks s ss ss s... 

even though i dont drink


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> even though i dont drink


:amazed 
How old are you?


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 7, 2008)

at the legal age for drinking 

drink is baaad... since my parents never drank, neither do i


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 7, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> at the legal age for drinking


Then drink 

*Edit*
Just so you know, im just messing around.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 7, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Then drink
> 
> *Edit*
> Just so you know, im just messing around.



 its cool... its gd to have a laugh nyway


----------



## Parallax (Feb 7, 2008)

PARTY TIME!!!

Where the drinks at?


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm late to the party. X3


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 7, 2008)

.... so much party....

well, anyways whats a party were no one talks so...

how do you think gon will react when he sees pitou healing another human, do think he will assume she is making anohter puppet and just attack him (leading to the probable death of komugi)  
or
allow pitou to finish healing a fellow human

I'm guessing the first option, which will lead to a life long enemy of the king( if the king lives)

*Spoiler*: __ 



(srry if this has already been disscused....:sweat)


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll go with the second option... its in Gon's character.

But really it could go either way Gon doesn't know Pitou is healing Komugi.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2008)

Gon will wait for Pitou to finish healing Komugi, he's too nice of a guy. But if I were him I'd use Komugi as a shield and lay a smackdown on Pitou when I got the chance

Lets pair Komugi with other HxH characters


----------



## Fran (Feb 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Gon will wait for Pitou to finish healing Komugi, he's too nice of a guy. But if I were him I'd use Komugi as a shield and lay a smackdown on Pitou when I got the chance
> 
> Lets pair Komugi with other HxH characters





LOOOOOOOOOOL ^^ Komugi Fanfic is starting to spawn!

How about Komugi x Pufu? 

Flaming Homosexual meets Flaming Snot-machine?




HxH needs MOAR FANFIC, Mirite?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2008)

KomugixLeoreo, he looks like a loli lover


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 7, 2008)

Gon x Palm ftw. 

And is this the most popular manga thread? Claymore is very close


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2008)

Im sure this is the most popular tho it only got this active a couple of months ago, Nico really made this place come alive, as did Mattaru, Feanor, MasterBait and KLoWn.


----------



## Fran (Feb 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im sure this is the most popular tho it only got this active a couple of months ago, Nico really made this place come alive, as did Mattaru, Feanor and MasterBait.



And you!
And our influx of new posters that kept this post alive over the centuries.

Togashi loves you all, and you are blessed to be within range of his omnipotent laziness.

Nico is the only one keeping y Porn Thread alive too 
Oh, and Liquid now too, that I check.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 7, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> And you!
> And our influx of new posters that kept this post alive over the centuries.
> 
> Togashi loves you all, and you are blessed to be within range of his omnipotent laziness.
> ...



We're almost at 100 posts.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey guys,

We will keep it even more alive lets partttttttttttttttttttty

Thanks @ CM GoGo & Mattaru XD
I have to say Liquid0 & CMGoGo do keep this alive tooo & KLoWn too XD

Did I hear about HxH fanfic? Here is one I stumbled on in devian art:

CAUTION - NOT FOR HOMOFOBICS


*Spoiler*: __ 




“Have you ever kissed a boy before?” That was the first thing he heard from the other person.

Illumi glanced over at the one who had asked him this, a youth not much older then himself with fiery red hair who in return gave him a mischievous grin. “So have you?”

The young assassin saw no reason why he should respond, so he looked off at the wall, purposefully displaying his distaste at such a question. He never kissed a boy before, but he had never kissed a girl before either.

“I’ll take that as a no.” The colorful adolescent giggled. “Would you like to?”

Illumi gave the question some consideration as he continued looking at the wall. There was no reason why he would want a kiss, so with a slight shake of his head he indicated he was not interested.

“I’m Hisoka, the greatest magician in the world, by-the-way. What’s your name?” Hisoka asked insistently, showing he was not about to let the silent youth ignore him so easily.

“Illumi, Illumi Zaoldyeck.” The assassin waited for some sign of fear from the self-proclaimed ‘world’s greatest magician’.

Instead, Hisoka clapped in glee. “How exciting! I knew there was something special about you.” He began to idly fiddle with a deck of cards, smoothly making a king disappear from one hand only to reappear seconds later in the same hand. “So what brings you out there?” Hisoka gestured to the Sky Arena.

“Training.” Illumi was fascinated by the way the magician played with the cards. Feigning disinterest, he looked at a group of people walking by, keeping the hand of cards in sight from the corner of his eye. Illumi was well versed in the art of thievery and pick-pocketing from his preparations as an assassin. But slight-of-hand tricks were completely foreign to him.

Somehow, Hisoka noticed the assassin’s attention to what his hands were doing. He at once made all the cards vanish. Smirking at Illumi, he reached towards the other boy’s left sleeve and pulled out several cards. “I can teach you how to make items disappear and reappear like magic.”

Illumi eyed the magician warily. “What do you want in exchange?” Work always required payment, this the assassin knew well.

“Oh, nothing much…just a kiss.” Hisoka grinned.

He is not unattractive; moreover it does not appear he has poison applied to his lips. A kiss does not have any meaning to me. “Very well.”

Hisoka’s grin broadened. He spent the next half hour teaching Illumi about his ‘magic’. “Hey, you are a pretty quick learner.” Hisoka said happily.

“I have to be.” Illumi recalled his training. If he did not become skilled at certain tasks quickly enough there would be more pain. But this learning how to make objects disappear then reappear was far different, he was enjoying himself. If asked, he would have denied it completely.

“Well, now that you are getting good at this,” Hisoka reached out a hand and pulled Illumi closer, planting a kiss on the other’s lips. When their lips parted Illumi was left with an unfamiliar warmth where the kiss had landed.

“Not bad at all, maybe I’ll teach you how to kiss later.” Hisoka winked and flashed another wicked grin, “You can have that deck you are practicing with.” He ran off when his named was called for the next match.

“Hisoka…I will have to remember that name.” Illumi said to himself as he continued working with the cards.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

14 years later

Hisoka smothered a yawn behind one hand, he was tired of waiting for the hunter exam to begin. I hope there are some interesting people here this year. Last year the strongest was the hunter I played with. A pity he had to be a spoil sport and disqualify me.

He become aware of a strange man walking towards him. The face was not familiar, he was sure he would have recognized someone who was so covered with pins. As the man reached him, the man of pins reached out a hand and pulled a card from the magician’s sleeve.

“It has been awhile, Hisoka.”

The dispassionate voice was at once identifiable. “Illumi? I see you have picked up a few new tricks.” It seemed like this year the most interesting one there would be a fellow hunter-to-be.


----------



## Fran (Feb 7, 2008)

Nipaaaaah. Yaoi fanfiction makes me cringe. 
Where's all the Yuri stuff?

I suppose there's not much of a cast to make one out of


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 7, 2008)

who is yuri?


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 7, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> who is yuri?



Its kind of like Yaoi but with women or something. You get the point... i'm not sure myself.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 7, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> Its kind of like Yaoi but with women or something. You get the point... i'm not sure myself.



So yaoi is just men? LOL I never knew, I thought yaoi = hentai :rofl

Nevermind moving on I think gon will not stop pitou from healing komogi, he is too nice to do that.

Besides I dont trust this komogi


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 7, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> So yaoi is just men? LOL I never knew, I thought yaoi = hentai :rofl
> 
> Nevermind moving on I think gon will not stop pitou from healing komogi, he is too nice to do that.
> 
> Besides I dont trust this komogi



Yaoi and Yuri are SUB GENRES in the world of hentai. :WOW


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 7, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> Yaoi and Yuri are SUB GENRES in the world of hentai. :WOW



You learn something new everyday


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 7, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> You learn something new everyday



Its good to know your hentai well.... you don't want to stumble upon Futanari by accident.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 7, 2008)

Futanari is just plain sick on all accounts

and definitely my top five favorite shounen series are

One Piece
Hunter x Hunter
Yu Yu Hakusho
Konjiki no Gash Bell
Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 7, 2008)

> One Piece
> Hunter x Hunter



Same here.  And the Hisoka Porn Fanclub has reached a new milestone... 100 posts!!!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 7, 2008)

Party hard everyone

Oh crap im not too late for the party, im always last at the party's

Oh well guess i have some catching up to do   LOL


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 7, 2008)

I've always found that when you arrive late to a party you should PARTY HARD to make up for it. Mostly when this thread is always having a party you can sometimes miss it.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 7, 2008)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay we are on 100th post in Hisoka FC

Parttttttttttttttttttttttttty on 

Its an on going party how can you miss it or be late? we have 24 days to party 

drinks moooooooooooooore


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah party hard

Yes im now a chunin *hic*


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 7, 2008)

@Mattaru: Heres a link, just scrol down to the Hellsing section and enjoy.

This is her dA!


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 7, 2008)

well when the chapter comes out we'll probably still be partying because the chapters are going to be epic.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 7, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Yeah party
> Yes im now a chunin *hic*



I just got Genin status and i signed up months ago...I was a lurker before i found this thread.


----------



## Fran (Feb 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> @Mattaru: Heres a link, just scrol down to the Hellsing section and enjoy.
> 
> This is her dA!



Thanks!




If I'm bored, I'll write a mini Hisoka x Kurapika Fanfic!
Hisoka: Ahhh, you touch my~Tralala~!
Kurapika:


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 7, 2008)

Off topic:

I would like to get to know my fellow HxH fans better. You don't have to answer if you feel like im stalking you. 

Top 3 manga?
*One Piece
Hunter X Hunter
Berserk*

What kind of music you like?
*OSTs*

Favorite Characters?
*Gon
Luffy
Kuma
Hisoka
Zoro
Robin
Lucas from Mother 3  *

Favorite Anime?
*Neon Genesis Evangelion *

And to stay on topic...

Any guesses as to which fight we will see first?

I'm off for tonight.


----------



## Fran (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice idea Liquid [Wooo a questionnaire!]

Top 3 Manga:
1. Hunter x Hunter
2. Hellsing
3. Elfen Lied

Music:
Hot theme tunes. I really love the Elfen Lied theme tune, it's beautiful. Fake Wings from h/s was also awesome.

Favourite characters:
Killua
Integra Hellsing *[Who is unbelievably cute in the OVA rendition of her as a kiddo]*
Konata Izumi/Kagamin!
Ikkaku [Sorry, his one Bankai moment means he makes this list]
HISOKA! <-- 

Favourite Anime:
Higurashi/HxH/Elfen Lied/Lucky Star/And possibly Hellsing OVA


edit: yup, the first hellsing OVA
you've got to watch this. it's simply amazing
apart from Anderson's English which is really odd. I've watched the first ova and it's BRILLIANT. lives up the epic win of the manga


----------



## Power16 (Feb 7, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> Off topic:
> 
> I would like to get to know my fellow HxH fans better. You don't have to answer if you feel like im stalking you.
> 
> ...



I'm the same with Top 3 mangas and Anime(Eva was like my first Anime so really special, well more like second you know Dragon Ball and all).

What kind of music you like?

All kinds, i'm just everywhere when it comes to music.

Favorite Characters?
Gutts
Hisoka
Feitan
Killua
Shanks

Looking forward to the King's battle just need to see what real top tiers can do.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 7, 2008)

i like bleach, claymore, berzerk, gantz, naruto, this, bastard!!, some others.

i listen to industrial/classical/metal/punk/techno/electronic/noise music

neon genesis evangelion was badass as all hell except at the very end i had no fucking clue wtf happened


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 8, 2008)

I just saw NGE recently, theres something about it that really makes me like it... i don't know if its the music or what but its my favorite. X3


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 8, 2008)

Shit ..... I missed soo much fun  

well, here is my pic of top 3 manga ...... 

Hunter x Hunter = OP
Berserk
*Honorary mention to Ai-ren .... I loved the ending for this one (only 1 volume)*

Music:

Heavy metal ... all genres ranging from progressive(Dream Theater, tool etc) to Death(SlipknoT) and Gothic Black(Cradle of Filth)
Started listening to Western Classical after watching an anime called "Nodame Cantabile"

Favourite Characters: (male)

Roronoa Zoro = Killua = Shanks
Gutts = Hisoka

Favourite Characters: (female)
Nico Robin = Nodame = Tsukamoto Tenma(school rumble pigtails FTFW)


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2008)

We still partying?  Man the fun never stops!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 8, 2008)

i cant wait to see how this place will be when the spoilers come out ..... 

I thought this link would be informative ....  

I came across it while spamming XD 



these are all the subgenres of the wonderful world of pron


----------



## mootz (Feb 8, 2008)

manga
hxh
one piece
deathnote

anime
one piece
ttgl
bleach

music: not much into japanese music unless i am watching anime, there are a few exceptions though.

fave characters
erza, gray (fairy tail)
luffy, franky, brooke, sanji(op)
hisoka, gon, lucifer
naruto (part one) shikamaru orochimaru 
kamina/kittan/simon/yoko
yourichi mayuri(sp?) (bleach)

Hunter x hunter is win, i may post here more


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 8, 2008)

Favourite Manga:

Hunter x Hunter
One Piece
D-Gray Man

Music: Dont ask me about music. I dont have a taste 

Favourite Characters: 
Hisoka
Killua
Zoro
Ace
Tiki (from D Gray man)

Favourite Animes:

Elfen Lied
Blood+

Which fight I wanna see first: King Vs Zeno & Netero which I know it will be the last fight 

Guys we have a Hisoka smiley  thanks to Liquid0:


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 8, 2008)

xXxholic. 
HXH
Black Lagoon
OP
School rumble
Ichigo 100%

No particular order, and im sure i left somethings out but when i post from work i hurry post :/


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

Top 3 manga
One Piece
Hunter X Hunter
airgear

What kind of music you like
OSTs mainly but a variety of others too

Favorite Characters
yoshitsune
simca
Hisoka
zoro
illumi 

Favorite Anime
too many to list but dbz and naruto pt1 shoud suffice


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 8, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Which fight I wanna see first: King Vs Zeno & Netero which I know it will be the last fight
> 
> Guys we have a Hisoka smiley  thanks to Liquid0:



Got to save the best for last.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 8, 2008)

yep as always X3


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 8, 2008)

what did i miss ........ 

Great Hisoka emoticon btw ........


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2008)

The Emoticon is awesome

Top 3 manga
HunterXHunter
Claymore
Dragon Ball (original not Z)

What kind of music you like
Japanese rock is good as are some OSTs, but mostly Acoustic, Rock, Folk, Indie.

Favorite Characters
Hiruma
Hisoka
Clare
Alucard
Tokine
Ulquiorra

Favorite Anime
Rurouni Kenshin Ova (Its the singe reason I started watching Anime)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 8, 2008)

Top 3 manga
HunterXHunter
Hitman Reborn
One piece

What kind of music you like
Funky house, rnb, dance and some indie 

Favorite Characters
Hibari
Hisoka
Kenpachi
Chopper
Zoro
Luffy
Illumi 

Favorite Anime
Gundam seed


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 8, 2008)

I have to re read Kekkaishi ......  

Tokine is sooo kawaiiiiii 

Do tell me they fall for each other ...... 

wait dont ...... 

I will read it on my own


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2008)

Tokine is too good for him but I don't know, she said she likes tall men and we all know Yoshi's the complete opposite


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 8, 2008)

Girls keep lying about such stuff X3 .... 

she likes him ... even if she doesnt know about it


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 8, 2008)

I feel that I can't contribute much for this thread right now, but I'm gonna answer Liquid0's questionnaire:

Top 2 Favorite Mangas (Not Best) - 
Hunter X Hunter
One Piece
- I've read more than a couple of mangas but I can't find a 3rd favorite so sorry for not having any -

Music you like: Anything as long as it's pleasant to the ears, but I personally love orchestrated music best (doesn't care about the song and the one performing as long as it's an orchestra).

Favorite Characters: too many to mention, but I'm a Killua Fanboy so... 

Favorite Anime: Do you consider Tom and Jerry as an anime?  Then aside from Tom and Jerry, there are still Looney Tunes and Popeye (the old one). Yes, I like these shows....


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2008)

Top 3 manga
Berserk
AKIRA
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure

Favorite Characters
Joseph Joestar
Dio Brando
Gutts
Jotaro Kujo
Kira Yoshikage
Zoro
Killua
Sir Crocodile

Music I listen to
All sorts of music, mainly English though


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2008)

I LOVE IT


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 8, 2008)

I know 

Its fantastic, thanks to Liquid0 X3


----------



## mootz (Feb 8, 2008)

sweet hisoka smiley


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2008)

So CMgogo, tell me...!
Do you like Hellsing's Anderson?
He was so much more awesome in the OVA than in the manga, and that's saying something, because this badass pose made me squeal like an Otaku fanboy with a limited sailor moon doll.
I'm so upset he bit the dust. 


*Spoiler*: _ANDERSON is WIN, AMEN_ 










Walter is awesome too, even after he turned tail.

He is definetely the Hellsing equivalent of Machi, without the smexiness.

On that note, I'm on OVA 3. Are you reading Hellsing the Dawm, CM?


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 8, 2008)

lol there are too many characters I like to just name a few..

as for favorite anime's I'd say

TTGL
Higurashi
Code Geass

and well I already listed my top five mangas.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 8, 2008)

Top 3 manga
Berserk
Hunter X Hunter
Claymore

Favourite characters
Hisoka(HXH)
Kuroro(HXH)
Griffith(Berserk)
Guts(Berserk)
Isley(Claymore)
Strange almost all my favs are Bishonen.LOL

Anime 
Elven Lied
Berserk
HXH
DBZ
YYH
The list goes on.

Music
A lot of metal and Goth rock i like dark stuff and some radiohead.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 8, 2008)

Father Anderson is one of the greatest villians in Manga for me, my most favourite scene from the ovas:


I think the first two Ovas were great but the third one was amazing, a little too bloody at times but I just love it. I really like Alucard because he's just such an anti-hero, Gutts is great an all but personally at times Alucard trumps him, his disregard for everyone just makes him such a badass.

As for the manga im a little behind but not too much. What do you think of the art?

And we should tone on the Hellsing talk


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 8, 2008)

HxH fans have good taste in manga. 

BTW you guys are convincing me to check out Hellsing.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 8, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Top 3 manga
> Music
> A lot of metal and Goth rock i like dark stuff and some radiohead.




Metal as in ..... 


you guys don't need to tone down the Hellsing talk

we have *planks* for a reason, *walking*  

I agree with Liq0 that we have a good taste in manga ... or else we wont be HxH fans right


----------



## Gary (Feb 8, 2008)

oh sweet ok then i better be finshed with all the chapters by then stilll over 200 to go


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 9, 2008)

We have another member ...... 

who says yes to another party  ??


----------



## mootz (Feb 9, 2008)

did somebody say party

:WOW


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 9, 2008)

Can i walk the plank? :WOW


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 9, 2008)

mootz said:


> did somebody say party
> 
> :WOW


It's over, you're late


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah you can definitely *walk* teh *plank*

where the hell are all the posters ?? 

we have almost caught up with the manga ..... 269 pages ..... one page for each chapter XD

this warrants a 

PARTY 

Edit: Oh Hai there Klown XD .....


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 9, 2008)

You're all a buch of drunks


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 9, 2008)

an illumi vs killua fight wont happen because ;___; what would be the point of pointing that thing inside of killua's head to make him a coward or whatever....;o also theres no real reason for them to fight if u think about it but if it did happen killua would get his ass kicked....


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 9, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> You're all a buch of drunks





Dang! I love cats!


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 9, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> oh sweet ok then i better be finshed with all the chapters by then stilll over 200 to go



Welcome, welcome and join the partttttttttttttttty 


Do catch up as soon as you can and where exactly in the story are you? The Celestical Tower?

@KLoWn - didnt you know already? *drinks more* hic here is some more 

@Master Bait - :rofl

@DethStryque - you do know that killua got rid of that thing inside his head


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 9, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Welcome, welcome and join the partttttttttttttttty
> 
> 
> Do catch up as soon as you can and where exactly in the story are you? The Celestical Tower?
> ...



........

Lol of course i know he got rid of that thing in his head because the only way to know that he had the thing in his head was by seeing him take it out in that chapter and then getting all hax'd up and ripping the ant guys head off...  still i mean ;o killua is still the successor to his dad so i cant see his brother haveing an all out battle useing all his potential and nen abilitys its just not going to happen....


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2008)

Quiet down the stripper is performing



I wish we had jello

Btw at the moment im reading OP, its awesome


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 9, 2008)

:rofl @ CMGOGO - Cool  keep up on it XD

@DethStryque - Ok just making sure cause some people here think that killua would still leave gon after these fights which I think is stupid the only reason he was leaving him was because of the thingi in the head.

And to make it clear no I dont think they will fight each other


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 9, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Quiet down the stripper is performing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OP makes you *walk* the *plank* going  

We want details  ..... skypiea arc right XD 

you would have loved the manga more if you saw the anime first ...... 

OP is right up there with HxH ....


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 9, 2008)

I watched the anime up till the Enel fight then it got taken down so I just started reading the manga, Im on the Davy back fight right now, such cheating fuckers


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 9, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I watched the anime up till the Enel fight then it got taken down so I just started reading the manga, Im on the Davy back fight right now, such cheating fuckers



LOLs they are bastard cheaters


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 9, 2008)

Get to the Ennies Lobby/ Water 7 arc .......

That was teh first time i wet OMG thats a great piece of drawing 

Since you have seen the anime, I think you will appreciate this ......


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 9, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Get to the Ennies Lobby/ Water 7 arc .......
> 
> That was teh first time i wet OMG thats a great piece of drawing
> 
> Since you have seen the anime, I think you will appreciate this ......



Puts the anime to shame.


----------



## Xell (Feb 9, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I watched the anime up till the Enel fight then it got taken down so I just started reading the manga, Im on the Davy back fight right now, such cheating fuckers



Glad you're enjoying it.

Some Narutard has just been PMing me trying to tell me that One Piece isn't as good as Naruto and has 'bad art'.

Your post made me feel better.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 9, 2008)

Xell said:


> Glad you're enjoying it.
> 
> Some Narutard has just been PMing me trying to tell me that One Piece isn't as good as Naruto and has 'bad art'.
> 
> Your post made me feel better.



What?  Thats like personally force feeding an opinion :rofl

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay we are on page *270*
Lets partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
 
:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Sawako (Feb 9, 2008)

*looks at the title* It'll be back? Yay!


----------



## Fran (Feb 9, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Father Anderson is one of the greatest villians in Manga for me, my most favourite scene from the ovas:
> 
> 
> I think the first two Ovas were great but the third one was amazing, a little too bloody at times but I just love it. I really like Alucard because he's just such an anti-hero, Gutts is great an all but personally at times Alucard trumps him, his disregard for everyone just makes him such a badass.
> ...





 Tone up or tone down? 
The art is awesome. Well, I've been reading DGM too, and that art blows goats balls because you can't make out what's happening.
The only problem I had was at one point where Integra and Luke Valentine loooked almost identical. =.=

Started one piece manga ^^ Shall I watch anime first or...?
Anyways, it's good, I'm enjoying it, and please give us the name of the narutard


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 9, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> *looks at the title* It'll be back? Yay!



Yes it will  Welcome and join the partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



@Mattaru - Great you started reading OP?  I read the manga first and now I am catching up to the anime (Episode 35 at the mo ) but you might wanna watch the anime first and then read the manga from where its left off. I am enjoying both anyway XD

Which chapter are you at the mo?


----------



## mootz (Feb 9, 2008)

i do not want any more breaks in the manga,

i hope he stays on for at least a year this time


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 9, 2008)

I wish too but dont get your hopes up I think this is going to be another 10 weeker 

We will find out when the first chapter comes out, they will state if it is going to be temperory again


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 9, 2008)

even 10 chaps in a row with 2 or 3 months break between is fine


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 9, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Tone up or tone down?
> The art is awesome. Well, I've been reading DGM too, and that art blows goats balls because you can't make out what's happening.
> The only problem I had was at one point where Integra and Luke Valentine loooked almost identical. =.=
> 
> ...



I could never get in to DGM  .... Allen Walker looked like Ed-rip off. I think the voice actor was the same .... nevermind lol 

And regarding OP, I suggest you go with the Anime first and then read the manga .... there are some places where the art puts the anime to shame .... one such doublespread is in the spoiler tag in the previous page ..... knowing you, you must have already fapped to it   
Just give it a little time .... and you will be richly rewarded :3 
And dont we all want the name of that narutard 


Edit: Even Klown will be angry   



AbnormallyNormal said:


> even 10 chaps in a row with 2 or 3 months break between is fine



I dont think there is a break for sometime soon but yeah, I agree that 10 great quality chapters would probably keep keep us from bitching for 2 months ... 
I cant guarantee any more than that


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 10, 2008)

i predict next chapter focuses on events going on inside the palace, i.e. killua, octopus guy, palm


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah ..... we would all love to see a lot more palm   

double entendre FTFW  

Killua might run into her ... 

I wanna see Gon face upto Pitou ... 

Pitou: Nyah~~ you are the one who escaped me 

Gon: yeah, but I will make sure *you* wont escape me


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2008)

OP anime is really good so i'd say watch it fist, I'd still be watching it but I can't seem to find eps so I just switched to the manga. On Water 7 now and the art is really good, much better than Naruto, the city actually has some character.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 10, 2008)

i am still curious about komugi, she will have something important going on. and i wonder what will happen when the ant king learns his name


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 10, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> OP anime is really good so i'd say watch it fist, I'd still be watching it but I can't seem to find eps so I just switched to the manga. On Water 7 now and the art is really good, much better than Naruto, the city actually has some character.



yes .. OP's artwork is awesome. The anime is not that bad either, but once you start reading manga, you kinda become critical of the art and there are places where the artwork sometimes is not up to the standard (anime wise) 
Water 7 is a great place .... did you check in veoh and Stage 6??? Me and Mihawk are trying to put links to all the OP episodes in the OP section. We got upto 200 episodes from Veoh. Stage 6 had only 120 or so ... check the link out .... its stickied (the only stickied thread which has 5 pages of spam  ... we plan to change it though)

@Mattaru - do check it out XD 

I am currently waiting for Mihawk to get his internet upgraded so that he can upload all the episodes .... XD




AbnormallyNormal said:


> i am still curious about komugi, she will have something important going on. and i wonder what will happen when the ant king learns his name



Well, who is gonna tell him ? The other convert ? He probably wouldn't react .... he is not someone who shows too much reactions right .... he will be like , *Meh* wn

I think we will see about Komugi when Gon meets up with Pitou


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 10, 2008)

Well since we still have 20+ days left I've decided to start HxH from the beginning... i was a Anime viewer only till Greed Island.  What should i expect?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 10, 2008)

First, Togashi has a very different artstyle ..... his chapter covers feature his forays into the non-anime genres ..... boy does he own at drawing.

His artwork started to become crappy only after the GI arc got completed ....

So i'd say that you are in for a treat XD .... read the Kurapica's York Shin arc listening to Led Zeppelin (Album I, II, and IV) ... they two of them complemented each other ..... to an extent that some images pop up into my head when i listen to those songs again.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 10, 2008)

Liquid0 said:


> Well since we still have 20+ days left I've decided to start HxH from the beginning... i was a Anime viewer only till Greed Island.  What should i expect?



ive also started reading the manga from beginning  and its pretty gd to see the art when it was still


----------



## Xell (Feb 10, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ive also started reading the manga from beginning  and its pretty gd to see the art when it was still



I too have started reading from the beginning, and it's incredible.

I'm on Volume 6 and loving it. I know what's going to happen, but reading it in manga form is still just as enjoyable.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 10, 2008)

i only read the chimera arc in the manga rest of anime


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> i only read the chimera arc in the manga rest of anime


Then you've missed alot of gory goddies


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 10, 2008)

you can get them from HxH vol 22

They are uncensored


----------



## mootz (Feb 10, 2008)

when the art is at 100% it is so good,

i love the scene with kuroro in the window during york shin events

when he is pretending to be a maestro (sp?)


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 10, 2008)

i hope it will be translated in the same day


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey im back you guys party

I can't wait till HXH is back.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> How is DGM going btw? I prefer the anime to manga on that one


It's fuckin awsome as hell atm.
I stopped reading it awhile back and recently picked it back up to see how it was turning out, and BAM! The most wicked fuckin arc hit me right in the face.
Can't fuck with the Generals of the Black Order


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 10, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> It's fuckin awsome as hell atm.
> I stopped reading it awhile back and recently picked it back up to see how it was turning out, and BAM! The most wicked fuckin arc hit me right in the face.
> Can't fuck with the Generals of the Black Order



Oh really  I need to get back on it 

@ berserkhawk z & Aethos - Yaaaaaaaaaay lets partyyyyyyyyyy on


:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 10, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Oh really  I need to get back on it
> 
> @ berserkhawk z & Aethos - Yaaaaaaaaaay lets partyyyyyyyyyy on
> 
> ...



Hope that awesomely GAR song added to the awesome party of our Hunter x Hunter brigade.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 10, 2008)

OP>HxH>DGM


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 10, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> OP>HxH>DGM


Yeah that was "interesting"
Thnx for sharing


----------



## King Bookah (Feb 10, 2008)

Indeed, really added a whole new layer of discussion to this thread.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 10, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Yeah that was "interesting"
> Thnx for sharing



anytime amigos


----------



## Antitard (Feb 11, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> OP>HxH>DGM



Sorry but HxH is the highest level of manga ever. Best narration, best fighting concept, and best use of strategy. If I want to see useless brawling I'll read DB.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2008)

Antitard said:


> Sorry but HxH is the highest level of manga ever. Best narration, best fighting concept, and best use of strategy. If I want to see useless brawling I'll read DB.



Let's not start this please, I don't want to bring Jojo's Bizarre Adventure into this


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 11, 2008)

22 days 'till chapter 271 and Vol. 25. Kyaa~ I can't wait! X3


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, only 3 weeks left :3

@Mattaru, OP's initial chapters will obviously be crappy ... 
check this site out ...
Doc. Q

And trust me, OP will satisfy all your needs. It is gory at times .... only thing is that you dont get to see people die.  

@Parallax, how is JJBA ??


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 11, 2008)

21 days to go now X3


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 11, 2008)

i three weeks we shall see pwnage of the ultimate kind. Lots of GAR to come.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 11, 2008)

^ Quoted for truth .... 

I cant decide on which one I wanna see ....... I wanna see all of them at once X3

how long will each fight last ??

I dont think Togashi will drag it more than 4 chapters ... it gets boring after that tbh 

Figths dragging on for 6 chapters get lame ...


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 11, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ^ Quoted for truth ....
> 
> I cant decide on which one I wanna see ....... I wanna see all of them at once X3
> 
> ...



Well most Gon fights are rather dragged out.


----------



## Netero (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it like last time when he had chapters prepped or is he properly back


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, nothing is said about how long the manga is gonna continue this time .... 

but I guess this time he is back for good .... 

There are rumors that he was told to get his act together or HxH would be cancelled ....... I'd like to believe that ....

@ Aethos .... I guess we  cant help it since he is the main character. But I dont think it has gone on for 6 chapters tbh

P.S: just 500pts from going luminary X3 ... so near yet so far


----------



## Fran (Feb 11, 2008)

Hehe, haven't given OP up yet, going to brew up some more episodes tonight 

Offtopic! 

If Kubo wrote HxH, the next fight would look like this:

Morau: You are beyond salvation. My Deep Purple is invincible.

Pufu: Hunters slay us Chimera Ants - as if it were their birth right!

Pufu: On what grounds are you permitted to persecute us Chimera Ants!

Morau: This raving lunacy is another special ability of yours? [Deep Purple]

Pufu: BANZAAAI MEREUM SAMA! BANZAAAAI!

 
I can see each fight dragging on for 4-5 chapers max. I hope Togashi is coming  back full time this time.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't wait for Zeno and Neteros fight against the king.

Hell who am i kidding i can't wait for any of the fights they will all rock

Yeah party for the countdown


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 11, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> There are rumors that he was told to get his act together or HxH would be cancelled ....... I'd like to believe that ....


If i was the boss of SJ i would've told him that shit years ago.


----------



## Netero (Feb 11, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> I can't wait for Zeno and Neteros fight against the king.
> 
> Hell who am i kidding i can't wait for any of the fights they will all rock
> 
> Yeah party for the countdown



w00t
I want to see gon absolutely go ape shit at that chimera ant who killed kaito


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 11, 2008)

^He will go apeshit on Pitou ....

@Mattaru .... you nailed how Kubo does his fights. Even a blind monkey can see that he can create just one type of character .... a brawler who likes to talk trash. 

4 chapters would be about right. And get to reading OP and watching the anime. The OP section also needs your pervertedness


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 11, 2008)

I dont care how long he is coming back for
I dont care how long the fights drag
I dont care who is going to fight first
I dont care how shitty the drawings gonna be


All I CARE IS THAT ITS BACK & ITS GOING TO PAWN

Thats it

So lets parttttttttttttttttttttttttty
:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## fxu (Feb 11, 2008)

Binktopia will be scanning, so you can expect good quality and good speed.

One of our top priorities will be HxH along with Naruto (or so it was last time XD)


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 11, 2008)

Binktopia delivers again


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 11, 2008)

fxu said:


> Binktopia will be scanning, so you can expect good quality and good speed.
> 
> One of our top priorities will be HxH along with Naruto (or so it was last time XD)



Thank you thank you XD 
I like binktopia scans they are high quality and they were faster than nexgear last time


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2008)

I want it to come back for longer this time, I don't see why they gave him so much free time anyway, I'd rather he got his act together.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Parallax, how is JJBA ??



I can honestly say that JJBA is the best shonen I have ever read.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2008)

I've read the first volume of JJBA, it was okay.


----------



## Fran (Feb 11, 2008)

So. That's an interesting new signature there, MR.Gogo


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I've read the first volume of JJBA, it was okay.



Well it is a 95+ vol. series the first volume is not going to be amazingly awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2008)

I know thats the reason I didn't bother reading the rest, way too much.

@Mattaru: My last sig was deemed too offensive so I got this to annoy some people, it'll get taken down so enjoy


----------



## mootz (Feb 11, 2008)

who else thought the cat was a girl until recently


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 11, 2008)

:rofl @ CMGOGO

@Mootz - I think everybody I still cant beleive it

I wanna know how he will be in the anime


----------



## mootz (Feb 11, 2008)

yes i wonder if the anime team will make it amibigous as well with the voice


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL I wonder what a low pitch voice they will put on him XD or maybe even worse a very thick manly voice that goes Nyaaah :rofl


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 11, 2008)

What cat?


----------



## mootz (Feb 11, 2008)

the catman that messed up kaido (i think thats how its spelled)


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 11, 2008)

its pitou we are talking about


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 11, 2008)

mootz said:


> the catman that messed up kaido (i think thats how its spelled)


Ah yeah. Can't belive that turned out to be a dude lawlz.


'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> off topic:
> me luminary  ..... thanks for the reps XD


I think you owe me some rep for that 

/rep-whoring off


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2008)

> Ara~! what was your previous sig ?? I dont recall it ....... -_-;



It was ttgl, KaminaxSimon

Btw I was gonna give you rep but I can't

Lets talk Pitou, I lover her/him.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2008)

You all should be Luminary, esp Nico and Mattaru.


----------



## mootz (Feb 11, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ...
> 
> @ Mootz ... we knew it all along people here wont judge you if you fap to him



just noticed the white part,

shanks you yonku bastard that was funny


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2008)

Fapping to Pitou would just be strange


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 11, 2008)

yeah ... lets all repwhore .... more people here deserve to be luminary :3

and for the record ... i return every rep i get XD even negatives

so feel free to rep me anytime XD lol 

I already repped you Klwon ... dont get too greedy 

\repwhoring off .... 

Pitou is just awesome ..... 

I am gonna draw him soon with a huge set of boobs 

Edit: 

Dont run your mouth GesoKingu ..... I can make your father *WALK PLANK* 

He just sits around and mopes about you all day


----------



## mootz (Feb 11, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> yeah ... lets all repwhore .... more people here deserve to be luminary :3
> 
> and for the record ... i return every rep i get XD even negatives
> 
> ...




daddy  

lol


----------



## Netero (Feb 11, 2008)

where is everyone at the mo gon is about to face kitty zeno and netero are outside with mereum is everyone else still down the steps


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2008)

Thnxs for the link red.

Everyone is looking at the King smex up Komugi


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 11, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You all should be Luminary, esp Nico and Mattaru.



Thank you  just so you know u were the first person who repped me 

@ Sionnach - yeah you are pretty much right except that morau is facing pufo at the moment somewhere inside and killua is running behind abit, he needs to find gon, Ikurogo (octopus guy) is looking for palm. So its only Knuckle and shoot  who are still fighting yupi as planned


----------



## Fran (Feb 11, 2008)

@CMgogo: Thanks, But I'm already luminary. in my pants 

@CmGogo's Signature: I C WAT U DID THER!  [Some weird NF catchphrase]
What anime is that from, and why is she spanking herself?
edit: arghhh, the look on her face is disturbing.XD

@Cmgogo: Fapping to Pitou <-- LMAO 

@Feanor:  Thanks for the manga link. 

edit: we need some Pitou x Kaito Yaoi fanart Nyaaah @____@


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 11, 2008)

I think CMGogo's sig is taunting me...bitch


----------



## Netero (Feb 11, 2008)

I wanna see netero+zeno vs mereum first I think they'll lose


----------



## Slips (Feb 11, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> yeah ... lets all repwhore .... more people here deserve to be luminary :3
> 
> and for the record ... i return every rep i get XD even negatives
> 
> ...




I actually rep any member with HxH themed sigs have done for the last 6 months. Its the law

Anyway rep aside not far now peeps not far at all


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 11, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> I wanna see netero+zeno vs mereum first I think they'll lose



Mee tooo but I know that that fight will be the last  but I dont think they will lose, but maybe all three will die 

@Slips - Long time no seen  yeah not much left now XD 2 weeks to go and then hopefully we will start getting early spoilers X3


----------



## Netero (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't see mereum losing he's not the final boss though that guy who was outside gon's house in NGL will be


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 11, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> I can't see mereum losing he's not the final boss though that guy who was outside gon's house in NGL will be



you mean Jairo? Yeah defenetly but I doubt he will be coming into the story until 4 or 5 years goes by. It took him years to build NGL


----------



## Halo (Feb 11, 2008)

So its back again? 

I'm so hesitant to pick this manga up again in fear of another hiatus.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 11, 2008)

Halo said:


> So its back again?
> 
> I'm so hesitant to pick this manga up again in fear of another hiatus.



Oh hell yeah it IS back X3 :WOW

and we are partyinggggggggggggggggggggg


:WOW:WOW:WOW

you are welcomed to join XD


----------



## Halo (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh I want to join bad, but I'm so afraid it'll go on hiatus again....then I'll be in a huge agonizing drought of "OMG WHEN WILL IT RETURN?!?!?!?!"   Really, HxH was one of my favorite anime and manga, even if the art was crappy at times, I still enjoyed it (plus the unintentional humor made me lol). I need t go reread and rewatch it again.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2008)

I was surprised to hear from someone that this manga was coming back from hiatus...AGAIN?

While I undoubtably won't continue this manga until it's finished, I hope it'll be the last "return" this time.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 11, 2008)

Halo said:


> Oh I want to join bad, but I'm so afraid it'll go on hiatus again....then I'll be in a huge agonizing drought of "OMG WHEN WILL IT RETURN?!?!?!?!"   Really, HxH was one of my favorite anime and manga, even if the art was crappy at times, I still enjoyed it (plus the unintentional humor made me lol). I need t go reread and rewatch it again.



So you are telling me you wont look at the new chapters that will come out?:amazed

I always think something is better than nothing and who knows it might be hell his last time ever writing HxH & not finish it, I want to enjoy it while I can X3 maybe I am crazy

@Zaru - Lets hope so


----------



## Netero (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't wait to see final gon he is the man who's potential has no limit whereas even mereum could be measured


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 11, 2008)

...Im just posting cuz i got nothing else to do.


----------



## mootz (Feb 11, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> ...Im just posting cuz i got nothing else to do.



'hunter x hunter is awesome' is a great spam post


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah i bet Gon won't hit his limits until he fights/finds Gin.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 11, 2008)

That would be an interesting match up 

Just putting this for the sake of it & I love it  :


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 11, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Hehe, haven't given OP up yet, going to brew up some more episodes tonight
> 
> Offtopic!
> 
> ...



And then Kenpachi's! Thousands of them!

But yeah I hope you're enjoying One Piece now though. I'm glad that at least you won't be like Unrivaled or any of those other annoying ignorant fucks in the OP vs Naruto thread.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2008)

3 weeks left, am stoked.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 11, 2008)

lol and now we're back to the sober part of this thread before we hit another celebration high.


----------



## mootz (Feb 11, 2008)

i want to see the king fight the president and old man most

surprisingly the fight i want to see least is killua. i just think gon will do something crazy and that the other fighters havent shown the fullest capabilities.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 11, 2008)

Aethos said:


> lol and now we're back to the sober part of this thread before we hit another celebration high.



Yeah im just recovering from the hangover

Oh well let the party continueLOL


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 11, 2008)

Did somebody said partaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay



@ Aethos - I know what u mean, I have been silently reading it, I just think they should stop taking each other so seriously

Just watched ep 67 of OP, Nico is a BADASS


----------



## Xell (Feb 11, 2008)

After watching Hunter x Hunter twice and reading through it now, I think I'm finally starting to understand what wing was talking about when he was explaining Nen. 

How Ten, Zetsu and Ren works.  

I love this manga so much.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 11, 2008)

Glad u understand cause i still dont get it 
Love your avater btw


----------



## mootz (Feb 11, 2008)

it took me awhile to understand nen

now i think i forgot how it really works but i still love it


----------



## Fran (Feb 11, 2008)

Aethos said:


> And then Kenpachi's! Thousands of them!
> 
> But yeah I hope you're enjoying One Piece now though. I'm glad that at least you won't be like Unrivaled or any of those other annoying ignorant fucks in the OP vs Naruto thread.



LOOOOOL ~ I read some of that thread Aethos! 
I was running low on self-esteem and needed something to facepalm at 



> After watching Hunter x Hunter twice and reading through it now, I think I'm finally starting to understand what wing was talking about when he was explaining Nen.
> 
> How Ten, Zetsu and Ren works.
> 
> I love this manga so much.



 This is what makes Hunter great! 

Because it's so complicated  You could almost fap to the nen system, especially when Bisuke is explaining it in her masculine form.

 Incidentally, I've got a cousin who has the same eyes as Luffy. It's starting to creep me out...


----------



## Xell (Feb 11, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Glad u understand cause i still dont get it



Heh. Well from what I gather

Ten = Basically the Aura / Energy
Zetsu = Masking your presence or Nen
Ren = Raising your Nen for a period of time 

Reminds me of Dragonball Z with the way it works.



Nico Robin said:


> Love your avater btw



Thanks. It's a fight I don't think I'll ever get tired of.



mootz said:


> it took me awhile to understand nen
> 
> now i think i forgot how it really works but i still love it



Yeah, I have a feeling I'll forget it. 

But you can't help but appreciate all these terms and special abilities which comes from Nen. Togashi is quite amazing.



Mattaru said:


> This is what makes Hunter great!
> 
> Because it's so complicated  *You could almost fap to the nen system, especially when Bisuke is explaining it in her masculine form.*
> 
> Incidentally, I've got a cousin who has the same eyes as Luffy. It's starting to creep me out...



*AWWW YEAAAAAAAH*


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 11, 2008)

Firstly the Nazis spoiled my sig, but im not giving up yet

Anyway I totally forgot the system until I re-read the chapters a couple of weeks ago, but now I think I get it, okay Im still confused but theres nothing better than denial

@Xell:Awesome sig, I've got its brother here(not as good as yours tho):


And are we still partying?:WOW


----------



## MIHAWK. (Feb 11, 2008)

i saw an on armed man wondering around here,does anybody know where'd he go?


----------



## mootz (Feb 11, 2008)

the redhaired yonku, havent seen him \\(o_O)//


----------



## Razza (Feb 11, 2008)

I like how Nen users (Ridiculously strong people excluded) can't be perfect. As we saw during the Celestial Tower arc Gon essentially had to sacrifice defense for matrix-dodging skills and then got his face stomped when he got hit.


----------



## mootz (Feb 11, 2008)

hxh lacks the complete hax characters that are invinceble


----------



## Razza (Feb 11, 2008)

Though some characters do appear pretty hax at times, but then again those characters tend to nullify each other.


----------



## mootz (Feb 11, 2008)

Onrik said:


> Though some characters do appear pretty hax at times, but then again those characters tend to nullify each other.



this is true

i just think its much better than in mangas like naruto and bleach


----------



## Razza (Feb 11, 2008)

On a completely different note, I want to see Hanzo make a return.


----------



## mootz (Feb 11, 2008)

i am interested in kurapica and leorio more than anything else at the moment


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 12, 2008)

Onrik said:


> On a completely different note, I want to see Hanzo make a return.



me too, with tompa as his ally. i want them to invade and save killua from wolf ant with their badassery and skillz


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 12, 2008)

Onrik said:


> On a completely different note, I want to see Hanzo make a return.



Yeah i wonder what he's been up to and what hatsu he's going to show us.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 12, 2008)

i want to see a 3 person team of shalnark, hanzo, and tompa

auto mode + ninja nen + psycho manipulation = WIN WIN WIN


----------



## DocTerror (Feb 12, 2008)

I want to see more Hisoka and I hope this run finishes off the arc so we can see everyone else.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 12, 2008)

so many posts to answer .....  

@Mattaru - only Hisoka can pull of a stunt like stuffing a torch in the pants . (in ref to your claim of being luminary) 

HxH has so many awesome characters. I would love to see how Hanzo has developed as a hunter. He already had most of the basic training done so i think developing his Nen was not probably that difficult. 
Togashi might show him in another arc. I want this arc to be done without anymore outside intervention.

It seems that many HxH fans haven't done enough research into the Nen System  .... thats not good enough X3

The best thing about the system is how people are characterized depending upon their personalities ... 

Togashi can create the whole spectrum of characters and thats what we will get when he finally gets his ass back to publishing manga once again . 

I wonder what categories the Royal guards and the King fall into ..
was it mentioned somewhere ??


----------



## Netero (Feb 12, 2008)

I wanna know when this happenedOro could dispell it
and does this mean he is tronger then the king


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 12, 2008)

well, it means exactly what the chameleon says ..... he isnt comparing him to the King.

Reinforcement users can generate tremendous amounts of power and thats what he probably is infering to.

I for one dont want Gon to defeat the king .... even if the two geezers are killed .....


----------



## Netero (Feb 12, 2008)

No I don't want gon beating him it's just not right dunno if te oldies will I get a horrible feeling he'll turn out nice in the  end thogh lso wen netero called gin one of the 5 greatest nen users in the world who do you think they are mine are i no order
1.netero
2.gin
3.zeno or killuas fther
4.kuroro
5.???


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 12, 2008)

Hisoka? 

Only joking we will know for sure after his fight with kuroro, I mean if he beats Kuroro that means he is stronger (better say smarter) than Zeno and Silva put together 

20 days to go X3

But in seriousness I think there are more people to it than that, I think except for gin, the rest of the top 5 nen users are going to be new characters


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2008)

Maybe Jairo would be part of the top 5 nen users?

As things stand now I think the King is probably strong enough to be part of the group.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 12, 2008)

Well Gin is definetly one of the five but i think the rest will be unknown's.

Not long now


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2008)

Maybe one of the unknowns will make an appearence in the arc


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 12, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Maybe one of the unknowns will make an appearence in the arc



That would be so cool and a nice way to beat the King well introducing a new character.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 12, 2008)

mootz said:


> i am interested in kurapica and leorio more than anything else at the moment



The sad thing is that even though Kurapica and Leorio are main characters. Even Hiei and Kurama got more screen time than them.


----------



## Netero (Feb 12, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Hisoka?
> 
> Only joking we will know for sure after his fight with kuroro, I mean if he beats Kuroro that means he is stronger (better say smarter) than Zeno and Silva put together
> 
> ...



Do you think netero included himself


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 12, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> Do you think netero included himself



Something makes me think that he didn't.

Although he used to be one in his prime if i remember correctly.


----------



## Fran (Feb 12, 2008)

Pipiru piru piru pipiru pi!

...Hisoka Feanor? Pants?

The best thing about HxH is, that Gon doesn't suddenly think "OMG MUST SAVE DAD" and get uber power ups. He doesn't even change personality to emo-style must rescue xyz like Ichigo and Sasuke, which is lame.

He TRAINS DAMMIT


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2008)

i want hisoka vs Kuroro
to end with someone dying (not hisoka for me ofcourse)
i want complete battle with someone really losing his life
not as Zeno and Silva vs Kuroro
i belive Kuroro played his role in york shin arc and he should have been dead since then
but Togashi kept him alive to be killed by hisoka who is far more important to the story than him
dont get me wrong i love Kuroro but no one can be compared to the great hisoka


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 12, 2008)

kuroro is the leader of the genei ryodan, nuff said..you can't kill the  leader after just one battle, adding the fact that the battle ocurred early in the series ....even if i like hisoka more, i know that kuroro will be more important in the future, he probably would win against silva and zeno if he wanted to go all out against them...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah keeping kuroro alive made me happy
but since i want the battle to end with someone dying
those were my points why hisoka should be the winner of this fight


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 12, 2008)

if someone dies in that battle, it's hisoka, not kuroro...probably...well, we can agree on one thing, that battle would(will) be pwnsome...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2008)

it will be the best in manga history


----------



## Slips (Feb 12, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> if someone dies in that battle, it's hisoka, not kuroro...probably...well, we can agree on one thing, that battle would(will) be pwnsome...



No it wont Togashi has spent a large chunk of time building up Hisoka. Plus the Hisoka/Luci fight will happen before Gons rematch so there will be no death planned for Hisoka.

The only person who I see taking out Luci will be Kurapica some where down the line which was established during the GR arc


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah, kurapica should be the one taking kuroro down...


----------



## Power16 (Feb 12, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> kuroro is the leader of the genei ryodan, nuff said..you can't kill the  leader after just one battle, adding the fact that the battle ocurred early in the series ....even if i like hisoka more, i know that kuroro will be more important in the future, *he probably would win against silva and zeno if he wanted to go all out against the*m...



Those are some big words and as much as Kuroro is gansta that's an impossibility and he was being push around in that battle and not one of them were serious.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2008)

i think kurapica had his chance and he missed it
no way kuroro will fell to him again
hisoka will be the one to finish him


----------



## Slips (Feb 12, 2008)

Power16 said:


> Those are some big words and as much as Kuroro is gansta that's an impossibility and he was being push around in that battle and not one of them were serious.



Indeed hopefully the next few chapters will reveal Zeno's strength

Silva hasnt even touched the surface yet so its impossable to speculate how that skirmish would of turned out

Theres very few fights in HxH where both characters go all out.

Ubo/Kura
Gon/Bomber

and a few of the GR vs the ants fights thats about it really



hgfdsahjkl said:


> i think kurapica had his chance and he missed it
> no way kuroro will fell to him again
> hisoka will be the one to finish him



No it will be Kurapica its Shonen law he has the revenge my clan role. Otherwise his character would be pretty useless from here on as theres no role for him to play.

Kurapica's role is to wipe out the GR
Gon to find his father
Killua to support Gon

Leorio sadly is filler unless Togashi fleshes him out in future arcs


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 12, 2008)

true, i can't deny zeno and silva didn't go all out in that battle too...im just a huge kuroro fanboy lol, so i want him to win no matter what...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2008)

@Slips
no Kurapica will not kill kuroro
he can fight the rest of the spiders but not kuroro
and as you know there is no Shonen law in HxH


----------



## Fran (Feb 12, 2008)

Hisoka was the original and primary protagonist.
Although his position has been ambigious as of late, I still reckon he'll be the final villain, not Kuroro. 


 Take Zeno's word for it, him vs Kuroro would be an even match unless Kuroro was emotionally-motivated, and Kuroro kill Xeno AND Silva? Oh pur-lease, don't be a fanboy, this isn't your classic shounen yo know


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 12, 2008)

I have to say I was 99% satisfied with the final result of the York Shin Arc, I didnt want Kurapica to wipe out GR just like that, all I wanted was for them to take him seriously and they ended up doing so, nothing more.
1% unsatisfied cause I didnt get to see Hisoka x Kuroro 

He can wipe them off when he is more grown and has more experience, he needs at least another arc with another story that envolves him which gives him enough experience to come up with another strategy for GR

And as for Hisoka x Kuroro I agree with Slips, Hisoka is one of the main characters of the story and he is more important than Kuroro in the story, he needs to fight gon seriously, we need to see that. bloody hell I wonder if he knows gin and if there is a bit of back story about that.



Sionnach said:


> Do you think netero included himself



No I doubt it.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 12, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Oh pur-lease, don't be a fanboy, this isn't your classic shounen yo know




that's why i love HxH so much


----------



## Slips (Feb 12, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> true, i can't deny zeno and silva didn't go all out in that battle too...im just a huge kuroro fanboy lol, so i want him to win no matter what...



I can challenge your fandom with my Hisoka fandom 

In fact its time for a change of the old siggy


----------



## Batman (Feb 12, 2008)

Slips said:


> No it wont Togashi has spent a large chunk of time building up Hisoka. Plus the Hisoka/Luci fight will happen before Gons rematch so there will be no death planned for Hisoka.
> 
> The only person who I see taking out Luci will be Kurapica some where down the line which was established during the GR arc



Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> that's why i love HxH so much



be a fanboy for hisoka you will love it more


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 12, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> be a fanboy for hisoka you will love it more



Yeaaaaaaaaaah And join my petition


----------



## Slips (Feb 12, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> be a fanboy for hisoka you will love it more



agreed and lol at modfucked names


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 12, 2008)

lol indeed

also Nico Robin, put my name in that petition please...


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 12, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeheeeeeeeeeeee I  have one more XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Yeaaaaaaaaaah And join my petition



yeah me too me too


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu 

I wonder who is going to be number 20


----------



## Netero (Feb 12, 2008)

Hisoka vs kuroro will be monstrous are there any big fights planned for killua not a chimera ant one


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 12, 2008)

killua, we still dont know much about his family, I mean where is his brother and why kuroto (the one that looks like a girl) had to join GR to find him. 

That could lead into some potentional fights for killua I guess

Otherwise he is a happy chappy one who hasnt got one enemy & enjoys porn & chocolate btw, he wouldnt harm an ant


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> I wonder who is going to be number 20



thank you i love you


----------



## Fran (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm going through so much anime these days, but I still can't find anything that approaches HxH level.

Except Elfen Lied and Higurashi  ...And Hellsing.
Oh my Hellsing...
...@@

Integra-sama


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 12, 2008)

HxH was really well animated, all the fights were fast animated, and with an awesome art...(love the first ova, not so much the other 2)

you can't find many animes with that animation quality, let alone shounens...one piece, d gray man and katekyou hitman reborn are probably the best animated shounens i watch, and i still think HxH was better in that department...naruto part 1 one, however, had awesome animation in major fights, since they were done by norio matsumoto, a living legend in the animation department...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2008)

d gray man  is doing awesome jop right now


----------



## Netero (Feb 12, 2008)

Irumi is pretty cool alright can't wait to see more of silva and zeno


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 12, 2008)

to be honest I cant wait to know more about the whole family, there is a lot of story telling there.

Each of their hatsus & powers and why they are who they are


----------



## Fran (Feb 12, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> to be honest I cant wait to know more about the whole family, there is a lot of story telling there.
> 
> Each of their hatsus & powers and why they are who they are



Seconded! I want to see more Hunters and different nen users.

Binkan Sausage Man Approves.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=iaSixN8oqp8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mootz (Feb 12, 2008)

so many powers and hunters that need to be revealed leorio is a favorite of mine and i really want to now what he does


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah it will be cool to see him with some amazing healing nen XD
And for offensive mode he can do something to the main organs


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 12, 2008)

so what is your favorite song and theme people for hunter x hunter ?

for me its Pray by Wish  the op song for 2nd ova

and best theme the one when hisoka was running in the forest


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 12, 2008)

"Mujakina Chousensha (Gon no Tema)" for both, i suppose that's Gon's theme.
Lots of other good songs though.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello, its been a while since i've posted here its just that i got sucked into the HxH manga and other anime series. 
Really enjoying the manga and the violence that was censored form the anime.  20 days to go!!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2008)

OP for the GR arc, its even on my mp3 player.


----------



## Xell (Feb 12, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> OP for the GR arc, its even on my mp3 player.



Aurgh. I hated that Opening.


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

Xell said:


> Aurgh. I hated that Opening.



you crazy fool I loved it


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 13, 2008)

*19* days to go guys X3X3X3

Partaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay

:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

w00t only 19 cannot wait


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 13, 2008)

and the early spoilers will be out around 26th of feb, so in about 2 weeks time the vibe is gonna change XD

Cant wait cant wait X3X3X3


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

OMG spoilers w00t wonder whos fight will be first


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2008)

Netero since Gon hasn't even found Pitou yet.


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

she's just in the building netero pointed to but I wanna see the kings nen


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2008)

Exactly Gon has to find Pitou first, but Netero is already charged up, I expect the King to get his tail out and start some serious whipping


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah start the whipping

Can't.....wait.......for........Hunter x Hunter

.....I need a party


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 13, 2008)

Gon will find Pitou but see he's healing Komugi so he'll chill. Meanwhile Netero and Zeno vs King and maybe a little bit of Marua vs Pufu.

Then somewhere down the line we'll see Novu sitting in a corner rocking himself to sleep.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 13, 2008)

*Emerges from lurking*

I'll start posting in this thread now since the day of the manga's return is drawing near. 

And I want a good Gon vs Pitou fight. But of course, I don't want Gon to solo Pitou... he must have Killua's aid.


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 13, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Pipiru piru piru pipiru pi!
> 
> ...Hisoka Feanor? Pants?
> 
> ...



what the hell are u talking about?.... ichigo and sasuke both trained so i dont see the big difference...and emo ;o even though killua is one of my favorite characters after hisoka xD didnt he get all emo after meeting his brother? ;o and ummmm <_< i dont know if i would catagorize this example this as emo but when gon was all depressed and shit in the hunter training at the woods and was laying there on the ground and in that shelter shit unable to move ;o....welp anywayz hunter x hunter is my favorite anime out of them all but im just saying...


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> *what the hell are u talking about*?.... ichigo and sasuke both trained so i dont see the big difference...and emo ;o even though killua is one of my favorite characters after hisoka xD didnt he get all emo after meeting his brother? ;o and ummmm <_< i dont know if i would catagorize this example this as emo but when gon was all depressed and shit in the hunter training at the woods and was laying there on the ground and in that shelter shit unable to move ;o....welp anywayz hunter x hunter is my favorite anime out of them all but im just saying...



What the hell are YOU talking about?
I meant Naruto, by the way.

If it still isn't clear, I mean that Gon's training is actually detailed and logical, as is his power development.


----------



## mootz (Feb 13, 2008)

i like naruto and liked bleach at one point but i dont think those two mangas are quite on the same level as hunter x hunter


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 13, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> What the hell are YOU talking about?
> I meant Naruto, by the way.
> 
> If it still isn't clear, I mean that Gon's training is actually detailed and logical, as is his power development.




the same thing could be said about naruto are u saying his training isnt logical for instance the resengan????....ahhh although hunter x hunter is good it was 2 obvious that gon would be powered up one way or another seeing that they went on and on about his limitless potential....and although u say he doesnt change personalitys like ichigo and naruto to go after people are u forgetting how he was about kaido?...shit how *BOREING* i suppose this will be a back and fourth thing....


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 13, 2008)

How the hell is this thread so active?  Just...wait for it, man.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2008)

Less than 3 weeks left, can't wait.  The only thing that can steal it's thunder at this point is if Berserk finally releases a new chapter at the same time.


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> what the hell are u talking about?.... ichigo and sasuke both trained so i dont see the big difference...and emo ;o even though killua is one of my favorite characters after hisoka xD didnt he get all emo after meeting his brother? ;o and ummmm <_< i dont know if i would catagorize this example this as emo but when gon was all depressed and shit in the hunter training at the woods and was laying there on the ground and in that shelter shit unable to move ;o....welp anywayz hunter x hunter is my favorite anime out of them all but im just saying...



that was killua had a needle in his head planted by his brother which he took out and was non-emo again


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> *How the hell is this thread so active? * Just...wait for it, man.




Because of curious people like you


----------



## mootz (Feb 13, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Because of curious people like you



i agree


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope killua has a good fight soon or who would like to see Hisoka vs Irumi


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 13, 2008)

It's going to be GARsome when Gon kills Pitou. Like Luffy OHKOing Bellamy GARsome.


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

I want more then 4 chapters and he better not cut off in the middle of a fight


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> How the hell is this thread so active?  Just...wait for it, man.



That would be like tying a man's hands behind his back and making him watch _Star Whores Episode 69_. 

Another great thing about HxH is group fights.

Their route doesn't magically split into 5 seperate tunnels and force them into 1v1 situations.

Group fights rock


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> That would be like tying a man's hands behind his back and making him watch _Star Whores Episode 69_.
> 
> Another great thing about HxH is group fights.
> 
> ...



lols naruto the sasuke retrieval arc


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope we get so see some awesome tech techniques.


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

I wanna see neteros hatsu


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2008)

I was under the impression we just saw it O_o


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

the fisty thing yeah but I think he'll have more then one or more to that attack


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 13, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> that was killua had a needle in his head planted by his brother which he took out and was non-emo again



huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh????? Da Hell lol maybe i read the manga wrong or was 2 simple minded to comprehend it  but last time i checked when killua pull'd the '' *ITEM* '' ( since it was never really shown what was in his head )....out of his head he was basically not a coward anymore since he had the habbit of running away/retreating from stronge opponents and mentally when in a pinch asking the voice inside his head ( which was his brother ) of what to do in the situation... <_< we can pretty much rule out that he was being controlled by it to be '' Emo '' ;o if that was possible then he would be in that '' Emo '' state or whatever the whole time and if he had a way of controlling killua like that he wouldnt of had to threat'n to kill gon so that killua would listen to him....<_< shit * yawnz * that was alot of typeing...


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

I didn't really understand it myself but I checked and his brother had stuck a needle in his head telling him to flee from strong enemies


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 13, 2008)

oh so it was said what chapter is that i might of missed it ;o even though i read the whole thing 2 or 3 times or i prob forgot its been awhile...


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 13, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> I didn't really understand it myself but I checked and his brother had stuck a needle in his head telling him to flee from strong enemies



How did i miss this?


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 13, 2008)

^ Lol thats what im saying...


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

> Killua struggled with these conflicting ideas during the latter half of the series, as he started to encounter stronger opponents. However, his brother's teachings remained firmly entrenched in his mind, to the point that Biscuit prophesied that he would one day abandon Gon because of this. Biscuit gave Killua an ultimatum: Defeat Shoot for the right to go with Gon to fight the Chimera Ants, or leave his side. Killua lost, and resolved to leave after Gon had recovered from his fight, protecting him in the meantime. However, Killua finally had to face Biscuit's prophecy when he encountered a Chimera ant, while Gon (who couldn't use nen) wasn't far off and had no way of defending himself. Killua, preoccupied with his internal battle, was losing to the Chimera ant. At the last moment, Killua found that Illumi had planted a needle in his head with his ability, all the way back in the first Hunter Exam. This needle was responsible in forcing Killua to retreat whenever any situation looks potentially dangerous. Upon extracting the needle, Killua was freed from this restraint, and gained more confidence in battle.


source wiki I missed myself and din't understand what happened so I looked it up and found this I know wiki isn't canon but this seemed feasible and his brother has a lot of pins


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 13, 2008)

<_< didnt somebody just write that on wiki? well its pretty clear that its needles since he's brother uses them and whatever ( and there huge so how da fuck didnt he notice *sighs* )  but yeah no proof...


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 13, 2008)

You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is the proof I cant believe u guys miss that:

Sasori says later about his poison

It actually made killua cry 

And I think this will effect silva's easy goingness with killua now that he has taken it out, before he thought no matter what killua will come back to me but its a differnet story now


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 13, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Here is the proof I cant believe u guys miss that:
> 
> Sasori says later about his poison
> 
> It actually made killua cry



I didn't think he was actually talking about a physical object.


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Here is the proof I cant believe u guys miss that:
> 
> Sasori says later about his poison
> 
> ...



took me ages of looking for it and you beat me to it anyhow how did you think he stopped bein' emo so suddenly


----------



## Slips (Feb 13, 2008)

Ahh the pin something I've had to explain one too many times.

The next thing I tend to rant on is when people asume Killua gets magically stronger after pulling it out.

No he doesn't he just gains in confidence the ability was always there


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 13, 2008)

I feel your pain

People come up with too much shit about this pin thing.

It was just something so Illumi could have control over him thats all and now its gone


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

Slips said:


> Ahh the pin something I've had to explain one too many times.
> 
> The next thing I tend to rant on is when people asume Killua gets magically stronger after pulling it out.
> 
> No he doesn't he just gains in confidence the ability was always there



yup the needle told his mind flee from a strong enemy if there is a chance you might lose crippling his mind with indecision and low self-esteem


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 13, 2008)

Ohhh i thought that was like a little line of blood or something i was flipping through quickly around there...


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

well don't worry but spread the awareness lol


----------



## Slips (Feb 13, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> yup the needle told his mind flee from a strong enemy if there is a chance you might lose crippling his mind with indecision and low self-esteem



Bingo 

Now lets increase that rep bar


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

Now the great debate I'm sure we've had it before in the 250+ pages of this who is better gon or killua the indecision is making my mind mushy


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 13, 2008)

better in which way?

Character wise I like killua's character

Strength wise I think they might be equals now (or killua > gon at times) but gon probably has a better potential.

Dating wise well we all know how many chicks gon has scored  where as killua sticks with porn


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 13, 2008)

hmmm usally i would say killua is stronger but after that last chapter when i saw gon's face at the end when he was aware whats her name was there made it hard 2 tell... either way killua's attacks are cooler ;D


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

No i mean who do you prefer


----------



## Slips (Feb 13, 2008)

Togashi has given little hints to show  Killua is stronger than Gon on a few ocasions.

When he faught a stronger ant than Gon and owned him whilst Gon took a few blows to a weaker ant.

Also the weight reference when they were working out in the Gym look at Killua's weights compared to Gon's 

Anyway one of Gons traits is to make a plan mid battle and well Gon out thinking Killua .... Nawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

and killua could jump higher in greed island but I'm thinking gon at the minute after what the chameleon said about his endless potential or along those lines I was like ZOMG on a massive scale


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah thats why I think in future he will surpass killua but thats when they are full grown up adults but thats just my opinion


----------



## Slips (Feb 13, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> and killua could jump higher in greed island but I'm thinking gon at the minute after what the chameleon said about his endless potential or along those lines I was like ZOMG on a massive scale



Gon in the future then fair enough but as for the current time line Killua takes him

In fact found the image I was referring too



I just love the guy in the background the WTF expression says it all


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

I still dunno who I prefer killua is crazy clever with his lightening and god speed but I just love gons character  arrrrgh


----------



## mootz (Feb 13, 2008)

right now killua is way above gon but thats mostly because killua trained his entire life while gon only did so since once he wanted to become a hunter.

though like all main characters gon's future is very bright and he will most likely surpass his father


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2008)

Killua clearly marks himself out to be stronger than Gon.

After the Hunter Exam Arc, he draws a line to show the power difference between Himself, Gon, Hanzo and Hisoka.

He puts himself quite far above Gon but below Hisoka and Hanzo's level. [although he admits he was being modest]


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 13, 2008)

Killua is stronger but i prefer Gon's personality.


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Killua clearly marks himself out to be stronger than Gon.
> 
> After the Hunter Exam Arc, he draws a line to show the power difference between Himself, Gon, Hanzo and Hisoka.
> 
> He puts himself quite far above Gon but below Hisoka and Hanzo's level. [although he admits he was being modest]



do you think by the end he will be or will gon be or will it be equal


----------



## mootz (Feb 13, 2008)

by the end it most likely be gon because he doesnt have the same limits as killua physically or mentally. Killua is learning and training but gon grows faster and will surpass killua eventually


----------



## Slips (Feb 13, 2008)

Togashi is repeating the hiei / Yusuke role all over again

Hiei > Yusuke
Killua > Gon

Hiei = Yusuke
Killua = Gon

Hiei < Yusuke
Killua < Gon


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 13, 2008)

In the anime (sorry people) greed island when they were doing that thing where they fly in the air Killua was always above Gon


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

I love this manga so much we've at least one more arc in it with that jairo guy I think was his name any ideas after that


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 13, 2008)

Slips said:


> Gon in the future then fair enough but as for the current time line Killua takes him
> 
> In fact found the image I was referring too
> 
> ...



Looks like Killua is doing squats where as Gon is doing curls which is a bad comparison. You usually can squat more weight than you can curl.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 13, 2008)

neither of them will surpass Hisoka


----------



## mootz (Feb 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> neither of them will surpass Hisoka



leorio is the final villan

i am a fanboy too


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 13, 2008)

I thought Tompa was the final villian


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 13, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> No i mean who do you prefer



KILLUA XD ever since he pulled that guys heart out and held onto it as if it were a teddy bear ;/ i havent seen anybody pwn so much other than Hisoka...


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 13, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> KILLUA XD ever since he pulled that guys heart out and held onto it as if it were a teddy bear ;/ i havent seen anybody pwn so much other than Hisoka...


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> neither of them will surpass Hisoka



Not even the Chad Empire / Yammy Brigade over at Society Library can surpass Hisoka. 

He is a Shouta-monster


----------



## mootz (Feb 13, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> I thought Tompa was the final villian



you thought wrong


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> neither of them will surpass Hisoka



they'll lose to hisoka in freaky coolness lol I was unsure if I liked him until the razor dodgeball


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 13, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> they'll lose to hisoka in freaky coolness lol I was unsure if I liked him until the razor dodgeball



Seriously? I liked him from the first seen in the anime


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Seriously? I liked him from the first seen in the anime



oh I liked him but he was nothing truly special yet but when he got the absolute victory over razor he became like a frickin' god to me we need a hisoka smiley now


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 13, 2008)

I know  



We will get this smiley damn it


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

hisoka is so cool when he dies the universe will implode on itself so if we get a smiley of him that'll stop the universe imploding that'll teach the mods


----------



## mootz (Feb 13, 2008)

orochimaru is hisoka lite


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

orochimaru is the diet coke of hisoka the margarine of hisoka


----------



## Slips (Feb 13, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> oh I liked him but he was nothing truly special yet but when he got the absolute victory over razor he became like a frickin' god to me we need a hisoka smiley now



Hisokas first scene in the manga was ripping off someones arms for bumping in to him

whats not to like

Hell the guy let someone rip off his own arm see sig just to make a fight more intreasting


----------



## mootz (Feb 13, 2008)

hisoka is mega epic win, there is no denying

i need some good hisoka pics


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

I saw anime and there was no arm ripping  I went manga after the egg test


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2008)

Woah, there are some serious retards watching anime these days.
Let me quote you some crunchyroll comments:



> i dun think hisoka is gon father...as in episode 46 i think show his father..


 <-- Lmao 



> reminds relly mucth of Naruto. Hunter exam is like chunin exams, nan is like chakra and tha spiders is like akatsuki


 (The Grammar Police are on her case.)



> Wow you're a noob neji23 I can't believe I'm seeing a noob like you *even on this site! *This anime rocks...I also love Naruto but to insult this awesome anime? Go home drink you're own pee and burn your fkn house!





...I thought I'd share that...With you all...
...@@


----------



## Slips (Feb 13, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> I saw anime and there was no arm ripping  I went manga after the egg test



His first appearence



@Mattaru

Kishi hates it when Togashi takes time off as he runs out of ideas 

hes been ripping off HxH for years


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

Slips said:


> His first appearence
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the anime he just mushes him into the wall a bit that's much cooler and also I checked out ubo's fight against the mafi guys and he doesn't bite the guys head off he nibbles his tongue


----------



## Slips (Feb 13, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> In the anime he just mushes him into the wall a bit that's much cooler and also I checked out ubo's fight against the mafi guys and he doesn't bite the guys head off he nibbles his tongue



Course the anime has a ton of censorship the Hisoka / Kastro fight is non existent in the anime


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

it's strange animes are usually uncut unless americanized thank you slips-sensei for showing me the error of my ways


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess I've got time to re-read the whole HxH Manga  It's worth it just to see the extra gore and the slight adjustments the anime made. [e.g. it was Cherry, not Pokkuro, that ran away at the sight of Hisoka's slaughter during the first exam]

Oh btw...Togashi has so many options in which he can surprise us...
EG: The King's ability is to absorb the abilities of the nen users he eats.
Imagine if after a few chapters focussing on say, Gon's fight, the king re-appears again... With Netero's and Xeno's nen abilities 
I seriously hope Togashi doesn't disappoint us, which he won't, or illogically blow the power proportions out of the window, Bleach style.


----------



## Netero (Feb 13, 2008)

^ I dunno it is very similar to kuroros and that other chimera ant


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying the HxH volumes anyone know if they are censored? I really need to know.


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't think they're censored. The tankobans just clean up the art and such and compilate them into a big booky.

Well it's obviously not censored.
Some chequered ostrich coming out of Gon's pants:



 Don't you just love Gon's little moments where he makes everyone around him think "Wtf"


----------



## Xell (Feb 13, 2008)

Über-man said:


> some of these were hard to find O_o ...
> luckily the power of the cards sometimes gave context to were it was in the manga.
> I realize these may not be the BEST translations but atleast you'll know what page it's on...
> 
> ...



Ah man. I love you.  

I'll do my best to edit these now and put the right text on them. Thanks *reps*


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 13, 2008)

lol ... I got up in the middle of the night to post here  ...

I leave you for one day and you spam 5 pages ...

HISOKA THIS HISOKA THAT ...  ....  

Well, Hisoka is the Final villain. There is no doubt about it  

Tompa will probably be his sidekick or something .... he can be like Krillin ( always gets beaten up but retains consciousness only to explain how powerful the guy who beat him was ... and enlightens us on how Goku is the savior .... only to faint on his arrival)

I added the HxH fanart to my siggy ....

I should probably start making more of them XD


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't see those pictures  ... and I DEMAND THAT I SEE THEM! D:

And here is an aforementioned picture of the tongue-biting incident




edit: welcome to the hisoka spam-fest, Feanor


----------



## mootz (Feb 13, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I can't see those pictures  ... and I DEMAND THAT I SEE THEM! D:
> 
> And here is an aforementioned picture of the tongue-biting incident



I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THAT

so weird


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2008)

Heh Mootz ^^



In regards to the scan above:
Can anyone tell me who 
#99 is?
#405 = Gon Kurapika or Leorio?

edit: nevermind it's Gon and Killua @@...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks mattaru XD <333 But when did i become a "guest" here

Which pictures cant you see ?? the ones i put in my sig or the ones Xell quoted ?? 

I remember Ubo biting that leecher's tounge out ... I guess thats how it was shown in the anime 

yeah it sucks that they never showed Hisoka X Kastro ... that fight pwned ...........


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 13, 2008)

Hisoka is obviously Gon's father. That stuff about Ghin was just a pack of lies.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 13, 2008)

While I was in mah car I was wondering what genre of music best reps the 4 mains. Gon & co. After thinking about it for a while I'm gonna say

Gon = Country
Killua = Punk Rock
Leorio = Golden Oldies
Kurapica = Classical + Maybe Opera



Aethos said:


> Hisoka is obviously Gon's father. That stuff about Ghin was just a pack of lies.



Yup and Korouro is his mum. Right now Hisoka and Korouro are having a custody dispute.


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Hisoka is obviously Gon's father. That stuff about Ghin was just a pack of lies.



 what a plot twist!

I can't see Xell's pictures Feanor 
What was it? Pervy Fanart? If so, I'm interested 


The manga also showed the scene with exam participant Cherry crucified upside down on a tree after Hisoka molested him hard.


PS: Funniest moment ever: 



That bit when he was perving on Menchi was  too


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 13, 2008)

nah don't you see? Ghin was just Kuroro in disguise and he and Hisoka are just good buddies who pretend like they want to fight so that Gon doesnt' suspect.


----------



## Power16 (Feb 13, 2008)

I wonder if Hanzo is going to be shown later, i mean Gon needs to get him back.


----------



## Xell (Feb 13, 2008)

Power16 said:


> I wonder if Hanzo is going to be shown later, i mean Gon needs to get him back.



Knowing Togashi, he will probably kill Hanzo off.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ What do you mean by that ??

Hanzo was that Ninja who tortured Gon during the Hunter examination. 

I think you were speaking about Kaito ... well, I want to see Kaito given a quiet funeral. I think Gon really wants to put his body to rest. Deep down even he knows that there is no way Kaito can come back to life.

He was so sad when he saw Kaito's dead body being mutilated and used like a puppet. That was what forced him to react so strongly ...

Edit:

Well, I would also like to see what hatsus Hanzo has developed ... if thats what you mean lol


----------



## mootz (Feb 13, 2008)

it would be sweet of hanzo made his return, he should be a pretty high skilled hunter iwth his nen and physical abilities


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2008)

I know its a little late but my favourite panel:


----------



## Slips (Feb 13, 2008)

mootz said:


> it would be sweet of hanzo made his return, he should be a pretty high skilled hunter iwth his nen and physical abilities



When Hanzo makes his return you can garentee a new ninja in Naruto will appear with smiler looks and ability's 

Think I'll debue a new sig tonight


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 13, 2008)

Slips said:


> When Hanzo makes his return you can garentee a new ninja in Naruto will appear with smiler looks and ability's



hmmm I wonder why 

Nice sigi btw


----------



## Slips (Feb 13, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> hmmm I wonder why
> 
> Nice sigi btw



Thanks been wanting to get Leorio in my sig for ages but theres not a lot of decent stocks. The group shot works quite well though straight from the manga


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 13, 2008)

I like the pics usually straight from the manga

To all Hisoka Lovers:

I have 20 people signed for the smiley petition. Do you think thats enough or I need more people?


----------



## Xell (Feb 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ^^ What do you mean by that ??
> 
> Hanzo was that Ninja who tortured Gon during the Hunter examination.
> 
> ...



I know who Hanzo is and I'd love to see him again.

But Togashi easily killed off Pokkuru and Ponzu at the start of the Chimera Ant  Arc. 

No doubt he would do the same to Hanzo. It would be nice to see him fight again, but I doubt Togashi would let him live.


----------



## Slips (Feb 13, 2008)

Xell said:


> I know who Hanzo is and I'd love to see him again.
> 
> But Togashi easily killed off Pokkuru and Ponzu at the start of the Chimera Ant  Arc.
> 
> No doubt he would do the same to Hanzo. It would be nice to see him fight again, but I doubt Togashi would let him live.



Hanzo actually had a bit of screen time though I think he will be ok to return at some point

The enemies in the future arcs aren't likely to be as strong as the King and co unless Togashi is planning the send more powerful people to save Gon and Killua arse over and over again.

Hanzo should be around there (G&K) level or if he has mastered Nen he could be above them

A Hanzo coming to there aid arc would be quite cool he did leave his card after all


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 13, 2008)

@Xell 
I was asking about Power16 .... sorry for the confusion (^^ indicated the post above yours lol)

@slips, great Sig ... can you see the link in my sig now atleast ??? 
Or else i will have to figure out a way to upload them once again 

@Mattaru ....  
I dont think it is a Scan issue. They wouldn't translate 9 in japanese as 10 in english .... 

And i think that the great grandfather is dead ... it was another minor bit that escaped Togashi's lazy mind 

Since he is back, we should probably toast him ....


----------



## Xell (Feb 13, 2008)

Slips said:


> Hanzo actually had a bit of screen time though I think he will be ok to return at some point
> 
> The enemies in the future arcs aren't likely to be as strong as the King and co unless Togashi is planning the send more powerful people to save Gon and Killua arse over and over again.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it would be great. Wow, now I want it to happen! 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ^ noes, I was asking about Power16 .... sorry for the confusion (^^ indicated the post above yours lol)



Ah shit, whoops. My mistake.


----------



## Fran (Feb 13, 2008)

Hehe, I guess so Feanor ^^ Not even Togashi is perfect 

And I've just made a new Hisoka Porn Banner from the cuteness that is Potclean.
I stole the fan-colouring and added a twist of our thread to it:





<3 Knuckle x Potclean
Compare it to the original in my signature.

Infact, could anyone take the original and colour it in  That would be an awesome banner.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 13, 2008)

thats awesome Mattaru ... you have an amazing ability to turn cute into sordid ... 

treasure this talent XD 

me off for the night (though it is morning here actually )


----------



## Nakor (Feb 13, 2008)

Slips said:


> Hanzo actually had a bit of screen time though I think he will be ok to return at some point
> 
> The enemies in the future arcs aren't likely to be as strong as the King and co unless Togashi is planning the send more powerful people to save Gon and Killua arse over and over again.
> 
> ...



I could see hanzo coming back, but i could also see him dying. 

No way hanzo mastered nen. he is strong but truthfully, i think gon and killua should be stronger in nen and nen abilities than hanzo is. the only reason hanzo beat the crap out of gon in the hunter test was because hanzo was trained his entire life to fight people. gon had no training. 

wing said only 1 out of every 10,000 nen users has the nen ability/potential that gon and killua have. i dont' expect anyone in gon and killuas class to be above their lvl.(kurapika is but only against spider members, against everyone else i expect kurapika to be below gon and killua in nen strength/ability, especially now since he is working for that mafia guy/looking for eyes of his clan and probably not training nearly as much as gon and killua)

i think what some have to realize is gon and killua are not normal nen users. they are incredibly gifted. there is no underdog story with them. they are supposed to advance very rapidly and be able to fight against nen users that have been using nen for many more years than they have. just look at the celestial tower arc. the nen users they were fighting against have been perfecting their nen for years probably, yet gon and killua can beat them after only a few months of training. i would'nt be surprsied that in less than a year they will be stronger than shoot and knuckle

just had to get that out. hahaha. sorry.

but yeah. in the next arc i don't expect new, stronger nen users to be sent at gon and killua. i think the next arc will focus more on either their training(without major fights), the spiders, or an arc about leorio.


----------



## Xell (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry to be so troublesome, but I was wondering if anyone could find this particular bit in the manga.



I forgot that one Koma, so it's the last one I need translating. 

Thanks.


----------



## DocTerror (Feb 14, 2008)

Slips said:


> Gon in the future then fair enough but as for the current time line Killua takes him
> 
> In fact found the image I was referring too
> 
> ...



They are working two totally different muscles. In fact Gon being reinforcement should be alot stronger muscle wise.


----------



## Slips (Feb 14, 2008)

DocTerror said:


> They are working two totally different muscles. In fact Gon being reinforcement should be alot stronger muscle wise.



Yeah I see your point.

Gon aint stronger though its one thing being reinforcement its another going through 12 years of shit as a Zaoldyeck though


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

Go will be stronger but killua was trained by assassins what do you expect


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2008)

I've read your posts about Gon and Killua and I gotta agree with Slips that Togashi is pulling out a YYH trend.

But to be honest, I really don't want Gon to surpass Killua. And that is not because I'm a Killua fanboy, but because I'm already used to them like that. It's like Killua is acting like Gon's "adviser" or "big brother" kind of thing... and I also like the thought that Killua is guarding Gon so I like it when they have gaps in their strengths (in favor of Killua).


----------



## Slips (Feb 14, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> I've read your posts about Gon and Killua and I gotta agree with Slips that Togashi is pulling out a YYH trend.
> 
> But to be honest, I really don't want Gon to surpass Killua. And that is not because I'm a Killua fanboy, but because I'm already used to them like that. It's like Killua is acting like Gon's "adviser" or "big brother" kind of thing... and I also like the thought that Killua is guarding Gon so I like it when they have gaps in their strengths (in favor of Killua).



Agreed one of my favorite parts in the manga was Killua protecting Gon and fighting an internal battle with himself whilst Gon was without Nen

Anyway the reason everyone is thinking Gon will surpass Killua is Shonen law main character justu.

One could argue though that Killua is every bit the main character as Gon is


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

If and when gon surpasses him it better be a small gap


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2008)

Slips said:


> Agreed one of my favorite parts in the manga was Killua protecting Gon and fighting an internal battle with himself whilst Gon was without Nen



Verily. If Gon is to surpass Killua, then it just won't feel right. :S



> Anyway the reason everyone is thinking Gon will surpass Killua is Shonen law main character justu.



Indeed that's why it makes me sad. I hope that won't happen though... I mean, there is a first time, right?



> One could argue though that Killua is every bit the main character as Gon is



Well I always considered Killua as a co-main character. Not just a supporting character as he was actually acting as one. 



Sionnach said:


> If and when gon surpasses him it better be a small gap



I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Slips (Feb 14, 2008)

Not to worry we all know Leorio will surpass them both anyway


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

I just ope if he does pass killua that he wil have a more refined and flexible hatsu kilua's hatsu is superior at the minute like tat god speed thingy is crazy


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 14, 2008)

fireball said:


> I could see hanzo coming back, but i could also see him dying.
> 
> No way hanzo mastered nen. he is strong but truthfully, i think gon and killua should be stronger in nen and nen abilities than hanzo is. the only reason hanzo beat the crap out of gon in the hunter test was because hanzo was trained his entire life to fight people. gon had no training.
> 
> ...



Damnit, you stole a post from me ..... I wanted to post something on the same lines  you now owe me a rep 
I dont think that the others learnt a lot about Nen while Gon and Killua were training. It has been about 18~20 months since the Hunter exam. If Hanzo took the longer route to mastering his Nen, he would still be about 1 year behind Gon and Killua training wise. 
Gon would probably curbstomp Hanzo if they met each other now ... 
Do you guys remember if Killua said he is better than Hanzo or not ?? I remember him placing himself below Hanzo. 
That was a great moment lol ... right before they walked into the Celestial tower for registration 
*waits for the manga panel to be posted*  




Master Bait said:


> I've read your posts about Gon and Killua and I gotta agree with Slips that Togashi is pulling out a YYH trend.
> 
> But to be honest, I really don't want Gon to surpass Killua. And that is not because I'm a Killua fanboy, but because I'm already used to them like that. It's like Killua is acting like Gon's "adviser" or "big brother" kind of thing... and I also like the thought that Killua is guarding Gon so I like it when they have gaps in their strengths (in favor of Killua).




I think it would be better if Killua remains stronger than Gon. But Gon can be stronger than Killua when he is fighting for Killua and thats something Killua understands and respects deeply. I also loved how Killua took care of Gon when he wasnt able to use, there is so much respect between the two. I really loved how Gon invited Killua over to his house and how confessed his love for Killua's companionship when they were camping out in the night.  





Slips said:


> Agreed one of my favorite parts in the manga was Killua protecting Gon and fighting an internal battle with himself whilst Gon was without Nen
> 
> Anyway the reason everyone is thinking Gon will surpass Killua is Shonen law main character justu.
> 
> One could argue though that Killua is every bit the main character as Gon is



Quoted for truth 
Gon and killua are the most awesome team in all the shounen manga going on right now ..... 
I am ready to bet my 2 cents on them proving this to us during the fight with Pitou ....

HOW MANY MORE DAYS IS IT


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 14, 2008)

> Anyway the reason everyone is thinking Gon will surpass Killua is Shonen law main character justu.


HXH has a penchant of breaking Shonen Law.


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> HOW MANY MORE DAYS IS IT



18 or is it 19 OMG I cannot wait the best killua gon moment was against razor when gon ws hitting the bll with nen


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 14, 2008)

You can see it in my Sigi X3 18 days  to go


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 14, 2008)

^ you didnt post here  

it is till 18 days X3 X3 X3 ..... too long damnit


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

Hopefully it will be a good length remember in  the CA arc there where some really short ones


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 14, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ^ you didnt post here
> 
> it is till 18 days X3 X3 X3 ..... too long damnit



I know been too busy lately 

It is less than 18 days if you count early spoilers


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 14, 2008)

Post here regularly or 

*WALK* 

*PLANK* 

me wants the whole chapter .... screw them spoilers X3 X3 X3

I dont think there has been any competition between Gon and Killua so far and I want it to stay that way


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm in a way hppy he took a hiatus cos now we probably will get uninterrupted fights whereas if he had kept going he might've stopped in mid-battle


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 14, 2008)

Lets hope he stays on till the end of the battles


----------



## Slips (Feb 14, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ^ you didnt post here
> 
> it is till 18 days X3 X3 X3 ..... too long damnit



18 days is nothing when you consider you increased in age during the last break


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

I only read it a month or so ago and when I caught up the hiatus ended


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 14, 2008)

no gon wont surpass killua i think
there is alot of chapters which show how people are always more impressed with  killua than gon


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

but gon was sid to be aman with no end to his potntil or some such


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 14, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> but gon was sid to be aman with no end to his potntil or some such



may be but i dont remeber that
but killua is impressing more people and i think he is growing faster than gon


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> why is the barrier still up?


there ya go


----------



## Power16 (Feb 14, 2008)

to counter that:
Link removed


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 14, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> there ya go



thanks
but i still think killua will stay superior


----------



## Power16 (Feb 14, 2008)

Me, i see it as they will either end up as equals or Killua being slighty better. Gon's goal is his father that is one of the top 5 Hunters right now and Killua is just to be with Gon and stong. We know his Great Grandpa fought against Netero around the time he was the number 1 Hunter so they both have powerful people in their family. I guess we'll just have to wait and see how it plays out.


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

that was before they had nen


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2008)

Slips said:


> Not to worry we all know Leorio will surpass them both anyway



lulz. But Leorio will NEVER surpass Tompa-san. 



Power16 said:


> to counter that:
> Link removed



You have no idea how I'm strongly hoping that Hisoka's words will stay true. Not that I don't trust Hisoka's words, but hey! He's a transformation type. 



Sionnach said:


> I just ope if he does pass killua that he wil have a more refined and flexible hatsu kilua's hatsu is superior at the minute like tat god speed thingy is crazy



I really don't care about Gon's hatsu at the moment. I'm more interested on Killua's though I know what you mean. But I don't want Gon to surpass Killua EVER! *Consider me on a state of denial, but that is it.*



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I think it would be better if Killua remains stronger than Gon. But Gon can be stronger than Killua when he is fighting for Killua and thats something Killua understands and respects deeply. I also loved how Killua took care of Gon when he wasnt able to use, there is so much respect between the two. I really loved how Gon invited Killua over to his house and how confessed his love for Killua's companionship when they were camping out in the night.



My thought actually. I want Killua to always remain stronger than Gon even at the end of the series. But I'm also considering some instances like what you've mentioned (when Gon is fighting for Killua and his loved ones). They're like brothers hence they have great respect to each other.

About your last line...  but I don't disagree. In fact, I "love" that part too. 



> Quoted for truth
> Gon and killua are the most awesome team in all the shounen manga going on right now .....
> I am ready to bet my 2 cents on them proving this to us during the fight with Pitou ....
> 
> HOW MANY MORE DAYS IS IT



I strongly agree that their "partnership" is one of the greatest in shounen History (Edward and Alphonse is great too given that they're brothers in blood). I can't say that theirs is the "greatest" since I might have missed some mangas which outmatched theirs. But so far (among the mangas I've read), theirs is, without doubt, the best.

*AND WOOOT!!! 18 DAYS TO GO!!! 18 days isn't that long gaiz compared to last break's. I can patiently wait. X3 *


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

how does god speed work again I read the series online where can I download the full thing


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2008)

No idea about downloads, but God Speed is where killua directly sends commands via eletricity and bypasses going through the brain or something to boost his speed and reaction time

Ad I very much doubt Gon will surpass Killua. Killua is sort of like his mentor and sidekick after all.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> how does god speed work again I read the series online where can I download the full thing



Whut? As far as I can remember, Killua still hasn't used godspeed... or I could be wrong. 

edit: nevermind, Mattaru to the rescue.


----------



## Slips (Feb 14, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> how does god speed work again I read the series online where can I download the full thing



click my sig


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

well I'm off to read HxH again bye bye bye


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Well, you can be forgiven for being a Killua fanboy here. I was stating my views from a neutral point of view. Now it is time to be the Devil's advocate
> 
> But now that I think more carefully(after throwing my research work aside lol), Gon will get stronger as he pushes his body to the limit ... dont forget that his father is one of the top 5 Nen users in the world. And I am ready to stick my neck out and say that the majority of them will be from the Reinforcement group(including his father of course).
> Gon is certainly heading there ...
> ...



LIES!!! 

Though I don't ignore the fact of that happening, but it's just too painful! 



> Who doesnt love GonXKillua
> 
> IT IS CANON AFTERALL




WTF?! OF COURSE IT'S CANON! AND THEY'LL GET MARRIED IN THE END OF THE MANGA!!! l *forget I even said the last part*



> I want more suggestions so that I pick them up lol ....
> Read FMA already so I need more opinions



I've only watched the anime, I haven't read the manga yet.  But I heard it's pretty different to the anime so I guess I'm gonna pick it up when I'm not busy.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 14, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> I've only watched the anime, I haven't read the manga yet.  But I heard it's pretty different to the anime so I guess I'm gonna pick it up when I'm not busy.


It's much better.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2008)

I really love Killua but eventually Gon will surpass him, Gon has already come so far tho I'll agree much more interested in Killua's hatsu.

As for GonxKillua, heres some pg fanart:


And still to read to FMA yet, tho I just finished Enies Lobby in OP, one word, amazing


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah .... CMgogo, OP is awesome specially in the EL .... read on to Thriller bark ..... get to Chapter 485 ... the best chapter I have ever read .... I think it edges even the best chapter of HxH by a small margin 

Only Mattaru's conversion is left ...   

HxH = OP in my book .... and thats saying a lot.

enough of OP .... 

I am gonna pick up Kekkaishi now .... and I know about Gen Shishio  ... saw ep. 36 in the anime today


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

wow hisoka's manga entry is so much better then his anime one


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> It's much better.



Yup! Or so I've heard... Don't worry, I'm gonna pick that up this summer (the time when I'm not so busy). But I gotta admit, the anime's ending quite sucked. I am looking forward to the manga's ending.



CrimemasterGogo said:


> I really love Killua but eventually Gon will surpass him, Gon has already come so far tho I'll agree much more interested in Killua's hatsu.
> 
> As for GonxKillua, heres some pg fanart:
> 
> ...





That.... Fanart... is.... just.... *I'm speechless* *waits for Mattaru's and Robin's reactions*

Hehehe... A NEW OP FAN!!! WELCOME TO ONE PIECE! 

Well I am with you Shanks, OP = HxH in my book too but when it comes to ranking, I'll always rank HxH first (sentimental value ).

edit: AND HOW COULD I FORGET TO GREET ALL OF YOU A HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY?! 

*HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYONE!!! *


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

hunter x hunter just beats OP for me mainly cos killua and gon also manga only
*Spoiler*: __ 



thriller bark was crap till the end it was to slow


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> hunter x hunter just beats OP for me mainly cos killua and gon also manga only
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehe... I know what you mean, but I actually liked TB. Well given that I'm an easy-to-praise guy so I don't dislike any of the arcs (less fillers of course but G8 is quite good for filler standards). I guess it just depends on each others preferences...

And I gotta agree... Killua =  (and don't forget about Hisoka either )


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 14, 2008)

happy valentines people ..... me off now  XD


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2008)

Skypiea wasn't very good imo, but Water 7 and then Enies Lobby joined up to become one of the greatest Shonen arcs I've read, I mean I finished EL in one day, its was amazing. As for comparisons I'm kinda biased towards HxH so I wouldn't compare the two, they're so different anayway.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Skypiea wasn't very good imo, but Water 7 and then Enies Lobby joined up to become one of the greatest Shonen arcs I've read, I mean I finished EL in one day, its was amazing. As for comparisons I'm kinda biased towards HxH so I wouldn't compare the two, they're so different anayway.



Skypeia wasn't as good as Arabasta imo, but it was one of my favorite when it comes to places. It reminds me of El Dorado.


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Skypeia wasn't as good as Arabasta imo, but it was one of my favorite when it comes to places. It reminds me of El Dorado.



same but TB was such a let down compared to EL especially the final fights in both


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> same but TB was such a let down compared to EL especially the final fights in both



i didnt mind TB... zoro got a new sword 

and more zoro badassness at the end with kuma


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 14, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i didnt mind TB... zoro got a new sword
> 
> and more zoro badassness at the end with kuma



Like what she said... 

Then again, I'm not really an action type guy since I'm more on humor so that explains why I didn't dislike TB.


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2008)

OMG CMGOGO...YAOI Killua x Gon! LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!

Addded to my exquisite collection.

And a Happy V-Day to you all. [And to Kurapika and Leorio ]

edit:




Kurapika x Kurapika 

edit 2:



edit 3: I wish Kubo would just draw Kurapika butt naked to show all the internet fanboys that he REALLY has a John Thomas.


edit 4: Kurapika x Kurata would be hot, since they're both feminine-looking, and Kurata is a loli


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2008)

Lol mattaru you got your mangaka mixed up, Kubo's the other one


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Lol mattaru you got your mangaka mixed up, Kubo's the other one





Oh dear, thanks CM ^^. I think I've been flaming Kubo a bit too much lately.

Oh well, this gives me an excuse to post more hot caps:

Err. Cosplay


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 14, 2008)

That Hisoka cosplayer looked pretty alright


----------



## Slips (Feb 14, 2008)

You cant get much closer than that


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2008)

Lol awesome cosplay, look what me found

*Spoiler*: __ 




@Gon and Killua


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice finds everyone 

It looks like Killua has taken over Hisoka in the thread 

As much as I prefer Killua's character and I think he cooler than gon but I be gon will defenetly reach his level and he will even surpass him but that dont mean killua will stay behind


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2008)

Since im so hyped up over OP its time I got an awesome Op sig & ava

Lets discuss as to what the next arc should be?


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 14, 2008)

Does that mean you are going to stop with your rebellious sigs? 

It was funny while it lasted


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2008)

It will be Op related but blasphemous aswell, that the way it shall be from now on


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 14, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> It will be Op related but blasphemous aswell, that the way it shall be from now on



Glad to hear that , looking forward to new sigi


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

the hisoka cos was good kurapika looked like a tosser though


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2008)

I just realised were already near the 6,000th post, it shall be mine

Great Killua cosplay:


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow thats a really good one 

I am going to be the 6000th


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

I challenge you the 7000 shall be mine


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 14, 2008)

Xell said:


> Sorry to be so troublesome, but I was wondering if anyone could find this particular bit in the manga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 




bottom left
*Ch.151 pg.8*


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 14, 2008)

Slips said:


> You cant get much closer than that


Best HxH cosplay easily.
That Killua was pretty cool too.


----------



## Xell (Feb 14, 2008)

?ber-man said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've done it again! 

Thanks! I'd rep you if I could now, but I need to spread some rep. I'll be sure to rep you in the future. 

This means, pretty much all the Hunter x Hunter komas are finished. Woooo.


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2008)

Eww...I hope that Killua cosplayer was a girl...The nails @___@
The Kurapika one was quite cool. IS that a girl?


----------



## Slips (Feb 14, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Eww...I hope that Killua cosplayer was a girl...The nails @___@
> The Kurapika one was quite cool. IS that a girl?



Looks Japanese so anyones guess really


----------



## Netero (Feb 14, 2008)

Has anyone got a good gon one or a really horrific one


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 14, 2008)

hisoka one doesnt look too bad tbh 

dont like the others


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 14, 2008)

I liked the Killua one from CMGoGo & the Kurapica one from Slips come on they even bothered to go and put red contacts on & grow nails, Its gotta be good XD

17 Days to go now  X3  :WOW


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2008)

OMFG!
SHIZUKU COSPLAY!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 14, 2008)

...... i guess you guys celebrated your valentines in front of the keyboard  XD 

@Mattaru ..... Kurapica X Kurapica and Kuropica (kuro(black) + kurapica lol) were awesome .... they are wallpapers right ? Got bigger resolutions ??

@CMgogo and Master Bait : 

OP and HxH are so different, but i still like them the same. OP = catharsis while HxH = Genius and I value these two qualities the same. I wouldnt differentiate between them .... rather, I cant X3

Actually, Skypiea was the arc that got me really hooked into OP ... EL actually took it to new heights ... Watch the anime to see how they do justice to Luffy and Zoro's techniques  

I personally didnt mind TB. The ending was awesome ... no one can argue with that  

Great cosplays .... I loved Kurapica and Killua's (the one with the nails) .. makes me regret cutting my nails regularly


----------



## mootz (Feb 15, 2008)

the only reason i put op firmly above hxh is because of the consistent quality of art and story of op while hxh only has consistent story


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 15, 2008)

well, both these mangas are so well matched that we have to judge by comparing minor points .... 

that I would say that Oda is a lot more dedicated when compared to Togashi ....

HxH would have far outstripped any other manga if Togashi were that dedicated ....


----------



## mootz (Feb 15, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> well, both these mangas are so well matched that we have to judge by comparing minor points ....
> 
> that I would say that Oda is a lot more dedicated when compared to Togashi ....
> 
> HxH would have far outstripped any other manga if Togashi were that dedicated ....



well i think i agree with this


----------



## Netero (Feb 15, 2008)

if anyone cares i'm doing a colouring of kilua with photoshop for the first time I'll put it up when doen


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 15, 2008)

we do care ..... do it well and you will be amply rewarded XD


----------



## Netero (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks just remember the shading wont be great as its my first time but the colours are well done I'm doing the scene where killua ripped joneses heart out


----------



## tantan (Feb 15, 2008)

how many volumes are this up to?


----------



## DocTerror (Feb 15, 2008)

tantan said:


> how many volumes are this up to?



24 I believe


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2008)

Looking forward to it Sion

@Feanor: The images were googled


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2008)

@Feanor: Valentines Day was as sucky as ever


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 15, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> well, both these mangas are so well matched that we have to judge by comparing minor points ....
> 
> that I would say that Oda is a lot more dedicated when compared to Togashi ....
> 
> HxH would have far outstripped any other manga if Togashi were that dedicated ....



qft


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2008)

How many more chapters will this arc go on for?
Say...5-6 chapters per fight?
approximately 30ish chapters?


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 15, 2008)

^ probably... i woudnt mind 5-6 chaps for each fight... tbh all i wanna see is killuas new move in action, kammaru (god speed)


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 15, 2008)

tantan said:


> how many volumes are this up to?





DocTerror said:


> 24 I believe


Vol. 25 will be out this March.


----------



## Netero (Feb 15, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ probably... i woudnt mind 5-6 chaps for each fight... tbh all i wanna see is killuas new move in action, kammaru (god speed)



kammaru I couldn'y remeber the japanese for god speed yup that'll be cool maybe he'll fight that mad fast chimera ant


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 15, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> kammaru I couldn'y remeber the japanese for god speed yup that'll be cool maybe he'll fight that mad fast chimera ant



That would be so cool


----------



## Netero (Feb 15, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> That would be so cool



Seeing as he is wanting to fight morau and morau is fighting the royal guard and killua isn't in combat there's a good chance
Here is my colour remember it's my first be critical and offer advice but don't be abusive


----------



## mootz (Feb 15, 2008)

not a bad first attempt, i like it


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 15, 2008)

@ Sionnach - Very nice, sig & rep worthy  I would rep you but I need to spread X3

I like to learn this coloring thing


----------



## Netero (Feb 15, 2008)

i'm such a n00b still can't wait til I get good The blood is really hard though I'll need tips on it I'm really happy with his T-shirt


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 15, 2008)

I like the blood effect and yeah T-shirt is done very good too, maybe just some more work on the hair


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2008)

It's very nice Sion =) Added to my collection!

Are you doing my colourings, and will you take requests


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 15, 2008)

It's nice for a first, like how the blood looks.


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 15, 2008)

<_< i've attempted the coloring thing many times and i never can get it to look like that damn you... >.< im haveing trouble on shadeing...


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 15, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> <_< i've attempted the coloring thing many times and i never can get it to look like that damn you... >.< im haveing trouble on shadeing...



Me tooo


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 15, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Me tooo



lol and even when u go to tutorial for tips or ask somebody whos' really good at it all you ever get is keep on playing around with it and trying pffft


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 15, 2008)

Havent tried toturials yet though  but I hoped there was a simple trick to it


----------



## Netero (Feb 15, 2008)

the tutorials are good usually just make sure you have the same version as them otherwise it's much harder anyhow I've a better version I think I'll post all three now so you can judge for me ^-^
Untouched Version
sketch
Semi-Coloured
sketch
Full-Coloured
sketch

EDIT: links workin' now lol


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 15, 2008)

Very good even better than the first one 

I like the skin coloring


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 15, 2008)

the pen tool annoys me big time 

illustrator does the work for the line and then import into photoshop for the finish, thats normally the way i go about it... but i guess some ppl are used to using that dodgy pen tool


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 15, 2008)

@Sionnach, awesome coloring ... a small crib though ... you should have added a little more color to Killua's face 

Mootz is also pretty good at drawing and coloring ... his DA makes me wanna recruit him  

I dont think it is Togashi's style to do drawn out chapters ... Kastro Vs Hisoka lasted only 1 chapter IIRC but understanding and appreciating Hisoka's strategy took a lot of time ... 

But 5-6 chapters each fight  ... I approve X3


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

^ cool sig shanks 

knowing togashi, who knows what could happen within the fights and outside of 'em lol
just have to wait and see


----------



## DocTerror (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone know how many chapters we got last time the hiatus ended? was it 12?


----------



## Slips (Feb 16, 2008)

DocTerror said:


> Anyone know how many chapters we got last time the hiatus ended? was it 12?



10 iirc      .


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 16, 2008)

We definetly need more chapters than 10 this time for my sanity


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

@ Hisoka - Nicceeeeeeeee Name


----------



## DocTerror (Feb 16, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> We definetly need more chapters than 10 this time for my sanity



Yea that would cover only about 2 fights.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> @ Hisoka - Nicceeeeeeeee Name



i was going to say the same

come to think of it
why didnt i use it


----------



## willtheshadow (Feb 16, 2008)

Any news on when they are gonna animate the next arc as an oav again or is that still unanounced.


----------



## Netero (Feb 16, 2008)

I'd like to see the CA animated that would be animal(no pun intended) but I like the fights I hope we don't get something like luffy vs lucci fight in EL it was the best fight scene in anything I've ever seen but until luffy went gear second it was just annoying teaser hopefully it will be done one fight at a time


----------



## Slips (Feb 16, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i was going to say the same
> 
> come to think of it
> why didnt i use it



You probely thought it wasn't available. The last person to use the name would of been me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2008)

do anyone know how old is hisoka?
sometimes its 26 27 and 28


----------



## Slips (Feb 16, 2008)

28 would be correct


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> 28 would be correct



thanks dude


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

How is it going guys? 

16 days to go


----------



## Netero (Feb 16, 2008)

so close just over 2 weeks


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 16, 2008)

the party has started once again ...... X3 X3 X3 

Are we partying slips Hisoka's name change now ?? 

thats as good a reason as any


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL we are just partying for the sake of partyinggggggggggggggggggggg

At the end of the day I am a pirate and I know how to partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



Lets hope for the best, most epic chapters to come


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 16, 2008)

well, Togashi will not disappoint us when it comes to the quality of the chapter that comes out 

well, pirates like to loot more than party 

It sucked that there was no OP to read today .... I need to feel better by joining in this party


----------



## Slips (Feb 16, 2008)

Cheers for the rep Shanks 

Even if it was a neg


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 16, 2008)

..... I have no idea how it became a neg .... My damn internet keeps disconnecting i had to press the add to rep more than once ... maybe something happened then and disapprove button was selected 

this is the first time ive negged someone and it is not even intentional  
That makes it doubly bad ....


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL did he just negged you :rofl he is having problems with his internet connections

Anyways who said stop partyingggggggggg?


----------



## Slips (Feb 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ..... I have no idea how it became a neg .... My damn internet keeps disconnecting i had to press the add to rep more than once ... maybe something happened then and disapprove button was selected
> 
> this is the first time ive negged someone and it is not even intentional
> That makes it doubly bad ....



Dont worry about it bud

I have over 475 thousand points I dont take much notice of rep these days. Its the comments I enjoy

I even tried to rep you to say forget about it but its seems I've repped you recentely


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 16, 2008)

but still, I hate negs and to send out one unintentionally makes me go facepalm ....... 

475 thousand  ....... 

.......


----------



## Power16 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll start partying when there's five days left.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah i need to partyyyyyyy


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

Power16 said:


> I'll start partying when there's five days left.



Thats fine as long as you end up partyingggggggggg XD

@ berserkhawk z - Fantastic Partaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay



a toast to HxH


----------



## Gillian Seed (Feb 16, 2008)

Hisoka and Killua inspires me to become an electrician clown


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

thats a great idea you should go for it  

 hic  hic


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 16, 2008)

new poster ... new member ...  

Today has been shit ...  

I neg Hisoka 
Arsenal gets slaughtered 
I cant get the differential equation i have been trying to derive for the past three days 

Me off to bed


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> but still, I hate negs and to send out one unintentionally makes me go facepalm .......
> 
> 475 thousand  .......
> 
> .......


How much ya got?


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> new poster ... new member ...
> 
> Today has been shit ...
> 
> ...



SWEET DREAMS...OF HISOKA x POTCLEAN :

Ermm ^^ Today has been boring for me too. I'm considering posting snippets of the novel I wrote in the literature department, but I don't want to  
Bored bored bored.

Nearly 2 weeks left 


And welcome to the thread, new guy


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 16, 2008)

gimme return some and I might tell ya ... 

its very less  ... 

I would be tired of the rep bar if i had 475000 rep points ...

@ Mattaru ... 

I will be lurking in the literature dept tomorrow 
you better post your snippets there ...


----------



## Netero (Feb 16, 2008)

ZOMHG maybe the ryodan will take down the king or a royal guard or split up and back up the gon & co. and who's waitin for hisoka to pop up outta nowhere and kill some mofos


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> gimme return some and I might tell ya ...


I can't 
The last fella i rep'd is still you, so i have to spread rep around first, and i can't be arsed (im lazy )


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

I know this guy's appetite for reps is amazing, its just as much as luffy's appetite for meat  (Only joking Shanks) 

@Sino - I dont want that to happen  I want them to deal with it themselves no help


----------



## Netero (Feb 16, 2008)

The ryodan better kill something they'll have some part in the final scene and where is hisoka imagine if the king ate one of the ryodan or the oldies


----------



## Gillian Seed (Feb 16, 2008)

Arsenal at pie today 

I hate Mancs


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

Shanks told me about the game 4-0 

I sympathy you guys but I still like Man U 

@Sionnach - if the king eats one of the oldies then thats it no one can save them :S


----------



## Netero (Feb 16, 2008)

Hisoka he'll molest the hell out of the king then absorb him and rule the world duuuuuuuh


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Its really frostrating to have an arc with no Hisoka


----------



## Slips (Feb 16, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Its really frostrating to have an arc with no Hisoka



I find it refreshing as it alows for Gon and Killua to grow more 

Having Hisoka come to save the day would spoil an other wise great arc for me


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

I dont want him to save the day I want him to just continue on being devious  in fact I didnt like him helping gon & killua in GI 

It would be good if we would have an update on his plan to fight with Kuroro, I know its not related to arc but hey


----------



## Netero (Feb 16, 2008)

What part do you think the G.Ryodan will play if any against the top Chimera ants


----------



## Slips (Feb 16, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> I dont want him to save the day I want him to just continue on being devious  in fact I didnt like him helping gon & killua in GI
> 
> It would be good if we would have an update on his plan to fight with Kuroro, I know its not related to arc but hey



Not Togashi's style is it though

Thats Oda'a style randomally throw in a chapter of events else where in the middle of an arc


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah I suppose but he has been in every arc since he came to story.

Him not being in this arc gives me the chills that the same thing that happened to Leorio & kurapica is gonna happen to him


----------



## Slips (Feb 16, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> yeah I suppose but he has been in every arc since he came to story.
> 
> Him not being in this arc gives me the chills that the same thing that happened to Leorio & kurapica is gonna happen to him



Very much doubt it Hisoka has had plenty of development more so than Leorio and Kurapica for me to be included for the rest of the manga's life

You need to remember that if Togashi was to not have his little breaks it would seem like Hisoka wouldnt be missing at all as we would be well under way with another arc or 2


----------



## Netero (Feb 16, 2008)

The Ryodan better whup somethings ass soon


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 16, 2008)

may be if hisoka killed Kuroro we will have an arc about Ryodan going after hisoka
that will be epic
but i know that will never happen because hisoka isnt the main character or may be Togashi can through Kurapika in it which will lead to gon killua and Leorio involvement in it
where they finish the Ryodan


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Very much doubt it Hisoka has had plenty of development more so than Leorio and Kurapica for me to be included for the rest of the manga's life
> 
> You need to remember that if Togashi was to not have his little breaks it would seem like Hisoka wouldnt be missing at all as we would be well under way with another arc or 2



Yeah you probably are right, but do you think that Chimera Ants are close to end? Not as in arc but as in being wiped off or do you think we will see more of them?

@ Sionnach - I have to say that little beating they did was awesome but there is more to all of them, specially Feitan X3


----------



## Slips (Feb 16, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Yeah you probably are right, but do you think that Chimera Ants are close to end? Not as in arc but as in being wiped off or do you think we will see more of them?
> 
> @ Sionnach - I have to say that little beating they did was awesome but there is more to all of them, specially Feitan X3



I think this arc will be wrapped up within 15-20 chapters as for the ants then nah they will still be around.

After all theres still those who defected and I think it would be great if one of the Royal guards escapes setting up a revenge arc in the future


----------



## Netero (Feb 16, 2008)

I was thinking the reason kurapika and leorio aren't in this arc cos leorio is a n00b in nen so he couldn't do much to an ant and kurapica is fodder against anything other then the ryodan


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

and there is that Lion Ant (cant remember his name ) I wonder if he scapes this fight sneakily.

And there is king's twin, I wonder what powers that one holds.

Just an idea came to my mind I think we might end up seeing Jairo x King few arcs down the line  thats if the king manages to live this fight.


----------



## Slips (Feb 16, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> and there is that Lion Ant (cant remember his name ) I wonder if he scapes this fight sneakily.
> 
> And there is king's twin, I wonder what powers that one holds.
> 
> Just an idea came to my mind I think we might end up seeing Jairo x King few arcs down the line  thats if the king manages to live this fight.



I forgot about the lion ant ahh too many breaks I need to re-read it again 

---

I love how 70% of your total posts are in this thread alone


----------



## Netero (Feb 16, 2008)

the king has a twin whut


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I forgot about the lion ant ahh too many breaks I need to re-read it again
> 
> ---
> 
> I love how 70% of your total posts are in this thread alone



Yeah I know what you mean there are loads of stuff that I need to recap on X3

XD This thread is where I put my first post and the reason I joined the forums 

Hunter x Hunter was the anime that got me into reading manga XD I used to be anime only.

@ Sionnach - did you forgot when the queen gave birth to king? There was a baby as well left over, they dont look alike though. That division commander took him in and is now looking after that baby. But if anything that baby is the last Chirmera ant born from the queen :nut so its gotta be special X3


----------



## Netero (Feb 16, 2008)

good thing I'm rereading the series then phew


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 16, 2008)

Here I found it :

Skyscrappers are bigger than 20m


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

ive been making a few avatar sigs in preparation for the return of hunter 

i especially like the killua set ive just completed 

and almost on 1000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian Seed (Feb 16, 2008)

Killua sets are amazing


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 16, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ive been making a few avatar sigs in preparation for the return of hunter
> 
> i especially like the killua set ive just completed
> 
> and almost on 1000 posts!!!!!!!!!!!



yeh, try not to tax other pplz sigs this time ?? xD


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2008)

Technically then, all the chimera ants are the king's twins 
They are, after all, all born from the Queen.

In other news, Potclean strikes again!




Anyone feel like replacing the text with something pervey 
I'm fresh out of ideas.

He reminds of Gatchan from Dr.Slump


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> yeh, try not to tax other pplz sigs this time ?? xD



 i dont tax ppls sigs chucky... i find an image... mostly wallpaper and cut out the bit i like for a sig... all original work usually from the mangaka himself  and then photoshop it as is supposed to be


----------



## mootz (Feb 16, 2008)

i will use something hxh as a sig as well

i want hxh now


----------



## Xell (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a Killua avatar prepared if I feel like using it when HxH comes back.

HUNTER X HUNTER IS JUST THAT AMAZING. WE'LL ALL BE CHANGING OUR SETS.


----------



## Netero (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm buildin my one now and what's taxin someones sig


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2008)

Im sure a Leorio avatar wouldnt be totally out of place for me.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 17, 2008)

I will go back to my Hisoka set 

Guys *15* DAYS TO GO!!!!!


----------



## Netero (Feb 17, 2008)

*w00t* cannot wait just over a week til spoilers and can someone tell me what taxin' a sig is


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 17, 2008)

I have absoloutly no idea what is taxing a sig is, I guess its taking somebody else's material and working on it without asking


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2008)

I still want the anime to continue


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 17, 2008)

Dont we all?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 17, 2008)

I would love to see the chimera ant's arc animated.

But i guess until then i'll have to party for the return of the manga


----------



## Netero (Feb 17, 2008)

how would they do chimera ants' voices


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 17, 2008)

they should have continued the anime further than green island -__-...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2008)

Believe me we all want it to continue wht can we do, were just glad the manga is coming back. I have a hxh set ready for the manga's return


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there people .... 

Only a fortnight to go ... X3 X3 X3

Edit:

I made a thread about a manga called Ai-Ren ... if you like dark philosophical stuff with a bit of ecchi, i think you will like it ... 
it is only 50 chapters or so ... 

.zip"]NARUTO CHAPTER #389 SCANSLATION

this is the thread ...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey feanor.

In Op im on Thriller Bark at the moment, obviously not a patch on EL but still good, how long is this arc cause I want it to get back to Blackbeard, I wander what happened to Ace?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2008)

* 15 DAYS TO GO*


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 17, 2008)

yep 15 days to go XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2008)

Nico Robin is hawt


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 17, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Hey feanor.
> 
> In Op im on Thriller Bark at the moment, obviously not a patch on EL but still good, how long is this arc cause I want it to get back to Blackbeard, I wander what happened to Ace?



Well, TB is nearing its completion in the manga ... you will probably catch up to it by the time the next chapter releases next week. 

I am hoping that we will get to see more about what happened with Ace and BB in the next chapter. 

But Ch. 485 .... is the one that will just put this arc beside the word epic. 

Ch. 485 is one of the best chapters ever ... this was the first chapter to release this year and boy, it made the other two look really bad


----------



## Freija (Feb 17, 2008)

D: still like 2 weeks


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 17, 2008)

we better get a double chap xD


----------



## Traveller~ (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't wait for more hunter x hunter, its a great series.


----------



## Freija (Feb 17, 2008)

great does not tell the awesomeness of it


----------



## Fran (Feb 17, 2008)

welcome to hxh traveller 

I want to see more of Menchi and the other examiners


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2008)

Cant the wait be over


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 17, 2008)

Traveller~ said:


> I can't wait for more hunter x hunter, its a great series.



Welcome Traveller~ we have a newbieeeee XD 

Cant wait cant wait X3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 17, 2008)

Illumi will save Netero


----------



## jazz189 (Feb 17, 2008)

In two weeks Hunter x Hunter and Shaman King will return to publication, the days never felt so long.


----------



## Power16 (Feb 17, 2008)

Shaman King? what's that about...


----------



## jazz189 (Feb 17, 2008)

a really good manga made by Hiroyuki Takei, about a boy who can see ghosts.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm getting so excited. I can't believe how much closer it's getting to the next chapter.

and ZOMG SHAMAN KING TOO?! I cna't wait to see that as well. I hear we get a good end this time.


----------



## jazz189 (Feb 17, 2008)

Like I said February has never seemed so long.


----------



## Power16 (Feb 17, 2008)

No i was asking about Shaman King coming back i thought it was finish prematurely. i'm in Chap 270s so it's coming back too?


----------



## jazz189 (Feb 17, 2008)

yes, it is. It was confirmed last year on  website.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah isn't shaman king being brought back to finish it off properly? I mean it's already near the end anyways.


----------



## The Reaper (Feb 17, 2008)

what is h vs h
there going to finish shaman king off finally


----------



## Netero (Feb 17, 2008)

If they make a chimera ant ova how will they do the voices


----------



## Slips (Feb 17, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> If they make a chimera ant ova how will they do the voices



Just bring back the main cast and add a few new VA's


----------



## jazz189 (Feb 17, 2008)

Aethos said:


> yeah isn't shaman king being brought back to finish it off properly? I mean it's already near the end anyways.



yeah, fan b***hing finally pays off, but in this case it was from fans all over the world. He'll finally end it and that's all I'm happy about.

But yeah if HunterxHunter anime is continued and I hope it will be they'll most likely bring back the previous voice actors.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 17, 2008)

Well apparently the anime is being licensed it could mean that they might wanna continue it  just spaculations though


----------



## Netero (Feb 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Just bring back the main cast and add a few new VA's



no I mean the ants themselves if they're blends of many voices hopefully they wont be just human


----------



## Slips (Feb 17, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Well apparently the anime is being licensed it could mean that they might wanna continue it  just spaculations though



There were always more OVA's planned its just Togashi stopped.

If its being licensed then that will generate more interest so its pretty much garenteed to be continued in OVA format,

I'm kind of glad we stopped now we can get HxH OVA's with modern animation 

I've always enjoyed OVA's rather than series as they spend more time on each episode to get it perfect whilst with anime series they have strict time limits and budget

Wiki remarks on the 4th OVA but says it was stopped for unknown reasons.

My thoughts are they would of had a quarter of the ant arc animated but them would of been stuck untill Togashi got back. Whilst as Greed Island could of been used to end it.

In fact anime only people belive that was the true ending and Kaito was Ging


----------



## Netero (Feb 17, 2008)

hopefully it won't be as heavily edited


----------



## Slips (Feb 17, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> hopefully it won't be as heavily edited



The new OVA's will be more or less the same.

The one made for the American viewers oh jesus christ Hisoka probely wont even be included in that version.

Killua will be called Live-ua it will be horiible esp if 4kids get there hands on it


----------



## Netero (Feb 17, 2008)

live-ua lols who saw what they did to one piece the genrei ryodan will become a group of freedom fighters


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 17, 2008)

:rofl yeah Hisoka probably ends up just wacking people by his cards instead of killing them like some maniac klown :rofl and yeah Live-ua :rofl

At least there are no smokers in this anime so they cant change it to chaser or to lolipops


----------



## Kuroro (Feb 17, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> The new OVA's will be more or less the same.
> 
> *The one made for the American viewers oh jesus christ Hisoka probely wont even be included in that version.*
> 
> Killua will be called Live-ua it will be horiible esp if 4kids get there hands on it



  

At least the Internet exists so I don't have to deal with the bastardized American version of the anime.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 17, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> :rofl yeah Hisoka probably ends up just wacking people by his cards instead of killing them like some maniac klown :rofl and yeah Live-ua :rofl
> 
> At least there are no smokers in this anime so they cant change it to chaser or to lolipops


And you can bet some of his more racy sexual characteristics will be cut out


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 17, 2008)

oh of course they are not gonna show that he has any sexual feelings and no shower scenes either


----------



## Netero (Feb 17, 2008)

and kurapika wont want vengance on the ryodan he'll arrest them and kill no one and they'll have names like steve jeff and BRUCE


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 17, 2008)

i got well bored of shaman king watched like 15 or 20 eps then just..............


----------



## jazz189 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> i got well bored of shaman king watched like 15 or 20 eps then just..............



I'll clue you in on something interesting Shaman King manga>>>>>>>>>>>Anime.

In other news Viz better good voice actor for Hisoka or else :shrooms


----------



## Freija (Feb 17, 2008)

Shaman King


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 17, 2008)

shaman king's anime pulled an FMA didn't it? If so it's no wonder why the manga is better.


----------



## Freija (Feb 17, 2008)

stop the talk about shaman now, it's in the HxH thread


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 17, 2008)

well we don't have any HxH to talk about for a couple weeks.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2008)

The american version of Hxh should be awesome, "Oh noes Hisoka is using his cards to put the contestants to sleep"


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 17, 2008)

..... 

They would make hisoka another version of Gambit .... 

The poor dub watchers have no clue what they are missing .....


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 17, 2008)

Why are people still bitching about dubs? Have people just magically ignored the faithful dub adaptations we've seen in recent years? These days as long as it's not 4kids it gets treated fine. 

It's licensed by viz, it will probably get an adult swim time slot. It will be fine and essentially uncensored, like all the other animes on AS. What exactly, have been the problems with the Death Note, Bleach, and Eureka Seven dubs? Where has been the editing of death? Where has been the plot altering? If American duds supposedly do these things, why haven't they occurred in the three latest examples? 

Honestly, I remember people saying this before the Naruto dubbed aired. That they would cut out shurikens and change Gaara to "Gary". None of that happened, at all. Only in Europe did we see ridiculous editing. So much for the America theory. 

Japanophilia is still clouding the minds of many.


----------



## Razza (Feb 18, 2008)

Would be the first dub I would actually sit down and watch on a weekly basis.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 18, 2008)

Dubs can never capture the true essence of the original language. It is not just the English Dubs I hate, 
I am fundamentally against dubbing anything .... 

you are looking at only one side of the coin .... showing the deaths doesnt mean that the dub has done justice to the original thing 

Each language and culture has its own unique qualities and it is impossible to capture them when they get dubbed. For example, look at Bleach, who the fuck goes round trash talking in English while wearing a Kimono. 
Someone who has no idea of the actual Japanese culture would be like, why the fuck do they appear in bathrobes when they turn into Death Gods ?? But i guess you know that a Kimono is a traditional Japanese formal wear, and thats because you probably have been watching subs/searched it out on the internet out of curiosity. 

There are other animes like Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei which have a lot of humor based on the word play that is unique to the Japanese language ... in a sub, the subbers give the meaning of the words and leave it for ourselves to figure out the joke ... and only a decent amount of familiarity with the Japanese language will make this possible ..... 
How the hell will a dub do a justice to that ?? 

"Faithful dub adaptation" is a paradoxical statement if you ask me


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 18, 2008)

What's with the dub talk?  I'm not against of a dubbed HxH as long as it's not on 4kids.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 18, 2008)

well, CMgogo was making a joke .... someone who stumbled into this thread kinda didn't get it ..... 

But I am still against dubs ......


----------



## Xell (Feb 18, 2008)

I honestly prefer the Naruto dub to the original version.

Though I guess it's because I just got sick of the original version. Lol


----------



## mootz (Feb 18, 2008)

a hxh dub would suck

i can not seriousily think of a way in which it would not suck

its just the nature of hxh and dubbing

doesnt mix imo


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 18, 2008)

mootz said:


> a hxh dub would suck
> 
> i can not seriousily think of a way in which it would not suck
> 
> ...



Agreed ..... the two languages are so different, I just cant imagine Gon speaking in an English Accent ....... 

There are enough things to watch in the English entertainment industry. Why bother by changing a Japanese thing ? 

@Xell, Cant blame you lol ... see if you can tolerate the fillers done in English  
that would be your fix to getting back to the sub version


----------



## mootz (Feb 18, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Agreed ..... the two languages are so different, I just cant imagine Gon speaking in an English Accent .......
> 
> There are enough things to watch in the English entertainment industry. Why bother by changing a Japanese thing ?
> 
> ...



part of the problem with the one piece dub. language barrier (that and 4kids got the license.)


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, now that I think about it... I'm 75:25 about the dubs (in favor of not making one).

I just don't want them to ruin the anime. I have this weird dream that Killua snatched a candy in Jone's chest and Jone died. :S Damn! I blame 4kids!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2008)

Im not against dubs but unless HxH is aired on Adultswin it will be torn to shreds. Naruto wasn't very violent to begin with so it had no problem but Hxh, I just feel they will remove alot, especially from the YorkShin arc. 

Theres some series that can work for a dub like Fma, Death Note, OP(tho Zoro's voice sucks ass) etc, but I don't think Hxh is one of them.


----------



## Freija (Feb 18, 2008)

CMG i just have to say i love your sig man lol


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 18, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im not against dubs but unless HxH is aired on Adultswin it will be torn to shreds. Naruto wasn't very violent to begin with so it had no problem but Hxh, I just feel they will remove alot, especially from the YorkShin arc.
> 
> Theres some series that can work for a dub like Fma, Death Note, OP(tho Zoro's voice sucks ass) etc, but I don't think Hxh is one of them.



I gotta say some of the dubs are great though. I personally prefer the YYH dubs over the subs. 

And the Samurai X dub version wasn't really that bad.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 18, 2008)

everything with a dub sucks imo


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't mind the dubs themselves , its the eiditing and censoring that I don't like. I've seen the YYh dub, as many others. I just couldn't bear Hisoka being edited too heavily, it would seriously ruin the anime.  

Thanks Freija, your sigs are pretty decent too.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 18, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I don't mind the dubs themselves , its the eiditing and censoring that I don't like. I've seen the YYh dub, as many others. I just couldn't bear Hisoka being edited too heavily, it would seriously ruin the anime.
> 
> Thanks Freija, your sigs are pretty decent too.



Same. It's the editing that ruins the anime though there are times that the VA's just SUCK ASS! And I just don't think any dubber fits Hisoka. :S


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 18, 2008)

Whats all with the dub talk  ?? 

The one who posted that post is gone  ....

I am still against dubs .... the fun of watching something from a different cultures is the mannerisms involved lol 

And yeah HxH will be heavily censored ..... the fight between that Assassin and Kuroro (with that fish) won't be there for sure 

Edit: the last emoticon should actually be  ... i didnt know argh had something else


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 18, 2008)

Not long now everyone party


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 18, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> *Whats all with the dub talk  ?? *
> 
> The one who posted that post is gone  ....
> 
> ...



I remember I was the one who asked that first. 

Hehehe... don't worry Shanks, you're not the only one against the dubs. 

and  looks like retarded but it's funnier than 

WAAAAAAAAH!!! OUR WAITING WON'T BE TOO LONG GAIZ! *I just realized, I can't rep you gaiz yet. I'm not very frequent in NF forums and I haven't spread my rep yet. *


----------



## Netero (Feb 18, 2008)

will they still hve killua as part of a family of assassins


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 18, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> I remember I was the one who asked that first.
> 
> Hehehe... don't worry Shanks, you're not the only one against the dubs.
> 
> ...



I know LOL 

Cant rep ?? what do you mean you cant rep .....  

lol 

So we might get the first spoilers in about 10 days time now X3 X3 X3


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 18, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> will they still hve killua as part of a family of assassins



What do you mean? Clarify please...



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I know LOL
> 
> Cant rep ?? what do you mean you cant rep .....
> 
> ...



I've already repped you... 

I actually needed to spread my rep before I can rep you. 

The thought of spoilers makes me want to poop. 
Hey wait! I think I just pooped. *checks pants* Well I did.


----------



## Netero (Feb 18, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> What do you mean? Clarify please...


well remember in DBZ when someone died tey went to another dimension do you tink killuas fmily will be called killers or wil it be chnged to like thieves or something


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 18, 2008)

...... 

Well, Killua is an assassin still ..... if that is what you mean 

and yeah the prospect of spoilers is mind boggling .... it still feels surreal tbh


----------



## Netero (Feb 18, 2008)

I cannot wait in a bout 10 days we'll know whos fight comes first


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 18, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> well remember in DBZ when someone died tey went to another dimension do you tink killuas fmily will be called killers or wil it be chnged to like thieves or something



Why would they be called thieves? They never did anything close to theft right? They're still assassins in my viewpoint. Esp. now when Zeno is helping Netero out in beating King (though w/o payment).


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 18, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> well remember in DBZ when someone died tey went to another dimension do you tink killuas fmily will be called killers or wil it be chnged to like thieves or something



Why would they change their profession ?? 

they are pretty rich, they dont need to rob banks lol .. if they wanna rob a bank, they will assassinate everyone inside  and walk away with the stuff ..... 

they will still be assassins then ....

Edit : My rep is at 29999


----------



## mootz (Feb 18, 2008)

i want leorio


----------



## Netero (Feb 18, 2008)

well if it was americanized you never know and yeah I wanna see leorio but we wont se him and kurapica til after this as kurapica is fodder against anyone but the ryodan and leorio is still a nen n00b


----------



## mootz (Feb 18, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> well if it was americanized you never know and yeah I wanna see leorio but we wont se him and kurapica til after this as kurapica is fodder against anyone but the ryodan and leorio is still a nen n00b



leorio is two star level and kurapica is still pretty good against lower tier non ryodan


----------



## Netero (Feb 18, 2008)

against the royal guards kurpica won't win dunno bout leorio really wanna see his hatsu


----------



## mootz (Feb 18, 2008)

well maybe they dont have a chance against the royal guard but they will not have to fight royal guard caliber people at least for a long time


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 18, 2008)

mootz said:


> well maybe they dont have a chance against the royal guard but they will not have to fight royal guard caliber people at least for a long time



I dont think Kurapica is fodder level .... he can still use parts of Emperor time against Non Genyei Ryodan opponents ... 

And about Leorio, his hatsu will be purely to grope ....  

I would like him to have a matchup against Machi


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 18, 2008)

mootz said:


> i want leorio



ditto aint seen him in decades


----------



## mootz (Feb 18, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> ditto aint seen him in decades



i wonder if he will be a full fledge doctor or will he still be in the process when he makes his return


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 18, 2008)

He will be a super doctor with nen


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 18, 2008)

i hope leorio comes bk with all the basic nen abilities refined like gon/killua after the akuma tower arc, not only that but he should return with a cool hatsu


----------



## Fran (Feb 18, 2008)

Leorio's hatsu will obviously be an erotic eye beam which sexes up anyone within 200m of his En.

If his Hatsu aint Pervey, I'm taking HxH over.


----------



## mootz (Feb 18, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Leorio's hatsu will obviously be an erotic eye beam which sexes up anyone within 200m of his En.
> 
> If his Hatsu aint Pervey, I'm taking HxH over.



i like the sound of it


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 18, 2008)

so do i 

killua: what hatsu have you got then 

leorio: naked women hatsu 

killua: , let me see


----------



## Fran (Feb 18, 2008)

They've got a preview of Leorio's Hatsu, Binkan-San!


----------



## Netero (Feb 18, 2008)

we're in the final battles now so kurapica nd leorio could've helped earlier but not now I wana see the Ryodan


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 18, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeeeheeeeeeee
hi guys,

*14* days to go  not much left XD X3

Sorry I havent been around much people have found out that I was hacking someone's internet


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeheeeeeeee
> hi guys,
> 
> *14* days to go  not much left XD X3
> ...



Tell us more


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't want to spoil anyone, but I have managed to confirm Hisoka, Tompa, and Leorio will make an appearance and pwn everything.
Don't ask for my sources, they're confidental.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 18, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Tell us more



LOL I am currently stealing someone's internet through wireless but it looks like they found out  so they are trying to block me but I am connected now  god knows whats happening XD

@ Redux-shika boo - We all had our speculations in fact Mattaru posted the spoiler with Tompa on it


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 18, 2008)

^ Oh...errrr... I should frequent this topic more often. I love the speuclation.

Anyone speculate Hanzo is secretly in charge of this entire Chimera ant arc yet ?

sidenote- I hope the nicer art quality continues.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 18, 2008)

well I am thinking its Hanzo x Tompa together doing this, Komogi (snot girl) is included as an end plot twist XD

Sidenote reply - Oh hell yeah the art quality in the last 10 chapters was amazing


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 18, 2008)

Definetly. I can say their would be nothing more fitting then for Hanzo and Tompa to pop-up right before the King receives a Fatal Blow. Imo Dialogue
Hanzo: You're still a Rookie Gon. 
Tompa: Yeah! We crush rookies!
Gon faints. 
The king: Thanks for your help....masters.
: D

-I don't get why the art isn't always like this... i think it turns lots of people off when the quality is poor


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 18, 2008)

Yep and then Killua turns up to beat the shit out of them but then we hear this familiar voice:

Hisoka: Hang on a minute there little boy ^.^ you still need to ripe 

-I guess the answer is obvoius he is god damn tooo lazyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## DocTerror (Feb 18, 2008)

All this complaints about a future dub are really misplaced. Its not the dubs that make them suck its the network there on that makes them heavily ediited and suck. The dubs always come out with uncut DVD's with the subbed version.  (Unless it 4kids which should burn down)


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 18, 2008)

*13* days to go now    :WOW


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 18, 2008)

I would actually be really interested in getting dub episodes of H X H. If for no other reason, I would want to hear the voice actor for Hisoka. -- Funanimation did a pretty good job with dbz, imo.

@Nico
Hisoka is really Killua's father. Sliva is a fraud.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 18, 2008)

Ohhh nooooooo I thought he was gon's father


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2008)

i want to know something about jin, why was/is he such a badass, characters rarely just have mad power randomly, was jin actually from the island or did he just pass by there, i dont really remeber
these breaks are really killers because they happen in the middle of an arc


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 18, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i want to know something about jin, why was/is he such a badass, characters rarely just have mad power randomly, was jin actually from the island or did he just pass by there, i dont really remeber
> these breaks are really killers because they happen in the middle of an arc



Good question I always wondered where he got all that power from? Where is the source of his strength(and gon's unlimited power)

For killua we have that generation thing that even his great great grand father was a great assasin, for netero we have all his training that he went through but jin there is nothing there... and we all know that he was pretty much strong when he went for the hunter exam (the only person to pass that year)

And other things that both gon and jin seem to be almost like animals with their sences and they are both good with animals (jin riding on a dianosor gave me that idea i dont know for sure), we dont know the reason to that either....


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 18, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Good question I always wondered where he got all that power from? Where is the source of his strength(and gon's unlimited power)
> 
> For killua we have that generation thing that even his great great grand father was a great assasin, for netero we have all his training that he went through but jin there is nothing there... and we all know that he was pretty much strong when he went for the hunter exam (the only person to pass that year)
> 
> And other things that both gon and jin seem to be almost like animals with their sences and they are both good with animals (jin riding on a dianosor gave me that idea i dont know for sure), we dont know the reason to that either....



W.I.L.L.-O.F.-F.I.R.E.

Actually, I'm pretty sure there is a technical reason related to nen, personality, and the fact that Gon is reinforcement. However, beyond that, Wing and Bisuke both said Killua/ Gon were really rare exceptions in terms of how they can progress. Also, more importantly, Gon personality is characterize as "pure" and perfect. So basically with that he can probably maximize the full potential of a Reinforcement user's in in the most simple and perfct form. 

For Jin... he was a treasure hunter/collector... so obviously he learned something from some aliens ---


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 18, 2008)

I bet Jin's going to be amazing.

Not long now


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 18, 2008)

Good points you made but still personality on its own wouldnt result on being so good with animals and almost having their sences unless you are saying this is something to do with his nen?


----------



## mootz (Feb 18, 2008)

one of my favorite scenes is when jin is on that animal and it turns out that that animal is on another animal

you guys know what i am talking about right


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 18, 2008)

yep it was a good scene its the same one I was on about on the other post


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 18, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Good points you made but still personality on its own wouldnt result on being so good with animals and almost having their sences unless you are saying this is something to do with his nen?



well he grew up around animals, and nen is basically life energy so I'm guessing Gon has metaphysically found the fine line between being a rational human and a sensual animal.

@mootz- I find it kind of funny they have Dragons in h x h when lots of it is realistic... to a point. I wouldn't mind seeing a dragon arc....


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah a guy who does something like that has to be hardcore.

Riding on a Dragon on top of a Dragon i mean.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah you might be right there 

LOL I am on 666th post

PS - Off to bed, bye 4 now


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 18, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Yeah you might be right there
> 
> LOL I am on 666th post



That's cool

I can't wait till HXH is back


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 18, 2008)

if you could be a nen type which would you be? id be either manipulation or transformation
- i still think there more to jin then meets the eye, i mean this is shounen after all


----------



## Razza (Feb 18, 2008)

If you want to go by shere personality type I'd be an emission or transformation type.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 18, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Yeah a guy who does something like that has to be hardcore.
> 
> Riding on a Dragon on top of a Dragon i mean.



Hehehe... this scene made me speechless. One of my favorite scenes in HxH. 

and I've already posted a hundred pages back that personality-wise, I'm an emission type, but if I'm to choose, I would like to be manipulation.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 18, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> i want to know something about jin, why was/is he such a badass, characters rarely just have mad power randomly, was jin actually from the island or did he just pass by there, i dont really remeber
> these breaks are really killers because they happen in the middle of an arc





Well, Jin grew up on the same whale Island as Gon and was attune with nature from an early age. You can see that Gon also has some awesome traits like being very friendly with animals and having a keen sense of smell and hearing etc ..... 

These are all signs of Reinforcement IMO. I am prepared to bet that Jin is a reinforcement type. It is already said that Reinforcement is the most balanced of all fighting techniques and my guess is that the reason behind it is its simplicity ... 

Jin must have gone through some very rough situations for him to have such a Nen ability which took him to the top 5 Nen users ....... 
There is no info about him because he didnt want to leave any info behind .... we will get all the details once Gon manages to catch up to Jin XD 

All those times Mito-san hid herself also probably helped Jin to develop his latent abilities early on in his childhood




Redux-shika boo said:


> W.I.L.L.-O.F.-F.I.R.E.
> Actually, I'm pretty sure there is a technical reason related to nen, personality, and the fact that Gon is reinforcement. However, beyond that, Wing and Bisuke both said Killua/ Gon were really rare exceptions in terms of how they can progress. Also, more importantly, Gon personality is characterize as "pure" and perfect. So basically with that he can probably maximize the full potential of a Reinforcement user's in in the most simple and perfct form.
> 
> For Jin... he was a treasure hunter/collector... so obviously he learned something from some aliens ---





I agree with you on your theories, the thing is that we know the most about Killua while Gon's family history is a complete mystery so far ... I am sure that Jin's father was also great .... he probably did the same thing that Jin did to Gon ... i.e 
leave him on this whale island and ask/force him look for his father .... thats a good way to build character  

The grandma might know more about it ... Gon should have cornered the grandma not mito-san


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 19, 2008)

jin is interesting
but i didnt like his character designation (something important for me )


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 19, 2008)

the ultimate power team is: shalnark + tompa + hanzo

AUTO MODE + psychotic using everyone + supreme ninja skillz


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2008)

Personality wise im problably a materialisation but i would like to be a specialist.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 19, 2008)

I am reinforcement but I wanna be transformation


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 19, 2008)

i would be manipulation but i like reinforcement too. and specialization is ok


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

I think I am reinforcement + transformation ...... 

I was Rash and hasty like Reinforcement but I have become cold and calculating recently


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2008)

In fact what were materialisation again personality wise i might be confusing things?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 19, 2008)

i know i thought emission was gross and weird


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

let me check the manga .... It has a page on such details according to Hisoka .... 

thats good enough for us aint it 

HISOKA = CANON


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

Double post but cant help it ..... 

Here is Hisoka's analysis for each of the Nen groups ... 

REINFORCEMENT : Pure and Simple 
MANIPULATION : Reasoners, advance at their own pace 
TRANSFORMATION : Liars and Unstable 
EMISSION : Impatient and emotionally disturbed 
SPECIALIZATION : Individualistic and Charismatic 
MATERIALIZATION : Nervous



And here is what happens when you do the water test ... 

REINFORCEMENT : Quantity changes 
MANIPULATION : Leaf moves 
TRANSFORMATION : Taste of water changes 
EMISSION : Color of water changes 
MATERIALIZATION : An impurity appears in the water  
SPECIALIZATION : Another changing 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Shanks i guess i problably am Materiasilation then, i'm quite a nervous guy.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

Where are the others dammit ... 

what are their Nen groups ??


----------



## Fran (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice find Feanor!

...I'm an Emission user


----------



## Power16 (Feb 19, 2008)

Manipulation and Emission for me, quite impatient and just do things my way...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2008)

Manipulation user myself


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 19, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Double post but cant help it .....
> 
> Here is Hisoka's analysis for each of the Nen groups ...
> 
> ...



So I'm right... I am indeed emission type personality-wise.

It's kind of weird since when I did the water test at our backyard in a sunny day, the glass became empty after 5 hours.  what does that make me then?


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm an emission user.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> So I'm right... I am indeed emission type personality-wise.
> 
> It's kind of weird since when I did the water test at our backyard in a sunny day, the glass became empty after 5 hours.  what does that make me then?



Well, you are reverse reinforcement then .....  

I transformed by glass of water into vodka  when I last tried it ....


----------



## Netero (Feb 19, 2008)

How will gon rogress though imo ubougin was the epitome of a reinforcement how will gon improve on that hopefully it will be more complex then just charging a stronger punch


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

well, Reinforcement doesnt allow too much other than pure power .... and that is why it is so simple. 

Each user probably has his version of getting that power out. Ubo had the big bang punches while Netero had the supersonic punch .... Gon has his Janken 

The names vary but the method will remain the same IMO. It is the other categories that offer more possibilities according to the user


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 19, 2008)

another emission user right here


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2008)

Lol I was actually thinking of doing the leaf test, I bet nothing would happen


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 19, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Lol I was actually thinking of doing the leaf test, I bet nothing would happen



Something happened when I was doing that one... I tried that for 5 hours and I fell asleep for a few minutes and then WHOA! WHERE'S THE WATER?! And then I realize, my sister drank it. 

and uhmmm... 6000th post? 

edit: WOOT! I got the 6000th post! hehehe Shanks saved my ass... I thought this would end up in post 5999.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2008)

6000th post!!!!!

I missed it again!!!


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 19, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> 6000th post!!!!!
> 
> I missed it again!!!



and I got it again. 

edit: Evil Shanks.  Substance over form, I won!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

check again XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> and I got it again.



Shanks Giveth and Shanks taketh it away 

To be fair, CMgogo has missed so many .. and Master bait you have swooped in too many 

Actually No. 5000 is mine  .... I spammed stuff well in advance on that day to get it ....


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 19, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Shanks Giveth and Shanks taketh it away
> 
> To be fair, CMgogo has missed so many .. and Master bait you have swooped in too many
> 
> Actually No. 5000 is mine  .... I spammed stuff well in advance on that day to get it ....



eh... going by Substance over form, I got it! 

edit: Fine! CMgogo can take the lolipop.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

what the hell ... Mattaru came, saw and went  

@Mattaru ... No. 7000 will be yours .... even If i have to snatch it from Masterbaiter's hands lol   

but the last 1000 posts have gone awfully fast .... this has been made into a convo thread


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks you guys

6000th is mine


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 19, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> what the hell ... Mattaru came, saw and went
> 
> @Mattaru ... No. 7000 will be yours ....* even If i have to snatch it from Masterbaiter's hands *lol
> 
> but the last 1000 posts have gone awfully fast .... this has been made into a convo thread



My hands are busy... 

I noticed this last 1000 posts are fast too. I hope it stays like this when we can finally have the chapters. If it happens that when HxH is already back to circulation and this thread won't be as active as this, then I will find it ironic. We need Robin! How many days left? We need spoilers (though I can wait). 

edit: Congrats CMgogo! You can have the lolipop, I still have the chocolates though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2008)

Robin got caught stealing her broadband so said she'd be on less for a few days, don't worry she'll be back

12 days left I think now...


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 19, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Robin got caught stealing her broadband so said she'd be on less for a few days, don't worry she'll be back
> 
> 12 days left I think now...



Robin missed the battle for 6000th post. Don't worry Mattaru, you'll be next. I won't steal it from you.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

lol yeah .... Robin is probably busy at work ...  

I am spamming posts here instead of working .....  

btw, who watch Football among us ?? CMgogo surely, Champions league tonight XD 

This is a convo thread and this will remain a convo thread even when HxH comes up ... hopefully,  more people will join in .. 

me off to e-stalk mattaru and get him here XD

Edit: are you serious ?? Did she really get caught stealing broadband :S


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 19, 2008)

Master Bait 

Wow 6000 post already HxH fans FTW


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2008)

Im serious, Nico Robin is Naughty

Hell yeah I watch Champions League, Milan ftw

And Im sure Mattaru was on earlier, but he's gone now, Im glad to be honest he would have got the landmark post


----------



## Netero (Feb 19, 2008)

I hope reinforcement has more to it we'l see I was thinking leorio might have a nen that is stronger against stronger opponents so he may fight upper tier ants


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im serious, Nico Robin is Naughty
> 
> Hell yeah I watch Champions League, Milan ftw
> 
> And Im sure Mattaru was on earlier, but he's gone now, Im glad to be honest he would have got the landmark post



lol yeah Robin is naughty but this ..... hope it isnt too serious lol 

There are two teams in Milan ... which one  

The Rosonneri or the Nerazzuri ???

Yeah Mattaru is gone ..... he is writing a novel btw .... check out a snippet he posted in the Literature section ...... 

No. 7000 is reserved for Mattaru lol XD


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol yeah Robin is naughty but this ..... hope it isnt too serious lol
> 
> There are two teams in Milan ... which one
> 
> ...



The Rosonneri, Nico is fine she just said she has to sort her broadband out and Mattaru is writing a novel? Im gonna have to check this out.

7000 can be Mattarus or Nico's, it depends who wants it more


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

You in England but support the Rossoneri ?? 

Arsenal will tear them apart 

Edit: London aint the whole of England


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> You in London but support the Rossoneri ??
> 
> Arsenal will tear them apart



Not in London, I live in a place called Yorkshire and Im a bit of an Italian football supporter

I thought you lived in Iowa or something? How come you like Arsenal?

Anyway Arsenal are really good but Milan's european record is much better than Arsenals and they'll hopefully have low morale after they lost to Man U so maybe Milan can just take them.

Anyway Hxh is returning....lets not make this thread too off topic.


----------



## Gary (Feb 19, 2008)

so 12 days i have to read 130 chapters its going to be close


----------



## Fran (Feb 19, 2008)

KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

Someone stole my thunder! 

I appreciate the thought Shanks. I missed, I missed I missed 

 ...Shanks...Cmgogo...Kekekekeke.
Watcing Azumanga Daioh right now, I'm too distracted 

And thanks for reading my novel you two! It's much appreciated. I'll get back to you on that the moment I finish Azumanga 

 ohohooh....@MasterBait: 

You two are almost as erotic as Binkan San Salaryman Sausage


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 19, 2008)

wtf is with those gay emotes


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2008)

...Mattaru stop it or we'll all get aroused


----------



## Slips (Feb 19, 2008)

Tsk I didn't post in here yesterday.

Who got the 6000th post thats rep deserving


----------



## Netero (Feb 19, 2008)

how do reinforcements work cos ubo screamed and shattered the hairy guys ears


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have internet again XD but its still stolen property  soon I will have my own though 

I MISSED 6000TH POST   

But I have to say CMgogo deserved it 

I cheated on 5000th one so 7000th should be mine 

Guys did you forget to partyyyyyyyy? 



reps are on me, I am going back whoever posted on this thread begining from the user above

I have repped too much apparently arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg


----------



## Traveller~ (Feb 19, 2008)

I suppose we could have a chapter, or at least spoilers (looking back through the thread it looks like we get them like naruto does?) in as little as a week?


----------



## Netero (Feb 19, 2008)

yay *w00t* spoilers mean we know whos fight's first


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

First half of Champions League done .... Inter have Marco Materazzi (Ex Everton) sent of against Liverpool XD 

Liverpool still havent made that advantage tell in terms of another goal ...

@CMgogo ... I said i wanted to go to the Iowa writers workshop ... I am a long way away from US lol .... 

@Mattaru ... too many gay emoticons  .... you are getting the honrorary 7000th lol

@Robin ... caught stealing Broadband  .. 

We probably have another week before we get he spoilers ....  

but all hell will break loose on this thread ... I can assure you of that XD


----------



## Slips (Feb 19, 2008)

The rep ranks have been changed :amazed


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2008)

Only less than 2 weeks left, I can't wait.  At least Berserk should be out soon so that will make the way less painful.


----------



## Netero (Feb 19, 2008)

wonder who'll fight first methinks netero+zeno vs mereum


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 19, 2008)

I think it will be knuckle & shoot vs yupi first cause their fight has already started


----------



## Netero (Feb 19, 2008)

gay that'll take forever no one cares about them potclean should dump knucle and get a new partner like leorio


----------



## Fran (Feb 19, 2008)

Potclean should dump Knuckle and sexually molest you for saying that.

I'm anticipating K&S's battle more than Z&N's. Really can't wait to see Shoot in action, I wonder just how powerful he is.

His nen is pretty hax.

@CMgogo: 

@Feanor:  <-- Hado Gay Razor Ramon


----------



## Netero (Feb 19, 2008)

ach knucke I like him and shoot but mehh there nothin nspecial I really wanna see gon go ape shit


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 19, 2008)

lol dont provoke me mattaru  

btw, Liverpool played a great match tonight ... awesome display of attacking football XD 

back to HxH ... 

well, I suggest that we keep our brain blank untill we get the first spoilers ... 

I think binktopia will put getting HxH translated thier first priority ... that would be awesome 


Edit: Me off for the night .... XD


----------



## Fran (Feb 19, 2008)

Binktopia is such an awesome name 

[_^______^_] I want more of Gon as the "Jungle Man" - when he had a heightened sense of perception, awesome eyesight, hearing and very springy reflexes. I hope Togashi brings back this side of him soon; only time we saw this in the last arcs was when he fought the owl and bat ant.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 19, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> The rep ranks have been changed :amazed



wat 2?? where can i see the list


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 19, 2008)

HXH soon yay


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 19, 2008)

Inter played awful so yeah Liverpool deserved to win and yeah can't wait for spoilers, about a week yet tho


----------



## Razza (Feb 19, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Binktopia is such an awesome name
> 
> [_^______^_] I want more of Gon as the "Jungle Man" - when he had a heightened sense of perception, awesome eyesight, hearing and very springy reflexes. I hope Togashi brings back this side of him soon; only time we saw this in the last arcs was when he fought the owl and bat ant.



I agree with you at this point in the story though I didn't really like it in the beginning. Gon seemed overly... good, I guess. He always had the right thing ect. It wasn't until the exams began that he really started to be humanized (and thus I grew to love him). Seriously, the 3rd exam was where I decided he was one of my favorite characters because it showed he could be beaten down in spirit like a normal person.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 19, 2008)

it should focus on palm, killua, mr octopus, and the evil wolf ant inside the elaborate palace hallways and corridors first... since thats the lamest part right now, get it out of the way and build up to the badassery actions


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 19, 2008)

True forgot about that part 

Anyways only *12* days to go guys, this time next week we will be discussing the fake spoilers


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, you can always try veoh or stage6 for the episodes ... 

Hisoka's sig has DDL links for the manga though ....


----------



## mootz (Feb 20, 2008)

question: didnt the queen have another son, or did that one die?

question: if that is correct does anyone think that it will be a potential future threat or ally?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 20, 2008)

well, I think there was another embryo which managed to survive the king's dominance when he was in the Queen's womb 

But if I remember correctly, he was taken up by one of the soldiers who later converted ... so I am guessing that he would probably grow up to be an ally

Togashi wont do something cheesy as doing another Chimera ant arc ....


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 20, 2008)

mootz said:


> question: didnt the queen have another son, or did that one die?
> 
> question: if that is correct does anyone think that it will be a potential future threat or ally?



He was taken into care by another ant who turned 'good',  he will be an ally.  Basically what Shanks said.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 20, 2008)

what the hell happened to the forums ?? 

wtf is it adding -sexing-the-konoha to each of our names ??


----------



## mootz (Feb 20, 2008)

mootz sexin the konoha

suz mah cock hot killua


 mods wait until this time of day to bring out their little games


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 20, 2008)

i still really want to see shalnark use auto mode more and just rip bitches apart. that was so hot when it happened, much more impressive imo than even feitan's performance

that dude who cranks up his arm to super punch is a gay lamer and i hate him

that weird bandaged ryodan doesnt make any sense, his hatsu is just bizarre

the vacuum cleaner bitch scares me, sucking out someone's blood is just gross

and the zoldick member eh, kinda weak and slow but zoldick so + for that

i just really want to see hanzo and tompa bust in and own stuff already


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 20, 2008)

what time of the day is it  .... 

not everyone here has the same time right 

the mods dont have this shit stuck to their names 

@AbnormallyNormal-sexing-the-konoha :rofl
I agree that it would be awesome to see the GR .... 

but i think it they should be reserved for an new arc


----------



## mootz (Feb 20, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> what time of the day is it  ....
> 
> not everyone here has the same time right
> 
> ...



well obviously we all have diff time zones but i think that whichever mods who have been messing with the names the last few days have done it at this time, which is probably related to the lack of activity compared to other times of the day.

just a guess though


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 20, 2008)

its really an admin named vegeta who does it...

um yeah, i hope for about 10 straight chapters before another hiatus and hopefully during that time at least 2 royal guards will be killed


----------



## mootz (Feb 20, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> its really an admin named vegeta who does it...
> 
> um yeah, i hope for about 10 straight chapters before another hiatus and hopefully during that time at least 2 royal guards will be killed



i thought it was vegeta,

i hope for 20 chapters i mean 10 and 10 is kinda weak in terms of a ratio considering oda kishi and all those other guys have a chapter every week for months at a time with only 1 or 2 week breaks


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Feb 20, 2008)

lol all names have sexin konoha in it is this the admins or did sum1 hacked the forum


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 20, 2008)

well ... it is a mod called Vegeta's doing ..... 

apparently there are legendary statuses for trolls too  

the forums havent been hacked ..... though i would love if someone made us ascendants


----------



## Gary (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah i may have been scared for life and do they get off green lsland ah so  mod did this not a hacker well i dont want sexin the konoha i want  sexin the tsuande


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 20, 2008)

Why am i sexin the Konoha, what the hells wrong with me.

At least we can have a party


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 20, 2008)

OMFG! KONOHA TRAPPED ME! HOW THE HELL AM I SEXIN THE KONOHA?! 

Damn mods took away my e-virginity.


----------



## Gary (Feb 20, 2008)

meh i dont like my name now but only a few days to me to ctach i am on chapter 150


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> meh i dont like my name now but only a few days to me to ctach i am on chapter 150



How are you liking it up to now? Your on Greed Island at the moment Im guessing.


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2008)

Ahhhh don't listen to the HxH critics on Greed Island, and just enjoy the epic RPG-ness and clever, EPIC moments.

Especially the Hisoka x Gon x Killua formation 

Anyways, it should be sexin-up-NGL...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 20, 2008)

I remember the first time I read Ngl, oh god I was honestly shocked at the amount of poeple that were killed, a whole nation made in to food

Greed Island is pretty funny and I liked it but just not as good as the GR arc.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey there people  ..... 

Sexing konoha = shit ..... 

Hinata = dominatrix is disguise (Eurotrip anyone  )
Tsunade = Death by suffocation  
Sakura = Who the fuck brought her into the equation 

Well, I guess I can settle for Kurenai  

@Mattaru .... where did you hear negative stuff about GI arc  ??


----------



## Gary (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah i amnow chapter 153 so dont spoiler me


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 20, 2008)

well, your chances of getting spoilered are low in this thread .... 

this is practically a convo thread now  

Klown isnt posting here these days  

I wonder what happened ....


----------



## mootz (Feb 20, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hey there people  .....
> 
> Sexing konoha = shit .....
> 
> ...



you forgot about anko 





but then again so did kishi...


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2008)

@Cmgogo: me too! I loved it though, how many characters like P[spoils!] and K[spoils] were biting the dust! Epic. Although I really do want to see more of them, their nen abilities were the best we've seen so far.

I remember a poster here named Goku had a P-Gif with his Rainbow Bow.

@Feanor: Lots of people think Greed Island is inferior to the originals and GR Arc. Personally, I thought it was highly enjoyable, especially when they had to use force to get Killua away from the slot machines


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 20, 2008)

I enjoyed Greed island myself.

Actually i can honestly say that i like all HXH arcs, they all have win in them


----------



## Traveller~ (Feb 20, 2008)

I liked Greed Island too, York Shin was probably the top but berserkhawk is right, all the arcs are great.


----------



## mootz (Feb 20, 2008)

greed island was one of my favorites

i like the ant one as a whole but because of the hiatus it has seemed to dragged on too long


----------



## Netero (Feb 20, 2008)

I want killua to fight an upper tier ant


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2008)

I still think the Hunter Exam Arc was pure epic brilliance 




Have you noticed?
Some of the poetry Kubo writes for the nen predicitions are very good


----------



## Slips (Feb 20, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I still think the Hunter Exam Arc was pure epic brilliance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed the Hunter exam is my personal favorite but I'm a sucker for character introduction arcs and thats the one that introduced the lot of them


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2008)

^^;

Hey for those of you who jumped straight from the Anime to the Mangaafter Greed Island:

This chapter is worth a read:

O rly

106.15-18  Some nice Ryodan information.
It didn't mention in the anime that Hisoka was prepared to fight all of them 

Also, in a confrontation between Nobunaga and Hisoka, who do you think would win?
Nobunaga is only 7-8th strongest in the Roydan and Hisoka is fourth, but that's physical strength.
We haven't seen Nobunaga's Hatsu, but his En and sword skills are top notch.

Easily my favourite character  

I like how secretive this chapter makes the characters out to be. I had no idea only Machi knew about Hisoka's D.Texture.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Feb 20, 2008)

I had no idea Hiksoka's D-texture existed until you just posted that....I am pretty sure it was never mentioned in the anime, nor any point after that in the manga.

interesting fact..thanks for the info


----------



## Slips (Feb 20, 2008)

tenten-2-20 said:


> I had no idea Hiksoka's D-texture existed until you just posted that....I am pretty sure it was never mentioned in the anime, nor any point after that in the manga.
> 
> interesting fact..thanks for the info



Its made a focal point at the end of the Kastro fight just before he wtf pawns him


----------



## Netero (Feb 20, 2008)

Hisoka is the strongest in the ryodan IMO except lucifer and maybe fei tang


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 20, 2008)

i still dont get why everyone thinks hisoka rules so much. i mean deceitful texture and bungee gum? hisoka can't even self-heal, if he gets damaged, as he does in almost all his fights, he's fucked. he couldnt even really do that good against that one hunter on greed island in dodgeball.... i really cant see him standing a chance against kuroro unless he has ANOTHER hatsu or some other mystery


----------



## Netero (Feb 20, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i still dont get why everyone thinks hisoka rules so much. i mean deceitful texture and bungee gum? hisoka can't even self-heal, if he gets damaged, as he does in almost all his fights, he's fucked. he couldnt even really do that good against that one hunter on greed island in dodgeball.... i really cant see him standing a chance against kuroro unless he has ANOTHER hatsu or some other mystery



if he lands one blow on you you're screwed as he puts on the bungge gum also he didn't need to lose his arms to kastro so far he has never been totally serious in  a fight


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2008)

^-- Agree with normal to some extent.

His offensive skills are limited to Bungee Gum and his playing cards.
His match against razor was an exception though, since it was in a volleyball situtaion and Razor was an absolute monster.
However, his cards DO provide a decent offence, and his bungee gum can be used strategically. Against Kuroro, anything could happen depending on the abilities Kuroro has.
Thisis HxH after all, power levels aren't the end.


----------



## Slips (Feb 20, 2008)

I got banned for 3 and a half minutes 

--------

Anyway Hisoka is all about tricking people the Kasto fight was brilliant at showing this when he fooled him into thinking he hadnt cut off his arm


----------



## Netero (Feb 20, 2008)

anyhow the girl who healed him said he could've won without losing them


----------



## Slips (Feb 20, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> anyhow the girl who healed him said he could've won without losing them



He didn't lose them he offered them for shits and giggles.

He could rape Kastro 24/7 and did it to make the fight more intreasting


----------



## Netero (Feb 20, 2008)

no what I meant is he could've won outright anyhow he offered up his arms


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 20, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I got banned for 3 and a half minutes
> 
> --------



What why did you got banned? LOL



Hisoka said:


> Anyway Hisoka is all about tricking people the Kasto fight was brilliant at showing this when he fooled him into thinking he hadnt cut off his arm



Exactly why I like him , he tricks people and thats always enjoyable in a fight for me. I hate super strong characters with no brains when they win just because they had strong weapons

The interesting thing about his character is how much he can do with so little a hatsu he has.


----------



## Slips (Feb 20, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> What why did you got banned? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I replied to some thread that I've never been banned and probely never will. RK a mod here and a good mate decided to ban me for 5 minutes 

-----

Anyway agreed one thing Togashi had shoved into out heads in it doesnt matter who has the strongest Hatsu not attack its all about Strat to win fights which has been proved time and time agains

Hisoka out outsmarted Kastro
Gon out smarted Gensuru
Gon out smarted Knuckles but ran out of steam
Gon/Killua/Hisoka out smarted Razor


just a few I could remember off hand

If you look out some of the strongest people in HxH they also happen to be extremely smart buggers too

Netero
Zeno
Hisoka
Luci

Hell the king was gaining knowledge everyday regarding Strategy's


----------



## Power16 (Feb 20, 2008)

I thought Nobunaga didn't have Hatsu?

Kuroro vs Hisoka is going to be one of the best(if not the best) fight in HxH. We'll finally see a serious Hisoka and see how Kuroro can use his countless abilities in battle.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 20, 2008)

@ Hisoka - The reason why HxH is one of the best things I have ever read / watched XD

@ Power16 - Do agree Kuroro x Hisoka is going to create a revolution in the manga  just as good as the fight between the king x oldies but tad a bit better because of hisoka XD

Guys some news from nexgear forums regarding the release:



> According to Ritual Scan Forge, in the issue, week after this one, where HXH resumes, it'll have a color page. Though it's not on the cover page.



WOOOOOOOOOOW We are having a color page XD


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 20, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Klown isnt posting here these days
> 
> I wonder what happened ....


One of mah m8's opened a forum and im helping him get it up and running by uploading stuff etc.
That's the reason 

But i just spread some random rep around in this thread so people still know im around lurking in the shadows


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 20, 2008)

Would anyone mind reminding me what was going on before it went on hiatus again? I forgots... and I'm not in a reading mood right now >.<"


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 20, 2008)

You know at first I thought that Hisoka was too important in the story to loose before he and Gon had their end all be all fight way  but I don't know. Togashi...I don't know. Depends on how he takes his story.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 20, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Would anyone mind reminding me what was going on before it went on hiatus again? I forgots... and I'm not in a reading mood right now >.<"



king has met zeno and netero and they are on their way to fight

Gon is looking for pitou to fight and he is pretty close, while pitou is healing kumogi

Ikugaro & killua are in the same place, the wolf guy has found killua

Shoot & Knuckle are fighting Yupi at the moment

Morau is with pofu and currently is stopping him from finding the king and going to fight him.

@ Darker Hershey Lite - Dont say that  Hisoka will be back he is more important than kuroro for story anyways 

Are you saying togashi is going to drop Hisoka from story?

@ KLoWn - You better be here for the spoilers


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 20, 2008)

@ Nico Robin

What I'm saying is Togashi has suprised me before he could go off the beaten path. But if Hisoka does loose then I don't think it'll affect his position in the story. It just means that he has something big in plan for Lucifer....maybe. 

Regardless Hisoka has mucho importance as long as one of his goals is to have a death match with Gon when he _matures_.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 20, 2008)

But if hisoka looses to Kuroro  .....  I cant even imagine him loose  I am such a fan girl 

It might be a draw though actually I am 90% sure it either be a draw or someone/something will interupt the fight.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 20, 2008)

I hope no one interupts the fight because it's going to be epic


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 20, 2008)

Either way Hisoka is going to be around for a while, Gon and him still need to fight. Even if he loses, which I doubt he will, he'll probably get away; however, if it's a fight to the death, he'll win.  Hisoka is much more important to the storyline IMO than Kuroro. The Spiders nor Kurapica play a large roll anymore, but now I don't know who wants to fight Kuroro more, Kurapica or Hisoka.  So probably Kuroro and Hisoka's battle won't be a fight to the death so Kurapica can get a crack at Kuroro too.

Edit: Thanks for the summary Nico, I just needed something to refresh my memory.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Feb 20, 2008)

i think the lucifer x hisoka fight would be interrupted. for either of them to die is unthinkable but if some has to go i'd rather lucifer dies.


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 20, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Either way Hisoka is going to be around for a while, Gon and him still need to fight. Even if he loses, which I doubt he will, he'll probably get away; however, if it's a fight to the death, he'll win.  *Hisoka is much more important to the storyline IMO than Kuroro*. *The Spiders nor Kurapica play a large roll anymore, but now I don't know who wants to fight Kuroro more, Kurapica or Hisoka*.  So probably Kuroro and Hisoka's battle won't be a fight to the death so Kurapica can get a crack at Kuroro too.



This depends on whose storyline you are looking at...

If you are looking at kurapicas story kuroro is MUCH more important than hisoka, since kuroro oraganized the execution of his clan and hisoka joined afterwords thus didn't participate.  Not that hisoka is not important to his storyline...

The focus has just gone off of Leorio and Kurapica right now. that doesn't make them any less important to the story. 

IMO hisoka wants to fight Kuroro more.  Kurapica really just wants to kill him (along with the rest of the spiders responsible) not nececarily fight him. But although kurapica wants to take revenge on the spiders he didnt kill kuroro right there when he captured him.  He was content with sealing his nen. Hisoka on the other hand betrayed the spiders (not really a smart move seeing as they are all highly skilled nen users) just to have a fight with kuroro.  He is also willing to rejoin the group he once betrayed to help him regain his powers.


----------



## Razza (Feb 20, 2008)

Hisoka is antagonist of Gon/Killua's side of things whereas Kuroro is Kurakpica's. However, since the story follows Gon we don't get to see as much of Kuroro though he is somewhat involved.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 20, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i still dont get why everyone thinks hisoka rules so much. i mean deceitful texture and bungee gum? hisoka can't even self-heal, if he gets damaged, as he does in almost all his fights, he's fucked. he couldnt even really do that good against that one hunter on greed island in dodgeball.... i really cant see him standing a chance against kuroro unless he has ANOTHER hatsu or some other mystery




Well, it is this flaws that endear him to me ... If i wanted to be a fanboy to a self healing pretentious haxed juhatsu user, I would have been posting in an other section ....   




KLoWn said:


> One of mah m8's opened a forum and im helping him get it up and running by uploading stuff etc.
> That's the reason
> 
> But i just spread some random rep around in this thread so people still know im around lurking in the shadows



Who the hell is gonna keep us from flaming in this thread otherwise ? I still didnt get your rep 



?ber-man said:


> This depends on whose storyline you are looking at...
> 
> If you are looking at kurapicas story kuroro is MUCH more important than hisoka, since kuroro oraganized the execution of his clan and hisoka joined afterwords thus didn't participate.  Not that hisoka is not important to his storyline...
> 
> ...




First of all, awesome sig XD

Nice observations ..... we probably cant really talk about who is more important to the story line. Hisoka is in the story as Gon's Nemesis and Kuroro as Kurapica's. 

This is exactly the reason this fight is gonna be so awesome ... both of them are final villains of a main character and their fight is gonna be uber 

There can be only outcome IMO. Hisoka doesnt like to fight unless it is to the death. Gon was left because of the potential he had ... Hisoka didnt want to kill him.

Hisoka will definitely strive to kill Kuroro because any other option is not good enough. Kuroro will be striving to steal Bungee Gum because it is an awesomely useful hatsu .... and loosing your Nen ability << Death .... for Hisoka at least 
I wont be surprised if Hisoka kills himself if he looses his hatsu ... Kuroro didnt kill self because his hatsu was sealed and he knew that there will be ways to regain it

The stakes must be the same .... so It is either of these possibilities :

1. Hisoka kills Kuroro and gizzes all over his face 
2. Kuroro steals Hisoka's Hatsu and does a , causing Hisoka to swallow his tongue and die
3. They confess their love for each other and we get five chapters of the most intelligently done yaoi


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 20, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> First of all, awesome sig XD
> 
> Nice observations ..... we probably cant really talk about who is more important to the story line. Hisoka is in the story as Gon's Nemesis and Kuroro as Kurapica's.
> 
> ...



Thanks!

  Its true there can only be one winner but i think even if kuroro steals hisoka's hatsu during the fight, hisoka would not get discoraged but continue to fight since he loves it so much... he might see it as a challenge...

On a side note: if kuroro dies do all the hatsu's he stolen return to there owners or do they die with kuroro????

  The Kuroro/Hisoka fight has the possiblity of being one of the first things we see after the current arc is over, since the last we saw of kuroro he was about to be excorsized....although I hope its not. IMO that should come later on.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 21, 2008)

Hisoka knows what Nen is. He cant live without that power. I am sorry to say that a Nen-less Hisoka is as useless those noobs in the HxH exam he killed .. 

well, I think we all are hoping to see Hisoka X Kuroro after this arc finishes .... 

well, i can see the OP influence when you ask the question but I dont think Kuroro's hatsu will be that easy. 
Since Kuroro looses a user's ability if the user dies, we can interpret that the user still remains the master of that ability. As a result, if Kuroro dies, they must return to the original person.
Knowing Kuroro, he might have put a condition that once he steals something from someone, they can never regain the ability ..


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 21, 2008)

i cant wait to see the ant king vs netero and zeno... now that's epic

i picture netero taking up the primary responsibility of fighting the king with zeno offering support and trying to be clever with sneak attacks. i picture the king just letting them hit him with everything they want for a while... then just being like "wtf is that all" and killing netero and severely wounding a scared zeno


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 21, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> @ KLoWn - You better be here for the spoilers


Aye, that i will 


'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Who the hell is gonna keep us from flaming in this thread otherwise ? I still didnt get your rep


When this thread is almost consumed in "flames" i will come and save the day.
I'll always be watching from afar 

And i sent you the rep yesterday, you should've gotten it.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 21, 2008)

This thread will never be consumed in flames .....  

The trolls wont get past me ... some one tried to start something and i hit him out of the park  ...... 

I was talking about my second rep .... it is time to spread some rep of mine


----------



## Fran (Feb 21, 2008)

the trolls have infiltrated!
Don the WW1 helmets, and dive for the shelters!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 21, 2008)

I had to stop myself from doing the Hisoka pelvic thrust in front of my advisor today   

and where are the trolls


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 21, 2008)

=3 i suspect that the chapter will begin with gon meeting with his enemy then it will go to killua's fight then the kings and then finally gons ;_;...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 21, 2008)

I dont think Togashi will do the King's fight before Gon's and Morau's .... 

The king is the main villain afterall ..... 

but I am not gonna complain when the chapters start rolling in


----------



## Slips (Feb 21, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I dont think Togashi will do the King's fight before Gon's and Morau's ....
> 
> The king is the main villain afterall .....
> 
> but I am not gonna complain when the chapters start rolling in



Indeed the kings fight will be the last of the arc. Good things come to those who wait and what not

----

ǝɹǝɥ punoɹɐ dǝɹ ǝɯos pɐǝɹds oʇ ǝɯıʇ s,ʇı ʞuıɥʇ ı


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 21, 2008)

^ lol how did you get the last line ?? 

patience is very underrated


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 21, 2008)

Did you guys said trolls? 

Here I am


----------



## Xell (Feb 21, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> =3 i suspect that the chapter will begin with gon meeting with his enemy then it will go to killua's fight then the kings and then finally gons ;_;...



Gotta love Killua fights though.


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 21, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hisoka knows what Nen is. He cant live without that power. I am sorry to say that a Nen-less Hisoka is as useless those noobs in the HxH exam he killed ..



 I was under the impression that kuroros hatsu just stole the technique from the person.  I dont believe he seals off their nen. 
(Ex: if kuroro were to use his hatsu on knuckle, knuckle would only lose the power to use potclean not his entire nen source.)
If kuroro stoel hisoka's ability during the fight hisoka would still have the use of his normal nen, he would just not be able to use bungee gum.
Correct me if I'm wrong though...


----------



## Traveller~ (Feb 21, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I dont think Togashi will do the King's fight before Gon's and Morau's ....
> 
> The king is the main villain afterall .....
> 
> but I am not gonna complain when the chapters start rolling in



I agree with this, whilst Gon is the main character the main conflict of this arc needs to be Meruem vs Netero and Zeno.


----------



## Netero (Feb 21, 2008)

I dunno if it will be zeno nd netero who take down the king maybe temporarily defeat him and when gon and killua are older defeat him


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 21, 2008)

is it possible for gon to already have another trick up his sleeve other than his favourite janken special... knowing togashi, gon will woop pitou's ass like it should be done


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 21, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> is it possible for gon to already have another trick up his sleeve other than his favourite janken special... knowing togashi, gon will woop pitou's ass like it should be done




I think under normal circustances pitou would absolutely kill gon, but since pitou is going to be healing komugi he wont be able to move more than 20 meters of were komugi is.  If gon figures this out he can really use this to his advantage.


----------



## mootz (Feb 21, 2008)

i see gon getting worked over like with the bomber guy but for different reasons. Against the bomber he was stubborn and didnt stick to the plan plus he had a back up even if he got beat up. This time around he has to be a little more careful unless its pitou that ends up healing him for some reason, which i do not see happening.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 21, 2008)

I doubt we will see a power up like in OP but its possible that he comes up with new hatsu while fighting


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 21, 2008)

The scene where Gon sacraficed his arm to kick Gensuru in the jaw was badass. I hope to see one similar in this fight but such a thing could mean death against Pitou. Still it would be badass.


----------



## DocTerror (Feb 21, 2008)

Yea  I have a feeling Gon will be hurt bad and after this arc will get a visit from Leorio to fix      him.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 21, 2008)

leorio showing up soon is a must lol... but i remember something that gon said to leorio before he dissapeared... just before gon and killua were heading into the gi game

gon says something like.. we'll see u again after u become a doctor, and leorio responds saying... that would mean we wont see each other for 4 years 

something like that nyways


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2008)

Über-man said:


> This depends on whose storyline you are looking at...
> 
> If you are looking at kurapicas story kuroro is MUCH more important than hisoka, since kuroro oraganized the execution of his clan and hisoka joined afterwords thus didn't participate.  Not that hisoka is not important to his storyline...
> 
> The focus has just gone off of Leorio and Kurapica right now. that doesn't make them any less important to the story.



I know that Kurapica is important, but as far as story goes... The main focus of the manga is on Gon. Kurapica is a main character, but he's not the most important character in the series.  Though Kurapica's resolve does seem to be stronger than Gon's to defeat Hisoka. Hisoka just challenged Gon while Kurapica has his whole family and village to think about. If it goes down to a fight to the death either side could come out on top, but I still think it would be Hisoka, partially because of his relation with Gon and partially because I like him more.  I just don't really see the battle ending with either of them dead, and then Kurapica prime would have his all out battle with the rest of the spiders and Kuroro, and Gon would have his all out battle with Hisoka. Though Gon's battle would probably not end with a death, while Kurapica's would

Edit: Wouldn't it be longer than 4 years before Leorio would be a doctor? He needs to get a hatsu, and fast!


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 21, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I know that Kurapica is important, but as far as story goes... The main focus of the manga is on Gon. Kurapica is a main character, but he's not the most important character in the series.  *Though Kurapica's resolve does seem to be stronger than Gon's to defeat Hisoka.* Hisoka just challenged Gon while Kurapica has his whole family and village to think about. If it goes down to a fight to the death either side could come out on top, but I still think it would be Hisoka, partially because of his relation with Gon and partially because I like him more.  I just don't really see the battle ending with either of them dead, and then Kurapica prime would have his all out battle with the rest of the spiders and Kuroro, and Gon would have his all out battle with Hisoka. Though Gon's battle would probably not end with a death, while Kurapica's would



It is true that the main focus is on gon it's just when you said


Colonello said:


> The Spiders nor Kurapica play a large roll anymore,


 it sound like you were dismissing kurapica as a fodder character who had run out of uses for the story, IMO. Sorry if I misinterpreted, i was pretty sure that wasnt what you went, but just in case...

  I think that out of gon and kurapica, gon actually has a stronger resolve to fight hisoka as of now.  Since hisoka is no longer a spider(and when he was he wasnt part of the genocide) kurapica probably doesnt care that mure about him.  However when he hears he helped Kuroro get his powers back, who knows how he will react...

 If gon and hisoka fight I definitely agree that it would end with no one dead... I think at their current levels that hisoka just has so much more battle experience and a better grip on his hatsu that he would definitely win.
Hisoka would probably knock-out gon (thats what he would need to do to get gon to stop fighting since he probobly wouldnt just give up) and say something along the lines of "I think I'll let you ripen a little more" or something like that...


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree here, I think what I should have said was "Kurapica and the Spiders *currently* do not play a large roll." I'm sure there will be future arcs that have Kurapica, Leorio, and the Spiders, but I have a feeling this Chimera Ant Arc will not end any time soon. Unless Gon and Killua find someway to inform Kurapica and Leorio and ask for help, I don't think they'll be showing up in the near future... though I wish it was otherwise.  

Kurapica also only killed one spider, plus when he finds out that Kuroro has regained his nen abillities. He will be back to strike the spiders down, it will probably be much later though because if Kurapica ever wipes out the spiders early... He won't be very useful considering his chains only work on the spiders.  

I don't know where Leorio fits into everything, but when he comes back. I want to find some arc that revolves around him and possibly some backstory.  He's the only one we don't really know about. Maybe there's something more to what he said about his friend dying from that illness.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 21, 2008)

?ber-man said:


> I was under the impression that kuroros hatsu just stole the technique from the person.  I dont believe he seals off their nen.
> (Ex: if kuroro were to use his hatsu on knuckle, knuckle would only lose the power to use potclean not his entire nen source.)
> If kuroro stoel hisoka's ability during the fight hisoka would still have the use of his normal nen, he would just not be able to use bungee gum.
> Correct me if I'm wrong though...




I think we need experts to pontificate on this .... 

Either way, loosing one's hatsu is equivalent to loosing a life time's worth of training .....

If you say that Hisoka retains his Nen after his ability is stolen by Kuroro, 

which group will he fall under ? He must still be tranformation user ... then by the virtue of his training, he must be able to transform his aura into some other texture ...
which is what Kuroro stole in the first place ...

I think Kuroro steals the capability of a user's ability to activate Ren and release Aura ... 

this is my theory .... dunno what the others think about it though .......


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 22, 2008)

WOW this thread is actually getting serious again:amazed

Anyways back to the count down partyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 10 days to go now


----------



## DethStryque (Feb 22, 2008)

im a little curious about the whole killua's sister in the ryodan now to get killua back maybe kurapica will fight her =3 that wouldnt be a bad battle to see...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 22, 2008)

kurapica doesnt make any sense, why did he let the ryodan live? he should've wiped em all out with emperor time


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> kurapica doesnt make any sense, why did he let the ryodan live? he should've wiped em all out with emperor time



This is the Ryodan were talking about, he put his friends above defeating the Spiders, tho personally Kuroro was far too dangerous to let go.

@DethStryque: Its actually his brother, not his sister


----------



## Netero (Feb 22, 2008)

I hope gon solos pitou but through ingenuity not true some for the faith of bl blah blah...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone in here seen Hellsing OVA IV yet? Sick shit.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 22, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> im a little curious about the whole killua's sister in the ryodan now to get killua back maybe kurapica will fight her =3 that wouldnt be a bad battle to see...



Kubo played you, Caruto is a man Killua doesn't have any sisters. Anyway I think he's looking for the other kid. I think he's called Alluka.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah I dont think he is looking for killua


----------



## Netero (Feb 22, 2008)

Gon better show us how good jajanken really is who thinks  he will beat pitou


----------



## mootz (Feb 22, 2008)

gon's next attack will something to do with hop scotch

this i am sure of


----------



## Netero (Feb 22, 2008)

you fool he wil use janken rain that defeats all the others


----------



## mootz (Feb 22, 2008)

maybe he will play monoply with pitoh


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 22, 2008)

mootz said:


> maybe he will play monoply with pitoh




That's what is waiting for Pitou.


----------



## mootz (Feb 22, 2008)

it would suck if he had a get out of jail free card


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 22, 2008)

mootz said:


> it would suck if he had a get out of jail free card





Gon's gonna have to buy lots of propery and make Pitou go bank rupt then. 

....This sounds like Knuckles kind of game.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Anyone in here seen Hellsing OVA IV yet? Sick shit.



Has it been subbed already or did you watch the raw version? I expected to wait a couple of months before a decent sub came out, I'll go check mahou.


----------



## Traveller~ (Feb 22, 2008)

one week now!

can't wait


----------



## Slips (Feb 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Has it been subbed already or did you watch the raw version? I expected to wait a couple of months before a decent sub came out, I'll go check mahou.



Its likely to be subbed late Sunday or Monday

I watched the Raw and given my years of anime watching coupled with re-reading the manga I made out most of what was being said


----------



## Fran (Feb 22, 2008)

HELLSING OVA IV!

HOOOT DIGGITY
This makes my weekend.
Thanks for the heads up

Gon will get Old Kent Road and Whitechapel Road, with hotels. Pitoh will be stuck with Pall Mall and Pink Street, and The King would be the Boot 

Everyone always picks on the boot


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Has it been subbed already or did you watch the raw version? I expected to wait a couple of months before a decent sub came out, I'll go check mahou.


Yeah like Slips said, sub is probably out sunday-monday, i watched the RAW.
But it was epic


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 22, 2008)

not long now huh


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

got to play brawl today was f'in  and also if anyones ever played guardian heroes on the saturn... i finally get to play it again tomorrow after so many long years 

im gonna wait for sub of episode 4... waited this long might as well wait for sub

so hunter spoils should appear early in the week hopefully... like monday/tuesday?


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 22, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I think we need experts to pontificate on this ....
> 
> Either way, loosing one's hatsu is equivalent to loosing a life time's worth of training .....
> 
> ...



 My theory is kuroro steals thier "special move" (for lack of a better word),  not their ability to use nen. 

 For instance bisuke's "special move" is Magical Estee, which massages you and can heal you. Aside for that technique bisuke is a great fighter who constatly uses her nen in battle. If she was to fall victim to kuroro's "special move" she would lose the ability to use Magical Estee, not lose ability to use her regular nen in battle.     

 Bisuke is also a tranformation type and afterwards she would still be a transformation type.  Nen types are just catagories used so that you can more easily decide how to train your nen.  She would not lose her power to you basic nen in battle.  Nen users of every type use basic nen while in close combat.  When bisuke was training gon and killia on GI she started out with the basics (moving your nen to attack and defend), and then only after that did she start doing specialization training for their certian nen types.



gixa786 said:


> so hunter spoils should appear early in the week hopefully... like monday/tuesday?



I sure hope so..... but really I have no idea.  The sooner the better.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 22, 2008)

Definately it will be monday or it better be. I am off for the weekend and I am hoping nothing comes up tomarow or sunday


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

^ would be so unlucky for u if it did 

but it shouldnt... cos it would be too early?


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 22, 2008)

well its possible i am sure we had sunday spoilers before  and this being the first chapter it is quite possible but lets hope not


----------



## Netero (Feb 22, 2008)

Hopefully it'll show who has the first fight in the spoilers


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 22, 2008)

sheesh.. how far is the manga now?


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 22, 2008)

^up to chapter 270


----------



## Netero (Feb 22, 2008)

it's at 270 released chapters


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 22, 2008)

?ber-man said:


> ^up to chapter 270



sheesh lol

right, i best get on wid the OVAs then....

which chapter does the manga start off after the OVAs?

*drum roll plz*


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 22, 2008)

Ughh I'm excited now, next to One Pice, this is my favorite manga. I wanna see Gon and Pitou's fight, but I have no idea which one is gonna be first. >.<


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 22, 2008)

The OVAs stop at chapter 185 so you can continue the manga from there


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

@dsamurai ~ hurry and catch up soon... the manga is starting up again in just under 10 days


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 22, 2008)

He can catch up in 10 days, especially with the weekend. The chimera ant arc isn't bad, it's pretty interesting. It will be the best at the end when we get all those awesome match ups.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 22, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> The OVAs stop at chapter 185 so you can continue the manga from there





gixa786 said:


> @dsamurai ~ hurry and catch up soon... the manga is starting up again in just under 10 days





Colonello said:


> He can catch up in 10 days, especially with the weekend. The chimera ant arc isn't bad, it's pretty interesting. It will be the best at the end when we get all those awesome match ups.



thanks alot pplz, i'll try to do what i can lol even if it means staying up late to finish the ovas and chaps...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2008)

I caught up in two days so but the early chapters in Chimera Ant need serious concentration to know whats going on. Enjoy, its awesome.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, they can get a little confusing. It took me a while to catch up but I had to read the end of York Shin, all of Greed Island, and all of the Chimera Ant Arc so far, but after I caught up I was upset because I realized it was going back on hiatus, but now it's back! Huzzah. 

Chimera Ant Arc is good, but I liked either the Exam Arc or the York Shin arc the most... I dunno. What's ya'lls?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh York shin is by far the best arc in the series, its slick, well drawn and fast paced. Tho the gamer in me does have an acquired love for Greed Island.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2008)

Genei Ryodan is an amazing arc.  One of the best arcs in Shonen ever


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 23, 2008)

Mine would be............. 

UGH! I CAN'T CHOOSE! I have always loved Hunter X Hunter in its entirety! And I enjoyed every bits of it! Well since most people said that they love York Shin arc for reasons already stated, then I guess I'll just say I like Zoaldyeck residence since it featured Killua and his family. Though I'm not saying I liked it the most. And what can I say, Hunter exams was also great. And every arc were unique and useful w/ their own ways. Celestial Tower for instance, though mostly talk, was the one who introduced us to nen. Greed Island, though considered a training arc and if it is, then it's the greatest training arc I've seen in shounen history. Overall, I loved each arc...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 23, 2008)

Link removed

no HxH 

but vote hitman instead


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 23, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Link removed
> 
> no HxH
> 
> but vote hitman instead



Begging for votes I see. 

And I am honored to be a HxH fan for HxH was the first ever who got the Manga of the Month title in the history of NF Forums (regardless of the reasons).


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 23, 2008)

I can't wait. It's almost time for more Hunter x Hunter s:


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 23, 2008)

Only a week now .... 

I think GI and York Shin arc are tied at the top spot for me ...

GonXKilluaXBiskue = Genyei Ryodan .........


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 23, 2008)

Bisque needs more screen time to show how awesome and hawt she is.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 23, 2008)

bisque was scared of palm's wrath 

we need more palm panels, maybe saving mr octopus


----------



## Razza (Feb 23, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Only a week now ....
> 
> I think GI and York Shin arc are tied at the top spot for me ...
> 
> GonXKilluaXBiskue = Genyei Ryodan .........



Honestly the GI arc is last for me. It wasn't bad it was just... stupid...


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 23, 2008)

This month has flown by pretty fast you gotta admit though.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes my nets working again:amazed

I have to say that Genei Rydon was one of the best arcs in any shonen manga.

Absolute masterpiece


----------



## Fran (Feb 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Oh York shin is by far the best arc in the series, its slick, well drawn and fast paced. Tho the gamer in me does have an acquired love for Greed Island.




 CMgogo speaks the truth.

If HxH is released on the 3rd, we won't get spoilers until then at least right?
Spoilers come from Japan's SJ readers if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 23, 2008)

you arent mistaken  

There is no harm in hoping lol 

3rd march is a monday. That is when WSJ releases .... so we probably can get early spoilers by 4th or 5th at the latest ....


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 23, 2008)

i hope he has another 10 chaps in a row, we got spoils on mondays !!!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 23, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Bisque needs more screen time to show how awesome and hawt she is.




*Spoiler*: __ 



She's a man!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 23, 2008)

lol ... 

I dont think she is a man ... Togashi made the mistake of drawing her with boobs .... 

I think Gon can sniff it out anyway and even he wont go out with another guy


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 23, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i hope he has another 10 chaps in a row, we got spoils on mondays !!!



His lazy ass better have more than that.madmad



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol ...
> 
> I dont think she is a man ... Togashi made the mistake of drawing her with boobs ....
> 
> I think Gon can sniff it out anyway and even he wont go out with another guy



Yeah Gon is purely into older women and young Zaoldyeck boys.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 24, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She's a man!



No she's not dammit! She ain't friggin' Haku! or Bridget! Or even Jun!

Quit toying with my Bisque loving emotions  <-------- manly tears


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 24, 2008)

Biske is a woman, yes.

And I do hope he'll be releasing consistently and on time from now on, I mean no more breaks and such. Well, he can take a 1 break, but that's it! 
Hell, I don't really care if the drawings are shit so long as I have my fix. He's going to redraw them anyway in the Tankubon so, no big.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 24, 2008)

he should just draw stick figures one time lol to piss off everyone


----------



## Razza (Feb 24, 2008)

Darker Hershey Lite said:


> Yeah Gon is purely into older women and young Zaoldyeck boys.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 24, 2008)

^Why was GI stupid ? 

I found it refreshing .... to make an arc with an RPG theme was cool IMO. 

I found Biskue interesting .... with out the GI arc, there wont be any Kuroro X Hisoka  

And I hope he doesnt take too many breaks this time


----------



## Gary (Feb 24, 2008)

hello people i am chpater 202 i am really wondering how stong the king is or will be


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, the Royal guards are way over 9000 ..... 

The king needs some other scale entirely


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 24, 2008)

the king is strong enough to not be even remotely fazed by both chairman netero and zeno zoldick's combined attack


----------



## Fran (Feb 24, 2008)

When Zeno's Nen Dragon landed on Komugi and he was watching her, what do you think was passing through his mind?
"BOOM, HEAD SHOT!"
"PUT THAT IN YOUR PIPE AND SMOKE IT!"
"Woops "


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2008)

The king will beat them both.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 24, 2008)

HXH soon yay:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 24, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> When Zeno's Nen Dragon landed on Komugi and he was watching her, what do you think was passing through his mind?
> "BOOM, HEAD SHOT!"
> "PUT THAT IN YOUR PIPE AND SMOKE IT!"
> "Woops "




no more weed for you


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 24, 2008)

So Togashi called me last night and said he's cancelling the manga for now, he's taking another 2 year break to have time to play some Super Smash Bros Brawls.

He said you'd understand


----------



## Razza (Feb 24, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> So Togashi called me last night and said he's cancelling the manga for now, he's taking another 2 year break to have time to play some Super Smash Bros Brawls.
> 
> He said you'd understand



A worthy cause IMO.


----------



## Netero (Feb 24, 2008)

the GI arc was good I got lost when they where talking about monopolys of cards and shit like that but killua and gon learning nen was good and the dodgeball


The king will win but i dunno if he will win unfazed cos unless the ryodan as a whole the world is buggered


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 24, 2008)

@ your  Klown  

Togashi called *me* and told you to rep me  

wake up dammit 
Nice sig btw ... XD


@Sionnach: Yeah Togashi's explanations are all very complicated. The thing is that monopoly over a card means that your opponents can never finish the game and since all of them are activated, you can never find the particular object to turn into the card 

The Nen hunter who sided with Gon and Killua were trying to monopolize the cards that the Bomber's group didnt have in order to prevent them from clearing the game 
The ending bummed me a little I guess. All that trouble felt as if it was for nothing ... 

yeah yeah I know about the main purpose of the game was to train Gon but still ... Jin is such a selfish bastard


----------



## Netero (Feb 24, 2008)

I liked GI though it was still good the CA is the best arc so though far except maybe the GR arc wonder who'll beat the king cos it wont be netero and zeno IMO


----------



## Felix (Feb 24, 2008)

This could also be beneficial for HxH later on:
 SRG thread
Post your opinion guys.

Sorry for the Hijack


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 24, 2008)

^Its ok .... it was for a good cause .... hope it makes this a better place lol 

Let me put this question ... 

When kuroro steals someone's hatsu, will it be possible for him to activate his ten and ren ??


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 24, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ^Its ok .... it was for a good cause .... hope it makes this a better place lol
> 
> Let me put this question ...
> 
> When kuroro steals someone's hatsu, will it be possible for him to activate his ten and ren ??



I don't see why not. :S

It's not like when someone does a special attack they suddenly go into zetsu.


----------



## Fran (Feb 24, 2008)

In Neon's case, her nen ability as a natural one, she wasn't exactly a 'nen user' as such, and thus, she lost her ability.

I'm sure Kuroro doesn't steal all your nen as well  
Lovely Ghost Writer <3


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 24, 2008)

Netero and Zeno are gonna curbstomp that bitch Meruem and prove that they dont' take shit from no one.


----------



## Netero (Feb 24, 2008)

Netero and Zeno wont win I wonder who'll beat the king I always wondered if the GR would


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 24, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Netero and Zeno are gonna curbstomp that bitch Meruem and prove that they dont' take shit from no one.




Damn straight they are. Experience >>>>> Raw Power.


----------



## Fran (Feb 24, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> Netero and Zeno wont win I wonder who'll beat the king I always wondered if the GR would



Where's the logic in that?
If Netero and Zeno can't, then I doubt the Genei Ryodan can


This looks like a case for...

MILLUKI-SAMA!



Nen Ability: Materialization
Hatsu: Otaku Heaven - Gives Milluki Sailor Moon powers.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 24, 2008)

I bet Kuroro or Hisoka could take the king if they tried


----------



## mootz (Feb 24, 2008)

when is the day in which its coming back

this week or next


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I am back from Blackpool weekend XD and no spoilers out yet , great I didnt miss anything I guess the party is still going Wooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo

*8* days to go cant wait



Hopefully we will have spoilers tomarow


----------



## Netero (Feb 24, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Where's the logic in that?
> If Netero and Zeno can't, then I doubt the Genei Ryodan can
> 
> 
> ...



there are more of them then 2 also if lucifer could hold off zeno + silva and hisoka is his level then they are pretty strong and look how easily they beat reasonably high ants also if netero and zeno lose who'll beat mereum


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 24, 2008)

but they havent even seen a royal guard, the power difference is alot high between a division  commander and a royal gaurd, dont forget morau / nova got the division commander easily now not to forget that the power difference between the king and the royal guards will be even higher


----------



## Power16 (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't bring that Lucifer holding Zeno + Silva it was hardly a fight which he was on the loosing side off and he seem to have fought against Silva by himself before too so that's the level he's at.

It all depends on what abilities the King has because because Netero was number fighter in the world so he has the most experience and strength and Zeno being part of the Zaoldyeck family if they can't do it, it will be pretty difficult for the Ryoddan especially since they don't fight as a team in the first place.


----------



## Netero (Feb 24, 2008)

I konow but they'll lend their weight methinks I'd love hunter+Ryodan vs royal guard 2 on 1 imagine gon and fei tang against pitou

And Zeno said to him at the end did kuroro really think he wouldn't notice him not going full strength


----------



## Power16 (Feb 24, 2008)

Just as Zeno wasn't giving all he's got too, remember the huge dragon that split to all those min that destroy the castle. 

They had a little scuffle not even a fight which he was always in the losing side nothing special there just wait till he battles Hisoka then we can have something to talk about.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 24, 2008)

mootz said:


> when is the day in which its coming back
> 
> this week or next



Officially it is returning on March 3rd. But Jump usually gets leaked the week prior, so we'll probably see a RAW by the end of the week, and possibly spoilers as early as tomorrow.

I'm really excited about the manga coming back. I even wrote up a series  in order to try and get some new people to check out the manga. Hopefully my description did the series justice.


----------



## Netero (Feb 24, 2008)

but the ryodan will have some larger part then defeating the regional whatever-ya-ma-call-its maybe helping against the guards


----------



## Power16 (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know with all the battle set it's seem like the Ryoddan part was done but this is Togashi maybe he work the magic and have the other half of the Ryoddan we didn't see do something.


----------



## Netero (Feb 24, 2008)

I hope they help out gon and co cos it wouldn't be togashis style for gon to solo pitou


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 24, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> I konow but they'll lend their weight methinks I'd love hunter+Ryodan vs royal guard 2 on 1 *imagine gon and fei tang against pitou*
> And Zeno said to him at the end did kuroro really think he wouldn't notice him not going full strength



I think Gon and Feitang hate each other. If anything I expect them to fight at  some point.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 24, 2008)

Ryodan definitely need to make an apperance, i want more Feitan ownage.

*Edit*
And Machi


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 24, 2008)

I think Killua would be fighting with him.

And dont forget he did fight the bomber guy alone and pitu is healing kumogi


----------



## Netero (Feb 24, 2008)

Darker Hershey Lite said:


> I think Gon and Feitang hate each other. If anything I expect them to fight at  some point.



I don't mean fei specifically but any ryodan member



Nico Robin said:


> I think Killua would be fighting with him.
> 
> And dont forget he did fight the bomber guy alone and pitu is healing kumogi



Well bomber was composed of three people and he took one part also he had cards like arcangels breath in reserve aswell and pitou matches netero


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah he did have cards but I dont think pitou matches netero anymore considering their opening lashed her miles away.


----------



## mootz (Feb 24, 2008)

i just know gon is going to do something insane X3


----------



## Netero (Feb 24, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Yeah he did have cards but I dont think pitou matches netero anymore considering their opening lashed her miles away.


True true but I don't think zeno and netero will take mereum down undecided if gon can take pitou


Any how here's more colouring I've practiced
Original

*Spoiler*: __ 



this



Colour


----------



## Power16 (Feb 24, 2008)

Question: Anyone remember what chapter the Netero flash back starts? Please and Thank You's!


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 24, 2008)

Power16 said:


> Question: Anyone remember what chapter the Netero flash back starts? Please and Thank You's!



Chapter 265


----------



## Netero (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok the colours are finally up here
Original
this
Colour


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice one  I am terrible at coloring so I am no one to judge


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2008)

I know what you mean about coloring, that Killua coloring tho is awesome.

March 3rd isn't till next week so are we getting the manga on friday like the rest of the Jump manga? Can't wait for spoilers.


----------



## mootz (Feb 24, 2008)

i like the coloring


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 24, 2008)

So next week we get our HXH.

If that's not party worthy i don't know what is


----------



## Fran (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice colouring ^^
Sionnach, is it possible for you to clean and colour the actual manga scans themselves?

I was rereading the manga again [again] and this scan of Kuroro stood out:



Kuroro's Indoor fish is aweesome


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 24, 2008)

I also loved the scene around that point when Kuroro pulls the pencil out of the back of the guys head... He just looked cool if I remember correctly.


----------



## Fran (Feb 24, 2008)

Colonello said:


> I also loved the scene around that point when Kuroro pulls the pencil out of the back of the guys head... He just looked cool if I remember correctly.



Oh that moment was awesome.

It was better in the anime because the person he was killed was one of the four assassins, [the knife wielder and the two zaoldyecks] Kurapika identified as being strong ^^

I loved how he later used the knife ability he stole 

I can't believe how much I love toggy's characters


edit: imagine what would happen if Kuroro stole Mereum's nen


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 24, 2008)

omg the whole thread is buzzing with life <33

Togashi's characters are pure win ...  

I am scared to think what would happen if Kuroro steals the Kings Nen. 

Btw, which group do you think the King would be in ?

Specialization ? I think that is the most unpredictable, ability wise


----------



## Gary (Feb 25, 2008)

yes chapter 228 i cant wait to see the king fight


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 25, 2008)

Keep reading my friend .... 

Chapters after his first break were Epic win. 

I have high hopes for this arc now ... the artwork also improved so much .... maybe he was hiring his wifey to draw for him


----------



## mootz (Feb 25, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Keep reading my friend ....
> 
> Chapters after his first break were Epic win.
> 
> I have high hopes for this arc now ... the artwork also improved so much .... maybe he was hiring his wifey to draw for him



that would explain a lot


----------



## Gary (Feb 25, 2008)

so have we got spoilers yet for the new chapters


----------



## Netero (Feb 25, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Nice colouring ^^
> Sionnach, is it possible for you to clean and colour the actual manga scans themselves?
> 
> I was rereading the manga again [again] and this scan of Kuroro stood out:
> ...



I could clean it a reasonble amount is it just kuroro and the fish you want


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 25, 2008)

color the panel my friend .... it is good that we have someone to do HxH colorings ... 

syour rep will go up astronomically ..... 

@ OP298, no the spoilers havent come because the chapter still hasnt been released


----------



## Netero (Feb 25, 2008)

I can clean it and colour it no problem to suit might be a bit tricky but I can still do it. It'll friday before it's done maybe saturday cos I'm back in school again.

as for the kings nen imagine the power of his punches if it was reinforcement


----------



## Gary (Feb 25, 2008)

ok well i still have 32 chapters to ctach up to i wish i could read faster


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 25, 2008)

you can handle 32 chapters in a week easy


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2008)

32 chapters aren't that hard, it'll fly past.

As for the manga, honestly I fucking can't wait, I don't know why but HxH manga just gets me more fucking excited than the rest of the Jump!!!


----------



## Netero (Feb 25, 2008)

Id get through that in a day


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 25, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> 32 chapters aren't that hard, it'll fly past.
> 
> As for the manga, honestly I fucking can't wait, *I don't know why but HxH manga just gets me more fucking excited than the rest of the Jump!!!*



because it is Togashi .... and One Piece is gonna get a little slow if it is the start of a new arc  

I wouldnt regret this break if it means that we get the same quality as the last 10 chapters. 
The fights are gonna be uber epic X3 X3 

It is scary if we assume the King to be Reinforcement. But then again, he is rash and impatient ... so the guess might be true


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 25, 2008)

I hope the King will kill everyone except Gon and Killua, that would be awsome and unexpected.
As a matter of fact he can kill Gon too


----------



## mootz (Feb 25, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I hope the King will kill everyone except Gon and Killua, that would be awsome and unexpected.
> As a matter of fact he can kill Gon too



gon is awesome


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 25, 2008)

mootz said:


> gon is awesome


I feel nothing for Gon


----------



## mootz (Feb 25, 2008)

so its like that


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 25, 2008)

mootz said:


> so its like that


I would assume so, yes


----------



## mootz (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok, i understand


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2008)

I hope the King makes smex with Komugi


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 25, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I hope the King makes smex with Komugi


Mental image!


----------



## Netero (Feb 25, 2008)

The king would murder everyone if he was a reinforcement look at ubos big bang now imagine the king doing that


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2008)

@Sionnach: If you colour it, well, it'd touch my tralala~ ^^ Please, it would be awesome  It's my birthday tomorrow, so do it for meeeee 

@CMgogo:  HxH 261 Spoof Time? You're right, only HxH can stimulate such excitement, and maybe Hellsing too 

@Feanor: The King's ability would put him under specialization? Would it not? 

Oh, and did anyone notice how no girls passed the hunter exam? 

[except Kurapika ]


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 25, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Oh, and did anyone notice how no girls passed the hunter exam?


That bee chick?


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> That bee chick?



She was an epic failure because Leorio stole her card whilst she was dozing


----------



## mootz (Feb 25, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> She was an epic failure because Leorio stole her card whilst she was dozing



thats not fair since leorio is epic win


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2008)

mootz said:


> thats not fair since leorio is epic win



Leorio is epic perverted win 

We need a gif of him squeezing some bewbs X3


----------



## Netero (Feb 25, 2008)

@mattaru yeah i'll colour it cos I'm to nice do you want the fish and kuroro only or all the panel


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> @mattaru yeah i'll colour it cos I'm to nice do you want the fish and kuroro only or all the panel



Just the Fish and Kuroro, don't need the advertisement!
Thanks Sionnach


----------



## Netero (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok thhats no problem but the septembre bit is the problem as it goes right through his legs so will I cut off his waist down


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

I think the king is Specialization which makes it possible for him to be 100% talented in all types of nen (if I am not mistaken) which means no matter what nen group you are from he will out match you :S

@ KLoWn - yeah I am hoping that all of them die except for gon and killua obviously and maybe zeno merley surviving

ps - I was looking at the japanese forums for spoilers and I saw this: "NO.271◆菩薩"
I thought it was a HxH 271 spoiler but it was for another manga 

Ooooh I almost forgot, Happy birthday Mattaru


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't want Shoot to die but looks like he will probably be the first casualty

I know that Pitou is a specialization type but not sure about the King, I don't see Netero or Zeno surviving, maybe Zeno's last wish might be that of Killua returning to the family



> She was an epic failure because Leorio stole her card whilst she was dozing



Didn't Tompa also try to steal her card while  she was sleep? That girl sleeps around alot


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2008)

@Robin: Thank you . I'm not sure the king has 100% efficiency in all nen groups. That was Kurapika's emperor time.



I don't want Shoot to die either.I've said this 100 times,but Hotel Raffelsia isjust awesome, and he looks so cool 

Besides, he's got Kaito trapped in there hasn't he?  can't go around dying yet.

lol@bee-girl sleeping around


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

@ Mattaru - Yeah He probably wont be 100%, but if he is specialization it makes it possible for him to be able to venture in all nen types and being a fast learner & all makes it all more dangrous :S


----------



## Netero (Feb 25, 2008)

I think emission he could make hunderseds of powerful bullets or clones


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 25, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Didn't Tompa also try to steal her card while  she was sleep? That girl sleeps around alot



If only she had slept in, she might not have been there when the Chimera Ants killed her. Poor Ponzu.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 25, 2008)

wouldn't it be badass if Kuroro and Hisoka showed up in all this fighting? Even if it's against Meruem.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

I would kill for it but it would be too out of content


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

First Spoiler:



From We1rd @ nexgear

Cant believe we have the first spoiler 

We are partyingggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 25, 2008)

and Hisoka cuts Maruem in half with a card. XD


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

looks like, killua is going to face the wolf ant for sure


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 25, 2008)

w00t! First pic is out. Can't wait to see what happens this week.

And I've been getting psyched by reading some of the chapters leading up to the current ones again.

Hunter x Hunter is back!


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

Hell yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

*It's back*

We probably get the raw in 24 hours X3 not long to go now


----------



## Xell (Feb 25, 2008)

FUCK YES. LET'S PARTY LIKE IT'S 1985.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh hell yeah 

LOL I got gon mistaken by the wolf guy :rofl

btw nice avator 

Party more


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 25, 2008)

Fuckin SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

I am guessing by the spoiler that this week will be just a catch up chapter though

Still it means its back XD


----------



## Netero (Feb 25, 2008)

Hisoka and Kuroro wont team up against anyone as soon as Kuroro has his nen back Hisoka attacks him.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 25, 2008)

yup one of the greatest shounens of all time is back


----------



## Slips (Feb 25, 2008)

Wait mode on


----------



## Danchou (Feb 25, 2008)

Wait, itsn't it supposed to come out in a weeks time? Well whatever, I can't wait.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah but the spoilers leeked earlier


----------



## Netero (Feb 25, 2008)

Killua will kick wolfys ass I wanna see him fight that really fast ant


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

That would actually be a nice match up for killua's speed


----------



## Netero (Feb 25, 2008)

Exactly and I want to see the monroe walk the ant has

Also how do you change your username


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

Here is the link for name change:
this thread


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 25, 2008)

whats going on why the partehhhh


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

Maybe because of this:


----------



## Netero (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks robin soo I will be Netero workin on my killua sig at the mo have d pic coloured and mattarus pic aswell


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the spoiler Robin!
[We can always count on you X3]

It looks like a recap but lets hope its a long chapter...

Remember all those chapters with "Alright! 10 second left...Let's go!"
And the HxH 261 Spoof of that


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

I know, I think it will be a recap but from another text spoiler that I got I think the name of the chapter is going to be experience but I am not sure if its legit


----------



## Netero (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't care maybe we'll have an announcement to the length of the release period in it


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

Lets hope not cause that would only mean that its on for temperory again, whereas if we dont hear anything it could mean that its back for a long run XD


----------



## Netero (Feb 25, 2008)

hmm true true hopefully it's not just prepped chaps again wel i g2g back tomorrow


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 25, 2008)

Everybody party for HXH's return:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

@ berserkhawk z - Oh hell yeah 

For the spoilers just check out my sig


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 25, 2008)

*text spoilers:*(legit hopefully)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HUNTER?HUNTER
　No.271◆経験

煽り「崩れ始める均衡?」

ナックル（やばい
　　　　　　防戦一方じゃねぇか）

　手上で飛行を続けるシュートの位置を確認しつつ
　ユピーの腕をシュートから遠ざけるため
　渾身の一撃を撃ち続けるナックル
　この数秒の間に何度渾身の一撃を放ったのか
　それでもユピーはダメージを受けている気配はなかった
　
ユピー（明らかにオカシイ
　　　　　3本の手は目で追いきれている）

ナックル（天上不知唯我独損excl.gif）

ユピー（！？
　　　　　時々くるコノ衝撃
　　　　　ダメージはないが寸前で攻撃をズらされる）

　シュートを守るため殴り続けるナックルだが
　その肩を叩く手に気付きコンマ数秒
　攻撃に遅れをとった

ユピー「ヒトツメッ！」
　（ユピーの腕がシュートの手を掴んで握り潰す）

シュート（！？）

　同刻

　幾千幾万の戦闘経験が対峙した相手との
　果てしない死闘を告げていた
　オーラを感じるだけで力量の差は歴然
　（荒涼とした平地で向かいあう三人）

ネテロ「年の功がどこまで通用するか」
ゼノ「しょせん赤子じゃろ」

王「名はなんという？」

ネテロ・ゼノ（？）

ネテロ「ネテロ」
ゼノ「ゼノ・ゾルディック
　　　お主の名は？」

王「余に名はない・・・」

　かつてない程の強者であろう
　異形の王と向かい合う
　この緊迫した状況で二人の達人が感じる迷い
　これほどまでに戦闘の前に
　焦燥とすることはかつてなかった
ネテロ「メルエム」

王（？）

ネテロ「母が付けたお主の名じゃよ
　　　　〝全てを照らす光〟という意味らしい」

王「メルエム?良い名だ
　　ありがとう」

　構えをとる王の姿からは
　もはや迷いは感じられず
　戦いを避けて事態を解決する術が
　やはり残されて無いことが伺えた

ネテロ「さて
　　　　今回ばかりは
　　　　出し惜しみはしておられんの」
　（ゼノに目をやるネテロ）

ゼノ「牙突（ドラゴンランス）！」
　（手刀による突きから龍を飛ばすゼノ）

ネテロ「百式観音」
　（拝むように手を合わせるネテロ）

　メルエムに一直線に向かう龍の念
　届く前に避けることは簡単に思えた

王（！？）
　（後ろから念の攻撃を受けゼノの方向に飛ぶ王）

　存在すら感じられない直ぐ背後から現れた
　突然の念による攻撃
　メルエムは予定していた防御態勢を維持することすら難�
�
　結果
　光龍により空中に飛ばされた

ネテロ「やはり
　　　　経験が足りないようじゃな」
　（空中で待ち構え拳を振り下ろすネテロ　
　王が地面に叩きつけられて粉塵を巻き上げる）

煽り「これが経験の差excl.gif」




*Crappy online translation*(its not very good but you can get the jist of the story...)
*Spoiler*: __ 



HUNTER X HUNTER 
　No. 271 ◆ experience 

A blast "the balance that begins to collapse"?" 

Knuckle (dangerous) 
　　　　　　Defensive fight one じゃねぇか) 

　As for ユピー, there was not still the sign that received damage how many times the knuckle which continued shooting the single blow of the whole body to keep away an arm of ユピー from a shot while confirming the position of the shot that I continued flying on a hand gave off the single blow of the whole body during these several seconds 
　
ユピー (clearly, Oka chinquapin) 
　　　　　) which three handles are meshes and can chase 

Knuckle（It is illiteracy mere I German loss excl.gif in the sky） 

ユピー (!) ? 
　　　　　This shock to sometimes come 
　　　　　) that there is not the damage, but it is just before, and it is done ズ of attack 

　It was the knuckle which I continued hitting to protect a chute, but I noticed the hand which beat the shoulder and fell behind attack for comma several seconds 

It "is a Homo sapiens nail" ユピー! " 
　（An arm of ユピー gets the way of the shot and crushes it） 

A shot (!) )? 

　同刻 

　The difference of the ability is obvious just to feel the aura which told an endless desperate struggle with the partner that battle experience of several thousand tens of thousands of faced each other（Three people who face each other on desolate level ground） 

"Where does experience acquired through age pass" ネテロ to; Zeno "after all baby じゃろ?" 

King "what does the name say?" " 

ネテロ・ゼノ（?） 

I "am Zeno sol Dick" ネテロ "ネテロ" Zeno 
　　　The name of the master? " 

King "... that 余 does not have the name" 

　I face each other with the King of the variant which will be a strong man as never before 
　Before fighting by hesitation this which two masters feel in this situation that grew tense 
　There was not that I sentenced you to irritation once 
ネテロ "Mel M" 

King（?） 

"Excellent じゃよ of the ネテロ master whom mother followed" 
　　　　It seems to be a meaning called light 〟 lighting up all 〝 

It "is Mel M" King?It is the good name 
　　Thank you 

　From a figure of King taking a posture 
　The hesitation is not felt anymore 
　After all the art which I avoided a fight, and solved a situation was left and was able to ask you about a few thing 

ネテロ, "by the way" 
　　　　This time 
　　　　It is not begrudged 
　（ネテロ which looks in Zeno） 

Zeno "牙突" (dragon Lance)! " 
　（Zeno who splashes a dragon from a stab with the hand sword） 

ネテロ "100 sets of Kannon" 
　（ネテロ to match a hand with to worship it） 

　It was able to easily think to avoid before the sense of the dragon which faced the Mel M straight arrived 

King (!) )? 
　（The King whom I take attack of the sense from behind, and fly to the direction of Zeno） 

　Attack by the sudden sense that emerged from the rear immediately that even existence is not felt 
　As for Mel M, even as for maintaining preparation for defense that I planned, it is a difficulty result 
　I was transferred to the air by a light dragon 

ネテロ "after all" 
　　　　Experience foot りないようじゃな 
　（The ネテロ King whom I wait in the air, and swing down a fist is flung against the ground and rolls up mine dust） 

Blast "this difference excl.gif of the experience"


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah I found that too but wasnt sure if it was legit. Did you get it from 2ch?


----------



## mootz (Feb 25, 2008)

HUNTER X HUNTER


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 25, 2008)

Was just wondering if everyone else was gutted when pokkle died and we never got to see all his diffrent arrows?

Also the same thing for Kaito although he might return, in fact it's the same for Kuroro but he's definetly going to return, why Togashi why punish us?

Oh well party


----------



## mootz (Feb 25, 2008)

i think kaito will return in some form or another thanks to someones nen abilities but if we dont get to see all his abilities it isnt a total loss since the ones shown were awesome and its not like togashi has an unlimited amount of ideas to use for characters


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

@ ?ber-man - I just read your translation looks like they tell king's name straight away :amazed


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2008)

We get to see the King fight!!!! Fuck yes


----------



## Xell (Feb 25, 2008)

King shall absorb Netero like Cell did with the Jinzouningen in Dragonball Z.


----------



## Toad Hermit (Feb 25, 2008)

Yaaay finally been waiting a long time 

*Spoiler*: __ 



You guys think the king would rape stomp the president and killua's grandfather?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 25, 2008)

the king will go absolutely wacko nuts on those beeotches. netero will die for suer but zeno might escape getting only sevrely wounded. something about zeno tells me he is a survivor


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 25, 2008)

Being a Zoyldack?


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 25, 2008)

Some badass fights to come. And damn we're already off to a good start.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 25, 2008)

All right! Looks like this battle's gonna be an awesome one. Not like we didn't know that already though!


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2008)

Can't really make out the spoilers.

But it looks like they're not falling down the bleach-esque "What's your name" repetitive clichéd fucking crap verbal battles.
If I read that right, the king is being complimented.

 SUSPENSE I CANT WAIT


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 25, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Yeah I found that too but wasnt sure if it was legit. Did you get it from 2ch?



Nah, I guy posted it on nexgear...
although _he_ could've gotten it from 2ch.


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2008)

Is that a christmas Pitou in your signature Uberman?


----------



## ?ber-man (Feb 25, 2008)

that it is


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 25, 2008)

the first spoilers are out    - thanks for the image Robin :3

@Mattaru - many happy returns of the day (sorry that it was a bit belated )

Yeah the excitement is driving me crazy .... 

Togashi will never do cliched verbal battles like in Bleach. The only time we saw someone trash talking was during Ubo's fights. May be a little in GI arc with Gon Vs Bomber but that is expected because the opponents would naturally be overconfident when they are facing kids .....


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah and obviously if the characters get powerups Togashi will make them cool unlike Kenpachi's "I hold my sword with two hands" power up.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 26, 2008)

Is... that... spoiler text... legit? 

I want to know!!! DAMN! WHERE IS THIS FUCKING EMOTICON!!! 

oh got it... X3 X3 X3 X3 X3


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

lol, l agree. I was looking forward to Kenpachi's shikai atleast and kubo says, 
I will make him use a 2 handed technique  

And the explanation was so stupid ...

Edit : let me spam some emoticons of my own ... 

X3X3X3X3


----------



## mootz (Feb 26, 2008)

i am posting with both hands right now pachi

trust me its repworthy


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

well I am out of rep right now 

I get into fights all the time and I can tell you from personal experience that using two handed swords is overrated 

Aura FTW


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

hello people only 20 chapter to go to catch up


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 26, 2008)

HXH soon people im so excited i need to see the king fight it's going to be epic hell yeah

Random outburst party


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

so in the up coming chapters the king is going to fight i cant wait to see that
does any one esle when they see the king think of cell from dbz


----------



## Traveller~ (Feb 26, 2008)

awesome awesome awesome HxH is back again!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

@ OP298,

I rarely think of Cell from DBZ when I see the King these days. I think the King is more badass than cell. 
Or I think I like the King better.

I wonder how Togashi will orchestrate the fights  ....


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 26, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> does any one esle when they see the king think of cell from dbz


How can one not think of him?


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

okwell then and you know that story of the guy who had a bad life and hated every thing and his fahter didnt care about him whose past is that 
also is the author of hxh alos the author of yyh


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 26, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> okwell then and you know that story of the guy who had a bad life and hated every thing and his fahter didnt care about him whose past is that


No ones knows.


> also is the author of hxh alos the author of yyh


O'rly? 

*Edit*
Lolz, i've rep'd like 5 people and i still got to give out more before i can give Shanks some.
Perhaps the mods have detected his rep-whoring and is punishing him


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 26, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> okwell then and you know that story of the guy who had a bad life and hated every thing and his fahter didnt care about him whose past is that



Im sure it's the leader of NGL(Neo Green Life)


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2008)

I thinks thats the case because I can't rep Shanks either, the mods are on to us



> is that also is the author of hxh alos the author of yyh



I hope to god thats not Togashi's past.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

lol .... thanks you guys ... I will have more reps come your way XD 

I used to have a lot of problems when someone started repping me once every three days XD 

now I know how to handle the system


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2008)

> now I know how to handle the system



Please PM me on how to do it


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

i think he is well that what some one said of manga helpersr


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

will do for more reps   

where are our usual crowd of Robin, Mattaru and Masterbaiter ?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2008)

Robin should be here in a while, same with Mattaru. And hopefully with some spoilers


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

wait so we have spoilers already are we going to get one chpater of a few chpaters since he took a long break


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2008)

If the king were to eat Netero and Zeno how powerful would he become?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2008)

Were just getting one chapter, but hopefully a long one.



> If the king were to eat Netero and Zeno how powerful would he become?



I think the world would explode.


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

i cant wait to see how powerfull the king is


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

well, the king's powerscale is off the charts.

Dont forget the task before the other teams. The Royal guards are no pushovers 

Gon and Killua will have their work cut out if they hope to defeat Pitou. The same with Morau, Knuckle and Shoot. I dont want Morau to die  
But he probably will 

I will be gone by the time Mattaru and Robin jack in  ...... 

*Someone make  walk the plank *


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

omfg the president is riding a dragon


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

zOMFG .... where ??




<333


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 26, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol .... thanks you guys ... I will have more reps come your way XD
> 
> I used to have a lot of problems when someone started repping me once every three days XD
> 
> now I know how to handle the system



tell meeeeeeeee


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

i want to handle the system


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2008)

I want to make the system, WALK THE PLANK!!!

Nico should be on soon, don't know about Mattaru tho.


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

yes 5 chapters till i am upto date


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

Back from work 

Here is the Uber-Man's spoiler text translated by kewl0210 from nexgear:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hunter×Hunter
No.271?経験
No.271 Experience

煽り「崩れ始める均衡」
Narrator: "The collapse starts to level."

ナックル（やばい
　　　　　　防戦一方じゃねぇか）
Knuckle: (This is dangerous.
　　　　　　It's a one-way defensive battle, isn't it?)

　手上で飛行を続けるシュートの位置を確認しつつ
　The flying hand continues to confirm Shoot's position, though.
　ユピーの腕をシュートから遠ざけるため
　Yupi's arm is kept at a distance from Shoot for
　渾身の一撃を撃ち続けるナックル
　Knuckle to continue to attack with an attack with all his strength.
　この数秒の間に何度渾身の一撃を放ったのか
　During these several seconds, how many attacks using all his strength
　has he used?
　それでもユピーはダメージを受けている気配はなかった
　Still, Yupi is not showing signs of damage.

ユピー（明らかにオカシイ
　　　　　3本の手は目で追いきれている）
Yupi: (It's clearly strange that I'm only able to following three hands.)

ナックル（天上不知唯我独損!!!）
Knuckle: (The Heaven's Ignorance I Alone Hurt!!!) [More commonly known as Hakoware]

ユピー（！？
　　　　　時々くるコノ衝撃
　　　　　ダメージはないが寸前で攻撃をズらされる）
Yupi: (!?
　　　　　Sometimes this impact
　　　　　which deals no damage comes just in front of attacks.)

　シュートを守るため殴り続けるナックルだが
　Shoot guards so Knuckle can continue to attack, but
　その肩を叩く手に気付きコンマ数秒
　that shoulder becomes aware of the striking hand for several seconds
　攻撃に遅れをとった
　the attack takes a delay.

ユピー「ヒトツメッ！」
　（ユピーの腕がシュートの手を掴んで握り潰す）
Yupi: "One eyed monster!"
　(Yupi's arm seizes Shoot's hand and crushes it.)

シュート（！？）
Shoot: (!?)

　同刻
　At the same time

　幾千幾万の戦闘経験が対峙した相手との
　Several thousands, several tens of thousands of battles held his own with
　his opponent
　果てしない死闘を告げていた
　informed of endless struggles to the death
　オーラを感じるだけで力量の差は歴然
　feeling only the aura, the difference in physical strength is evident.
　（荒涼とした平地で向かいあう三人）
　(On desolate level ground, the three people meet.)

ネテロ「年の功がどこまで通用するか」
Netero: "How far can an old man's wisdom can be used well?"
ゼノ「しょせん赤子じゃろ」
Zeno: "This is the imperial child's first match, after all."

王「名はなんという？」
King: "What are your names?"

ネテロ・ゼノ（？）
Netero and Zeno: (?)

ネテロ「ネテロ」
Netero: "Netero."
ゼノ「ゼノ・ゾルディック
　　　お主の名は？」
Zeno: "Zeno Zaoldyeck. What's your name?"

王「余に名はない・・・」
King: "I don't have a name..."

　かつてない程の強者であろう
　He has not once before this strong a person, it seems.
　異形の王と向かい合う
　They face the grotesque king.
　この緊迫した状況で二人の達人が感じる迷い
　In this strained state of affairs, the two masters feel indecision.
　これほどまでに戦闘の前に
　In any fights had up until here,
　焦燥とすることはかつてなかった
　they have not ever before had this uneasiness.

ネテロ「メルエム」
Netero: "Meruem"

王（？）
King: (?)

ネテロ「母が付けたお主の名じゃよ
　　　　〝全てを照らす光〟という意味らしい」
Netero: "Your mother gave you a name
　　　　'The light to shine on everything' is what she said it meant."

王「メルエム良い名だ
　　ありがとう」
King: "Meruem is a nice name,
　　Thank you."

　構えをとる王の姿からは
　The posture taken from the king's figure is
　もはや迷いは感じられず
　is already bringing on this uneasiness.
　戦いを避けて事態を解決する術が
　Fighting should only be used if no techniques to settle things
　やはり残されて無いことが伺えた
　 in a way that avoids fighting remain.


ネテロ「さて
　　　　今回ばかりは
　　　　出し惜しみはしておられんの」
　（ゼノに目をやるネテロ）
Netero: "Now then,
　　　　The only things being done lately
　　　　are unwilling. [Can't understand this part, really.]
　(Zeno looks at Netero)

ゼノ「牙突（ドラゴンランス）！」
　（手刀による突きから龍を飛ばすゼノ）
Zeno: "Fang Stab (Dragon Lance)!"
　(Zeno uses his hand like a sword striking with a stab like from a dragon)

ネテロ「百式観音」
　（拝むように手を合わせるネテロ）
Netero: "Hundred Style Kannon" [I think this is referring to the Buddhist
Diety of mercy. Perhaps]
(Netero's hands join like in a prayer)

　メルエムに一直線に向かう龍の念
　Goes in a straight line towards Meruem with a sense of a dragon.
　届く前に避けることは簡単に思えた
　Before it reaches, it seems simple to dodge.

王（！？）
　（後ろから念の攻撃を受けゼノの方向に飛ぶ王）
King: (!?)
　(A sense of attack from behind, the King defends and jumps in Zeno's direction.)

　存在すら感じられない直ぐ背後から現れた
　Not even able to feel his existence, he soon appears from behind.
　突然の念による攻撃
　An abrupt sense resembles attack.
　メルエムは予定していた防御態勢を維持することすら難�
�
　Meruem's planned defense preparation maintains with difficulty.
　結果
　Result.
　光龍により空中に飛ばされた
　A dragon of light sort of thing flys up into the air.

ネテロ「やはり
　　　　経験が足りないようじゃな」
Netero: "As I thought, he doesn't have enough experience."
　（空中で待ち構え拳を振り下ろすネテロ　
　王が地面に叩きつけられて粉塵を巻き上げる）
Waiting in the air, Netero swings downward with a fist
the kind hits the ground, lifting up a lot of dust.)

煽り「これが経験の差!!!」
Narrator: "This is the difference in experience!!!"




@onepiece298 - enjoy the last 5 chapters cause they are the best chapters ever XD and congrats on catching up


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

I can see that Robin is viewing the thread ... 

Long time no see ....  .....


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

I know I have been at work and then spoiler hunting LOL

How is WALKING THE PLANK going?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

works work  

and acads suck  

I wanna make my prof *walk the plank*


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I guess you should start searching for sowrds then XD

btw look what I have found XD



^.^


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

i caught up and it is even better when you have video game music playing 
omg the king is stong but i now have to do my hw my best 5 chapters ever 
so all of the happen so fast and the king so so stong i wonder if gin will have any thing to do with this


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

gin involved hmmm interesting tell us more


----------



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2008)

6 more days


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2008)

well shall we get this train a rolling?

From Heiji on RSF.

HUNTER×HUNTER 
　No.271◆経験 

煽り「崩れ始める均衡…」 

ナックル（やばい 
　　　　　　防戦一方じゃねぇか） 

　手上で飛行を続けるシュートの位置を確認しつつ 
　ユピーの腕をシュートから遠ざけるため 
　渾身の一撃を撃ち続けるナックル 
　この数秒の間に何度渾身の一撃を放ったのか 
　それでもユピーはダメージを受けている気配はなかった 
　 
ユピー（明らかにオカシイ 
　　　　　3本の手は目で追いきれている） 

ナックル（天上不知唯我独損） 

ユピー（！？ 
　　　　　時々くるコノ衝撃 
　　　　　ダメージはないが寸前で攻撃をズらされる） 

　シュートを守るため殴り続けるナックルだが 
　その肩を叩く手に気付きコンマ数秒 
　攻撃に遅れをとった 

ユピー「ヒトツメッ！」 
　（ユピーの腕がシュートの手を掴んで握り潰す） 

シュート（！？） 

　同刻 

　幾千幾万の戦闘経験が対峙した相手との 
　果てしない死闘を告げていた 
　オーラを感じるだけで力量の差は歴然 
　（荒涼とした平地で向かいあう三人） 

ネテロ「年の功がどこまで通用するか」 
ゼノ「しょせん赤子じゃろ」 

王「名はなんという？」 

ネテロ・ゼノ（？） 

ネテロ「ネテロ」 
ゼノ「ゼノ・ゾルディック 
　　　お主の名は？」 

王「余に名はない・・・」 

　かつてない程の強者であろう 
　異形の王と向かい合う 
　この緊迫した状況で二人の達人が感じる迷い 
　これほどまでに戦闘の前に 
　焦燥とすることはかつてなかった 
ネテロ「メルエム」 

王（？） 

ネテロ「母が付けたお主の名じゃよ 
　　　　〝全てを照らす光〟という意味らしい」 

王「メルエム…良い名だ 
　　ありがとう」 

　構えをとる王の姿からは 
　もはや迷いは感じられず 
　戦いを避けて事態を解決する術が 
　やはり残されて無いことが伺えた 

ネテロ「さて 
　　　　今回ばかりは 
　　　　出し惜しみはしておられんの」 
　（ゼノに目をやるネテロ） 

ゼノ「牙突（ドラゴンランス）！」 
　（手刀による突きから龍を飛ばすゼノ） 

ネテロ「百式観音」 
　（拝むように手を合わせるネテロ） 

　メルエムに一直線に向かう龍の念 
　届く前に避けることは簡単に思えた 

王（！？） 
　（後ろから念の攻撃を受けゼノの方向に飛ぶ王） 

　存在すら感じられない直ぐ背後から現れた 
　突然の念による攻撃 
　メルエムは予定していた防御態勢を維持することすら難�
� 
　結果 
　光龍により空中に飛ばされた 

ネテロ「やはり 
　　　　経験が足りないようじゃな」 
　（空中で待ち構え拳を振り下ろすネテロ　 
　王が地面に叩きつけられて粉塵を巻き上げる） 

煽り「これが経験の差」


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

well since we dont know the strenght of gin he would some how be like at the last moment save them and also how long did hxh take a break


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

@OP298 .... HW sucks XD ..... 

specially when you do it on your own. Never do a masters  

the last five chapters were the best .... 

btw, do you like to read a subsequent chapter after a weeks wait or at once ?

I think the week's wait makes it more awesome ....


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> well since we dont know the strenght of gin he would some how be like at the last moment save them and also how long did hxh take a break



I dont know maybe he will turn up since it was kaito who was involved with this in the first place


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

well weeks does expecti read it quickly most of the time expect if its a seris that has finsehd and guess what since i am on bed reest i have 1/4 of the time to get all my work done comparreed to normal kids it suck


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

I firmly believe that a week's wait is absolutely essential in appreciating a very good chapter .... 

On the other hand, it gets very irritating if the chapter is lame. 

Being a mangaka is painful and hard ..... but doing a masters is harder still


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 26, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I firmly believe that a week's wait is absolutely essential in appreciating a very good chapter ....


But the other way around alot of boring chapters could get alot better if you read 'em in one go.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, I guess you are right .... catching up to a manga is the best part ...... s


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

ook people i am out to do my hw


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 26, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Well, I guess you are right .... catching up to a manga is the best part ...... s


Word~


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

The king does he even know how to ue nen other then having it


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

yeaah he does .... Chimera ants learn it instinctively and the King gets stronger the more he eats .... 

so if he manages to eat the president or Netero, there will be no end to his powers


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

I wanna see some crazy shit then I dont think zeno and netero will win


Also how long does it take for your nme to change


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

what did you change it to  ?

well, it depends on the moods of the mod who is in charge ... 

I had to wait 2 weeks before my name finally changed ... I had given up hope of getting a name change at that time.

And if you have got a name change previously, you cant change it again before the 2 month period expires ...


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 26, 2008)

*Edit*
Nvm


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

hey i wanna change my name


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 26, 2008)

lol, there is a name change thread in one of the subsections .... you can go there, read up the rules and change your name ..... 

@OP298, wanna try roleplaying an OP character (Nico Robin is one of them)? check out my sig .... which has the link to the OP RP FC ... 

Edit : I am off you guys .... 

someone make sure that  *walks the plank* 

post more spoilers too XD, if you can find them .... 

adios ... *waves*


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

Who thinks Gon will beat Pitou alone I'm undecided


----------



## Slips (Feb 26, 2008)

The king will beat Netero and as we have already learnt Nen is stronger when the person is killed so Netero's ghost rapes the King.

I know Togashi's mind


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

doesn't that make netero a p*d*p**** aha I knew I was right who thinks gon will lose


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

@ red hair shanks i have tired to rp it sounds cool expecti  cant type fast and i dont under stand it yet


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

oh you dont need to type fast its not like we are having live conversations LOL

Just choose a character from OP that you like to be and act like him/her 

Its a laugh and the rules are that there are no rules  just make sure to choose a pirate we need pirates god damn it  (only joking )


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

so what do you need i may join


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

Just read the first post for guidence, all you need to do is post who you want to be and that you want to join, then you are joined the club and then try and change your name to that character asking mods  

and finally put the banner in your sig just like mine 

The link to the club is in my sig just open the spoiler


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 26, 2008)

*HUNTER X HUNTER IS BACK
HERE IS THE FIRST SPOILER:

Is this true Nico Robin 
*


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

ok i will ask and also hisoka porn fc lol and lmao


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2008)

translation time (credit: someone on NexGear)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hunter×Hunter
No.271?経験 
No.271 Experience

煽り「崩れ始める均衡」 
Narrator: "The collapse starts to level."

ナックル（やばい 
　　　　　　防戦一方じゃねぇか） 
Knuckle: (This is dangerous.
　　　　　　It's a one-way defensive battle, isn't it?)

　手上で飛行を続けるシュートの位置を確認しつつ 
　The flying hand continues to confirm Shoot's position, though.
　ユピーの腕をシュートから遠ざけるため 
　Yupi's arm is kept at a distance from Shoot for
　渾身の一撃を撃ち続けるナックル 
　Knuckle to continue to attack with an attack with all his strength.
　この数秒の間に何度渾身の一撃を放ったのか 
　During these several seconds, how many attacks using all his strength 
　has he used?
　それでもユピーはダメージを受けている気配はなかった 
　Still, Yupi is not showing signs of damage.

ユピー（明らかにオカシイ 
　　　　　3本の手は目で追いきれている） 
Yupi: (It's clearly strange that I'm only able to following three hands.)

ナックル（天上不知唯我独損!!!） 
Knuckle: (The Heaven's Ignorance I Alone Hurt!!!) [More commonly known as Hakoware]

ユピー（！？ 
　　　　　時々くるコノ衝撃 
　　　　　ダメージはないが寸前で攻撃をズらされる） 
Yupi: (!?
　　　　　Sometimes this impact
　　　　　which deals no damage comes just in front of attacks.)

　シュートを守るため殴り続けるナックルだが 
　Shoot guards so Knuckle can continue to attack, but
　その肩を叩く手に気付きコンマ数秒 
　that shoulder becomes aware of the striking hand for several seconds
　攻撃に遅れをとった 
　the attack takes a delay.

ユピー「ヒトツメッ！」 
　（ユピーの腕がシュートの手を掴んで握り潰す） 
Yupi: "One eyed monster!"
　(Yupi's arm seizes Shoot's hand and crushes it.)

シュート（！？） 
Shoot: (!?)

　同刻 
　At the same time

　幾千幾万の戦闘経験が対峙した相手との 
　Several thousands, several tens of thousands of battles held his own with 
　his opponent
　果てしない死闘を告げていた 
　informed of endless struggles to the death
　オーラを感じるだけで力量の差は歴然 
　feeling only the aura, the difference in physical strength is evident.
　（荒涼とした平地で向かいあう三人） 
　(On desolate level ground, the three people meet.)

ネテロ「年の功がどこまで通用するか」 
Netero: "How far can an old man's wisdom can be used well?"
ゼノ「しょせん赤子じゃろ」 
Zeno: "This is the imperial child's first match, after all."

王「名はなんという？」 
King: "What are your names?"

ネテロ・ゼノ（？） 
Netero and Zeno: (?)

ネテロ「ネテロ」 
Netero: "Netero."
ゼノ「ゼノ・ゾルディック 
　　　お主の名は？」 
Zeno: "Zeno Zaoldyeck. What's your name?"

王「余に名はない・・・」 
King: "I don't have a name..."

　かつてない程の強者であろう 
　He has not once before this strong a person, it seems.
　異形の王と向かい合う 
　They face the grotesque king.
　この緊迫した状況で二人の達人が感じる迷い 
　In this strained state of affairs, the two masters feel indecision.
　これほどまでに戦闘の前に 
　In any fights had up until here, 
　焦燥とすることはかつてなかった 
　they have not ever before had this uneasiness.

ネテロ「メルエム」 
Netero: "Meruem"

王（？） 
King: (?)

ネテロ「母が付けたお主の名じゃよ 
　　　　〝全てを照らす光〟という意味らしい」 
Netero: "Your mother gave you a name
　　　　'The light to shine on everything' is what she said it meant."

王「メルエム良い名だ 
　　ありがとう」 
King: "Meruem is a nice name,
　　Thank you."

　構えをとる王の姿からは 
　The posture taken from the king's figure is
　もはや迷いは感じられず 
　is already bringing on this uneasiness.
　戦いを避けて事態を解決する術が
　Fighting should only be used if no techniques to settle things
　やはり残されて無いことが伺えた 
　 in a way that avoids fighting remain.


ネテロ「さて 
　　　　今回ばかりは 
　　　　出し惜しみはしておられんの」 
　（ゼノに目をやるネテロ） 
Netero: "Now then,
　　　　The only things being done lately
　　　　are unwilling. [Can't understand this part, really.]
　(Zeno looks at Netero)

ゼノ「牙突（ドラゴンランス）！」 
　（手刀による突きから龍を飛ばすゼノ） 
Zeno: "Fang Stab (Dragon Lance)!"
　(Zeno uses his hand like a sword striking with a stab like from a dragon)

ネテロ「百式観音」 
　（拝むように手を合わせるネテロ） 
Netero: "Hundred Style Kannon" [I think this is referring to the Buddhist 
Diety of mercy. Perhaps]
(Netero's hands join like in a prayer)

　メルエムに一直線に向かう龍の念 
　Goes in a straight line towards Meruem with a sense of a dragon.
　届く前に避けることは簡単に思えた 
　Before it reaches, it seems simple to dodge.

王（！？） 
　（後ろから念の攻撃を受けゼノの方向に飛ぶ王） 
King: (!?)
　(A sense of attack from behind, the King defends and jumps in Zeno's direction.)

　存在すら感じられない直ぐ背後から現れた 
　Not even able to feel his existence, he soon appears from behind.
　突然の念による攻撃 
　An abrupt sense resembles attack.
　メルエムは予定していた防御態勢を維持することすら難�
� 
　Meruem's planned defense preparation maintains with difficulty.
　結果 
　Result.
　光龍により空中に飛ばされた 
　A dragon of light sort of thing flys up into the air.

ネテロ「やはり 
　　　　経験が足りないようじゃな」 
Netero: "As I thought, he doesn't have enough experience."
　（空中で待ち構え拳を振り下ろすネテロ　 
　王が地面に叩きつけられて粉塵を巻き上げる） 
Waiting in the air, Netero swings downward with a fist
the king hits the ground, lifting up a lot of dust.)

煽り「これが経験の差!!!」 
Narrator: "This is the difference in experience!!!"




OH SNAP!


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

omg the new chapters sound so good


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> *HUNTER X HUNTER IS BACK
> HERE IS THE FIRST SPOILER:
> 
> Is this true Nico Robin
> *



Yes OMG check her sig :WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW:WOW


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2008)

or just the script in topic...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2008)

New chapter is looking great of course, can't wait to see it


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

New chappy spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



wow netero and zeno are throwin the whup down how long will it last though


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 26, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> wow netero and zeno are throwin the whup down how long will it last though


Don't spoil! I wanna read the chapter without knowing all the spoilers and shit.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 26, 2008)

I knew I shouldn't have stayed away so long


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Don't spoil! I wanna read the chapter without knowing all the spoilers and shit.



My bad its tagged now dont worry theres much more to it then taht


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> *HUNTER X HUNTER IS BACK
> HERE IS THE FIRST SPOILER:
> 
> Is this true Nico Robin
> *



*
HELL YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*

Welcome to partaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

Man it's a pity I justbrealised neither kuror or hisoka can sho up


----------



## Power16 (Feb 26, 2008)

Celebrating the spoiler, cn't wait!


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is going to be an awesome fight between Experience(Zeno + Netero) and Power(King-Meruem)

I hope we get some Killua and Gon action in the following chapter though.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 26, 2008)

SPOILER**




God, Netero and Zeno vs. the King. Fucking epic


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

Dragon said:


> SPOILER**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hell yes monsters vs moster


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

Dragon said:


> SPOILER**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didnt know you read HxH? :amazed

Yeahhhhh we will have the most epic fight ever XD


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

epic just so epic


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 26, 2008)

damn so the king foudn out his name finally!!! lol it was told to him in such a casual way too, weird. i like how respectful the king and netero and zeno are to one another, they really seem like fighting is a sign of politeness more than trying to hate someone. interesting. also shoot gets even more fuxx0red up haha poor bitch. and hakoware is SO FUCKING SLOW to work on yupi jesus


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

experience or power place your bets


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 26, 2008)

ONLY 6 DAYS LEFT. I'M CREAMING MYSELF. THIS WILL BE EPIC.

Also, looks like even octopus guy whose name I forgot is going to have an epic fight. He'll probably battle that lion looking ant who came up with the ridiculous plan I have dubbed 'bomb fiasco'.


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

its a supiq not the other thing


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

I am putting my bet on experience


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> I am putting my bet on experience



ah I've been thinking lok how fast mereum picked up games methinks after awile the experience wil lose it's advantage


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, if the script is true I'm guessing the Pitou fight is last. Good I wanted to see the Netero+Zeno ownage first.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 26, 2008)

you know that the losing side always gets the initial advantage in a fight right guys?


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> you know that the losing side always gets the initial advantage in a fight right guys?



yep then its the baddys then the goodies go up a level then the baddy goes I didn't think I would have to use that technique/jutsu/move/plan/attack and then the bddy wins


----------



## Gary (Feb 26, 2008)

i cant wait for the king to fight  i still how gin some how comes in


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> ah I've been thinking lok how fast mereum picked up games methinks after awile the experience wil lose it's advantage



I know he is a fast learner but how long did it took him to learn komogi's techniques? Even though he did it fast but he had to play with her a few times to get to where she is. Now compare her age and netero's age. 

The king being a fast learner and having strongest nen ever just makes this a challenge for somebody as experienced as netero but it doesnt mean the battle as a whole is unbalanced


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

@op298
probably not in  this arc but maybe we will find a clue at the end of it

@nico
Mereum wont loseHe is gonn whip a monster hatsu out from under his hat tingy


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 26, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Didnt know you read HxH? :amazed
> 
> Yeahhhhh we will have the most epic fight ever XD



Yu Yu hakusho is one of my alltime favorite Anime's. So ofcourse I had to watch Togashi's second best creation, HxH.


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Yu Yu hakusho is one of my alltime favorite Anime's. So ofcourse I had to watch Togashi's second best creation, HxH.



togashi has another series ZOMG what is it


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 26, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> you know that the losing side always gets the initial advantage in a fight right guys?



Initially in the dodgeball game Gon's team had the advantage the Reiza started annihilating them. But in the end Gon and co pulled off a win.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> @nico
> Mereum wont loseHe is gonn whip a monster hatsu out from under his hat tingy



I am taking you are betting on power then?  yosh lets see who wins X3

@ Dragon - Me havent read/watched YYH yet


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> I am taking you are betting on power then?  yosh lets see who wins X3
> 
> @ Dragon - Me havent read/watched YYH yet



normally I would say experience but I just cannot see mereum going down


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2008)

@Nico: I've only read half of YYH, its not as good as HxH personally but you should check it out.

I can't wait for this weeks chapter, hopefully the scans will be out by friday, which group is doing the series anyway?


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

hopefully it's a good one I wanna know whats happenin it seems like a double chappy asell


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> normally I would say experience but I just cannot see mereum going down



I dont think that they would win him easily either but I think they will outwitt him, and he just learns that power is not everything.

@CMGoGo - yeah I've heard the same thing from alot of people thats why I havent bothered with it yet, but I still think I should check it out first


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

mereum will survive duno if he will win maybe he'll just get high and wander off


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 26, 2008)

Damn Togashi starts us off with a GAR fight instead of one of the lesser one's? What a man he is! Togashi is the greatest!


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Damn Togashi starts us off with a GAR fight instead of one of the lesser one's? What a man he is! Togashi is the greatest!



hell yes the only one that would'vebeen =is gon vs pitou


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 26, 2008)

I sort of expected him to start with Knuckle, Shoot, and Morau, and hey they're awesome and all but shit Togashi knows what we wanna see right off the bat.


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

hell yes wonder if he will go one fight a time or alternating between


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> mereum will survive duno if he will win maybe he'll just get high and wander off



That is the same sort of line I am thinking LOL he will be "sorry guys cant be assed with this shit no more"


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

but I'm hoping he doesn't turn out to be a good guy I'm clueless to what will happen togashi is very hard to predict


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 26, 2008)

No no we dont want him to turn into a goody  although he has already been showing a bit of a good side to him


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 26, 2008)

I still get the vibes that Meruem is the type of villain to be reformed and go from bad guy to good guy. I only say that though because he himself is becoming far more human and less of a cold blooded killer. Even if he still is a cold blooded killer at times he's just becoming too soft to think that he's just going to be just another villain.


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

if he does go good then like its shit he could batter all the enemies in the following arc


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 26, 2008)

nah if he goes good he'll only end up as a side character/ally. He won't steal the spotlight from Gon and the other's. Besides with the Genei Ryodan around I would think it'd be great to have Meruem on Gon's side.

The thing is though Meruem is fighting Netero and Zeno seriously for injuring someone precious too him. Obviously that shows that Meruem has turned from cold blooded villain to a reformable one. At this point Meruem is like the Gaara of Hunter x Hunter so to speak.


----------



## Netero (Feb 26, 2008)

mereum better die lke seriously he just better for the good of everyone


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2008)

Nah he only cares about Komugi, he wouldn't think twice about killing anyone else. I don't see him turning good but perhaps redeeming himself. Personally I'd love for him to go crazy and just go on a spree.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 26, 2008)

What i like on HxH is the experience is important unlike Bleach or Naruto where experience is shit!


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know. I think it would be kinda cool if he did turn good. Obviously the royal knights will die though.


----------



## Power16 (Feb 26, 2008)

All we can say is that Togashi is a genius and there so many ways these fight/story can go, it's just a really exiting moment right now.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 26, 2008)

ZOMFG!!! I JUST LEFT THIS THREAD FOR SOME TIME AND NOW THIS?! WAAAAAAH!!! SO IT REALLY IS TRUE THAT THE FIRST THING WE'LL SEE IS TEH MOST AWAITED GEEZERS VS KING FIGHT?! 

X3 X3 X3 X3 X3 

Honestly, I was expecting the lesser ones w/ the Royal Guards... Man! Togashi! You're awesome! Haha! Just like what I thought and anticipated, the King won't have this easy.... this has really turned out to be experience vs power. X3 X3 X3 

Experience is the best teacher and we do know the geezers have the upperhand, but we should take into consideration that the King is a fast learner. I don't know how this will turn out now! X3

edit: Thank you for the awesome spoilers Robin-chwan!!! Can't rep you yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2008)

Lets see this fight shame the rest of the Shonens, I demand an epic brawl Togashi!!!!

I was wandering what if the King grows within the fight? Being able to figure out counterattacks while fighting the two geezers? Looks like their in trouble


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 26, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> ZOMFG!!! I JUST LEFT THIS THREAD FOR SOME TIME AND NOW THIS?! WAAAAAAH!!! SO IT REALLY IS TRUE THAT THE FIRST THING WE'LL SEE IS TEH MOST AWAITED GEEZERS VS KING FIGHT?!
> 
> 
> Honestly, I was expecting the lesser ones w/ the Royal Guards... Man! Togashi! You're awesome! Haha! Just like what I thought and anticipated, the King won't have this easy.... this has really turned out to be experience vs power.
> ...



same here and indeed Togashi is awesome X3


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 26, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Lets see this fight shame the rest of the Shonens, I demand an epic brawl Togashi!!!!
> 
> *I was wandering what if the King grows within the fight? Being able to figure out counterattacks while fighting the two geezers?* Looks like their in trouble



Just like what I was thinking! X3 

That is a possibility, considering that strategical fighting is like playing gun-gi.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Just like what I was thinking! X3
> 
> That is a possibility, considering that strategical fighting is like playing gun-gi.



I stole your theory

I hope its a long chapter.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 26, 2008)

lol if Meruem kills Netero and Zeno. Gon is gonna bust out THE ROCK and it will be planet busting level. X3


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2008)

If Meruem absorbs their nen then the whole HxH verse is screwed. If the OAP's do die I bet they'll have some sort of back up plan where they take the king with them.

So I was wandering if the King is killed what will the three guards do? Because they weren't human to begin with, unless im wrong?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

Dammit .... 4 pages of discussion in the 10 hours I am gone  

all the missed opportunities to spam  

Yeah, Togashi does it again, he breaks the golden rules of shounen manga once again and brings up the best fight first. Togashi is a evil lazy diabolical genius X3X3X3

I think the King has enough power ups but I also think he will evolve during the fight. It is up to someone to evolve at a faster rate and take him down ..... 

Will it be Gon ?? Will it be Killua ?? 
Or will it be their teamwork ??   

man 5 of the longest days still to go ....


----------



## mootz (Feb 27, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> man 5 of the longest days still to go ....



i can not agree with this more


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> *If Meruem absorbs their nen then the whole HxH verse is screwed. If the OAP's do die I bet they'll have some sort of back up plan where they take the king with them.*
> *
> So I was wandering if the King is killed what will the three guards do? Because they weren't human to begin with, unless im wrong?*



*kinda reminds me of Cell. *

* I don't know but, I'm thinking that they'll die as well.... given that the strongest Chimera Ant is killed by superior nen-users, then I find no reason why Netero and co. will let them live.*


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, they have to be defeated or converted .... 

I am not even sure how the Royal guard will react when they know about the King's death/defeat ...
They are just 3-4 months old IIRC and there is no way of predicting how they will react to it ...

Pufu might kill himself but I am not sure how pitou and the third one will react .... 
Pufu and Pitou don't seem evil as such .... they were just following orders to protect the King. 

The threat they represent is that they are extremely strong and have no clue as to what to do with their powers.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 27, 2008)

why are you assuming the king will die at all? i highly doubt netero and zeno can kill him

besides those guards are way more fucked than he is

dont forget about komugi, she has a bigger role to play, remember she has her own hatsu now too.

and the king knows his name, that will be IMPORTANT


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I am hoping for the king to be defeated somehow ... even Togashi cant finish the arc without the king getting defeated ... 

I dont want it to become like DBZ where everyone who survives sacrifices a life of power for living in with Goku .... 

I dont think what the king will do after finding his name ... he showed almost no reaction after he was told the name, if the chapter translation is to be believed .....


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 27, 2008)

I hope HxH doesnt go "typical Shounen" on us, and have Gon kill the King. Hopefully they keep it realistic and have one of the upper tiers like Zeno, Silva, etc. Finish off the King! But ofcourse give Gon a very important fight!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

^ we would have got weekly chapters if Togashi followed the "Typical shounen conventions" ....

I dont think Gon will defeat the king. Or Togashi will make sure it happens so that we are all drooling at his brilliance the end ...... 

btw, DO we have a deal Mr. Dragon  ?


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 27, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ^ we would have got weekly chapters if Togashi followed the "Typical shounen conventions" ....
> 
> I dont think Gon will defeat the king. Or Togashi will make sure it happens so that we are all drooling at his brilliance the end ......
> 
> btw, DO we have a deal Mr. Dragon  ?



Deal? What is this "DEAL" you speak of, Red Hair?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Feb 27, 2008)

gon defeat the king you nuts? lol gon will have his hands moer than full with that royal guard alone... i wonder how gon will even survive that fight let alone vs the king himself


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Deal? What is this "DEAL" you speak of, Red Hair?



The deal which can be beneficial to both parties .... check thy rep 
World domination is but imminent 



AbnormallyNormal said:


> gon defeat the king you nuts? lol gon will have his hands moer than full with that royal guard alone... i wonder how gon will even survive that fight let alone vs the king himself


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

We have spoiler images thanks to BF from APforums:





OMG This is so sweeeeeeeet


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

^ omg thats amazing ... 

this just woke me up from my slumber 

Edit:

Half of them dont show anything  .... 
the 404 not found message appears


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 27, 2008)

Crap, Ikarugo is screwed, I hope Killua actually didn't leave him to fight those two.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

well, I am more interested in the King's fight right now .....  :w00t

Just revisited one of the chapters after the break ...... they really are awesome  XD


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 27, 2008)

pics dont show up
replace them pls.


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

hello we have spoilers pic where where


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys big fan of this series.

Here's a trans summary from Jozen at Apforums. Apparently, there were two japanese scripts put up, but this one seems to be fitting with the pics, the other seems to be a fake:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> The king directly tells them to transport the 3 of them to another location because he saw through their objective to separate him from the guards. Zeno activates his Dragonhead technique and sends them flying away with it.
> 
> There is no malice towards the king in his attack which the king notices immediately may it be out of respect for the king or...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

and the pic arnt showing


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 27, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> and the pic arnt showing



same here...  or it could only be us. 

anyway, my attempt to show the spoiler pics:


*Spoiler*: __ 










can you see it? 

edit: I forgot to say, credits goes to BF of apforums.


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

yes i can ty


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 27, 2008)

I am sensing some drama in this chapter (see Knuckle crying)...


----------



## Felix (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, normal Art.
I give it 2 weeks before he comes back to the messy style.


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

omg hes crying


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

Arkanius said:


> Yes, normal Art.
> I give it 2 weeks before he comes back to the messy style.



Nobody disses Togashi in this thread ..... specially when he is churning manga  

Thanks for the links Masterbait ..... X3 X3 X3


----------



## Traveller~ (Feb 27, 2008)

Oda should take some lessons from Togashi on how to do emotional scenes


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

Traveller~ said:


> Oda should take some lessons from Togashi on how to do emotional scenes



Are you sure that was not a typo  ?

Oda is a master at doing emotional scenes 

lets get back to discussing Hunter X Hunter here X3


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 27, 2008)

Traveller~ said:


> Oda should take some lessons from Togashi on how to do emotional scenes


Has Togashi ever made an emotional scene even?


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 27, 2008)

Arkanius said:


> Yes, normal Art.
> I give it 2 weeks before he comes back to the messy style.



Pessimist! 



Traveller~ said:


> Oda should take some lessons from Togashi on how to do emotional scenes



Whut? 

Well if you really meant that then I disagree. If anything, Oda had drawn more emotional scenes than Togashi... I personally love Oda's way on conveying emotions in his characters better than Togashi (hey I'm not dissing Togashi! He's the man! ). He (Oda) even gave life to a skeleton! I gotta give him credits for that...

edit: though I gotta admit that snot coming out from his face made me wonder.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

No flaming in this thread  

Yeah Brooke is awesome X3 .... we need the raws/scans for the new HxH chapter ASAP X3 X3


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 27, 2008)

@Shanks 
I wasn't flaming...  though I know what you mean. 

on another note, do you even believe Togashi's "excuse" about that Noro virus?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

@Master Bait, the  wasn't directed at you lol 
Togashi = Oda 

The fuck is a noro virus  ?
It must have meant that he had a buttload of manga to read ....


----------



## Traveller~ (Feb 27, 2008)

> Are you sure that was not a typo  ?
> 
> Oda is a master at doing emotional scenes



Oda does ridiculously overt "emotional" scenes in an attempt to make them seem more dramatic and real, its like shouting or typing in caps in an attempt to lend credence to the truth of an opinion.

I'm aware of the irony in this being my opinion, but you really get a sense of how pissed off, upset and frustrated knuckle is there, rather than when a a characters features are all crumpled up with tears and there's snot flying everywhere.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 27, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> I'm not sure what to think about the Noro virus-excuse. *It appears to be a stomach flu that usually takes a week to dissapear. Not 2 years.* In any case, I wish Togashi all the best and hope that he's in it for the long term this time.





You just blew Togashi's cover. 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Master Bait, the  wasn't directed at you lol
> Togashi = Oda
> 
> The fuck is a noro virus  ?
> It must have meant that he had a buttload of manga to read ....



lol yeah. I know it wasn't directed at me... 

About that noro virus thingy. At first I read it as "No*v*u" virus... I mean, WTF IS A NOVU VIRUS?! Makes me think he won't have the guts to continue his manga anymore (Novu anyone? ).

edit:  Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 13 (8 members and 5 guests)
Master Bait*, felippe, Fuuton Rasen Shuriken, Traveller~, Kurapica, Renraku


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah ....the HxH thread's win is spreading throughout  ... 

More posters = more reps  XD 

lol, yeah Togashi is never short of silly excuses ....


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 27, 2008)

Traveller~ said:


> Oda does ridiculously overt "emotional" scenes in an attempt to make them seem more dramatic and real, its like shouting or typing in caps in an attempt to lend credence to the truth of an opinion.
> 
> I'm aware of the irony in this being my opinion, but you really get a sense of how pissed off, upset and frustrated knuckle is there, rather than when a a characters features are all crumpled up with tears and there's snot flying everywhere.



I guess it depends on the reader on how to interpret it. Personally, I love Oda's style though I somewhat agree with you about the snot thing to some extent, but sometimes, I gotta admit that it's effective (on me at least). Well, maybe it's because I'm an "easy-to-praise" kind of guy. 

and I see some snot on Knuckle's nose... 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> yeah ....the HxH thread's win is spreading throughout  ...
> 
> More posters = more reps  XD
> 
> lol, yeah Togashi is never short of silly excuses ....



lulz. Repwhoring is fun... 

THIS THREAD IS MADE OF PURE WIN!!!


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 27, 2008)

Dragon said:


> I hope HxH doesnt go "typical Shounen" on us, and have Gon kill the King. Hopefully they keep it realistic and have one of the upper tiers like Zeno, Silva, etc. Finish off the King! But ofcourse give Gon a very important fight!



LOL Gon killing the King is just stupid Togashi is not like Kishimoto ort Kubo so don't need to be afraid.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 27, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> LOL Gon killing the King is just stupid Togashi is not like Kishimoto ort Kubo so don't need to be afraid.



lol I agree. Hunter X Hunter is one of those who is fond of breaking shounen laws.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 27, 2008)

Whoa, it does look like there is a lot going on in this chapter. And right now, I'm most interested in seeing the rest of Knuckle and Shoot vs Montuyupi than I am in the other fights.

Although I'm sure that Netero and Zeno vs the King is going to be a really awesome fight.


----------



## Netero (Feb 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Lets see this fight shame the rest of the Shonens, I demand an epic brawl Togashi!!!!
> 
> I was wandering what if the King grows within the fight? Being able to figure out counterattacks while fighting the two geezers? Looks like their in trouble



my point he can learn so fast he maybe able to balance out his lack of experience


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 27, 2008)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> Whoa, it does look like there is a lot going on in this chapter. And right now, I'm most interested in seeing the rest of Knuckle and Shoot vs Montuyupi than I am in the other fights.
> 
> Although I'm sure that Netero and Zeno vs the King is going to be a really awesome fight.



All the fights are going to rock big time i can't wait cause there's definetly going to be some deaths.


----------



## Netero (Feb 27, 2008)

btw was finx first introduced as that guy with a big mushroom hat in the GR


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys, first lol @ Gon defeating the King, its just not possible right now.

And I think its unfair to compare Oda and Togashi, emotional scenes are Oda's trump card, tho Brooke being able to cry was a little too musch. As of now HxH hasn't had many emotional moments so we can't really say if Togashi is really good at them or not.

I think Togashi is better at establishing relationships between characters and thats his strong point. Gon and Killua have a great friendship without it turning in to rivalry like most other Shonens. And even tho I know most people didn't like but Komugi made the King a much better villain, rather than beign a shitty 2d villain like in a lot of other series. 

And can't wait for the chpater, refuses to read spoilers


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> And emotional scenes are Oda's trump card, tho Brooke being able to cry was a little suspicious. As of now HxH hasn't had many emotional moments so we can't really say if Togashi is really good at them or not.



Yu Yu Hakusho's emotional moments were on the same level as One Piece's, imho.

I'd definitely say that it is a strong suit of Togashi's, despite the fact he hasn't utilized them as much in Hunter x Hunter yet.


----------



## Netero (Feb 27, 2008)

he is great at character development and expressions when he draws well we haven't seen any sadness yet though so we'll see can he do emotion


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2008)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> Yu Yu Hakusho's emotional moments were on the same level as One Piece's, imho.
> 
> I'd definitely say that it is a strong suit of Togashi's, despite the fact he hasn't utilized them as much in Hunter x Hunter yet.



Yusuke and Keiko did have some great moments, but Oda loves his emotional scenes. Sometimes it seems like Oda is making characters backstory as terrible as possible just to make you feel something, I guess Togashi just does it differently, not worse by any means. 

Keiko kissing Yusuke to bring him to life=


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Yusuke and Keiko did have some great moments, but Oda loves his emotional scenes. Sometimes it seems like Oda is making characters backstory as terrible as possible just to make you feel something, I guess Togashi just does it differently, not worse by any means.
> 
> Keiko kissing Yusuke to bring him to life=



Yusuke and Keiko had moments that literally drove me to tears in ways that I don't think a fictional series (One Piece included) has ever managed to do. And Kuwabara also had a lot of great emotional moments.

It's true that Togashi and Oda have very different styles when it comes to emotions, but I'd say that they're equals in that department.


----------



## Netero (Feb 27, 2008)

is the guy on the very right finx


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah **


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2008)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> Yusuke and Keiko had moments that literally drove me to tears in ways that I don't think a fictional series (One Piece included) has ever managed to do. And Kuwabara also had a lot of great emotional moments.
> 
> It's true that Togashi and Oda have very different styles when it comes to emotions, but I'd say that they're equals in that department.



Oda is probably the first mangaka to make me teary eyed, I don't know why but Arlong arc and Bellamere getting shot dead was one of the saddest moments I'd read in Shonen, even Nico's story didn't make me that sad. And yeah Togashi is good at emotional scenes but he just hasn't used them alot in HxH yet.


----------



## Netero (Feb 27, 2008)

ah right that bit always confused me and for some reason finx tracksuit always made me think he was a lackey or henchmen pakunoda aswell


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey guys,

Updated the images in my post, its better now. sorry if you couldnt view it.

You can just go to the post from my sig


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

hey guys where would you rank hxh around one piece level bleach level 

yu yu hakusho level or dbz level


----------



## mootz (Feb 27, 2008)

yyh never read
dbz epic
bleach childs play
one piece > hxh (mainly because of authors inability to be consistent with drawing and releasing chapters


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd rank it below One Piece, and I have a hard time ranking YYH and Hunter x Hunter against each other. Their both among my favorite Jump series.

It's a lot better than Dragon Ball in my opinion (although Dragon Ball was awesome), and so far beyond Bleach it isn't funny.



mootz said:


> yyh never read



If you like Hunter x Hunter you really should check out Yu Yu Hakusho. It was Togashi's first major series, and one of the best Jump series of its time.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2008)

Lol Bleach.
Op=HxH, mainly because Im too much of a HXH fanboy to admit OP is better.
YYh, I think HxH is better but only because I prefers its style to YYh.
I lost interest after the original DB finished, if I compared HxH to DBZ, HxH wins.


----------



## Netero (Feb 27, 2008)

HxH is better then OP INHO cos some stuff in one piece just annoys me


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 27, 2008)

One Piece and Hunter x Hunter are the two best shounen at the moment period.


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

well the author os hxh is the author of yyh and i ment in power but ok


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 27, 2008)

I say that YYH and HxH are on the same level as One Piece in greatness.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 27, 2008)

The art is looking good. But that Novu Virus is bullcrap.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd say HxH > OP but my mind is too much corrupted by being a Hisoka fan girl LOL so you better not ask me 

the rest I havent read/watched


----------



## Traveller~ (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd definately say HxH is better than OP, by quite a way in my opinion as well...


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 27, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> I'd say HxH > OP but my mind is too much corrupted by being a Hisoka fan girl LOL so you better not ask me
> 
> the rest I havent read/watched



lol you've been staring too hard at naked GI Hisoka haven't you? XD


----------



## Xell (Feb 27, 2008)

In my opinion, Hunter x Hunter and One Piece are equal. I LOVE THE CHARACTERS.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

Aethos said:


> lol you've been staring too hard at naked GI Hisoka haven't you? XD



LOL and dont even talk about his shower sences   

It's approved  as me, Mattaru & Biskue are saying


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

i say tie for sure  xell i like your avatar


----------



## Xell (Feb 27, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> i say tie for sure  xell i like your avatar



Thanks.  

There's definitely not enough love for Killua in this thread. HISOKA GETS ALL THE ATTENTION.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

Its because we are missing himmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  
and because he is the man

Trust me once the chapters start rolling and he does abit of fighting It'll be all Killua


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

nah killua  need more love you guys talk about hisoka  expecial nico robin omg i hit my 666 post


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> nah killua  need more love you guys talk about hisoka  expecial nico robin omg i hit my 666 post



GUILTY AS CHARGED 

Congrats on your 666th post wish you all the best of luck


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 27, 2008)

we need to see Killua decapitating people with electric blasts.


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah i mean he cool i want to see if he can go back to where he lives and go to the last door


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

Aethos said:


> we need to see Killua decapitating people with electric blasts.



Using his yoyos 

@onepiece298 - which door are you talking about?


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 27, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Using his yoyos
> 
> @onepiece298 - which door are you talking about?



or by firing the blasts from his fingers.


----------



## Netero (Feb 27, 2008)

I wanna see ligthening from the sky


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

the 3 ton door that gon and his frined ahd to go to to get killua


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

ooooooooooh cant wait X3

I loved that sence that he ripped both those ant's heads off with his yoyos 



onepiece298 said:


> the 3 ton door that gon and his frined ahd to go to to get killua



Wasnt he already able to open it?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 27, 2008)

Kurapica T___T


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

Kurapica was too goody goody for me


----------



## Netero (Feb 27, 2008)

Kurapica was alright bit of a bitch but still kick asss like helpin leorio un the exam 


@who likes my sig


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

i ment i want see if he could open the 7th door


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> i ment i want see if he could open the 7th door



Oh yeah my fault, I forgot that the door had doors within it 

@ sionnach - Its fantastic  Well done I am taking its your own art work? 

 Just make sure its not too big otherwise the mods will be at you


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 27, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> i ment i want see if he could open the 7th door



Who could open the 7th door.


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

i am wondering who could open it i want to see who can and i need to print a page from the manga nad hand color it

also i was averging 15.00 post aday but now with this post it over


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

I think the workers said that most of zoyldack family can I am not quite sure though


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

well lets see if killau is  the weakest


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

Killua weakest? Nahhhh what about Miluki?  Killua is the one with the most potentional apparently (not that its got anything to do with strength) but I am sure he is stronger than Miluki


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 27, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> well lets see if killau is  the weakest



He is stronger then Milluki maybe Caruto. Caruto seemed to have a better grip on nen earlier then Killua.


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

wait who is miluki


----------



## Xell (Feb 27, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Killua's badass_


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 27, 2008)

Kurapica is cool it's just that his goal of getting rid of the GR will never come about because he's never around.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> wait who is miluki



he is the fat one


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

Have you checked my sig?


----------



## Netero (Feb 27, 2008)

kilua mainly cos him and gon are geiuses among geniuses


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 27, 2008)

Killua is definitely stronger than Milluki, and I'm fairly certain that he's stronger than Kalluto. Certainly he's weaker than Illumi, and we don't really know anything about the other brother, so it's hard to say.


----------



## Netero (Feb 27, 2008)

he's weaker then illumi but has more potential


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone know where the wartorn Naruto/OP/Bleach thread went?


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

wait so he is killua family i jsut thought he lived their with them


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 27, 2008)

went to the landfill KlOwN


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 27, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> wait so he is killua family i jsut thought he lived their with them



LOL yeah he is one of the sons but unfortunately he dont resemble them in power at all XD


----------



## Gary (Feb 27, 2008)

ooh i didnt know that well them that weird


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Anyone know where the wartorn Naruto/OP/Bleach thread went?



It went to landfill and while I got threatened with a ban for apparently swearing, damn Mods


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> It went to landfill and while I got threatened with a ban for apparently swearing, damn Mods



NF mods actually doing their jobs? What's this world coming too? I remember a time when you could potentially get away with murder on NF and the mods wouldn't give a shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2008)

I never swore, I replied to someone who swore at me, yet im the one that gets reported


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I never swore, I replied to someone who swore at me.



The only tihng I disagreed with you about is when you said Pein is more original than Moria. I mean really...

but I don't know why they would threaten to ban you for cussing. That's pretty damn stupid.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2008)

I only meant the whole mystery surrounding six paths of pain rather than his actual design or persona, Pein is pretty much fail otherwise.

Anyway lets not get in to that argument again, lets discuss HxH.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I only meant the whole mystery surrounding six paths of pain rather than his actual design or persona, Pein is pretty much fail otherwise.
> 
> Anyway lets not get in to that argument again, lets discuss HxH.



Yeah okay... well I thought you meant the whole take over the world schtick...

but yeah lets discuss HxH I'm not trying to bring that fight into here.


----------



## Fran (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the latest spoiler pics Robin!


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 27, 2008)

lol I'm sure Robin can't wait for Hisoka to pull a Hard Gay.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 27, 2008)

.... this last couple of pages talks about Killua's awesomeness! 

I agree. Killua does indeed need more love. And Killua is definitely not the weakest in the Zaoldyeck family. It's just that his potential is not fully awakened.  Killua fanboy here, btw. 



Darker Hershey Lite said:


> The art is looking good. But that *Novu Virus* is bullcrap.





See. I told you it's called "Novu" Virus.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 27, 2008)

lol Togashi just doesn't want to admit he's a lazy bastard.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 27, 2008)

Aethos said:


> lol Togashi just doesn't want to admit he's a lazy bastard.





But it's forgivable due to HxH's awesomeness!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 27, 2008)

finished catching up with all you guys were discussing ..... Am I the only one in the wrong part of the world dammit  

I sit here all day hoping for posts and they come in only when I am gone to crash 

Well, as for my preference, I put HxH = OP because the two of them are equally awesome despite being on the opposite ends of the Shounen spectrum .....

I think this chapter will be epic  ....


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 27, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> finished catching up with all you guys were discussing ..... Am I the only one in the wrong part of the world dammit
> 
> I sit here all day hoping for posts and they come in only when I am gone to crash
> 
> ...



EST? If so then we're the same... 

and I don't want to post my preference as it may reveal bias.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> EST? If so then we're the same...
> 
> and I don't want to post my preference as it may reveal bias.



eh what? heck if I know which part of the world you guys are on lol.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

thats the best thing about these forums .... forging friendships without regards to boundaries  

EST FTW   

just kidding


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> thats the best thing about these forums .... forging friendships without regards to boundaries
> 
> EST FTW
> 
> just kidding



and what is EST?


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 28, 2008)

Aethos said:


> and what is EST?



Eastern Standard Time. 

We're on the eastern part of the world. I know Shanks is from India.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

EST - Eastern  Standard Time ..... that's one of the American time zones

But the two of us are using it in a different context 

We are referring to the Original Eastern Hemisphere

Edit: Bastard


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> EST - Eastern  Standard Time ..... that's one of the American time zones
> 
> But the two of us are using it in a different context
> 
> ...



beat ya.


----------



## mootz (Feb 28, 2008)

pacific coast FTW

los angeles anyone


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2008)

mootz said:


> pacific coast FTW
> 
> los angeles anyone



You live in LA too?  Boffo!  I'm gonna try to go to Kinokuniy and pick up the new Jump just to get the new HxH chapter


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

where are you from Masterbait ?

@ parallax - Lucky you. 
You atleast have access to WSJ ...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> where are you from Masterbait ?
> 
> @ parallax - Lucky you.
> You atleast have access to WSJ ...



I have access to most published Japanese manga and magazines in the LA area, it's quite nice.


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> where are you from Masterbait ?
> 
> @ parallax - Lucky you.
> You atleast have access to WSJ ...



Sparta.  And when I said you're from India, did I guess it right? 

Nah, I live in a country in Asia with no Shounen Jump manga (a.k.a. Phils.).


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

well, given that the Chinese would probably ban this site on the basis of promoting racial harmony, 

India is probably the most probable location ...... 

I want the raws already


----------



## fxu (Feb 28, 2008)

Hunter x Hunter spoilers

need trans .. pic at the bottom


*Spoiler*: __ 




HUNTER×HUNTER
　No.271◆経験

煽り「崩れ始める均衡…」

ナックル（やばい
　　　　　　防戦一方じゃねぇか）

　手上で飛行を続けるシュートの位置を確認しつつ
　ユピーの腕をシュートから遠ざけるため
　渾身の一撃を撃ち続けるナックル
　この数秒の間に何度渾身の一撃を放ったのか
　それでもユピーはダメージを受けている気配はなかった
　
ユピー（明らかにオカシイ
　　　　　3本の手は目で追いきれている）

ナックル（天上不知唯我独損!!!）

ユピー（！？
　　　　　時々くるコノ衝撃
　　　　　ダメージはないが寸前で攻撃をズらされる）

　シュートを守るため殴り続けるナックルだが
　その肩を叩く手に気付きコンマ数秒
　攻撃に遅れをとった

ユピー「ヒトツメッ！」
　（ユピーの腕がシュートの手を掴んで握り潰す）

シュート（！？）

　同刻

　幾千幾万の戦闘経験が対峙した相手との
　果てしない死闘を告げていた
　オーラを感じるだけで力量の差は歴然
　（荒涼とした平地で向かいあう三人）

ネテロ「年の功がどこまで通用するか」
ゼノ「しょせん赤子じゃろ」

王「名はなんという？」

ネテロ・ゼノ（？）

ネテロ「ネテロ」
ゼノ「ゼノ・ゾルディック
　　　お主の名は？」

王「余に名はない・・・」

　かつてない程の強者であろう
　異形の王と向かい合う
　この緊迫した状況で二人の達人が感じる迷い
　これほどまでに戦闘の前に
　焦燥とすることはかつてなかった 
ネテロ「メルエム」

王（？）

ネテロ「母が付けたお主の名じゃよ
　　　　〝全てを照らす光〟という意味らしい」

王「メルエム…良い名だ
　　ありがとう」

　構えをとる王の姿からは
　もはや迷いは感じられず
　戦いを避けて事態を解決する術が
　やはり残されて無いことが伺えた

ネテロ「さて
　　　　今回ばかりは
　　　　出し惜しみはしておられんの」
　（ゼノに目をやるネテロ）

ゼノ「牙突（ドラゴンランス）！」
　（手刀による突きから龍を飛ばすゼノ）

ネテロ「百式観音」
　（拝むように手を合わせるネテロ）

　メルエムに一直線に向かう龍の念
　届く前に避けることは簡単に思えた

王（！？）
　（後ろから念の攻撃を受けゼノの方向に飛ぶ王）

　存在すら感じられない直ぐ背後から現れた
　突然の念による攻撃
　メルエムは予定していた防御態勢を維持することすら難く
　結果
　光龍により空中に飛ばされた

ネテロ「やはり
　　　　経験が足りないようじゃな」
　（空中で待ち構え拳を振り下ろすネテロ　
　王が地面に叩きつけられて粉塵を巻き上げる）

煽り「これが経験の差!!!」


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

Weeeeeeeheeeeeeeeeee I am in UK 

Master Bait are you from china / Thailand? Just a guess

@fxu - we beat you to it LOL If you want more pics just check it out in my siggi


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

well, there is no use in living in UK if you don't go to watch football every week  

Masterbait is from Philippines i guess .....


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh guess where im from!


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

oooh is he? I was close XD

Anyways me going to work see you guys in probably 8 hours 

@KLoWn - LOL ehhhhhhhmmm  Sweden?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

KLoWns come from circuses


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 28, 2008)

You guys are too good at this


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 28, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Weeeeeeeheeeeeeeeeee I am in UK
> 
> Master Bait are you from china / Thailand? Just a guess



 I think I already said it.



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Masterbait is from Philippines *i guess* .....



Why guess?

edit: my guess is KloWn is from Sweden?  I don't know but he may be cheating w/ his location.


----------



## Slips (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm from the place thats just had an earthquake


----------



## Slips (Feb 28, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT
> 
> Shoot is getting hotter and hotter, And I wanna know what Welfin and the other ants are talking about.



Indeed

we have a dam good HxH crowd on NF though as soon as the trans or even a HQ raw comes out it wont be far from being posted.

I'm now in scanning the net mode


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

oh looks good iam downloading it right now


----------



## Snickers (Feb 28, 2008)

Fucking awesome chapter guys.


A brief view of each fight, Gon's look is making me spasm of happyness once again. And shoot is rocking the boat, being really awesome....And Zeno


And the art is getting better !!



YEASSSSS!!


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I'm from the place thats just had an earthquake



Me too

It was lucky that I was still awake, I was on my computer (watching OP >.>) when suddenly my chair started moving and then my varses on top my telly started shaking as well and they nearly fell off XD

@ Traveller~ - Thanks a lot for the raw links if you dont mind I put it in my siggi


----------



## Power16 (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome its finally back on track and can't wait for scans or even trans.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol Zeno's dragon I think looks a little like Sasuke's.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like he is feeling bad for shoot


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2008)

Shoot you're just too awesome to live

Im on the verge of reading the raw but I'll wait for a scan, as for the silly earthquake, I was on NF at the time


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

Jio said:


> Lol Zeno's dragon I think looks a little like Sasuke's.



lol ... Zeno >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sasuke 

lets not bring him here 

*goes back to drooling at the chapter*


----------



## Slips (Feb 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol ... Zeno >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sasuke
> 
> lets not bring him here
> 
> *goes back to drooling at the chapter*



Lol Zeno vs Sasuke in the OBD

Sasuke gets speed blitzed bye an grandad


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol ... Zeno >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sasuke
> 
> lets not bring him here
> 
> *goes back to drooling at the chapter*



LOL I chose to ignore Jio's post


----------



## Slips (Feb 28, 2008)

Besides Zeno's nen dragon appeared before Sasukes so theres something else Togashi stole


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Shoot you're just too awesome to live
> 
> Im on the verge of reading the raw but I'll wait for a scan, as for the silly earthquake, I was on NF at the time



Well, I am we are gonna shed a tear for shoot when this chapter formally comes out 
Hold on ... but I dont think seeing the raw spoils stuff too much .... 

How bad was the Earthquake btw ? What's its Richter rating ?


----------



## mushi (Feb 28, 2008)

if it was the one in England 5.5?


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

when should the scan be out i am thinking of trying to teach my self on how to clean chapters


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, the raw we have is not a good quality one ... better ones(~10MB zip files ) will come very soon X3 

well, cleaners will always be appreciated X3 ... just ask the folks at Binktopia, they might be able to help you .. XD


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

huh about binktopia and so in a few hours we should have hq one


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah .... we will probably get the scan in a few hours after the hq raws surface on the internet ... X3 X3 X3


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Besides Zeno's nen dragon appeared before Sasukes so theres something else Togashi stole



Tell me about it


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

hello poeple so some one stole some thing


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 28, 2008)

Jinkies! New chappy looks sooo rad!


----------



## Traveller~ (Feb 28, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Besides Zeno's nen dragon appeared before Sasukes so theres something else Togashi stole



surely you mean something kishimoto stole if togashi was the one who did it first?


----------



## Slips (Feb 28, 2008)

Traveller~ said:


> surely you mean something kishimoto stole if togashi was the one who did it first?



Yup but every time I try to write that guys name a superior mangaka comes out instead


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

well you guys confused me


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2008)

He got the names mixed up

Kishi is the one that steals.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought he wrote it like that on purpose kinda sarcasticly


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

still iam confused what are we talking about


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

about the fact that because naruto is so much more popular most people have seen / read it before HxH and when they try reading HxH because of certain similarities they all say this is a rip off from Naruto without bothering to check the time line.


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah that true it just so happens that the author toke alot of breaks


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 28, 2008)

What an awesome chapter. Gon and killua are finally going to nef, but i think it'll be a while before we see them again, looks like the shoot and knuckles fight and ikugaro's fights will take place first.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2008)

Theres so many fights going on at the same time, Im not surprised Togashi needed to take a break, drawing all those fights would take some time *is making excuses for Togashi*


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

asuasal take some time you mean a lot of time also how long did he take a break for


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2008)

^^I second this


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad to see the new chapter out.  Hopefully we'll get a good amount of chapters with a small, if no, break at all.


----------



## Netero (Feb 28, 2008)

Killua is cool but gon is cooler he is scarier in  way too


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

Gon will become another version of Ubo .... 

I am positive that Jin is also Reinforcement. I soo wanna see what he can ...  

The raw was awesome ..... Shoot and Knuckle  

True soldiers who ......


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

Togashi and Oda are the only two major shounen authors who would never steal. Isn't it funny how Kishimoto and Kubo's series are more popular but they mainly stole from Togashi?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

lol, I didnt even finish my prev post ......  

But yeah Togashi and Oda manage to come up with such originality time and again .... create lovable characters ..... 

Togashi is the master of Intrigue while Oda is a master of comedy and catharsis .... 

Geniuses the two of them XD


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah its weird it because ninijs seem cooler


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol, I didnt even finish my prev post ......
> 
> But yeah Togashi and Oda manage to come up with such originality time and again .... create lovable characters .....
> 
> ...



Indeed because let's face it. Kishimoto stole from Hunter x Hunter and Kubo stole from Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 28, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> yeah its weird it because ninijs seem cooler


They are cooler  Ooohhhhhh...yeah i said it


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

lol lets not spoil this thread by comparing mangakas .... there are loads of threads in each section for that kinda thing ..... 

we can turn this back into a convo thread .... and spam away  XD


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

well  wonder what would happen if they work togather
if oda and tashigm work togather


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd like to see Oda and Togashi work on a cross epoch


----------



## Slips (Feb 28, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I'd like to see Oda and Togashi work on a cross epoch



Oh the fun that could be had

Oda 

"Morning Togashi ........... 

Bastard pulled another sickie


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Oh the fun that could be had
> 
> Oda
> 
> ...



Well they could draw it at Togashi's place so he'd be forced to work. XD


----------



## lunchb0x (Feb 28, 2008)

Raw looks great, can't wait for the scan!
I started reading HxH just before the second hiatus and I was wondering will this be released weekly or monthly now?


----------



## Slips (Feb 28, 2008)

lunchb0x said:


> Raw looks great, can't wait for the scan!
> I started reading HxH just before the second hiatus and I was wondering will this be released weekly or monthly now?



Its weekly however for how long it continues for we dont know yet


----------



## Netero (Feb 28, 2008)

at the end I see gons janken like this

Rock: Strong as if not stronger then Ubougins BBA

Scissors:Like orochimarus sword in naruto

Paper:Either a massive shockwave or sphere of nen


----------



## Slips (Feb 28, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Well they could draw it at Togashi's place so he'd be forced to work. XD



He's to busy shagging sailor moon Naoko Takeuchi


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah that woudl be a good idea and also i was able to make a good page


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

Togashi X Oda cross epoch .....  

Btw, dont you think Togashi should draw something t match pwngoat in awesomeness ??


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah that would be cool *goes off thinking about it *


----------



## Slips (Feb 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Togashi X Oda cross epoch .....
> 
> Btw, dont you think Togashi should draw something t match pwngoat in awesomeness ??



POTCLEAN


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

I actually deleted pwngoat X potclean in the previous post ....  

potclean = uber awesome win


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> POTCLEAN



Potclean is more like Pikachu. XD


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

any one wanna see some page i am trying to clean with out any exprinece


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2008)

POTCLEAN has always scared me


----------



## Slips (Feb 28, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Potclean is more like Pikachu. XD



Only more Hax Potclean could technically beat Galatus it would just take a million years


----------



## Netero (Feb 28, 2008)

*THE TRUTH*god, hisoka, lucifer and mereum all donated sperm to create knuckle and then knuckle gave birth to the ultimate being ,potclean, but he was so powerful they had to bind is powers so when he releases them he is evil potclean the ultimate enemy for pwngoat


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Only more Hax Potclean could technically beat Galatus it would just take a million years



Thunder armor is more h4x than anything potclean has done.


----------



## Slips (Feb 28, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Thunder armor is more h4x than anything potclean has done.



It would take Potclean  496412 seconds to beat Pickachu


----------



## Netero (Feb 28, 2008)

potclean would seduce pikachu


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

lol ..... who is pikachu


----------



## Fran (Feb 28, 2008)

Potclean x Hisoka


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> potclean would seduce pikachu



Potclean and Pikachu make babies?

ewwwww


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2008)

I think they'd make a great Interracial couple


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I think they'd make a great Interracial couple



I'm not sure I'd want to know what the kids would look like.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I'm not sure I'd want to know what the kids would look like.



They look like a gay couple to me, they'll probably have to adoptXD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

If it is Pikachu X Potclean ... it wont be interracial ... it will be interspecial


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> They look like a gay couple to me, they'll probably have to adoptXD



nah one of them has to be a chick... probably pikachu...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 28, 2008)

Hisoka and Sakura make a good couple because they both have a and k in their names.


----------



## Fran (Feb 28, 2008)

This thread is taking a turn for the worse 

Just read the RAW, impressed by the detail coverage and very impressed by nekkid shoot 

Can't wait can't wait can't wait....




My Student Loan Manager looks like Potclean.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

lol this thread is gonna go straight down into the gutter.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> This thread is taking a turn for the worse
> 
> Just read the RAW, impressed by the detail coverage and very impressed by nekkid shoot
> 
> ...



Shoot was just awesome in this chapter  

well, get him a pikachu then XD 

btw, what do you study and where  ??


----------



## Fran (Feb 28, 2008)

I study English & Creative Writing @ Royal Holloway 

I also a Ph.D in Hisoka Bishiness 

[For those who don't know, Shanks is our resident Aerospace Geek! <3 love youXDDDDDDD!]

There's lots of coloured Potclean scans out there.

I'mgoing to find some more.


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Potclean and Pikachu make babies?
> 
> ewwwww


stop freaking me out god


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

Mattaru might be the first person to get banned for ruining a thread  

I really hope it never comes to it XD

Edit: It is degenerating instead of ruining 

His list of crimes include ruining  too


----------



## Netero (Feb 28, 2008)

how many pages is  the raw


----------



## Slips (Feb 28, 2008)

20                          .


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

i hope we have a long cahpter next week


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2008)

I love HxH coloured panels:


----------



## Netero (Feb 28, 2008)

is it a good chappy scan should be out tonight


@mattaru from tomorrow I'll be  focusing totally on your pic and should get it done by saturday night


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

also is hxh really a shouen manga because their is alot of killing


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 28, 2008)

someomne put up the hunterxhunter raw!!!


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

of course HxH is a shounen manga. It's no where close to being seinei.


----------



## Netero (Feb 28, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> someomne put up the hunterxhunter raw!!!



its in nico robins sig


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

and the person above me said it


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh My God 

I went for 2 hours and 2 to 3 page convo :amazed 

Looks like from Hisoka we went to Killua and then potclean X pawngoat? :S

Well I am saying now its time to talk about the awesomeness of Tompa-SAN XD


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

But I kinda rather hate him... I mean he's the only HxH character that rubbed me the wrong way and made me wish he would die a horrirble bloody death.

I don't know how you can like him Nico but I just can't. It goes against everything I believe in.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

I hated him too and I still do. He was the most terrible character out of them all.

I am only bringing him up cause of the photo Mattaru found on internet killing Yupi :rofl


----------



## Netero (Feb 28, 2008)

tompa killing yupi please find


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 28, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Oh My God
> 
> I went for 2 hours and 2 to 3 page convo :amazed
> 
> ...



You mean this:


----------



## Netero (Feb 28, 2008)

lols that is nice hmm 


this is my new iron cast theory


Sionnach said:


> at the end I see gons janken like this
> 
> Rock: Strong as if not stronger then Ubougins BBA
> 
> ...


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

lol Tonpa could never be that badass ever


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 28, 2008)

Aethos said:


> lol Tonpa could never be that badass ever



You never know maybe he is a secret God and just play dummy


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

@ Yoburi -  thats the one I was on about you beat me to it :rofl


----------



## Netero (Feb 28, 2008)

tompa actually stands for *T*urbo *O*mega *M*ega *P*owerful *A*ttack


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> You never know maybe he is a secret God and just play dummy



meh the first guy out of the hunter exam is more powerful than Tonpa.


----------



## Fran (Feb 28, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Mattaru might be the first person to get banned for ruining a thread
> 
> I really hope it never comes to it XD
> 
> ...



@Feanor:  We should make you a geek emoticon! 

@Sionnach: Cheers buddy! That's going to be awesome, I'll add it to my signature with credit to you either way ^^!

@Robin: TOMPA POWER! 


Tompa was actually quite strong.
I remember during the third hunter exam, he beat down some crazy karate kid but the poor guy already had his card stolen.


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

matt lmao  at hisoka porn is the best


----------



## Netero (Feb 28, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> @Sionnach: Cheers buddy! That's going to be awesome, I'll add it to my signature with credit to you either way ^^!



No problem Ill be puttin in 3 our sessions everyday till its done also tompa is like god


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

hello people so are we off topic again


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> matt lmao  at hisoka porn is the best



you should join our FC


----------



## Netero (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok my siggy is officially pimpin gon and killua at their best


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

ahh your sigg is pipmping


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

yay for Hunter x Hunter pimp sigs


----------



## mootz (Feb 28, 2008)

scan out yet?


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah how much longer till it will be out


----------



## mootz (Feb 28, 2008)

i wants hxh


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

mes toos


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

It will be the first scan for ages  

Cant wait X3X3X3


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

me either I'm so excited. X3


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

Come on Binkopediaaaaaaaaaaa or nexgearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

come on theyj ust finshed up with fairy tail so hxh should be out soon


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

So have you started cleaning panels?  is it really hard?


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

well since i am learing throught trail and error and i dont have any exprince its hard as hell and sincei  dont have photo shop makes it even hard i made a decent one but i delated it


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought it would be really hard. I mean some panels can be really messy & dark. I thought they usually use other programs other than photoshop? oh well I dont know nothing about it.

Hope you learn fast & Good Luck


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

well i am using pro paint shop it hard sincei dont know all the controls yet


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

Is anyone giving you tips? as in have you joined a team? or you are just self learning & solo?


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

learning and solo but since i kinda got taught 2 years ago i get the hang of it but i need to figure out how to kind toe size of the brush


----------



## mootz (Feb 28, 2008)

i wish you luck with that project


----------



## Fran (Feb 28, 2008)

No news from Binktopia or Nexgear 
The raw made me reach down for the fishing rod. 

 I've been meaning to ask, *is YuYu Hakusho worth reading/watching?* If HxH was 10/10, what would you give YYH?

Is it  like HxH?


----------



## mootz (Feb 28, 2008)

i need to start yuyu at some point, i just keep hearing about it


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> No news from Binktopia or Nexgear
> The raw made me reach down for the fishing rod.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask, *is YuYu Hakusho worth reading/watching?* If HxH was 10/10, what would you give YYH?
> ...



The anime is just as good as the manga so you can do which ever one you prefer. The manga's not that long either so it won't take you long. 

Its a manga by Togashi, ofcourse its good Mattaru


----------



## Fran (Feb 28, 2008)

Mmmm, okay, if it isn't, you've got to turn your rep-o-meter off for the rest of your forum life CMGogo 

Looking forward to reading it then, I hope it's as  and as  as HxH was. It best have those epic "WTF" Gon moments too.


edit: aethos, I like the Higurashi signature  KYAAAAAAAAAH


edit 5: we need more HxH signatures


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2008)

My poor rep

Its not as good as HxH tho. Enjoy Mattaru


----------



## Fran (Feb 28, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> My poor rep
> 
> Its not as good as HxH tho. Enjoy Mattaru



Mmm 
I've only ever found Hellsing and Higurashi to be on HxH-Level. [THE POWER OF THE 3x H's!]
Elfen Lied too, of course, was amazing.

And that's about it. 

I hope YYH is at least early Bleach/Naruto standard  Arigato CM


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2008)

actually the Yu Yu Hakusho anime is pretty close to the manga, but the manga is spactacular on it's own. I mean I didn't like Yu Yu Hakusho when it first came out here. I only just read it and gave it a serious chance recently and I love it.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 28, 2008)

I am back after a 8 hour absence 

Thank god I didnt miss any scans  

yu yu hakusho is on my ever piling list of anime/manga to check out ....

@Mattaru - you will have to turn *your* reppometer off if you dont catch up to One Piece soon  

OP = HxH


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

I dont think OP is his cup of tea


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2008)

OP is everyones cup of tea, tho Matatru does like his violent mangas


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE Violence

But I also cant get enough of comedy either


----------



## Gary (Feb 28, 2008)

guys iam going to try and clean the chapter tomorrow and is the scan out yet


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 28, 2008)

WoooooW good luck 

And no as far as I know there are no scanalations out yet
I guess they are waiting for better quality images


----------



## young rusty (Feb 28, 2008)

Can eomone please tell me wahat page the spoiler pics are on?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2008)

VOl 25 Cover


----------



## mootz (Feb 28, 2008)

of all the characters to have a vol cover of


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 29, 2008)

well, as long as there is not much of snot ...  

Komugi should have died out of suffocation when the King asked her to shut her mouth .... 

but then again Komugi X King = win


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 29, 2008)

Yay Komugi, I thought she was funny, but I'm just now DL'ing the Raw... yay, now we just have to wait for a translation. As for OP, it's currently my favorite manga out right now with HxH and Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn in close second and third. Though right now I'm more excited for HxH than OP because of it's returning status!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, HxH certainly justifies all the attention ..... I dont think there was ever a chapter that felt unnecessary or boring .... 
Excepting fro those which had some questionable artwork ......


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 29, 2008)

Well at times I feel the artwork does get "a little" lazy, but you're right, there are very few if not zero chapters that serve little or no purpose.  Most of them all contribute to the plot somehow, unless it's a battle which doesn't really count.


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

ok guys mayby later tonight i might be able to show you how i am going with cleaning with trail and error
i am not going to be able to do it becaues i have to cahnge some thing idk how to


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 29, 2008)

mangahelpers.com ? 

even they dont have anything other than the LQ raw posted


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 29, 2008)

WOW! there are already 8 pages after I left...  

I've read ALL of those pages and... I can't catch up w/ your discussion (or spam rather ). from Hisoka to Killua to Kishi to Oda to Togashi to Togashi/Oda cross epoch to pwngoat to potcleanXpawngoat to potcleanXpikachu to Tompa to YYH to OP and finally... to SCANS! Wow! I don't know where to start... gaiz, you're too random! 

about Hunter X Hunter, you're always talking about Yupi and Pitou... don't you think you're ignoring that little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) butterfly ant? 

edit: oops.. I forgot to add Tompa.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 29, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> about Hunter X Hunter, you're always talking about Yupi and Pitou... don't you think you're ignoring that little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) butterfly ant?


No, we're ignoring him


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 29, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> No, we're ignoring him



Hehehe... he deserves it. 

But even so, he won't just stand there and dance... he'll definitely do something that could fuck up the plan (though the plan itself is more or less fucked up).


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah Yupi vs morau will be awesome 

dammit, arent the scans up


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> WOW! there are already 8 pages after I left...
> 
> I've read ALL of those pages and... I can't catch up w/ your discussion (or spam rather ). from Hisoka to Killua to Kishi to Oda to Togashi to Togashi/Oda cross epoch to pwngoat to potcleanXpawngoat to potcleanXpikachu to Tompa to YYH to OP and finally... to SCANS! Wow! I don't know where to start... gaiz, you're too random!
> 
> ...



fagit butterfly ant its a moth actually lols or is it DANDANDAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> WOW! there are already 8 pages after I left...
> 
> I've read ALL of those pages and... I can't catch up w/ your discussion (or spam rather ). from Hisoka to Killua to Kishi to Oda to Togashi to Togashi/Oda cross epoch to pwngoat to potcleanXpawngoat to potcleanXpikachu to Tompa to YYH to OP and finally... to SCANS! Wow! I don't know where to start... gaiz, you're too random!
> 
> ...



We're just one rampant hurricane of awesome discussion right?


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 29, 2008)

Butterfly, moth, or even cockroach... it doesn't matter. Pufu is still a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). And a dancing one even.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

For people who are wondering how long Hunter x Hunter is back for:



			
				kewl0210 @ nexgear said:
			
		

> I'm fairly sure no one mentioned it, but just to be clear.
> This issue also has the "willcontinue like this for 10 weeks" on it. So it seems we'll be going in this pattern.



  

another 10 weeker and then he will go again


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

crap i have exams in a few hours


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

and also they have clanears at binktopia


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 29, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> For people who are wondering how long Hunter x Hunter is back for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's epic fuckin fail, seriously....


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

well of course Pufu is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). He throws roses around and has that sparkle effect.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> That's epic fuckin fail, seriously....



I knowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 29, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> For people who are wondering how long Hunter x Hunter is back for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And just when we're all too pumped up for HxH comeback, here we are... mourning already for its short lived life. It's not even March 3.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> And just when we're all too pumped up for HxH comeback, here we are... mourning already for its short lived life. It's not even March 3.



At least this time we know where we stand


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 29, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> At least this time we know where we stand



Well yeah... at least we could ready our selves. But come to think of it, it's just so sad that you know when you'll die. I don't think I can enjoy my life to the fullest knowing that 10 days from now, Death will pick me up.


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

10 chappys should get at least 2 fights done so its not all bad


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 29, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> 10 chappys should get at least 2 fights done so its not all bad



I honestly prefer this than actually waiting for 2 years. 10 chapters --- 2 months hiatus --- 10 chapters ---- 2 months hiatus ---- and so on pattern is better than 100 chapters --- 2 years hiatus.


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

yaya mq i might be able to figure out how to clean now * does evil laugh *


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah defently gotta agree on that

@ Mamoru - Thanks for the links


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

master bait  i like your locations lmao


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 29, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Yeah defently gotta agree on that
> 
> @ Mamoru - Thanks for the links



Agree on what? That Pufu is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? 



onepiece298 said:


> master bait  i like your locations lmao



whut the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> I honestly prefer this than actually waiting for 2 years. 10 chapters --- 2 months hiatus --- 10 chapters ---- 2 months hiatus ---- and so on pattern is better than 100 chapters --- 2 years hiatus.



Damn straight and also his quality of drawing should be higher and pufu would still kick your ass with...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................MAnly glitter attack of love


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 29, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> Damn straight and also his *quality of drawing should be higher*



But of course. Aside from finishing HxH, Togashi MUST do that at least... we deserve it because we're patient and patience is a virtue. 



> and pufu would still kick your ass with...................................................................................................... MAnly.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................MAnly glitter attack of love



Lies.


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

i mean your latcionts i will never surruender to the likes of you btich and also i was able to get about this high of scan on my comptuer


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> But of course. Aside from finishing HxH, Togashi MUST do that at least... we deserve it because we're patient and patience is a virtue.
> 
> 
> 
> Lies.



Lies of truth but really pufu annoys me hes a nancy boy but he is still a strong as mofo


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Agree on what? That Pufu is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



Agree on the faggoty thing as well as 10 chapter 10 week haitus is better than 100 chapter 2 year haitus


----------



## Master Bait (Feb 29, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> Lies of truth but really pufu annoys me hes a nancy boy but he is still a strong as mofo



His power does not affect his faggotry.  

lulz. Seriously, I don't like Pufu... I put him to the least among the Royal Guards, but I gotta admit, since he's a Royal Guard, he IS be strong. He won't just dance his little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dance in that abandoned room and just let the King deal w/ the intruders... I mean, he's in love very loyal to the King. He'll probably do something that we least expect.

on a side note, I wonder how Shanks and Mattaru will react w/ the bad news.


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

wait i dont understand this well does matter as  long as the art isnt bad idc
dangit i cant give rep out any more


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> His power does not affect his faggotry.


Yep  


Master Bait said:


> lulz. Seriously, I don't like Pufu... I put him to the least among the Royal Guards, but I gotta admit, since he's a Royal Guard, he IS be strong. He won't just dance his little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dance in that abandoned room and just let the King deal w/ the intruders... I mean, he's *in love* very loyal to the King. He'll probably do something that we least expect.


:rofl 


Master Bait said:


> on a side note, I wonder how Shanks and Mattaru will react w/ the bad news.



I know they probably start with digging the graves for the funeral 

To be honest I think we kinda see that coming I was 70% sure it will be a 10 chapter return


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

call him a faggit all you like I'll join in he gives butterflies a bad name when really they are super tough anyhow we better get some hardcore fights goin' on


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 29, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> wait i dont understand this well does matter as  long as the art isnt bad idc
> dangit i cant give rep out any more


Goddamn dude, what language are you speaking??


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

english but my grammer i get  ds


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 29, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> english but my grammer i get  ds


Yeah, no disrespect, but you need to work on it.


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah i know the whole side of my dads family suck at grammer and suck at hand writing


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

where are you from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

Only 10 chapters agian!!!...

And wheres a scan?

Btw Pufu is amazing, he will defeat all with his faggotory


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

^he will turn everyone then reign as the true king


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> ^he will turn everyone then reign as the true king



Nah he'll probably reign as the Queen


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

Anyhow wonder if it'll stay with neteros and zenos fight


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Nah I think we gonna see a bit of all fights like 2 chapters for each fight maybe?


----------



## fxu (Feb 29, 2008)

We have half the pages of HxH cleaned, but we are still waiting for the trans (cnet has class right now, so maybe a bit later)

~Binktopia


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

fxu said:


> We have half the pages of HxH cleaned, but we are still waiting for the trans (cnet has class right now, so maybe a bit later)
> 
> ~Binktopia



Thank you Thank you Thank you  X3X3X3


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 29, 2008)

I wonder how much fighting we'll be able to see before the break, considering it took like 9 chapters from that they started the raid until the first fight, and only, fight began.
Not counting the Dragons bombardment on the castle.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

I know what u mean  
but by jodging the first chapter I'd say it has picked up the pace abit.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

I was hoping Togashi would end the arc before another Hiatus, has it been properly confirmed?

I think the 10 chapters will end at a cliffhanger, possibly the introduction of Lereo or Kurapica!! I'd expect most of the fights to be over with by the end of these chapters.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I was hoping Togashi would end the arc before another Hiatus, has it been properly confirmed?
> 
> I think the 10 chapters will end at a cliffhanger, possibly the introduction of Lereo or Kurapica!! I'd expect most of the fights to be over with by the end of these chapters.



I doubt the fights will be finished within next 10 chapters unless he wraps it up. I am guessing all of them will be left half way :S


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

it better be more them 2 chaps a fight


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

well dont forget one chapter has already gone


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

I think most of the fights will be done with, only the King fight and Pitou will most likely still be going on.


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I was hoping Togashi would end the arc before another Hiatus, has it been properly confirmed?
> 
> I think the 10 chapters will end at a cliffhanger, possibly the introduction of Lereo or Kurapica!! I'd expect most of the fights to be over with by the end of these chapters.


that would be great


----------



## Power16 (Feb 29, 2008)

What's this 10 chapter thing?


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

dang cleaning  a lq to a hq is going to take mea  few hours with out expieince and i finshed my exam


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Power16 said:


> What's this 10 chapter thing?



Apparently its been stated on the chapter cover that its another 10 weeks and then it will be a break.

I only got the info from nexgear translator


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

Nico aweome new sig, as for Bleach I think you should eventually check it out, the first arc is only around 62 eps and its well worth watching.

@OP298: I hope your exam went well.


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

Ah the fights better be good hopefully gons will be totally done before hiatus but I doubt it


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Nico aweome new sig, as for Bleach I think you should eventually check it out, the first arc is only around 62 eps and its well worth watching.
> 
> @OP298: I hope your exam went well.


yeah i think i only had 2 wrong out of the 35 ty i hope the scan is out soon


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

well if Togash is taking small breaks every ten weeks that's not bad. I mean look at the berserk crowd. They have to wait up to 3 months for one chapter. I say we're pretty lucky.


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

true expect i am used to onaruto o[p and es21 also guess what i have put over 50 post adawy now or 111 not sure


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Nico aweome new sig, as for Bleach I think you should eventually check it out, the first arc is only around 62 eps and its well worth watching.



Thank you 

@Aethos - Yeah to be fare as long as we know it will come back soon it's still good enough

Why do berserk mangaka take so many breaks? Is it the same illness? LOL


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah i bet it is lol


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Thank you
> 
> @Aethos - Yeah to be fare as long as we know it will come back soon it's still good enough
> 
> Why do berserk mangaka take so many breaks? Is it the same illness? LOL



Yeah Miura draws everything by hand so it takes him like 3 or so months to bring out a chapter of berserk. If Togashi is doing all the work himself it's no wonder he needs these breaks.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

I always wondered what a heavy load it is to come up with the story and draw 20 pages in one week. I guess it is hard if you doing it solo


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

ah so thats why it takes 3 months for berzerk no wonder the art is so good


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

Berserk got nothing on Hellsing, theres been times we've gone without chapters for months and when a chapter does come along its around 10pages

I thought the problem with Berserk was the groups stopped working on it?


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

oh hellsing its good oh yeah thats on the manga i am gonna read list


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Alright then HxH isnt the only manga with breaks


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

Hellsing is great, you should read it, its not that long either. Not to mention the OVAs that have been released so far are pretty epic.


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

idk waht ovas are and good to know it is the only manga that takes breaks


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah I have watched few episodes of Hellsing it was quite good. I cant remember why I left it LOL


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

Ovas are Anime movies released on DVD, rather than making a series Hellsing manga is adapted in to an anime and released on dvd every few months. This makes sure the quality is high and theres zero filler. The first three Helling volumes have been made in to three 45 min Ovas, they're awesome. I hope you understood

@Mattaru: It gets better, nothing much happens in the first 10 chapters


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

meh silly vampire stories like Hellsing don't really interest me. I never saw the big deal in vampires.


----------



## Fran (Feb 29, 2008)

@CM:  Bet your repo-meter on that again! 



Aethos said:


> meh silly vampire stories like Hellsing don't really interest me. I never saw the big deal in vampires.



@Aethos: Vampire Girls are the biggest turn on after nurses, teachers and the usual assortment of anime fetishes. 



PS: Hellsing's mangaka used to be a H-artist 
edit: he looks like a pervery otaku too


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Aethos said:


> meh silly vampire stories like Hellsing don't really interest me. I never saw the big deal in vampires.



Really? :amazed I Love vampire stories


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> @Aethos: Vampire Girls are the biggest turn on after nurses, teachers and the usual assortment of anime fetishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I disagree. The main four are teachers, nurses, nuns, and Maids. I don't really like the vampire gothic look. I'm about as turned off to vampire girls as I am to lolis.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Really? :amazed I Love vampire stories



Yeah I'm just not big into the goth vampire stuff. I mean I just don't see anything special about it. Most just end up being bland series. Just look at Blood+ and Trinity Blood.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

Theres only one vampire girl in Hellsing, most of the characters in Hellsing aren't vampires, they're either Human, Nazis or an evil slutty Wolf.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

Alexander Anderson is probably the coolest thing I've seen in Hellsing, but even then it's the same old priest vs vampire thing...


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

dum diddy any scans yet

@mattaru
alls goin well base coats nearly done


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Yeah I'm just not big into the goth vampire stuff. I mean I just don't see anything special about it. Most just end up being bland series. Just look at Blood+ and Trinity Blood.



Hellsing is the most original out of the lot, and Trinity Blood was a rip-off of Hellsing. You should check it out just in case you might like it.

Anyway lets get back to HxH.


----------



## Slips (Feb 29, 2008)

Aethos said:


> meh silly vampire stories like Hellsing don't really interest me. I never saw the big deal in vampires.



How can you not enjoy this :amazed


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> How can you not enjoy this :amazed


----------



## Slips (Feb 29, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I already said something about Alexander Anderson at the top of the page. I have to admit that it was a pretty badass fight though.



I love it its the first take on Dracula where he isnt a muppet that gets stabbed bye some human twot.

He just keeps coming back again and again well apart from the last chapter. But I'm hoping Seras can shine now


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

well tishaiam scarficed yyh they had one more arc planned out but he got in a argument with the editeor


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

> I love it its the first take on Dracula where he isnt a muppet that gets stabbed bye some human twot.
> 
> He just keeps coming back again and again well apart from the last chapter. But I'm hoping Seras can shine now



Meh well I suppose I could try the series out. I always give a series a good chance before making my proper judgement on it. I've just always been biased against vampire series I guess.


----------



## Slips (Feb 29, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Meh well I suppose I could try the series out. I always give a series a good chance before making my proper judgement on it. I've just always been biased against vampire series I guess.



Just keep to the OVA's the tv series was shit


----------



## Fran (Feb 29, 2008)

I can understand. I'm biased against Mecha and could only give TTGL a wooping 7/10.

Killua and Gon Yaoi



Here's a pretty good one:



now remind me why I'm looking up HxH yaoi .... 

@Sionnach:  hot hot hooot ^^!
can't wait to see the indoor nen fish in colour.
...in white


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

well about how much longer till the scan is out


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Yeah I'm just not big into the goth vampire stuff. I mean I just don't see anything special about it. Most just end up being bland series. Just look at Blood+ and Trinity Blood.



I loved Blood+ LOL

@Mattaru - :rofl maybe just for the laughs  or for her  

Hey anything HxH


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

KEEP THE YAOI OUT DAMMIT!!!!!! 



Hisoka said:


> Just keep to the OVA's the tv series was shit


meh I'll just try the manga.

and yeah I was the same way with mecha that's why I only gave TTGL and Code Geass a chance.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

We don't know mattaru, maybe your in a yaoi mood

I don't tend to like mecha animes too, its the single reason I don't like Code Geass, tho TTGL was an exception, it was far too good to hate.


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I can understand. I'm biased against Mecha and could only give TTGL a wooping 7/10.
> 
> Killua and Gon Yaoi
> 
> ...


I'm doin' the fish in a bleached bone colour anyhow once the base is on i'll show it to you in case you wanna change any colours


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> We don't know mattaru, maybe your in a yaoi mood
> 
> I don't tend to like mecha animes too, its the single reason I don't like Code Geass, tho TTGL was an exception, it was far too good to hate.



I like Code Geass, TTGL, and G Gundam and I hate mecha series in general.

and please I know we should get back to HxH but I don't want to talk about yaoi.


----------



## Slips (Feb 29, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I like Code Geass, TTGL, and G Gundam and I hate mecha series in general.
> 
> and please I know we should get back to HxH but I don't want to talk about yaoi.



Tell me about it about the only time I dont want to talk about HxH

lol 800 points from le Sans pareil that came about quick


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

lol I just take it that we're a pretty diverse bunch so I have no problem talk about non HxH stuff along with the HxH stuff.


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

are all of you people here girls


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

How power ful do ya'll imagine jajanken will be


----------



## Fran (Feb 29, 2008)

@Sionnach: Whatever tickles your fancy! Bone white sounds good ^______^

@Aethos: YOU WANT YAOI!  Where's our fan artists? Get some HxH Yuri down. I want to see Machi x Female Kurapika 

@Cmgogo: 


edit: I'm a girl, inside! 
[just to clarify, I'm not]


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

yet you thyibnk hisoka pron is the best and you have yaoi


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> How power ful do ya'll imagine jajanken will be



I dont think it is going to be as powerfull as Ubo's big bang yet. But hopefully He has mastered it abit.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> are all of you people here girls



um no.... Cause I know I'm a dude.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> @Aethos: YOU WANT YAOI!  Where's our fan artists? Get some HxH Yuri down. I want to see Machi x Female Kurapika
> ]



I don't want yaoi at all!


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

ok then  ok i want to see leroi and the other dude come back


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> I dont think it is going to be as powerfull as Ubo's big bang yet. But hopefully He has mastered it abit.



I mean end series


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Ohhh that god knows I doubt it will be just Jajanken by then he probably has mixed it with some other things. XD


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

I wanna see Gon go all planet buster on Jin when he finds him. XD


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

that would be cool


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Guys, We1rD from nexgear has just done an awesome coloring of page 13


----------



## Fran (Feb 29, 2008)

Added to the HxH Gallery!

Knuckle x Mereum YAOI AETHOS!


----------



## Power16 (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome! +reps


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Added to the HxH Gallery!
> 
> Knuckle x Mereum YAOI AETHOS!



I'd rather have Gon or Killua with Buff Bisque plz


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Also here is the cover page from mangahelpers (click on it for full size):


----------



## Fran (Feb 29, 2008)

You know Bisuke's manliness is a turn on. 

I'm 14 chapters into Yuyu and I'm boooored of this 'daily life' style-arc.
It reminds me of the daily life arc from Katekyo Hitman which put me off reading the series. It's like Bleach when Ichigo first gets his Shinigami abilities, only a lot more boring.

I have high hopes for chapter 17: The Golden Awakening though. Hopefully something interesting might happen.

I'm giving this another 20 chapters but only because I <3 Kubo. Kuwabara is pretty awesome too, my favourite character


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> You know Bisuke's manliness is a turn on.



:rofl 

@ Power16 - Thanks for the reps I will rep back as soon as I can I have repped too much in last 24 hrs


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> You know Bisuke's manliness is a turn on.



I just like buff wimmenz. I think a buff woman is hot.

Oh and Matteru keep reading YYH. The daily life stuff is only for the first volume


----------



## Slips (Feb 29, 2008)

I've just reached the second highest rep rank on the forums 

A good chunk came from this thread so thanks go to those who helped


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

actually Matteru. Bleach was so much like YYH that Bleach was almost rejected from appearing in shounen jump until Toriyama interfered and put in a good word.

Believe me. Once you reach the Suzaku arc you'll love it. It only gets better from there. Especially when the Dark Tournament and the Black Chapter saga comes around. I mean those two arcs alone are epic.


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

will go surpass ubo in strength and ability


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 29, 2008)

why only 10 chapters  

hopefully we'll see yupi's and the sissy ant's fight over and done with in 10 chaps  and then we can be left with pitou coming up next followed by the king after that... 

i just wanna see killua's kammura tech already


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> why only 10 chapters
> 
> hopefully we'll see yupi's and the sissy ant's fight over and done with in 10 chaps  and then we can be left with pitou coming up next followed by the king after that...
> 
> i just wanna see killua's kammura tech already



Me too I wanna see him against the speedy ant


----------



## fxu (Feb 29, 2008)

Yawnnn ...

still waiting~~~ XD


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

For cnet is it


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

fxu said:


> Yawnnn ...
> 
> still waiting~~~ XD
> 
> ...




LOL Thanks for the little teaser XD


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

I cannot wait w00t


----------



## fxu (Feb 29, 2008)

/starts typesetting

NOW WAIT!

XD


----------



## Parallax (Feb 29, 2008)

I too am excited, I hope this chapter is better than One Pieces this week.


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

What was wrong with OP this week it was good anyhow not long to wait


----------



## Parallax (Feb 29, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> What was wrong with OP this week it was good anyhow not long to wait



I chose the wrong wording it seems.  I really enjoyed this week's chapter of OP and hope that HxH can surpass that.  OP is the weekly standard for me and I wanna see HxH surpass it after being gone for so long.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 29, 2008)

fxu said:


> Yawnnn ...
> 
> still waiting~~~ XD
> 
> ...


 **


----------



## Danchou (Feb 29, 2008)

Love those coloured pages. I can almost forgive Togashi for only making 10 chapters in a row if every post-hiatus chapter comes with them.


----------



## Fran (Feb 29, 2008)

Aethos said:


> actually Matteru. Bleach was so much like YYH that Bleach was almost rejected from appearing in shounen jump until Toriyama interfered and put in a good word.
> 
> Believe me. Once you reach the Suzaku arc you'll love it. It only gets better from there. Especially when the Dark Tournament and the Black Chapter saga comes around. I mean those two arcs alone are epic.



I'm on chapter 27 when they're competing for the old granny's love, and it's so, SO reminescent of the hunter exam that I've fallen in love.

But seriously, Kubo regurgiated quite a few of his ideas into HxH. Killua/Hiei, The Tree for the hunter exam, following the hunter man, the dangerous forest and this whole test just reeks of the first and second hunter exam!

Mattaru's Seal of Approval:  IT'S OFFICIAL BISHIES!


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

dangit why cant it get done with the scan


----------



## Netero (Feb 29, 2008)

Patience when I wake up it'll be ther for me good bye


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I'm on chapter 27 when they're competing for the old granny's love, and it's so, SO reminescent of the hunter exam that I've fallen in love.
> 
> But seriously, Kubo regurgiated quite a few of his ideas into HxH. Killua/Hiei, The Tree for the hunter exam, following the hunter man, the dangerous forest and this whole test just reeks of the first and second hunter exam!
> 
> Mattaru's Seal of Approval:  IT'S OFFICIAL BISHIES!



Well Killua isn't exactly like Hiei but Hiei is full of win. Believe me starting from the Genkai arc and up you're going to see some epic win. Especially from Genkai. I mean she is effin' GAR for an old woman. Her fight against Toguro at 80% was epic.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Feb 29, 2008)

Im so happy, its back again.


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

finally the scan should be out soon and i always think of heie when i see killa


----------



## Power16 (Feb 29, 2008)

fxu said:


> Yawnnn ...
> 
> still waiting~~~ XD
> 
> ...



That is a sick ass picture. 

I'm with Kurapica, as long we get beauties like these i'm ok with HxH little breaks once in a while.


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

most scans would be out but guess what at about 7 i am going to be home till sunday 11 am so over 48 hours of me relaxing


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

Mattaru his name is Togashi not Kubo

I thought this weeks One Piece was pretty good as was Naruto, and shockingly Bleach wasn't too bad either. Just hoping E21 and POT are good too.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I thought this weeks One Piece was pretty good as was Naruto, and shockingly Bleach wasn't too bad either.


Orosuke gonna be fuckin wicked


----------



## Power16 (Feb 29, 2008)

Every thing is looking decent this week. Looking forward to next week HxH, Naruto and ES21 since there most interesting right now.


----------



## Fran (Feb 29, 2008)

@CMgogo:  Ouch O.o; I got to stop making that mistake

@Aethos: Genkai is freaking awesome  Kekeke. She's not epic though. Your signature is  

Goodnight folks <3, if there's no HxH tomorrow, you're all GONNA GIVE UP YOUR REP BARS FOR MEEE! GIVE IT UP <3


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

come on hxh and e21 i want to read them so bad


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> @CMgogo:  Ouch O.o; I got to stop making that mistake
> 
> @Aethos: Genkai is freaking awesome  Kekeke. She's not epic though. Your signature is
> 
> Goodnight folks <3, if there's no HxH tomorrow, you're all GONNA GIVE UP YOUR REP BARS FOR MEEE! GIVE IT UP <3



Believe me. When you see her face Toguro you'll change your mind about her being epic.


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey guys,

No scans out yet


----------



## Hisoka (Feb 29, 2008)

I know I have to go to bed now and after that off to work by the time I come here the scan will be out already. 

Oh well it better be anyways


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

aw well you have a good night then Robin.


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

well since i am going to be up till 3 am i should be out when the scan is out


----------



## fxu (Feb 29, 2008)

Hahahaha .... just a few more mins (15-25 tops) guys .. it's on the "Quality Check" tray right now


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 29, 2008)

Niiiiiice~


----------



## fxu (Feb 29, 2008)

FUCKING ENJOYYYYYYY ~~~

XD XD XD

Link removed


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 29, 2008)

YAY HxH fans rejoice!


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 29, 2008)

fxu said:


> FUCKING ENJOYYYYYYY ~~~
> 
> XD XD XD
> 
> Link removed


  

*Edit*
Great chap, although it didn't happen too much.
I never really liked Shot, but after this chapter he's got my respect.


----------



## fxu (Feb 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Indeed ... he was crapping his pants before, but now he's all leetskeet and shit XD

but Knuckle is still better


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

yay aya yay


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 29, 2008)

WOWHA! I'm glad I checked this thread,  I can't believe it's already back. Looks like christmas came earlier his year.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 29, 2008)

Really emotional scene with Knuckle not able to interfere.

And Shoot is being really impressive, not backing down at all.


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

great chapter i liked it


----------



## Black Swan (Feb 29, 2008)

"No...Thats not his full power yet...He has yet to show all of it..."

I'm having some trouble understanding that page, from my understanding of it killua might be torn between helping Gon and helping Ikaguro, but I'm also thinking it could be killua is afraid of pitou and is afraid gon might die. Anyone else have some ideas???


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 29, 2008)

Did Shoot lose an arm or was he just standing in a funny angle?


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah i was thinking of that


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

I think Shoot lost half his body.

What I don't get is did Zeno miss the King with his dragon technique? Becuase the dragon did do something but just couldn't tell what.I hope the Kings fight is featured more in the next chapter.

And if feel sorry Ikarugo, seems like he's in big trouble and will be sushi soon.


----------



## fxu (Feb 29, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> "No...Thats not his full power yet...He has yet to show all of it..."
> 
> I'm having some trouble understanding that page, from my understanding of it killua might be torn between helping Gon and helping Ikaguro, but I'm also thinking it could be killua is afraid of pitou and is afraid gon might die. Anyone else have some ideas???



Yes, he is afraid Gon might die while fighting Pitou, so he chose to follow him.


and KLoWn:

"No...Thats not his full power yet...He has yet to show all of it..."


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 29, 2008)

I am back bitches ... t 

Enjoying a nice saturday morning with the weekly dose of manga 

I don't ever remember what i used to do on saturday mornings when I didnt read manga


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 29, 2008)

fxu said:


> and KLoWn:
> 
> "No...Thats not his full power yet...He has yet to show all of it..."


I see, totally forgot bout that 
Thnx for the heads up~


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I am back bitches ... t
> 
> Enjoying a nice saturday morning with the weekly dose of manga
> 
> I don't ever remember what i used to do on saturday mornings when I didnt read manga



I used to watch saturday morning cartoons


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 29, 2008)

Omg ... 12 members viewing this thread 

Edit: I am saving HxH for last ... 

done with reading Naruto, ... doing bleach now


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Feb 29, 2008)

Great chapter.

Right now, HxH looks like the best shounen.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Feb 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Killua appears to be the more mushy of the duo right now. Gon still is in terminator mode. Shoot is loosing but still pwning. Knuckle is mushy like Killua. Zeno feeling sorry for the King. Ikkarugo is fucked.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 29, 2008)

well, HxH is by default the best shounen when Togashi takes care of the artwork 

btw, do you know how to include a image file while giving the rep ?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Feb 29, 2008)

Spoilers about the latest chapter (271):


*Spoiler*: __ 




Well, that was cool, but I wish we'd get to the main fight already.

Question: Why is Zeno's dragon flying away in this page?


----------



## Violent Man (Feb 29, 2008)

His dragon is flying away since he used it on Mereum. We just didn't see it.

And Killlua is torn because he feels that he and Gon aren't ready to take on Pitou but he doesn't say anything because he thinks Gon might get angry and he might lose his friend.

Good chapter.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 29, 2008)

finished reading the chapter ... 

I wanna see shoot and Knuckle live through this dammit ...

Shoot is epic win


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Feb 29, 2008)

Violent Man said:


> His dragon is flying away since he used it on Mereum. We just didn't see it.



Okay, but I still don't get why it would be flying. When Zeno used that technique against Kuroro, it remained 'attached' to his hands so he could guide it, right? And even if he's using a different variant of his technique, it's weird that it would be flying away like that. Well, maybe we'll learn why next chapter!


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 29, 2008)

About Zeno mabye feeling sorry for the king, I thought it was insinuating that he was actually afraid?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 29, 2008)

Is Zeno stupid? If he intentionally missed the king then they're in serious trouble, showing sympathy for the king is stupid, he'll just kill them all without any mercy. I guess we'll find out next chapter.


----------



## Power16 (Mar 1, 2008)

I thought they were flying away on the dragon to battle elsewhere.


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah same here


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 1, 2008)

Zeno can't control the dragon drive, the dragon drive main purpose was to seperate the royal guards and to kill some folder ants by luck, Other wise if he could control it, then the King would be dead already since it wouldn't make sense to fight the king toe to toe when you can easy snipe him. I don't know what that other dragon is for...

Shoot only lost a leg, his arm all ways disappears when he uses his hatsou. His arm becomes the cage, remember folks. Yupi hasn't killed Shoot yet, Yupi attack is similar to a flogging right now, hurts like hell but can't kill you. Honestly the question is whether Yupi can kill shoot before he runs of gas because of knuckles hastou.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Is Zeno stupid? If he intentionally missed the king then they're in serious trouble, showing sympathy for the king is stupid, he'll just kill them all without any mercy. I guess we'll find out next chapter.


Lawl, really need to read it again mon. The King demanded Zeno to use his Dragon to fly them elsewhere as the King understand that Netero wishes to avoid others dying from their subsequent battle.

Banzai Muruem Banzai!!!


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2008)

I feel like in heaven that the chapter is released earlier! However, I feel that what it contains is inadequate. Still a great read nonetheless.... 

The chapter shifts every time and so a lot of questions are left. A good thing no sign of Pufu though.  

Hey gaiz, who is this Hagya-sama they're talking about? "It" may have been mentioned already, but I forgot. And Ikarugo is fucked dude, FUCKED! Those ants saw IT! WAAAAH! Next chapter please... X3 X3 X3

edit: forgot to say "ART IS GREAT QUALITY!". Now I don't mind if Togashi will have 10 week breaks as long as the art will stay like this.


----------



## Batman (Mar 1, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> I feel like in heaven that the chapter is released earlier! However, I feel that what it contains is inadequate. Still a great read nonetheless....
> 
> The chapter shifts every time and so a lot of questions are left. A good thing no sign of Pufu though.
> 
> ...



I feel the same. I WANT MORE!! X3


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> I feel like in heaven that the chapter is released earlier! However, I feel that what it contains is inadequate. Still a great read nonetheless....
> 
> The chapter shifts every time and so a lot of questions are left. A good thing no sign of Pufu though.
> 
> ...


 so true 
so true


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 1, 2008)

> Hey gaiz, who is this Hagya-sama they're talking about? "It" may have been mentioned already, but I forgot.


Leol, the Lion ant.

Before serving the King, he called himself Hagya.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Leol, the Lion ant.
> 
> Before serving the King, he called himself Hagya.



Oh thank you for reminding me. 

And the art is truly of high quality, it makes me wonder how the tankobons will look like. X3


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

WOWSERS IN MY TROUSERS that was a nice chapter gons on the way to pitou and netero and zeno fear the king


Master Bait said:


> Oh thank you for reminding me.
> 
> And the art is truly of high quality, it makes me wonder how the tankobons will look like. X3



The tankobons will like if jesus was a mangakaXD


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> WOWSERS IN MY TROUSERS that was a nice chapter gons on the way to pitou and netero and zeno fear the king
> 
> 
> The tankobons will like if jesus was a mangakaXD



lulz. Yeah it was an awesome read, but I kind of understand some people who felt a little bit unsatisfied... I gotta admit I was expecting more, but THAT WAS STILL AWESOME! That was indeed a good way to set up the fights. Next Chapter Please... X3


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> lulz. Yeah it was an awesome read, but I kind of understand some people who felt a little bit unsatisfied... I gotta admit I was expecting more, but THAT WAS STILL AWESOME! That was indeed a good way to set up the fights. Next Chapter Please... X3



It was really a reminder what's goin on and setting up all the battles I'd say by the end of next chapter or the third all battles will be going


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> It was really a reminder what's goin on and setting up all the battles I'd say by the end of next chapter or the third all battles will be going



Yes! I feel that too! X3 X3 X3

And as an open Killua fanboy, I will shout this for the world to know.... I WANT TO SEE HIS NEW TECHNIQUE, KAMMURU!!! X3 X3 X3


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Hell yes kammaru will be so kick ass he better use it against the speedy ant I don't think it will be Gon and Killua VS Pitou just Gon VS Pitou and killua whuppin ass all over the gaff with kammaru


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> Hell yes kammaru will be so kick ass he better use it against the speedy ant I don't think it will be Gon and Killua VS Pitou just Gon VS Pitou and killua whuppin ass all over the gaff with kammaru



I think Killua will face Werefin while Gon will fight Pitou and Killua will show up later.... maybe. 

As long as the fights are great it doesn't matter anymore! X3 But I really hate the idea of Gon beating Pitou all by himself though.


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

I know if pitou does get soloed by current gon it'd be capperific but if gon has a new move or some. I imagine he will be helped but I dunno if it'll be killua I doubt it though. Is it just me waiting for the GR to pop up somewhere


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

I just read the chapter it was epic 

Looks like killua can hardly keep up with gon, gon is in different level XD and the king oh man just awesome, I am glad that all that spoiler script was false and they didnt just tell him his name like that.

He is still nameless  and he is bloody smart for figuring alot out.


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just read the chapter it was epic
> 
> ...



I was sceptic of that aswell like him getting smacked down straight away


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2008)

Well either Gon has a new move or not, he's still too early for Pitou... he does indeed need help though I agree with you that it doesn't need to be Killua. 



> Is it just me waiting for the GR to pop up somewhere



lol. I love to see the GR too, but that would be too out of place.  I'd rather not see them coz a sudden Ryodan panel may destroy the flow. The pace is actually quite good right now and a change of pace isn't necessary even if it's for fan service. 



Nico Robin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just read the chapter it was epic
> 
> ...



Yeah I was also skeptical with that script... good thing I didn't fell for it completely.


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Ah well the GR whupped a few strong ants awhile back so hopefully at some point but we might just see them on the cover now and then like killuas brother during york shin


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

yay your up nico i was up all night


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh I dont think it will be fun watching gon go solo on Pitu, Killua is gonna be there and help him out.

Up to now everything has gone according to their plan and I think for gon & killua it will go a planned as well.

Killua will be there and fight with him 

And the wolf guy is just too slow for our Killua


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2008)

hahaha... hopefully.

Anyway, gaiz I have a question and anyone of you can answer...
How is it that these ants are using Nen and mastering it within a day or week? Is it because they are insects?



> And the wolf guy is just too slow for our Killua



Damn straightRobin-chwan!


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> hahaha... hopefully.
> 
> Anyway, gaiz I have a question and anyone of you can answer...
> How is it that these ants are using Nen and mastering it within a day or week? Is it because they are insects?



cos they ate nen users and found out by pitou disecting ponzous head I'm rereading it all anyway


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> yay your up nico i was up all night



Uhhh where you?  I am supposed to be working at the mo but hey


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyhow it'll take more then killua and gon to beat pitou and ever since kammaru was introduced I was like he has to fight the speedy ant.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> cos they ate nen users and found out by pitou disecting ponzous head I'm rereading it all anyway



Dang! I really have a bad memory...



> Anyhow it'll take more then killua and gon to beat pitou and ever since kammaru was introduced I was like he has to fight the speedy ant.



Zitoh? Well probably, but there's also Werefin... now who will Killua fight? And where the fuck is MORAU?!


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Morau is off planning to fight to fight the puff ant and werefin is fodder killua will eat his face and urinate on his corpse


----------



## uchiha-alia (Mar 1, 2008)

ah read the chap couple of hours ago and it was epic. hoped for more to happen but next chap= hopefully GON V PITOU!!!! gon is on fire right now and i bet he'll do good but i still dont think he's pitous level, or for that matter anywhere near it. he's gonna show us what hes all about but ultimately killua (after fighting zitou or someone) will pop in and save him. Then starts the ultimate team force of gon and killua as they will go co-op! 

 wow at the king lol, confident and intelligent. cant wait for zeno and netero to finally start going all out aswell as seeing the king in full flow... so much to look forawrd too.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> Morau is off planning to fight to fight the puff ant and *werefin is fodder killua will eat his face and urinate on his corpse*



:rofl :rofl :rofl

Haha! Sure enough! And Morau's manlines vs Pufu's extreme faggotry... who will win?!


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah killua will bbeat him or kill him


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> Morau is off planning to fight to fight the puff ant and *werefin is fodder killua will eat his face and urinate on his corpse*



QFT I agree he will be dead before he knows it

And as for morau he is having a dance with pufu Okama way :rofl


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> wow at the king lol, confident and intelligent. cant wait for zeno and netero to finally start going all out aswell as seeing the king in full flow... so much to look forawrd too.



I agree! And I don't know how the others will react to this, but I actually like him better than Cell. I even think he has more depth than the one in DBZ. oh please spare me the flame DBZ fans.



> QFT I agree he will be dead before he knows it
> 
> And as for *morau he is having a dance with pufu Okama way*



 

But Morau is a MAN! 

all these posting makes me hungry... gotta eat supper. ttyl everyone.


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Dunno if morau will win look what happened the other guy moraus friend he was mentally broken feeling puff boys nen


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> ah read the chap couple of hours ago and it was epic. hoped for more to happen but next chap= hopefully GON V PITOU!!!! gon is on fire right now and i bet he'll do good but i still dont think he's pitous level, or for that matter anywhere near it. he's gonna show us what hes all about but ultimately killua (after fighting zitou or someone) will pop in and save him. Then starts the ultimate team force of gon and killua as they will go co-op!



Why everybody is assuming that Killua is gonna have a fight before fighting with pitu? I think he will be there right from the start 

Anyways long time no seen uchiha 

For Morau, I am guessing he might just serve the service that he was there for (basically holding up pufu as much as he can, until the king fight is decided) adn then he will be killed by pufu, we will see more or less the same thing that is happening to shoot, happen to him. Sacrifising himself for humanity 

Out of Morau, Shoot and knuckle. I guess knuckle  will be the only one left alive 




> But Morau is a MAN!



Luffy & Ussop were men too but they did the dance  
Dancing wont take away his manhood XD


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Why everybody is assuming that Killua is gonna have a fight before fighting with pitu? I think he will be there right from the start
> 
> Anyways long time no seen uchiha



Cos it just isn't on the same personal level for him as it is for gon it's not really his fight


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> Cos it just isn't on the same personal level for him as it is for gon it's not really his fight



But the plan is to fight Pitou together and I think they will stick to the plan just. He nearly made a big mistake at the begining by stoping and helping ikarugu and he has learned his lesson no more distractions. Besides I think he wants to avenge kaito too.


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> But the plan is to fight Pitou together and I think they will stick to the plan just. He nearly made a big mistake at the begining by stoping and helping ikarugu and he has learned his lesson no more distractions. Besides I think he wants to avenge kaito too.



I dunno but still the two of them aren't strong enough for pitou


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah and thats why Killua will be there from the start. Besides pitou is going to be healing kumogi which will be just convinent for them. 

And this new Gon is scary, we dont know what he is gonna pull out


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Killua will be there at the start but he'll leave soon then someone strong will help out Gon


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 1, 2008)

Ikarugo is fucked unless Killua comes back, which doesn't look like it gonna happen.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> Killua will be there at the start but he'll leave soon then someone strong will help out Gon



No I think we should know by now that this is it. Look at shoot he is dieing there and there is no one strong coming to help him and I dont think there will be anyone strong there to help gon or killua. They are in it for real, and this time they can really loose their life. 

So I think they do this themselves, it will be a nasty fight & they will be serverly damaged but hopefully they figure out pitou's weakness during the fight and get him at the end.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

it would better if killua helped out gon... even though gon owning pitou by himself is fine with me


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ maybe but it would better if killua helped out gon... even though gon owning pitou by himself is fine with



Well that is what I am saying killua will be in the fight for the entire time, they can afford to not have him there. Cause both of them together cant take pituo down, nevermind having just gon on his own fighting him.


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

well I suppose Pitous already weakened from netero and using her healing nen so maybe


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> well I suppose Pitous already weakened from netero and using her healing nen so maybe



Exactly all that happening is helping the plot I guess so that gon & killua can come out of this alive and still manage to fight him themselves.


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

One thing that is bothering em is that the plan is going perfectly so far something will hve to go wrong


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 1, 2008)

all hell has broken loose in this thread  

people are going crazy  

2 pages of spam in 90 mins ... this is rivaling the European Football thread


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Yaaaaaaay red hair is here XD


----------



## Danchou (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome chapter as usual. Some random rants.

I think Zeno's hatsu is very versatile. Imagine how strong his concentrated Dragondive/Dragonhead would be?
I wonder where he's taking them to. If they only knew this would've happened they could've just locked him up in Novu's dimension (would be a bit of a killjoy for us readers  though).
Meruem is very perceptive. Even Zeno was taken back by his insight.

It seems Killua's afraid of losing Gon in the upcoming fight. It's a sign that Togashi hints that this fight might end up with casualties (though I doubt that he'd kill of a main character) or grave injuries. Going by the difference in strength between Nef and Gon & Killua that shouldn't come as a surprise.

My respect for Shoot continued to rise after he continued attacking Yupi despite the possibility that there's a risk of death with every attack he makes. That frame of Knuckles crying out for him was done very well. I wondering though, Yupi's attack should've done some serious damage, since he is a Royal Guard with ten times more aura than even Morau (it's likely he's reinforcement or transformation. So how is it possible that Shoot is tanking them? Never knew he was that strong. Or it's more like they work like a whip which is painful but not immediatly that deadly. I'd be dissapointed if were not going to see some type of hatsu from Yupi. Shapechaging can't really be all there is to him.

I wonder how Ikaragu's going to deal with Werefin and Brouha. I doubt he's strong enough to face them. Maybe Palm and him together can do something. Btw: anyone know what they're referring to (p. 17). I think it's Zeno's Dragonhead, but didn't he already use it to fly away in earlier (p. 5)?


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Knuckles crying was very well done indeed and i think yupis fists are like bullets they punch through things but don't have a large blast radius

@I've started YYH I'm on chapter 10 when does it stop day to day stuff


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

@ Kurapica - I think the time went back on page 8 for 10 second so in page 17 it gets back to present.


----------



## fxu (Mar 1, 2008)

Nico, your sig link is all fucked up XD


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

fxu said:


> Nico, your sig link is all fucked up XD



Thanks for mentioning I sorted it out.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 1, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> @ Kurapica - I think the time went back on page 8 for 10 second so in page 17 it gets back to present.


Yeah. It just strikes me as odd that the Dragonhead already flew away at 00:18:56 and they only feel it (coming) at 00:18:68. Doesn't really add up.

Did you folks know that this is the second biggest topic in Konoha Library 2? Never realized HxH was so popular though I think a lot of you contributed heavily with your presence/spam.


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

I'v 190 posts in this thread btw what is the highest


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Yeah. It just strikes me as odd that the Dragonhead already flew away at 00:18:56 and they only feel it (coming) at 00:18:68. Doesn't really add up.
> 
> Did you folks know that this is the second biggest topic in Konoha Library 2? Never realized HxH was so popular though I think a lot of you contributed heavily with your presence/spam.



Yeah it is abit confusing, maybe it is something else 

Of course this is HxH power  we will spam as much as we can 

@Sionnach - you have 209 posts here XD Ichigo is at the top with over 10k posts :amazed


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

210 nw XD, anyhow I really wann see kammru in ction hopefully it isn't just improved reflexes. Also what chapter does the day to day stuff stop in YuYu Hakusho


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 1, 2008)

who has 10k posts  ?? 

my internet is f'ed up today ... I lost so much time today  

I will make up for this  ... be afraid


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

how do you check how many posts someone has in a thread


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> who has 10k posts  ??


you got it wrong its a thread not a poster LOL


'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> my internet is f'ed up today ... I lost so much time today
> 
> I will make up for this  ... be afraid



LOL up to world domanation 

@Sionnach - you just click on the post count's link. Here is the link to this thread's post count:

Done


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 1, 2008)

This is the most active thread in this whole section! Really if there was gonna be a repeat MotM candidate it should've been HxH. We missed the boat on that one...

To check the amount of posts someone has in a thread you have to click on the number of replies. So go to the library area and click on 6,982 (by the time I post this possibly 6,984)!


----------



## Danchou (Mar 1, 2008)

If you open the Konoha Library 2 forum and then click the amount of replies of the thread you want to know the posts of, you can see a column pop up.

I'm just barely in the top 25 of posters.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> This is the most active thread in this whole section! Really if there was gonna be a repeat MotM candidate it should've been HxH. We missed the boat on that one...


What is MotM? 


Niabingi said:


> To check the amount of posts someone has in a thread you have to click on the number of replies. So go to the library area and click on 6,982 (by the time I post this possibly 6,984)!



LOL try 6986 

@ Kurapica - but your posts are worth more than others(such as me), you usually right up really long ones and they are pretty good 

Infact if you go on posts just before the 6000th, I think feanor (shanks) did a complement on your posts


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 1, 2008)

MotM is manga of the month by some retarded fluke Reborn! got put up again as manga of the month although it had a month in November, plus there really isnt that much to talk about. HxH was manga of the month in October and the special subsection was damn active. It's just above all other shounens in that there is so much to talk about with this series.

 It's why I don't really like to do speed scans for it either I will with bleach and Naruto which are like junk food manga (McDonalds or KFC if you will). But hxh is one of two weekly series are garner true enjoyment from and wish to savour with the highest possible quality xD


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

yup HxH is Hax now will  someone tell me what chapter YuYu really gets goodmadmadmadmad


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 1, 2008)

well, the contributors to this thread are :

Me - repwhoring 

Mattaru - whoring  

Robin - Spreading hisoka love 

CM gogo - the emoticon 

Klown - keeps the thread free from flame  

Master Bait - Killua fanboy ...

The others who check in from time to time ... and the new member Sionach and Berserker hawk XD


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Nico Robin add me to that Hisoka Emicon petition.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> It's why I don't really like to do speed scans for it either I will with bleach and Naruto which are like junk food manga (*McDonalds or KFC* if you will). But hxh is one of two weekly series are garner true enjoyment from and wish to savour with the highest possible quality xD



LOL you couldnt say it better :rofl

@ Sionnach - I have absolutely no idea ask mattaru, he is reading it too. I am guessing he said round about chapter 20. 



> Mattaru - whoring



:rofl :rofl

@ Darker Hershey Lite - Thanks  I will add you now


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

I wanna see killua summon a lightning bolt that would be kick ass


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 1, 2008)

wtf  ... why do I have the second position in this thread  

 ... be very scared


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

because you are about 200 posts behind


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> because you are about 200 posts behind



harsh so harsh


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> who has 10k posts  ??


Lol check out Kira Yamato, he has like 56k posts, in-fuckin-sane


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> harsh so harsh



but true


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Link removed
56k wows


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2008)

^Yeah like i said, in-fuckin-sane.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 1, 2008)

lol, Robin ... you just lost a chance for world domination  

I knew about that 56K posts ... will reserve my comments


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

His repometer says Divine? 

What are you talking about shanks?  which world domination?


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2008)

7001!  Hahahaha


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 1, 2008)

divinity is overrated 

edit: I forgot all about No. 7000 

Congrats Klown  

spread that rep bitch ...


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Uhhh thats what you were on about LOL 

Congrats KLoWn you have the 7000th post


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Congrats KLoWn you have the 7000th post


Oh nice 
Didn't even notice lol


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2008)

This thread belongs to Klown

Btw, Kurama, Hiei, Kuwabara and Yuusuke = Kurapika, Killua, Leorio and Gon so blatantly!
Especially Hiei and Kuwabara. It's so much like the Killua x Leorio argument relationship.


Oh, I'm glad I picked this manga up ^^


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

So its as good as HxH?  I might start watching it


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> This thread belongs to Klown
> 
> Btw, Kurama, Hiei, Kuwabara and Yuusuke = Kurapika, Killua, Leorio and Gon so blatantly!
> Especially Hiei and Kuwabara. It's so much like the Killua x Leorio argument relationship.
> ...



I just started it I'm on the part where he possessed his friends body to do the boxing when does the series take off properly


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2008)

Chapter 17 I think. The moment Hiei, Kurama and that monster appear. Then it gets FREAK BISHIES!

Btw, these last few hunter x hunter chapters were the first time in shounen history where we actually get to see a *group fight* [the first time in hxh history too, unless someone proves me wrong!].

I think it's great that they're fighting it in groups instead of 1 on 1's.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> I just started it I'm on the part where he possessed his friends body to do the boxing when does the series take off properly


Dark Tournament if you ask me.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 1, 2008)

lol no ... my plans have plans embedded in them  

I need 9 members for it ... I have 6 so far ... three more and the process will start ... 

I might be deriving way too many transport equations that govern the transport of turbulent fluctuations across a shock


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Tompa could solo all chimerea ants by himself with ease


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol no ... my plans have plans embedded in them
> 
> I need 9 members for it ... I have 6 so far ... three more and the process will start ...
> 
> I might be deriving way too many transport equations that govern the transport of turbulent fluctuations across a shock



what what? what plan?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> what what? what plan?


This one


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2008)

friggin' awesome Klown!


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> This one



Uh I see Thanks KLoWn

I still dont have a clue LOL


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 1, 2008)

:rofl .... dont worry, you are  part of it KloWn ... you just dont know it yet 

you do now dont you 


Edit: where's my rep KloWn ?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 1, 2008)

Any chapter scans?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> :rofl .... dont worry, you are  part of it KloWn ... you just dont know it yet
> 
> you do now dont you


Ofc i know, i know everything about everything 

*Edit*
Im rep-sealed for today =X


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 1, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Any chapter scans?



try their mother and father

edit: robin beat me to it .. 

Another Edit: 

I added that image into my siggy


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Did i miss anything


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

not much just some spaming


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

ah good timesnow down to some serious stuff who is more manly that puff of a royal guardor kurapica looks wise


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> ah good timesnow down to some serious stuff who is more manly that puff of a royal guardor kurapica looks wise



:rofl its really hard to choose but from what I have seen so far at least kurapica dont do the dance so I would go for kurapica


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Another Edit:
> 
> I added that image into my siggy


Lawlz im honored to have my work in your sig 

Actually i think "Rep Domination" would've suited it better in here lol, but since i got the idea from the OP convo thread where you were talking bout World Domination with Dragon it just suited it better at the time.


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

really getting into YuYu it looks like bleach ripped it off totally so far anyway


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh well I didnt like bleach but I only watched one episode


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 1, 2008)

The King is sure to give Zeno and Netero a good beating.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd laugh if the guy with the spinning arm (from Genei Ryodan), spins his arm 10,000 times, comes out of nowhere and 1 hit KO's The King.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 1, 2008)

nah Feitan's gonna come out of nowhere, pwn the king and be all "who's the king now bitch?"


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> I'd laugh if the guy with the spinning arm (from Genei Ryodan), spins his arm 10,000 times, comes out of nowhere and 1 hit KO's The King.



that would be hilarious ten thousand spins strike of justice


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 1, 2008)

me off now  

will be back tomorrow


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 1, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> me off now
> 
> will be back tomorrow


PeAcE OuT~


----------



## Muk (Mar 1, 2008)

who's this hagya again?


its been too long and i still haven't figured out all the names


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Muk said:


> who's this hagya again?
> 
> 
> its been too long and i still haven't figured out all the names



I know none of the chimera ants 'cept the king and royal guards lols

Hiei was cool in YuYu he shouldn't of been gotten rid of so soon


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Muk said:


> who's this hagya again?
> 
> 
> its been too long and i still haven't figured out all the names



He is the Lion Ant that Morau fighted


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 1, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> I know none of the chimera ants 'cept the king and royal guards lols
> 
> Hiei was cool in YuYu he shouldn't of been gotten rid of so soon



Siannach your sig is just great. :WOW


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2008)

Everyone left just when I came on

Oh god this thread moved fast, congrats to Klown on gettign 7000th post

Is anyone here?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

I am here 

I am always here XD

In fact I think I should start paying rent in here :rofl


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm here now reading YYH rodou and mereum have similar designs


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2008)

Come to think fo it I should finish YYH, I've been on chapter 145 for months now




> In fact I think I should start paying rent in here



This thread is like my second home tooXD


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Everyone left just when I came on
> 
> Oh god this thread moved fast, congrats to Klown on gettign 7000th post
> 
> *Is anyone here?*



Maybe.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Come to think fo it I should finish YYH, I've been on chapter 145 for months now


How many chapters is it in total?


> This thread is like my second home tooXD


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2008)

Its around 160, not really alot but the manga moves at blistering speed. How far did you get in OP anime?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 1, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just read the chapter it was epic
> 
> ...



Gon is the Terminator!


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Its around 160, not really alot but the manga moves at blistering speed. How far did you get in OP anime?



Oh thats not bad one weekend should do it 

I am on 159th episode at the mo, I am watching OP and coming on NF 

@ Wuzzman - Indeed, he has an eye for killing, he is blood thirsty for pitou's death, no messing about


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2008)

I was surprised by the hesitation Killua showed but it was probably because he was so worried about his grandad, and who could blame him.

and lol a wuzzman

There will be cat blood


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> There will be cat blood



 Yeah and it will be plenty


----------



## gambunta (Mar 1, 2008)

i want to finish YYH but can't seem to find the chpaters after 161 anyways the H x H was a pretty good comeback seems like only afew months more before thisa rc actually finishes


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

Killua is more worried about Pitou killing Gon then about Zeno


@CMGG
does yuusuke ever change out of his school uniform


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

gambunta said:


> i want to finish YYH but can't seem to find the chpaters after 161 anyways the H x H was a pretty good comeback seems like only afew months more before thisa rc actually finishes



Well with this haituses after each other it might take longer than that


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

for yyh their is about 20 more chapters they need to scan


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2008)

...They haven't?  ... Is it even finished


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

its not a good finsh because tishism got in a argument with his editor and cut the last arc shourt


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2008)

He does change his outfit but its not a radical change.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

@onepiece298 - Yeah thats what I thought but is the scanalation for it done?


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

man hiei is back and kicking ass "if he loses then we kill everyone on the boat that way no one can complain"
anyhow here are my comparisons
Killua=Hiei
Karuma=Kurapica
Kuwabara=Leorio
more to follow

@CMGG
Is it that white thing he wore on one of the covers


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay it's back it's back and it rocks big time and who would have thought that Shoot was so hardcore.


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

sin your right


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Yay it's back it's back and it rocks big time and who would have thought that Shoot was so hardcore.



It's physically bad on shoot but much worse on knuckle mentaly


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Yay it's back it's back and it rocks big time and* who would have thought that Shoot was so hardcore*.



I thought that 
I've been preaching Shoot hotness for the last 50 pages


----------



## delirium (Mar 1, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> It's physically bad on shoot but much worse on knuckle mentaly



I gotta admit.. that panel where Knuckle was tearing got to me.


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

i didnt know kunclke was so emotional


----------



## Netero (Mar 1, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> i didnt know kunclke was so emotional



yup yup like Morau is also show us one of the pages you've coloured


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> i didnt know kunclke was so emotional



He was a softy from the begining, do you remember on the first few chapters that he showed up that he even felt sorry for stray dogs


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2008)

Haha, Knuckle's hair looks exactlylike Kuwabara's 


I've noticed another lack of females in YYH.
The four main characters are male. And Kurama, just Like Kurapika, looks like a girl.

Togashiiii. This manga needs more girls. The manga has more transvestites than girls.
Leorio needs something to perve on


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

well i am like that 2 to but well  .. ok i am going to try to color a page exepct what color is gon and killuas hair


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2008)

Togashi has coloured Gon's hair as green at times in the manga.
But the anime portrays him to have black hair.

Killua's is white.
Watch the anime! It's a hunter-fanboy MUST.


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

i dont watch anime naruto runided anime for me ok then i  am going to tryand color a page


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> well i am like that 2 to but well  .. ok i am going to try to color a page exepct what color is gon and killuas hair



Weeeeeeeeeeheeeeeeeee we gonna see some coloring 

have you watched OP's anime?


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2008)

I just found the aforementioned YYH page.
Check it out for those of you who are still having doubts about reading YYH


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah i have and for some reason my color is going to go to the color i want to >_<


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I thought that
> I've been preaching Shoot hotness for the last 50 pages



Sorry Mattaru i know you were i was just getting that off my chest


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2008)

berserkhawk z said:


> Sorry Mattaru i know you were i was just getting that off my chest



What are you apologizing for 

Instead, why don't we make a Shoot Fanclub 

[last time I made a joking suggestion like that, I gave birth to the Hisoka Porn Fan Club. Possibly the only active fanclub in the HxHdom. (Thanks to Robin's efforts!)]


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Instead, why don't we make a Shoot Fanclub
> 
> [last time I made a joking suggestion like that, I gave birth to the Hisoka Porn Fan Club. Possibly the only active fanclub in the HxHdom. (Thanks to Robin's efforts!)]



Your ideas  reeks of brilliance  a shoot fan clob would be great another fan club for HxH is win XD

You know I am in love with Hisoka, how could I not keep that FC active? 

Off to bed tadda for now XD


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

ok i am goign to join the hisoka fan club evn thought i am a guy its to funny not to join XD


----------



## Razza (Mar 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Haha, Knuckle's hair looks exactlylike Kuwabara's
> 
> 
> I've noticed another lack of females in YYH.
> ...



We've had two. Neon was annoying as hell and Biske... is Biske.

It doesnt need more girls.


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

onrik i like your sig alot and my coloring isnt saving


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2008)

Onrik said:


> We've had two. Neon was annoying as hell and Biske... is Biske.
> 
> It doesnt need more girls.



All the more reason to have girls >.<

But Adding to your list: 
Senritsu, who looks like the big bad witch from the gingerbread cottage.
And that girl whose hatsu is instant love. Still, there are the ladies over at the Ryodan.



HxH is what my friends would probably call a cock-fest


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 1, 2008)

I am back bitches .... 

this thread is my third home  

makes coming to the lab that much better XD

Edit:

Now who said Togashi can't draw 

we need to make them *walk teh plank*


----------



## Razza (Mar 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> All the more reason to have girls >.<
> 
> But Adding to your list:
> Senritsu, who looks like the big bad witch from the gingerbread cottage.
> ...



I think Sausage Fest is the term. We all know everyone except Leorio is gay anyway.

Leorio and Hisoka. But Hisoka is something entirely different. (See FC for details)


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2008)

the truth!

by the way, for the YYH readers, help me 



In the dark tournament, 5 girls spectate.
-Botan
-Kuwabara's Sister
-Keiko
-Hiei's Sister
There's a 5th girl there with them and it's bugging me because I can't work out who it is


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

thats his mom


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> the truth!
> 
> by the way, for the YYH readers, help me
> 
> ...



Yusuke's mom... obviously. 

LOL. Too much spam... I'm glad I'm on the 4th honorable mention.


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

what honorable metions if some one metions me it about hxh dbz or spam


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> what honorable metions if some one metions me it about hxh dbz or spam



I'm talking about this

CMgogo MUST watch out! I'm gonna take the third spot.


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

dang i have alot of post here didnt know that


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2008)

^It's because this thread is SUPPAH addicting!  I didn't even expect I'm in the top 5. 

edit: This thread is more active than the OP convo thread... is that a good thing?


----------



## Gary (Mar 1, 2008)

not for op it is i cant belive i got so many of my post here i am averging 17 post aday now


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I try to post as much in the OP convo thread and no one is posting...  

And this thread has turned out to be a convo thread.  I don't know how many posts I am making in a day, but this is the thread where I mostly post... this is like my home in NF. This thread is where I got 95% of my rep and where I spread them.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

@Mattaru ... there is no such thing as too much spam  

Where are all the posters dammit  

Are people talking about YYH now ? 

Need to read it sometime  

who wants to *walk the plank* today ?


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

This sucks... HxH is back and now I hear the One Piece dub is being kicked off toonami for freakin' unoriginal shit like bakugan and blue dragon. 

But anyways this chapter was excellent of course. Oh and Matteru. Hope you're enjoying YYH.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Well I try to post as much in the OP convo thread and no one is posting...
> 
> And this thread has turned out to be a convo thread.  I don't know how many posts I am making in a day, but this is the thread where I mostly post... this is like my home in NF. This thread is where I got 95% of my rep and where I spread them.



well, I agree that this has become a convo thread .... but I think this is one of the best threads to read and participate spamming in ... 

I somehow am not inclined to flamewars and taunting people over the internet .... I have too much going IRL to bolster my ego by abuse other over the internet .... 

And yeah most of them posters return reps


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

yay another yugioh rip off also i need 10 more rep till i have 4500 rep


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

master bait how did you find that thing


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh yeah well I'm 5000 rep away from being ascendant. It's taken 4 years but I'm almost there. Can't wait.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

whats ascendant


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> whats ascendant



the rep rank you get when you make it up to 100,000 rep.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

well holy shit dos any one have that much


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> well holy shit dos any one have that much



Some do, but they mostly get it in the Konoha Blender where it's pretty damn easy to make it to ascendant in like a week. I've been struggling my way up to ascendant without using the blender. That's why it's taken me so long. XD


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

ahh maybiy should go their more but for some reasoni can seee how gives me rep it says you cant


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

well, I would be more than happy to help Aethos .... 

The highest rep is about 1000K


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

dang is this thread acitve


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> well, I would be more than happy to help Aethos ....
> 
> The highest rep is about 1000K



Thanks so much. It brings me closer to my goal and you shall be rewarded with rep.

How I've dreamed of making it to ascendant!


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

omg i have almost have 18 post aday almost 1000 post that my goal and also why can i see the people who give me rep


----------



## Razza (Mar 2, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Well I try to post as much in the OP convo thread and no one is posting...
> 
> And this thread has turned out to be a convo thread.  I don't know how many posts I am making in a day, but this is the thread where I mostly post... this is like my home in NF. This thread is where I got 95% of my rep and where I spread them.



I think everyone has one of those in addition to a subforum that you can call your home (Mine being Channel 12). Right now I don't really hang out in one thread though throughout the entire summer it was in the TTGL thread (and any of it's spawns) which netted me like 1000 something posts.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

I hang out here more than the Higurashi thread these days because that thread suddenly turned to fail... and it used to be so full of win.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

i think NF allows you to see who repped you ... it stops all those who used to neg people for no reason ....


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

i am here most of the day and some times in the fan club


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah I doubt people just come here to spam lol.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

i do lol i like to spam


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

I think we should get back to some HxH discussion for the lulz ... 

Do you think that we will get a reunion after this arc ??

What will Gon and Killua do after finishing this arc ?? I would love them to go see Kurapica .... It would be awesome if Leorio also turned up 

I keep hoping for some Kurapica X Neon action


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah their hsould be omayby a reuniton during the arc and they help them out


----------



## Razza (Mar 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I keep hoping for some Kurapica X Neon action



See my previous statement on Neon for my thoughts on this matter. A reunion would be nice though.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

I hope that after this arc we actually see Togash progress the plot a little by defeating more genei ryodan members.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah taht would be cool


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

well, I am not sure if i wanna see GI get involved for sometime ... 

I would be more interested in seeing Gon and Killua grow up into uber badasses, hopefully with Leorio and Kurapica at their side .... 

I am interested in seeing how Togashi will handle Killua's character. I wonder what his goal would be 

Will the Zolydeck family try to kill Gon's father and result in Killua going apeshit on them ??


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

nah gins is gway to strong


----------



## Razza (Mar 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I would be more interested in seeing Gon and Killua grow up into uber badasses, hopefully with Leorio and Kurapica at their side ....
> 
> 
> Will the Zolydeck family try to kill Gon's father and result in Killua going apeshit on them ??



These two statements give me weird visions: KUKURU MOUNTAIN II: THIS TIME IT'S PERSONAL

_...As our four heroes casually make their way to the gate, deftly pushing it aside. A mere 'sit' is all that is needed to tame the wild dog. They have come with a mission of revenge..._


On a more serious note, Honestly I don't care that much for powerlevels in this series. I just want to see the characters remain alive long enough to grow up together and accomplish their goals (though the off badass fight is not a bad thing by any stretch) I'd rather see Zeno and Silva vs Kuroro type of things more than the main four... don't ask me to explain this.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

I said try to kill ... succeeding is another thing altogether ... 

finding Gin itself will be impossibly hard IMO ..... 

Edit: 

I like where that is going Onrik


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

Whu... whut? I just left for a short time to do some errands and now... lulz. 



onepiece298 said:


> master bait how did you find that thing



find whut?



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I think we should get back to some HxH discussion for the lulz ...
> 
> Do you think that we will get a reunion after this arc ??
> 
> ...



I wanna see Leorio's hatsu...  

I don't like Neon, but Kurapica X Neon would look like yuri. 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> *I am interested in seeing how Togashi will handle Killua's character. I wonder what his goal would be
> *
> Will the Zolydeck family try to kill Gon's father and result in Killua going apeshit on them ??



Why would they kill Ging? I think it would be more plausible if they'll kill Gon instead.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah he is the best person in the world at hide and seek


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

the post count for the thread


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> the post count for the thread



HEY DON'T CHEAT BY DOUBLE POSTING!!!  

I'm gonna take the 3rd place away from CMgogo's filthy hands. Just watch!


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

i didnt cheati  thought some one posted before i did


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

@OP298 ... no double posting  lol

@Mastarbait ... 

Leorio's hatsu will be a an extra hand to grope ....  

I meant that Since Gin is very surreptitious, he must have lot of people after his life. What is there to stop one of them from giving a contract to the Zolydeck family ?

It could be an interesting turn of events. Killua never liked his family that much anyway ... he doesnt even approve of what they do. I think he will go apeshit on them if he sees them trying to harm anyone related to Gon. 

I dont wanna see Gon die


----------



## Razza (Mar 2, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Why would they kill Ging? I think it would be more plausible if they'll kill Gon instead.



Because we all know killing the _main_ main character makes sense.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

gon cant die killua cant match up to him


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Mastarbait ...
> 
> I meant that Since Gin is very surreptitious, he must have lot of people after his life. What is there to stop one of them from giving a contract to the Zolydeck family ?
> 
> ...



Well of course that's true...  I was just implying that it would be easier if they'll just kill Gon instead. And don't worry, Gon has the main character shield.



Onrik said:


> Because we all know killing the _main_ main character makes sense.



Well I was thinking that it is Gon who's the reason why Killua is turning apeshit in his family so it would be more reasonable that they'll kill Gon instead of Ging... and not to mention, it's easier (less main character shield). 


edit:


> gon cant die killua cant match up to him





edit 2: The edit got fucked!


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

i am confused


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> i am confused



now I'm more confused... why are you even confused?


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

i am talking about 2 things right now and i am reading a manga


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

@ Masterbait .... 

I think Killua loves Gon's family a lot more than he has ever loved his own. So I think anyone who tries to harm Gon's family will have to face a homicidal Killua.

And homicidal killua > Terminator Gon ... 

I dont want Togashi to focus more on Killua than Gon. Even though he is such an awesome character. what has made HxH so lovable is the friendship between the two of them .... I dont wanna see that ruined ....


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @ Masterbait ....
> 
> I think Killua loves Gon's family a lot more than he has ever loved his own. So I think anyone who tries to harm Gon's family will have to face a homicidal Killua.
> 
> ...


 i agree for sure


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @ Masterbait ....
> 
> I think Killua loves Gon's family a lot more than he has ever loved his own. So I think anyone who tries to harm Gon's family will have to face a homicidal Killua.



He does love Mito-san and Gon's grandma, but I don't know how he'll react about Ging. He never met Ging anyway and I bet he's jealous coz most of Gon's attention is on finding Ging instead of him. 



> And homicidal killua > Terminator Gon ...







> I dont want Togashi to focus more on Killua than Gon. Even though he is such an awesome character. what has made HxH so lovable is the friendship between the two of them .... I dont wanna see that ruined ....



Agreeeeee!!! And if HxH will focus on Killua then it'll turn out that Killua stole Gon's role as the main protagonist (just like Sasuke to Naruto) and ME DOES NOT WANT THAT!


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't even see why Killua's family would want to kill Ging. That seems like a very random thing.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 2, 2008)

Why does the title say march 3rd?


----------



## Razza (Mar 2, 2008)

They're assassins. They don't need a personal reason for it.

Really I would say that this series has a double main character in that I consider Killua and Gon to be of equal importance to the story though really there are 4 main characters.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I don't even see why Killua's family would want to kill Ging. That seems like a very random thing.



Yeah... and they don't even know where Ging is.  I think they won't even bother their asses with that when the son himself is just right in front of them.



> They're assassins. They don't need a personal reason for it.



But that just isn't practical.


----------



## Razza (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm talking in theory here. I realize it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah I mean they're professional assassins. They just don't go out and kill someone cause they feel like it.

Besides why would they wanna kill one of the five strongest? If anything I'm thinking the five strongest hold all the power in the world of HxH.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

how could they kill one of the worlds stongest


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

Aethos said:


> yeah I mean they're professional assassins. They just don't go out and kill someone cause they feel like it.



True enough.



> Besides why would they wanna kill one of the five strongest? If anything I'm thinking the five strongest hold all the power in the world of HxH.



Now that you mention it, now I'm curious about the other four as I am curious on the New World. 

And where the fuck are they anyway?! The Chimera Ants are already a world thread and they're just sitting in their places blowing their dicks!


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

lmao blowing their dicks but yeah where the hell are they dont tell me their like gin


----------



## Razza (Mar 2, 2008)

You realize I was referring to the fact that someone could in theory take out a contract against one of the five... right?

I wouldn't put it past them to just sit around. Considering Ging is the father of the fucking century there the rest are probably similar.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> True enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey now. Just because SOME hunters have crazy fetishes that probably involve beasitality kinda like Gings love of bare back riding large animals that stand on each other (probably some other kind of beastiality fetish altogether) doesn't mean that all they do all day  is sit around blowing their dicks.


----------



## Razza (Mar 2, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Hey now. Just because SOME hunters have crazy fetishes that probably involve beasitality kinda like Gings love of bare back riding large animals that stand on each other (probably some other kind of beastiality fetish altogether) doesn't mean that all they do all day  is sit around blowing their dicks.



Yes, yes it does.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

Onrik said:


> You realize I was referring to the fact that someone could in theory take out a contract against one of the five... right?
> 
> I wouldn't put it past them to just sit around. Considering Ging is the father of the fucking century there the rest are probably similar.



Well that could be, but who would make a contract? 

hahaha! people you're really taking the sitting around and blowing their dicks thing seriously! :rofl



Aethos said:


> Hey now. Just because SOME hunters have crazy fetishes that probably involve beasitality kinda like Gings love of bare back riding large animals that stand on each other (probably some other kind of beastiality fetish altogether) doesn't mean that all they do all day  is sit around blowing their dicks.



Lol. I was giving them the impression that they're some useless policemen... but of course they're not sitting their blowing their dicks! Togashi is better than that. 

edit: With the "blowing their dicks" in my mind, this occurred to me that maybe there's a female amongst the top 5 strongest nen users?  then she doesn't have a dick!


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

Onrik said:


> Yes, yes it does.



Nah it just means that they wouldn't be damned to get into a fight with someone when they can coerce two crotchity and possibly senile old men to do it for them instead.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

i want ging to coem out even more now


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Nah it just means that they wouldn't be damned to get into a fight with someone when they can coerce two crotchity and possibly senile old men to do it for them instead.



Damn! If that's the case then those guys sure are selfish...


----------



## Razza (Mar 2, 2008)

Next time Ging will be riding on three dragons instead of one.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Damn! If that's the case then those guys sure are selfish...



Yeah they are.

lol funny thing. Whenever I see Netero I always picture him sounding like Yugi's Grandpa from Yugioh the Abridged Series.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

lmao same heere


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

Onrik said:


> Next time Ging will be riding on three dragons instead of one.



first is the baby dragon. second is the mama dragon. and third is the papa dragon. 

@Aethos
Yugi's.... grandpa... and Netero?


----------



## Razza (Mar 2, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Yeah they are.
> 
> lol funny thing. Whenever I see Netero I always picture him sounding like Yugi's Grandpa from Yugioh the Abridged Series.



After reading this I paused for about 10 seconds then burst out laughing.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> first is the baby dragon. second is the mama dragon. and third is the papa dragon.
> 
> @Aethos
> Yugi's.... grandpa... and Netero?



lol yeah if you've seen Yugioh abridged you know what I mean. I can just always picture Netero being that senile and talking about dying or some crazy kids trying to kill him all the time for some reason.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

well then are we off topic


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

Aethos said:


> lol yeah if you've seen Yugioh abridged you know what I mean. I can just always picture Netero being that senile and talking about dying or some crazy kids trying to kill him all the time for some reason.



Oh dang! :rofl :rofl :rofl 

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

This thread is like a derailed train .... 
there is no stopping this monster ...... 

we need some hisoka's bungee gum action to save the day .... 

who will win if we pitt hisoka against Spidey ??

I predict they will stick to each other and never let go


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> This thread is like a derailed train ....
> there is no stopping this monster ......
> 
> we need some hisoka's bungee gum action to save the day ....
> ...



Who Spidey? the one w/ the red-blue fitting costume or the leader?


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

Gon: Leorio I'm going to regreat asking this, but why do you have a motorbike?

Leorio: because in the future. Nen battles will be done on motorbikes.

Gon: That's the stupidest thing that's ever come out of your mouth. Nen battles on motorbikes... COME ON!


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

oh yeah another yugioh spin off


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

so we're talking about Yugi-oh now? 

lol this thread is really a hurricane of topics.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

@Mastarbait 

I was referring to the Spider-man  

Spider-man's webs Vs Hisoka's Bungee gum ...... lol

It would be a good match-up. We are gonna get Hisoka X Kuroro anyway so i dont wanna think about that atm  

Is that motorbike joke a refererence to YYH ??

I should read it sometime 

Edit: nevermind .... never read yugi-oh either


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> so we're talking about Yugi-oh now?
> 
> lol this thread is really a hurricane of topics.



lol no we're not. lol anyways go and watch YGO abridged it's pretty awesome.

I almost wish there was a Hunter x Hunter one.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Mastarbait
> 
> I was referring to the Spider-man
> 
> ...



Yeah I know... 

I can imagine them uhmm.... you know... 



> Is that motorbike joke a refererence to YYH ??
> 
> I should read it sometime
> 
> Edit: nevermind .... never read yugi-oh either



Hehehe that wasn't from YYH, but you should read it... it's pretty decent though I put it below HxH.

@Aethos
Yeah I'm watching episode 2 now!


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Mastarbait
> 
> I was referring to the Spider-man
> 
> ...



nah the card games on motorbikes joke is from Yugioh Abridged and has to do with the new Yugioh SD's series that's coming out next month. Apparently the new YGO series DOES have to do with card games being done on motorbikes. So you can see the funny in it now.

Yu Yu Hakusho abridged is funny as heck though.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Yu Yu Hakusho abridged is funny as heck though.



Agree! I like their voice actors...  and the females' voice actresses are actors. 

edit: "it's official, you're an idiot"... lol that's funny.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah i love the yyh abriged


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! This thread has strayed away from Hunter X Hunter...

If Robin and Mattaru were here, they'll definitely talk something about Hisoka to at least stay remotely on topic... 

edit: I just realized, I already beat CMgogo in the third place. 

Third Place is MINE!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

I brought Hisoka back into the discussion .....  

you were the ones who obstinately pushed on about yugi-oh 

I demand we discuss Hisoka Vs Spiderman 

or else 

some one will 
*
walk 

the 

effing 

plank*


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I brought Hisoka back into the discussion .....
> 
> you were the ones who obstinately pushed on about yugi-oh
> 
> ...



I will NEVER walk the plank!

And me does not want yaoi....


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, Robin will jack in in some time  

We need more fangirls in this thread .... maybe Robin can lure some people 

I dont know if you are a boy/girl aethos ... your name doesnt give anything away lol


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah it doenst and i say comic spiderman wins with easy


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 2, 2008)

lol... Aethos is a male obviously. 

He was an OBDer and he also post at the Battledome Convo. lulz. And I think you can see that in his posts.  well at least I do...

Oh crap! I gotta go now and cook for dinner! Later gaiz!


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

dinner i feel sorry for you


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 2, 2008)

Does anyone here thinks that Nefelpitou is a trap?


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

i dont think so


----------



## Krauser-tan (Mar 2, 2008)

still waiting to see tompa arrive and solo's everyone


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh well finally finished reading through 3 to 4 pages of random convo (dont call it spam damn it  we are pro posters here :rofl)

and about the zoildack family going after gin, Shanks I have beated you to that idea if you go few hundred pages back I said the same thing, wouldnt it be fun to see 2 teams (team1 : killua, gon , gin  -  team2: zoyldick family) but it will never happen as everyone has already said.

As for Spider Man x Hisoka I am sorry but Hisoka will slice & dice him lituraly before he even realises whats coming at him.  in fact I doubt Hisoka even bothers with him :rofl

@ Zaoldyeck - Tompa will come dont worry he is the last person we will see in this arc


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

If Gin is one of the top 5 nen users in netero's opinion who thinks Kuroro is aswell


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

gin in comparason to kururo? I'd say kuroru wont make it to top 5


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Afternoon naps FTW   

@Robin - Spider Man is win  
Hisoka wont have it so easy. It would be an epic fight. 

Kuroro is too young to make it to the top 5 .... I still think that people need about 30 years to perfect their Nen techniques. 

Look at Netero for example. He was easily 50 years old when he got the title of the strongest.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 2, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> still waiting to see tompa arrive and solo's everyone



Tompa or Tonpa i never know or care is useless like Leorio he is just comic relive.

Biske is a top 5 nen user i am sure.

1=Gin (maybe)
2=Netero
3=Silva
4=Zeno
5=Biske

Hisoka and Kuroru are in the same level but of course i am just using humans in this top i can't put the King or his guards.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

I dont think Biskue is @ top 5 Nen users. 

She herself told that she was in their shape only after she got into the teens. 
They should have cleared the Hunter exam at a very young age to get to the top 5.

I would love to see if Gin had a very close friend of the transformation category


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Tompa or Tonpa i never know or care is useless like Leorio he is just comic relive.
> 
> Biske is a top 5 nen user i am sure.
> 
> ...




Gin maybe? He is the only one who has been confirmed that he is in top 5

Netero do agree

Silva, Zeno & Biske dont agree, I dont think Hunter X Hunter world is that small.


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2008)

I hope they haven't shown us all the top nen users in the world yet.
That would be rather disappointing.


Did someone mention Hisoka


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I hope they haven't shown us all the top nen users in the world yet.
> That would be rather disappointing.



Couldnt put it better myself



Mattaru said:


> Did someone mention Hisoka



Hisoka dont need to be in top 5 he will eat them alive


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Agree with Robin. Only Netero and Gin are confirmed as top 5. I think one of Gin's best friends will make it to the list  

I have a question ... who is better : Zeno or Silva ??

Edit:

@Robin ... crazy fangirl


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I have a question ... who is better : Zeno or Silva ??



Uhhhh thats a hard one, I think at the begining obviously Zeno but at the mo probably equals 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Edit:
> 
> @Robin ... crazy fangirl



Of course thats me aka Hisoka Loving Freak  this name was given to me from CrimeMasterGoGo


----------



## Danchou (Mar 2, 2008)

Zeno is the one calling the shots, I'm sure he's still stronger.

Kuroro is a freaking badass. He fought Silva in the past, Zeno and Silva at the same time in York Shin and in a 1on1 with Zeno, even Zeno said he might very well win from him.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Wait who taught kuroro remember when silva says he is much stronger then last time he was wearing what loked like dojo clothes_Fūton: Daitōppa_
When netero was talking about the top 5 he says users not dtrength also I don't think he included himself

@mattaru the fish is taken longer to shade then expected it'll be ready by tonight though


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Zeno is the one calling the shots, I'm sure he's still stronger.


Agree on that


Kurapica said:


> Kuroro is a freaking badass. He fought Silva in the past, Zeno and Silva at the same time in York Shin and in a 1on1 with Zeno, even Zeno said he might very well win from him.



Kuroro is badass but I dont think he will make it to top 5


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah Zeno is much stronger than Silva still. 

Zeno still calls the shots in the family. I am not sure whom Kuroro learnt his nen from but he is a damn good teacher 

@Sionnach - I think he included himself in that powerscale. Makes you wonder what Gin went through to get there ...


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 2, 2008)

Why people don't belive Zeno is in the top 5 after all Netero hire this guy to help him fight the King when Netero have almost all Hunters available he chose Zeno a guy that don't work for free and maybe is not even a Hunter.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Why people don't belive Zeno is in the top 5 after all Netero hire this guy to help him fight the King when Netero have almost all Hunters available he chose Zeno a guy that don't work for free and maybe is not even a Hunter.



Who knows where all the hunters are I doubt anyone does whereas the Zoldicks are always available at their mansion and it is also implied they've fought together before

Also just cos Zeno calls te shots doesn't mean he's stronger he is Silvas father and mentor


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, Netero didnt tell us that he is top 5. 

That is the reason we are skeptical. Add the fact that there might be a lot more uber Nen users who havent been shown so far ... 

there you have your reasons


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Why people don't belive Zeno is in the top 5 after all Netero hire this guy to help him fight the King when Netero have almost all Hunters available he chose Zeno a guy that don't work for free and maybe is not even a Hunter.



IMO The relationship between Zeno & Netero is nothing more than what Illumi & Hisoka have, just doing each other favours. 

Just because Netero has asked him to come and help out it dont mean he is in top 5.

It could be hell of alot of reasons why zeno is doing this for netero, probably returning an old favor.

And as Sionnach has mentioned the other top hunter's location is probably not available and they probably are in connection with hunter sociaty as well which means netero wouldnt be able to use.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 2, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> IMO The relationship between Zeno & Netero is nothing more than what Illumi & Hisoka have, just doing each other favours.
> 
> Just because Netero has asked him to come and help out it dont mean he is in top 5.
> 
> ...



Hell a Zaoldyeck doing favors for free makes me sick did you remember when Ilumi help Hisoka he did ask money why Zeno that is way more badass will do different and killers don't have friends (well maybe just Killua), returning a favor oh i almost puke he is motherfuker killer.

Do you really belive Netero will hire a someone weak? Hell no he pick the best guy he knows to help him and i belive Netero can find any Hunter available or not but since the zaoldyeck can be hired by a price is far more easy this way too.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, we never know if Zeno is doing it for free or not  

Netero might have given him a contract and Zeno accepted it. Zeno is probably the best among Assasins out there there is no doubt about that. 
I will not put him the top five unless Netero/Togashi tells us that he is in the top five.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Hell a Zaoldyeck doing favors for free makes me sick did you remember when Ilumi help Hisoka he did ask money why Zeno that is way more badass will do different and killers don't have friends (well maybe just Killua), returning a favor oh i almost puke he is motherfuker killer.
> 
> Do you really belive Netero will hire a someone weak? Hell no he pick the best guy he knows to help him and i belive Netero can find any Hunter available or not but since the zaoldyeck can be hired by a price is far more easy this way too.



How would Netero know where all the tophunters are they don't clock in and out at HQ and give detailed notices of their plans and as I said it seems zeno and netero have worked together before so it would be easier to fight together if they knew each others abilities also netero calls him an old friend


----------



## Danchou (Mar 2, 2008)

Hm, I think Zeno might be in the top 5. Not only because Netero personally handpicked him to fight side by side with him in a fight against someone who might be even stronger than he is, but also because Zeno and Silva should probably be in Gings league (storywise). Ging is Gons father and Silva is Killuas, so I'm guessing the main character plot shield might extend to family as well. The untouchable status that comes with it isn't going to be easy to bypass.

Also, we've seen very little others who actually qualify to make that list. Unless were somehow suddenly going to see the absolute top of the nenusers show up and showcase, we're going to have to take into that we might have come across some already. Altough I imagine we've still seen quite little of what there is to the HxHverse.

Not that we should take that statement all too serious. A nenusers strength is hardly measured unless they explicitly show it. I doubt that Netero's seen the limits of all nenusers out there.

And then there's the fact that Netero only achieved his status of strongest in the world 50 years ago. Exactly: when he was more or less around Zeno's age.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Noooo ... Netero is much older than Zeno. Atleast by 25-30 years.

It was said that Netero was the only one who fought Zeno's dad and survived or something like that .... 

Zeno is among the top ten. I am not sure if he is in the top 5 or not lol

I still am reserving the Top 5 for uber strong people who havent been shown yet


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 2, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> How would Netero know where all the tophunters are they don't clock in and out at HQ and give detailed notices of their plans and as I said it seems zeno and netero have worked together before so it would be easier to fight together if they knew each others abilities also netero calls him an old friend



Man Gon almost find Gin if that noob can find this guy do you really belive Netero can't?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree with Shanks, I am not saying Zeno is not strong but I think we still dont know alot about HxH if it wasnt for the bloody haituses you wouldnt feel the story has gone long enough. 

I think there is still alot more potential for new comers that are stronger. but to be fare we cant judge zeno, Silva, kuroru or Hisoka yet cause we havent seen them fighting seriously and nobody has ranked them.

@ Yoburi - when did gon found gin? You mean in GI? The only reason gin was gonna be there was because he wanted to see him otherwise gon still wouldnt have a clue.

And not to forget gin gave gon clues to his whereabouts.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, I see no point in this bickering  

I am sure that Netero could have contacted Gin if he wanted to. Gin's where abouts will definitely be known to Netero. The reason he chose Zeno was because he wanted to get someone killed 

It is more logical to hire an assasin for it ... Gin was not an assasin. You pick the person with the best skills for the job.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Man Gon almost find Gin if that noob can find this guy do you really belive Netero can't?



Did netero finish GI no he didn't also if he did find him would he have time to spare to find him whereas the zoldicks always stay on their mountain also zenos nen might work best with neteros as he's used to workin' with silva whereas the others might be lone wolves



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Well, I see no point in this bickering
> 
> I am sure that Netero could have contacted Gin if he wanted to. Gin's where abouts will definitely be known to Netero. The reason he chose Zeno was because he wanted to get someone killed
> 
> It is more logical to hire an assasin for it ... Gin was not an assasin. You pick the person with the best skills for the job.



Damn straight


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 2, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> Did netero finish GI no he didn't also if he did find him would he have time to spare to find him whereas the zoldicks always stay on their mountain also zenos nen might work best with neteros as he's used to workin' with silva whereas the others might be lone wolves
> 
> 
> 
> Damn straight



LOL since when you must finish GI just to find Gin i remember another guy finding him i forgot his name now but Gon is tying to avenge him and i know he didn't finish GI.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> LOL since when you must finish GI just to find Gin i remember another guy finding him i forgot his name now but Gon is tying to avenge him and i know he didn't finish GI.



Kaido was looking for him and I never said it was impossible but netero onlyhad a few days and like shanks said if you're killing somone hire a killer


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

It was Kaito Sionnach .. Kaido is from OP 

Finishing GI is not at all a criteria for finding Gin. Gin made the game as a good place to train his son. And other hunters for that matter. 

Kaito found him using some other means. Gon was probably the first person to complete GI. I dont think anyone else has ever finished the game ..... there is no point in playing the game if someone has completed it before


----------



## Power16 (Mar 2, 2008)

Its too early to tell how strong Zeno is and if he's top 5 then what about his dad or granddad Maha who sounds really strong with that only person to survive fighting is Netera back in his strong day statement? They should all logically be stronger then him and we have the top 5 hunters mention by Netero... Netero doesn't seem to think he's that strong and Zeno is probably still weaker then him. The stronger people just seem to still be ahead.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

I think Kuroro's teacher might be one anyhow OP298 did you ever show th colouring


----------



## Power16 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kuroro's teacher?


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Power16 said:


> Kuroro's teacher?



No way he discovered nen on his own like that also ther is this pic where he is weraing what looks like a dojo uniform
Link removed
This is only a theory however


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Power16 said:


> Its too early to tell how strong Zeno is and if he's top 5 then what about his dad or granddad Maha who sounds really strong with that only person to survive fighting is Netera back in his strong day statement? They should all logically be stronger then him and we have the top 5 hunters mention by Netero... Netero doesn't seem to think he's that strong and Zeno is probably still weaker then him. *The stronger people just seem to still be ahead.*



Totally agree on that one.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

I dont think Kuroro had a teacher. 

Only those who pass Hunter exam are taught by teachers/hunters.

I think people like Zolyedecks, Hisoka and Kuroro somehow learnt it on their own .... 
If Kuroro was taught by someone he might not have been recognized by the Hunter association 

So he might not even feature in Netero's calculations while making that statement.


----------



## Power16 (Mar 2, 2008)

Netero said:


> No way he discovered nen on his own like that also ther is this pic where he is weraing what looks like a dojo uniform
> Link removed
> This is only a theory however



Yeah i'm Shanks on that one.

That's just the clothes he was wearing when he fought Silva back then.


----------



## Xell (Mar 2, 2008)

You know what I've noticed.

The recent Hunter x Hunter chapters have mainly been narrative and not as much speech. Why is this? Is Togshi being lazy or something?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 2, 2008)

lol at how wrng those spoilers were

they hardly fought the kign at all!!

and killua already is with gon ??? ok... wtf is that shit

and mr octopus is going down unless palm saves


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, I think having a narrative is awesome addition ... 

It is much better than listening to pointless trash talk 

Narration actually gives the author more freedom IMO. Why is Togashi being lazy by not including dialogues ?? Narrative is harder IMO.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

I think there must be nen users in the city of shooting star and maybe one was his master he also why would hunters be the sole nen users


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 2, 2008)

lol at knuckle crying like a bitch

shoot looks so awesome

he grabbed yupi's eye? wtf

looks like shoot is confirmed dead

when will hakoware ever begin working on yupi???


----------



## Power16 (Mar 2, 2008)

Only time will tell.


----------



## Xell (Mar 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Well, I think having a narrative is awesome addition ...
> 
> It is much better than listening to pointless trash talk
> 
> Narration actually gives the author more freedom IMO. Why is Togashi being lazy by not including dialogues ?? Narrative is harder IMO.



Well with Narrative he doesn't have to worry about sticking to character. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind it, but I would just like some more dialogue from Gon and Killua.



AbnormallyNormal said:


> lol at knuckle crying like a bitch
> 
> shoot looks so awesome
> 
> ...



I honestly found that touching. It bought a lump to my throat. ;_;


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

It said somewhere gons level was 20'000 before potclean became hakoware and yupi's level is at 700'000


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh god im away for a couple of hours and this thread has like 10 pages that I missed!!!

First going back yes Mattaru YYh is awesome, Im glad you finally read it.

@MasterBait:you wont be number 3 for long I will spam my way to victroy



> Is Togshi being lazy or something?



Isn't he always? Anyway I feel the narrative makes th story better, the point is theres not been much talk lately so its better this way than having empty panels.


----------



## Xell (Mar 2, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Isn't he always? Anyway I feel the narrative makes th story better, the point is theres not been much talk lately so its better this way than having empty panels.



True. I guess it is more realistic. They're in the ant's base in a war zone. I guess the last thing they are going to do is talk a lot. Heh.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

The narativeness of the story is probably because we are in mili seconds at the moment nobody will have time to talk


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I agree that Togashi needn't think about characters .... but I think there is not much point in conversation at this time. 

I thing it is very refreshing ... when compared to some other mangas. Togashi never runs out of ideas  

I really was touched by Shoot's sacrifice and bravery .... he was a real soldier in there. 

Yeah, Yupi was measured at 700,000 while Gon was at 20,000.


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2008)

> Oh god im away for a couple of hours and this thread has like 10 pages that I missed!!!
> 
> First going back yes Mattaru YYh is awesome, Im glad you finally read it.



Your rep bar is glad too 

By the way, to revive the old "top 5 nen user" argument, don't forget Xeno's grandfather.
He was the only one to have fought Netero and survived after all, although we have no idea whether he's detereorated like netero.

(@_@) This thread needs more Shoot and Knuckle.

Is there a limit to what Shoot can capture inside Hotel Rafflesia?


edit: Yupi...IS OVER 9000 >___________________________<


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Also why would  chracter suddenly launch into a summary of the last few chapters. Now I have a theory about the next arc, IMO it will take place in the City of the SS. They will either have heard a rumor about Gin there or most likely Kurapica is hunting the GR again. There we will find out more about the GR's past and motives.


----------



## Power16 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've been thinking about this whole Gon and Killua battle against Nef and i think Gon needs a new nen(i.e a defensive one to protect himself before pulling Jaken). 

That probably won't happen since Killua is the one who's going to be buying him the time with his new Nen but Gon needs to step up or else he ain't catching up.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Power16 said:


> I've been thinking about this whole Gon and Killua battle against Nef and i think Gon needs a new nen(i.e a defensive one to protect himself before pulling Jaken).
> 
> That probably won't happen since Killua is the one who's going to be buying him the time with his new Nen but Gon needs to step up or else he ain't catching up.



Maybe I alwys hopped he had more then Jajanken Hisoka has 2 hatsu hopefully gon will

Edit:*I'm finlly Netero w00t*


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

I think the next arc will feature Kuroro X Hisoka X Machi action  

I wont agree to anything else  

What do you guys think Machi will do when Hisoka tries to fight Kuroro ? Will she aid him or will she hinder him ??

Transformation X Transformation is the best kind of possibility .... 

Edit: Sionnach you bastard ... you got your name changed to Netero ... 

you better back that up with awesome Sigs and Avatars 

OR else *the PLANK* will be waiting for you 

Then we will get a party started


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2008)

Machi is far too loyal to Kuroro to convert to Hisoka-ism.

I think she'll tie up Hisoka and let Kuroro molest him.


Don't you just love the Franklin x Shizuku relationship 


edit: any ideas on the Cheetah's new nen abilities?

It's throwing rather duboious  ambiguity on how one acquires nen. Apparantly he was given it.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I think the next arc will feature Kuroro X Hisoka X Machi action
> 
> I wont agree to anything else
> 
> ...



She says kuroro the whole time but I think she wants are hisoka


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2008)

Machi has never really shown loyalty to Hisoka so she'd probably whip him if she had the chance

And Shoot ain't dead yet, but he soon will be, Knuckle I wanna hug you


----------



## Power16 (Mar 2, 2008)

I want to see her fight seriously.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Just thinking yupi is the only normal guard one is a freaky moth faggit and pitou looks like a girl


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Machi is far too loyal to Kuroro to convert to Hisoka-ism.
> 
> I think she'll tie up Hisoka and let Kuroro molest him.
> 
> ...



hehe, thats an image ..... but will she be successful in tying Hisoka up  ??? 

Wait what relationship did they have  ?? 

There are too many enemies ... too few people to fight them. I dont think he will be defeated as easily as the last time ..... 

Chimera Ants  completely fucked up the rules of Nen .... that is what is making them such a dangerous enemy.


Edit: Netero ... how exactly is Yupi normal ?? He is every hentai girl's worst nightmare ...... tentacle rape


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Firstly Netero congrats on your name  

Such an awesome name 

@ Shanks - stop dreaming she will never be on Hisoka's side but Mattaru (here goes my ulter ego fan-girlism :sigh) no no, Hisoka will kick both their asses before that happens


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Hisoka vs Kuroro who do you think will wi I've no clue yet


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Netero you sure pick them right LOL

Thats another head scratcher, we wont know till we see it. Thats all I can say.

Obviously I want it to be Hisoka but it wont be easy


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Firstly Netero congrats on your name
> 
> Such an awesome name
> 
> @ Shanks - stop dreaming she will never be on Hisoka's side but Mattaru (here goes my ulter ego fan-girlism :sigh) no no, Hisoka will kick both their asses before that happens



lol I aint dreaming  

Machi is unpredictable ..... Transformation users are not loyal ... you never know what she will do at that moment. 

Hisoka is good but he cant take two GR members at the same time


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Knowing Hisoka's trickery she wont be there.

None of the GR members will be there just like how it happened last time. otherwise Hisoka wont fight him.

It defenetly be a one on one.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Kuroro is stronger then Hisoka IMO he has so many more moves and knows about bungee gum


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Netero said:


> Kuroro is stronger then Hisoka IMO he has so many more moves and knows about bungee gum



True True, but on the other hand do you think hisoka would be stupid enough to  go to fight with no strategy?

With hisoka its not all about power


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2008)

The way Hisoka treats his limbs he might need Machi around.

As for Kuroro v Hisoka, Im not sure. We've yet to see both on full power so until then we can't decide. Btw what do you guys think Kuroro's backstory will be like?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Hisoka wont be unprepared either ..... 

It would be an epic match ... the GI will probably stand around in a circle and watch one of the best fights of Shounen history  

Hisoka wont persuade Machi. It will be entirely upto her to decide ...


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The way Hisoka treats his limbs he might need Machi around.
> 
> As for Kuroro v Hisoka, Im not sure. We've yet to see both on full power so until then we can't decide. Btw what do you guys think Kuroro's backstory will be like?



Kick ass is what. Also the person who was asking about the ants using nenit was when gon and killua attcked the dog ant they opened his nen hole thingys and also pitou learning off ponzou's brain


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The way Hisoka treats his limbs he might need Machi around.
> 
> As for Kuroro v Hisoka, Im not sure. We've yet to see both on full power so until then we can't decide. Btw what do you guys think Kuroro's backstory will be like?



He spent his whole childhood chasing Video Tapes 
[Remember that part? ]


 in other news, the ants have a jyonen user! did Kuroro get to Abengane do you think? if not, he could molest this ant


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2008)

Kuroro spent his time chasing porn videos=win

Nah if I remember Abengane was willing to help them....I think...stupid memory


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

remind me who is abengane


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Kuroru's back story hmmm  probably something around lines of Jairo XD

But seriously it probably be something really sad


----------



## Power16 (Mar 2, 2008)

Most GR should have similar stories at least the one that originated from the same place as Kuroro.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Is Gin as strong as the royal guards do you think


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2008)

Ging is probably be as strong (if not stronger) than the king.


----------



## Power16 (Mar 2, 2008)

It all depends how the King fight plays out (die, turn good). If Ging is too be stronger than Netero and has experience then he will probably be stronger and he is one of the topr 5 hunters Netero mentioned.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

Ging will roundhouse kick Meruem out of the universe


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

I mean would he have as much nen like yupi is 700'000 and gon is 20'000 what do you think Gin is


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

HE'S OVER 9000 BILLION!


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Just rereading and a future arc will be with that jairo guy from NGL who seems to be an ant free from the queens control


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah but that arc is gonna have to wait. I doubt it will be now it will be in the next 3 to 5 years time.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Yeah but that arc is gonna have to wait. I doubt it will be now it will be in the next 3 to 5 years time.



I reckon we'll have another GR arc in the City of the Shooting Star and then who knows


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

I just hated how York Shin was supposed to be the first real GR arc and yet Kurapica barely even put a dent in them. If that's how every GR arc goes then it's going to take forever for Kurapica to beat them all.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

wait what are gr arcs ???


----------



## Shintiko (Mar 2, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> wait what are gr arcs ???



Genei Ryodan arcs.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2008)

In the next GR I'd expect serious bloodshed.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

well ty then


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 2, 2008)

gon + killua ought to stand a good chance at defeating a single royal guard especially if gon gets uber pissed


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a question. Is Nefelpitou a girl or a guy?


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

Pitou is a trap like Haku, Jun, and Bridget.

Meh you know if this were YYH the Genei Ryodan would have all died in one arc instead of having two die and the rest just run off.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I just hated how York Shin was supposed to be the first real GR arc and yet Kurapica barely even put a dent in them. If that's how every GR arc goes then it's going to take forever for Kurapica to beat them all.



To be fare I thought it was good and just kept to reality, I would have hated it if Kurapica would have won in the first try (come on a rookie kid takes on the whole GR?), he wasnt ready for them and I still think he needs more training (nen wise)


----------



## Power16 (Mar 2, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> gon + killua ought to stand a good chance at defeating a single royal guard especially if gon gets uber pissed



Not when their suppose to be more powerful than Netero. The battle is going to have alot of quick thinking and planning involve. Luck is probably going to take a big part unless Killua new nen is super effective.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2008)

Who knows maybe the next arc wil begin with Kurapica fighting a GR member.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 2, 2008)

I wanna see Feitan do his Pain Packer on some ants, that would satisfy me enough to forgive Togashi somewhat for his constant breaks.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

@OP298 did you finish that colouring yet I wanna see it


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

no my computer is letting me save it i worked for  2  hours i am starting to think i need to find out working on it and it didnt save more about my computer


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 2, 2008)

i still want hanzo, tompa, and shalnark to form a team


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i still want hanzo, tompa, and shalnark to form a team



Are you a fool tompa will destroy kuroro and assume control of the GR


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I wanna see Feitan do his Pain Packer on some ants, that would satisfy me enough to forgive Togashi somewhat for his constant breaks.



I liked feitan the most out of GR as well. 

He needs more panel time  hell alot of them need more panels


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

> To be fare I thought it was good and just kept to reality, I would have hated it if Kurapica would have won in the first try (come on a rookie kid takes on the whole GR?), he wasnt ready for them and I still think he needs more training (nen wise)



I just mean that it would have been better had Kurapica been able to take out like 4 or 5 of them. Not just 2.


----------



## Power16 (Mar 2, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i still want hanzo, tompa, and shalnark to form a team



Hanzo, i really want that guy back.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 2, 2008)

well since the king still doesnt know his name (fuck those fake spoilers ) i still will believe that him finding that out will, in combo with komugi and her genius mind hatsu, make him totally change personalities, either get way stronger or just give up or something really unexpected


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I just mean that it would have been better had Kurapica been able to take out like 4 or 5 of them. Not just 2.



Do you think? I thought beating Ubo was abit pushing it to be fare.
They are world class gangesters we are talking about. taking 4 or 5 would have been jaw dropping XD


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well since the king still doesnt know his name (fuck those fake spoilers ) i still will believe that him finding that out will, in combo with komugi and her genius mind hatsu, make him totally change personalities, either get way stronger or just give up or something really unexpected



It is my dearest hope the king doesn't become good or give up


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2008)

If the King goes soft then I will give up my rep bar 


I want to see some more nobunaga action. His hatsu will be awesome...

@Aethos:  Hahaha, I noticed that. The villain teams die away so quickly...


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Do you think? I thought beating Ubo was abit pushing it to be fare.
> They are world class gangesters we are talking about. taking 4 or 5 would have been jaw dropping XD



well Ubo was just a reinforcement user with no other abilities. He was probably the easiest to defeat anyways.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Aethos said:


> well Ubo was just a reinforcement user with no other abilities. He was probably the easiest to defeat anyways.



Ubo was a monster he wasn't like gon his entire body was a weapon like remember even his scream


----------



## Power16 (Mar 2, 2008)

Netero said:


> Ubo was a monster he wasn't like gon his entire body was a weapon like remember even his scream



So true, another member should of died we could seen so much more out Ubo.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

ATM i'm using ubo's big bang as the foreshado of gons rock


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 2, 2008)

Power16 said:


> So true, another member should of died we could seen so much more out Ubo.


That little fucker that can make copies of things and needs a frickin haircut should've died, he seems useless anyways.


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> That little fucker that can make copies of things and needs a frickin haircut should've died, he seems useless anyways.



I don't think we've seen all of him I reckon he can clone himself aswell if he wasn't strong I doubt he'd be in the GR


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> That little fucker that can make copies of things and needs a frickin haircut should've died, he seems useless anyways.



LOL Thats a nice description there :rofl 

yeah I dont think he deserves to be in GR


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2008)

Korutopi is awesome ... The GR aren't all fighters anyway.
There's intelligence, shield and offence.

I think Ubo's death was justified and epicly epic... It was just so jaw-dropping and I bet all the Kurapika fanboys fapped themselves silly.

I want to see Franklin in hardcore battle mode


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

Korutopi is able to fight remember him shizuku and machi stood up to phinx(my homie) and feitan


@mattaru I've finally solved the fish problem


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

suddenly Leorio kills all the GR members out of nowhere with a well placed jump kick.


----------



## mootz (Mar 2, 2008)

leorio is epic win monster


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2008)

Aethos said:


> suddenly Leorio kills all the GR members out of nowhere with a well placed jump kick.



Well, save for Machi and Shizuku. He groped them a bit first. Then a bit more. Then he groped them to death   

@Netero >> X3Hot Diggity

I remember that part when Leorio was shownto be physically stronger than Gon and Kurapika since he opened two gates.
[but still weaker than killua]


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

and yet Leorio is pretty much the most useless since he hasn't even developed a nen style yet.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 2, 2008)

Even Hisoka was interested in Leorio. I wonder why though


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 2, 2008)

Netero said:


> Korutopi is able to fight remember him shizuku and machi stood up to phinx(my homie) and feitan


I remember that, i don't remember him fighting though...


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Leorio is THA MAN and he will beat tompa  (which is our final villian)


----------



## Netero (Mar 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I remember that, i don't remember him fighting though...



remember franklin stepped in and said to wait and see what happened


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2008)

Aethos said:


> and yet Leorio is pretty much the most useless since he hasn't even developed a nen style yet.



Hmm, we just haven't seen him or Kurapika for the last 500 chapters.

I'm sure he's developed something interesting and pervey.


By the way, Gon x Palm is 100% approved.

Comedy relief  Poor guy didn't know he got dumped.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 2, 2008)

Leorio is the King in disguise.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

no he isnt he is palm


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 2, 2008)

leorio = shit

all he has is book smarts


----------



## mootz (Mar 2, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> leorio = shit
> 
> all he has is book smarts



negs negs negs

no but seriousily

NEGS


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 2, 2008)

hanzo vs leorio would go for about 1 panel


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 2, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I have a question. Is Nefelpitou a girl or a guy?



This manga is almost like Saint Seiya you never know there is too much shemale or female around here; I bet its a dude.


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2008)

Nefelpitou is male. He has been explicitly referred to as a 'he' and you know Togashi well enough to know that he's anti-feminism  [ironically vs the sailor moon series his wife publishes]

FOR THE RECORD:

Karuto, the new GR member, is also male. 

Kurapika is male, despite being an absolute frigid and sexually devoid S&M bondage handcuff maniac. He could not even look at Leorio's Glorious manhood without punching him in the face. 

On the other hand, Hisoka is actually a girl


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Kurapika is male, despite being an absolute frigid and sexually devoid S&M bondage handcuff maniac. He could not even look at Leorio's Glorious manhood without punching him in the face.
> 
> On the other hand, Hisoka is actually a girl



what what what? Hisoka is a man  although he might have more  interest in men 

:rofl @ Kurapica though XD


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Nefelpitou is male. He has been explicitly referred to as a 'he' and you know Togashi well enough to know that he's anti-feminism  [ironically vs the sailor moon series his wife publishes]
> 
> FOR THE RECORD:
> 
> ...



No way she is a shemale? Ilumi, Karuto, Kurapika, Biske true form, Machi they almost trick me.


----------



## mootz (Mar 2, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> hanzo vs leorio would go for about 1 panel



leorio wins

flawless victory


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> No way she is a shemale? Ilumi, Karuto, Kurapika, Biske true form, Machi they almost trick me.



All the Zaoldyeck children are boys unfortunately.
And Kurapika is just a flaming transvestite 

on a different note, would everyone like to recount how they felt when they heard hunter x hunter was returning on october the 6th after more than a year of inactivity?

I reached down south for the North Pole and fapped till kingdom came.
And the first chapter that came out didn't disappoint.

Well, it did in the light of Nexgear's 261 spoof


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2008)

I think I read HxH around August so the Hiatus wasn't so long for me

And I just don't buy Karuto is male, look at the clothes he wears, he's not making it easy for us


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

Not to mention that Karuto has faggy paper powers.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

ahh ionly had to wait a few days for the new chapter


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2008)

Karuto looked so cute in the anime too.
They gave him purple eyes and very suggestive eyelashes.

I love the way he cut that Chimera Ant up too.

Was Zazan [the chimera ant feitan killed] male by the way?
I remember someone saying that all the queen's offspring were male. I think she referred toherself as the New Queen though. 

@_@


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

if the king does turn good. I'm guessing he'll just go meet up with those other chimera ants who promised to stop laying hands on humans

ah and matteru how you liking YYH?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 2, 2008)

Finally caught up with whats going on .... 

Too many people dont seem to know Togashi is twisted in every sense. He would probably produce the most mind fucked seinen manga of all time  

It will be filled with shemales and transversites who go around causing mayhem  

And Leorio is win. No girl can withstand his groping  

His gropemonster will work even on people like kurapica .... so he is practically invincible


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

i wonder if the gin from yyh will look like gons father


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> It will be filled with shemales and transversites who go around causing mayhem



Sounds like something 4chan would love.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah that realy wouldnt surpirse me


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 2, 2008)

i still want to see how the king manhandles those geezers, and how easy it will be


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

the king will lose


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

i am better sure killua is off heie i can total see killua in that pic


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah read the series.
Certain character motifs are recurring.

And here is Killua's cat face, but not on Hiei. It mademe laugh quite a bit


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> ^^ Yeah I like how Kuwabara is now the key to opening the darkness. If this was an unoriginal anime, it would be the quiet character, probably Kurama.
> 
> And I take back what I said about predictable storyline:
> 
> ...



You're welcome and yeah there's lots of GAR moments in YYH. Heck when I started reading HxH it was after YYH and I basically figured that

Gon = Yusuke
Leorio = Kuwabara
Kurapica = Kurama
Killua = Hiei
Bisque = Genkai

it's rather cool how you can paralell both stories, and believe me when I say it just keeps getting better and better from there. lol I just loved the part when


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yusuke thought Toguro actually killed Kuwabara and there he was alive and well. XD




and it seems like you're neck deep into the Sensui arc. This is a rather interesting arc as well and believe me when I say that the predictability factor just completely goes down the tubes the further in it you go. Heck the Yusuke vs Sensui fight alone is enough to make you go WTF.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 2, 2008)

Kuwabara is just the most pwnsome character Togashi ever made. Although Leorio could reach his level by the next time he shows up.

I really hope Leorio and Kurapica show up again once this arc is over. It's been far too long since we saw them.



Aethos said:


> You're welcome and yeah there's lots of GAR moments in YYH. Heck when I started reading HxH it was after YYH and I basically figured that
> 
> Gon = Yusuke
> Leorio = Kuwabara
> ...



While Kuwabara/Leorio, Kurapica/Kurama, and Bisque/Genkai are pretty clear, I'd argue against the other two.

Hiei and Killua have some similarities, but there are some pretty major differences between them. Especially Killua's whole nature. And Gon and Yusuke are extremely different, imho.



> and it seems like you're neck deep into the Sensui arc. This is a rather interesting arc as well and believe me when I say that the predictability factor just completely goes down the tubes the further in it you go. Heck the Yusuke vs Sensui fight alone is enough to make you go WTF.



Not only is the fight awesome, but Sensui was just such an original villain. I loved all the villains in Yu Yu Hakusho, because Togashi came up with such cool ideas for them.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah they have scan  a little bit into the arc past suehgie


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> Kuwabara is just the most pwnsome character Togashi ever made. Although Leorio could reach his level by the next time he shows up.
> 
> I really hope Leorio and Kurapika show up again once this arc is over. It's been far too long since we saw them.



lol well Leorio is just as hard headed it seems.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 2, 2008)

> While Kuwabara/Leorio, Kurapica/Kurama, and Bisque/Genkai are pretty clear, I'd argue against the other two.
> 
> Hiei and Killua have some similarities, but there are some pretty major differences between them. Especially Killua's whole nature. And Gon and Yusuke are extremely different, imho.



Gon is the main character and Killua is the silent badass killer. I mean really the paralells are quite clear even if they aren't totally the same.


> Not only is the fight awesome, but Sensui was just such an original villain. I loved all the villains in Yu Yu Hakusho, because Togashi came up with such cool ideas for them.



Indeed you gotta love the way Sensui gets fucked up in that arc. Although that little thing between him and Itsuki is just plain freaky, and it's probably the reason he got so fucked up over seeing that.


----------



## Gary (Mar 2, 2008)

well that is why he gets fucked up


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok that does it ....  

I need to check out YYH now ...... But I am already reading Priest


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 3, 2008)

Whoa! 8 pages after I left?! 

@CMgogo  It will be a tough race...



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Ok that does it ....
> 
> I need to check out YYH now ...... But I am already reading Priest



Check it out Shanks! I know you'll love it!  

I've already finished that series via anime when I was still a fourth grader a.k.a. 8 years ago... and it's really worth the read/watch. Though I never really finished the manga coz it's not finish yet.

Even though I'm a Killua fanboy and I know it's obvious that Killua is parallel to Hiei, but my favorite YYH character is Kuwabara!


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 3, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> I've already finished that series via anime when I was still a fourth grader a.k.a. 8 years ago... and it's really worth the read/watch. Though I never really finished the manga coz it's not finish yet.



And it has one of the best anime adaptations ever, imho. 112 episodes without filler, expanding on everything, and awesome drama, music and voice acting (both subbed and dubbed).



> Even though I'm a Killua fanboy and I know it's obvious that Killua is parallel to Hiei, but my favorite YYH character is Kuwabara!



w00t! Spread the Kuwabara love.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 3, 2008)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> And it has one of the best anime adaptations ever, imho. 112 episodes without filler, expanding on everything, and awesome drama, music and voice acting (both subbed and dubbed).



Agreed. 

And both dubs and subs are pretty good.... in fact, I love its dub. 

Shanks, if you're planning to watch the anime then you should try the dubs! 



> w00t! Spread the Kuwabara love.



KUWABARA FTW!!! Kuwabara >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hiei   (fakt)


----------



## Xell (Mar 3, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> KUWABARA FTW!!! Kuwabara >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hiei   (fakt)



They're both kickass.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 3, 2008)

Xell said:


> They're both kickass.



Kicking ass is one thing.

Kuwabara goes far beyond kicking ass. He is every ounce of manliness and awesome packed into the body of a 14 year old boy.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

I will read it .... but Priest is only 110 chapters so far .. it is seinen by the way ..... 

I just had to read it after i saw a certain panel in the post a manga panel thread in the library  

Let me tell you the list of stuff I need to read :

MANGA: Gantz(160-current), JJBA(ch.30-current), Kekkaishi(all), Priest(all), 20th Century boys and so on ....

Fantasy Fiction: Malazan book of the Fallen (reread 5000 pages), Black company (10 books), Chronicles of the Thomas Covenant(6 books), Dune series (atleast the first 3 books)  

My brain is smoking like Gon's


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 3, 2008)

Xell said:


> They're both kickass.



True enough, but still...

Kuwabara >>>>>>>>> Hiei >>> Yusuke = Kurama  

@Shanks
You can read it anytime you want, you don't have to hurry yourself.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

lol ... I need to write them down and stick it to this computer ... 

But the panels you mentioned are really good ... YYH is worth reading lol


----------



## Gary (Mar 3, 2008)

where is nico and hisoka is a pervert he wasa looking at gon and killua butts


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

Nico Robin is asleep (it is about 7 AM at her place ) .... people need to crash right  

Hisoka was looking at fruits  

Calling him a pervert for it is a bit too harsh


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 3, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Nico Robin is asleep (it is about 7 AM at her place ) .... people need to crash right
> 
> *Hisoka was looking at fruits *
> 
> Calling him a pervert for it is a bit too harsh



Time zones are a hindrance for continuous spamdiscussions... 

And I might add that he was only looking at DELICIOUS unripe fruits... 
He was just being a pro fruit reaper.


----------



## Gary (Mar 3, 2008)

ok not a pervert some other word that i dont know of and how many  i want to see how many times i have posted in here


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 3, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> ok not a pervert some other word that i dont know of and how many  i want to see how many times i have posted in here



I don't know how Robin will react if you'll even call Hisoka a pervert. 

And do you mean this?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

well, she accepts his faults along with his virtues 

she is magnanimous


----------



## Gary (Mar 3, 2008)

how idd you find that i need to now and also crap i frogot about hisoka fan girls


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 3, 2008)

Was i the only one that thought YYH was somewhat boring? I read up to the finals of the DT, then i dropped it and i have't felt like picking it up again tbh.


----------



## Fran (Mar 3, 2008)

Haha awesome, Robin owns 10% of this thread.



Share the scan Shanks, share! I might be interested >.>


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

hey there guys ... I am upto 2500 posts with this one ... let me share the scan XD

This was posted by pek the villian in the post a manga thread ... I havent come to that part yet. The manga has very few double panels ... I love double panels


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh hello guys, 

Did somebody called Hisoka a pervert? of course he is a pervert soon he will be a hermit :rofl but not as perverted as Mattaru, he wants a Killua Porn FC 

@ Shanks - That scan looks great, why there are so many mangas out there and so little time? 

@ Mattaru - I hoping to rise that percentage


----------



## Batman (Mar 3, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Was i the only one that thought YYH was somewhat boring? I read up to the finals of the DT, then i dropped it and i have't felt like picking it up again tbh.



I tried reading it like 4 times. I find it unbelievably boring. I think hunter x hunter is just too good, my expectations were too high.


----------



## DocTerror (Mar 3, 2008)

Batman said:


> I tried reading it like 4 times. I find it unbelievably boring. I think hunter x hunter is just too good, my expectations were too high.



Its starts off boring and slow but soon enuf it packs in the excitement.


----------



## Batman (Mar 3, 2008)

DocTerror said:


> Its starts off boring and slow but soon enuf it packs in the excitement.



That's just it I read about 5 volumes total. I didn't not find the action that appealing.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I just finished watching Sunabouzu have plenty of time now X3


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Oh hello guys,
> 
> Did somebody called Hisoka a pervert? of course he is a pervert soon he will be a hermit :rofl but not as perverted as Mattaru, he wants a Killua Porn FC
> 
> ...



Welcome back  

Yeah, priest looks good ... but I dunno how I will feel about the manga without too many doublespreads ... 

why will hisoka become a hermit  ? 
Mattaru is the undisputed king of pervertedness  ... he singlehandedly ruined/redefined what the emoticon  stands for


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 3, 2008)

Just breached 40k in rep, just feelt like telling someone


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 3, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Was i the only one that thought YYH was somewhat boring? I read up to the finals of the DT, then i dropped it and i have't felt like picking it up again tbh.



The only time I felt it was already boring was during the 3 Kings saga mainly because it lacks Kuwabara... but it's not just as good as the beginning arcs. Though I agree that DT was the best arc in YYH. In fact, I see it that DT arc is the one which defines YYH as it is YYH at its best. But its still a good watch nonetheless...


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 3, 2008)

DT was good, but it didn't really feel *that* good in comparison to other tournaments.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 3, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Just breached 40k in rep, just feelt like telling someone


Im still gonna steal your avatar


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

dammit I am only 39 points behind the 40k ... If only everyone returned my reps


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 3, 2008)

I know Shanks I will rep you for all the Arsenal talk when i can


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 3, 2008)

I love the YYH dark tournament such a good arc


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 3, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> DT was good, but it didn't really feel *that* good in comparison to other tournaments.



Really?! I actually think it's great! I even like it more than the DB tourney. But even so... I'll still put HxH above it!


----------



## ROKUDAIMEHOKAGE (Mar 3, 2008)

Didn't the spoiler come out today?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

lol yeah no one is posting  

Killua the closet pervert FC would be awesome  

I wanna see Killua and Leorio X Machi and Shizuku  

I actually love doublespreads. If you want a good site that hosts doublespreads, check out mangavolume.com ... the doublespreads always open in a new link .... 

Windows OS sucks ... Linux FTW


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2008)

I've read half of Priest, its not as good as I hoped but its decent. My real issue with manga is that the art work is just not as good as the other ones I read.

And Shanks, im in


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

what Priest's single spreads aren't breathtaking ... when I read Seinen, I kinda try to compare it with berserk and Gantz ... it is really hard to match them ... 

I just have to get to the place which shows that doublepage ... it is really awesome tbh

yeah I knew it


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2008)

My issue was that stupidly I kept comparing it to Hellsing, and not many manga compare to that artwork. Anyway the mangas not really long so enjoy!!! And btw if any of you haven't read Deadman Wonderland yet then do yourselves a favour and read it now!!!!

And shank, I've decided to walk the plank


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

Lets all walk the plank  

I've heard about that manga too ... boy we should be paid to read manga somewhere  

Juggling work and this stuff is too difficult :S


----------



## mootz (Mar 3, 2008)

deadman wonderland should be read, i can attest to that


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys,

@ Mattaru - Killua the Pervert FC sounds really good XD Maybe we should start thinking about it

@ Shanks - I know what you mean I am still trying to finish OP anime, god I am slow 

On the other note there are no new spoilers out yet 

And Shanks what are you talking about people not returning your reps, where is my rep?  I repped you like 2 days ago 

@ CMgogo - Congrats on being Lumaniry


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

OP will take a lot of time ... 

I am slacking off watching Heroes instead of working  

I am gonna pay for that tomorrow  

maybe not


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

You are watching Heroes?  which episode you are on? 

EDIT :

Thanks for the rep btw


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

well, I am on the 16th episode of the first season ... 

that Mohinder sounds like me lol 

nah he doesnt  ... Indians generally dont talk in such a formal manner ....


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah I thought so, he is too damn americanised 

But thats my mental image for you 

Well I am off to go home see you guys in 10 mins XD


----------



## Netero (Mar 3, 2008)

Sup did I miss anything. I really need to change mine sig


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

yeah change your sig ... 

Get a badass Netero sig or else


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

You will *WALK THE PLANK*


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 3, 2008)

who will ?? 

*
walk 

the 

plank*


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

emmmmmmmm I guess Netero


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 3, 2008)

so what's going on in this thread?


----------



## Netero (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll need to find a funny Netero pic well I'll be back later with it


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

Aethos said:


> so what's going on in this thread?



Nothing just the usual daily talk XD


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 3, 2008)

lol people want to see Netero pr0n? That's the topic?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

Netero Pr0n?  

We are talking about Netero needing to change his siggi it needs to go with his name


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 3, 2008)

ah I see. I thought you guys were really turning weird or something lol.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

no no us and wierd? :amazed never


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 3, 2008)

lol ah you're right. You guys could never be weird lol.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 3, 2008)

i want new spoilers  

togashi's art looks pretty good again... a nice colour page to open up the next 10 chapters


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 3, 2008)

272 should focus on morau vs pufu


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> 272 should focus on morau vs pufu



there is a good chance it will


----------



## Netero (Mar 3, 2008)

Ah I wont be able to change my siggy til the weekend

@nico
glad to see you over at OPHQ


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

Netero said:


> Ah I wont be able to change my siggy til the weekend



Uhhhhhhhhhh why not? 



Netero said:


> @nico
> glad to see you over at OPHQ



Me too XD


----------



## Netero (Mar 3, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhh why not?
> 
> 
> 
> Me too XD



I gotta finish mattarus pic then I have to find a good netero pic


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

o I see, that Mattaru's pic took more time than you thought I bet XD
I cant wait to see it though, you better show it here too


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 3, 2008)

i dont think morau stands a chance vs pufu honestly. pufu acting like a fagg0r is only a bluff


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

No I doubt it either, in fact out of morau's team Knuckle is the only one who has a chance of surviving and thats if he is lucky


----------



## Netero (Mar 3, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i dont think morau stands a chance vs pufu honestly. pufu acting like a fagg0r is only a bluff



No I don't think pufus faggotry is an act don't think morau will win though methinks Novu will help him



Nico Robin said:


> o I see, that Mattaru's pic took more time than you thought I bet XD
> I cant wait to see it though, you better show it here too



Yup the fish is sucking up hours of my time


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 3, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i dont think morau stands a chance vs pufu honestly. pufu acting like a fagg0r is only a bluff


Pufu will shed skin and become Chuck Norris, it's all over after that.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

I thought Morau was badass from begining ^.^ I just liked his whole character design and his hatsu X3 and he didnt disappoint me at all he kept getting better and better


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 3, 2008)

Indeed. Morau is awesome, and I want to see what he can do against Pufu. Even if he's only at 30% of his power, he should still be really impressive.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 3, 2008)

morau has won way too many battles in a row... he's due for death

novu showing up at the last sec to help would be cool though


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a feeling that Novu will end up showing up as well, They are just too powerfull, they need reinforcement and I dont want to see anyone other than Novu or Biskue


----------



## mootz (Mar 3, 2008)

hisoka and leorio tag team the king

kurapica solos all the remaining guards


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

mootz said:


> hisoka and leorio tag team the king
> 
> kurapica solos all the remaining guards



 you forgot about Tompa-SAN


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 3, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> you forgot about Tompa-SAN



And Hanzo


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

I was gonna put him too, but he might actually turn up you never know :rofl


----------



## mootz (Mar 3, 2008)

you never know what could happen


----------



## Slips (Mar 3, 2008)

mootz said:


> you never know what could happen




Such is the beauty if HxH


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay hisoka is around and lurking :WOW

Long time no seen


----------



## Fran (Mar 3, 2008)

W00t I'm awake from my nap


@AETHOS: WOOOOOOT NETERO PRON FC!
@Kurapika: Thanks for the suggestion. I've downloaded it and I think theres a little conflict with Vista, but nothing a bit of fondling won't fixx.

@Feanor:  will take deadman wonderland up the moment yyh is finished.


----------



## Slips (Mar 3, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay hisoka is around and lurking :WOW
> 
> Long time no seen



Been busy with work. Far too busy

I'm still up to date though


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 3, 2008)

I know what you mean I have been busy myself too but with watching anime that is LOL


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 3, 2008)

Hanzo i sure miss that guy


----------



## Fran (Mar 3, 2008)

Hanzo was quite pervey. He was taking photos of Menzi


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 3, 2008)

I miss Hanzo. I hope that he shows up again in the manga sometime in the future. He was pretty cool in the Hunter Exam.


----------



## Gary (Mar 3, 2008)

hello people


----------



## mootz (Mar 3, 2008)

hello one piece


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2008)

Im sure Togashi has something great in mind for hanzo, maybe a revenge arc all to himself

HxH lacks rescue arcs.


----------



## Fran (Mar 3, 2008)

Gon: [Wields Fishing Rod] ...Didja know? If you use two hands...YOU CAN CATCH BIGGER FISH 

Killua 



Would you guys recommend watching the YYH anime?
I'm just about to finish the manga. on chapter 155, 7 more to go [excluding new releases._.]

It's been a great read.Thanks for the recommendation. Will look at Deadman Wonderland next.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2008)

Deadman wonderland currently only has around 10 chapters so it shouldn't take you long, but its pretty awesome

YYH anime is worth watching, its adds quite abit to the manga.


----------



## Majeh (Mar 3, 2008)

so is the new chapter out yet like the title of this thread says...or no?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2008)

I was like at the yusuke/Keiko moment in the anime, have some sex already


----------



## Gary (Mar 3, 2008)

lmao and from whati  know only one or 2 people scan the manga


----------



## Razza (Mar 3, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Im sure Togashi has something great in mind for hanzo, maybe a revenge arc all to himself
> 
> HxH lacks rescue arcs.



It had one. Sorta.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 3, 2008)

I wonder if a character with 100,000 aura points in HXH would be equal to a character in YYH with 100,000 points.


----------



## Gary (Mar 3, 2008)

yeah expecti  dont understand auro points they didnt have them in the other chapters


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 3, 2008)

Onrik said:


> It had one. Sorta.



It had one. But in typical Hunter x Hunter fashion, it had the most atypical rescue arc ever.

In which the would be rescuers accomplish nothing and the people holding the 'victim' let him go without any fuss.

God, I love Togashi.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 3, 2008)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> It had one. But in typical Hunter x Hunter fashion, it had the most atypical rescue arc ever.
> 
> In which the would be rescuers accomplish nothing and the people holding the 'victim' let him go without any fuss.
> 
> God, I love Togashi.



LOL. So true... 

And what I also love about HxH is because it's not always the main protagonists who'll defeat the boss villain. In fact, they lose to obviously stronger opponents which is just reasonable.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 3, 2008)

i'm not elite enough for this thread i give up


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 4, 2008)

Noeeees ... dont give up on us Abnormallynormal .... 

I am still hoping to get a rep from you   

Togashi is the elitist bastard ...  

@Kuwabaratheman   
Thats how rescue arcs should work ... :rofl


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 4, 2008)

i hope we get to see more jairo and kuroro lucifer soon, they fucking rule


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 4, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i hope we get to see more *jairo* and kuroro lucifer soon, they fucking rule



I can not give much opinion on Jairo since we haven't really seen much of him yet... apart from his battered childhood days I mean. But I agree w/ you that Kuroro oWnS!!! He fought 2 of the strongest Zaoldyeck gaiz w/ his other hand holding a book.  

And that fish hatsu he pulled out is scary... :S


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 4, 2008)

I think Togashi will reserve Jairo for the ending arcs. I think he needs to gain more power before he can be a serious threat. Thats precisely what he has set about to do IMO.

Kuroro will be back after this arc  ... 
Kuroro X Hisoka makes me drool in anticipation 

Edit: me out of reps today


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't know if Jairo is a final villain material or not, but I think it's still too early for a final villain... I know it feels that we've already reached too far, but if you'll think about it... it's just because of the hiatus. Personally, I don't want the final villain to be an insect.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 4, 2008)

jairo should end this arc by killing the king himself, something badass like that


----------



## mootz (Mar 4, 2008)

which one is jairo again, is it that guy with the shitty past that wasnt quite explained

i am reading a lot of different things at the moment and its been awhile since i read hxh

im not good with all the japanese names of so many characters


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 4, 2008)

mootz said:


> *which one is jairo again, is it that guy with the shitty past that wasnt quite explained
> *
> i am reading a lot of different things at the moment and its been awhile since i read hxh
> 
> im not good with all the japanese names of so many characters



Yup yup... he is Jairo! 

Anyway, does anyone of you knows why he became an insect (i meant chimera ant to be specific) and how is that possible?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 4, 2008)

jairo is that one dude who used to be the shadow don of the underground NGL... he had a terrible childhood and past, and that made him super self reliant and ruthless. and even thoguh he was turned into an ant his mind stayed human because he had such strong will. he was seen walking around totally unnnoticed by ants plotting his next schemes


----------



## mootz (Mar 4, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> jairo is that one dude who used to be the shadow don of the underground NGL... he had a terrible childhood and past, and that made him super self reliant and ruthless. and even thoguh he was turned into an ant his mind stayed human because he had such strong will. he was seen walking around totally unnnoticed by ants plotting his next schemes



jairo is win


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 4, 2008)

Tompa-san will 1 hit KO Jairo.


----------



## mootz (Mar 4, 2008)

leorio gropes

no hit needed just skilled smooth hands.... of DEATH 

dun dun dunnn


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 4, 2008)

Dang! Tompa still needs a century of prep to beat that! :S


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 4, 2008)

Jairo will play an important part I agree but I think he is someone who will bide his time and make sure that his plans have zero holes in them.

He has lost all of his NGL foundation but he is unaffected by it. He will probably take over another country and establish an even better and more ruthless organization and then resurface ...


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey guys whats up?,

Jairo will be the final villian thats for sure XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 4, 2008)

Nothing .... it is just me with my glass of beer thats all 

WE need more people


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

Indeed we need some more fresh bloood XD

Where are the new HxH fans?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 4, 2008)

We dont need no fresh blood  

we need some old timers to come back and post


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

We need both to be fare

Hey guess what, I am already spamming the HxH thread on onepiecehq :rofl


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 4, 2008)

I was just thinking do you think that in the Kuroro vs Kisoka battle that Kuroro is going to beat and steal Hisoka's Hatsu which is a way that the writer can keep both characters alive.

Cause if Hisoka wins he's just going to put Kuroro in a pine box and i don't think the writer wants to kill either off.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, Togashi aint scared to kill people ... that is what makes him so unpredictable ...

I dont want Hisoka to loose his bungee gumming ability :S

I agree that Hisoka might kill Kuroro if he defeats him ... I dont want kuroro to die either  

This will be one heck of a match


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 4, 2008)

kuroro should die 

that way hisoka can move to his next playmates...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 4, 2008)

Also does anyone think Abengane can actually remove Kuroro's nen chain so that he can use his abilities because wiki say's that he would only be able to talk with the spiders because that's his nen restriction say it ain't so


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 4, 2008)

kuroro wont die  

kuroro and Hisoka will marry each other .....

Edit: all the spiders know it by now that he cant use his nen. Hisoka told them so. 

Kuroro wont have any problem in getting it removed


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Well, Togashi aint scared to kill people ... that is what makes him so unpredictable ...


Unpredictable = good, although he hasn't killed anything close to a maincharacter yet, if you're a secondary character you better watch the fuck out.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> kuroro should die
> 
> that way hisoka can move to his next playmates...



Speaks of a true Hisoka Fan


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 4, 2008)

Where the hell did everybody go? This place is mysteriously empty atm


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

I know not much of spaming is happening today LOL

Shanks is lurking he probably will say something now


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 4, 2008)

Me  back ... On a side note ... India made the World Champions Australia *walk the plank* in a completely unknown game called Cricket 

I am not much of a cricket enthusiast but .... take that bitches  

Togashi started YYH killing off a main character  ... I am not completely comfortable with that revelation :S

Edit: 

I came ... I lurked ... I posted


----------



## Fran (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm alive 

The last panel in this arc will be the King going soft and saying something like "Oh, Komugi-sama  let me -"

*Swipe* and Jairo appears with the King's head in his hands!
Dan-dan-daaaaaan 

Then we get the Tompa Gaiden


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 4, 2008)

btw, whats with that ero-rat Mattaru ?? 

I picture you as the one on the top


----------



## Freija (Mar 4, 2008)

Killu gon pwn sum Nefel


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2008)

Im afraid something bad will happen with Killua in this fight, someone calm me down:S

Don't show hesitation Killua.


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 4, 2008)

nothing permanantly bad will happen to killua in this fight.

are you calm now >_>


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 4, 2008)

the main characters almost alwayz pulls through so no worries...it'll probably happen like this first killua and gon try there hardest to defeat the enemy....then the enemy total pwns them and keeps pwning them for awhile...then they fight back suddenly gaining a new technique or getting a burst of energy from out of no where pushing the enemy back...then the enemy shows his special ultimate technique they get pwned for awhile again..then miraculously overcome it and somehow push ahead and win it.... 6_6 

welp i hope this arc gets done already ;o then we can see whats happening with hisoka and the ryodan boss


----------



## Ax_ (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, I have always wondered about something since I started reading HxH...
Is Nefelpitou a girl or a guy?
Hope to get an answer to that soon...

Also, since all you people like HxH so much, you might want to check what radical Dreamer is talking about in this thread contest


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Well, I have always wondered about something since I started reading HxH...
> Is Nefelpitou a girl or a guy?
> Hope to get an answer to that soon...
> 
> Also, since all you people like HxH so much, you might want to check what radical Dreamer is talking about in this thread Dud



A boy he's refered to as a he I was surprised aswell


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2008)

Pitou is a guy, its already been stated that in the manga.

As for Radical dreamer, seems like a troll to me.


----------



## Fran (Mar 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> btw, whats with that ero-rat Mattaru ??
> 
> I picture you as the one on the top



It's Neco Coneco from Azumanga Daioooh. ^^; So cute.


Anyways, was than an Inuyasha fanboy?
Inuyasha was the shittest anime I've ever watched, and that's an understatement. You'd probably enjoy that if you enjoy watching Inuyasha do the same stupid move over and over.
It's like the Naruto fillers. KAGE BUSHIN NO JUTSU fookin ._.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2008)

Even Naruto fillers are better than the Inuyasha anime.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 4, 2008)

There is something worse than the Naruto fillers?


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 4, 2008)

Traveller~ said:


> nothing permanantly bad will happen to killua in this fight.
> 
> are you calm now >_>



Yeah but Gon will lose his leg and his left ear.



KLoWn said:


> There is something worse than the Naruto fillers?



Yes Shippuuden Animation that is just trash really bad work.


----------



## Codde (Mar 4, 2008)

Netero said:


> A boy he's refered to as a he I was surprised aswell


It could merely be the translator's choice and not explicitly stated in the original text. Unless he was referred to as being male outright.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 4, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Yes Shippuuden Animation that is just trash really bad work.


Ep.26 ftw.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 4, 2008)

according to ANN in a poll Yoshihiro Togashi was the 5th favorite manga artist
the bastard doesnt work and he even ranked above Eiichiro Oda
he knows that people love him and he is making use of it

ops after reading again it was tie with oda but still very high


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> according to ANN in a poll Yoshihiro Togashi was the 5th favorite manga artist
> the bastard doesnt work and he even ranked above Eiichiro Oda
> he knows that people love him and he is making use of it
> 
> ops after reading again it was tie with oda but still very high



Thats great news  Go Lazy Ass Togashi GO  :WOW


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 4, 2008)

if he wasnt a Lazy Ass  he would have been number 1
but anyway 
yes Go Lazy Ass Togashi GO


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 4, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> according to ANN in a poll Yoshihiro Togashi was the 5th favorite manga artist
> the bastard doesnt work and he even ranked above Eiichiro Oda
> he knows that people love him and he is making use of it
> 
> ops after reading again it was tie with oda but still very high


What's the top 20?


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

Code said:


> It could merely be the translator's choice and not explicitly stated in the original text. Unless he was referred to as being male outright.



He is called lord and sir and throughout he is reffered to as him and he


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah Pituo is defently a HE, it has been proven


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> What's the top 20?



i wish i could know
i would love to see Kishimoto in it


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Yeah Pituo is defently a HE, it has been proven



ah people argue stupid things no matter what proof they have remember the pin in killuas head and the guy who didn't think it happened


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

Netero said:


> ah people argue stupid things no matter what proof they have remember the pin in killuas head and the guy who didn't think it happened



Uhhhh dont get me started on the PIN philosophy rant


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 4, 2008)

There's pitou hentai in the BH, your gender question might be answered in there


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

Read my siggy for all HxH questions


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> There's pitou hentai in the BH, your gender question might be answered in there



 Me cant get to BH


----------



## Fran (Mar 4, 2008)

IT'S SPELT GING  NIGG >> GING


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

whats BH I wanna go there


Mattaru said:


> IT'S SPELT GING  NIGG >> GING


No it's no remeber Greed island they where talkin' bout names and how lucky names are and Gin is only one of gon


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

Netero said:


> whats BH I wanna go there



Bath House its full of porn :rofl


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Bath House its full of porn :rofl



linkage please


----------



## Fran (Mar 4, 2008)

Netero said:


> whats BH I wanna go there
> 
> No it's no remeber Greed island they where talkin' bout names and how lucky names are and Gin is only one of gon



In Greed Island they met a player named NIGG
which is an anagram of GING

*FACT BISHIES! *

Gin is only one letter of Gon, true, but they mispelt Gon's name. It's meant to be Gong


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

Netero said:


> linkage please



Me cant go in there  need 1000 post


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Me cant get to BH


Underage?


Netero said:


> linkage please


I can give you the link, but if you haven't been given access to BH by a mod you won't be able to enter anyways.


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> In Greed Island they met a player named NIGG
> which is an anagram of GING
> 
> *FACT BISHIES! *
> ...



No that was because it was in japanese the translation ws wrong stop now mattaru before I crush you with my unending arrogannce mwahahahahaha


----------



## Fran (Mar 4, 2008)

You can crush me all night long 


So, I'm 41 posts away from being able to view NF's finest Hentai


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> You can crush me all night long
> 
> 
> So, I'm 41 posts away from being able to view NF's finest Hentai



we have to have 1000 is it


----------



## Fran (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't know, but make that 39.

I wonder if I can expand my porn fan club further there... 


Sooo....Remember to keep us updated on the spoilers hxh85


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Underage?
> 
> I can give you the link, but if you haven't been given access to BH by a mod you won't be able to enter anyways.



I thought you need to be Senior Member for that??

And senior member needs 1000 posts I thought


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 4, 2008)

> *18+ Members*
> Older members who wish to have access to Adult-Oriented boards. 100 posts required to join. Birthday listing REQUIRED to join.


You need 100 posts to join the BH, not 1000 lol


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh my god I have been spaming for nothing 

See you guys later stuff HxH :rofl


----------



## Slips (Mar 4, 2008)

The bath house or as I call it the yawn house


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

Why yawn? Is it that boring? LOL

Spoiler time guys:


*Spoiler*: __ 





煽り「苦しむナックル!!」

ポットクリン「時間です 利息がつきます」(649)

ナックル（な… まだ10秒!?
　　　　　たったの!? 嘘だろ？
　　　　　この……今すぐ逃げ出したいくらい
　　　　　息苦しくて痛い針の筵に
　　　　　あとどれだけの時間耐えなきゃいけねェんだ!?
冗談だろ!!? 冗談じゃねェよ…!!!）

　0:00:13:86

HUNTER譎UNTER
No.272◆誤算

ナックル「～～～～～」
ナックル（耐えられっかよ!!!!）

　　【ユピーに向かっていくナックルの肩をメレオロンがタップする】

　ナックルの暴走を止めたのは
　メレオロンの一回目のタップ

ナックル（本気(マジ)かよまだ10秒ちょっとだぞ!?
　　　　　でも…もしかして助かった!?）

　それは決してナックルを思っての事ではなく
　メレオロンも限界だったからだ

　　【ユピーの腕の1本がナックルに当たる】

ナックル（………しまった………!!
　　　　　ほんの少し爪の先がかすっただけなのに…
　　　　　利息とオレの全力一発分のダメージ返されちまった…!!）
ポットクリン「アレレ」(322)
ナックル（シュートは命を投げ出して戦ってくれてるのに……
　　　　　無傷のオレが間抜けなミスやらかすなんて!!）

　何かにかすった様な手ごたえも
　ポットクリンの利息の宣言も
　ユピーには意識できない
　ナックルの咆哮も

ナックル「くそォオ」
ナックル（落ち着けバカヤロオ!!
　　　　　全てを台無しにしちまうぞ）

　　【メレオロンの息継ぎのために後ろへ下がるナックル】

ナックル「この距離がおそらくベストだ
　　　　　見つかるほど近くなく近づくためには遠すぎねェ!!
　　　　　シュートが頑張ってる限り…
　　　　　ポットクリンには一瞬気付くだろうが問題ねェはずだ!!
　　　　　遠慮なく息継ぎしろよメレオロン!!」

　神の共犯者解除!!

ユピー「!?」
　　【ポットクリンに気付くユピー】
ユピー（何だこいつは!? いつの間に…いや
　　　　気付かなかった訳がねェ!!
　　　　こいつは今突然現れた!!
　　　　攻撃された!? いや されてはいねェ…!!
　　　　遅効性の技か…だとしたらあの時…!!
　　　　または戦いの最中発動条件を満たしちまったか!?
　　　　この数字はなんだ!? 秒読み(カウントダウン)!? 爆弾!?
　　　　いや 数は減っても増えてもいねェ
　　　　面倒くせェ!!
　　　　原因(モト)を断てばいいだけの話だろ!!!）
シュート（何か来る!! 遠くへ!!!）

　　【ユピーが背中から大量の針をシュートに向かって伸ばしていく】

　ユピーが圧倒的な力を誇りながらも
　シュートを攻めきれない理由の一つに
　歴然とした実力の差があるといえるだろう

シュート(速い!! 逃げ切れない…!!!)
シュート「………」
ユピー（串刺しの肉 一丁上がりだ!!!）

　　【シュートが乗ってる腕とは別の腕で自分を攻撃】
　　【その反動でユピーの攻撃を避ける】

ユピー（自分を撃って後方に加速 ……まぁいい）
シュート（危なかった！）

　「いつでも勝てる」という確かな手ごたえが
　もともと戦略を練るタイプではないユピーの無策に拍車をかけた
　ユピーの読みは概ね正しい
　いつかはユピーに軍配が上がる勝負
　それは正しい 誤算があるとすれば
　シュートが「それでいい」と思い
　それにユピーが気付いていない事だろう

シュート（まだ闘(や)れる!! オレは…まだ翔べる…!!!! まだ……）

　それでも静かに確実にシュートの限界は近づいていた

ナックル「ユピィイイイ コルラァア!!!
　　　　　こっちだボケェぇえぇえ」

　冷静になって我に返ったナックルが出した結論は姿を現すこと

メレオロン（ナックル………）
ナックル（わざわざ相手にもう一人敵が
　　　　　いる事を教える様なもの!?
　　　　　上等!!!
　　　　　その方がユピーの注意が散漫になって
　　　　　シュートが助かるに決まってる!!!!）
シュート「来いやあ━━っ!!!」
ユピー「……なるほど こっちはお前のか」

　ナックルは概ね正しい
　誤算があるとすれば……

煽り「タイマン!!!」




From nexgear, The Technical:


> From the ghetto online translators, it seems Jail/Meleoron has to breath, making Yupi scared of the sudden appearance of another enemy. Something happens to Potclean once Jail and Knuckles "reappear".


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Why yawn? Is it that boring? LOL


If you wanna discuss things it's pretty boring i guess, but i don't do that so i couldn't care less.

Oh and btw

You can't get it


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> If you wanna discuss things it's pretty boring i guess, but i don't do that so i couldn't care less.
> 
> Oh and btw
> 
> You can't get it




Oh you own the best thread  I need to get there XD

What the fuck happened to our names again?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> What the fuck happened to our names again?


Modfucking in progress i'd say.

Oh and before i forget

Kinda scary when you know that's supposed to be a guy


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 4, 2008)

damn ant just had to go and breathe lol


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Modfucking in progress i'd say.



Them bloody stupid mods, they need a 



KLoWn said:


> Oh and before i forget
> 
> Kinda scary when you know that's supposed to be a guy



:rofl That's Togashi characters for you 

Great now we have a bloody copy right next to our names


----------



## Xell (Mar 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Modfucking in progress i'd say.
> 
> Oh and before i forget
> 
> Kinda scary when you know that's supposed to be a guy



;_; I wish I was 18 sometimes.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

You are under 18?


----------



## Fran (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update Robin!
And thanks for the Pitou Pr0n Klown 


I see Machi p0rn on there too


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 4, 2008)

lol enjoy your HxH pr0n then.

I think I shall stay here for now since I know most of it shall be yaoi or something. But a bisque would be fine too.


----------



## Slips (Mar 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> What the fuck happened to our names again?



Vegeta made LSP 

we gave him some ideas to celebrate in the blender he modfucked again

Some good stuff in the Blender today Freija who posts here alot was 6 rep points from NPU so a mod rep sealed him


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

w00t hopefully potclkean will change in to wats his face


----------



## Xell (Mar 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> You are under 18?



I'm 17.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 4, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Vegeta made LSP
> 
> we gave him some ideas to celebrate in the blender he modfucked again
> 
> Some good stuff in the Blender today Freija who posts here alot was 6 rep points from NPU so a mod rep sealed him



wait... what now?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Vegeta made LSP
> 
> we gave him some ideas to celebrate in the blender he modfucked again
> 
> Some good stuff in the Blender today Freija who posts here alot was 6 rep points from NPU so a mod rep sealed him



Good for him


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

ah man I'm so lucky my bro came home when I was on his laptop( which I had hacked) he got in the shower first though so I was able to wipe the history and put it back Phew


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 4, 2008)

Netero said:


> ah man I'm so lucky my bro came home when I was on his laptop( which I had hacked) he got in the shower first though so I was able to wipe the history and put it back Phew



lol yeah it's a good thing or you might have ended up dead.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

Netero said:


> ah man I'm so lucky my bro came home when I was on his laptop( which I had hacked) he got in the shower first though so I was able to wipe the history and put it back Phew



 thats me at work :rofl


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

ah good times but with the amount of protection crap on mine at home 1 year and 3 months then I'll have me own laptop anyhow back to HxH Nico where did you get the spoilers, nexgear?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

well the japanese text is from apforums and the summary from nexgear


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

Kick ass some pics should be on tomorrow some time


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah hopefully


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

We better see some action I wanna see mereum use ren


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

I doubt its going to be about meruem looks like the chapter is fixed on knuckle vs yupi and morau vs pufu fight

as expected


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> I doubt its going to be about meruem looks like the chapter is fixed on knuckle vs yupi and morau vs pufu fight
> 
> as expected



I know the kings fight will probably be last or second last but I just wanna see the kings aura it'll be monstrous


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont we all, for me king's fight is the most anticipated one, then pitou, then morau vs pufu and finally yupi


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm most interested in seeing the rest of the Yupi fight right now. Especially as emotional as Knuckle's bit in the last chapter was. I've really come to like him (not nearly Kuwabara level, but he's still Kuwabara-inspired, which gets him points) and Shoot.

But all of the main fights are going to kick ass, so who cares really?

I'd guess that we probably won't see much from Nefelpitou or the King until after this next hiatus, though.


----------



## Netero (Mar 4, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Dont we all, for me king's fight is the most anticipated one, then pitou, then morau vs pufu and finally yupi



Same except kings and pitous are tied for me well I'm off talk to you cool cats later


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 4, 2008)

Ohhhh damn I was hoping its just a rumor


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 4, 2008)

hmm i wonder if potclean will start to actually do damage now? that would be sweet since shoot is almost dead and now yupi knows about knuckle lol


----------



## Fran (Mar 4, 2008)

I thought Hakoware was already activated?
Knuckle's just gradually waiting for a chance to strike Yupi?


Yupi in zetsu status will still be insane. I think they might have to sacrifie shoot....

By the way...Is Kaito still inside his cage


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2008)

Yep seems like poor Kaito is still in his cage, I was reading the early chapters when I realised we haven't seen Leoreo and Kurapica since around Chapter 124, they're return is long overdue!!!

I hope the Yuppi fight ends within the next two chapters.


----------



## Gary (Mar 4, 2008)

i frogot spoiler pics come out on wensday any one knoow a good place to get it


----------



## Fran (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, Robin will normally get the spoiler pics before Togashi's even drawn them.

Best to wait here with your fishing rod poised, ready to hook the fish she tosses out ^^



...@@ 124 chapters since Leopika? that's like half the manga ._.

togashi could at least update us to let us know they're still alive.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 4, 2008)

I am back bitches  ... what did the mods do to the usernames ?? 

I seem to have missed it  

CMgogo ... ARSENAL own a lackluster Milan @ San Siro ...  

I always knew that Arsenal's pace would be too hard for Milan to handle  

I never seem to have the energy to go to the bathouse ... it is overrated if you ask me


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn another hiatus after 10 chapters?

Im dissapointed

Im personnaly looking forward to the King fight the most, just because Netero is awesome.


----------



## Gary (Mar 4, 2008)

wqait lerio and the chain guy havnt been in half the manga


----------



## Fran (Mar 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I am back bitches  ... what did the mods do to the usernames ??
> 
> I seem to have missed it
> 
> ...



Viagra is a man's best friend Shanks 

@onepiece298: "That chain guy" 

Only the Ryodan refer to him as that chain guy/chain user/chain bastard



Kurapika x Machi BONDAGE PLZ!

Chains, handcuffs and spider webs. 


Or Kurapika x Shizuku...He might find glasses to be a big turn on. I know I do.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 4, 2008)

- they couldnt come up with anything more interesting ?

anyway ... 

Can Kurapica cancel the restrictions he imposed on himself if he wants ? 

Can he pull out the judgment chain from his heart or will he need a nen remover like Kuroro needs ?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2008)

Don't get me started, its time to kick Maldini out!!!

And Pirlo, he passed more balls to Arsenal than he did to Milan

It doesn't matter, they've won it 6 times anyway


----------



## Gary (Mar 4, 2008)

sorry i cant spell his name well i cant really spell any names at all


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 4, 2008)

lets get back to the topic ... I dont wanna have the mods delete all my posts in here 

Has kurapica become the boss of that organization already ? 

Next time we see him, he might be uber rich ... with Neon (?) all chained up


----------



## Gary (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah i  think he has =======


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 5, 2008)

Kurapica won't be uber rich with Neon.... Neon's dad is slowly losing his riches.


----------



## mootz (Mar 5, 2008)

Kurapica will open a beauty salon

she will make millions


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 5, 2008)

its pretty clear togashi doesnt really care about leorio or kurapica... at least not until hisoka and that nen removal dude meet kuroro i guess.


----------



## mootz (Mar 5, 2008)

in all honesty i think they will return to the story, i mean i just have faith togashi will treat his secondary characters better than kishi and doesnt forget how important they are to the fanbase and success of the story.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 5, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> its pretty clear togashi doesnt really care about leorio or kurapica... *at least not until hisoka and that nen removal dude meet kuroro* i guess.


Actually...
And all up 'til the end: "Thank You."


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2008)

Wait, Togashi is only doing 10 chapters and then going on hiatus?  man that's lame.  I hope the break isn't too long.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah but if kuroro has his nen then kurapica will know right away and attack him again

also hisoka would be fighting him too


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 5, 2008)

Kurapica will have to find them first ... it is not as if Kurapica can track him right away ... 

Kurapica might know that it might be Hisoka who got that Nen removed ... 

there is no way we can predict what happens in HxH with certainty Togashi is just too awesome for it lol


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 5, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> its pretty clear togashi doesnt really care about leorio or kurapica... at least not until hisoka and that nen removal dude meet kuroro i guess.



As I recall, there was a cover that showed the main 4 characters together during this arc.

So I think Togashi does care about them. But it really wouldn't make sense for Leorio and Kurapica to just randomly show up here. So hopefully the next arc after this will be one that reunites the 4 of them.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 5, 2008)

Wouldn't surprise me if this end up being the last arc, Togashi doesn't really seem to be all that eager to draw this one/anything anymore tbh.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 5, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I am back bitches  ... what did the mods do to the usernames ??
> 
> I seem to have missed it



We all changed into username - sex-in-vegeta !!! :rofl

and then a copyright sign got stock to our names 

Not funny really 

@ KLoWn - Do agree with you I have become suspicious of that


----------



## DocTerror (Mar 5, 2008)

I think we'll see Leorio after this arc. I'm betting he'll have mastered Nen and using it to heal people. Gon or someone else will get hurt and go see him and they'll call up kurapica while they heal up.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 5, 2008)

We probably won't see Leorio and Kurapica in this arc coz it would be nonsense if they'll suddenly pop up out of nowhere just because of fanservice. What more, the arc is already at its climax and is about to set the major fights, I see no room for them now. My bet is that we'll see them in the next arc (hopefully).


----------



## Xell (Mar 5, 2008)

mootz said:


> Kurapica will open a beauty salon
> 
> *she* will make millions



​


----------



## Fran (Mar 5, 2008)

every shounen fighting grouphas a resident healer.


I hope they won't make it Leorio. They better gave him a badass ability.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks to nexgear:

Here is some Chapte 272 Spoiler Pics:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 5, 2008)

wow I am just in time for the spoilers X3 

I skipped work to finish the first season of Heroes today ... X3 X3 

this is why I love doing research  

I dont want shoot to die dammit ..... Knuckle, do something


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shoot is dead I think we can see that 

Its too late, and the next person is gonna be morau


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nooooooooo I dont wanna see Shoot die  

Do you have the translation to this chapter ??


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 5, 2008)

Its not an option he has no choice 

No not yet.

Apparently the text that was found could be fake


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't fuckin spoil! And spoilertag that shit!


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry forgot some people are gonna wait for the chappy to release.

Is that better?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



you should be thanking her for searching for spoilers KloWn  

I am curious to know what happens to Hakoware once Knuckle becomes visible .... was this discussed already ?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



just when i was starting to get fond of shoot, he dies? aww MAN!! knuckle is gonna go all super saiyan and charge yupi but... hakoware still has some time until yupi cant repay all his interst and goes zetsu bust, knuyckle just has to avoid getting hit, and once or twice add some extra interest with sneaky hits... gon better meet pitou, we need to find who it was that intruded on zitou and tohse ants, and we need to see the king start his fight with zeno and netero.

P.S: dont die morau


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2008)

He meant spoiler tag the discussion, I was spoiled too


----------



## Fran (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




YAY!
Potclean looks so cute. 322 out of 700,000...

Knuckle just did a BANZAI AIZEN SAMA


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter looks absolutely epic


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 5, 2008)

@ CMgogo and KloWn .... sorry dudes ... will be more careful the next time 

Is it truly confirmed that Togashi will publish only 6 months a year ?? 

He should have made the damn thing a fortnightly issue


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2008)

I was just wandering the same thing, maybe Togashi should made the manga bi-weekly or even monthly, then there would no need for breaks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



SHOOT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 5, 2008)

the problem is that Togashi is so lazy that he will slack off for 10 days after the manga is published and then start crying that he doesnt have enough time to get the manga done  ... 

aren't the spoilers out a bit early ? 
This is only tuesday right .....


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2008)

Naruto spoilers have been out for a while so not really, wednesday is about right.


----------



## Fran (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



SHOOOT! 





Oh, shoot , he bit it.

Togashi should go monthly ._. this is irritating and bad for my manga schedule.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2008)

Read Deadman Wonderland yet Mattaru?

I was reading HxH yesterday night, how awesome is this:
you just can't kill him


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't wait to see how this fight plays out. I hope Knuckle goes freakin' perserk on Yupi. lol it'd be cool if Knuckle ripped off one of Yupi's arms and beat him to death with it.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 5, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I can't wait to see how this fight plays out. I hope Knuckle goes freakin' perserk on Yupi. lol it'd be cool if Knuckle ripped off one of Yupi's arms and beat him to death with it.



LOL I sorta imagined that in my head in a funny way, like he rips his hand and then hammers him down with his hand continuesly on his head


----------



## Freija (Mar 5, 2008)

Shoot!!!


----------



## mootz (Mar 5, 2008)

SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 5, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> LOL I sorta imagined that in my head in a funny way, like he rips his hand and then hammers him down with his hand continuesly on his head



That would be rather cool to be honest.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 5, 2008)

Just checking in to see how this thread is progressing  

everything is alright other than a few typos   

I wanna see Knuckle rip yupi's arms and shove them down his throat ... 

or get a katana and win via the 2 hands > 1 hand logic


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2008)

> or get a katana and win via the 2 hands > 1 hand logic



Even by Kubo's fail logic, Yuppi would still win

Now that everyones mentioned it I'd love for Knuckle to rip his arms off one by one.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 5, 2008)

aah! I get it  

kubo's logic =  

Shoot and Knuckle are true soldiers ... should try reading some military fantasy sometime .... I can see flashes of pure soldier's spirit in them ... 

who would have thought shoot would be made into such an awesome character


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2008)

Well because Yuppi has like 10 hands

I will miss Shoot, I feel so sorry him, he didn't even get to defeat Yuppi.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shoot, noooooooo 

It's time for Knuckle to go fucking berserk and destroy Yupi inside out.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 5, 2008)

I really hope so ... 

How will gon and Killua fare (and the two geezers for that matter) i wonder .... I am really concerned about 
how much damage they will take in this process ... 

hope they make it through


----------



## Danchou (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shoot!!!! *noes*

Damn, he was just getting cooler and cooler. Didn't even see him do much yet. 
Wtf!
The artwork and story definitely seems to have gotten a bit darker. I don't see how Knuckles, (Shoot) and Meleoron are going to overcome Yupi now.

Hell, if they are in this bad a situation, how the hell are Gon and Killua ( who are weaker than them and don't have the surprise element of invisibility) going to be able to come close to beating Nef?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 5, 2008)

well, we probably are gonna see some really awesome strategies from the intruders 

thats the only way to defeat the royal guards and the king. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Will Knuckle go invisible once again ? the element of surprise is lost right ... 

Knuckle doesn't hit me as one who will hide anylonger ....


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 5, 2008)

knuckles gonna charge head first i think... the emotion must have gotten to him... theres a possibility of someone else jumping in the fight against yupi...

i hope knuckle beats the crap outta him


----------



## Netero (Mar 5, 2008)

Knuckle spits in yupi's eyes which causes yupi to defect and kill the king


----------



## Power16 (Mar 5, 2008)

I want to see the geezers fight everything else can come later...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 5, 2008)

I want to see hisoka vs Kuroro  everything come later


----------



## Danchou (Mar 5, 2008)

^
Lol, repped.

Anyway, I just realized how easily the King and the Royal Guards could be defeated. Hypothetically speaking, there's little to prevent Meleoron and a Manipulation user like Shalnark taking control of them. Then again, that would be a killjoy for the readers.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 5, 2008)

Power16 said:


> I want to see the geezers fight everything else can come later...



Yep thats what I want to see too XD


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 5, 2008)

Who doesn't want to see Netero and Zeno's fight? Heck I want too as well.

off topic note but here's something to cheer the thread up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiX7QINsmnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 5, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Who doesn't want to see Netero and Zeno's fight? Heck I want too as well.
> 
> off topic note but here's something to cheer the thread up.
> 
> ...



What a great way to cheer us up


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope the king doesn't kill Netero or Zeno and i also hope the king doesn't die i have recently started respecting him, i bet that's goddamn Komungi's fault stupid character making me like the bad guys

In fact take that back i like all the bad guys in Togashi's work's they have always been so flavorsum as characters


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 5, 2008)

I always end up liking the bad guys in any story except for heroes I hate syler


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2008)

I know what you mean about Komugi, she really made the King a great character rather than just being a normal evil villain.

@Aethos:Lol thats just scary.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 5, 2008)

King made himself like that he could have just been ignorant and killed komogi at first

Everyone makes their own personality but yeah she has helped him grow alot 

Guess what guys?  I am luminary :WOW


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats, I should be Celestial very soon


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 5, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> I always end up liking the bad guys in any story except for heroes I hate syler



Me too actually i tend to find they have more depth than some hero characters in most stories.

And Nico i agree with you i hate Syler too


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 5, 2008)

@ CrimeMasterGoGo -  just when I thought I was catching up with everyone LOL



berserkhawk z said:


> Me too actually i tend to find they have more depth than some hero characters in most stories.



I just always think they are much smarter than the good guys so yeah why shouldnt I go with the smarter plan LOL



berserkhawk z said:


> And Nico i agree with you i hate Syler too



Do you know what the funny thing is? I dont even know why I hate him so much :rofl


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 5, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Congrats, I should be Celestial very soon



me 2 lets trade


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 5, 2008)

I think thats it for me I am gonna stop rep whoring from now on, I just wanted to get to Luminary 


*goes back to repping*


----------



## chitgoks (Mar 5, 2008)

i miss this.. but the next arcs have been kinda weird after that greed island arc...


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 5, 2008)

chitgoks said:


> i miss this.. but the next arcs have been kinda weird after that greed island arc...



Weeeeeeeeeeheeeeeeeeeeee we have a newbie here

Welcome my friend to this thread XD

Read it trust me you wont regret it, I was the same as well the first few chapters of the ants arc did put me off alot but right now we have had 12 chapters of awesomeness after each other and I am thinking the next 8 chapters are just gonna get better.


----------



## mootz (Mar 5, 2008)

you should read up on your hunter x hunter its a great ride


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 5, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I know what you mean about Komugi, she really made the King a great character rather than just being a normal evil villain.
> 
> @Aethos:Lol thats just scary.



lol what was so scary about it?


----------



## Iris (Mar 5, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Do you know what the funny thing is? I dont even know why I hate him so much :rofl



Because he looks very...and I mean very...nerdish, geekish gay.

Anyway, since I haven't read the hxh Manga yet unfortunately, can someone enlighten me what the next arc is after GI, Chimera arc perhaps? I might start reading from there if I find some free time, but work is killing me atm. Or...is the anime going to continue anytime soon? And no fillerish crap please.


----------



## Gary (Mar 5, 2008)

idk about the anime but the arc after gi is good i cant really say anything about it


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 5, 2008)

Iris said:


> Because he looks very...and I mean very...nerdish, geekish gay.



Never thought about it that way but you probably are right



Iris said:


> Anyway, since I haven't read the hxh Manga yet unfortunately, can someone enlighten me what the next arc is after GI, Chimera arc perhaps? I might start reading from there if I find some free time, but work is killing me atm. Or...is the anime going to continue anytime soon? And no fillerish crap please.



Yes its Chimera Ants Arc all I can say to you is read it cause its f ing epic at the mo XD

The anime we have absolutely no idea about


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 5, 2008)

all the Hunter x Hunter arcs are epic.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 5, 2008)

caught up on the conversation  

Congrats on getting to luminary Robin .... I am mysteriously being prevented by the forums from repping people the last 10 hours  

Why did sylar pop up into this thread ?? 
I didn't hate Sylar lol ... i place the blame with his mother. She had a completely two dimensional perspective about the world and tried to hide her disappointments by getting delusional about the reality. Sylar was just trying to follow what she said, in his own twisted way  

I hope we get traslations for this chapter soon


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 5, 2008)

Lmao@geezer =3 zZzZz i wanna see what hisoka's up 2 ;___;


----------



## Gary (Mar 5, 2008)

wait do we even have the raw out yet


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it just me or in one of those pics does it look like morau got put into a psychedelic hypnotic lsd world. If thats the case it seems that togashi has given pufu the uchiha genjutsu hax nen power 




BTW what is luminary and celestial.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 5, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Was morau shown in there  ?? 
I think the Royal guards already have completely haxed powers ... the king is much much 
stronger than the strongest nen user ....
Togashi will bring out awesome teamwork and strategy to beat the crap out of them ... 




Luminary and Celestial are rep rankings .... 25k rep points = luminary and 50K = celestial ...


----------



## Gary (Mar 5, 2008)

crap i am consued what are we talking about


----------



## mootz (Mar 5, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> crap i am consued what are we talking about



hunter x hunter


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 5, 2008)

:rofl  ... win


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 5, 2008)

i'm confused what are the spoilers for 272 guys? i see crazy stuff spraying out of yupi wtf is that stuff


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _just like what the others were typing_ 



SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!! 

Now I'm certain..... SHOOT'S GONNA DIE!!!  

I title the chapter, The dangers of being a secondary character in Togashi's work....


----------



## mootz (Mar 6, 2008)

lol spoiler is upper case lol

[ SPOILER ]


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 6, 2008)

hehehe... it can be lower case... my only mistake was I forgot to put a slash on the second tag. xD


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 6, 2008)

> i'm confused what are the spoilers for 272 guys? i see crazy stuff spraying out of yupi wtf is that stuff



*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I can make out, they seem to be needles, bursting out of Yupi' back. 
Shoot got hit, I think he's dead or dying.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 6, 2008)

^spoiler tag that for KloWn and CMgoo...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I am certain Shoot's dead! Those thousands of needles pierced him totally (save for his face)! There's no way he'll live that outrageous massacre!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



did knuckle show himself to yupi yet? that will add drama oh yeah, now knuckle will go crazy on yupi's ass, hakoware or no hakoware


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Judging from the pics, it looks like Knuckle shows --- or is still going to show ---- himself to Yupi... his emotions has gone over him, he's gonna go berserk! Too bad he still can't beat Yupi with that though. 

Potclean still need some time to transform to Hakoware... 322 and 700,000 has too much difference.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 thats the point, its time for knuckle to fucking summon up all his balls and just waste yupi with the power of friendship and punches, fuck that hatsu shit its not needed when you get that pissed off


----------



## Gary (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



crap shoot might die


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 6, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> thats the point, its time for knuckle to fucking summon up all his balls and just waste yupi with the power of friendship and punches, fuck that hatsu shit its not needed when you get that pissed off



Sounds like not Togashi... 

Logic >>>>>> Random power boost by friend is what is on Hunter X Hunter, but I am hoping what you wrote will take some effect.


----------



## mootz (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



SHOOOOOT

hopefully leorio and his super winhax healing hatsu comes to save the day and he gropes him back to life


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 6, 2008)

mootz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really find all these SHOOOOT! posts funny... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Leorio doesn't strike me as a healer in the group. It just doesn't fit him! I find it ironic that the most manly looking guy in their group is their nurse. 

Though his gropes of utter bliss is win!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 who cares about shoot lol honestly he was and is shit. but he went out with a bang so congrats to him


----------



## mootz (Mar 6, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> I really find all these SHOOOOT! posts funny...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He has to have some sort of healing technique if he is to be a doctor


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 6, 2008)

mootz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He has to have some sort of healing technique if he is to be a doctor



all you need to do is study medicine and have a license to become a doctor. you don't need magic healing abilities.


----------



## mootz (Mar 6, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> all you need to do is study medicine and have a license to become a doctor. you don't need magic healing abilities.



they would be nice


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 6, 2008)

mootz said:


> they would be nice



but doctors do need to have high quality groping in able for them to be a full pledged doctors. they can resuscitate a century old corpse just by groping them. 

crap gotta go now...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I am beginning to love this secret spoiler talk 




Edit: the heck is this ?? 

why is no one here


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 6, 2008)

i'm here...

5hrs later


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 6, 2008)

Im almost afraid to enter this thread since people is throwing around spoilers from the new chapter to the fuckin left and right all over the place.
But since everything already has been spoiled i guess there's no harm to be here...

So...hello


----------



## Netero (Mar 6, 2008)

where are the spoilers


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 6, 2008)

How is it even possible to miss 'em??


----------



## Netero (Mar 6, 2008)

no as in does anyone have the pics in teir siggys
Just saw nicos sig it looks like a good chapter


----------



## Fran (Mar 6, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> who cares about shoot lol honestly he was and is shit. but he went out with a bang so congrats to him






*Spoiler*: __ 



Shoot was awesome, before this fight but especially during this fight.
His technique is pretty much unique and h4x, easily my favourite character out of Morau/Knuckle/Novu ^^

I think he's the sacrfifiicece netero was talking about. one person has to die. although by the looks of it, more than one will.





@cmgogo, got as far as the first page  didn't have time. will browse later and let you know!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 6, 2008)

No matter just read it when you have the time.

@KLoWn: I know what you mean, iwas trying to avoid spoilers but its impossible

I spoiled myself just so I could browse the thread

And when your talking about Leoreo theres no need for Spoiler tags.


----------



## lunchb0x (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmmmm I always thought that that Potclean's debt could only be reduced by returning damage to knuckle, but i guess not since the debt was reduced from 590 earlier to 322 now.

It will be tough to defeat Yupi this way. Even if Shoot is dead and the interest is just left to run up I calculated it would take ~1050 seconds, which approximately 17.5 minutes!(this is assuming Yupi's power of 700000*10 as approximated by Knuckle)  Plus Knuckle and Meleoron will be at risk once every minute or so to take a breath, it seems like the strategy is about to break down, I wonder what they will come up with?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They are fucked, that image wasn't even funny it basically said ''Yeah Knuckles you're gonna get raped''.


----------



## Fran (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Leorio_ 



LEORIO NEEDS SPOILER TAGS. OR THE FANBOYS WILL FANGASM!





*Spoiler*: _@lunchb0x_ 



NICE MATHS! I was wondering about that myself but couldn't be arsed. It would take longer asYupi's nen level is apparantly still rising. over 9000 





......<3 Potclean


----------



## ?ber-man (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler pic translations from Nexgear*

*Spoiler*: __ 




I tried to associate teh right text with the right pictures.. though some of the text doesn't seem to fit...
*
*




*Spoiler*: __ 



煽り「苦しむナックル!!」 
Narrator: "Worried Knuckle!!"

ホ゜ットクリン「時間です 利息がつきます」(649) 
Potclean: "It's time. The interest is piling up." (649)

ナックル(な まだ10秒!? 
たったの!? 嘘だろ? 
この今すぐ逃げ出したいくらい 
息苦しくて痛い針の筵にあと4分半も 
冗談だろ!!? 冗談じゃねェよ!!!) 
Knuckle: (Wha, it's still 10 seconds!?
Only that? You're kidding, right?
In the amount of time up until now that interest has taken away,
the pain of a straw mat of needles for about four and a half minutes,
is a joke, too, right!!? It's a joke, isn't it!!!) [I've got no clue what 
that was supposed to mean...]

0:00:13:86 

HUNTERHUNTER 
No.272?誤算 
Miscalculation






*Spoiler*: __ 



ナックル「～～～～～」 
ナックル(耐えられっかよ!!!!) 
Knuckle: "~~~~~"
(Will we be able to endure this!!!!?)

【ユヒ゜ーに向かっていくナックルの肩をメレオロンがタ��
�フ゜する】 
【Knuckle faces towards Yupi. Meleoron taps on Knuckle's shoulder】 

ナックルの暴走を止めたのは 
メレオロンの一回目のタッフ゜ 
Knuckle's outburst ends at Meleoron's one tap.

ナックル(本気(マシ゛)かよまだ10秒ちょっとだぞ!? 
でももしかして助かった!?) 
それは決してナックルを想っての事ではなく 
メレオロンにも限界が訪れていたからである 
Knuckle: (Seriously, there's only 10 seconds left!?
But were we possibly saved!?)
That idea never came into Knuckle's mind,
Meleoron has also come to his limit.

【ユヒ゜ーの腕の1本がナックルに当たる】 
【One of Yupi's arms hits Knuckle.】 

ナックル(しまった!! 
ほんの少し爪の先がかすっただけなのに 
利息とオレの全力一発分のタ゛メーシ゛返されちまった!! 
甘かったそもそもこの計画自体に無理があった) 
ホ゜ットクリン「アレレ」(322) 
ナックル(シュートは命を投げ出して戦ってくれてるのに 
無傷のオレが間抜けなミスやらかすなんて!俺は屑だ!) 
Knuckle: (Dammit!!
Only a fingertip grazed me,
With the interest and an attack of all my strength, the damage returned 
was little!!
We were too naive, this plan was imposible from the beginning.)
Potclean: "Arere" (322)
Knuckle: (While Shoot has lain down his life for this fight, 
me, uninjured, stupidly have missed! I'm waste!)

何かにかすった様な手ごたえも 
ホ゜ットクリンの利息の宣言も 
ユヒ゜ーには意識できない 
ナックルの咆哮も 
Something causing some kind of response,.
Potclean's interest announcement,
Yupi's consciousness could not pick these up,
nor Knuckle's roar.

ナックル「くそォオ」 
ナックル(落ち着けハ゛カヤロオ!! 
全てを台無しにしちまうぞ 
希望を持て、絶望の中にも救いはあるはず!) 
Knucke: "Shit"
Knuckle: (Calm down, you idiot!!
You'll spoil everything.
Wait with aspiration, and even in the middle of despair, there should be 
a way of salvation!)

【メレオロンの息継ぎのために後ろへ下がるナックル】 
【To take a breather, Meleoron gets down off Knuckle's back.】 

ナックル「この距離がおそらくヘ゛ストだ 
見つかるほど近くなく近づくためには遠すぎねェ!! 
シュートが頑張ってる限り 
ホ゜ットクリンには一瞬気付くだろうが問題ねェはずだ!! 
さっさと息継ぎしろよメレオロン!!」 
Knucke: "Perhaps this range is the best.
It is not the degree to be discovered, though for approaching is far!!
Shoot is persisting to his limit.
And Potclean being recognized in an instant will be a problem!!
Take your breather quickly, Meleoron!!"

神の共犯者解除!! 
God's Accomplice Cancellation!!






*Spoiler*: __ 



ユヒ゜ー「!?」 
【ホ゜ットクリンに気付くユヒ゜ー】 
Yupii: "!?"
【Potclean is noticed by Yupii】 
ユヒ゜ー(何だこいつは!? いつの間にいや 
気付かなかった訳がねェ!! 
こいつは今突然現れた!! 
攻撃された!? いや されてはいねェ!! 
恥垢性の技かだとしたらあの時!! 
または戦いの最中発動条件を満たしちまったか!? 
この数字はなんだ!? 秒読み(カウントタ゛ウン)!? 3F爆弾!? 
いや 数は減っても増えてもいねェ 
面倒くせェ!! 
原因(モト)を断てばいいだけの話だろ!!!) 
シュート(何か来る!! 遠くへ!!!) 
Yupii: (What is that guy!? When could he have come into this room without 
me knowing!!
He suddenly appeared!!
Should eave him alone!? No, I can't leave him along!!
If it's a shameful filthy technique, then, back then!!
Also, in the middle of this fight theconditions to activate it were fulfilled!
?
What's this number!? A countdown!? A 3F bomb!?
No, whether the number is increasing or decreasing, this is dangerous!!
To cut off it's source is the only thing to do!!!)
Shoot: (What's coming!! In the distance!!!) 

【ユヒ゜ーが背中から特大の針をシュートに向かって伸ば��
�ていく】 
【From Yupii's back, extra-long needles are sent out towards Shoot】 

ユヒ゜ーが圧倒的な力を誇りながらも シュートを攻めきれない理由の一つに 漠
然とした実力の差があるといえるだろう 
Though Yupi's pride is his overwhelming power, the one reason why his attack 
couldn't cut Shoot can be said as there's a vague difference in efficiency.
シュート(速い!! 逃げ切れない!!!) 
シュート「」 
ユヒ゜ー(串刺しの肉 一丁上がり?) 
Shoot: (It's fast!! I can't escape it!!!)
Shoot: ""
Yupii: (The first on a skewer of meat?)


【シュートが乗ってる腕とは別の腕で自分を攻撃】 
【その反動でユヒ゜ーの攻撃を避ける】 
【Shoot gets on his floating arm and with another arm, he himself attacks.】

【With that reaction, he is able to avoid Yupii's attack.】 

ユヒ゜ー(自分を撃って後方に加速 想定内だ) 
シュート(助かった!しかし今の攻撃で思いの外タ゛メーシ゛が) 
Yupii: (He thinks he can do his own attack by accelerating from behind)
Shoot: (I was saved! But with this attack, there's unexpected damage)

「いつでも勝てる」という確かな手ごたえが 
もともと戦略を練るタイフ゜ではないユヒ゜ーの無策に拍��
�をかけた 
ユヒ゜ーの読みは概ね正しい 
いつかはユヒ゜ーに軍配が上がる勝負 それは正しい 誤解があるとすれば シュー
トが「それでいい」と思い 
それにユヒ゜ーが気付いていない事だろう 
"Try to gain victory at all times" is certainly the response,
The type to polish the original strategies, he bet on Yupii's lacking of 
means,
Yupii's reading is usually correct.
In time, Yupii's strategies rise to victory. That is correct. If you bet 
on miscalculation.
Shoot though "That's fine."
Also, there's a thing that Yupii isn't noticing, it seems.

シュート(まだ闘(や)れる!! オレはまだ翔べる!!!! 多分) 
Shoot: (Keep fighting!! I am still flying!!!! Probably)

それでも静かに確実にシュートの限界は近づいていた 
Still, Shoot was reaching his limits.




*Spoiler*: __ 



ナックル「ユヒ゜ィイイイ コルラァア!!! 
こっちだホ゛ケェぇえぇえ」 
Knuckle: "YUPIIIII HEY!!! IT'S DECIDED HEREEEEE" [Eh, not sure. He says 
some shouty thing.]






*Spoiler*: __ 



冷静になって我に返ったナックルが出した結論は姿を現す��
�と 
Going back to his calm self, Knuckle brought out the form of a conclusion.

メレオロン(っサ゛ケンな死ねよ) 
Meloron: (Zah, kill him) [Something like that.]
ナックル(わざわざ相手にもう一人敵が いる事を教える様なもの!? 
上等!!! 
Knuckle: (Especially an opponent, the idea of one more person appearance 
will bring what!?)

その方がユヒ゜ーの注意が散漫になって 
シュートが助かるに決まってる!!!! 
Yupii's attention was distracted in that direction.
Shoot's being saved is settled!!!!
敵に勝つのは無理生き延びる事が第一!!) 
When defeat of the opponent is impossible, surviving is most important!
ナックル「来いやアッ??!!!」 
Knuckle: "Coming??!!!"
ユヒ゜ー「男なるほど こっちはお前のか」 
Yupii: "A man, I see. This is yours?"
ナックルは概ね正しい 
誤解があるとすれば 
Knuckle is generally right
if there is a misunderstanding.

煽り「タイマン!!!」 
Narrator: "Carlessness!!!"


----------



## Gary (Mar 6, 2008)

what [age are  the spoilers on i dont want to search through 5 pages


----------



## lunchb0x (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome, the trans helps a lot, So the debt does need to be returned to knuckle but knuckle took a small hit. And it looks like Shoot's gonna make it! or at least a little longer. Knuckle needs to give Yupi a huge strike and then disappear again with Meleoron - another little number crunch:

Assumptions: Yupi power 7,000,000. Max breath for Meleoron 2 minutes/120s. let's also assume that Yupi has used up 500,000, he's been using a lot of aura. A good plan would be for knuckle to heavily damage Yupi and then disappear with Meleoron and Shoot before a retalitation. To do this Knuckle will need to increase the debt to over 200,000 before disappearing again! does Knuckle even have this much power? I still find it very hard to believe that this ability can bring down Yupi but Togashi will probably think of something brilliant.






onepiece298 said:


> what [age are  the spoilers on i dont want to search through 5 pages



380, first post on the page.


----------



## Fran (Mar 6, 2008)

That was confusing.
Thanks Uberman ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 



...What! Shoots alive! 
I think.
 --> to all the shoot haters


----------



## ?ber-man (Mar 6, 2008)

I was just dissapointed he didn't translate the morau page...


----------



## Gary (Mar 6, 2008)

nooooooooooooooooooo shoot is cool


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Uber-man If you dont mind I have put it in my siggi for people to be updated 


*Spoiler*: __ 




OH Man I loved how knuckle realised how deep they are in it and how well he responded to the whole situation, instead of loosing it, He actually made things abit better.

Go Knuckle Go


----------



## Gary (Mar 6, 2008)

dp we have the new cpahter out yet or just a raw


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 6, 2008)

We havent got the raw yet


----------



## Gary (Mar 6, 2008)

ah jso just spoilers ok


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 6, 2008)

Yep just spoilers and some translated text.

But I think we are doing better than last week


----------



## Fran (Mar 6, 2008)

Is anyone else craving a death of one of the characters...But not wanting any of them to die either 


Btw CMgogo, you watched OVA 4 of Hellsing?
Schrodinger is so Pitou.
Especially at the ending theme. It's cute


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 6, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Is anyone else craving a death of one of the characters...But not wanting any of them to die either



Well as much as I might be sorry to say this but I actually want most of them dead otherwise it would be to unrealistic, people on my Death List (in order): Shoot, Netero,Morau, Ikaragu, 50/50 on this one but hey: knuckle.


----------



## mootz (Mar 6, 2008)

I am waiting for the new chapter, no more spoiler tag reading for me


----------



## Gary (Mar 6, 2008)

ok then be  careful


----------



## mootz (Mar 6, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> ok then be  careful



i will try my best


----------



## Danchou (Mar 6, 2008)

Hm, I will be gone for a week (I'm going snowboarding in the Alpes). It's good to know there'll be 1 and a half chapter of HxH waiting for me when I return. 

Ciao y'all.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 6, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Hm, I will be gone for a week (I'm going snowboarding in the Alpes). It's good to know there'll be 1 and a half chapter of HxH waiting for me when I return.
> 
> Ciao y'all.



Uhhhhhhhh enjoy LOL and dont forget about us


----------



## lunchb0x (Mar 6, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Well as much as I might be sorry to say this but I actually want most of them dead otherwise it would be to unrealistic, people on my Death List (in order): Shoot, Netero,Morau, Ikaragu, 50/50 on this one but hey: knuckle.



I agree, there definitely need to be some losses on the hunter side to make it credible since they are outmatched in every fight.
I was thinking a similar death list except I think Morau survives and Novu dies saving Morau redeeming him from his earlier cowardice. I'm really not sure about Knuckle and Meleoron either...that fight is just way too hard to predict!


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 6, 2008)

Didnt think of Novu, yeah that would be a good way to save Morau and it could be possible


----------



## Gary (Mar 6, 2008)

crap i forgot almost all the charaters names andi  stilll hope gin some how gets invloed like to revenge his student or some thing


----------



## ?ber-man (Mar 6, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Thanks Uber-man If you dont mind I have put it in my siggi for people to be updated


   No problem, not at all 



onepiece298 said:


> crap i forgot almost all the charaters names andi  stilll hope gin some how gets invloed like to revenge his student or some thing



   I actually would like it better if gin _didnt_ get involved the geezers zeno and neteros guest appearance is enough for me.  I think that any more appearances would just be an unneccecary interuption to the action....


On the subject of deaths I think were gonna see morau die and shoot
get heavily injured( ex. he uses up his nen and faints from exhastion everyone thinks he's dead, but later find he's still alive...) but morau dosn't stand a chance honestly. He's expended most of his nen and he's tring to take on *a Royal Gaurd* He might have been able to take him at full strength but at low power??? Morau himself said he was only at 35%.... the odds are not in his favor.



lunchb0x said:


> I agree, there definitely need to be some losses on the hunter side to make it credible since they are outmatched in every fight.
> I was thinking a similar death list except I think Morau survives and Novu dies saving Morau redeeming him from his earlier cowardice. I'm really not sure about Knuckle and Meleoron either...that fight is just way too hard to predict!



I don't see Novu coming because he would have to come through a portal.  The closest portal is near the stairs.  If he appeared there he would instantly get involved in the shoot/knuckle fight.... especially seeing his pupil shoot being beat up so badly


----------



## mootz (Mar 6, 2008)

i think some Gin apperances would be nice. It would be funny of once or twice more that Gin and Gon were close but Gon did not realize it.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 6, 2008)

mootz said:


> i think some Gin apperances would be nice. It would be funny of once or twice more that Gin and Gon were close but Gon did not realize it.



I wana see Gin fight lol, why do all you lot from GB have Andos set?


----------



## mootz (Mar 6, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I wana see Gin fight lol, why do all you lot from GB have Andos set?



short answer: ando is win

real answer: ando is win, plus its the second year aniversary of the beginning of the golden byakugam fan club.

simple really


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 6, 2008)

mootz said:


> short answer: ando is win
> 
> real answer: ando is win, plus its the second year aniversary of the beginning of the golden byakugam fan club.
> 
> simple really



iccccccccccccc where has ando gone?

Back to topic where can i find the spoilers??


----------



## Gary (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah i woudlnt be surprised if he did


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 oh cool shoot is alive, and even more badass. and it looks like meleoron didnt mess knuckle up really. yupi is starting to be the one who miscalculates, gotcha


----------



## Gary (Mar 7, 2008)

crap i am confused i am thinking of to much stuff but
*Spoiler*: __ 



shoot is  alive


----------



## mootz (Mar 7, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> iccccccccccccc where has ando gone?
> 
> Back to topic where can i find the spoilers??



he was never an 'active' poster in the same sense as most of us. Being on NF is not really is an option.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 7, 2008)

@ Hibari - Its in my siggi


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 7, 2008)

this chapter seems kinda pointless, not a lot happens does it?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 7, 2008)

^ not in the way long sense but i guess chapters like these have to be done, especially since togashi's chaps are always gd no matter what happens


----------



## Fran (Mar 7, 2008)

Any RAW's out?
Lemme know!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shoot!
Awesome. I can't wait to see Shoot animated.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 7, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talking about anime I have been wandering in YouTube again watching all the amvs made for HxH (specially Hisoka ones ) Uh Damn It brought back good times, I think I might start rewatching it again.

Do you know what else I realised I dont think anything can be as close as HxH for me ever

I want HxH Anime


----------



## Fran (Mar 7, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Talking about anime I have been wandering in YouTube again watching all the amvs made for HxH (specially Hisoka ones ) Uh Damn It brought back good times, I think I might start rewatching it again.
> 
> Do you know what else I realised I dont think anything can be as close as HxH for me ever
> 
> I want HxH Anime



Post up the good ones.

The anime team did a fantastic job with HxH.
The music is unique, and the animation makes up for Togashi's laziness...
And the fillers. Oh man. The fillers made me go


----------



## Fran (Mar 7, 2008)

Deadman Wonderland is freaking epic ^

It's really quiet in here today... I've resorted to double posting ._.


----------



## Netero (Mar 7, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Post up the good ones.
> 
> The anime team did a fantastic job with HxH.
> The music is unique, and the animation makes up for Togashi's laziness...
> And the fillers. Oh man. The fillers made me go



The anime was h4x I loved gon's and killua's voices even f they were girls


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 7, 2008)

I disliked the animation for the Greed Island story arc though! I can only hope that if they do a HxH ova for the ant arc it'll be on the same level as the first ova and not the GI ones. 

Off topic yeh DW is so awesome!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm glad you liked DW, it only gets better

Unfortunately I got a ton to do this week so can't really spend too much time here

And Greed Island was an arc for RPG lovers, but lets just say when Chimera ant arc is finally animated it will be epic, I can't wait for them to announce a new Ova, I bet this place will explode


----------



## Netero (Mar 7, 2008)

The GI arc was good but the colours were a bit muted and not overly bright but I loved seeing the dodge ball scene animated


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2008)

No raws or spoilers yet?  I want my HxH fix NAO!!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2008)

Spoilers were posted a few pages back, no sign of a raw yet tho.


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2008)

who's shoot again??? XD

bad with names

the guy that's been hiding or the guy that's been fighting with his weird hand floating jutsu?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 7, 2008)

^ the guy with hand floating


----------



## mootz (Mar 7, 2008)

i would like my scans now, so anyone want to provide rewards are in order


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2008)

Oops, I meant raw.  I knew the spoilers were out.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 7, 2008)

yay raw im gona wait for the scan tho


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 7, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> yay raw im gona wait for the scan tho


Same, i get no pleasure from watching something i can't understand.


----------



## Netero (Mar 7, 2008)

Scans should be out in a few hours woohoo hopefully the Yupi fight will finish chapter after this


----------



## fxu (Mar 7, 2008)

I bet by posting here I'm raising all of your hopes XD

HAHAHAHA ... I'M SO EBBBBIIILLLLL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah you did  my eyes were wide open as soon as I saw fxu 

:rofl


----------



## Razza (Mar 7, 2008)

I take it I'm heartless for not really caring about any of the characters introduced in this arc?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 7, 2008)

cool so it looks like shoot did die or something? and knuckle is enraged and showed himslef for a real man fight against that royal guard. looks sweet cant wait for more


----------



## Gary (Mar 8, 2008)

when is the scan going to be out and  i am still waiting for es21


----------



## mootz (Mar 8, 2008)

scantalation out yet?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 8, 2008)

Onrik said:


> I take it I'm heartless for not really caring about any of the characters introduced in this arc?


Not really.
Even if most of 'em are cool i don't really give a shit if they die or not.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 8, 2008)

NEED SCANS NAO!


----------



## Fran (Mar 8, 2008)

Slow!
They released Naruto on Thursday but we still don't have HxH by Saturday!


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 8, 2008)

Mattaru,

I have updated our FC, go check it out


----------



## Fran (Mar 8, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Mattaru,
> 
> I have updated our FC, go check it out



Looks awesome Robin!
Thanks for adding the videos.

 Funny how His0ka pr0n is the only available HxH Fanclub


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 8, 2008)

I am glad u liked

No there is hunter x hunter FC as well I post there as well u should check it out


----------



## Fran (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh yes, I forgot about that one. It says I'm a member


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 8, 2008)

dammit, I make myself come to a computer to look at HxH .... 

and I dont find any new HxH 

can't lurk for a couple more days here .... been ill


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 8, 2008)

Shanksssssssssssss 

where have u been


----------



## mootz (Mar 8, 2008)

omfg where is the win chapter


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 8, 2008)

from apforum guy,



> At the bottom, If I'm not wrong it says something like
> 
> The continuation of Yupi vs. Knuckle... and at the end, what is ahead for Gon?



Looks like the next chapter is going to be the start of pitou's fight XD


----------



## Netero (Mar 8, 2008)

YAY I'm back NF was down all day for me dunno why


----------



## fxu (Mar 8, 2008)

HAR HAR HAR ....

News: If my PC wouldn't be so shitty, I can get this chapter done in 30 minutes ... but since it's being shitty .... I DON'T KNOW ... I'm on the last spread page XD


----------



## Netero (Mar 8, 2008)

fxu said:


> HAR HAR HAR ....
> 
> News: If my PC wouldn't be so shitty, I can get this chapter done in 30 minutes ... but since it's being shitty .... I DON'T KNOW ... I'm on the last spread page XD



Thank you anyway cannot wait


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 8, 2008)

fxu said:


> HAR HAR HAR ....
> 
> News: If my PC wouldn't be so shitty, I can get this chapter done in 30 minutes ... but since it's being shitty .... I DON'T KNOW ... I'm on the last spread page XD



shitty computer 

Thank you anyways reps will be waiting XD


----------



## Netero (Mar 8, 2008)

I finally finished kuroro and the  indoor fish for mattaru


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 8, 2008)

ooooooooooh we need to seeee XD


----------



## Netero (Mar 8, 2008)

Check out this pretty fanart, it includes Hana.. AND Kiba


----------



## fxu (Mar 8, 2008)

*Hunter x Hunter 272 by Binktopia*

Enjoy~

(What a pain in the ass the re-drawing ;_


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 8, 2008)

fxu said:


> *Hunter x Hunter 272 by Binktopia*
> 
> Enjoy~
> 
> (What a pain in the ass the re-drawing ;_



thanks dude


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 8, 2008)

Arighatoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo





Netero said:


> Link removed



Nice job I am sure Mattaru will be impressed XD


----------



## Netero (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 8, 2008)

fxu said:


> *Hunter x Hunter 272 by Binktopia*
> 
> Enjoy~
> 
> (What a pain in the ass the re-drawing ;_


 **


----------



## Fran (Mar 8, 2008)

fxu said:


> With a group. Take a look at the credits (last page)
> 
> I can't do everything myself ;_;
> 
> ...



KYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH (>^^<) We've got a Binktopian on the thread!

Awesome! 


*DING 1000 POSTS BISHIES*


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 8, 2008)

Decent chapter, didn't happen much tbh.


----------



## Netero (Mar 8, 2008)

Good chapter we should have some Gon action comin' up next chappy w00t


----------



## Fran (Mar 8, 2008)

Do you guys seriously understandhow cute Potclean is?
We need some coloured Potclean  It's quite awesome the way he got Yupi going "WTF"


Knuckle's entrance was very well...Very knuckle


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 8, 2008)

Yep in the next chapter, gon will finally meets up with pitou

Cant wait XD


----------



## Fran (Mar 8, 2008)

fxu said:


> With a group. Take a look at the credits (last page)
> 
> I can't do everything myself ;_;
> 
> ...



Wait
Wait

Did you take part in the 261 Spoof?

"wait...where we doing again? I totally forgot"
"playing gun-gi"
"still? we've been doing that forever."
Komugi: "how about somethin else?"
"I mean, D-don't get me wrong! I freakin' LOVE Gun-gi!"


----------



## Netero (Mar 8, 2008)

Knuckle is a stupid face what chance does he really have and how foes this benefit them in anyway


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2008)

I liked the chapter tho with the apparent break coming I'd hope Togashi would fill these chapters with as much possible.

Whats up guys


----------



## fxu (Mar 8, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Wait
> Wait
> 
> Did you take part in the 261 Spoof?
> ...



Na ... 271 was my first HxH chapter with Binktopia.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I liked the chapter tho with the apparent break coming I'd hope Togashi would fill these chapters with as much possible.
> 
> Whats up guys



Hey CMGoGo,

Long time no seen 

New chapter is up XD

How is u?

@ Mattaru - Chapter 261 spoof was done by Nexgear guys


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2008)

Im good 

This weeks chapter was pretty good, and Shoot was awesome tho I wish Yuppi was dead already

And does Yuppi remind anyone else of Kakuzu?

Lol@Potclean, floating behind Yuppi


----------



## Fran (Mar 8, 2008)

ahhh. I forgot about that Robin 
anyways, this is gar 



Cheers NEtero!


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 8, 2008)

@ CMGoGo - who is Kakuzu?


----------



## Fran (Mar 8, 2008)

...

Are you reading the Naruto Manga, Robin?



edit: Deadman wonderland... IS FREAKING AWESOME!


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 8, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> @ CMGoGo - who is Kakuzu?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2008)

Im glad you liked it Mattaru, now my rep bar is safe

If you ever want anymore recommendations Mattaru you know who to call


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 8, 2008)

oh my god  That is very similar

@ Mattaru -  I havent watched Naruto since part 2 started because of IRL things and now I am still watching OP anime so havent started on getting back with Naruto


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2008)

I only thought that one move of his was similar, otherwise they're pretty different. Looks like we won't get to see the King fight next week either


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 8, 2008)

at least we will see gon's fight


----------



## Fran (Mar 8, 2008)

Haha,everyone's waiting for Netero and Zeno to get owned...

By the way...



CUTE!
Deadman Wonderland is awesome 

If this keeps up, I'm putting this straight up there with HxH / Elfen Lied / Hellsing / Higurashi



@CMGogo: I am in your profile, raping your rep bars


----------



## Netero (Mar 8, 2008)

I just started reading Dragon Ball and Netero looks like Master Roshi and Zeno looks like Master Roshi when he's disguised as Jackie Chun

@Mattaru
The next chapter of DW isn't out till May


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 8, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> By the way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ain't seen nothing yet


----------



## Xell (Mar 8, 2008)

I read 6 volumes of Hunter x Hunter today. Damn.. GI is so damn good! I didn't get this much enjoyment out of it when I watched it in the OVAs 3 years ago. 

Long live Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Fran (Mar 8, 2008)

Netero said:


> I just started reading Dragon Ball and Netero looks like Master Roshi and Zeno looks like Master Roshi when he's disguised as Jackie Chun
> 
> @Mattaru
> The next chapter of DW isn't out till May



Fear not!



> To cut off any questions before they arise, not only did we put in the next chapter release date in the zip file, but I'm telling you both here and at the DMWL page that they're skipping next month's issue of Monthly Shounen Ace and we won't be seeing chapter 11 until the May issue is released at the end of March (I know, the issue numbers have never really made sense to me, either... May is released in March... January is released in November, meh, whatever). So there will be *NO MORE DEADMAN WONDERLAND UNTIL THE END OF MARCH*. I've spelled it out as plainly as I can... let there be no questions asked.



= March 26th!


...YAY. Read all 10 chapters. It made me want to...


(>^^<)



Anyways, a recommeded read for HxH, Higurashi and DGray Man fans, and Eureka 7 too...

... Why am I talking about DW in the HxH thread?
It's up there inmy top 5 by the way. ElfenLied, Hellsing, Higurashi, Hunter and DW!

Gogogo, read it.  you won't regret it


----------



## Batman (Mar 8, 2008)

This chapter just made me horny for the king fight. The waiting is making me crazy! X3


----------



## Gary (Mar 8, 2008)

i still cant find the chapter oneline any one know  a place


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 9, 2008)

nice chapter, so shoot survived after all. and yet knucle reveals himself to yupi. cool

it looks like yupi will die after all


----------



## Gary (Mar 9, 2008)

welli  have down load a few chapters but since i got pro paint shop it takes longer to open


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 9, 2008)

i wonder what happened to palm and secretary bizet? also its odd that those ants know octopus man betrayed them but they arent attacking him


----------



## MIHAWK. (Mar 9, 2008)

one armed man come out!!!


----------



## Gary (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah i am wondering that also


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 9, 2008)

MIHAWK said:


> one armed man come out!!!



Mihawk:amazed what u doing here?  He will come dont worry 



> welli have down load a few chapters but since i got pro paint shop it takes longer to open



No worries, just right click on the image, then go to open with and then click on Windows Picture & Fax Viewer, it brings them very quickly.



> ...YAY. Read all 10 chapters. It made me want to...
> SPOILER FOR DeadmanWonderland:
> 
> 
> ...



 this manga looks to good to let go  

I am catching up with my OP so as soon as I finish that I will be on Deadman Wonderland

Thanks Mattaru & CMgogo


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 9, 2008)

awesome chapter 

shoot lives on!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't read Higurashi, maybe that should be the next one on my list.

And the spoilers wer all lies, Shoot is still alive


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 9, 2008)

This time around all the spoiler texts are coming out fake


----------



## Fran (Mar 9, 2008)

@CMgogo: It's an anime! Crunchyroll.com has the full series uploaded. And we are anticipating season 3.

@Robin: I think it's just a wrong interpretation. Where do you get your spoilers from @@?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 9, 2008)

Its not just me any spoiler text we had has been wrong and some of them have been translated by nexgear guys


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2008)

I just looked it up, I remember now its the one with those freaky girls right?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Look at Potcleans cute little face, unaware of whats going on around him


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmm. So shoot just ran out of energy. Yupi is pretty damn awesome though at least better than the other RG. 

Knuckle still has a pretty good chance just hope Shoot can get back on his feet.


----------



## Felix (Mar 9, 2008)

I would have preferred that Shoot died. It would be way better, more dramatic, and meaningful


----------



## Fran (Mar 9, 2008)

Felix said:


> I would have preferred that Shoot died. It would be way better, more dramatic, and meaningful



There have already been several deaths in this arc 

I really don't want to part with any of the characters. Save perhaps, The octopus...And maybe Knuckle's death


----------



## Nakor (Mar 9, 2008)

Felix said:


> I would have preferred that Shoot died. It would be way better, more dramatic, and meaningful



the fight is still going on...so there is still a chance he could die, same with knuckle. the fight so far has only been going on for like 13 seconds...if shoot can get that messed up in only 13 seconds..there is a really good chance that either one of them could die.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 9, 2008)

fireball said:


> the fight is still going on...so there is still a chance he could die, same with knuckle. the fight so far has only been going on for like 13 seconds...if shoot can get that messed up in only 13 seconds..there is a really good chance that either one of them could die.



Do agree on this, I think shoot & knuckle are both gonners unless a miracle happens, look at Shoot and take a look at Yupi which is standing with no casualties and compare them


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 9, 2008)

Other than his leg Shoot didn't get that badly beat up, he did well better than I thought he would. How he dodge Yupi's meat skewer thing was pretty nice. He just needs more stamina.


----------



## Gary (Mar 9, 2008)

icant belive ithat new chapter


----------



## Fran (Mar 9, 2008)

Shoot's a lot stronger than people give him credit for. 
Battle tactics are good, check out the way he pushes himself back 

Anyways, Leorio should have his abilities...Those floating hands could come in handy


----------



## Freija (Mar 9, 2008)

Shoot frikkin owns


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 9, 2008)

Shoot was suffering from several blood loss....he was fighting on a timer ever since he lost his leg. If Yuppi was smacking him around, his body would be in pieces, Yuppi was at best grazing Shoot. Knuckle isn't nearly as mobile.........crazy HXH tactics coming up on the double.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 9, 2008)

its a good thing shoot and knuckle trained together so much, their team work is probably ace.

also now knuckle has entered gar mode


----------



## seralin (Mar 10, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Anyways, Leorio should have his abilities...


Now that you reminded him, I wonder if we ever get a chance to see his *healing* abilities in operation. I think, the end of this arc would be a nice state to show what he can do, considering his goal of choosing the area he wanted to specialize in.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 10, 2008)

I am back bitches  

Leorio will have uber hax ero-medical Hatsu which heals ladies people by groping  

the more he gropes, the faster they will heal 

Will Leorio try to grope Pitou ~nyah  ??


----------



## Gary (Mar 10, 2008)

he  will not grope pitou


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 10, 2008)

That would rock

Leoroi is a legend among legends


----------



## mootz (Mar 10, 2008)

did somebody say leorio and groping

i have arrived lol


----------



## Fran (Mar 10, 2008)

Good timing Feanor...Imagine Leorio groping Pitou...

LMAO      

Oh, FANARTISTS PUR LEASE


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 10, 2008)

What happened to Morau? I thought the was fighting Yupi still.


----------



## Fran (Mar 10, 2008)

Morau?
Morau hasn just trapped Pufu the flaming homosexual angel in purple smoke. Smoke Jail 

Now they're goingto commence fighting, and Pufu just released his big move, Spiritual Message.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2008)

I still can't see Morau winning his fight against Pufu...

I hope Togashi surprises us.


----------



## Fran (Mar 10, 2008)

Maybe Pufu isn't an attack orientated Guard?
Well...
Actually considering Pitou is our resident healer, he probably has something dodgy up his sleeve.

We sam him spray paralysis powder or something all over the crowds...

I just hope Morau gives him the pounding he deserves.  iT's like the clash of two antithesis...

Morau, the Man's man, vs Pufu, The poof.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2008)

Morau should kill that *******


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 10, 2008)

I see.

Now I just wonder what Kuroro and Hisoka are up to right now. =O


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2008)

Pfft Pufu will defeat all!!!!!

When are the spoilers out?

@gixa: I've read abit of AirGear, it was a little too porno for me, but I might give it a try again.


----------



## Gary (Mar 10, 2008)

most spioilers come out on teusday or wensday


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 10, 2008)

so what's been going on here? Have I missed much?


----------



## mootz (Mar 10, 2008)

i do not think so


----------



## Teh4th:) (Mar 10, 2008)

BigR said:


> Wow, I started reading the manga, and it's just as addicting as the anime! I noticed the manga cuts to the chase, where as the anime had alot of fill the episodes in a bit. Not bad, still good, and I like it  I read 2 volumes yesterday, but since I started late, I figure I can reach 6-8 volumes today



Where?
Where do you read HxH maga?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2008)

I think feanor was right, this place is more active when HxH is on Hiatus


----------



## Teh4th:) (Mar 10, 2008)

So, HxH is back?
Where can I find this manga?
I've always wanted to finish this series.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 11, 2008)

pufu is gonna kill morau

morau he's all "yo wassup i wear shades and smoke weed"

pufu is more "hi i kill you"

then morau dies


----------



## mootz (Mar 11, 2008)

elgantely put


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2008)

Abnormal may be right on this one though


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 11, 2008)

convo threads are always alive  

I think people are just a bit too busy to post in here lol 

@Detonator_Fan - Dont think of any character as a girl Unless Togashi draws that character naked


----------



## Parallax (Mar 11, 2008)

lol, Feanor is right.  If it lacks titz, its a male


----------



## Gary (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah its a male


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 11, 2008)

i cant wait to see more "START WITH THE FIST" jan ken po !!!!!

also killua will be there to fight too, with lightning blasts.

and i hope komugi uses her genius hatsus to do stuff, she is a fascinating character obviously, the only human the ant king truly respects/loves


----------



## Gary (Mar 11, 2008)

yerahi cant wait for the new chapter and its my b day today


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 11, 2008)

^ happy b'day then 

kammaru killua ftw


----------



## Felix (Mar 11, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> He drew Kurapika naked. That made the fanboys squeal and go "ZOMG SHE HAS SUCH A HOT BODY"
> 
> Then he released the databook e
> And they were all like  and everyone was like
> ...



He drew Kurapica naked? I've been in doubt of Kurapica's gender for a long time now, but it's a male right?

It's very... confusing, I hate talking about HxH and when talking about Kurapica saying... "Erm... it's"


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> convo threads are always alive
> 
> I think people are just a bit too busy to post in here lol
> 
> @Detonator_Fan - Dont think of any character as a girl Unless Togashi draws that character naked




He drew Kurapika naked. That made the fanboys squeal and go "ZOMG SHE HAS SUCH A HOT BODY"

Then he released the databook e
And they were all like  and everyone was like 

Happy Bday Onepiece


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 11, 2008)

<_> Knuckles fight is boreing to me -_- they should skip to netero already....


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 11, 2008)

Gratz onepiece298



DethStryque said:


> <_> Knuckles fight is boreing to me -_- they should skip to netero already....


Knuckles haven't started fighting yet, but i see what you saying.


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah just mean that netero and zeno against the king is pretty much the main event ;o plus i've already seen some of knuckles move against gon so =3 not much anticipation...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 11, 2008)

How was Felix able to quote Mattaru before he posted ?? 

Telepathy  ?

I agree that each chapter should be containing more stuff ... there were two doublespreads this chapter right .....

What confused me is that Togashi drew shoot without half his body in the previous chapter (page 9 of Ch.271) and this one shows that Shoot infact, didnot loose his right leg  .... (page 14-15, ch.272)


----------



## Felix (Mar 11, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> How was Felix able to quote Mattaru before he posted ??
> 
> Telepathy  ?
> 
> ...



I'm that awesome ;D


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey guys,

How is it going?

Shanks its great to see u back active 

273 SPOILERS btw:

Thanks to BattleFranky from apforums


*Spoiler*: __ 





273 script from that Ero-guy:

No.273 再開

　　【〝監獄ロック〟の中モラウとプフ】

プフ「閉じ込めるという行為が私に対して有効か」
　　「試されるのもいいでしょう」
モラウ「鱗粉……」
　　　「ノヴの話じゃ催眠効果があるらしいからな」
　　　「吸い込む訳にはいかねェぜ…！」
プフ「おしゃべりをやめたのですね」
　　「真っ当な術者なら当然の事…ですが」
　　（警戒… 覚悟… そして自信…が2対3対5程のブレンド）
　　（警戒感がやや薄いのは自信の表れ…強い性格と言えますね）
　　（敵陣ながらも自分の土俵には引き込んだ安堵感が）
　　「自己紹介くらいはいいでしょう」
　　「王直属護衛軍のシャウアプフと申します」
　　（かなり勝っている…そんな感情図）

　プフの〝鱗粉乃愛泉〟は相手の周囲を鱗粉で覆い
　オーラの流れを鮮明にすることで
　相手の精神状態を知ることが出来る
　オーラの流れに現れる30種程の大きな
　感情パターンの混成具合を分析し相手の思考を推測するのだ

プフ（……やや警戒のうずが強くなりましたね）
　　「ふ 名すら教えていただけませんか」
　　「私が貴方に対し鱗粉の吸引を誘導しようとしての」
　　「自己紹介だとお疑いなら悲しい誤解ですが」
　　「ややショック それだけの事…」

　　【プフが黒い何かに身を包む(さなぎ？絵では判別不可能)】

プフ｢生まれ変われば忘れましょう｣
　　「ウフフフフ しばしお待ちを……フフフ」
　　「ウフ」
　　「ウフフ」
　　「ウフフフ」
モラウ「時間をかけてくれるなら大いに結構！」
　　　「鬼が出ようが蛇が出ようがな…!!」

　【イカルゴ エレベータから降り宮殿地下へ】

　宮殿地下へのエレベーター…降下は自由に行えるが
　上昇時には暗証番号の入力が求められる
　8桁からなる番号は一人一人異なり利用者の識別が可能となる
　一度目の入力ミスで警告がなされ扉がロックされる
　再三の誤入力は警備兵への通報
　催眠ガス投入後拘束拷問…すなわち死を意味する
　利用者の使用状況はコンピューターで管理され
　ビゼフ長官が厳しく利用時間・回数・目的などをチェックする
　不審使用者およびその番号の持ち主は
　問答無用で処分されるため自分の番号は命と等しい
　マルコスも国外逃亡のための飛行機が離陸する直前に
　ようやく自らの番号をモラウらに伝えた

イカルゴ（〝衛星蜻蛉〟(サテライトンボ)）

　与えられた資料でしかパームを知らないイカルゴだが
　彼女を見つけるまで宮殿を後にしないとの
　覚悟を早くから固めていた

イカルゴ（絶対に連れて帰る……!!!）
　　　　（パームは仲間の仲間）
　　　　（つまり仲間だ!!）
　　　　（オレの仲間だ!!!）

　「今 パームは命を懸けている」
　それだけでイカルゴは彼女を尊敬できた

イカルゴ（任務でも義務でもない!!）
　　　　（助けたい…!!）
　　　　（助けると決めたから!!!）

　監視カメラと重量計を内蔵したエレベーターは
　地下へ降りた後「何も載っていない事」を確認し
　自動的に上へ戻る
　地下から上へ戻る場合エレベーターには1名しか乗れず
　番号登録時の身体データと利用者データが著しく異なる場合
　即警告が鳴りエレベーターは簡易の監獄となる
　そうした制約を全く受けずにエレベーターを
　利用できる番号の持ち主がビゼフとマルコスである
　人間を含め様々な「機密物」を運び込むのに
　兵士の目がある車両出入り口よりも
　こちらの方が都合が良い故の措置だ

　【ウェルフィンが上がってきたエレベータに乗り込む】

ウェルフィン(以下ウェル)「うっ」
ウェル（何だこの臭いは…!?）
　　　（フラッタの奴 死体安置所にでも住んでんのか!?）
　　　（他には…オレより先に降りていったブロウの臭いが強いな…）
　　　（くそ…微かな臭いがあるにはあるが……）

　死後数日経過しているフラッタの死臭がウェルフィンの鼻を鈍らせた

ウェル（ブロウがフラッタを追って下へ降りたってことは）
　　　（奴もフラッタの「ハギャ様」発言に気付いたか？）
　　　（それとも……ブロヴーダもグルか!?）
　　　（オレが賊を見ていた時…ブロウは背後で俺を見ていた!?）
　　　「……」
　　　（だとすると）
　　　（ブロウが賊とグルならばオレがフラッタの不自然さに）
　　　（気付いた事に気付いたはず）
　　　（ならば奴が先に下へ降りた理由は）
　　　（下でオレを迎え撃つため!!??）

　【地下へ行くか葛藤するウェルフィン】

ウェル（くそっ チャンスなのに!!）
　　　（フラッタが怪しいのは確実…!!）
　　　（奴を爆破計画の実行犯に仕立てられれば…）
　　　（ビゼフのオレに対する評価は確固たるものに）
　　　「ビゼフ………!!」
　　　（ビゼフは!? まずいな…奴がこの襲撃で死んでたら…）
　　　（計画自体が無意味になる）
　　　（まずはビゼフを見つけないと）

　【地下へは行かずビゼフを探しに行くウェルフィン】

【左塔に到着するゴンとキルア】

ゼノ「ヨォ」
キルア（ジッちゃん……）

　【キルアを窺うゼノ】

ゼノ（変わったな……）
　　「ワシの仕事はこれで終わりじゃ」
　　「任務以外の事は何も知らん」
　　「仲のことはおぬし等が判断せい」
キルア（……）
　　　（中の…？）

　　言いたい事の全てを飲み込んでゼノは闇にまぎれた

　【左塔の中に踏み込む二人】

Two people stand in front of the left tower

　【コムギを治療中のピトーを見つけ激昂するゴン】

Gon discovers Pitou, who is treating Kogumi's wounds, he becomes enraged.

ゴン「オレを覚えてるか……？」
Gon [Do you remember me.....?]
　　「オレはゴン＝フリークス!!!」
[I AM GON FREAKS!!!]

　　「カイトを取り戻すためお前に会いに来た!!!!」

[In order to take back Kaito, I've come to face you.]


Looks like it's predominately Morau vs. Pufu.

Slight Kanji blooper on the title, he meant Reunion, not resumption.

「No.273 再開」→「No.273 再会」

Some Translation by kewl0210 @ nexgear:


*Spoiler*: __ 




No.273 再開
No. 273 Resumption

　　【〝監獄ロック〟の中モラウとプフ】
【Inside "Prison Lock" [Or Jailhouse Rock, if you want.] , Morau and Pufu】


プフ「閉じ込めるという行為が私に対して有効か」
Pufu: "Is this said act of imprisonment regarding me valid?
　　「試されるのもいいでしょう」
　　"Attempting it is fine, too, I suppose."
モラウ「鱗粉」
Morau: "Moth scales."
　　　「ノヴの話じゃ催眠効果があるらしいからな」
"The hypnotism effect Novu talked about is what this appears to be from."


----------



## Vyse (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey seriously, I can?t find the newest chapters 
Where do you guys get them from?


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> How is it going?
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 






Thanks Robin! X3 loooks like Gon is finally back in action!

"I AM GON FREAKS BISHIES"
...Sounds so lame


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 11, 2008)

your welcome Mattaru ,

you might wanna spoiler it for KLoWn LOL


*Spoiler*: __ 




I know that is very lame, but it must be bad translation


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> your welcome Mattaru ,
> 
> you might wanna spoiler it for KLoWn LOL
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Good call  Nearly got Klown raped.
Looking forward to Morau vs Pufuthough. Where'd you get that from by the way? @@


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 11, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




KloWn rape  u turn everything  XD

you mean that little translation? kewl0210 from nexgear translated it, its the same text just been translated, he says he is gonna translate it all but he is abit slow


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



'do you remember me? I AM GON FREAKS!!!' lol classic love it. also pufu hypnosis rulez, butterfly powa


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh I see, it's from nexgear ^^

Thanks! 


*Spoiler*: _NEW PICS_ 






...





...I'm sorry.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/img]


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 11, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 'do you remember me? I AM GON FREAKS!!!' lol classic love it. also pufu hypnosis rulez, butterfly powa




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah hypnosis sounds cool, I wonder how effective it will be on Morau, maybe he mentally controls him :S




@ Mattaru - :rofl at the pic XD you find right stuff XD


----------



## Freija (Mar 11, 2008)

10 chaps and still the fights haven't truly begun


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 11, 2008)

we are half way through the yupi's fight, but i know what u mean we still havent seen gon's or king's fight


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 11, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> convo threads are always alive
> 
> I think people are just a bit too busy to post in here lol
> 
> @Detonator_Fan - Dont think of any character as a girl Unless Togashi draws that character naked



Well, a few more h-mangas to delete, I guess.

First Kurapica, then Deidara, now this?


----------



## Gary (Mar 11, 2008)

i cant wait for the king fight


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> 10 chaps and still the fights haven't truly begun



He's the most tip top - top cat! 

LOVE IT. THAT THEME IS BRILLIANT

I used to watch that program...


...


@Robin: 

For those of you who don't browse the naruto section:

 <-- A must see


----------



## Gary (Mar 11, 2008)

lmao lol ol and are theiy any spoilers out


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 11, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> @Robin:
> 
> For those of you who don't browse the naruto section:
> 
> <-- A must see


Old, but still somewhat epic 

Another funny one:


----------



## Gary (Mar 11, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Old, but still somewhat epic
> 
> Another funny one:


epic wins 
  .


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Old, but still somewhat epic
> 
> Another funny one:



LMFAO
Gai's speech was priceless 

"Lee...u r 1337 at hard work"

XDDDDDD


Oh yeah I never realised.

How and when did Knuckle and Shoot capture Kaito?
Knuckle got potclean to restrict him to Zetsu and Shoot caged him...

But when did they ever go Kaito-hunting?

edit: and who's the one with all the hxhmanga downloads in their signature


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 11, 2008)

hunter x hunter vol 25 in no 1 manga followed by one piece vol 49
hunter x hunter is still big in japan


----------



## Gary (Mar 11, 2008)

it is i didnt know that


----------



## Gary (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry for the double post but if i can find out how to save i will bring you guys some of my colorings


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

@ Mattaru - That would be the great Hisoka a.ka. Slips LOL

:rofl @ KLoWn & Mattaru

Thanks to BF from apforums


*Spoiler*: __ 







Gotta love the last panel XD GO GON Finally


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 12, 2008)

Holy fuck those last 2 pages there are brilliant.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

Tell me about it, specially the last one


*Spoiler*: __ 




We have waited for that moment for more than 2 years


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 but is he really ready for pitou. also wtf is killua doing, chi chatting with his grandpa lol i thought he was attacking the king?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but is he really ready for pitou. also wtf is killua doing, chi chatting with his grandpa lol i thought he was attacking the king?




*Spoiler*: __ 




:rofl, I guess Zeno just seen him and u cant ignore ur granpa u gotta say hi :rofl




And here is the full translation of the earlier text:


*Spoiler*: __ 




No.273 再開
No. 273 Resumption

　　【〝監獄ロック〟の中モラウとプフ】
【Inside "Prison Lock" [Or Jailhouse Rock, if you want.] , Morau and Pufu】


プフ「閉じ込めるという行為が私に対して有効か」
Pufu: "Is this said act of imprisonment regarding me valid?
　　「試されるのもいいでしょう」
　　"Attempting it is fine, too, I suppose."
モラウ「鱗粉」
Morau: "Moth scales."
　　　「ノヴの話じゃ催眠効果があるらしいからな」
"The hypnotism effect Novu talked about is what this appears to be from."
　　　「吸い込む訳にはいかねェぜ！」
"I have to make sure I don't inhale!"
プフ「おしゃべりをやめたのですね」
Pufu: "Won't you stop the idle chatter?"
　　「真っ当な術者なら当然の事ですが」
"It's really the appropriate thing to do."
　　（警戒 覚悟 そして自信が2対3対5程のブレンド）
(Vigilance, resolution, and self-confidence are a 2 to 3 to 5 proportion.)
　　（警戒感がやや薄いのは自信の表れ強い性格と言えま�
�ね）
(The vigilant sensation is somewhat weak means the materialization of self-confidence
can come from what he says.)
　　（敵陣ながらも自分の土俵には引き込んだ安堵感が）
(Though the enemy's position taking over my my own area too won him feelings
of relief.)
　　「自己紹介くらいはいいでしょう」
"Introductions would be alright, don't you think?"
　　「王直属護衛軍のシャウアプフと申します」
I am called the direct supervision guard of the king, Shaupufu."
　　（かなり勝っているそんな感情図）
(They're continuing to excel, these sorts of emotional fronts)

　プフの〝鱗粉乃愛泉〟は相手の周囲を鱗粉で覆い
Pufu's "Moth Scales of Love Fountain" covers his opponent's aroundings in
scales.
　オーラの流れを鮮明にすることで
Doing distinct things with his Aura stream
　相手の精神状態を知ることが出来る
He is able to learn of his opponent's mental state.
　オーラの流れに現れる30種程の大きな
His aura stream becomes 30 times bigger.
　感情パターンの混成具合を分析し相手の思考を推測する�
�だ
It analyzes.emotional patterns of mixed conditions, and allows him to guess
his opponents thoughts.

プフ（やや警戒のうずが強くなりましたね）
Pufu: (His little swirl of vigilance became strong.)
　　「ふ 名すら教えていただけませんか」
"Hu, you won't even tell me your name?"
　　「私が貴方に対し鱗粉の吸引を誘導しようとしての」
"The scales of absorption I have used against you will have completely no
introduction.given."
　　「自己紹介だとお疑いなら悲しい誤解ですが」
"If it's self-introductions, your doubt would be a sad misunderstanding."
　　「ややショック それだけの事」
"A little shock, no more than that."
　　【プフが黒い何かに身を包む(さなぎ？絵では判別不可�
��)】
　　【Pufu wraps himself in something black (A pupa? I can't tell from the
picture)】

プフ「生まれ変われば忘れましょう」
Pufu: If I'm born again, I will forget."
　　「ウフフフフ しばしお待ちをフフフ」
"Ufufufufu wait for a short while fufufu"
　　「ウフ」
"Ufu"
　　「ウフフ」
"Ufufu"
　　「ウフフフ」
"Ufufufu"
モラウ「時間をかけてくれるなら大いに結構！」
Morau: "If you give me time, it would be very nice!"
　　　「鬼が出ようが蛇が出ようがな!!」
"When the demon appears, the snake comes fourth!!"

　【イカルゴ エレベータから降り宮殿地下へ】
　【Ikarugo descends on the Elevator to the basement】

　宮殿地下へのエレベーター降下は自由に行えるが
The elevator to the palace basement is able to descend freely.
　上昇時には暗証番号の入力が求められる
When climbing, it asks for a password number.
　8桁からなる番号は一人一人異なり利用者の識別が可能と�
��る
From 8 digits the numbers are entered one by one to find the different user's
identification.
　一度目の入力ミスで警告がなされ扉がロックされる
One person's input error a warning is given and the door is locked.
　再三の誤入力は警備兵への通報
With repeated input errors, a report is sent to a guard.
　催眠ガス投入後拘束拷問すなわち死を意味する
Hypntism gas is released after which, restraint torture, namely, death,
is caused.
　利用者の使用状況はコンピューターで管理され
The users use circumstances are controlled by the computer
　ビゼフ長官が厳しく利用時間・回数・目的などをチェッ�
�する
Bizef's secretary's use time, number of times, purpose, et cetera, are checked.

　不審使用者およびその番号の持ち主は
Suspicious persons as well as that owner's number are.
　問答無用で処分されるため自分の番号は命と等しい
Without question punished can be passed for you own number, the same is
dealt to your life.
　マルコスも国外逃亡のための飛行機が離陸する直前に
　ようやく自らの番号をモラウらに伝えた
Marcos, too, just before the airplane for fleeing the country's take off,
finally gave his personal number to Morau's group.

イカルゴ（〝衛星蜻蛉〟(サテライトンボ)）
Ikarugo: ( "Satellite Dragonfly" (Sateraitonbo)) [That's a pun, putting
tonbo, dragonfly, together with satelite written in katakana]

　与えられた資料でしかパームを知らないイカルゴだが
With the given informantion, Palm does not know Ikarugo, but,
　彼女を見つけるまで宮殿を後にしないとの
Until she is discovered, he would not be at the back of the place.
　覚悟を早くから固めていた
He fortified his resolution from early on.

イカルゴ（絶対に連れて帰るexcl.gif）
Ikarugo: (I will definitely take her back!!!)
　　　　（パームは仲間の仲間）
(Palm is my nakama's nakama.) [I'm not interested in your opinion on nakama.]
　　　　（つまり仲間だ!!）
(In other words, she's nakama!!)
　　　　（オレの仲間だexcl.gif）
(My nakama!!!)

　「今 パームは命を懸けている」
"Right now, Palm is putting her life on the line"
　それだけでイカルゴは彼女を尊敬できた
With only that, Ikarugo was able to respect her.

イカルゴ（任務でも義務でもない!!）
　　　　（助けたい!!）
　　　　（助けると決めたからexcl.gif）

　監視カメラと重量計を内蔵したエレベーターは
　地下へ降りた後「何も載っていない事」を確認し
　自動的に上へ戻る
　地下から上へ戻る場合エレベーターには1名しか乗れず
　番号登録時の身体データと利用者データが著しく異なる�
�合
　即警告が鳴りエレベーターは簡易の監獄となる
　そうした制約を全く受けずにエレベーターを
　利用できる番号の持ち主がビゼフとマルコスである
　人間を含め様々な「機密物」を運び込むのに
　兵士の目がある車両出入り口よりも
　こちらの方が都合が良い故の措置だ

　【左塔の中に踏み込む二人】
　【Two people break into the left tower.】

　【コムギを治療中のピトーを見つけ激昂するゴン】
　【Gon discovers Pitou, who is treating Komugi's wounds, he becomes enraged.】

ゴン「オレを覚えてるか？」
Gon [Do you remember me.....?]

　　「オレはゴン＝フリークス」
[I AM GON FREECSS!!!]

　　「カイトを取り戻すためお前に会いに来た!」
"In order to take back Kaito, I've come to face you."

Sorry 4 the question marks, they are just the japanese text

Done by kewl0210 @nexgear


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



thanks for the spoilers Robin <3


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW shanks u r here?


*Spoiler*: __ 




No problems XD


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 12, 2008)

I assume by the question marks comment that just means you don't have the japanese language pack installed and not something else?


*Spoiler*: __ 



interesting script, seems like more Morau/Pufu than I'd expected from those pics (which is a good thing), and the ending is just badass through and through.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

yep its because I am on a different computer so the japanese language is not installed on this one


*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks like ikagaru is getting somewhere too
but the ending is ftw XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 12, 2008)

NF is being a bitch @ my place  

Can't load more than one thread at the same time  


*Spoiler*: __ 



hi there people, Pufu Vs Morau is the next one Togashi is gonna show then ....

I wonder what Killua said to his gramps


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

SPOILER tag it Shanks XD LOL


*Spoiler*: __ 




Probably just which one u fighting? XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I cant seem to edit it ... the function does not activate  

is NF being so recalcitrant everywhere ?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

I have problems when i login from home to be fare, but its okey here at work


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2008)

The spoiler pics are top choice, I can't wait to read the full chapter.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Hope binktopia speeds up with getting us a scan ....  

where are the others :S ??


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2008)

So im not the only one having issues with NF?

Its just about loads up for me, I keep getting 500 errors again and again.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Omg the spoilers look awesome, looks like Pufu is finally getting serious. 

As for the GOn panels, they look great, hopefully its just non stop action from here on out.


----------



## mootz (Mar 12, 2008)

man i cant wait for those pages to be scanned


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't even rep those I want to unless the post in the thread I lurk in :S 

time to hand out some reps 

I want some action from now. I am despairing looking at how bad the odds are against our invading team


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2008)

KYAAAH
Awesome spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Killua confronts his grandfather. Maybe he's saying "AFTER THIS YOU COMEZ HOME LAWL"


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 12, 2008)

NF is fuckin bullshit right now, slow as hell and half the time it ain't loading at all.
Half the time i can't even connect to it.


----------



## mootz (Mar 12, 2008)

NF =     shit


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 12, 2008)

^ nothing to add to that lol

those spoiler pics are mighty ... cant wait for scan


----------



## mootz (Mar 12, 2008)

i want to see gon kick some ass


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2008)

I want to see Leorio grab some ass


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 12, 2008)

oh Mattaru D:


----------



## mootz (Mar 12, 2008)

i will start leaving this image in rep messages


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 12, 2008)

Now I just want to recieve some rep from mootz!! The spoilers do look good but by gum are the odds stacked against our invaders.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

I thought it was just me who had problems with NF LOL

@CMGoGo - I thought u didnt want to be spoilered  LOL


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy Shit. Gon is starting this fight off seriously.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit. Gon is starting this fight off seriously.




HELL YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2008)

I want my new HxH now!!!  Though the wait will be worth it.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

guys some amazing news


*Spoiler*: __ 




from a translator on nexgear

No, he left the palace and say somethin to Killua ("You got better, etc"). His mission was that Netero and the King fight alone.
He is not going to take part in the fight.

Good luck with netero X3


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 12, 2008)

why do you spoil your self people isnt it better not to

i know you cant hold yourself back but you should in order to fully enjoy your chapter


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

because I enjoy being spoilt LOL

And I like to know everything quickest, I did spoiler tagged it


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 12, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now i really can't see the king being defeated tbh.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I know X3

I think netero has too much guts


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF
No Zeno.

Meeeeeh. I hope Zeno and Killua team up against something then!


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




It aint happening, this is probably the last of Zeno that will see in this arc  just like york shin arc, rules are rules, mission is accompolished.

The max he does probably will b that he might hang in there to watch the fights' out come


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2008)

I normally don't but if I don't read the spoilers then I'd have to stay away from the thread, and I don't want to do that.


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I normally don't but if I don't read the spoilers then I'd have to stay away from the thread, and I don't want to do that.



Yup.

And do you know how painful it is to try and not read it?
You know it's there, you're dying to find out what happens, and all the while, you're thinking suspense suspense suspense...

Then you clickthe spoiler


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I normally don't but if I don't read the spoilers then I'd have to stay away from the thread, and I don't want to do that.



I know I was just teasing u, sorry 4 spoilering u anyways, its just I know alot of people wanna know what will come next and they cant wait 

LOL Mattaru u couldnt explain it better


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Mar 12, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> guys some amazing news
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What the fuck?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> What the fuck?



Exactly but believe it or not it is very true


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Exactly but believe it or not it is very true



Robin always speaks the truth 


By the way, we need more of these:



Someone else make some too. I'm adding them to the Hisoka Gallery


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

that is awesome Mattaru, It can almost be used as a banner XD Good find


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG! its gonna be a one on one fight b/w netero and the king. Netero is definatly gonna die now... but he is gonna take the king with him.

For some reason there's a strange feeling inside me thats telling me these fights will conclude like the rescue sasuke arc fights. With some random powerful hunters finishing off the guards and the king. Hopefully Togashi is above that.

Killua better not pull a zeno and leave gon. I wanna see some of his new moves.

BTW Nico Robin wat manga is the character from ur sig from. He looks really cool... reminds me of Spike Seigel for Bebop.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 12, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> OMG! its gonna be a one on one fight b/w netero and the king. Netero is definatly gonna die now... but he is gonna take the king with him.


That would actually be the only way im seeing Netero taking the King down.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 12, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> OMG! its gonna be a one on one fight b/w netero and the king. Netero is definatly gonna die now... but he is gonna take the king with him.



Do agree on that.



Black Swan said:


> For some reason there's a strange feeling inside me thats telling me these fights will conclude like the rescue sasuke arc fights. With some random powerful hunters finishing off the guards and the king. Hopefully Togashi is above that.



No way I hope not anyways I think togashi has proved that he is better than that. but I dont think anyone will survive the fights except for Killua & Gon



Black Swan said:


> Killua better not pull a zeno and leave gon. I wanna see some of his new moves.



No he has already left the family and token the pin out of his head so there is no reason for him to do so.



Black Swan said:


> BTW Nico Robin wat manga is the character from ur sig from. He looks really cool... reminds me of Spike Seigel for Bebop.



Well the manga is not everyone's cup of tea, it contains alot of sexual scenes and is gets confusing in some parts. Its called Tokyo Akazukin


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't you find it foreboding though?
When Killua left the Zaoldyecks, his father said he'd definetely be back.


I doubt he will betray Gon ala-Sasuke-Naruto-esque and flutter away. And I hope Kubo is beyond that ._.

I was really looking forward to


*Spoiler*: __ 



Netero and Zeno vs the king...Now that's not going to happen. I love Zeno's nen dragon, it's the epitome of nen hotness





...We've been denied a treat.

Also, certain Division commanders have yet to make an appearance. Like the elusive Bee-horn sama


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 12, 2008)

Togashi isnt as lame as Kishimoto


----------



## Gary (Mar 12, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Togashi isnt as lame as Kishimoto



quoted for the truth


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 12, 2008)

Im real sleepy so I did these quickly Mattaru, I hope you like them





I was reading Yu Yu Hakusho again, wow Kubo and Kishi ripped off alot from Togashi.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey CMgogo ... you get full marks for bringing the awesomeness of Kekkaishi into the realm of hisokapornfanboyism  

These fights will be awesome 
The wont be like anything we have seen before  ... 

I think we need our HxH fixes even when the manga is being published every week


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 13, 2008)

damnit this needs its own "telegrams" thread i can never find where the spoilers you guys keep talking about are. someone tell me the latest please


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 13, 2008)

Werefin really needs a hug.  The poor guy is so confused


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



how strange that zeno began his hatsu but now he is leaving the battle??? well obviously netero is a goner. at least zeno and killua get to meet and zeno was always teh niceest to killua right


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah ... I am curious to see what Zeno tells the two kids


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



is zeno going to kill pitou for them?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 13, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> is zeno going to kill pitou for them?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Gon will go apeshit on Zeno if he tries to lay a hand on pitou 




Edit:

@Abnormally Normal - Robin is the one who gets our spoilers ... her sig always has either the latest spoiler/translation depending upon the day of the week ... 
And her posts are on almost every page XD ....


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah i know about robin but her sig doesnt always contain everything


----------



## Gary (Mar 13, 2008)

i am back bitches 

i am mad as hell at my computer and i cant wait for the new chapter


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2008)

> damnit this needs its own "telegrams" thread i can never find where the spoilers you guys keep talking about are. someone tell me the latest please





There are the spoiler links I think, and I agree this does need a seperate spoiler thread.


----------



## Gary (Mar 13, 2008)

yes it does expect i know the mods will close it


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 13, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> yeah i know about robin but her sig doesnt always contain everything



I have just updated it.

I will try and update it more the thing is my sig is too full LOL

I have to take a few things out to be able to put the links to the spoilers, I usually put either the latest or the one with pics in.

I do think we need a seperate thread for spoilers how about the HxH FC? I have the link to the FC in my siggi : Go here

I can put the spoilers there and u guys can discuss it here?


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF?! Zeno is leaving Netero?! 

I guess it's R.I.P. Netero then. And I don't know about you guys, but the way I see it, Killua will surely leave Gon. I mean, it has been hinted way before when he was still about to leave the Zaoldyeck residence.

Gon's line is epic.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 13, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weeeeeeeeeeeeh Masterbait is here How is things?


*Spoiler*: __ 




He wont leave gon's side I know it damn it, I spoke to Togashi myself and he said he will never leave gon 

LOL

But if he do what was the point of killua getting that pin out of his head?




btw guys tell me if u want  the spoilers in HxH FC


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 13, 2008)

yes put them in there i guess, but if the level of activity is too high that wont help you know? we need somehwere that it wont get blown away by rapid posting


*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah silva said killua is his son and will ultimately come back to the zoldicks and i guess zeno and killua dont really have enough passion to continue this ant war like gon and netero feel


----------



## Gary (Mar 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



killua wil never leave gon no way


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 13, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeh Masterbait is here How is things?



I died...  but I came back to life. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



o'rly? 

That was to boost his confidence when faced with stronger opponents. He can fairly decide what he want when that penis was still in his forehead. That was just there to protect him from certain death, not to control his personal decisions. With that, there's still a possibility that he'll leave Gon behind. And what more, he made a deal with Bisuke.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 13, 2008)

killua should be final villian


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 13, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> killua should be final villian



And give him a Curse Seal!


----------



## Gary (Mar 13, 2008)

if he was then the author is becoming one of the best of all tiem


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey there Master Bait ... how have you been ?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2008)

Gon will get his ass beat by the shemale ant and then Hisoka will jump in and save him.
You heard it here first.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 13, 2008)

....


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh you'll lol now, but we'll see who get's the last lol


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 13, 2008)

alright then its been decided from now on spoilers  go into HxH FC


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 13, 2008)

Noooooeess 

I cant keep track of so many places .... I cant lurk in all the threads at once can I 

spoilers stay here ... all this secret spoiler talk is fun


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hey there Master Bait ... how have you been ?



Hey thar Shanks old pal! 

Damn virus! Now I need to catch up to CMgogo's posts. 

@Robin 
Nooooes!!! Just stay here! I'm not a frequent lurker in the HxH thread!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2008)

MasterBait you shall remain no 3 forever

I just noticed 8,000th post is coming up


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sadly I've felt that Killua will leave Gon's side for a while


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 13, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> MasterBait you shall remain no 3 forever



lol whut? 



> I just noticed 8,000th post is coming up
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Odd enough... I don't feel like stealing the 8000th post.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel that too... 

Although I am really against that idea, but I already have that feeling that Killua will leave Gon when he left the Zaoldyeck residence. I mean, it has been hinted all along.


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 13, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> alright then its been decided from now on spoilers  go into HxH FC



that seems rather annoying D:


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 13, 2008)

I am back bitches 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The only way Killua will leave Gon's side is if Gon hogs all the candy and porn ....... and I dont see either happening for a long time. 
Stop worrying and start gearing up for the 8000th post ...


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 13, 2008)

Dont worry guys I will still have the link to the spoilers in my sig and I will announce here that I have added a spoiler


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I am back bitches
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Danzou is a senile old man.

That over confident look on Silva's eyes gives me the impression that he'll return to them.





*Spoiler*: __ 




Danzou is a senile old man.
Danzou is a senile old man.
Danzou is a senile old man.

He made a deal with Bisuke... and he lost to Shoot. 

And the fact that Zeno is there makes me want to think that he will really eventually leave Gon.


----------



## mootz (Mar 13, 2008)

i see we are all enjoying this spoiler talk to much


*Spoiler*: __ 



It sucks we cant have a spoiler thread for HxH.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoiler Talk is the best!  

Next to Hisoka Porn that is...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 13, 2008)

The female Robocop has been spotted  ......

Edit:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol spoiler


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2008)

The hell? Why was our posts deleted? We just had the same kind of conversations we always have -.-'

*Edit*
Btw, check this out


----------



## Gary (Mar 13, 2008)

what the hell with the post and does any one know when the raw should be out


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 13, 2008)

what the hell I missed loads of posts


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 13, 2008)

Awww I missed all the spam 

Anyone know where I can find Volume 23?  I couldn't get into Franky House all day yesterday.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 13, 2008)

have u tried Naruto/Bleach Spoiler Prevention Thread. ?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 13, 2008)

@those who dont frequent this thread too often .... 

If anyone's spamming bother you guys, please say a word and we will tone down our posts and their post counts .... 

I dont want a mod to come here and delete my posts ..... I would be more than happy to delete them myself if anyone feels they are being pointless dribble .... 

I thought this was one of the best threads on the forum, we are always on our best behavior here 
a random mod coming in and deleting all those posts has left me in despair .....


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2008)

What the hell YK deleted everything

Any news on the raw?


----------



## Slips (Mar 13, 2008)

Havent been here for ages and now YK deletes everything how am I suppose to catch up now 

YK is polluting the thread with shitty Naruto sigs piss off 

Other than that I see someone asking for volume 24 I shall see what I can do


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> YK is polluting the thread with *shitty Naruto sigs* piss off


Gtfo  **


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 13, 2008)

No dude ... there has been nothing about the Raw as of now ... 

nothing hosted on mangahelpers


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 13, 2008)

Noees ... no fightings regarding Naruto pleaaaaaaase 

Not today .... getting posts deleted is enough


----------



## Slips (Mar 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Noees ... no fightings regarding Naruto pleaaaaaaase
> 
> Not today .... getting posts deleted is enough



Theres no fighting bud I never fight with members unless I'm in the Blender I'm just dicking around


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2008)

is Nexgear planning to release Vol.25 or just leave the released chapters as is?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 13, 2008)

Dont know but they have released chapterr 271 already


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 will anyone rescue morau or will he simply be allowed to die? cuz i really think pufu is gonna wail all over him in moth mode


----------



## young rusty (Mar 13, 2008)

what we can talk about the spoilers in this thread. Damn YK stay in the library....


So is gon gonna fuck a bitch up?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 13, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> will anyone rescue morau or will he simply be allowed to die? cuz i really think pufu is gonna wail all over him in moth mode




*Spoiler*: __ 




I doubt anyone will show up and I think he will die in this fight although he is really cool


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 just imagine novu saving his buddy morau from pufu, novu is a better opp vs pufu also


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 13, 2008)

It's probably better Novu didn't come at the beginning.

Novu + Meleoron = Ouch


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2008)

Why is this thread so quiet all of a sudden?


----------



## Fran (Mar 13, 2008)

Those Hisoka Porn Pictures Aren't bad at at all CMgogo.

next: stick the gar glasses on Hisoka


----------



## Hakke360 (Mar 13, 2008)

still hoping someone we've never seen before came to the rescue, someone stronger than netero. (not gon's old man)


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 14, 2008)

Hakke360 said:


> still hoping someone we've never seen before came to the rescue, someone stronger than netero. (not gon's old man)



kuroro lucifer?


----------



## Gary (Mar 14, 2008)

ahh hxh    .


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 14, 2008)

Hakke360 said:


> still hoping someone we've never seen before came to the rescue, someone stronger than netero. (not gon's old man)



Thats what I was hoping for before Zeno got introduced in the arc, I was hoping we will get to see a new character as his friend.


----------



## Gary (Mar 14, 2008)

wait so neteros friend ran away i am confused


----------



## Gary (Mar 14, 2008)

yeha i think their are so where


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 14, 2008)

READ IT!!!

spoilers, they don't take much to find...


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, this thread has barely moved an inch since i left yesterday...
and no raw out i guess.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Mar 14, 2008)

MOAR!!! Seriously, one chapter a week isn't enough..


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 14, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> wait so neteros friend ran away i am confused




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's what the spoiler says.

Well basically, Zeno is a very practical guy. He knows when to stop when he foresees that his life might be in danger. Anyway, he's a professional assassin. Regardless whether he's paid or not, he has his own rules and limits. I am guessing that they (Netero and Zeno) had an agreement and that Zeno will only help Netero to reach the King, and after that, he can rest his case.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fuckin stupid if you ask me.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> It's fuckin stupid if you ask me.




*Spoiler*: __ 



well yes it is... but that's the only possible way I can think of.

Personally, I would love to see the both of them team up.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

*-8000 mothafucka-*



Master Bait said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah a tag team and i can see the King going down, Netero alone = just no.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL. Congratulations! 

I don't see Netero beating the King alone. The best he can do is to drag the King with him to the land of the dead.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> LOL. Congratulations!





Master Bait said:


> I don't see Netero beating the King alone. The best he can do is to drag the King with him to the land of the dead.


To be honest i don't even see him do that atm, but im pretty sure i'll change my mind after we see Netero go full out.
Since he probably didn't sit on that mountain just for the view.

*Edit*
Hey, 4000 posts too now lol


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 14, 2008)

Well I do agree with you to some extent. The way HxH is going now, it's really hard to predict what's going to happen. Maybe Netero will injure the King and some reinforcements will come... or maybe Zeno won't leave? Hell I don't know... I even doubt the good guys are capable of winning.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Well I do agree with you to some extent. The way HxH is going now, it's really hard to predict what's going to happen. Maybe Netero will injure the King *and some reinforcements will come*... or maybe Zeno won't leave?


Genei Ryodan dynamic entry!


Master Bait said:


> Hell I don't know... I even doubt the good guys are capable of winning.


After all we've heard about the ants they shouldn't be tbh.
Actually, imaging the raid being a complete failure and like 4/5's of 'em die, that would be pretty neat in a way.
Unexpected if anything.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Genei Ryodan dynamic entry!



A little overzealous about the GR, aren't we? 
Well I can't blame you, we're on the same boat.

But if they're gonna help, what would be their reason then?



> After all we've heard about the ants they shouldn't be tbh.
> *Actually, imaging the raid being a complete failure and like 4/5's of 'em die, that would be pretty neat in a way.*
> Unexpected if anything.



lol. True... one reason why I hate speculating with regards to HxH. It's always unexpected and it's hard to predict. That bold part would totally surprise us if that did happen. Fortunately, the raid is just a partial failure.

edit: Nico Robin, I see you!


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 14, 2008)

thou shalt not underestimate Netero.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 14, 2008)

thou shalt not underestimate King. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Although to be honest, I'm not really underestimating Netero. It's just that with what's given right now, I really find it impossible for him to defeat the King. 

And I went to a fortune teller... she said Netero is going to die.


----------



## Gary (Mar 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Genei Ryodan dynamic entry!
> 
> .


yes their back


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> A little overzealous about the GR, aren't we?
> Well I can't blame you, we're on the same boat.
> 
> But if they're gonna help, what would be their reason then?


Maybe they got lost and ended up at the castle.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Maybe they got lost and ended up at the castle.



Hahahaha! That would be great! xDDD And then they'll be pwning some ants with no reason at all except they just felt like it. xDDD

edit: Robin! Stop hiding there and post... I know you want it! 
Or, are you sad you didn't got the 8000th post?


----------



## Gary (Mar 14, 2008)

she is sad she didnt get the 8000 post and do we have a raw yet


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't think we have one right now... though we should already have one by now.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh nice, new Naruto chapter scan is out 
Away i go~


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 14, 2008)

everybody's gone.... I'm all alone..... :can


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

Done discussing new Naruto chapter.
Now where's mah HxH scan!


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 14, 2008)

my memories a little fuzzy and im in college so i cant exactly look at manga and find the chapter right now since im useing there computers but -_- what happened to that character they were talking about the one with the drunkard dad or whatever and his dad didnt really want him and all that stuff <_< it was somewhere in the antz ark anywayz i never really got the point they talked about that character being strong but never introduced him.... ahem ahem.... does anybody understand what im talking about? if not i'll search for the chapter later...


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> my memories a little fuzzy and im in college so i cant exactly look at manga and find the chapter right now since im useing there computers but -_- what happened to that character they were talking about the one with the drunkard dad or whatever and his dad didnt really want him and all that stuff <_< it was somewhere in the antz ark anywayz i never really got the point they talked about that character being strong but never introduced him.... ahem ahem.... does anybody understand what im talking about? if not i'll search for the chapter later...


I know what you're talking about, and i don't think we've seen/heard anymore of that since that chapter.
It's probably related to some upcoming stuff.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 14, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> my memories a little fuzzy and im in college so i cant exactly look at manga and find the chapter right now since im useing there computers but -_- what happened to that character they were talking about the one with the drunkard dad or whatever and his dad didnt really want him and all that stuff <_< it was somewhere in the antz ark anywayz i never really got the point they talked about that character being strong but never introduced him.... ahem ahem.... does anybody understand what im talking about? if not i'll search for the chapter later...



Yeah I know what you mean... it's Jairo, right? 

It's in this chapter.


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah...i was thinking he will probably come and help netero and zeno fight the king maybe...


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2008)

Nah, Jairo has been set up as a future villain.


----------



## mootz (Mar 14, 2008)

jairo is very interesting


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 14, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Hahahaha! That would be great! xDDD And then they'll be pwning some ants with no reason at all except they just felt like it. xDDD
> 
> edit: Robin! Stop hiding there and post... I know you want it!
> Or, are you sad you didn't got the 8000th post?



I am actually very happy for KLoWn and would have a celeberation partaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay

It was because I was at work and I was just peaking LOL

Congrats KLoWn


----------



## mootz (Mar 14, 2008)

i wanted 8000


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 14, 2008)

To be honest I wanted the 5000th, 6000th, 7000th or 8000th post  and I didnt get none 

I must be really unlucky


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> I am actually very happy for KLoWn and would have a celeberation partaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
> 
> It was because I was at work and I was just peaking LOL
> 
> Congrats KLoWn


Thnx dude 

btw, i got 7k too


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 14, 2008)

I knew it , well you deserve it, you have been here way longer than me


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 14, 2008)

Just checked where my first post in this thread were, and it was way back at page 25.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 14, 2008)

That is rep worthy


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wtf Zeno left Netero to take on the king alone, I hope Killua doesn't do the same.




Congratz on 8,000th post KLoWn.


----------



## mootz (Mar 14, 2008)

the chapter is out?


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2008)

I can't wait to see this weeks chapter.  This week's other batch  of series had its ups and downs..


----------



## Fran (Mar 14, 2008)

Klown, awesome.

8000 and going strong.

(>^^<) This thread is probably more active than all theHxH fansites and forums combined


----------



## Freija (Mar 14, 2008)

Any full script yet?


----------



## Power16 (Mar 15, 2008)

No scans yet...

If Zeno isn't going to fight the King he should at least go fight one of the Royal guards or is he protecting Netero's fight as in he will stop anyone who tries to get to the King.


----------



## Freija (Mar 15, 2008)

That can't be the full script >_> misses the Zeno Killua talk


----------



## Nakor (Mar 15, 2008)

Power16 said:


> If Zeno isn't going to fight the King he should at least go fight one of the Royal guards or is he protecting Netero's fight as in he will stop anyone who tries to get to the King.



he is going to fight the king along with netero. 

where did you get the idea that he wasn't going to fight the king?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2008)

^^^You should check this weeks spoilers, looks like Zeno isn't gonna fight the King.


----------



## Netero (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm back was sick for the past while 

Anyhow Zeno isn't really leaving as soon as the King pins Netero down Zeno reappears and steals the King's helmet winning the fight


----------



## Power16 (Mar 15, 2008)

Still sick 

Hoping for Zeno vs gay guard if he's not going to fight against King. (Morau isn't going to last unless miracle happens)


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess his mission is complete.  He got his money already, so he's flying away  

Maybe he'll run into Zitou on the way out?  He's the only one who isn't occupied at the moment.


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 15, 2008)

Zeno is a bitch imo, he might have a cool hatsu but this guy really has no guts or foresight. This is a battle that will decide the fate of humanity, if not now eventually the king and his royal guards + his newly made guards if he wins will go after him sometime soon.


----------



## fxu (Mar 15, 2008)

*Hunter x Hunter 273 by Binktopia*

Enjoy~


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2008)

fxu said:


> *Hunter x Hunter 273 by Binktopia*
> 
> Enjoy~


Kickass~


----------



## Fran (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Fxu


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 15, 2008)

SWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice chapter XD Loved it loved it loved it 

Want more more more more more more more more more more


----------



## Gary (Mar 15, 2008)

it wont open for me


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 15, 2008)

fireball just download it already X3 LOL
@ onepiece298 - It worked fiine for me


----------



## Fran (Mar 15, 2008)

HOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH! 

I AM GON FREECS...


----------



## mootz (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks a freakin million


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 15, 2008)

I think Gon will have no problem killing that go playing girl.


----------



## fxu (Mar 15, 2008)

I doubt it ... it will take a while, possibly with the help of Killua.

You never go all-out at the beginning.


----------



## Fran (Mar 15, 2008)

Someone's going to be sacrificed in order for Gon to succeed. I have a feeling it will be Shoot/Knuckle, or even the reappaearance of Novu.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Someone's going to be sacrificed in order for Gon to succeed. I have a feeling it will be Shoot/Knuckle, or even the reappaearance of Novu.


Killua is gonna die


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 15, 2008)

:rofl killua will definitely die that would be hilerous

btw what do u guys think of my new set?


----------



## Virtua_Fighter (Mar 15, 2008)

It is just so unfortunate that the manga author doesn't give half or 1/3 an effort into this great manga as do other artist put into their work.  I feel like this is one of the all time greatest shounen manga (better than one piee, naruto and even bleach), and that fans will never get to see this manga bloom like it should.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah to be honest I dont think any other manga or anime can ever take its place for me.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 15, 2008)

Like i've said before, it looks to me like Togashi is kinda tired of HxH.


----------



## mootz (Mar 15, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> :rofl killua will definitely die that would be hilerous
> 
> btw what do u guys think of my new set?



i like it, 

the only thing is what he says seems like its awkward to yell, i am sure it fits better in japanese but in english it kinda a bit much to yell in the heat of a moment


----------



## fxu (Mar 15, 2008)

I doubt we will ever see the end of this manga. He gets "sick" easily.

Unless he rushes through this arc and in the next arc, Gon suddenly finds Gin (or Jin?)[which would be gay]{really gay}.

And now that he's gonna go on hiatus every 10 chapters :\ ...


----------



## mootz (Mar 15, 2008)

fxu said:


> I doubt we will ever see the end of this manga. He gets "sick" easily.
> 
> Unless he rushes through this arc and in the next arc, Gon suddenly finds Gin (or Jin?)[which would be gay]{really gay}.
> 
> And now that he's gonna go on hiatus every 10 chapters :\ ...



it really sucks because of it wasnt for the getting sick and the lack of quality in art then hxh would be my favorite manga of all. its a big dissapointment like a star athlete getting a severe injury after only a few years pro or something similar.


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 15, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Killua is gonna die


Blasphemy.


fxu said:


> I doubt we will ever see the end of this manga. He gets "sick" easily.
> 
> Unless he rushes through this arc and in the next arc, Gon suddenly finds Gin (or Jin?)[which would be gay]{really gay}.
> 
> And now that he's gonna go on hiatus every 10 chapters :\ ...


AT least my great grand children will get to read the end of this manga.


----------



## Fran (Mar 15, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> :rofl killua will definitely die that would be hilerous
> 
> btw what do u guys think of my new set?



It's spoilerlicious but very very gar 

Gon is brilliant in that moment. Look at that immense power. Even Pitou had to look up in the midst of sexxing up Komugi whilst the King's back is turned 


@fxu: you know what? I can really imagine Kubo rushing through the last few chapters...and trying to tie up one big loose knot with "gon finds ging"...and leaving the story of Leorio and Kurapika's fate untold 

I really hope he sticks it out with Hunter x Hunter till the end...At least one more arc. we've still got so much material - killua's family, gon's father, getting triple star hunter license, the surviving ants...

and of course, Jairo


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 16, 2008)

@Mattaru - where did kubo get into HxH  

you need to *walk the plank*


----------



## Fran (Mar 16, 2008)

Permission to walk plank, if you please, sir 
I've got to stop doing that. I swear it's not deliberate 

Someone is flaming Hisoka

Get him 

PS: It's 4am Shanks. Why are you online


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 16, 2008)

Lol sieg heil


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 16, 2008)

well, it is 10:AM @ where I am jacking in ... 

nice new emoticon btw ...  

I still haven't read the latest HxH scan


----------



## Fran (Mar 16, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Lol sieg heil



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL KLOWN 

Brilliant! I see the Major's speech moved you 

@Feanor: Ahhh. I was deluding under the impression you were English.

GO READ THE NEW SCAN! 


edit: ding! 5am


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, it looks like that's going to be a great fight. Gon is such a bad ass in those last frames. I just wish that he (the artist) would get to one fight, and stick with it. It's hard to get into it when he jumps around to each fight like this. I think he'll focus after he goes over every fight though. I guess it just serves as a reminder for everyone after the Hiatus.


----------



## neostar8710 (Mar 16, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Well, it looks like that's going to be a great fight. Gon is such a bad ass in those last frames. I just wish that he (the artist) would get to one fight, and stick with it. It's hard to get into it when he jumps around to each fight like this. I think he'll focus after he goes over every fight though. I guess it just serves as a reminder for everyone after the Hiatus.



i like how he jumps around though.

keeps one interested in my opinion. i hate it when it always sticks to one situation for too long..like bleach is doing...blech haha


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 16, 2008)

why did we see zeno using his dragon hatsu attacking the king, only to immediately abandon his mission? lol wtf is that shit 

oh well at least morau vs pufu is good, pufu is gonna wail all over that bitch

and gon is POed thats kewl but he best be careful not to hurt komugi, she's an uber genius and probably the only way to prevent the king from destroying humanity

that wolf makes me lol so damn  stupid


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2008)

^I think he used that to take Netero and the King to a different place, away from the palace.

Lawl, so Zeno gets to live. If he joined Netero against the King, he'll only get in the way. Those two, Netero and the King, are on a tier of their own.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 16, 2008)

it makes more sense to have an epic 1 vs 1 with the king and the chairman, without some random assasin helping yeah


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 16, 2008)

Is HxH and naruto related in any way? Cause the chuunin exams and the hunter entrance exams are like exact copies of each other in a way. o_o (just finished hunter entrance arc in HxH)


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2008)

fuck we probably wont see Netero and Zeno VS Neruem.  Makes me a little sad.


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2008)

the scan is out can we not use spoiler tags now?

*Spoiler*: __ 




so i didn't quite understand/identify the person that the insect dude with the huge puppet was fixing up

was that the president? or someone else?


----------



## fxu (Mar 16, 2008)

Muk said:


> the scan is out can we not use spoiler tags now?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The blind girl which the King was playing board games with.

 speed
Online Reading
Online Reading


----------



## Batman (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh snap! What the hell happened at the end of that chapter?


----------



## culbert (Mar 16, 2008)

its sure who's got to survive this ant arc will be promoted ,,1st up is gon, 2nd killua and 3rd is thnk Shoot will survive this not knuckle and maraou, then the new arc comes now,, i thnk netero will survive too cuz still we have kings brother,, maybe we  have a time skip after this., cuz killua will leave gon side after this.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

@ Mattaru - Thanks for the complements XD Its definitely , btw you are evil now I've gone to that thread and there might be a chance of me flaming for the first time :amazed oh well maybe I get negs 



dawindmaka said:


> Is HxH and naruto related in any way? Cause the chuunin exams and the hunter entrance exams are like exact copies of each other in a way. o_o (just finished hunter entrance arc in HxH)



Could you pleeeeeease bother and check on wiki or whatever to see which one was wrote first? Then you might get the picture.....

@ Batman - "Nothing Nothing at all" just start of something GAR


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 16, 2008)

@Muk - we can discuss without the spoiler tags now  

Pufu Vs Morau looks interesting ... Pufu can read the opponent's emotions  - lets see what comes out from that cocoon 

It was weird to see Zeno walking away from that engagement .... he was an assasin wasn't he ... he was probably hired to help Netero kill the king. Did he back out of the agreement ? 

Man too many questions ... 

the last page was epic gaar though ... Pitou X Gon


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey shanks is here XD

you still having trouble with ur internet? 

The last panel was too gar for me lol


----------



## ez (Mar 16, 2008)

Next chapter should be pretty amazing. I wonder if Gon will insist to fight Nef by himself? If so, he's probably screwed  



> It was weird to see Zeno walking away from that engagement .... he was an assasin wasn't he ... he was probably hired to help Netero kill the king. Did he back out of the agreement ?


Yeah, Zeno leaving the battlefield is pretty mysterious. I'm surprised the king would just let him leave to begin with. Zeno must realize he and Netero's chances for victory are slim.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 16, 2008)

dawindmaka said:


> Is HxH and naruto related in any way? Cause the chuunin exams and the hunter entrance exams are like exact copies of each other in a way. o_o (just finished hunter entrance arc in HxH)


This is why:


> Togashi and Kishimoto are noted to be good friends. So much so that Kishimoto based his Chuunin Exam on Togashi's Hunter Exam.
> 
> "Of course I encouraged it. I wanted to see what he would come up with and I when I read the Chuunin Exam I was very impressed", Togashi said " As authors we all take inspiration from others, so I was very flattered."



Another funny thing is that Kishi didn't even want to have Sasuke in the manga at first, it was the editors that forced him to put him in there lol.
That went well considering how many that "likes" him outside of japan


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice fact didnt know that, Thanks for the info KLoWn


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Mar 16, 2008)

it be good if all the hunters aside from netero would lose.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

I am hoping for that too I think they should all die, its only being fare, since their power levels are so low.

Maybe Togashi is going to kill gon & killua and finish the manga with this arc?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 16, 2008)

I ought to neg you for that Robin  

or alteast make *you walk the plank *  

I dont want HxH to end dammit ... but even my never ending optimism fails to see a way out of what our protagonists are facing 

It isn't my internet lol ... I'vent been feeling too well these past few days


----------



## Felix (Mar 16, 2008)

Actually HxH ending this arc wouldn't be so far fetched.
Just remember the Magaka is EXTREMELY LAZY


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I ought to neg you for that Robin
> 
> or alteast make *you walk the plank *
> 
> ...



LOL I am *walking the plank* 

Uhhh whats wrong with you?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 16, 2008)

s and es back <3

I think it is a case of Too much research for me  

my advisor got one of my previous teachers and started discussing my work with him  ... looks like I have to implement some new things 

Togashi is lazy but he aint stupid ... there will be raving Killua fangirls out in the streets killing people if HxH is stopped/ended dissatisfactorily


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

:rofl I am sure you would be their leader in the killing XD


----------



## Nakor (Mar 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> It was weird to see Zeno walking away from that engagement .... he was an assasin wasn't he ... he was probably hired to help Netero kill the king. Did he back out of the agreement ?



Zeno doesn't seem to be the type of person to back out of an agreement. He was probably only asked(or paid) to help get netero into a one on one fight with the king. Once that task was completed, there was no reason for him to be there anymore. Remember, to him its just business.



			
				ezxx said:
			
		

> Next chapter should be pretty amazing. I wonder if Gon will insist to fight Nef by himself? If so, he's probably screwed



i agree. there should be a 100% chance of gon getting his ass kicked if he fights alone. i don't htink killua will let gon fight completely alone.


----------



## tictactoc (Mar 16, 2008)

Isn't the scene where Zeno talk to Gon a repeat ? Pretty sure we saw the same scene earlier in the chap, without the dialogue part though.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Mar 16, 2008)

hey there everyone! good to see how active everyone is here...

 chapter 273... wow. best art we've seen in AGES! we have fights to fully anticipate: gon going all out with his nen was awesome, morau and shou seem like they are going to have a great fight, and we need to see what happens to knuckle and shoot. A good spread in balance of battle types:

 -gon and killua V pufu: some powerhouse attacks from gon and an epic brawl.
 -morau V shou: going to be an amazing tactical battle.
 -shoot and knuckle V pufu: emotional, inspiring and AWESOME!
 -netero V mereum: do i really need to say? zeno leaving tells you enough as it is...

 although i would rather have had zeno staying with netero as a team... im not so sure now that netero's gonna survive, will be great.
 aside from that, im amazed at the defenses the ants have, i mean- its almost impossible just to use the lift, they sure have taken precautions (too bad it didnt help )...

 all in all, great chap, AMAZING ART, and the promise of epic fights keeps me happy!


----------



## fxu (Mar 16, 2008)

The reason why Zeno left:

Link removed

He was there to SEPARATE the King from the Royal Guards. Well, they're separated, so his mission is done. I think he should stay just in case ... he's a pussy.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 16, 2008)

Zeno is no pussy... he's just wise. 

Your own life is more important than anything else.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 16, 2008)

Zeno aint a pussy dammit  

My previous post meant that I assumed he was hired to help kill the king ... asking for the Royal guards to be separated from the King doesnt look like a job for one of the best assassins around right ... 

@tictactoc ... Zeno never met Gon if i remember ... so that conversation never took place. Even Killua might not have known his granps presence ...
are you sure you dint just see the chapter spoilers ... 

@uchiha-alia - completely agree with your post ... the next sequence of chapters should be action packed ...

Edit: 

@Nico -


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 16, 2008)

> My previous post meant that I assumed he was hired to help kill the king ... asking for the Royal guards to be separated from the King doesnt look like a job for one of the best assassins around right ...



Because Netero can only afford for Zeno to help him separate the King from the RG. He can't afford anything beyond that...


----------



## tictactoc (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh so the one meeting Gon was Netero ?


----------



## fxu (Mar 16, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> Isn't the scene where Zeno talk to Gon a repeat ? Pretty sure we saw the same scene earlier in the chap, without the dialogue part though.



I felt a dejavu moment as well ... I think it is, I just can't find it :x


----------



## Felix (Mar 16, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Because Netero can only afford for Zeno to help him separate the King from the RG. He can't afford anything beyond that...



Expensive services are expensive


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 16, 2008)

Somehow, I don't remember that... do you know what chapter that is?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 16, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Because Netero can only afford for Zeno to help him separate the King from the RG. He can't afford anything beyond that...



:rofl - the old geezer should have done something other than meditate in the mountains 

I am pretty sure Zeno never met Gon .... how is it a de ja vu moment 

Edit: I see you lurk Robin  

post


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 16, 2008)

I think Robin is working right now... she's only taking a peek I guess.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

No no I am around and not working XD

Just busy watching OP as well, ep 312 was epic


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 16, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> No no I am around and not working XD
> 
> Just busy watching OP as well, ep 312 was epic



YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!

I made Robin post! I'm an elite! Beat'ya Shanks.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

You all make me post  Sundays are my off days so I will be posting alot, what do u think of my new set btw Master Bait

@ Uchiha - Great that you came here again, I love how you post your views on every chapter and yeah I do agree with ya


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 16, 2008)

You're asking me about your new set?! OF COURSE IT'S GREAT! IT'S HXH!!! 

That panel with Gon makes me excited over his battle with Pitou. Aw~ the joy of having the next chapter...


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah XD There were some good pics of Killua in this chapter too, I think you should use one

btw what has happened to ur siggi?


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 16, 2008)

Hehe... I deleted it. I'm too lazy to change my ava and to put a sig.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 16, 2008)

lol ... My sig has been cluttered lol ... I need to draw something sometime soon .... 

It will definitely have pitou somewhere  ...


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah your sig is filled with random stuff


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 16, 2008)

just what is random in my sig  ?? 

btw ... is it confirmed that Togashi is gonna take a break after 10 chapters are done ?? 

we haven't really talked about it right .... I really hope that HxH is back for good 

it will take ages if Togashi goes on like this


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

LOL @ siggi I didnt say its bad XD

Yeah it has been confirmed that it will be a 10 chapter again, apparently in the news or something


----------



## Felix (Mar 16, 2008)

What the fuck is wrong with Togashi?
I can't believe it's just laziness


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

God knows maybe something really is wrong with him, cause it looks like he really likes this manga but I dont know


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2008)

nah, Togashi is just a lazy bastard


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 16, 2008)

Iv gotta say one thing WHY DA FUCK IS ZENO RUNNING AWAY!


----------



## Gary (Mar 16, 2008)

beucae he is scared


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

Because his job is done the same usuall reason


----------



## mootz (Mar 16, 2008)

i am tired of all these breaks dammnit


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

We cant really moan, we just have to enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## mootz (Mar 16, 2008)

i can moan all i want


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah you can, but I cant bring myself into it XD just partaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy


----------



## Nakor (Mar 16, 2008)

i don't understand how people can be surprised/shocked about zeno leaving the battle. Once he said that his job was done, then it was obvious he would be leaving. It's all business for zeno.

if anything i would be surprised that netero didnt hire zeno out to fight with him against the king. unless netero improved alot since he left to get zeno...i don't see him winning his fight.


----------



## Gary (Mar 16, 2008)

li say pnj will some in here


----------



## Xell (Mar 16, 2008)

I hope Gon doesn't beat Pitou. That would be plot no jutsu.

At best, I hope Gon hits Pitou with a full power Jan Ken Rock while she's healing Komugi and then faints or gets injured by Pitou (who'd probably have stopped healing her by then to defend her self).

Killua comes along and uses his new technique and gets injured along with Gon. Then hopefully they will get saved by some hardcore person (preferabley not Gin).

But what if Pitou's ability has a rule, where if she stops healing someone, they will die. So it would be decision time between letting Komugi die and defend herself or just taking full powered nen hits.

Also, if Pitou does heal Komugi, won't her eyesight be healed as well? That will probably play a major role in the story.

Oh well, I've been banned for days, so I've had time to think about this shit.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 16, 2008)

its better to have it one vs one
a top hunter vs the king
because i will hate it if netero and zeno lost
it will make me look down at hunters


----------



## Gary (Mar 16, 2008)

yeaho nly 1 vs1 is good


----------



## Slips (Mar 16, 2008)

Great chapter Gon doing his best to cosplay Gohan for a pannel.

Zeno buggers off disappointing but expected being honest


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 16, 2008)

The funny thing is that this thread has like 110% activity during the breaks, but when the manga is actually being released it can be like a fuckin crypt in here.
Anyone else noticed that?


----------



## Slips (Mar 16, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> The funny thing is that this thread has like 110% activity during the breaks, but when the manga is actually being released it can be like a fuckin crypt in here.
> Anyone else noticed that?



no manga = massive amount of speculating 

when its on course you know the general direction we are heading so less guess work

Besides it takes time to read a chapter a thousand times scout any material for a sig ect ect

speaking of sig I tire of mine. Time to rotate


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

LOL @ Hisoka true it does take time

And during break time it was a cry for keeping HxH alive and hoping for its return, saying that although its on hatuis but its not dead XD something like that


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't see anyone coming to save Gon and Killua...and I really don't want them to be.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2008)

Shanks pretty much pointed it out, this thread is still pretty active and Im glad we've got some more members here.

As for this weeks chapter:

@Zeno leaving Netero to take out the King. We all predicted that both of them just about maybe had a chance with the King but with Netero alone Im not so sure. 

And the last panel was great, Im glad we finally get to see Gon fight Pitou, Im hoping for an all out brawl, I want to see cat blood


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 16, 2008)

I have faith in Netero  I dont know why but I just do 

And Yeah We NEED some CAT BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## mootz (Mar 16, 2008)

the old man will have a suicide techinque, its almost 100% sure


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 16, 2008)

A Kamikaze move, I like it. I just want to see them both fight on the dragon, it would be pretty awesome.


----------



## mootz (Mar 16, 2008)

i am sure they will both fight but i am also sure that the chairman is not walking away alive


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 16, 2008)

hisoka and Kuroro will show up and have a warm up by killing the king

because kuroro wanted to test his nen before the big fight


----------



## young rusty (Mar 16, 2008)

Lol at gon going super saiyian 2!  Chap was great, but still even with gon's power up how will he and killua actually beat pitou, unless they're actually that strong....but I doubt it.....I vote for Leorio and Kurapica coming to the rescue!!!


----------



## Fran (Mar 16, 2008)

I vote for Morau's friend, the deixis Gura-chan, who is alluded to twice 
If you don't remember, Leol stole his ability with Rental Pode.
His ability was the watery torando one with the surf board, tornave or something ^^ It was really cool.

Leol's ability was pretty awesome


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 16, 2008)

hunter x hunter rules. i bet we can get at least one or two RG's die before next hiatus


----------



## mootz (Mar 17, 2008)

well it all depends on if he stays with one fight at a time or if he switchs around alot


----------



## Fran (Mar 17, 2008)

Not to derail this thead but check out this stonking hot Yuna FFX-2 Cosplayer O_O



*Spoiler*: __ 












it's from an article titled "AMERICANS should not COSPLAY"

Pastor Wright REMOVED from BHO's website

thought i'd mention it. i remember hxh only has one decent killua cosplayer (the girl) and a very good hisoka.
we were posting up pictures a while back.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2008)

I always expect Mattaru to bring up cosplay.


----------



## Xell (Mar 17, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Not to derail this thead but check out this stonking hot Yuna FFX-2 Cosplayer O_O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fran (Mar 17, 2008)

It's too good to be real !
+Reps


edit: Lucy from Elfen Lied is a walking turn on 



That wet shirt 

...Ok...Back on topic. Hisoka Porn is the Best


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 17, 2008)

why are you guys after cat blood  ...... cats are pure win. 

nice pics of cosplay mattaru, Xell ..... 

@CMgogo - Tokine's bitchslap FTW  .... nice avatar too XD


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 17, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Not to derail this thead but check out this stonking hot Yuna FFX-2 Cosplayer O_O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see any pics OR enter the site


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 17, 2008)

Lucy IS A walking hardon. Jesus christ.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 17, 2008)

Damn, got back yesterday and had 2 weeks catching up to Naruto, Bleach, One Piece and off course Hunter x Hunter to do. It was great though. Especially the events in Bleach, HxH and Naruto.

I was a bit dissapointed that Zeno isn't going to help Netero fight Meruem. I was really looking forward to see what he can do once he goes serious. It seems Togashi is saving him for a future fight. Don't really see how Netero's going to defeat the King by himself though.
Oh well, at least the last few Gon panels somewhat made up for it. What a badass style. Just like what I expected of him.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree that the odds against the invaders keep mounting up .... 

I am a bit skeptic as to how Togashi is gonna beat such a formidable opposition without resorting to anything underhanded (aka plotkais and plot no jutsus)

the last page of this chapter was freaking epic though


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 17, 2008)

i still want to see more silva, he seems more badass and stronger than even zeno! silva gives off this true eerie assassin vibe, zzeno is just more eccentric and old


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 17, 2008)

OoooooO... you're talking about the King fight, huh? To be honest, I'm most interested in Gon's fight with Pitou with the King's fight a close second with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ant's the least (if it's not for Morau, I wouldn't really be interested). It's gonna be a great battle! Besides from the battles, I'm also interested to the characters' hatsus and new techniques (esp. Killua) AND... GENEI RYODAN! This arc is too hard to predict and speculate. I really don't know how this arc will end.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 17, 2008)

well ... you've just echoed everyone's thoughts  

each fight is getting harder and harder for the invaders to win 

I am tired of thinking of ways in which our protagonists will be able to come out of this alive ..... I will leave the thinking and plotting to Togashi 

I dont want Genyei Ryodan to come and stick their noses in this mess


----------



## Felix (Mar 17, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> well ... you've just echoed everyone's thoughts
> 
> each fight is getting harder and harder for the invaders to win
> 
> ...



Actually I would like to Kurapica to join the battle, he is GAR in his own way
Oh and I want to see deaths on the Human side


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 17, 2008)

well, I remember having an argument as to whether Kurapica was Gar or not lol 

Kurapica still has to sort out his technique if he wants to stand up to high level opposition.

I don't think he has had enough time to improve his Nen. Kurapica joining is out of the question I am afraid


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 17, 2008)

kurapica vs anyone other than ryodan = shit

leorio vs anyone = shit

hanzo + tompa + shalnark = extreme win


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't think Kurapica can do so much in this arc. He's only "that" good when fighting the Ryodan... I don't know if he'll be a match to these ants esp. if he's limited.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 17, 2008)

Gon is a asshole Pitou is helping a smal girl, i know Kaito got fuck very bad but all i can see in this guy is hate i just hope he lose this fight because there is no way a noob can kill someone that defeat Kaito so easy.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 17, 2008)

gon wont hurt komugi probably, and pitou cant use her as a hostage either. besides pitou might not feel any need for a hostage vs mere gon


----------



## Gary (Mar 17, 2008)

ia m back and what are we talking about


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 17, 2008)

penises **


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 17, 2008)

lol pitou looks like she doesnt care....while gon is all enraged -_- how humiliateing...pitou probably noticed the gap's in strength by the nen and decided it wasnt even worth turning to look at him lmao...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 17, 2008)

do any of you guys realistically believe that Gon has a chance against Pitou ?

I cannot see any of the matches going the protagonist's way .... all of them are fighting opponents who outclass them .... 

Togashi better not have a sudden end planned for this manga


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 17, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> lol pitou looks like she doesnt care....while gon is all enraged -_- how humiliateing...pitou probably noticed the gap's in strength by the nen and decided it wasnt even worth turning to look at him lmao...



Link removed

first panel: Pitou is surprised/shocked as an enraged Gon appears.

second panel: Gon asks if Pitou remembers him

third panel: Pitou turns to look at Gon still with a surprised/shocked expression

fourth panel: Gon gets ready to go wild.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 17, 2008)

pitou was surprised to see two kids run up to this place ... 

she wasn't feeling threatened by Gon's aura .. she was like "how did he get in here" instead of "omg ... that person might kill me"


----------



## DethStryque (Mar 17, 2008)

she has kinda the same face that was on the previous chapter.... ;_; anywayz even if she was surprised i think it was because of the sudden appearance rather than because gon was going wild...


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 17, 2008)

First Pitou is a guy Ok 



He look kinda suprise but he is not scary thats for sure.


----------



## Fran (Mar 17, 2008)

Pitou is soooo freaking cute X3

And Yupi is full of  win (?) moments


*Spoiler*: __ 










X3


----------



## Gary (Mar 17, 2008)

that gon panel kicks ass


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 17, 2008)

i think we will know why hisoka is interested in gon


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 17, 2008)

I actually lol'd at this one.


----------



## Gary (Mar 17, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i think we will know why hisoka is interested in gon


 yes yes we will


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 17, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> do any of you guys realistically believe that Gon has a chance against Pitou ?
> 
> I cannot see any of the matches going the protagonist's way .... all of them are fighting opponents who outclass them ....
> 
> Togashi better not have a sudden end planned for this manga



Is it my time to neg? 


and about the Pitou's expression, all I see is that he is concerned about komugi's situation if he has to fight. 

he is not scared of Gon, hell he is not scared of no one.

274 Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hunter 274. From Ero-guy.


*Spoiler*: __ 




煽り「ついに見つけた仇敵!!」

　ピトーにはゴンの言葉は全く耳に入らず
　頭の中には現状をいかに乗り切りかつ王の命令を全うするか
　全細胞がその回答に向かって働いていた

　HUNTER×HUNTER
　No.274◆解答

ゴン「～～～～～～～～～～」
ピトー（コムギヲ護ル ナントシテモ…!!!）

0:00:34:89

キルア（おかしい…）

　一歩退いて見ていたキルアが異常に気付く

キルア（何故 敵(オレ達)を目の前にして
　　　　臨戦態勢に入らない…？
　　　　わずかなオーラすら纏っていない
　　　　あれじゃ裸と同じ まるっきりの無防備!!
　　　　勝てると思っているのか……？念動力(オーラ)に頼らなくても
　　　　いや!!あり得ない ゴンが漲らせているオーラは以前とは違う!!
　　　　いかにピトーでも完全な生身で対抗できるレベルじゃない…!!
　　　　ならば…間合いか？
　　　　この距離ならば相手が仕掛けてきても
　　　　十分に念を発動させ迎え撃てるという自信…!!
　　　　それならばあり得る
　　　　けど…なぜだ!?そうは見えない…!!
　　　　あれは…そう
　　　　そうだあれはまるで…
　　　　母親のよう…!!!
　　　　身を挺して弱いものを護っているような…!!

　　　　そんなバカな…………!!
　　　　あいつは…!!そんな奴じゃない!!けど…
　　　　ならなぜジッちゃんは）
ゼノ【中のことはおぬし等が判断せい】
キルア（あんな意味深な言い方を…？）

　キルアが必死で自分の直感に抗っている時
　ゴンの瞳には横たわる少女と壊されたカイトが重なっていた

【怒りで拳を握り締めるゴン】

ゴン「その人から離れろ
　　　その化け物といっしょにその人から離れろって言ってるんだ!!!
　　　そして…オレと勝負しろ!!
　　　勝負してカイトを」

　　【土下座のような格好で掌をゴンの方へ向けるピトー】

　上へ向けた手の平は害意がない事を示す
　精一杯の所作でありキルアはそれを知っていた

ピトー「頼む待ってくれ…」
ゴン「ふざけるな!!!何を待つっていうんだ!!!
　　　立て!!!! 外へ出ろ!!!」

　ピトーの思わぬ無抵抗にゴンは感情の槌の降ろし処を失っていた
　一方 キルアは現状をほぼ把握しつつあり
　それは…

ゼノ【任務以外の事は何も知らん】
キルア（あれは…知らされていなかった事があったという意味!!
　　　　ジッちゃんは何も知らず龍を落とした…!!
　　　　ジッちゃんの任務は十中八九
　　　　〝龍星群〟と〝竜頭戯画〟を使って王を護衛軍から分断させる事
　　　　知らなかったのは彼女がいる事
　　　　いや……おそらくこの女こそ
　　　　討伐軍の誰も存在を知らなかった第三者!!
　　　　王が(これもおそらくだけど)自らを傷つける事になった原因…!!
　　　　なぜ王はそんな異常な行動を…!?
　　　　……それは彼女が王にとって〝特別〟だから
　　　　彼女は現在壊されているんじゃない…
　　　　王の命令で治されてるんだ…!!!

　　　　ピトーの治す能力は〝円〟が使えなくなるだけじゃなく
　　　　全オーラをそれに集中させなければ出せない能力なんだ!!）

　それはゴンにとって負の効果しか与えない事をキルアは痛感していた

キルア（どうすりゃいい!?
　　　　なんて言えば………!?）

【ピトーの方へ一歩踏み出すゴン】

キルア「ゴ…」
ピトー「何でも!! 何でも言う事を聞くから!!
　　　　だから待ってくれ
　　　　ボクはどうしてもこの人間(ヒト)を救けなくちゃいけないんだ!!」

ゴン「タスケ……？タスケ…
　　　…何？」
キルア「何でも？お前の言う何でもって」
ゴン「キルア オレが聞いてるんだ
　　　タスケナクチャ…って何？」

　返答次第ではコムギの命が消える
　でもどう答えていいかわからない
　極限まで張りつめた空気の中で

ピトー「この人間(ヒト)はボクの…」

　ピトーが選択した答えは

ピトー「ボクの大切な方が大切にしている人間(ヒト)です」

　偽らない事であった

ピトー「この人間(ヒト)がいたから王は…王に
　　　　この人間(ヒト)がいなくなったら王は…王でなくなる
　　　　それ程の……だからボクは彼女が…救かればそれでいい
　　　　彼女を治した後はキミ達の望む通りにする…!!
　　　　だから 待ってくれ…」
ゴン「救けたいってこと？
　　　タスケナクチャ………って救けるってこと？
　　　はぁ… はっ」

　ゴンは懸命に闘っていた

ゴン「勝手な事言いやがって………
　　　勝手だよ………!!!」

　戦い方すら見つけられない自分自身と……

ゴン「畜生……ッ」

煽り「ゆれる!!!」




Summary Translation:
Gon is very angry. But Pitou begs Gon that she will obey him after curing Kogumi completely. Because Kogumi is the most important person of King. Hearing Pitou's saying, Gon is at a loss.


----------



## young rusty (Mar 17, 2008)

Seriously I dont care how impossible it is for gon to beat pitou I want gon to kick some ass! *JAJANKEN*


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 17, 2008)

Another summerised translation from Nexgear:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Killua is analyzing why Pitoh's aura is not like the time he attacked Kaito, and apparently figured it out about the healing ability's drawback. He also figures out about gungi girl's importance to the king. It seems that Pitoh refuses to fight him.





*Spoiler*: __ 




I thought Pituo's expression was only concerns about Komugi and here is the proof


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 17, 2008)

shit i am trying to prevent myself from reading the spoilers


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 17, 2008)

LOL you cant hack it , just read it XD


----------



## mootz (Mar 17, 2008)

spoilers are too strong for me


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 17, 2008)

are they good?


----------



## Gary (Mar 17, 2008)

spoilers own all and shounjump just got out in japan these spoilers are early i smell fakes


----------



## Slips (Mar 17, 2008)

I didnt read the spoilers but I'm also a chronic lier


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 17, 2008)

I can't resist the spoiler button   I must click it!!


----------



## Gary (Mar 17, 2008)

then click it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 17, 2008)

i will resist


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 17, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> spoilers own all and shounjump just got out in japan these spoilers are early i smell fakes



Fake possible, we had too many fakes this time around but its Ero guy and he usually is right

The early spoilers could be because of the hype created by the last panel of the last chapter

@ hgfdsahjkl - oh yeah its goood


----------



## Gary (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah but i still smell fakes but well i dont know the guys who have the spoilers


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 17, 2008)

Time is the only answer, to be fare 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I didnt expect Pituo to back out that quickly




btw guys the spoilers are also available on:
Orochimaru

Over there all the spoilers are together and you dont have to go through too many pages.


----------



## Fran (Mar 17, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Another summerised translation from Nexgear:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




This sounds like fail. I want some pitou ownage


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 17, 2008)

It doesnt mean they wont fight...... There just be a slight delay


----------



## Fran (Mar 17, 2008)

I think it should create an interesting battle if Pitou is stuck from his Hatsu though.

Dr Blithe limits Pitou's movements so it's kind of like a game of Crocodile, where you can't get into pitou's range.

if pitou breaks free of dr.blithe, it will be all over for gon


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 17, 2008)

But he can he use his other hatsus???


----------



## Nakor (Mar 17, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Kurapica still has to sort out his technique if he wants to stand up to high level opposition.
> 
> I don't think he has had enough time to improve his Nen. Kurapica joining is out of the question I am afraid



i completely agree. Kurapica is incredible against ryodan, since that is when his eyes change color. If he can train himself to have is eyes change against any opponent then I could see him helping out alot if he came to fight against the ants(though i don't see him coming). However if he still can only change them against the ryodan then kurapica is weak compared to gon and killua.

i also agree with most people in this thread that I can't really see how togashi is going to be able to have the hunters win this fight unless he has some real badass hunters(top 10) come and help out.

Right now I'd say gon and killua have the best chance of winning their fight(but only if they fight together)


----------



## Fran (Mar 17, 2008)

Actually...

Study Kurapika's abilities.

The only ability he can only use against the GR is the chain jail which forces a person into zetsu.

He still has his dowsing ball, his rather crazy emperor time where he sets two conditions on a target, 100% nen efficiency in all modes given that his eyes are scarlet and fast battle reflexes andpower. Look at his fight with Ubogin, they are matched.

He would do well even outside GR battles.

And...I thought he trained so he can activate his red eyes whenever he likes as well? @@


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 17, 2008)

ah matteru did you get caught up to YYH yet?

Anyways form what I've seen so far this next chapter is going to be awesome. Gon looks like he's ready to tear some shit up.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 17, 2008)

imo Kurapika is way above gon and killua


----------



## Emperor Time (Mar 17, 2008)

Hunter x Hunter is such a great manga.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2008)

Next chapter should be epic, hopefully anyway.

In terms of fighting ability, Im prettu sure Kurapica could maybe equal a guard.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 17, 2008)

what?

do you really think?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2008)

He'd probably lose but I think maybe? Probably only Pufu tho.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah maybe Pufu here is my rankings of the four:

Killua > Kurapica > Gon > Leorio


----------



## mootz (Mar 17, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> yeah maybe Pufu here is my rankings of the four:
> 
> Killua > Kurapica > Gon > Leorio



leorio is stronger than kurapica and gon even if he doesnt have the nen to keep up with them


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 17, 2008)

I am over 1000 posts yiiiiiiiipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Gary (Mar 17, 2008)

yet i have 1000 post and i joined like 6 months later  what toke you so long


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont post anywhere else except for this thread, thats what took me so long XD

And I went on HAITUS for 2 months


----------



## mootz (Mar 17, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> I dont post anywhere else except for this thread, thats what took me so long XD
> 
> And I went on HAITUS for 2 months



dont be discourged by spammers 

jk lol


----------



## Nakor (Mar 17, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Actually...
> 
> Study Kurapika's abilities.
> 
> ...



If you are replying to me..i'm pretty sure you are saying what I said.

He might have, but I don't remember him saying it.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks moots, I wont be XD

Here is some translations:


*Spoiler*: __ 





再開第４話（来週発売号）No.274?解答（60行圧縮版）
Fourth chapter of reopening (The issue going on sale next week) No.274 "Solution"
(60 line compact version)

煽り「ついに見つけた仇敵!!」
Narrator: "Bitter enemy finally discovered!!"
ピトーにはゴンの言葉は全く耳に入らず、頭の中には現状�
�いかに乗り切りかつ

王の命令を全うするか全細胞がその回答に向かって働いて�
�た
All of Gon's speech enters Pitou's ears, inside his head is how much is
riding and what limits to victory the present conditions have.
To fill out the king's orders, all cells of his body faced towards working
for that answer.

0:00:34:89

キルア（おかしい）
Killua: (Strange)
キルア（何故 敵(オレ達)を目の前にして　臨戦態勢に入らない？
　　　　わずかなオーラすら纏っていない
　　　　あれはそう
　　　　そうだあれはまるで
　　　　母親のようexcl.gif
Killua: (Why? The enemy (us) is before is eyes, and he isn't entering into
preparation for war?
He's not even activating his aura.
That is true.
That's it completely.
Like mother!!!

Some quick comments on things:
Pitou asks Gon to wait. Gon says "like hell".
Pitou begs him to let him heal Komugi.
Pitou explains the situation.
Gon seems hesitant.





Now my opinion LOL:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Like mother??????? Does it mean Pituo & Killua's mother are related??? 

:rofl but seriously I hope we get to know alittle bit about Killua's mom XD or any of his family members

It means that she has a healing nen too XD

I think its fake


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 17, 2008)

i gotcha so pitou is handicapped that is how gon and killua can beat him. makes sense now 

i doubt gon or killua give two shits about offending the king or healing komugi anyway, they're just gonna rape pitou a.s.a.p.


----------



## mootz (Mar 17, 2008)

gon an killiua kill weaken/distracted pitou

king finds out girl cant be healed

apeshit rape fest

????

heroes somehow win


----------



## Fran (Mar 17, 2008)

@Aethos:I finished that months ago X3!

Waiting for the last few chapters to come out. Might watch the anime if I can find it just for the last few episodes so I know what's going to happen.

I must say, this three way branch off between them is awesome.

Although they left Kuwabara behind  not happy about that.


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 17, 2008)

> He still has his dowsing ball, his rather crazy emperor time where he sets two conditions on a target, 100% nen efficiency in all modes given that his eyes are scarlet and fast battle reflexes and power. Look at his fight with Ubogin, they are matched.
> 
> He would do well even outside GR battles.



Yeah definetly as long as he develops hatsu's in the other nen categories he is on the level of a royal guard or stronger. What I luv about kurapica is how far ahead he has planned. He knew that the GR would eventually realize his identity and power and he has a plan to kill em all still.


> And...I thought he trained so he can activate his red eyes whenever he likes as well? @@


I think he could only activate those eyes when he is in a certain mental state... I know he definetly turns them on when he is angry.

I think this chapter Gon should really show the cold blooded and ruthless side of revenge. He should attack pitou with all he has regardless of whats going on with komugi. Because of the apparent gap in power b/w them this handicap kinda evens the balance of power b/w them. 

I would be really disappointed if Gon would allow Pitou to completly heal komugi, and I'm guessing killua's assassins nature wouldn't let him pass upa golden opportunity like this.


----------



## Xell (Mar 18, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> Thanks moots, I wont be XD
> 
> Here is some translations:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I couldn't see Pitou begging like that. If it is real, I'll be pissed at Gon if he lets her heal Komugi before fighting her.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2008)

New spoilers are pretty cool, can't wait to see the rest of the chapter.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 18, 2008)

now who says that this thread goes quiet when Togashi is publishing ?

Thanks for the spoilers Robin ..... this should be another epic chapter X3

will be back to post more X3 ........ damn uni work


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 18, 2008)

mootz said:


> gon an killiua kill weaken/distracted pitou
> 
> king finds out girl cant be healed
> 
> ...



Or he might go Emo and start killing himself :rofl

@ Xell - Thats exactly what I thought


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I sense fake. 

Pitou begging for Gon?! That's unbelievable... And what more, it looked as if Gon will give way to Pitou's request. I don't think a simple pleading will discourage Gon from attacking him. He's supposed to be loathing Pitou, right? I mean, Gon gave me the impression that "by hook or by crook, I'm gonna kick Pitou's ass" so I don't think his anger will slide just because of that gesture.

And hell, I doubt Killua will allow a golden opportunity like that to pass.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 18, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> now who says that this thread goes quiet when Togashi is publishing ?


You should've seen it when it was near the 8k post, it was a fuckin crypt.
It was on like 7980 posts when i went to bed, and then like 13 hours later when i came back it was on 7982...
I'd consider that dead compared to how this thread usually is.


----------



## Gary (Mar 18, 2008)

crap ginvent out to0 much rep and i am goign to smell fake until we have more spoilers


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 18, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah exactly, as if Pitou would beg anyone and as if gon would accept anything coming from Pitou 

I know Pitou's first prirority will be Komugi's well being but I doubt he would beg, he will try to find the best way to fight & protecting Komugi at the same time.

And that bit about Killua's mother!!!! I mean come on pleaaaaaaaaaaaase !!!


----------



## Gary (Mar 18, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what whaaaaaattttttt


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 18, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



True. Gon has the look of the terminator... a little "please" won't ease him down even if it's for the benefit of a somewhat innocent stranger. And he's MAAAAAAAAAAAAADD at Pitou! 

And to be quite honest, I don't really see the connection between Pitou and Killua's mom. That line makes me wonder... 






onepiece298 said:


> what whaaaaaattttttt




*Spoiler*: __ 



read the spoilers.


----------



## Fran (Mar 18, 2008)

Killua's mum?


----------



## Gary (Mar 18, 2008)

@ master bait 
*Spoiler*: __ 



i have that why i said fake spoilers


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2008)

Female Robocop


*Spoiler*: __ 



Have those spoilers been confirmed? They just seem a little fake to me.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 18, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Killua's mum?



Yeah, Killua's mum. 



onepiece298 said:


> @ master bait
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



..............................................................................


whut?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 18, 2008)

all this spoiler talk is tiring me


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 18, 2008)

lazy.... you're pulling a Togashi.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah .... I am 

I dont feel liek posting for some reason


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah, me too... I think it's because of the lack of regular users now. :can


----------



## Fran (Mar 18, 2008)

Killua's mum fits into a very niché fetish.

The Victorian Style MILFs with Cyclops vision 

There's always someone out there for everybody


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 18, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Exactly and the mom bit just throwed it out of the window, why would Togashi bring that up all of the suddon?????

:rofl





I post here  after working hours though


----------



## Gary (Mar 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i re4ason i think the spoile is fake is because a few things they said


----------



## Power16 (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice spoilers. Still waiting to see the King vs Netero exchanged.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



needs more palm


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 18, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> needs more palm



Do agree on that 

btw Mattaru you are torture specialist I want to be one


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 18, 2008)

So what have I been missing eh?



Mattaru said:


> @Aethos:I finished that months ago X3!
> 
> Waiting for the last few chapters to come out. Might watch the anime if I can find it just for the last few episodes so I know what's going to happen.
> 
> ...



ah yeah it did suck that they left Kuwabara out of things. But I do like this arc thus far. I don't get why people say this is the worst arc in YYH.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 18, 2008)

Not much have you read the new spoilers?


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 18, 2008)

ah no what are the spoilers like?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 18, 2008)

They smell fake LOL


----------



## Fran (Mar 18, 2008)

Aethos said:


> So what have I been missing eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ah yeah it did suck that they left Kuwabara out of things. But I do like this arc thus far. I don't get why people say this is the worst arc in YYH.



Yeah  X3

Genkai shoulda stayed dead too.
I like how the huge guy was only a measley B+ 
I'm tempted to just watch the anime to see what happens XD can't find online streams though

@Robin:  I'll torture you any day X3


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 18, 2008)

@ Mattaru -

I was just busy torturing some other people on another forums, the irony 

Cant wait to be a Torture Specialist


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 18, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Yeah  X3
> 
> Genkai shoulda stayed dead too.
> I like how the huge guy was only a measley B+
> ...



nah Genkai is too cool to stay dead.

and Sensui was like A to lower S class at most. Pretty damn awesome if anything.

You should watch the anime. SUb or Dub it's great. Heck the dub voices are great.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 18, 2008)

haha by the way Matteru you should watch these

Myspace


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2008)

I remember watching Abridged series, the YYH one is good but the Yu gi oh abridged series is still the most epic one theres is, if you haven't seen it then you guys have to check it out.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 18, 2008)

mr crime have u seen my siggy


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 18, 2008)

I love it how we talk about absolutely everything on this thread

Its fantastic


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> I love it how we talk about absolutely everything on this thread
> 
> Its fantastic



By the way how do you like my new set? XD


----------



## Felix (Mar 18, 2008)

We got spoilers already? Wow, fast


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 18, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> For the record. I want something along the lines of:
> 
> Higurashi
> Hellsing
> ...


Gantz. **


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 18, 2008)

Gon is a asshole if that spoiler is true and Pitou breast feed Killua


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2008)

I've read Claymore  wasn't bad at all.


Anyways, I'll take you up on your offer Klown! [Your rep bar is at stake ]

Gantz it is.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 19, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Try Claymore because Teresa can make Alucard pee in his pants showing just 10% of her power!


Lawlz Alucard would pwn Teresa with his little finger.


Mattaru said:


> Anyways, I'll take you up on your offer Klown! [Your rep bar is at stake ]
> 
> Gantz it is.


One cannot not like Gantz


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2008)

Just read the first chapter.

Klown, I love you


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 19, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Just read the first chapter.
> 
> Klown, I love you


 **


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 19, 2008)

you could also try berserk, its good


----------



## mootz (Mar 19, 2008)

berserk and gantz are two big pairs of win


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> **





The dog is made of win 

Berserk, read the first chapter, didn't think much of it and didn't continue 

edit: nvm, Gantz wins


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 19, 2008)

aaah .. you talking about GantZ now .... 

the memories .... post the other pages in that chapter mattaru. The other players also have funny nicknames X3

Gantz has epic artwork .... read on mattaru. 

I felt that Gantz lacks a story line .... that doesn't make me stop liking it though


----------



## mootz (Mar 19, 2008)

gantz story line is not apparent if you wait in weeks but if you read it chapters at a time and see it all at once you see how good the story is put together (could just be me)


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah it is just you


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 19, 2008)

storyline is overrated 

what matters in manga is gruesome violence, unpredictability, and boobage


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 19, 2008)

Is 274 out?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 19, 2008)

Here are the spoiler pics finally:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 19, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> storyline is overrated
> 
> what matters in manga is gruesome violence, unpredictability, and boobage



I don't really get Gantz storyline. I don't quite understand... maybe that's the reason I dropped it. 

Although I agree with you about the violence and boobage (unpredictability I can't agree since, like I said, never understood the story very well). Women's legs are shining bright even with their suits.  I liked the art... sometimes looks like 3D. 



Leafy said:


> Is 274 out?



Unfortunately, not yet. In fact, we're still doubting the legitimacy of the spoiler.

edit: Wow Robin! You deliver! 

It sure do looks like Pitou is begging and looks like Gon is hesitant in some panels. But that look on Gon in that last pic looks like he won't give in! I hope!


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 19, 2008)

About the gants I have to say I agree with shanks, never read the manga but watched the anime, watched few episodes but it didnt do it for me. Need an overal  story or plot line. Although the violance was good


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yep it looks like the spoiler texts werent fake, LOL maybe even the bit about killua's mom XD


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 19, 2008)

Never watched Gantz coz I heard the manga was better so picked the manga instead, but it still didn't hold my interest. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it does looks like the spoiler text wasn't fake, but the bits about Killua's mom smells fishy. But we really couldn't tell if that part was fake just by looking at the spoiler pics since we can't exactly figure out what the characters are thinking and talking. I guess you're right Robin, that bit about Killua's mom may be legit.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I wonder what that wolf is, do you think it's gon's aura?


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that a wolf? I thought it's a bear! 

I did thought that it was Gon's aura at first (thinking it was a bear and that Gon and bear fits compatibly), but when you look at it thoroughly, there's an image of Pitou (ready for attack, it seems)... I'm not really sure.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah it does look like its coming from Pitou being defensive or something, but its cool, it should be coloured that page XD

Ohhh this is so exciting I cant believe we are getting this finally


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm really getting curious about this chapter especially about that "Killua's mom" part. As an open Killua fanboy, I am naturally curious about the Zaoldyecks even if they're a female robocop prototype, bishies, fatasses, or etc. I will eagerly wait for this chapter's release. 

It just kinda saddens me though. We only have 7 chapters left (counting this one) and then we'll have another hiatus. 

Oh the short-lived happiness! I am still hoping that note about hiatus isn't true.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 






> I'm really getting curious about this chapter especially about that "Killua's mom" part. As an open Killua fanboy, I am naturally curious about the Zaoldyecks even if they're a female robocop prototype, bishies, fatasses, or etc. I will eagerly wait for this chapter's release.



QFT, I so want to know more about the zoyldecks, any of them is just as good, Have you realised that if this Mom factor is true as well, we are getting too much info from his family in an arc that has nothing to do with them,

I sence a hint that maybe the next arc will be about them X3 that would be so awesome

And dont think about the haitus cause its only temperorly it will be 10 weeks no longer than that 

I think I dont mind waiting if I know he will come back after the 10 weeks.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Nico Robin said:


> QFT, I so want to know more about the zoyldecks, any of them is just as good, Have you realised that if this Mom factor is true as well, we are getting too much info from his family in an arc that has nothing to do with them,



If that mom thing is true then that would be the only info we'll have about the Zaoldyeck family in this arc (with Zeno's too of course). I personally don't think that's too much info, but since this is Killua's family we're talking about then I guess that's more than enough info. I do agree with you though. We sure are enjoying the little Zaoldyeck exposure in this arc given that this arc has no connections with them. I will be content with that.



> I sence a hint that maybe the next arc will be about them X3 that would be so awesome





ZOMG! THAT WOULD BE FANTASTIC!!! I hope! Maybe Killua will return to his home and then we'll have more info about his family! Right now, we don't have a hint on what the next arc will be so it's free to speculate. 



> And dont think about the haitus cause its only temperorly it will be 10 weeks no longer than that
> 
> I think I dont mind waiting if I know he will come back after the 10 weeks.



It doesn't really bother me that much, but I can't help it!


----------



## HyugaHinata (Mar 19, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> storyline is overrated
> 
> what matters in manga is gruesome violence, unpredictability, and boobage



Which explains why Naruto has a larger fanbase than Hunter x Hunter, despite the former anime blatantly plagiarising from the latter.  Some people seem to love filler episodes too.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 19, 2008)

HyugaHinata said:


> Which explains why Naruto has a larger fanbase than Hunter x Hunter, despite the former anime blatantly plagiarising from the latter.  Some people seem to love filler episodes too.



lol Abnormally normal was talking about GantZ not HxH lol ... 

welcome to this thread  ... keep posting and you will love this place XD

I will be back to comment on all the spoiler talk that seems to be going on between masterbait and Robin


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah a little confusing if pitou is surrendering why the wolf/bear aura aimed at gon? and what is going on with killua he looks completely bewildered, i think gon maybe is proving he is a good guy and not fighting because of komugi


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 19, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> yeah a little confusing if pitou is surrendering why the wolf/bear aura aimed at gon? and what is going on with killua he looks completely bewildered, i think gon maybe is proving he is a good guy and not fighting because of komugi




*Spoiler*: __ 



Good point about Pitou surrendering/begging. I was thinking of that myself. But it does sure looks like Pitou is begging. To avoid myself from confusion, I just assumed that that wolf/bear aura is from Gon which is inspired by his hatred towards Pitou... hence, the Pitou image. And I think Killua's bewilderment is the result of Pitou begging Gon. 

I kind of agree with you in your last statement, but in that last pic, it looks like Gon is ready to brawl! It seems that he cared for Komugi for a moment then suddenly forgot.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 19, 2008)

I want Nefelpitou to get owned.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 19, 2008)

Leafy said:


> I want Nefelpitou to get owned.



well i think we all do in some sense, but it shouldn't be possible. gon and killua havent grown THAT fast, and look at how much trouble shoot and knuckle are having, pitou > yupi is almost certainly true


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 19, 2008)

I just want the fight to begin already.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 19, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well i think we all do in some sense, but it shouldn't be possible. gon and killua havent grown THAT fast, and look at how much trouble shoot and knuckle are having, pitou > yupi is almost certainly true



Touche! 



> I just want the fight to begin already.



You're not alone, mate. We all are, we all are...


----------



## Danchou (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds interesting. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't expecting Pitou to beg, but since it's to fulfil the King's wishes it goes.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Mar 19, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well i think we all do in some sense, but it shouldn't be possible. gon and killua havent grown THAT fast, and look at how much trouble shoot and knuckle are having, *pitou > yupi is almost certainly true*



What do you base that on? Yupi seems to be a specialist combatant and Pitou seems more like an all rounder.


----------



## kyubijim (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

I've got a question that I've been meaning to ask for a while now pertaining to nen. We all know how complex of a system nen is and we also know that your affinity in one of the six hatsu types means that you should have little to no talent in the type opposite your affinity. Point being, people like Hisoka and Machi, who are transformation types can easily have their aura's mimic the property of something, but should not be able to emit it from their bodies very well. Hence, why Hisoka's bungee gum is less effective at longer distances and Machi's string is weaker the longer it gets. So, how come people like Silva and Zeno, who are also transformation types, can seem to emit their nen without any kind of problem? (Silva in his fight with Kuroro and Zeno with his dragon dive ability and using a dragon to send Netero and the King to a far off distance). Are they just that good? Even Morau, who i'm pretty sure is also a transformation type, is able emit several smoke dolls and even place in a simple manipulation command, which is apparently good enough to take the chimera ants. What's the deal?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 19, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> yeah a little confusing if pitou is surrendering why the wolf/bear aura aimed at gon? and *what is going on with killua he looks completely bewildered*, i think gon maybe is proving he is a good guy and not fighting because of komugi




*Spoiler*: __ 




If the spoilers are correct and not fake, he is concerned why Pitou's arua is so different from last time, hence he is healing Komugi so he is letting out a differnet arua

And again if the spoilers are true, He finds it close to his mom's arua which could mean she is a healing type and why she was so useless when Killua was running away from them and she had to order others to capture killua, It always baffled me in Zoyldeck's arc why the mother (robocop) herself stopped killua directly??? 

This could be indeed the answer and she could still be usefull for the family, healing them from the battles




@ kyubijim - The distance that you  are able to emit your aura or nen is not defined based on your nen type I think, I think its to do with how much you mastered it, I cant remember correctly but it was explained in Yorkshin Arc when killua and gon met the swordman from Spiders, still I might be wrong cause I am not an expert when it comes to nen stuff XD


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 19, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well i think we all do in some sense, but it shouldn't be possible. gon and killua havent grown THAT fast, and look at how much trouble shoot and knuckle are having, pitou > yupi is almost certainly true


QFT **


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 19, 2008)

Wait, Is it specified anywhere that Zeno and Silva are Transformation users ?? 

Actually, even for transformation users, their hatsus are unique according to their personalities ... the restrictions on Hisoka's hatsu might not apply to Machi's and so forth ... 

I will try to elaborate it in after refreshing my memory


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2008)

@Mattaru: Have you tried reading Slam Dunk or Eyeshield 21? They're both sports mangas but they're damn good. You could also try BLAME or Shin Angyo Onshi or even XS Hybrid, theyre all pretty epic.

@KLoWn: Pitou is an actual fact should rape stomp Gon so he can beg all he wants, Gon has to defeat him while healing Komugi. Throw honor out of the window Gon, attack the cat bitch!!


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL AT SPOILER PICS!
Where's killua's MILF?
Anyway....I see the Shuukaku O_O


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 19, 2008)

As long as people are recommending Sports manga ... HIKARU NO GO is the best of the lot. 
The anime is one of the best and the manga's artwork is by Obata, who did Death Note. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I am not surprised to see pitou being concerned about Komugi. She is pleading Gon because she knows that the King will go apeshit on her if anything happens to Komugi. Pitou knows that (s)he can pwn Gon without any trouble but  she shouldn't fail in the task of healing Komugi. 
Gon, being the adorable dumbass he is, is feeling philanthropic while it is his ass that will get fried in a few minutes ....


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 19, 2008)

ok where is everybody


----------



## mootz (Mar 19, 2008)

here i am.

i think


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 19, 2008)

The King took 'em.


----------



## mootz (Mar 19, 2008)

the king is strong


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2008)

saw the spoiler pics, awesome stuff.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 19, 2008)

The king is scary ...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2008)

The King needs to wear clothes, walking around naked is just not right.


----------



## mootz (Mar 19, 2008)

he has no genitals so close are option only for him


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2008)

He still has an ass, it should be covered up


----------



## mootz (Mar 19, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> He still has an ass, it should be covered up



you should not fear the royal ass

you should love and embrass it


----------



## MIHAWK. (Mar 19, 2008)

bitcheeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

me is the new guy who will post here

the one armed man forced me to read it


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 19, 2008)

lol  

The royal ass ..... is royal 

Do you guys know the story of the king who was conned into going into the public naked by a designer ?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2008)

What did you think of the manga Mihawk?


----------



## mootz (Mar 19, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol
> 
> The royal ass ..... is royal
> 
> Do you guys know the story of the king who was conned into going into the public naked by a designer ?



yes i do, though i hardly remember it, it was a childhood story


----------



## fxu (Mar 19, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> lol
> 
> The royal ass ..... is royal
> 
> Do you guys know the story of the king who was conned into going into the public naked by a designer ?



Yes, it's old as hell and I love it.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah it was ... dunno why I recalled it at this moment lol .... 

btw, I am just a heafty rep away from going Celestial ... there are people who owe me  
 :S


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 19, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well i think we all do in some sense, but it shouldn't be possible. gon and killua havent grown THAT fast, and look at how much trouble shoot and knuckle are having, *pitou > yupi is almost certainly true*



Honestly going off of what both have shown I'm seeing Yupi > Pitou. Yupi seems to be built for combat. His abilities are much more useful in a fight combined with a huge aura. 

And it really just makes more sense that Togashi would give Shoot and Knuckle the more powerful opponent.


----------



## MIHAWK. (Mar 19, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> What did you think of the manga Mihawk?


 
it's epic

but i dont like this arc at all

its a ripoff of the first picolo saga and the cell saga

but the last chapters after HxH returned are amazing

they have gone like levels up!!!

they have an irresistable aura


----------



## Felix (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone can link me to the Spoiler pics? HxH section in Mangahelpers is a bit lacking in that department


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 19, 2008)

Felix said:


> Anyone can link me to the Spoiler pics? HxH section in Mangahelpers is a bit lacking in that department



It's in my siggi 

MIHAAAAAAAAAAWK 

About time you came here 

We shall have a welcome party for you


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL I wonder why is that? , I want your name damn it


----------



## Felix (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Nico Robin. I'm without rep at the moment, I'll try to rep you as soon as I can


----------



## Slips (Mar 19, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> LOL I wonder why is that? , I want your name damn it



I have a very strong attachment to my old nick "Slips" its the same name I've used on forums for about 9 years so when I return to it you shall get a little PM and you can steal in there before anyone else


----------



## Felix (Mar 19, 2008)

Name swap? 
Anyway, next chapter looks great, and the art looks great as well
Looking forward to it


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 19, 2008)

@ Felix - no problems 

@ Hisoka - Uhhhhh Thank you Thank you Thank you X3


----------



## Slips (Mar 19, 2008)

Well go post in the name change thread then I'm about ready to return to oldschool


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 19, 2008)

you serious????? 

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

 

I will rep u as soon as i can X3


----------



## Slips (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup wear it with pride I've been Hisoka 3 times on this forum


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 19, 2008)

watch out 
i might steal it


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 19, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Yup wear it with pride I've been Hisoka 3 times on this forum



I most definitely will 

Thanks again


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't want to call you Hisoka Robin


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 19, 2008)

why not? 

@ hgfdsahjkl - Fat chance I have already applied for it XD

Btw thought you guys might wanna know this:

The spoilers werent fake


*Spoiler*: __ 




That big word in the picture with one big word says "mother-like". The rest is like the thing I was translating before.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 19, 2008)

Where's the p0rn?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 19, 2008)

I dont know, is it usually here????


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, i think the new guy took it...


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn the spoilers were real. Gon is too pure, he will defintely comply with pitou's request


----------



## fxu (Mar 19, 2008)

what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 19, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the spoilers were real. Gon is too pure, he will defintely comply with pitou's request




*Spoiler*: __ 




Its a 50 50 still that gon will listen to pitou, I wonder if Killua will let gon do that, he might just go ahead and kill pitou while he is healing


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gon should pound on Pitou as much as he can before he heals Komugi, f**k honour, smash his face in!!!


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gon is soft so he will listen... but i forgot about killua he is a cold blooded mofo


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 19, 2008)

Gon should get down on Komugi, that'll shock the King long enough to give Killua an opening to rip his balls off.


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 19, 2008)

yup, forget hisoka pron, this arc needs gon pron.


----------



## mootz (Mar 19, 2008)

gon pron?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 19, 2008)

Penis? **


----------



## mootz (Mar 19, 2008)

no thank you


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2008)

No Gon p0rn plz.

Kurapika, Hisoka onry :x


----------



## mootz (Mar 19, 2008)

there are no hot wimmenz in HxH

it lacks female pronz for me to drool over


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2008)

Pedo porn forever

Komugi is pretty hot


----------



## mootz (Mar 19, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Pedo porn forever
> 
> Komugi is pretty hot



komugi is pretty hot if you are a freak with a snot fetish


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2008)

Blind girls know how to have fun


----------



## mootz (Mar 19, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Blind girls know how to have fun



if they can find you


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2008)

Blind Lolis are great, you can tell them its lollipops they're sucking on and they'll believe you


----------



## mootz (Mar 19, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Blind Lolis are great, you can tell them its lollipops they're sucking on and they'll believe you



lol dumb blind lolis maybe


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2008)

Machi and Shizuku 

...and Kurapika is pretty hot, if only he was female 


Komugi is a freak loli. I don't like 

But don't get me wrong! I FREAKIN LOVE GUN-GI! 


BTW: Gantz fans.
LOL @ LARA CROFT 
The Dog x Kishimoto  is disturbing and not funny 
Is the anime worth watching by the way?


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 19, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> BTW: Gantz fans.
> LOL @ LARA CROFT
> The Dog x Kishimoto  is disturbing and not funny
> Is the anime worth watching by the way?


Not if you ask me, it's pretty shit.
To it's defence i haven't seen that many episodes though, the reason for that it being shit as stated.


----------



## young rusty (Mar 19, 2008)

Guys if you look at the spoier pics Gon seems to ignore pitous plea here
:


----------



## Fran (Mar 19, 2008)

Alright then cheers. Cancelled download.
Going to watch all the ecchi bits though


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 20, 2008)

me back after a long nap X3 ... me celestial now .... time to return the good will 

HxH has some hawt females, only not among the protagonists  

 @ blind loli XD

It is 5 AM mattaru ... why are you still online


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay folks, this isn't an off-topic convo thread.  Hunter x Hunter is great and all but there is a fanclub where you can stray off-topic.  It makes it harder for people like me trying to find out about the latest chapter(s).  Sorry to sound like a Nazi, trying to say this with good intentions. 

Anyway, I caught up with Hunter x Hunter from when Togashi took his hiatus.  I am very happy with how the arc is progress and I am guild to see good artwork unlike the chapters before Togashi left.  Though, I wish the Ryodan would make a damn appearance.  Shoots is kicking ass and taking names against Yupi.


----------



## mootz (Mar 20, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Okay folks, this isn't an off-topic convo thread.  Hunter x Hunter is great and all but there is a fanclub where you can stray off-topic.  It makes it harder for people like me trying to find out about the latest chapter(s).  Sorry to sound like a Nazi, trying to say this with good intentions.
> 
> Anyway, I caught up with Hunter x Hunter from when Togashi took his hiatus.  I am very happy with how the arc is progress and I am guild to see good artwork unlike the chapters before Togashi left.  Though, I wish the Ryodan would make a damn appearance.  Shoots is kicking ass and taking names against Yupi.



the ryoden will surely be essential with the next arc the only problem is how long before this arc is over. with the constant hiatus of the manga it could be a long time before we see guys like kurapica and leorio.


----------



## Fran (Mar 20, 2008)

@Feanor: X3 Reading Gantz


@Hokage: Forgive us  There are only about 10 regular posters on here. So we end up straying off once we've exhausted whatever news Robin brings us.

The Ryodan already had their moment this arc. I'm just hoping this arc concludes soon...And we move ontothe advent of * Leorio Gaiden *


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 20, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Okay folks, this isn't an off-topic convo thread.  Hunter x Hunter is great and all but there is a fanclub where you can stray off-topic.  It makes it harder for people like me trying to find out about the latest chapter(s).  Sorry to sound like a Nazi, trying to say this with good intentions.
> 
> Anyway, I caught up with Hunter x Hunter from when Togashi took his hiatus.  I am very happy with how the arc is progress and I am guild to see good artwork unlike the chapters before Togashi left.  Though, I wish the Ryodan would make a damn appearance.  Shoots is kicking ass and taking names against Yupi.



We don't stray to much from the topic ... we kept this thread alive when it was on Hiatus and had a lot of fun in this thread .... it kinda becomes hard to stop.
No offense taken lol ...

There was a lot of discussion about the spoilers in the last two pages .... check out Nico Robin's signatures for the latest spoiler pics. She usually updates them in her sig. She even siggys the links to the lastest chapters as and when they are released. 

I dont wan't the Ryodan to make an appearance in this arc ... I want a whole arc with the Ryodan as the focus, ending with epic Hisoka Vs Kuroro X3 X3 X3

Edit: Mattaru beat me to it


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 20, 2008)

who do you think is the weakest ryodan? probably that girl who all she can do is duplicate an object, its only for like 24 hours too isnt it? thats completely pathetic


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 20, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> who do you think is the weakest ryodan? probably that girl who all she can do is duplicate an object, its only for like 24 hours too isnt it? thats completely pathetic


Yeah, creating 50 or more "EN" buildings is pretty pathetic.



The 24 hours limit to his materialised object is probably his condition to be able to create a perfect copy.

Karuto, that kid is the weakest Ryodan.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 20, 2008)

Karuto is Killua's brother ... he wont be that weak  

The Genyei Ryodan are the epitome of awesomeness .... there is no way to to decide on who is weak. 

Coltopi is the weakest from what we have seen


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 20, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Karuto, that kid is the weakest Ryodan.



I agree on this one 



Hokage Naruto said:


> Okay folks, this isn't an off-topic convo thread.  Hunter x Hunter is great and all but there is a fanclub where you can stray off-topic.  It makes it harder for people like me trying to find out about the latest chapter(s).  Sorry to sound like a Nazi, trying to say this with good intentions.
> 
> Anyway, I caught up with Hunter x Hunter from when Togashi took his hiatus.  I am very happy with how the arc is progress and I am guild to see good artwork unlike the chapters before Togashi left.  Though, I wish the Ryodan would make a damn appearance.  Shoots is kicking ass and taking names against Yupi.



Sorry I was sleeping, otherwise I would have been posting and check my sig out, also all the spoilers are in Hunter X Hunter FC, no one posts there too often so all the spoilers are together


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 20, 2008)

would killing pitou really bring back kaito to gon? i dont see how he thinks thats what he should do, since hatsus might mess up even worse after the user dies


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah ... I agree that particular point puzzles me. 

Kaito was torn up into pieces. I don't understand how beating Pitou will get him back 

Gon is still harboring some delusions


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 20, 2008)

delusions make for a better fight though

gon is going to go over 9000 on this girl/guy/ant/thing


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 20, 2008)

quoted for truth  

Gon will go all out against Pitou ... he is after all fighting for someone else and that is precisely what brings out the best in Reinforcement users. 

It will be interesting to see how Killua backs Gon up. Gon is in that place where he doesnt want to listen to anyone. It is upto killua to keep him from doing something stupid. 
Don't you think that Killua has changed after he removed the pin from his head ?


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 20, 2008)

Am I the only one who's thinking Kaito is actually dead and will stay dead after Pitou is defeated? 

Don't get me wrong... I like Kaito, but I don't think he can still be saved.



> It will be interesting to see how Killua backs Gon up. Gon is in that place where he doesnt want to listen to anyone. It is upto killua to keep him from doing something stupid.



I am actually looking forward to this.



> Don't you think that Killua has changed after he removed the pin from his head ?



Oh he did change. He doesn't run like a coward in facing stronger oppositions anymore.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 20, 2008)

No. I also think Kaito won't really be returned to life. If Nef's defeated he'll just be like a puppet without strings. It's really better that way.

Honestly, am I the only one mildly dissapointed so far with the Knuckles and Shoot vs. Yupi fight? We've seen little onpanel action going on. While Yupi only needs his basic attacks to deal significant damage, it would be nice to a real hatsu. I'm hoping the other fights won't be this bland.

The Netero vs. King fight is going to overwhelm us though. That much I'm certain.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 20, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> No. I also think Kaito won't really be returned to life. If Nef's defeated he'll just be like a puppet without strings. It's really better that way.



I'm glad I'm not the only one. Yeah, I agree with you about the puppet without strings thing... that is plausible. 



> Honestly, am I the only one mildly dissapointed so far with the Knuckles and Shoot vs. Yupi fight? We've seen little onpanel action going on. While Yupi only needs his basic attacks to deal significant damage, it would be nice to a real hatsu. I'm hoping the other fights won't be this bland.



I'm not really "that" disappointed. I am just not quite interested on this bout compared to Morau's, Gon's and Netero's so I wasn't expecting much. There's one thing I don't like though. I don't like how Togashi is changing the scenes in the middle of their fight. It changes the mood.  



> *The Netero vs. King fight is going to overwhelm us though.* That much I'm certain.



This, I am certainly eager to wait!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 20, 2008)

the chairman will die with dignity against the most powerful entity in the entire h x h verse


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 20, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> the chairman will die with dignity against the most powerful entity in the entire h x h verse



I also think Netero will die too. The King is just so much for him especially at his current state. But I don't think the King is already the most powerful character in HxH verse... though so far he is, but I think we'll still meet some more powerful characters in the future arcs (if there will be).


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 20, 2008)

well jairo has more potential

kuroro is pretty fucking badass too

hisoka is mystery man/alien/robot

gin ??? (why the fuck isnt he crushing the bad guys whts he do all day just hope his son somehow survives all these threats geez)


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 20, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> No. I also think Kaito won't really be returned to life. If Nef's defeated he'll just be like a puppet without strings. It's really better that way.
> 
> Honestly, am I the only one mildly dissapointed so far with the Knuckles and Shoot vs. Yupi fight? We've seen little onpanel action going on. While Yupi only needs his basic attacks to deal significant damage, it would be nice to a real hatsu. I'm hoping the other fights won't be this bland.
> 
> The Netero vs. King fight is going to overwhelm us though. That much I'm certain.



I'm pretty disappointed with most of the major fights. After taking excruciatingly long to start them, Zeno bails vs. King and Pitou's begging Gon. We should of had an epic Zeno/Netero vs. King and Pitou acting all badass against Gon. Yupi vs. Knuckles/Shoot has just been rather boring, to the point where the panels covering the fight almost feel like filler to me.

Pufu vs. Morau looks to be the only fight that may meet my original expectations. Which is ironic, as Pufu was always my least favorite Royal Guard.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 20, 2008)

I may dislike the idea of Pitou begging Gon, but I am still looking forward for their fight especially if Killua will aide him. Although I admit, I am liking the current Yupi vs Shoot/Knuckle/Melereon fight the least. And Zeno leaving may have disappointed me a little, but my hype on the Netero vs King bout is still running on my veins.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree with Megharrison that the pacing has been a little slow but that is because we have been waiting for these fights for the last 1 year X3 

I still think that these fights will be awesome ... Pitou begging Gon is not that surprising IMO. Pitou's concerns are more towards Komugi's safety. Dont forget that Pitou took a bitchslap from the king's tail and lived to tell about it. 

The king himself was surprised at Pitou being relatively unharmed .... Pitou didn't want Komugi to get injured in between.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 20, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I agree with Megharrison that the pacing has been a little slow but that is because we have been waiting for these fights for the last 1 year X3



Well not really... it is kinda slow. 



> I still think that these fights will be awesome ... Pitou begging Gon is not that surprising IMO. Pitou's concerns are more towards Komugi's safety. Dont forget that Pitou took a bitchslap from the king's tail and lived to tell about it.



It's not really surprising, it's just disappointing. I was already somewhat seeing that Pitou will have Komugi's safety prioritize, but am I wasn't really expecting that he'll beg. I was hoping to see a badass Pitou pwning Gon and Killua (whoa! even if i'm a killua fanboy, i am secretly hoping that he'll get his ass pwned hard), but now...  you gotta admit, begging is not a badass move. 



> The king himself was surprised at Pitou being relatively unharmed .... Pitou didn't want Komugi to get injured in between.



The only reason I see why Pitou is prioritizing Komugi is that it's because it's the King's order. I don't think his really concerned with her or such.


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm so glad there are hxh chaps i really dont mind the pace of the fights right now. Because their bound to pick up with knuckles getting all GAR on yupi and u can always rely on moraou to come up with brilliant strategy and powerful use of his hatsu. The only thing I really dont like is pitou begging.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Gon is the only one with any experience though. Let him have his way with komugi or Palm. 

Besides who wants to see a bunch virgins getting it on.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 20, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Gon is a pimp. 

He'll gonna rape Pitou thinking the latter's a female. But then again, Gon loves young males too... young Zaoldyeck males to be exact.


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 20, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If Gon wanted that young Zaoldyeck male he would have made his move already


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 20, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If Gon wanted that young Zaoldyeck male he would have made his move already




*Spoiler*: __ 



He did make his move right ... Killua even met Gon's aunt(mother figure) .... what's Gon's primary aim in life ? To get Killua to meet his dad ... 
Do you need any clearer signals  
Komugi's condition is more important .... because it was the King's order. I am sure Pitou doesn't care a whit about that snot faced bitch


----------



## mootz (Mar 20, 2008)

is there a need for spoilers at the moment

i was hoping for some pics or something...


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 20, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If Gon wanted that young Zaoldyeck male he would have made his move already




*Spoiler*: __ 



He did alright. It was just off-screen. 

I even bet they've already kissed, not once, but COUNTLESS TIMES!

@Mattaru 
GonXKillua yaoi!  
But honestly, I don't like yaoi.






'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and this one too. 

edit:



mootz said:


> is there a need for spoilers at the moment
> 
> i was hoping for some pics or something...



Spoiler pics.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am back from work XD

Gon x Killua  this discussion need Mattaru


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 20, 2008)

Robin! You suck! Just when I'm about to go to bed, you're finally here! 

Anyway, hello thar and nighty night. Off to bed now.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 20, 2008)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

dont gooooooooooooo

I have been at work


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 20, 2008)

lol .... work sucks 

I have been procrastinating .... 

that is gonna come to bite me come saturday


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 20, 2008)

im sure ive been asleep all week or something because those new spoilers are just plain awesome lol... gon in full blast looks :amazed


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 20, 2008)

Gon is gonna go Super Sayian 2 on pitou ... 

I am beginning to like pitou for some subliminal reason


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats funny I am starting to loose my respect for him


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 20, 2008)

why are you loosing respect for pitou ?? 

thats blasphemy  

cats = epic win


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 20, 2008)

He shouldnt have begged 

no not on your knees pituoooooooooooooo


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 20, 2008)

pitou was following the King's orders ...  

pitou is still epic win X3


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 20, 2008)

You are entitled to your opinion 

but I still didnt want that from Pituo,

Fly away, scape, fight, kill yourself!! do whatever but dont beg pituo


----------



## Fran (Mar 20, 2008)

Nyaaah ~ Pitou is epic win all the way. I don't care if he sucks Gon off, he's still my favourite X3



> Gon x Killua  this discussion need Mattaru


 
I am here Robin! X3
It's more... Killua x Perving on his best friend's mum


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 20, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Nyaaah ~ Pitou is epic win all the way. I don't care if he sucks Gon off, he's still my favourite X3



Mental image is staying in my head noooooo cant get it out now XD



Mattaru said:


> I am here Robin! X3
> It's more... Killua x Perving on his best friend's mum



what? you mean Pituo????


----------



## Slips (Mar 20, 2008)

Whens the new chapter out I want it now now now


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey there Hisoka .... 

I hope we get the new chapter along with the other of Shounen titles .... last week was a very long wait 

Pitou wasn't begging for herself ... she was begging for Komugi's sake. Why are people angry at pitou for that ?


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 20, 2008)

Cause I want badass Pituo thats all I am just being stubborn XD LOL


----------



## Fran (Mar 20, 2008)

@Robin: No, it was a reference to when Killua was getting cheap thrills out of Gon's Aunt 

@Feanor:  I think it's suitable for Pitou's character who prioritises the king's interests over everything else. Since the King's interest primarily = Sexxing up Komugi in Gungi, then even if pitou has to resort to begging it's logical that he would place komugi's life above his wn.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 20, 2008)

The Royal guards have to prioritize the King's wishes regardless of what it might mean to them. That was why they had been created in the first place ...

This is an interesting turn of events actually. Gon is the strongest when in the terminator mode. He probably has some second thoughts now .... this is an interesting turn of events. It lends more spice to the impending fight 

Either that or I need some sleep naaoo X3


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2008)

I can understand Pitou's actions, but I don't get why he has to beg? Its just degrading for the strongest guard.

Mattaru: Its not Killua's fault, Mito-san was seriously hitting on Killua, Mito hug is too irresistable

@Feanor: Congrats on becoming Celestial, your not the only one tho (becoming Ascendant will be a bitch tho)


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 20, 2008)

This will be the turn of the event Shanks:

Chapter 275:

1st page:
Nef: Please give me 15 minutes to heal Komugi, I'm begging!
Gon: Okay.

2nd page:
Timer: 8:34
*Gon waits*
*Morau is dead*

3rd page:
Timer 9:12
*Gon looks at his watch and taps feet*
*The King is already dead*

Last page:
Nef: I'm ready!
*Gon smashes Komugi*
Nef: *giant sweat drops*

:rofl

Joke done byZeroshin from nexgear


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 20, 2008)

Nico Robin said:


> This will be the turn of the event Shanks:
> 
> Chapter 275:
> 
> ...



wha? Morau is dead?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2008)

I though that was the actual translation...


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 20, 2008)

:rofl

It was a joke XD


----------



## young rusty (Mar 20, 2008)

Damn I need this chapter......gon looks enraged at the end of the chap maybe he isn't waiting for the pitou.!!?


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 20, 2008)

Gon's gonna cunt punt Pitou.


----------



## mootz (Mar 20, 2008)

pitoh will lost his testicles the instant before gon kicks him


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2008)

Frickin hell Aethos, you just became Ascendant, congrats.


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 20, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Frickin hell Aethos, you just became Ascendant, congrats.



thank ya. It finally happened


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 20, 2008)

Pitou is more useful to Gon and Killua while he's on his knees.


----------



## mootz (Mar 20, 2008)

pitou may not die unless its saving the king like haku and zabuza style


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 20, 2008)

> Pitou is more useful to Gon and Killua while he's on his knees.



That just sounds so wrong...

By the way could I request a bit of extra rep from you guys. Apparently King Dead and some of the other assholes from arlong park are thinking it's funny to try and drag me down from my newly obtained Ascendant status.


----------



## mootz (Mar 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> That just sounds so wrong...
> 
> By the way could I request a bit of extra rep from you guys. Apparently King Dead and some of the other assholes from arlong park are thinking it's funny to try and drag me down from my newly obtained Ascendant status.



report them and they will be banned


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 20, 2008)

mootz said:


> report them and they will be banned



Well I told Jetstorm

but yeah I got negged by King Dead and he only did it to say some stupid shit like



> you sig is too big and doesn't look good what the hell is this


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 20, 2008)

Lol **


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Lol **



::throws a pastry at klowns head::


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> ::throws a pastry at klowns head::


Actually i was lol'ing at the other dude. 
If you say Phoenix Wright doesn't look good then you're way fuckin off.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2008)

Those jealous retards, your sig is great.

Not as good as my sig tho


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Actually i was lol'ing at the other dude.
> If you say Phoenix Wright doesn't look good then you're way fuckin off.



ah well okay then sorry. Heh and you're right Phoenix Wright is awesome. Besides that guy has statler and waldorf in his sig.

and thanks GOGO.


----------



## Fran (Mar 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> That just sounds so wrong...





Ask that tard to make a post here, and send him my regards!


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 20, 2008)

Is it possible for someone with 90 posts to even scratch your rep?


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 20, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Is it possible for someone with 90 posts to even scratch your rep?



well when you had 100038 and he took you down 20 or so rep it's a kinda big cratch since if I go back under 100,000 I'm out of ascendant status but thanks to GOGO and matteru I have a good jump now in case those guys try it again so it won't really matter next time.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 20, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH Cant rep you X3 need to spread rep 

Those idiots should be rep banned 

And congrats you deserve it


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 21, 2008)

i'm out of rep right now or i would. still no raw?! 

i hope shalnark uses auto mode again soon that is so fucking awesome


----------



## Fran (Mar 21, 2008)

After burning through 270 chapters of Gantz, Im back...
Was expecting HxH updates 
What's taking em so long X3


----------



## fxu (Mar 21, 2008)

WHAT'S TAKING US SO LONG ?!?!?!?!

NO RAW, THAT'S WHAT!!!

Not even for Naruto and Bleach XD .... so expect it a bit later than usual ..... ? :x


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 21, 2008)

naruto and bleach have chinese scans though


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 21, 2008)

Waaahh?! No raw?! I was expecting for raws when I got here. 

edit: I just noticed this... but... Robin! You had your name changed to Hisoka now! Congratulations!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

Two pages of Rep talk with out me  .... 

congrats CMgogo and Aethos ...  some of my rep will soon come your way X3 X3

why is the HxH raw talking so long :S ? The OP raw was out yesterday itself


----------



## Slips (Mar 21, 2008)

Aethos said:


> well when you had 100038 and he took you down 20 or so rep it's a kinda big cratch since if I go back under 100,000 I'm out of ascendant status but thanks to GOGO and matteru I have a good jump now in case those guys try it again so it won't really matter next time.



Sounds similer

When I turned le Sans pareil I didnt make a thread about it in the Blender as they all neg you back down for a laugh. So I just kept quiet 

Anyway I'll go see the dude and show him 500 points of red


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 21, 2008)

Slips said:


> Anyway I'll go see the dude and show him 500 points of red



Hell yeah 

WOW The power X3


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

Man .... i should have posted on these forums right after I joined  

I have been active only since September last year ... 

anyway, back to the topic at hand any raws for the latest chapter ??


----------



## MIHAWK. (Mar 21, 2008)

robin uuuuuuu traitooooooor!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Mihawk XD

I am no traitor, you can still call me Robin


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 21, 2008)

hisoka is gay anyway so i'm sure robin and him share many similarities

both like putting their hands all over the place


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

No ... hisoka aint gay ... lol 

he cut his hands off so that he had something to talk with Machi 

Robin X Hisoka =  .... tbh though


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 21, 2008)

@ Shanks - LOL yeah that would be interesting XD

@ Abnormally Normal - Yeah Hisoka aint GAY, he is fightosexual XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

How long should the fights go in your opinion ? 

3 chapters each or more like 6 chapters each ?

I would love to see 6 chapters of epic action but something tells me that the fights will conclude very fast.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 21, 2008)

Do you think?

I think the fights will go for long, and I think only Yupi's fight will be concluded by end of this 10 chapters


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

I keep trying to ignore the fact that Togashi will slack off after these 10 chapters ....

2 months without HxH will be very painful. 

I hope yupi's fight gets concluded in these 10 chapters ... people will start bitching about the slowness of the pacing otherwise


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 21, 2008)

I know we have to bare with it, but I think yeah Yupi's fight will be finished and all the other fights will be in the middle

If there is going to be a fight for gon


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

Gon will get his fight don't you worry  

I wonder what Komugi will do after she is healed by Pitou. She should throw a tantrum about playing Gungi with the king .. 

she would be like .... you king, come get your ass raped in Gungi


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 21, 2008)

:rofl yeah XD


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 21, 2008)

i just hope we see more about mr octopus, palm, zitoh the ant cheetah, and the dumbass wolf ant. those characters have the most complex storyline right now and it needs more resolving


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 21, 2008)

I dont think we get to see palm anytime soon, It all depends on Ikagaro and its really going slow there...

Probably not until another 2 or 3 chapters


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree that there are too many sub-plots which need to be resolved for this arc to finish. 

Togashi's laziness is the main hurdle here. I still think that this arc will require about 25 chapters at the very least and that means we wont see this arc finish till the end of this year if Togashi still plans on taking those two month breaks.

Palm better not be having orgies there


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 21, 2008)

i want chairman netero to at least go all-out agaisnt the ant king before he is effortlessly obliterated by one finger


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, Netero is tough ... he is gonna find a way to get the king 

I wonder what Netero's specialized hatsu is ... 

Morau's partner withdrawing from the battle is gonna prove really costly to the invaders 

they could have transported the royal guards to his nen chambers after sticking them with Potclean. The simplest thing would have been to wait for the interest to pile up and get them bankrupt.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah but thats gonna take forever and Knuckle has already realised that that was a big mistake and miscalculation


----------



## Teach (Mar 21, 2008)

So this is the wretched place where you have abandoned us. 

Maybe I should start watching HxH.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 21, 2008)

:rofl

which one of us you are talking about Teach? Me or Shanks?

Cause I do come on RP 

And yeah you better start on it, cause its good


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

yeah .... they better come out soon


----------



## fxu (Mar 21, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> naruto and bleach have chinese scans though



What's your point ...

It's their scan .... we don't steal scans.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

Abnormallynormal didnt mean it that way .... the thing is that Naruto and Bleach are more popular so they get more priority 

HxH sometimes gets delayed


----------



## Vyse (Mar 21, 2008)

where?s mah raw


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 21, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Abnormallynormal didnt mean it that way .... the thing is that *Naruto and Bleach are more popular *so they get more priority
> 
> HxH sometimes gets delayed



Kind of sad isn't it.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 21, 2008)

There is still no raws


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

I see lot of lurkers .... 

I see you CMgogo and Xell - post XD


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2008)

Friday and no raw? This is getting scary

I'm afraid that Togashi will just be a lazy so and so and not make the fights as good as he should

If he doesn't want to do the series anymore then I think he should hire some artist to carry it on.

I posted Shanks


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 21, 2008)

why? you think the new chapters are no good? 

I think up to now he has done quite good


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

I dont think Togashi will drop the series ... and I dont think the series will be the same with another artist doing the artwork ... 

there is no fun in HxH without crappy artwork  ...

Togashi has done well but this arc is more complicated compared to the other arcs. There are a lot of storylines going on and I am not sure if Togashi will resolve all of them with aplomb.

Edit: waits for Xell's post


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2008)

The last 20 chapters have been amazing but Im just afraid he might not make the fights as epic as they should be, I hope Im wrong tho.

I pretty much agree with Shanks tho, theres a ton load of stuff he needs to resolve before this arc is over. But plotwise Togashi is pretty damn good so Im not worried, im sure he'll resolve everything really well.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 21, 2008)

Well we have to wait for that, I think he has managed to deliver fine up to now, lets see how he does with the rest.

But to be fare is gonna be hard


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

Togashi will do a great job dont worry 

we can always set mattaru on Togashi if he looses enthusiasm


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2008)

Togahsi's ass will be sore after Mattaru is done with him


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry for going off topic but do any of you guys listen to Dream Theater ?? 

you should be listening to DT  .. it is the best Progressive Rock band ever ... 

back on topic .... 

Link

has the raws


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

you cant  me  ..... 

I am Redhaired Shanks  

\RP off .... 

where are all the people :S


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 21, 2008)

Fantastic It was just epic


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2008)

^^OO thats good

Now I just have to wait for a scan

Btw has anyone heard of Glen Hansard, he awesome listen to his music. And guys if any of you have Facebook add me!!!


----------



## Power16 (Mar 21, 2008)

Raws out nice which mean scan will soon follow!


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes. Now we just have the wait untill scans come out.



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Edit-2:
> 
> Nice sig Communist Manifesto
> 
> which countries allow cousins to marry i wonder



Metropolis That's why Bizarro is the way he is.

Powergirl /Superman only thing I've ever shipped in my life.


----------



## fxu (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol ....a crappy scan will be out if they use that raw XD

Expect binktopia's tomorrow or sunday ... our raw guy and main cleaner are busy busy busy...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

well, take you time ..... we shall be waiting t


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll wait, looks like the Jump chapters will all be great this week

Bleach was great, Naruto is good and we finally see the real Eyeshield 21, hopefully OP will be good too.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 21, 2008)

finished reading Naruto and Bleach ..... but HxH is the one that really excites me. 

Have to get my hands on OP too .... the raw looked really good. SH ownage going on .


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 21, 2008)

All I would like to say is thanks everyone for the extra rep and all. I appreciate it.

In any case yeah this week's HxH chapter is going to be awesome!


----------



## Danchou (Mar 21, 2008)

What a great chapter. Never knew Gon was this bloodlusted. I can't wait for a translation.


----------



## mootz (Mar 21, 2008)

man do i want that freakin scan


----------



## Aaldarius (Mar 21, 2008)

Link

A very good translation if any of you are dying, like me, to know what's happening.


*Spoiler*: _274 -- Judging by this translation_ 



This is an awesome beginning.  Finally, Gon goes balls to the wall.   Maybe, attacking Paitou and the girl ends up dying would be a good lesson for Gon to control his power and think twice about his fights.  If Gon causes a ruckus the King might come back and then Killua / Gon are doomed.  

As disturbing as this plan thinks, letting the girl die would help Gon and Killua.  Why?  King comes back and kills Paitou and then starts attacking his own force fearing an overthrow.  That'd be a neat and quick twist to this arc.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 21, 2008)

^
thx



Hisoka said:


> Fantastic It was just epic


Co-signed to the fullest. The setting was just so unpredictable and intense.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Killua really is quite intelligent when it comes to analyzing things. He completely grasped the situation with what little info he had. If Gon was there by himself, things wouldn't look very good for Pitou and Komugi. He thought he was attacking her or something .
Yeah, so it seems that Gon isn't going to fight Nef while he is healing her, even though it frustrates him since he was on the verge of going berserk on him. This makes me think that Nef will 'heal' Kaito to make good on his word which would in turn resolve the whole plotsu of how Gon and Killua are going to have any chance at beating her. It's still to be seen how much worth one can attach to that commitment after Komgui's healed. The Kings wellbeing comes first and I doubt that is of any significance to him. So we might still get to see a fight if he breaks his word.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 21, 2008)

Gon was epic this chapter!


----------



## fxu (Mar 21, 2008)

A scan is out ..... *not by binktopia* .... but some of you are desperate enough that you will read anything 

Anyways, here's a random scan by a group
Link

sometime tomorrow binktopia's will be out


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 21, 2008)

Gon was epic but he is too pure and kind hearted, pitou emotions and actions are weakening his resolve. Good thing a trained assasin is there.

I say next chapter killua  takes out komugi, pitou throws his body in front of komugi taking all the damage. Gon's heart gets swayed and he lets her finish healing komugi and than fights pitou.


----------



## Niabingi (Mar 21, 2008)

The main thing that I worry about is the fact that a lot of Gon's mailce towards pitou, which was in turn giving him strength, is now gone. I don't think he will be able to fight at the same level of intensity he was initialy going in with. As a result I feel that this fight will not be won by someone's physical superiority it's gonna go a whole lot deeper.


----------



## Power16 (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome Chapter!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Killua showing some brain, I guess he gets that from Granpma because we seen how good Zeno is at analyzing the situation and in the middle of battle no less. Gon is just badass the whole chapter i can wait for him to start fighting and i know he's going to get pounce on when she's ready to fight. Badass Gon i cool and all but i want simple cute, think on his feet Gon to finish her off.


----------



## Toto y Moi (Mar 21, 2008)

copypasta'd from NG

I finally understand that Kite's death is to teach Gon about the consequences of revenge.

Gon has snapped. All of his kindness and mercy is gone, and he solely is thinking about avenging Kite. Although Neferpitou really doesn't deserve any mercy, the old Gon surely would have shown him some. Killua, who rapidly understood the situation, is even having second thoughts about this. The human side of the chimera ants is showing up, and Gon actually killing Pitou would change his character so much that the series would feel different.

This is what Killua saw before--Gon's eyes descending into darkness. His rage seems unstoppable, and killing Pitou purely out of revenge would ravish his personality. Not only that, but he's bound to act more reckless and more prone to getting himself killed. Killua, almost sympathizing with Pitou's cause, might get in between the two to stop this from happening. I really hope we see more of this battle in the remaining six chapters.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^I agree. I think Killua is going to have to jump in and intervene. Gon is slowly starting to teeter into deep waters. I think Gon and Killua have temporarily traded places. Gon is the darkness and Killua is going to have to be the light to save him.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 21, 2008)

I can't see how Pitou can be a girl. He was shown with his shirt off and his chest was nearly concave.


----------



## Fran (Mar 21, 2008)

The Royal Guards are all men, and Dr Blithe is an extension of Pitou's tail penis 

I think our sources here are the databooks.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 21, 2008)

She could be a trap.


----------



## Fran (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh and for the record, the hot Scorpion Queen that is Zazzan is also male.

It has been verified that the Queen cannot produce female offsprings.
Even though Zazzan calls himself a Queen

...Maybe Togashi's just mixxed up.


...MAYBE, we have another  Kurapika on our hands


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr. Toto said:


> copypasta'd from NG
> 
> I finally understand that Kite's death is to teach Gon about the consequences of revenge.
> 
> ...



IMO what makes a character in a story great  is the hardships, trials tribulations and changes a character goes through within the course of the plot. If Gon stays the same through out the life of the manga without going through any moral quandaries, self introspection and some resemblance of change the story would be very bland and ordinary. Watching a character grow in a story is truly beautiful thing to behold and this is one of those crossroads for Gon's character.

The thing I love about the hxh world is that its full of gray and murky areas. For Gon to traverse this world unscathed would be a shame imo.

I believe in togashi and gon's character will come up with something great. Gon is the type who thinks outside the box, and his solution to this problem will be something unexpected.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2008)

> Oh and for the record, the hot Scorpion Queen that is Zazzan is also male.



Mattaru speaks the truth, I was reading the chapters a few weeks back and his actual form is male (wearing a bra tho), lol Tranny ant

This weeks chapter was really good, Gon's pretty badass for a 12 year old
Looks like poor Komugi will die and GOn might be to blame, I sense big time character developments for Gon and Killua soon. Gon the Avenger, I like the sound of that


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 22, 2008)

why are we using spoiler boxes, scans are out

anyway really good chapter especially killua commenting on how absolutely amazing gon's aura is now, and that even pitou (who apparently is a female after all) would have little chance unless she went all-out in the fight. and that weird bear pose was from her power, protecting komugi. killua's amazing how he pieced together who komugi was and what pitou was doing all in his head within a few seconds


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2008)

Pitou is male, he's been referred to as a he by the other ants. Killua is just horny, he's just seeing what he want to see


----------



## fxu (Mar 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Pitou is male, he's been referred to as a he by the other ants. Killua is just horny, he's just seeing what he want to see



Read this CrimemasteGogo

Both are translators:




molokidan said:


> Note about this chapter: The gender of Nefelpitou has been an oft-debated topic for many HxH fans, since the character looks very effeminate, but uses "Boku" to refer to itself, which is a decidedly masculine word. In the Japanese text whenever the narrator talks about Pitou, it always snakes around using gender-specific vocabulary and therefore us fans have never had a definitive answer to the question. In my previous translations, I've used he, as that seemed to be the consensus. After this chapter, though, I think I'm leaning toward Pitou being female. There are instances in other manga (and fiction altogether) of females using masculine pronouns for themselves, so I'm willing to excuse that, especially with the new proof we're given in this chapter.
> 
> I'd like clear this up if possible, though, so after reading this, if anyone has any good ideas or possible clues as to what gender Pitou truly is, reply to the thread and let me know what you think. Anyway, sorry for cluttering up the top of this -- enjoy another great chapter.





njt said:


> as for the sex
> 
> Totally female (other wise why would Kirua compare her to a mom, and not a dad?)
> 
> and yeah, lots of cases where females use "Boku" so :3


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 22, 2008)

^ man ... this will shatter the dreams of a lot of people .... 

or comfort them in a way that cannot be expressed in words . 

Personally, I would still think of Pitou as a male because it wouldn't be Hunter X Hunter otherwise. Togashi is a dirty evil bastard .... we should worship his genius 

I loved the comments about the whole story being "Grey" ... that is something we dont see too much in Shounen manga. Actually those who read Fantasy fiction would come across rants by fans who are fed up of seeing Good vs Evil all the time. 

Most of the recent works in Fantasy fiction have grey characters whose flaws actually endear them to us. The days of fights between Good Vs Evil as in LoTR are long gone (though still cherished) but those who love HxH should read books from series like "A Song of Ice and Fire" and "A Tale of the Malazan book of the fallen".

HxH is the closest to such a thing when it comes to having complex Grey characters .... and that is why it freaking owns. I never want Togashi to stop this manga .... really  

P.S : Sorry for going off topic but I just finished rereading an epic book called "Memories of Ice" by Steven Erikson and it is just awesome ....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2008)

i thought pitou was a chick and then they were its i guy and i was like wtf, so this is a welcomed change
-does gon saying dammit in the end mean he will hold back


----------



## Fran (Mar 22, 2008)

^^ Cmgogo, I'm reading that book on your reccomendation then. I love Fantasy Fiction and I'm sure it'll help me produce something creative of my own.

Can someone find the scan where it says all the queen's offspring are *male* and don't have a sexual drive?


And enigmatic, shadey characters are so awesome.
Seriously. Nothing else compares.

The villains aren't all "Super evil I want to dominate everything" like in other shounens...
... Hisoka


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 22, 2008)

Fail chapter is fail.

I bet the remaining chapters would have Gon saying "fight me!", Pitou saying "Kings order come first" and Killua, as usual, like a little bitch, "uhm G-Gon.." "uhm" "...." 

    

Yeah Gon, PROTIP: go JANKEN GUU Pitou, fucking now!! You fail Togashi, stop dragging the motherfucking arc.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

I enjoyed this chapter because it's bringing a lot of mental conflict into this attack on the king and his guards. It's not just jump in and fight. Gon and Killua are actually going to have to overcome something that can't be done with training and powering up.  Killua will probably come in between Gon and Pitou and hurt himself, and that's when Gon will realize that he needs to calm the fuck down. Maybe...


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry to burst all your bubble, but this chapter... isn't very much satsifying. 
Not that I dislike it, but I expected a lot more. I'm kinda disappointed. IT'S TOO SLOW! I kinda agree with Graham Ace that Togashi is dragging this arc. Although I did like the thing where Killua figured out the situation with the littlest information he has. Way to go Killua! 

And I couldn't care less about Pitou's gender anymore. I was already used to Pitou being a guy, but I can easily adjust if it will be confirmed that he's actually a female.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 22, 2008)

i really like the perma-narration, it keeps us feeling tense like all these things are happening all witihn seconds or minutes of the original break-in. 

i doubt gon is going to kill komugi, simply because she is too intersting and unique a character (i mean cmon she has her own hatsu which is a fucking awesome one at that) to just die now


----------



## Mican (Mar 22, 2008)

Very good and intense chapter. It seems like Killua could definitely interfere.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 22, 2008)

finished reading the chapter .... 

well Gon doesn't look like he is gonna listen to Pitou's request. He is not in a position to think about anything other than fighting. 

I liked this chapter but I agree with Graham Acre that Togashi is dragging this arc. It kinda gets dissapointing when we wait for a week and find out that this week's chapter hat only 2 minutes worth of time 

But I am sure that Gon will go berserk in the next chapter irrespective of what Pitou says.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 22, 2008)

Gon might try to torture Pitou into fighting him.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 22, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I liked this chapter but I agree with Graham Acre that Togashi is dragging this arc. It kinda gets dissapointing when we wait for a week and find out that this week's chapter hat only 2 minutes worth of time



more like 30 seconds worth of time in the manga.

It did feel like this chapter could have had more to it than what it did. Though it's possible that all this is needed because Gon is going to have to make a choice(or killua makes it for him) that will have an effect on the rest of his life.


----------



## Fran (Mar 22, 2008)

Whilst I like the pacing, the chapters ARE a little too short.
If he continued this pacing on and released longer chapters say, 30 page ones, then it would be fine ._.

But all we got this week was one thing: Pitou begging ....


Come on Togashi .... >.< Action!


----------



## Gary (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah like 30 seconds in the manga that sucks


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2008)

The chapter felt very short and while we did see a very pissed off Gon...we didn't get so see any action


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 22, 2008)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> The chapter felt very short and while we did see a very pissed off Gon...we didn't get so see any action


If you ask me all the chapters during the "10 chapter release"-period has felt pretty slow and kinda dragged out.


----------



## Gary (Mar 22, 2008)

so how many chapters till he takes a break


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 22, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> so how many chapters till he takes a break



Six more


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 22, 2008)

6 chapters left and if this kind of pacing goes on, I doubt we can reach to the fights by then.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 22, 2008)

only six chapters  

Togashi better do a good job in the remaining chapters


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 22, 2008)

or else you're gonna hunt him down. Right, Shanks?


----------



## Netero (Mar 22, 2008)

I enjoyed that wow Gon is so badass I reckon he is gonna take on Pitou without Killua's help but first he will PIMP-SLAP Pitou til she fights back.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 22, 2008)

well, I wont hunt him down ... I have something far more evil planned   


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mattaru will go  on him


----------



## Netero (Mar 22, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> well, I wont hunt him down ... I have something far more evil planned
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You evil fiend you, lols anyhow I'm colouring that last panel of Gon it is so kick ass


----------



## Muk (Mar 22, 2008)

i like what's happening

and like the pacing

he does a great job of conveying what's happening in the split seconds that battles take


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm hoping Gon will bitchslap Pitou in the next chapter! Who cares about fairness! This ain't even fair in the first place! Just fuck him up already!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 22, 2008)

yeah ..... the thing is that everyone loved it when he did that for the last ten chapters. 

But he needs to get back to normal pacing now. He can't be doing manga chapters that deal with one conversation .... specially if he is talking 2 month breaks every 10 chapters.


----------



## Netero (Mar 22, 2008)

Gon will be all like yeah ok heal the girl and when Pitou looks away he kicks him from behind MWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 22, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> yeah ..... the thing is that everyone loved it when he did that for the last ten chapters.
> 
> But he needs to get back to normal pacing now. He can't be doing manga chapters that deal with one conversation .... specially if he is talking 2 month breaks every 10 chapters.



True. I liked it at first, but the thing is, I'm getting impatient about this. I have long awaited this fight (Gon and Pitou) and how Pitou will kick their asses (or the other way around). And now, all we got so see --- in a single chapter, I might add ---- is just PITOU BEGGING! I mean seriously, GO ON WITH THE FIGHT ALREADY! 



Netero said:


> Gon will be all like yeah ok heal the girl and when Pitou looks away he kicks him from behind MWAHAHAHAHAHA



Evolved Gon. I love the sound of it.


----------



## Netero (Mar 22, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> True. I liked it at first, but the thing is, I'm getting impatient about this. I have long awaited this fight (Gon and Pitou) and how Pitou will kick their asses (or the other way around). And now, all we got so see --- in a single chapter, I might add ---- is just PITOU BEGGING! I mean seriously, GO ON WITH THE FIGHT ALREADY!



Gon will kick his ass don't worry but not next chapter cos in reality he's to nice to attack an opponent from behind or maybe he'll ignore the dying girl and attack Pitou


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 22, 2008)

Netero said:


> Gon will kick his ass don't worry but not next chapter cos in reality *he's to nice to attack an opponent from behind or maybe he'll ignore the dying girl and attack Pitou*



Characters do change, ya'know. I will pray to the gods and demons that he'll gonna kick Pitou's ass and ignore snotty girl. 

Though seriously, a part of me liked Pitou to continue healing Komugi. I don't want her to die.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 22, 2008)

Komugi shouldn't die ..... Gon should use this leverage to get Pitou to kill one of the Royal guards. 

Pitou said it will do anything .... so heal the girl and get her to kill one of the damn royal guards ... my choice will be Yupi. 

Pitou Vs Yupi will be awesome indeed


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 22, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Komugi shouldn't die ..... Gon should use this leverage to get Pitou to kill one of the Royal guards.
> 
> Pitou said it will do anything .... so heal the girl and get her to kill one of the damn royal guards ... my choice will be Yupi.
> 
> Pitou Vs Yupi will be awesome indeed



I think Gon would ask Pitou to bring Kaito back to life --- which is absurd if you ask me. But since Killua is there, I'm sure he'll find a way on which they can benefit this. Maybe he'll order to do that (referring to your quoted post).


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 22, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> I think Gon would ask Pitou to bring Kaito back to life --- which is absurd if you ask me. But since Killua is there, I'm sure he'll find a way on which they can benefit this. Maybe he'll order to do that (referring to your quoted post).



Agreed. That's what I first thought when I saw Pitou said she'd do *anything* for them if she could finish healing Komugi, and then I think Killua emphisized it again which makes me think Killua will try to get Gon away from getting revenge so they can rescue Kaito which was their main objective anyways.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh wow, I love how Gon was just a few ticks away from bitch slapping Killua when he basicly told him to STFU, this is the much needed character development of Gon i was always waiting for, i would love if he faught a dirty fight.


----------



## Fran (Mar 22, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> well, I wont hunt him down ... I have something far more evil planned
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll  you Shanks 

I want Gon to break his moral mold and bitchslap Pitou regardless of Komugi.

Hey


When Pitou promised Gon _anything_ after Komugi's healed...
I wonder if _that_ crossed his mind 


After all, there's a 50% chance that he's female.


----------



## fxu (Mar 22, 2008)

I believe we're a bit late .... but it makes up for the quality 

*Hunter x Hunter 274 by Binktopia*


----------



## Netero (Mar 22, 2008)

Gon wil use jajanken scissors and stab Pitou in the back as soon as he turns around then Use jajanken rock on his groin while he's down then threaten to rape Komugi if Pitou doesn't fix Kaito


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 22, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I'll  you Shanks
> 
> I want Gon to break his moral mold and bitchslap Pitou regardless of Komugi.
> 
> ...



Gonna be some GonxPitouxKilluaxKomugi'scorpse action.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey guys don't lose hope, hopefully Togashi will deliver a good fight, I don't think he'll disappoint us. But yeah the pace is annoyingly slow

We should set Mattaru on all the shonen mangakas


----------



## Fran (Mar 23, 2008)

@ Cmgogo:  If I lay my hands on Kubo or Kishimoto...Kekekeke

Downloading Binktopia's scan regardless. I need that quality, cheers fxu



Gon x Pitou is so win


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 23, 2008)

if anything the lack of action this chapter guarantees we'll get a lot of action coming very soon... i would rather he make the first few chaps inactive then have the last 5 super active, instead of spreading the action out more


----------



## Gary (Mar 23, 2008)

i wish we had 40 pages chapter so much


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 23, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I'll  you Shanks
> 
> I want Gon to break his moral mold and bitchslap Pitou regardless of Komugi.
> 
> ...



Oh you pervert, you. 



AbnormallyNormal said:


> if anything the lack of action this chapter guarantees we'll get a lot of action coming very soon... i would rather he make the first few chaps inactive then have the last 5 super active, instead of spreading the action out more



I WISH! But it still doesn't defeat the fact that the pacing is disappointing to some right now. Maybe we're just being impatient and overzealous, I guess.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 23, 2008)

the chairman vs the king is coming up dont be so concerned


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 23, 2008)

wtf ... is this thread dead  

@ Mattaru 
we should set you  on all those lazy unsuspecting mangakas 

Gon X Pitou is epic win indeed 

Killua must have thought about the possibility of setting Pitou onto the other Royal guards if Gon didn't


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 23, 2008)

Heres some Hisoka porn for you Mattaru:


----------



## Slips (Mar 23, 2008)

Epic is slightly slow paced chapter. I'll take it though


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Heres some Hisoka porn for you Mattaru:




*Spoiler*: __ 





you should have wrote Master Gon or Gon-sama to imply that she/he/it really is his servant. But anyway, Hisoka Porn is still the best!


----------



## Gary (Mar 23, 2008)

yay hisoka porn lol


----------



## Batman (Mar 23, 2008)

I want them to get to the fighting b/c i'm scared he's only going to give ten chapters before going on a break.


----------



## GaryDAI (Mar 23, 2008)

Togashi just bought a new pillow for his couch   He's working on surrounding it with food so he doesn't have to move for 3 months


----------



## young rusty (Mar 23, 2008)

Gon is gonna let pitou heal Komugi because all in all she is innocent in this whole event. Pitou should be glad that Komugi saved her/him/tansexual(im reall starting to think that now).


----------



## Fran (Mar 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Heres some Hisoka porn for you Mattaru:



 

Cmgogo, you're a genius. Added to the Pitou x Hisoka porn gallery


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone have any idea how long the break might be though, cause  can bear a month or two but idk if more ?


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm really loving this series more and more. Togashi is doing such a great job with the characters.



dawindmaka said:


> Anyone have any idea how long the break might be though, cause  can bear a month or two but idk if more ?



Probably about two and a half months or so.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 24, 2008)

Togashi is doing a lot of character development but I somehow feel that that is delaying the fights too long 

The breaks are not helping either  ...


----------



## fxu (Mar 24, 2008)

6 more chapters till the hiatus .... so I doubt we're gonna see the end of any fight at this stage :x


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 24, 2008)

maybe he's trying to organize a certain theme around every 10 chapters?

the first 10 were about the original attack on the palace and setting up the fights

these 10 are about the fights beginnings i guess, and certain shocking developments

and the next 10 might finish the fights off? or end with one fight left i guess


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 24, 2008)

^could be. But I think he's taking too long in setting the fights, although I do like the developments. I just wish we'll really get to see some asskicking fights if not in this batch of chapters, then the next batch maybe.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 24, 2008)

Next batch will be too late >.< 

I want kick ass fights naaaaaooooooowwwwwwwwww  

Togashi is probably trying to handle this like a novel 

I love the character development and all but we should remember that this is a manga and one cannot afford too many "wasted panels"


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 24, 2008)

thats what i hate about mangas, its almost like damned if you do and damned if you don't

if the author really gets into an exnteded plot then week by week it feels like forever

if they try to satiate the audience every week then the plot goes to shit (see bleach)


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah .... agreed  

the problem is that it comes out every week and it takes less than 10 minutes to read through it. It is very difficult to please everyone every week


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 24, 2008)

I find Hunter x Hunter to be a lot more rewarding than most other weekly manga, however. Togashi does a good job at putting a lot of information in each chapter.

I'm glad that he's taking things slow and developing the characters, rather than just rushing through to the end of the fights.


----------



## Fran (Mar 24, 2008)

HxH should have been a *fishing*manga 
I want to see the return of Gon's fishing rod. It's a shame he didn't turn into a manipulation/reinforcement type and like....extend his fishing rod 

Where did it go anyway?
He ditched it when he didn't want to rely on his dad's strength. We haven't seen it since.


PITOU WANTS YOUR FISHING ROD SON!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 24, 2008)

lol that fishing rod managed to sneak up on hisoka LOL

that remidns me of killua being worried he would kill netero if he tried too hard in catching that ball game LOL again.

yeah togashi makes mistakes


----------



## Fran (Mar 24, 2008)

Ahhhh AN!
I totally forgot about that.
Wasn't that filler from the anime though? Don't think that happened. Killua was also scizophrenic then...He had a dark side talking to himself.

Narrative lapses.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey guys,

My internet is gone , and dont know when i will be online again 

I am so angry 

See ya when i get internet again


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 24, 2008)

i'm gonna get pissed if gon backs down.
also, i hardly can imagine that gon+killua can handle pitou.


----------



## Gary (Mar 24, 2008)

gon will not back down


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2008)

Hisoka you haven't been stealing your broadband again have you?


----------



## Gary (Mar 24, 2008)

lol wut i havnt post i nthis thread for a while i hope nico gets on soon with spoilers


----------



## Fran (Mar 24, 2008)

?  no robin = no spoilers 
We'll survive until you get back robin 



50 pages of motivatinoal poster browsing bought the first hxh one



bisuke and hisoka have a lot in common


----------



## Gary (Mar 24, 2008)

bussic looks cute i nthat pick


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 24, 2008)

Where's nico robin and those spoilers their usually here already


----------



## Gary (Mar 24, 2008)

yeahi  iknow she must work late today


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 25, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Hisoka you haven't been stealing your broadband again have you?



Yep the free internet seems to be gone  time for me to start to pay up... or maybe start hacking into the other connections 

I am currently posting from work  but I came early to work to do so XD

I will try my best to still send the spoilers, I think they will come out tomarow morning


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 25, 2008)

I believe in you Robin! Be sure to post 'em. 

And I don't know about you guys, but I'm having a hard time accessing in NF.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 25, 2008)

@ Robin - we shall be waiting 

I always post from work so it is not that bad a sin   

I think that the it is the site that is being crappy ... not the other way around


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 25, 2008)

you guys post from work So lucky.

My boss puts on an all encompassing internet filter that blocks out every site, except a couple of designated ones.

I wish I had the internets at work maybe my work day wouldnt be so boring.


----------



## Fran (Mar 25, 2008)

Tomorrow MOrning !

I approve. Come backt o us soon...It's all quiet with you x.x


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2008)

Its too quite here, and yes this forum is seriously laggy again.


----------



## fxu (Mar 25, 2008)

Gon is a little bitch .... he needs to rape Pitou, otherwise he loses my respect.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 25, 2008)

Gon is gonna kick ass real soon  ... 

no one looses respect for him  

seriously, no one is coming to post in here


----------



## Vyse (Mar 25, 2008)

I sure hope Killua stops Gon from torturing Pitou...
She?s helpless right now, the fight should be epic and Pitou should be in her I-am-even-able-to-beat-the-badassest-charakter-Kaito-state


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

End of the day, my boss told me to have the last 15 mins to myself, cause I have no internet at home XD,

So hellooooooooo, I have checked all the websites for the spoilers and cant find anything yet 

Awefully quite this week, not even spoiler text


----------



## Vyse (Mar 25, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> End of the day, my boss told me to have the last 15 mins to myself, cause I have no internet at home XD,
> 
> ...



Screw spoilers, the next chapter will be epic. Don?t ruin it, just wait.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey there Robin  

15 mins of alone time  

thanks for looking ... we you will get them by tomorrow :3 XD

keep refreshing the thread for these 15 mins 'cause i will be posting away


----------



## Gary (Mar 25, 2008)

were posting in here just so happens i didnt sleep last night i i just woke up


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been checking Nexgear but yeah looks like theres no spoilers out

I'll be posting away too


----------



## Taleran (Mar 25, 2008)

煽り「握った拳はどこへ…」

ゴン「畜生…っ 誰が…っ
　　　誰がお前の お前らの言う通りになんか…っ」

　【一歩前に踏み出すゴン】

キルア「ゴン！ ちょっと待て…！」

　HUNTER×HUNTER
　No.275◆約束

キルア「そのコを傷つけたのは……
　　　　おそらく討伐軍(オレ達)の方だ
　　　　ジッちゃんの〝龍星群〟」
ゴン「……
　　　それで？」
キルア「ピトーが今そのコを治療してるっていうのも多分�
�当だ」
ゴン「………
　　　だから？」
キルア「……待とう 治療が終るまで」
ゴン「おそらく？多分？
　　　おそらく 多分で待つって？
　　　待った後でそいつがオレの
　　　望み通りにするってのもまたおそらくか！！！
　　　おそらく！！！
　　　多分！！！！
　　　本当！！？
　　　ふざけるなッ
　　　ふざけんなよ！！！
　　　どうかしてんじゃないのか！！？
　　　こんな……こんな奴の言う事信じるのか！！？
　　　信じられる訳ないだろ！！！」

　【自分の左腕をヘシ折るピトー】

ゴン・キルア「！」
ピトー「望むならば…右腕も
　　　　それでも足りなければ両の脚も……！！！
　　　　治療が終わった後でボクが…
　　　　妙な気を起こすかも知れないと思うならば
　　　　治療に…支障が出ない範囲で
　　　　ボクを壊してくれて構わない…！
　　　　頼むから彼女を…救けさせてくれ…！！」

　【打ちひしがれた様な表情をして地面に当たるゴン】

ゴン「ッ…ッ…
　　　ずるい！！！
　　　ずるいぞチクショウ！！！
　　　なんでそいつばっかり！！！
　　　カイトにはあんな非道い事したくせに！！！」
キルア「ゴン！！」
ゴン「なんでだよっ
　　　なんでだぁあ～～～～！！」

　【叫ぶと同時にオーラを全開にするゴン】

ゴン「う うっ うっ
　　　ふざけんな…………っ
　　　最初は」
キルア「ゴン！！
　　　　そいつ殺したらカイトは元に戻らねーぞ」
ゴン「……
　　　………
　　　キルアは……いいよね冷静でいられて
　　　関係ないからっ」

　【寂しげな表情を浮かべるがすぐ元の表情に戻すキルア�
�

キルア「てめーがテンパッてるから言ってやってんだろう�
�
　　　　自分で最初に言ったの忘れたのかよ
　　　　カイトを取り戻すんだろ！！
　　　　しっかりしろよてめェ！！！」
ゴン「ああ もう大丈夫…」

　【寂しげな表情を浮かべるキルア】

ゴン「時間は？どれだけ待てばいい？」
ピトー「完全に回復させるには……
　　　　3～4時間はかかると思う」
ゴン「ダメだ待てない」
ピトー「……
　　　　一時間…あれば…
　　　　重大な危機を乗り切れるところまでは治せる
　　　　お願いだ頼む…！！」
ゴン「一時間したらオレといっしょにペイジンへ行き
　　　カイトを元に戻してもらう
　　　約束するか！？」
ピトー「必ず…！！約束する」

　【ピトーの目の前に座るゴン】

ゴン「一時間ここで待つ！！」


煽り「未だ終わらぬ過去…全ては仲間のために！！！」

花粉の野郎共が目と鼻の中で
踊りまくっております。
へぶし　　　　　　　　　<義博>


275 tiem out on NG no confirmation yet


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 25, 2008)

need a translation NAO plz.


----------



## Fran (Mar 25, 2008)

a spoiler!
...Translaters! Where are you


----------



## Fran (Mar 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I made of it, Gon has ran home to get his Fishing Rod. Pitou has sworn never to eat another person again and like the good cat she is, she will subsist on fish.

Kaito will be repaired but he will lose all his nen abilities. It is discovered he has a spider tatoo on his back. Killua in the meantime, prepares to fight Gin.




No seriously. Online Translations hurt 
Doesn't look like we'll see much action either way


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2008)

Posted by Silentknell on Nexgear:

Summary (from the script above):

Gon steps forward.

Killua attempts to explain to Gon that their team may be the ones that had hurt Komui, and it's also probably true that Pitou is healing her. Gon is not swayed, and proclaims that they can't be trusted.

Pitou breaks one of his arm, and said that he will break the other arm and both his legs if they wish. Pitou further says that as so long as it doesn't affect his healing process, they can do whatever they want with him if they don't trust him.

Gon falls to the ground and whines about how it's unfair when they did such a horrible thing to Kaito.

Gon: "Whyyyyyyyyy??" Gon's nen flares up. "First is rock..."

Killua stops him and tells him that Kaito won't return to normal if Pitou is killed. Gon (sarcastically) says back to him, "It's nice that you can remain so cool in this situation. Because you have nothing to do with any of this." Killua looks sad for a moment, but then recovers his normal expression and tells him to straighten up and to remember that they are there for Kaito.

Gon calms down a bit and asks Pitou how long they will have to wait. 3-4 Hours to fully recover. Gon says he can't wait that long, so Pitou says that if he waits one hour, the most life-threatening part of the healing procedure will be over. He begs again.

Gon asks him in one hour will Pitou come with him to see Kaito and bring him back to normal? Pitou promises; Gon sits in front of him, and says that he will wait for an hour.


----------



## Fran (Mar 25, 2008)

Meh. The return of Kaito 
The only significant character death has now been robbed of all dignity.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, that would be quite a let down for numerous reasons.

And it seems we won´t get to see Gon and Killua vs. Nef at this rate.


----------



## young rusty (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmph well gon still is  a child so this isnt very bad, but wont everybody be dead vy time komugi is healed?


----------



## young rusty (Mar 25, 2008)

I dont think Kaito is coming back Thhough.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2008)

Actual full translation:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Narrator: "Where will his gripped fist go?"

ゴン「畜生っ 誰がっ
　　　誰がお前の お前らの言う通りになんかっ」
Gon: "Goddammit, Who-
Who are you- are you all talking about?"

　【一歩前に踏み出すゴン】
【Gon advances one step forward】

キルア「ゴン！ ちょっと待て！」
Killua: "Gon! Wait a second!"

　HUNTERHUNTER
　No.275?約束
No. 275 Promise.

キルア「そのコを傷つけたのは
　　　　おそらく討伐軍(オレ達)の方だ
　　　　ジッちゃんの〝龍星群〟」
Killua: "That child, perhaps she was hurt by an attack force (ours),. 
Grandpa's 'Dragon Dive.'"

ゴン「 .....
　　　それで？」 
Gon: "..... So?"

キルア「ピトーが今そのコを治療してるっていうのも多分��
�当だ」
Killua: "What Pitou is saying about healing that girl is probably true."

ゴン「 .....
　　　だから？」 
Gon: "....And so?"

キルア「待とう 治療が終るまで」
Killua: "We'd ought to wait until she's healed"

ゴン「おそらく？多分？ 
　　　おそらく 多分で待つって？ 
　　　待った後でそいつがオレの 
　　　望み通りにするってのもまたおそらくか！！！ 
Gon: "Perhaps? Probably? 
We should wait on "perhaps" and "probably"?
Wait until afterwards and do just as he wants on "perhaps"?
　　　おそらく！！！ 
　　　多分！！！！ 
　　　本当！！？ 
　　　ふざけるなッ 
　　　ふざけんなよ！！！ 
　　　どうかしてんじゃないのか！！？ 
　　　こんなこんな奴の言う事信じるのか！！？ 
　　　信じられる訳ないだろ！！！」 
Perhaps!!!
Probably!!!
Really!!?
Stop kidding around,
Don't screw with me!!!
Could you somehow not do that!!?
What this kind of... this kind of person is saying, you believe!!?
There's no reason to be able to believe her!!!"

　【自分の左腕をヘシ折るピトー】 
　【Pitou breaks her own left arm】

ゴン・キルア「！」 
Gon & Killua: "!"
ピトー「望むならば右腕も 
　　　　それでも足りなければ両の脚も！！！ 
　　　　治療が終わった後でボクが 
　　　　妙な気を起こすかも知れないと思うならば 
　　　　治療に支障が出ない範囲で 
　　　　ボクを壊してくれて構わない！ 
　　　　頼むから彼女を救けさせてくれ！！」 
Pitou: "If you want, my right arm too,
And if that's not enough, both legs!!!!
When her medical treatment is over, afterwards I will
I'll do anything you say with amazing spirit if you want,
as long as it doesn't impede the medical treatment,
I don't care if you break me down!
I beg that you let me save her!!"

　【打ちひしがれた様な表情をして地面に当たるゴン】 
　【A facial expression stricken with grief appears on Gon's face.】

ゴン「ッッ 
　　　ずるい！！！ 
　　　ずるいぞチクショウ！！！ 
　　　なんでそいつばっかり！！！ 
　　　カイトにはあんな非道い事したくせに！！！」 
Gon: "C...
Cunning!!!
Cunning, dammit!!!
Why just this girl!!!
You did horrible things to Kaito!!!"

キルア「ゴン！！」 
Killua: "Gon!!"

ゴン「なんでだよっ 
　　　なんでだぁあ～～～～！！」 
Gon: "Why,
Why in Hell~~~~!!""

　【叫ぶと同時にオーラを全開にするゴン】 
　【As he shouts, Gon's aura is let out fully】

ゴン「う うっ うっ 
　　　ふざけんなっ 
　　　最初は」 
Gon: "Uu, u, 
Don't screw with me.
First is" [As in, first is rock.]

キルア「ゴン！！ 
　　　　そいつ殺したらカイトは元に戻らねーぞ」 
Killua: "Gon!!
If you kill her, Kaito won't be able to be returned to normal!"

ゴン「 ......
　　　 .........
　　　キルアはいいよね冷静でいられて 
　　　関係ないからっ」 
Gon: "...............It's easy for Killua to be composed because you don't 
have anything to do with this."

　【寂しげな表情を浮かべるがすぐ元の表情に戻すキルア��
� 
　【A mellow facial expression appears on Killua, but it immediately changes 
back.】

キルア「てめーがテンパッてるから言ってやってんだろう��
� 
　　　　自分で最初に言ったの忘れたのかよ 
　　　　カイトを取り戻すんだろ！！ 
　　　　しっかりしろよてめェ！！！」
Killua: "You're talking from your temper now,
you forgot what you yourself first said,
you would bring Kaito back!!
You'd said it with conviction, you jerk!!!"

ゴン「ああ もう大丈夫」 
Gon: "Yeah, so it's fine already."

　【寂しげな表情を浮かべるキルア】 
　【The mellow facial expression appears on Killua】 

ゴン「時間は？どれだけ待てばいい？」 
Gon: "Time? If we wait, how long would be okay?"
ピトー「完全に回復させるには 
　　　　3～4時間はかかると思う」 
Pitou: "To bring her fully back to normal would take 3~4 hours or so, I'd 
think."

ゴン「ダメだ待てない」 
Gon: "No, we won't wait then."

ピトー「 ......
　　　　一時間あれば 
　　　　重大な危機を乗り切れるところまでは治せる 
　　　　お願いだ頼む！！」 
Pitou: "...... If it's one hour
I can heal the most critically damaged areas.
Please, I'm begging you!!"

ゴン「一時間したらオレといっしょにペイジンへ行き 
　　　カイトを元に戻してもらう 
　　　約束するか！？」
Gon: "After one hour, come with me to Peijin to restore Kaito to how how 
he was.
Is it a promise!?" [Peijin, I think that was the city they were at or something.
.. I dunno what it is.]

ピトー「必ず！！約束する」 
Pitou: "Certainly!! I promise."

　【ピトーの目の前に座るゴン】 
　【Pitou sits in front of Gon's eyes.】

ゴン「一時間ここで待つ！！」 
Gon: "We'll wait here for an hour!!"

煽り「未だ終わらぬ過去全ては仲間のために！！！」 
Narrator: "With it still not ending, everything of the past for his friend!!!
"


906 名前：エロイ人 ?.QrIe30Kvw [sage] 投稿日：2008/03/26(水) 00:59:29 ID:IlZZD9WI0 

花粉の野郎共が目と鼻の中で 
踊りまくっております。 
へぶし　　　　　　　　　<義博> 




Hopefully pics will be out soon^^


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh no Gon's going KN4.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't get why Gon's being so horrible to Killua? Its not as if he knew Kaito for much longer 

Anyway the chapter seems a little slow, and none of the other fights are shown so thats a little disappointing. I wanted to see Pufu's genjutsu


----------



## Fran (Mar 25, 2008)

Pitou snapped his arm off    Catboys are the best.


----------



## Gary (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah he is 0_o but another  boring chapter toshim better get us a good cahpter next week


----------



## Gary (Mar 25, 2008)

catboy are werid


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2008)

This manga has so much self harm in it


----------



## Gary (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah am i  the only one thinking the word emo


----------



## Pantera (Mar 25, 2008)

I guess the build for a Killua Vs Gon starts here eh??

Am sick from all this waitin............i wanna c some action.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 25, 2008)

sounds like an excellent chapter, THE RETURN OF KAITO BOO YAH !!!!!!

and having to wait and hour is kinda shitty, also i wanted to see gon explode with rage in an awesome battle

but i guess this is "good writing" to make something surprising happen instead


----------



## Gary (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah i want action


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm enjoying the dramatic build up... but I'm starting to get sick of this. I want some action soon!  The dramatic build up is nice and all, but it's nothing without action at the end.  I think Gon and Killua bickering like this is a nice change though. It makes me think that eventually something bigger might happen. Killua or Gon will do something the other does not like, and maybe Gon Vs. Killua! Wow that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

gon vs killua has been set up for since pretty much the beginning i think


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sloooooooooooooowww! And WTF?! They'll revive Kaitou?! I don't know, but I actually think Kaitou would be better off dead! It's kinda preposterous if Kaitou would come back to life... this is kinda disappointing. 

One thing I liked though is that it's setting up Gon vs Killua. I knew it would happen! I have a mixed emotion towards that, but I sure do want that to happen. I just hope it won't turn up like Naruto's and Sasuke's rivalry though. I trust Togashi so I bet he's gonna handle this right.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

kaito should come back bcause 1) he's connected to ging

2) we need to know all of his hatsu

3) he looks awesome and is awesome


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

Well he's cool and all. He's awesome! But reviving him would spoil his death. I mean, he died and it's more logical if he stayed deed. I don't want this to turn up like "Pell" resuscitation.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 26, 2008)

No ...... I dont think Gon and Killua will fight each other .... not now. 

Killua knows that Gon is talking because of his anger and doesnt really mean what he said. 

Gon will be the first one to kiss and make up  apologize after he gets his head back ...


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not saying they'll fight now... I said this is like a set up. I'm sure it'll happen! Just so you watch!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 26, 2008)

Killua Vs Gon aint happening like ...... never  

you know where to go if you want to see friends try to kill each other


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

Gon ain't the same with Naruto, Shanks.  Sure they have the same seiyuus, but Gon will never submit to the likes of Naruto. And Killua >>>> Sasuke. 

They will fight someday... I'm sure of it.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

gon vs killua will "do it rite" compared with naruto vs sasuke


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^Yeah. And it would really sadden me if these two (Gon and Killua) will fight. Though if they are really going to fight, I doubt we can see them serious. It would be a fight with hesitation... 

or maybe we can really have a serious fight?!


----------



## Di@BoLik (Mar 26, 2008)

I never thought of Kaito as dead...


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 26, 2008)

Uhhhh I hope these spoilers are not true 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Why would Gon all of sudden asks for pitou's help to revive Kaito after being so angry with him, I did kinda guessed that they will ask him in the end but not just there and then....

I knew it we wont get to see another fight


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

i know, i was moer psyched up to see gon vs pitou. but gon's whole reason for going crazy on pitou is because he loves kaito (kaito was in chapter 1 cmon now and saved gon's life). so it kinda makes sense to place reviving kaito over killing pitou


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Gon all of sudden asks for pitou's help to revive Kaito after being so angry with him, I did kinda guessed that they will ask him in the end but not just there and then....



*Spoiler*: __ 





It was Gon's goal in the first place: to bring Kaito back and to take revenge. I say this is hitting 2 birds with one stone. Pitou will return (if possible) Kaito back to life and then Gon can always have revenge once Pitou is his slave. RAPE TIME!




edit: Damn! Is it just me or NF is annoying?

edit2: Forget it... it's fine now.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 26, 2008)

Gon was a half a second from plastering Pitou and Killua said something. Come on Togashi stop being scared.

Kaitou's death was suppose to mean something don't bring him back. Besides I don't want this to turn into Bleach where it's impossible for the good guys to be killed.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

The Communist Manifesto said:


> Gon was a half a second from plastering Pitou and Killua said something. Come on Togashi stop being scared.
> 
> *Kaitou's death was suppose to mean something don't bring him back. Besides I don't want this to turn into Bleach where it's impossible for the good guys to be killed.*



My sentiments exactly.  (but you can scratch the Bleach part though)


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

kaito is an important good guy. he was in chapter ONE come on, and he knows how to find ging perhaps


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 26, 2008)

What's up with all the spoilers outside of spoilertags?!?!


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> kaito is an important good guy. he was in chapter ONE come on, and he knows how to find ging perhaps




*Spoiler*: __ 



I understand you, really, but the thing is... Kaito is dead. It was even clearly shown in the manga that his head was dismembered and that Pitou petted it. Aw that hurts!

Although I am not disregarding the possibility that he can still be restored. In fact, Pitou did said about wanting to fight him (Kaito) again. Who knows Kaito isn't really dead and that having his head off just damaged some of his brain tissues but leaving him still alive. And if he's really dead, then why doesn't his body stink/decomposed like Flutter's? 

But really... I certainly hope he wouldn't be restored. 






KLoWn said:


> What's up with all the spoilers outside of spoilertags?!?!



Wooops!!! Sorry!


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow what a crappy chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pitou begs some more then starts hurting himself in desperation. Then if that's not bad enough, he's going to help Kaito. Ruining the only major death in the series and taking away Gon's motivation to fight Pitou at the same time.




And here I foolishly expected an epic showdown.  Gon/Killua vs. Pitou, one of the most anticipated fights of this arc, has been shitted on, consumed, digested, and shitted out in order to produce more shit. Oh Togashi 

It's a sad day when this weeks Bleach is looking significantly better then HxH.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 26, 2008)

Here are the pics:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 26, 2008)

Lol Kaito.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ugh! I'm getting really impatient! What's with all the talk?! Fuck her already!!!


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Well one thing's for sure the arms are still intact 

The spoiler text must be fake *fingers crossed*


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really certain that it's fake. The spoiler pics are lacking.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




But I still dont think he would rip his arm, just because it will be repeating, I mean come on, is ripping arm a fashion these days?:rofl He will be the third person doing so!!! At least rip something else XD


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why Robin! Didn't you know? Ripping arms is Chimera Ants' culture!


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




They must have some other interesting activities in their culture too


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She should rip... uh.... you know... this... uh... I'm sure you know it already, if she even have one. 

But if she's really a SHE, then WTF GON?! FUCK HER!!! THIS IS RAPE TIME!


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 26, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl


*Spoiler*: __ 




I dont think he is a she ... I think it was a mistake of the translators in the last chapter, because the new spoilers are back at he


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> :rofl
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Whatever. 

Gon can still fuck him/her. He's a pimp.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh there is absolutely no doubts about that , he can rape any living thing


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if there are more people who wants Kaito to stay dead... foreva.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I dont think reviving him is a good idea and I think there might be a chance that Pitou would not be able to heal him  since it has been so long


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol. We're on the same side then. 

Heck I even doubt if Pitou knew who this "Kaito" Gon talks about. I have a feeling he's/she's/it's lying about the "I'll-be-your-slave" thing.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I just think as soon as an hour passed by he will smash gon & killua into bits :rofl 

Anyways do you think Komogi wont be blind after being healed? :rofl


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 hopefully next chapter focuses on the king and netero finally


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




We never know, there might not be a fight there either


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 26, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



*Pitou is an ant, "it" has no dignity. That is possible.*

I don't know, but I sure do hope her snot-malady will be cured.







AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully next chapter focuses on the king and netero finally




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't want to hope in fear of disappointment.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 26, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *Pitou is an ant, "it" has no dignity. That is possible.*




*Spoiler*: __ 




Exactly, so they are just gonna be done for, I think as prepration gon should take kumogi hostage XD

ps - her snots are still there, even when she is dieing


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Mar 26, 2008)

sorry ive been gone for a while so ive missed things.  the king must have been killed if zeno took off in a hurry, but gon should take this oppotunity to ace pitou.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 26, 2008)

After reading the spoilers... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



hmmm, well, I suppose this outcome is all right. I didn't expect it actually. Though.. no Kammuru, damn it. 
Killua should go help Ikarugo or something.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 26, 2008)

Have you seen the pics as well Graham?

I dont want to believe in the spoiler text


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep, and it seems legit. I dunno, we'll wait and see.

In any case, if they really are true... 
*Spoiler*: _I can see two things happening:_ 




1. Pitou, after healing Komugi, attacks Gon. Not keeping his word.

OR

2. Pitou goes to Peijin, removes his nen from Kaito, fulfilling the promise and then attacks Gon.

Either way, there will be a fight I think, since Gon needs to grow as a fighter.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 26, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> In any case, if they really are true...
> *Spoiler*: _I can see two things happening:_
> 
> 
> ...



I like both scenarios
*Spoiler*: __ 




As long as we get to see the fight and I agree, Gon needs this fight


----------



## Danchou (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hm, the ability in hxh to revive people from death, how cliche and sad it is, was already established since Greed Island. So despite Kaito's death and 'revivement' at Nef's hands its quite possible to get him back in the old shape, I guess. It still a shame we won't get to see an all out Gon and Killua vs. Nef at this rate.
It's still sucks, since it was a landmark event as far as killing off important good guys goes. Also, wtf is this about the first significant death?!! Surely Ubo's and Pakunoda's death was quite a big deal. And then there's Pokkuro and Ponzu. 

Mweh, I hope we'll still get to see some action in the upcoming chapters. Anything from Morau vs. Shau and Shoot and co. vs Yupi would be great. The greatest fight though: Meruem vs. Netero (and Zeno?) should be reserved as the final fight without any interruptions.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 26, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also, wtf is this about the first significant death?!! Surely Ubo's and Pakunoda's death was quite a big deal. And then there's Pokkuro and Ponzu.


Ubo and Pakunoda are bad guys, everyone knows they're gonna die sooner or later so no one really cares if they die.
Pokkuro and Ponzu were side-characters that hadn't really gotten enough "screentime" for anyone to give a shit about them dying.
Well that's how i see it anyways.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 26, 2008)

I?ve got a bunch of questions concerning HxH, would be great if you guys could answer them.

The new genei ryodan member, no. 4, is it Killuas brother or sister? I?d rather say it?s a girl, but it seems people are not so sure about that.

I?ll post the other questions when this one is answered, since it?s very quiet in this subforum...


----------



## Fran (Mar 26, 2008)

@Oversoul: Killua doesn't have any sisters. Kurata is a man, a manly man. Otherwise HxH would have its first Loli.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Komugi X3...Poor Pitou


----------



## Vyse (Mar 26, 2008)

A manly man, huh  
But where?s this information from? i can?t remember any statement that prooves "she?s" ...  male


----------



## Fran (Mar 26, 2008)

Character Data Book
And also the references to the Zaoldyecks having five *sons*.

Togashi is so sexist ._.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 26, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Character Data Book
> And also the references to the Zaoldyecks having five *sons*.
> 
> Togashi is so sexist ._.



lol yeah 
And somewhere during the Yorkshin-arc it was stated by this omnescient narrator that Hisoka is stronger than Kuroro Lucifer. That isn?t true, is it? 
I always thought it?s like this: Hisoka<Zeno (or Xeno)<Netero<Kuroro<Gin
That would screw up everything...


----------



## Slips (Mar 26, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> lol yeah
> And somewhere during the Yorkshin-arc it was stated by this omnescient narrator that Hisoka is stronger than Kuroro Lucifer. That isn?t true, is it?
> I always thought it?s like this: Hisoka<Zeno (or Xeno)<Netero<Kuroro<Gin
> That would screw up everything...



As far as I know that was never stated although every true HxH fan knows that Hisoka is the strongest person in the manga


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 26, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Ubo and Pakunoda are bad guys, everyone knows they're gonna die sooner or later so no one really cares if they die.
> Pokkuro and Ponzu were side-characters that hadn't really gotten enough "screentime" for anyone to give a shit about them dying.
> Well that's how i see it anyways.



Well, nobody liked Pakunoda at all.  So I doubt Togashi will resurrected an unpopular character. 

Ubo was good because he helped Nobunaga, <3, get stronger with plot development and help him establish his purpose in the Ryodan.  His purpose to protect the rest of the members when Kururo was kidnapped.

Someone say loli?


----------



## Danchou (Mar 26, 2008)

So little love for Pakunoda. :x I started liking her during the York Shin ova because she sacrificed herself for the group and she was quite insightful when dealing with the whole situation.



Oversoul said:


> lol yeah
> And somewhere during the Yorkshin-arc it was stated by this omnescient narrator that Hisoka is stronger than Kuroro Lucifer. That isn?t true, is it?
> I always thought it?s like this: Hisoka<Zeno (or Xeno)<Netero<Kuroro<Gin
> That would screw up everything...


Nah, that was just a narrative on how Hisoka sees himself.

HxH doesn't have any real powerlevels in the sense like A>B>C etc.
Though it's possible to distill a tier/leaguesystem with people who are likely on the same level. I mostly arrange them in low-middle-high-toptier.

Hisoka/Kuroro/Zeno are high or toptier with Netero and possibly Gin being definite toptier.

But of course we all know Hisoka > all


----------



## Fran (Mar 26, 2008)

^- You have the name of the most awesome character in HxH!
edit: I meant Nobunaga 

Hisoka *is* *physically* stronger than Kuroro.

one scan showed the power [PHYSICAL STRENGTH] rankings as:

1. Ubogin
2. Phinx
3. Hisoka
4. Franklin
5. Feitan
6. Machi
7. Kuroro
8. Nobunaga

and so forth. The rest are irrelevant


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you guys believe Pitou? I don't believe she can revive Kaito, seems like bullshit. It will most likely be the same with Komugi. Personally it looks like she's long dead, and her returned form will be nothing but a mere doll, with no Gun-gi skills 

I bet the King will be pissed once he kills Netero


----------



## Fran (Mar 26, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



LMAO @ Komugi with no Gungi skills 
I believe Pitou! X3 He's too cute and neko not to believe. Nyaaaah~





edit: I'll do....*ANYTHING!*


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 26, 2008)

I dream to a cat woman to say that to me 



Nobunaga said:


> *Well, nobody liked Pakunoda at all.  So I doubt Togashi will resurrected an unpopular character. *
> Ubo was good because he helped Nobunaga, <3, get stronger with plot development and help him establish his purpose in the Ryodan.  His purpose to protect the rest of the members when Kururo was kidnapped.
> 
> Someone say loli?



WHAT!? Paku is the best spider she use guns and have mental powers, her nose give her charm, she dress very well and damn she got some cute boobs, unlike this damn shemales around HxH she is 100% woman, Machi is useless but Paku have a best skill in the org.

Only Phinx is better than her but Paku still win in skill.

Ubo is a fool because he die fighting a shemale *Kurapika burn in hell for killing Pakunoda*!!!!! if Paku have a chance to fight this gay she will pwned him so easy she even knew his weak point.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

the best characters are obvioiusly hanzo, tompa, and shalnark. in that order.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 26, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> So little love for Pakunoda. :x I started liking her during the York Shin ova because she sacrificed herself for the group and she was quite insightful when dealing with the whole situation.



Maybe, you liked her for it because she was dead and done with the series? 



Mattaru said:


> ^- You have the name of the most awesome character in HxH!
> edit: I meant Nobunaga



Also was the name of ancient Japanese lord, Oda Nobunaga.  And the Nobunaga in the series kicks major arse especially with his ability to track everything in a thirty yard radius.



			
				Yoburi said:
			
		

> WHAT!? Paku is the best spider she use guns and have mental powers, her nose give her charm, she dress very well and damn she got some cute boobs, unlike this damn shemales around HxH she is 100% woman, Machi is useless but Paku have a best skill in the org.



I dunno her face looked pretty manly to me.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 26, 2008)

nobunaga vs feitan would be a good match 

nobu might last a whole 5 panels before being cut into 589347478479 pieces


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2008)

lol, Feitan can summon the sun so pretty much everyone is fucked if they fight against him.


----------



## Gary (Mar 26, 2008)

who is feitan


----------



## Fran (Mar 27, 2008)

^---  You do read this manga don't you OP?  Feitan is the bandit looking chap with the funny clothes, the green hair and the ability to speak disjointed chinese.

Nobunaga's EN is so damn awesome  <-- It deserves this emoticon. His stance when he's about to draw is cool too.


PS: Guys, watch Clannad:


----------



## Gary (Mar 27, 2008)

oh srory i usally dont remember alot of stuff if i havnt read the mang 3 times i onyl remember the Gi arc really well


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 27, 2008)

> nobu might last a whole 5 panels before being cut into 589347478479 pieces


Doubt it.
Nobunaga' EN will allow him to react to Feitan the instant the latter enters his range.
It's going to be a close fight, with Nobunaga winning 6/10 matches, imo.



> lol, Feitan can summon the sun so pretty much everyone is fucked if they fight against him.


Assuming he survives the first attack(that fulfils Rising Sun' conditions), and isn't too fucked up. 
Even then, Nobunaga, or any of the Ryodan, would just run away from it, until its over and then attack him again.


Feitan's nen ability is too troublesome.


----------



## fxu (Mar 27, 2008)

Fuck Gon ... that little bitch.

If I was him I would seriously rape Pitou right now.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> lol, Feitan can summon the sun so pretty much everyone is fucked if they fight against him.



Makes me curious how Feitan vs Itatchi would go.... come to think of it, Feitan's painpacker vs Itatchi's amaterasu! Both as hot as the sun (or so it seems). 



fxu said:


> Fuck Gon ... that little bitch.
> 
> If I was him I would seriously rape Pitou right now.



Yes! Someone who agrees with me! 

FUCK HER ALREADY!!!


----------



## Fran (Mar 27, 2008)

@ Master Bait.

Gon x Pitou, I'm advocating this!

For those of you who don't have access to the BH

Courtesy of fxu...
This isn't really hentai so it's safe to take it outside. Just a panty shot.



They did the face really bad. And now I've just spoiled all your innocent images of this hardcore Otaku.


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 27, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Yes! Someone who agrees with me!
> 
> FUCK HER ALREADY!!!



QFT!!!!

How is it going guys anyways?


----------



## Danchou (Mar 27, 2008)

Nobunaga said:


> Maybe, you liked her for it because she was dead and done with the series?
> 
> Also was the name of ancient Japanese lord, Oda Nobunaga.  And the Nobunaga in the series kicks major arse especially with his ability to track everything in a thirty yard radius.
> 
> I dunno her face looked pretty manly to me.


Argh, to think I've been fooling myself all this time.  I hate her!

Sadly, I think Nobunaga isn't one at the top in the Ryodan. Even though he's reinforcement, he was only 8th place in the Genei Ryodan arm wrestling ranking.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 27, 2008)

Nobunaga wasn't reinforcement if i remember right. Nobunaga and Ubo used to team up because of their differences in personality. 

Ubo was reinforcement and Nobunaga was probably transformation or something else. In the world of HxH, opposites attract


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2008)

According to Wiki Nobunaga is a reinforcement type, but Im sure its not been mentioned so it another thing they came out with from their asses

And I liked Pakunado, especially her gigantic......

*Spoiler*: __ 



breasts (I bet you thouht I was gonna say nose, silly you)


----------



## Di@BoLik (Mar 27, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> According to Wiki Nobunaga is a reinforcement type, but Im sure its not been mentioned so it another thing they came out with from their asses
> 
> And I liked Pakunado, especially her gigantic......
> 
> ...



I thought you were gonna say gun.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Mar 27, 2008)

andd speaking of the genei ryodan, why is kurapica still bumbling around with the mafia? i thought he was out to kill these guys.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 27, 2008)

HyperKnuckles22 said:


> andd speaking of the genei ryodan, why is kurapica still bumbling around with the mafia? i thought he was out to kill these guys.



I guess he´s out to find the eyes of his comrades first.

And by the way, do you guys really believe Netero can defeat the king? I don´t see that happen, that black ant (forgot his name, the one that raised the child of the queen) stated he isn´t even able to defeat Pitou, Pufu or Yupi.

I guess the King will eat him afterwards. then he´ll become a real god, I can´t see him being defeated then, but I see Gin interfering, finally.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 27, 2008)

> And by the way, do you guys really believe Netero can defeat the king? I don´t see that happen, that black ant (forgot his name, the one that raised the child of the queen) stated *he isn´t even able to defeat Pitou, Pufu or Yupi.*


264/5 says otherwise. He pretty much pwnd Pitou easy. He was lucky though, Netero had no intent to destroy him, since he's for Gon to beat.

As for defeating the King, yes, I think he can.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 27, 2008)

its pretty much a given that we got flashback on netero as hype vs the king but also it is code that the king will win


----------



## Vyse (Mar 27, 2008)

^yep
flashback = almost certain death

This fight will be epic, but I fear Netero?ll weaken the king to a certain extent, so Gon and/or Killua is/are able to finish him off. I don?t like this option, though.
I didn?t like it that Gon defeated gensuru, either.

After this arc I hope we?ll get a time skip, so that some 12-year-olds don?t have to kill the mightiest nen-users out there.


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 27, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> ^yep
> flashback = almost certain death
> 
> This fight will be epic, but I fear Netero?ll weaken the king to a certain extent, so Gon and/or Killua is/are able to finish him off. I don?t like this option, though.
> I didn?t like it that Gon defeated gensuru, either.


You really do underestimate the power of the leader of the most powerful organization in the hxh world, and a man revered by the most deadly assassins the hxh world.

If netero cant win he wont lose either.


> After this arc I hope we?ll get a time skip, so that some 12-year-olds don?t have to kill the mightiest nen-users out there.


Agreed.


----------



## Codde (Mar 27, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> 264/5 says otherwise. He pretty much pwnd Pitou easy. He was lucky though, Netero had no intent to destroy him, since he's for Gon to beat.
> 
> As for defeating the King, yes, I think he can.


He didn't "pwn Pitou easy", he merely took an advantage of the move Nefelpitou was in the process of doing and sent him away (with possibly no damage done.)


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah... Netero pwnd him.


----------



## young rusty (Mar 27, 2008)

lol at people saying Netero cant beat any of the royal guards...hahaha.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 27, 2008)

whoever said that ^^^ is retarded. but thats not the same as saying netero can survive against the KING


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 27, 2008)

Gon is just a bich i hope he dies i case he don't rape Pitou!

*I do anything*  Turn around baby.^^


----------



## Vyse (Mar 27, 2008)

lol he?s twelve
I don?t think he even knows how to use his penis


----------



## Slips (Mar 27, 2008)

The king is over hyped lately within this thread.

He wont be all powerful otherwise Togashi is going to struggle for villians further down the line unless he's jacking it in with this arc 

If theres one thing I've learnt with Nen its that with the more hax ability's there is a rule or drawback that needs to be followed


----------



## Pantera (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't see why some are complaining that Gon ain't fighting Pitou?

Gon is a 13 years old Kid. Pitou's abilities should be equal or a bit less to the strongest nen user in the world ( or previous strongest nen user).

So if Gon defeats Pitou now it either means that the story will end soon since Gon will be able to own pretty much everyone soon, or worse HXH's power levels will become like bleach. ( Ichigo drawing with a captain using his shikai and then being beaten to the brink of his life in his bankai mode by someone weaker than that Captain). 

I always liked HXH cause the power levels always made sense and even when the main character defeats a stronger opponent due to plot reasons.  Very good reasons are given (such as having long preparation time ) and not stupid things like Resolve.



By the way .. *anyone agree that Pitou's hair is Sexy*?


----------



## Power16 (Mar 27, 2008)

So what's goin on with the Chapter. Were those translation real of fake?


----------



## Pantera (Mar 27, 2008)

Power16 said:


> So what's goin on with the Chapter. Were those translation real of fake?



Apparently Gon agrees to wait while pitou heals the girl and then will go together to heal kaito.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 27, 2008)

i dont think anyone is overestimating the king at all. the royal guards are hellish nightmares and the king is far more powerful than them


----------



## Gary (Mar 27, 2008)

i agree with the guy above


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 27, 2008)

Pantera said:


> I don't see why some are complaining that Gon ain't fighting Pitou?
> 
> Gon is a 13 years old Kid. Pitou's abilities should be equal or a bit less to the strongest nen user in the world ( or previous strongest nen user).
> 
> ...



Oh God HxH becaming Bleach? Toga is not a damn fool like Kubo resolve is pure trash and Gon will lose this one unless he start the fight NOW using his dick first then his punchs.


----------



## Fran (Mar 27, 2008)

Kubo 

If this was Kubo...
Gon would use his "resolve", whip out his fishing rod...AND POWER UP !


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 27, 2008)

heh Gon using 2 hands to grab the fishing rod wil pwned the King, Netero and all Spiders if this was Kubo manga.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2008)

If this was Kubo, then Kaito would be brought back by magic, the King would be a supermodel and Gon would beat Pitou because Killua cheered him on

And Pitou would be a sex kitten


----------



## Emperor Time (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone else think that the infant girl that Koruto is taking care of is actually a reborn Reina?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 27, 2008)

bleach is a good manga 

but yeah h x h tries to be unexpected and do the "different" thing, sort of like gantz or one piece


----------



## Xell (Mar 27, 2008)

Pantera said:


> By the way .. *anyone agree that Pitou's hair is Sexy*?



I can agree Pitou IS sexy.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 27, 2008)

pitou looks like a hot college babe yeah, she needs to wear thick plastic art glasses though, and get some piercings lol


----------



## Emperor Time (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah Pitou is like a cat girl.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 27, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> bleach is a good manga
> 
> but yeah h x h tries to be unexpected and do the "different" thing, sort of like gantz or one piece



bleach is a good manga for sick people.

I just hope Gon lose a arm or a leg this time he desarve a learn what happend to bichs that don't know how to act and just talk.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 28, 2008)

@Yoburi .... we don't disparage other mangas in this thread and refrain from comparisons to prevent flaming. So lets not compare Bleach and HxH here 

Most mangakas keep increasing the powerlevels in order to provide the illusion of the manga advancing. Togashi would not do that. 
It has already been established that higher powerlevel in HxH doesn't guarantee an automatic victory. The people Gon and Killua encounter next will definitely be weaker than the Royal guards.

And yeah .. Pitou's hair is damn sexy X3 X3 X3


----------



## Fran (Mar 28, 2008)

I want to stroke him.

...In many places


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 28, 2008)

who doesn't


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 28, 2008)

Too much Kubo hate ... let's try to make this thread as peaceful as possible.   



Graham Acre said:


> 264/5 says otherwise. He pretty much pwnd Pitou easy. He was lucky though, Netero had no intent to destroy him, since he's for Gon to beat.



He didn't really pwned the King "easily". He merely sent Pitou away... that's far from pwning at all.

Although that also doesn't outright mean that Netero can't defeat a Royal Guard. Personally, I think he can defeat one with much difficulty. But if it's about the King, then the outcome is still isn't certain --- with 90% in favor of the King.



Oversoul said:


> ^yep
> flashback = almost certain death



I disagree... not all flashbacks means certain death. His flashback was most likely to show us what he is capable of in his prime. 



> This fight will be epic, but I fear Netero?ll weaken the king to a certain extent, so Gon and/or Killua is/are able to finish him off. I don?t like this option, though.
> I didn?t like it that Gon defeated gensuru, either.



I don't like the idea of Gon and/or Killua killing the King. It just doesn't feel so right... 



> After this arc I hope we?ll get a time skip, so that some 12-year-olds don?t have to kill the mightiest nen-users out there.



I personally don't like timeskips. I LOVED how we are able to monitor Gon and Killua's growth in the series, but seeing that Togashi is dragging this so much that I doubt if he can even finish the series with this kind of pace, then I will gladly settle for a timeskip (given that it is handled well).



Pantera said:


> I don't see why some are complaining that Gon ain't fighting Pitou?
> 
> Gon is a 13 years old Kid. Pitou's abilities should be equal or a bit less to the strongest nen user in the world ( or previous strongest nen user).



Why hello there, Nightfall_Dream! Long time no hear. 

Well the main reason why we're complaining is that we want some action so bad. We have been waiting for this fight to come and we are disappointed that --- from all this waiting --- we only get to see Pitou begging. 

And in all honesty, I don't see how Gon can defeat a full powered Pitou (not this time around), but seeing that Pitou is restrained then he has a good chance at winning. But that wouldn't really be a fight, would it?



> *So if Gon defeats Pitou now it either means that the story will end soon since Gon will be able to own pretty much everyone soon, or worse HXH's power levels will become like bleach.* ( Ichigo drawing with a captain using his shikai and then being beaten to the brink of his life in his bankai mode by someone weaker than that Captain).



Not really. Like I said, Gon has a chance in winning if Pitou is restrained and beating a restrained Pitou wouldn't really prove much.



> I always liked HXH cause the power levels always made sense and even when the main character defeats a stronger opponent due to plot reasons.  Very good reasons are given (such as having long preparation time ) and not stupid things like Resolve.



I lol'ed but it's true.



Yoburi said:


> heh Gon using 2 hands to grab the fishing rod wil pwned the King, Netero and all Spiders if this was Kubo manga.



I lol'ed.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 28, 2008)

I dont want to miss watching Gon and Killua grow. 

But I guess a timeskip is inevitable seeing how fast Togashi is taking the story. 

Agreed ... the Intruders have no chance against the Royal guards as of now. There must be some developments which will give the intruders a reasonable chance. 

As to those who are complaining about 12 year olds fighting monsters like pitou ... 
remember Bisuke's comments that she wasn't as good as Gon and Killua untill she got to her late teens. And this comment was made in the GI arc. Gon and Killua are far stronger now.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 28, 2008)

its hard for me to imagine a serious timeskip considering how utterly iconic gon and killua's current appearances are to h x h. it would be such a radical change for them to grow up by years


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 28, 2008)

> Too much Kubo hate


Indeed, especially when he's kicking manga ass right now, with the Gaiden.



> He didn't really pwned the King "easily". He merely sent Pitou away... that's far from pwning at all.


I see, this is a definition thing. Your "pwn" is different from my "pwn".


----------



## lunchb0x (Mar 28, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Although that also doesn't outright mean that Netero can't defeat a Royal Guard. Personally, I think he can defeat one with much difficulty. But if it's about the King, then the outcome is still isn't certain --- with 90% in favor of the King.



I think Netero has a better shot than that. Though Netero's aura couldn't even match that of the royal guards at the time Koruto analyzed him I feel he wasn't in his best possible shape. After honing his aura in preperation I am willing to bet he recovered a lot of his abilities and could probably match/surpass auras with the royal guards right now. Plus the King, though a genius has 0 experience in a serious fight and likely has nowhere near the techniques of an opponent like Netero. The same goes for the royal guards they don't have much experience either. I think Netero could beat any of the royal guards easily but he is definitely still outmatched against the King I give him a 35-40% chance to beat the king. Though all these guesses are pretty baseless until the King gives us some indication of his full capacity.

I really want Netero to win, but mostly because I don't want anyone of the invading force except him to defeat the King, just wouldn't seem right. The best alternative for me if Netero loses is one of the top hunters in the world to show up to face the king.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 28, 2008)

the thing about netero's battle experience giving him an edge - uh didnt you see how many chess and shogi and go etc, etc games he played against the worlds greatest experts and how easily he smashes them all? he's been playing a super genius blind girl WHO HAS A HATSU that makes her EVEN MORE INGENIOUS lol, he is definitely going to be fine vs netero's tactics/strategies no doubt


----------



## lunchb0x (Mar 28, 2008)

I would pick a fight with a chess champ any day! I don't think board game tactics translate well to combat...I wouldn't want to face the king in a war game because of his amazing tactical experience but like I said he has 0 experience with pushing the limits of his own power. The game knowledge just shows he is a true genius and is quite capable of developing brilliant strategies in battle but it is completely untested and against an opponent like Netero this is a disadvantage.


----------



## Power16 (Mar 28, 2008)

Basically if Netero is to win the fight against The King it has to be done fast because as the battle continues The King will grow and we've already seen how easily he's done that.

Then there the other thing this girl he played chess/shogi with is the number one in the world and he hasn't been able to defeat her. Netero has been the number one fighter in the world before and if his experience is in any way like the girl in shogi skills it might be the thing to defeat The King.

Ah, the magic that is HxH. This battle really needs to happen soon, driving me crazy.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 28, 2008)

also the king cant lose or die before at least knowing his own name. plus he probably has to see komugi again, so he's gonna win vs netero definitely


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 28, 2008)

i have a strong feeling that we will witness something genius 
Togashi will do something leaving us all in a shock


----------



## Vyse (Mar 28, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> i have a strong feeling that we will witness something genius
> Togashi will do something leaving us all in a shock



Me too. One is almost able to cut the tension with a knife 

@ mods: Can´t you create something like a "Hunter x Hunter Avenue"? In hxh there´s far more to discuss than, for example, in Bleach. It sucks to do in it just one thread. It would be good publicity as well ... because hxh deserves much more credit than Bleach IMO.

I personally don´t like spoilers. I just like to discuss the story, charakters and latest chapters after I actually read them in their true form and not in some random spoiler text. But unfortunately it´s univetable in this part of the forums, because this HxH thread is for everything.

Seeing the post counts in every thread in "Konoha Library Floor 2" HxH is far more popular than the other series (no offense there)

I´d really appreciate a "HxH Avenue" Please think about it


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 28, 2008)

well they dont need to do it like bleach. just like they do with one piece more like, give it a single subforum


----------



## Vyse (Mar 28, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well they dont need to do it like bleach. just like they do with one piece more like, give it a single subforum



Yes that would work for me as well.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 28, 2008)

Hm, we can soon vote for HxH as manga of the month (again). Don't really see a HxH forum working out with all the breaks Togashi's taking.

Also, 





Emperor Time said:


> Yeah Pitou is like a cat girl.


Awesome name.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 28, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Don't really see a HxH forum working out with all the breaks Togashi's taking.


Actually, since this place is more active during the breaks i don't see a problem


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 28, 2008)

raw is been out for a couple of hours now. where's the scan??:S


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2008)

Raws out, now we wait


----------



## Vyse (Mar 28, 2008)

can?t wait much longer


----------



## Gary (Mar 28, 2008)

well its ok since i have my 3 main amngas are done but i still have to read 3 more manga chapters


----------



## Netero (Mar 28, 2008)

ah would it hurry up anyways I'm nearly finished my latest Gon colourin'


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 28, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Me too. One is almost able to cut the tension with a knife
> 
> @ mods: Can?t you create something like a "Hunter x Hunter Avenue"? In hxh there?s far more to discuss than, for example, in Bleach. It sucks to do in it just one thread. It would be good publicity as well ... because hxh deserves much more credit than Bleach IMO.
> 
> ...


as much as i like hxh its ot as good as bleach or is it as popular plus bleach is kicking ass right now,also i would like to stroke pitou's hair,Hmmmmmm


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 28, 2008)

shiki-fuujin said:


> as much as i like hxh its ot as good as bleach



Bleach just finished one of the most horrid stretches I've seen in a manga...


----------



## Xell (Mar 28, 2008)

shiki-fuujin said:


> as much as i like hxh its ot as good as bleach or is it as popular plus bleach is kicking ass right now



People actually enjoy the piece of shit manga Kubo Tite writes as he goes along?:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 28, 2008)

Scans out boys!!
Link removed

Lol at Gon's face on p.6

EDIT: And p.8


----------



## Fran (Mar 28, 2008)

> It's not as good as bleach



 

Unrelated, but I got the phrase "Sasuke Dick Rider" stuck in my head. It came from someone's rep panel.

Maybe we can call all the Hisoka fanboys "Hisoka Dick Riders" 

edit: WOOT +Rep Bya


EDIT: NYAAAAH POOR PITOU!
I hate you gon 

BTW: Really love this scan from the previous chapter:


----------



## uchiha-alia (Mar 28, 2008)

HxH uchiha-alia is Back Baby! .......
 sorry i didnt post last week but i was away and didnt have imte, but now to reflect on what has happened in the past 2 chapters.

 im amazed. i honestly didnt think togashi would make the gon-pitou 'fight' go this way. when gon first met her healing, i thought it would be a straight out attack. well i was wrong but togashi has given us a different type of treat. its interesting to finally see all of gons pent up rage go like this, especially his super saiyan power up which definetaly made me lol.

 looking at it differently, this does possibly mean kaito being brought back, kaito was awesome, and i grew accustomed to his death, but if hes brought back, he better have sine significance in the story later on, like leads on gin or something, and we better get to see his #1 weapon in his hatsu.

 the way togashi played it out here was basically due to the fact that he doesnt want to make his manga like bleach (as many have been discussing). pitou is much stronger than gon right now, that is undeniable, and even gon in his super saiyan form isnt really much to the sexy beast that jumped a mile to lop off one of kaitos arms in a matter of seconds. togashi didnt want to make gons win unbeliavable (use two hands, not one ) so he injured komugi (gungi girl ) and made the king order pitou to heal her just for this. At least hes keeping the manga balanced, but im still not 100% happy at there not being a fight.

  the gon-killua dispute... i didnt think too much of it, just gon in his anger and killua should understand... but where exactly IS killua? 2nd last panel really made me think, was that the aftermath of gons super saiyan? where has killua gone?...

  all in all, last 2 chapters were different to what i expected, but understandable. alittle dissapointed at the lack of a fight, and where is killua?

 if you read through all that then you deserve a cookie


----------



## Fran (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome back Sasuke dick rider  X3 

I think we were all surprised at the random twist of events.
I'm certainly enjoying this plot twist, as much as I want to see the fight.

I'm hoping next chapter picks up on someone different.

Unless we get to see a 1hour 3 way conversation between pitou, gon and killua!

PS: You owe me a cooke


----------



## uchiha-alia (Mar 28, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Welcome back Sasuke dick rider  X3
> 
> I think we were all surprised at the random twist of events.
> I'm certainly enjoying this plot twist, as much as I want to see the fight.
> ...



 we probably will now get a change of focus towards the morau fight.

lol sasuke dick rider? i hate sasuke, dont judge people by usernames (or avatars lol)

P.S: i didnt think anyone would read it so i ate the cookie.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 28, 2008)

Meh...chapter was so-so, Gon goin emo and the usual talking and just standing around doing nothing.
This chapter will probably be awsome when having the next chapter ready to read right after, but right now it was a bit boring.

And Gon looks like a retard here, how big is his mouth anyway lol.
this


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 28, 2008)

Gon face> Naruto face thats for sure LOL what a losers we got here!

My GOD in page 08 Gon look like a insane bich.

Huh after see this maybe one day killua leaves Gon just like sasuke leave naruto because really what Gon said to Killua was very stupid!


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 28, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Gon face> Naruto face thats for sure LOL what a losers we got here!


Why are you even comparing Naruto's face to Gon's? -.-'
And who's the losers?


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 28, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Why are you even comparing Naruto's face to Gon's? -.-'
> And who's the losers?



Why Gon didn't do someting about Pituo then? And naruto why he waste his time saving someone that don't need to be save?

But Gon bich face> ALL


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 28, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Why Gon didn't do someting about Pituo then? And naruto why he waste his time saving someone that don't need to be save?
> 
> But Gon bich face> ALL


So Gon is the loser?
Why are you bringing up Naruto?
And "Gon's bitch face > ALL"?


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 28, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> So Gon is the loser?
> Why are you bringing up Naruto?
> And "Gon's bitch face > ALL"?



Ah do you remember "I do anyting!"????
Because naruto made a very good face this week too!
Did you look at page 08?


----------



## Xell (Mar 28, 2008)

Christ.. Gon went crazy in this chapter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 28, 2008)

I think pitou pissed his pants.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 28, 2008)

what the hell gon mean by getting kaito back the man is dead his head was cut off ?


----------



## fxu (Mar 28, 2008)

*HxH 275 by Binktopia*


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 28, 2008)

I loved Gon's facial expressions this chapter b/c I think they captured the face of a truly torn and disgruntled person.

When your mad as hell and just cant take it anymore you don't make cool gestures and facial expressions.


----------



## fxu (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't know ... page 6 .... the bottom panel, the face looks out of place, like it doesn't belong to Gon or something XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 28, 2008)

i find that panel to be the best one
as said Black Swan gon facial expressions were amazing

it gave me the feeling that he had different emotions after what pitou said

dont you mean the one that he looked like he was crying


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Mar 28, 2008)

I love Gon in this chapter, poor bastard was fighting with his emotions so much, this is a new thing to him, he has always been the one under control of himself in these kinds of circumstances.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Mar 28, 2008)

And i agree, HXH needs a subforum section, there are more post here than in the entire One Piece sub forum section.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 28, 2008)

gon's facial expressions were intense.  

what's with mangas using the word nakama now? Everything is in english but the word nakama. why not just translate it into family


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 28, 2008)

i loved how gon was talking to killua  he wasnt the kind gon i know 
some serious character development
yeah gon next time show that face to Hisoka  (but still he will kick your ass)
but anyway gon was soooooooo awesome


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2008)

Lol @ Page 6, that just wasn't right, Gon looked constipated

Anyway good chapter tho I think the last two chapters could have easily just been one chapter. And looks like we finally go back to Yuppi and Pufu's fights, shame it looks like Gon won't get to fight anytime soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2008)

I think the worse use of Nakama was on FairyTail, that was  worthy.


----------



## Lusankya (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn Pitou is hot. Please for the love of God, tell me Pitou's a she.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2008)

Its a he, this chapter made it crystal clear. If you like her then your in to Yaoi


----------



## Xell (Mar 28, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Its a he, this chapter made it crystal clear. If you like her then your in to Yaoi



I'LL NEVER BELIEVE IT.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 28, 2008)

lol @ crazy Gon.

And WTF? Wasn't Pitou called a girl last chapter?


----------



## Gary (Mar 28, 2008)

yeahi  know wtf


----------



## Power16 (Mar 28, 2008)

Pretty cool chapter but i am craving blood, need some more fight scene!!!


----------



## Danchou (Mar 28, 2008)

I liked the way went berserk. The artwork was incredible at some points and well.. strange at others. Gon's facial expressions were so different from Togashi's usual drawings. Since it's his big angry confrontational outburst and he's dealing with overwhelming emotions I guess, it works. Reminded me of Yagami Raito's awesome outbursts. And Yamato Wood.
I also liked the small bit of character development. It's refreshing to see someone as nice as Gon having a nasty side to him as well when his anger gets the better of him.


----------



## Fran (Mar 28, 2008)

Xell said:


> I'LL NEVER BELIEVE IT.



WOAHHHHHH!
WHAT THE FUCK

Pitou x Gon Fan fic! With the 'Master x Slave [I'll do _anything_ ] Theme!

Love it.


----------



## Gary (Mar 28, 2008)

crap mattura are you a guy or a girl


----------



## tictactoc (Mar 28, 2008)

lol Can someone call the wah wah ambulance for Gon .
Seriously 't was good to see this side of him, he was pretty bland for me before that.


----------



## Gary (Mar 28, 2008)

wait what id you saay i dont get it


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 28, 2008)

I need more Leorio. 



Xell said:


> I'LL NEVER BELIEVE IT.



omglolwtf


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 29, 2008)

well at least we can move on to morau vs pufu or adventures of mr octopus and palm now. finally that shitty encoutner is done

the only quasi interesting thing was "dark gon" and the clash between him and killua


----------



## Slips (Mar 29, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well at least we can move on to morau vs pufu or adventures of mr octopus and palm now. finally that shitty encoutner is done
> 
> the only quasi interesting thing was "dark gon" and the clash between him and killua



lol dark Gon have we taking a wrong turn into star wars now


----------



## Gary (Mar 29, 2008)

lol copying after starts next thing pitous iss going to say i am your FAHTER


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 29, 2008)

I just finished reading the chapter. The only thing I find interesting is Berserk Gon and Gon-Killua dispute. Other than that, there's nothing interesting going on. But hell! I really lol'ed at Gon's face on page 6 and 8! Reminded me of Light's expression in his last moments!  It's just too funny to look at yet it feels so right. :S Sure I did laugh at those pages, but wow... it gives off the emotion! Although the face does feel somewhat out of proportion.


----------



## Slips (Mar 29, 2008)

If they ever get around to OVA's the anime version of that scene will scare me shitless


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 29, 2008)

Slips said:


> If they ever get around to OVA's the anime version of that scene will scare me shitless



I don't know, but I had a mixed emotion on that scene. Funny yet scary at the same time. :S

That and the OP chapter made me lol so hard.


----------



## Slips (Mar 29, 2008)

Agreed nice if slow chapter. Totally surpassed bye One Piece this week though Oda pulled off a stunning ending to this weeks chapter


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 29, 2008)

If Gon wants a real revenge he must rape Pitou then kill the small girl to make Pitou feel the true hate that Gon feels now and start the fight NOW! But no he just sit down and wait heh I bet Killua will never do someting like that.


----------



## Mican (Mar 29, 2008)

Xell said:


> I'LL NEVER BELIEVE IT.



lolol

pic translation:
Gon: first of all, take off your clothes. All of them.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 29, 2008)

Heh who made this anyway? It desarves all the rep because this is better than this shit i just read Gon is a retard bich but i sure love his face if you want revenge you have to make your hands Dirty.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 29, 2008)

Xell said:


> I'LL NEVER BELIEVE IT.



I prefer this type of Gon than the current Gon.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 29, 2008)

that weird face gon made freaked me out, he looked like he was in his 40's or something

but i kinda liked the "agony" panel of gon smashing his fists into the ground with all this chaotic crazy diagonal black scratches everywhere


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Soo... what's Pei Jing? It doesn't sound familiar.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 29, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Soo... what's Pei Jing? It doesn't sound familiar.



I don?t know that either.
and by the way, what?s Namaka? I?m sure I heard it before, but can?t remember what it is. I guess it?s something like teacher, right?


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 29, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> Soo... what's Pei Jing? It doesn't sound familiar.



By what I can tell, it's a place (in HxH world)... although I don't know where specifically. It seems that Kaito is, more or less, there.



Oversoul said:


> I don´t know that either.
> and by the way, what´s *Namaka*? I´m sure I heard it before, but can´t remember what it is. I guess it´s something like teacher, right?



I believe what you meant is nakama and it's used very often at One Piece. I remembered reading from a group of fansubbers (perhaps that was kaizoku-fansubs) that there is no equivalent English term for the word "nakama" and that the closest to represent it is the word "comrade". Although it could also be translated as a "friend", or a "family".


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 29, 2008)

This weeks chapter was ok, nothing more. The same with all the other chapters this week tbh.
Only manga to make me go  this week was Deadman Wonderland, goddamn epic chapter.


----------



## Lusankya (Mar 29, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> This weeks chapter was ok, nothing more. The same with all the other chapters this week tbh.
> Only manga to make me go  this week was *Deadman Wonderland*, goddamn epic chapter.



Really? Was meh for me.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 29, 2008)

Lusankya said:


> Really? Was meh for me.


That's clearly cuz your insane in the brain


----------



## Fran (Mar 29, 2008)

Deadman Wonderland is out!

/checks out of thread


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 29, 2008)

crappy chapter, no development at all. at least i hope pitou keeps his/her promise, otherwise that would be great waste of 17 pages.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 29, 2008)

It's strange that the arc is progressing at a rather slow pace. Surely he must have realized that he needs to speed it up a bit if he wants this already humongous arc to wrap up in the near future. At this rate and with all those breaks we're never going to see the story dealing with the Ryodan, Gon finding his father, Killua getting some sort of life's purpose, etc. conclude.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 29, 2008)

What are you guys talking about? There?s a helluva progress in this chapter, just look at Gon?s sentence to Killua : "Because you?re not involved" and Gon?s face when he says: "Yeah ... I?m okay now".  That?s clearly the beginning of a serious Gon vs Killua fight.

Just remember when Silva said: "He?s going to come back... because... he?s my son!" I immediately had to think of Orochimaru when he said a similar thing to Sasuke in the Forest of Death.

I think Togashi is slowly working towards it.


----------



## Gary (Mar 29, 2008)

nakama means frineds or like best friends soem thing like that and any way that gon panel was weird when he was crying


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 29, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> What are you guys talking about? There?s a helluva progress in this chapter, just look at Gon?s sentence to Killua : "Because you?re not involved" and Gon?s face when he says: "Yeah ... I?m okay now".  That?s clearly the beginning of a serious Gon vs Killua fight.
> 
> Just remember when Silva said: "He?s going to come back... because... he?s my son!" I immediately had to think of Orochimaru when he said a similar thing to Sasuke in the Forest of Death.
> 
> I think Togashi is slowly working towards it.


*Slowly* is the keyword here.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought Bleach was really good this week, I thought OP was okay, the last panel was pretty strange, noone can look like that

And yes HxH is progressing far too slowly, especially with all the breaks. Just finish it off with Gon v Pitou, I really don't see how its possible for Pitou to bring Kaito back to life.


----------



## Slips (Mar 29, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> What are you guys talking about? There?s a helluva progress in this chapter, just look at Gon?s sentence to Killua : "Because you?re not involved" and Gon?s face when he says: "Yeah ... I?m okay now".  That?s clearly the beginning of a serious Gon vs Killua fight.
> 
> Just remember when Silva said: "He?s going to come back... because... he?s my son!" I immediately had to think of Orochimaru when he said a similar thing to Sasuke in the Forest of Death.
> 
> I think Togashi is slowly working towards it.



Rubbish

Kishi steals from Togashi not the other way round.

if you want to go bye past quotes Killua also stated he would never kill Gon.

They may argue and disagree a bit but thats as far as it will go


----------



## Gary (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah kisiksh is tealing ideas from every where it pisses me off


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 29, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> What are you guys talking about? There?s a helluva progress in this chapter, just look at Gon?s sentence to Killua : "Because you?re not involved" and Gon?s face when he says: "Yeah ... I?m okay now". That?s clearly the beginning of a serious Gon vs Killua fight.


 
SCORE


----------



## Gary (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah it might be a fight and if it is lets wgo uis stonger


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 29, 2008)

Can someone remind me how many chapters we have left until the break?


----------



## Power16 (Mar 29, 2008)

I think we got 5 more to go since it started back up at 271 and the break is after 10 chapters(right?).

One of those better involve Netero and the King and none of this talk shit that happen with Gon, so i want and all brawling chapter from the number 1 fighter in the world 50 yrs ago.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 29, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> What are you guys talking about? There´s a helluva progress in this chapter, just look at Gon´s sentence to Killua : "Because you´re not involved" and Gon´s face when he says: "Yeah ... I´m okay now".  That´s clearly the beginning of a serious Gon vs Killua fight.
> 
> Just remember when Silva said: "He´s going to come back... because... he´s my son!" I immediately had to think of Orochimaru when he said a similar thing to Sasuke in the Forest of Death.
> 
> I think Togashi is slowly working towards it.



Huh why Killua will fight Gon? He got no reason to do this unlike Sasuke that have alot of reasons!!!

Besaids Gon will die anyway theres no way he can win this fight now Pitou will rape him because he didn't rape her/him first.


----------



## deathgod (Mar 29, 2008)

I was also hoping Killua would put gon in his place. Let Pitou heal Komugi dammit

I loved this chapter, the expression on Gon's face was simply amazing. It maybe one of the most memorable moments in this manga for me.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 29, 2008)

I think this chapter will transform gon into a more mature person when all is said and done. He will realize that giving into emotions isn't the best idea. Thinking things through is, even if it makes you seem uncaring or unfeeling at times(like killua)


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 29, 2008)

that face gon made was kinda pathetic... ah well he still a kid

@shanks ~ gon seriously did go ssj2 + lol as predicted 

its dbz all over again  his nen shockwaves were just awesome


----------



## Xell (Mar 29, 2008)

It would be great if Gon and Killua actually had a fight. Killua brings Gon back to his senses.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 29, 2008)

I might say something stupid right now, but is there really a break coming up?


----------



## Xell (Mar 29, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> I might say something stupid right now, but is there really a break coming up?



Yep. When 10 chapters are done with there will probably be a 2 month break.


----------



## Vyse (Mar 29, 2008)

Xell said:


> Yep. When 10 chapters are done with there will probably be a 2 month break.



Is there any reason?
And what about after the two months? Any other breaks cumin up?


----------



## Gary (Mar 29, 2008)

no the break is only going to be 1 week if i remember


----------



## Vyse (Mar 29, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> no the break is only going to be 1 week if i remember



Just one week? That can?t even be considered a break...
But where?s this information from?

Togashi should stop with this breaks, otherwise he?ll loose even more fans. Not me,but still...
Thanks for the info Xell and onepiece298, but I?m still looking for a reason


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 29, 2008)

he stopped two years
and didnt loose fans
and his new volumes were in the top


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 29, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> he stopped two years
> and didnt loose fans
> and his new volumes were in the top



lol the way you wrote that made it sound like a haiku.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 29, 2008)

So, about the King....

He's currently fighting Netero one on one right? Because Zeno chickened out or something..


----------



## Fran (Mar 29, 2008)

Indeed Knuckle.

And now Netero will go out with a bang, no sexual connotation intended..


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 29, 2008)

Am I still the only one who thinks Netero will make it out alive


----------



## Gary (Mar 30, 2008)

he will but he should injure the king a bit


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 30, 2008)

Ah, I see. There's no way Netero can win by himself....


----------



## Gary (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah if he does t i am smelling more pnj


----------



## Vyse (Mar 30, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> yeah if he does t i am smelling more pnj



Who do you want to defeat the king then?
If Gon or Killua kill him it´d suck even more.
I´m not sure whether I want Netero or Kaito (or maybe even Gin) to beat him


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 30, 2008)

I want Kuroro and Hisoka to pop out of nowhere right now.


----------



## theshad (Mar 30, 2008)

onepiece298 said:


> yeah if he does t i am smelling more pnj



If Netero who is probably the strongest in the focus of the story right now can't kill the king then it's going to take some serious bullshit power ups to do it.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 30, 2008)

theshad said:


> If Netero who is probably the strongest in the focus of the story right now can't kill the king then it's going to take some serious bullshit power ups to do it.



or gin to come swooping down and save the day.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2008)

Maybe Leoreo-san will come back and defeat the king

And I just read DWL, OMG fucking god didn't see that coming


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 30, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> I want Kuroro and Hisoka to pop out of nowhere right now.



i want to see them fight each other finally, since they got the nen remover already and have had plenty of time to use it


----------



## Fran (Mar 30, 2008)

DWL was epic this week.
Hunter fans who still don't read it need to read it nowz 


Do you guys really want Ryodan/Ging to save the day? 
That would blow goats balls.

I want lots of people to die, and the survivors run away from the ants 

although that would mean that this arc would continue


----------



## Kenny Florian (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought about this chapter more.

I'm glad Togashi showed that Gon could become monster if he wanted. He could become dark and murderous if he wanted. But as long as Killua is there he never will be able to.And as much as I like innocent Gon I LOVE the monster side of Gon. I really want to see that bloodlusted 'I don't give a darn about anything' attitude from Gon much more often. 

If this chapter showed me anything Killua ain't the same man he used to be. Old killua would not have even let Pitou get a word out. His head would have been on a platter instantaneously. Gon changed him made him a more caring person. In the end he saved Komugi's and Pitous life from Gon.

In short Togashi showed me that Killua can change, now I would like to see if Gon can aswell whether it be for better or for worse.

Now I want to see Yupi vs Knuckle and Netero vs King.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 30, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> DWL was epic this week.
> Hunter fans who still don't read it need to read it nowz
> 
> 
> ...



well the only prob with that scenario would be how quick the ants evolve and how dangerus they already are


----------



## Gary (Mar 30, 2008)

i ii want some fithgs next time


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 30, 2008)

Whats DWL?


----------



## mootz (Mar 31, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Whats DWL?



i was thinking deadman wonderland but i do not know


----------



## Gary (Mar 31, 2008)

that is my guess


----------



## PDQ (Mar 31, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> well the only prob with that scenario would be how quick the ants evolve and how dangerus they already are



Now that the queen is dead(who was the one eating and absorbing all the nen user's abilities), they can't really evolve anymore.  Although the King seems to be able to.  If he defeats and absorbs Netero's power, I'm pretty sure even Ging might not stand a chance against him.


----------



## theshad (Mar 31, 2008)

DWL is indeed Deadman Wonderland

The king can eat people for power too. If they fail to kill him during this battle then all those people will be awakened and the hunters will be even more fucked, he needs to die now.


----------



## Gary (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah or their scewred


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 31, 2008)

what happened to those people? in chap 260 they assembled and in 261 they were all gone lolz


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

You know what bothers me the most from the beginning until now? WHERE THE HELL ARE THE TOP 5 NEN USERS?!!!


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 31, 2008)

^Have we been told who they are?


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

^Nope. Only one who we know who's certain is Ging alone. Aside from him, no information yet. Some say Netero is one of them, and some disagree. Hell that's why I'm so curious of their identities.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 31, 2008)

You would think they'd be helping out with the King instead of just being somewhere else wanking off, but then again, it's just the fate of the world that's at stake


----------



## Hisoka (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just read the chapter..................... disappointed


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, at least we won't be seeing Gon until then.
And Killua has run off, maybe to go and help Ikarugo. I think he may meet Zitoh along the way, so it's going to be interesting.

I just hope that next chapter, there's a fight.. a REAL fight.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 31, 2008)

In these last 20 chapters or so the time passed has been like wut? 18 seconds or something?
And now Gon wants to sit and wait an hour? lol
All the fights will be over with and everyone will be dead by the time Gon's fight begins.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just read the chapter..................... disappointed



Yeah... I'm disappointed too. 



Graham Acre said:


> Well, at least we won't be seeing Gon until then.
> And Killua has run off, maybe to go and help Ikarugo. I think he may meet Zitoh along the way, so it's going to be interesting.
> 
> I just hope that next chapter, there's a fight.. a REAL fight.



To tell you honestly, I am pissed at Gon right now so I don't really want to see a portion of his pathetic face in the next chapter. My main concern right now is to see Killua's new technique. Oh how I want Killua to leave Gon with Pitou and find himself a formidable opponent and help than to simply wait his ass off for an hour. 



KLoWn said:


> In these last 20 chapters or so the time passed has been like wut? 18 seconds or something?
> And now Gon wants to sit and wait an hour? lol
> All the fights will be over with and everyone will be dead by the time Gon's fight begins.



LOL True...

I wonder if Netero can hold with the King for an hour.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 31, 2008)

new chap wasnt great


----------



## Crush! (Mar 31, 2008)

You're all idiots. I bought SJ in the store today.

This chapter was the first one that's even seemed interesting in a long time.

It got a long time fan who fell out of it when this stupid Ant arc began to read today. It was actually the most interesting thing in Jump this week (Especially since Sasuke's fight is over now in Naruto).

I had no idea what was going on but the art alone was better than HxH's had in a long fucking time.


----------



## mootz (Mar 31, 2008)

that chapter wasnt gon and it wasnt hxh but it was good

it was a change of pace and a look at some real emotions besides happy, there was anger sadness and confusion, it wasnt the typical sunny gon. its not a side i want to see alot but it was necessary for the way he felt and the amount of death present in the arc


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

Crush! said:


> *You're all idiots*. I bought SJ in the store today.





But anyway, let's let that slide. WELCOME TO THIS THREAD! 



> This chapter was the first one that's even seemed interesting in a long time.



Sure it was interesting, but it's still boring. Not much had happened.



> It got a long time fan who fell out of it when this stupid Ant arc began to read today. It was actually the most interesting thing in Jump this week (Especially since Sasuke's fight is over now in Naruto).



To each their own, I guess. Some don't find this chapter 'most' interesting, others disappointed, and others are okay with it.



> *I had no idea what was going on *but the art alone was better than HxH's had in a long fucking time.



The bold part made me chuckle, but I do agree with you on the art thing... although Gon's face on page 6 and 8 was lulz yet too much emotion of grief and anger.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 31, 2008)

Crush! said:


> You're all idiots.


Go fuck yourself


----------



## mootz (Mar 31, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Go fuck yourself



i concur


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Go fuck yourself





mootz said:


> i concur



LoL. Don't scare him, gentlemen... but somehow, I agree.


----------



## mootz (Mar 31, 2008)

well i typed it with a soft english accent


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2008)

It wasn't bad but it was so anti-climatic. Togashi has hinted at fight between these two for so long and when they both finally face each other, nothing happens. It would be like if Sasuke faced Itachi and rather than fight, they both just sit down and started to drink tea. 

Not to mention I really don't want Kaito to be brought back and Pitou seems too pathetic, especially being numero uno Guard. Heres hoping the King fight isn't f***d up.


----------



## lunchb0x (Mar 31, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> You know what bothers me the most from the beginning until now? WHERE THE HELL ARE THE TOP 5 NEN USERS?!!!



I would guess most of the top users would be very hard to control and force to do missions. They might underestimate the ants or perhaps the ants really aren't strong enough to be a threat to them who knows.

Though this did get me thinking, it would be awesome if Netero has one of the top 5 waiting to team up at the location they teleported the king to. It would be even better if all the top 5 were waiting but that would be too amazing.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

lunchb0x said:


> I would guess most of the top users would be very hard to control and force to do missions. They might underestimate the ants or perhaps the ants really aren't strong enough to be a threat to them who knows.



With that kind of reasoning, the top 5 hunters are selfish narcissist. Like KloWn said, it's just the fate of the world which is at stake. 

Anyway, I just find this funny...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 By BattleFranky of apforums

　ヽ　＞／｀≧､_　u 　､__,ィ' ⌒ヽ　＞ /
　　ゝイ　 （　y‐｀ト}　ﾐ　'´y-　　 　Yへ
　 / ﾍ　u 　 ｛__,｝　 i　　　{__.｝ 　　kﾍ〃 NO SPOILERS YET
　 ヽ(♭　　 　￣　〈|　 　　￣ 　J ♭ﾉ|
　　　ヽ〉　U　　　　＿., - 、　　 　jー'
　　　　　ヽ,_　u　ヾ_,ニニ__）　 ／
　　　　　　　|＞-､_　　　 　,.イ＿
￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
　V　　　　／　　　　　u　 　　爪　ハ　　　　_,,,　=─、＞　　　/
　 V　　／　　　∪ 　 　_,,.〃　Vﾙ　===≦´　　　＼　ヽ＼ 　 /
　　V　　￣/＿＿,,,==＜＼　　＜　　　/ /￣＼ 　ﾐ　　 　>　/
　 　V　　/／￣/　/　　 |　　　≧∠＿　| 　　　|　　　}J ﾚへ＼
　　　V 　|　( 　　　|＿＿三　　〉　＼￣￣三三─___　　l　　　 |
　　　l ト､l 　）　　＿三─￣　〃ヽ,　　　　⌒ヽ　￣ ニ　l <　　l
　　　| | へ ｛ 〉　　　　 i　 　　| 〉　　　 　　　　し　　　( |l ヒ//.ｌ STILL NO SPOILERS
　　　l　ｋ ∧. {　　　　(ﾉ　　　　　　 　＿ ┬ ､　　　　(ﾉ　'─'　|
　　　ヽ_｀─┤｝　U　　　　､.＿＿.イ￣ 　/　 ｀>＼　　ん＿／
　　　　｀　─ｲ　　　／　イヽ　┼　─　┼　┼-≧〉〉/
　　　　　　　 ヽ,_　〈　《⊥┴　三三三三三===オ／
　　　　　　　　　｀ト ､　　　　作　　　　　　　 　／|
　 　 　　　　　　　l　　｀＞ ､　　　　 　 　 　／彡.|　　　　　イ
　　　　　　　　　　| 　　　　　｀＞ ､＿　／　 彡　|ーへ／　｛
￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　|! 　　＿ 　 　｛　　　　J　　＼
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　|!　 　＼ ￣￣ヽ　　　　　　　　/────── ァ
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　|! 　　／,y-─＿＿＿＿＿ノ/{ 　/　　　　　　／
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　|! 　/／　　／　＿　ヽイ彡 ⌒ゝ｛　　　　　∠＿
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　|! 　|　　 　《　(((__,》〉 }}　　　　　≧　　　　　　__,＞
　　　　　　　　　　　 　　　／ ＼ |　　/　ァ─⌒ ´￣￣ニミ　／≧─ 、　　＞
　／￣￣￣￣＼ 　　　　|　／　| 　/／　＿＿＿＿ 　　》＼ ≦´ )）　}}＼　|　　　　／
／／￣￣￣ ＼　＼　　｜｛ヾ　|　//　／＿＿＿＿￣─＿　 ｀ﾐY　〃　｝ l　　 ／
／／────＼　　＼　ヽ＿ | // 〃//////////77─___＼　　|　> 　 ./ 　／
／／￣￣￣￣￣　＼　＼　　|| /　//////////////////7　＼ | / 　 /　／
／　　　　　　　　　＿＿　　＼ l|　 ||//////////////////// ||　/　　〃へ 
　　　　　　　　　／ ＿￣＼　 ヽト, |//イ⌒ ＜/////////////　/　〃へ　 〉
　　　　　　　　/ ／ ＿＿＼＼　　|>､{{ミ　　　　ミ─--、//// 　 { 〃ん 　／
　　　＿＿＿/　ﾚ　 　 　　 ｀　||　　　＼＼　　　　　　　}}/〃 ___／＿＿/
　 ／￣￣￣ヽ　　　　　 　　|　|ト　 　 　＼＼＿＿＿オy='''￣
／　　　　　 　　ヽ|　|　|　|　|　|| ＼ 　 　 　＼　　　　　/＼
　　||　　　　　　　ﾄ.. |　|　|　||/　　　===＿＿　　　.／/　　＼
　　||　　 ＿──┤￣￣￣　　　　　　　 　￣＼　　　　　　　＼
　　|レ＜＼＼＼　l|　　　　　　　　　　　 　　　 　＼　 　 　 　 　＼
／　＼　＼＼＼ 　||　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 　＼.　 　 　 　 ＼
＼＼　＼　＼＼ 　||　　　　　　／￣￣＼ 　 　　　　　/ 　　　　　　＼STILL NO FUCKING SPOILERS
￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣


lolz. Gon face page 6 and 8 perfectly done.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 31, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Anyway, I just find this funny...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 ! Genious!


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 31, 2008)

> My main concern right now is to see Killua's new technique. Oh how I want Killua to leave Gon with Pitou and find himself a formidable opponent and help than to simply wait his ass off for an hour.


I think he's left already. After Gon agreed to wait, Page 18 shows no Killua behind Gon.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> I think he's left already. After Gon agreed to wait, Page 18 shows no Killua behind Gon.



Yeah I noticed that too, but it could be author's error.... maybe.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2008)

I was wandering that too, Killua just fucking disappeared.


----------



## lunchb0x (Mar 31, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> But anyway, let's let that slide. WELCOME TO THIS THREAD!


Kudos for taking the high road 



Master Bait said:


> With that kind of reasoning, the top 5 hunters are selfish narcissist. Like KloWn said, it's just the fate of the world which is at stake.



 I suppose I did kind of lump them all together, but there are so many powerful nen users who are selfish narcissists can you blame me? Also if they were controllable they would probably have been sent there already.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I was wandering that too, Killua just fucking disappeared.



You were just a victim of........ genjutsu. 



lunchb0x said:


> Kudos for taking the high road



high roads >>>>> low roads. 

High roads are always fun! 



> I suppose I did kind of lump them all together, but there are so many powerful nen users who are selfish narcissists can you blame me? Also if they were controllable they would probably have been sent there already.



They're just lazy.... just like Togashi.


----------



## Pantera (Mar 31, 2008)

The way i saw it...... Killua didn't just leave to go find an opponent.

I think he is angry from gon, he could've at least said something like: "alright i'll leave u here and go help XX".

He just left, could this be the begining of the end for their friendship ?


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

Pantera said:


> The way i saw it...... Killua didn't just leave to go find an opponent.
> 
> I think he is angry from gon, he could've at least said something like: "alright i'll leave u here and go help XX".
> 
> He just left, could this be the begining of the end for their friendship ?



Welcome back! 

Well I suspect this has something to do for a future Gon-Killua fight, but it's not necessarily the end for their friendship. Maybe a little dispute, but not totally the end. I'm hoping Killua will leave Pitou for Gon, find someone to help and never to see him again (until such proper time). In short, I want it to be a "Bye-bye-Gon-without-formal-goodbyes".


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 31, 2008)

Since Killua has wandered off i predict a Killua vs that wolf-ant showdown in the "near" future.
When i say "near" i mean in HxH time, for us it'll be like a year.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Since Killua has wandered off i predict a Killua vs that wolf-ant showdown in the "near" future.
> When i say "near" i mean in HxH time, for us it'll be like a year.



Either that wolf-ant or Zitoh. I wonder how Killua will do against Zitoh. 

And man! That wolf ant sure piss me off with reasons unknown to me. He just piss me off!


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 31, 2008)

@Master Bait. Why yoo be neg-reping me?


----------



## lunchb0x (Mar 31, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Either that wolf-ant or Zitoh. I wonder how Killua will do against Zitoh.
> 
> And man! That wolf ant sure piss me off with reasons unknown to me. He just piss me off!



Actually Killua would probably be a great match for Zitoh since his reaction time will faster than any attainable speed and thus he could make the best possible moves and really frustrate Zitoh in the process.

The wolf ant pisses me off too, I can't explain it but everytime I see his face he irritates me! I hope some cuts his head off


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> @Master Bait. Why yoo be neg-reping me?



Wha-what?! Really?! 

I didn't! I was suppose to pos rep you!  

If so... I'm so sorry! It was unintentional! Maybe I pressed the tab key unknowingly! Don't worry... once I can rep you again, I'll rep you THRICE! SOOOORRRRY!!! 



lunchb0x said:


> Actually Killua would probably be a great match for Zitoh since his reaction time will faster than any attainable speed and thus he could make the best possible moves and really frustrate Zitoh in the process.
> 
> The wolf ant pisses me off too, I can't explain it but everytime I see his face he irritates me! I hope some cuts his head off



I personally want Zitoh as Killua's opponent. I think he's better since he's fast and all and a good way for Killua to showcase his new technique. Aside from that, I think Zitoh is too weak for Killua. (Yes, fanboy language)


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 31, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Wha-what?! Really?!
> 
> I didn't! I was suppose to pos rep you!
> 
> If so... I'm so sorry! It was unintentional! Maybe I pressed the tab key unknowingly! Don't worry... once I can rep you again, I'll rep you THRICE! SOOOORRRRY!!!


That crying ball i drew symbolizes my pain


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> That crying ball i drew symbolizes my pain



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! I repent all of my NF sins! FOOORRGIIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE MMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! I DIDN'T DO IT INTENTIONALLY! MY CONSCIENCE WILL CONTINUE TO HAUNT ME!!!   

edit: I'll make up for it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2008)

MasterBait you don't have to beat yourself over it, its happened to everyone. I once accidently gave pos rep to a racist bastard


----------



## Fran (Mar 31, 2008)

@ Master Bait 

I see my rep there Klown  Clannad ftw.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> MasterBait you don't have to beat yourself over it, its happened to everyone. I once accidently gave pos rep to a racist bastard



That is much more unforgivable. 

.......bu.... but KloWn's ball face feels so much hurt! It has more emotion than that of Gon's raged face!


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 31, 2008)

Meh, it's all forgotten. 
















or is it....


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

I still feel so sad about it. It was my first neg rep EVER! and it wasn't even intentional!  
I don't know if I can sleep peacefully this night.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey guys I want to change my sig to a HunterxHunter one but I can't seem to find any decent artwork for the series. Help me!!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I am back from my self imposed exile ......  

and to speak on the current topic .... 

I negged Slips once  .... 

@ KLoWn - did you get banned or what ?

Edit: You can always siggy the stuff I drew  ..... I have the uploaded file in my sig   XD


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 31, 2008)

Shanks! You just missed all the spamdiscussions. 

And where the hell is Robin?! Well I won't be long here anyway... I'm about to go to bed so ciao~

@KloWn
Sorry?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2008)

Nico has no internet currently and nite MasterBait.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 31, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @ KLoWn - did you get banned or what ?


Wut? 


Master Bait said:


> @KloWn
> Sorry?


Actually, im highly allergic against cats...


----------



## fxu (Mar 31, 2008)

This thread is a lesbians with sausages freakfest.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I was referring to your "latest infractions received" thing in the rep bar you showed.  

Cats are epic win because





Edit: @ fxu - And don't forget your part in this grand scheme


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 31, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I was referring to your "latest infractions received" thing in the rep bar you showed.


Nah, that's just a warning i got for playing around in the OBD.
Although i got banned the day after anyways lol.


'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Cats are epic win because


Lawlz, im saving that


----------



## fxu (Mar 31, 2008)

;_; ... SO I CREATED THESE MONSTERS ?!?!?!?!

SO IF I CREATED YOU ... I CAN ALSO ..... DESTROY YOUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Noes ...... I meant you are one of the monsters 

*gets back on topic for the lulz* 

I think Killua will go out in search of kills .... there is no point in wasting time here when his teammates can use his help.


----------



## mootz (Mar 31, 2008)

fxu said:


> This thread is a lesbians with sausages freakfest.



um ok so like 

what does that mean


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 31, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Noes ...... I meant you are one of the monsters
> 
> *gets back on topic for the lulz*
> 
> I think Killua will go out in search of kills .... there is no point in wasting time here when his teammates can use his help.



Yeah just leave emo gon because the fool can't kill shit.


----------



## Crush! (Mar 31, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> LoL. Don't scare him, gentlemen... but somehow, I agree.



Nothing scares me, I just popped in to say that.

I wasn't surprised to read the dissapointment, though, since English manga fans seem to have questionable "at best" taste in good chapters of manga.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Nothing scares me, I just popped in to say that.
> 
> I wasn't surprised to read the dissapointment, though, since English manga fans seem to have questionable "at best" taste in good chapters of manga.



Are you having a go at us English reading manga fans

Yeah well atleast were not all preverted freaks


----------



## Fran (Mar 31, 2008)

> Yeah well atleast were not all preverted freaks



...We're not?


----------



## Razza (Mar 31, 2008)

Is now the right time for me to admit I never really liked the Ant arc all that much?


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 31, 2008)

Crush! said:


> Nothing scares me, I just popped in to say that.
> 
> I wasn't surprised to read the dissapointment, though, since English manga fans seem to have questionable "at best" taste in good chapters of manga.


You actually got it wrong. The disappointment stems from having a chapter pass by without any fighting, which is what people have been waiting for, since 2-3 years ago.... well, that's my reason anyway.

I do think the chapters have been very good, but Togashi needs to stop dragging the arc, and give the fans what they want.


----------



## atom (Mar 31, 2008)

Netero is going to kick The King's (Mermum)'s ass. At worst they both die. No way Netero will lose to him. In the WORSE case scenario Netero dies and The King is injured then Gon and Killua finish him off after kicking Pitou's ass rather easily.


----------



## mootz (Mar 31, 2008)

an author shouldnt spend his whole time giving fans what they want


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 31, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Netero is going to kick The King's (Mermum)'s ass. At worst they both die. No way Netero will lose to him. In the WORSE case scenario Netero dies and The King is injured then Gon and Killua finish him off after kicking Pitou's ass rather easily.


The King would eat Netero and become even more powerful, perhaps, unstoppable.



I have a feeling there is another Hunter waiting for Netero and the King. One of the top 5 maybe.



mootz said:


> an author shouldnt spend his whole time giving fans what they want


An author should write stories to please his fans, dragging the arc is the exact opposite.


----------



## atom (Mar 31, 2008)

I really hope the strongest Hunter in HXH just is around after the fight is over and if the KING is the victor he just kills him easily like Killua did to that one guy.


----------



## mootz (Mar 31, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> An author should write stories to please his fans, dragging the arc is the exact opposite.



if a author sways from his plans to much and tries to please all his fans failures like the itachi and sasuke fight happen


----------



## Power16 (Mar 31, 2008)

I want the blood :shrooms... Togashi know how i likes it so i'm sure he'll deliver but how soon is what worries me!!!!


----------



## mootz (Mar 31, 2008)

Sonic said:


> I really hope the strongest Hunter in HXH just is around after the fight is over and if the KING is the victor he just kills him easily like Killua did to that one guy.



thats a little random, i would rather the present fighters struggle through it take a loss or two and come out on time

the heroes better have some losses and there better not be a rescue by a random person


----------



## atom (Mar 31, 2008)

mootz said:


> thats a little random, i would rather the present fighters struggle through it take a loss or two and come out on time
> 
> the heroes better have some losses and there better not be a rescue by a random person


If he really is the strongest, The KING should be fodder.


----------



## mootz (Mar 31, 2008)

Sonic said:


> If he really is the strongest, The KING should be fodder.



 i do not understand, are you saying netero is the strongest, he admitted he is not as strong as he used to be.


----------



## atom (Mar 31, 2008)

mootz said:


> i do not understand, are you saying netero is the strongest, he admitted he is not as strong as he used to be.


No, I'm saying if the actual #1 Nen User comes out of no where and beats the KING. Or perhaps its shown that his type is specialization and the affect is mastery of all nen types and ability to copy any nen just from being near them temporarily. 

Meaning he is currently using Gods Accomplish and is invisible and when the fight is over he just takes out the KING's organs and laughts then he dies.


----------



## Emperor Time (Mar 31, 2008)

What happen to Beehorn as well as the alligator commander, praying mantis commander, raccoon commander and the squid commander?


----------



## mootz (Mar 31, 2008)

Sonic said:


> No, I'm saying if the actual #1 Nen User comes out of no where and beats the KING. Or perhaps its shown that his type is specialization and the affect is mastery of all nen types and ability to copy any nen just from being near them temporarily.
> 
> Meaning he is currently using Gods Accomplish and is invisible and when the fight is over he just takes out the KING's organs and laughts then he dies.



um okay, you know thats very random


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 1, 2008)

Sonic said:


> No, I'm saying if the actual #1 Nen User comes out of no where and beats the KING.



Gin will not be shown using his powers until the last arc of the series.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 1, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Gin will not be shown using his powers until the last arc of the series.


Which might be this one considering how much Togashi seems to wanna draw this stuff


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 1, 2008)

well, I don't think we will see any miraculous rescues by GR or other Nen users. 

@Sonic: 

Netero is the only person alive to be acknowledged as the strongest Nen user. We don't know his specialized hatsu yet but I am leaning heavily towards it being Reinforcement. His training methods certainly "reinforced" his fists.   


You think that he might have a uber awesome Hatsu which can own pretty much everything. But you see, in the HxH world, there is always a price to pay for an awesome Jutsu. 
Kuroro's and Kurapica's techniques are the most haxxed I have seen so far and both of them have heavy conditions for those techniques to activate. 

What you said will require a buttload of conditions which will need to be satisfied and Netero may well die before he can fulfill all of them.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

Any spoilers out?

btw I shall have internet back at home in 3 weeks, then I will be back


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 1, 2008)

Dont think so ^^


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2008)

No spoilers as of yet, I was gonna draw some fake spoilers but Im working on a pitou sig at the mo so no luck there.

@Hibari: I love Cannavaro too, Barca not so much, apparently my bro thinks Schalke will win


----------



## Fran (Apr 1, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> What happen to Beehorn as well as the alligator commander, praying mantis commander, raccoon commander and the squid commander?



 I've been wondering about that as well.

The Glutton King looked promising and we were told that the elusive Bee Horn Sama was strong


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 1, 2008)

From 2chan, seems like there will be good action in this chapter, the fight between the king and netero starts off with a bang indeed.

ミスターキティ角形として動作が完了するまで待って彼の昔のおばあちゃんの手術の行動に移ると、バグ王です。 

老人を終える予定だと語りました。グラニーこの高速で、バグによると、王は何かする必要があります。 

ロバほおや老人部品の電源をリリースするようなにおいがして、王のバグダイスから悪いにおいのことです。 

老人おばあさんは、精神的に劣って同性愛エイプリルフール！


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2008)

I just came


----------



## Furious George (Apr 1, 2008)

*shields eyes from all spoilers*

Okay, quick question: 

I just started reading H x H. I am on chapter 88 and I was wondering if all this "auction haggling" stuff being discusssed with Zepairu actually comes into play. I like this series alot so far, but I gotta be honest... I really don't care about the the inner-workings of antique selling in York Shin. If it isn't important, I will skip it.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 1, 2008)

Cyckness said:


> *shields eyes from all spoilers*
> 
> Okay, quick question:
> 
> I just started reading H x H. I am on chapter 88 and I was wondering if all this "auction haggling" stuff being discusssed with Zepairu actually comes into play. I like this series alot so far, but I gotta be honest... I really don't care about the the inner-workings of antique selling in York Shin. If it isn't important, I will skip it.



Yes it will come into play ... it?ll be pretty important too. But you can skip it if you like, because everything will be explained afterwards anyway.

But after all it?s part of the HxH storyline so it might become important in future chapters. I doubt it, though.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 1, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> From 2chan, seems like there will be good action in this chapter, the fight between the king and netero starts off with a bang indeed.
> 
> ミスターキティ角形として動作が完了するまで待って彼の昔のおばあちゃんの手術の行動に移ると、バグ王です。
> 
> ...


Fina-fuckin-lly!
This is what i've been waiting for~


On another note, is there anyone else that can't get that additional smilie window up? The one under "[More]"
Everytime i click it i just brings me up to the top of the current page im viewing....


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 1, 2008)

Cyckness said:


> *shields eyes from all spoilers*
> 
> Okay, quick question:
> 
> I just started reading H x H. I am on chapter 88 and I was wondering if all this "auction haggling" stuff being discusssed with Zepairu actually comes into play. I like this series alot so far, but I gotta be honest... I really don't care about the the inner-workings of antique selling in York Shin. If it isn't important, I will skip it.



Welcome to HxH ... I know you are one of the OP fans .... you will love this series just as much. 
All that inner workings show the authors command over what he is doing. And all those things are linked up wonderfully in the arc. I am sure you must have gotten to the places where they all are connected to the plot. 

I advise you not to skip anything in HxH. And honestly speaking, HxH is like a huge Fantasy fiction book. Dont skip parts because they will really become important afterwards. 

And welcome to this thread .... 

And back to the spoilers - I came myself  
Let the blood flow


----------



## Danchou (Apr 1, 2008)

Cyckness said:


> *shields eyes from all spoilers*
> 
> Okay, quick question:
> 
> I just started reading H x H. I am on chapter 88 and I was wondering if all this "auction haggling" stuff being discusssed with Zepairu actually comes into play. I like this series alot so far, but I gotta be honest... I really don't care about the the inner-workings of antique selling in York Shin. If it isn't important, I will skip it.


I'm jealous.  You're like approaching the pinnacle of HxH, though the rest is superb as well. While you can skip the antique selling part, it does play a short role later on.

As for the spoilers.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Z0mg, wtf!!!? Meruem vs. Netero are squaring off already?! I hoped Togashi would solely focus on their fight with consecutive chapters, but I don't care all that much anymore. This is going to be an awesome ride.




edit: Some different spoilers from Nexgear


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yupi wonders what is going on with Potclean and it goes on his nerves.
Shoot is still alive and gets up (he says that he can't die or his ability will vanish)
Meleoron goes away, enters in the king's room and sees that noone's around.
He understands that Morau is fighting Pufu, so he goes after Gon and Kirua.
He encounters Werefin, who senses his presence but he manages to sneak out (there is something about the wolf's sense of smell).
Werefin hears Yupi shouting and asks himself if he really should go after Bizef.
Meleoron finds Kirua, guided by Gon's shoutings.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 1, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> From 2chan, seems like there will be good action in this chapter, the fight between the king and netero starts off with a bang indeed.
> 
> ミスターキティ角形として動作が完了するまで待って彼の昔のおばあちゃんの手術の行動に移ると、バグ王です。
> 
> ...




Wow! That's f- great! If only I could read any of it!  

Edit: actually, according to our much beloved (cough) babelfish, it's something about bug, king, bug, grandmother, bug, smell, donkey cheek, grandmother, and it ends with a homosexual aprils' fool day...


----------



## Pantera (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes finally HXH is back on track.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 1, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I've been wondering about that as well.
> 
> The Glutton King looked promising and we were told that the elusive Bee Horn Sama was strong



I feel the same way about them.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Apr 1, 2008)

エイプリルフール = eipuru furu = april fool


----------



## NeBy (Apr 1, 2008)

Well...wasn't there a reference where it was said they were all hunted down (by Hunters, obviously). That was the reason some of them (like Zitoh) came back to the King, after all.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 1, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> エイプリルフール = eipuru furu = april fool


...... **


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 1, 2008)

That was only 22 of the 36 squad commanders that were hunted down by Netero and Kaito and Morau and Novu. With Peggy and the turtle commander being killed and eaten by Meruem. And that both Koruto and Meleoron switch to the Hunters side. Also that Feitan kills Zazan and Morau killing Leol. And that Brouda and Werefin and Zitoh staying in Meruem's Palace. Leaving only Beehorn, alligator commander, praying mantis commander, raccoon commander and the squid commander unaccounted for.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 1, 2008)

whatever happened to the bumble bee who switched sides? the guy who knows the king's real name?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 1, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> whatever happened to the bumble bee who switched sides? the guy who knows the king's real name?




He buzzed off...


----------



## NeBy (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, I don't think Moreau and all the others you mention were the *only* hunters hunting down the ants. I remember Morau being pissed off because some other Hunters screwed up with Zitoh, and failed to catch/kill him.

So, it's quite possible other hunters hunted other ants, and had more succes (or not). It's true, howver, we never saw any fights or killings. Could be Togashi will use them in a future round-em-up-training-session for Gon and Killua. Or maybe for introducing new hunters - or old ones, like Hanzo.

Now, THAT is a character the mangaka simply *must* reintroduce in a future arc, some day!


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 1, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> whatever happened to the bumble bee who switched sides? the guy who knows the king's real name?



That would be Koruto who is actually a bird type and at the moment he taking care of the infant girl who was the only one born after the king who real name is Meruem.


----------



## Yoburi (Apr 1, 2008)

Fuck the King i want to see Kuroro vs. Hisoka thats the most hype fight ever in this manga.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry guys the spoiler was fake, theres no King v Netero in this chapter

Summary:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yupi wonders what is going on with Potclean and it goes on his nerves.
Shoot is still alive and gets up (he says that he can't die or his ability will vanish)
Meleoron goes away, enters in the king's room and sees that noone's around.
He understands that Morau is fighting Pufu, so he goes after Gon and Kirua.
He encounters Werefin, who senses his presence but he manages to sneak out (there is something about the wolf's sense of smell).
Werefin hears Yupi shouting and asks himself if he really should go after Bizef.
Meleoron finds Kirua, guided by Gon's shoutings.


----------



## Gary (Apr 1, 2008)

dangit it was fake


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 1, 2008)

Fuckin ass


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Sorry guys the spoiler was fake, theres no King v Netero in this chapter
> 
> Summary:
> 
> ...




Well this spoiler isn't that bad.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2008)

im still confused about the cat guardian, in the last chapter the reference went back to calling it a him, so which is it
id also like to see them move on to another arc


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2008)

The spoilers are fine but I want to see Netero fight already

Hopefully all the set ups will be done soon.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 1, 2008)

gayyyyyy i wana see Zeno return


----------



## Fran (Apr 1, 2008)

Eipuru Furu 

I love the phonetic translations.


----------



## Violent Man (Apr 1, 2008)

This was a rather cruel april fools joke lol.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 1, 2008)

The first or second spoiler?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 2, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Sorry guys the spoiler was fake, theres no King v Netero in this chapter
> 
> Summary:
> 
> ...



interesting very intereesting 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 it would appear potclean is starting to take some effect, hopefully shoot can continue to confuse the dumbass yupi and knuckle can help protect shoot by attacking simultaneously? its weird meloron just goess of on his own and ends up with killua? lol what a weird sequence of events, i think togashi is just bored at this point with hunter x hunter and seeing what strange shit he can make happen for the sake of it what a nut he is


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Apr 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Eipuru Furu
> 
> I love the phonetic translations.



My bad, the right one would be "eipi*ri*ru furu", I forgot the "ri".

But it's kinda funny, really.

Usually when something ends with an "L" they use RU (the "R" like in "Karen")

I always wondered why they didn't used "u" instead of "ru"

things like princess are written "pu" "ri" "n" "ce" "su" ("pu like in poo", "ri" like in "Rin", "ce" like in "say" "su" like in "Kaolla Su")


----------



## Fran (Apr 2, 2008)

No no, you misunderstood  I wasn't laughing at your translation.
I was laughing at the japanese translations.


eg: Dynamic Entry >> Dainamikku ENTORI!


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 2, 2008)

So the girl that was born after Mereum, how come she looks completely human?


----------



## Gary (Apr 2, 2008)

lol what is happning whilei was gone


----------



## Xell (Apr 2, 2008)

Damnit Togashi. You're breaking my heart.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Apr 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> No no, you misunderstood  I wasn't laughing at your translation.
> I was laughing at the japanese translations.
> 
> 
> eg: Dynamic Entry >> Dainamikku ENTORI!



Yeah, I know (sorry if I gave the wrong impression)
I also think they are kinda funny.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

This april fool's prank aint funny dammit  



@ Detonator fan and Mattaru 

The japanese way of speaking English is very funny indeed. The way they end words with an 'o'
and Energy is pronounced "enerugy" lol

Edit: 

I always knew KLoWn peeked at chapter spoilers inspite of insisting that we spoiler them


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 2, 2008)

Lol, i cant believe some fell for my prank.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

No wonder your reputation is disabled  

nice one


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Edit:
> 
> I always knew KLoWn peeked at chapter spoilers inspite of insisting that we spoiler them


I usually don't, but this time i just couldn't keep my hand out of the cookiejar 
And if i don't i usually get spoiled by someone who doesn't use S-tags anyways


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I usually don't, but this time i just couldn't keep my hand out of the cookiejar
> And if i don't i usually get spoiled by someone who doesn't use S-tags anyways



Well, to be curious is to be human  ... 
but yeah I agree that spoilers are a must, but sometimes people forget things in their excitement


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

How much rep you need to be a Celestial?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

50K rep points will make you celestial.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> 50K rep points will make you celestial.


Oh nice~ Like 2k left then.
I thought it was like 100k =X


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

100K will make you an Ascendant .... 

where are the usual crowd ?? Abnormally Normal, Master bait and Mootz should be online at this time 

It is no fun without more guys ....


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> 100K will make you an Ascendant ....
> 
> where are the usual crowd ?? Abnormally Normal, Master bait and Mootz should be online at this time
> 
> *It is no fun without more guys ...*.



Dodgy.....


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok, I meant more members ... no offense intended


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

......*Got nothing to talk about*


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2008)

Funny translation:



> Meleoron: (That's not smart!! Don't talk!!)
> (How could Shoot still be trying from here on!!!)
> (I have something I have to do now!! I can't help Shoot!!)
> (I have to help the other members with my ability)
> ...



Hey homies, what do you think of my new sig?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

^Wicked. Although Killua's face looks somewhat non-killua'ish.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2008)

I want a panel with Killua covered in nothing but blood, hope it happens soon.


----------



## Xell (Apr 2, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I want a panel with Killua covered in nothing but blood, hope it happens soon.



:amazed Naked Killua?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2008)

As long as the nether regions are covered its fine by me.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice set CMgogo .... Killua looks awesome in there ...

Killua covered in nothing but blood ... that would be awesome indeed


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

So quite in here, fuck is everyone?


----------



## Fran (Apr 2, 2008)

Potclean approve of your new HxH Set CM!

Next chapter looks good. More Knuckle emoness over Shoot's imminent death!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

I was lurking here all along  

what does one do when there are no replies  ?? 

Btw, anyone who follows football should come check out the football thread ... it is Champions League night and it is Arsenal Vs Liverpool. 

Back on topic 

Shoot wont die i guess .... he will be hacked into pieces but will somehow come out of the ordeal with a  on his face.
Knuckle will get his ass pwned in one instant if he is not careful


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Shoot wont die i guess .... he will be hacked into pieces but will somehow come out of the ordeal with a  on his face.


I really hope he dies, this "invasion" won't feel as "real" or "serious" (i can't really find the right word here =X)  without any casulties.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll come if we diss Liverpool

And honestly I don't see anyone except Gon and Killua coming out of this alive.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

I meant that Knuckle might be the one to die .... Togashi might kill him suddenly.

Remember when Kaito got owned by a cat bitch in like, two panels ? 

That has to be one of the saddest parts of HxH ... Togashi might do something like that for shock value.

I don't mind seeing people dying  as long as they are ebil


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Remember when Kaito got owned by a cat bitch in like, two panels ?
> 
> That has to be one of the saddest parts of HxH ... Togashi might do something like that for shock value.


That's what im talking about, when i saw that i was like "WTF!....awsome :amazed"
No fuckin around.


Offtopic: How long does it take to learn Soru? Did the CP9 mention that?


----------



## Slips (Apr 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Oh nice~ Like 2k left then.
> I thought it was like 100k =X



Tell me when its one I should rep for about 1k

and the spoiler was fake was it blehh


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> That's what im talking about, when i saw that i was like "WTF!....awsome :amazed"
> No fuckin around.
> 
> Offtopic: How long does it take to learn Soru? Did the CP9 mention that?



I agree. Togashi will give us one such a death 



Slips said:


> Tell me when its one I should rep for about 1k
> 
> and the spoiler was fake was it blehh



yeah the spoiler was fake  the person who pulled the prank disabled his/her rep  

this thread lacks Robin/Hisoka  ... 

she always used to search for spoilers @ work. 

@ Slips, whom are you supporting in Arsenal Vs Liverpool ?


----------



## Slips (Apr 2, 2008)

RHS your rep just pushed me over a mini milestone 570k now 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> yeah the spoiler was fake  the person who pulled the prank disabled his/her rep



A wise choice otherwise I'd be getting the neg out 




> @ Slips, whom are you supporting in Arsenal Vs Liverpool ?



None but if pushed Liverpool to make it more intreasting


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

Thnx for da rep Slips, im about 190 rep from 50k now.
So close, yet so far!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't seem to get ma reps back 

spread the love people ....... 

Edit: 

Slips should get No. 9000 ..... he always seems to miss these parties XD


----------



## mootz (Apr 2, 2008)

hey fellows, any scans out yet


----------



## Slips (Apr 2, 2008)

Lol replyed in wrong thead


----------



## NeBy (Apr 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> So quite in here, fuck is everyone?



Well, I'm here since yesterday (well, as a member, I mean)...yet, nobody even said a hello or welcome...


----------



## Slips (Apr 2, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Well, I'm here since yesterday (well, as a member, I mean)...yet, nobody even said a hello or welcome...



Well then welcome lets boost those green bars.

Anime/manga all up to date or so I need to watch out for spoilers


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

we can has a party  ?? 

@ Slips - 9000   

and Mootz ... forget scans. No spoilers out yet


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Well, I'm here since yesterday (well, as a member, I mean)...yet, nobody even said a hello or welcome...


Zup~ 
Welcome to the biggest thread of the library, most active one atleast, usually...

*Edit* 
Oh and gz for the 9k post.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome neby ... did you introduce yourself in this thread ? 

welcome  XD


----------



## mootz (Apr 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> we can has a party  ??
> 
> @ Slips - 9000
> 
> and Mootz ... forget scans. No spoilers out yet



i thought so 



KLoWn said:


> Zup~
> Welcome to the biggest thread of the library, most active one atleast, usually...
> 
> *Edit*
> Oh and gz for the 9k post.



try GB for largest most active thread, though i guess this one has actual post count so in that way its different


----------



## Slips (Apr 2, 2008)

Cheers for the 9k. Now onward to 10k



mootz said:


> try GB for largest most active thread, though i guess this one has actual post count so in that way its different



I only go to GB when I need to spread rep I always find a good selection of people to neg there


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

mootz said:


> try GB for largest most active thread, though i guess this one has actual post count so in that way its different


ISn't the GB thread in the "Fanclubs" section?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

Lol, Klown you are Celestial now XD .....

congrats 

Edit: 

@Mootz: Me out of reps for the day  .....


----------



## Danchou (Apr 2, 2008)

Mweh, not a very interseting chapter imo. I want mah fights!

I'm going to go back to reading Akira.


----------



## Slips (Apr 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> ISn't the GB thread in the "Fanclubs" section?



That it is this thread is 1200 posts from being the most active in thise section of the forum


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 2, 2008)

@ Kurapica - we shall get our fights. Have faith in Togashi. 

The pacing wouldn't have mattered if there were no breaks in between


----------



## mootz (Apr 2, 2008)

Slips said:


> Cheers for the 9k. Now onward to 10k
> 
> 
> 
> I only go to GB when I need to spread rep I always find a good selection of people to neg there



slips you are awesome



KLoWn said:


> ISn't the GB thread in the "Fanclubs" section?



yeah what of it 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Lol, Klown you are Celestial now XD .....
> 
> congrats
> 
> ...



i had something to do with that redhaired, and its okay if you ran out



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @ Kurapica - we shall get our fights. Have faith in Togashi.
> 
> The pacing wouldn't have mattered if there were no breaks in between



i want blood


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

mootz said:


> yeah what of it


I said "Biggest of the Library", isn't the fanclub section in some...uhm fanclub section somwhere?
I dunno, never been in the thread in question.


----------



## mootz (Apr 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I said "Biggest of the Library", isn't the fanclub section in some...uhm fanclub section somwhere?
> I dunno, never been in the thread in question.



oh.

 well i missed that library part


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

mootz said:


> oh.
> 
> well i missed that library part


I will forgive you since your rep pushed my ass over the 50k-rep line 

Here


----------



## Gary (Apr 2, 2008)

ahh no spioerls out yet but i have faith i nthe author


----------



## NeBy (Apr 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Welcome neby ... did you introduce yourself in this thread ?
> 
> welcome  XD



Well, I've registered in two hxh forums at the same time, so I'm not sure. ;-)

Strange, because I've bbeen lurking now and then, but never really felt the need. Or maybe I'm as lazy as Togashi, and didn't want to bother with the registration-process.

Anyway: I'm an outright hxh fan for the past year, when I first found the series - well, actually the anime first. I think it's one of the best manga/anime ever; it has all the strong points of shounen (action, fights - often pretty original, cool characters, etc.) and the good points of shoujo (story building, relationships - such as friendship, etc.) The mix of both is really superb, and gives a sense of deep involvement with the series, without becoming tedious.

While there are some weaker and stronger chapters like in every manga/anime, I really think hxh is the top. In some respects, others are better (graphically, for instance), but as a whole I can't say it has been surpassed by any other anime (and I've seen a lot, by now). Though FMA and the twelve kingdoms comes close.

Well, I also like Claymore and Elfenlied and such, but that's a completely different thing, and it would be like comparing apples with oranges.

I still remember, after some hesitation starting to look at the first episodes, and thinking: meh, this is a kiddie-anime, for about the same age as Pokemon-fans. Boy, was I wrong, but It really starts slow and has a little-kid feel to it for the first 6 episodes or so.

But then the hxh virus bit me, and by the time the Hunters' exam was in full display, I was hooked. By the time the Ryodan-arc began, I was pretty much obsessed: some episodes I *really* wanted to know what would happen next...a bit like a drugsaddict craving for his next shot - you guys probably know what I mean. There were days I saw dozens of episodes a day, one after another, untill my eyes started to hurt. 

Well, enuff about me.

Oh, yeah, I might also have some manga/anime-induced pervy thought-thingies...but I guess that's nothing special in this thread, I noted.  

For instance: Pitou is probably the only male (I still call her she, though) I would consider fucking - well, if I would be in the hxh world, that is. ;-)


Ok, ok: Kurapica wasn't bad neither. Damn Togashi and all his bishounen characters! It confuses the mind!


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

NeBy said:


> For instance: Pitou is probably the only male (I still call her she, though) I would consider fucking - well, if I would be in the hxh world, that is. ;-)
> 
> 
> Ok, ok: Kurapica wasn't bad neither. Damn Togashi and all his bishounen characters! It confuses the mind!


----------



## mootz (Apr 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> I will forgive you since your rep pushed my ass over the 50k-rep line
> 
> Here



 magneto


----------



## NeBy (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL.

I'm not too sure what to make of that, but it sure was funny!

Well, can't help it, but Pitou is a hot babe - well, sort off. Dangerous too. But that makes her even more cute.

I still want proof she's actually a he...everybody SAYS it's in the offcicial guidebook, but I didn't see/find a scan of it anywhere on the web.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

NeBy said:


> LOL.
> 
> I'm not too sure what to make of that, but it sure was funny!
> 
> ...


Im just messing with ya 
Check out the HxH hentai thread in the Bathhouse when you've reached 100 posts, got some girl-Pitou stuff there.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 2, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @ Kurapica - we shall get our fights. Have faith in Togashi.
> 
> The pacing wouldn't have mattered if there were no breaks in between


Yes, after waiting for 2 years I guess I can wait some more. Just a little bit though. Something big better happen within the few remaining chapters. :amazed 



mootz said:


> i want blood


Damn right, we do.



NeBy said:


> Well, I've registered in two hxh forums at the same time, so I'm not sure. ;-)
> 
> Strange, because I've bbeen lurking now and then, but never really felt the need. Or maybe I'm as lazy as Togashi, and didn't want to bother with the registration-process.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel. So what's your favourite arc so far?


----------



## Fran (Apr 2, 2008)

So.
Everyone outside thinks we're all a deluded bunch of fanboys that:
a) Hype every HxH moment up to the extreme
b) Think HxH is above every shounen manga out there
c) are a bunch of tards o.o

Are we?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Im just messing with ya
> Check out the HxH hentai thread in the Bathhouse when you've reached 100 posts, got some girl-Pitou stuff there.



There is hxh hentai? 

Well, it always amazes me that manga/anime often has so much...explicit...scenes in it, even if it's not hentai or the like. Like, I remember I was watching Shakugan no Shana - which was a pretty 'normal' anime. And then - whaamm - an episode out of nowhere where there were those kiddies sis-bro/loli-shota moments where they were tonguekissing eachother in a pretty incestious way. :amazed

Next episodes were back to being pretty normal and tame. And I went like: what the? No way that would ever been shown on a typical Hollywood cartoon in the West... 
And mind you, that series is NOT a hentai or ecci series. It was, most of the time, pretty normal shounen/shoujo mix.

Speaking of: I like those mixes the best, actually. Though with shana (especially the second series, the first six were MUCH to much shoujo and almost no shounen, so it got a bit on my nerves; it got really boring (other episodes were pretty good, though). When I was a kid, I was crazy about DBZ, but...well, there is no doubt it lacks some shoujo-influences, and there is no deep story or plot anywhere.

Nah...hxh is still unbeaten in that respect; its a superb mix of the best of both.

I'm actually also not agreeing with the people here who say the last chapters were crap. Sure, I understand the whish for a grand battle, and thus these slow chapters might frustrate (certainly seen the fact another hiatus is comming - Togashi is a genius, but he's a lazy genius - yet a lazy genius is still a genius ;-) ). But still, the chapters, one must admit, continue to surprise us: I think no-one really could forsee the current outcome. And I actually like the subplots with werefin and such, because it gives a feeling of existing, individual characters, all involved in the same plot. It adds realism, and it's usefull for the interactions between different characters.

That said...let's be realistic: we will be lucky if Togashi gives us ONE finished fight before he goes on hiatus again.


----------



## Slips (Apr 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> So.
> Everyone outside thinks we're all a deluded bunch of fanboys that:
> a) Hype every HxH moment up to the extreme
> b) Think HxH is above every shounen manga out there
> ...



possible

I dont hype HxH

I do consider it the best manga ever

Theres worse tards than us


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

NeBy said:


> There is hxh hentai?







NeBy said:


> I'm actually also not agreeing with the people here who say the last chapters were crap.


I assure that no one here thinks the chapters are crap, only slow paced and somewhat dragged.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 2, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> So.
> Everyone outside thinks we're all a deluded bunch of fanboys that:
> a) Hype every HxH moment up to the extreme
> b) Think HxH is above every shounen manga out there
> ...



Well, we might be all that, exept "deluded". 

No, to be honest; like I said, you have some weaker episodes in it, just like in every other manga/anime. But the overal quality surpasses anything else I've seen so far. That doesn't mean you don't have animes that are better in some aspects than hxh, it just means hxh is one of the best mixes of different anime elements ever made. You might have anime that is better in shounen, and you have better in shoujo, you have better graphical-wise, you have better plot-wise or in original fighting (well...maybe), etc. But all those fall (sometimes seriously) short on other aspects, alas. HxH is unique in its high-quality mixture of all the best elements you have in anime/manga. It's a masterpiece, because it deals with all those aspects in such a great way.

The proof: it's f- addictive. 

That said: persons differ, and I can imagine that, if you don't care for character-development, originality, an underlying story, etc. but just want some typical shounen train-level-up-beat-enemy-rince-repeat action, one could prefer DBZ above hxh, for instance.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


>



f- 'ell. Where's the drool-smiley? I've actually searched the net (not all that actively, granted) before to see if there were some ecci-hxh things on the net, but found next to nothing, apart from one pic where Gon and Killua seemed to have some shotaconesque moments together, and one of Hisoka. But he ain't my type; I guess he's not bishounen enough for that. Heck, even Killua has more bishou in him than Hisoka. But hey, he's a cool 'evil'-character, and I'm not saying he doesn't deserve his fans (I noted there are quite a bunch in this thread). But anyway; none of Pitou .

Did you make those yourself? Though heavily censored as they were, I can still make out there are some really great pics there. Cute and hot Pitou...woohoo!

hehe 

Can't we lower the 100 posts to, say...10?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Did you make those yourself? Though heavily censored as they were, I can still make out there are some really great pics there. Cute and hot Pitou...woohoo!
> 
> hehe


Nah, i didn't make 'em lol, ain't got *that* much talent in drawing.
And the pics in the thread are ofc uncensored, i only scribbled over the nasty parts so that i could post that pic in here without getting banned =X 


NeBy said:


> Can't we lower the 100 posts to say...10?


Ask a mod lol, im not incharge of it ^^


----------



## Slips (Apr 2, 2008)

Just PM the pics thats not bannable


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

Slips said:


> Just PM the pics thats not bannable


That's too much work 
But i'll see if the site were i got 'em from still have 'em up.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 2, 2008)

Slips said:


> Well then welcome lets boost those green bars.
> 
> Anime/manga all up to date or so I need to watch out for spoilers



I was wondering how do I boost my own green bars?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 2, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> I know how you feel. So what's your favourite arc so far?



Well...I guess that would be the Genei Ryodan Arc. I know not everybody agrees; I think I read in this thread somewhere that someone thought that was the worst arc, but apart from some moments in some episodes (very few, though), I thought it was superbly done. I guess the extra 'dark mood'  that arc had was a welcome addition for me. I also thaught Togashi was a genius by putting the main protagonists thusfar (gon and killua) to the background and focusing on Kurapica, as if HE were the main character. I still remember some comments of confused animewatchers that didn't understand what was going on, but I thought that was a great move. I've never seen an anime before where in the second arc, the former main characters are almost discarded, and almost a full arc is devoted to the thoughts, handlings, actions, and...well...personality of another character. It was such a break with traditional convention; and very well executed too. I hope we'll have an arc like that focussing a bit more on Leorio as well, frankly - because that character is least developed of all four, I think...


Ok, umm...as an aside: how do I get an avatar-pic around here? (you know, one that will appear on the left under my nick 'neby')?

PS. Is everyone gone? Or is it late where most posters are? It's getting pretty late here too, but I don't have to work tomorrow, so I have time to spend, now. 

edit: another thing I nwanted to ask: how come this thread is made under a *naruto* forum? That always struck me as pretty weird.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm not gone yet and I been too lazy to get a avatar myself.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> That's too much work
> But i'll see if the site were i got 'em from still have 'em up.



Feel free to pm me the url! 

umm...once I find out how that pm system works in this forum...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh that easy just click on a person name and the second one on the list is for PMs.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 2, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I was wondering how do I boost my own green bars?


You get more green bars when people rep you.



NeBy said:


> Ok, umm...as an aside: how do I get an avatar-pic around here? (you know, one that will appear on the left under my nick 'neby')?


Check "User CP" up at the left corner of the forum, there's alot of options there.



NeBy said:


> edit: another thing I nwanted to ask: how come this thread is made under a *naruto* forum? That always struck me as pretty weird.


This is the Library where all mangas except Naruto/Bleach/One Piece goes.
They have their own sections.


NeBy said:


> Feel free to pm me the url!
> 
> umm...once I find out how that pm system works in this forum...


Already PM'd you, check the "Private messages" up in the right corner under your login name.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> You get more green bars when people rep you.



I see and thank you for explaining to me about the green bars.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 2, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> You get more green bars when people rep you.
> Already PM'd you, check the "Private messages" up in the right corner under your login name.



Thanks! Pretty heavy hxh pron there, definitely hentai-degree. 

That said, some pics were really well done - simply as art, I mean.

I lolled a bit when I saw Kurapica as a girl there too.

And those of Machi weren't bad at all neither... she's pretty hot too.

The only one that I find a bit less attractive is...her name eludes me for the moment. You know, with the glasses.

Pitou was definitely super-hot! That's how God (or Togashi) meant her to be, if he hadn't a fetish for bishounen characters. Ah well, the ambiguity of those bishous adds some extra tension, I guess. 

Ofcourse, she's drawn pretty flat in the manga, so the hxh hentai shouldn't exagerate with her boobs neither. That said, you have pretty flat-chested women too!

I still want to see definite proof (a scan or sort) of the official guidebook where it is explicitly mentionned she's a he.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 2, 2008)

The girl with the glasses is called Shizuku.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2008)

I remember looking at that Pitou porn, it was disturbing


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for showing me how to rep green as well as giving me green as well.


----------



## ?ber-man (Apr 2, 2008)

*Chapter script and translation from Ng *

*Spoiler*: __ 




   HUNTERHUNTER 
　No.276?卵男(ミサイルマン) 
Hunter X Hunter
No. 276 Missile Man

ポットクリン「時間です 利息がつきます」 
Potclean: "It's time. The interest will now be added."
ユピー「!?」 
Yupi: "!?
　　　（数が増えた!?） 
(The number increased!?)

　【ポットクリンに攻撃するユピー】 
【Yupi attacks Potclean.】
ユピー「......」
Yupi: "......:" 

　【更にユピーに攻撃されるが無傷のポットクリン】 
【Again, Yupi's attack leaves Potclean unharmed.】
ユピー（オレの攻撃が効かねェ!?何だコイツは!?） 

　【一歩後退するナックルに気付くユピー
　【Yupi takes a step back, becoming aware of Knuckle】 
ユピー「逃げるな!!答えろ!!」 
　　　「コイツは何だ!!」 
Yupi: "Don't run away!! Answer!!
What is this guy!!?"

　【ユピーとは逆の方の階段を猛ダッシュで昇るナックル��
� 
　【Knuckle makes a mad dash up the stairs, in the opposite direction of 
Yupi.】
ナックル「誰が教えるかバカ野郎が!!!!」 
　　　　「知りたきゃ捕まえろってんだ!!」 
Knuckle: "Who would explain something like that, you idiot bastard!!!!"
"If you want to know, you'll have to catch me!!"
ユピー「うぬっ」 
Yupi: "Unuh."

メレオロン（完全に一人で闘る気だナックルの奴!!） 
　　　　　（致死確実の刃ぬってナックルにたどり着くな��
�て） 
　　　　　（オレにゃ無理!! ならば） 
　　　　　（急ぎ過ぎず遅過ぎず） 
　　　　　（なるべく酸素消費を少なく歩け!!） 
Meleoron: (He has the perfect spirit fighting alone, that Knuckle guy!!)
(Until he's fatally wounded, Knuckle will somehow struggle on)
(But that's unreasonable for me!! In that case-)
(Too slow or too fast.)
(I have to consume as much oxygen as possible with a little walking!!)

　【フラフラになりながら飛んでいたが腕から落ちるシュ��
�ト】 
　【Although unsteadily, Shoot falls from the arm that was flying】 
シュート（気を失うわけにはいかない!!） 
　　　　（気絶したら〝暗い宿〟は解除されてしまう） 
　　　　（ほんのわずかな傷でも） 
　　　　（決して無駄ではないはず!!） 
Shoot: (I can't lose consciousness even if I want to!!)
(If I lose consciousness Hotel Rafista will be rescinded.)
(It's only a small injury, though.)
(There's no way I can be useless!!)

　【這いながらユピーを追うシュート】 
　【Though crawling, Shoot chases after Yupi】
シュート「まだやれるオレはまだ！」 
Shoot: "I'm not done yet!"
メレオロン（出来ねェ!! 言えねェ!!） 
　　　　　（これ以上シュートに頑張れなんて!!!） 
　　　　　（オレが今やるべき事!! シュートを助ける事じゃねェ!!） 
　　　　　（他のメンバーをオレの能力で助け） 
　　　　　（1秒でも早く任務を成功させる事!!） 
　　　　　（生きろよ!! シュートォ!! 死ぬなァアーーーーーーーー!!!） 
Meleoron: (That's not smart!! Don't talk!!)
(How could Shoot still be trying from here on!!!)
(I have something I have to do now!! I can't help Shoot!!)
(I have to help the other members with my ability)
(Stay alive!! Shoot!! Don't, dieeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!)


3 ： ：2008/04/02(水) 00:57:42 ID:+UYZxm6C0
166 名前：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい[sage] 投稿日：2008/04/01(火) 
23:07:15 ID:2DgyzObA0 
　【広場にたどり着くメレオロン】 
　【Meleoron arrives at the plaza after the struggle】
メレオロン（誰もいない!! 慌てるなよく周りを見て） 
　　　　　（万が一見つかってもまだオレは蟻の側で通せ��
�が） 
　　　　　（相手次第では言い訳が通じねェことだってあ��
�!!） 
　　　　　（〝神の不在証明〟解除!!） 
　　　　　（よし!! 発動!!） 
Meleoron: (No one's here!! Don't be come confused, and examine your surroundings 
well.)
(By any chance if I'm discovered, I'd still be overlooked as being on the 
ant's side.)
(For an excuse, I can even say I'm going through the passages.)
("God's Alibi" rescinded!!) [Note: This is a here-to unnamed technique. 
I'm sure it's not God's Accomplice. I don't know if it's his original ability,
to just be invisible, or not, as that was never named either. But it hasn't 
been named, at least. Him becoming undetectable by himself was "Perfect 
Plan." Make of it what you will. And it definitely means "canceled" though 
what follows sounds more like he turned something on. It seems like an error 
by the writer of this, to me.]
(Okay!! Here I go!!)

　【玉座の間の辺りにたどり着くメレオロン】 
　【Meleoron struggles to the place nearby the throne room】 
メレオロン「モラウの〝監獄ロック〟!! てことは」 
　　　　　「玉座の間はモラウとプフが介入不可の一騎討��
�!!」 
　　　　　「だとすると後はゴンとキルアしかいない」 
　　　　　「どこだ!?ゴンとキルアはどこにいる!?」 
　　　　　「二人はどっちへ」 
Meleoron: "That's Morau's "Prision Lock"
Morau and Pufu are having a unwanted intervention one-on-one fight in the 
throne room.
Where is it!? 

　【正面入り口にたどり着くメレオロン】 
　【Meleoron struggles along to the front gate.】 
　【振り向くとウェルフィンがいる】 
　【He turns around, and Werefin is there.】
メレオロン（ウェルフィン!! やばい!!） 
　　　　　（こいつは厄介!! 軍団長一の懐疑主義者） 
　　　　　（疑われたら最後!! 死ぬまで信用されねェ!!） 
　　　　　（息がもうもたねェ逃げるか!?） 
　　　　　（どっちへ!? 奴が同じ方へ来たら!!） 
　　　　　（やり過ごすか!? 息はもつか!?） 
　　　　　（無理だ!!! もたねェ!!! 限界ッ!!!） 
　　　　　「～～～～～～～～」 
　　　　　「～～～～～～～～」 
Meleoron: (Werefin!! This is bad!!)
(This guy is trouble!! Corps commander one's skeptic)
(If he is suspicious of me, I'm done!! I can't be confidence unless I'm 
dead!!)
(I've already lost my breath!?)
(Which way!? What if he goes the same way!?)
(This is unreasonable!!! Already!!! I'm at my limit!!!)
"~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~"

　【建物の陰に隠れるメレオロン】 
　【Meleoron hides himself in the shadow of a building】 
メレオロン（大きく素早く吐いて すぐ吸うしかねェ!!） 
　　　　　（〝神の不在証明〟解除!!） 
　　　　　（そして吸え!!! 発動!!） 
Meleoron: (I can't suddenly take a large breath!!)
("God's Alibi" Rescinded!!)
(And breathing! Activate!!)
(ウェルフィン（今一瞬気配がした？） 
Werefin: (Was there a disturbance just now?)
　　　　　　（敵か!!!） 
(An enemy!!!)

　　ウェルフィンの能力は本人の性格を色濃く投影し 
　　疑り深く狡猾な力を備えていた 
Werefin's ability projects a dark version of himself.
Equipped with a skepticism heightened slyness power increased.

ウェルフィン（〝卵男(ミサイルマン)〟!!!） 
　　　　　　「建物の後ろに隠れている奴!!」 
　　　　　　「いるならば三つ数える間に投降し出てこい!!」 
　　　　　　「さもないと攻撃を開始する!!」 
　　　　　　「3」 
　　　　　　「2」 
　　　　　　「1」 
　　　　　　「発射!!!」 
Werefin ("Eggman (Missileman) !!!) [Missileman is how it's read. The kanji 
description says "eggman." As far as I know, the first kanji can't mean 
anything besides egg.]
"Guy hiding behind the building!!
If you're there, by the time I count to three, come out and surrender!!
Otherwise I will commence with the attack!!
3, 2, 1, Activate!!!"


4 ： ：2008/04/02(水) 00:57:56 ID:+UYZxm6C0 
170 名前：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい[sage] 投稿日：2008/04/01(火) 
23:07:43 ID:2DgyzObA0 
ウェルフィン（いない気のせいか？） 
Werefin: (There's no one there?)

　　ウェルフィンが気配を察した時 
　　メレオロンはすでにこの場を離れていた 
By the time Werefin guessed on his inclination
Meleoron had already left that place

ウェルフィン（いやしかし） 
　　　　　　（無香性の消臭剤の香りオレの鼻はごまかせ��
�ェぜ!!） 
Werefin: (No, but)
(No natural incense deodorant could deceive my nose!!)

　　ウェルフィンの〝卵男〟は 
　１「対象者(ねらい)」を定め 
　２「質問・命令(タマ)」を込め 
　　偽った者・逆らった者がいた場合 
　３攻撃が開始される 
　　もしもメレオロンがこの場(建物の陰)にとどまっていた
ならば 
　　ウェルフィンが意識できないに関わらず攻撃は成立し��
�いたが 
　　「対象者」に該当しなかったため不発に終わった 
Werefin's "Eggman" is
1 Decide on a "target (aim)" 
2 Take in "questions and orders (shell)"
for the situation of a liar or enemy.
3 Start an attack
If Meleoron had remained at that place (The building's shadow)
Even if Werefin could not sense him, an attack would have been launched.
The corresponding "Target" there was for attack would have ended.

ウェルフィン（誰かがここにいた!!それは確か!!） 
　　　　　　（気配が一瞬だったのは相当の使い手ってこ��
�か） 
　　　　　　（消臭剤を使うあたり確実にオレを警戒して��
�る） 
　　　　　　（もう裏切り者が敵にいるのは間違いない!!） 
　　　　　　（フラッタ以外にもいるのか!? おそらく答えはYES!!） 
Werefin: (Someone was here!! That's certian!!)
(At the instant of my inclination there was a suitable use for it.)
(If a deodorant was used nearby, it certainly would have warned me)
(There's already no doubt that there's a traitor that has joined the enemy)
(Is there one besides Flutter!? I think the answer is YES!!)

　　〝卵男〟は一度発動すれば命中するまで対象者を追い��
�け 
　　その攻撃が命中して生きている者はいない 
　　しかしウェルフィンは自分の能力を無敵だと思ってい��
�かった 
If "Eggman" is put into operation once, until it hits its target, its chase 
continues
If that attack doesn't hit a living thing
However, Werefin didn't think his own power was invincible.

ウェルフィン（そしてオレはそいつを知っている!!） 
　　　　　　（だからこそそいつは臭いを消した!!） 
　　　　　　（誰だ!? オレと闘う気はない!? いつでも殺れるから!?） 
　　　　　　（オレは!? オレは） 
　　　　　　（オレはこのまま蟻の側でいいのか!?） 
Werefin: (And I know that guy!!)
(That's why his odor disappeared!!)
(Who is it!? He didn't have the energy to fight me!? Because I'm always 
ready to kill!?)
(Me!? I am)
(I am, right now, all right with there nearby ants!?)

　「能力はあくまでも交渉道具の一つ」 
"The power is a thorough discussion tool"
　　ウェルフィンにとっては自分の能力でさえも疑う対象��
�あり 
Regarding Werefin, he is stating to even doubt his own ability
　「影の王」を目指すのも「真の王」になった場合に 
Having his eye on "Shadow King" too, in the case of becoming the "real" 
king
　「疑うべきもの」の量が己の許容を越えているからに過��
�ない 
No more than the amount of "People who shouldn't be trusted" who are exceeding 
past his permission. [I can't understand this sentence too well.]


ユピー「なんだよどいつもこいつもよォォォォォ!!」 
Yupi: "What is that, who are you!!"
ウェルフィン（ユピー!!? まさか苦戦!?） 
　　　　　　（オレが今やるべき事は本当にビゼフを探す��
�か!?） 
Werefin: (Yupi!? Could it be a close match!?)
(Is what I should be doing now really to search for Bizef!?)

　　ウェルフィンが大階段に至る正面入口で 
　　王が本当の「王」なのか疑い始めていた頃 
Werefin goes up the large stairs to the main gate.
The time where if the king is really the "king" has about begun.

　【キルアの肩に触れるメレオロン】 
　【Meleoron touches Killua's shoulder】 
キルア（メレオロン!!） 
Killua: (Meleoron!!)

　　ゴンの叫びがメレオロンを導いていた 
Gon's shout guided Meleoron

　　0:02:37:97 

煽り「決意のメレオロンが次に見る光景は!?」 
Narrator: "With the decision of Meleoron, what spectacle will be seen next!?"


ニア 次号、ゴンとピトーの関係に 
　 変化が!?ナックルも死闘!! 
Next issue, Gon and Pitou's connection changes!?
And Knuckle's struggle to the death!!



prolly legit, no pics yet though


----------



## mootz (Apr 2, 2008)

ber-man said:


> *Chapter script and translation from Ng *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



no pics  i was hoping for a dozen panels of gon crying and  complaining


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 3, 2008)

interesting spoilers there killua but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 wtf why does meleoron say he is really jairo?!?!?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> interesting spoilers there killua but
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I am shock by this revelation too. :amazed


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 3, 2008)

i think its just an idiot translator or something


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope that the case.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




well, another mystery will be resolved this chapter then.

It is been a while since i read the relevant chapters, so my apologies if mistaken. It was never shown what happened to Jairo and it was us who speculated on him being a final villain. 

It will be interesting if Maleron indeed is Jairo.
It fits that Maleron hates the King and wants him destroyed. It was because of him that his NGL was destroyed by the queen's ants. 





@Neby - Loved reading your comments XD .... keep posting.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello thar everyone! 
Sorry for not posting, I was busy. Damn I missed a lot.  I see we have a new regular!
KloWn, I still have some debts with you to settle. I haven't forgotten. 



Mattaru said:


> So.
> Everyone outside thinks we're all a deluded bunch of fanboys that:
> a) Hype every HxH moment up to the extreme
> b) Think HxH is above every shounen manga out there
> ...



We're awesome! 



NeBy said:


> I'm actually also not agreeing with the people here who say the last chapters were crap.



Welcome thar! You're comments are nice to read. Keep them up! 

And uh... nobody said the last chapters were crap. You were victimized by a powerful genjutsu.



?ber-man said:


> *Chapter script and translation from Ng *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL. Interesting! 

But... WTF?! Meleoreon = Jairo?!  I smell something fishy. I don't know if I should believe every word from it since fake spoilers are flooding the internets. I'll wait for pics.


----------



## Mican (Apr 3, 2008)

It's a joke line


----------



## Xell (Apr 3, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> So.
> Everyone outside thinks we're all a deluded bunch of fanboys that:
> a) Hype every HxH moment up to the extreme
> b) Think HxH is above every shounen manga out there
> ...



Well those people are:

a) People who have never read Hunter x Hunter
b) Don't understand Hunter x Hunter very well
c) A bunch of tards

Besides.. Hunter x Hunter deserves a bigger fanbase and a bigger rep outside of Japan and deserves some of the praise it gets. I'm sick of seeing Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann shit, we need MORE Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey there Master Bait ... 

you missed the 9000th post 

Edit:

@ Xell - 

I completely agree with your thoughts .... 

HxH really needs a bigger fan following outside Japan. It is impossible to not like HxH once they see the anime read the manga.

If only Togashi was a hard worker ...


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 3, 2008)

Xell said:


> Well those people are:
> 
> a) People who have never read Hunter x Hunter
> b) Don't understand Hunter x Hunter very well
> ...



To tell you honestly, I did enjoy TTGL but I don't get all the hype. I mean, yes it's great but why think it's the greatest ever? I also read such comments from the Code Geass fanbase. Those 2 series are hyped up to the max that I don't get it. Sure they're enjoyable, but I'm sure, when given time, the hype will die. 

And why are those people attacking the HxH fanbase? We don't glorify HxH outside this thread (as far as I know), and even in this thread, we don't glorify it that much. As far as I remember, some of us are even inclined to believe that HxH is not the bestest shounen manga in existence.



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Hey there Master Bait ...
> 
> you missed the 9000th post



Yeah I know. I was even planning to snatch it, then something unexpected happened.  

I was invited to a friend's party... she let me stay at her house overnight. In short, I slept at her house!  but in different room, unfortunately.

P.S. I am not in the least having the feeling of regret.


----------



## Xell (Apr 3, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Edit:
> 
> @ Xell -
> 
> ...



Yep. 

Togashi has a talent but he's cursed with the lazyness. I feel his pain, for I'm a lazy bastard as well. 



Master Bait said:


> To tell you honestly, I did enjoy TTGL but I don't get all the hype. I mean, yes it's great but why think it's the greatest ever? I also read such comments from the Code Geass fanbase. Those 2 series are hyped up to the max that I don't get it. Sure they're enjoyable, but I'm sure, when given time, the hype will die.
> 
> And why are those people attacking the HxH fanbase? We don't glorify HxH outside this thread (as far as I know), and even in this thread, we don't glorify it that much. As far as I remember, some of us are even inclined to believe that HxH is not the bestest shounen manga in existence..



I agree. I enjoyed TTGL and Code Geass massively as well, but if anything is overrated, it certainly isn't Hunter x Hunter, it's TTGL and Code Geass.

By the way guys, according to wikipedia, there was apparently another Hunter x Hunter OVA being animated but it was put on hold for unknown reasons. I wonder why.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 3, 2008)

Xell said:


> Yep.
> 
> I agree. I enjoyed TTGL and Code Geass massively as well, but if anything is overrated, it certainly isn't Hunter x Hunter, it's TTGL and Code Geass.



I actually think HxH is underrated in NF.... from what I have observed. But then, I don't really know since I don't lurk that much.



> By the way guys, according to wikipedia, there was apparently another Hunter x Hunter OVA being animated but it was put on hold for unknown reasons. I wonder why.



I don't trust wikipedia that much, but if it's true then I am hoping that they'll continue.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 3, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> I don't trust wikipedia that much, but if it's true then I am hoping that they'll continue.



Wouldn't that be the OVA of the ant arc, and the reason: that it isn't finished yet (contrary to their expectations more then a year ago, no doubt).

It would be great if Togashi at least could finish the ant arc this year...at least then, a new anime-arc could be created, and hxh would get some extra fanbase in the West, no doubt.

You know, if I were boss of some TV-chan in the west...say; Nickelodeon or something, I would definitely show the episodes of hxh. It would be a HUGE succes! Their avatar-successerie would pale in comparison.

Come to think of it; it's pretty strange there is so little anime on TV in the West, even though the times they do, it's often a big hit (look at DBZ and Pokemon and such). Are the licences THAT heavy, or what would be the reason, I wonder?

I mean, really: put hxh as a regular serie on an official and well-established TV-chan, and you would have a mega-super hit, if you ask me.

Then again...maybe such a succes would come to deteriorate the manga/anime into mediocrity. Well...if Togashi caved in to economical pressure and would scribble out crap just to get the money/contract going... Maybe we would start to praise Togashi for his laziness, then...


Ah, Togashi....you're damn lucky you're a genius (or at least, highly talented). I think very few mangaka could pull a stunt like you did, and get away with it. Any other mangaka would have been eaten alive by his fanbase...


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, I don't want us to get into a discussion about what is overrated or underrated. Someone will always come to make it a flamewar .

I definitely agree that we don't go around shouting HxH is the best, though HxH probably deserves such fanatic adoration.
I have read a lot of Epic Fantasy Fiction (LoTR is just the beginning of the realm of Fantasy writing) and personally, some of the elements in HxH give me the same vibes as they do.
Knuckle and Shoot's fight against yupi won't be out of place in a Military fantasy book.
I am sure Togashi integrates elements from western art and  literature into HxH. That is one of the reasons why it breaks all the shounen conventions and keeps being awesome.
What I mean is that these influences are subtle. It is much different from manga like FMA or Berserk which take place in European backgrounds.

I haven't seen TTGL/Code Geass unfortunately, so I cant say for them. I definitely see a lot more of TTGL avatars and Sigs when compared to HxH.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 3, 2008)

i just recently watched TTGL, i thought it had awesome animation quality and interesting battle scenes and concepts for fighting, but the theme was sort of lame and the ending really didnt make any sense. but enough of that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



i am kinda hoping meleoron really is jairo, that would be the fucking most badass plot twist ever


----------



## Xell (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, hopefully Hunter x Hunter will gain more popularity in the US, as Viz has licensed it. Viz is great at bringing most anime over (Naruto comes to mind here).

As for the recent spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It makes sense that Meleoron is Jairo. Jairo murdered his dad, and I believe Meleoron said that the King killed his *step* dad.

Everything does point to him being Jairo. It's actually what I first thought when I reread Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 meleoron being jairo is weird though, if meleoron is so scared of the mere wolf ant? i mean you would imagine jairo has a hell of a lot more skillz than that but whatever


----------



## Xell (Apr 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah.

Also, when we see Jairo for the first time, it appears like he's already left the Chimera Ants and is on his own.

Yet when we first see Meleoron, he said he was with that Owl and Bat Chimera Ant Gon beat. He could have lied but I dunno. 

Damn Togashi. Why do you make me overanalyse your manga.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 3, 2008)

Xell said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I think we will get an answer to that in the remaining chapters before the break. This chapter definitely will confirm our worst fears that none of the fights will be concluded before the break.
We might see an explanation of Jairo and his possible transformation/evolution/what_ever_you_wanna_call_it into Maleron.




I was refreshing the previous page, and thinking that there were no new replies


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 its also weird that jairo would choose to act like such a "woody allen" type of nervous buffoonish wreck. but i guess that adds to the surprise of it


----------



## Slips (Apr 3, 2008)

I assume spoilers are out dont ask how I came up with that conclusion its just magic


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 3, 2008)

Hoho, i predict hell breaking lose if a TTFL fanboy reads the previous page 
If anyone says it's anything less than the bestest shite evah! they see red.

btw, i love TTGL, it's awsome


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 3, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> meleoron being jairo is weird though, if meleoron is so scared of the mere wolf ant? i mean you would imagine jairo has a hell of a lot more skillz than that but whatever




*Spoiler*: __ 



The way I see it, it is indeed possible for Meleoron to be Jairo. Togashi have already hinted about him in the last chapters of this arc so it's natural to think that Jairo is in fact, included (and "should" be present in the occurrences) in this arc. The informations about Jairo can be considered as something for future reference, but why insert it in a serious event in an arc?  If Jairo is really not in this arc, then it would be too random to insert such information. What I really mean is that there is a possibility that Jairo is in fact Meleoron. BUT, for the reason you stated in the spoiler tag, it could also be possible that he isn't. That, and that he doesn't strike me as such. And the way Togashi introduced Jairo gives us the impression that he's SUUUUPER strong, and if he is, then why would he cower from Werefin?






KLoWn said:


> Hoho, i predict hell breaking lose if a TTFL fanboy reads the previous page
> If anyone says it's anything less than the bestest shite evah! they see red.
> 
> btw, i love TTGL, it's awsome



Then don't mention the posts on the previous page. 



NeBy said:


> Wouldn't that be the OVA of the ant arc, and the reason: that it isn't finished yet (contrary to their expectations more then a year ago, no doubt).



I think that OVA mentioned is indeed the NGL arc (I mean, what else?) and I agree with you. It would be absurd if they'll finish the OVA when the manga isn't.



> It would be great if Togashi at least could finish the ant arc this year...at least then, a new anime-arc could be created, and hxh would get some extra fanbase in the West, no doubt.



You know what, I have been waiting for that to happen for 2 YEARS NOW!!! 



> You know, if I were boss of some TV-chan in the west...say; Nickelodeon or something, I would definitely show the episodes of hxh. It would be a HUGE succes! Their avatar-successerie would pale in comparison.
> 
> Come to think of it; it's pretty strange there is so little anime on TV in the West, even though the times they do, it's often a big hit (look at DBZ and Pokemon and such). Are the licences THAT heavy, or what would be the reason, I wonder?
> 
> ...



I can't really say much since I'm not from the West. 
However, the anime was shown in my country 7 years ago and I must say, it has a reasonable fanbase here, only you can't feel them as active as they were from the last 7 years for reason that, it's on hiatus. It's sad actually.


----------



## Slips (Apr 3, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Hoho, i predict hell breaking lose if a TTFL fanboy reads the previous page
> If anyone says it's anything less than the bestest shite evah! they see red.
> 
> btw, i love TTGL, it's awsome



Tell me about it I got hell when I remove my download links from my sig

OMG wheres the TTGL links madmadmad

I'm going to piss them off further bye passwording them 

Thats brought up 10600 posts not bad 2 months for 100 posts


----------



## Xell (Apr 3, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> I can't really say much since I'm not from the West.
> However, the anime was shown in my country 7 years ago and I must say, it has a reasonable fanbase here, only you can't feel them as active as they were from the last 7 years for reason that, it's on hiatus. It's sad actually.



:amazed Where you from?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2008)

You guys should come to the UK, absoultely zero anime on TV, it fucking annoys me



> Hoho, i predict hell breaking lose if a TTFL fanboy reads the previous page
> If anyone says it's anything less than the bestest shite evah! they see red.



The fans have overhyped the show too much, its a great Anime, but the ending was just awful and stupid, hopefully the movie will be great.



> It would be great if Togashi at least could finish the ant arc this year...at least then, a new anime-arc could be created, and hxh would get some extra fanbase in the West, no doubt.



From the looks of it the Arc probably has no more than 20 or chapters left to it, its very likely that the arc will be over by the end of the year. 

And Im guilty of hyping HxH outside of this place, Konoha Tv has a ton of posts of me calling Naruto shit in comparison to HxH, don't hate me


----------



## Fran (Apr 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jairo?
Kill everyone?
Shocking...Melereon x.x...
I s'pose Meleroen also wore the hood Jairo wore.




Oh. And I didn't like TTGL all that much. I'd give it 7 at most ^^


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 3, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Then don't mention the posts on the previous page.


Bla, if they want a war, we'll give them a war! 
(in another thread, no shit like that in here)


Master Bait said:


> KloWn, I still have some debts with you to settle. I haven't forgotten.


Why yoo be hatin me? 

and no, i don't think that's quite right =X    ....or was it?


----------



## mootz (Apr 3, 2008)

TTGL was awesome though 

and i despise spoiler talk because i dont want to be spoilered

i am stuck at a crossroads here, post and read spoilers, or leave...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2008)

Did he neg you again?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well Melereon original name was Jael from what I remember but him being Jairo isn't too farfetched. I suppouse it would make sense for him to be in this arc, rather than a future one, tho he doesn't seem like much of a threat as of now.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 3, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Why yoo be hatin me?
> 
> and no, i don't think that's quite right =X    ....or was it?



WTF?! NO SERIOUSLY?! 

That time, I made sure it was on "I approve". WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG IN HERE?!


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 3, 2008)

You're probably doing it on purpose


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> You're probably doing it on purpose



Master Bait has an evil streak I see


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 3, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> You're probably doing it on purpose




*Spoiler*: __ 



*I'M INNOCENT!!!!!!   *


----------



## Vyse (Apr 3, 2008)

geez... Master Bait, remind me not to cross your way


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 3, 2008)

Fine! You're always like that... *hides in a corner*


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks again for the reps.


----------



## ?ber-man (Apr 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, turns out the meleoron=Jairo thing was a joke by the translator  the rest of it seems to be legit though....


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well at least that means that meleoron is still good.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 3, 2008)

Über-man said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well, turns out the meleoron=Jairo thing was a joke by the translator  the rest of it seems to be legit though....




*Spoiler*: __ 



I´m sorry. I can´t quite remember who Jairo is. Is it that mysterious weirdo who founded NGL? I almost forgot about him. But now that you mention him, I wonder what part he´ll play in this arc. I mean, it´s going to end in about 20-30 chapters ... but Togashi didn´t just introduce him for fun.

Granted that Jairo is the one I mean of course.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks again for the reps.


----------



## Fran (Apr 3, 2008)

So it was all a badly timed joke 

Emperor Time: GET A HUNTER X HUNTER NAO! X3


----------



## ?ber-man (Apr 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The thing that really caught my attention when I read the translation was

ニア 次号、ゴンとピトーの関係に 
　 変化が!?ナックルも死闘!! 
Next issue, *Gon and Pitou's connection changes*!?
And Knuckle's struggle to the death!!

Does this mean Gon's going to change his mind about witing and go berzerk on pitou? or does this mean that his hate towards pitou will diminish and they will end up not fighting...

I mean they're going to be siting next to each other for an hour, i doubt there going to spend their time glaring at each other. They're probably going to talk and, judging by the preview, it seems that pitou is either going to say something to _really_ piss Gon off or say something that will make him feel compassion for him.






Oversoul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah that's jairo he was also turned into a chimera ant but his will was so strong that the only thing that really changed about him was his looks. 
    I think that he's not going to be in this current arc at all. judging by this page: 

Jairo has the type of personality that is patient and doesn't mind something taking time as long as it is done right.  It also seems like he's more of an intellectual than a fighter so he'll see no reason to unneccecarily risk his life by observing or helping in the ant fight.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Emperor Time: GET A HUNTER X HUNTER NAO! X3



You mean in my ava or my sig?


----------



## Vyse (Apr 3, 2008)

@ mods, since you ignored ( or didn?t see ) my request for an own HxH subforum last time, I ask you once again. How about it? I would give you various reasons why you definitely should create one, if you liked.


----------



## Gary (Apr 3, 2008)

crap how much did i miss


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

About four pages of talk with the new spoiler too.


----------



## Gary (Apr 3, 2008)

oh what page the spoilers on


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

The fourth post of page 453.


----------



## Gary (Apr 3, 2008)

k ty *goes to page 453 *


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

No problem friend.


----------



## Gary (Apr 3, 2008)

k read them well most of them they seem leigit


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep it probably all legit except for the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jairo part.


----------



## Slips (Apr 3, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> @ mods, since you ignored ( or didn?t see ) my request for an own HxH subforum last time, I ask you once again. How about it? I would give you various reasons why you definitely should create one, if you liked.



I'll give you one reason thats never going to happen.

The fanbase aint big enough


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

Slips said:


> I'll give you one reason thats never going to happen.
> 
> The fanbase aint big enough



I know it a shame since this series is even better than Yu Yu Hakusho even.


----------



## ?ber-man (Apr 3, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Yep it probably all legit except for the
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I edited that part out so there would be no further confusion


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 3, 2008)

hey there everyone, glad to see spoilers are out and that jairo ISNT meleoron because i DID have my hopes up on him being the final villain...



> the fanbase aint big enough


oh yeah? 
 we deserve our own subforum and i assure everyone that there will be enough posts (i mean- FMA has a perm section and that doesnt have too many posters). Last time we had manga of the month we owned all and im sure everyone in this thread and more would always help keep the section up.

P.S:  got a new sig done by these people and i think its AMAZING (killua FTW)


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks again for the reps and I have enough now too.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 3, 2008)

If One Piece can get it's own section with the kind of activity it lives on i don't really see a problem in HxH having it's own either.
Given they're probably a few more (im not counting) but still, it lives of it's regulars.


----------



## Fran (Apr 3, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> @ mods, since you ignored ( or didn?t see ) my request for an own HxH subforum last time, I ask you once again. How about it? I would give you various reasons why you definitely should create one, if you liked.



Not going to happen because

a) This is a Naruto Forum
b) The mods don't check this thread 
c) The only people who post about HxH are all on this thread.
d) Not much speculation material that hasn't already been fanficced and ravaged on this thread.


As much as I'd like one. When MOTM rolls round again we can make a valiant bid for it.

 Of course, that's assuming it doesn't coincide with another one of Togashi's infamous breaks.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2008)

HxH deserves its own section, if only for Mattaru to post some saucy threads


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 3, 2008)

mattaru, yes we will make the bid for manga of the month once again (and win) but FMA (another great anime/manga) has a section in konoha TV, maybe we can get a perm one like that in konoha library: floor 2, im sure we'll have much more posts than the FMA section does.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2008)

If they gave us a section then the KHR lot would start whining for one too, MotM was made for this reason.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah claymore thread is just as active as we are


*Spoiler*: __ 



 oh so meleron isnt jairo ok well thats kinda a releif then, jairo can still be an epic final villian now


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 4, 2008)

Actually, I am completely against a HxH sub forum. 

This thread is the best. Having a subforum will invite people who just come to throw crap at each other. I am sorry to say this but this is the truth. 
I don't understand the deal with people who post online to get into fights with people. Arguments and debates are fine but throwing crap at each other .... 
A subforum for HxH will most likely result in such things and as much as I like more people to post here, not every one will add to the fun that we have in this thread. 

And while we are on that topic .... All these days, I never knew that Masterbait was so eeeeeebil 

I don't think it will happen anyway, since Togashi is so irregular in publishing the chapters, and there is no weekly running anime. The mods will shoot it down with that reason.


----------



## Xell (Apr 4, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> P.S:  got a new sig done by these people and i think its AMAZING (killua FTW)



That one page in your signature has a place in my Hunter x Hunter pictures folder.

"DON'T FU-"

"Alright".


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahh, thank god Meleoron isn't Jairo. I like Meleoron.


----------



## Gary (Apr 4, 2008)

what is happing


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Apr 4, 2008)

this is such a terrible experience, its like coming off of a heroine high. I am elated when the new chapter is about to come and lose myself in it...but then i remember that it is one more chapter closer to another miserable break...

why must you do this to us togashi...why *tear


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, I know it ... that is the disadvantage of reading a manga 
The wait is too long in comparison to the time it takes in reading it.

we just have to get over it by checking out more manga 

Edit: 

Nice Sig KLoWn. Do you listen to SlipKnoT(a Black Metal band) btw ?? They have a couple of demented KloWns in their band 

Does anyone know how to send images while repping people ?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 4, 2008)

Well it more than worth the wait.


----------



## Gary (Apr 4, 2008)

yeha ishould finsh shaman king


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Where are the spoiler pics? 

Off Topic: If everything goes well today I shall get a phone line and in 2 weeks time I will be back 

GOD I MISS YOU GUYS


----------



## Slips (Apr 4, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> If One Piece can get it's own section with the kind of activity it lives on i don't really see a problem in HxH having it's own either.
> Given they're probably a few more (im not counting) but still, it lives of it's regulars.



The One Piece section use to be a lot more active

In fact I was the person to piss off the mods enough to get that section. If you want a HxH section then heres what I had to do for the One Piece section

1)Request section - result No
2)Request section 1 month later - Result no
3)Request section get staff support and over 100 people spamming the thread

Result ffs go away heres your section.

Then I was a cheeky bastard and asked for the One Piece battledome section 

HxH does not have the fanbase here to warrent a full section


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Nice Sig KLoWn. Do you listen to SlipKnoT(a Black Metal band) btw ?? They have a couple of demented KloWns in their band


Thnx, and yes, i've been listening to SlipKnot since before they became as big as they are today ^^
Although, i listened to 'em more before than i do now.


'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Does anyone know how to send images while repping people ?


That i would also like to know 



Slips said:


> The One Piece section use to be a lot more active
> 
> In fact I was the person to piss off the mods enough to get that section. If you want a HxH section then heres what I had to do for the One Piece section
> 
> ...


Was it really that much more active? If i remember correctly the entire section only had like 65k posts or something before the clean up.
But since i wasn't all that active in that section before the clean up im not gonna question you.

And thnx for sharing your recipe for pissing of the mods enough to get something from it lol


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey there Hisoka  ..... we missed you too , and continue to miss you since that probably is a one off post 

@KLoWn - I guess we have some to talk about now . I used to listen to a lot of SlipKnoT sometime back ... I then shifted to the progressive genre(currently listening to Dream Theater's new album "Systematic Chaos"). 

@Slips - We might have gotten a HxH section at that time if you had adopted the same policy. It is very unlikely now because of the regular hiatuses and the non-existent anime.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 4, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @KLoWn - I guess we have some to talk about now . I used to listen to a lot of SlipKnoT sometime back ... I then shifted to the progressive genre(currently listening to Dream Theater's new album "Systematic Chaos").


Never really listened that much to DT, got any good songs to recommend?

@Hisoka.
Yo, didn't see you there~


----------



## Vyse (Apr 4, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> 276 raw Read Online
> 
> Link removed



Thanks for this. Finally the raw?s here.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2008)

Exactly if the manga didn't have any breaks and we got a new anime then we might just have a chance of getting our own small section, but I don't mind, all you guys are here anyway.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 4, 2008)

But there?s so much I?d like to discuss about HxH, and so much to elaborate on.
It might be true that every point of this manga was already discussed in here, but rather, to say the least, superficial. After 5 posts or so there?s already the next topic cumin up, and the former one is kinda washed away and ignored completely. Hunter x Hunter is one of the deepest and most intellectual shonen mangas I?ve ever read. I?m sure you guys think the same. NF should give it more credit.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 4, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Exactly if the manga didn't have any breaks and we got a new anime then we might just have a chance of getting our own small section, but I don't mind, all you guys are here anyway.



My sentiments exactly XD. 



Oversoul said:


> But there?s so much I?d like to discuss about HxH, and so much to elaborate on.
> It might be true that every point of this manga was already discussed in here, but rather, to say the least, superficial. After 5 posts or so there?s already the next topic cumin up, and the former one is kinda washed away and ignored completely. Hunter x Hunter is one of the deepest and most intellectual shonen mangas I?ve ever read. I?m sure you guys think the same. NF should give it more credit.



Well, that is the disadvantage of having a single thread. We cant stick to a topic because we tend to bring other topics up. 
There is a lot to discuss about HxH, and if you will look at the first pages of this thread, most of those discussions were done.  
I would love a separate section for HxH but I am scared of those who might desecrate it.

Feel free to post anything you wanna discuss. Discussing HxH >>>>>>>>>>> spamming mindlessly, even though spamming mindlessly in this thread is epic fun .


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey guys I was bored so I just knocked something up quickly:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I was gonna color it but I don't have a clue what Pitou looks like


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats awesome ...  

I don't think too many people will object if you cast pitou as a stereotypical smexy cat girl


----------



## Danchou (Apr 4, 2008)

Despite what I said earlier about the pacing, this chapter wasn't bad. I'm curious to know how Werefin's ability works.

Do hope we'll soon be shifting towards bigger and better things.

Also thanks for the raw Haohmaru.


----------



## fxu (Apr 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The last page ends in 0:02:37:97

That's, days, hours, minutes, seconds.

So now we should see gon vs pitou.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 4, 2008)

Isn't that supposed to be 2 minutes 37 seconds and 97 milliseconds? It would be consistent with the other timers.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 4, 2008)

That true.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 4, 2008)

Where is mah scan! I feel the agony posting comming up


----------



## delirium (Apr 4, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Isn't that supposed to be 2 minutes 37 seconds and 97 milliseconds? It would be consistent with the other timers.



Yeah, it's milliseconds since the second slot can't got over 60


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2008)

It was around 34:89 when they faced pitou so maybe the 2 stands for hours rather than days passed? 



> Yeah, it's milliseconds since the second slot can't got over 60



Most likely theres a different time system in the Hunterverse, 2 mins just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Gary (Apr 4, 2008)

does any one know who is wokring on the scan


----------



## Vyse (Apr 4, 2008)

Raw?s out for a couple of hours now, where?s the scan?.. It?s getting pretty late over here I don?t want to go to bed till it?s out


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2008)

^^Don't say that or Fxu will be angry


----------



## Mishudo (Apr 4, 2008)

Btw.
is Pitou a chick or a dude? Every chapter it changes from he to she to she to he.
it gets annoying D:

EDIT:
for stupidity,I thought it was 376,ignore this xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 4, 2008)

Ah, Meloron, I thought Togashi would've forgotten about the guy. Glad to see he stars in this chapter.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 5, 2008)

meleoron is composed of the finest particles of pure win this cosmos will ever know


----------



## Fran (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the early scan.

I'm going to wait out until Binksters release theirs.

 ...


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 5, 2008)

Great read. At least the focus is on Meleoron. I knew it all that Meleoron is Jairo part in the spoiler is fake! Just as I suspected! 

So it seems like Killua actually left Gon in that room with Pitou or is it Meleoron who entered the room since both of them are shown together in the last page. I sense that Killua will fight Werefin since there's still an hour for him to aid Gon with Pitou. Or maybe it's going to be Werefin vs Killua-Meleoron combo or whatever. And where the hell are Ikarugo, Palm, and Zitoh?!


----------



## Mican (Apr 5, 2008)

Meleoron entered the room. The panel after was a mini-flashback.

Anyway, the whole bit establishing werefin as the most suspicious guy you could find was very interesting.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 5, 2008)

So who is everyone favorite Squadron commander?


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 5, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So who is everyone favorite Squadron commander?



it's obvious.... Hisoka, of course.  




oh wait... or was it Killua?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 5, 2008)

But their not chimera ants?


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 5, 2008)

Werefin doesn't seem like much of a threat, though I wonder if his ability will completely seal Werefin' nose. Well in any case, its likely to end with Killua facing him. Aiyaa~ I'm excited to see him fight. ♥

Favourite Commander: Zazan(tits)


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 5, 2008)

I am excited about that upcoming fight as well.


----------



## fxu (Apr 5, 2008)

*HxH 276 by Binktopia*


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 5, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Werefin doesn't seem like much of a threat, though I wonder if his ability will completely seal Werefin' nose. Well in any case, its likely to end with Killua facing him. Aiyaa~ I'm excited to see him fight. ♥
> 
> Favourite Commander: Zazan(tits)



Killua will rape him hard! Killua is not like Gon. He'll rape someone when he have an opportunity. 



Emperor Time said:


> But their not chimera ants?



ah... like yeah?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 5, 2008)

read 276 online.

well once again we see meleoron, and some win. i really dont know whats gonna happen. pufu and morau are in whats gonna have to be a great tactical battle. shoot and knuckle... well im not too sure how theyre gonna do it, especially with the interest only in the 300's, and with yupi it needs to get to 700,000... i hope they take it but theyre on the brink already. i do wonder what gons screaming about though


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 5, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> i do wonder what gons screaming about though



Well apparently, that last page about Meleoron hearing Gon's scream was a flashback. It sort of explains how Meleoron got to where Gon and Killua is. That was certainly referring to what we had witnessed in the last chapter.

On a side note, Shoot will die.


----------



## Gary (Apr 5, 2008)

shoot cant not unless the king kills him


----------



## Vyse (Apr 5, 2008)

Just finished the chapter, it was rather boring imo. Nothing really happened ... but I wonder what Gons scream is supposed to mean?

I sure hope Pitou told him that he can´t revive Kaito ... I want a more mature Gon


----------



## tictactoc (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn, this chapter sucked


----------



## Xell (Apr 5, 2008)

Werefin vs. Killua will be Killua's most bloodiest battle if you ask me.

Killua's not limited to 'running away' with his brothers command anymore. Meaning, despite being at a disadvantage in the Chimera's own hideout, he'll still fight anyways. 

This is going to be *great*


----------



## Fran (Apr 5, 2008)

*BRILLIANT ART
BRILLIANT CHAPTER 
EPIC BRILLIANCE*

I loved this chapter.

I loved Werefin's ability:



Absolutely beautiful...The action is awesome.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 5, 2008)

Do agree it was a fantastic chapter 

A new hatsu and we will get to see Knuckle's fight in the next chapter XD, I like knuckle's strategy and once again Pot Clean amazed our eyes XD


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 5, 2008)

missle man = EPIC WIN!!!


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't think this chapter sucked. It's just slow, but it doesn't suck. At least it showed us one of the opponent's hatsu, not just someone yelling and destroying his face. *coughGon'sblabbercough* 

edit: Why Robin/Hisoka, you're here!


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Master Bait,

How is you?? XD

I have just ordered my internet today XD

And in regards to the chapter yeah it was better than 275


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 5, 2008)

Chapter was ok, nothing i wet my pants over though.


----------



## Slips (Apr 5, 2008)

Werefin 

Future sig material


----------



## Danchou (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with the most of you. Chapter was nice, but not anything special.

Even as a diehard HxH'er I'd have to say I was more excited at the Bleach and Naruto chapters of the last week and especially this week than HxH.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 5, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> I agree with the most of you. Chapter was nice, but not anything special.
> 
> Even as a diehard HxH'er I'd have to say I was more excited at the Bleach and Naruto chapters of the last week and especially this week than HxH.



Yeah me too ... but that?s probably because the break?s cumin up. There are how many chapters till the hiatus? 4? That much can?t happen in just 4 chapters, that?s why I?m not that excited about HxH... That wouldn?t be the case if Togashi weren?t so damn lazy


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 5, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> I agree with the most of you. Chapter was nice, but not anything special.
> 
> Even as a diehard HxH'er I'd have to say I was more excited at the Bleach and Naruto chapters of the last week and especially this week than HxH.



HxH is having severe pacing problems. We're approaching 15 chapters since the final battles began and yet 2 of the fights haven't even been seen and the third fight has barely reached its middle phase. I get that Togashi likes to explain things, but it's becoming ridiculous. I can't see this arc ending for 20+ chapters by this point. Naruto, Bleach, and D.Gray-man have all caught far more of my interest lately. Especially given the way Togashi butchered the Gon/Pitou meeting.

This whole thing with the wolf man will be totally unnecessary unless Killua fights him, which seems to be the case. On top of that the lobster and cheetah are still around too....We won't be seeing any King action for a while


----------



## Vyse (Apr 5, 2008)

Is there a reason why Togashi takes a break?


----------



## Fran (Apr 5, 2008)

Haha, I assume I was the only one who joygasmed at Werefin's hatsu.

It's awesome  great chapter. I was more excited by Bleach at first [but then that ended in disappointment].

Lovely...Some good Potclean colouring opps. too!


----------



## Taleran (Apr 5, 2008)

oh in other news Ritual has the volume 25 scan (raw) out now

Link removed


togashi's added in a blurb of text after each chapter and it looks like the art has been touched up a bit

not sure on that heres one of the pages that looked like it though


----------



## Slips (Apr 5, 2008)

We need before and after pages


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2008)

these chapters are werid, there kinda psychological, there about the analysis of the various situations in the castle, but the next chapter looks exciting


----------



## Gary (Apr 5, 2008)

good chatper and when did robin cahnge your name to hisoka


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 6, 2008)

i guess we wont see netero vs king until the last chapter of these 10, oh well, thats ok i guess since he probably should build up to that and make progerss in the other royal guard battles. meleoron is so damn awesome though


----------



## Mican (Apr 6, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> HxH is having severe pacing problems. We're approaching 15 chapters since the final battles began and yet 2 of the fights haven't even been seen and the third fight has barely reached its middle phase. I get that Togashi likes to explain things, but it's becoming ridiculous. I can't see this arc ending for 20+ chapters by this point. Naruto, Bleach, and D.Gray-man have all caught far more of my interest lately. Especially given the way Togashi butchered the Gon/Pitou meeting.
> 
> This whole thing with the wolf man will be totally unnecessary unless Killua fights him, which seems to be the case. On top of that the lobster and cheetah are still around too....We won't be seeing any King action for a while



If you consider how much and long the buildup has been for the infiltration, the pacing makes sense. I'm definitely going to buy the battles as volumes later, and I'm pretty sure the pace would be perfect if I read it that way. At the very least, the battles aren't asanine like those in Bleach, which has become slightly more interesting recently only because of the last two chapters. Prior to that, it's been in the shitter for over a year.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 6, 2008)

i always knew the pacing would be like this, togashi wants to perfect the infiltration he has built up to for so long. ok 276 wasnt so amazing but we got more cool meleoron and AWESOME werefin (what an ability)... the fights will be epic and i assure you that (hopefully) netero V the king will be the best fight in the manga so far, and will be the best until hisoka (no, not you robin) fights kuroro.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 6, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> i always knew the pacing would be like this, togashi wants to perfect the infiltration he has built up to for so long. ok 276 wasnt so amazing but we got more cool meleoron and AWESOME werefin (what an ability)... the fights will be epic and i assure you that (hopefully) netero V the king will be the best fight in the manga so far, and will be the best until hisoka (no, not you robin) fights kuroro.




I thought the chapter was pretty good. We should know by now that Togashi takes his time - in more than one way, alas.

I don't mind his slow set-up of the fights/plot - if only he wouldn't take a hiatus every month. Or for over a year. Or both. 

We'll be lucky to see ONE fight finish, I tell ya.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 6, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I don't mind his slow set-up of the fights/plot - *if only he wouldn't take a hiatus every month. Or for over a year. Or both.*



You see, that's why it's wrong!


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 6, 2008)

average chapter, werefin's power was only interesting thing in this chapter. 
still disappointing.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 6, 2008)

Do we know how long the hiatus will be this time? Is it only a feek weeks or something like that?

@Master Bait


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2008)

i wonder if that sound coming from the area where gon is is his reaction to seeing kaito's body
so another hiatus is coming eh, well as long as in the long run the manga continues thats fine


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 6, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> @Master Bait



OH FUCKING GOD!!! IS THIS FOR REAL?!   

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO ANYMORE!!!!!! I TAKE BACK MY LOCATION! I SURREEENNNDDDDEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!! 

Stay away from me! You are making me neg an innocent user against my will! I am not repping you ever again!!!


----------



## Gary (Apr 6, 2008)

lol wut is happening


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 6, 2008)

another hiatus  this is pissing me off 

 if its over 1 month im going to go over to japan and personally beat the shit out of togashi.

nah but seriously its fine as long as in the long run, there'll be less and less of them. i would truly go over and beat up togashi if this awesome manga never got a proper ending (dont say the ant arc is the final one )


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 6, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> another hiatus  this is pissing me off
> 
> if its over 1 month im going to go over to japan and personally beat the shit out of togashi.
> 
> nah but seriously its fine as long as in the long run, there'll be less and less of them. i would truly go over and beat up togashi if this awesome manga never got a proper ending (dont say the ant arc is the final one )



According to the rumor, it says that Togashi will have a 10 week break... meaning, 2 months. I don't know if a couple of months is supposed to be a short break or a long one anymore. 

Seriously, judging by the current pacing, it gives me the impression that HxH won't have a proper ending suited for it. And it's saddening really.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 6, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> According to the rumor, it says that Togashi will have a 10 week break... meaning, 2 months. I don't know if a couple of months is supposed to be a short break or a long one anymore.
> 
> Seriously, judging by the current pacing, it gives me the impression that HxH won't have a proper ending suited for it. And it's saddening really.



 two months?!  two months... i mean, i survived the one year hiatus so... . well we fans have sorta gotten used to this, its alittle sadening that this is happening to one of THE best mangas around. if- after the two month break, hxh is back to its best and NO MORE HIATUSES, perhaps its worth it, but if not, i mean- he was well enough to do the last couple of chaps, why hiatsu now?

 oh well, hope its back soon, and since you said 'rumour', im gonna hold on to some hope like a proper fan should


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 6, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> two months?!  two months... i mean, i survived the one year hiatus so... . well we fans have sorta gotten used to this, its alittle sadening that this is happening to one of THE best mangas around. if- *after the two month break, hxh is back to its best and NO MORE HIATUSES*, perhaps its worth it, but if not, i mean- he was well enough to do the last couple of chaps, why hiatsu now?



Well yes it's just a rumor, and according to it, Togashi will follow the 10 week release --- 10 week break --- 10 week release ---- 10 week break pattern. 

Evil, isn't he? 

And speaking of "evil".... Klown, you're evil!!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 6, 2008)

@Master Bait : You still don't know that you are being had 

KloWn : Cut it out , you are getting free reps and making Masterbait feel guilty  

Klown is probably just coloring the green part to red .... the first one must have been accidental. The second and the third ones are photoshoped XD 

It was fun while it lasted though ......


----------



## Fran (Apr 6, 2008)

@ Master Bait

10 week break sounds... Okay x.x

How many more chapters do we have before he runs away again?


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 6, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Master Bait : You still don't know that you are being had
> 
> KloWn : Cut it out , you are getting free reps and making Masterbait feel guilty
> 
> ...


Yeah i just told him a little while ago 
It's all good, i'll return some reps to him when i can later on ^^


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 6, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Master Bait : You still don't know that you are being had
> 
> KloWn : Cut it out , you are getting free reps and making Masterbait feel guilty
> 
> ...



Yeah. Actually. he confessed... 

At least I can sleep peacefully now. 

edit: Okay, I got beat.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 6, 2008)

I guess you are as twisted as me KloWn  

I saw through it a week ago  .....

Edit: 

How is Dream Theater ??


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 6, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> @ Master Bait
> 
> 10 week break sounds... Okay x.x
> 
> How many more chapters do we have before he runs away again?



4 chapters more. 

I don't think 4 chapters can cover a major fight if this pace continues.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 6, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> How is Dream Theater ??


I haven't downloaded any yet, but rest assured, i will 
Just haven't had the time to do it.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 6, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Well yes it's just a rumor, and according to it, *Togashi will follow the 10 week release --- 10 week break --- 10 week release ---- 10 week break pattern. *
> 
> Evil, isn't he?
> 
> And speaking of "evil".... Klown, you're evil!!!



WHAT?? The upcoming Hiatus is not the last one? Togashi, you.... demon


----------



## Slips (Apr 6, 2008)

10 weeks on , 10 weeks off

I'll take that better than a year off.

I personally thing he should go the Claymore/FMA way of releasing and just release a extended chapter every month.

35/45 pages a month would be ideal for me


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 6, 2008)

Slips said:


> I personally thing he should go the Claymore/FMA way of releasing and just release a extended chapter every month.
> 
> 35/45 pages a month would be ideal for me


Agree, not to mention he'd have the time to fix up his art so that it's top notch when the chapter is being released, instead of waiting for the volume release to do that shit.


----------



## Slips (Apr 6, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Agree, not to mention he'd have the time to fix up his art so that it's top notch when the chapter is being released, instead of waiting for the volume release to do that shit.



Yah another plus is the art

Compare monthly releases to weekly. The art difference is unreal.

As long as he doesn't follow Kouta Hirano (Hellsing) ways. I'll release 19 pages in a month well I will if I can be arsed if not fuck you

I see a pattern here my top 2 favorite manga's are both bye lazy bastards ... fuck I'm unlucky


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, It would be better if Togashi made this like Berserk, publish the manga every fortnight.

But we can't help it when he is such a lazy pretentious bastard. 

He could have hired someone else to do his artwork. No ..... he has to do it himself  

What's his wife doing  .......


----------



## Slips (Apr 6, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Well, It would be better if Togashi made this like Berserk, publish the manga every fortnight.
> 
> But we can't help it when he is such a lazy pretentious bastard.
> 
> ...



She quit as it was too much work

She still earns shit load off Sailormoon.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 6, 2008)

Slips said:


> 10 weeks on , 10 weeks off
> 
> I'll take that better than a year off.
> 
> ...



 it hurts me to wait for FMA anyways, but a method like this (the monthly 35-45 pages) is probably better than what hes doing now. the 10 weeks thing isnt too bad considering the year we had to wait


----------



## Slips (Apr 6, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> it hurts me to wait for FMA anyways, but a method like this (the monthly 35-45 pages) is probably better than what hes doing now. the 10 weeks thing isnt too bad considering the year we had to wait



I know the month wait can be a bitch but I wish every manga was released on a monthly basis

I loved waiting a month for Claymore and then getting a ton of pages with some beautiful art to go with it.

Its gives the magaka more time to proof read/perfect everything and puts a lot less stress of them as they have a longer deadline. It just seems like it would suit Togashi's style.

We need to email him yell


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2008)

I liked this weeks chap, but yeah do we have to learn about Werefin's every observation? It just wastes chapter space.

And why did Gon scream at the end? Personally the whole Kaito thing makes no sense, I mean its impossible for Pitou to bring him back.

As for Hxh being a monthly manga, I think it suits much more to monthly than a weekly publication but if it was possible im sure Togashi would have done it already. And lets not even mention Kouta Hirano, he's proabably to busy jerking off than doing his own manga. I remember one chapter being 13 pages long once


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 6, 2008)

Good heavens, I'd rather the 10 week thing than do a monthly. At least we'll get 10 chapters straight.
A monthly would mean we'll only get 12 chapters in a year.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 6, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Good heavens, I'd rather the 10 week thing than do a monthly. At least we'll get 10 chapters straight.
> A monthly would mean we'll only get 12 chapters in a year.


Quality over quantity


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 6, 2008)

I been thinking if Pitou brings Kaito back to life and back to normal, then what reason would Gon have in needing to fight Pitou still?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2008)

Its probably impossible for him to come back to life, if he does he'll be some hideous thing that won't want to live. Lets just say Gon is being childish.


----------



## Fran (Apr 6, 2008)

Mmm. Togashi's managed to complete YYH on a weekly schedule.
If it turned monthly the agony would be ... agonizing.

A months wait to debate on a chapter >.< ... We'd have to do a fanfic, one a day for each page...

I have enough monthly releases as it is! Weekly for me. Quality is good enough for now, art and story wise.


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 6, 2008)

~50 weeks a year = 10 chapters -> 10 weeks of agony -> 10 chapters -> 10 weeks of agony -> 10 chapters.

That's approximately 30 chapters a year, with an average of 17 pages each that's about 510 pages a year.

If the manga went monthly we would get 12 chapters a year, and considering it's Togashi they would probably be about 30-35 pages each MAX. That would end up being about 360-420 pages a year.


I think the 10 weeks on 10 weeks off deal is better for us in the end. Not to mention getting 10 chapters in a row would be sweet and 2.5 month wait for it again isn't THAT much.... right?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 6, 2008)

I think he just shouldnt have a 10 week break in the first place


----------



## mootz (Apr 6, 2008)

seriousily 10 fucking weeks, if it was five i wouldnt want to killl the man since 10 and 5 is not that bad, but fuck shit damn 10 and 10 is fail just like ten ten


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 7, 2008)

ok where are all the posters


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 7, 2008)

This whole break business is just some more of that bullshit togashi like doing. 

He is lucky that his bosses let him get away with it.


----------



## Fran (Apr 7, 2008)

mootz said:


> seriousily 10 fucking weeks, if it was five i wouldnt want to killl the man since 10 and 5 is not that bad, but fuck shit damn 10 and 10 is fail just like ten ten



LMAO!  I love it

@Black Swan: Togashi-ism at its finest.


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 7, 2008)

If I was a shounen jump editor/HXH fan, I would take togashi out drinking get him extremely drunk take embarrassing pictures of him with like a banana in his mouth, mayonaise dripping from his mouth, kissing ladies who were not his wife.

Just extort his stupid ass until he starts releasing at least 50 chaps a year.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree that Togashi's bitch ass needs some spanking  

He should release chapters weekly if he is getting paid for it. 1 month vacation is acceptable but 10 weeks is ridiculous. 

And my thoughts on the previous chapter, I think Togashi is building up to Killua vs Werefin. Would be a good match-up.


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 7, 2008)

Definetly two of smart cautious characters going at it would make for a kick ass fight. There's bound to be tons of strategy and we will finally get to see killua's new move.

But that begs the question should Gon be able to beat pitou by himself or would that seem too hax.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 7, 2008)

I am not too sure about the Pitou X Gon situation. 

Gon will have cooled down considerably after that outburst. I am betting on the two of them to run off on a date once Kaito is healed. 
Kaito will obviously be the third wheel since he has no memories and is like


----------



## mootz (Apr 7, 2008)

gon vs pitoh will lead to gon going emo for awhile


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 7, 2008)

gon is a super saiyan now and pitou has one less arm to fight not to mention all that nen he/she used by healing that retarded girl and running back to the palace


----------



## Slips (Apr 7, 2008)

mootz said:


> gon vs pitoh will lead to gon going emo for awhile



Hope not


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2008)

Haven't posted in awhile, what I miss


----------



## mootz (Apr 7, 2008)

Slips said:


> Hope not



it could happen, though i would like to think he can stay sunny longer than someone like naruto



Elijah Snow said:


> Haven't posted in awhile, what I miss



free pokemanz and buttsecks

it was GREAT


----------



## Slips (Apr 7, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> Haven't posted in awhile, what I miss



cabbage



mootz said:


> it could happen, though i would like to think he can stay sunny longer than someone like naruto




Depends on how its done

Shinji (NGE) style  or Simon stlye (TTGL)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> Haven't posted in awhile, what I miss



Pitou Porn


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 7, 2008)

The thread is alive  ...... 

@ Parallax - you just missed people scheming to spank Togashi's bitch ass ..... 

Spinich > Cabbage


----------



## Slips (Apr 7, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> The thread is alive  ......
> 
> @ Parallax - you just missed people scheming to spank Togashi's bitch ass .....
> 
> Spinich > Cabbage



Spinich eh I'll keep that in mind for me next one


----------



## mootz (Apr 7, 2008)

Slips said:


> cabbage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought simon went to emo, 

shinji i am not aware of and i am not even sure what NGE off of the top of my head



Slips said:


> Spinich eh I'll keep that in mind for me next one



your current carrots(avy) are disgusting


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 7, 2008)

@ Slips - Dude .. that is just awesome XD ...... 

I need to rep you for this ....... but i need to spread 


@ Mootz - No it aint disgusting 
Nature = epic win


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2008)

Except for the penis like carrots ava, I love your set Slips


----------



## Slips (Apr 7, 2008)

lol I'm going through the vegetable list 

The cabbage set got me 14k in rep in 2 days

I will find out the most popular vegetable

----------------------------------

@Mootz NGE is Neon Genesis Evangelion and shinji spends every single episode bitching/crying and shitting himsefl


----------



## mootz (Apr 7, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @ Slips - Dude .. that is just awesome XD ......
> 
> I need to rep you for this ....... but i need to spread
> 
> ...



i dont like penis vegetables 



Slips said:


> lol I'm going through the vegetable list
> 
> The cabbage set got me 14k in rep in 2 days
> 
> ...



i need mega epic rep sets, i never has them


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2008)

Poor Shinji, one of the most fucked up character I've seen in an anime. Gon cannot reach that level of whiny so quickly.




> i need mega epic rep sets, i never has them



And the most rep set I've ever had was this (text included):


*Rep me or the kitty will cry and noone want to see a wet pussy*


----------



## Slips (Apr 7, 2008)

mootz said:


> i dont like penis vegetables
> 
> 
> 
> i need mega epic rep sets, i never has them



Generic anime female with tits = rep

Half my rep comes from noobs who want me to rep them back because I'm LSP 

-------------

Anyway I doubt Gon will go to Shinji level at least i hope not


----------



## mootz (Apr 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Poor Shinji, one of the most fucked up character I've seen in an anime. Gon cannot reach that level of whiny so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Slips said:


> Generic anime female with tits = rep
> 
> Half my rep comes from noobs who want me to rep them back because I'm LSP
> 
> ...



i never knew tits or GTFO actually worked

so basically get high rep and then you get lots of rep, its genious ill do it


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2008)

Don't diss that kitty, it got me reps when I was a noob


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 7, 2008)

You better not be talking about me 

It is obvious that people try repping people who have good rep points. that is the whole fun of having a monstrous rep. 

I want reps naaaaaaoooo 

Cute cat pics = *rep*ic win 

*goes to dig out teh pirate cat in ma sig*


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 7, 2008)

Most rep i got for a sig must've been this one:

Which was a nice feeling since it was my first gif and i spent like 6 hours to get that shit working alright.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 7, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> And why did Gon scream at the end? Personally the whole Kaito thing makes no sense, I mean its impossible for Pitou to bring him back.



There we go again; it's like nexgear forum all over again. 

Maybe it's unlikely, maybe it's unwelcome, maybe it makes more sense and it's less lame if he "stays dead"... but it is NOT impossible.

I'll recap my arguments fast:

It has not been established that he had major braindamage (which means: the braincells all died). It has just been established his head was cut off, which, as one easily can search for on google, is on itself not a cause for immediate death. It is not mere opinion; it's based on our current medical knowledge AND (when in the hxh) it's based on logical argumentation following the possibilities already shown of nen.

For people too lazy to look it up themselves, I quote: "The simple act of removing a head from a body is not what kills the brain, rather, it is the lack of oxygen and other important chemicals provided in the bloodstream. To quote Dr. Ron Wright "The 13 seconds is the amount of high energy phosphates that the cytochromes in the brain have to keep going without new oxygen and glucose""

Those 13 seconds are a conservatice estimate, some go as far as 4 minutes before the synapses in the brain die off masively due to lack of oxygen and the like. (Of course, unconsiousness sets in much sooner, due to loss of bloodpressure).

I haven't seen ANY logical counterarguments thusfar to indicate it's not possible (in the hxh world) to revive a person, even when his head has been severed. Thus, if Pitou was in time to preserve the head, it's even quite possible, seen the possibilities of nen we've seen thusfar. And that the body parts of Kaito WERE preserved in some (probably nen-induced) icecube, we can see in a frame of the manga.

For people disputing my logical argumentation:

1)Please provide links to medical sources where it is stated that death happens immediately after decapitation.
2)Please provide proof Pitou couldn't possibly be in time (in the worst case; within 13 seconds) to preserve the head
3)Please provide proof that Pitou can not restitch the head back to the body, where the arteries and nerves are put back together. (and thus, bloodpressure and nerve signals are restored, and the braincells receive oxygen back again).

Mind you, I'm not saying he ISN'T dead, I'm just saying, it's quite possible he could be back to his former self (in more or lesser degree, depending on the braindamage suffered).

Now, could one please point out which of my 3 points are *impossible*?

And if one can not, then one must logically concede the point that it is possible. It's that simple. And of course, it may be a matter of debate how far-fetched it is, but seen the fact that it is sufficient that Pitou is in time, and that the ice is a hatsu or at least preserves the cells from deterioration, it doesn't sound all that special, seen the things we already know are possible in hxh.


----------



## fxu (Apr 7, 2008)

I never got rep'd for my sig ;_;

AND MY SIG IS INFORMATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2008)

If Kaito is brught back you think it'll be the same Kaito? Gon's being naive and frankly stupid, it'll be FMA all over agian, mark my words.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice post Neby ... but there is no need to get aggressive over your opinion. 

I have a few questions on that theory which supposes that Kaito's head was sewed back before he died.

1. How does this explain how Kaito was reduced to a puppet ? He was definitely a zombie when Gon saw him. He probably would have recognized Gon if there were traces of conscience left inside him.

2. What made Pitou reattach Kaito's head ? I don't recall it but she must have got some order to have Kaito use as a training simulator and I find it hard to see how that order could have come inside the time that your theory gives the brain to stay alive. 

I personally don't want to see Kaito revived, even though his hatsu is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## fxu (Apr 7, 2008)

yay, I was rep'd for my sig


----------



## NeBy (Apr 7, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Nice post Neby ... but there is no need to get aggressive over your opinion.


You didn't see me agressive yet! 

Seriously though: most of it was copypasted from what I said in the nexgear forum, where I had to re-explain the whole thing a dozen times, so maybe some of my annoyement came through.



> I have a few questions on that theory which supposes that Kaito's head was sewed back before he died.
> 
> 1. How does this explain how Kaito was reduced to a puppet ? He was definitely a zombie when Gon saw him. He probably would have recognized Gon if there were traces of conscience left inside him.
> 
> ...




1) We don't know exactly what that puppet does and what Pitou did. If he's totally controlled by Pitou/puppet, then he could not give any reaction.

2)I think you're misunderstanding my proposed theory. The 13 seconds are only meant to be enough for Pitou to put the head back in the cave. Where, as you can see for yourself in the manga, the body parts of Kaito are seen in a sort of ice-containment (probably nen-created, or maybe a hatsu of Pitou or another ant). Once it is put there for preservation, the cells obviously will not deteriorate, and thus Pitou has all the time of the world from there on, to come up with a method of stitching all things together and controlling Kaito for the purpose of training the ants.

Mind you, I would prefer he stays dead, or at least, has serious (brain)damage from it - otherwise one could end up like Bleach, where no one f- dies, ever.

I was actually quite fond of Bleach the first season, but the second one screwed it all up, and it began to become clear nobody important (certainly not the good guys) ever died, even after getting a katana through the hart. In the long run, it ruins a series, I think. Even the most tense moments, and you'll go: ah well, they'll all survive anyhow. In this respect, FMA was f- great! It adds realism and it deepens the involvement you have for characters, when you know a character you like could actually die. Yes, it hurts, then, but it's supposed to hurt.

Imagine Kurapica dying at the hands of the genei ryodan: oh, how awful and yet how grand would that be! I already cringe at the tought! :amazed  

Anyway, I disgress.

PS. I'm going for the rep points by making intelligable posts...


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 7, 2008)

ice would kill more braincells quicker than any lack of oxygen. well if the ice was specifically made with nen for preserving the body then that is ok i guess but normal freezing/encasing in ice just won't do.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 7, 2008)

blazingshadow said:


> ice would kill more braincells quicker than any lack of oxygen. well if the ice was specifically made with nen for preserving the body then that is ok i guess but normal freezing/encasing in ice just won't do.



True, but since one usually doesn't find coffins of ice in caves to encapsulate bodyparts, one can reasonably assume it must be something nen-created. And we've already seen in the manga that some uses of nen can prohibit deterioration of cells (and dying alltogether), even when the head is half eaten - see the 'indoor fish' of Kuroro.

Therefor, within the hxh world, it's not that far-fetched to believe that nen-ice used for preservation actually preserved the bodyparts without further deterioration.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 7, 2008)

@ neby: I really enjoy reading your posts. Although I don´t agree completely.
You´ve got my reps for your intelligent ideas.

PS: I try to get reps by making stupid jokes and rather thoughtful theories in the Naruto-section. But it just doesn´t work  I can´t see the "Oversoul has a brilliant future"-crap anymore. Please help out nah just joking I want to earn my reps. Because the good feeling about it has to be kept, if you know what I mean.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 7, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> @ neby: I really enjoy reading your posts. Although I don?t agree completely.
> You?ve got my reps for your intelligent ideas.
> 
> PS: I try to get reps by making stupid jokes and rather thoughtful theories in the Naruto-section. But it just doesn?t work  I can?t see the "Oversoul has a brilliant future"-crap anymore. Please help out nah just joking I want to earn my reps. Because the good feeling about it has to be kept, if you know what I mean.



Well, to be honest: actually, I don't.

I just saw one poster after another talk (and beg) about rep-points, but I have no idea what rep points are, where you can see them, what you can do with it, etc.

I'm rather new here, after all. I only just found out how to place my avatar-pic in this forum... what ya think?

BTW, I saw that "NeBy has a brilliant future" too, when I looked myself up in google to find this thread back. What does that mean? I can't actually find that comment back, only in the cache of google it's viewable.

Clearly, some things are still mysteries to lil me!


----------



## mootz (Apr 7, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> @ neby: I really enjoy reading your posts. Although I don?t agree completely.
> You?ve got my reps for your intelligent ideas.
> 
> PS: I try to get reps by making stupid jokes and rather thoughtful theories in the Naruto-section. But it just doesn?t work  I can?t see the "Oversoul has a brilliant future"-crap anymore. Please help out nah just joking I want to earn my reps. Because the good feeling about it has to be kept, if you know what I mean.





NeBy said:


> Well, to be honest: actually, I don't.
> 
> I just saw one poster after another talk (and beg) about rep-points, but I have no idea what rep points are, where you can see them, what you can do with it, etc.
> 
> ...



rep earning techniques:
lulz
tits (non pron of course)
joining repwhore FC like UG
general repwhoring

the most honorable of these techniques is of course being funny followed by tits. Repwhoring is wrong and mods will punish you if they see it

to rep click on the scale underneath the avys, to see your rep click on the user cp in the top left.

to learn more about reps go to the FAQ


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 7, 2008)

mootz said:


> the most honorable of these techniques is of course being funny followed by tits. *Repwhoring is wrong and mods will punish you if they see it*


Lolz Shanks, they be comming after you


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 7, 2008)

I wonder how Kaito will act once he revived?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 7, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I wonder how Kaito will act once he revived?



If Togashi wants to keep it at its most realistic, the reviving won't succeed. If he does come up with a revival, I think he needs to explain it along the lines of my theory. Because, let's face it, if  Pitou really could revive people who are long since dead (including braincells), there is, logically, no reason whatsoever not to fight Gon and Killua, and then get back to reviving the snot-girl.

There must be SOME reason she didn't do it...and the 13 secs is a reason, because, though I don't doubt she is still stronger then Gon and Killua togehter...even for such a hot bitchy pussycat it would be stupid to think she could beat them in 13 secs.

Anyway, if he's revived, it can go two ways: being reborn as a retard with massive loss of memory and/or personality...or he *does* remember everything, and we're in for some emo-moments. Maybe spiced up a bit with a sad future/temporary life, like: he can only stay alive as long as Pitous' hatsu is working on him, or something. Melodramatic stuff, thus.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 7, 2008)

Btw, I'm in a new discussion on nexgear forum again, and I was wondering what people think here.

It's about the perceived healing powers of reinforcement nen-users. It is claimed there, that reinforcement-nen automatically means one has also healing-nen abilities. The claim is based on an interpretation of Kurapica with his fight with Ubo... but I think the interpretation is lacking.

In that chapter, he says he 'strengthens his healing abilities' (when healing his broken arm) he *does not* say he's using reinforcement nen at that moment. In the anime it is also shown his chain (with the cross) has another color than that of reinforcement. But I got this answer:



> color has nothing to do with nen. It just an effect the anime try to show. Not togashi doing.
> 
> and yes what zero said was the explanation. Reinforcement user are with the ability to heal them selves pretty fast. Gon showed this countless time. Kurapica ability was in a way capitalizing on his level of reinforcement to a n extent where he is utilizing every single point of his reinforcement capabilities (100% of his reinforcement capabilities.).Thus he heals himself pretty quick.



My response:

I don't think that's true. Whether it is Togashi's intent or not (he did create a frontpage with Gon having a colored nen, though) to use colors, in the anime they still use a specific color for a specific nen-type. So it doesn't matter much if it has in truth color or not; they are consistent in giving reinforcement yellow-redish color, and every other nen-type also its own color. And the different nen-types DO exist. So, if they are right in their interpretation of what nen is used by kurapica, it can't be reinforcement. Since it isn't the same color, apparently they've come to another conclusion of what kind of nen was used. They may be wrong of course, but it indicates it's not a given that reinforcement equals having nen-healing abilities, as one claims here.

I'll repeat my question: Is there any direct evidence (an explanation that says it, or directly shown) in the manga or anime that reinforcement-nen automatically has healing-abilities? Can one point to those chapters, please?

You claim Gon can heal himself pretty fast, which is true, but that's rather a natural ability. This can be deduced from the fact he healed pretty fast after his fight in the celestial tower - EVEN though he could not use any nen there, because his teacher had forbidden it. Besides, Killua also rapidly healed (seen in the manga where he was rescued by the octopus)...and Killua hasn't got reinforcement.

I've never seen Gon or Killua actually *use* a reinforcement-nen-ability to heal themselves. Did you? The only time he was clearly nen-healed was in GI, but that was with a nen-card, not by his own reinforcement nen.

I'm not saying it IS another nen, I'm just wondering about peoples' certitude here. I've seen a lot of 'severed head = dead' and 'reinforcement-nen = healing abilities' being claimed as facts...but I hardly see any supporting evidence or arguments for it. On the contrary, as I've pointed out, there are indications which one would logically lead to think it's *not* the case.

But maybe I'm wrong in being so sceptical, and people can point me to chapters or explanations of the mangaka (or in the manga/anime) where it is made obviously clear?


I was wondering what people in this forum think about it?


----------



## Fran (Apr 7, 2008)

So many long posts.

I'll get down to reading some soon.

For those of you who use faceboook...

*HUNTER X HUNTER APPRECIATION SOCIETY ON FACEBOOK*

See, got your attention.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 7, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> So many long posts.
> 
> I'll get down to reading some soon.
> 
> ...



i am already on it


----------



## Fran (Apr 7, 2008)

lol, if any of you are bothered to fiddle around with the updates and stuff, i'm happy to made you admin/moderator of facebook's largest hxh group with 100 members!
[woot]

@hgf: x.x


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2008)

Im in it too Mattarusin.


----------



## Fran (Apr 7, 2008)

There's lots of hot hunter fangirls from all over the place Cmgogo. I'm going to add one of them and hope its you X3
For the record, my name is actually Matthew


----------



## Gary (Apr 7, 2008)

wow many people here are hisoka fan girls


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2008)

Matthew, why is your facebook name Mattarusin?

Btw im calling you eromatt from now on


----------



## Fran (Apr 7, 2008)

I used Mattaru as my Final Fantasy 11 nickname. [when I played for 2 years 3 years ago]

It was a fun 2 years.

 I'll call you HentaimsterGogo 

Update: Pitou begging...IS SO EROTIC


----------



## Gary (Apr 7, 2008)

some one answer me


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 8, 2008)

@ Neby - Togashi's Nen groups are characterized by personalities in a consistent way. Hence what applies to a nen user from a group probably applies to a majority of the Nen users.

Reinforcement manifests itself in a Nen user if he has been in close contact with nature from the beginning. I think that is the reason behind Gon's superhuman hearing and eyesight.

Gon's healing also has the same roots IMO. As a youngster, he was in the forest most of the time and such close contact with nature resulted him in developing abilities akin to animals. Gon's healing is strengthened by the discovery of his Reinforcement Nen. I dont think it is the other way around. 

Reinforcement only strengthens the user's advantages, instead of giving new abilities. Kurapica should also have had some healing abilities, which got strengthened by his Reinforcement nen.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 8, 2008)

pitou x gon doujins would be appreciated rght now lol

meleoron x killua ones as well

and palm x bizet hahahah

yeah i'm bored. when do we get spoilers


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 8, 2008)

well, Robin/Hisoka is supposed to have her internet back by now ...

she will anyway come to work and post the latest spoilers as soon as she can.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 8, 2008)

she better or i'll get out my whip





i want to see netero fight the king


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 8, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> she better or i'll get out my whip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey did you say whip?? ..... 

I am just lurking and there are no news or spoilers 

@ Shanks - I will have my internet by friday so from next week, I will be back to my usual job of spoilering 

@ i hate sasuke - Did you just say Hisoka Fan Girls?????? I am here


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 8, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Hey did you say whip?? .....
> 
> I am just lurking and there are no news or spoilers
> 
> ...



Do whips work against you  ?

No spoilers is it ....  

Friday is too long . We need spoilers a lot before that. 

Have fun at work 

*Walk teh plank* while you are at it :atreyu


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 8, 2008)

SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKS

I missed you 

I shall walk the plank 

no there are no spoilers which is really annoying, text spoilers should have been out by today and the pics should come out tomarrow the latest thursday


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 8, 2008)

I am pissed off today ...... 

No spoilers, one of the equations I derived was wrong .... ( i still can save teh day though )

I need mah spoilers


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 8, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKS
> 
> I missed you
> 
> ...



Roooooooooobbbbbbbbbbbbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn!!!! 

You have no idea how KloWn bullied me while you was away! He's so evil! 

Damn! I expect your comeback to be accompanied with spoilers.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2008)

ROBIIIINNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!! You Hisoka loving Freak

When do you come back permanently?

And wheres the spoilers, I have big expectations for Knuckle v Yuppi


----------



## Vyse (Apr 8, 2008)

Phew I?m actually pretty happy there are no spoilers out yet. I just can?t stand them  Can?t we get at least a seperate spoiler-thread? (Because even if you guys spoiler-tag them, I can?t resist and HAVE to read them, I?m so weak..)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry MasterBait, I would have told you but it was so funny to read the conversations between you and KLoWn


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 8, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Roooooooooobbbbbbbbbbbbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!
> 
> You have no idea how KloWn bullied me while you was away! He's so evil!
> 
> Damn! I expect your comeback to be accompanied with spoilers.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Who dares to mess with my Master Bait(er) 

LOL That sounded stupid 

I shall try my best I will try to sneak off work on wednesday and thursday so I can get the spoilers 



> ROBIIIINNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!! You Hisoka loving Freak
> 
> When do you come back permanently?
> 
> And wheres the spoilers, I have big expectations for Knuckle v Yuppi



Yooooo CMGOGO or shall I call HentaiMasterGoGo 

I will come back on Friday this friday XD hopefully XD

I want to see the convo of Master Bait & KLoWn though

KLoWn is a tough one he usually grills his opponents before they know it XD

Oooooooooooooooooo we have some spoiler text but I will wait till someone translates


----------



## Taleran (Apr 8, 2008)

script time


*Spoiler*: _posted by BF and Euro-guy_ 



from BF from the Euro-guy


Ch. 277 script from Ero-guy:

Spoiler:
煽り「恐怖と重圧の中メレオロンがキルアと合流!!」

　HUNTER×HUNTER
　No.277◆侮辱

キルア「……よし」
　　　　「ここなら大丈夫だろ 説明してくれ」
メレオロン（〝神の共犯者〟解除!!）
　　　　　　「シュートがリタイヤして」
　　　　　　「ナックルが単独ユピーと戦ってる 手を貸してくれ！」
　　　　　　「ナックルの奴逃げの一手で」
　　　　　　「時間を稼ぐつもりらしいんだ 無謀だぜ!?」
キルア「オッケ 〝神の共犯者〟最低何秒いける？」
メレオロン「最初は無様に10秒でタップしたけど落ち着けて
きた」
　　　　　　「不動でいいなら絶対一分いける！」
キルア「充分」
　　　　「あと一回分だけオレにくれ」
　　【キルア人差し指を立てる】

　キルアが人差し指を立てたおよそ三分五秒前
　ナックルは宙にいた
　ナックルが自ら思う最高の長所は逃げ足であった
　　【ナックル飛び降りながらユピーの攻撃をかわす】
　仲間を逃がすため警官を殴り倒し
　パトカー4台 白バイ2台を相手に脚力のみで一昼夜走り回り
　結局 逃げおおせたのが小学校卒業の日

　カイゼル型
　最高速度を維持し走り続ける持久力は
　チーターのそれを遥かに凌駕する

　シュートのため姿を現し
　ヒットアンドアウェイの霍乱戦法を選択した…
　ナックルは概ね正しい
ナックル「！」
　　【ナックルを追って飛び降りず建物の奥へ戻るユピー�
�
ナックル（追って来ねェ…!?）

　誤算があるとすれば意識の違いである

ナックル「シュートが!! やべえ!!!」
　　【シュートの元へ全力で戻るナックル】

　シュートとナックルにとってユピーは重要な標的である�
�
　ユピーにとっての二人はそうではない
　護衛軍の任務は王の護衛であり
　敵を王に近付けない事を念頭に行動している
　ユピーはまだ王が玉座の間にいるものと認識しており
　自分が階段付近の監視を任された以上
　現状ではピトーとプフの両名が
　王の護衛についていると確信している
　よってユピーにとって重要なのは
　玉座の間に敵を近付けない事であり
　敵の数が不明な現状においては
　自らに憑いた敵の能力の正体も二の次
　逃げた敵も瀕死の敵も警戒の範疇外なのである

　シュートは生きていた
　位置から考えて踵を返したユピーの
　目に触れたのは明らかである
　ユピーにとってシュートの生死は全くの関心外
　それは全身全霊を賭けて闘っている二人に嘗て無い屈辱�
�与えた

ナックル「払って終いか 手前らにとっちゃ…」
　　　　　「オレもシュートもただの蝿かよ!?」
　　　　　「上等だ……せいぜい後悔するといいぜ」
　　　　　「その蝿の攻撃で十数分後にはテメェはトぶん�
�……ッ!!!」

　【三階からユピーの声】
ユピー「いねェのかオイ!! オイ!!」
ナックル（モラウは玉座の間で〝監獄ロック〟ことはプフ�
�一対一!!）
　　　　　（王は玉座の間にいねェ…!!）
　　　　　（間抜けがッ 蛻の玉座を守ってろ!!）
　　　　　（オレはシュートを連れて対岸から高みの見物�
�決め込むぜ!!）
　　【シュートに肩を貸し移動するナックル】
シュート「チク…ショウ…」

　ナックルが誤算に気付いた時
　新たな誤算はもう生まれていた
ナックル（シュートとユピーは目が合った…！）
　　　　　（その時シュートは死を覚悟しただろう…）
　　　　　（オレ達はそういう闘いに臨んだ!!）
　ついさっき思考でなぞった冷静な言葉とは裏腹に
　ナックルの臓腑は生涯最高の怒りで湧き立っていた
　血濡れのシュートをただ一蔑し
　三階へと向かったであろうユピーの表情を想い
　新たに生まれた誤算にナックル自信も気付いた
ナックル（そのシュートをあの野郎は侮辱(シカト)した!!）
　　　　　（戦友を侮辱されたまま…黙って見過ごす!?
　　　　　（何の為!?）
　　　　　（世界の為!?）
　　　　　（人類の為!?）
　　　　　（それで仮に任務を果たしてシュートと握手を�
�わす!?）
　　　　　（やったな!!……と肩を叩きお互いを讃える!?）
　　　　　（親友を侮辱されたまま………!?）
　　　　　（出来る訳がねェ!!!!）
　　　　　「あり得ねェ…」
　　【ナックル肩を貸すのを忘れシュートを地面に落とし�
�しまう】
シュート「……お 前…な……」
ナックル「あ ワリィ」
　　　　　「ワリィついでだ もう少しここで我慢してくれや」
　　　　　「まだ面と向かって野郎の顔面に一発も入れて�
�ーからよ」
　　　　　「必ず…オメーの分も!! ぶち込んで来っからよ!!!」
シュート（…ここで 冷静にナックルを止めるのがオレの役目…）
　　　　　（正気か!?よせよ!!黙って時間を稼げって……）
　　　　　（それが…オレの…!!）

シュート「頼む…ッ ナックル!!!」
　　　　　「畜生っ!!! あの野郎…」
　　　　　「オレを…オレを…ゴミみたいに見やがった」
　　　　　「あの糞野郎にオレの分も…ッッ!!!」
ナックル「応っ 任せろ!!!」
　　　　（師匠すんません オレ達バカなんです）
　新たな誤算
　　　　（世界より大事なものがあるんです!!）
　大切なものの重さ





　　【玉座の間 ユピーが監獄ロックの煙に攻撃する】

ユピー「…チイッ」
　　　　（この煙もオレの攻撃が効かねェ!?）
　　　　「王!!」
　　　　「ピトー!! プフ!!いねェのか!! オイ!!
　　　　「オイ!!」

モラウ（あれはユピーか!?）
　　　　（まさか二人は殺られりまったのか…!?）
　　　　（会長は上手くやってるといいが…）
　　　　（なぜプフは呼びかけに応じない？）
　　　　（おかしい…！なぜコイツはこんな悠長に殻にこ�
�ってられるんだ!?）
　　　　（本来ならもっと慌てて王の元へ向かう努力する�
�ず）
　　　　（オレ達は…蟻の…護衛軍の何かを誤解している�
�!?）
　　　　（この作戦は果たしていい方向へ進んでいるのか�
�!?）
　　　　（迷うな!! オレは任務を遂行するのみ!!）
プフ（疑惑…不安…焦燥…負の感情に包まれながらも信念�
�割合は揺るがない）
　　　（優秀な戦士の感情図…惚れ惚れします）
　　　（しかしそれがあなたの決断を鈍らせる枷となるの�
�す…）

ユピー「くそっ」
　　　　（なぜピトーの〝円〟がでてねェんだ!?）
　　　　（王もピトーもプフもどっかに消えたってのか!?）
　　　　（オレだけおいて…!? 何があった!? 何が起こってる!?）
ポットクリン「時間です 利息がつきます」
ユピー「うるせェ!!!」
　　　　（肩の黒い霧は消えねェし…こいつはどんどん数�
�増えやがる）
　　　　（早く王を探さねば）
　　　　（しまった下のハエ殺しとけば肩の霧は消せたか�
�知れねェのに）
　　　　（しかし早く王を探さねば）
　　　　（なんなんだクソ!! イライラするぜ!!!）

　　【ナックルがユピーの前に現れる】
ナックル「よォ」

ユピー「なんなんだよ どいつもこいつもよォオオオオ」

0:02:09:04

煽り「見下し、蔑み、侮辱する敵!!」
　　　「怒れ、ざらつけ、闘えナックル!!!!」


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2008)

This whole thread has become re-goddamn-diculous


----------



## Taleran (Apr 8, 2008)

seemes to be happening alot recently


neway I mixed up now the script is there


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



From the using the online translator I gathered the chapter is mainly about Knuckle and Yuppi, and looks like Shoot might be dead. We'll have to wait for someone to provide a good translation but it seems like a good chapter.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 8, 2008)

Seems like an action heavy chapter.


----------



## Fran (Apr 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Woot Trans_ 



I used my 1337 japanese skills:

Shoot is dead and Knuckle has been exposed.
Hotel Rafflesia deactivates and Yupi regains his lost limbs.

Knuckle receives a blow and is knocked out.
Before Yupi finishes him off however, an arm blocks his attack. A figure of a large puppet is revealed...
And Ging stands before Knuckle!
Elsewhere, Pitou's time has ran out. He activates his third and final ability, 'Reverse Quantum' and time stands still temporarily...





















Not 






 I'm sorry


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 8, 2008)

@Mattaru


*Spoiler*: __ 



You totally got me with that


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The second you said Gin I knew you were lying



> Elsewhere, Pitou's time has ran out. *He* activates his third and final ability, 'Reverse Quantum' and time stands still temporarily...



I think you meant she


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 8, 2008)

@ Elijah Snow - are you referring to the spam non-useful discussions ??

It looks so much better from this side of the coin 
but we will try to tone it down now that the spoilers are out. 

@ Mattaru


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ging gave you away 
Nice one though. 




Off topic: Arsenal visit Liverpool today for their third meeting in the space of a week. Hoping Arsenal go through.


----------



## Fran (Apr 8, 2008)

Obviously. Only about 2% of all these posts are relevant.
The rest are fanfics, gender debates and rampant fanboy fapping.

I like 

@Cmgogo: Schrodinger's Uncertainty Principle.
Until Pitou pulls his her pants down, we will never know the gender


----------



## NeBy (Apr 8, 2008)

I just made a babel-fish translation...

It absolutely made no sense...


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 8, 2008)

@shanks

seeing that game right now. Liverpool scored a beautiful goal. I really dont have a squad I root for but just want to see a good match.

On topic.

we need someone to translate this spoiler


----------



## NeBy (Apr 8, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> So many long posts.



Many of wich are mine! 

It's to balance the ultra-short off-topic ones!


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 8, 2008)

So is that script confirmed or just some fanfic bullshit?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 8, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> So is that script confirmed or just some fanfic bullshit?



It seems ligit, but without someone who really understands japanese to translate, one can only make out the general tenure of the chapter. Trying to actually understand everything makes your head hurt:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Medium メレオロン of fanning "fear and heavy pressure flows together with キルア! ! " HUNTER×HUNTER No.277 & insult キルア "...... even if" "if here the ろ which is all right to explain", メレオロン (? Crime partner of God? Cancellation! ! ) "Chute retiring," "the knuckle fighting with independent ユピー, the る hand is lent,! "" The intention of making time it seems "with move of the person escaping of the knuckle", it is the ぜ which is rash is! ? "キルア" オッケ? Crime partner of God? Lowest no second it can go? If "メレオロン" first however the tap it did unshapely in 10 seconds, it settled, "" it is possible to be firm, absolute one minute it can go! "キルア" sufficiently "" just rear one batch in me giving " < The キルア index finger is raised > As for the knuckle before the approximately three minute five seconds when キルア raises the index finger the highest merit which the knuckle which is in space thinks personally being flight, it is While < the knuckle jumping off, it exchanges the attack of ユピー > In order to let escape the companion, it knocks the officer and to the partner whole day and night runs around patrol car 4 white bi- 2 units by only leg power and escapes after all and the せ is day of elementary school graduation Kaiser type full speed is maintained and the endurance which is continued to run surpasses that of the cheetah much For shooting the form was displayed and selected the heatstroke strategy of the hit Andor way... the knuckle in general correct knuckle "! " < Chasing the knuckle, ユピー which does not jump off and returns to the inner part of the building? ? Don't you think? the knuckle (you chase, ェ...! ? ) If we assume that there is miscalculation, it is the difference of consciousness Knuckle "chute! ! And べ obtaining! ! ! " < To the origin of chute the knuckle which returns being all power > ユピー is the important target for chute and the knuckle? ? As for two people for ユピー so as for duty of the guard troop who is not it is the guard of the king and the enemy not being able to get near to the king still we recognize ユピー which has acted in mind the thing where the king is between the ball seat and above by their is entrusted the supervision near the stairway, when under present conditions both names of Pitot and プフ have been attached to the guard of the king, it is convinced depending, as for being important for ユピー between the ball seat the enemy it is not to be able to get near and regarding the present condition where the number of enemies is unclear personally 憑 also natural shape of ability of the enemy which is escaped back burner the enemy Also the dying enemy is outside category of precaution As for chute thinking from the position where you have lived, as for touching the eye of ユピー which returns the heel for ユピー which is clear as for life and death of chute as for that outside completely interest betting systemic all spirit, the fighting っ て the humiliation which is not the 嘗 て in two people who are? ? It gave The knuckle "paying, the end it is whether foreward and others the っ ちゃ..." "me chute the simply fly! ? "" It is fine...... at the very most you should have regretted "with attack of that fly of the ぜ" over ten minutes later as for テメェ the ト ぶ it is? ? ...... ッ! ! ! " < From third floor voice of ユピー > Don't you think? ユピー "to be, ェ or オイ! ! オイ! ! "Knuckle (as for モラウ between ball seat? Prison lock? As for thing プフ? ? Pair one! ! Don't you think?) (as for the king to be between the ball seat, ェ...! ! ) (Stupidity keeping the ball seat of the ッ 蛻, the ろ! ! ) (As for me accompanying chute, from the other side high straw raincoat sight-seeing? ? The ぜ which it presumes! ! ) < The knuckle which lends the shoulder to chute and moves > Chute "チク... Shaw..." When the knuckle becomes aware in miscalculation, as for new miscalculation the knuckle which already has been born (as for chute and ユピー the eye was agreeable...!) (That time chute probably will be was prepared death...) (as for me such fighting it was and faced! ! ) Unintentionally, expression of ユピー where the calm word which is traced with っ coming thought as for the bodily organ 腑 of the knuckle it grew contrarily with life highest anger and chute of the blood getting wet which stands faced to the simply first disdaining three floor and probably will be was thought and the knuckle which knuckle self-confidence becomes aware in the miscalculation which is born anew (shot the very that guy insult (シカト)! ! ) (You are insulted while... saying nothing, you overlook the comrade! ? (Because some! ? ) (Because of the world! ? ) (For mankind! ? ) (Duty as expected temporarily with that chute and handshake? ? The わ it does! ? ) (You did! ! ...... With the shoulder is hit and each other is praised! ? ) (While the close friend you are insulted.........! ? ) (Don't you think? the meaning which it is possible ェ! ! ! ! ) "It is, don't you think? profit ェ..." You forget that < the knuckle shoulder is lent chute dropping to the land? ? You put away > Chute "...... before........." knuckle "あワリィ" "ワリィ next already you are patient a little here where is and" "still facing the surface, inserting also the one shot in the face of the guy? ? - The empty "" by all means... also amount of オメー! ! From the っ which you throw! ! ! "Chute (... stopping the knuckle calmly here my function...) (sanity? ? It does! ! Saying nothing, makes the time the っ て......) (that... me...! ! ) Chute "you ask... the ッ knuckle! ! ! "" Domesticated fowl and animals raw っ! ! ! That guy... "" me...... the rubbish would like to see me seeing and wants the っ "" in that droppings guy my amount... ッッ! ! ! "The knuckle" application/response っ leave! ! ! "(The master it does, it is increase it is my foolish is) new miscalculation (there are more important ones than the world, it is! ! ) Weight of important ones < Between ユピー of the ball seat attacks in the smoke of the prison lock > ユピー "... チイッ" (this smoke my attack effective combining ェ! ? ) "King! ! "" Pitot! ! プフ! ! Don't you think? to be, ェ? ! オイ! ! "オイ! ! " モラウ (as for that ユピー? ? ) (Two people being killed never and the り waiting...! ? ) (The chairman doing well, the る is good, but...) (why プフ it does not respond to calling?) (It is strange...! Why コイツ is dense leisurely in such a shell? ? The っ て and others れ る it is! ? If) (originally being flurried more, it faces to the origin of the king, you endeavor? ? The ず) (I... the ant... have misunderstood what of the guard troops? ? ! ? ) (As for these maneuvers being advanced to the direction which it is possible to carry out? ? ! ? ) (It is perplexed! ! I accomplish duty only! ! ) プフ (doubt... insecurity... irritation... be wrapped in negative feeling, belief? ? Ratio does not shake) (the feeling figure of the excellent soldier... to fall in love, but you fall in love) (, it becomes the shackles where that can dull your decision? ? It does...) ユピー "く そ っ" (why Pitot? Circle? Coming out, don't you think? ェ it is! ? Whether) (king and Pitot and プフ the どっ it goes out, passing? ? ) (Just I putting...! ? There was something! ? Something happening, the る! ? ) ポットクリン "the interest which is time is attached", ユピー "せ ェ which can! ! ! "(It goes out and don't you think? ェ does the fog where the shoulder is black... it is dense steadily number? ? If increasing and solves the る) (quickly does not search the king) (below putting away, the fly murder, turn off the fog of the shoulder high? ? Don't you think? know, but to ェ) (you do not search the king quickly) (クソ which is no what! ! The ぜ which is done nervous! ! ! ) < The knuckle appears before ユピー > Knuckle "ォ" ユピー "it is no what, the ど always it is dense the usual, ォオオオオ" 0:02:09:04 The enemy where fanning "you despise, disdain, insult! ! "" Get angry, the plate attaching, the fighting obtaining knuckle! ! ! ! "


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 8, 2008)

Summary of the script by silentknell 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Summary:

Meleoron explains what's going on with Knuckle and Shoot, and asks Killua to help Knuckle. Killua asks how long Meleoron will be able to make God's Accomplice last, and Meleoron replies that he could do one minute.

"That'll be enough" says Killua, and raises his index finger.

Three minutes and five seconds before this, Knuckle was in the air, dodging Yupi's attack. Knuckle has always thought that the best skill he is endowed with is his ability to run away. *insert flashback of elementary school Knuckle running away from the police* In this situation, he chose the path of "Hit and Away."

However:

Knuckle suddenly realized that Yupi did not follow him, and instead went back into the building.

"Shoot's in trouble!" He raced back towards Shoot.

The miscalculation lies within their intentions. To Knuckle and Shoot, Yupi was an important target. The same cannot be said for Yupi towards the invaders. For Yupi, his mission is to protect the King, to keep the invaders from coming close to the King.

In his mind, Yupi had assumed that the King is still in his throne room, and that Pitou and Pufu are already there, protecting him. In a situation where the number of the enemy is unknown, guarding them from more enemies is the utmost priority.

Shoot was alive, and from Yupi's position, it was obvious that he had seen him. But it became apparent that Yupi was not concerned whether Shoot was alive or dead. For Shoot and Knuckle who were fighting with their lives, this was an insult and clear sign of disrespect.

Knuckle: "Blowing us off like we're couple of flies? Fine, you'll just regret this later. The attack that this fly had given you earlier will force you to go bankrupt in ten minutes or so...!"

From the third floor:

Yupi: "Hey! Ain't you in there? Hey!"

Knuckle reasons that Morau is with Pufu, one on one within the Prison Lock. That meant king was not there. Yupi can protect the empty nest all he wants, while he can carry Shoot to safety.

Shoot: "Damn... it."

Suddenly Knuckle realized that Shoot and Yupi must have seen each other. "At that moment, Shoot must have prepared himself for his death. That's the type of battle we placed ourselves in." Knuckle became increasingly furious by the second.

"AND YUPI IGNORED HIM??" Can I overlook this plain display of disrespect? For what? The world? For humanity? So what if we successfully finish our mission later? Am I going to shake hands with Shoot, and congratulate each other by patting each other on the back? And forget that my best friend has just been disrespected?? Hell no!"

Knuckle drops Shoot and tells him that he's going to go punch Yupi in the face for both of them.

Shoots realized his usual role is to stop Knuckle from doing things that are stupid. And yet, right then, what came out of his mouth was:

"Please... Knuckle. That bastard, he looked at me like I was trash. Damn it. Get him... for me."

Knuckle tells Shoot that he can depend on him, and rushes off, apologizing to Morau in his mind for their idiocy. "There is something more important than the entire world." That is the weight of something you care about.

Yupi is smacking the smoke of the Prison Lock, but realizes it's ineffective.

Morau hears him, and worries about the fate of his two students, and wonders whether Kaichou is doing alright. "And why isn't Pufu answering Yupi's calls? Why isn't he rushing to be with the King? Perhaps we've misjudged something about them? Is my plan working?"

"No. Don't waver. I must simply concentrate on my mission."

Pufu admires Morau's strong resolution. "But that exactly will be what will slow your decision down."


Yupi wonders why Pitou is not using his En and whether they had just left him all alone. "What the hell is going on??"

Potclean: "Your interest has increased."

Yupi: "SHUT UP!" His mind wandered, "This thing ain't disappearing, and the number just keeps increasing. I need to hurry up and find the king. Oh shit, if I had just killed that bug downstairs, this thing could have disappeared... but I REALLY need to find the King. Ah DAMN. I'm really getting pissed off."

Knuckle suddenly appears in front of Yupi.

Knuckle: "Yo."

Yupi: "What the hell is up with everybody around here..."


----------



## Fran (Apr 8, 2008)

Smells kind of fake ... x.x
We'll see.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If it's true ... It's rather long. knuckle is pretty


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 8, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Smells kind of fake ... x.x
> We'll see.
> 
> 
> ...



Knuckle is so GAR he makes me . 

A man who throws away the fate of the world in order to spite the thing who disrespected him and his friendpek


----------



## mootz (Apr 8, 2008)

was it stated what type gin was

i am thinking reinforcement like gon but i dont know


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 8, 2008)

Dont think so, but I would guess it would be either specialization or reinforcement.


----------



## mootz (Apr 8, 2008)

that is what i was thinking


----------



## Fran (Apr 8, 2008)

Ging would be transformation because he's an unpredictable sod who abanadoned his son 

lol@Osaka yawning

You know what?
Once Hisoka owns Kuroro, [which won't happen ] then Machi is going to rape him


----------



## mootz (Apr 8, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Ging would be transformation because he's an unpredictable sod who abanadoned his son
> 
> lol@Osaka yawning
> 
> ...



what about his animal control like gon? or is that not a reinforcement thing just a freecks thing?


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 8, 2008)

Ging is probably specialisation. Lawl, his nen might be like Kurapika that he can use all categories at 100%, and he has developed abilities from each of those nen categories.

He'll be fucking hax!


----------



## Fran (Apr 8, 2008)

Haha ^^ 
I love all the hype the fans give Ging! I'd love it if he turned out to be Tompa-level. Then the fanboys would cry till Kingdom come!

He's an Architecture Hunter. He restores lost ruins  which is pretty cool, instead of a huge hyped up "catch-the-villains I'm a hero" esque father character.

Maybe his abilities are something along those lines.

He did create Greed Island after all.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 9, 2008)

ging will be off the fucking hook when we finally see him. the q is who will kill him? cuz he has to be killed in order for gon to kill that person and surpass his dad


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 9, 2008)

how many more chapters before the next hiatus is it ? 

Tompo needs a gaiden.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 9, 2008)

tompa and hanzo and shalnark all do


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 9, 2008)

nice one Mattaru


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 9, 2008)

I am also betting my monies on Ging being Reinforcement. 
He grew up in the same environment as Gon, and it is already said that Reinforcement is the most balanced of all the Nen groups. It is my hunch that Ging is also Reinforcement.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 9, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Once Hisoka owns Kuroro, [*which won't happen *] then Machi is going to rape him



Hisokatard Mood: ON

How dare you? 

It will happen


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 9, 2008)

hisoka vs kuroro vs jairo for final villian yeah 

probably hisoka he is most msyeriuos and earliest introduced by far


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 9, 2008)

I feel bad cause I haven't been keeping up with HxH lately. I'll have to start up reading it again.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 9, 2008)

its really easy reading nice and relaxing

the pictures leave much to be desired though

but the plot flows quick


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2008)

> but the plot flows quick



Not so much lately, Togashi's been taking too much time. 

I can't believe before the hiatus began I thought he might just finish the arc in the next 10 chapters, how stupid was I?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2008)

the best plans only last until the battle begins


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 9, 2008)

Lawl indeed. The only plan that has succeeded really, is separating the King.



> I can't believe before the hiatus began I thought he might just finish the arc in the next 10 chapters, how stupid was I?


You're not the only one, though I was expecting it to last for 15 chapters. Togashi jumped around a lot, I guess that would be attributed to the huge cast of characters.

My guess, the Ant Arc will end in Volume 30. We're currently in Volume 27, so 30 more chapters after the break.
Of course, Togashi could very well stretch this to 35.


----------



## neostar8710 (Apr 9, 2008)

i like the jumping around, cause mangas that tend to focus on one thing for too long gets really boring fast. well its ok as long as the fights dont last too long...


----------



## Slips (Apr 9, 2008)

Taleran said:


> the best plans only last until the battle begins



The truth is spoken


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I am also betting my monies on Ging being Reinforcement.
> He grew up in the same environment as Gon, and it is already said that Reinforcement is the most balanced of all the Nen groups. It is my hunch that Ging is also Reinforcement.



I agree that Ging is probably a Reinforcement just like his son Gon.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 9, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I agree that Ging is probably a Reinforcement just like his son Gon.



I bet Ging is a Specialisation type. Come on, Ubo was God of Reinforcement, he´s best in this type.

Ging is top tier, probably more powerful than Netero. He wouldn´t be that good if he was a Reinforcement.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

Well everyone can tell that someday Gon well be as great as his dad which can only happen if there both Reinforcement.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 9, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I agree that Ging is probably a Reinforcement just like his son Gon.



That would mean he's rather simple-minded. I didn't quite have the impression his dad is that way. Granted, we know scant about him, but we do know he made a great job of preserving antique architectural buildings...somehow, that doesn't sit too well with a reinforcement user.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2008)

heh that would just mean you accept Hisoka's trick to divert Gon's attention


----------



## NeBy (Apr 9, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> I bet Ging is a Specialisation type. Come on, Ubo was God of Reinforcement, he?s best in this type.
> 
> Ging is top tier, probably more powerful than Netero. He wouldn?t be that good if he was a Reinforcement.



I largely agree. Ok, maybe not with that last part. "As good as" is a very tricky thing to say in the hxh world, because we've already seen it's a complex issue to determine who's better.

It's not just a matter of 'having the most nen', after all - which is one of the reasons I like hxh; it breaks the tradition DBZ has started. It's not an endless cyclus of getting more and more nen, and thus becoming stronger and beating everyone. Sure, Killua DO get stronger...which is logical, if you train. But it doesn't become as absurd as in DBZ, where one destroys a whole planet with one energybeam comming out of a finger.

Even those considered the best of their trade (like Ubo, Zeno, etc.), are not uberpowered in regard to their peers, and can't destroy whole cities just by looking at it. They are also on the summit of their power; it's not like they just keep getting more and more insane power.

We already seen that somebody wich is normally stronger, can be beaten by someone with less nen, depending on their fitness and health. We've also already seen that making strategic and tactical decisions can get you the upperhand, even on a stronger nen-user. All those things mean, it's very difficult to actually predict or claim one nen-user is 'better' than another, provided they're both not TOO far different in nen.

So, Ging (or somebody else) could be as strong or stronger with reinforcement as Netero, depending on all those other factors (battle-experience would probably be in favor of Netero, though).

Yet... I'm rather skeptical too about Ging being reinforcement. It just doesn't seem to suit him very well - at least, the little we know about him. Then again, he grew up in the same area (nature) as Gon and such, so maybe his surroundings were similar enough to have reinforcement too.

Ah well, we'll see at the end, when Togashi finishes the series....in a year of 20, probably...


----------



## NeBy (Apr 9, 2008)

Taleran said:


> heh that would just mean you accept Hisoka's trick to divert Gon's attention



lol.

It was more then a trick, however. I remember the others agreeing with his - rather crude, granted - psychological explanation.

Mind you, it doesn't mean reinforcement-users are complete simpletons (Ubo was not, for instance), but it does indicate some peculiar single-mindness once they've made up their mind, and a tendency to...how should I put it? Well, they're like people with ADHD. ;-)


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 9, 2008)

Dont underestimate Reinforcement users 

they are not slow ... remember how Gon comes up with unconventional ideas to problems ? The one where he and Killua escape Nobunaga's clutches with him stranded in a dark room with his En completely activated ... 
Now that was some humiliation (worth commiting suicide over tbh )

Greed Island certainly looks like a wacky idea to train people. It is perfectly plausible for a Reinforcement user have come up with it. 
Don't judge everyone based on Ubo. The top Nen users will all have tried to overcome the natural limitations that their specific Nen type puts on them. 
If there were something Ging could have done to overcome the perceived drawbacks of Reinforcement, he has done it already.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 9, 2008)

Spoiler Pics:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2008)

Seems like the whole chapter lol.

Oh and I think Ging would be a reinforcement type. He grew up in the same area as Gon I think so he would have been mixed with the nature a lot and such. He is also simplistic just his general interaction with Gon and such.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 9, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Spoiler Pics:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Looking niiice, even with the lack of fighting.
But i think you can cut down the number of times you show each pic lol.


----------



## mootz (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks hisoka


----------



## Fran (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for spoilers.
Looks to be a freaking awesome action chapter


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 9, 2008)

I AM BACKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK Baby

I have internet at home & brought spoiler pics as well XD

@ KLoWn - I only have put them once I dont know why its showing it more than once


----------



## mootz (Apr 9, 2008)

welcome back


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you thank you

It feels good to be back


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

Those are great spoiler pics.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 9, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> I bet Ging is a Specialisation type. Come on, Ubo was God of Reinforcement, he?s best in this type.
> 
> Ging is top tier, probably more powerful than Netero. He wouldn?t be that good if he was a Reinforcement.



 I gotta say, although there is a chance ging IS reinforcement, i do think hes gonna be specialisation. specialisations are the people with the unpredictable techniques, the unique type of the HXH verse, and unless gin takes reinforcement to a new level, we need a 'wow' factor from him, and that will be due to a uber unique and powerful technique- specialisation allows him to have one.


----------



## mootz (Apr 9, 2008)

ging will have simple attacks like gon,


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

In that case, how come Gon is not a Specialisation type instead?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 9, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> In that case, how come Gon is not a Specialisation type instead?



Why Gin being specialisation makes Gon one too?


----------



## Fran (Apr 9, 2008)

lol what will Gon really specialise in?
Dating older women? A tour of Whale Island?
^^ ~ Gon's too simple minded to fit into a specialisation category. Ging seems to be the same.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

Well I just feel it in my gut that both Ging and Gon have the same Nen Type.


----------



## Xell (Apr 9, 2008)

Or maybe he's a transformation type. The fact that he's running from Gon implies to me that he's a deceitful person.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 9, 2008)

Goood point


----------



## Nakor (Apr 9, 2008)

Xell said:


> Or maybe he's a transformation type. The fact that he's running from Gon implies to me that he's a deceitful person.


hahaha. that is a good point, if you go by hisoka's description of nen types


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 9, 2008)

hisoka wil pwn gon and his father


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 9, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> hisoka wil pwn gon and his father



QFT Its the fact


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

But even Hisoka has more than he can match when it comes to Ging though.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2008)

Ging will most likely be Specialization, and as for him v Hisoka, I doubt it would happen. But if it did bungee gum to the rescue


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

But Ging is probably many times stronger than Meruem who might be stronger than Hisoka.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 9, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Ging will most likely be Specialization, and as for him v Hisoka, I doubt it would happen. But if it did bungee gum to the rescue



Spoken like a true man 

Nothing is higher than Hisoka

just checking *yeah hisokatard is on*


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

But I am pretty sure that Ging is stronger?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL on serious matters I suppose Gin would be stronger than Hisoka but I doubt they will ever be fighting


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

But I agree that against pretty much anyone else would be victory for Hisoka.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 9, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But I agree that against pretty much anyone else would be victory for Hisoka.



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY 

QFT


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 9, 2008)

That is the truth.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 9, 2008)

Hisoka is strong but winning against everyone but Ging?

I smell overestimation here


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 9, 2008)

We are only messing about XD


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 9, 2008)

i am not messing
hisoka is the strongest
i wont say ging is stronger until i see something from him


----------



## Fran (Apr 9, 2008)

Ging is all speculation. I'm a big advocator of Ging = NOT uberpwnsome but I seem to be the only one  It would be much more interesting if he had some strange ability instead of masses of huge raw power.

On a more interesting note... I was browsing through the bath house...
They had *TTGL porn *

...I didn't dare click on the thread. Imagine all the tasteless GIGA DRILL ... Ahh >.<!


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey mattaru,

I have started reading Deadman Wonderland btw


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



whoa who is going crazy, knuckle?!?!? thats a weird face and pose he has there, talk about GAR. shoot looks so pathetic too ah well, i guess knuckle vs yupi is the way its gonna go, what a test for the knuckster. hopefully yupi is dumb enuff to let potclean activate. plus some more pufu yes pufu is my fave RG


----------



## Gary (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah they both look weird and good for you hisoka its a great manga


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 10, 2008)

Knuckle is so GAR that even if yupi kills him Potclean will become 100x stronger drain yupi completly and end with shoot tapping yupi in the forhead ftw

Off topic:

Why are there no hxh emoticons???


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

I am glad that Shoot is still alive.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 10, 2008)

i guess the knuckmeister has to take over the role of "super angry badass hero" after gon turned into a little wuss man


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

Gon is only going through a phase!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 10, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But Ging is probably many times stronger than Meruem who might be stronger than Hisoka.



 i seriously doubt that anyone in the series will be several times stronger than meruem. dont underestimate the king, hes a fucking beast. 

 also, mattaru, we've been waiting for so long to see gin's power, i doubt togashi would provide such godly hype and then not back it up. bisuke did say hes undoubtedly one of the top 5 nen users in the world. I feel he will not be a physical beast, we have seen that, togashi needs to 'wow' us with a character hes been hyping for so long, and he will: with an uber ability.

 also: hisoka V all


----------



## Gary (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah gin has to be one of the best or the hype will fail


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> Off topic:
> 
> Why are there no hxh emoticons???



Sign my siggi I am trying to get more people so we can have hisoka emoticon


> i guess the knuckmeister has to take over the role of "super angry badass hero" after gon turned into a little wuss man



So true 


> also: hisoka V all



Word


----------



## Gary (Apr 10, 2008)

i am wondering if soem one is going to turn super sayian


----------



## fxu (Apr 10, 2008)

I see a lot of re-drawing to be done...

I also foresee a mildly late Binktopia scan :\


Blame the mangaka for putting text over artwork and the drawings overlapping the borders


----------



## Gary (Apr 10, 2008)

fxu said:


> I see a lot of re-drawing to be done...
> 
> I also foresee a mildly late Binktopia scan :\
> 
> ...



just wondering are you the cleaner


----------



## fxu (Apr 10, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> just wondering are you the cleaner



Along with thatbabo, yes.

I clean and typeset HxH under Binktopia.


----------



## Gary (Apr 10, 2008)

ahh i wish icould be a cleaner expect i cant be my photoshop cs3 to work


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WHoa! We're gonna see some fucking insane Knuckle!!  

And Shoot looks pathetic (as usual LOS) although I am glad he's alive. I doubt Knuckle can take on Yupi alone, but man! He's awesome! I am looking forward in reading this chapter. Seems like a good one, albeit it isn't action-packed (as what we wished for) and Pufu.

On a random note, Potclean is cute.


----------



## Outlandish (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys just a quick question i've started to read this manga again (starting from the arc just after Greed Island) and just wondering does the art pick up ? or is it quite bad for a while ?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 10, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> Hey guys just a quick question i've started to read this manga again (starting from the arc just after Greed Island) and just wondering does the art pick up ? or is it quite bad for a while ?



 well the mangaka was 'ill' and yes for quite alot of chapters from where you are the art wont be great, it does sorta pick up at 261... im telling you though, art shouldnt be the one thing to stop you from an amazing manga, you'll love the plot and if youve read it all from the beginning you should know how awesome it is.

 dont be discouraged coz of the art X3


----------



## Outlandish (Apr 10, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> well the mangaka was 'ill' and yes for quite alot of chapters from where you are the art wont be great, it does sorta pick up at 261... im telling you though, art shouldnt be the one thing to stop you from an amazing manga, you'll love the plot and if youve read it all from the beginning you should know how awesome it is.
> 
> dont be discouraged coz of the art X3



heh don't worry but art is also a big factor for me it's different from a story and the art is/are big part of manga though i do understand how awesome this is i'd would rather watch the anime then pick up but the OVA's end at greed island right ? i watched all the anime till the part where Hisoka leaves the spiders it was great


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 10, 2008)

So, how many of you guys actually like the narration part in the Togashi story-telling?..you know, the dialog box in every panel...It somehow remind me of the HongKong comic.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 10, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> heh don't worry but art is also a big factor for me it's different from a story and the art is/are big part of manga though i do understand how awesome this is i'd would rather watch the anime then pick up but the OVA's end at greed island right ? i watched all the anime till the part where Hisoka leaves the spiders it was great



 the anime ends at the end of greed island  = no chimera ant arc. and if art is such a factor for you, the volume releases are cleaner and better, get them, just DONT GIVE UP ON HXH. lol.



Rokudaime said:


> So, how many of you guys actually like the narration part in the Togashi story-telling?..you know, the dialog box in every panel...It somehow remind me of the HongKong comic.



 the narration? i like it. It gives good depth and shows exactly what going on, its just togashis way of doing things. I also likes when he takes us directly into killuas mind to see exactly how hes thinking... It does stretch things out alittle and perhaps doesnt focus on action as much, and that would be ok if he didnt have to go on damn hiatus every 10 weeks.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 10, 2008)

Rokudaime said:


> So, how many of you guys actually like the narration part in the Togashi story-telling?..you know, the dialog box in every panel...It somehow remind me of the HongKong comic.



The narration is awesome. I enjoy it.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

I like the narration too, It makes it more intense


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2008)

I like the narration, its better than having empty panels of characters just looking at each other, like Naruto.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 10, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> oh shit Knuckle



*Spoiler*: __ 




SHITX3 
 SSJ KNUCKLE FTW!!

pufu gon' die!




 hey everyone, we are officially the most viewed thread and by far the one with the most posts (not to mention the best ) in the whole of floor 2 library. 170,000 views + 

:WOW :WOW. this thread has come along way since i first posted on page 39:WOW :WOW


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't forget that this is the only place where the people know how to throw a party 

Does this call for a celebration ?  

we needs a *walking on teh plank* ceremony


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 10, 2008)

^^  all those refusing to walk the plank meet our good friend hisoka (the one from the manga, not robin lol)


----------



## Outlandish (Apr 10, 2008)

btw guys just another qustion where was the main cut off point for HxH and when did it start up again ? (from chapters)


----------



## Gary (Apr 10, 2008)

i dont know i have been only reading for a few weeeks and ssj knuclke ftw


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 10, 2008)

Shoots face...IS PRICELESSS!!! HXH is EPIC, EPIC, EPIC, WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God this is too good


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 10, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> btw guys just another qustion where was the main cut off point for HxH and when did it start up again ? (from chapters)



chapter 260  we were abandoned for a whole year.

 its back though, and KICKIN(chimera ant)ASS


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 10, 2008)

> So, how many of you guys actually like the narration part in the Togashi story-telling?..you know, the dialog box in every panel...It somehow remind me of the HongKong comic.



At first I didnt like it b/c I thought togashi was force feeding the reader the mood and atmosphere of the conflicts instead of leaving that too the readers imagination. Now I'm just used to it


----------



## Vyse (Apr 10, 2008)

I like the new story telling. It adds more realism and epicness into the manga. It?s also better than having some random side-character to comment on stuff he shouldn?t even know about ( zetsu, anyone? ).

Oh btw is it just me or are there way more posters than before active in this forum? HxH-subforum, here we go


----------



## Outlandish (Apr 10, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> chapter 260  we were abandoned for a whole year.
> 
> its back though, and KICKIN(chimera ant)ASS



okay so the art picks up ?  only chap 230 atm


----------



## Gary (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah it does


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 10, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> It?s also better than having some random side-character to comment on stuff he shouldn?t even know about ( zetsu, anyone? ).


? **


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> hey everyone, we are officially the most viewed thread and by far the one with the most posts (not to mention the best ) in the whole of floor 2 library. 170,000 views +
> 
> :WOW :WOW. this thread has come along way since i *first posted on page 39*:WOW :WOW



You deserve reps for that 

@ Shanks - I agree with a partyyyyyyyyy


----------



## NeBy (Apr 10, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But I agree that against pretty much anyone else would be victory for Hisoka.



I doubt it. He's weaker then Netero and if he's a close match, also to Mereum. I think he's even a little bit weaker than Kuroro. When/if those two are ever gonna fight, it will be epic, but in the end, I think Kuroro will steal hisokas' bubble-gum nen-thingy.

That means it would be a close match against Killua's daddy and Zeno too.

As we've seen before that the outcome of matches depend on a lot of factors, one can't be really sure who would come out as winner, of course. But I doubt Hisoka would totally pwn any of those mentionned before.


PS.For hisokafans: please ignore what I said as the obvious ravings of a lunatic.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I doubt it. He's weaker then Netero and if he's a close match, also to Mereum. I think he's even a little bit weaker than Kuroro. When/if those two are ever gonna fight, it will be epic, but in the end, I think Kuroro will steal hisokas' bubble-gum nen-thingy.
> 
> That means it would be a close match against Killua's daddy and Zeno too.
> 
> ...



I am trying reaaaaaaaaally hard to ignore it but I cccant "HISOKA WILL PAWN ALL"

LOL


----------



## NeBy (Apr 10, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> whoa who is going crazy, knuckle?!?!? thats a weird face and pose he has there, talk about GAR. shoot looks so pathetic too ah well, i guess knuckle vs yupi is the way its gonna go, what a test for the knuckster. hopefully yupi is dumb enuff to let potclean activate. plus some more pufu yes pufu is my fave RG



Pufu is a gay butterfly who will become a gay caterpillar.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2008)

Pufu is undoubtbly great

And little gay and retarded, but great none the less.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

:rofl I agree with the retarded part XD


----------



## NeBy (Apr 10, 2008)

*hxh amv*

For the purpose of repwhoring...I mean, general interest in sharing good hxh stuff, I'm signing my pic with one of the coolest youtube hxh AMV's I found.

It's not made by me, but it's still very good, so don't let that hold back your rep-points!


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

I have given away too much rep for today  I will rep it tomarow


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

I forget, is it Pitou or is it Yupi that stronger?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

Pitou is the one against gon and Yupi is the one against Knuckle, strength wise we still dont know which is stronger for def, most say yupi but I stick with pitu


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

I see since I heard that Pufu is the weakest of the Royal Guard.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 10, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I forget, is it Pitou or is it Yupi that stronger?



I think it was never stated. By physical strength it?s Yupi for sure, by fighting ability I?d say Pitou


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

So there both poweful in there own way.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

yep they are I guess each have their own speciality


----------



## NeBy (Apr 10, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I have given away too much rep for today  I will rep it tomarow



Right.

Well, you can already help me out with the youtube thingy signature. I've seen others here inserting a frame of a youtube movie itself. I, however, only get a link, and if I delete the url, it just comes as plain text between 'youtube'-brackets.

I guess I'm doing something wrong? 

I searched for it in the faq, but only got something how to block it, not how to insert it...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

I can't rep you either NeBy since I need to spread the rep around first?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

take the nl off from the begining and put www instead:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgZ8Flnqapg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUB E* ] Jeremy Clarkson had it spot on when he called him the _"good looking version of Richard Hammond"_.[/ *YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeBy (Apr 10, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> I think it was never stated. By physical strength it?s Yupi for sure, by fighting ability I?d say Pitou



I think that is correct.

But I remember that there was at least one thing Pitou was best at of all Royal Guards, and that was using her nen for sensing others. The name of the technique eludes me for the moment, but it's the same thing Zeno used to find Kuroro. It was said masters could have a radius of 50 meter; Zeno had one of 300! Wow!


----------



## Slips (Apr 10, 2008)

Knuckle :amazed

Just seen the spoiler pics


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Slips 

Indeed knuckles 

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay I am a torture specialist XD


----------



## NeBy (Apr 10, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> take the nl off from the begining and put www instead:
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUB E* ] Jeremy Clarkson had it spot on when he called him the _"good looking version of Richard Hammond"_.[/ *YOUTUBE]



I just did that, but it doesn't seem to work for me... 

It works for you though...maybe you can transfer the rep you get by it to me! 

Does it make a difference whether you put it in as a sig, or just in the chatbox?

Edit: ok, I got it right this time.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

I dont think so


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

That is a great arc indeed in that video.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 10, 2008)

NeBy said:


> I think that is correct.
> 
> But I remember that there was at least one thing Pitou was best at of all Royal Guards, and that was using her nen for sensing others. The name of the technique eludes me for the moment, but it's the same thing Zeno used to find Kuroro. It was said masters could have a radius of 50 meter; Zeno had one of 300! Wow!



It?s "En" to the best of my remembrance.

Great amv btw, I love that arc.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree that Pitou's En is really superior.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 10, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> It´s "En" to the best of my remembrance.



Yep, En. It's strange how one remembers details (like the 50m -300m), but then I couldn't remember the name of it immediately. (Though it would have come back to me; I remember Nobunaga uses that same technique also, but with him it was a relatively small nen-radius... about the radius that he could wield his katana, I think...3-4 meters?)

Is it explicitly said somewhere what the radius was of Pitou? I know it was special because with her, it wasn't really in a form of a circle, but rather something randomly distributed. But what was her max range? 500 meter? A mile?

I don't even think Zeno or any other human en-master could come close.




> Great amv btw, I love that arc



Yeah, I know, it's one of my favorite arcs too. And one of my favorite AMV's. The guy who created this has combined the music and the scenes in a great way - the sadness of Kurapica couldn't have been better portrayed.   

I've been thinking about making some AMV's myself, but I simply don't know how to start. I guess one needs some vid-editing software?


----------



## Fran (Apr 10, 2008)

The AMV in your signature is awe
AWE
AWESOME! ... Beautiful. I LOVED that scene...And Kurapika turns me on 




edit: The Melancholy of Kurata Kurapika


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

It must be because Pitou is a perfect cat-person chimera ant?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 10, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> *You deserve reps for that *
> 
> @ Shanks - I agree with a partyyyyyyyyy



 indeed i do  cant believe there has been another 333 pages since when i first posted :WOW I'll rep you guys when i can .

 also, people- for the royal guards, the ranking i see is easy:


*Spoiler*: __ 





pitou: the most powerful of the lot, very high nen level and very good combat ability.

yupi: the 'strongest' of the lot in pure raw strength, although not ahead of pitou by too much, he has a monstrous nen level though isnt good at using it. quite dim-witted.

pufu: the intellectual one. undoubtedly the cleverest, although physically the weakest. doesnt mean hes weak, hes a thinker and can control his nen to very good levels aswell as use jyounen and assign people suited nen abilities.

lol felt like spoilering this


----------



## NeBy (Apr 10, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> The AMV in your signature is awe
> AWE
> AWESOME! ... Beautiful. I LOVED that scene...And Kurapika turns me on
> 
> ...



Good!! Don't forget my reppoints!


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> indeed i do  cant believe there has been another 333 pages since when i first posted :WOW I'll rep you guys when i can .
> 
> also, people- for the royal guards, the ranking i see is easy:
> 
> ...



 I guess we spammed alot XD 

Nice ranking btw, I couldnt put it better


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

That ranking works perfectly.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 10, 2008)

no you guys r wrong. 

see this is how it goes

1- pufu
2 - yupi
3 - pitou

why you may ask? pitou wont even fight 
yupi is getting his ass kicked 
but pufu will win his battle and kill morau


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> no you guys r wrong.
> 
> see this is how it goes
> 
> ...



One word: :rofl


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

Are you sure that is what going to happen?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

I am pretty sure Morau will die and Pitou not fighting is pretty possible too


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

In that case who is going to kill Pufu?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

God knows maybe both die, he seems suicidal


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

I will settle for such a outcome.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 10, 2008)

Poor Knuckle is going to get owned.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

I feel sorry for Knuckle too.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 10, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> In that case who is going to kill Pufu?



who *can* kill pufu?  it might take ging or jairo or hisoka or even all three



Vegeta's Urine said:


> Poor Knuckle is going to get owned.



didnt you see the pics? please look at that pic of knuckle going absolutely gangster pissed and tell me that again


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 10, 2008)

Knuckles sooo manly god.....got to make a rape stomp odb thread just to make him look uber


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

Jairo? But we don't even know if he powerful or not?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

Knuckle not Jairo, 

in the side note: Jairo will be super powerful, he is an ant now


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

I guess that Jairo is powerful since he was the leader of the NGL before he became a chimera ant.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

Yep, Do you think its possible that he will be as powerful (if not more) as Meruem?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

I guess it depends on his Nen ability?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 10, 2008)

jairo seems more like a clever behind the scenes manipulator than a direct powerful attacker, i dont think he will get stronger than the king but he will play a major role


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree that Jairo will have a major important role later on.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 10, 2008)

@ Abnormal -  I suppose you are right about that


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 10, 2008)

So let now talk about this, whatever happen to the five missing Squadron Commanders?


----------



## Fran (Apr 10, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So let now talk about this, whatever happen to the five missing Squadron Commanders?



Bee-horn sama is now the self-proclaimed King of Whale Island.

He has made Mito-san his queen, and when Gon comes back he'll be like: "GON...I AM YOUR UNCLE!"


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Bee-horn sama is now the self-proclaimed King of Whale Island.
> 
> He has made Mito-san his queen, and when Gon comes back he'll be like: "GON...I AM YOUR UNCLE!"



Has someone been stalking Togashi? You know it all Mattaru

Do you guys think Pitou will go with Gon to Pejin? How silly of Gon to think a guard would seperate himself from the king.

As for Killua v Werefin, talk about getting destroyed. Killua's gonna rip the shits head off, and I can't wait


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 10, 2008)

man still no spoiler script what the hell

ah well, i just cant wait for the pufu madness


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 11, 2008)

I like Bee-horn since of all the Squadron commanders he has the most raw power and is a bullt type and seems like one of the more friendly of the chimera ants too.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 11, 2008)

This thread has been a lot alive lately 

Robin will search us some spoilers soon .... 

btw, who do you think runs the Killua household ? 

1. Silva
2. Zeno
3. The female robocop aka Killua's mum


----------



## Gary (Apr 11, 2008)

the female robotcop


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 11, 2008)

Well isn't she that way because of that time when Killua attack her? Also who is Robin?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 11, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> This thread has been a lot alive lately
> 
> Robin will search us some spoilers soon ....
> 
> ...



killuas mom is useless (well, not completely ), nah but seriously: silva runs the family but asks zeno for help/ advice I'd say...

 as for Jairo; I assure everyone here that he WILL play a big role later on, im SURE of it. why would togashi go to all the trouble of showing us his traumatic past? I think, if not a major villain, he has to play a role. He does sorta seem like the kind of guy Gon can change by speaking to him, dunno- might happen.


*Spoiler*: __ 



:WOWSSJ knuckle FTW :WOW


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 11, 2008)

zeno seems to be the superior zoldick. but silva i think is stronger or at least gives a more eerie feeling


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 11, 2008)

I am pretty sure that the next arc will be the Jairo arc.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 11, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well isn't she that way because of that time when Killua attack her? Also who is Robin?



My former name was Nico Robin, people still call me Robin cause they all prefer that

@ Shanks - hmmm I go with Killua's mom :rofl


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 11, 2008)

So that explains why you have a Nico Robin ava and sig.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah I also RP her thats why I keep the set so people in the RP FC know who I am


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 11, 2008)

That cool to know and it makes perfect sense as well.


----------



## Gary (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah but nico why did you change your name to hisoka couldnt some one take your place


----------



## Rokudaime (Apr 11, 2008)

Jairo? The NGE King?

Well..I totally forgot this guys until you guys brought it up..LOL

I dont think he will be stronger than King but he might be very manipulative monsters and love to mindfck his prey.


----------



## Gary (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah i have always wondred about it but i just keep thinking that he is the king


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 11, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> yeah but nico why did you change your name to hisoka couldnt some one take your place



Because of what my custome title says


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 11, 2008)

hisoka will be final villian i think, he wants to go to town on two ripened fruits


----------



## Gary (Apr 11, 2008)

nah he wont e i think he will be like one of the tester to make sure their ready to be more powerful


----------



## ?ber-man (Apr 11, 2008)

*277 Script from NG*
*Spoiler*: __ 



煽り「恐怖と重圧の中メレオロンがキルアと合流!!」

　HUNTERHUNTER
　No.277◆侮辱

キルア「よし」
　　　　「ここなら大丈夫だろ 説明してくれ」
メレオロン（〝神の共犯者〟解除!!）
　　　　　　「シュートがリタイヤして」
　　　　　　「ナックルが単独ユピーと戦ってる 手を貸してくれ！」
　　　　　　「ナックルの奴逃げの一手で」
　　　　　　「時間を稼ぐつもりらしいんだ 無謀だぜ!?」
キルア「オッケ 〝神の共犯者〟最低何秒いける？」
メレオロン「最初は無様に10秒でタップしたけど落ち着けて
きた」
　　　　　　「不動でいいなら絶対一分いける！」
キルア「充分」
　　　　「あと一回分だけオレにくれ」
　　【キルア人差し指を立てる】

　キルアが人差し指を立てたおよそ三分五秒前
　ナックルは宙にいた
　ナックルが自ら思う最高の長所は逃げ足であった
　　【ナックル飛び降りながらユピーの攻撃をかわす】
　仲間を逃がすため警官を殴り倒し
　パトカー4台 白バイ2台を相手に脚力のみで一昼夜走り回り
　結局 逃げおおせたのが小学校卒業の日

　カイゼル型
　最高速度を維持し走り続ける持久力は
　チーターのそれを遥かに凌駕する

　シュートのため姿を現し
　ヒットアンドアウェイの霍乱戦法を選択した
　ナックルは概ね正しい
ナックル「！」
　　【ナックルを追って飛び降りず建物の奥へ戻るユピー��
�
ナックル（追って来ねェ!?）

　誤算があるとすれば意識の違いである

ナックル「シュートが!! やべえ!!!」
　　【シュートの元へ全力で戻るナックル】

　シュートとナックルにとってユピーは重要な標的である��
�
　ユピーにとっての二人はそうではない
　護衛軍の任務は王の護衛であり
　敵を王に近付けない事を念頭に行動している
　ユピーはまだ王が玉座の間にいるものと認識しており
　自分が階段付近の監視を任された以上
　現状ではピトーとプフの両名が
　王の護衛についていると確信している
　よってユピーにとって重要なのは
　玉座の間に敵を近付けない事であり
　敵の数が不明な現状においては
　自らに憑いた敵の能力の正体も二の次
　逃げた敵も瀕死の敵も警戒の範疇外なのである

　シュートは生きていた
　位置から考えて踵を返したユピーの
　目に触れたのは明らかである
　ユピーにとってシュートの生死は全くの関心外
　それは全身全霊を賭けて闘っている二人に嘗て無い屈辱��
�与えた

ナックル「払って終いか 手前らにとっちゃ」
　　　　　「オレもシュートもただの蝿かよ!?」
　　　　　「上等だせいぜい後悔するといいぜ」
　　　　　「その蝿の攻撃で十数分後にはテメェはトぶん��
�ッ!!!」

　【三階からユピーの声】
ユピー「いねェのかオイ!! オイ!!」
ナックル（モラウは玉座の間で〝監獄ロック〟ことはプフ��
�一対一!!）
　　　　　（王は玉座の間にいねェ!!）
　　　　　（間抜けがッ 蛻の玉座を守ってろ!!）
　　　　　（オレはシュートを連れて対岸から高みの見物��
�決め込むぜ!!）
　　【シュートに肩を貸し移動するナックル】
シュート「チクショウ」

　ナックルが誤算に気付いた時
　新たな誤算はもう生まれていた
ナックル（シュートとユピーは目が合った！）
　　　　　（その時シュートは死を覚悟しただろう）
　　　　　（オレ達はそういう闘いに臨んだ!!）
　ついさっき思考でなぞった冷静な言葉とは裏腹に
　ナックルの臓腑は生涯最高の怒りで湧き立っていた
　血濡れのシュートをただ一蔑し
　三階へと向かったであろうユピーの表情を想い
　新たに生まれた誤算にナックル自信も気付いた
ナックル（そのシュートをあの野郎は侮辱(シカト)した!!）
　　　　　（戦友を侮辱されたまま黙って見過ごす!?
　　　　　（何の為!?）
　　　　　（世界の為!?）
　　　　　（人類の為!?）
　　　　　（それで仮に任務を果たしてシュートと握手を��
�わす!?）
　　　　　（やったな!!と肩を叩きお互いを讃える!?）
　　　　　（親友を侮辱されたまま!?）
　　　　　（出来る訳がねェ!!!!）
　　　　　「あり得ねェ」
　　【ナックル肩を貸すのを忘れシュートを地面に落とし��
�しまう】
シュート「お 前な」
ナックル「あ ワリィ」
　　　　　「ワリィついでだ もう少しここで我慢してくれや」
　　　　　「まだ面と向かって野郎の顔面に一発も入れて��
�ーからよ」
　　　　　「必ずオメーの分も!! ぶち込んで来っからよ!!!」
シュート（ここで 冷静にナックルを止めるのがオレの役目）
　　　　　（正気か!?よせよ!!黙って時間を稼げって）
　　　　　（それがオレの!!）

シュート「頼むッ ナックル!!!」
　　　　　「畜生っ!!! あの野郎」
　　　　　「オレをオレをゴミみたいに見やがった」
　　　　　「あの糞野郎にオレの分もッッ!!!」
ナックル「応っ 任せろ!!!」
　　　　（師匠すんません オレ達バカなんです）
　新たな誤算
　　　　（世界より大事なものがあるんです!!）
　大切なものの重さ





　　【玉座の間 ユピーが監獄ロックの煙に攻撃する】

ユピー「チイッ」
　　　　（この煙もオレの攻撃が効かねェ!?）
　　　　「王!!」
　　　　「ピトー!! プフ!!いねェのか!! オイ!!
　　　　「オイ!!」

モラウ（あれはユピーか!?）
　　　　（まさか二人は殺られりまったのか!?）
　　　　（会長は上手くやってるといいが）
　　　　（なぜプフは呼びかけに応じない？）
　　　　（おかしい！なぜコイツはこんな悠長に殻にこ��
�ってられるんだ!?）
　　　　（本来ならもっと慌てて王の元へ向かう努力する��
�ず）
　　　　（オレ達は蟻の護衛軍の何かを誤解している��
�!?）
　　　　（この作戦は果たしていい方向へ進んでいるのか��
�!?）
　　　　（迷うな!! オレは任務を遂行するのみ!!）
プフ（疑惑不安焦燥負の感情に包まれながらも信念��
�割合は揺るがない）
　　　（優秀な戦士の感情図惚れ惚れします）
　　　（しかしそれがあなたの決断を鈍らせる枷となるの��
�す）

ユピー「くそっ」
　　　　（なぜピトーの〝円〟がでてねェんだ!?）
　　　　（王もピトーもプフもどっかに消えたってのか!?）
　　　　（オレだけおいて!? 何があった!? 何が起こってる!?）
ポットクリン「時間です 利息がつきます」
ユピー「うるせェ!!!」
　　　　（肩の黒い霧は消えねェしこいつはどんどん数��
�増えやがる）
　　　　（早く王を探さねば）
　　　　（しまった下のハエ殺しとけば肩の霧は消せたか��
�知れねェのに）
　　　　（しかし早く王を探さねば）
　　　　（なんなんだクソ!! イライラするぜ!!!）

　　【ナックルがユピーの前に現れる】
ナックル「よォ」

ユピー「なんなんだよ どいつもこいつもよォオオオオ」

0:02:09:04

煽り「見下し、蔑み、侮辱する敵!!」
　　　「怒れ、ざらつけ、闘えナックル!!!!」




*Script Summary (also from NG)*
*Spoiler*: __ 




Meleoron explains what's going on with Knuckle and Shoot, and asks Killua to help Knuckle. Killua asks how long Meleoron will be able to make God's Accomplice last, and Meleoron replies that he could do one minute.

"That'll be enough" says Killua, and raises his index finger.

Three minutes and five seconds before this, Knuckle was in the air, dodging Yupi's attack. Knuckle has always thought that the best skill he is endowed with is his ability to run away. *insert flashback of elementary school Knuckle running away from the police* In this situation, he chose the path of "Hit and Away."

However:

Knuckle suddenly realized that Yupi did not follow him, and instead went back into the building.

"Shoot's in trouble!" He raced back towards Shoot.

The miscalculation lies within their intentions. To Knuckle and Shoot, Yupi was an important target. The same cannot be said for Yupi towards the invaders. For Yupi, his mission is to protect the King, to keep the invaders from coming close to the King.

In his mind, Yupi had assumed that the King is still in his throne room, and that Pitou and Pufu are already there, protecting him. In a situation where the number of the enemy is unknown, guarding them from more enemies is the utmost priority.

Shoot was alive, and from Yupi's position, it was obvious that he had seen him. But it became apparent that Yupi was not concerned whether Shoot was alive or dead. For Shoot and Knuckle who were fighting with their lives, this was an insult and clear sign of disrespect.

Knuckle: "Blowing us off like we're couple of flies? Fine, you'll just regret this later. The attack that this fly had given you earlier will force you to go bankrupt in ten minutes or so...!"

From the third floor:

Yupi: "Hey! Ain't you in there? Hey!"

Knuckle reasons that Morau is with Pufu, one on one within the Prison Lock. That meant king was not there. Yupi can protect the empty nest all he wants, while he can carry Shoot to safety.

Shoot: "Damn... it."

Suddenly Knuckle realized that Shoot and Yupi must have seen each other. "At that moment, Shoot must have prepared himself for his death. That's the type of battle we placed ourselves in." Knuckle became increasingly furious by the second. 

"AND YUPI IGNORED HIM??" Can I overlook this plain display of disrespect? For what? The world? For humanity? So what if we successfully finish our mission later? Am I going to shake hands with Shoot, and congratulate each other by patting each other on the back? And forget that my best friend has just been disrespected?? Hell no!"

Knuckle drops Shoot and tells him that he's going to go punch Yupi in the face for both of them.

Shoots realized his usual role is to stop Knuckle from doing things that are stupid. And yet, right then, what came out of his mouth was:

"Please... Knuckle. That bastard, he looked at me like I was trash. Damn it. Get him... for me."

Knuckle tells Shoot that he can depend on him, and rushes off, apologizing to Morau in his mind for their idiocy. "There is something more important than the entire world." That is the weight of something you care about.

Yupi is smacking the smoke of the Prison Lock, but realizes it's ineffective.

Morau hears him, and worries about the fate of his two students, and wonders whether Kaichou is doing alright. "And why isn't Pufu answering Yupi's calls? Why isn't he rushing to be with the King? Perhaps we've misjudged something about them? Is my plan working?"

"No. Don't waver. I must simply concentrate on my mission."

Pufu admires Morau's strong resolution. "But that exactly will be what will slow your decision down."


Yupi wonders why Pitou is not using his En and whether they had just left him all alone. "What the hell is going on??"

Potclean: "Your interest has increased."

Yupi: "SHUT UP!" His mind wandered, "This thing ain't disappearing, and the number just keeps increasing. I need to hurry up and find the king. Oh shit, if I had just killed that bug downstairs, this thing could have disappeared... but I REALLY need to find the King. Ah DAMN. I'm really getting pissed off."

Knuckle suddenly appears in front of Yupi.

Knuckle: "Yo."

Yupi: "What the hell is up with everybody around here..."




well, a little late posting it, but here it is anyway


----------



## Vyse (Apr 11, 2008)

Where?s mah scan?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2008)

We'll probably have to wait till Saturday for a scan. And I was hoping for Jairo to be included in this arc but I guess Togahsi has bigger things planned for him.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 11, 2008)

Togashi better has good plans for him 
Togashi better include a timeskip in his manga
Togashi better stop taking so many breaks


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Togashi better has good plans for him
> Togashi better include a timeskip in his manga
> Togashi better stop taking so many breaks



your sig keeps reading in my head as I read your post


----------



## Gary (Apr 11, 2008)

yay a scan should be out a in afew hours depends if their going to do hxh frist or pyren


----------



## Vyse (Apr 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


> your sig keeps reading in my head as I read your post



What?s biting you?X3
That ain?t fair


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2008)

Did anyone read this weeks naruto? Omg such an awful chapter, maybe Kishi should go on Hiatus and come up with a coherent manga.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 11, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Togashi better has good plans for him
> *Togashi better include a timeskip in his manga*
> Togashi better stop taking so many breaks



 you want a timeskip? why? part of the charm in HXH is watching the characters grow, i mean- compare gon now to what he was at chapter 1, we have seen each and every step of his training and it sorta makes it that much better. (much more thn kishi making a timeskip as an excuse for making sasuke stronger). i vote NO on timeskips. as for the breaks thing- obviously...



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Did anyone read this weeks naruto? Omg such an awful chapter, maybe Kishi should go on Hiatus and come up with a coherent manga.



 well it was coming... what a ridiculuos way to pointlessly power up sasuke though, giving him MS, tapping on the head? BULLSHIT. The only reason this is happening is because emosuke is doing the writer (lol). Lol at sasuke though, a whole lifetime of hate gone, pointlessly trying to kill someone who was protecting him. aweful chapter though, cant believe kishi gave sasuke MS, its obvious he's off next week coz hes gotta get things straight.


----------



## zerocools (Apr 11, 2008)

havent read the manga.. but i love the anime 

.. very nice 
.. very nice 
.. very nice


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 11, 2008)

zerocools said:


> havent read the manga.. but i love the anime
> 
> .. very nice
> .. very nice
> .. very nice



WOOW a new one :WOW Welcome to the thread, and go read the rest of it from the manga its fantastic X3


----------



## Vyse (Apr 11, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Did anyone read this weeks naruto? Omg such an awful chapter, maybe Kishi should go on Hiatus and come up with a coherent manga.



In my younger days I would have loved to see that Itachi is a good guy. I still think that Kishi planned it along, just the Sasuke power-up is a bit exaggerated, although I don?t think he got the MS from itachi, just his Doujutsu, but oh well, this is supppsed to be in Konoha telegrams and not in the HxH-thread. 



uchiha-alia said:


> you want a timeskip? why? part of the charm in HXH is watching the characters grow, i mean- compare gon now to what he was at chapter 1, we have seen each and every step of his training and it sorta makes it that much better. (much more thn kishi making a timeskip as an excuse for making sasuke stronger). i vote NO on timeskips. as for the breaks thing- obviously...
> .



It just seems somewhat inappropiate that some gifted twelve year olds are able to beat the mightiest nen-users out there. You?re right that it was part of the charm ... but sooner or later it will become, to say the least, implausible. Admittedly, I doubt there will be a timeskip and I guess Togashi will come out with some awesome ideas after the chimera ant arc so that I will be pleased either way. But Togashi has also the potential to create a good timeskip without loosing HxH?s original charm.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

magical super powers manga with savage sentient ants become implausible


NO!


----------



## Vyse (Apr 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


> magical super powers manga with savage sentient ants become implausible
> 
> 
> NO!



There you go again
What on earth is eating you?


----------



## Fran (Apr 11, 2008)

No HxH
Awww.

Bleach was okay. Good development.
Naruto blew goats balls. Raw ones.  My poor Uchihahaha 

I hope HxH doesn't disappoint.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 11, 2008)

zerocools said:


> havent read the manga.. but i love the anime
> 
> .. very nice
> .. very nice
> .. very nice



:WOW welcome :WOW some advice: post alot and READ THE HXH MANGA !



Oversoul said:


> It just seems somewhat inappropiate that some gifted twelve year olds are able to beat the mightiest nen-users out there. You´re right that it was part of the charm ... but sooner or later it will become, to say the least, implausible. Admittedly, I doubt there will be a timeskip and I guess Togashi will come out with some awesome ideas after the chimera ant arc so that I will be pleased either way. But Togashi has also the potential to create a good timeskip without loosing HxH´s original charm.



knew you were gonna say that 
 Well TBH, Gon and Killua are gifted: I dont want some 12 year olds to go pwning the world but togashi knows that, which is why he isnt having Gon fight Pitou; togashi isnt Kubo. Togashi knows exactly how to power characters up believably (lol kubo: use 2 hands not one ). No one said he cant somehow make Gon and Killua grow in age, and skimming through months of training is fine, as long as he shows it to us. We have that bond with the main characters, togashi knows how to write a good manga and WE DONT NEED NO TIMESKIP.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> There you go again
> What on earth is eating you?



truth hurt that much?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


> truth hurt that much?



Ummm...

I'm thinking you mix two things up: the plausability in the context of reality and the plausability in the hxh context.

Obviously, many things are implausable, viewed from the standpoint of reality; the creation of new beings/ants by eating different species - who on top have still their memories from when they were human - comes to mind. That is, of course, completely impossible.

However, in any sci-fi/fantasy you have to go along with some premises the *created* world adhers to. This means, you shouldn't see things from OUR perspective (in rl), but from the perspective of the created world. There is nothing wrong or weird with things that are impossible here, as long as they remain logical in their own settings, which - in this case - must adher to explicitly stated or implied hxh rules.

In contrast to many other mangas/anime, Togashi has set some rather stringent rules and conditions towards what is possible and not. The hxh world is not one of uberpowering, for instance. Thus, while many things are - realistically spoken - impossible, the leap of faith to accept it isn't that big, because (and as long as) it fits within the hxh world.

When it *doesn't* fit, however (like, if Togashi suddenly went the DBZ way, or he resurrected completely dead people), one can rightfully say it isn't plausible...because what is meant is, it's implausable WITHIN THE CONTEXT OF THE HXH SETTING.

There is no problem if hxh contradicts reality, but there is a problem when it contradicts itself.

Capiché?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Ummm...
> 
> I'm thinking you mix two things up: the plausability in the context of reality and the plausability in the hxh context.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vyse (Apr 11, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> knew you were gonna say that
> Well TBH, Gon and Killua are gifted: I dont want some 12 year olds to go pwning the world but togashi knows that, which is why he isnt having Gon fight Pitou; togashi isnt Kubo. Togashi knows exactly how to power characters up believably (lol kubo: use 2 hands not one ). No one said he cant somehow make Gon and Killua grow in age, and skimming through months of training is fine, as long as he shows it to us. We have that bond with the main characters, togashi knows how to write a good manga and WE DONT NEED NO TIMESKIP.



I somehow sense I can?t win this debate 

Agreed, Skimming through months of training is fine, but that?s no reason why he can?t let them train for 2 years as long as we know what they are doing. Bad example : He could make Gon and Killua train some Uber Nen Technique while Kuroro is searching for a Nen-Eraser, Leorio is finishing his doctor-exam, Kurapika is finding the lost eyes of his comrades and Hisoka is ... err... gaying around...

Togashi is a genius, comparing him to Kubo is blasphemy! 


Taleran said:


> truth hurt that much?




Kinda philosophical question  Well actually no, I just wonder why you have to defame everything I post


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 11, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Did anyone read this weeks naruto? Omg such an awful chapter, maybe Kishi should go on Hiatus and come up with a coherent manga.



I love how you claim incoherency before it's even been explained. I mean sure it's painfully obvious that next chapter will explain this...Yet here we are with people jumping to wild conclusions just so they can have an excuse to complain. At least wait 2 weeks to launch the usual vendetta against Kishi.



			
				uchiha-alia said:
			
		

> well it was coming... what a ridiculuos way to pointlessly power up sasuke though, giving him MS, tapping on the head? BULLSHIT. The only reason this is happening is because emosuke is doing the writer (lol). Lol at sasuke though, a whole lifetime of hate gone, pointlessly trying to kill someone who was protecting him. aweful chapter though, cant believe kishi gave sasuke MS, its obvious he's off next week coz hes gotta get things straight.



How do you claim Sasuke is "doing the writer" when at the same time you admit Sasuke's entire life was ripped apart this chapter? How does that make any sense? Contradictions anyone?

On topic, I'd be nice if these fight actually progressed at a reasonable pace. Knuckles vs. Yupi has been going on for 12 chapters and it apparently just reached its ending phase. At least the art has improved, he isn't doing scribbles as much anymore (it's lol we have to consider that improvement). Though given how many breaks he takes that never made much sense in the first place.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 11, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> *How do you claim Sasuke is "doing the writer" when at the same time you admit Sasuke's entire life was ripped apart this chapter? How does that make any sense? Contradictions anyone?*
> On topic, I'd be nice if these fight actually progressed at a reasonable pace. Knuckles vs. Yupi has been going on for 12 chapters and it apparently just reached its ending phase. At least the art has improved, he isn't doing scribbles as much anymore (it's lol we have to consider that improvement). Though given how many breaks he takes that never made much sense in the first place.



 im just joking. his life was ripped away- yes which for him is tragic, yet at the same time he was given hax abilities in a ridiculous way.

As for the fights: well alots been goin on, we've had to see all of it in detail and we had two chapters of a conversation that could have been shown in one, or at least not take 2 whole chapters on its own- the gon- pitou convo.

And for the art, its such a pity that it had to come to this point, anything above scribbling we claim as great lol. no it has been good though, i especially like the SSJ versions of both Gon and now Knuckle (in latest chap)


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

there haven't been any single chapters focued on the fight so I don't see how you can call it 12 chapters


----------



## Gary (Apr 11, 2008)

for some reasoni am feeling that the next chapter kiksh is going to copy after hxh


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


> there haven't been any single chapters focued on the fight so I don't see how you can call it 12 chapters



Then Togashi needs to take some Ritalin to fix his ADD and stop switching scenes every 5 pages so he can finish one of them. These final battles began 14 chapters ago, roughly 3 months worth of material, and not one has even come close to ending. Few have even begun.


----------



## Fran (Apr 11, 2008)

Pacing is fine. I'd rather have it like this then some rushed hurried conclusion to the arc.



> Yet here we are with people jumping to wild conclusions just so they can have an excuse to complain



lol


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 11, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> for some reasoni am feeling that the next chapter kiksh is going to copy after hxh


Because? **


----------



## NeBy (Apr 11, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> I somehow sense I can´t win this debate
> 
> Agreed, Skimming through months of training is fine, but that´s no reason why he can´t let them train for 2 years as long as we know what they are doing. Bad example : He could make Gon and Killua train some Uber Nen Technique while Kuroro is searching for a Nen-Eraser, Leorio is finishing his doctor-exam, Kurapika is finding the lost eyes of his comrades and Hisoka is ... err... gaying around...
> 
> Togashi is a genius, comparing him to Kubo is blasphemy!



Personally, I would prefer no timeskip. I think most of the time (pun not intended), it loses 'something'. At least, that's what I thought of Naruto (though maybe there it was badly executed...)

Maybe some short timeskips would be ok...we already had those with Kurapica, for instance...though that period was largely filled in with flasbacks, afterwards.

But... I *really* wouldn't want to see Gon and Killua in their late teens, or as adults, suddenly. Let's face it, one of the appealing factors of hxh is those two boys and their peculiar friendship. I already have difficulties with the fact they grow up in the hxh (killua made his hunters exam a year later, after all). I know, I know...there must be growth for the characters...at the same time, I want them to remain the cuties they are. ;-)

I don't want Kurapica, Pitou and all the rest to end up like old geezer Netero at the end of the manga!! 

That said, I agree Togashi should not (he will not, if he's the (lazy) genius we think he is) make a copple of twelve year olds pwn the whole world and all top nen-users.

But...as yet, he didn't. In fact, the whole manga/anime was pretty well balanced. Remember Kurapica in the genei ryodan arc? How many mangaka's wouldn't have made him uberpowerful and pwn the whole bunch of spiders? Togashi balanced the power of Kurapica and those of the genei ryodan just right; not emo-weak, not uber-strong.

Now...Gon and Killua...what/who could they pwn, on their current level, and going out from the principle Togashi will keep his stronger-by-training reasonable?

I think, if they BOTH work together, made some strategic/tactical plans beforehand, are in good form (and their enemy not)...they could probably beat one of the weaker Genei Ryodan members by now - well, maybe, with difficulty. 

Ummm...well, the weakest member would be the lil sis...scuze me...bishou-bro of Killua, though. They WOULD actually pwn that one!

LOL


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> Then Togashi needs to take some Ritalin to fix his ADD and stop switching scenes every 5 pages so he can finish one of them. These final battles began 14 chapters ago, roughly 3 months worth of material, and not one has even come close to ending. Few have even begun.



awwww can't keep up?

battles are chaotic by nature they don't follow plan and are often mixed up


----------



## Vyse (Apr 11, 2008)

@ NeBy and uchiha-alia: Okay you confessed me, a time-skip would be rather bad for this manga. I don?t want it to become like Naruto either ... I really am curious now about Togashi?s plans to develop Killua and Gon in future arcs.

And btw after reading your post NeBy, about Killuas little loli brother... where exactly did he learn his nen? If Silver or Zeno taught it to him, why didn?t they do the same with Killua? He?s the most gifted of all Zoldyck, right? It was never stated to the best of my remembrance


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 11, 2008)

Taleran said:


> awwww can't keep up? battles are chaotic by nature they don't follow plan and are often mixed up



That's dandy. But this isn't a real battle, It's a story. A story should be shown in some sort of paced fashion. Togashi's brilliant idea to change scenes constantly has created a situation where 14 chapters pass without seeing _any_ of Netero vs. King, Morau vs. Pufu, or Gon vs. Pitou. That being said, is Gon vs. Pitou even going to happen anymore? 2 chapters of scribbly crying have put that in question.

And after 2 years and 2 (soon to be 3) hiatus's of these final battles being set up, "keeping up" certainly hasn't been an issue.


----------



## Fran (Apr 11, 2008)

There's a sense of balance. All the battles sans Yupi's [which HAS been developed] are at the point where they'll kick off.

Gon's awaiting Pitou, Killua's clashing with Werefin, Morau has already launched an attack on Poofter, and the King's about to face off against Netero.

The only problem I found so far was that Pitou and Gon's dialogue was dragged out one chapter too many.



			
				You said:
			
		

> Yet here we are with people jumping to wild conclusions just so they can have an excuse to complain



 You can't accept people complaining about Naruto, but you don't hesitate to moan at Togashi. Admittedly, the hiatus is annoying, but I for one don't have a problem with the pacing of the story itself.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2008)

Togashi is balancing 4 fights at the same time and right now he hasn't put a step wrong. And Gon's purpose still remains to bring Kaito back, and last I checked Pitou offered that to him. Then why would Gon want to fight him? As for Netero v King fight, yes unfortunately were gonna have to wait a while, but atleast I know when the fight does happen it will be epic.


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 11, 2008)

A time skip that fills in the gist of what happened during it with flashbacks would be ok by me. As long as we are not completely in the dark about what transpired during it. Just like movies are an imitation of life with all the boring parts edited out, Togashi can edit out all the menial training parts of the plot without butchering it.

He has already explained the foundations of nen through gonxkillua's previous training periods during the GI & Yorkshire arcs. So if the next stage of the manga entails gonxkillua getting stronger, he can do a time skip without depriving the story of character development.

IMO its all about execution and I have faith that togashi can pull it off nicely.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> That's dandy. But this isn't a real battle, It's a story. A story should be shown in some sort of paced fashion.




AHAHAHAHAHAHA

I'm laughing at this so hard that I can't even respond to the rest of your post, do you have any idea of what you just said?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2008)

thats the second time you've done it


----------



## fxu (Apr 12, 2008)

HxH  277 scan
*not by binktopia*


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 12, 2008)

Knuckles balls are made of adamantium 100% proven. Knuckles is dangerously close to reaching Gutts manliness. By the end of Yuppi vs Knuckle...Knuckle will be the demigod of manliness.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

This is a great chapter like always and I am against a time skip too.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 12, 2008)

W00T KNUCKLE!!! I really hope he doesnt die coz his character is really awesome. I dont see how he can defeat yupi but i hope he at least gets one punch in for his manliness, pride, and for the half dead shoot. obviously theyre gonna start fighting then knuckle will be in danger and killua will save him. while killua is fighting, werefin will show up and killua will end werefins life once and for all. good chapter, nice art, im happy.


----------



## fxu (Apr 12, 2008)

*HxH 277 by Binktopia*

poor babo, he worked alone in this chapter ... cleaning and typesetting


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 12, 2008)

wow this chapter kicked ass. finally after that shit with gon going dark and intense but pitou breaking her own arm and being a pussy, then killua makking gon sit down and just do nothing... we get knuckle picking up the slack, going emo too, but actually doing something about it and confronting the enemy like he's supposed to

also pufu has mad haxx, morau is clearly doomed. and if killua w/ meleron backs knucle up, yupi is a dead mfer


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 12, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> wow this chapter kicked ass. finally after that shit with gon going dark and intense but pitou breaking her own arm and being a pussy, then killua makking gon sit down and just do nothing... we get knuckle picking up the slack, going emo too, but actually doing something about it and confronting the enemy like he's supposed to
> 
> also pufu has mad haxx, morau is clearly doomed. and if killua w/ meleron backs knucle up, yupi is a dead mfer



 hell yeah, knuckle FTW. killua, meleoron and knuckle together V yupi is gonna be one hell of a battle. i think youre forgetting werefin though, he might intrude and killua will just lop his head off like he did to that ant in my sig


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 12, 2008)

werefin yeah, he's still out there. but so is palm


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 12, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> werefin yeah, he's still out there. but so is palm



 ah yes palm, we'll let the squid octupus man ikarugo worry 'bout her


----------



## Vyse (Apr 12, 2008)

Ikarugo is soooo cute


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 12, 2008)

This arc is gonna own after it is finished. Togashi is juggling with a lot of plot lines at the same time, which is almost unheard of in a manga. All the chapters will make sense only after all the plotlines are resolved. 

I don't see the need to trash naruto in this particular thread. I am not averse to disparaging a lazy fat evil bastard called Togashi though .


----------



## NeBy (Apr 12, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> @ NeBy and uchiha-alia: Okay you confessed me, a time-skip would be rather bad for this manga. I don´t want it to become like Naruto either ... I really am curious now about Togashi´s plans to develop Killua and Gon in future arcs.
> 
> And btw after reading your post NeBy, about Killuas little loli brother... where exactly did he learn his nen? If Silver or Zeno taught it to him, why didn´t they do the same with Killua? He´s the most gifted of all Zoldyck, right? It was never stated to the best of my remembrance



Yes, I've pondered about this too.

Frankly, it seems a bit strange the zaoldyecks would leave such an imortant thing out of their 'education' for so long. I would rather expect they train their kids in it as soon as possible. It's a bit of a mystery why they didn't teach their prime lil killer nen-techniques for so long (he was 12 when he learned it, after all; which is pretty late, in a sense).

Maybe they have an attitude of "you must learn it yourself"...you know, like they left Killua as a six year old alone for months in the celectial tower, untill he reached the higher floors, fighting. It's a pretty harsh 'life as learning school' but maybe becoming 'streetwise' is that families' way of having their kids educated. You know: survive or perish. Poor little Killua! 

I think the kid has a love-hate relationship with his twisted family.

Anyway...I don't know about his little sis..ermm...bro. Maybe it was Illumi who tought him, because the little Bishou explicitly said he wanted to 'bring Killua back'. (I don't think he likes Gon much, because he 'took' his brother Killua from him - as he sees it). Since the older bro doesn't want Killua free-roaming neither (he prefers him to obey his and dad's commands), and he doesn't like gon neither, maybe he helped the youngest one with his goal.

And, obviously, one can't join the Ryodan without knowing nen.
 (Though I still don't know what his plan was: joing the ryodan, becomming the big chief..and then? Somehow forcing Killua back?)

The bishou-bro must be a quick learner too, however, because if my theory is correct, he can't have learned nen untill after Killua definitely went away (in the Zaoldyeck-arc). That's what...a few months?

That said, his ability isn't that great, and he certainly is less strong then the other Genei Ryodan, and than Killua and gon as well.

So I guess it's possible; after all, they all learned the basic skills (Kurapica included) in 6 months, or so.

But you are right it remains a bit strange...If you're training your kids to be first-class killers, one would expect they start with nen as soon as they can walk. A killua-tod with nen, that would be cool. 

Maybe there is a reason for it, and Togashi will explain the mentality of the Zaoldyeck-family a bit better in future arcs. They're pretty twisted, though, I guess. I bet it was the first hug he ever got, that time on Whale-island, from Gons' mom.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 12, 2008)

epic chapter
Togashi is handling these chapters as a pro
it isnt a one vs one until we reach the boss fight
its fucking deep here
there is like a million thought and possibility
you can see and feel every emotion and thought that cross the mind of every one of the characters
thats why Togashi is a genius


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 12, 2008)

Didn't happen much as usual, but a great chapter nontheless.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 12, 2008)

@NeBy: Great post as always, keep it up

I don?t mind that slow-paced story telling, it?s like Togashi is working towards something epic. Actually, I like it better that way. Damn the hiatus to hell


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree ... the chapter was really good.
But when are the fights gonna come .


----------



## Fran (Apr 12, 2008)

There's nothing much left to cover.

Everyone's going to start their respective fights soon.


----------



## tictactoc (Apr 12, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I agree ... the chapter was really good.
> But when are the fights gonna come .



After the next break


----------



## Pantera (Apr 12, 2008)

In my book, this chapter is the best since the return of HXH.

Togashi is the only author ever that his chracters show emotions so real.  A Truly great chapter in the greatest manga created by the greatest Author.  


Knuckle is an awesome character.  I like people who stand up for their friends like this.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 12, 2008)

Knuckle does the sendo smash on Yupi face ^_^.....omg what if Hajime no Ippo and HXH had a cross over !!!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2008)

Really good chapter, and the art was fucking awesome. Im impressed, by far the best chapter this week.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 12, 2008)

so true, awesome art + awesome knuckles = awesome chapter :WOW like i said before, the emotions shown were great and now killuas entered the fight-- YUPI BETTER BE READY TO LOSE.(even though hes much stronger)


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 12, 2008)

Knuckle going SSJ was just awesome. 

*Sometimes there are things that are much more important than the safety of the world *

epic win


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 12, 2008)

i just love how knuckle just drop shoot u can feel the camaraderie


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 12, 2008)

a pen = $2 
 a magazine = $4 
 a naruto DVD = $10 
 SSJ knuckle... priceless.

there are some things money cant buy, but for everything else- theres Hunter X Hunter


----------



## fxu (Apr 12, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> a pen = 2 pounds
> a magazine = 4 pounds
> a naruto DVD = 10 pounds
> SSJ knuckle... priceless.
> ...



Everytime you said "pounds" I was thinking of the weighing unit (lb) -_-


----------



## Gary (Apr 12, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Knuckle going SSJ was just awesome.
> 
> *Sometimes there are things that are much more important than the safety of the world *
> 
> epic win


knuckle is always awesome but going ssj just puts him one more level higher


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

I wonder how many and which of the chimera ants that will still be alive after the arc is finish?


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 12, 2008)

well, another narration. i wonder whose turn next chapter is to cry. it was gon, now knuckle and shoot, next time pipe dude?? gosh, enough with the narration already.



			
				Emperor Time said:
			
		

> I wonder how many and which of the chimera ants that will still be alive after the arc is finish?


 
with this pace i think my grand kids tell me the end of this arc over my grave


----------



## NeBy (Apr 12, 2008)

Mat?icha said:


> well, another narration. i wonder whose turn next chapter is to cry. it was gon, now knuckle and shoot, next time pipe dude?? gosh, enough with the narration already.
> 
> 
> 
> with this pace i think my grand kids tell me the end of this arc over my grave



In that case, you'll have something to look forward to!


----------



## Danchou (Apr 12, 2008)

This chapter was beyond awesome. I was so awed with everything that it took me 10 minutes reading it. Every page was just so intense and Knuckles and even Shoot so full of win that it's hard not to stop and marvel at their glory. Very seldom have I seen such a wonderful portayal of character within the space of a chapter.

Damn right this is why Togashi takes the breaks. He knows we're wax in his hands if he gets his act together.


----------



## Fran (Apr 12, 2008)

That scan with Knuckle going uber-angry was brilliant. Someone make a sig set


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 12, 2008)

Knuckle takes it online


----------



## Vyse (Apr 12, 2008)

Knuckle is the reason why Waldo is hiding. X3


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 12, 2008)

Knuckles taught sendo the smash


----------



## Fran (Apr 12, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Knuckle is the reason why Waldo is hiding. X3



X3 I APPROVE!
LMAO ~ Where's Waldo


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

Is it possible that Pitou might join the good guys later on?


----------



## Fran (Apr 12, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Is it possible that Pitou might join the good guys later on?



Pitou isn't Itachi 

He's going to get seriously molested by Gon for fucking his precious Kaito up 

BTW, the latest chapters seem to suggest that Kaito will be able to return to normal

= fail , as much as I like him, making a dead character come back to life is nothing short of betrayal to readers.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

I was just kidding.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 12, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Pitou isn't Itachi


Don't facepalm Itachi


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree that Itachi is ok.


----------



## Fran (Apr 12, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Don't facepalm Itachi



Master Bait! Get him X3! ! ! 


I agree that Itachi is ok.  I really hope Madara was joking though.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

It hard to tell when it comes to Madara though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 12, 2008)

for second there i thought i entered a naruto section, what is the effect of that timer thing again, i thought it was basically like an instant kill
i cant see pitou as a good guy, because when not under the kings orders, its pretty psychotic


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe Pitou is like Vegeta?


----------



## Fran (Apr 12, 2008)

You're still joking, right?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

Of course since Pitou is actually like Nappa.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 12, 2008)

lol stop with the comparisons already X3 

where the hell is Robin/hisoka  

Three more chapters to the break is it ? Dammit ......... Dammit all :ssjknuckle


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok I will stop comparing and is Pitou a male or female or both?


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 13, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Master Bait! Get him X3! ! !
> 
> I agree that Itachi is ok.  I really hope Madara was joking though.



And how did I get involved in the conversation? 

I only hate Sasuke, not Itatchi. 

Damn! Too many pages after I left. Don't expect me to have read all of them.  About the chapter, I don't know about you guys, but I personally like this chapter best since Togashi's return. Seems that Killua w/ Meleoron will back Knuckle up (I hope)! This is great! I've always waited for a Killua action!  And speaking about Knuckle, he's gone emo, but at least he did something about it.

And dang! Pufu's fucking haxxed! He gives off an atrocious aura in the last panel. Morau is doomed unless he gets help. :S



Emperor Time said:


> Ok I will stop comparing and is Pitou a male or female or both?



I've always considered Pitou as male.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

^thats what i want to know, at first i thought pitou was a girl, then everyone said it was a guy, and then there was that one chapter where they called it a girl, who knows


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 13, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> And how did I get involved in the conversation?


Because you are the resident masterbaiter  



Master Bait said:


> I've always considered Pitou as male.


you are kidding me  
Togashi wants us to believe that pitou is a male .


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 13, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> ^thats what i want to know, at first i thought pitou was a girl, then everyone said it was a guy, and then there was that one chapter where they called it a girl, who knows



As far as I know, all of the Queen's offsprings are male (including Zazan, he's a tranny). 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> you are kidding me
> *Togashi wants us to believe that pitou is a male* .



Liar!


----------



## Pantera (Apr 13, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> As far as I know, all of the Queen's offsprings are male (including Zazan, he's a tranny).



Tranny is a good decription for a male who wears a shannel skirt ........ LOL.

So what happens to the girls who are converted to ants .... do they turn into males just like this ???  Maybe zazan and Pitou were soo feminine in their human life so they weren't fully turned into males. (they were angelina Jolie and Jennifer Aniston) ....................lol


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 13, 2008)

Pantera said:


> Tranny is a good decription for a male who wears a shannel skirt ........ LOL.
> 
> So what happens to the* girls who are converted to ants* .... do they turn into males just like this ???  Maybe zazan and Pitou were soo feminine in their human life so they weren't fully turned into males. (they were angelina Jolie and Jennifer Aniston) ....................lol



They are not the Queen's offsprings.


----------



## Gary (Apr 13, 2008)

yea they are


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 13, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> yea they are



Females converted to ants did not come from the Queen's womb.


----------



## Gary (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah wait nvm your right


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

well that clears it up, i guess that one chapter was just a mistake, by the way pitou reminds me of dr. hutchison from rocko's modern life


----------



## Vyse (Apr 13, 2008)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> well that clears it up, i guess that one chapter was just a mistake, by the way *pitou reminds me of dr. hutchison from rocko's modern life*



I didn?t want to mention it, but I?m glad that I?m not the only one


----------



## NeBy (Apr 13, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Ok I will stop comparing and is Pitou a male or female or both?



Let's say both! 

I think officially she's male (though I'm still waiting for an actual scan of the hxh guidebook that proves it!!), but you can still fuck her as a female. 


Come to think of it, she's considered male because it's said the queen only gave male offspring...but maybe that just the ants way of seeing things. It could be Pitou can't reproduce, but still is female in her other traits. Or maybe, since she's a mixture of different species, she's partly male, partly female. I'm especially thinking of the comparison with a 'mother'-cat in the past chapter, for instance.

Of course, what everyone wants to know: does she have a peewee, or a pussy?

Seen her necko looks, I would guess she's closer to a pussy than anything else!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 13, 2008)

Here we go again ..... 

The debate about sexuality never really ceases in HxH threads


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 13, 2008)

The debate about Pitou's gender is like debating about Hisoka's sexualitypersonality . The only difference is that the former ends while the latter doesn't.


----------



## Gary (Apr 13, 2008)

uyeah for hxhx you never know if its a boy or a girl


----------



## Zaru (Apr 13, 2008)

I've only seen hentai pics about FEMALE nef, thus she's female


----------



## Gary (Apr 13, 2008)

no a female  no its a he she


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 13, 2008)

What's wrong with the art... where is it? 
It looks like a retarted contest's winner work...


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 13, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I've only seen hentai pics about FEMALE nef, thus she's female



LOL Zaru. You're logic is irrefutable. 



Hatifnatten said:


> What's wrong with the art... where is it?
> It looks like a retarted contest's winner work...



lol whut?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 13, 2008)

Pufu's sexuality will always be a matter of debate  

even if Togashi comes out and tells us that she is a guy 

Edit:

I see Robin/Hisoka lurk ....


----------



## NeBy (Apr 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Here we go again .....
> 
> The debate about sexuality never really ceases in HxH threads



As I said before: damn Togashi and all his bishounen characters! It confuses the mind! 


PS. I think he does it on purpose - to create this sort of ambiguity, I mean. 

Or he has issues. ;-)

One can not deny many of his characters are portrayed as hot girls/women, even when they turn out to be male, again and again...  Kurapica was already hot stuff, but one *could* still be in doubt. With Killua's lil bishou-bro and Pitou, however, one would rather think they're really female - there is, in fact, nothing in their looks that would make you doubt (if it weren't for what is explicitly said in guidebooks).

With Pitou things are even more complicated, because one has to ponder about what is actually meant by 'male' in her (an ants) case. Not being able to reproduce? No part of the human/animal genetic mixture that is (fe)male? Her self-identity that is male or female? Is it only a matter of genitals? - and even then; what about hermaphroditic elements?

Whether male or not, I consider pitou a hot (dangerous and psychotic) babe.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 13, 2008)

since we're talking about sexuality, i actually think togashi does it for a laugh.
he gives us kurapica, he gives us karuto, he gives us pitou, is he trying to confuse us 
 he just wants fans to do hentai pictures...

for (what obviously wont be) the last time, THEYRE ALL FEMALE OR MALE.. NO THEYRE MALE. :WOW

EDIT:


Zaru said:


> I've only seen hentai pics about FEMALE nef, thus she's female


 i think we've got an a winner


----------



## Gary (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah he is doing for the laughts also in yu yu hakusho he did it with one of the main charaters


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 13, 2008)

i hope we get to focus on netero vs king finally after all of this


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 13, 2008)

I will bring up a topic that I posted a couple of days back, only this time I am serious.

Who do you think is stronger between Zeno and Silva ?? 

I say that Zeno is the head of the Zolydeck family instead of it being the other way around. Silva was backing Zeno because only he could go head to head with Kuroro and survive the fight. 
I am not too sure if Silva could have done that. 

Not to mention, Zeno's En is 100m while Nobunaga's is only 5m at the most.

On the whole, Zeno > Silva in my opinion.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Pufu's sexuality will always be a matter of debate
> 
> even if Togashi comes out and tells us that she is a guy
> 
> ...



I always lurk 

watching over you guys XD


----------



## Vyse (Apr 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I will bring up a topic that I posted a couple of days back, only this time I am serious.
> 
> Who do you think is stronger between Zeno and Silva ??
> 
> ...



Zeno´s En is 300m to the best of my remembrance. And I don´t quite understand why you brought Nobunaga into this debate of yours. We don´t know the range of Silva´s En yet, and you obviously can´t compare Nobunaga to a Zoldyeck ( What´s their official name btw, there are tons of possibilities  )

But I agree with you:

strength wise: Silva>Zeno
experience wise: Zeno>Silva
so in the end it´s still: Zeno>Silva


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 13, 2008)

I remember it to be 300m , dunno why i typed 100m instead 

I was comparing his En range to Nobunaga's .... that was just to add to Zeno's credentials. 

I should have made my conclusion in a separate statement to make it clearer.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I remember it to be 300m , dunno why i typed 100m instead
> 
> I was comparing his En range to Nobunaga's .... that was just to add to Zeno's credentials.
> 
> I should have made my conclusion in a separate statement to make it clearer.



Ok no problem there, but the range of one?s En doesn?t say much about his strength either. If that was the case, Pitou would pwn God himself ( which he probably does anyway )


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 13, 2008)

silva>>>>>>>>>>zeno
silva is stronger by a big difference
i say silva is ging level
i have no reason i only feel that way


----------



## Gary (Apr 13, 2008)

lol a fanboy/ fan girl


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 13, 2008)

En does say alot about your nen mastery actually. En is a difficult skill to master and its not easy to maintain it, let alone keep it at a 300m radius, and yes- pitous En reflects his (her?) godly strength. 

 Zeno V Silva.... well we know less aout Silva, which may imply that theres more to him, and/or togashi is keeping him for something bigger. However, Zeno is VERY strong and more experienced than Silva, i would say that strength wise theyre about the same or silva has the edge alittle (hes younger) but all in all Zeno is the boss with his experience.

  Meruem's fight with Netero is going to be amazing. you heard it from me. Theyre both top-tier HXH with godly Nen powers, i want to see more of how netero applies his shockwave in battle, and I also want to see the kings fighting style. We know the king is a genius, will he fight tactically or go head on? how will netero react? its gonna be awesome. I hope it doesnt get cut off/finishes when meruem sees gungi girl looking up at him. All said, this awesome fight WILL be, as i keep saying, THE best fight so far- even better than zeno and silva V Kuroro, and it WILL be the best fight until Hisoka V Kuroro breaks in.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 13, 2008)

i am a fanboy of silva but not a big one
see me when they mention Hisoka


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 13, 2008)

The chimera ants are on a whole different powerscale. And yeah, Pitou's is in kilometers ...

This was why i referred to the fact that Zeno's En was 300m

*Spoiler*: __ 








I agree with Uchiha-alia's comments ..... 

En can be a good parameter of one's Nen capacity. It draws upon your 

1. Ten - the maximum you can release 
2. Ren - The ability to control such large amount of aura at very large distances.


----------



## Teach (Apr 13, 2008)

This discussion intrigues me.

Maybe I'll start hxh. lulz


----------



## Vyse (Apr 13, 2008)

Alright you beat me to it - uchiha-alia really knows how to win arguments. 
Take me as your apprentice X3


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 13, 2008)

Teach said:


> This discussion intrigues me.
> 
> Maybe I'll start hxh. lulz



 start HXH, take it from me, its awesome.



Oversoul said:


> Alright you beat me to it - uchiha-alia really knows how to win arguments.
> Take me as your apprentice X3



 lol my HXH apprentice


----------



## Fran (Apr 13, 2008)

@ Master Bait: You were meant to neg him 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> The chimera ants are on a whole different powerscale. And yeah, Pitou's is in kilometers ...
> 
> This was why i referred to the fact that Zeno's En was 300m
> 
> ...




Interesting!
In Nobunaga's defence, he isn't really meant to be a strength/power freak. I think he's a manipulation user?
He's powerful enough to team with Ubo and form the Gruesome Twosome. He uses a weapon, so no raw power ^_^



Zeno _is_ strong undoubtedly, maybe even at Netero level although there is nothing to substantiate that.

Silva we know when foot-to-foot before with Kuroro. Zeno said himself thatif Kuroro was determined he could kill Zeno.

Silva still seems incredibly powerful. His nen techniquie was awesome too. I can't wai to see him again.


----------



## Gary (Apr 13, 2008)

nice points guys


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 13, 2008)

I still maintain that Zeno is the strongest in the Zolydeck family lol. 

Silva is powerful, but I think that Silva wouldnt have been able to save his skin while fighting Kuroro. Only Zeno was experienced enough to do it .... 

sounding like a Zeno fanboy but thats how i feel about it. 
It was not my intention to belittle Nobunaga. I like his technique. But notice that he himself admits that he cannot maitain the technique for a radius of more than 5m.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 13, 2008)

Hm, I think Zeno is still the top dog of the Zoaldyecks. He seemed to be calling the shots and Kuroro was mostly measuring himself with Zeno instead of Silva. Age isn't much of a factor. Netero reached his prime more or less at Zeno's age.

On En. En is probably a factor that says a lot about your strength, but doesn't determine it. Gon and Killua probably have huge amounts of ren, but their mastery of it can barely be called En.

It also seems En depends on your individual needs.
Nef, who uses En to scout potential threats to the King, has the largest En with a range of 2 km. Zeno who also uses his En for scouting enemies, has a smaller (300 m) yet more refined En. Nobunaga, who merely uses it to supplement his battousai skills and strike at any enemy that comes within range has an En of 5 m.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 13, 2008)

I think En is a very good measure of a user's potential. I agree that it doesn't determine it completely. Then again, HxH is not a powerscaled universe and it is usually someone with the best strategy who wins the fight. 

En requires power and control, and it also gets much more difficult to control one's aura at very large distances. Gon and Killua's Ren is still developing. They probably wont be able to get an En of more than 1m to be honest. 

I am sure En is one of the last stages of training in the mastery of Nen.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 13, 2008)

I think the mix of techniques like En, Ren, Ten, In, Kou, and Kobouryoku is really what makes HXH have THE best fighting system I have ever seen. Nothing is ever certain and with the awesome Hatsu system brought into the mix, theres just so much depth. If you have the right strategy, theres every chance you can defeat an opponent thats stronger than you (though not completely outclassing you) and thats why I love it.

 Also- shanks, yes- En is the last stage of actual 'training' you do of Nen. You need to 'learn' exactly how to do this (which Gon and Killua havent as of yet) and apply it to its particular use for you. Your nen mastery as well as amount of nen is what determines the size of your En though like nobunaga, you can use it to adapt to your fighting style nomatter how small it is (what am i talking about ). After mastering En, nen users just perfect their Hatsu's and go over basic training.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 13, 2008)

repped for stating the thruth  

And the best thing is the characterization of the Nen types according to personalities. It is so logical, Togashi's genius is just mind-boggling. Coming up with Nen types is also awesome. 
And dont get me started on teh complexity of the Nen system. 

The hatsu's also are characteristic of the users ... i can't recall a boring Hatsu from a user so far forgets gon's hatsu for the moment 
the best of the lot has to be Kaito's ... i wanna see it once more   even if it is for a brief time :S


----------



## NeBy (Apr 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I think En is a very good measure of a user's potential. I agree that it doesn't determine it completely. Then again, HxH is not a powerscaled universe and it is usually someone with the best strategy who wins the fight.
> 
> En requires power and control, and it also gets much more difficult to control one's aura at very large distances. Gon and Killua's Ren is still developing. They probably wont be able to get an En of more than 1m to be honest.
> 
> I am sure En is one of the last stages of training in the mastery of Nen.



While En is undoubtably a good indicator of a persons' nen-power in general, I don't think it  is necessarily a direct reflection of how strong someone is. I rather think it's  something that has to be specifically trained. Compare it, say, to spear-throwing. Sure, the stronger you are, the further you can throw it...in theory. But it's not because you're one of the top body-builders, lifting hundreds of kilo's, that you are going to be any good in spear-throwing. On the other hand, if you have almost no brute force, whatever your skills may be, that spear isn't going to go far neither.

I think it's the same with En; it's a skill that needs training, and, to some extend, you need to be gifted for it too. And, of course, you need to have some raw power also.

To substantiate my theory a bit more, I refer to the fact that in the Genei Ryodan arc, it was said that masters (whome have masterd En, I suppose), could go as far as having an En of 50 meters. Clearly, Zeno is amazing with his 300 m radius - and he's clearly a top-notch nen user too - but...

If we consider the Genei to be especially powerful nen users too (and in the Genei ryodan arc, that was apparent; they killed the bodyguards of the 10 godfathers with ease, after all - and even those were considered damn strong - then it would seem a bit strange that 'masters' could have a radius of 50 meters, while Nobunaga has only a radius of 4 meters.

If En *directly* reflected their strength in a linear fashion, that would mean he's really a weak and puny nen-user. It would mean the masters which were talked about are about 10 times stronger (in total power, not in En, if it's a direct measurement of nen-strength). If that is the case, it seems rather strange the Godfathers had so much trouble finding people able to kill the Ryodan, then. It would also mean that Zeno is about 100 times stronger than Nobunaga...something that seems unlikely in hxh, since we have seen Togashi has done the effort to balance power, and doesn't make a person uberpowerful.

I mean, no doubt Zeno is stronger, but a 100 times would mean he would be able to  squash a genei ryodan-member (which are already top-notch nen-users in the hxh world) like a fly. Yet, there also has been a mentioning of Silva, that he once had some trouble killing a genei ryodan member. It just  doesn't seem like the leveled and balanced nen-using Togashi has consistently put in hxh.

Therefor, it seems more logical to assume En does say something about the abilities/strength of a nen-user, but it isn't a direct measurement for it.



PS. wow...this post is worth some extra rep, even if I say so myself.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> repped for stating the thruth
> 
> And the best thing is the characterization of the Nen types according to personalities. It is so logical, Togashi's genius is just mind-boggling. Coming up with Nen types is also awesome.
> And dont get me started on teh complexity of the Nen system.
> ...



 theres QFT (=Quote(d) For Truth), and then theres RFT (=Repped For Truth) lol and yes NeBy, you get repped for putting effort into some awesome posts.

 Its actually pretty awe-inspiring how above everything i said (re, ten, in, kou, koubouryoku), theres a hatsu system thats awesome in itself. According to personality, you get a technique- how logical is that? VERY. you get transformation, reinforcement, specialisation... each with an infinite amount of variety and tactical uses, and theres also the awesome idea- the 'effeciency' system... IT ROCKS. TOGASHI IS A GENIUS (wish he wouldnt take so much damn time off )

 damn Gon and his generic hatsu thats so unoriginal, i mean- anyone can copy it really, and reinforcements with high nen can basically do the same thing or even make it better. Its just releasing Kou from his hand. And his transformation (scissors) and manipulation (paper) can be copied aswell


----------



## Gary (Apr 13, 2008)

wait so what are we talking about i am confused


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 13, 2008)

@ Neby 
I for one didnot say that En radius is a direct measure of power. I used the word potential. And make no mistake, the HxH world is not driven by powerscaling. Zeno's 300m En will not avail him practically. It is something only used for scouting purposes, and we will hardy see En of more than 10m radius used in a fight. 
My point was not to compare if Zeno will win against Nobunaga or not (though I would bet on Zeno to win easily)

My point was to ask if Zeno is stronger than Silva or not. Silva may have more power than Zeno because of his youth but Zeno has a more balanced technique and has trained more in teh aspects of Nen to make him a superior fighter.  

@Uchiha-alia : I know the lingo


----------



## Vyse (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow that?s the kind of discussion I want to see X3 keep it up - I?d like to participate, but it reached levels that are just over my head


----------



## NeBy (Apr 13, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @ Neby
> I for one didnot say that En radius is a direct measure of power. I used the word potential. And make no mistake, the HxH world is not driven by powerscaling. Zeno's 300m En will not avail him practically. It is something only used for scouting purposes, and we will hardy see En of more than 10m radius used in a fight.
> My point was not to compare if Zeno will win against Nobunaga or not (though I would bet on Zeno to win easily)
> 
> ...



Yes, but one is still going to have difficulties argumenting such a thing, even when one says it's an indicator of ones' potential - unless one sees it as a technique that needs skill, training and some gifted talent, to be really good in it. Sure, En does say something about ones' strength; it can't be coincidence Zeno is a very powerful nen-user and is also a grandmaster of En.

But, take Killua, for instance...I think there was some mentionning of his En in the ant-arc (when he got shot by those lice). He himself said his En wasn't that big, yet, it would be a mistake to think that, because of that, his potential isn't great. I rather think it's a combination of his power that isn't (or wasn't, back then) THAT formidable, and the fact he still has to train and practise a lot with En. Or maybe he isn't all that talented for using En, but that's difficult to prove - but one CAN assume that, as for every technique, you have people who are more talented in it then others.

Hmmm....come to think of it, is there any chapter where it is mentioned if Gon can already use En, and to which degree/radius?

PS.About your last point; Zeno / Silva... I didn't go into that...yet.  
It's getting late here, and besides, I have to distribute my toughtful posts a bit, so I can get max rep for them. LOL

I'll think about the matter a bit, and give you an answer tomorrow. The problem is that we don't know all that much about Zeno, and even less about Silva, so making an argumented conclusion which has validity will be difficult. I think I will be able to bring forth some valid points when considering who's the strongest, though. But, like I said, I'll have to ponder about it some more.

Ok, I'm away for today...


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 13, 2008)

I still feel it in my bones that if a Chimera Ant has breast then they must be a female chimera ant.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2008)

^^^ We got off the topic of gender a while back


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 13, 2008)

I know, I just wanted to chime in on the subject.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 13, 2008)

Forget about Zeno or Silva, they all pale in comparison to Maha


----------



## mootz (Apr 13, 2008)

great chapter imo, 

better and better


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree that Maha is very strong for his age.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

well everyone pails in comparsion to jin and we havent even seen him yet in real time


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 13, 2008)

Actually his named is Ging and agree that he is the strongest and I wonder if he knows that his student is now a puppet?


----------



## Danchou (Apr 13, 2008)

Argh, It's a shame the Gin fanaticism wouldn't have reached even NF.  They've been running amok over nexgear in the past (Gin is a demi-god fans as they were called). Sure he's damn strong, but so far we've seen him do close to nothing (onpanel). At best he's top 5. 

Besides, we all know Kuroro > all


----------



## mootz (Apr 13, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> Argh, It's a shame the Gin fanaticism wouldn't have reached even NF.  They've been running amok over nexgear in the past (Gin is a demi-god fans as they were called). Sure he's damn strong, but so far we've seen him do close to nothing (onpanel). *At best he's top 5. *
> 
> Besides, we all know Kuroro > all



lol isnt that what the old man said, that he was a top five


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 13, 2008)

I for one think that there will be atleast someone who is stronger than Gin, who himself will be VERY strong. I think Gin will be specialisation with a very hax ability that will wow everyone. that much is given considering the hype he's gotten from togashi.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

i conceed there could be someone stronger, but the little tidbits that weve gotten so far, he has to be at least top 2, besides, hes kinda been keeping a low profile for a while, so whose to say he hasnt even gotten stronger then when the top 5 comment was made (do you guys remeber greed island, hell not even the ryodan could hack into)


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 13, 2008)

That true since that was Ging and his nine friends creation.


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 13, 2008)

Epic chapter KilluaXMeleronXKnuckle against Yupi should be epic, and I'm loving how Togashi is setting up his battles. Making them totally spontaneous, unpredictable and chaotic, just like a real battle.

Pufu is really starting to grow on me, he is like the hannibal lecter royal guard. Using his intellect, psychology, and a fearsome insightfullness as his primary weapons.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey there black swan ... long time no post  

What are your thoughts on the current discussion of who is stronger between Zeno and Silva ?

Btw, where is York Shin city located( it is not in the HxH universe ) ??


----------



## mootz (Apr 14, 2008)

silva         .


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

Isn't it located in the North America like continent?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

waits for more replies before giving the answer away XD


----------



## mootz (Apr 14, 2008)

shanks dont be a tease


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

I know, stop teasing us.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 14, 2008)

shanks, york shin IS new york city.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 14, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I will bring up a topic that I posted a couple of days back, only this time I am serious.
> 
> Who do you think is *stronger* between Zeno and Silva ??



Shanks, there is more to the word by simply meaning "stronger". By stronger, do you mean who's a better fighter, who's physically superior, who's more capable, or who'll win in a fight? 

There are factors that need to be considered: strength, speed, skills and ability, intelligence, experience, feats, and willpower. 

Silva hasn't really shown us feats as near as Zeno's display of power. This will result to be a pure speculation unless confirmed. However, I am not going to deny that deciding a victor in this case is impossible. We can always assume the closest victor provided that he has been given the more logical reason. 



> I say that Zeno is the head of the Zolydeck family instead of it being the other way around. Silva was backing Zeno because only he could go head to head with Kuroro and survive the fight.
> I am not too sure if Silva could have done that.
> 
> Not to mention, Zeno's En is 100m while Nobunaga's is only 5m at the most.
> ...



As most of us can agree, En is not a direct determinant of one's strength, but merely a determining factor, nor does a family position has anything to do with classifying someone's battle capability. I would like to express my disagreement on your statement that Zeno is the head of the Zaoldyeck family. Sure Zeno _was_ the head, but presently, it is clear that it is Silva who's in position, but it's no really big deal, is it? 

As of the En discussion, looks like NeBy and uchiha-alia has covered it already. Anyway, Crap! I only paid a short visit in this thread and I gotta go to school.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> shanks, york shin IS new york city.



Not too difficult right ... Shin = New in Japanese 



Master Bait said:


> Shanks, there is more to the word by simply meaning "stronger". By stronger, do you mean who's a better fighter, who's physically superior, who's more capable, or who'll win in a fight?
> 
> There are factors that need to be considered: strength, speed, skills and ability, intelligence, experience, feats, and willpower.
> 
> Silva hasn't really shown us feats as near as Zeno's display of power. This will result to be a pure speculation unless confirmed. However, I am not going to deny that deciding a victor in this case is impossible. We can always assume the closest victor provided that he has been given the more logical reason.


I was asking for opinions which logically stem from what we have seen so far. It is fine with me if you don't wanna give your verdict. 



Master Bait said:


> As most of us can agree, En is not a direct determinant of one's strength, but merely a determining factor, nor does a family position has anything to do with classifying someone's battle capability. I would like to express my disagreement on your statement that Zeno is the head of the Zaoldyeck family. Sure Zeno _was_ the head, but presently, *it is clear that it is Silva who's in position*, but it's no really big deal, is it?
> 
> As of the En discussion, looks like NeBy and uchiha-alia has covered it already. Anyway, Crap! I only paid a short visit in this thread and I gotta go to school.


Where exactly is it said that Silva is in that position ? I still see him defering to Zeno on almost every matter.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 14, 2008)

Like I said before, there is a possibility Silva could be stronger simply because of the fact that less of him hs been revealed. It ould be that togashi is reserving him for something bigger. From what we HAVE seen and what we know, we know Silva has killed a ryodan before, which is no easy task, yet we know how well zeno did against kuroro and of his dragon technique. No doubt Zeno is more experienced, but i just get this feeling that Silva is at least the same strength.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree that Silva is reserved for something bigger .... hope that HxH can go on that much longer for Gin and Silva and other top nen users to be revealed. 

Will we see the reason for Zeno's withdrawal from the battle ?? I am sure Togashi is using a non-linear story telling technique ..... we readers will have to sort them out according to the times specified, after the arc finishes >_<


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2008)

wait what are we tlaking about i dont wanna to thorugh 2 pages of post


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 14, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I agree that Silva is reserved for something bigger .... hope that HxH can go on that much longer for Gin and Silva and other top nen users to be revealed.
> 
> Will we see the reason for Zeno's withdrawal from the battle ?? I am sure Togashi is using a non-linear story telling technique ..... we readers will have to sort them out according to the times specified, after the arc finishes >_<



 well I think zeno was just hired for his dragon dive technique, and thats it. he agreed to accompany netero to try and assassinate the king but when the assassination failed (due to the gungi girl...) he had no reason to stay and put his life at risk. Killua explains it.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

aah .... but killua *surmises* that particular course of events. We dont see that happening do we ? 

I was asking if we will see what happened between Zeno, Netero and the King which led to Zeno leaving the place ?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 14, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> aah .... but killua *surmises* that particular course of events. We dont see that happening do we ?
> 
> I was asking if we will see what happened between Zeno, Netero and the King which led to Zeno leaving the place ?



 oh, maybe when we finally get ot the scene we will have a netero flashback on how zeno left. i dont know but togashi might just leave it.

 so, who do you thnks gonna win, netero or the king?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

I should probably clarify a bit further ... i think Togashi is employing a non-linear story telling ... where we saw the story jump back in time this chapter after Maleron meets up Killua. 

What happens afterwards probably links up to the chapter called miscalculation or something. I might be wrong but i am not gonna reread the chapters till the arc completes.(that might take a long time yet )

Since Zeno left the king before Gon and killua met pitou, we might see that particular story line picking up from the conversation between Netero, Zeno and the king. We might see why Zeno left the fight. 

As for Netero vs the King .... my brain says that Netero has no chance while my heart refuses to see someone else kill the King. I can't decide which one I wanna go with >.<


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 14, 2008)

^^ Yes i understand.

 I really want to see just how strong netero is when hes goin all-out, and i dont want him to die. Meruem seems to have the initiative and we all know hes a fucking beast. Like you, my head says meruem takes this, but my heart says netero X3 only problem is, my heart seems to be lying to itself . Lots of people think Gin may show up and beat Meruem but i really hope not. If he does, i hope Gon doesnt catch him, it would be cool if Gin came- finished the king off, and just went. just like that. It does seem like 2 very awesome charcters are gonna meet their ends in this arc: morau and netero: but i hope at least one survives.

dont go down without a fight netero.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

I actually dont like all this Ging worship that is going on ..... 

Togashi won't deal with Ging if i am not wrong. Gin will forever remain as the benchmark that Gon has to reach .... I would be disappointed if Ging came up for rescue, _after_ fangasming at his appearance of course . 

The fact is that Netero is still the strongest Nen user. I don't think Ging will stand a chance when Netero doesn't.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 14, 2008)

i think Bisuke and Novu will come for the help


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

^ I dont think so .... Bisuke said that she wont do anything more than train Gon and Killua. 

As for Novou, i dunno ... he got psyched out of his mind feeling their auras. I dunno why but he and Knuckle's combination would have wtf pwned the whole lot of them. 

knuckle could have attached potclean to each of them and throw them into Novou's dungeons and wait till they went bankrupt.

Novou might get back to his senses though .... Morau would definitely need his help.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 14, 2008)

lol bisuke, everytime i think of her now i see a perverted gorilla woman with a beat up killua next to him her. I do see novu coming in to help morau though.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> lol bisuke, everytime i think of her now i see a perverted gorilla woman with a beat up killua next to him her. I do see novu coming in to help morau though.



Thats how we do things here  ... 

perverted posts = _r_epic win  XD 

Mattaru better get his ass over here ..... X3 X3 X3


----------



## Fran (Apr 14, 2008)

Where the Shanks calls, I cometh!

Bisuke = Fapping to _Playgirl - Hisoka Photo Shoot Limited Edition!_


Novu is going to come save his precious palm, not morau!






> actually dont like all this Ging worship that is going on .....




YES YES YES YES YES!

Finally. Someone who doesn't think Ging is going to be 1337!
X3


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Where the Shanks calls, I cometh!
> 
> Bisuke = Fapping to _Playgirl - Hisoka Photo Shoot Limited Edition!_
> 
> ...



 ..... I knows XD 
We forgot all about palm ..... lets get started on what exactly she might be doing in there. 
The contest is to write the lewdest stuff without using "bad words."



Mattaru said:


> YES YES YES YES YES!
> 
> Finally. Someone who doesn't think Ging is going to be 1337!
> X3



He is gonna be 1337, but the only way to preserve his l337ness is by keeping him at an arm's length. He will always be there as a benchmark but we wont get to see him in action.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

Hellllllooooooooooooooooo

I had a crazy weekend so whose pervyness are we discussing? ?


----------



## mootz (Apr 14, 2008)

ging is like the fourth hokage from naruto

at most a few moves will be shown


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

No faaaiiirr Robin .... come online  

WE are discussing what Palm is doing in the castle  

Do you think Ging is 1337 ?? Should people be hero-worshiping him ??


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

whats 1337?  I am abit slow


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> whats 1337?  I am abit slow



1337 = leet = Elite 

this is from urbandictionary.com 


*Spoiler*: __ 




A language in which numbers and symbols are put together to look like letters. Some people create their own 1337 letters and it makes them look more 1337 by fellow 1337-speakers. Here is an alphabet of 1337 letters I know and have created:

A: 4 or l\ or ^ or @ or /\ or /-\
B. l3 or 8 or ? or ]3 or l:
C: ( or < or ? or ?
D: l) or l> or ])
E:3 or ?
F: l= or # or ?
G:6 or 9
H: # or l-l or (-) or !-! or }-{ or }{ or l+l or )+( or !+! or }+{
L: 1 or ! or ][
J: _l or _/
K: l< or l( or l{ or l<=
L: l_ or ! or 1
M: l\/l or /\/\ or l\l\ or ^^
N: l/l or /\/
O: 0 or () or <> or * or ? or ? or ?
P: l* or l> or |D or l^ or l+
Q:& or (\) or ?
R: l2 or ?
S: 5 or $ or ?
T:+ or 7
U: l_l or /_/
V: \/
W:|/\| or \/\/ or |/\/ or \/\|
X: >< or }{ or :-:
Y: ?
Z: 2

()/\/\9 7^l+l+ 15 73)-( 1337 #l\:-:<>l2 1 +()l_l> _/<>* ^l3?l_l+ /\/\3}-{ #1213l/ll>!!!1!!11!1!! )+(3 |D\l\/l/l2.

translationh my god that is the leet hacker I told you about my friend! He owns.




I still dont see you online ..


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

And for the record yep Ging is elite, well thats what I think =)

I am sorry shanks I have to nip out to get some food in abit but will be back in 15 mins


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

Ging is elite ... but his 1337 wont be shown to us i am afraid ... 

I can wait ... I am listening to a band called Tool play ... they are epic win XD 

any metalheads out here .... listen to *TooL* 

Edit:

Why has atreyu emoticon has been removed  ??


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

Of course it hasnt been shown yet but patience is a vertue


----------



## mootz (Apr 14, 2008)

anyone who thinks a top five nen user will not be elite is kidding themselves

no need to worship the guy but he will be strong


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

Indeed no need to worship Ging when Hisoka is here


----------



## mootz (Apr 14, 2008)

leorio for the win


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2008)

Forget Ging I expect Hanzo to come and pwn Yuppi


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry, had to restart teh comp 

Tompa is the king of  . But leorio will give him a good run for his monies  

@Hisoka - you still not online


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Sorry, had to restart teh comp
> 
> Tompa is the king of  . But leorio will give him a good run for his monies  :glass
> 
> @Hisoka - you still not online



You stole my post I was gonna say Tompa XD

- I cant come online  My comp has messed up


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> You stole my post I was gonna say Tompa XD
> 
> - I cant come online  My comp has messed up



damn  ... then I guess i have to go to sleep now  

We have missed Leorio's perviness for too long dammit


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

But I am enjoying Knuckle's ness


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

Knuckle is  ... but perviness owns everything else 

Exhibit A : Mattaru 

I rest my case


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

:rofl yep Mattaru is the god of


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 14, 2008)

I have to leave soon  

@Hisoka - just saw my usercp ... I told you it was impossible ...


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 14, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> But I am enjoying Knuckle's ness



 *points to new avatar 
YAY SSJ GAR KNUCKLES


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL I know  I thought I could prove nature wrong, guess I am getting too old for that

@ Uchiha - THAT IS rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2008)

I was arguing on another board where this claimed that the Knuckles drawing looked like a child had drawn it, anyone know how to kill people over the internet?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 14, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> LOL I know  I thought I could prove nature wrong, guess I am getting too old for that
> 
> *@ Uchiha - THAT IS rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


 why thank you 
I just knew I had to get it done as soon as i saw the pic in your spoiler post, I think its some. Now i have a full HXH set X3 complete with two of the most awesome moments in the whole manga (killua: lol ant i haz your head, and SSJ knuckle)


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

Send Zombies after them CMGOGO thats what I am doing 

@ Uchiha - I was gonna make a set out of that too XD but I am rubbish with photoshop , Your Avy is awesome though


----------



## NeBy (Apr 14, 2008)

*Zeno vs. Silva*

Now, about who is the strongest of the two, Zeno or Silva: one of the difficulties with this is, that we don't actually know all that much about Zeno, and even less about Silva. And we've already seen that in hxh, victory isn't always for the one with the most Nen. From the scarce things we do know, however, is that Zeno still seems to be pretty much the patriarch of the family, who gives the orders.

This can be seen in the fight Zeno and Silva had against Kuroro; I've looked at it again, and apart from one warning of caution from Silva towards Zeno, the latter clearly is in charge; he makes the first move and analyses Kuroro and fights the most, while Silva is more in a supporting role, awaiting his chance (which Zeno creates) to hit Kuroro too. I would imagine if two assassins want to kill a truly strong nen-user, the first move - and the longest fight - is not made by the weakest member of the two.

Furthermore, there are also some other elements who makes us suspect that in the Zoaldeyck family, Zeno is still the 'patriarch' of the family: when Killua was chained and beaten up by his older bro as punishment, it was Zeno who ordered Killua's release - and the decision was made by him, not as an extention of Silva's order. Which is a bit strange: do you know a household where a son is punished by his grandfather, instead of his father? Of course, maybe the punishement was made by his father, we don't know that, but even then it's more strange, because it's normally not done that a grandfather would unilateraly decide the punishment has ended, when it was given by the father. This makes only sense, if we imagine that, in the Zaoldyeck family, the hierarchy is much like those of the old roman households, where the 'patriarch' is the oldest male of the household - who actually had enormous power over his other family-members (even deciding life and death, in one period of the roman empire).

Of course, this won't be literally the case, otherwise Maha would still rule everything, and we certainly didn't see anything that would point to that. But one can not doubt that Zeno at least still seem to call the shots in the household, takes the initiative in dangerous fights (including giving direct orders to Silva what and when to strike), etc. I can hardly imagine that the Zaoldyecks, where the survival of the fittest reigns, would let a weaker person run things - if that were the case, according to age, Maha would be the boss.

That said, is that alone a clear indication of strength? Is it because Zeno is the strongest, that he still seems to be the boss - or is it because of a patriarchal tradition, coppled with the fact he's still very powerful? One has some elements for determining his strength; we already know he has an En radius of 300 meters: far surpassing even masters (50 m)...and being a grandmaster of En - while not a direct measurement of strength as we saw - *does* give an indication that he's of grandmaster-class. Since Togashi doesn't like uberpowering, one can assume this level is pretty much close to the top; it wouldn't make sense if Silva went hugely beyond that.

The radius of Silva's En, however, we don't know. One might deduce from the Genei Ryodan arc, however, that it is *less* than that of Zeno. How and why, you ask? Because in that arc, just before Zeno starts his search, he has to cover the whole building, which is more than 100 meters, and Silva explicitly asks if that is managable, to which Zeno replies with: 'Ofcourse, I can go as far as 300 m.' If Silva had the ability to go more then 100 meters, he wouldn't have asked if it is possible to do so, and, in fact, there would be no need for Zeno to try out his En; he could have done it himself, then.

That said, since En is not a direct measurement of nen-strength, we're still not sure what it means. Is Zeno stronger in general, or just better in En? It only indicates that it is fairly certain that Zeno is stronger in at least some aspects than Silva. Seeing his capacity for analysis, and no doubt more elaborate (fighting/killing)experience - he has 20 more years of experience in killing adversaries, after all - one can also gather he still might have the upper-hand when it comes to fighting too.

However, while Zeno's age gives him some extra experience, it also gives him what old(er) age brings: less vitality and health, and generally becomming weaker. True, Zeno is still in excellent form...but is he still in his topform, in the peak of his performance? I seriously doubt it. For instance, we've seen in the Netero-flashback chapter that Netero started his special training (hyakushiki kannon) when he was 46, and he ended when he was 50. Now, 50 years in normal life would already be over your prime, but let's not forget that in another chapter of hxh, it was said that nen could be used to prolong your life and health, so thanks to nen, his physical appearance/power was rather of someone of his 30ies.

But nen can't hold back age forever (though, it should be noted that Netero seems especially good in using his nen for that purpose, since it is stated he even fought Maha and survived). If we look at silva now, it so happens that he's 46 years old - with nen, this means in the prime of his life, the summit of his strength. While, on the other hand, Zeno is 67..even with nen one can't but suspect that his very best years are over.

All this leads to the conclusion that Zeno and Silva are a very close match; one can presume Zeno is stronger when it comes to general fighting/killing-experience and specifique techniques, while Silva can be expected to be a bit stronger physically and brute-force nen. Since it is such a close match, a fight between the two can not really be predicted; I guess victory will go to the one who is best prepared, whome made the best tactical plans, has a good day (or good luck), is the fittest at that moment, etc.


ok...rep me, I'm exhausted!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 14, 2008)

CMGOGO, tell them to GTFO, but dont tell them that i sent the best assassins to get them  (lol zeno + silva = they gon die :WOW)

 thanks robin 

 EDIT: , in after NeBy essay :WOW (+reps NeBy)


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2008)

crap who is zeon and sliva again i usasully dont remember alot of mangs till i re read them GAR


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 14, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I was arguing on another board where this claimed that the Knuckles drawing looked like a child had drawn it, anyone know how to kill people over the internet?


What board?


----------



## Vyse (Apr 14, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> crap who is zeon and sliva again i usasully dont remember alot of mangs till i re read them GAR




You´re  not serious right? Silva is Killua´s ( can you at least remember him?  ) dad and Zeno is his gramps ...  Never ever forget them again, or else


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> You?re  not serious right? Silva is Killua?s ( can you at least remember him?  ) dad and Zeno is his gramps ...  Never ever forget them again, or else



i am i was serious and but i cant think of who silva is but i remember zeno but  i remember him as just gramps >_<


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

Silva is Killua's DAD LOL


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 14, 2008)

how can anyone forget the pwnsome zaoldyeck family 

the only one that i don't care much is killua's little brother, that loliguy is more of a trap than pitou or haku...but he's en genei ryodan now, so he's not that bad ...


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> how can anyone forget the pwnsome zaoldyeck family



QFT



> the only one that i don't care much is killua's little brother, that loliguy is more of a trap than pitou or haku...but he's en genei ryodan now, so he's not that bad ...



LOL loliguy :rofl


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2008)

Zaoldyeck said:


> how can anyone forget the pwnsome zaoldyeck family
> 
> the only one that i don't care much is killua's little brother, that loliguy is more of a trap than pitou or haku...but he's en genei ryodan now, so he's not that bad ...


lol i am surpirse umm i frogot his name didnt say that the one who says he is a killua fan boy


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 14, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> QFT
> 
> 
> 
> LOL loliguy :rofl



he even dresses like a loli


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

yep he does and it pissed me off when I found out she is a he, I mean he has all that make up on


----------



## Fran (Apr 14, 2008)

@CMgogo/Hisoka: 

ROFL @ Karuto. He's lolilicious e shame he has a john thomas


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

:rofl yet again Mattaru XD


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

Well we can at least tell the gender of the fat Zaoldyeck at least.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2008)

I was pissed off when I found out Kurapica was a guy, I remember when he took his shirt off, all my dreams were ruined


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

Well he is a pretty boy after all and he seems to like that deformed by music girl too.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well we can at least tell the gender of the fat Zaoldyeck at least.



 Miluki is ZEEEE MAN XD

@ CMGoGo - At least with Kurapica we were told he is a guy from begining, to be honest I think Kurapica is a nice name though and very girly name =)


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

That is true.


----------



## Fran (Apr 14, 2008)

Meh. Kurapika being a boy only makes him an even bigger turn on !

Besides,he cross dresses.

Schrodinger's Kurapika: Until he takes his pants [and not his shirt] off, Kurapika can be both male and female


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

Like a transexual?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

Mattaru you are just looking for an excuse XD


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with that.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 14, 2008)

Wh??????!    ....Taleran gave me negative rep for all my efforts on Silva vs. Zeno!!

I put more than an hour research in it, looking at the chapters, the anime, the guidebook for the ages and other clues...*snif* 

It's the last thoughtful post I'll ever make!


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

That too bad to hear.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Wh??????!    ....Taleran gave me negative rep for all my efforts on Silva vs. Zeno!!
> 
> I put more than an hour research in it, looking at the chapters, the anime, the guidebook for the ages and other clues...*snif*
> 
> It's the last thoughtful post I'll ever make!



oh noeeeeeees

Did he say why he negged you?


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

I never negged anyone unless they negged me first or they want to be rewarded by being negged.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

Me neither, in fact I havent had 1 negs up to now or given any one, except to people who collect negs


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

I been negged on the outskirt battledom a few times myself.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 14, 2008)

Only negs i can remember is from OPtards not liking me liking Naruto, fuckin stupidity.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

I loved both One Piece and Naruto and Bleach alot myelf.


----------



## Gary (Apr 14, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I been negged on the outskirt battledom a few times myself.



one from me becuase of a stuip thread that ends up in a rape and not a good match up


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Only negs i can remember is from OPtards not liking me liking Naruto, fuckin stupidity.



LOL I guess its really stupid cause it is a naruto forums afterall


----------



## NeBy (Apr 14, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> oh noeeeeeees
> 
> Did he say why he negged you?




Yes, he said I didn't say what rep I wanted: pos or neg.

Wh?????????!!!


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> one from me becuase of a stuip thread that ends up in a rape and not a good match up




I know and have I negged you back yet?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 14, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Yes, he said I didn't say what rep I wanted: pos or neg.
> 
> Wh?????????!!!



Noooooooooooo

Thats terrible but funny in a way sorry,

I would rep you but I have passed my limit


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 14, 2008)

I have just rep NeBy and hope that NeBy does the same for me.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 14, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Only negs i can remember is from OPtards not liking me liking Naruto, fuckin stupidity.



Lol I remember those days. Odd thing is that since you can see who reps you, I haven't gotten 1 serious neg. I used to get them constantly. It shows the true nature of these people.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 14, 2008)

togashi's art gettin better.

ontopic: i just repped few people


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 15, 2008)

Talking about reps without me  

@Neby - asking for reps is not the right way to repwhore . I guess you had to learn it the hard way


----------



## Fran (Apr 15, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Only negs i can remember is from OPtards not liking me liking Naruto, fuckin stupidity.



It looks like Master Bait needs to teach you a few loessons Klown       

I've just acquired a brang new neg. Someone decided to revenge-neg me for negging him/her about him/her grammar policing.  
Good call too. I probably acquired about 100 more ... but I never check my rep box


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 15, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> It looks like Master Bait needs to teach you a few loessons Klown
> 
> I've just acquired a brang new neg. Someone decided to revenge-neg me for negging him/her about him/her grammar policing.
> Good call too. I probably acquired about 100 more ... but I never check my rep box



Lol, you got it wrong. Master Bait is a OP fan ..... he ain't a tard. There are tards who get really defensive when people say they like Naruto over OP *after* reading both the series completely. 
I kinda stopped going to the OP section ... i doesn't feel like it is worth my time tbh.  

Was that the thread in which someone said he would be a good admin ? I saw your post in that thread.


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 15, 2008)

This sux my comp is filled with trojans and malware 

And there's only three chaps left till togashi goes on another hiatus


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 15, 2008)

I love all the main series of mangas and animes.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 15, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> Lol I remember those days. Odd thing is that since you can see who reps you, I haven't gotten 1 serious neg. I used to get them constantly. It shows the true nature of these people.



 thats so true, it truly does show what theyre like and i think its despicable... i dont neg anyone unless they have offended me personally, or purposly offended others, anything else is just their opinion. Ive never been negged ever since we could see the names but from before that, i was only negged twice by tards who didnt agree with me.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, we in this thread like to be democratic and respect other's wishes and tastes 

The only requirement to post in this thread is that you love HxH


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 15, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Shanks, there is more to the word by simply meaning "stronger". By stronger, do you mean who's a better fighter, who's physically superior, who's more capable, or who'll win in a fight?
> 
> There are factors that need to be considered: strength, speed, skills and ability, intelligence, experience, feats, and willpower.
> 
> ...



  

This post... doesn't sound like me. I'm so gonna get her for this... not just that, what a poor way copying me in that bold part, Jude. 
Damn! I should probably change my password.

Enough of that, what's with all the rep talk people?! 



KLoWn said:


> Only negs i can remember is from OPtards not liking me liking Naruto, fuckin stupidity.



Forget my neg... Forget my neg... :Itatchi



Mattaru said:


> It looks like Master Bait needs to teach you a few loessons Klown



THAT WAS UNINTENTIONAL!!!  

Do you want me to miss my sleep again?!


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Master Bait,

You have someone else posting instead of you?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey there baiter and Robin .....  

@Masterbait : We all know it was a misunderstanding and KloWn had is payback a long time ago 
Who posted instead of you ??
I knew it didn't sound like you. 

@Hisoka/Robin: Hope you go to work today


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 15, 2008)

:rofl
I am already at work


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> The only requirement to post in this thread is that you love HxH



So if I just think HxH is a decent manga that I occasionally catch up to, I have to gtfo?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 15, 2008)

bait, someones been posting on your account? 



Zaru said:


> So if I just think HxH is a decent manga that I occasionally catch up to, *I have to gtfo*?


of course not lol 

just wondering, have you read through the whole manga zaru? if not, i recommend you do, coz its truly awesome (in my opinion).


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> just wondering, have you read through the whole manga zaru?



Basically yes, though I didn't properly read the part with REALLY bad art - I just skipped through it to see what happens and read a few speech bubbles that seemed important


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> So if I just think HxH is a decent manga that I occasionally catch up to, I have to gtfo?



No of course not we never tell no one to gtfo in this thread, the more the merier


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

Though I DO love naughty Hisoka pek (the character)

Wtf are the ryodan doing anyway


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 15, 2008)

weeeeeheee we have a Hisoka Lover? XD

Wanna sign my petition? 

The roydans are busy doing nothing XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 15, 2008)

Then work dammit ....... 

Even I have been given a bland task of getting a value of the dissipation rate. I already got that value yesterday but my prof. wants me to get it using an another way


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 15, 2008)

okies Shanks I wont post here no more then and work


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Basically yes, though I didn't properly read the part with REALLY bad art - I just skipped through it to see what happens and read a few speech bubbles that seemed important



 I remember the bad art, was torture. I still read through it and loved it though. HXH to me is one of my favourite mangas, i love the story, the fighting system, the characters, and the badass scenes (see- my sig and my avatar). but also im sure im not alone when i say i hate it when togashi goes on hiatus.


P.S: hisoka is awesome


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

Also, this is the only manga I know which makes such heavy use of narration boxes. It's been kinda weird to read the last dozens of chapters, with everything being narrated. Though it'd be hard to make the reader understand what's going on, otherwise. Especially if several chapters span over a few seconds of actual time.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry, I didnt see your posts Zaru ... 

I can vouch that this thread is one of the best. You can post here just for the heck of it, even if you don't like Togashi .

I agree that your point about the HxH is valid. But I really think it is worth your time going back to those hideously drawn chapters and make sense of what is happening there. 

There is actually a Hisoka porn fan club. You are welcome to join

P.S: Why is your reputation disabled  ? I welcome most new posters that way 

@Hisoka - Nooees .... all work no post is no fun . I take back what i said (even though it was a joke)


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Also, this is the only manga I know which makes such heavy use of narration boxes. It's been kinda weird to read the last dozens of chapters, with everything being narrated. Though it'd be hard to make the reader understand what's going on, otherwise. Especially if several chapters span over a few seconds of actual time.



 yeah some people dont like it but i think it adds a whole layer of depth. togashi loves to narrate everything he does so we know exactly whats going on. sometimes we get a whole chapter just listening to someones thoughts, its just adds a new dimension. However, the downside to this is that things, in order to put more detail, take up more chapters, and get dragged out. I would be completely fine with this- if there wasnt a hiatus every couple of months


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

Togashi tends to make characters say a LOT, even about things that have no future purpose - I remember getting creeped out by the long explanation of the auctions when they went getting money in the genei ryodan arc.

You don't need to tell me, one of the pics in the hisoka porn fanclub("the speech bubbles are moving according to my erection") was made by me 

It's disabled because I feel like disabling it, also I'm sealed for 6 months


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 15, 2008)

I seriously dont mind the narrativeness, I think its good but I hoped the size of the chapters where double XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree with Uchiha-alia .... Togashi's narration is something unheard of in a manga. 
He is also trying non-linear storytelling, so even if everything doesn't make complete sense now, it will when you sit down and read the whole arc once it is finished. 

I can't even begin to imagine how good it will be, once the arc gets finished. 

But the wait will too long dammit 

@Zaru - Oh! Thanks for that then XD

Rep sealed from 6 months   

Will you get to read the rep comments if they rep you?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 15, 2008)

What doesn't make sense?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Togashi tends to make characters say a LOT, even about things that have no future purpose - I remember getting creeped out by the long explanation of the auctions when they went getting money in the genei ryodan arc.
> 
> *You don't need to tell me, one of the pics in the hisoka porn fanclub("the speech bubbles are moving according to my erection") was made by me *
> It's disabled because I feel like disabling it, also I'm sealed for 6 months



, really?  awesome.
I cant resist the temptation to just burst out laughing every time I think of this.
As for how much the characters say: as i said it adds depth that many other mangas lack.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What doesn't make sense?



Ok, let me put it this way ... we will be able to see a lot of things we might be missing right now once the arc is finished and boy it will be awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2008)

Whats up my homies

278 Japanese Script (unconfirmed):

*Spoiler*: __ 



HUNTER×HUNTER
No.278◆天国

迷いの割合が増えかけたモラウの心を平常に戻したのは
その場の明らかな変化であった

モラウ(寒い…奴からのプレッシャーとかそんなんじゃねぇ�
��本物の寒さだ。)
　　　　(温度変化の能力か？ならば逆にチャンス！直接攻�
��の能力じゃないなら煙で分身を作り俺自身は身を隠す！）

　　　　（勝ちが見えないならば一秒でも長く時間を稼ぐ��
�)

その時、目の前の蛹が割れた

【１２枚の透けた細長い羽を携えたプフが立っている】
【プフは顔が弛緩しさっきとは別人のような顔つきになっ��
�いる】

瞬間モラウは煙を吐き出しスモーキージェイルを煙で満た��
�
そして自らの分身と数十体のディープパープルを作り出し��
�それをプフに突貫させる
しかし、次の瞬間全てが煙に戻った

モラウは、なにが起こったか理解するのにコンマ数十秒を��
�した
自分が何故声をあげて叫んでいるのか、まったくわからな��
�ったからである
真相は、全身を襲った強烈な痛み。念能力、それは極度の��
�中力が必要となる
特に自分の分身を作るとなると容易な事ではない
モラウの集中力を一瞬で消し飛ばす程の痛みが全身をくま��
�く襲ったのである


モラウ｢っ！！！｣

モラウ(能力を…解除しちまったら、外のユピーと合流して�
��断が不可能になる！）
（これは死んでも解…)
ｼｭｯ

【プフの手刀がモラウの首を飛ばす】
プフ｢じゃあな｣

飛び去ろうとするプフ
直後に監獄ロックはよりいっそう厚く
この空間を押しつぶさんばかりに迫ってきていた

プフ(なんだ！なにがおこった？この能力はこいつの能力じ�
��ないのか？）
（まさか他の能力者が？………)
　　　｢うわぁぁぁぁぁぁぁぁぁぁぁぁ！｣

死後念が強くなる事を知らないプフは
現状を前に冷静さは消え思考が停止した
しかしそれが良い方向に向かっていない事は誰も予想だに��
�ない

煽り｢死ですら止められない、モラウの意思！｣

Apparently the chapter is mostly about Pufu and Moaru.

I'll posts a summary when it comes out.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 15, 2008)

^^

*Spoiler*: __ 



 good, 'bout time we see more on morau V pufu. This for me is good, togashi's leaving the best fight an dkeeping it to the end, merue V netero will conclude the awesomeness in a some fashion


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 15, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Hey Master Bait,
> 
> You have someone else posting instead of you?





uchiha-alia said:


> bait, someones been posting on your account?



Yeah.... the original owner of this account: My sister. 

She knows this account's password since I haven't changed it ever since she gave me this account last year (saying she was bored). But don't worry, that was the only post she ever made in this thread... 



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> @Masterbait : We all know it was a misunderstanding and KloWn had is payback a long time ago
> Who posted instead of you ??
> *I knew it didn't sound like you. *



KloWn had free reps because of that so I shouldn't feel guilty at all... at least.

Yeah, I know it didn't sound like me. You must have noticed something odd while reading and answering that post... :S



Zaru said:


> So if I just think HxH is a decent manga that I occasionally catch up to, I have to gtfo?



LOL Zaru... everybody who appreciates HxH are very much welcome. 

edit: I understand nothing in that spoiler... *waits for trans*


----------



## Vyse (Apr 15, 2008)

*Shields eyes away from spoilers*

So the hiatus is coming up and I guess this thread will be more active then, right? ( anticipated waiting and stuff like that  ) So I?d like to get to know you a little bit better. Where?re you from? How old are you? Male or Female? And how did you get in touch with HxH? And why do you think it is (or isn?t ) one of the best mangas out there?

I?m from Germany. I?m 18 turning 19 and male. I got in touch with HxH with the German edition of the Shounen Jump magazine ( called Banzai! - I got into Naruto and One Piece because of it too btw. Praise it to heaven X3 )

HxH is one of the best mangas ever written because it?s really intelligent, well written, the art is awesome, the fights are great and well balanced.

HxH is just Hxhish <--- that?s the best compliment I can think of.

So what about you?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 15, 2008)

im from england, male, loves HXH coz its awesome. got to know it from the anime which was also awesome. Posting in an awesome thread.
.
.
.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 15, 2008)

Why would I tell you my location? It would be a sign of surrender. 
j/k Philippines.

Male, 17 turning 18 this 2nd day of May (greet me by then guys ). I got around HxH through dub and through friend's suggestion.  Read and watched it afterwards and got totally hooked. 

And I love it because I love it. Need I say more?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2008)

From England, 19, got in to HxH after I watched the awesome anime

And why I like the manga? the Bishies ofcourse


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



煽り「ユピー沸騰!!!」

　HUNTER×HUNTER
　No.278◆破壊

　　咆哮と同時にユピーは形を変えた
　　それは腹を括り身構えたはずのナックルが
　　一瞬にして体制を回避に向ける程の変貌であり
　　邪悪を具現化したかの姿は
　　明らかに
　　明らかに破壊のみを求めていた

　【上半身が巨大化し地面を叩き壊すユピー】

　0:02:12:39

ウェルフィン「ッッ………」
　
　【崩れる塔】
　【一目散にシュートの所へ行きシュートを脇に抱え逃げ出すナックル】

シュート「ぐっ…」
ナックル「我慢しろ」
シュート「入れ…たの…か？」
ナックル「あ!?」
シュート「オレの…分……一発」
ナックル「まだだよチクショウ」
　　　　　「必ず入れっから待っとけ!!」
　　　　　「けど その前に死なれちゃ困っから非難…」

　【ナックルが振り返ると全身が黒く巨大化し塔を破壊するユピーの姿】

　　ユピーは生まれて初めて精神に過大な負荷を受けることで
　　自分の能力の本質が実は王の護衛から著しく離れた所にあり
　　激しい怒りを糧にして体積とオーラの総量が
　　急速に増大していくことを自覚した
　　破壊には大きな快感が伴い
　　その直後 急速な体積の減少と強い喪失感に襲われた

　【自分の残した破壊跡で呆然とするユピー】

ナックル「商機!!」
　経験で勝るナックルはユピーの現状をほぼ正確に把握していた
ナックル（とんでもねェ破壊力……!!）
　　　　　（あれを故意に引き出させ無傷でいようってのは）
　　　　　（あまりに虫が良すぎるか……!?）
　　　　　（しかしリスクをかいくぐって得られるリターンは……）
　　　　　（果てしなくでけェ!!!）
　　　　　（『怒らせて爆発させる』……!!!）
　　　　　（爆発に必要なオーラの消費量は奴がトぶのを何ターンか縮めてくれる!!）
　　　　　（その瞬間奴の「ため」はオレが一撃入れるのに丁度良く…）

　ナックルが瞬時に描いた作戦は忘我したユピーの
　現状を踏まえて満点に近いといえるだろう
　だがユピーの真価は爆発の後にあった
　快感の余韻と虚脱感の狭間でユピーは
　自我の澱ともいえるこの利己的な能力をいかに
　王の為に役立てられるかそれのみに没頭しようと努めていた

　　滅私

　蟻の本能と魔獣の性質が
　自己の隠れていた激情を発見した後も冷静に機能した

ユピー（感情に流されることなく）
　　　　（この〝怒れる能力〟をいかに上手く）
　　　　（コントロールするかが王への貢献）
　　　　（すなわち この邪魔者共の排除に直結する!!）

　冷静と情熱を同時に手に入れたユピーに対して
　ナックルが負うリスクはあまりに高い

ゼノ「遠慮願いたいのォ」
　　　「気分じゃないでな」
ヂートゥ「まぁまぁ そう言わずに」
　　　　　「オレに見つかったのが運の尽きと思ってさ!!」
　　　　　「実験台になってよ」
　　　　　「オレの 新技の(ﾊｰﾄ)」

　　【溜息をつき嫌そうな顔でヂートゥを見るゼノ】

ヂートゥ「傷つくなぁそんな嫌な顔すんなよ」
　　　　　「オレだって本当に闘いたい相手は別なんだからさぁ」
　　　　　「でかいキセル持ってるグラサンって」
　　　　　「アイツあんたの仲間だろ？」
ゼノ「……んじゃ そいつ探せばいいじゃろが」
ヂートゥ「もう見つけた！でもダメなの!!」
　　　　　「煙使いでさ 煙幕の中に引きこもっちゃって」
　　　　　「これがどうやっても突破できなくてさ」
　　　　　「上からはどうかと思って屋根に上ったら」
　　　　　「たまたまアンタ見つけちゃったってワケ」
ゼノ「……で ワシは本命と戦う前の肩ならしってことか」
ヂートゥ「ピンポーン!!」
ゼノ「……今日は疲れた…」
　　　「ちと聞いてくれるか？」
　　　「ワシのォ…家業を継いで初めて無関係の人間を殺めちまったかも知れ」
ヂートゥ「ねェねェオレの技すげーぜ!!」
　　　　　「今から味わってもらうけどビックリすんなよ!!」
　　　　　「まぁいくらそう言ってもしちゃうだろうけど」
ゼノ「はぁ…自分勝手な奴じゃのォ」
　　　「こりゃいくら見逃してくれと言っても無理か」
ヂートゥ「ピンポンポンポーン(ﾊｰﾄ)」

　【ゼノがやや上方を見ながら移動する】

ヂートゥ「？」
ゼノ「後ろ…気ィつけた方がええな」
ヂートゥ「きゃは!! 古いね!! その手はくわないよ!!」
　　　　　「あんたの仲間が教えてくれたぜ」
　　　　　「戦闘中に敵から目を離しちゃ」

　【上空から何かが降って来てヂートゥにぶち当たる】

ゼノ「ま 見ても見んでも結果はいっしょじゃ」

　　【振ってきたのはシルバでヂートゥを圧殺している】

シルバ「生かしておいた方が良かったか？」
ゼノ「ん ぜーんぜん」

　　【二人とも龍で帰宅する】

シルバ「キルアはどうだ？」
ゼノ「ん 育っとったぞ」
　　　「おそらくイルミの針も取りよったな」
シルバ「……そうか」
ゼノ「おお！ そうじゃ今日はレアな体験したぞ」
　　　「時間がな！ギュ～～～ッっと凝縮されてな」
シルバ「……親父の話は半分に聞いておかないとな」

　0:03:35:47

煽り「佳境へ!!」





script


almost a full minute passed this chapter 



oh I'm 21 from Canada Male


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> And why I like the manga? *the Bishies ofcourse:*LOS



    

bishies FTW!!! 
not


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W00T story progression, full minute


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2008)

> almost a full minute passed this chapter



Thats the last 12 chapters combined

I heard we get to see Pufu's real form so Im psyched


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 15, 2008)

The longest time consumed ever since the start of infiltration... ? 

*again, waits for trans*

 Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 10 (5 members and 5 guests)
Master Bait*, uchiha-alia, CrimemasterGogo, Taleran, Oversoul


----------



## DethStryque (Apr 15, 2008)

ZzZzZz i just cant wait for this arc to end....although im anticipateing the old guyz battle its getting boreing...-_- just aint the same without hisoka


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 15, 2008)

DethStryque said:


> ZzZzZz i just cant wait for this arc to end....although im anticipateing the old guyz battle its getting boreing...-_- just aint the same without hisoka



I'm glad I'm not the only one who's missing Hisoka (not you Robin ). But then, we all do miss him. 

and why do you think it's getting boring when we're finally getting near?!


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2008)

apparently


*Spoiler*: __ 



The second one says Silva and Zeno show up.


----------



## Fran (Apr 15, 2008)

OK WE HAVE THE SCRIPT!
Now someone go babelfish it before I start making fake pervey ones 

I'm also 19, England, Errrr...Male.
I got into HxH after my sister bought me the Cantonese DVD Boxset from Hong Kong. 
It was so good I rewatched it in English. About 500 times.
Then I finally startedreading the manga beause it was evident the anime team were waiting for nothing. 

The story f my life 


@Taleran:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 no wai no wai ... they already went home after zeno pulled his dragon out for netero
and inserted komugi ...at least he got further than the king ever did!


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 15, 2008)

I luv this thread, the last 10 reps i recieved were from it.

We can expect a trans and pics by tmr.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 15, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> OK WE HAVE THE SCRIPT!
> Now *someone go babelfish it* before I start making fake pervey ones


We might as well be guessing.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> apparently
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



NO WAI!!! 

I mean seriously, NO WAI! HOW THE HELL?! 

But if it's true, it would be fucking awesome! 

*waits for full trans, information, and confirmation*


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2008)

so far

*Spoiler*: __ 




煽り「ユピー沸騰excl.gif」
Narator: "Yupii is seething!!!"

　HUNTERHUNTER
　No.278?破壊
No. 279 Destruction

　　咆哮と同時にユピーは形を変えた
As Yupi roared, his form changed.
　　それは腹を括り身構えたはずのナックルが
Knuckle tightened his abs to stand off against him.
　　一瞬にして体制を回避に向ける程の変貌であり
He setup to avoid it no matter what kind of transformation it was.
　　邪悪を具現化したかの姿は
His wicked transformation into was
　　明らかに
Clearly
　　明らかに破壊のみを求めていた
Clearly only seeking destruction.

　【上半身が巨大化し地面を叩き壊すユピー】
　【Yupi's upper body became so enormous that the ground below him broke.】

　0:02:12:39


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> so far
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



KNUUUCCCCCCKKKKKKKLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! X3 X3 X3

OMG! This is gonna be great!


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 15, 2008)

22 female, from UK, got to HxH Last summer watching the anime

Why I like it? Cause it has one of the best strategy based fights ever and for Hisoka of course


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 15, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I would be both happy and said if knuckles just turned around now and ran away .

Unless he gets a punch in than runs away he can still be considered GAR


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 15, 2008)

Are we introducing ourselves now  ... 

I am 23 ... doing my masters in Aerospace Engineering. I keep posting while deriving differential equations in ma lab  
I am sending my work to get published in a journal called "Physics of Fluids". I would have got reviews about if my advisor wasn't such a fussy bitch  

Hey there people .... *waves*


----------



## Danchou (Apr 15, 2008)

New spoilers sounds incredible. Argh, it's times like these that I remember why I've been following HxH for years and years.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I look forward to seeing the Yupi and Knuckles showdown. While it's probably a forgone conclusion, it'd be nice for Knuckles to get a hit in for great justice.

Also Zeno and Silva <3. I wonder what they're up to. It seemed like Zeno left the battlegrounds the last time we saw him. In any case, their appearance will probably shed some light on what's happening.

Unlike many other manga's earlier introduced awesome characters aren't forgotten and still retain their value and significance.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2008)

I forgot Shanks was smart

Im in my first year law right now, Im posting from the library while I should be doing work


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 15, 2008)

just spread a few reps around  . Seems to have maxed out for today 

Wow CMgogo .. I didn't know you were a natural debater  

KloWn is still a mystery though 

Edit:

15 members viewing this thread atm ... 7 members and 8 guests XD


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2008)

Im terrible at debates, in mock debates at uni I get owned

KLoWn is a stripper, i've seen the pics


----------



## Pantera (Apr 15, 2008)

Seems like we all are introducing eh?

Am 19, studying acting in Canada.

As long as we see knuckle's badassnes the chapter seems cool.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2008)

So Pufu coming out of his cacoon was a lie then


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 15, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> KloWn is still a mystery though





CrimemasterGogo said:


> KLoWn is a stripper, i've seen the pics


I shall remain a mystery 



Master Bait said:


> *KloWn had free reps* because of that so I shouldn't feel guilty at all... at least.



(^yeah, that's me)


----------



## Danchou (Apr 15, 2008)

Who downvoted the thread? :x

Went from 5 stars to 4. Seems somebody doesn't like the way we roll .

Already introduced myself before, but here we go again. I'm a 23yo male law student who lives in the Netherlands. Been following hxh for over 5 years now. It's sad, but awesome at the same time. When I was just new to the internets, I started downloading random anime from usenet and got a glimpse of the York Shin arc. Been hooked ever since.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 15, 2008)

I am 22 male from America.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 15, 2008)

I am refraining from looking at the spoilers  ... with questionable success . 

Well, I think these three chapters will see atleast the other two fights get going. It doesn't look like Pitou and Gon's fight will take place this year.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 15, 2008)

:rofl KLoWn 

All those who didn't vote .... do it naoooooooo  

This thread deserves 5 stars XD


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 15, 2008)

Now let talk about your favorite death in Hunter x Hunter?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 15, 2008)

Woohooo average age looks like is over 20 XD I dont feel like an oldy no more


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 15, 2008)

I already voted for five stars in this thread.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 15, 2008)

Oy blow me down, it seems like I?m the only not-native-English-speaker in this thread. I hope you don?t mind me, I?m still trying to improve my language. You don?t know what I?m up against X3

And could you please spoiler-tag the spoilers? Don?t take it amiss but i just can?t stand them


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought they were spoiler-tag?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry for the double post you guys ... 

we are not old . It is just that we are the select few that can appreciate HxH 

Lol, English isn't my native language but it is sad to say that thats what I am best in atm.

It is a different matter altogether while it comes to cursing though


----------



## Vyse (Apr 15, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I thought they were spoiler-tag?



Not all of them unfortunately  I know it´s Knuckle-time on friday, which I don´t mind ( after all I want nothing more than to achieve some Knuckleness in my life  ) but still ...

Edit: Shanks, where you from?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 15, 2008)

hey there everyone.
I voted this thread as 5 star over a year ago  
 ive introduced but it seems like im not the only one who started HXH years ago (kurapica), well i started 5 years ago aswell 

 I havent read the spoilers X3 and i will TRY to stop myself from doing so, i know we'll see pufu, and hope we see  knuckles in SSJ mode (*points at avatar once more )


----------



## Danchou (Apr 15, 2008)

^LoL.
It seems I must spread rep before giving it away again. 

A lot of people traitors hooked off after the terrible art in the ant arc and especially the 2 year hiatus, so I didn't think there were a lot 'oldskoolers'.  But I'm glad to see I'm wrong.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 15, 2008)

I actually got into HxH about a year and a half ago after someone recommended me to this one. 

HxH went into a hiatus just after I caught up with the manga and i remember getting depressed wondering how Gon and Killua's lives will remain untold(I remember posting this thing once before in this thread).  

I am soo happy that Togashi is continuing with the manga.

Edit: Kurapica, you are getting close to 2000 posts XD


----------



## Vyse (Apr 15, 2008)

I?m not an ?oldscooler?but i started with HxH exactly on my 14th birthday when I got my first German edition of Shounen Jump ( great present thanks dad 5? ... wohoo ) That?s four and a half years ago....


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 15, 2008)

20 male from egypt
studying medicine as Leorio


----------



## NeBy (Apr 15, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I have just rep NeBy and hope that NeBy does the same for me.



Never! 

I mean; sure! 

Thanks for the reps! I'm really rep-obsessed, and am repwhoring since I came here because...

nah...not really. I just saw all this rep talk in this thread, and thought to join in the general madness and chaos and rep-hype. 

I didn't actually know what it was for, untill just now. According to the faq, it's basically..well, there's nothing you can do with it? I'm still not clear whether if one reps another person, it goes from your own rep or not. But I still don't have 50 posts, so I can't rep anyone yet? If I can rep, I'll give a little wave of reps away to those that repped me, indeed...and the rest I keep for good posts or some interesting/cool porn..I mean, hxh stuff - otherwise the rep system wouldn't be of much use.

So, as I gather it, it's basically an ego-thing, right? You can't get a hxh dvd with it, when one reaches 10000 rep, or something? ;-)

Well, nm, I'll just continue in my crave for rep-points, just like everyone else! (though in a slightly different way than some, I noted).

I suppose I'm doing allright, with the amount of posts I have, and being fairly new and all, I've managed already to gather almost 5000 rep - but, my ultimate goal is to reach the honorific of being 'an honorable bastion of Truth'...that has a particulary nice ring to it, and it sounds like something to aspire to (even more so then the next levels).

A bit pitty you can't do much with it, though. One should have a system like in slashdot, where they have a kind of rep system too, but you can use it to auto-block crap-posts (like; you don't want to see any posts below a certain treshold).

Anyways, repwhoring seemed/seems like fun.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 15, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Talking about reps without me
> 
> @Neby - asking for reps is not the right way to repwhore . I guess you had to learn it the hard way



REP ME!! (well, that wasn't actually asking  )

Seriously though; read the rep-talk I gave to another poster; I was just messing around a bit. I don't/didn't know squat about rep. I just thought it would be fun to join the rep-hype I saw in this thread by everybody...

Though, it must be said, I do kinda feel like I earned/deserved the rep; I was not just begging, after all; I'd put a lot of time and work in some posts. So the (rep)whoring was rather platonic in nature. 

But yeah, you're right: I could probably get more by placing some hxh-almost-hentai pics in my signature. :amazed


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Apr 15, 2008)

i started hxh 6 years ago


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2008)

I see NeBy's already become obsessed by the lure of status

I guess Im luckier than all you guys, I watched the anime last summer and by the time I'd caught up with the manga, Togashi had announced end of the hiatus.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 15, 2008)

NeBy, heed my words, rep is the drug we NF'ers live on


*Spoiler*: __ 



too bad i aint got that much X3, explains why i speak sense while others are high on it XD


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2008)

ehhh not everyone I just post what I want not caring about rep and it comes neway


so more reveal on the interesting bit from the chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



I read through it a bit more, and I wrote more of the translation.
Zeno and Zitu talk, and then Silva slams into Zitu from the sky. (Zitu is the cheetah guy, I forgot how other people spell it, but that's how it's pronounced.)





you are now freaking out


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Thats sounds fucking awesome, Zitu is gonna get his spots torn out for fucking with Silva.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so we DO see more zeno action, zitou is done for it. seems like we're in for another awesome chapter


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 15, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> ^LoL.
> It seems I must spread rep before giving it away again.
> 
> A lot of people traitors hooked off after the terrible art in the ant arc and especially the 2 year hiatus, so I didn't think there were a lot 'oldskoolers'.  But I'm glad to see I'm wrong.



Can I have some pos rep this time around.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 15, 2008)

Taleran said:


> ehhh not everyone I just post what I want not caring about rep and it comes neway
> 
> 
> so more reveal on the interesting bit from the chapter
> ...



You SURE it's ligit?

(Edit: reasons in spoilers why I think it isn't: )

*Spoiler*: __ 



I rather think the chance of the thing being a fake is pretty high. It just seems suspiciously illogical that somehow, Silva would fall out of the sky (aparently even literally). He comes to aid Zeno? Against Zitoh??! If it were against the king, then ok, maybe...but Zeno hardly needs Silvas' aid to tackle the cheetah. He was even beaten by Morau!  

Besides, didn't Zeno already leave the scene? Since when do Zeno and Silva fight without getting hugely paid for it? Didn't netero said 'an old friend'? That doesn't seem to include Silva at all.




The contradiction(s) itches my brain and the sense of Togashi-logic found in hxh. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He will rather need a very good excuse/explanation for bringing Silva there, or, more likely, the japanese text (or it's translation) is bogus.




Of course, my analytic skills aren't infallible, but let's put them to the test...


----------



## Gary (Apr 15, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> hey there everyone.
> I voted this thread as 5 star over a year ago
> ive introduced but it seems like im not the only one who started HXH years ago (kurapica), well i started 5 years ago aswell
> 
> I havent read the spoilers X3 and i will TRY to stop myself from doing so, i know we'll see pufu, and hope we see  knuckles in SSJ mode (*points at avatar once more )



i have been only reading for 2 months i caguht up from chapter 1 through 270 some in less then a month


----------



## Danchou (Apr 15, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Can I have some pos rep this time around.


I've +repped you before for your name, but your Usopp vs. Meruem thread was so mindboggling that I just had to neg you.

Anyway. have some + o/ 

edit: Seems I have to spread some more rep before giving you more. 

@Neby: I advise you to use spoilertags. Spoilering, without them, will probably tick a lot of people off. :x

On the chapter: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Silva just show up and oneshot Zitoh? Omfg, that would be so goddamn sweet.

Also can't wait to see a berserk Yupi. I think the way Knuckles and co. think they'll beat him is by depleting his aura faster by letting him get angry and thus make him use big destructive moves which probably take a lot out of him.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 15, 2008)

Do you know what, the spoilers are so shocking that I dont dare call it fake


----------



## Oni (Apr 15, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> i have been only reading for 2 months i caguht up from chapter 1 through 270 some in less then a month



That's nothing, I abandoned the series years ago and marathoned everything up to the last chapter today  (shouldn't be wasting my time on that, oh well)

I still don't like the Chimera Ants Arc. Not only has the sudden change in 'brutality level' wiped out most chances of there ever being a fourth OVA, it also depresses me. All previous arcs really cheered me up, but these filthy hybrid bugs, gah! Just can't get used to them! Not to mention the hard inner struggles, the dark battleplots, the pacing... This is a loss compared to the previous arcs if you ask me. It's just not the same HxH. Other criticism, it has been dragging on for waaaay to long. I just couldn't believe only now the final battle has started! If we're lucky, the arc will consist of 100 chapters, but at the current pace, it will rather be 10-20 more.

Oh, and last point of criticism: The tiger-factor! (who get's this subtle NF joke?  )

But it isn't all bad of course. Most of the things that made me fall in love with HxH in the first place are still present. But say 3 years from now, when two more arcs have passed, I will be looking back at this one as the least successful.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 15, 2008)

Kurapica said:


> I've +repped you before for your name, but your Usopp vs. Meruem thread was so mindboggling that I just had to neg you.
> 
> Anyway. have some + o/
> 
> ...



ok, edited with spoiler-tags.

But, you know, the point was that it was fake, so one can hardly call it spoilers.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 15, 2008)

Oni said:


> I still don't like the Chimera Ants Arc. Not only has the sudden change in 'brutality level' wiped out most chances of there ever being a fourth OVA, it also depresses me. All previous arcs really cheered me up, but these filthy hybrid bugs, gah! Just can't get used to them! Not to mention the hard inner struggles, the dark battleplots, the pacing... This is a loss compared to the previous arcs if you ask me. It's just not the same HxH. Other criticism, it has been dragging on for waaaay to long. I just couldn't believe only now the final battle has started! If we're lucky, the arc will consist of 100 chapters, but at the current pace, it will rather be 10-20 more.



I have to say I do agree with you on those, it has turned alot bitter, dark & depressing this arc 

But Meurem's thoughtful character just makes it up for me though


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2008)

Nah I love Chimera Ant arc, and York Shin was just as dark as Ant arc.


----------



## Oni (Apr 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Nah I love Chimera Ant arc, and York Shin was just as dark as Ant arc.



York Shin wasn't too dark for Gon himself. Kurapica got most of the suffering, but this arc, it seems everyone has something to process. Gon being in a tearful berserk mode at the moment for example.

Also, York Shin didn't have:

1. Body parts, death & gore omnipresent on a genocidal scale
2. Personal struggles that just keep ending in tears (Gon & Kirua VS Knuckles & Shoot)
3. Weird characters like 'Miss The Ring Revamped' and the dark cousin of Cell (DBZ)
4. ...

The gap between the first 3 arcs and this one is huge!


----------



## Gary (Apr 15, 2008)

this is one of the best arcs soe far besides the green island


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 15, 2008)

My favourite Arc is still Yorkshin Arc, because of Hisoka of course  s


----------



## Oni (Apr 15, 2008)

i hate sasuke said:


> this is one of the best arcs soe far besides the green island



I don't think anyone will deny Greed Island's superiority over the other arcs, but could you please elaborate? I have the nasty habit of hating statements without arguments.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2008)

what

ugh

if I was to choose it'd go

NGL
York Shin
Hunter Exam
Greed Island
Battle Tower


oh and


AHAHAHAHAHA

*Spoiler*: __ 



シルバ「生かしておいた方が良かったか？」
ゼノ「ん ぜーんぜん」

Basically translates into:
Silva: "Would it have been better to have let him live?"
Zeno: "Not really."


too bad Zitoh


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 15, 2008)

Is the script confirmed? Or is this just gonna be like when we thought we were gonna see the King fight and it was just some made up horseshit.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 15, 2008)

It could be horseshit


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 15, 2008)

Then it probably is.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I thought Pitu ripping his arms off and begging was horseshit but I was proven wrong  oh hell I wish it was


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 15, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Well I thought Pitu ripping his arms off and begging was horseshit but I was proven wrong  oh hell I wish it was



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, me too, im just glad that tidbit in the last spoiler with meleron being jairo was bs, but zeno needing help against zitoh sounds like lies on that same scale.




This thread is full of so much rep luv its overwhelmingpek


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 15, 2008)

Allow me to introduce myself:

22 yrs old living in NYC studying accounting, preparing for the CPA examination, and maybe tax law afterwards. 

Discovered hxh while I was searching for manga to satisfy my cravings  for naruto and needing something to pass the time as I waited for it to come out every week. Than after reading a couple of chapters of it, I realized it was illustrative crack and 100X better than naruto.


----------



## mootz (Apr 15, 2008)

is this a convo thread now?


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 15, 2008)

this has always been a convo thread/discussion thread


----------



## Fran (Apr 15, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> 20 male from egypt
> studying medicine as Leorio



I'm unable to see past this post. The next post after must be huge.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Did someone mention Zitoh?
That bastard needs to die already


----------



## Taleran (Apr 15, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> Is the script confirmed? Or is this just gonna be like when we thought we were gonna see the King fight and it was just some made up horseshit.



same guy who has been delivering them for as long as I can remember


----------



## mootz (Apr 15, 2008)

Black Swan said:


> this has always been a convo thread/discussion thread



just checking


----------



## Fran (Apr 15, 2008)

read throughthe script again


*Spoiler*: __ 



 lmfao...Zitoh...You poor poor Cheetah ...
Morau was like  ... He's so cute.
Didn't he toddle off to fetch a new nen ability? And now he gets one shotted? xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Pepsi Sharingan (Apr 15, 2008)

anyone know if they'll ever start makin the anime again


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

the spoilers look too awesome. They must be fake 
But it is perfectly logical that Togashi is setting these chapters so that we dont feel too bad the two months there is no HxH.

I am gonna reserve my comments till i see the chapter on saturday ....


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

Taleran said:


> what
> 
> ugh
> 
> ...



ARGUMENTS!!!!




Pepsi Sharingan said:


> anyone know if they'll ever start makin the anime again



I've backtracked a few dozen pages but didn't find anything on the thread so...

Back in 2004 there were talks. If the manga sold well (which it did) and negotiations went okay, a fourth OVA would be made. However, back then the date was set for 2007 and probably even 2009. Considering the level of gore in the Chimera Ant Arc, I seriously doubt the negotiations went okay, so I seriously doubt a new OVA to be made. If there is any hope, we'll definitely hear something this year. Maybe they're first waiting for the arc to end? Well I don't care really, this arc isn't worth making an OVA about. Unless they severely cut in the plot to limit it to 12 episodes. Which they can't.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is some more translations:


*Spoiler*: __ 




煽り「ユピー沸騰!!!」
Narator: "Yupii is seething!!!"

　HUNTERHUNTER
　No.278?破壊
No. 279 Destruction

　　咆哮と同時にユピーは形を変えた
As Yupi roared, his form changed.
　　それは腹を括り身構えたはずのナックルが
Knuckle tightened his abs to stand off against him.
　　一瞬にして体制を回避に向ける程の変貌であり
He setup to avoid it no matter what kind of transformation it was.
　　邪悪を具現化したかの姿は
His wicked transformation into was
　　明らかに
Clearly
　　明らかに破壊のみを求めていた
Clearly only seeking destruction.

　【上半身が巨大化し地面を叩き壊すユピー】
　【Yupi's upper body became so enormous that the ground below him broke.】


　0:02:12:39

ウェルフィン「ッッ」
Werefin: "- -"
　
　【崩れる塔】
　【Crumbed tower】
　【一目散にシュートの所へ行きシュートを脇に抱え逃げ�
�すナックル】
　【Knuckle runs to Shoot's location at full speed, and carries him on his
side】

シュート「ぐっ」
Shoot: "Guh."
ナックル「我慢しろ」
Knuckle: "Be Patient."
シュート「入れたのか？」
Shoot: "Did you get it?
ナックル「あ!?」
Knuckle: "Ah!?"
シュート「オレの分一発」
Shoot: "The one shot for me."
ナックル「まだだよチクショウ」
　　　　　「必ず入れっから待っとけ!!」
　　　　　「けど その前に死なれちゃ困っから非難」
Knuckle: "Not yet, dammit. I'll definitely get it, just you wait!! But before
that, blame being distressed with avoiding death."

　【ナックルが振り返ると全身が黒く巨大化し塔を破壊す�
�ユピーの姿】
【Knuckle looks over his shoulder, and with his whole body has become huge
and black, Yupi's figure destroys the tower.】


　　ユピーは生まれて初めて精神に過大な負荷を受けるこ�
�で
Yupi's mind was beginning to be brought under the most excessive burden
from since he was born.
　　自分の能力の本質が実は王の護衛から著しく離れた所�
�あり
His own power's true nature was really when he was, as the king's guard,
very far from the king.
　　激しい怒りを糧にして体積とオーラの総量が
Violent anger provided the body enlargement with the sum of his aura.
　　急速に増大していくことを自覚した
He was conscious of his rapid enlargement.
　　破壊には大きな快感が伴い
Destruction brought him a great pleasant feeling.
　　その直後 急速な体積の減少と強い喪失感に襲われた
Immediately after that, a rapid body-size decrease and piled with the loss
of strength.
　【自分の残した破壊跡で呆然とするユピー】
【Yupi was dumbfounded at the destruction he left.】

ナックル「勝機!!」
Knucke: "There a way to win!!"
　経験で勝るナックルはユピーの現状をほぼ正確に把握し�
�いた
Knuckle, excelling in experience, was able to accurately grasp Yupi's present
condition.
ナックル（とんでもねェ破壊力!!）
Knuckle: (Huge destructive power, isn't it!!)
　　　　　（あれを故意に引き出させ無傷でいようっての�
�）
(That is meant to send the appearance of being unhurt.)
　　　　　（あまりに虫が良すぎるか!?）
(So he's getting too greedy!?)
　　　　　（しかしリスクをかいくぐって得られるリター�
�は）
(But if you slip past the risk, has a high return.)
　　　　　（果てしなくでけェ!!!）
(His limit is huge!!!)
　　　　　（『怒らせて爆発させる』!!!）
("Provoking an eruption"!!)
　　　　　（爆発に必要なオーラの消費量は奴がトぶのを�
�ターンか縮めてくれ
る!!）
(The necessary aura consumption for this explosion will cause some turn
or reduction to this guy!!)
　　　　　（その瞬間奴の「ため」はオレが一撃入れるの�
�丁度良く）
(Him at that point will be perfect for my one shot.)

　ナックルが瞬時に描いた作戦は忘我したユピーの
In the instant Knuckle drew up this strategy Yupi went into ecstasy.
　現状を踏まえて満点に近いといえるだろう
It can be said that this technique is based on having a near perfect score.
　だがユピーの真価は爆発の後にあった
However, Yupi's true worth is after his explosion.
　快感の余韻と虚脱感の狭間でユピーは
Yupi is in a reverberation of feeling pleasant and a valley of despair.
　自我の澱ともいえるこの利己的な能力をいかに
With his own hesitation it can be said, how much is this selfish ability?
　王の為に役立てられるかそれのみに没頭しようと努めて�
�た
He is able to put it into use for the king and that only immersing himself
to serve.
　　滅私
Selflessness

　蟻の本能と魔獣の性質が
The Ant's instinct and the Demon Beast's nature
　自己の隠れていた激情を発見した後も冷静に機能した
He hid himself in violence, it is discovered behind that, he also calmly
functioned.

ユピー（感情に流されることなく）
Yupi: (Emotions drain uneventfully)
　　　　（この〝怒れる能力〟をいかに上手く）
(This "Angy ability" has how much skill?)
　　　　（コントロールするかが王への貢献）
(Having control for the service of the king)
　　　　（すなわち この邪魔者共の排除に直結する!!）
(That is to directly remove these nuisances!!)

　冷静と情熱を同時に手に入れたユピーに対して
　ナックルが負うリスクはあまりに高い
Procuring composure and enthusiasm simultaneously, in contrast with Yupi
Knuckle beared a huge risk.



6 ： ：2008/04/16(水) 01:25:25 ID:seQRqxl50
123 名前：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい[sage] 投稿日：2008/04/16(水)
00:29:07 ID:a9woX3BH0
[Note: Zeno talks weird, because he's old. It's harder to tell what he means.
.."
ゼノ「遠慮願いたいのォ」
Zeno: "I wish you would restrain yourself."
　　　「気分じゃないでな」
"I'm not in the mood."
ヂートゥ「まぁまぁ そう言わずに」
Zitu: "Weell, weelll, saying something like that."
[Note: Ditto for Zitu. Though he talks like a weirdo.]
　　　　　「オレに見つかったのが運の尽きと思ってさ!!」
"I think your finding me means you've run out of luck!!"
　　　　　「実験台になってよ」
"You'll become laboratory testing material."
　　　　　「オレの 新技の(ハート)」
"With my new technique. <3"

　　【溜息をつき嫌そうな顔でヂートゥを見るゼノ】
【With a sigh, Zeno looks at Zitu with a disagreeable face.】

ヂートゥ「傷つくなぁそんな嫌な顔すんなよ」
Zitu: "I won't hurt that disagreeable face."
　　　　　「オレだって本当に闘いたい相手は別なんだか�
�さぁ」
"I even want to fight, it's something different with the opponent."
　　　　　「でかいキセル持ってるグラサンって」
"Like the guy with the big pipe."
　　　　　「アイツあんたの仲間だろ？」
"Is that guy your ally?"
ゼノ「んじゃ そいつ探せばいいじゃろが」
Zeno: "Hm, couldn't you go look for that guy?"
ヂートゥ「もう見つけた！でもダメなの!!」
Zitu: "I've already found him! But it's no good!!"
　　　　　「煙使いでさ 煙幕の中に引きこもっちゃって」
"He uses smoke, he's already put himself completely into a smokescreen."
　　　　　「これがどうやっても突破できなくてさ」
"I don't know how to break it."
　　　　　「上からはどうかと思って屋根に上ったら」
"I think I can get in somehow from above, if I go up to the ceiling."
　　　　　「たまたまアンタ見つけちゃったってワケ」
"And you're still completely staring."
ゼノ「で ワシは本命と戦う前の肩ならしってことか」
Zeno: "So, I'd surely be like the fight from before."
ヂートゥ「ピンポーン!!」
Zitu: "Pinpoon!!" [Note: This apparantly means "That's it!"]
ゼノ「今日は疲れた」
Zeno: "I'm worn out today."
　　　「ちと聞いてくれるか？」
"Could you listen a bit?"
　　　「ワシのォ家業を継いで初めて無関係の人間を殺め�
�まったかも知れ」 
"Since I succeeded my father's occupation, I don't like to kill unrelated
humans if possible."
ヂートゥ「ねェねェオレの技すげーぜ!!」
Zitu: "Hey, hey, my technique's awesome!!"
　　　　　「今から味わってもらうけどビックリすんなよ!!」
"I wanted to relish it from today but suprises keep happening!!"
　　　　　「まぁいくらそう言ってもしちゃうだろうけど�
�
"Soo, how much are you going to talk, still."
ゼノ「はぁ自分勝手な奴じゃのォ」
Zeno: "Ha, you're a self-centered guy, aren't you?"
　　　「こりゃいくら見逃してくれと言っても無理か」
"See here, saying you'll overlook me is unreasonable?"
ヂートゥ「ピンポンポンポーン(ハート)」
Zitu: "Pinponponpoon <3"

　【ゼノがやや上方を見ながら移動する】
【Zeno moves his gaze a little upwards.】

ヂートゥ「？」
Zitu: "?"
ゼノ「後ろ気ィつけた方がええな」
Zeno: "You should be careful of what's behind you."
ヂートゥ「きゃは!! 古いね!! その手はくわないよ!!」
　　　　　「あんたの仲間が教えてくれたぜ」
　　　　　「戦闘中に敵から目を離しちゃ」
Zitu: "Kyha!! You're so old!! I'm not falling for that!!"
"Your friends should've told you"
"Never take your eyes off your opponent in the middle of a battle."



7 ： ：2008/04/16(水) 01:25:35 ID:seQRqxl50
133 名前：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい[sage] 投稿日：2008/04/16(水)
00:30:44 ID:a9woX3BH0
　　【上空から何かが降って来てヂートゥにぶち当たる】
【Something comes from the sky and falls towards Zitu and slams into him.】


ゼノ「ま 見ても見んでも結果はいっしょじゃ」
Zeno: "Well, whether you look or not, the result will be the same."

　　【振ってきたのはシルバでヂートゥを圧殺している】
【With the swing from Silva, Zitu is crushed to death.】

シルバ「生かしておいた方が良かったか？」
Silva: "Would it have been better if I'd left him alive?"
ゼノ「ん ぜーんぜん」
Zeno: "Hm... Not at all."

　　【二人とも龍で帰宅する】
【Both people return home on a dragon.】

シルバ「キルアはどうだ？」
Solva: "How's Killua?"
ゼノ「ん 育っとったぞ」
Zeno: "Hm, he's grown up."
　　　「おそらくイルミの針も取りよったな」
"Perhaps he's also taken out Illumi's needle."
シルバ「そうか」
Silva: "Is that so?"
ゼノ「おお！ そうじゃ今日はレアな体験したぞ」
Zeno: "Ooh, That's right, tonay a rare personal experience is happening."
　　　「時間がな！ギュ～～～ッっと凝縮されてな」
"There's no time! It's tiii~~~ghtly condensing."
シルバ「親父の話は半分に聞いておかないとな」
Silva: "He can't miss half of the old man's story, it seems"

　0:03:35:47

煽り「佳境へ!!」
Narrator: "To the climax!!"




And some pics XD, Thanks to Battle Franky:


*Spoiler*: __ 








That is Silva, guess the spoilers were true, and my god he pawned


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is the cover :


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, maybe it was ligit after all.

I read the line-by-line translation on nexgear (instead of the short summary here), and I'm thinking maybe it isn't a fake after all. It seems to be pretty consistent in set-up and conversation, which one wouldn't expect if it was a fake (unless of a very good one, from someone who really understands japanese).

Also, it doesn't seem Silva joined with Zeno to fight Zitoh, as I gathered from the summary, but Zitohs' dead is rather 'accidental'. Silva and Zeno are just worried about Killua. Thus, it's purely an internal zaoldyeck-family issue - which makes a lot more sense (for Silva to show up). It's still unexpected (but we're used to that from Togashi), but when I read the actual translation, it makes a lot more sense.

Guess I shouldn't base myself too much on short summaries.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

I just came ....  

thanks for the spoilers and the posts Robin-chwan. 

I see you hard at work XD


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Robin, that cover is kickass! and the spoilers say we're up for an amzing chapter. It seems knuckles () actually has a chance of winningX3 well we were talking about silva and zeno now it seems they both show up. silva one-shotting zitoh= awesome, hes also asking about killua, I predict another 2 chapters before the knuckle and yupi thing is wrapped up, another 3-5 before pufu and morau wrap up, and then will get meruem V the king X3! maybe silva and zeno are gonna save killua? help netero? its gonna be AMAZING!


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Here is the cover :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



There are already pics?!

But I'm at work; I can't see them! (spoilertags won't open)


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

Orange Kun said:


> I laughed when I saw those pictures
> 
> I am still laughing
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 lol zitoh: didnt believe zeno and now hes dead , pretty badass of silva to show up like that, its seems theyre planing something regarding killua

anyways, we know this chap is going to kick some major ass


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



SMASH!! Fucking OWND mon!
Poor kitty got CURBEDSTOMPED, literally! By Silva' signature move.

And Yupi is pretty strong. I think Silva might be there for him, or probably just to see Killua' progress OR... to take a good look at Gon.

Mah, epic chapter is epic.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

Orange Kun said:


> you should change the PWNAGE picture in your sig



 lol good idea, I'll add zitoh getting pwned aswell


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

^ put that in spoiler tag Uchiha-alia 

Well, the chapter promises to be epic  ......


----------



## Taleran (Apr 16, 2008)

told you all they were real


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> ^ put that in spoiler tag Uchiha-alia
> 
> Well, the chapter promises to be epic  ......



 I will when the scan is out, its too epic to miss.



Orange Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 WOW is all i can say. We, 2 or 3 days back, we're asking each other who out of the two is stronger (zeno or silva), and i knew there is much more to silva then what we've seen (he killed a ryodan after all). He did drop from quite high up but think of what zeno said- even if zitoh knew silva was coming he could do NOTHING to stop the outcome of his death. meaning even with zitohs intense speed, nothing would have stopped him being crushed with a blow stronger than jajanken by quite alot... SILVA FTW. 

also, lol at zeno: 'wold it have been better to let him live?'
'not really' <-


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 16, 2008)

The lolz. Epic stuff.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

Prescience is what caused me to bring up that discussion  

I is the Dune Messiah   

I am currently reading Dune Messiah lol .... awesome book XD


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

Orange Kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 nah he was transformation type, as is the whole of the zoaldyeck family as far as i know (killua, zeno, silva...). so still: 80% efficiency on reinforcement. (transformation to me is the best hatsu to have) Also, yeah- i always knew gon and killua are still quite far away, it actually makes me quite sad- the possibility that we may never (due to hiatsus' and togashi) get to see them reach that level. Well i hope they do.

once again. epic chapter is epic.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

Orange Kun said:


> What is Kurata?



 eh? kurata? theyre the name of kurapica's clan that got murdered by genei ryodan.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 16, 2008)

We need a timeskip.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 lol thats a great ending for zitoh, he already had his fights and exposure. i was worried he'd be overpowered by now but thank god silva just one-hit him also, yupi is fucking crazy!!!


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

No we dont need a timeskip 

long time no post Abnormallynormal


----------



## Gary (Apr 16, 2008)

killua doesnt have a little brother


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Of course he has


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 16, 2008)

Taleran said:


> told you all they were real





i hate sasuke said:


> killua doesnt have a little brother


Killua's little sister is his little brother.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Wait what, WHO joined the ryodan? Have I missed something?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 so apparently even after yupi's hatsu went totally nutso huge, even though it reduced dramatically in size, apparently yupi is even STRONGER now? i guess knuckle is fucked up the ass until killua + meleoron show up. btw, shoot is really pathetic beggging knuckle to "beat the bad guy up, he looked at me wrong" lol wtf is shoot knuckle's latina girlfriend or some shit


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Wait what, WHO joined the ryodan? Have I missed something?



Karotu that little girl/boy from Zoyldacks which was with Robot woman (Killua's mom), he has joined Roydans to find his other brother


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 16, 2008)

speaking of brother, where is illumini? he's probably hanging out with his best bud hisoka someplace prepping to do battle against kuroro lucifer.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

I wonder if Hisoka met any of the ants XD


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 16, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> btw, shoot is really pathetic beggging knuckle to "beat the bad guy up, he looked at me wrong" lol wtf is shoot knuckle's latina girlfriend or some shit


 **


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Lol yeah, shoot was totally owned. Plus he's a cripple now.

Well, more than before.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Zaru you better watch out for Mattaru, He is a total Shoot fan XD


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh shoo-

I can't even remember his previous appearances. Unlike Knuckle's.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

:rofl 

I have to say I thought he was useless too but at the begining of the fight, he wasnt that bad


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

LOL Trueeeeeeeee


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Well I'd be more than happy to know more about his own family, nevermind uncles, we need more Zoyldack time


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah I suppose


----------



## Gunners (Apr 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Zoyldacks just do as they dam well please lol, appearing on a dragon owning shit then leaving, popping up out of no where and completly owning an ant.

If I think about it the family is just like Togashi, coming back writing a series of decent chapters then leaving just like that.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Jio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The Zoyldacks just do as they dam well please lol, appearing on a dragon owning shit then leaving, popping up out of no where and completly owning an ant




*Spoiler*: __ 




They are great though, I am so glad Zitoh is out of the way, he pissed me off the whole time, I think with the power we have seen from Silva, it goes for sure that the ants have been overrated s


----------



## Gary (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Karotu that little girl/boy from Zoyldacks which was with Robot woman (Killua's mom), he has joined Roydans to find his other brother



oh i think iam going to have to re read evey thing so i can understand every thing better


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF?! 

Words have escaped me once I read the spoiler... IT'S JUST TOO FUCKING EPIC! X3 X3 X3

First: Shoot is still pathetic. He's more pathetic than Pitou begging for Gon's approval. 

Second: Yupi is going BERSERK! Knuckle even have utmost difficulty when facing normal Yupic, what more berserk Yupi! He's gonna be stomped if he'll do it alone, and even with Killua and Meleoron's aid, I doubt they can do it. But then, Yupi is fuckin' dumb, Killua might be able to outsmart him. 

Third: Do you guys think Killua-Meleoron tandem can get to Knuckle's aid or will they fight Werefin? Either of the two, I won't complain as long as it'll be well handled.

Fourth: Poor little kitty... Silva literally curbstomped him in a 1-hit KO attack.   Zaodyeck patriarchs' appearance signifies something worth anticipating. X3

Fifth: Your daddy has come to fetch you Killua. Your time is up now, you have to go home... 

To sum it all, EPIC CHAPTER IS EPIC!  






Jio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You hit the nail on the head! That what makes both Zaoldyecks and Togashi awesome!


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

@ Master Bait - I have problem with your Fifth


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> @ Master Bait - I have problem with your Fifth



Yeah I know. I just included it there coz I felt like it....


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

But I dont want it to happennnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

No no no I dont want to hear it *puts fingers in ears*


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> But I dont want it to happennnnnnnnnnnnnnnn



Me too, but I'm open for it. As Orange-Kun said, it probably will happen.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

No it wont think posetive Master Bait


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

Considering what Silva thinks about Killua, there's a good chance a future arc will involve him fighting his nature or something. Right now, Killua is just aimlessly tagging along with Gon, but as the second protagonist, his quest will be the second most important, right below Gon's search for his father. And whatever the quest will be, it'll involve a family reunion, that's for sure! I hope it'll be featured in the next arc 

By the way, a piece of Plot-No-Jutsu:

Killua didn't know about Nen and stuff until after he met his brother. Yet he did know about gramps' dragon-attack. What did he think was behind that, magic??

EDIT
Query: Should HxH have a time skip at some point?


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> No it wont think posetive Master Bait



I computed it and the outcome was...

Silva + Zeno = Bye bye Killua


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

@ Oni - I dont like time skips but I guess it depends on the story

@ Master Bait - Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo >.< Not necessarily


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 16, 2008)

@ the negative Shoot comments.
The guy fought risking his life, to give Knuckle the opportunity to use Potclean on Yupi, and now he's being treated like shit. How awful and disappointing.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

Oni said:


> Considering what Silva thinks about Killua, there's a good chance a future arc will involve him fighting his nature or something. Right now, Killua is just aimlessly tagging along with Gon, but as the second protagonist, his quest will be the second most important, right below Gon's search for his father. And whatever the quest will be, it'll involve a family reunion, that's for sure! I hope it'll be featured in the next arc



He'll fight Gon. 



> By the way, a piece of Plot-No-Jutsu:
> 
> Killua didn't know about Nen and stuff until after he met his brother. Yet he did know about gramps' dragon-attack. What did he think was behind that, magic??





This has been brought up before. I forgot the responses. 



> EDIT
> Query: Should HxH have a time skip at some point?



I'm personally against time-skips, but the way the manga is doing now, I think I'll support it. As much as I love to see Gon & Killua's developments, I'm more concerned to see the end of this manga (which looks impossible when we'll consider the pacing). I won't be against it as long as it'll be handled properly.



Graham Acre said:


> @ the negative Shoot comments.
> The guy fought risking his life, to give Knuckle the opportunity to use Potclean on Yupi, and now he's being treated like shit. How awful and disappointing.



Not really. I was just commenting on how pathetic he looks.


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

Just to make something clear: I only recently jumped aboard this thread, I went through about +100 pages, but I can't cover all of them so if I bring up something that hasn't been brought up before, my apologies in advance 

As for the pacing, that should really pick up some time. Manga with a similar or even slower pacing did so as well in the past.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 16, 2008)

@Orange Kun. What was your previous name?


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

Oni said:


> Just to make something clear: I only recently jumped aboard this thread, I went through about +100 pages, but I can't cover all of them so if I bring up something that hasn't been brought up before, my apologies in advance
> 
> As for the pacing, that should really pick up some time. Manga with a similar or even slower pacing did so as well in the past.



No worries there. 

I have a firm belief that Togashi will soon enough pick up the pace, I have no doubt in that, but the problem is the audiences' growing anticipation skyrocketing to Mars that it makes us impatient. It's not our fault we can't control it. 



Orange Kun said:


> just wait till the fights are over, jeez



It's normal for people to get impatient from anticipation.



KLoWn said:


> @Orange Kun. What was your previous name?



I've been wondering that too, but my guest is he's formerly "Netero". I don't know, but I just felt like it's him.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

This thread is aliiive  

@Oni - What is that "Kali yuga" at your location info.

I agree with Supermanprime/Grahamacre. Don't belittle shoot :S 
I quite liked his hatsu tbh. It would be awesome to fly like him. And yeah, he gave it all for the mission. Let him rest in peace dammit.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I agree with Supermanprime/Grahamacre. Don't belittle shoot :S
> I quite liked his hatsu tbh. It would be awesome to fly like him. And yeah, he gave it all for the mission. Let him rest in *pieces*dammit.



Shanks, you're more evil than I thought.


----------



## Fran (Apr 16, 2008)

Mhmm.
Thanks for the spoiler script Robin!

ROFLMAO


*Spoiler*: __ 



Silva Giga-drilled Zitoh   




Oh geeez


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

I am serious about this  

Shoot was a very good character. He did his best and we need to acknowledge that.

And yeah, I is 

Edit:

But Mattaru's depravity > My evilness


----------



## Danchou (Apr 16, 2008)

Epic chapter is epic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I love how Silva owned Zitoh hard with just one hit. A very befitting death for an ant. I always knew the high and toptier characters in HxH were strong, but this is just icing on the caek.
Togashi keeps on delivering unpredictable and awesome action chapter after chapter. Seems the next chapter will focus on Netero and Meruem. Sounded like Zeno and Silva are going to take a peek.

I wonder from what distance he jumped off. When Netero jumped down the Zeppelin during the hunter exam arc, he left almost no mark, yet Silva's impact left a huge crater. He must've jumped from quite a distance and judging by the size of the crater and the fact that he isn't as much as phazed, his strength must be insane. That kind of thing doesn't come from impact alone.

Yupi's also pretty f'n strong like we didn't know that. The crater that was created by the force of his punch is as big or even bigger than that of Bononerofu and Ubougin (though that wasn' t his using his full power).

I wonder why Zeno and Silva let Killua go up against Nef knowing how strong the Royal Guards are. Maybe they thought, since he's overcome the needle he is strong enough to keep up with such monsters. Oh well. It's not like they have a normal interpretation of upbringing to begin with.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 16, 2008)

This weeks chapter is an infinite improvement from the crap we've been getting in recent weeks. This is actually pretty pwnage. Good job Togashi.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's lol how Zitoh gradually became a joke character when he had some serious fights at first. However I had no desire to see him fight anymore as it would of just been a massive waste of time. I'm pretty happy he got raped


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

KLoWn said:


> @Orange Kun. What was your previous name?



Oh wait! I'm wrong.... he's formerly *Deputy Myself*.



Megaharrison said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's lol how Zitoh gradually became a joke character when he had some serious fights at first. However I had no desire to see him fight anymore as it would of just been a massive waste of time. I'm pretty happy he got raped




*Spoiler*: __ 



To be honest, I was hoping I'd get to see him fight Killua. I was curious how it would turn out.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's lol how Zitoh gradually became a joke character when he had some serious fights at first. However I had no desire to see him fight anymore as it would of just been a massive waste of time. I'm pretty happy he got raped




*Spoiler*: __ 




I was thinking why this didnt happen earlier XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

No one is making fun of Togashi this week  ... 

not when he brought out such an awesome chapter 

But yeah ... it would have been awesome if every other chapter were like this tbh


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

I didnt know either XD


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Orange Kun said:


> I only expected Blenderites to know, and even half of them don't recognise me lol
> 
> how'd you know?



Well you're Curry's sex slave, that's quite revealing


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

My favorite arc is the Chimera Ants arc of course. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also poor Zitoh he has already died which means that two out of three kitties are dead.  Also this means that there is only nine Squadron Leaders at most left out of the original thirty-six Squadron Leaders.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

Orange Kun said:


> I only expected Blenderites to know, and even half of them don't recognise me lol
> 
> how'd you know?



It's quite easy I tell 'ya. I only checked your posts in this thread. 

I don't know, but my memory is strong when it comes to familiar users and acquaintances. I can most of the times recognize the posts' poster with accuracy (given that I knew you for enough time, or just by giving me a strong impression).


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> It's quite easy I tell 'ya. I only checked your posts in this thread.
> 
> I don't know, but my memory is strong when it comes to familiar users and acquaintances. I can most of the times recognize the posts' poster with accuracy (given that I knew you for enough time, or just by giving me a strong impression).



That is such a useless superpower  

I knoes because i too hazes it


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> That is such a useless superpower
> 
> I knoes because i too hazes it



No it's not. 

It's pretty useful in real life situations.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

So is Palm going to marry Novu or is she going to marry Gon instead?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

LOL I am terrible at that it took me a long time to realise Graham Ace was actually Superman Prime XD


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> I will when the scan is out, its too epic to miss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's true that Zeno said it wouldn't have mattered anyway for the outcome of zitohs' death, but I don't think he meant it would be in one second, *whatever* Zitoh did. Just that his death was certain. (And let's face it; against Zeno and/or Silva, the kitty wouldn't have had a chance anyhow, we all know that).

The fact that he was smashed to bit in one stroke was (apart from the fact Silva is master-level strong, of course) primarily due to the fact Zitoh hadn't his defences on. He thought Zeno was trying out "the old trick" of saying somebody was behind (in this case, above) him. So his guard was down, and he probably didn't protect his body and head with extra nen.

No wonder he turned into a bloody pulp.




Personally, I liked the kitty. (I like Pitou too; maybe there is a pattern?   ) I was secretely hoping he was going up against Morau one more time, lose again, and join the hunters because of their superiority.

Ah well, wishful thinking, I guess.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

That is true.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> No it's not.
> 
> It's pretty useful in *real life situations*.



I was talking about the futility in using that superpower on the forums ... 

Did you get repped for your trouble


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

Two kitties down with only one kitty left.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So is Palm going to marry Novu or is she going to marry Gon instead?



LOL! What kind of question is that anyway. 

And it's pretty obvious Gon will marry Killua. 



Hisoka said:


> LOL I am terrible at that it took me a long time to realise Graham Ace was actually Superman Prime XD



Hehehe... I thought it was partially obvious via manner of posting.



'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> I was talking about the futility in using that superpower on the forums ...
> 
> Did you get repped for your trouble



what trouble? 

lol. and I wasn't doing that for reps anyway. I myself was curious too.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> LOL! What kind of question is that anyway.
> 
> And it's pretty obvious Gon will marry Killua.



That is not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

I dont think Palm marrying Gon is right  he is under age


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Reminds me - is there any confirmed romance in HxH?

Besides Hisoka X gon's butt, of course.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Reminds me - is there any confirmed romance in HxH?
> 
> Besides Hisoka X gon's butt, of course.



 

Did you forgot Hisoka x Machi ???


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I dont think Palm marrying Gon is right  he is under age



They can marry through unlawful means. 

But I'm terribly against it. 



Zaru said:


> Reminds me - is there any confirmed romance in HxH?
> 
> Besides *Hisoka X gon's butt*, of course.



I lol'ed...


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Though, hisoka is a two-timer, that bastard. He stared at killua's butt too 


Machi? I've forgotten who that is


----------



## hachiroku7143 (Apr 16, 2008)

i wish killua would be in a real life and death battle by himself, he's never even gone all out before.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Reminds me - is there any confirmed romance in HxH?
> 
> Besides Hisoka X gon's butt, of course.



That is really gross.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Though, hisoka is a two-timer, that bastard. He stared at killua's butt too



Why are you concerned about their butts anyway? 

I bet Hisoka's object of obsession is "butt".



> Machi? I've forgotten who that is



She's that one from the GR which uses a thread as her hatsu.


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> This thread is aliiive
> 
> @Oni - What is that "Kali yuga" at your location info.



It's from the Hindu Yuga's. According to Hindu time perception, there are four ages, the Kali Yuga being the last, the dark age. After the dark age comes the golden age, known as Satya Yuga. I'm not a Hindu myself, but as a disciple from the Perennial Traditionalist school, I study it nonetheless.

So what I'm trying to say is: This is the dark age


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

But Hisoka is not gay, right?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> She's that one from the GR which uses a thread as her hatsu.



Ah, her. Where are hints at romance? I didn't notice such a thing.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

Well between Hisoka and Machi it was all one sided.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Ah, her. Where are hints at romance? I didn't notice such a thing.



It's only one-sided. Hisoka asked her for a date, but it seems she's more interested in Kuroro. I'm not sure about Hisoka though, he's hard to comprehend. :S



Emperor Time said:


> But Hisoka is not gay, right?



No he isn't. He only likes "ripe" fruits and has interests in "unripe" fruits w/ potential.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Ah, her. Where are hints at romance? I didn't notice such a thing.



Hello Machi was the only one hisoka actually asked out for dating XD

As in what you doing tonight??


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> No he isn't. He only likes "ripe" fruits and has interests in "unripe" fruits w/ potential.



So you're saying Hisoka is a fruit farmer?


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Hello Machi was the only one hisoka actually asked out for dating XD
> 
> As in what you doing tonight??



There's also a scene in GI arc when they were looking for a nen eraser where Hisoka asked Machi something about his future fight with Kuroro (though I forgot how their conversation went).

But I don't consider it a hint of any romance. It wouldn't feel right. :S



Zaru said:


> So you're saying Hisoka is a fruit farmer?



No. But a mere human with utmost interest.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

Oni said:


> It's from the Hindu Yuga's. According to Hindu time perception, there are four ages, the Kali Yuga being the last, the dark age. After the dark age comes the golden age, known as Satya Yuga. I'm not a Hindu myself, but as a disciple from the Perennial Traditionalist school, I study it nonetheless.
> 
> So what I'm trying to say is: This is the dark age



Its always nice to see non-hindus talk such stuff XD.
It is off topic but I will give you a bit of trivia  ... 
Each of these yugas is a multiple of the number 432000 years. Did you know that that number is the smallest common multiple of the planets visible to our naked eye (Mercury, Venus, Mars, Jupiter and Saturn) ?
In other words, each yuga actually starts when all the planets allign themselves in a straight line. 

Indian Astronomy FTW . 



Hisoka said:


> Hello Machi was the only one hisoka actually asked out for dating XD
> 
> As in what you doing tonight??



Hisoka X Machi = drool.
HxH would have broken all sales records if Togashi had pursued that particular direction


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

@ Master bait - I dont know about greed island conversation but he did ask her out bluntly on Yorkshin Arc


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2008)

Also, what kind of girl would be into a guy who gets a fourth wall breaking boner when looking at kids?


----------



## fxu (Apr 16, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS ?!?!?!

SETTING UP MORE FIGHTS ???

I just want to see an end to at least one fight ... ;_;


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Weeeheeeeeeeee we are very close to 10000th XD


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

Omg .... I didnt even see that we are close to the 10,000th 

We spammed about 200 posts in the last two days XD

Machi X Hisoka (not you Robin ) should be out there somewhere


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> @ Master bait - I dont know about greed island conversation but he did ask her out bluntly on Yorkshin Arc



I found it. 



Zaru said:


> Also, what kind of girl would be into a guy who gets a fourth wall breaking boner when looking at kids?



Illumi.... 

but Illumi isn't a girl.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

But Hisoka still has a chance with Machi right?


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Its always nice to see non-hindus talk such stuff XD.
> It is off topic but I will give you a bit of trivia  ...
> Each of these yugas is a multiple of the number 432000 years. Did you know that that number is the smallest common multiple of the planets visible to our naked eye (Mercury, Venus, Mars, Jupiter and Saturn) ?
> In other words, each yuga actually starts when all the planets allign themselves in a straight line.



Yeah I know, that's also why alot of fanatics are screaming the world will end in 2012  I will go as far as to believe a planet alignment will affect my meditation, but I don't want to become a doomsdayer. Astrology isn't to my interest really, metaphysics are, so I prefer expecting it to arrive eventually. Are you a Hindu? There's this thread ''Ask a Dharmist"  you should really check out in that case. 

And fxu: Leol's fight has ended. It is only normal for several fights to build up to a point at which they will all climax in a row.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> I found it.



Yeah but I am talking about Yorkshin Arc, he asks her out there, dont he? uhh actually nevermind



Master Bait said:


> Illumi....
> 
> but Illumi isn't a girl.



:rofl

@ Empror Time - I doubt it XD, she turned he down then and she probably will do again


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> But Hisoka still has a chance with Machi right?



Hisoka always has a chance 
Hisoka = epic utter win ....

*deletes the rest*


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

I am happy to hear it.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> I dont think Palm marrying Gon is right  *he* is under age




What? Palm is a guy too??!!:amazed






If Gon has no trouble with it, and our (lazy) God Togashi has no trouble with it, then we shouldn't have any objections neither.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree that age does not matter to Gon when it comes to love. Also Palm is a girl for sure.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

@ NeBy - LOL I ment Gon not Palm


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> It's only one-sided. Hisoka asked her for a date, but it seems she's more interested in Kuroro. I'm not sure about Hisoka though, he's hard to comprehend. :S
> 
> 
> 
> No he isn't. He only likes "ripe" fruits and has interests in "unripe" fruits w/ potential.



Meh.

Let's face it; he has a shotacon complex. Mixed together with a fightacon complex.

Thus, for a villain, he's pretty complex.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

So is Palm consider beautiful or not?


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Yeah but I am talking about Yorkshin Arc, he asks her out there, dont he? uhh actually nevermind



Ah that one... forgot the chapter and I feel lazy to look for it. 



NeBy said:


> Meh.
> 
> Let's face it; he has a shotacon complex. Mixed together with a fightacon complex.
> 
> Thus, for a villain, he's pretty complex.



Yeah, but he still ain't exactly gay. 

Perhaps he is only suffering from an Identity Crisis.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 16, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So is Palm consider beautiful or not?



In that date with Gon where she fixed herself up she looked very pretty.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> @ NeBy - LOL I ment Gon not Palm



heh. Yea, I know, I was being a bit ironic. (hence the wink-icon).

In the hxh world, where God Togashi rules, things are different, however. Who knows, maybe you're old enough to marry when you're 14. (Most of the time in european history this was the case, btw).

Now that I'm thinking about it; wasn't there a scene where Killua was watching porn on TV, and Gon was to timid to watch? 

LOL.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So is Palm consider beautiful or not?



Thats blasphemy  
Ask Gon .... he will tell you 

@Oni - thanks for the link. I will join those discussions soon XD.
And check your usercp XD


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Also, what kind of girl would be into a guy who gets a fourth wall breaking boner when looking at kids?



 Hisoka's sexuality is a subject of much debate. He only goes for the ripest fruit, his attraction to machi is one-sided unlike his to Gon.


*Spoiler*: __ 




 Also, as you guys have said, togashi making shoot say to knuckle: 'get him, he looked at me wrong'  he puts his life on the line like a badass then says this? you risked your life and now youre risking you're friends life becuase of your pride? well knuckles () is angry and will attack yupi anyway but in strength- he has no chance in hell. Knuckles will probably figure out some weakness in yupis raw power strategy and then get him. 

  As for Silva, well I REALLY hope his appearance wont be to take killua back. He mentioned killua not missing a rare chance: so i think he's talking about killua watching a rare fight: netero V meruem so he can learn from it. As i said, Silva is officially badass (as are all the zaoldyecks excluding fatty). Zitoh has been given enough screentime already and it was a fitting end for a guy who takes so much pride in his speed to die in a way where hes simply outclassed in that regard (zeno says: even if you knew silva was coming, the outcome would be the same). and what an outcome it was, defense crunched and now splattered on the floor where you belong.

 also, i lol at how he was 'stamped' on from above, like a real ant would be


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> In that date with Gon where she fixed herself up she looked very pretty.



True

And Hisoka's sexuality evolves around nen


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> Ah that one... forgot the chapter and I feel lazy to look for it.
> Yeah, but he still ain't exactly gay.



Ooook. If you put it that way, you're right; he ain't gay.

LOL.

I don't know if it's an improvement going from gay to shotacon, though. 

Let's just say he's pretty twisted, and his sexual preference can go from shota, to loli to ordinary (?) bisexuality.

I think we've covered everything, then.

Except if he starts to rape Pitou, then we have to add bestiality to it too.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Exept if he starts to rape Pitou, then we have to ad bestiality to it too.



Since pitu is quite riped I guess he would 

We need Mattaru here


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> In that date with Gon where she fixed herself up she looked very pretty.



I agree.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2008)

How on earth did you guys get on to the subject of Pitou being raped by Hisoka?

And talking of pairings, you all missed out KomugixMeruem, now they would have some ugly children.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2008)

NeBy said:


> *I don't know if it's an improvement going from gay to shotacon, though.*
> 
> Let's just say he's pretty twisted, and his sexual preference can go from shota, to loli to ordinary (?) bisexuality.



He isn't also an exact shotacon if you put it that way. As you said, his sexual preference varies. A debate of Hisoka's sexuality is endless, I say so we should just leave it as that.... one thing is for sure though, He's difficult to understand.

That is what's great in Hisoka. He's one of the most complex characters. It's almost impossible to comprehend this guy.

edit: I'm soo sleepy, I can't take it anymore. I'm afraid I can't steal the 10,000th post. 

Good Night guys.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> How on earth did you guys get on to the subject of Pitou being raped by Hisoka?
> 
> And talking of pairings, you all missed out KomugixMeruem, now they would have some ugly children.



But wouldn't they all be Queens though?


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

Master Bait said:


> He isn't also an exact shotacon if you put it that way. As you said, his sexual preference varies. A debate of Hisoka's sexuality is endless, I say so we should just leave it as that.... one thing is for sure though, He's difficult to understand.
> 
> That is what's great in Hisoka. He's one of the most complex characters. It's almost impossible to comprehend this guy.
> 
> ...



we cant understand you robinX3

 oh so we all have our eyes on the 10,000th post? i have to go in a bit so i dont think i'll get it .

 also, yes, no one knows hisokas true sexuality, it is said he goes for the reinforcement type so they can 'reinforce' his erection


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

We have a tradition here to nominate people for these momentous posts, instead of stealing them. 

I nominate Hisoka/Robin for her contributions with spoilers. What would this thread be without weekly spoilers ?? 


A convo


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> We have a tradition here to nominate people for these momentous posts, instead of stealing them.
> 
> I nominate Hisoka/Robin for her contributions with spoilers. What would this thread be without weekly spoilers ??
> 
> ...



I agree.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Since pitu is quite riped I guess he would



Hmpf. Well, it's true he waits untill they're 'ripened' in regard to their fighting skills, but he explicitly said "why do unripe fruits always look the most delicious?" Coppled with his hard-on when dealing with Gon in the celestial-tower arc, and his butt-checking of Killua and Gon in the CI-arc, we can reasonably assume his interest isn't restricted to ripened women like Machi, to say the least...



> We need Mattaru here



I concur. In fact, I was thinking the exact same thing: where is our prefered most deviant perv-hxh-fan when we need him? He would get Hisoka-exited in this kind of thread.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

So when do I get my pos rep from you NeBy?


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> How on earth did you guys get on to the subject of Pitou being raped by Hisoka?
> 
> And talking of pairings, you all missed out KomugixMeruem, now they would have some ugly children.




For as far as we've seen, his relationship with Komugi was strictly platonic.

So, who knows? Meruem could be gay. Thus:

Imagine instead a new pair making out: Meruem and Netero! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



No, wait! I just DID try to imagine it and...  ...[*puke*]


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> We have a tradition here to nominate people for these momentous posts, instead of stealing them.
> 
> I nominate Hisoka/Robin for her contributions with spoilers. What would this thread be without weekly spoilers ??
> 
> ...



Uhhh Thanks @ Emperor Time too  

In fact I still havent got any of the round posts  X3 X3 X3

@ NeBy - Well I ment as in Pitu's strength (and potential), he is interested in the ones with great potential and I think Pitu would make it =)

@ CMGoGo - This is a HxH thread what you expect :rofl


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So when do I get my pos rep from you NeBy?




When I'm a honorable bastion of Truth.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok, I'll settle for less: when I reach 5000 rep points...almost there!


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Imagine instead a new pair making out: Meruem and Netero!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Just when I thought we covered all areas :rofl


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 16, 2008)

NeBy said:


> When I'm a honorable bastion of Truth.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I am happy to hear it.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok, back to the original subject: is there a high-quality scan out yet, even if only raw?


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Apr 16, 2008)

Dammit ... it is soo late here  ... 

I would be posting a bit more if i didnt have this manuscript to submit to my teacher. 

My fav. pairings in the HXH universe 

1. Hisoka X Machi
2. Gon X Killua 
3. Machi X Shizuku 

special mention to Silva X Robocop woman and GonXKilluaXHisoka 

Gon - takes the force 
Killua - supports the formation
Hisoka- swathes them in his ..... nen


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Uhhh Thanks @ Emperor Time too
> 
> In fact I still havent got any of the round posts  X3 X3 X3
> 
> ...



Actually, I think Pitou is far from being a pussy..I mean, wussy. I rather think SHE would be doing the raping.

Seriously; she would pwn Hisoka.

(To all Hisokafans (again): ignore my last remark as the obvious ravings of a complete lunatic)


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

'REDHAIRED' SHANKS said:


> Dammit ... it is soo late here  ...
> 
> I would be posting a bit more if i didnt have this manuscript to submit to my teacher.
> 
> ...



OOOKKKK...

My most pervy pairings in the hxh universe:

1.Meruem with Netero
2.Hisoka with Gon AND Killua, all chained by MS-trained dominatrice Kurapica!
3.Maha and Zitoh (after being smashed to bloody pulp)



Yes, I know: unbeatable. (except by Matturu, mayhaps.. )

Edit: for the females: a treesome with Pitou taking turns with Palm and Kalluto.

(I can't help it that most of Togashi's females are bishou-males!)


----------



## Fran (Apr 16, 2008)

NeBy said:


> Hmpf. Well, it's true he waits untill they're 'ripened' in regard to their fighting skills, but he explicitly said "why do unripe fruits always look the most delicious?" Coppled with his hard-on when dealing with Gon in the celestial-tower arc, and his butt-checking of Killua and Gon in the CI-arc, we can reasonably assume his interest isn't restricted to ripened women like Machi, to say the least...
> 
> 
> 
> I concur. In fact, I was thinking the exact same thing: where is our prefered most deviant perv-hxh-fan when we need him? He would get Hisoka-exited in this kind of thread.



I heed the call of a fellow pervert!

And I'll let the motivation poster speak!



Bisuke vs Hisoka in an epic clash for Gon's furry backside.

@Feanor: Your evilness is more erotic than my depravity 


@Neby 
I like the Zitoh x Silva's Giga Drill pairing 
Shizuku's Demi-chan x Potclean would be pretty hot too.


edit: Slow down guys  I can't keep up



*Spoiler*: __ 



...Still can't stop laughing at how Zitoh got so badly owned.
Also, Zeno's dialogue is some







> special mention to Silva X Robocop woman and GonXKilluaXHisoka
> 
> Gon - takes the force
> Killua - supports the formation
> Hisoka- swathes them in his ..... nen




 .... Oh Feanor


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ posting an awesome link that everyone should watch. WARNING: zaoldyeck pwnage inside.
best fight in the whole series IMO.

 also, please people dont bring yaoi into this.

 As i said before, hisoka is known to go for reinforcement types so they can 'reinforce' his erections


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

Everyone's going to have nightmares tonight: Wing x Bisuke


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> I heed the call of a fellow pervert!
> 
> And I'll let the motivation poster speak!
> 
> ...



ah, there you are! wb, Mattaru!

Fellow perv? He's talking about you, shanks! 

We all are humbled by your supreme perviness, matta. If Togashi had but(t) one  tenth of your vision, hxh would be ranking in the top 3 of most daring hentai ever made in mangakan history!


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Oni said:


> Everyone's going to have nightmares tonight: Wing x Bisuke



 

My pervy pairing: Tompa x Pot Clean


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> ^^ posting an awesome link that everyone should watch. WARNING: zaoldyeck pwnage inside.
> best fight in the whole series IMO.
> 
> also, please people dont bring yaoi into this.
> ...



Already saw that one, but true: it was an exellent fight. That of Kurapica wasn't bad neither.

Come to think of it, there aren't really THAT many fights in hxh. Compared to, say, DBZ.

Togashi somehow knows how to create the tension and addiction to his hxh chapters with relatively few 'hard-core' fights. It once again shows his genius.


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey, it's suddenly so quiet around here...where is everybody?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

no one is posting they are all lurking >.>


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

This thread has outranked the posting speed of Code Geass today, we should be proud


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

hehehe How is it that all of a sudden Code Geass has become so popular??


----------



## kagebushinnojutsu (Apr 16, 2008)

Does the art changed within the last chapters? or is my idea?


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2008)

NeBy said:


> When I'm a honorable bastion of Truth.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



5k rep points easy. Heres 1k of them anyway

---------

now then where are we I'm a little behind I was weak and read the spoilers again


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Slips How is you?

We are trying to get to 10000th post 

and the spoilers are some dont you agree???

@ Orange - Oh I see, its just that it has been out for while and now all of the sudden everyone I see is either reading it or recommending it XD


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Slips How is you?
> 
> We are trying to get to 10000th post
> 
> and the spoilers are some dont you agree???



Fine and dandy. 

10k posts would be nice I remember this thread having no activity in the early days so its quite the feat

Spoilers brought back a favorite character of mine so hell yes 

the cabbage has run its course I'm bring back my HxH sets


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> hehehe How is it that all of a sudden Code Geass has become so popular??



There's a second saison out and being translated by eclipse, that's why.

I never heard of it untill they started with it (probably as replacement for shakana, which ended- which was a replacement when Claymore ended). It's fairly decent, but frankly, Ive seen better.

My personal top 5 are:

1.hxh
2.FMA
3.twelve kingdoms
4.black blood brothers
5.ermm...difficult...Rahxephon or Noein or Last Exile

This is the top 5 of...how should I put it...hxh-like manga/anime.

I've also a completely other kind of anime I like, like Elfenlied, Claymore, Ghost in the machine, etc...but I consider those quite different in nature.


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

Slips said:


> Fine and dandy.
> 
> 10k posts would be nice I remember this thread having no activity in the early days so its quite the feat
> 
> ...



Oh hell yeah, I didnt expect that coming XD

So its temp goodbye to cabbage?


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> Oh hell yeah, I didnt expect that coming XD
> 
> So its temp goodbye to cabbage?



Yeah it did its job and got me 30k in reps


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

LOL whole of my reps are just over 30k XD


----------



## Slips (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> LOL whole of my reps are just over 30k XD



I'm around 610k I would tell you the secret but its a lot of work 

anyway looking at your avatar is 125*125 but don't you qualify for senior membership now ?


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

I have applied for it yesterday, How long does it take to get an answer?

For a long time I thought you need over 1000 posts for senior membership XD


----------



## NeBy (Apr 16, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I am happy to hear it.



Owww, fuck, emperor time! I was repping in everybodies' general direction (starting from the last post, backwards) and JUST when I came on your post and I was going to rep you, it says I've repped more than enough for the last 24h!

I kid you not!



Ah, well, I'll start with you tomorrow, then...


----------



## Hisoka (Apr 16, 2008)

@ Orange - The only place I hang around in NF is here =)


----------



## Oni (Apr 16, 2008)

Hisoka said:


> hehehe How is it that all of a sudden Code Geass has become so popular??



Because the series has started a second season 



kagebushinnojutsu said:


> Does the art changed within the last chapters? or is my idea?



Probably. The series went on another halt recently I read, it only restarted last month and since the more epic parts of this arc (which has taken friggin' years) are starting to arrive, we can expect more effort on the artist's behalve.


----------

